#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-02
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> Поставил кеды себе )))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты када нить спишь вапще?)
<XuMuK> Nor8, не жмут?)
<[Raiden]> сплю )
<Nor8> <XuMuK> Не, оне на резинке. ))
<Nor8> На самом деле удивлен тому, насколько они изменились с момента последнего просмотра
<XuMuK> а чо, 4.2 чем то принципиально отличаецо от предыдущего?
<XuMuK> вот и мне интересно... есть чо нить прикольное?
<XuMuK> блин, неохото венегред делать
<Nor8> Чем отличается, не помню, но удивлен тем, что готовы они сразу к использованию
<Nor8> Нет ощущения, что сырые
<[Raiden]> пойду спать )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], споки)
<smarty> Первыйнах
<XuMuK> где?
<XuMuK> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/495892/
<XuMuK> советую)
<XuMuK> уж я то не любитель ужасов)
<shenmue> кто здесь?
 * XuMuK здесь
<shenmue> аа
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: shenmue: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/pb/1061/
<shenmue> ща гляну
<shenmue> меню доредактирую
<shenmue> где кстати файллы меню лежат?
<shenmue> vladgobelen, старый боян =)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png пытаюсь найти эту меню и сделать покороче
<shenmue> весь феншуй портит
<XuMuK> shenmue, могу посоветовать юзать английскую версию) там всё ок с феншуем)
<shenmue> не катит
<shenmue> mva обидеться
<XuMuK> shenmue, а тебе не похеру? о_О
<shenmue> зря переводит что ли
<XuMuK> ну пусть укоротит тада
<XuMuK> на абиженных каг минимум воду возят)
<smarty> hi  again
<shenmue> чота я такое запустил. оно красивое но нипонятное нефига
<shenmue> бу абу называется
<shenmue> byobu =) какая штука то полезная
<XuMuK> shenmue, нда, прикольная штука)
<shenmue> что?
<XuMuK> byobu
<shenmue> ага
<shenmue> я тебе еще могу две назвать
<shenmue> тольку мало но на мозг влияют
<XuMuK> да не, ета сойдёт) хтоп и консоль в одном флаконе)
<shenmue> ага
<shenmue> в мяте меню редактировал. решил узнать что тут вообще у меня. там же половина меню скрыто вообщем
<XuMuK> чо прикольно оно и инет показывает вход|выход
<shenmue> обзорчик сделаю в бложек потом
<shenmue> я и так такое в репах откапал =) написал. посмотрю как народ откликнется
<XuMuK> должно прокатить
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, привед)
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> надо бы вечером работы норвежцам подкинуть
<shenmue> совсем что то обленились
<Dizmont> добро утроъ
<shenmue> утра =)
<Dizmont> почему в боковой понельке новой убунты могут не отображатся ярлыки программ ? они там еть, но на вид она пустая
<Dizmont> система новая
<XuMuK> посмотри в конверте
<Dizmont> где ?
<tmp__> Привет все. Проблема с отображением миниатюр видео-файлов в наутилусе(в наутилусе стоит, до этого сносил ненужный софт(типа тотема) и теперь не работает, никто не в курсе как монжо поправить ?
<shenmue> а что с ними?
<inkvizitor68sl> tmp__: вообще то миниатюры тотемом и рисуются
<boris_t> ffmpegthumbnailer
<boris_t> есть замена
<inkvizitor68sl> ну по дефолту тотемом  )
<tmp__> ну просто не показывает миниатюры, тот пакет ставил, не помогает
<tmp__> а по дефолту тотем создает получается?
<tmp__> gstream какое отношение имеет
<KyuuBe> утро
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> пожалуй, что я поднял ipip туннель
<inkvizitor68sl> крутота то какая
<aleksei`> ку
<rapidsp> интересн, как работает виджет количества людей на земле
<rapidsp> и интересн в какую сторону он будет вертеться в декабре 2012 :)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: теперь надо его ипсеком закрыть
<sharikoff> =)
<ArkaNN> Привет усем
<ArkaNN> Ктонить подскажет, как установить кубунту на рэйд0? груб не хочет ставится
<doc24> привет
<doc24> всем
<ArkaNN> Ктонить подскажет, как установить кубунту на рэйд0? груб не хочет ставится
<ArkaNN> Ктонить подскажет, как установить кубунту на рэйд0? груб не хочет ставится
<ArkaNN> Ктонить подскажет, как установить кубунту на рэйд0? груб не хочет ставится
<skai> @voice ArkaNN
<rapidsp> ArkaNN, а в гугле об этом ни гугу?
<ferrer3> Please install the following files or packages: /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so. На оф сайте нашёл совет: http://goo.gl/rAOea, но в консоли ошибка.
<ferrer3> Как обойти?
<ferrer3> ln: указанная цель «/usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so» не является каталогом
<ferrer3> И ещё, как выйти из мануала (man ...) в консоли? ctrl-c не работает.
<boris_t> q
<Nomicos> ferrer3: Вроде Q.
<boris_t> попробуй выполнить команду в 2 захода сначало sudo find / | grep UTF-16.so , и по ее результатам все остальное
<rapidsp> дался вам этот eset
<greynix> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gconv/UTF-16.so
<ferrer3> нашёл, такой файл есть, но ln: указанная цель «/usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so» не является каталогом снова вылезает.
<ferrer3> он вроде как и не каталог, а файл.
<greynix> gconv нет каталога
<greynix> можно попробовать создать но врядли поможет
<boris_t> "s" - маленьную пиши !!!
<greynix> расскажите а настраивал кто кто wifi без network managera ? сделал по инструкции но networking выдает ошибку , помогает только ручной запуск wpa_supplicant
<rapidsp> greynix, в interfaces настройки?
<greynix> да да туда написал , и пароль и протокол и тип
<rapidsp> а ошибка какая?
<ArkaNN> rapidsp: весь гугль облазил, все форумы по убунте и справки. кокретного решения не нашел пока((
<ArkaNN> rapidsp: что-то типа grub-install /dev/sda failed
<romankrv> привет. После переезд на ubuntu 11.04 перестали работать установленные ране питоновскте пакеты. Это есть баг?
<ArkaNN> как все-таки правильно ставить кубунту 11.04 на софт raid0?
<robust|3> òîâàðèùè, íå ìîãó íàñòðîèòü dansguardian è privoxy íà lubuntu - ìîæåòå ïîìî÷ü?
<ubuntuhelp> robust|3! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<robust3> товарищи, помогите в настройке dansguardian и privoxy на lubuntu 10.10
<robust3> настройки прописал, там ничего вроде сложного, но, видимо, iptables надо тоже правильно прописать. пока добился, что либо не ходит через privoxy либо не пускает через него ничего
<smarty> up
<adminn> Всем привет
<adminn> у меня почему-то кнопка выключения пропала
<adminn> кто знает что мне делать?!
<boris_t> откуда кнопка пропала?
<adminn> с панели, которая наверху, с правого верхнего угла
<yurau> adminn: попробуй перегрузиться и добавить еще
<adminn> скрин дать?
<yurau> adminn: какие-н аплеты до этого удалял?
<adminn> <yurau> что добавить?
<adminn> yurau: ничего вроде не удалял
<yurau> какая система?
<adminn> yurau: Ubuntu 10.04 i386
<yurau> adminn: у меня такая-же. добавь аплет Выключить компьютер
<adminn> Это какая-то другая кнопка
<yurau> ну и что. хорошо выключает
<skai> indicator-applet-session
<skai> вот она
<yurau> она мне больше нравится :)
<skai> но после удаления аплета с панели кнопки идут в систему
<yurau> да да индикатор аплет виноват
<yurau> было уже такое
<adminn> skai: но после удаления аплета с панели кнопки идут в систему. что это значит?
<boris_t> пункт меню "система"
<adminn> ааа
<adminn> http://goo.gl/8kgJE вот скрин с моей бедой
<boris_t> перезапуск сеанса делал? эт глю аплета
<adminn> нет ещё
<boris_t> сделай
<adminn> всё я пошёл
<boris_t> и пройдет
<Vagab> всем приве
<Vagab> такой вопрос
<Vagab> обновил до 11.04
<Vagab> и теперь в системе два языка
<Vagab> английский и русский!
<rapidsp> жесть
<Vagab> хотя все было на русском!
<Vagab> в 10.10
<rapidsp> зайди в региональные настройки - должна предложить пакетики доставить
<Vagab> доставил!
<Vagab> перезагружал!
<Vagab> выбирал английский и потом снова ставил русский!
<Vagab> все рано  не помогает((
<Vagab> а как язык полностью удалить?!
<Vagab> может эт поможет!
<rapidsp> хы... ток щас заметил у меня весь гном3 по английски разговаривает :)
<Vagab> так кто нить знает выход из этой обстановки?!
<Vagab> оч надо!
<Vagab> совсем сносить не охото!
<rapidsp> может каким приложениям русских пакетов не хватает?
<rapidsp> где не русский?
<Vagab> каким интересно!
<rapidsp> ну говоришь 2 языка в системе - из чего это видно?
<Vagab> у меня в меню выключения и перезагрузки:ждущий режим и спящий режым пишется оп русский
<Vagab> остальное на английском!
<nikonorr> режЫм - это по бэларусскэ наверно
<Vagab> сори
<Vagab> знаю жи ши пиши с и!
<ferrer3> Почему в режиме изменения размера окна - нормальное - жуткие тормоза? Железо должно тянуть. Как можно улучшить процесс?
<ferrer3> И ещё, как включить, чтобы сочетания клавиш alt-f2 и ctrl-alt-f2 работали? В настройках из меню всё прописано, но толку 0.
<ferrer3> ctrl-alt-t
<AlexisSK> Всем привет!
<ferrer3> Второе решил, надо было поставить в компизе галочку - Совместимость с GNOME.
<Vagab> ну кто нить помогите плиз!!!!
<Vagab> мольбы возвещаю!к вам!!
<boris_t> если unity до конца не локализована то тут остается только ждать обновлений или переходить на пердыдущую версию
<Vagab> я вот тут решил удалить русский язык!
<Vagab> как это сделать?!
<nikonorr> в настройках менеджера обновлений какой сервер у тебя стоит?
<ferrer3> Vagab, для удаления языков Система - Администрирование - Язык системы
<Vagab> обновление ubuntu стоят все галочки
<Vagab> тут и важные
<Vagab> и рекомендуемые
<ferrer3> Меня вот напрягают лаги при изменении размера окна в режиме *нармальное*
<nikonorr> Vagab: а сервер Российская федерация?
<Vagab> и не вошедшие
<Vagab> да
<nikonorr> тогда не знаю, надо новости смотреть. Может у нас язык по умолчанию поменялся
<copyerfiled> всем привет, обновился до 11.04, после чего ноут выключается (ребутится) минут по 10-15, появляются консольные надписи чтото типа килл, сигнал ок, и на сей картинке висит, надписи постоянно разные, как исправить? ноут dell vostro 500
<copyerfiled> есть еще у когонибудь такая проблема?
<nikonorr> да! иногда проявляется такая проблема , редко но бывает. При выключении наглухо виснет на картинке или на черном икране с консолью. Я вырубаю sudo poweroff чтоб наверняка
<atamachi> Была такая проблема, помогло переустановка драйвера видеокарты
<nikonorr> икране - класс!
<atamachi> При старте черный икран проявляющийся временами, временами расширение летело
<atamachi> Посмотрите подобную проблему в гугле
<atamachi> экран*
<atamachi> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<atamachi> ок
<ferrer3> !search etc
<ubuntuhelp> Found: xglautostart, cowsay, addingfs, hostname, ubotu, help, runlevels, brokenusplash, boot, fstab
<psj> hi all
<pa4In> q
<atamachi> Q
<AlexisSK> q
<nikonorr> qew
<Vagab> проблему с языком решил!
<AlexisSK> ,,
<Vagab> просто удалил русский и поставил снова
<AlexisSK> грац
<psj> q
<Vagab> есть другая проблема ставил я себе wine под ним гарену,при обновлении до 11.04 wine удалился а гарена осталась!как ее теперь удалить эту гарену?!
<boris_t> смотри в хомяке папку .wine если не нужен вообще wine и его конфиги то выполни rm -R ~/.wine
<boris_t> созданные ярлыки в меню лежат в ~/.local/share/menu
<boris_t> вроде
<AlexisSK> кто поможет с освоением линукса? :)
<boris_t> гугл
<AlexisSK> гугл не спасет от криворучья
<inkvizitor68sl> спасет
<AlexisSK> хотя... тоже вариант
<rapidsp> а в каком конфиге кошернее PATH изменить?
<boris_t> временно? или на "всегда"
<rapidsp> навсегда
<rapidsp> чтоб его иксы видели
<boris_t> /etc/rc.local
<markmx> текс навреное только у меня такой баг
<markmx> стоит два моника, ноутовый и внешний подключенный к ноуту, если в юнити поставить меняющиеся обои то залогиниться будет сложно(картинка на внешнем монике выводиться перестает...) приходиться ребутаться. либо при логине, после ввода пароля у нас есть паÑ
<rapidsp> boris_t, а демоны стартуют до или после rc,local?
<markmx> еще скринлет фриметео.ком козлит не подецки
<markmx> до
<rapidsp> вот в чем вопрос :)
<markmx> рц.лшкал последний идет
<rapidsp> это то и плохо
<markmx> а что не так? что ты хочешь автоматизировать?
<rapidsp> PATH поправить
<rapidsp> почему то у меня там нет /usr/sbin
<markmx> переменные окружения типа... сбились чтоли или что?
<rapidsp> rfr ,s lf
<rapidsp> как бы да
<boris_t> хз если честно, как этот скрип стартует, можеш в самом стартовом скрипте поправить $PATH
<rapidsp> и ведь гдето правил ... :)
<rapidsp> а где не помню уже :)
<rapidsp> ланн... фик сним, решим
<markmx> делай как я =) форматай... это спарта же
<rapidsp> не спортивно это :)
<markmx> ну бакапь папку и ставь.. .из под винды чрез виртуалку через мост на винт
<markmx> =)
<markmx> я вот научился уже =)
<smarty> +
<rexonafix> есть компакт диск, на нём авторан, его нужно запустить под вайном, не запускается, "fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot"
<Dimka> запусти сразу setup
<rexonafix> это не установка
<rexonafix> exe`шник тоже самое выдаёт
<Dimka> а что?
<Dimka> все?
<Dimka> или только ауторан?
<vovankrot> посмотри как он определился с директориями
<rexonafix> эм, как?)
<vovankrot> в настройках вайна
<vovankrot> диски
<beerseller> Доброе время суток
<rexonafix> C: ..drive_c
<vovankrot> просто у меня было что он показывает путь к с: а на самом деле не существует такой папки.
<vovankrot> и в свойствах setup поставь галку "Является выполняемым"
<rexonafix> Не удалось изменить права для объекта «AutoRun.exe»: Произошла ошибка при установке прав: Файловая система доступна только для чтения
<rexonafix> вот что вылазит..
<beerseller> Сегодня обновился..... Полёт нормальный
<vovankrot> такс поставь себя в правах на файл и измени на чтоние и запись
<vovankrot> чтение*
<boris_t> файловая система сидюка доступна только для чтения
<rexonafix> там ничего нельзя изменить, всё тоже самое
<boris_t> он не сможет изменить на ней ничего
<vovankrot> м...тогда  я хз
<Dimka> какая версия wine?
<AndreX> rexonafix: через консоль перейди в папку где диск и выполни wine setup.exe или как там у тебя
<Dimka> можно установить самый последний вайн
<Dimka> в wine бывают проблемы с CD
<rexonafix> 1.3.15 вайн
<beerseller> cdemu не пробовали?
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> пересобрал ядро на удаленном сервере хД
<beerseller> inkvizitor68sl: И разрыв?
<inkvizitor68sl> и не грузится
<Dimka> попробуйте прописать CD в winecfg
<inkvizitor68sl> первый блин комом =)
<AndreX> хехе , я так и думал
<beerseller> inkvizitor68sl: Как обычно бывает :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот то, что хетзнеры исходник своего ядра не кладут - это плохо
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу, конфиг
<vaha> Добрый день! Поможет кто-нибудь с монитором и ТВ в 11.04?
<beerseller> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0502/h_1304331905_66deba2ec8.png
<beerseller> Вот такое unity
<rexonafix> AndreX, тоже самое
<rexonafix> "fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot"
<AndreX> rexonafix: ну скопируй всё сдиска и сделай прва на апуск
<Dimka> создание toolhelp32: Снимок не используется: хип переполнен списком снимка
<Dimka> Что за программа то?
<Dimka> в базе программ не искали?
<rexonafix> всё таже ошибка
<rexonafix> венду придётся ставить..
<boris_t> virtualbox поставь
<boris_t> а внутрь винду
<Dimka> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Denis2> Глючит апплет "Ящик" (Drawer). Нужен совет. Итак, в Ubuntu 10.10 поставил себе данный апплет и засунул туда следующие апплеты:  уведомления, погоду, корзину, подсоединенные диски. Все работало как часы - нажимаешь на значок апплета - ящик открывается ты выбираешь ну
<kosr> hi
<beerseller> Киньте ссылкой на индикаторы, если не трудно
<nikonorr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<beerseller> nikonorr: спс
<Metallikus> Прет всем
<Metallikus> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub есть у кого дефолтный?
<boris_t> http://fpaste.org/j3eZ/
<Metallikus> Как quiet splash пишется? Забыл
<Metallikus> О, спс
<markmx> приветствую, где бы мне добыть uvcvideo ато чота никак не могу скачать, прсото дрова для вебкамки не пашут чота, думаю может побаловаться и пособирать?
<Nor8> Эх, симпатичная штука КДЕ, но тормозные )))))
<skai> Nor8: симпатичная тока на картинках.юзабилити там хромое
<Nor8> Лаагет сильно и падают некторые приложения, но в целом кде сильно вперед продвинулся
<skai> ага.за три то года
<Nor8> Последний раз я на них тогда примерно и смотрел )))
<Dendix> Привет
<Dendix> Есть кто живой?
<boris_t> с какой целью интересуешся?
<Dendix> я тут впервые просто поробовал что это такое
<Dendix> я че все молчат?
<Dendix> ))
<markmx> все ищут мне дрова на вебкамеру
<markmx> =)
<ferrer3> Поскажите, как убрать тормоза при изменении размера окна?
<ferrer3> И почему вообще тормозит в 11.04?
<AndreX> ferrer3: выключи эфекты ))
<boris_t> +1
<markmx> и поставь 6.04
<markmx> =) ) )
<ferrer3> Моё железо тянет это... В той же винде всё летает, а тут что, криво реализовано?
<skai> markmx: найди 6.04 - дам миллион
<Dendix> а почему 04?
<Dendix> везде
<Dendix> а не 05 или 08?
<ferrer3> апрель
<Metallikus> Чё там? Кто там?
<skai> Dendix: википедия
<Dendix> ясн
<ferrer3> Релиз в апреле и в октябре... )
<Dendix> как любят везде посылать
<Dendix> ))
<ferrer3> В юнити стандартом при изменении размера является перетаскивание рамки. А если поставить абсолютно стандартное нормальное изменение, то всё начинает притормаживать.
<markmx> а ну 6.06
<ferrer3> исключение
<Dendix> Подскажите пожалйста.. сейчас хочу поставить 11.04 но хочу чтобы при запуске можно было выбирать или винду или убунту
<Dendix> как это осуществить?
<sharikoff> сначала винду потом убунту
<boris_t> grub сам все найдет
<Dendix> т.е. можно смело ставить и там появится потом grub где можно будет выбрать?
<boris_t> да, если винда уже стоит
<Dendix> винда не крякнет?
<Dendix> щас стоит винда
<boris_t> нет
<Dendix> спасибо..пошел ставить
<Dendix> ))
<eXeC001er> скажите можно ли заэкранировать спец символы в переменной?
<eXeC001er> rr='dd/fgg'; echo "fff" | sed -e "s/fff/$rr/"
<eXeC001er> подобные выражения не работают из-за наличия в переменной
<eXeC001er> '/'
<sharikoff> напиши //
<sharikoff> точнее \/ =)
<eXeC001er> это понятно
<eXeC001er> но я читаю выражение в переменную из другого источника
<Dendix_> Забыл еще спросить, вот  в винде пользуюсь прогой TrueCrypt для шифрования раздела, в убунту есть ченить подобное? или как запустить эту же прогу?
<paganmind> eXeC001er: а не проще ли для таких вещей взять или python или perl и не мучаться?
<IchEsseDichAuf> с чего начать диагностику, если экран ноутбука не отображает изображение, то есть чёрный? экран всегда (даже во время бута) чёрный, но видно, что работает подсветка.  к машине есть доступ по ssh, система работает.
<boris_t> биос то видно???
<IchEsseDichAuf> нет
<Volkodav> экран капут
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, это разумное предложение
<Volkodav> к сожалению встречается часть на лэпиках
<IchEsseDichAuf> но если с графическим адаптером что-либо не так, к примеру он сгорел, то система бы загрузилась?
<Volkodav> часто*
<Volkodav> да
<boris_t> есть внешний выход на моник???
<Volkodav> раз он проходит post
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, кстати, есть. что-то я не сообразил до этого.
<IchEsseDichAuf> вообще проблемма почти не проблемма, так как я смогу просто поменять сам аппарат на другой, но есть спортивный интерес локализовать повреждение.
<XuMuK> ку
<Volkodav> проблема*
<IchEsseDichAuf> )
<IchEsseDichAuf> чёртов немецкий )
<Volkodav> действительно
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf: попробуй разрешение смени
<IchEsseDichAuf> вроде дело действительно в графическом адаптере, внешний монитор не подключить.
<yurau> вы будете смеяться но кажется я повесил дебиан 6
<sharikoff> на стенку?
<yurau> работает но со скрипом
<yurau> постоянно диск юзает
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так посмотри чем юзает
<inkvizitor68sl> чтож тут такого в том, что ты большой wa сделал ?
<yurau> там что-то с диском не правильно определилось. все старое придется удалить
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: прив
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<sharikoff> ты умеешь прокидывать усб внутрь гвеста7
<sharikoff> гвест=фря естественно
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: можешь nat на сервере мне настроить >_>  ? с пробросом парочки портов наружу?
<inkvizitor68sl> неаэ
<inkvizitor68sl> посмотри в virt-manager на эту тему что-то было, только не работало, последний раз, когда я смотрел
<sharikoff> блин
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: на чем нат?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: на чем хочешь, есть 2 сервера, у одного внешний ip, у второго 10.0.0.2, нужно, чтобы на внешнем IP основного сервера откликался 10.0.02
<sharikoff> а что там стоит?
<sharikoff> оси
<inkvizitor68sl> на основном - фря, сзади - дебиан
<sharikoff> заюзай rinetd
<sharikoff> очень хорошая штука
<inkvizitor68sl> она спасет меня под ддосом) ?
<sharikoff> простая и работает
<sharikoff> должна
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть основной сервер будет ненапряжно гонять трафик между двумя интерфейсами и не будет тупить?
<sharikoff> ставь не боись
<sharikoff> ты чо не десантник что ли
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча поставлю
<dmitry-melnikov> Парни привет, подскажите как вернуть Unity. я выбрал другую оболочку, теперь не знаю вернуть обратно)
<dmitry-melnikov> 11.04 Бубунта
<dmitry-melnikov> )
<boris_t> выйди из сеанса и внизу в менюшке выбери Unity
<dmitry-melnikov> выходил, нету уже там выбора другой оболочки
<Fredy_BackSlash> доброго всем
<boris_t> а если найду?)
<dmitry-melnikov> хаха)))
<boris_t> смотри внимательней
<dmitry-melnikov> Завершить сеанс?
<boris_t> да
<dmitry-melnikov> сейчас попробую
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: пасиб =)
<AndreX> dmitry-melnikov: нуты пользователя выбири хотябы и появится
<inkvizitor68sl> пашет)
<seed22_> Приветствую всех. Такой вопрос: имеется настроенная под меня и отлично работающая убунта. Хочу установить win 7 рядом, дабы насладиться возможностями недавно приобретенной мощной видеокарты в играх. Разделы для винды имеются отдельные. Сейчас установле
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду тспдампом смотреть, правильно ли всё получилось
<sharikoff>  inkvizitor68slя ж говорил
<sharikoff> у меня так уже вторую неделю почтовик пашет
<sharikoff> ибо главк забыл мх сменить
<sharikoff> и вся почта на старый валиццо
<inkvizitor68sl> у второго сервера есть внешний IP свой, как бы он исходящий трафик через него не слал)
<inkvizitor68sl> я к этому
<sharikoff> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> кто помнит в tcpdump как указать порт?
<Fredy_BackSlash> кто знает, какой прогаммой считать траффи в Убунте? чтобы один рут мог  смотреть какой пользователь сколько траффика поратил и ораничивать ему скорость если превысили лимит?
<Fredy_BackSlash> желтельно сгуевойоболочкой
<inkvizitor68sl> Fredy_BackSlash: прокси сервер ставь и на нем считай
<Fredy_BackSlash> на одном компе пускат всх чере окальный прокси?
<ambal> q2all
<inkvizitor68sl> Fredy_BackSlash: по другому трафик ты не посчитаешь. И да - прокси бывают и прозрачные
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: cpdump -n -i fxp0 port 25
<sharikoff> как то так
<Fredy_BackSlash> комп в локальной сети и в интернет выходит через шлюз из той-же сети, ктопоешает пользователю оботи прокси?
<inkvizitor68sl> о, супер
<inkvizitor68sl> всё работает =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Fredy_BackSlash: iptables, например
<ambal> такая проблема, жму ктр+алт+ф1, консоль открывается, но я её не вижу, монитор выдаёт сообщение: Input Signal Out of range. Change settings to 1680:1050 60mhz. Как исправить?
<sharikoff> нажми на автонастройку
<ambal> где? нет такой
<sharikoff> на монике
<sharikoff> щас помоему все с автонастройкаой
<ambal> хз, ща посмотрю есть ли такая..
<ambal> есть, но она делает 1680:1050 и 60mhz , если не такой сигнал идёт - то ничего не показывает
<seed22_> хороший у тебя моник
<seed22_> частота обновления аж в мегагерцах :)
<ambal> ну или в герцах, я нз) что-то 60 короче)
<ambal> не пашет эта кнопка...
<Clay1> подскажите- есть samba, есть сеть гигабитка, при копировании больших файлов- скорость в начале нормальная, а потом падает до метра в секунду :(
<ambal> ладно, тогда другой вопрос, надо поменять те дрова которые у меня ща стоят 270* на 173 без ктр+алт+ф1...) как?)
<sharikoff> отрубить иксы
<sharikoff> загрузить с оф сайта новые
<ambal> а как я без них увижу что-то?
<sharikoff> при установке они сотрут старые
<ambal> мне имено 173 надо
<ambal> и как я установлю их, если когда отрублю иксы, я ничего не увижу..
<sharikoff> аль ф1 это тоже иксы
<sharikoff> а ты гдм останови
<sharikoff> будет консоль
<ambal> в смысле? как?
<sharikoff>  /usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm stop
<sharikoff> опс..
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ambal> не, команду я знаю, где мне её вписать? в простой консоле или ктр+альт+ф1 ?
<Clay1> никто не поможет?
<sharikoff> в простой
<sharikoff> Clay1: баг
<AndreX> ambal: contrl + alt +f1 там и впиши после ввода юзера и пароля тока через судо
<sharikoff> у него не видно консоли
<sharikoff> разрешение большое ибо моник модный
<AndreX> ну да моник чисто под винду
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну незнаю
<AndreX> там ещё наклейка поди такая ввиде форточег
<AndreX> стоп а зачем ему консоль если он в ней ничего не видет.... странно както
<ambal> блин, всё погасло и сообщение от моника вышло
<ambal> sharikoff: как по другому?)
<sharikoff> тормозить иксы надо полюбому
<sharikoff> это факт
<AndreX> ambal: попробуй настроить разрешение для консоли а потом внеё перейти
<ambal> AndreX: где настроить это разрешение?
<ambal> sharikoff: если тормозну ничего не увижу)
<sharikoff> ну емае.. не я дрова то писал
<sharikoff> помучай фреймбуфер
<ambal> sharikoff: что за фреймбуфер?
<AndreX> ambal:
<AndreX> http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fleolik.blogspot.com%2F2008%2F02%2Fframebuffer-ubuntu-710.html&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0%20%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F%20%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F%20%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8&ei=t8G-Tcj5IM7MswaTz5H9BQ&usg=AFQjCNFwY8S-DzdTEG6S8IacbdXqvj8UEA&
<AndreX> sig2=3zUtp7MwnAkwyplqYo8JlQ&cad=rja
<AndreX> вот блин
<boris_t> http://www.abone.pp.ru/2010/05/ubuntu-1004.html как убить графическую консоль
<ambal> AndreX: спс)
<ambal> boris_t: thx)
<AndreX> ambal: так кросивее http://goo.gl/COOcT
<copyerfiled> товарищи, кто вкурсе, что изменилось с fstab и принципами монтирования в новой убунту 11.04? у меня монтируется сетевой диск при старте, и при выключении недает ноуту выключаться в течении минут 10 :(
<sharikoff> монтируй скриптом после загрузки из rc.local
<copyerfiled> а что это даст?
<sharikoff> вся фигня в фоне получится имхо
<copyerfiled> sharikoff я в этом неочень понимаю, как мне создать такой скрипт?
<sharikoff> скрипт -это равносильно что ты команды набиваешь в консоли только записанные в файл
<sharikoff> например я напишу в файл построчно
<sharikoff> cd /home
<copyerfiled> sharikoff ну да я понимаю, просто непонимаю как делать монтирование
<sharikoff> ls -la
<sharikoff> и запущу файл
<sharikoff> copyerfiled: man mount =)
<copyerfiled> ну всеже спасибо
<copyerfiled> :)
<AndreX> copyerfiled: впиши в rc.local как ты монтируеш перед exit и всё вроде
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160143/4409a65f
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> радует меня эта картинка
<bromium> òîâàðèùè, ïîìîãèòå ñ íàñòðîéêîé privoxy, dunsguardian  ïîä  lubuntu.  âðîäå âñå ïðîñòî, íî íèôèãà íå âûõîäèò
<ubuntuhelp> bromium! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<bromium> èçâèíèòå, ïîìåíÿë êîäèðîâêó. ïîâòîÿðþ ïðîñüáó: òîâàðèùè, ïîìîãèòå ñ íàñòðîéêîé privoxy, dunsguardian  ïîä  lubuntu.  âðîäå âñå ïðîñòî, íî íèôèãà íå âûõîäèò
<xoveax> С апплетом уведомлений в Ubuntu 11.04 трабла (( qutim ни в какую не хочет отображать свой значек..
<sharikoff> bromium: use utf8
<robust3> вроде поменял кодировку, выставил utf-8 везде - все равно не видно?
<robust3> повторяю просьбу: товарищи, помогите с настройкой privoxy, dunsguardian  под  lubuntu.  вроде все просто, но нифига не выходит
<robust3> в инет выхожу, через config.privoxy.org пишет что privoxy isn't enabled
<boris_t> юзал privoxy только вместе с tor, напиши хоть в чем загвоздка
<zverr> привет народ!
<Philipp2007> кстати кто нить пользуется qmmp в 11.04? У меня музыку он играет а где он находиться не понятно.  ни окна ни чего. только через консоль убить можно
<boris_t> баг 11.04, не показывает в области уведомления проги
<Philipp2007> Так самое интересное что в cairo тоже не отображается. А в 10.04 все работало. Сижу репу чешу понять не могу.
<zverr> люди подскажите как установить usb modem от мтс на kubunru?
<Philipp2007> zverr: KnetworkManager вроде бы должен работать с ним.
<Philipp2007> Я мегафоновский Huawei g160 настраивал
<zverr> я вот тоже думал что должен(( а он мне прошивку почти на модеме убил((
<zverr> у меня mf-627 от мтс
<zverr> а кто сталкивался с точкой dir-412?
<nikonorr> boris_t: http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2010_04&new=58 это не баг! так задумано
<nikonorr> просто забыли альтернативу придумать, а так - не баг))
<Philipp2007> zverr: В смысле убил?
<boris_t> мдя
<zverr> в смысле теперь модем не ставит дрова от себя сам а приходться сращивать с виндой его... причем какая винда разницы нет..
<zverr> блин забыл уже как пользоваться иркой(( опять привыкать надо.
<Philipp2007> zverr: Я сам отключил что бы не виделся как диск. Намного удобнее. Быстрее обнаруживается. И работает с любой программой для 3г модемов. а не как раньше только с родной
<xoveax> boris_t, во-во, окошоко qutim теперь приходиться держать открытым.. благо рабочих столов много, есть куда поместить)
<nikonorr> я вот думаю - понаставили мы в трей новых индикаторов - ох и выльется это боком при новых обновлениях. ну если они там не предусмотрены - жди беды
<zverr> опа надо попробовать
<Dendix> Установил только что убунту
<Dendix> только ошибку какую-то выдало вконце..и все равно сразу загружается винда..
<zverr> и как тебе она?
<Dendix> выбора нет
<zverr> почему??
<Dendix> кто? ее нельзя выбрать сразу винда грузится
<Dendix> не знаю почему
<boris_t> загрузчик какой стал ??? или виндовский остался???
<zverr> там загрузчик должен стоять свой. видимо у тебя ошибка загрузчика
<zverr> убунта ктоже еще))
<Dendix> grub не установился наверное..или может быть такое..у мну 2 винчестера один на 80 на нем винда и на 500, но он через контроллер
<shenmue> Dendix, 11 ставил?
<Dendix> никакого загрузчика не видно
<Dendix> сразу винда и все
<Dendix> убунту ставил на раздел 500-го
<Dendix> 11?  это че
<boris_t> версия
<Dendix> а..ну да
<san4o> Dendix: загрузись с 500 и все ....
<zverr> а 500 какого производства?
<Dendix> вестерн диджытал ))
<AndreX> хм 1 клас 2 четверть жи ши пиши с и
<zverr> вестерн может гнать или кластеры не правильно определять
<Dendix> дык )) специально поставил
<Dendix> и че теперь делать?
<Dendix> еще раз попробовать?
<Dendix> мне кажется дело в 11..   может 10 попробовать
<san4o> Dendix: знаеш что такое приоритет загрузки ?
<nikonorr> мне кажется дело в виндовс
<Dendix> смутно
<zverr> в биосе поставь загрузку с 500
<AndreX> Dendix: у тебя диск один или 2
<Dendix> 2
<xoveax> оказывается значек qutim в области уведомления есть...
<xoveax> правда размер его 1px T_T
<san4o> Dendix: F8 при старте компа и выбрать 500ку для загрузки
<zverr> 1px????
<xoveax> 1px.. зелененькая точка такая
<Dendix> щас попробую..
<xoveax> если на нее тыкнуть qutim появляется
<zverr> это если попасть..
<xoveax> да.. пр этом еще попасть надо
<xoveax> как лупу врубить?
<zverr> ))))
<nikonorr> а если значки поменять в теме оформления - может встряхнется чегонибудь? про скайп такое на форуме писали - помогало кому то
<nikonorr> я пиджина искал долго, а он в конвертике оказывается лежит рядом с часами
<AndreX> nikonorr: ага тока по нему пкм надо
<xoveax> http://imagepost.ru/images/q/nb/qnb.png  ))
<xoveax> мля... ><
<xoveax> вот про конвертик раньше нельзя было?
<nikonorr> так вместо пкм все в глобал меню вылезает
<AndreX> микробчег
<Denis1> Глючит апплет "Ящик" (Drawer) в Убунту 11.04. В 10.10 поставил себе данный апплет и засунул туда следующие апплеты:  уведомления, погоду, корзину, подсоединенные диски. Все работало как часы - нажимаешь на значок апплета - ящик открывается ты выбираешь нужный тебе 
<nikonorr> уже писали что ради некоторых приложений не будут менять свою позицию с треем. Приложения переделывать никто не будет, привыкайте к новой тенденции.
<nikonorr> как то так вот , умно написано у них же на сайте в новостях, найти надо доказательство
<Dendix> блин не появляется и все тут
<Dendix> ни F8 ни че не помогает
<xoveax> из "конвертика" qutim не появляется ((( так и придется тыкаться в пиксельную иконку...
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:46:32] ☯:  загугли "mchost домены"
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:46:42] ☯:  чего время регистраци?
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:00] Eaglestars:  Домена.
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:09] ☯:  вопрос полностью напиши. с союзами.
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:15] Eaglestars:  Завтра регистрирую, а кода его вклюат?
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:19] ☯:  завтра
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:20] Eaglestars:  включат
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:31] Eaglestars:  Отлично!
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:47:38] ☯:  а дальше уже как делегируешь, записи создашь - так и заработает
<inkvizitor68sl> [19:50:18] ☯:  погуглил про "mchost домены" ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> оя блин
<xoveax> маслица дать?
<inkvizitor68sl> чото я как то мышкой неаккуратно шевельнул)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ы.ты эту тролинушку на каком канале выцепил?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=101281876595263&topic=53
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: в жаббе
<IchEsseDichAuf> немного не разберусь с бекапами. переношу содержимое корня с машины А на машину Б, для этого выбрал rsync
<nikonorr> xoveax: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145128.0 а вот читай - решение про писксель , авось поможет
<IchEsseDichAuf> # rsync -z -aAXhHPS --numeric-ids --exclude /dev --exclude /proc --exclude /home --exclude /sys / B:/mnt/back/root/
<IchEsseDichAuf> но так не получится, так как пароль рута на машине B отключен.
<IchEsseDichAuf> как лучше всего сделать бекап, чтоб сохранить все права?
<boris_t> tar или dump смотри маны
<vadimkiselev> IchEsseDichAuf: Я акронисом делаю
<vadimkiselev> IchEsseDichAuf: Через liveCD
<IchEsseDichAuf> у меня нет возможности воспользоваться лайвдиском. на машине с которой я пытаюсь сделать бекап непорядки с графическим адаптером. грузится лишь только одна система.
<vadimkiselev> IchEsseDichAuf: А если жесткий диск переставить на другую машину?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) нет нужных переходников
<IchEsseDichAuf> сгорел ноут.
<sharikoff> over ssh
<IchEsseDichAuf> я завтра поменяю ноут целиком, но я не знаю, позволят мне поменять на ноутах диски. вот подумываю о полном бекапе.
<sharikoff> IchEsseDichAuf: http://karlherrick.com/dev/2008/09/12/dd-backups-over-ssh/
<sharikoff> хозяйке на заметку
<sharikoff> =)
<IchEsseDichAuf> dd и dump не подходят, так как диски в использовании, их не отмонтируешь.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а лайфдиски у меня не получилось в слепую запустить.
<IchEsseDichAuf> придётся делать бекапы на уровне файловой системы.
<IchEsseDichAuf> думаю, остаётся вариант с tar, иду курить маны
<markmx> приветствую, а можно ли как нить в варешарке сделать чтобы он экспортировал список хостов а не черти что?
<Metallikus> Всем прет
<markmx> здаров
<zverr> прива
<skai> вазааап битчес:))
<katran> привет народ, посоветуйте книгу для начала изучения программирования в среде linux =)
<skai> katran: библия
<zverr> камасутра
<katran> хороший вариант) ссылочку на камастру в достойном исполнении бы изучил)
<skai> katran: закрыли недавно сайт с видеоуроками
<Nor8> katran: В гугле набери "Программирование для чайников", самая главная книга для начинающих
<katran> спасибо за авторитетное мнение =)
<Nor8> katran: Ну а что, это основа.
<Metallikus> В любом самоучителе С должно быть и про линукс и про микроконтролёры
<Metallikus> А "%что-то% для чайников" ток по виндам обычно
<Nor8> Metallikus: Не факт
<katran> да нет, просто только поставил впервые nix, сижу изучаю, так как была ссыль на мирк решил первый вопрос задать тут)
<Nor8>  katran: Ну так то да, раз линукс поставил, нужно сразу про программирование спросить. Кждый кулхацкер так делает )))
<nikonorr> в 11.04 программирование знать не нужно, оно только мешает
<Metallikus> Начать надо с изучения bash сриптинга :)
<Nor8> б
<katran> ну первый раз использовав командную стоку невольно чувствуешь себя начинающим программистом =))))
<atamachi> Программирование в основном мат часть, консоль для команд ;)
<Metallikus>  katran, а я себя геймером почувствовал
<Metallikus> Вводишь чит-код и всё работает
<Metallikus> А читкоды ищешь в гугле
<atamachi> Ну не всегда в гугле )
<katran> или выдает абракабабру)
<atamachi> Вот бывает и тут дают читы
<skai> katran | да нет, просто только поставил впервые nix, сижу изучаю, так как была ссыль на мирк решил первый вопрос задать тут)
<skai> это лицорука
<skai> это полное лицорука
<katran> ?
<nikonorr> уже все в гуях давно , а они тут консоль ищут )) у меня в телеке тоже консоль есть, чет не тянет ее изучать
<Aleksword> Привет , Чувачечи
<nikonorr> гыгы
<Aleksword> ха
<Nor8> skai: Что, штырит тебя ??:-D
<jham> лицорука = facepalm?
<skai> Nor8: я готов лопатой отфигачить безграмотных людей, которые путают прогу для чата (посредственную довольно таки) и сам чат
<skai> jham: оно самое
<jham> m(  <--- ?
<skai> лицорука каноничЪнее
<jham> m( прикольнее
<katran> учту, на будущие буду более организован в высказываниях чтоб не взрывать мозг)
<velessky> *Маньячно лыбица и качает Слаку*
<skai> velessky: поклонники патрега, проследуйте в автобус.экскурсия закончена и вам пора возвращаться в больничные палаты
 * Metallikus ещё более маньячно улыбается и пишет собственную ось на брэйнфаке
<skai> Metallikus: а вот и директор больнички.почто пациентов своих не контроллируйте?
<velessky> Барбара Стрейзанд!Уууу ууу ууу!*непонимающе пялится*
<skai> velessky: оно и видно.таблетки пора принимать уже
<Philipp2007> XD Сезонное обострение что ли у всех сразу?
<velessky> Нет!!!!!!!Барбара УУУУУууу!А если серьезно. решил комп помучить
<Metallikus> Ты его Барбарой называешь? О_о
<yurau> кто-н дебиан юзает?
<bnikk> привет всем, значит
<Philipp2007> yurau: Я. Только установил а дальше впадлу ))
<Metallikus> Я ставил разок
<yurau> есть репозитарии к легаси нвидия драйверам 71хххххх?
<yurau> у меня рива128 :)
<Metallikus> И даже апгрейднул ядро и даунгрейднул иксы потом 8-)
<yurau> хочу ускорить
<yurau> :)
<Metallikus> У мну riva tnt 2
<Philipp2007> Нвидии не имею так что не знаю
<yurau> за 1,5 дня настроил мышку :)
<Metallikus> Ща в убунтах 11.04 сносный открытый nouveau, так что перешёл на lubuntu
<Metallikus> В glxgears примерно столькоже кажет
<yurau> lubuntu на винду смахивает
<Metallikus> О да, тамже всего одна панель по умолчанию))
<yurau> не ставил правда ни разу
<velessky> одна панель. уу у у ууу!Одна панель!
<Nor8> Metallikus: На noveau не поиграешь
<yurau> да я xfce debian поставил тоже на винду похожа. я в шоке
<Metallikus> На проприетарных тоже
<velessky> Кот_Юрт@й: При запуске в Ubuntu экрана, где надо залогиниться, звук музыкального инструмента, похожего на бубен заставил задуматься...(c)БОР
<Philipp2007> Искал в продаже бубны с линукс символикой ради прикола, так нету такой. ))
<skai> @voice velessky
<boris_t> бубен для линукса нужно собирать самому
<yurau> надо открыть производство
<Metallikus> Philipp2007, сделай сам из нескольких дискет и dvd-диска :)
<velessky> Бубен легко делается из двух дисков убунту)
<velessky> Скай, чавой-та было?О_О я напугался
<yurau> я сделал из cd-rw debian net install
<velessky> *Ищет Инквизитора, пугаицо*
<Nor8> Metallikus: На пропиетарных играть можно легко
<Philipp2007> Metallikus: Не интересно. У меня детский обленный лицензионными дисками XP и 7. они блястючие такие с голограммами
<shenmue> куль
<Metallikus> Nor8, на вин2К квака 3 не тормозила, на проприетарных в дебиане - openarena тормозила
<Metallikus> Такчто не поиграешь
<Nor8> Metallikus: В контру сорс играю без лагов и почти такими же настройками видео
<Metallikus> Philipp2007, облеменённый))
<Metallikus> контра на движке второй кваки\
<Nor8> Metallikus: С разбега, она на своем движке
<Metallikus> Контра на движке халвы, халва на движке второй кваги
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> они 70% движка переписали
<Philipp2007> О_О Это что такое было???
<Philipp2007> А у кого нить intel gma4500 есть? Про игры можно забыть наверное можно? Только герои3 через вайн нормально работают.
<Metallikus> shenmue, плевать. Квага вторая всёрно рулит.
<Nor8> Philipp2007: На интегрированных решениях и под виндой особо не поираешь
<shenmue> вопрос только куда она там рулит
<skai> gma x4500mhd - даж гта4 можно запустить
<Dimka> а
<velessky> Поставьте себе CrossOver в чем трабла?
<Nor8> velessky: Чем он от вайна отличается?
<velessky> Более "прожорливый" в плане игрушек.Больше чего запускает)
<Philipp2007> Ну в семерке у меня халфа вторая шла в убунте что то с 3д она не очень дружит.
<Metallikus> shenmue, рулит во все стороны! И прыгает рокетджампом, и вообще
<shenmue> скукота
<velessky> Пошли выпьем?
<Nor8> Philipp2007: Сорс игры в Убунту летают, проверено
<Philipp2007> А квака вторая вообще вешь. Наверное пол года назад на работе проходил.
<velessky> Вот Дьябла первая-вещь....А квака...нее...
<Metallikus> Во-во
<Metallikus> А контра уг :D
<Philipp2007> Nor8: Не с моей видяхой. Да я тут уже в штатную логическую игру залип. Мозг нормально рвет
<skai> дьябла первая и вторая - вешь!
<velessky> Но первая - большая вещь,чем вторая.
<velessky> ЭЭто часть моей жизненной философии(с)
<skai> Philipp2007: про видяху не жалуйся.я вполне комфортно играю в игры на своем ноуте.а тут даж проц всего 1.3
<shenmue> спам достал ><
<skai> эссенсес соул ин за чебенсес :) (ну никак не мог расслышать, что говорила ведьма в магазине)
<skai> помню как был случай - у вирта взял какую то волшебную вещь рандомную за 24000
<velessky> МАТЬ МОЯ!
<velessky> Я пропустил
<velessky> Выход 3-й дьяблы
<skai> и минут пять ржал, когда это оказался веник с гвоздем(ну якобы палица, но я звал это веником)
<velessky> Из-за гребаной службы!!!
<skai> velessky: он еще не вышел
<Dimka> кто знает Питон?
<Metallikus> velessky, да не может быть,  полюбому утка это
<velessky> Уф, мать моя....Я уж испугался
<Metallikus> Не могла дьябла 3 выйти
<skai> velessky: его не раньше 12 года вроде обещали
<Philipp2007> Кстати не кто не ставил OpenSUSE 11.4 второй системой? Помню бетка загрузчик убивала. Винда грузилась а убунты даже в выборе граба не было
<velessky> http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/
<velessky> кошегный у них сайт
<Dimka> import popen2
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/02/14/diablo/
<Dimka> popen2.popen2 ('nautilus')
<Metallikus> Я тоже первых 5 лет вздрагивал при каждой новости о том, что Diablo 3 вышла...
<Dimka> а короче можно?
<skai> в окнце этого года их вице презик обещал
<velessky> Едрить....С работы вылечу(
<Philipp2007> velessky: Чего поломал?
<Philipp2007> velessky: или из за игры
<velessky> Если Дьябла выйдет
<skai> Philipp2007: забудь про сусю.ацтой, а не система
<velessky> Я если ее раз по 10 не пройду - вылечу
<velessky> Суся неплоха, точнее ее Яст...Но соглашусь
<velessky> а вообще, юзайте tinycore
<skai> суся вообще никак.и яст не нужен.туп он
<skai> калькулят и убунта - няшки:)
<Metallikus> velessky, а я уж решил, что ты своего Варвару поломал в порыве страсти :)
<Dimka> здесь есть знатоки Python'a?
<Dimka> import popen2
<Dimka> popen2.popen2 ('nautilus') 02.05.2011 21:24:08
<Dimka> а короче можно?
<velessky> Че Димка матом ругается?
<skai> Dimka: алиас напиши для попенов
<Metallikus> import popen openpopen!
<Philipp2007> skai: Я при последней разбивке диска оставил разделы для суси. так что туда надо чего нить воткнуть )) Арч  я не осилил настройку ppp через megafon modem  в консоли. Да и менеджер пакетов не понравился
<velessky> Тиникор ставь, говорю же
<skai> Philipp2007: http://bit.ly/m7P8Z7
<skai> Philipp2007: просмотри до конца
<velessky> у меня скачен он)
<velessky> Инка пришел....
<Metallikus> И тишина...
<Philipp2007> В сторону Calculate я уже смотрел. и он как вариан. У меня где то на дисках даже есть
<velessky> цетось ставь
<velessky> Центось*
<Metallikus> Или BolgenOS
<velessky> Ахахах
<velessky> Стебануть решил?
<Metallikus> Зато там обои нескучные... :)
<Metallikus> И порты закрыты
<skai> @voice Metallikus
<velessky> Болдженос-абасака
<Philipp2007> Цент вообще не понравился. Арч понравился тем что легковесный. Но толи я не разобрался или там нет дополнения имени в пакета с помошью таб в pacman? А то не всегда же знаешь полное имя пакета..
<skai> @voice velessky
<velessky> Чавой-та?
<Metallikus> А что за @voice такой? Чё-то типа кармы?))
<skai> !v > Metallikus
<ubuntuhelp> Metallikus, please see my private message
<skai> !v > velessky
<ubuntuhelp> velessky, please see my private message
<Philipp2007> Tune core не совсем подходит для домашнего компа )) Его только на раритетные машины ставить или на флешке носить. А у мне на флешке убуну 9.10 хватает.
<velessky> Кажись за мной пришел АИ...(
<skai> @kban --nick gnulinux_xiita
<skai> @mode +b *!*anonymous@*
<skai> опять бан лист переполнен
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> а я думал он бесконечный
<Nor8> КДЕ, интересно, допилят когда-нибудь до юзабельного состояния? А то лагает, файлы по пол часа копирует и так далее.
<Metallikus> xfce решает, а если не решает, значит новый винт решает
<Philipp2007> Кстати а ubuntu как работает с винчестерами с AF, секторами по 4кБ? а то знакомый купил а систему поставить не может.
<Nor8> Что то файрфокс тупит, не видит флэш плугин? Где копать, кто знает?
<Metallikus> Флэш не нужен, у тебя же и так комп тормозит. Хром попробуй, там всё должно работать.
<Nor8> Metallikus: Воздержись
<Metallikus> А ты флэш плагин ставил вообще?
<Metallikus> А то, если вдруг чё, искаропки его нет
<Philipp2007> Nor8 У меня было что сам плагин зависал и файрфокс глючил. Я плагин убивал и вс е норм было
<Metallikus> Да он уже покинул нас
<Metallikus> sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-core
<skai> ыыыы
<skai> он суров
<skai> иксы снести себе
<shenmue> может он вайлэнд поставит
<Alagos> Добрый вечер
<Alagos> Подскажите, а если открыл рутовый файл через vim, как то можно в нем файл сохранить? w! не пашет... Или не знаю как юзать...
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: :wq
<Corsair> Alagos, !w - сохранить,  !wqa - сохранить и выйти.
<Alagos> Так оно на :w! пишет что файл защищен от записи, введите команду или нажмите энтер
<inkvizitor68sl> знач не от рута открыл
<Alagos> Ну да, не от рута, а как то не закрывая этого окна можно повысить привилегии?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<skai> мне нужны видеоуроки по vim
<skai> точно нужны
<Alagos> Спасиб, а то тупил)
<skai> никогда не понимал его
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: нахера?
<Alagos> Ппц)
<skai> ъвсего удовлетворялся nano
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: vim-tutor
<Alagos> Видеоуроки по вим - пацталом
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё лучше - emacs -nw
<inkvizitor68sl> и фпиред
<Alagos> Я вон прописал 50 виртуальных хостов - и уже немного в виме шарю)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: нафиг?мне видеоуроки, чтобы показан был юзер и его лицо, когда он юзает вим
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Alagos> Практика - самое лучшее обучение
<inkvizitor68sl> 50 виртуальных хостов писать вимом?
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас...
<Alagos> аахахахахахах
<Alagos> Скай жжет, сцуко)
<inkvizitor68sl> сразу видно человека, не осилившего mod_macro
<Alagos> Просто жжет и не краснеет
<inkvizitor68sl> да или тупой echo
<Alagos> А редактировать строку как через echo? заново вводить?)
<inkvizitor68sl> sed ,
<inkvizitor68sl> sed
<Alagos> А мне через вим удобнее, мне его все-равно подучивать нужно
<Alagos> Хотя сэд нужно будет почитать
<nikonorr>  а вы вобще пользуетесь когда-нибудь тем , что установили? или не в этом суть? я на линухе недавно , поставил как дурак и пользуюсь в свое удовольствие. Думаю не пропустил ли я чего? кансоль мансоль
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну руками тарабанить 50 хостов - глупо )
<Alagos> Та я имел ввиду что то типа cp simlink-to-apache2-sites-availeble/{default,new}
<ivan_> Мужики, как отключить автоматическую блокировку экрана? Задрала уже, мне такая функция не нужна.
<Alagos> А там дальше просто адрес и папка
<nikonorr> ))) забыл судо поставить вначале предложения, не видят блин
<Alagos> ivan_: лезь в хранитель экрана в системе, там есть
<Alagos> ivan_: система - параметры - хранитель экрана
<ivan_> Спасибо!
<Alagos> Не за что ;)
<ivan_> Кстати, кто обновился до 11? Какие подводные камни, что -нибудь слетало?
<Alagos> nikonorr: а что ты там такое поставил?
<nikonorr> )))
<nikonorr> не бери в голову
<Alagos> Бгг) Я вон на 10.04 до сих пор, потому что у меня на 10.10 дрова не поднялись на GeForce 7600
<nikonorr> а ты не говори никому что у тебя 10.04 и делов то
<Alagos> nikonorr: Ну тогда ты ничего не упустил)
<nikonorr> эт я задремал наверно
<Alagos> Оо
<Alagos> Бывет
<Alagos> Бывает*)
<ivan_> Слушайте, братцы, а такой вопрос - почему так может быть - когда качаю жирные торренты, всё начинает дико тормозить, особенно при просмотре фильмов, виснет наглухо. Я грешу на хард.
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6217766.png
<skai> ivan_: перестань грешить на хард и вымой его, несчастного
<nikonorr> а где это такая красота?
<skai> салфеток-носков лишних чтоли не было?грешники
<skai> nikonorr: гном3
<alecsandr> gnome shell чтоли...
<nikonorr> круто
<Alagos> Блин... Меня эмпати раздражает... Как им можно вообще пользоваться после пиджина или миранды?
<Alagos> гнумэ 3 это на 11.04 стоит?
<User702[web]> Други привет!
<User702[web]> есть вотпрос
<nikonorr> не , на 11.04 такое не стоит
<User702[web]> подскажите как?
<nikonorr> да вот так!
<User702[web]> на винте стоит ubuntu i win7 при этом win7 стоит на логическом разделе, при update-grub grub невидит win7
<User702[web]> как добавить win7  в grub
<AndreX> а os-prober
<User702[web]> непонял???
<shenmue> Семь бед, один резет!
<AndreX> ну видит семёрку или нет?
<User702[web]> нет
<AndreX> ну значит её нет
<User702[web]> да вот она и есть
<User702[web]> а grub её невидет
<AndreX> так ты sudo os-prober делал?
<AndreX> если нет то сделай
<User702[web]> я незнаю как! подсажи
<AndreX> в терминале
<User702[web]> а дальше
<nikonorr> ентер
<rexonafix> 2
<User702[web]> а что дальше
<AndreX> User702[web]: что он тебе выдал?
<User702[web]> вернул оболочку
<AndreX> sudo fdisk -l
<AndreX> !pste | User702[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pste'
<AndreX> !paste | User702[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User702[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<AndreX> User702[web]: вывод на пастепро
<User702[web]> а пошагово можеш написать что делать
<AndreX> User702[web]: винда на каком диске была
<User702[web]> разделе???
<nexxxt> ку
<AndreX> User702[web]: ну да
<AndreX> User702[web]: и вывод sudo fdisk -l на пасту
<markmx> приветствую, кто нить юзает wireshark? ато у них на канале молчат чота не отвечают мне
<nexxxt> иногда юзаю
<User702[web]> и так разметка диска (Диск /dev/sda: 500.1 ГБ, 500107862016 байт 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = цилиндры of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xe7d6e7d6  Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система /dev/sda
<markmx> может приходилось как нить экспортировать список Host?
<markmx> >PTH _ DN NS GJLUFLBK NJRF XNJ
<markmx> почти то же что и ты написал
<markmx> =)
<bnikk> йяу, мне убунта 10.10 сёдне почтой пришла
<CleanLight> добрый вечер всем :)
<markmx> боян... мы уже 11.04 ставим
<bnikk> у меня так то стоит уже
<nikonorr> User702[web]: http://paste.pro  вот здесь выкладывай что выпало в терминале
<markmx> лан, некст не сталкивался с такой необходимостью?
<bnikk> но приятно. заказал а через три дня смотрю что закрыта рассылка
<nexxxt> markmx: для чего экспорт?
<markmx> ну смари при заходе на сайт подгружается куча всего я хочу посмареть адреса сайтов с каких что подгруается, но в поле Destination  показываются айпи сайтов а не имена
<nexxxt> markmx: когда-то им дампы щупал, после кисмета, когда по всрытию вафель прикалывался.
<AndreX> User702[web]: ты там уснул, чтоле ))
<markmx> все... я нашел как =) ) ) ) )
<markmx> резолвинг врубить надо и все =)
<User702[web]> да нет
<AndreX> User702[web]: ну так кидай полный вывод на http://paste.pro
<AndreX> и ссыль сюда
<CleanLight> ребят, у вас есть баг юнити, когда панель вылезает и потом обратно не прячеться?
<User702[web]> http://paste.pro/1562047
<markmx> есть... и обратный есть
<CleanLight> у меня агрессивно этот баг проявляется при использовании ЛибреОфич
<markmx> =) ) ) я тока что калк грузил счас проверим
<CleanLight> markmx, да! у меня как раз в калке эта тема
<User702[web]> <AndreX> посмотрел
<AndreX> User702[web]: так а винда у тебя на с была?
<User702[web]> на sda5
<AndreX> а до убунты
<CleanLight> да, ещё хотел спросить - как на юнити добавлять ярлыки?
<AndreX> User702[web]: до того как ты убнту поставил где у тебя ана была на c:
<nikonorr> затаскивай их туда и добавляй
<User702[web]> да
<User702[web]> но с на логическом ражделе
<CleanLight> nikonorr, там у меня просто юнити сереет и всё и ничего не добавляется
<nikonorr> ааа Это было такое на бете. Перезайди и потом будет видно уже ярлыки
<CleanLight> 0_0
<markmx> клин - фиг знает все вроде пашет, ребутайся...
<CleanLight> nikonorr, я думаю не
<CleanLight> markmx, чё пашет?
<markmx> текс, вот такой вопрос, как бы мне добавить себя в судоеры для wireshark? ну чтобы мона было без gksu стартить шарка и иметь доступы к интерфейсам?
<User702[web]> а на первичном стояла ХР, на её место поставил ubuntu
<markmx> ну панелька юнити нормально при врубленном калке пашет
<nikonorr> ну что могу сказать )) у меня было так аж 2 раза, серело, перезаходил и появлялось
<AndreX> User702[web]: нет у тебя винды бюольще значит
<CleanLight> nikonorr, жесть какая то
<AndreX> User702[web]: потому что все основные файлы были на первичном а ты их стёр
<nikonorr> ну это было сто лет назад на бете, сейчас такого нет
<AndreX> User702[web]: основные для загрузки
<CleanLight> markmx, ну так у меня тоже почти нормально, но периодами у меня просто вылезает панель и не прячеться обратно, и всякими рондомными движениями у меня еле как получатеся её обратно втянуть. у меня не всегда так, но вот за 5 часов работы в калке этот баг у
<CleanLight> меня 3 раза появился
<User702[web]> так на разделе sda5 всё нормально каталоги все наместе
<AndreX> User702[web]: вместе с хрюшей
<markmx> клин - бывает... хз надо отлавливать... может что нажато у тя ... скроллок какой нить
<User702[web]> и никак не восстановиш???
<AndreX> User702[web]: да там папки виндовс остались а загрузчиков и бута для винды нет уже так как они были на том который ты затёр для линя
<AndreX> User702[web]: гугли может мона
<User702[web]> понятно
<User702[web]> благодарю
<CleanLight> markmx, та всё стандартно, у меня такого не было при других запущенных приложениях, а вот в калке проявилось. в принципе я думаю это не из за калка, а из за либреофиса. я бы протестил и другие приложения офиса, но просто работы никакой нет :))
<nikonorr> AndreX: а что нельзя с диска винды восстановить загрузчик винды?
<nikonorr> или я ахунею несу?
<AndreX> nikonorr: там вайлы надо ещё востанавливать а у нас не по винде канал
<nikonorr> понятно
<CleanLight> кстати, мне очень понравилось в нати, что когда я первый раз воткнул принтак в системник - нати сразу его определила и даже танцевать с бубном не надо было, как в 10.10 :)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice nikonorr
<nikonorr> CleanLight: нати няшка, не удивляйся ничему
<CleanLight> nikonorr, только юнити удивляюсь :/ всё таки не допилили до релиза, минус им
<mmm3396> Ребята, не подскажете, как заставить Tomboy реагировать на клавиши (Alt-F11, Alt-F12)? В параметрах это включено, но реакции никакой. :(
<shenmue> юзать zim либо  http://www.google.com/notebook
<Sergey_IT> ку
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: re
<Sergey_IT> кончилась паника с 11.04?
<AndreX> маленко поутихла
<Sergey_IT> хорошо )
<shenmue> из бункера что ли вылез? =)
<Nor8> ))
<TomFarr> товарищи как узнать обсолютный путь до мускула? мне для установки сасма надо
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: Нет, не кончилась. Вчера Кубунту 11.04 ставил, ой сырая ))))
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, типо того, приболел (
<shenmue> организм чувствовал что нервы не выдерживают
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: я тут тоже приболел, да ещё этот снег в пятницу выпал
<AndreX> вирус по ирке ходит )
<Sergey_IT> у нас без снега, но холодно
<yurau> TomFarr: which mysql
<yurau> TomFarr: что такое "сасма"?
<Alagos> а как откатить последнее удаление файла в линукс?
<TomFarr> sams
<vaul> Разумные формы жизни, подскажите, как загрузившись с Лайв СД 11.04 установить проприетарные драйвера для карточки Нвидиа?
<Alagos> а можно поподробнее?
<yurau> TomFarr: что такое sams?
<Alagos> !sams
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sams'
<Alagos> хз что это...
<TomFarr> yurau, система управления подключений к прокси серверу
<yurau> Alagos: фойл можно в корзине поискать
<TomFarr> mysql.h ему надо... а где он, где пиблиотеки то мускула?
<vaul> Вообщем, я скачиваю их с нвидиа.ком и пока это все в процессе решил поинтересоваться, нет ли у кого идей получше.
<Alagos> yurau: ага, особенно файл удаленный на удалённом хосте с помощью sudo rm -R
<Alagos> Вот я его взял так из корзины - оп - и достал.
<Alagos> Мне кореш рассказывал что есть в линуксе откат пофайловый
<Alagos> Что любой удаленный файл можно вернуть
<Alagos> Как это делать?
<vaul> На практически любой файловой и операционной системе можно.
<vaul> Нужно пользоваться программами восстановление данных, погугли.
<AndreX> Alagos: http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/recover_file10.txt.html
<vaul> AndreX: Интересно, а есть что-то с пользовательским интерфейсом?
<vaul> Если что, меня можно безопастно проигнорировать, я просто развлекаюсь пока загружаются драйвера.
<AndreX> vaul: не знаю у меня на сервере нет пользовательского интерфейса кроме как zsh
<vaul> Ггг.
<vaul> Ладно, спасибо. Удачи и успехов вам, 1%. :)
 * AndreX тоже тоже просто развлекается
<TomFarr> люди попингуйте nixdev.net:80 - мертв?
<vaul> Окей, сейчас.
<Mad_Dog> Привет
<Mad_Dog> всем думаю винду переустанавливать, как потом груб востановить?
<nikonorr> проще простого, весь гуголь этим забит
<vaul> TomFarr: Unkown host.
<vaul> TomFarr: Очевидно, да.
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, проще простого - просто удали винду :)))
<nikonorr> Unknown host тоже , забыл ответить)
<vaul> Mad_Dog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Alagos> Mad_Dog: зайти с лайф сд, заново установить граб в указанную директорию и сделать update-grub
<CleanLight> замечен аццкий баг. значок делюжа в трее - иногда не отвечает
<Mad_Dog> CleanLight та давно бы так сделал, вот только програмка одна только под виндой запускается "Предприниматель"
<AndreX> TomFarr: на будущее http://spys.ru/ping/
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, винцо?
<Mad_Dog> CleanLight мелочевка
<Alagos> Блин, вот я удалил папку в файловой системе ext4, есть вообще способ ее вернуть?
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, виртуалбокс?
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, всмысле мелочёвка?))
<TomFarr> черт, команда разработчиков должна была позаботится созданием зеркала!!!
<copyerfiled> Здравствуйте, кто знает, как происходит в убунте выключение, используется может для этого какойто кфг, мне нужно бы команду вписать одну которая должна выполнятся перед выключением такое возможно?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: исходники утилиты shutdown публично доступны всем хД
<CleanLight> copyerfiled, конечно возможно :)) в линухе нет ничего невозможного :)
<Mad_Dog> CleanLight канцтовары, сувенирка
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: а на самом деле читай про уровни init
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, винцо=wine
<inkvizitor68sl> там 6й или 7й - это шатдаун
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<Mad_Dog> CleanLight аааа, тоже не получается там как-то криво нет фреймворк встает и программа ругается, хотя Dll нужные уже стоят
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, ну а виртуалка чем не нравиться? :)
<nikonorr> Mad_Dog: http://startubuntu.ru/?p=95  вот самое классическое восстановление grub2 для случайно забывших про убунту при установке виндовс
<Mad_Dog> CleanLight  http://automat.dp.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3 вот проблема с картинками, а насчет виртуалбокса то я там еще не шарю...
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, виртуалбокс крут тем, что там ничего шарить не нужно :)
<CleanLight> всё интуитивно понятно :)
<Mad_Dog> nikonorr много букв, боюсь
<nikonorr> не , в этом пояснении как раз мало буков, в других больше ))
<CleanLight> у кого нибудь была проблема со значками в трее? у меня зачок делюжа часто не отвечает, как будто его там нет и это иллюзия
<CleanLight> ааааа, нет, оказывается нужно немного правее тыкать и тогда всё ок
<nikonorr> поочереди команды впишешь и делов-то
<Mad_Dog> ладно делаю бэкапы и устанавливаю новый зверь
<CleanLight> Mad_Dog, послушай лучше, что тебе советуют :) это правильное решение
<nikonorr> CleanLight: у тебя баги какие то все с беты(это я про панель сейчас)
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, стрелять-колотить, у меня прям щас баги 0_0
<cleanlight_> у меня произошло раздвоение личности :/
<nikonorr> может ты баг?
<nikonorr> ))
<cleanlight_> я уже ничему не удивлюсь
<cleanlight_> может вы все баги, а я нет*
<cleanlight_> :))
<nikonorr> перезагрузись , утро вечера мудренее
<cleanlight_> тоже пойдет, как вариант
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, это не проваславно. на винде обычно перегружаются и всё оки доки, а тут я не хочу так делать
<cleanlight_> не нужно мне такая ностальгия :)
<AndreX> cleanlight_: он имел ввиду поспи
<cleanlight_> у меня и так всё отлично работало на 10.10
<cleanlight_> AndreX, ааа
<nikonorr> так поставь 10.10
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, да не, ещё рановато пока
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, не, я пока потерплю
<cleanlight_> я всё уже установил и приспособился
<cleanlight_> не хочу откатываться обратно
<nikonorr> у меня 10.10 и 11.04 работают одинаково,без багов
<cleanlight_> а я реально замечаю, что юнити явно сыра
<cleanlight_> как в производительности, так и в багах и мелкий недоделках
<nikonorr> да что вы на юнити наезжаете, вот она , ничего не просит и не ломается как девочка
<cleanlight_> благо, она у меня ещё не падает, наверно потому, что я ещё не дошёл до компиз манагера
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, да она у меня тоже не ломается, просто мелкие хрени всякие портят впечатление, говоря о том, что всё делалось очень наспех
<nikonorr> я его уже прошел этот ваш компиз, ничего не падает. только куб не трогал, да и его можно сделать, в гугле том же есть решение
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, а вообще, мне кажтся, что юнити была слизена с гнома3 :)
<nikonorr> а мне кажется что ее на моем компе лепили , может быть даже это был я
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, ничего себе у тебя казалки :)
<nikonorr> и вобще мы нафлудили тут на полметра высотой
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, ничего, AndreX отпустит нам грехи :)
<cleanlight_> AndreX, правда же? :))
<AndreX> ага тока не я тут грихи отпускаю ))
<AndreX> грехи*
<nikonorr> я даже темы всякие наставил какие то левые в надежде чего то потерять, а они блин работают, теперь приходится терпеть
<cleanlight_> AndreX, да ладно, я верю в тебя :))
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, заделись темами :) а то запарила меня эта стандартная убунтовская тема
<cleanlight_> пару дней назад искал, и так ничего не нашёл
<nikonorr> ты со своими предыдущими багами разберись
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, да у меня всё оки доки :)
<nikonorr> да у вас и гугл другой видимо
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, православный :)
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/design/equinox-v-11-04/
<nikonorr> вот чем тебе не темы
<nikonorr> еще есть под мак , но у меня была уже макубунта , уже не хочется сероты
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, нифпичатлило
<nikonorr> а других нет
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, хочеться чего то синего, голубова :) люблю эти цвета
<cleanlight_> где то видел такую темку для юнити
<nikonorr> и синяя где то была , только че толку то , боковая панель не синеет
<cleanlight_> везде облазил, и склоняюсь больше к тому, что видел её здесь, но я сидел тогда с 10.10 и логи не сохранились :/
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, и не надо, главное чтобы синело всё, кроме панели
<copyerfiled> скажите, а при выключении компа пишется куданибудь лог?
<AndreX> copyerfiled: ага
<copyerfiled> AndreX скажешь куда?
<shenmue>  /var/log
<AndreX> copyerfiled: /var/log/boot /var/log/dmesg /var/log/kernel.log
<copyerfiled> спс
<AndreX> вродь нечиго не пропустил
<niko> §14
<nikonorr> cleanlight_: http://itmag.es/3QDoF вот я ради тебя сейчас поставил тему с того сайта. И заметь после этого и ничего не падает и не глючит
<Atybrc> Привет всем
<Atybrc> А как называется звуковая карта в /dev?
<Atybrc> Как называется звуковая карта в /dev?
<diskin> Atybrc, никак. а зачем тебе?
<Atybrc> discin, хочу попробовать что-нибудь туда направить
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, какая честь :)
<cleanlight_> Atybrc, здарова :)
<Atybrc> discin, например /dev/random
<Atybrc> Ник поменял?
<nikonorr> не щадю своего рабочего стола, все на себе
<cleanlight_> Atybrc, почти :)) просто меня выкинуло с канала, а потом автоматом перезашёл с запасным ником и так остался висеть с ним :)) щас зайду с норм ником
<cleanlight_> nikonorr, всё в семью :)))
<Atybrc> Но должна же она там отображаться?
<fearless956> Здравствуйте господа, помогите настроить вебку
<nikonorr> CleanLight: у тебя некоторые буквы опухли
<CleanLight> nikonorr, так это так и должно быть :) это мой нормальный ник :))
<AndreX> Atybrc: ls /dev/snd ищи
<fearless956> genius ilook-1321 ubuntu 11.04
<CleanLight> fearless956, гуглу молился? :)
<fearless956> ага!!! Много раз
<Atybrc> by-path    controlC1  hwC1D0  hwC1D2  pcmC0D0c  pcmC1D3p  pcmC1D8p  seq
<Atybrc> controlC0  hwC0D0     hwC1D1  hwC1D3  pcmC0D0p  pcmC1D7p  pcmC1D9p  timer
<CleanLight> fearless956, видимо, ты его чем то обидил :)) раз не отвечает :) придёться тебе жертвоприношение делать :)
<CleanLight> по старинке :)
<Atybrc> Что из этого звуковуха?
<CleanLight> Atybrc, я беру подскзаку - 50на50 :)
<fearless956> даже поставил что-то типа luvc...
<AndreX> Atybrc: может всё тока где иммено вхож или выход хз
<AndreX> Atybrc: да и я сказал уже, ищи
<Atybrc> Эх, спросить бы его
<Atybrc> Он все знает
<Sergey_IT> fearless956, в /dev video* есть?
<fearless956> ага написано video0
<CleanLight> у меня flush не хочет запускаться :/
<nikonorr> и что тебе от этого ?
<nikonorr> не запускай
<CleanLight> nikonorr, я смотрю ты заядлый оптимист :)
<nikonorr> ну запусти попробуй
<CleanLight> nikonorr, а вот специально тебе не зло не запущу! :))
<nikonorr> ты просто сначала подумай оно именно сейчас тебе нужно? вот не запустил ты его сейчас и что???
<shenmue> (=
<CleanLight> nikonorr, и всё :)
<CleanLight> shenmue, доброй ночи шенмуе :) забавный у тебя ник :))
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> чем забавный?
<shenmue> красивый. каждая буква с закруглением =) глаз радует
<CleanLight> shenmue, хм, точно :) а так он ничего не означает? :)
<shenmue> прально шенму или сэнму
<shenmue> игра такая была
<CleanLight> что то слышал такое :)
<shenmue> в 1999 году
<CleanLight> shenmue, бывает :)
 * shenmue сделал гномко прозрачным
<nikonorr> CleanLight: не отвлекайся, а то смотрю у тебя наверно все заработало , времени девать некуда
<fearless956> Народ, помогите - вебка не работает luvcview выдаёт - Stream settings:
<fearless956> ERROR: Requested frame format MJPG is not available and no fallback format was found.
<fearless956>  Init v4L2 failed !! exit fatal
<fearless956> Что это, что сделать этой камере?
<Sergey_IT> fearless956, запусти vlc и попробуй
<CleanLight> nikonorr, да ты не волнуйся :) я всё бдю :)
<Sergey_IT> fearless956, а dov4l что говорит?
<CleanLight> емеральд актуален для нати?
<fearless956> а vlc показывает. Почему в skype - нет?
<diskin> fearless956, попробуй LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<diskin> запусти скайп из терминала таким образом
<diskin> если нет файла /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so - то поставь sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<nikonorr> CleanLight: хочешь как все? удали неглядя кучу папок самых нужных, иди в консоль и восстанавливай , читай маны
<shenmue> так все и поступают
<nikonorr> только не перезагружайся !! никогда!!
<AndreX> nikonorr: это уже не выполнимая задача ))
<Alagos> А как добавить вторую группу папке?
<Alagos> Или это через владельца этой директории делается?
<nikonorr> ВТЭК
<Alagos> ?
<Sergey_IT> nikonorr, проще стереть
<nikonorr> вот именно
<CleanLight> странно, тут так много народу и никто почти не общается :) смысл тогда тут сидеть :)
<shenmue> ну как бы
<shenmue> тут сидят просто так те у кого все работает
<CleanLight> ну даже если и так
<shenmue> либо те кто не знает как выйти
<CleanLight> :))))))))
<CleanLight> это жеско конечно
<CleanLight> сидеть в чате не зная как выйти
<shenmue> вроде как не talks
<shenmue> а за оффтоп банют  вот и молчат
<AndreX> ну вапщето здесь канал помощи по бубунту а не общения
<CleanLight> Для поддержки пользователей и общения на связанные с дистрибутивами Ubuntu темы был создан специальный официальный русскоязычный чат канал #ubuntu-ru в сети freenode.net.
<CleanLight> пятое слово здесь одно из ключевых :)
<Nor8> Пользователи кубунты есть среди нас?
<CleanLight> Nor8, думаю да :)
<shenmue> ну сиськи это связанная с дистрибутивами убунту тема?
<CleanLight> shenmue, естественно :)
<CleanLight> ибо сиськи на обоях - это просто круто :)
<shenmue> теперь обьясни это опам
<shenmue> гг
<CleanLight> shenmue, да ладно :) яж шучу, но в любом случае ты меня понял :)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png =)
<shenmue> кстати вопрос возник
<shenmue> приложение с другой темой можно запустить?
<Nor8> shenmue: С какой другой?
<shenmue> ну у меня скажим радиенс. а я хочу наутилус запустить с эеелегант
<Nor8> shenmue: Не слышал про такое
<shenmue> ну это плохо
<shenmue> тогда молчим
<shenmue>  
<shenmue> эффекты компиза можно на отдельные окна
<AndreX> ну про темы на разные приложения у меня предположение есть: создать пользователя с нужной темой и через su под ним залогиниться и запустить нужное приложение из терминала с этим пользователем.
<AndreX> правда там экран надо указавать это я уже хз
<AndreX> да и наврадле это работатьбудет
<fearless956> Доброй ночи, господа! Подскажите, как в новом ubuntu исправить grub, а то перестал грузиться windows xp
<shenmue> sudo update-grub2 делал?
<AndreX> fearless956: а груб в новом убунту чемто отличаеться от старого?
<CleanLight> ну, чем то уж точно отличается :))
<Nor8> fearless956:  А что ты сделал с ним?
<fearless956> там особенность такая біла, что ранее стояло 2 windows - xp и 7beta. Beta умерла в положенный строк и была, но заргузчик её показывал. После установки нового ubuntu не могу загрузиться в xp
<AndreX> CleanLight: дык так востанавливаеться одинаково что на 10.4 что на 11,4
<fearless956> а я не никакого опыта не имею - испытатель linux'a
<CleanLight> AndreX, ну это да :)
<CleanLight> fearless956, это зря конечно :) советую получить опыт консоли в линухе, очень полезно вначале :)
<fearless956> кое-какой опіт есть, но назвать ct,z знатоком не осмелюсь. :)
<CleanLight> fearless956, ну, теперь осталось получить опыт граба :)
<shenmue> я по своему вылечил
<shenmue> как касперсикй с вирусами так же и я
<fearless956> вот не вижу где xneur настроить в unity, а он меня позорит перед людьми.:-(
<shenmue> удалил и нет проблем
<fearless956> я даже читал всякие форумы, но мне это не помогло.
<shenmue> нужно не только читать форумы а еще делать выводы
<fearless956> это я себе на бумажке запишу. %)
<shenmue> видно же что сырая ос. трея нет. компиза корявый. и так далее. вывод - остаться на рабочей пока в новой не допилят все няшки
<Nor8> shenmue: Допилят ли? )))
<CleanLight> допилят
<shenmue> ну а как же
<CleanLight> только вопрос когда
<CleanLight> будем надеяться к 11.10
<shenmue> 10.10 когда вышло столько же овна было на форумах
<CleanLight> хотя, я к тому времени уже на гноме3 сидеть буду и радоваться :)
<shenmue> а вот 10.04 удачно стартанула
<CleanLight> shenmue, не знаю, у меня всё идеально было
<CleanLight> и в 10.04 всё четко было
<Nor8> 10.04 вполне, багов не помню
<shenmue> а в 10.10 это гдеби убрали а центр приложений логал сильно
<shenmue> +бага с раскладкой
<CleanLight> а, ну да, баг с раскладкой - это классический баг :))
<shenmue> кстати это только с русской такой быыло
<Nor8> Её быстро пофиксили
<shenmue> такое*
<CleanLight> хотя, после переустановки 10.10 у меня его уже не было почему то
<CleanLight> Nor8, видимо да :)
<shenmue> а билды то обновляются
<fearless956> Люди, как исправить grub?
<CleanLight> у меня почему то картинки отдельно не открываются с гугл.картинки
<CleanLight> fearless956, руками же :)
<fearless956> Я, дико извиняюсь, но помогите.
<shenmue> апдате грабе ту делал?
<fearless956> Я готов руками, но уже не понятно что править.
<fearless956> нет, не делал
<nikonorr> заметили что новая убунта как старая добрая винда стала под себя только загрузки ставить? учится видно , вбирает в себя
<shenmue> sudo update-grub2
<CleanLight> fearless956, "готов руками" - это уже первый и главный шаг :)
<nikonorr> здесь уже армия заходила и у всех виндовс невиден
<CleanLight> nikonorr, "под себя только загрузки ставить" ?
<shenmue> это как?
<Nor8>  fearless956: Удали уже винду, не ломай моск))
<nikonorr> а что? микрософту можно а убунте нет?
<CleanLight> верное решение :) просто удалить :)
<nikonorr> поставил убунту, убери за собой
<CleanLight> я начинаю выпадать из реальности :)
<fearless956> хороший совет по-поводу удаления, но я не единственнЫй пользователь
<CleanLight> пора идти спать :) споки ноки всем :) ванильных снов :)
<fearless956> сделал update, но там всё то-же
<nikonorr> из предыдущих ораторов никто винду пока не нашел. Пробуй, восстанавливай груб2
<shenmue> тогда ручная правка
<nikonorr> и ведь не единичный случай. какая то закономерность руками теперь править загрузчик?
<nikonorr> я не в счет, у меня все правильно встало и работает)) но люди то причем?
<fearless956> пишет что нашёл windows 7 на /dev/sdc1, а её там нет она давно руками удалена наглім удалением файлов. Загрузчик win7 только остался и раньше он грузил xp, теперь пытается grub загрузить win7 и даже выдаёт меню, но дальше не справляется. ^(
<fearless956> может мне указать, что xp в другом разделе и всё заработает?
<fearless956> какой файл исправить чтобы указать другой раздел для загрузки и другую ос?
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<fearless956> спасибо
<nikonorr> ну вот, до тебя здесь также давали страницу с настройками груб2 . Пока никто не вернулся и не сказал результат
<shenmue> никто не выжил ?
<nikonorr> так и скитаются теперь по сайтам и чатам их неспокойные души.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-03
<nikonorr> а чего тебе жалеть тех пользователей , тебе с ними уже не дружить однозначно
<nikonorr> сноси венду
<fearless956> снести не могу - она мне дорога как память
<shenmue> хы
<nikonorr> обоину от нее поставь
<nikonorr> и клаву супер называй вин
<fearless956> nikonorr: а есть темы под win? А то супруге не нравится lin.
<shenmue> есть
<nikonorr> кубунту ?
<fearless956> уже для 11.04?
<nikonorr> http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/05/09/download-windows-7-transformation-pack-for-kde/
<nikonorr> вот чем тебе не семерка ?
<fearless956> а для unity?
<nikonorr> юнити такого не перенесет, она себя еле тащит )))
<fearless956> я в этой юнити ничего найти не могу! :(
<nikonorr> http://crashbox.ru/programm/os/15879-mac-ubuntu-1104.html  я вот такую ставил когда 10.10 была
<nikonorr> а это уже 11.04
<fearless956> там пишет, что нужен гном
<nikonorr> мак которая ?
<fearless956> ага - "Замечание от авторов сборки:
<fearless956> 	Если unity стартует автоматически во  время live сессии, необходимо выйти и войти с темой "classic ubuntu"  чтобы избавиться от unity. Если у вас не заведен еще один пользователь,  то сделать это до выхода."
<nikonorr> ну правильно, это и есть гном, только переделанные панельки и вобще все, звуки , заставки,сплэш ну по максимуму типа мак ))
<fearless956> C темой - ладно. Где же grub править? - вот вопрос!
<shenmue> я ссыль на мануал давал
<shenmue> поставить что ли бубунту 11
<nikonorr> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=95 вот так например , но у тебя же наверное другой случай
<fearless956> спасибо! Но там так много, что я сейчас уже не осилю. Думал, что можно как-то проще
<nikonorr> я когда первый раз не соображал вообще ничего, просто вводил эти команды поочередно , не понимая что в промежутках пишут, и ничего, справился
<shenmue> ну это многим не привычно что то руками править и соображать
<shenmue> привылки галочки мышкой ставить
<nikonorr> да я стараюсь ничего вобще не править, ставлю галочки мышкой, можно и так
<fearless956> та мне привычно, но не вижу как задать нужный раздел.
<copyerfiled> люди ктонибудь ковырял cifs ?
<shenmue> я ковыряю wmpinboard
<nikonorr> вот человек если хочет ковырять cifs пусть ковыряет, кто ж ему не дает в 3 часа ночи. А я кино смотрю
<fearless956> написано, что grub.cfg не править, а что править не db;e
<fearless956> не вижу
<shenmue> эта самая крутая прога которую встречал
<nikonorr> и главное остальные делают вид что знают что такое cifs =))))
<paganmind> У кого-нибудь 11.04 с видеокартой ATI Xv заработал?
<paganmind> Именно Xv. Видео 720p тормозит
<paganmind> Правки xorg.conf пока ничего не дали
<copyerfiled> кароче такая гадость, как многие обновился до 11.04 и ноут стал выключаться 5 минут, разобрался, у меня примонтирован сетевой диск, оказалось, что вафля отключается прежде чем отмонтируется сетевой диск, поэтому ноут ждет таймаута соединения 300 секунд Ð
<shenmue> не хочется мне что то бубунту ставить 11
<copyerfiled> раньше в fstab монтировалось через smbfs и ошибок небыло, а щас через эту cifs. надо както научить ее не ждать таймаут
<copyerfiled> или может кто знает как подругому можно разрулить?
<nikonorr> я где то слышал что 11.04 можно не ставить
<copyerfiled> гениально
<shenmue> =)
<paganmind> nikonorr: лучше Debian Wheezy поставить
<copyerfiled> блин может в инит както можно поменять порядок при выключении чтоб сначала отмонтировался а потом уже вафлю рубил?
<nikonorr> вово
<nikonorr> Debian Wheezy крутая штука , дааа
<paganmind> nikonorr: ну собственно на ее основе и 11.04 построена
<nikonorr> ну основа наверно все таки стабильнее
<shenmue> чот мне кажется что это не так
<paganmind> да, потому как слишком много убунтовцы перед релизом накрутили
<shenmue> мне вообще интерсно как попадают нектороые пакеты в репы
<shenmue> я просто вижу что скажем репы у 10.10 и .10.04 разные но ведь кто то же отвественнен за то что распространают
<nikonorr> откаты О_о
<shenmue> какие откаты? ты о чем?
<nikonorr> новости смотрю
<paganmind> Основа Debian testing + свои патчи, которые частично попадают обратно в Дебиан, и так и так ответственные, но толку, все еще помнят историю с OpenSSL
<shenmue> я не помню
<shenmue> потому что вообще не знаю
<paganmind> shenmue: http://digitaloffense.net/tools/debian-openssl/
<shenmue> это когда там с паролями что то свзанное было?
<paganmind> shenmue: это когда ключи генерилить такие, что их элементарно перебрать можно было
<shenmue> да да
<shenmue> за 5 минут брутфорсом подобрать
<shenmue> слышал
<nikonorr> ладно пока всем, еще день прошел без багов , наверно прижилась
<academ> Подскажите WiKi движок
<shenmue> ntcn
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> аыва
<xoveax> фбва
<shenmue> да я цвета настраиваю=)
<shenmue> гаджим юзает кто нипуть?
<shenmue> ><
<rapidsp> хы после дня на гном3 мышь постоянно тянется в верхний левый угол ))
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> кого убили?
<shenmue> кенни
<uvvtu> пусто на канале. спят москали
<chenzya> Привет всем кто обновился до 11,04 и тем кто не обновился тожен привет!
<chenzya> подскажите плиз как задизейблить F10 чтобы она не вызывала меню
<shenmue> в терминале?
<chenzya> йес
<chenzya> установить галочку в комбинации клавиш не кате
<shenmue> в настройках последняя вкладка вроде
<chenzya> скажу сразу
<chenzya> это какая то глобальная фича GNOME 3
<shenmue> в терминале настройки не пашут?
<chenzya> ну там есть раздел комбинации клавиш и есть спец галочка Включить доступ к меню по F10
<chenzya> ставишь её, убираешь одна фигня
<chenzya> никто не в курсь?
<ubuntu> Привет! Меня видно?
<chenzya> f nj
<chenzya> а то
<MagicLover> Привет. Как дела тут?
<MagicLover> ubuntu - ник прикольный. :)
<ubuntu> дефолтный :)
<ubuntu> Люди, спасайте. Установил по этому ману http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde кубунту на убунту 11.04.
<MagicLover> Ни у кого проблем с обновлением не было за выходные?
<shenmue> сервак мяты упал
<shenmue> а так нет
<ubuntu> и в результате не могу теперь залогиниться ни через иксы, ни через терминал :( не принимает пароль
<shenmue> не ожидал такого вопроса от человека с таким ником
<MagicLover> Тебе было жалко пару сотен мегабайт и ты снёс гном? O_o
<chenzya> а у  меня  F10  в терминале не отключается :'(((
<shenmue> 700мб
<shenmue> раздутая еще больше
<MagicLover> В консоле пишешь sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> ту это что бы систему не забивать :(
<ubuntu> я в консоль залогиниться не могу.
<MagicLover> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<MagicLover> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ubuntu> не принимает логин-пароль\
<ubuntu> я знаю, но он мне говорит, что я не правильно ввожу :)
<MagicLover> Сюда не можешь?
<shenmue> а что пишет?
<ubuntu> login or password incorrect  вроде
<MagicLover> А рутом?
<ubuntu> а рута я не создавал :(
<MagicLover> Ну он есть в любом случае. :)
<ubuntu> у меня только-только система была в пятницу поставлена
<shenmue> в рековери моде тебе путь
<MagicLover> У рута вроде бы такой же пароль, как у тебя. :)
<shenmue> ну так скачай кубунту и поставь
<ubuntu> ок, а у рута какой-то пароль дефолтный есть?
<chenzya> ubuntu, ты можешь загрузиться с BOOT CD и сбросить пароли у всех юзеров напрямую в passwd и shadow
<shenmue> а не через попу все делай
<MagicLover> Как у первого пользователя вроде бы.
<ubuntu> не принимает как у первого пользователя.
<ubuntu> ладнО, по ходу быстрее будет переустановить :)
<MagicLover> А вообще да - если новая система - поставь заново
<MagicLover> И не жидь несколько сотен мегабайт.
<ubuntu> спасибки, я ещё вернусь  чисто потусить.
<shenmue> изучи aptitude
<ubuntu> ок)
<shenmue> и ставь сам какое хочь окружение и сноси одной командой
<MagicLover> Ну одной командой гном не снесёшь. :)
<shenmue> снесешь
<shenmue> если знать как ставить =)
<MagicLover> Что, уже ввели что-то новое? ААа..
<shenmue> ставим с минималки или без иксов
<MagicLover> Да я понял. Там по какому-нибудь списку установки
<shenmue> ставим аптитуде. ставим метку на убунту-десктоп. и все
<shenmue> далее по метке сносим все
<shenmue> хотя лучше перед этим иксы поставить. а то и их снесет
<uvvtu> ставь арч
<chenzya> Люююди! подскажите плиз как задизейблить F10 чтобы она не вызывала меню :)
<Ecclesiast1> Всем привет! Ещё не обновлялся в силу тормоза интерната. Но бунта периодически виснет намертво, даже не знаю что делать, помогает только резет((
<uvvtu> а предлагаю просто отпаять контакты которые подходят к клавише ф10
<uvvtu> Ecclesiast1, смотри логи
<chenzya> uvvtu, Вариант! )) Но дело в том что она нужна например в том же МС для выхода
<uvvtu> Ecclesiast1, и еще посмотри на температуру проца- как вариант
<chenzya> Ecclesiast1, и крутится ли вентелятор на БП
<Ecclesiast1>  uvvtu смотрел в логах ничего нет(( Обычно засыпаю оставляю комп, врубается заставка и на заставке всё умирает
<chenzya> Ecclesiast1, Отлючи заставку?
<Ecclesiast1>  uvvtu да по железу всё норм, вода качается на бп вент работет
<shenmue>  chenzya: копай настройки дэконфа
<shenmue> народ а сегодня рабочий день?
<Ecclesiast1> chenzya думаеш из за заставки???
<Ecclesiast1> shenmue смотря в какой стране))
<shenmue> а с чего ты взял что она виснет?
<shenmue> в нашей стране. РФ
<Ecclesiast1> shenmue в нашей рабочий
<Ecclesiast1> 123
<nedrigaylov> это снова я (ubuntu)
<nedrigaylov> установил kubuntu вместо того, что было. оказывается, я при создании пользователя в прошлой ос ошибся оддной буквой в логине. а поскольку вводить логин руками снова не приходилось, узнал об этом только сейчас .
<chenzya> shenmue, щойта дэконф?
<chenzya> nedrigaylov, :)
<MagicLover> nedrigaylov: видимо ты ubuntu... Да, прикольно. :)
<nedrigaylov> угу.
<nedrigaylov> разницы-то особо не видно - nedrigaylov или nedrigyalov
<nedrigaylov> я даже когда с live-cd загрузился - не заметил ошибки :)
<MagicLover> Ну я почему-то всегда свой проверяю. :) administrator он всегда administrator
<nedrigaylov> есть кубунтоводы?
<shenmue> !тест
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Failed!
<shenmue> так буквы починились теперь делать нечего
<shenmue> нацепил в наутилус прозрачный градиент
<schtiel112> Здравствуйте. Не подскажете, как установить Labview на Убунту?
<MetallDoctor> apt-get install labview? Не?
<schtiel112> Нет, пробовал. еГО В РЕПАХ НЕМА:(
<velessky> Товарищи, а не у кого инвайта на Лепру нету?^^"
<markmx1> как бы отловить траблу с загрузкой? при логине слышно что скайп прогрузился ну и ваще все сработало, но на рабочем столе тока кое как прогруженный волпапер и все... иногда если прокликать терминалы(Ф1-Ф7) то удается увидеть стол, но чаще приходиться делатÑ
<MetallDoctor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LabVIEW
<MetallDoctor> По запросу "Labview ubuntu" первым в Яндексе.
<boomboorum> Какая есть альтернатива Gwibber'у ?
<MetallDoctor> На вид через костыль, но, раз так на офф.сайте...
<unibot> всем привет! помогите!
<unibot> как вернуть стандартный гном вместо этой шняги в 11.04
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<boomboorum> unibot:  перлогинся (при логине винзу выбери gnome classic)
<boomboorum> *перелогинся
<unibot> спасибо! спаситель!!!
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<unibot> проверка
<unibot> боюсь с новым интерфейсом пролетят они
<nonick> уже пролетели судя по всему
<unibot> а если КДЕ поверх гнома накатить, они будут в разных сеансах корректно работать?
<rapidsp> как повезет
<nikonorr> ничесе, сколько обновлений пришло. И для гнома , и для юнити интерфейс. Похоже наконец-то у меня накроется сейчас, обновляю. аминь
<nikonorr> ни плохо , ни хорошо, обновления тупо  ничего не изменили
<MagicLover> А чего ты ожидал? :)
<markmx1> чем вам так юнити не угодила? я уже 4 день сижу кайфую... отловил ряд багов и ... хз чо делать как их описать по русски на каноникал чтобы они поняли?
<MagicLover> Через гугл транслейт.
<markmx1> ну там фиговый англ олучается...
<MagicLover> Ну лично моё мнение, что обойдутся и без нас, однако что не западло - делаю.
<markmx1> шутка про счеты на баше удачна, хоть и боян, однако убунту на счеты так и не смогли поставить... в принцепи как и винду...
<academ> Народ, помогите с установкой ВиКи, выдает ошибку, что нельзя записать конфиг файл, хотя я уже на вся папку chmod -c 777 поставил
<TomFarr_> на чем делать анимацию для веб в убунту?
<TomFarr_> academ: тебе надо chmod -R 777
<markmx1> кого?????
<markmx1> что за вика?
<academ> markmx1: MediaWiki
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<san4o> TomFarr_: gimp с анимацией дружит нормально
<TomFarr_> san4o: gif анимация давно не является эталоном интерактивного взаимодейсвия с глазами юзверя... вот смотрю в сторону Sencha Animator на html5 и CSS3 делать щас попробую...
<nikonorr> как ни крути - все работает , и даже комп начал нормально отключаться. чудо чудное
<MagicLover> Скок юнити надо видеопамяти?
<MagicLover> На виртуалке не запускается
<academ> MagicLover: в виртуалке на работает
<academ> нужен 3д
<shenmue> зачем на виртуалке вообще запускать?
<MagicLover> Посмотреть юнити...
<MagicLover> А то стрёмно. :)
<shenmue> ставишь рядом и смотришь
<academ> подскажите как капировать файл в нужную папку (консоль)
<AndreX> man cp
<nikonorr> да когда ж ее уберут эту вашу консоль )) из нормального дистрибутива
<academ> nikonorr: никогда
<SergeyIT> nikonorr, в нейронной машине консоли не будет...
<nikonorr> будем искать
<nikonorr> а чего это врут в системных требованиях к 11.04 : ОЗУ:256Мб!!! какие 256?? 600-800 Мб постоянно
<nikonorr> ааа понял. это если на буквы смотреть в консоли и ничего не трогать, наверно и без памяти можно.
<inkvizitor68sl> academ: а какая связь между ""Dне запускается в виртуалке" и "нужен 3д" ?
<nikonorr> она и в виртуалке работает если правильно приготовить
<nikonorr> http://www.yachaynik.ru/blog/ubuntu-natty-1104
<nikonorr> вот например, я просто на гугле свой человек, меня не забанили
<shenmue> господа
<shenmue> у нас на гугле есть свой человек
<nikonorr> ))
<nikonorr> у меня свой гугл , проприетарный
<nikonorr> видели как там сайт называется? Я - чайник. Вот это про меня .
<inkvizitor68sl> кошмар, яндекс нормально начал искать мануалы для дебиана
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты пока ходил туда - чтото подкрутил в описковом боте?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я недели 4 назад обосрал весь их поиск в этом направлении
<inkvizitor68sl> на одной из лекций, когда нам рассказывали как искать инфу )
<skai> они тя услышали:))
<academ> inkvizitor68sl: читал гдето, что в виртуалке не запускается юнити этот
<nikonorr> виртуальный бубен к ней еще нужен и консоль разумеется
<academ> Во блин, забыл как по ssh капернуть файл на другую машину :-(
<inkvizitor68sl> academ: scp
<academ> inkvizitor68sl: начало помню, а дальше нет
<inkvizitor68sl> academ: scp file user@host:/dir1/dir2/file
<academ> inkvizitor68sl: да уже наутилусом подключился
<shenmue> дуров написал что контакт убог =)
<User922[web]> Здравствуйте! У меня возникла проблема с дисплеем нетбука (тусклость даже на максимальных нстройках). Я решил проблему с помощью этого фикса http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352 это помогло. Перезагрузив нетбук все стало нормально. но при после
<nikonorr> http://ubuntism.ru/  убунту без терминала - вот есть же нормальные линуксоиды
<User922[web]> Помогите пожалуйста!
<inkvizitor68sl> User922[web]: "но при после" - хорошее описание проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе по нему помогут обязательно
<XuMuK> how to fix russian fonts in terminal?
<XuMuK> it's shown everything as "????????????"
<XuMuK> some idea?
<nikonorr> the epic fail
<User922[web]> мне ктонибуть поможет?
<nikonorr> твоя проблема не уместилась , пиши исчо
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: console-cyrillic
<User922[web]> Здравствуйте! У меня возникла проблема с дисплеем нетбука (тусклость даже на максимальных нстройках).
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ага) хорошо хчат врубил, а то как бы я ето прочитал)
<XuMuK> error: target not found: console-cyrillic
<User922[web]> Я решил проблему с помощью этого фикса http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352 это помогло. Перезагрузив нетбук все стало нормально. но при последующих включениях опят таже ерунда с дисплеем(( помогите пожалуйста!
<AndreX> XuMuK: поставь его
<XuMuK> AndreX, каго?
<AndreX> XuMuK: console-cyrillic
<AndreX> если конечно это не при установке ошибка
<XuMuK> AndreX, чо тупишь) говорю же error: target not found: console-cyrillic
<XuMuK> она самая(
<XuMuK> а гном3 ещё няшней юнити)
<azzick> Здравствуйте, не получается стартануть openvpn. В ядре, вроде, все включено, но сам openvpn ведет себя странно и ищет tun-устройство в другом месте http://pastebin.com/jDKB3st8
<azzick> И может ли быть такое из-за того, что в ядре могли включить CONFIG_NET_IPIP вместо CONFIG_TUN ?
<XuMuK> в чом может быть причина, что у меня на раб. столе пусто, а если смотреть листингом или через нау то всё нештяг...
<rapidsp> видимо рабочий стол не отображается на рабочем столе?
<rapidsp> гном3 столе?
<nedrigaylov> Скажите, а как можно несколько файлов из odt конвертировать в docx или doc?
<XuMuK> rapidsp, да, он самый) уже сделал)
<rapidsp> а я забебенил скринлет в виде папки типа как в кедах :)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, и удобно?)
<XuMuK> для начала сё равно надо на раб. стол залезть, чтоб его заюзать, не?
<rapidsp> не... screenlets же
<rapidsp> это виджеты
<XuMuK> rapidsp, так они ж на столе, не?
<rapidsp> ну да
<XuMuK> или у тебя отдельным слоем?
<rapidsp> ну виджеты же они не файлы
<rapidsp> им пофиг какой раб.стол
<rapidsp> ну как в кедах, там же по умолчанию раб.стол тоже не папка
<XuMuK> rapidsp, нее, я по старинке) не нрацо мне виджеты) http://goo.gl/qoR7D
<rapidsp> это бунта или федора какая нибудь?
<XuMuK> rapidsp, арч)
<rapidsp> у меня арч обновил иксы и забыл что под них нет дров для нвидии
<XuMuK> есть)
<XuMuK> xf86-чото-nvidia
<XuMuK> у меня стоят, с новю тоже не хотело как надо работать
<rapidsp> щас вроде появились... лень пока...
<XuMuK> вот чем мне капитально нравицо арч, как и бсд, там тока необходимое запущщено... по сравнению с той же убунтой - процессов чуть ли не на порядок меньше
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/ycY5P
<XuMuK> rapidsp, xf86-xorg-nvidia попробуй
<XuMuK> ща пруф покажу
<XuMuK> через 33 процента)
<rapidsp> )
<XuMuK> rapidsp, а вапще, йогурт настроен?)
<rapidsp> ну это свободный дров?
<rapidsp> йогурт не знаю
<XuMuK> нее, свободные nouveau, а nvidia они по определению проприетарные)
<rapidsp> аа
<XuMuK> rapidsp, yaourt ?
<rapidsp> неа
<XuMuK> не знаешь?)) если сам не настроил - то нет)
<XuMuK> самый наиофигеннейщий пакет манагер))
<XuMuK> чо бы там не говорили любители апт-гет)
<rapidsp> гляну на досуге
<XuMuK> 88%=)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, ты ща в нем?)
<rapidsp> нее
<rapidsp> он у меня отдельно, к тому же дома :)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, echo "[archlinuxfr]">>/etc/pacman.conf&&echo "Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/$arch">>/etc/pacman.conf&&pacman -Syu
<XuMuK> и готово)
<XuMuK> а потом просто yaourt packagename
<XuMuK> rapidsp, http://goo.gl/0sWCl
<XuMuK> rapidsp, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXRDdVPlIYM вот он какой))
<rapidsp> XuMuK: у тебя руки трясуцца )))
<XuMuK> rapidsp, ну я каг бы печаталь и одной рукой держал) то не руки, а весь корпус)
<XuMuK> да и ващще таг оно часто происходит, када снимаешь одно, а смотришь(и делаешь) другое)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, а как знаки вопроса вместо рус. букв убрать, нет идей? console-cyrrilic чо то не находит
<XuMuK> в консоли, смысле
<rapidsp> хз
<XuMuK> rapidsp, вот и я хз(
<nikonorr> прикольно , дропбокс с трансмишн попробовал, удаленно загрузить торенты. Красотища, работает , а я не пользовался тормоз.
<nonick> в настройках мыши что значит "перетаскивание" ?
<XuMuK> значит када ты ей чо то перетаскиваешь
<XuMuK> жаль кэп ето не видит)
<nikonorr> вижу вижу
<nonick> типо иконки по рабочему столу таскать быстрее ?
<nikonorr> легче чтоб таскать тяжелые файлы и папки
<nikonorr> да ты попробуй измени настройки, гном выдержит и не такое
<nonick> что значит попробуй ?
<nonick> что изменяет эта опция вы знаете ?
<nikonorr> я не пробовал, может быть даже понравилось бы, не пробовал
<nonick> понятно, а кто нибудь кроме КЕП вкурсе что изменяет эта опция ? =)
<nikonorr> попробовал , тащит по любому
<Odin_ac> всем привет! в сислог пишутся строчки вида: "May  2 08:14:58 ubuntu-desktop kernel: [230007.809763] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:22:15:16:f2:49:08:00 SRC=0.0.0.0 DST=255.255.255.255 LEN=576 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=68 DPT=67 LEN=556" файлик опухает до безобразия. подскажите, пожалуйста, что с этим можно сдел
<rapidsp> лог iptables включен
<Odin_ac> о! а как лог iptables отключается?
<XuMuK> смотрите какой няшный гимпчег) http://itmages.ru/image/view/182113/ae01d3ba
<nikonorr> симпатишный
<unibot> а андроед-ру где крутится ? на фриноде.нет?
<XuMuK> ад
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> тока там пусто постоянно
<XuMuK> видать то ли есть другой канал, то все всё знают, то ли просто пока мало андроидоу в России)
<rapidsp> все по аглицки видимо умеют :)
<unibot> дык на то и андроид - все пингвинятники с винмобайлами ходят
<XuMuK> ет с чего ет пингвинятниги станут гонять с виндой на телах? о_О
<unibot> программ больше
<XuMuK> ыыыы
<rapidsp> винмобайл щас такая редкость
<XuMuK> исходя их твоих слов они должны тада и на винде сидеть))
<XuMuK> там же программ то больше)
<nikonorr> они и сидят (только тссс)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, у тя тоже андроид? или я ошибайус?)
<rapidsp> тоже
<unibot> многие второй системой винду держат
<XuMuK> rapidsp, а чо не с нами до сих пор тада?)
<rapidsp> ни с кем?
<XuMuK> rapidsp, получил?)
<rapidsp> что получил? :)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, ну, например, со мной и инком)
<XuMuK> rapidsp, invite
<rapidsp> нет вроде
<rapidsp> на линукстолках чтоли?
<XuMuK> ну тада ручками заходи)
<rapidsp> та там же тихо все время
<XuMuK> rapidsp, нее, /join #android-ru
<rapidsp> ы...
<XuMuK> rapidsp, ну ето пока)
<XuMuK> скоро андроид и в России начнет всех и вся рвать)
<nonick> оказалось шкала "перетаскивание" в параметрах мыши рандомно вырубает скролл в гугл хроме, а может и везде ;) а мужики то незнали
<XuMuK> поцаны, на канале андроида опов раздают))*
<XuMuK> гг
<Odin_ac> rapidsp, а есть соображения, как лог iptables отключается?
<rapidsp> Odin_ac: поищи в гугле, я так навскидку не помню
<rapidsp> правила вобщем
<XuMuK> Odin_ac, logging true на false поменяй
<donattt> При 1вом запуске ругнулся, что нет видео дров и предложил загрузиться в гном, после инстала дров и переключения в режим ubuntu эффекта ноль, хотя если в терминале ввести юнити то запускается, но глючит с главным меню.
<Odin_ac> XuMuK, syslog.conf найти не могу, нашел /etc/rsyslog.d/ там что-то непонятное...
<donattt> как-бы не едины получаются.
<XuMuK> Odin_ac, sudo find / -name syslog.conf
<XuMuK> и жди
<hiMik> народ, как вам 11.04 ??
<XuMuK> пойдёт
<donattt> как нормально активировать юнити?
<XuMuK> но я её снес)
<XuMuK> donattt, что значит "активировать"? о_О
<hiMik> значит не пойдет
<XuMuK> попробуй актимеля ей дать
<donattt> XuMuK: хз
<XuMuK> мож активируецо...
<donattt> XuMuK: шобэ работало
<XuMuK> donattt, оно и таг работает
<donattt> XuMuK: мб есть файлик где стоит грузитцо в гном и все тут?..
<donattt> hiMik: ставь. оранжевые полоски айс
<nikonorr> donattt: не мешай кислое с пресным, запускай что-то одно , или юнити или неюнити . у тебя же юбунити получается
<rapidsp> активация юнити по телефону :)
<nikonorr> все, кончился ознакомительный период
<donattt> 8-)
<donattt> nikonorr: olo
<nikonorr> опа, активировал ))
<donattt> <--- могуч активировал в убунту ключ
<XuMuK> how to deactivate Universal Access icon in tray in Gnome3?
<XuMuK> упс... не туда...
<rapidsp> гденить в gconf
<XuMuK> щас типо каг уже dconf))
<rapidsp> я еле нашел как недефолтные окна сделать
<XuMuK> а вот для желающих припилить гном 3 в 11.04|10.10|10.04
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/GNMEk
<donattt> XuMuK: ты ставил гном3 ?
<XuMuK> donattt, да, щас стоит
<donattt> XuMuK: на панели есть фича, когда к примеру мессага приходит иконка дребежжит?
<XuMuK> donattt, ты, имхо, перепутал с юнити
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: а Compiz можно прикрутить?
<XuMuK> donattt, можно доставить док какой нить, если те так ета фича нрацо
<donattt> XuMuK: зачем тогда он
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, уже прикручен)
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: все органично?
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: у тебя 11.04? Или можно на 10.04 накрутить?
<nikonorr> я бы попробовал если б чтото на юнити отлетело . жалко пока ее убирать , гладко уж очень все
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, http://goo.gl/7YM9T  у меня арч
<Offoffoff> фу...
<XuMuK> gnome-shell 3.0.1
<Offoffoff> некошерно же ж
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, сам ты фу)
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, а я не жид_
<donattt> XuMuK: покажи скрин арча
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: при чем тут евреи. Кошерность понятие дихотомическое.
<XuMuK> donattt, http://itmages.ru/image/view/182177/5ec40a63
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, а при чом тут кошерно?))
<donattt> XuMuK: жесть такая
<XuMuK> Offoffoff, вот путать персонал не надо)) кошерное - ето по еврейски правильное)
<XuMuK> donattt, плохая жесть или хорошая?)
<nikonorr> хорошо выглядит , чего уж там
<donattt> XuMuK: тему хоть что ли бы сменил
<XuMuK> да я тока поставил...
<XuMuK> успеецо, ето не самое важное
<donattt> XuMuK: а что самое важное?
<nikonorr> главное чтобы костюмчик сидел
<XuMuK> donattt, да много чего... скорость работы, скорость отклика, удобство и т.д
<XuMuK> но уж никаг не картинки
<nikonorr> а зачем все это нужно , если скоро опять переставлять? уж осень не загорами
<XuMuK> ну я ни пока, ни осенью (пока))* ) ничо уже переставлять не буду)
<XuMuK> для работы - арч, для гамесоу - винда
<XuMuK> а то скорость компиляции падает пропорционально кол-ву запущенных процессов)
<XuMuK> а тут их раз-два=и обчелсо)
<libert> Народ, не могу обновить убунту из за xfce. Как его удалить? Пол дня гуглил, не получились решения описаные там
<libert> Выдает таку ошибку
<libert> Не удалось рассчитать обновление системы  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: Не удается отметить 'xubuntu-desktop' для обновления   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  Если ничего не Ð
<XuMuK> сделайте кто-нить скрин htop в убунте)
<XuMuK> сравним))
<donattt> XuMuK: купи еще одну планку озу. Я помню как олег хныкал над линуксовыми шрифтами, пока не сменил свой элт моник]
<libert> Или как можно обойти эту ошибку?
<libert> Зарание спс :)
<XuMuK> donattt, у меня 4 гига, нах мне ещё то?
<donattt> XuMuK: o_O так что там у тебя было не отзывчиво
<XuMuK> donattt, убунта 11,04
<nikonorr> XuMuK: http://itmages.ru/image/view/182189/f10415e5 htop
<Zabadzzzz> Здравствуйте. Не подскажите как можно в .pdf файле поубирать номера страниц и+1 рисунок (повторяется на каждой странице) и потом
<Zabadzzzz> сохранить в другой пдф
<Zabadzzzz> ааа,скажите кто-то пожааааалуйста
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: найди оригинал файла
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: pdf предназначен для того, чтобы не меняли ничего
<XuMuK> nikonorr, http://itmages.ru/image/view/182201/2bb6c6c5
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: вообще есть плагин для OOo для импорта pdf
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: а еще pdf можно открыть в GIMP
<nikonorr> pdf редакторы в центре приложений, меняют , некоторые работают даже
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: и в scribus
<Zabadzzzz> Offoffoff, да, в гимпе пробовал, но потом сохранить опять же в .пдф - не амогу
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: разумеется. Это же временное решение. Попроси лучше исходники pdf - так будет проще.
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: pdf - это конечная публикация
<nikonorr> XuMuK: веселенько, у меня цвет черный как бы показывает , что не так все хорошо как кажется
<Zabadzzzz> Offoffoff, исходники - исключено. А можно, что бы принтер НЕ печатал в определенных местах?
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: можно. Но это дорого будет стоить.
<Zabadzzzz> ?
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: надо будет драйвер писать. Нанимать программиста
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: или какой-нибудь wrapper
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: проще поставь плагин для OOo
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: или посмотри еще утилитки. Файл зашифрован?
<Zabadzzzz> что за плагин? ПДФ?
<XuMuK> nikonorr, ну можно и так) http://itmages.ru/image/view/182212/e90a1c4f
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: да. для импорта pdf
<XuMuK> я просто часа 2 каг поставил)
<nikonorr> ну это уже мой вариант
<Zabadzzzz> Offoffoff, на их офф. сайте "данная страница отсуствует"
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: хе... ну утилиты тогда крути.
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: попробуй scribus
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: он должен уметь.
<nikonorr> а что ? PDF редактор которых куча в центре приложений не может поменять ?
<Offoffoff> Zabadzzzz: ибо издательская система. Главное, чтобы пароля не было на pdf
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: может. но не так качественно. ^___^
<nikonorr> аа, это другое дело, качество!
<XuMuK> nikonorr, а чо у тя название компа какое странно-некрасивое?)
<XuMuK> nikonorr, hostname something-cute ;)
<nikonorr> да я когда ставил последний раз , совсем на это внимание не обратил, мою материнку показывает ))
<XuMuK> nikonorr, ну так ето поменять - 5 сек
<nikonorr> cute-name надо придумать
<XuMuK> nikonorr, sudo hostname desktop
<XuMuK> as an example...
<XuMuK> у меня вот таг: [root@lap xumuk]#
<XuMuK> или таг [xumuk@lap ~]$
<razor96> а как в пиджине список каналов получить?
<rapidsp> list
<XuMuK> на серваке - таг xumuk@userhive:~$
<[s]pam> скачал убунту 11.04, хочу ставить)
<[s]pam> стоит?
<XuMuK> стоит, ещё каг стоИт))*
<[s]pam> я сеня другу ставил
<[s]pam> шииииикааарно
<[s]pam> я только одного боюсь, у меня из интренета только мегавонь модем(
<[s]pam> через него вообще проблемно качать обновления
<xoveax> При подключении ntfs раздела жутко тормозит система, wrestool наредкость прожорлив, нельзя ли убавить его аппетит?
<Rango> Êòî òóò åñòü?
<Rango> Íàðî-î-îä?!
<ubuntuhelp> Rango! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> xoveax, можно конечно) убей его))*
<Rango> pahan Çäîðîâî.
<vedroid> Товарищи, написал я тех-файл. Каков простой способ проверить, есть ли там не семибитные (не ascii) символы? Прочитал man file, там подходящего не нашел
<Rango> +vedroid ÷å òî òóò ìîë÷àò
<ubuntuhelp> Rango! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<alexandr> ghbdf dctv
<alexandr> прива всем
<XuMuK> ку
<nikonorr> поменял имя ))
<[Green]> Rango: кодировка канала UTF-8
<alexandr> народ подскажите как мне установить 11,04,я её записал на диск,а в итоге при загрузке с диска она не грузиться,то есть клавиатура блокируется при выборе зыка
<Rango> Ñïàñèáî.
<ubuntuhelp> Rango! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xoveax> XuMuK, это конечно вариант... но каждый раз его убивать меня не прельщает, более гуманных вариантов нет?)
<XuMuK> alexandr, что значит блокируецо?
<[Green]> Rango: use UTF-8
<Rango> How to change encoding?
<alexandr> ну не работает клава,чтоб язык выбрать и сидюк молчит,щас у меня 9,10
<[Green]> Rango: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0
<XuMuK> [Green], привед, спс за бороду))*
<XuMuK> гг
<markmx> приветствую, есть ли возможность включать и выключать мониторы через консоль? если да то ткните носом где порыскать плиз
<alexandr> а я хочу сразу 11,04
<[Green]> XuMuK: привет, за какую конкретно?
<Rango> How to change encoding? Perevedite i poimete
<XuMuK> [Green], на форуме)
<[Green]> XuMuK: аа, ясно
<XuMuK> Rango,  which irc client do you use?
<AndreX> Rango: тебеж прям сылку дают на настройки клиентов http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3
<alexandr> никто не поможет мне разобраьтся?
<XuMuK> alexandr, поставь английскую, а потом, када уже поставишь - поменяешь язык да и всё
<alexandr> ХиМик как ты не понимаешь она совсем не устанавливается!
<alexandr> полностью всё гаснет
<XuMuK> alexandr, как я не понимаю?) да элементарно, у меня мана кончилась)
<nikonorr> allexx@sash:~$  ну как имя ? cute?   Sash ! это музыкальный коллектив если че ))
<alexandr> Химик,у меня не идёт далльше загрузка 11,04 всё гаснет,то есть клава не работает и привод тоже
<XuMuK> alexandr, то есть доходит до меню, типо выберите продолжать ознакомление или установить и чтобы ты не нажал - оно виснет? таг чтоли?
<XuMuK> alexandr, а комп мощщный? мож оно просто грузицо?
<alexandr> нет,выбор языка выпадает и всё виснет
<pahan> hi, ставил пакет postgreesql-9.0, что-то пошло не так, и теперь не могу завершить конфигурацию пакета dpkg --configure -a, зависает. что длелать?
<XuMuK> попробуй в Another Boot Options убрать --quiet splash
<XuMuK> pahan, стереть/поставить заново?
<XuMuK> alexandr, значит либо а) диск покоцанный либо б) образ покоцанный
 * XuMuK курит
<alexandr> курите химик наздоровье
<XuMuK> но одним глазом наблюдаю, таг что пишите...
<alexandr> ааа
<pahan> XuMuK, не выходит он сразу перед удалением начинае6т конфигурировать и виснет
<donattt> XuMuK: http://min.us/in6yxw.jpg воэ
<alexandr> попробую ХиМиК скажу те результат
<XuMuK> после ребута тоже самое?
<Rango> Íîðìàëüíàÿ êîäèðîâêà òåïåðü ó ìåíÿ?
<ubuntuhelp> Rango! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> Rango, use web interface
<nikonorr> donattt: занимательный пейзаж
<XuMuK> untill you fix it...
<XuMuK> !web
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='web'
<XuMuK> !webchat
<ubuntuhelp> Web-интерфейс для данного канала расположен по адресу http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Rango> Íîðìàëüíî?
<XuMuK> ну и зря
<ubuntuhelp> Rango! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> Rango, we don't see what you're writing
<donattt> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/04/wyniki-konkursu-najadniejszy-pulpit-iv.html
<BSoD[web]> Is it so difficult to use webchat or what? o_O
<DLobanov> Как переименовать кучу файлов из cp1251 в utf-8?
<Rango> À ñåé÷àñ ïîíèìàåòå ÷òî ÿ ïèøó? And now you know what I write?
<DLobanov> есть идеи?
<ubuntuhelp> Rango! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ecclesiast> Ну так народ кто обновился стоит  или нет?
<DLobanov> У меня сосед обновился пока работает нормально
<DLobanov> Как переименовать кучу файлов из cp1251 в utf-8?
<Rango> Help change the encoding ... Write the instructions ... Please ...
<[Green]> DLobanov: есть много способов, в свое время я делал что то вроде: find /home/user/youdir -type f -name *.txt -exec recode WINDOWS1251..UTF-8 '{}' \;
<DLobanov> Это содержимое файла, а мне надо имена
<AndreX> DLobanov: enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 * мона так
<Rango> I have a Windows 7
<DLobanov> ща попробую
<DLobanov> I glad for you :)
<alexandr> ХиМиК где его найти то Another Boot Options?
<[Green]> так, разговоры только по-русски
<DLobanov> All must can speak in english :)
<AndreX> [Green]: а тебя бот штоле не слушаеться?
<[Green]> DLobanov: не поянтно говорю?
<[Green]> AndreX: слушается
<DLobanov> I ubderstand you
<[Green]> @deop
<DLobanov> sry
<AndreX> ааа
<Rango> U menya ne poluchaetsya pomenyat kodirovku. Help Me :)
<DLobanov> [Green]: I understand you.
<AndreX> бань их
<DLobanov> Rango: русский читать можешь?
<Rango> Da
<alexandr> подскажите мне людииии
<XuMuK> !UTF | Rango
<ubuntuhelp> Rango: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DLobanov> Rango: клиент какой?
<nikonorr> кен ю рид рашн ? ))))
<XuMuK> Rango, use this http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<DLobanov> [Green]: лох
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> во даун
<Rango> Spasibo. Ne bante menya
<[Green]> Rango: транслит запрещен
<alexandr> XuMuK  где найти Another Boot Options в биосе?
<[Green]> мда, вроде не пятница
<XuMuK> Rango, тебя то за что?!) просто зайди через вебморду
<nikonorr> но ит из нот, ю а куте лайк май нью десктоп-нейм
<XuMuK> alexandr, кто говорил про биос? о_О
<alexandr> а где?
<alexandr> у меня клава не работатет где выбор языка
<Rango_> Теперь вы меня понимаете?
<XuMuK> aleksandrit, в меня установки убунты
<vonderer> не понимайт
<XuMuK> Rango_, да
<alexandr> ну хорошо а как с флэшки загрузить убунту?
<XuMuK> alexandr,  в меня установки убунты
<alexandr> Химик у меня клава не работает в меню!
<Rango_> Вопрос. Я установил Ubuntu на флешку, но не могу настроить интернет. Кто-нибудь знает? Версия ubuntu 11.05
<XuMuK> alexandr,  sudo dd if=/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<Rango_> 11.04
<XuMuK> X заменить на флешку
<XuMuK> Rango, как настраиваешь и что значит "не могу"?
<XuMuK> alexandr, жесть... тада хз
<Rango_> Смотрел настройку в интернете, но там только для старых версий, вот потому и не могу
<Rango_> Настройка:
<Rango_> Захожу в настройку подключений
<XuMuK> Rango, а значок вайфая не появляется?
<alexandr>  sudo dd if=/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M а это где прописывать ХиМиК?
<Rango_> потом я не знаю что делать, потому что ничего такого как в инструкциии нет
<XuMuK> alexandr, не дословно это, в терминале
<alexandr> что она даёт ?
<Rango_> Нет, у меня через модем
<XuMuK> alexandr, делает загрузочную флешку из исошнега
<Rango_> Появляется антенна отправляющая сигнал
<XuMuK> alexandr, опа... тада это вапще не ко мне...
<[Green]> Rango_: тут телепатов нет, рассказывай подробнее
<AndreX> Rango_: модем какой?
<alexandr> понял,флэху вставлять сразу ?
<XuMuK> я с модемами не общался лет 5 уже...
<[Green]> 3G ?
<XuMuK> alexandr, нет, блин, потом каг нить
<Rango_> Но потом вылазит сообщение, что интернет не доступен.
<XuMuK> гг
<alexandr> :)
<Rango_> Нет, модем кабельный, Webstream
<[Green]> Rango_: ну так расскажи подробнее про подключение
<Rango_> Сейчас. Немного времени...
<XuMuK> Rango, не торопись
<Rango_> Вот тут дана инструкция. http://startubuntu.ru/?p=20
<[Green]> как подключить интернет? и все сразу, бросив свои дела, стали думать как же бедному его подключить, гадать тип подключения и так далее...
<[Green]> круто)
<Rango_> Но когда я захожу в "ручную настройку", то не знаю, что жать. Там в 11.04 совсем другое окно.
<AndreX> ну ведь в правилах написао что если задают вопрос то все замолкают или начинают дружно помогать)
<Rango_> Тип подключения через DSL модем.
<nikonorr> ну так и выбирай DSL
<Rango_> Вот тут изображен такой же модем как и у меня http://irecommend.ru/content/klassnyi-modem-plyus-foto#
<alexandr> а как сделать апгрейд для фэшки?
<XuMuK> alexandr, что сиё означает и зачем его делать?
<alexandr> загрузочную флешку сделать
<trancecore> Интересно, DSL 200  ещё ктото использует?
<alexandr> ХиМиК не успел записать что ты мне писал напиши
<Rango_> А может не через NetFramework подключаться?
<nikonorr> у меня есть dsl 200 в коробочке))
<XuMuK> alexandr, sudo dd if=/home/alexandr/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb(c,d,etc) bs=1M
<trancecore> 	
<trancecore> nikonorr, поставить не порбовал?)
<XuMuK> alexandr, запасть куда нить что те выдаст sudo blkid&&mount
<nikonorr> хотел ради интереса, и пока чегото руки не доходили
<AndySayre> всем привет подскажите как исправить кодировку , http://ushinskiy.ru/jspui/ - вот сайт, если в поиске вписать ключевое слово, то кодировка искажается помогите разобраться, спасибо.
<nikonorr> на виндосе отлично помню работал, никаких замечаний не было
<XuMuK> alexandr, и скажи где лежит образ
<trancecore> nikonorr, я под suse несмог его приспособить в свое время )
<XuMuK> бедняшки))
<nikonorr> он уже и на новых виндовсах без бубнов не работает, там надо кучу танцев разучиваьт
<trancecore> nikonorr, на счет этого не знаю
<XuMuK> nikonorr, тоже самое с 1W антеной для взлома вайфая... под хрюшу и висту есть дрова, а для 7ки - хрена
<Rango_> Подождите, есть идея.  А как вводить команды вот на это сайте? Как их ввести в коммандную строку? Все сразу?http://startubuntu.ru/?p=20
<nikonorr> спросил Rango как настроить интернет и вызвал приступ ностальгии у всех
<alexandr> ХиМиК смотри
<XuMuK> alexandr, sudo dd if=/home/alexandr/Downloads/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<XuMuK> тока подставь путь к исошнегу
<AndySayre> всем привет подскажите как исправить кодировку , http://ushinskiy.ru/jspui/ - вот сайт, если в поиске вписать ключевое слово, то кодировка искажается помогите разобраться, спасибо.
<Rango_> Спасибо за потраченное время. Сейчас попробую. А как поменять кодировку в mIrc-e?
<nikonorr> а ты уже наверно понял как настроить интернет?
<Rango_> Ну, идея есть, а там по ситуации.
<alexandr> XuMuKа как поставить путь к исошнегу?
<Rango_> Всем спасибо. :) До встречи.
<XuMuK> alexandr, слушай, парень, зачем тебе линукс?))
<XuMuK> если уж ты такие вопросы задаешь... чо будет дальше?!))
<XuMuK> alexandr, где (в какой папке) у тебя лежит образ и его название
 * trancecore завидует терпению XuMuKа
<alexandr> ладно я ступил,сам щас глупый вопрос сказал :)
 * XuMuK опкурилсо, потому его терпение сейчас почти безгранично)
<alexandr> Химик спасибо те ;)
<XuMuK> alexandr, да незачто)
 * alexandr налил ХиМиКу 250 грамм водки 
 * XuMuK не пъёт синьку)
<AndySayre> всем привет подскажите как исправить кодировку , http://ushinskiy.ru/jspui/ - вот сайт, если в поиске вписать ключевое слово, то кодировка искажается помогите разобраться, спасибо.
<XuMuK> AndySayre, ну у меня кагбы всё ок с кодировкой на том сайте, что ты дал сцылку
<XuMuK> AndySayre, и вапще етот вопрос на етом канале сдецл офтоп...
<XuMuK> тебе надо на #httpd
<AndySayre> )
<AndySayre> там амерекосы как я им объясню
<AndySayre> что мне нужно
<XuMuK> по английски)
<XuMuK> они поймут)
<XuMuK> AndySayre, ты про ето? http://itmages.ru/image/view/182310/b748b9fb
<AndySayre> да!
<AndySayre> химик! про это
<XuMuK> AndySayre, твой сайт?
<AndySayre> мой)
<trancecore> это пичально )
<AndySayre> почему?
<XuMuK> там что, яваскрипты или пхп?
<AndySayre> яваскрипты
<XuMuK> alexandr, ну чо, заработало чтоль?
<alexandr> опреанд dd не распознан
<XuMuK> AndySayre, у тя там символы рус. алфавита парсяцо не правильно
<AndySayre> это ведь из за конфигурации апача.
<AndySayre> UTF-8
<XuMuK> alexandr, о_О ... ну ка заскринь
<XuMuK> правильно, если ты в примере ничо не поменял... конечно он операнды не распознает))
<XuMuK> удивительно как он тя вапще не отослал далеко-далеко))
<XuMuK> да вы издеваетесь чтоль?
<XuMuK> !pm | AndySayre
<ubuntuhelp> AndySayre: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<XuMuK> !pm | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<XuMuK> AndySayre, могу попытаться
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/182320/ad65d368  ну просто круть неописуемая
<ferrer3> Так себе.
<nikonorr> особенно папка ПрограммФайлз
<nikonorr> да ты что? так себе не может быть, это же юнити
<XuMuK> ндааа...
<XuMuK> вот вы, блин, даёте (с)
<nikonorr> непередаваемые очучения ))
<ferrer3> Вот интересно, зачем они Юнити ввели? Чтобы начальная буква Убунту соответствовала названию окружения рабочего стола? Они Гном чтоли не могли переименовать?
<nikonorr> я попросил и ввели
<AndySayre> Химик
<AndySayre> давай попробуем разобраться вместе.
<kolyanwap> Всем привет)
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, привед
<XuMuK> alexandr, каг то таг... http://itmages.ru/image/view/182332/c076ad22
<XuMuK> AndySayre, щас друга, верстальщега, нет в сети... я тебе тут особо не помошнег...
<alexandr> XuMuK фа чем весктоп отличается от алтернетатив?
<XuMuK> alexandr, у гугла спроси)
<kolyanwap> Я тут с вопросом по настройке Xorg. Есть ком с интегрированной видехой Intel GMA950 на чипсете Intel 945GM. Стоит убунта 11-я. Судя по наличию Unity видеха работает, но разрешение больше 1024х768 не ставится (моник поддерживает 1280х1024) Хелп =)
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, дрова поставил?
<kolyanwap> Нээ) По моей логике: юнит работает--видеха подключена--дрова есть
<kolyanwap> Значит нужно искать проприетарки под неё?
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, не правильная логика
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, желательно
<XuMuK> если 3д юзаецо - то обязательно
<kolyanwap> Спасибо =) На сайте интела видел. Буду качать
<XuMuK> незачто)
<XuMuK> хоть один вежливый человег попалсо)
<kolyanwap> Просто сам помогаю людям =)
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, неблагодарное занятие, согласись))
<kolyanwap> Бывает приятно, когда действительно помог. А бывают люди, еоторые не умеют (не хотят) ничего делать. Тогда дааа
<XuMuK> alexandr, ну чо там с флешкой то?
<alexandr> щас кота погодь накормлю
<XuMuK> ыыв
<XuMuK> жду))
<trancecore> эм... как в audacious влепить поддержку ср1251 ?
<XuMuK> trancecore, если ты про теги - то никаг
<XuMuK> надо теги переделывать
<trancecore> т.е. названия печен так и не будут отображаться нормально ? О_о
<XuMuK> alexandr, вот что получаецо в результате той комманды... http://itmages.ru/image/view/182345/be5e347e
<trancecore> песен*
 * trancecore в пичали
<XuMuK> alexandr, ты бы, кстати, поставил её делацо, а там и котэ можно покормить...
<nikonorr> я только что делал эту процедуру, так как скачал песни с кракозябрами
<kolyanwap> XuMuK, в списке Линь Федора 7 и Линь Федора 10. Что брать?
<nikonorr> 1. Ставим python-mutagen 2.find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1 в папке с песенками
<UNIm91> привет всем
<vovankrot> q
<kolyanwap> qq
<UNIm91> отгадайте под какой осью сижу.
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, что хочешь поставить, то и бери
<vovankrot> убунта 11.10?
<XuMuK> но 7 ето что то слишком уж старое
<trancecore> св
<UNIm91> vovankrot нет
<XuMuK> UNIm91, ну не томи уж)
<kolyanwap> XuMuK, не, это выбор операционке при скачивании драйвера. Выбрал 10-ю. Посмотрим что будет
<UNIm91> 6,06
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/182352/614a2d24  вот последний вариант извращения , оставлю пока так . буду терпет и ждать новых тем
<XuMuK> kolyanwap, ааа, то конешно)
<vovankrot> батя хренли
<XuMuK> nikonorr, прикольно, чо...
<UNIm91> черт я вспомнил из-за чего влюбился в ubuntu
<trancecore> ПрограммФайлз:-))
<XuMuK> ыыыы
<XuMuK> trancecore, я тока заметил))
<XuMuK> жесть)
<trancecore> Папки "Виндавз" Нехватает =)
<nikonorr> а как еще назвать если оттуда у меня проги запускаются ? классика ))
<alexandr> dd: операнд «стол/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso» не распознан
<alexandr> Попробуйте `dd --help' для получения более подробного описания
<XuMuK> тада уж надо раб стол переименовать в Воркинг тейбл))*
<alexandr> химик вон что я не так делаю
<trancecore> alexandr я думаю ты не экранируеш
<UNIm95> из 6,06 ещё не вырезан LVM
<XuMuK> alexandr, чо нить с путем к папке или назв-ем файла накосяпорил... я ж те показал скрин, если всё правильно ввёл, то должно получиццо каг на нем...
<XuMuK> alexandr, покажи комманду целиком
<UNIm95> пиджин ещё gaim'ом называется
<UNIm95> ядро 2,6,15 )))
<trancecore> XuMuK, ты неустал ещё?)
<vovankrot> странно скачет скорость в transmission , из-за чего могут быть проблемы?
<XuMuK> trancecore, есть чутка)
<UNIm95>  vovankrot в трансмиссии скачет скорость только в отображени
<UNIm95> vovankrot:  и больше может
<bodok> народ а чё заказывать диск на халяву больше нельзя ?
<XuMuK> неа
<XuMuK> халява кончилас
<bodok> высад
<bodok> а чё как 11.04
<bodok> ?
<vovankrot> сыровата
<XuMuK> есть + и -
<bodok> в чём минусы
<UNIm95> я даже знаю из-за коко
<vovankrot> =В unity наше все)
<StealthVipera> а можно ли в 11.04 добавить погоду на панель сверху?
<XuMuK> StealthVipera, неа
<StealthVipera> а какой то способ что б погода била видна?
<StealthVipera> на роб областе к примеру
<AndreX> StealthVipera: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<StealthVipera> <AndreX> спс
<nikonorr> вот задолбало, когда в поиск вбиваю ccsm при русской раскладке ссы получается то и дело. это все юнити
<nikonorr> и ведь до третьей буквы не поймешь на каком языке пишется
<XuMuK> nikonorr, я тоже поржал по етому поводу))
<rapidsp> а как в кедах сделать чтоб при клике на ссылку браузер получал фокус?
<nikonorr> 38 мегабайт обновлений пришло
<nikonorr> 4 важных даже
<rapidsp> идро обновляется
<XuMuK> rapidsp, вот в чом я полный ноль, таг ето в кедах)
<nikonorr> Core Perl modules
<nikonorr>  а это еще что такое ? Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report language
<nikonorr> 2 пачки обновлений за один день, посмотрим вернусь ли я после перезагрузки
<XuMuK> ну и чо ето?
<nikonorr> http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Debian/i386/perl/perl_5.8.4-8_i386.deb.3238002.html вот что такое ларри воллс
<trancecore> XuMuK, че там у парня с флэшкой то ?)
<XuMuK> nikonorr, perl знаю, а про Ларри первый раз слышу)
<XuMuK> trancecore, в туалет сбежал)
<nikonorr> вот такое обновление пришло, поставил , пробую перегрузиться ))
<trancecore> бедняжка =)
<nikonorr> да ничего не произошло, только прогноз погоды на завтра теперь дождь показывает )
<alexandr> химик попёрло
<alexandr> пока не сходил в туалет не получалось ХиМиК
<alexandr> странно что то
<nikonorr> чтото изменилось все таки. После игрушки во весь экран разрешение экрана осталось низким , руками пришлось возвращать
<nikonorr> ох уж эти обновления
<XuMuK> alexandr, туалет не причом))
<XuMuK> ты просто не то в if писал
<XuMuK> alexandr, оно как закончит, выдаст, что всё ок
<alexandr> терминал показывает то что всё
<alexandr> я её заново форматнул,и заново сделал команду
<XuMuK> зачем?
<alexandr> да там музыки и клипов полно было
<XuMuK> alexandr, как закончит - sudo umount /dev/sdb&&sudo reboot
<alexandr> ладно
<alexandr> процесс идёт экран иногда чёрно-белый стаёт
<alexandr> 693+1 записей считано
<alexandr> 693+1 записей написано
<UNIm95> народ я фигею
<UNIm95> 7,04  выдает в glxgears больше fps чем установленная 10,04
<alexandr> ХиМиК umount не примонтирован
<XuMuK> alexandr, ну чо, пробуй)) офигеть, пол дня флешку делал))...
<UNIm95> причем в 4 раза
<XuMuK> alexandr, значит уже отмонтировало автоматом
<alexandr> не полдня а с 18-30
<XuMuK> alexandr, давай в ребут беги
<alexandr> туплю
<XuMuK> alexandr, один хрен ето оооооочень долго
<alexandr> а что она пуста то флешка?
<XuMuK> она не пустая
<XuMuK> вытащи и воткни
<alexandr> ну и день сегодня пить надо меньше
<XuMuK> да уж
<alexandr> пьянке БОЙ!!
<XuMuK> давай ребуться уже
<alexandr> буду обновляться
<alexandr> кликнул выполнить обновление комп запросил пароль,всё ввёл а в ответ тишина
<alexandr> ХиМиК я всё праавильно сотворил?
<XuMuK> а) ты про чо? б) я откуда знаю?)
<XuMuK> если про флешку, то да, с 10го раза правильно))*
<XuMuK> и вапще, люди, читайте маны, их спецом для вас пишут
<XuMuK> и гугл - ваш лучший друг и учитель!1!адин
<alexandr> я про обновление,он меня спросил начать обновление,я кликнул начать обновление,потом комп меня запросил пароль,я ввёл прароль,и он погас и всё щас всё молчит процесса не видно
<XuMuK> alexandr, без понятия
<AndreX> alexandr: а может он у тебя так в фоне обновляет
<XuMuK> alexandr, sudo do-release-upgrade не прощще?
<XuMuK> и вапще, установка с нуля - намного прикольнее)
<XuMuK> тока с твоими навыками надо сначала хафтушки до дыр зачитать))*
<XuMuK> про бекапы и всё такое)
<AndreX> )
<XuMuK> AndreX, слушай, у тя бумажки нет? осталось на косяг, а бумага кончилос :(
<AndreX> XuMuK: не а
<XuMuK> фиговенько
<nikonorr> распечатай чегонибудь - вот тебе и бумага
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<XuMuK> nikonorr, плотность не та) я про рисовую бумагу)
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, и тебе не хворать)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Не могу установить ubuntu 11.04 Посте установки и перезагрузки на чемном фоне пишет Бузибокс его версия и какая-то встроеная консоль и все.
<AndreX> мда понятно обьяснил
<nikonorr> авитаминоз чтоли, ни у кого не встает убунта
<alexandr> а всё из-за того просто у меня не устанавливалась 11.04 с диска и клава блокировалась
<XuMuK> ну всех то под один гребень тож не надо))*...
<Fredy_BackSlash> предідущая версия недавно устанавливал установилась нормально. а єту уже и кубунту попробовал черній єкран и приглашение от бузибокса
<alexandr> Fredy_BackSlash что за бузибокс?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Busybox v1.17.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.17-10ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Enter 'help' for list of built-in commands/
<Fredy_BackSlash> (initramfs)
<Fredy_BackSlash> и все
<nikonorr> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox вот что нам говорит гугл
<Fredy_BackSlash> да бузи бокса вооще по идее быть не должно никакого это-же убунта там полноценное ядро, где оно?
<Fredy_BackSlash> рудз
<nikonorr> диски перепутал
<nikonorr> чего только не бывает с этими убунтами. бузибокс видимо тоже бывает
<Fredy_BackSlash> Диск один при установке весь под убунту
<Fredy_BackSlash> я его щас удалю и поставлю другой дистрибутив. только решить какой
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, арч ставь))*
<XuMuK> гг
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: мне не для себя мне для "конечного пользователя"
<ezh> ну тогда линух минт 10
<User824[web]> i want to find analog of sopcast, help
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, ну тада, имхо, убунта лтс, федя, либо винд))* причом ей "работнечги" будут рады больше чем всему остальному вместе взятому))*
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: Винда уже есть, а вот убунта не стала. Сейчас вот попробую что такое Ylmf OS Типа убунта подогнаная гуем под ХР винду.
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Ку, ты бетку федину посмотрел?
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Как это не встала, ты как ставил ее?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: после установки и перезагрузки пишет черный екран и надмись бузибокс с номером версии и (initramfs)
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: А какой проц у тебя и какую версию убунту ты ставил?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: 11,04 с сайта
<XuMuK> Nor8, ку)
<XuMuK> Nor8, да, посмотрел и снёс тут же)
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Разрядност оси какая и поддерживает ли проц её?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Что, совсем сырая?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: 32 бита Интер хеон 2,4
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: 10,04 ставилась нормально неделю назад на эту-же систему
<Nor8>  Fredy_BackSlash: Ну а чем 10.04 не устраивает?
<XuMuK> Nor8, версиями пакетоу?))*
<Nor8>  Fredy_BackSlash: Хотя с твоим железом и последняя версия норм должна работать
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: так релиз таки
<Nor8>  Fredy_BackSlash: Или переставь ли попробуй отгуглить проблему, может там фикс смешной
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: у гугле нашель только несколько таких-же вопросов бет ответа
<Velessky> Едрить меня об карусельку....Какой же qutim убогий и глупый...
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Из под винды ставил?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: нет загружался с диска
<Fredy_BackSlash> CD
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Рестарт не помог?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: ни капли
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Пару раз было что то похожее, рестарт помогал
<XuMuK> а в чом трабла? а то я с телефона, отскролить назад не могу...
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: после установки и перезагрузки пишет черный екран и надмись бузибокс с номером версии и (initramfs)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не запускается 11.04 после установки ))
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, а вручную пробовал из груба запустить?
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: я не видел менб груба, как его вызвать?
<XuMuK> попробуй, чтоб было ясно, установка фейл или ....
<Nor8> Шифтом
<XuMuK> с зажатым шифтом
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Установка то без сбоев прошла?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: да
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так как там федора, сырая совсем?
<Fredy_BackSlash> ладно позже попробую скачалcя образ Китайского дистра буду пробовать его
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Не советую )))
<Fredy_BackSlash> Nor8: пробовали уже?
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Хакеры собирали, могли такого к ядру прикрутить
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Будешь потом частью бот системы )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, грю же, не совсем)
<Nor8> XuMuK: А что заставило удалить?
<XuMuK> Nor8, я её снес, потому что хотел гном3 заценить))
<XuMuK> и мне пока ооочень нравицо)
<Nor8> Fredy_BackSlash: Поставь Убунту 10.10, там все работает
<XuMuK> даже няшней юнити))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Заскринь, посмотрим )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, http://itmages.ru/image/view/182440/7cc170a9
<Dimka> подскажите что это с виндой?: меню выбора типа загрузки вылазит, но в безопасном и обычном режимах чёрный экран и всё
<Nor8> Dimka: Это канал Убунту линукс
<Nor8> XuMuK: В классик режим не переключал?
<XuMuK> винда каг бы офтоп)
<unibot>  c dbyljq r cj;fktyb. ybxtuj yt ckexbkjcm
<XuMuK> Nor8, нее, зачем))
<unibot> с виндой к сожалению ничего нового не случилось
<CleanLight> привет ребят :)
<XuMuK> ку
<Dimka> просто интересно, можт кто сталкивался с такой проблемой..
<Dimka> и поделится опытом
<CleanLight> помогите подключить нокию н73 к нати :)
<unibot> вариантов тыщщи
<AndreX> Dimka: #windows-ru или ##windows-ru тебе туда
<XuMuK> Dimka, sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grerp -i windows&&sudo blkid в студию
<unibot> если в безопасном не грузится - убивай ее нахрен
<XuMuK> Dimka, sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -i windows&&sudo blkid в студию
<Nor8> Dimka: Давным давно, в далекой..., точнее, когда еще у меня винда стояла, тоже был подобный случай, черный экран. Оказалось, электричество в районе отключили.
<XuMuK> ыы
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> скажите, господа убунтуюзеры. А не сталкивались ли вы с проблемой, когда микрофон при включении системы не захватывает звук?
<vonderer> каждый раз приходится идти в настройки звука и выбирать сначала другой вход, а потом выставлять обратно нужный
<vonderer> и только тогда он снова работает
<Dimka> grub грузит виндовский "grub"//
<Dimka> он не виноват..
<XuMuK> vonderer, сталкивалис
<vonderer> это как-то чинится, XuMuK?
<XuMuK> чо ещё за виндовский груб такой?
<XuMuK> vonderer, да, обычно такая шляпа, када в системе два микрофона|стерео микрофон... выбери другой и всё, по идее...
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя, кстати, в стим играх микрофон работает?)))
<XuMuK> Nor8, да
<vonderer> ммм. то есть мне нужно просто в настройках звука вырубить микрофон от вебки?
<Dimka> а как он у них называется
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да, а что сделал?
<Dimka> ?
<AndreX> ntldr вроде так
<XuMuK> Nor8, да ничо, он сам по себе работал)
<Nor8> XuMuK: У меня не работает, точнее перестал. Писали, что стим перешли на кодек от скайпа, так я подумал, что он потому и не пашет. Ну раз ты говоришь, что работает...
<unibot> как на этой гребаной Ubuntu One зарегаться? кучу паролей перебрал - не нравится ему...6(
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну да... ночью тока играл
<Nor8> XuMuK: В варфаре?
<XuMuK> unibot, нажми забыл пасс, они тебе предложат его сбросить ссылью на почту
<XuMuK> Nor8, lf
<XuMuK> да
<Nor8> XuMuK: А версия винды какая у тебя в вайне выставлено и качество эмуляции в настройках звука?
<XuMuK> Nor8, 7ка... тока я играл из под винды... помнишь, я те грил, что с мышой траблы из под вайна...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Мда... Как сложен мир ))) Яж тебя про вайн и линукс спрашиваю ))) В винде то понятно, что работает
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну как бы у меня и в вайне тока одно проблема была... мышка, мать иё...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Там режим переключать нужно в настройках вайна, но все-равно мышь медленнее под линуксом в варфаре отрабатывает.
<XuMuK> Nor8, вот вот... а там, сам знаешь, задержка хотя бы в треть секунды - ето уже смерть))*
<Nor8> XuMuK: Факт, загнали они темп в игре, носятся как угорелые все
<rexonafix> 1
<Nor8> И не говори, 1 и сказать больше нечего
<XuMuK> +1 ?))*
<Nor8> Пробабли )))
<Atybrc> re
<XuMuK> Nor8, йогурт - ну просто няшечга))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/182449/762705c2
<Nor8> XuMuK: Еще бы знать, что это такое )))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, с добрым утром))*
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так этож для Арча
<inkvizitor68sl> утра)
<XuMuK> Nor8, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt_(Русский)
<XuMuK> он самый))*
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну и зачем он нужен в Убунте?
<lockal> Народ! Зацените https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/unityfox/
<lockal> Написал буквально за 2 часа... Но оно прекрасно!
<Lemures> :-( поломал иксы и не могу восстановить
<shenmue> ща
<Nor8> lockal: Норм, сегодня на хабре писали про такой для хрома
<Lemures> поможете пнуть меня в правильном направлении исправления проблемы, а то систему не хочется переустанавливать?
<Nor8> Lemures: В сэйф моде загрузись и удали все то, что ты поставил/наделал с иксами
<vonderer> а вот гном3 - не няшечка
<lockal> Nor8, поэтому и создал
<akaBg4> dctv ghbdtn
<akaBg4> всем привет
<akaBg4> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/yandex/118604/#comments
<akaBg4> яндекс выложил обучающее видео по линуксу
<vonderer> а я думал это лекции об устройстве операционных систем *nix
<vonderer> а не обучающее видео.
<vonderer> что-то я в этой жизни, очевидно, не понимаю :(
<unibot> наконец то картинке в браузере стали нормально отображаться!
<Lemures> недавно обновился xserver(common, xorg-core, xorg-deb), после этого выключил комп, включил, а у меня ни компиз не работает, ни кайро-док (OpenGL). подумал, что поставив старые версии обновлённых пакетов исправит ситуацию. вышел в терминал, удалил xserver(common, xorg-core, xorg-deb), Ð
<vonderer> ???????????????????
<AndreX> !255 | Lemures
<ubuntuhelp> Lemures: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> а что не кривое?
<vonderer> странно
<vonderer> не помогл отключение веб-камеры
<AndreX> shenmue: нормальны те которые разбивают сообщения на части а не обкусывают
<vonderer> звук после загрузки системы сливается из стандартного вывода
<vonderer> хотя в настройках выставлен микрофон и нужное гнездо
<XuMuK> vonderer, кто сказал?
<XuMuK> что гном3 не няшечга? о_О
<vonderer> я
<XuMuK> ещё какая няшечга
<vonderer> он чудовищен и требует видеоускорения.
<XuMuK> и?
<vonderer> что и? там без видеоускорения даже внешний вид настроить невозможно
<vonderer> но я не флеймить сюда пришёл, лол
<XuMuK> а компиз типо не требует?
<vonderer> компиз не является основной рабочей средой
<XuMuK> а гном2 без компиза чо тада, если 3й не няшный?))
<vonderer> а в третьем гноме система, не требующая видеоускорения обозначена как fallback
<XuMuK> вапще тада УГ получаецо...
<vonderer> то есть резервная вообще.
<vonderer> гном2 - тоже ненастраиваемая дрянь.
<vonderer> я и не говорил, что он няшный :)
<vonderer> энивей. Что с микрофоном делать?
<unibot> а где нибудь можно взглянуть хотя бы на бету третьих гномов?
<vonderer> почему-то пульс сливает звук из вывода на ввод
<vonderer> вместо того чтобы с микрофона брать.
<markmx> приветствую, завтра планирую вот что намудрить, есть убунта на внешнем винте, с него гружусь и в нем живу, но планирую этот винт подсоединить к нетбучику и поставить убунту из убунты,
<markmx>  ка кэто реализовать? ну я планировал прсото копипастнусть папки... но вот что касательно загрузки так и не понил что сделать чтобы грузило
<vonderer> и xbindkeys отваливается :(
<vonderer> поставь сразу на нербук
<vonderer> нетбук
<vonderer> тупым копированием не получится всё равно ;)
<Lemures> это пиджин такой(( извините, не знал.
<Lemures> недавно обновился xserver(common, xorg-core, xorg-deb), после этого выключил комп, включил, а у меня ни компиз не работает, ни кайро-док (OpenGL).
<markmx> каким местом ставить?
<Lemures> подумал, что поставив старые версии обновлённых пакетов исправит ситуацию. вышел в терминал, удалил xserver(common, xorg-core, xorg-deb), а вот с установками уже возникли проблемы.
<vonderer> видимо, что-то с драйверами
<Lemures> попробовал ещё попутно переустановить дрова. система 10.04, дрова нвидия, последние с сайта. сейчас загрузчик ругается вот так:Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0 и в таком духе. что сделать? как корректно переустановить икс-сервер и драйвера?
<vonderer> как каким?
<markmx> я ж и хочу поставить но хрен как поставить
<vonderer> с флешки, например.
<vonderer> или с внешнего харда
<markmx> представим ситуцию када нет флешек =)
<vonderer> берёшь unetbootin или виндовую приблуду
<markmx> вот =)
<markmx> внешний хард есть с уже поставленной убунтой
<vonderer> ставишь туда live-образ
<markmx> портить винт низя =) там рабочая система
<vonderer> грузишься с него и ставишь как обычно
<vonderer> тогда ставь на внешний и с внешнего пользуйся, лол
<lockal> у кого-нибудь есть 64-битная убунта? Можете помочь https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/unityfox/ потестить?
<markmx> да емае... =) в общем как бы поставить то?
<vonderer> энивей. нет идей, что с микрофоном делать?
<vonderer> markmx, из убунты или из винды?
<markmx> из убунты... я подключу внешний винт рабочий к ноуту, загруусь с него, разобью винты и ... дальше надо чтобы убунта с внешнего скопипастилась на внутренний и бутилась нормально
<markmx> в случае неудачи... надо будет вернуть винду =) ) ) ) но это уже другой вопрос =)
<nikonorr> lockal: только что тестил, при нажатии на иконку выползает окошко с восклицательным знаком и надписью test  Жмякаю ок и запускается фф . вот както так
<markmx> блин нету сидюков... это плохо... нетбучик асус 3еп
<markmx> ееепц в общем
<unibot> где мохнатый бублик для бубунты можно скачать?
<lockal> nikonorr, уже исправил. Обнови с той же страницы
<nikonorr> окей
<vonderer> поставь unetbootin, markmx
<markmx> куда поставить?
<nikonorr> We're sorry, but we can't find what you're looking for.
<vonderer> после чего с помощью unetbootin сделай загрузочный внешний хард
<lockal> nikonorr, поставь что-нибудь большое на загрузку, типа http://llvm.org/releases/2.9/llvm-test-2.9.tgz . В панели должен появиться прогресс-бар
<vonderer> в имеющуюся убунту
<markmx> епарасете он итак загрузочный, на нем установлена рабочая убунта
<Lemures> откуси от внешнего жёсткого немного и поставь туда лайв-сд?
<vonderer> +1, в общем-то
<vonderer> прикольно
<alexandr> Химик как сделать чтоб он диск не запрашивал,ну то есть флэшку,обновляюсь на 10.04,он пишет вставьте диск с убунту 11.04
<vonderer> у меня играет музыка, а индикатор микрофона в такт ей пляшет
<nikonorr> lockal: пока с той строницы у меня ничего не качается. We're sorry, but we can't find what you're looking for.
<unibot> где мохнатый бублик для бубунты можно скачать?
<markmx> так... все я решил =) поскоку на нетбуке работать не мне, а девочке блондинке... будем ставить ей опенсорснутую икспи =)
<markmx> юнибот - капчу введи
<XuMuK> vonderer, unetbootin - шняга полная
<XuMuK> отсебятины вечно понипихивает
<XuMuK> Ъ way - dd
<unibot> десятки раз пользовался unetbootin - всегда выручает
<vonderer> ммм
<lockal> nikonorr, попробуй https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/file/119541/unityfox-0.1.2-fx-linux.xpi?src=devhub
<vonderer> какой отсебятины? лоадер что ли?
<vonderer> grub как grub
<vonderer> ну не сиреневый, как у убунты
<vonderer> разницы-то.
<unibot> любую линукс-систему можно ставитьс флешки на ура
<Lemures> расскажите мне, как переставить икс-сервер и драйвер, и в какой последовательности?
<lockal> MDN иногда лагает. У меня всё работает, что странно
<vonderer> хотя, конечно, да. если хочется попялиться на лоадер - самый торт
<vonderer> dd, Ъ-вей
<vonderer> а, кстати, dd же вроде фс гробит напрочь, не?
<alexandr> что за день то такой???
<lockal> до лоадера придумали download statusbar. До юнити пялился на него)
<vonderer> ну то есть не гробит, а замещает
<XuMuK> vonderer, пруф?
<vonderer> была флешка на 8 гигов, а стала на 700 с убунтой
<XuMuK> оно просто копирует устройство
<vonderer> и оставшееся неразмечено, не?
<nikonorr> lockal: все работает , сейчас скрин кину ))
<lockal> nikonorr, я верю-верю))) убунта 64-бит?
<vonderer> unetbootin доставляет тем, что можно ставить на флешку, уже забитую всякой фигнёй, не опасаясь, что что-нибудь затёрто будет
<vonderer> а так в остальном - те же яйца: главное результат
<nikonorr> да, 64
<alexandr> :(
<vonderer> ни у кого больше после загрузки пульс не слушает вывод вместо микрофона при том, что разъём нужный выбран?
<lockal> теперь осталось дождаться, пока проверяющие дойдут...
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/182484/165c3862  мои доказательства работы юнитифокс дополнения )))
<CleanLight> народ, как можно конвертировать из мп3 в асс?
<CleanLight> ффмпэж чего то не хочет, может не те команды ввожу
<xTuMoHx> Ðåáÿò ïðèâåò, õî÷ó ñêà÷àòü Ubuntu íó òîëüêî îäà øòó÷êà ìåøàåò: â ÷åì ðàçíèöà alternate è desktop?
<lockal> красава)) надо статью на хабр запилить
<vonderer> CleanLight, возьми NeroAacEnc
<vonderer> и пиши скриптики :)
<vonderer> и конвертируй :)
<vonderer> тебе для чего aac?
<CleanLight> это жесткач, неужели нет проще способа?
<CleanLight> для ноклы
<CleanLight> на звонок поставить
<vonderer> чтобы при хорошем звуке меньше места занимало?
<lockal> кстати, принимаются предложения по интеграции всего-всего в unity. На очереди пока Qt Creator с его процессом компиляции
<CleanLight> vonderer, поможешь?
<vonderer> HE-AAC вроде не поддерживается ффмпегом :)
<xTuMoHx> Ðåáÿò ïðèâåò, õî÷ó ñêà÷àòü Ubuntu íó òîëüêî îäà øòó÷êà ìåøàåò: â ÷åì ðàçíèöà alternate è desktop?
<nikonorr> для пиджина не помешало бы
<CleanLight> это прискорбно
<XuMuK> vonderer, если хочешь чтоб не тёрло, fdisk ом ставишь бут флаг и архиватором распаковываешь исошнег и всё... никакой унетбутин нах не нужен))
<lockal> xTuMoHx, use UTF-8
<vonderer> CleanLight, там всё просто. Ставишь NeroAacEnc, декодируешь mp3 в вавку
<CleanLight> я скачал то, что ты говоришь, но запустить не смог
<vonderer> и по вавке энкодером проходишься
<vonderer> ну так инструкции почитай :)
<xTuMoHx> êàðî÷å êàêóþ ìíå êà÷àòü ÷òîá ðàáîòàëà ñ âèíäîé
<CleanLight> всё на англицком
<ubuntuhelp> xTuMoHx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vonderer> да
<CleanLight> неужели нет способа проще?
<CleanLight> капец
<XuMuK> xTuMoHx, desktop более полный, альтернейт половину тянет с инета
<vonderer> ну... гугл-транслейты всякие
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> О_О
<vonderer> серьёзно?
<lockal> nikonorr, уже есть http://www.bubuntu.spb.ru/pidgin-on-unity-launcher/
<vonderer> там же вроде как отличие только в том, что десктоп копирует из лайв-образа всё, а альтернейт - из пакетов ставит
<vonderer> по крайней мере, так было пару лет назад :)
<Lemures> опа, gdm не стартует и ничего не пишет(
<XuMuK> vonderer, зацени сколько весит один и другой....
<vonderer> логично.
<nikonorr> lockal:  спс , не видел
<vonderer> пакеты меньше занимают, чем живая фс
<vonderer> ей же на лету надо распаковываться :)
 * trancecore откопал lynx и собрался там жить
<vonderer> trancecore мужик.
<vonderer> XuMuK, зачем мне ставить какие-то флаги и распаковывать, если за меня всё это сделает unetbootin автоматически?
<vonderer> убунту-вей же!
<vonderer> выбрал образ, ткнул ок, профит!
<Lemures> видимо мне придётся искать альтернативы не только для браузера, но и для всего остального в консоли.
<vonderer> weechat - irc, mcabber - xmpp
<vonderer> mplayer умеет в фреймбуффер видео выводить
<vonderer> сказка :)
<Lemures> ога, фантастика)
<Lex_S> да чего он торка не умеет
<Lemures> икс-сервер не может найти мою видюху, точнее вторую её часть(9800gx2):(
<unibot> как поверх гномов кде накатить?
<vonderer> никак
<vonderer> только вместо. :)
<vonderer> ну или в двух разных x-сессиях гонять
<Lemures> почему вместо? рядышком же вроде можно?
<vonderer> можно.
<vonderer> но не поверх же :)
<Lemures> ну да)
<unibot> имеется ввиду рядышком, в разных сеансах использовать
<XuMuK> vonderer, поверь, я быстрее сделаю флешку, чем ты дойдешь до момента, где надо указать где лежит и какой образ...
<vonderer> идёшь в менеджер приложений и ставишь
<XuMuK> два действия всего
<vonderer> верю. мне лень играть в перегонки
<XuMuK> StartUp Disk Creator прикольная штука, но она, падла, тока убунту видит
<XuMuK> ничо другое ставить не хочет... редко бывает, чтоб прокатило
<alexandr> народ как сделать следущее,вот стояла 10.10 у соседа он её обновил до 11.04,до этого он просил диск,а как сделать чтоб не просил сиди ром?,какую команду ввести надо?
<vonderer> openbox настолько же гибок и удобен, насколько чудовищен его конфиг ._.
<Lemures> что ещё можно сделать с системой, чтобы она вообще не работала?
<Lex_S> О_о
<trancecore> XuMuK, твой брателло вернулся )
<Lemures> ок. как удалить установленный вручную драйвер нвидии?
<alexandr> скажите как сделать чтоб диск не просил
<alexandr> какую команду ему дать
<trancecore> alexandr, мне непонятен твой вопрос
<AndreX> Lemures: sudo nvidia-uninstal или както так
<CleanLight> народ, помогите конвертировать с мп3 в аас
<alexandr> trancecore стоит у соседа убунту 10.10 она просит при каждом включении диск с 10.10,как сделать чтоб не просила диск она
<unibot> ага как то странно слышать чтоб убунта диск просила
<AndreX> !pm > Lemures
<ubuntuhelp> Lemures, please see my private message
<Lex_S> жесть
<trancecore> alexandr, это пичально, я так над системой ещё не издевался )
<alexandr> ну это у меня так сосед :)
<alexandr> он и формотнул диск и всё,полностью обновился на 11,04
<Atybrc> alexandr, мастера йоду напоминаете мне вы
<vonderer> как же быть со звуком? :(
<alexandr> эа щас говорит бабах снова попросила диск и снова 10,10,вместо 11,04
<AndreX> alexandr: ну попробуй убери диск из списков источников приложений (хотя наврядле конечно она вабще при загрузке ни про какой диск заекаться нидолжна)
<Lemures> AndreX, извините, я не специально. только вот нигде не написано, как отправить сообщение лично, а не в приват(
<alexandr> просит ситем диск говорит и нажмите ентер,как уту бяку убрать?
<XuMuK> trancecore, неа, тока что по скайпу с ним трындел))
<XuMuK> он всё там же)
<vonderer> alexandr, точный текст ошибки
<vonderer> и когда она вылезает
<vonderer> ?
<AndreX> Lemures: пару букв от ника и табом выбирай ник
<unibot> :-O
<alexandr> при загрузке убунту вылезает
<trancecore> XuMuK, ну желаю тебе нервов ещё столько же )
<Lemures> AndreX: спасибо, очень помогли)
<XuMuK> trancecore, ну спасиба)) ааа... ты про alexandr чтоль?))
<trancecore> XuMuK ну вроде про него
<XuMuK> я то правда про брата подумал)
<alexandr> мне что тут спросить нельзя чтоль???
<pa4In> кто сказал?
<trancecore> XuMuK, флешку то сделали?
<vonderer> alexandr, тебя никто тут не понимает
<vonderer> объясни толком, как выглядит текст ошибки
<Lemures> +1
<vonderer> и когда она возникает
<XuMuK> trancecore, да, вроде)
<alexandr> у меня с диска 11,04 идёт щас,обновление взял,диск попросил комп,вот щас с диска обновляюсь,а про соседа говорю то что систем диск просит
<vonderer> текст ошибки
<XuMuK> я, лично, опять нихера не понял....
 * trancecore сломал моцк
<vonderer> или она прям голосом говорит "диск дай"?
<alexandr> соседа щас пытаю плоскогубцами
<pa4In> как я понял, что у него обновляется, а у соседа нет
<vonderer> если голосом - то это не сюда, а к психиатру :)
<alexandr> у соседа просит систем какой то диск
<trancecore> alexandr, вы там обновлялись или чего ? после чего такая проблема у него возникла
<alexandr> я обновляюсь с диска
<vonderer> вот КАК просит и нужно для выяснения причин проблем
<vonderer> как правило текста ошибки достаточно, чтобы нагуглить нужный ответ
<vonderer> или дойти до него своим мозгом
<alexandr> а соседа посками пытаю,чтоб вспомнил точный текст ошибки
<vonderer> он знает английский?
<trancecore> alexandr, если у него все было нормально, тогда с чего "такое" стало появляться аррррр
<Lex_S> а что, сложно попросить соседа запустить комп и увидеть этот текст?)
<Lex_S> никто не ставил новые дрова catalyst?
<alexandr> просит говорит так boot system and enter
<XuMuK> неа, нвидиа рулед)
<trancecore> Lex_S, от какой даты?
<Lex_S> не, ну я понимаю, но в ноуте менять видюхи не так легко)
<Lex_S> та последние 11.4
<alexandr> он месяц уже мается
<XuMuK> может всё таки insert bootable disk and press enter?
<Lex_S> а то на арчике совсем поломались
<XuMuK> или каг то таг...
<Lex_S> ну тогда уже граб чинить
<Lex_S> или смотреть что таму него
<Lex_S> может он винты местами поменял
<AndreX> ага или дискету вытащить с флопика
<Lex_S> ))))))
<Nor8> XuMuK: факт, нвидиа рулит )))
<Lemures> Nor8: не всегда :(
<trancecore> хватит про нвидию, я завидую (
<AndreX> гг
<Nor8>  Lemures: Всегда, с ней проблем нет а любой ОС
<Nor8> И жрайвер легче подобрать
<Nor8> драйвер*
<XuMuK> Nor8, с интелами, грят, ещё меньше))
<Lemures> Nor8: с ней в 100500 раз меньше проблем, чем со всем остальным, но они тоже есть(
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну так интель видео не конкурент
<Lex_S> вот тут не надо, в censored нету проблем с дровами на ати
<Lemures> Lex_S: есть)
<Lex_S> значит мне жутко везёт
<Nor8> Lex_S: В винде, может у же и нет, а под линуксом до сих пор.
<Lemures> везение никто не отменял
<Lex_S> хз...стояли какието 10-е каталисты
<Lemures> мне вот не везёт(
<Lex_S> я давно туда не заходил
<Nor8> Да и в винде, как помнится, производительность у ати была гораздо меньше
<Lex_S> сёдня зашёл, обновился, и поломал дрова
<Lemures> у меня обычно такое в убунте
<Lex_S> aticonfig --initial
<Lex_S>  Found fglrx primary device section
<Lex_S>  Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<Lex_S> вот такое)
<Lex_S> после чего естессно иксы не стартуют
<nikonorr> вот чудо , если с индикаора DisPlex делаю рестарт  виндов менеджер то я уже в терминале становлюсь вот в этой папке  allexx@sash:  /usr/share/indicator-displex $ Это как понять? как я туда прицпляюсь ? =)
<alexandr> XuMuK он говорит так и выдаёт
<AndreX> alexandr: ну тогда проверить дисковод и если там нечего нет востанавливать grub
<alexandr> бутабле диск анд пресс ентер
<Lemures> alexandr: читайте про восстановление граб
<alexandr> переустановить граб можно в консоли?
<Nor8> Lex_S: Драйвер на ати хоть полноценно отрабатывет после того, как к нему прикрутили поддержку fglrx или по прежнему всё через одно место?
<AndreX> !grub-repair
<ubuntuhelp> Восстановление GRUB Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub или на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Lex_S> Nor8: всмысле?
<Lemures> ура! пациент жив!!!
<Nor8> Lex_S: В прямом, как производительность у последней версии драйвера?
<unibot> чорд! В КДЕ все на английском! как русскую локаль воткнуть?
<Lex_S> ну 3d эффекты в Kwin не тупят вообще, а на играх не проверял
<Lex_S> по крайней мере было на версиях 10.х
<Nor8> Lex_S: Ага, ты еще и на кубунту ))
<Lex_S> а новые так ещё не затестил
<Lex_S> иксы не стартуют
<Lex_S> нет
<Lemures> я пошёл писать книгу, о том, как я сделал три раза что-то и всё заработало
<Lex_S> я на Arch)
<XuMuK> каг говорит моя дочка: ламала))*
<XuMuK> Lex_S, а ты их поставил кагбы? они и не должны там стартовать, пока не поставишь и сам не запустишь
<Lex_S> эм
<XuMuK> вот вот
<Lex_S> ну они как бы там изначально были)
<trancecore> да чтото незаметно никакого прироста поризводительности в новых дровах ати
<XuMuK> в арче?
<Lex_S> ну у меня рабочая система была
<XuMuK> да ты гонишь...
<XuMuK> ааа
<Lex_S> просто обновление запустил)
<XuMuK> ну тада хз
<Lex_S> не везёт мне с этими обновлениями
<Lemures> вот ещё бы после удачных манипуляций с системой выдавалось описание проблемы и как ты её решил. тогда бы всё намного понятнее стало
<Lex_S> ))))))))))
<Nor8> trancecore: У тебя какая версия ати?
<trancecore> от 28 апреля помойму
<Nor8> trancecore: Видеокарта какая у тебя? )))
<trancecore> Nor8 так бы и ставил вопрос ))) хд3800
<Lemures> а юнити пробовал кто? поделитесь впечатлениями
<Nor8> trancecore: Сколько попугаев у тебя показывает glxgears и при каком разрешении?
<trancecore> Nor8 около 2000
<Nor8> trancecore: А разрешение экрана?
<XuMuK> Lemures, в чом то прикольно, но большой -- отзывчивость система потеряла нехило...
<trancecore> Nor8 1440*900
<Nor8> trancecore: При включенном компизе?
<t8001>   привет
<XuMuK> ку
<trancecore> Nor8 ага
<Lemures> XuMuK: у меня нет бук, по производительности стал похож на мой P1i)) но красиво, глаз не оторвать
<t8001> не скажете почему убунта тормозит?
<XuMuK> чо за Pli?
<Nor8> trancecore: Ясно, в два раза хуже при видеокарте сильнее моей )))
<XuMuK> t8001, по разным причинам может быть
<Lemures> XuMuK: телефон)) смарт sonyericsson P1i 200Mhz и симбиан!
<XuMuK> аа
<trancecore> Nor8 ну а чито поделать (
<t8001> а если уменьшить сваппинесс про пропадают тормоза..
<Hate2004> ß ïîñòàâèë óáóíòó è ñ÷àñòëèâ êàê ñëîí... âñå ïðîãè èç âèíäû, êîòîðûå íóæíû, ïàøóò :)
<ubuntuhelp> Hate2004! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<t8001> это связано с винтом?
<Nor8> trancecore: Менять на нвидиа )))
<trancecore> Nor8, раз уж такие умные то чего в столовую строем не ходите (((
<Lemures> а не знаете, вариант засунуть скайп в индикаторы почты и статуса?
<Nor8> trancecore: )))
<nikonorr> Lemures: есть такой вариант в гугле
<Lemures> nikonorr: в гугле как в Греции, есть всё)
<t8001> вам понравилось юнити?
<CleanLight> мне не очень
<nikonorr> сейчас найду, видел я где то
<Lemures> t8001: мне понравилось. красиво. но медленно.
<t8001> а как панелью?
<t8001> индикаторами
<trancecore> Nor8 поделись xorg.conf ом  =)
<nikonorr> Lemures: http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/04/23/добавляем-skype-в-меню-сообщений-message-menu-ubuntu/  вот нашел
<CleanLight> t8001, стандартно же :)
<Lemures> нетбук. индикаторы все включил, панель прячется. красивенькая. половину хлама оттуда убрал, оставил мессенджеры и музыку с браузером. супер
<Lemures> nikonorr: пасяп
<Nor8> trancecore: Стандартный нвидиа + ядро скомпилированно последнее кернелчеком
<nikonorr> мне понравилось, красиво под вопросом, но ничем от 10.10 не отличается по остальным параметрам, в том числе торможению ))
<trancecore> Nor8 ну тебя )
<Lemures> да ладно, не отличается, панель убирается, тупячек меньше, рабочий стол допилили
<Nor8> trancecore: А что ну? Кернелчеком ядро компилять легко, да и особо попугаев это не добавляет
<nikonorr> да я говорю в плохую сторону не отличается. Я здесь самый главный защитник юбантуюнити
<Lemures> глобал меню лучше стал. я не ожидал такого прогресса
<nikonorr> или юнайти?
<Lemures> юнити
<t8001> у меньшение параметров vm.swapiness на что влияет?
<LeNsTR> чочо?!
<LeNsTR> Юнити рулит и педалит!!
<LeNsTR> ^____^
<t8001> у меньшение параметров vm.swapiness на что влияет???
<nikonorr> Lemures:  вот ты поставил indicator-DisPlex который компиз фьюжн заменяет? там он в куче есть
<trancecore> кто ати использует колитесь какой фсп в glxgears
<t8001> trancecore: у меня 6 тыщ попугаев.
<t8001> на 4650
<LeNsTR> gaga_rin: qq
<t8001> hd
<gaga_rin> вечера
<Nor8> t8001:Какая модель видюхи и какое разрешение?
<t8001> Nor8: 4650 HD 1366x768
<Lemures> вот что мне не нравится, что все пакеты через центр приложений открываются. бесит. indicator-DisPlex не ставил
<Nor8> t8001: При включенном компизе?
<nikonorr> чего то он меня перекидывает в allexx@sash:/usr/share/indicator-displex$  когда я в нем делаю Restart Window Manager
<gaga_rin> щитоу у вас с переходом на 11.04 о5 всё сломалось?
<shenmue> 3514 frames in 5.0 seconds = 702.731 FPS правда у меня тут кино и куча свистоперделок
<t8001> Nor8: уменьшение параметров vm.swapiness на что влияет?
<nikonorr> от этого не открывается домашняя папка
<Nor8> t8001: сек
<Lemures> я только сегодня обновился, ещё не все плюшечки обнаружил)
<Nor8> t8001: Чем меньше это значение, тем больше комп память мспользует
<t8001> то есть значит если у меня много памяти но медленный винт...
<Nor8> t8001: http://leolik.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html      Так компиз включаешь, когда попуги меряешь?
<Nor8> попугаи*
<t8001> Nor8: да
<Nor8> t8001: ок
<t8001> Nor8: 5000 с компизом
<nikonorr> как мне после перезагрузки виндов менеджер вернуться навсегда в ~/   и почему меня оттуда уносит ?
<Nor8> t8001: Не густо
<t8001> без компиза 6900 - 68000
<t8001> без компиза 6900 - 6800
<Nor8> Мда... ати нужно очень постараться, что хороший драйвер написать, иначе так и не догонят нвидию
<Lemures> им хватает того, что есть
<t8001> Nor8: А чем плох-то он?
<Nor8> t8001: мало попугаев выдает
<Lex_S> был бы от этого толк)
<Nor8> Производительность низкая + постоянные жалобы на работу драйвера на форусе
<t8001> Nor8: гамать все равно надо на винде. а для компиза и эти хватают.
<Lex_S> ога
<Nor8> t8001: С чего это вдруг на винде?
<t8001> вот так
<Lex_S> я бы не рискнул на своём ноуте второй крайзис из под вайна пускать
<t8001> есть игры которые прут только на винде
<Lemures> винда для игр, так уж повелось(
<t8001> из-за xlive
<t8001> или по другим причинам.
<Lemures> может ситуацию спасёт выход стима для линукса, но что-то долго ждать
<t8001> в вайне много проседаний и глюков с мышью.
<Lemures> из-за сговора мелкомягких с производителями игр
<t8001> всемирный заговор
<Nor8> Lemures: Вальве что то не спешит с портированием
<Nor8> Хотя казалось бы от мака до линукса пол шага
<Lemures> Nor8: на яблоко портировали, там даже около 100 игр есть. правда в основном казуалки
<t8001> Lex_S:  я запускал своей 4650 crysis 2 через вайн
<Lemures> может и нам запилят
<Lex_S> у меня 5470
<Nor8> Lemures: Вот и я про тоже, мак то тоже как бы *юникс
<Lex_S> и 3 гига рамы
<t8001> Lex_S: прет, почти летает
<t8001> но почти (
<Nor8>  t8001: сорс игры не запускал стимовские?
<t8001> в некоторых местах фризы. а в семерке летает на максе.
<t8001> Nor8: нет
<Lemures> а вы попугаев меряете в маленьком окошке?
<Nor8> t8001: А то хотел спросить, какой там фпс. Хотя, если запустил кризис 2-ой, думаю и сорс летать будут.
<Nor8> Lemures: А ты в каком?
<trancecore> ну низнаю сорс чет совсем не летает (
<Lemures> я к тому, что его можно растянуть и фпс меняется
<t8001> ну где-то на 30-40 % ниже чем в винде...
<t8001> я про крайзис 2
<t8001> на максе
<t8001> через вайн
<Nor8> trancecore: У меня норм
<trancecore> Nor8 я 2 дня пытался запустить сорс по хорошему))) ну нехотит, 40 фпс максимум
<t8001> но я гамаю все равно под виндой.
<Nor8>  trancecore: Компиз отключать нужно при запуске )))
<t8001> без антивирусов и пр. ерунды.
<trancecore> и то 40 фпс это ещё хорошо, черз определенный промежуток времени ваще до 10 скатывается
<t8001> я и с компизом гамал.
<t8001>  Максимум гуманности.  Максимум тормозов )))))))
<t8001> ubuntu mode activated
<t8001> но я уже прошел эту игру. под виндой. под вайном тестирую.
<Lemures> 4500 frames in 5.0 seconds если окно на весь экран растянуть
<trancecore> без компиза 4000.... нада попробовать
<Corsair> ребят, подскажите как gnome3 установить на ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Nor8>  Corsair: Из ППА
<Corsair> Nor8, как?
<t8001> Corsair: ручками
<Lemures> byobu видели?
<Nor8> Corsair: Добавить репы и поставить
<Corsair> Nor8, не получается
<Corsair> уже и так и так и ничего!
<Nor8> Corsair: Версия убунту какая?
<Corsair> 11.04
<Nor8> Corsair: Ты по какому мануалу ставил?
<Corsair> так http://startubuntu.ru/?p=28167 и так http://khaletskiy.blogspot.com/2011/04/gnome-3-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal.html
<Corsair> по многим, но они твердят одно и тоже
<Nor8> Corsair: Ну и в чем проблема?
<Nor8> "Перезагружаемся, выбираем сеанс Gnome Shell Session"  вот это делал?
<Nor8> После установки?
<Corsair> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Corsair> [sudo] password for amd64:
<Corsair> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Corsair> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Corsair> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Corsair> Расчёт обновлений... Готово
<Corsair> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<AndreX|OFF> !paste | Corsair
<ubuntuhelp> Corsair: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Nor8> Пользователи Кубунту 11.04 есть среди нас?
<AndreX|OFF> есть может но я кубунту не люблю, чёта
<Nor8> AndreX|OFF: У тебя в спящий режим кубунту нормально переходит?
<UNIm95> поскорее бы форк гнома 2 фышел
<AndreX|OFF> Nor8: в виртуалке вродь переходила
<AndreX|OFF> Nor8: правда пару раз зависла при возврате
<Nor8> AndreX|OFF: Ясно, и выходит криво и входит не пойми как
<AndreX|OFF> Nor8: ага
<nikonorr> allexx@sash:/usr/share/indicator-displex$ как мне отвязаться от этого адреса , подскажите, я тормоз. Новая сессия запускается с этой папки. Только перелогиниться если становится нормально
<Nor8> AndreX|OFF: кеды 4.6 красивые, но глючат сильно
<AndreX|OFF> Nor8: да кеды ваще чёта долго правят
<Nor8> AndreX|OFF: Меня удивило скорость копирования файлов в кедах, очень медленно + лагает все вокруг
<XuMuK> Nor8, не, ну ладно там другие... но от тебя не ожидал))*
<XuMuK> гг
<nikonorr> XuMuK:  ты точно знаешь , подскажи пожалуйста, я от терминалов далек
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Так в ознакомительных целях поставил на 3-4 часа ))) Уже удалено из-за глючности и падения приложений. Хотя не могу отметить прогресс в заточке интерфейса ))))
<XuMuK> nikonorr, что?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Нижняя панель + трэй понравилось, как выполнены )))))
<nikonorr> XuMuK: индикатором с панели сделал Restart Window Manager . И теперь у меня терминал открывается с его папки , вот так allexx@sash:/usr/share/indicator-displex$
<nikonorr> гыгы
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну если по чесноку, я тоже ставил посмотреть))
<Nor8>  XuMuK: ахахаха, кедераст ))))
<Nor8> Попалси ))))
<nikonorr> cd я могу вернуться домой, но потом опять туда же открывается
<XuMuK> но мне жуутко не нравицо, что они туеву хучу настроег пихают и де надо и де не надо...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Факт, слоями все напихано )))
<Lex_S> ну зато есть чё покрутить
<Nor8> XuMuK: У меня там vlc все время падал при попытке открытия файла
<warhead911> у всех компиз на юнити тупит?
<Nor8> У всех пользователей юнити )))
<Lex_S> юнити это типа упрощённый тырфейс для ноутов?
<warhead911> жаль. Crjhtq ,s ljgbkbkb)
<Nor8> XuMuK: И кернелчек не запустился, когда я подумал было об оптимизации ядра )))
<XuMuK> nikonorr, env запости
<warhead911> скорей бы его допилили) Мне понравился юнити в целом)
<XuMuK> nikonorr, или echo $PWD
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты 11.04 кубунту ставил?
<nikonorr> нет такого файла или католога .
<SAPetrovich> всем доброй ночи
<XuMuK> nikonorr, env в терминале и говорит, что нету? о_О
<AndreX> XuMuK: echo &pwd
<XuMuK> Nor8, нее, я до выхода есчо смотрел))
<nikonorr> не , это я про echo
<SAPetrovich> наверное этот вопрос уже задавался здесь неоднократно, и все же, как с интерфейса юнити перейти на классический гном
<Nor8> XuMuK: Мда, тогда про производительность и лаги смысла спрашивать нет
<ferrer3> Cистема - Администриование - экран входа в систему - поставить и перезайти
<Nor8> XuMuK: Но в целом, шаблон новыми кедами разбили ))
<AndreX> nikonorr: вместо $ поставь &
<XuMuK> nikonorr, попробуй export PWD=/home/$USER
<SAPetrovich> ferrer3: сенкс, сейчас попробую
<warhead911> дело в том что даже когда логинишься в гноме без юнити-все равно компиз глючит по-страшному,чего не было в 10,10
<Nor8> warhead911:Есть такое
<Nor8> warhead911: Не допилили еще  его, а может что то перемудрили
<Lemures> warhead911: а в чём выражается?
<XuMuK> потому что ветка 0.9 тестовая
<Nor8> Собрали криво, потому что и в Кубунту тоже похожие лаги были
<warhead911> Nor8 Понял,будем ждать.
<nikonorr> новый терминал опять там открывается , сейчас env запостю, какой там сайт постить то?
<XuMuK> если хотите чтоб не глючило, ставьте 0.8
<Nor8> warhead911: Я сам было поставил, а потом из-за лагов откатился назад
<Nor8> XuMuK: Там есть возможность даунгрейда?
<warhead911> Lemures при включении куба компиз вешает все,приходиться выходить из системы и заходить снова
<XuMuK> Nor8, а то
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты сделал уже?
<Lemures> warhead911: а, ну мне на нетбук только куба не хватает)
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет, я ж на арч пересел...
<Nor8> Lemures: Без куба ноутбук и не ноут вовсе, а так, книжка записная на батарейках )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Опс.... неожиданно )))
<XuMuK> с git или lock version aptitude
<warhead911> Lemures на моем acer d250 пользуюсь на 10,10 кубом и эффектами компиза на ура-все шустреньько)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Из-за гнома 3-его? )))
<XuMuK> ага)
<XuMuK> причом не прросто 3, а 3.0.1))
<XuMuK> гг
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ч подожду когда выйдет 39-ое ядро и скомпиляю на 11.04, может к тому времени и баги пофиксят )))
<XuMuK> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Nor8> XuMuK: Версия ядра 38-ая?
<Lemures> я не слишком часто пользуюсь нетбуком, поэтому там максимум ритмбокс и браузер, ну иногда ещё пиджин. мне куб совсем не нужен
<XuMuK> 2.6.38-ARCH
<nikonorr> http://paste.pro/1569100
<nikonorr> вот оно в конце вылезает ))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так-с, а где его взял, такой красивый? На оффе старую версию только вижу
<Nor8> XuMuK: Или сам собрал?
<XuMuK> что сам собрал?)
<XuMuK> я просто ща с телефона, я курнуть вышел))*
<XuMuK> нить потерял...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Арч с 38-м ядром и гномом 3-им
<XuMuK> нее, на оф сайте лезит
<XuMuK> ж
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не нашел
<XuMuK> ну для начала, арч идет ВАПЩЕ БЕЗ ИКСОВ))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это известно
<Nor8> XuMuK: Потому и спрашиваю, сам прикрутил получается
<XuMuK> ну воот... качаешь core image
<nikonorr> XuMuK: http://paste.pro/1569100   ну че ? что из этого env видно?
<XuMuK> и ставишь... а потом уже ксорг, гном, гном-экстра, гдм
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ясно, собери сам это называется )))
<XuMuK> никонор, ща домой приду - гляну, ок?
<Lex_S> Nor8: зато ничего лишнего
<markmx> после 4 часов работы в гимпе... что такое фотошоп?... =)
<XuMuK> ну да))*
<nikonorr> ок!
<Nor8> markmx: Гимп лучше? )))
<markmx> да ваще не вижу теперь разницы, так же быстро нарезаю картинки как в фотошопе =) метко и ловко... =) еще бы автоматизирвоать некоторые работы и ваще смак был бы
<XuMuK> жесть... кто то капитально мне оценог понаставил в однокласснегах...
<XuMuK> 28 писем за раз пришло...
<markmx> хотя не.. .с векторами все таки фотошоп... привык в нем, но ничо вот будет работка по обработке фоток с векторами, часика 4 попарюбсь
<Nor8> markmx: У гимпа масса плугинов,  которые можно прикрутить, может и найдешь такое
<Nor8> markmx: Blender 3D попробуй, поинтереснее прога будет, гимп попроще
<XuMuK> марксм, поставь плагин автоматизатор...
<markmx> да вот надо поколупать просто ... блин хз чо вы на юнити гоните... я уже третий день в предоргазменном состоянии... баги вылавливаю и тащусь от них =)
<Lex_S> :D
<unibot> на 64-битной снова проблемы с флеш-плеером: видео идет с белыми квадратиками. как нормальный плагин для ФФ поставить?
<markmx> текс нука что там а автоматизатор? так и зовется?
<XuMuK> а кто на нее гонит то?)
<Nor8> markmx: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/gallery/art-gallery/  вон что блендером спецы делают
<markmx> ну типа тормозная и ваще некрасивая... все супер красиво...
<ferrer3> нет проблем с флешом на 64ой системе
<markmx> подтверждаю - нету
<XuMuK> не, завецо чо то со. скриптами связано вроде...
<markmx> оке посморим как работка будет счас уже все сделал прсото
<markmx> модельки из блендера потом юзают в тридеиграх?
<unibot> на ЯПлакал гляньте, с ютрубы вроде норм шло
<Nor8> markmx: И в 3д фильмах ))
<markmx> =) вот выучу си++ и всем вам покажу кузькин eax
<Nor8> markmx: Всё, чтоон умеет http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/features/
<XuMuK> юнибот, скачай с адоб лаб и запихай в /usr/lib/mozilla/firefox/plugins libflashplayer.so
<XuMuK> x64
<Nor8> markmx: Для бесплатной проги очень хорошо
<unibot> блин под хромиум все четко идет
<markmx> ну енто изучать надо .. .а я уже старый... да и походу я не подлежу обучению.. .иначе давно научился бы чему... хотя.. .может учителя фиговые были... или мало учили =)
<markmx> для бесплатной проги не просто хорошо.. .я б даже сказал она нещадно троллит платные проги =)
<Nor8> Особенно фотошоп с его запредельным ценником)))
<markmx> а тут явисты есть под винду?
<XuMuK> Nor8, я те показывал скрин моей винды?))*
<markmx> у химика там супер ценник на весь скрин =)
<XuMuK> типо таго))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Удиви нас )))
<XuMuK> ща
<XuMuK> а де треш виндовый тусуецо?
<XuMuK> в какой папке?
<XuMuK> а то влом перегружацо))
<Lex_S> в /$Recycle.Bin на каждом разделе
<XuMuK> спс
<XuMuK> блин, придецо перегружацо
<XuMuK> и делать новый
<Lex_S> )))))
<Lex_S> а я пока подожду нормальных дров на ати
<Lemures> Lex_S: не будешь перегружаться, пока не выйдут?))
<Lex_S> не)
<Lex_S> я в венике щас
<Guest76751> Сегодня установил новую версию ubuntu. Все работает на ура, но когда захожу на сайт, где расположено видео или флеш, начинается мерцание "белых квадратов" на видео. В чем проблема?  Вот scteenshot: http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=4dabe31497d4d3b45feba0db00d6f4c9
<Lex_S> просто арчик свой обновил, терь графика не стартует с новыми дровами
<Lemures> Guest76751: похоже что не хватает картинок на плеере))
<nikonorr> XuMuK|ZNC:  в общем удалил я этот индикатор и все встало на свои места . Кривой он наверно.
<markmx> гест - ты прсото не правильные сайты посещаешь =)
<Guest76751> Очень смешно
<markmx> пойду ка я как химик поребутаюсь
<AndreX> nikonorr unsetenv("OLDPWD") а можно было так вроде
<Lemures> nikonorr: может авторы отладку забыли убрать?
<Lemures> Guest76751: во всех флэшках так?
<Guest76751> Да
<nikonorr> да он так работает , и в метасити переключает, а вот при перезагрузке виндов менеджер прицепляет в свою папку и домашняя папка не открывается
<Lemures> покажи скрины)
<Guest76751> <Lemures> Вы мне ?
<Lemures> Guest76751: да, Вам, покажите скрины остальных флэшек.
<XuMuK> Nor8: http://itmages.ru/image/view/182565/98d7a589
<Nor8> XuMuK: И ведь все лицензионное, за кровные гроши купленное )))
<Lex_S> а то
<XuMuK> Nor8: и не говори))*
<Lemures> реально?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Лдано, пойду постреляю и спать )))
<XuMuK> а то
<taon> Подскажите пожалуйста, как из консоли создать в каталоге сто пустых файлов, вида: file001.txt - file002.txt ... file100.txt ?
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<XuMuK> в КоД?))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не, но тоже про войну )))
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> нетбук?
<Guest76751> Вот скрин: http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=92ab7fe127e449546504e68eb6ef4536
<XuMuK> Nor8: давай в мв2 приколимся)) я как раз EBR получил))*
<XuMuK> блин
<Guest76751> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Lemures> приятно было пообщаться, всем успехов.
<AndreX> taon: http://www.cyberforum.ru/shell/thread251743.html
<AndySayre> давай попробуем разобраться вместе.
<trancecore> извиняюсь а aticonfig --initial  и /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial это разные вещи ?
<AndySayre> всем привет подскажите как исправить кодировку , http://ushinskiy.ru/jspui/ - вот сайт, если в поиске вписать ключевое слово, то кодировка искажается помогите разобраться, спасибо.
<shenmue> это бага сайта
<shenmue> http://company.yandex.ru/academic/kit/ о как
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-04
<shenmue> mplayer с поддержкой opengl в бубунте собран?
<plasteline_> человекииии...
<Staver> а ?
<plasteline_> что я такого удалил в кубунту после чего у меня  перестал заходить на  второй  жесткий диск?
<Staver> эм...
<Staver> а его вообще видно ?
<plasteline_> да...есть
<Staver> и не монтируется ?
<plasteline_> ну он работал после удаления браузера некоторые пакеты тоже удалились теперь при нажатии  на этот жесткий диск пишет недопустимая ссылка
<uvvtu> всем добрый вечер
<uvvtu> не подскажите как сдлеать - имею винт на нем в разных папках файлы с *.avi. Хочеться одной командой перенести все эти файлы в одну папку
<uvvtu> как можно это сделать в консоле
<shenmue> http://bomomo.com/
<Mikhalo>  кто что знает о deadline scheduler ?
<shenmue> гугол
<Mikhalo> а самим нечего сказать?
<shenmue> планировщик ввова вывода
<shenmue> д*
<Mikhalo> это я знаю
<shenmue> ну а что еще хочешь знать?
<Mikhalo> а что насчет его производительности?
<shenmue> вся инфа в гугле
<Mikhalo> для десктопа идет или нет?
<shenmue> тесты погугли
<Mikhalo> ну а сами-то какой планировщик юзаете?
<shenmue> я ставил деадлайн. разницы не увидел
<Mikhalo> cfq ?
<shenmue> cfq по дефолту в убунту и обычно хорошо отфигуряреный
<shenmue> или cqf не помню как он
<Mikhalo> я поставил дедлеин , вроде как шустрее
<shenmue> ты если шустрость нужна то опенбокс поставь
<Mikhalo> да у меня комп еще калькулятор, при юзании системы и  винта общие тормоза выходят.
<Mikhalo> еще не*
<Mikhalo> вот и поставил дедлейн
<shenmue> 11 ?
<Mikhalo> что 11 ?
<shenmue> бубунту
<Mikhalo> да любые
<Mikhalo> и 10.04 и 10.10
<Mikhalo> и 11.04
<shenmue> оп сколько?
<Mikhalo> 4 ГБ
<shenmue> хороший калькулятор
<Mikhalo> проц дуалкор 2.9 ггц.
<Mikhalo> 2.93
<shenmue> у меня комп 2002 года и тормозов что то не видно
<Mikhalo> какой конфиг?
<shenmue> !patse
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='patse'
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Mikhalo> shenmue: лол
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601479/
<Mikhalo> это ж не убунта )))))))
<shenmue> мята на основе 10.10
<Mikhalo> а сама убунта у тебя тормозит?
<shenmue> тоже нет
<Mikhalo> shenmue: почему минту а не убунту
<shenmue> даже в связке с дц+торрент+ качаю +копирую и так даллее
<Mikhalo> странно. cfq ?
<shenmue> кино смотрю и троллю на форумах
<shenmue> да
<Mikhalo> а с юнити ?
<shenmue> а юнити сама по себе тормазная
<shenmue> ты говорил про отзывчивость ос при больших нагрузках на хард. юнити тут не причем
<Mikhalo> vm.swapiness=10 ?
<shenmue> 0
<Mikhalo> у меня = 60 (((
<shenmue> тебе свап вообще не нужен при 4 гигах
<Dimka> экземпляр класса это объект?
<volgruk> Dimka, bingo!
<Dimka> popen2.popen3('file-roller /home/dm/a.7z -e /home/dm')
<Dimka> куда писать атрибут wait()?
<Mikhalo> кто занимается переводами на ланчпаде?
<Mikhalo> как сделать чтобы перевод приняли официально?
<Mikhalo> что для этого нужно?
<Mikhalo> какой должен быть уровень терминологичности и английскознания?
<Mikhalo> Какой должен быть уровень гуманности?
<Mikhalo> каким должен быть уровень гуманности в ирке ubuntu-ru ?
<Mikhalo> чего молчим? гуманность пропала.
<shenmue> не флуди
<Mikhalo> ?
<shenmue> хочешь переводы делать?
<Mikhalo> какой должен быть уровень терминологичности и английскознания для переводов на ланчпаде?
<Mikhalo> я уже делаю
<inkvizitor68sl> Mikhalo: напиши в рассылку переводчикам, чего нам то флудить
<nitr> Народ!!! Подскажите как посмотреть какие данные поступают на определенный порт?
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно ж никто здесь не переводит
<inkvizitor68sl> nitr: ты умеешь быстро быстро читать матрицу? )
<inkvizitor68sl> nitr: tcpdump или wireshark
<nitr> нет))
<nitr> wireshark не могу с ним чет разобраться)
<inkvizitor68sl> F1 нажми
<shenmue> !wireshark
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wireshark'
<Mikhalo> ubuntuhelp: молодец!
<Mikhalo> ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> там объяснять на самом деле дольше, чем поломать нужную машину и по ssh с неё тспдампом глянуть
<inkvizitor68sl> ненавижу объяснять как пользоваться гуйней
<nitr> =)
<Mikhalo> гуи рулит... особенно когда по телефону..
<Mikhalo> )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига ?
<nitr> интерфейс не определяеться ...
<Mikhalo> а убунта реально гуманная? говорят кодеки сама ставит...
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh -f -N -R 10000:localhost:2222 servuser@server -p22 и - с server ломимся на 10000й порт по ssh к удаленному юзеру за натом
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в смысле юзер должен такую команду ввести
<Mikhalo> вот бы еще кнопочку красную на питоне сварганить "сделать пи..ато
<nitr> в общем  мне нужно посмотреть, что gps шлет на мой комп.  ломать никого не нужно)
<Mikhalo> а что делать если она капризничает?
<Mikhalo> а что делать если она капризничает? Переустановить? или выключить и включить снова?
<nitr> ты про gps?
<Mikhalo> я про гуманную ось.
<unibot> в репах furmark отсутствует :(
<nitr> =)
<Mikhalo> а что делать если ooobooontooo капризничает? Переустановить? или выключить и включить снова?
<vadimkiselev> <Mikhalo> как капризничает?
<Mikhalo> глючит или выбрасывает меня из своих обьятий...
<Mikhalo> из сеанса
<vadimkiselev> <Mikhalo> после закрытия хрома?
<Mikhalo> нетолько. от fatrat'a тоже выкидывает.
<vadimkiselev> <Mikhalo> попробуй обновить систему. у меня после обновления перестал выкидывать.
<shenmue> доигрался с планировщиком?
<Mikhalo> фатрат от кутешек зависит же?
<Mikhalo> shenmue: нет
<Mikhalo> shenmue: я только начал
<vadimkiselev> <Mikhalo> не обновлялся еще до 11.04?
<Mikhalo> нет, 10.10
<vadimkiselev> <Mikhalo> у меня на 1104 больше не вылетает. обновись. но лучше сделай сначала бекап акронисом и удали проприетарные драйвера для видео, если есть, и не устанавливай потом
<unibot> на каком сайте можно вернуть сообщениям норм кодироку?
<vadimkiselev> <unibot> на artlebedev.ru было
<Mikhalo> vadimkiselev: ясно. но я любитель гпартедов..
<vadimkiselev> <Mikhalo> да хоть вообше не делай его, если не хочешь
<SergeyIT> ку
<alexsi1> Добрый день
<alexsi1> подскажите пожалуйсто программу для просмотро изображений в котрой можно скопировать картинку в буфер обмена?
<vadimkiselev> <alexsi1> ?
<alexsi1> стандартрная прога не копирует а джимп слишком масивный
<Mikhalo> /dev/sda:
<Mikhalo>  Timing cached reads:   3054 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1526.48 MB/sec
<Mikhalo>  Timing buffered disk reads: ^[[B^[[B^[[B266 MB in  3.01 seconds =  88.45 MB/sec
<Mikhalo> у кого лучше ?
<alexsi1> мне нужно по кантр+с отправить картинку в буфер обмена
<Mikhalo> /dev/sdb:
<Mikhalo>  Timing cached reads:   2994 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1496.92 MB/sec
<Mikhalo>  Timing buffered disk reads: 360 MB in  3.01 seconds = 119.62 MB/sec
<alexsi1> какая прога может это делать?
<shenmue> ээ
<vadimkiselev> <alexsi1> посмотри граф редакторы в центре приложений
<shenmue> пкм копировать
<shenmue> на файле
<alexsi1> да там не поймёшь по описанию кто что может
<alexsi1> неужели не укого не возникало такой необходимости?
<alexsi1> я начал ставить их по порядку но только время терял поэтому решил спросить
<shenmue> выше
<vadimkiselev> <alexsi1> если установить непомню какой пакет, то появляется возможность тестироватт приложения в облаке
<alexsi1> ну тестировать время только терять
<alexsi1> но про это я знаю
<alexsi1> ну ладно пойду тогда сам поищу
<vadimkiselev> <alexsi1> если в гимпе ненужные панели убрать?
<alexsi1> джим на моём ноуте тормозит немного
<alexsi1> да использовать его для просмотра картинок всёровно что промышленным молотом гвозди забивать
<Mikhalo> поделитесь своим  hdparm -tT
<shenmue> мда
<shenmue> чем его наутилус не устроил ни понятно
<Mikhalo> кого?
<shenmue> alexsi1 его
<alexsi1>  shenmue: как в нём скопировать в буфер обмена? в наутилусе
<boomboorum> есть ли альтернатива Gwibber-у
<shenmue> другое твиттер?
<shenmue> полно
<XuMuK> ку
<paul11> Всем привет. После обновления до 11,04, у меня при кликании на ссылки всё открывается в файрфоксе, хотя он и говорит, что он не браузер по умолчанию. как переделать на хром? :)
<WKot> Добрый день)) у меня ЧП. Пока качался на стуле, задел клавиатуру в зоне кнопки Enter, теперь всё меню кроме фоновой картинки в НЕГАТИВЕ. Да супер, но тут для работы я о.О что делать?
<WKot> да, у меня 10.10
<XuMuK> paul11, в настройках надо переставить....
<rapidsp> покачайся в обратную сторону )))
<WKot> rapidsp: безуспешно :-D
<rapidsp> какая нить спец.возможность...
<rapidsp> включилась
<WKot> rapidsp: я понял, но всё "типа в офф"
<shenmue> WKot, эффект компиза негатив
<rapidsp> а просто иксы перезагрузить?
<boomboorum> я имел ввиду какой нибудь клиент в котором и твиттер и buzz и другие
<WKot>  shenmue: точно, сейчас проверю..
<shenmue> он по дефолту включен как и много другово ненужного
<WKot>  shenmue: Спасибо =)) вырубил украшательства, всё стало на свои места(негатив отключён)
<WKot> rapidsp:Спасибо))
<paul11> XuMuK, а где эти настройки?:)
<shenmue> молодец
<shenmue> paul11 предпочитаемые приложения. глянь что за арзбузер торчит
<paul11> shenmue, пасиба, нашёл :)
<paul11> как вам интерфейс 11,04 * :)
<shenmue> не видел
<paul11> меня радует пока:)
<shenmue> ты с нуля ставил?
<paul11> не
<paul11> с 10,10
<rapidsp> 11.04? кеды как кеды )))
<shenmue> paul11 глянь
<shenmue> есть ли в репах ugfhntl
<shenmue> gparted *
<Mikhalo> shenmue: нету
<Mikhalo> ))))))
<shenmue> ыыы
<beerseller> Откуда он у меня тогда?
<beerseller> O_o
<shenmue> с обновы
<shenmue> блин то есть со старой ос
<paul11> shenmue, gparted есть
<shenmue> Mikhalo ты пошутил?
<beerseller> Хм. В classic работают индикаторы... Хорошо
<shenmue> глобал меню тоже?
<beerseller> Предложены новые приложения по умолчанию в Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot
<beerseller> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/118632/
<alexsi1> хорошо бы зандербёрзда сделали по дефолту
<rapidsp> интересно, в 11.04 нет по дефолту messages.
<icorwi> hi guys
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем!
<rapidsp> гайзы на мириканьском канале сидят
<RStyler> всем привет
<shenmue> ку гайз
<RStyler> подскажите пожалуйста руководства по настройке интерфейса 11.04 если таковое есть...
<alexsi1> а что именно нужно настроить?
<icorwi> Кому-то тут нравится Unity ?
<alexsi1> Да мне нравится
<alexsi1> только напрягает что панель слева а не снизу
<Mikhalo> мне нравица
<RStyler> например включить эффекты
<RStyler> не прибегая пока к Compiz
<alexsi1> я ставил CCM но это кокраз про компиз
<alexsi1> и ещё у меня на 2х компах не запустилась Юнити из за проблемы с видюхой нвидео джфорс 7300
<alexsi1> она в чёрном списке у них
<paul11> а Юнити это чё?
<alexsi1> а на одном компе (нутбук ацер) отволился вай фай после обновления
<alexsi1> тоже из за проблемы с дравами с вайфай картами бордкаст 143 вроде
<alexsi1> но я уже всё прикрутил на место кроме видюхи там проблема не решина
<RStyler> Unity - это оболочка используется вместо GNOME Shell в 11.04
<ferrer3> У меня тоже вай-фай не работает. На ноуте он включен, а убунта пишет, что нет.
<Mikhalo> знал я что нвидия говно... мне вас так жаль..
<Mikhalo> сочувствую
<Mikhalo> очень
<alexsi1>  ferrer3 я написал статью как это исправить
<alexsi1> сейчас кину сылку
<Mikhalo> от чистого сердца
<paul11> ёё, то есть на замену Gnome пришла совсем? а KDE ?
<ferrer3> Не понятно, зачем делать такие обновления. В 10.10 работало, а в 11.04 нет (
<RStyler> а KDE - есть KDE
<kazbek> alexsi1: 6150 Nvidia тоже ксате не работает с uniti
<Mikhalo> kazbek: ты казах?
<icorwi> поднять отвалившийся вайфай на убунте - rfkill unblock all , sudo ifconfig wlan 0 up
<icorwi> wlan0 без пробела
<ferrer3> alexsi1, так что же там со ссылкой?
<kazbek> Mikhalo: нет а что похож?
<alexsi1> http://bejoy.ru/2011/05/ne-rabotaet-wifi-v-ubuntu-11-04/
<alexsi1> вот она
<Mikhalo> kazbek: эх думал земляк
<kazbek> Mikhalo: не.. я вааще беларус, но странной внешности ... не белорусской ))
<ferrer3> alexsi1, а вы случаем не знаете, как решить проблему с яркостью на том же ноуте? )
<alexsi1> честно говоря не задовался таким вопросом
<Mikhalo> а почему kazbek ?
<kazbek> Mikhalo: потому что похож
<Dimka> погуглите на нерусских сайтах..
<Mikhalo> )))
<Dimka> кто ищет то сами знаете
<beerseller> kazbek: Я тоже беларус :-)
<Mikhalo> а казах
<shenmue> а я томат
<RStyler> вобщем ээфекты я так понимаю не включить без Compiz :(
<beerseller> Ы
<yurau> я дед Пекто
<kazbek> beerseller: 8-)
<bggooo> Подскажите, кто знает, как удалить элементы управления окном в Chrome? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/chrome.png
<alexsi1> я хромом не пользуюсь но может там шкура есть какаянибудь?
<alexsi1> без них
<shenmue> нету
<shenmue> у него все шкуры просто цвета меняют
<bggooo> не шкур нет, точнее они все там)
<bggooo> дада
<bggooo> ладно пойду гуглить) а то с юнити у хрома что-то много кнопок лишних :)
<LeNsTR> bggooo: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<LeNsTR> ставь последние билды
<LeNsTR> они его только-только научили unity понимать
<bggooo> у меня итак unstable 12.*.* куда еще последнее)
<LeNsTR> в about:flags еще включи поддержку дока unity, будет уметь в иконке загрузку показывать
<bggooo> строку встроили да в юнити
<bggooo> да это я уже)
<LeNsTR> bggooo: последний то вроде 13й :)
<bggooo> ну ща гляну)
<oxothuk> утра, камрады
<LeNsTR> аннет, у меня 12й
<oxothuk> unity есть только 2d?
<bggooo> ну у меня тоже 12 тянется не с ланчпада, а с репосов гугловских хотя chromium есть 13 да
<LeNsTR> вощем я вчера с ppa ставил, не помню такой проблемы :)
<LeNsTR> сейчас проверить уже возможности нет
<bggooo> LeNsTR, да ничего, темболее у меня на десктопе все нормально, это у жены на ноутбуке)) такчто преживет думаю
<Mikhalo> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=ab2c462e87357f09ee1f2b80969a6d6d
<Mikhalo> ati radeon hd 4650
<Mikhalo> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=6d41870a08d2e4cdb8dc462fb60b99ed
<xoveax> Есть кто юзает Drop and Share в cairo dock?
<velessky> Вот мужики....Почему, когда хочешь как лучше-получается через опу?
<shenmue> хм...
<velessky> Ходил к подруге, систему переставлять...Так теперь меня считают ее парнем.О_о...Только из-за того что переспали, что б ее =_=
<xoveax> = попал ты)
<amd> куда я  попал?
<velessky> А хотел как лучше...блин(
<shenmue> дату зачатия запомнишь по логам чата
<xoveax> xD
<amd> обана секесом в чате маются
<velessky> Издеваетесь?....А где же человечность?(
<shenmue> я тебе в след году напомню в это день
<shenmue> мы с тобой
<shenmue> крепись
<velessky> http://paste.pro/1571719
<velessky> Я не слишком груб?
<xoveax> Не, все ок.
<skai> @voice velessky
<velessky> Скай, а Скай....Ну хватит в меня тыкать -.-
<skai> неча отнекиваться от отношений с девушкой.переспал и в кусты?
<skai> где твоя честь?
<velessky> Так это не та, во-первых....А во-вторых...блин, ты чо не мужик?((((
<skai> у меня есть честь.
<shenmue> любовь зла. полюбишь и... домой
<skai> повзрослеешь - перестанешь искать отношений на одну ночь - поймешь
<velessky> У меня тоже Оо....Я и не против
<velessky> И искал не я -.-...Меня фактически насильно это Оо....Не мог ж я девушке отказать О_О
<Qrbik> всем привет
<velessky> Тем более после фразы "У меня дома одной так холодно..."
<Qrbik> Нужна помощь
<skai> velessky: поздравляю:) теперь ты официально шлюшенька:))
<skai> !ask | Qrbik
<ubuntuhelp> Qrbik: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> !q | Qrbik
<ubuntuhelp> Qrbik: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<velessky> Нет, ну спасибо.Жигало тогда уж)
<skai> velessky: жигало - когда ты бы ее сам привел под предлогом.а так - смирись:)
<skai> velessky: ты девка на одну ночь для нее:)
<velessky> Ты бесчеловечен!Изверг Т_Т
<velessky> Мужики. он издевается...((((
<shenmue> дело говорит
<Qrbik> Поковырялся в Compiz после чего пропала панель "Пуск" да и зоголовки всех окон. Терминал по хот кею не запускается
<Qrbik> Как все востановить?
<skai> на альт+ф2 отвечает?
<oxothuk> элитные it-шлюхи на коннале ubuntu
<Qrbik> да
<oxothuk> =В
<oxothuk> =D
<skai> Qrbik: compiz --replace сделай
<skai> не поможет - gnome-settings-daemon и gnome-panel запустить попробуй
<Qrbik> Спс ща попробую
<velessky> Я обижен Т_Т
<oxothuk> не обижайся, это чисто зависть)
<velessky> ^_^...
<oxothuk> мало кто трахался за переустановку оси, но все в тайне об этом мечтают ^_^
<oxothuk> всмысле трахался с особью противоположного пола
<velessky> О_О
<xoveax> Поставил бы ей генту она б вдоволь натр... без твоего участия)
<velessky> А со своей было????О_О
<velessky> Мужики...У нас на канале это.....
<jham> xoveax: :D
<skai> oxothuk: мало у кого есть девушка не просто на потрахаться :) остальные завидуют и становяться шлюшеньками, чтобы компенсировать:)
<velessky> Зверев....Кажись....
<oxothuk> новая гента, теперь с мозговым контрацептивом
<skai> velessky: а если охотник - это на самом деле девушка?
<velessky> Опа, тогда я буду Боб Джеком ^_^...Снимем лесби-порно)
<oxothuk> skai: а некоторые забивают и не парятся по этому поводу))
<skai> velessky: куда выкладывать будешь?ваш трекер закрыли:)
<oxothuk> кстате, у кого есть опыт выращивания бороды? =d
<skai> oxothuk: не бреешься неделю и все
<oxothuk> skai:  да я уже месяц не бреюсь
<oxothuk> все норм, волосня растет
<oxothuk> тока она какаято лохматая...
<rixxar> Всем привет! яхотел спросить как в Ubuntu 10 настроить диалап и pci модем creative ?
<velessky> У мну опыт был.После службы.Когда я месяц спал, ел и плодился.На бритье не ыбло времени
<skai> дык ты за ней ухаживай:)брей аккуратной стрижкой
<xoveax> нет сначала усилинно бреешься, а потом прекращаешь - вот потом начнет расти густющая
<oxothuk> буду работу менять
<oxothuk> нужно выглядеть солидно
<skai> xoveax: дык я и говорю - неделю не бриться:)
<oxothuk> бородень побольше, глазапокраснее, свитер поярче)))
<velessky> И брутальный розовенький диск с гентой
<oxothuk> няшный такой
<oxothuk> сиреневенький ыы))
<velessky> С чибиком нарисованным
<oxothuk> "одмина вызывали?"
<velessky> не....не так...заходишь, бубном трясешь и "Ку!"
<oxothuk> а чо, порта тимвьюивера человеческого под линь нету?
<oxothuk> не, бубен - это посняк
<oxothuk> ширпотреб
<oxothuk> аля кот и шредер
<velessky> Есть.
<velessky> обычный тимвьювер Оо
<oxothuk> ну я так понял он втупую под вайном запускаеться и не палится
<velessky> тоже наводило на такие мысли.Но работает и черт с ним
<velessky> Блин, я тащусь со своего провайдера.НА время праздников поднял скорость до 52 мегабит. из оплаченных 3-х...XDDD
<oxothuk> не люблю ощущения, что я где то на@бан
<velessky> Да никто не любит
<Kva-ru> здрасти!
<velessky> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0504/h_1304500738_48eba3ecbf.jpeg
<oxothuk> приуээд
<velessky> Приуэд, малыш.
<velessky> XDD
<Kva-ru> подскажите пожалуйста, как в 11.4 восстановить индикатор вифи
<Kva-ru> а то пропал после обновления, да стоит wicd
<Mikhalo> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=ad43177baacaf14d2031943fc7755cc0
<Mikhalo> ну и где тут плохой радеон?
<oxothuk> где?
<markmx> у меня =) дрова херова работают все в артефактах... и еще совет - не ставтье скринлеты и фриметео - при загрузке и логине возможны косяки... а и не забудьте посносить сетевые менеджеры NetworkManager и Wicd
<Mikhalo> в ваших головах и на старые модели карт. вот они зло.
<oxothuk> юзайте концоль
<oxothuk> в ней все видяхи классные
<markmx> во... такой вопрос делаю sudo whoami  - выдает рута, но как бы выводить имя пользователя который вызывал рутосуда? =)
<markmx> типа sudo whocallroot
<markmx> yj bvtyyj xthtp celj
<markmx> но именно через судо
<markmx> звиняюсь, тороплюсь просто
<oxothuk> а что в командной строке не написано
<markmx> что именно?
<oxothuk> аля -oxothuk@oxothuk-pc:
<markmx> да это то написано... но идея в том что при старнте системы rc.local срабатывает от рута но уже в сессии пользователя
<oxothuk> что значит в сессии пользователя?
<Lex_S> Mikhalo: кеды)
<markmx> ну как бы пользователь уже залогинен
<oxothuk> если срабатывает от рута - значит срабатывает от рута
<Lex_S> бле, походу тоже придётся откатываться на ксорг 1.9 и 11.3
<markmx> ну это то и фигово... хотя .. сек вопрос иначе поставлю
<oxothuk> какова первоцель?
<Mikhalo> Lex_S: ати?
<Lex_S> ога
<Lex_S> 5470
<Lex_S> 11.4 непашут
<Mikhalo> Lex_S: покупай нвидию, если не можешь справится с с ати. 5470 отдай мне. )))
<Lex_S> щас,расковыряю ноут :D
<Mikhalo> ноут?
<Lex_S> да
<Mikhalo> так и знал
<markmx> при старте системы я поднимаю вайфлю с именем ifconfig wlan0 essid $(whoami) -  и в итоге сетка зовется root =) а хотелось бы именем пользователя
<Mikhalo> в ноутах радики неадекватные.
<Mikhalo> 11.04 тормозит?
<Lex_S> хз, в венике нормально себя ведёт
<Lex_S> я 11.04 ваще не ставил)
<Mikhalo> а 10.10 ?
<oxothuk> markmx:  в голову первое что приходит - это костыль)
<markmx> что значит не ставил? нука быстро пошел в магазин, купил ворлд оф варкрафт и поставил, пока мы тебя тут не порешали
<Lex_S> у меня последняя 9.04 стояла)
<oxothuk> вов уже не тот
<Lex_S> и то, в качестве запасной)
<oxothuk> айон меня поработил))
<Mikhalo> Lex_S: ))))) ретроградец..
<Lex_S> та я на арче сижу
<Lex_S> зачем мне убунта
<markmx> вот костыль это херовасто.... лан придумаем, просто мона то и ручками прописать но хтелось бы как у крутого админа чтобы все на скриптах =)
<Mikhalo> у кого бубунто натти тормозит?
<markmx> парни среди нас засланец =)
<Lex_S> вон вчера секса захотелось, зашёл в арчик, обновился, и всё поломал
<markmx> у тех кто на 386
<Mikhalo> Lex_S:  а я на калькулейте с кедами.
<Lex_S> )))
<oxothuk> markmx:  ну вот и пишешь скрипт, пихаешь имя пользователя в переменную, до запуска ifconfig
<oxothuk> итам уже вставляешь в имя
<markmx> вот ... теперь трабла - научиться писать такие скрипты =) ну лан это уже так развлечение, главное что все пашет =)
<oxothuk> скрипты - это те же команды которые ты вводишь в командной строке
<oxothuk> просто последовательность команд
<oxothuk> в одном файле
<oxothuk> которые выполняются за один "присест"
<Mikhalo> Lex_S: у тебя венда, арч и убунто?
<markmx> охотник - дядь... мне на ассме.. .под фрю =)
<Lex_S> ну щас по сути да, тока убунта в варианте mythbuntu
<Lex_S> с дровами тоже сначала жопа была когда с диска ставил атишные
<oxothuk> markmx:  ассм - это типа асемблер?
<markmx> да
<Mikhalo> Ну почему бубунта такая тормозная(((
<Lex_S> анимированное лого плавно переходит в чёрный экран и ничего xD
<oxothuk> скрипты на асемблере - это жесть)
<markmx> михало - что тормозит?
<Mikhalo> Lex_S: калька ведь шустрее.
<Mikhalo> в убунте гуи тормозит
<oxothuk> и разницы нт по большому счету, фря не фря, гента убунта, арч, деб, редхат
<Mikhalo> гуманная и тормозная
<xoveax> oxothuk, ну, скриптами их уже будет сложно назвать
<Mikhalo> Lex_S:  а если планировщик ввода-вывода поменять....
<Mikhalo> Lex_S: то будет летать.
<markmx> щас кто-то пойдет ппереустанавливать убунту... после ядерного взрыва, из за смененного ввода вывода =)
<Mikhalo> markmx: а ня кальке заменил на deadline
<Mikhalo> и не умер.
<doc24> привет всем
<doc24> как там юзание релиза?))
<Mikhalo> oooboontooo - linux for humanists
<Lex_S> Mikhalo: на что поменять?)
<Lex_S> а
<Lex_S> и чем оно лучше стандартных?)
<Mikhalo> Lex_S:  джаббер есть?
<Mikhalo> кидай свой
<Lex_S> нету)
<Mikhalo> а скайп?
<Lex_S> когдато регал, не помню
<Mikhalo> а майл агент?
<Lex_S> ))))
<Lex_S> да я сижу тока в irc в основном
<Mikhalo> ну где зареган-то?
<Mikhalo> ясно
<Mikhalo> сперва проверяем cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<Mikhalo> от рута
<Mikhalo> sudo -i
<Mikhalo> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<Lex_S> да там CFQ скорее всего стоит
<Mikhalo> далее  echo deadline > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<Mikhalo> у меня дидлейн как раз
<Lex_S> думаю на тормозном 5400rpm винте разница будет минимальна)
<Lex_S> нада на ssd накопить капусты
<oxothuk> xoveax:  ну.. изначально разговор шел о скриптах)
<Lex_S>  мдее
<Lex_S> какието странные дрова
<rapidsp> не горят?
<Lex_S> та поставил вручную драйвер .sh
<Lex_S> пишет Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<rapidsp> значит не поставил
<rapidsp> а стандартным путем?
<Lex_S> у меня не убунта)
<rapidsp> венда?
<Lex_S> xDDD
<Lex_S> не, арч
<XuMuK> куу
<XuMuK> Lex_S, таки поставил?
<nedrigaylov> всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<Lex_S> XuMuK: ку, не не поставил
<nedrigaylov> чем проще клиентскую ubuntu подключить к домену ldap?
<rapidsp> ибо не поддерживают они новенький икссервер имхо :)
<Lex_S> как ни странно, в lsmod fglrx есть
<Lex_S> ну 11.4 вроде поддердживают 1.10
<Lex_S> да и этот 1.10 уже в основных репах
<rapidsp> nedrigaylov: есть тока длинный путь
<Lex_S> я то думад случайно с тестинга его поставил
<nedrigaylov> пускай длинный, только что бы верный. хочу разобраться
<rapidsp> Lex_S: на сайте у ати читай какие иксы оно поддерживает
<rapidsp> nedrigaylov: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ввод_в_домен_windows?s[]=%D0%B2%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B4&s[]=%D0%B0&s[]=%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD
<rapidsp> оно?
<skalmi> скажите кто как делает проверку орфографии в скайпе?
<Lex_S> rapidsp: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30386
<nedrigaylov> rapidsp: возможно, но у меня не active directory
<Lex_S> ы
<rapidsp> nedrigaylov: ну на том же сайте поищи openldap
<Lex_S> а по ссылке 11.3
<nedrigaylov> на сервере директорий я ещё не остановился. пока поставил opendj
<nedrigaylov> бывший opends
<nedrigaylov> rapidsp: вот
<rapidsp> ну тогда хз..
<rapidsp> Lex_S: а ты именно его качал?
<rapidsp> Lex_S: спроси у химика, он знает как из репов ставить )
<Lex_S> та и с репов и с пользователиских репов( типо вашего ланчпада) качал, одинаково
<rapidsp> аа..
<rapidsp> значит чтото пошло не так :)
<Lex_S> то не может сконфигурировать по команде aticonfig
<rapidsp> Lex_S: спроси на #archlinux
<Lex_S> а вручную поставил - всё сконвигурировало, но ненаходит)
<Lex_S> та мне там ответили
<Lex_S> весьма подробно
<Lex_S> "с ними всегда проблемы"
<rapidsp> ))
<rapidsp> dblbim? yt j,vfyekb ^)
<Lex_S> ога
<rapidsp> видишь, не обманули :)
<nedrigaylov> а какой вообще сервер директорий лучше, а? нам надо, что бы юзеров можно было контролировать по правам доступа к папкам (локальным и сетевым), давать или не давать им загружать проги и т. п.
<nedrigaylov> и хочется, что бы документация была на русском, но не сильно критично. главное, что бы вообще была
<bromium> Товарищи, ну помогите настроить dansguardian, а то я отчаялся уже
<XuMuK> я даже хз, чо ето вапще такое
<rapidsp> ... но помогу! ))))
<IDDQD> ./autogen.sh    aclocal not found  чего он хочет?
<bromium> вам смешно, а я уже на стенку лезу. че-то не так делаю, значит....
<bromium> чувствую, что вопрос в настройках - где-то что-то поменять надо просто, возможно пару букв
<bromium> кто может помочь?
<XuMuK> bromium, чо ето такое вапще?
<XuMuK> понятно... не не сталкивалсо пока...
<XuMuK> bromium, ошибки выдает какие-нить?
<bromium> XuMuK: нет, ошибок не пишет, в логах нет ничего.
<bromium> я юзал dansguardian в связке как с privoxy  так и с tinyproxy
<bromium> безрезультано, хотя там все просто, судя по мануалам. возможно, из-за того, проблема, что ноут выходит в инте по вайфаю через роутер, а прокси и дансгардиан я ставлю на локальную машину (ноут). но я перебпробовал все - нифига.
<vadim_> привет
<chenzya> хола
<vadim_> русские есть?
<vadim_> которые шарят в юбунте
<chenzya> тут исключительно такие
<vadim_> ))
<vadim_> нужна помощь по lubuntu думаю от юбунту только названием отличается))) и так к делу: как установить файл с расширением tar.gz?
<chenzya> это архив
<chenzya> его можно распаковать
 * IDDQD подавился
<chenzya> )))
<vadim_> это я знаю)) распаковав что там именно смотреть?
<chenzya> смотря что там внутри
<Asti> read me
<Asti> )
<IDDQD> =)
<vadim_> http://download.utorrent.com/linux/utorrent-server-3.0-25053.tar.gz
<chenzya> устанавливаются .deb файлы
<vadim_> нету ридми)))
<chenzya> INSTALL
<Asti> alien
<vadim_> нету инсталл
<Asti> в deb делает
<vadim_> установть alien?
<Asti> как вариант
<vadim_> sudo apt-get install alien?
<Asti> да
<Asti> но я предпочитаю aptitude
<Asti> ))
<chenzya> Asti, он наверное cделает deb только из специально сформированного tar.bz2?
<Asti> из тара в деб
<Asti> поноцнно лупит
<Asti> не раз так делал
<chenzya> а если тут сырцы? он это интеллектуально распознает скомпилит и напишет скрипт инстала?
<vadim_> aptitude заместь apt-get?
<Asti> в /home копирнуть таровский и в консоле sudo alien имя.tar.gz
<Asti> ну лучше руками конечно
<Asti> просто алиен как вариант предложил смотря что нужно
<Asti> аптитуд приятнее
<vadim_> нужно установить торрент клиент
<vadim_> ))
<Asti> от апгета у меня пакетов сломаных валом остается
<chenzya> aptitude install transmission
<chenzya> так бы и сказал ))
<Asti> flush
<Asti> ))
<Asti> трансмшн ыи
<Asti> фи*
<vadim_> transmission он норм?
<Asti> я флаш юзаю
<Asti> )
<Asti> кому что
<Asti> )
<chenzya> flush, говорят круче :) я не пробовал
<vadim_> ок ребята спасибо. сейчас попробую. не куда не убегайте
<Asti> ))
<chenzya> пока рабочий день не кончится  -  тут
<HellRider> Ребят, привет!
<XuMuK> ку
<HellRider> Как вам unity и ubuntu 11.04?
<XuMuK> сойдёт
<chenzya> Круто всё но иногда падает =)))
<chenzya> по пока неизвестной причине
<chenzya> xorg в ребут
<vadim_> )) и тут назрел вопрос не по моей теме. я устанавливал любунту рядом с виндой для теста. Как удалить любунту не повредив винду, потому что много важных файлов нужно будет потом перенести если переходить полностю на линукс
<Lex_S> грохнуть лубунту и восстановить виндовый загрузчик
<XuMuK> vadim_, поставить просто другой дистр на раздел с лубунтой не вариант чтоль?
<Lex_S> а вообще, лучше ставить grub на отдельный раздел
<Lex_S> чтоб в случае чего можно было без проблем грохнуть саму систему а загрузку не повредить
<HellRider> У кого-нибудь есть EDID.bin файл для LCD монитора с родным разрешением в 1680x1050_60?
<XuMuK> vadim_, или ты хочешь чтобы одна винда осталась?
<vadim_> если я с линуксом не справлюсь, то что бы потом норм удалить любунту оставив винду
<chenzya> переформатировать раздел с линухом под NTFS и использовать в своё удовольствие
<Lex_S> vadim_: просто поставишь поверх своей лубунты другой дистр либо восстановишь старый виндовый зпгрузчик
<chenzya> ну и загрузчик вернуть виндовый
<Lex_S> какие проблемы
<chenzya> fdisk /mbr
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> и сделает эта комманда?
<XuMuK> и чо*
<chenzya> перепишет mbr
<chenzya> пропишет виндовый
<XuMuK> фигасе
<chenzya> под виндой на системном диске её выполнять надо
<XuMuK> тюю...
<chenzya> ??
<vadim_> винда работает норм) при загрузке grub выдает вариант выбора ОС, но она занимает же место если я не буду ее использовать. с под винды не могу найти файлы любунты.
<Lex_S> впрочем, гугл по запросу "восстановление загрузки Windows" выдаст немало вариантов
<XuMuK> так если он снесет раздел с линем/бутом, то для начала, надо как то в ету вашу винду загрузицо
<vadim_> грузится норм все
<vadim_> и любунту и винда
<chenzya> XuMuK, а ты сперва востанови mbr а затем уже разделы грохай ;)
<Lex_S> есть прога под венду
<Lex_S> для ext2,3,4 разделов
<Lex_S> но умеет тока читать
<XuMuK> chenzya, а как ты грохнешь из винды, допустим, ext4 или reiserfs раздел? о_О
<chenzya> explore2fs вроде и писать умеет
<Lex_S> ext2explore или както так
<Asti> chenzya, флаш норм есть канешн недороботки но они есть везде а за то что один тип накатал его а не орда прогеров респект ему)
<Lex_S> писать на ext из под веника я бы не рискнул
<chenzya> XuMuK, чудесной программой Powerquest Partition Magic
<XuMuK> он выше ext3 не то что писать, видеть нормально не могет
<chenzya> или она уже щас Norton Partition Magic называется
<XuMuK> chenzya, ето уже не из под винды тада...
<chenzya> XuMuK, почему?
<vadim_> так ребята вы о проге для удаления файлов линукса из под винды?? а то я запутался)
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> таких прог наверно уже и нет
<Lex_S> есть прога для удаления всего линукса)
<Asti> о\дык они и не нужны
<XuMuK> ну если ето что то типо акрониса, то она как бы сама как бутейбл сиди, то есть сама как ОС...
<Lex_S> вместе с разднлом и загрузкой
<chenzya> XuMuK, она как бэ сама как прога :) и работает из под винды безпроблэм
<XuMuK> и нормально видит ext4 разделы? странно...
<chenzya> vadim_, из под винды с линуховыми разделами лучше не работать, если линь не нужна то лучше эти раздлы переформатировать под NTFS
<chenzya> XuMuK, что же в этом странного?:)))
<yurau_> модет кто-н сказать на старом компе использование koi8-r ускорит компьютер против utf-8?
<Lex_S> а каким образом кодировка влияет на скорость работы?
<XuMuK> обычно все ети partition suite ы как лайв сиди работают... не видел, чтоб прям из самой винды запускались...
<chenzya> XuMuK, если ты не видел это ещё не значит что их нет ;)
<XuMuK> и тем более, чтоб нормально, без косякоу работали с ехт4 и тд
<XuMuK> chenzya, а я гдето сказал, что их нет?
<yurau_> Lex_S: файлы вроде короче должны быть
<chenzya> XuMuK, нет
<Lex_S> )))
<yurau_> Lex_S: может и ядро меньше чего-н будет потреблять
<Lex_S> хз,  о таких вещах даже не задумывался никогда :D
<yurau_> Lex_S: я тебя понимаю
<yurau_> хочу тачку 98 года завести :)
<yurau_> debian 6 тормозит почему-то :)
<chenzya> поставь туда redhat 7.3
<yurau_> думаю debian 5 поставить так образы все удалили
<chenzya> тока с пакетами будут траблы %)
<Lex_S> да ты знаешь толк в извращениях)
<vadim_> <chenzya>я вам в лиху написал
<XuMuK> chenzya, чо то я ни в одном описании ни слова про ext не вижу... только про NTFS и FAT...
<XuMuK> D
<yurau_> я сделаю распайку на ps/2 и поставлю оптическую мышь
<chenzya> щас бы найти как в Xchat личку прочитать %))
<vadim_> беда
<chenzya> XuMuK,  Первая сылка изи гугла http://109.95.210.172/2007/10/09/norton_partition_magic_8.05__rusifikator.html
<chenzya> XuMuK, между прочим ....• Предусмотрена поддержка файловых систем FAT, FAT32, NTFS, Ext2, Ext3......
<XuMuK> chenzya, если тебе кто то в личку напишет, у тебя автоматом вкладка добавицо с ником от кого пришло pm
<vadim_> не могу перенести нужный архив в директорию /home
<XuMuK> чо за
<chenzya> vadim_, может промахнулся? что-то у меня ничего нет
<vadim_> нет не промахнулся
<chenzya> о! вижу вижу :)
<vadim_> но вот у меня так. кратко обрисую ситуацию. у меня любунту сама нашла под себя свободное место на диске но не Системном а на другом. На нем лежат файлы которые я качал с под винды и под линуксом они бесполезны. Что в винде, что
<vadim_> <vadim_> в линуксе диск нормально работает, но вот с под винды системных файлов линукса не видно, что бы удалить. Возможно ли переформатировать диск без потери файлов или как то удалить линукс непосредственно с под линукса?
<vadim_> )))
<vadim_> не могу скопировать в /home ((( что-то о отказано в доступе
<vadim_> ((
<chenzya> XuMuK, я вот этими (показываю на руки) руками ещё в 2004 году Partition Magic-ом переразмерял и удалял разделы линуховые и не только ;)
<XuMuK> я обычно либо из самого линя, либо акронисом... а то, чтобы управлять ехт разделами, да из самой винды - для меня ето, как минимум, звучит странновато...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм как то я совсем розошелся))) 10 виртуальных столово и все забиты
<XuMuK> жесть, чо ж ты туда понапихал то?)
<XuMuK> мне 4х с избытком хватает)
<[v-8]_jupiter> браузеры 2 шт ) терминалов 4 , isq 1 , skype 1, filezilla 1 ,weechat 1
<vadim_> Ребята!!!!!!!!!!!!! помогите начинающему)))не копирует в папку /home отказанно в доступе. как исправить?
<velessky> Jy b yt ljk;ty rjgbhjdfnm
<velessky> и не должен копировать
<vadim_> ?!
<velessky> только через консоль под sudo
<velessky> защита от дурака
<vadim_> а можно подсказать команду?)))
<alexsi> [v-8]_jupiter а чем хорош виичат?
<velessky> sudo su
<velessky> apt-get install mc
<velessky> mc
<vadim_> это есть
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter, у меня 1 - браузер для всего, 2 - др. браузер с чатом, 3 - для ИМ, скайпа, ирки и иже с ними, 4 - торренты
<velessky> ну вот
<velessky> Под рутом заходи и в путь
<[v-8]_jupiter> alexsi: расширяется дополнениями + консольный
<XuMuK> vadim_, не надо в папку /home ничо копировать... надо в /home/username и по идее без sudo...
<velessky> Химик, не факт.Может он сервер поднимает?У сервера PW дох...дочерта файлов в хоум кладутся.
<vadim_> ок
<XuMuK> velessky, вряд ли)) ключевое слово "помогите новичку"))
<StealthVipera> )
<velessky> А, ну да....
<normal> ...
<XuMuK> velessky, и sudo su разве работает в убунте? о_О там же по умолчанию нет root а...
<XuMuK> sudo -s тада уж
<XuMuK> или sudo -i
<velessky> Работает еще как
<XuMuK> velessky, без passwd root?
<velessky> с ним)
<XuMuK> ну вот...
<velessky> ну работает же
<velessky> ввел пароль 1 раз и все в шоколаде
<XuMuK> да, но на чистой системе ето не сработает
<velessky> работает)
<velessky> еще как
<XuMuK> у каго нить стоит чистая убунта?
<XuMuK> без задания пасса для рута...
<velessky> пасс для рута такой же как и для первого юзера в системе
<chenzya> а мне каэца рут всегда есть как же так без рута %) без рута и жизнь не та
<XuMuK> короче всё с тобой ясно...
<velessky> когда ставишь убу
<velessky> у тебя просит имя. название компа. логин и пасс
<velessky> пасс от твого юзвера становится рутовым
<velessky> )
<Dark51> всем привет
<XuMuK> нету в убунте такого пользователя рут... он по умолчанию не активирован
<XuMuK> velessky, бабушке ето расскажи, мож поверит...
<chenzya> XuMuK, всмысле не активирован?
<StealthVipera> <Dark51> їпривет
<velessky> Химик, поставь систему заного и посмотри)
<XuMuK> velessky, а то я не ставил и не знаю
<velessky> ВМ тебе в помощь
<Dark51> подскажите пожалуйста, как прокинуть Usb с тонкого клиента на сервер
<XuMuK> chenzya, попробуй набери в консоли login root
<Dark51> использую Ltsp
<chenzya> XuMuK, я лучше su напишу ;)
<velessky> login: Cannot possibly work without effective root
<XuMuK> ну su напиши... эффект будет тот же
<velessky> velessky@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<velessky> [sudo] password for velessky:
<velessky> root@ubuntu:/home/velessky#
<velessky> dybvfntkmyj cvjnhb)
<XuMuK> и?
<chenzya> XuMuK, su проходит на ура... после ввода рутового пароля я становлюсь рутом
<XuMuK> ты пасс ввёл не рута, а velessky
<velessky> Ага.
<velessky> А дальше тебя ничего не смущает7
<velessky> root@ubuntu:
<XuMuK> и?
<chenzya> Всем пока!
<velessky> <chenzya> он неисправим
<XuMuK> velessky, а теперь попробуй exit, а потом su root
<velessky> <chenzya> пока
<velessky> exit
<velessky> velessky@ubuntu:~$ su root
<velessky> Пароль:
<Dark51> никто не сталкивался с тонкими клиентами?
<Lex_S> ))))))
<velessky> Так что sudo su работает на ура
<Lex_S> может кто-нить объяснить, что такого эксклюзивного есть на DVD с убунтой чего нет на CD?
<velessky> DVD - русская локаль
<Lex_S> О_о
<velessky> пакетов стоит побольше
<Lex_S> а чё в CD нету?
<XuMuK> velessky, а просто su?
<XuMuK> хотя у тебя да, заработает
<velessky> velessky@ubuntu:~$ su
<velessky> Пароль:
<XuMuK> ибо активирован рут
<velessky> <Lex_S> ytn? d cblb xfcnbxyfz
<velessky> <Lex_S> нет. в сиди частичная
<XuMuK> но по умолчанию он отключен в убунте и точка
<velessky> Да нет же)
<XuMuK> да не нет, а да
<XuMuK> короче проехали
<Lex_S> о боже
<Lex_S> столько разговоров из-за какого то рутовского пароля
<StealthVipera> не начинай розговор опять)
<velessky> <Lex_S> могу свою сборку скинуть.900 с небольшим метров.Стоит хром, вайн,qmmp ,Skype.Pidgin ,Xchat ,Gimp ,Audacity
<Lex_S> ))))
<Lex_S> не, мне не надо)
<chapt> root@server:~# su
<chapt> root@server:/home/sadmin#
<Lex_S> просто смотрю у нас на трекере DVD выложили
<chapt> ничего не включал
<Lex_S> мне всегда 700М образов хватало борлее чем
<velessky> Как знаешь =)
<Lex_S> и то часть сносил сразу
<Lex_S> ибо много лишнего
<velessky> да я тоже часть повырезал
<Lex_S> тока бесят кедовские зависимости
<Lex_S> из-за какогото плеера помнится чуть все кеды не выкосил
<nikonorr> привет свем, слава богу обновлений нет , уже не так все плохо
<velessky> Офис, эмпати,ритмбокс,питиви, гвиббер,эволюшен,томбой
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/LqWDt
<velessky> снес к чертям из образа
<XuMuK> так что сказки не надо рассказывать
<Lex_S> velessky: лучше qmmp ещё по прежнему ничего не придумали?
<Lex_S> а то я давно там не был
<velessky> <XuMuK> химик, давай я при тебе поставлю на виртуальную машину убунту
<velessky> и она войдет под судо су
<Lex_S> ггг
<velessky> то ты , не знаю, переиименуешься в "йадалпайоп"?
<chapt> бггг
<velessky> Если не войдет-я переименуюсь
 * chapt  пошел за попкорном
<XuMuK> velessky, то что ты долбоёб итак видно невооруженным глазом, мне то чо переименовывацо?
<Lex_S> и онлайн трансляцию организуй, а то народ уже за попкорном побежал
<velessky> так что, спорим?Через скайп трансляцию врублю
<velessky> Или через смотри.ком
<XuMuK> да можно прощще сделать
<adminn> у меня опять апплеты съехали
<Lex_S> ага, позвать всех с пивом на хату
<XuMuK> надо просто каго нить найти с неактивированным рутом и пусть попробует запустить сеанс рута...
<AndreX> velessky: да войдёт он под sudo su или sudo -s sudo -i потому что root заблокирован в убунте для прямого входа тоесть su или непосредственно из консоли используя логин root
<velessky> У меня она не активна.НЕТУ У МЕНЯ рута
<velessky> ибо мне не лень пароль каждый раз ввести)
<XuMuK> velessky, ты ж сказал, что ты сделал sudo passwd root
<velessky> Нет.Где я такое говорил?
<XuMuK> ето как раз и есть его активация... после етой комманды да, он есть
<velessky> Я не гвоорил что я пас руту давал)
<XuMuK> <XuMuK> velessky, и sudo su разве работает в убунте? о_О там же по умолчанию нет root а... <velessky> Работает еще как <XuMuK> velessky, без passwd root?   <velessky> с ним
<XuMuK> говорил
<velessky> Блия, тут уже я наепался-я имел ввиду что пасс ввожу)
<skai> www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-run-kde-plasma-widgets-in-ubuntu-unity
<skai> это капец, товарищи
<XuMuK> skai, во) хоть ты подтверди: есть в убунте пользователь root по умолчанию?)
<skai> @kban --user velessky 3600 за час отмоешь язык мылом от таких слов?
<skai> XuMuK: есть
<skai> XuMuK: но он хитрозаблокирован
<skai> но он есть
<skai> вернее не заблокирован
<skai> просто пароль на него не стоит.поэтому доступно судо
<skai> но он есть
<Lex_S> :D
<XuMuK> ну попробуй зайти в сессию под root)
<boris_t> sudo su -)
<XuMuK> а я посмотрю)
<XuMuK> без passwd root
<skai> XuMuK: а зачем? root.Drakia: /home/skai-falkorr
<skai> ну вот я в рутовой консольки
<XuMuK> skai, да нее, просто тут спор возник, есть ли полноценный рут в убунте по умолчанию...
<skai> есть
<skai> то, что ему пароль не ставили - не делает его неполноценным
<XuMuK> skai, я не про консольку, а про сессию иксов
<skai> эммммм
<skai> товарищ
<skai> выбросите траву
<XuMuK> низачто
<Lex_S> а чё вы паритесь? есть - отлично, нету - всё включается
<skai> иксы под рутом:их давно выпилили
<XuMuK> ну как бы...
<boris_t> нужен гуи файловый менеджер с правами рута ? gksudo nautilus
<skai> boris_t: ты что?достаточно gksu
<skai> :)
<skai> gksu nautilus
<chapt> господи sudo -s
<chapt> вот тебе и рут
<XuMuK> skai, http://itmages.ru/image/view/182757/fc96e7c5 в убунту такое возможно, без sudo passwd root?)
<XuMuK> чтд.
<XuMuK> skai, и если у него не задан пароль, то о какой полноценности речь вапще? о_О
<chapt> а зачем логиниться полноценно под рутом? консоли с рутовыми правами с головой хватает
<skai> XuMuK: теперь либо объясни принцип ограничения функциональности при отсутствии пароля или молчи и перестань смешить меня :)
<skai> *функциональности рута
<skai> ессесно
<skai> прочих пользователей нас не интересует
<chapt> тут как то и рутовую консоль стремновато держать, а зачем логинится то вообще?
<XuMuK> chapt, вопрос не зачем, возможно и незачем, а возможно ли впринципе
<skai> chapt: предпочтения людей в сексе - это их личное дело.не будет вдаваться в подробности, зачем ему это
<Lex_S> :D
<XuMuK> даже не возможно, а наверняка незачем
<Lex_S> чем sudo не устраивает?
<chapt> а возможно ли в принципе почесать правой рукой пятую точку через левое плечо?
<XuMuK> ещё один гений
<paul11> я помню в мандриве логинился под рутом, там в гноме рабочий стол с красным фоном - чтоб не забывал)
<skai> XuMuK: теперь вас двое таких смешных гениев тут
<XuMuK> нас?
<chapt> фирма каноникл не случайно отключила по умолчанию возможность входить под рутом, дабы оффтопикопоклонники не могли откровенно налажать, крича потом повсюду о крайней недружелюбности линуха, который снес его любимую папку с порно, кстати в 7-м оффтопик
<XuMuK> скорее вас
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/182780/6e22e767  Union Blue )) вот оно счастье
<skai> XuMuK: вас вас.пока ты не расскажешь мне в чем проявляется ограничение функциональности пользователя root при отсутствии у него пароля - ты ооочень смешной "гений"
<chapt> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=linux+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%83+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D1%8F+%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4+root&lr=225
<skai> nikonorr: у тя ни вкуса, ни совести. заставьте меня развидеть это!!!
<Yulya> гм
<nikonorr> да лан, я все темы пробую, какие есть, я что ли виноват что есть только такие
<nikonorr> ))
<Yulya> господа
<Yulya> расскажите мне, от чего такое происходит
<nikonorr> нарисуйте же мне чегонибудь покрасивее
<skai> nikonorr: orta или mint freshness
<XuMuK> skai, http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/ubuntu-root-access.html
<Yulya> я делаю тарбол системы
<XuMuK> особенно выделеное прочитай
<Yulya> живой, рабочей
<Yulya> распаковываю
<Yulya> делаю вот такой фстаб http://paste2.org/p/1398614
<Yulya> ставлю граб
<Yulya> загружаюсь
<Yulya> загрузка доходит до монтирования локальных дисков
<skai> XuMuK: и?ты продолжишь игнорировать мой вопрос или все таки попробуешь ответить?
<Lex_S> там там же по uuid прописано всё
<Lex_S> uuid после форматирования раздела даже меняется
<Lex_S> Yulya:
<XuMuK> skai, по твоему то есть, рут есть, но без пароля... так чтоли?
<nikonorr> Minty freshness?
<Yulya> http://touhou.ru/upload/6a12b415e03838b3682c25ea0fc379a8.png
<XuMuK> и чо ето за дырявая херня тада?
<Yulya> дело не в uuid
<Yulya> диски монтируются
<skai> XuMuK: ясно.вопрос ты не прочел.попробуй еще раз прочесть:  "в чем проявляется ограничение функциональности пользователя root при отсутствии у него пароля?"
<XuMuK> короче забей... всё равно все при своих остались
<Yulya> если сделать все тоже самое без bind'ов
<Lex_S> хы
<Yulya> то система загружается нормально
<AndreX> !enter > Yulya
<ubuntuhelp> Yulya, please see my private message
<XuMuK> skai, в том что НЕТ такого юзера в убунте, пока ты ему пасс не задашь
<XuMuK> sudo ето не root
<Lex_S> как это нет?
<nikonorr> ребяты , не сидите нигде , ни под рутом , ни где бы то еще. И всего то делов.Весна же
<Lex_S> )))))))))
<Yulya> и если сейчас нажать ctrl+alt+del то второй раз система загрузится нормально
<skai> XuMuK: cat /etc/passwd | awk -F ':' '{ print $1 }'
<skai> XuMuK: странно.а у меня в системе есть рут.а пароль я не задавал
<skai> че деется
<skai> планетяне!!черные ветралеты!!!
<skai> они мне рута сделали!!а ить химик жеж обещал, что его нет!!!
<XuMuK> а у меня не убунта
<Yulya> я подозреваю что проблема в апстарте
<Lex_S> лол
<StealthVipera> XD
<skai> XuMuK: а у меня да.и рут есть сразу.как и везде.так что "гений" тут ты
<Lex_S> XuMuK: надо было это им сказать ещё 3-4 страницы назад обсуждения рут vs нерут
<XuMuK> skai, а ограниченность проявляецо хотя бы в том, что ты не можешь начать сессию рута, не залогинившись сначало от юзера, который есть в списге sudoers
<skai> Lex_S: то, что у него федора - я знаю.но он же обсуждает рута в убунте.то, что он не может проверить - не делает его умнее
<XuMuK> skai, ну ето ты так думаешь... по мне так ето вы тут гении...
<Lex_S> -_-
<skai> XuMuK: можешь.если знать пароль.то, что ты его не знаешь - не делает рута неполноценным
<skai> XuMuK: открою секрет.у рута есть пароль
<Yulya> http://touhou.ru/upload/e79700842aa585c0b587d25ae92db54a.png
<skai> XuMuK: по дефолту.тока задан не юзером
<skai> XuMuK: вот и все пироги
<Yulya> это с запуском апстарта с --verbose
<XuMuK> skai, ага, кешированный, который юзают только скрытые системные процессы...
<vonderer> лол
<AndreX> Yulya: хвати по строчке в пару слов писать уже, а то искать твой вопрос потом очень трудно становиться >_<
<skai> XuMuK: ну вот если ты не знаешь код от сейфа - сейф не стал неполноценным.просто ты не знаешь код.если у тя нет денег на автобус - автобус не неподлноценен.просто у тебя нет денег.если ты не знаешь пароль рута - рут не
<skai> неполноценен.просто ты не знаешь пароль от рута. итог: ты без денег, без кода от сейфа.и без пароля рута
<nikonorr> сейчас сейчас, будет у меня Minty Freshness тогда поглядим
<vonderer> роскошный срачик развернули :)
<XuMuK> skai, для меня он неполноценный, ибо я не смогу его полноценно юзать, не зная ключа... он для меня просто становицо куском железа беспантовым
<skai> XuMuK: так это ты неполноценен.если ыт пароля не знаешь
<skai> рут то не потерял ни одного своего свойства
<skai> включая отсутствие допуска тем, кто неполноценен
<Yulya> AndreX: хорошо
<XuMuK> skai, слышь чо... базарчик профильтруй
<vonderer> если нужен рут, включай его и пользоваться.
<vonderer> *и пользуйся
<Lex_S> о боже....
<vonderer> беда-беда
<skai> XuMuK: я не могу фильтровать все глупости, что ты говоришь.можно поискать плагины к твоему клиенту чата, чтобы он фильтровал тебя.но это тебе уже сидеть
<XuMuK> skai, мои не надо фильтровать... за своими следи
<skai> XuMuK: дык тока ты глупости несешь.так что тебя пофильтрвоать надо
<jham> lol
<Yulya> вопрос полностью: я сделала бэкап системы, растарила его на новый диск, поправила фстаб http://paste2.org/p/1398614 , поставила граб. Все это было сделано правильно, и система может загрузится, но при первой загрузке я получаю следующее : http://touhou.ru/upload/6a1
<StealthVipera> Вопрос: в убунте10.10 можно било включить ф-цию графики что б "окна гнулись" тип в убунте 11.04 такого не вижу оно гдето есть?
<XuMuK> skai, если ты так считаешь, то ето не факт что глупости говорю я...
<jham> Yulya: чё тролишь
<skai> XuMuK: ну ты не подтвердил их никаким аргументом, кроме всеобъемлющего "имхо".следовательно ты глупости несешь
<nikonorr> StealthVipera: есть гнутые окна
<Yulya> jham: что?
<vonderer> ccsm, наверное, поставить нужно :)
<AndreX> Yulya: вопервых как делался тарбол и как распаковывался и на какой диск комп(другой или тодже)
<nikonorr> в компизе вязкие они называются
<vonderer> compizconfig-settings-manager ставь
<vonderer> а потом ccsm запускай
<XuMuK> skai, чо те подтвердить аргументами? что root в убунте по дефолту не активирован, а следовательно неполноценен? подтверди/докажи мне обратное, а то я пока тоже только "имхо" увидел, причом претендующее на истину в последней инстанции
<skai> XuMuK: jy frnbdbhjdfy
<skai> XuMuK: он активирован
<skai> XuMuK: иначе бы его функциональности не было
<XuMuK> ну зайди в икс сессию под рутом тада
<Yulya> AndreX: tar cjf /* из корня. Проблема не в тарболе и не в ведре - если не монтировать /var/ и /tmp/ биндом(переложив их в соответствующее место) то система загружается
<skai> XuMuK: ты просто не знаешь пароля
<skai> XuMuK: оно мне надо?
<jham> Yulya: на второй урлке мултики со спамом
<skai> мне убить текущую сессию иксов для тебя?
<skai> оно мне надо?
<XuMuK> при чом тут надо не надо... вопрос можно или нельзя
<skai> XuMuK: можно
<skai> XuMuK: точно так же ка и в федоре
<XuMuK> я тебе показал, что в арче, где етот пользователь есть, такое возможно...
<Yulya> jham: по какой именно?
<skai> XuMuK: как и в арче активировать пароль рута и зайти
<skai> XuMuK: кто то тебе запрещает поступить как в арче и задать пароль руту?
<vonderer> девочки, не ссорьтесь
<vonderer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<XuMuK> он там СНАЧАЛА активиронван...
<Lex_S> в арче пароль на рута ставится при установке системы
<vonderer> в убунте рут отключен по умолчанию, но его можно включить
<vonderer> если надо.
<XuMuK> причом ето единственный юзер после установки...
<jham> Yulya: на которой у тебя "я получаю следущее"
<vonderer> арчик ставится более классическим для линуксов образом
<skai> XuMuK: да?и пароль тебе сообщает?или ты при установке задавал пароль?
<skai> в убунте тоже активирован
<XuMuK> задаешь
<Lex_S> писец
<skai> XuMuK: ну и кто мешает тебе в убунте при утсановке задать пароль рута?
<AndreX> Yulya: вместо id попробуй прописать /dev/sdxX в fstab
<Lex_S> такой срач
<Lex_S> из-за какого то рута
<XuMuK> skai, а какой от него понт, если ты не можешь им воспользовацо?
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/182792/f8be2f36  Minty Freshness   Она? Теперь я крут?
<skai> XuMuK: почему?если я задам пароль рута при становке - я смогу им и пользоваться
<Yulya> AndreX: проблема, как ты можешь заметить на скриншоте, не в uuid - оба диска монтируются нормально
<XuMuK> skai, никто не мешает, но спор был изначально, есть ли полноценный юзер рут в убунту по дефолту
<skai> XuMuK: есть
<AndreX> Yulya: ща гляну нет тормозит (
<oxothuk> есть
<skai> XuMuK: точно такой же как и в арче
<XuMuK> и, как выяснилось, он там есть, но НЕ полноценный, ограниченный...
<vonderer> чем sudo -s неполноценен?
<skai> XuMuK: он ничем не ограничен.
<skai> XuMuK: он такой же как в арче
<skai> XuMuK: так же как в арче задай пароль
<XuMuK> vonderer, sudo ето не рут. точка
<skai> XuMuK: и юзай как в арче
<vonderer> sudo -s открывает шел с правами рута
<vonderer> что тебе ещё нужно?
<skai> vonderer: не отвлекай человека судой.у него итак извилин не так много.не перегрузи их
<XuMuK> skai, при чом тут задай? ты притворяешсо чтоли? тебе говорят - по умолчанию
<vonderer> я в арчике рутом не пользовался после установки. вообще ни разу
<oxothuk> я, кстате,  согласен с химиком, что судо это не рут
<skai> oxothuk: а я где то говорил про судо?
<oxothuk> хотябы потаму, что первое это программа, а второе - пользователь
<oxothuk> химик говорил
<vonderer> в чём объективная разница между su и sudo -s, кроме пароля и хоумдира?
<skai> XuMuK: ты точно упорот сегодня.давай по порядку.в арче ты рут пароль сам задал?
<nikonorr> буков меньше блин
<XuMuK> skai, слышь, щегол, ты допиздишся када нить... ты чо вапще можешь знать про мои извилины?
<skai> XuMuK: ты их все показываешь тут
<vonderer> при том, что в sudoers  у юзера есть права на всё.
<skai> XuMuK: и прекрати ругаться.
<XuMuK> skai, и чо, раз у тя есть кнопка, то можно выёбывацо чтоль? я переходил на личности:
<XuMuK> ?*
<skai> XuMuK: да.ты материшься.
<XuMuK> skai, я начал?
<XuMuK> ибо выводишь...
<skai> @kban --user XuMuK 3600 мыть рот с мылом.не умеешь вести себя культурно - сиди на лавочке у подъезда.
<skai> @mode -b *!~petr@90.155.218.137
<skai> @kban --user XuMuK 3600 мыть рот с мылом.не умеешь вести себя культурно - сиди на лавочке у подъезда.
<Lex_S> кошмар
<skai> вечно у нас бан листы переполняются
<vonderer> плохие, негодные бан-листы
<skai> ниче.час остынет - продолжим расскаывать ему, где он глупости сказал
<vonderer> а смысл?
<Lex_S> мне ещё ниразу не понадобилась сессия рута
<chapt> блин
<Lex_S> судо всегда хватало
 * chapt  с недоумением посмотрел на полбанки недоеденного попкорна
<chapt> изверг, чтож ты сделал то
<skai> vonderer: ну вдруг он не так туп, как выглядит
<skai> vonderer: ить считать неполноценным рута, потому, что он сам неполноценен.и считать рута в арче лучше, потмоу, что руту в арче ОН задал пароль, а в убунте ОН не стал задавать пароль - вверх дибилизма
<vonderer> он мне доказывал, что unetbootin лишнюю дрянь ставит на флешку, лол
<Yulya> господа
<Yulya> больше никаких догадок нет?
<vonderer> я с арча на убунту перешёл, лол
<Lex_S> бле
<vonderer> буквально на днях
<Lex_S> я щас чувствую тоже какуюнить одну систему снесу
<vonderer> какую?
<skai> vonderer: ну да.зачем тебе syslinux. лишняя дрянь.ставь вручную груб4дос.низя юзать автоматически устанавливаемые вещи.они "неполноценны"
<Lex_S> арч или мифбунту
<Lex_S> в арче из-за дров графика не поднимается
<skai> @mode +q Lex_S
<vonderer> для меня последней каплей стал третий гном
<Lex_S> skai: +q?
<skai> дурацкий фринод
<skai> @mode -b *!*@95.73.118.242
<skai> @mode -b *!*@sr14.hostlife.net
<skai> @mode -b *!*@77.120.49.26
<skai> @mode -b  *!~ambal@*
<skai> @mode -b  *!*@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<skai> @mode -b  *!~skai_xren@*
<skai> @mode -b  *!~skai_kaze@*
<User866[web]> skai: ты в Москве живешь?
<skai> @mode +q Lex_S
<nikonorr> а я буду продолжать пользовать юнити , потому что она хороооошая
<skai> User866[web]: ты язык помыл?
<User866[web]> skai: я чо и спрашиваю... если да, то как нить тет-а-тет расскажешь мне сколько у меня и сколько у тебя извилин и всё остальное...
<User866[web]> а ты вы только за екранами моников такие смелые...
<skai> User866[web]: две и те на кепке.а теперь иди мыть язык.у тебя еще чуть меньше часа на то, чтобы перестать говорить как быдло
<vonderer> даешь бокс по переписке!
<skai> @kick "User866[web]" вово.вы вечно такие герои, вычисляющие адрес по ip.знаете, что никуда не пойдете, но понта....
<lockal> кстати, по поводу юнити, я таки написал статью http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/118678/
<jham> !plenken
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='plenken'
<User133[web]> skai: ты ж раньше нормальным был, а щас становишсо на мва похож, у которого два мнения - его и неправильное...
<jham> User133[web]: хорош уже
<skai> @kick "User133[web]" я тебе дал мнение.ты его игнорировал и вел себя как быдло.а теперь на час успокойся, или придется банить твою подсеть за обход бана
<AndreX> да штож это такое сёдня
<nikonorr> lockal: вот спасибо! хоть кто-то про юнити помнит ))
<skai> есть юзеры с ноутами с блютусом?
<User931[web]> skai: да хоть оббанься, смысла ето не меняет...
<chapt> skai: есть дома
<User931[web]> проще всего навыебывацо и кикнуть... очень смело!
<StealthVipera> <skai> я
<nikonorr> 931 иди нахуй , я из саратова
<skai> @kban --user nikonorr 864000 ты дорогу разведай,а потом посылай.у тебя время на круиз есть
<skai> StealthVipera: ты 11.04 ставил?
<StealthVipera> да
<skai> StealthVipera: блютус работает?
<StealthVipera> кокраз проверяю чот не врубается
<chapt> в 10.10 запустился вообще из коробки
<skai> StealthVipera: https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/762964
<skai> StealthVipera: отметься, чтобы быстрее чинили
<skai> chapt: в 11.04 сломали блютусдемона
<skai> chapt: пусть чинят
<skai> итак бага с 27 апреля висит
<chapt> да один черт ранее июля я на 11.04 не переползу
<AndreX> chapt: у меня и в 11,4 работает блютус тока на стационарнике правда
<skai> AndreX: стационарникик не в счет.там трабла тока у встраиваемых блютусов.
<chapt> всем пока
<chapt> пошел я в сторону дома
<skai> вообще все кому не лень - отметьтесь в баге.а то ленятся
<skai> камент не нуден.главное - нажать, что этот баг affected
<AndreX> ща по отмечаем
<mozillaman> народ помоги плииз хотел на кедах горячими клавишами переместить файл а оно не действует(( ток текст копирует а файлы никак(
<AndreX> кеды глумятся
<mozillaman> AndreX: а помочь нормально если человек просит?
<skai> !q | mozillaman
<ubuntuhelp> mozillaman: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mozillaman> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена кубунту 11,04 я пытаюсь переместить или скопировать файл стандартными горячими клавишами в результате файл и не подумал переместится по требованию
<skai> mozillaman: яяяяяснооо.ты не понял, брат наш меньший.это был намек на то, что надо бы подробностей добавить.куда копировал, например?
<skai> может прав нет на копирование
<mozillaman> skai: нет права то как раз есть
<mozillaman> skai: я хочу скопировать базу даных муск из скачаного в например домашнюю папку
<Lemures> привет
<skai> mozillaman: тебе это экстрасенс сказал, или ты все-таки подтвердишь это фразой "я создал для теста папку в домашней директории и там проверял - не работает"
<skai> mozillaman: а мускуль где лежит база твоя?
<mozillaman> skai: в папке загруженное
<Lemures> у кого ещё unity после выхода из спячки вешает намертво всё?
<skai> а скачивал ты как?
<skai> Lemures: у тебя
<skai> !q | Lemures
<ubuntuhelp> Lemures: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mozillaman> skai: ну через браузер хром)
<skai> !q1 | Lemures
<ubuntuhelp> Lemures: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> mozillaman: так.ls -la
<Lemures> я думал тут можно просто пообщаться, поделиться опытом, мнением, а не только вопросы задавать.
<User582[web]> skai: если у него юнити, как ты думаешь, какая у него версия? извилистый ты наш...
<skai> mozillaman: сделай на папку мускуленка.глянем
<skai> User582[web]: то, что ты читать не умеешь - это я уже понял.другим то не показывай свою глупость.я выше уже пояснение дал.
<User582[web]> да и какая ранзница впринципе
<mozillaman> skai: ща подож кажется я разобрался в чем баг
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*.77.229.*
<skai> @kick "User582[web]"
<skai> mozillaman: только не сюда
<mozillaman> skai: ДА блин это старый баг если раскладка русская то он не копирует
<skai> !paste | mozillaman
<ubuntuhelp> mozillaman: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<mozillaman> skai: спасибо))
<skai> mozillaman: тааааак.когда я затребовал подробностей - ты решил умолчать о том, что ты копировал не контро+ц а контрол+с?
<skai> и вставить пытался не ctrl+v а ctrl+м?
<skai> то есть ыт юзал не дефолтные клавиши и удивлялся, почему не копирует
<mozillaman> skai:  нее ты не понян
<skai> живой пример столь любимого в народе, "я ничего не делал - оно само"
<mozillaman> skai: там клавиши дефолт я тыкал но на русской раскладке
<skai> mozillaman: это не баг. v и м - две разные клавиши.
<skai> mozillaman: дефолт ctrl+v
<mozillaman> skai: я знаю
<skai> а ты делал ctrl+м
<mozillaman> skai: вот http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=01766bf33e966bd8
<skai> он и пытался найти сочетание такое.его нет
<Lemures> Здравствуйте, уважаемые пользователи канала ubuntu-ru. У меня Ubuntu 11.04 х32 на нетбуке MSI Wind U100 2гб оперативы. Unity после выхода из спячки вешает систему.
<User157[web]> skai: я читаю и разговариваю на трех языках, даун, а ты чо нить кроме баша знаешь? и
<User157[web]> и как народ банить
<skai> @mode +b *!*@95.61.*
<User157[web]> ыы
<skai> @kick "User157[web]"
<vonderer> ты такими темпами все интернеты забанишь
<skai> скатился в унылое кидание какашками.а ведь был интересным человеком
<skai> у нас тут не так много испанцев
<skai> так что всех интернета не лишу
<vadim_> )))
<mozillaman> skai: ну ты понял что это все таки баг с раскладкой а не из-за моего ламерства?
<Lemures> интернето-лишатель
<skai> mozillaman: а в чем баг?
<skai> в том, что в двух разных раскладках две разные клавиши?
<skai> mozillaman: ведь можно и на своем языке юзать клавишу в сочетаниях собственных.
<vonderer> в том, что kde не воспринимает ctrl+клавишу в русской расклакде, как ctrl+клавишу в латинице.
<vonderer> видимо. Хотя обычно оно воспринимается одинаково в обоих языках :)
<skai> vonderer: ну вот и где баг?то, что мой желудок не воспринимает бумагу как колбасу  тоже баг?:))
<vonderer> кеды издеваются же, лол
<skai> vonderer: дык.плакальщики с неанглийским языком настояли на том, чтобы иметь возможность ставить в юникоде свои собственные сочетания хоть на иврите
<vonderer> ._.
<vonderer> ужас
<Shandro> убунтоводоведы есть?
<skai> Shandro: нет
<skai> Shandro: только гентушники
<Lemures> ушли
<skai> Shandro: ты канал неправильно ввел
<Shandro> это плачевно....
<skai> Shandro: а то.попробуй на ubuntu-ru зайти
<skai> Shandro: там вроде в топике сказано, что убунтовский канал
<vonderer> а никто случаем не выводил пульс в айскаст какой-нибудь?
<Lemures> skai: табличку сарказм поднимайте, чтобы не объяснять
<StealthVipera> <Lemures> так же само
<skai> vonderer: я как то ради веселья дома мпд в айскаст выводил
<skai> Lemures: дык.сломалась от частого использования.
<vonderer> мпд и напрямую вещать умеет :)
<skai> vonderer: ну я хотел юзать на другом компе
<skai> vonderer: а не управлять музыкой на своем
<Lemures> skai: так Вы утверждаете, что не ставили вы новую убунту с интерфейсом юнити?
<skai> vonderer: мпд же стриминг через айскаст и выводит - интегрирован
<vonderer> эмм
<skai> Lemures: ставил.посмотреть что сломали
<vonderer> вообще можно через айскаст, а можно и без айскаста :)
<skai> vonderer: через шуткаст.но айс кошернее
<Lemures> skai: а выход из спящего режима тестировали? как думаете, может быть связано зависание с нестабильной версией компиза?
<vonderer> чем?
<skai> Lemures: может быть связано с чем угодно.чаще всего с дровами на видео
<[s]pam> добрый день, господа)
<skai> vonderer: счас может и ничем.но в 2008 был кошерней
<StealthVipera> [s]pam:  добрый
<[s]pam> попроп
<[s]pam> попробовал убунту 11.04
<[s]pam> буду ставить однозначно
<Lemures> skai: у меня нетбук, видео интел 3100 или вообще 950
<[koshka]> ку
<skai> тем более
<[s]pam> на компе физически два диска, один как своп + /, другой как /home
<skai> они дрова интела сломали в релизе
<StealthVipera> у мну тож U100
<Lemures> [s]pam: спасибо, товарищ, за ценное мнение))
<Lemures> StealthVipera: и каков вердикт?
<[s]pam> если я при переустановке укажу на второй диск точку монтиорвания как /home и не буду форматировать, будет мне счастье и все файлы будут ;nbds&
<[s]pam> живы*
<[s]pam> это вопрос)
<vonderer> а фс какая?
<Lemures> конечно, я щитаю
<AndreX> [s]pam: будут тока укажи туже фс что и на диске
<[s]pam> а юзера в новой убунте придется создавайть с таким же именем?
<vonderer> с таким же uid
<vonderer> и именем, да
<[s]pam> печалька
<vonderer>  /home/username же
<vonderer> ты можешь предварительно каталог переименовать
<vonderer> но uid желательно тот же
<User915[web]> skai: ты вот мне честно скажи, ты считаешь, что ты прав в данной ситуации?
<vonderer> тебе не надоело?
<User915[web]> хотя бы себе не ври...
<skai> User915[web]: да.я тебе дал час на то, чтобы ты остыл и прекратил материться.а ты не можешь успокоится.
<User915[web]> vonderer: тебя кто нить спрашивал?
<vonderer> нет, а что?
<User915[web]> свободен
<skai> @kick "User915[web]" час не можешь потерпеть - тебе бы в будизм надо учиться успокоению
<vonderer> буддизм.
<vonderer> но буддизм не для школоты всё-таки.
<[s]pam> благодарствую, товарищи)
<skai> @mode +b *!*@80.32.*
<User795[web]> skai: я не про то... я про то что не стоило переходить на личности... я себя нормально вел, пока ты не высказал своего субьективного мнения, по поводу моих извилин...
<User795[web]> то есть ты просто назвал меня дураком
<skai> @kick "User795[web]"
<skai> он не может просто час потерпеть?
<oxothuk> а тут все бурлят говна)))
<vonderer> не скажи
<vonderer> настолько - нечасто
<skai> @mode -b *!*@80.32.*
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*80.32.*
<skai> cjhhb
<skai> сорри
<skai> вот так было правильно
<[koshka]> )
<User529[web]> да у меня соседей много с вайфаем, не переживай...
<skai> @kick "User529[web]"да дождись ты конца часа, а потом выскажешься
<skai> ить закончатся соседи
<skai> @mode -b *!~misha@*
<skai> @mode -b *!~meow@*
<skai> вот человеку не лень лазить по вафлям соседей, вместо того, чтобы помедетировать и достигнуть успокоения
<vovankrot> в чем соль?
<[koshka]> а че случилось?
<skai> @mode -b *!*@95.61.*
<[koshka]> Скай как обычно?)
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*95.61.*
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*77.229.*
<skai> @mode -b *!*@*.77.229.*
<skai> [koshka]: дал за маты час.он не может потерпеть
<skai> вот за обход получает пермбаны
<skai> ему то всего 3 минуты осталось жеж:)
<vovankrot> >>make[1]: *** [_module_/home/vovankrot/Документы/2009_1204_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0/os/linux] Ошибка 2
<vovankrot> make[1]: Выход из каталога `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic'
<vovankrot> make: *** [LINUX] Ошибка 2<<
<vovankrot> WTF?
<skai> vovankrot: уложился в 3 строки:)молодец
<skai> vovankrot: ты все build-essentials поставил?
<skai> все зависимости для сборки удовлетворил?
<vovankrot> погодь, дай погуглить )
<skai> вот.час прошел:)
<skai> это ж было не сложно:)подождать 3600 секунд^_^
<vonderer> это он время так коротал
<vonderer> очевидно же
<VMV> привет
<vovankrot> как узнать стоит ли build-essentials?
<vovankrot> вроде по умолчанию должен?
<skai> vovankrot: посмотреть,а стоят ли или нет
<skai> не должен
<skai> интрументы для сборки пакетов ставить самому отдельно
<skai> и зависимости для сборки
<AndreX> не а
<vovankrot> печалька(
<[koshka]> skai: ясн
<skai> vovankrot: пИчалька.так правильно
<VMV> в 11.04 в гноме не работает тачпад synaptic на ноуте acer extensa 5635zg, что посоветуете?
<skai> VMV: выбросить асер
<Lemures> а ещё у меня флэш не хочет грузить контент. фильм грузит минуту и останавливается. фокс 4.0.1, флэш последний. куда копнуть?
<skai> Lemures: интернет стабилен?
<VMV> skai, а так чтоб починить?
<skai> VMV: ну тут сложнее.посмотри на ланчпаде, мож для асеров проблема специифчная.но синаптик сам работает в 11.04.у меня работал
<Guest38000> привет, народ подскажите есть ли программа для Ubuntu 10.10 Server которая бы предоставила ВЕБ интерфейс для удобной настройки и управления Wi-Fi? То есть как на обычных роутерах. Хочу сделать точку доступа.
<Lemures> skai: телефон по вайфаю нормально с ютуба грузит видео
<VMV> skai, дело в том, что у товарища на таком же все нормально, а у меня работает только в гдм, только входит в сеанс гнома-отрубается..
<skai> Guest38000: думаю нет.но можешь попробовать проишвку написать сам
<Guest38000> причём тут прошивка o.O
<skai> VMV: гсд глчит может юыть.тут раз на раз не приходится
<jdemion> Всем привет! Подскажите, в Убунту (11.04) есть сохранение сеанса?
<vovankrot> хм...а build-essential то стоит, значит не удоволетворены зависимости...
<skai> Guest38000: дык реверсни ее и вебморду перепиши для своей системы.все равно оно же на линуксе.
<Guest38000> меня интересует софтина под Ubuntu 10.10 Server с помощью которой можно было бы настраивать и управлять Wi-Fi
<skai> ivan_:
<VMV> skai, гсд?
<skai> Guest38000: iwconfig есть
<skai> VMV: gnome-settings-daemon
<Guest38000> это понятно, но мне бы хотелось не с командами возиться, а через веб-интерфейс это дело настроить
<skai> Guest38000: если гугл не знает - захотелось только тебе.а раз тебе первому захотелось - тебе и писать это
<Guest38000> skai: я имел в виду не определенный роутер, а вообще интерфейс "как на роутерах"
<skai> !pm > VMV
<ubuntuhelp> VMV, please see my private message
<skai> !pm > vovankrot
<ubuntuhelp> vovankrot, please see my private message
<skai> VMV: не тебе
<skai> Guest38000: а че ты от него хочешь?
<skai> Guest38000: что он должен уметь?
<vovankrot> как узнать какие зависимости ставить?
<Guest38000> настройка wi-fi, выставление параметров сети для клиентских компьютеров (DHCP), задание пароля на доступ, включение B/G/N стандарта Wi-Fi, просмотр подключённых пользователей, ведение логов, в общем ничего не обычного!
<skai> vovankrot: дык посмотреть от чего зависит
<Lemures> меня интересует софтина под ubuntu 11.04, с помощью которой можно было бы настраивать и управлять людьми
<AndreX> Guest38000: из прошивки роутера выдерни и перековыряй, а потом в сервак поставь, ну или с нуля пиши
<skai> Guest38000: консольно тока вроде.вебморду для такого не писали как я помню
<vovankrot> ставлю я дрова, значит по идее мне нужен перевод из С++?
<Guest38000> у меня нет роутера ))
<[koshka]> вы Скаю уже  денег должны за консультации :D
<VMV> skai, и что можно сделать с гсд?
<skai> vovankrot: зависимости обычно в инструкции по сборке указаны
<AndWhat> перебъёцо... тут энтузиасты, а они по определению денег не берут
<[koshka]> ну вот.. а я то думала )
<AndWhat> skai: во сколько бан кончаецо то?
<skai> AndWhat: да твой час закончился 10 минут назад.и знц давно висит.новый юзернейм регать не надо было^)^
<AndWhat> а кто его регал
<AndreX> Guest38000: ну нет же есть погугли прошивки и всё кпримеру на dlink dir 320
<XuMuK> и правда чтоль
<skai> ааааа.точно.тут же юзернеймы то регистронезависимы.вечно забываю
<Guest38000> это извращение какое-то выдирать прошивки из роутеров o.O
<[koshka]> котэ ушла)
<[koshka]> успехов вам
<Guest38000> наверняка под линукс и уж тем более под ubuntu должно быть веб-морда, хотя бы простенькая
<XuMuK> [koshka], спс, тебе того же
<skai> Guest38000: ну вебморды на то, что делается парой алиасов - никто не решил писать
<Guest38000> нагуглил webmin, но в нём пока что-то не могу найти wi-fiu
<Lemures> почему о том, что перегорела лампочка вспоминаешь только когда хочешь осветить ею комнату?
<XuMuK> хорошо, что мои соседи не сидят в ирках, а то бы их ждал неприятный сюрприз))
<skai> Lemures: потому, что ты человек
<skai> XuMuK: тока на убунте.чай фринода большая.и они врядли русские
<Lemures> skai: надо стать сверх человеком и помнить всё!
<XuMuK> 3 из 5 квартир на етаже - русские)
<XuMuK> я сам офигеваю...
<skai> испания блин
<XuMuK> ну
<skai> 60% страны - русские
<XuMuK> ну не 60... и не страны... но у нас в городе русских/украинцев/литовцев ооочень много
<Lemures> у моего друга в испании родственники близкие живут
<XuMuK> тут зимой, када не сезон, на улице вроде даже чаще русский слышно, чем аборигенский
<Lemures> а бабушке друга гражданство дали)
<XuMuK> нафег оно не надо... скоро они к нам в трудовую эммиграцию поедут, такими темпами...
<XuMuK> Lemures, а город какой, знаешь?
<Lemures> нет, не помню. у них там дом и квартира, насколько я в курсе, а вот город не помню
<ferrer3> Как повесить процесс на выбранное ядро процессора?
<ferrer3> В системном мониторе не нашёл.
<IDDQD> Как выдрать музыку из flv ?
<XuMuK> IDDQD, в гугле набери +ffmpeg flv to mp3
<IDDQD> XuMuK, благадарю
<XuMuK> IDDQD, незачто
<amd> о чём разговор?
<XuMuK> solved, проехали
<amd> ни кто в своём городе не пытался организовать "компьютерную помощь" не только по настроке и переустановки винды но и линукса?
<XuMuK> red hat сто пудово пыталась... и не только в своем городе)
<XuMuK> и у них даже получилос)
<amd> и как попытки?
<amd> домохозяйки оценили линукс?
<XuMuK> ето вряд ли...
<skai> а домохозяйкам не пофиг в чем не разбираться?
<amd> им то пофиг, клавное чтобы одноклассники работали
<amd> а вот тут и засада с флэшем
<amd> тормозит
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<skai> amd: мог не ходить вокруг да около,а спросить ,как флеш чинить
<ferrer3> ))
<Philipp2007> Всем привет!
<XuMuK> ы
<amd> а то что флэ со временем начинает подвешивать систему - это из-за чего?
<amd> именно тогда когда запущен браузер
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как повесить процесс на какое-то одно ядро ЦП?
<XuMuK> изза того что ето флеш
<amd> тоесть это не лечится?
<vovankrot> поставил дровишки с помощью ndiswrapper, как узнать что они заработали?
<XuMuK> лечицо, но не нами, а ребятами из адоба
<amd> http://forum.na-svyazi.ru/?showtopic=851858
<XuMuK> ппц... нашли с кого налоги брать...
<amd> если кто может раздайте ссылку
<amd> с платной рыбакое обломались, на беременных перешли
<IDDQD> amd ты погоди, скоро еще пристарелых будут утилизировать
<amd> единаросов сами же выбрали или вообще не ходили на выборы
<skai> завязывайте с политотой.с этим унынием проследуйте в жежешечки и там плачьте
<amd> ну да, точно.
<vovankrot> поставил дровишки с помощью ndiswrapper, как узнать что они заработали?
<XuMuK> amd, я уже с Дворковичем и Хинштейном поделился)
<amd> а это кто?
<XuMuK> да так, есть парни)
 * IDDQD тянет лыбу
<XuMuK> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5228/5658514942_6e5d3bc7c1_o.jpg
<XuMuK> вы, главное, дождитесь)
<vovankrot> +)
<yurau_> какие минусы есть в дебиан 5?
<Philipp2007> yurau_ Устаревшое ПО, и поддержка оборудования меньше чем у убунты. Больше не знаю
<skai> yurau_: выход дебиана 6 считаю минусом для дебиана 5
<amd> тогда зачем дебиан нужен?
<vovankrot> конструктор стабильный
<yurau_> для устаревшего компа
<XuMuK> ээх... инка на вас нет)
<amd> если бы ARM материнки были по доступной цене вот тогда бы дебиану цены не было бы
<amd> а так не плохо было бы арм серверок в кладовку, фейсбук фроде бы на арм сервере работает?
<yurau_> amd: уже неделю k6-2 366 юзаю
<vadim_> Подскажите возможно ли поставить на lubuntu менеджер пакетов как на ubuntu?
<amd> а ссылку можно
<XuMuK> amd, ты чооо) какой арм) убунта тока начала поддерживать, а до дебиана ето дойдёт, хорошо, если к 7й версии))
<vadim_> <yurau_> amd: уже неделю k6-2 366 юзаю И как?
<yurau_> vadim_: можно
<amd> химик, беиан помоему и под mips есть, если я не глючу.
<vadim_> yurau_ как подскажи)
<XuMuK> мб, я не знаю)
<skai> XuMuK: демьян арм с 5 версии поддерживает
<yurau_> vadim_: дебиан 6 тормозит. сделал переконфигурацию аппаратуры. надо дебин 5 попробовать.
<XuMuK> skai, патченный или мейнстрим?
<yurau_> vadim_: медленно  работает клавиатура :)
<skai> мейнстрим
<amd> с дебианом хорошо при установке, можно все самому выбрать. Зато с убунтуй  я чай пью. :-)))
<skai> или даже с 4
<skai> точно не помню
<vadim_> yurau_ интересно))) у меня есть пару компов с таким чудом)) может поизвращатся))
<skai> но в 5 и 6 арм есть
<vadim_> + еще пень 2))
<yurau_> vadim_: какой проц?
<skai> amd: кто мешает в убунте воспользоваться тем же текстовым инсталлятором и все выбрать самому?
<amd> я деалэкстриме видел ноуты с армами -)))
<amd> лень ))
<amd> когда за тебя уже все выбрали, остаётся откинутся на кресло и ....
<skai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/762964
<yurau_> vadim_: там критична память. у меня 190Мбайт
<skai> кто еще не нажал Does this bug affect you?
<skai> нажимите
<vadim_> yurau_ на pentium ll слотовый на 376мHz и озу 256
<vadim_> на тех нужно глянуть
<yurau_> vadim_: у тебя комп покруче моего будет :)
<XuMuK> блин, а я чо то даж не попробовал блутушку воткнуть
<vadim_> yurau_ как там насчет установки файлового менеджера как в ubuntu на lubuntu?))
<vadim_> <yurau_> vadim_: у тебя комп покруче моего будет :) Круто))
<yurau_> vadim_: на нем xubunta пойдет
<Lex_Sh> кое как нащупал кнопку "отключить эффекты рабочего стола"
<Lex_Sh> ох уж эти открытые дрова ati
<yurau_> vadim_: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Lex_Sh> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0504/h_1304523846_0ab1cf70f6.jpeg
<vadim_> yurau_ пишет что уже установлен, но он совсем н такой как в юбунту(((
<amd> руский канал по php подскажите
<yurau_> vadim_: я вообще-то синаптик на xfce запускал.
<yurau_> vadim_: в командной строке напиши sudo synaptic&
<vadim_> yurau_ этот синаптик на любунту  очень не удобен) мне на юбунут понравился) и на ксубунту))
<vadim_> Ребята а миранда есть под линукс?? что бы не под вине ставить
<yurau_> vadim_: aptitude пробовал?
<vadim_> yurau_ сек
<velessky> Злобный скай тут?
<skai> vadim_: я притворюсь, что этого не видел
<XuMuK> vadim_, нет
<skai> velessky: нет
<skai> velessky: только добрый
<AndreX> vadim_: sudo aptitude install software-center  если так охота
<velessky> =_=
<skai> velessky: позвать злобного?
<vadim_> skai чего именно не видел?)
<velessky> Нет, лучше убей его и прикопай под яблоней, пока он ничего не подозревает .Тока тссс.
<XuMuK> а в 11.04 разве есть aptitude?
<vadim_> XuMuK да на любунте поставил норм пашет))
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<skai> velessky: он цук следить.он подозорительный.его отвлечь надо чемто.а тогда я уж ег олопаткой
<skai> XuMuK: выпилен еще с 10.10
<skai> XuMuK: для моно место освобождали
<velessky> <skai> Вот хат.
<yurau_> vadim_: ну и как тебе любунта?
<amd> как заработать на линуксе? Что если сделать фотохостинг - залил картинку и тут ссылку получил на неё?  Потом если будут поситители (сколько их надо в день?) вывесить платную рекламу.
<vovankrot> фотохостингов докуя
<skai> @voice vovankrot
<skai> Lex_Sh:
<vadim_> yurau_ только второй день. со всех установленых мною дистрибутивов оказался более менее дружелюбным
<skai> Lex_Sh: зайди старым ником
<amd> хм... облом. А что сейчас можно сделать?
<yurau_> amd: я думаю если в питере инет хороший надо продавать этот хостинг бедным
<amd> неееттт, у меня сервер дома будет на интел атом 510.
<amd> а живу я Чебоксарах
<skai> @mode -q Lex_S
 * yurau_ ушел есть
<skai> а то тока место в банлисте занимаешь
<Lex_S> ))
<skai> Lex_S: больше не ругайся
<vadim_> yurau_ приятного
<Lex_S> да я вроде и не ругался) разве что если вы арч руганью считаете)))
<amd> может мобилный сервис? только место мало для реклами, да и чем заинтересовать людей наулице чтобы они заходил с кпк на сайт?
<amd> сорри за опечатки
<skai> Lex_S: я тебе кидал, за что я тебе наказание выписал
<AndreX> amd: можно создать свою ось и продавать ))
<skai> amd: сначала прожуй, потом говори
<skai> !pm > Lex_S
<amd> хорошая шутка про ось -)
<ubuntuhelp> Lex_S, please see my private message
<vadim_> amd хорошая идея))
<vadim_> с осю
<skai> !pm > Lex_S
<ubuntuhelp> Lex_S, please see my private message
<amd> хорошая, для тех кто в вузе учился.
<skai> Lex_S: я тя кастрирую сейчас
<ferrer3> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<amd> а я монтажник опс, а не программист,
<AndreX> amd: а ещё можно семечками торговать они примерно также денег принесут, если не больше
<amd> значит то о чём я думал это все фигня
<vadim_> amd не опускай руки. что-то найдешь)
<amd> светодной освещение - без лицензий -)
<XuMuK> не обязательно, просто надо было ето, что бы оно ни было, придумывать лет на 5 пораньше...
<amd> с молотка.ру продовать, платы заказывать дома феном паять
<amd> лет на 5...хм
<XuMuK> а то и 10
<amd> идея ест но гор.администрация раком поставит -)) да и мвд пинка даст ))
<amd> а на ява мобильной с какой частотой можно картинки перерисовывать? на телефоне за 2000 - 5000 р?
<amd> чтобы кадры с вебкамеры вещать на мобилы
<XuMuK> эээ... 50 Гц?
<amd> а проц потянет у мобилки? 320х240
<XuMuK> уж их то, вроде, любой девайс потянет...
<XuMuK> а на самом деле хз...
<amd> пом htp p3650 видео 640х480 с тормозами тянет
<amd> мой
<chapt> разбанили таки
<amd> а что если ставить вебкамеры в магазинах,кафе и раздавать видео?
<amd> какие преграды? Объектам реклама их заведения а мне поситителей?
<vadim_> зачем?
<amd> Чтобы просто посмотреть, есть ли свободные столики?
<amd> ведь дозвонится до администрации невозможно вечером
<vadim_> он то есть а через 5 минут нету)) легче позвонить и забронировать столик
<Lex_S> это да
<amd> у нас в Чебнете (пров такой) камеры поставили по всему городу с качеством 720p и широкоуголными объективами, и это видео транслируют по всему городу по локалке.
<amd> народ ими пользуется чтобы узнать о пробках, дтп и.т.д.
<vadim_> а не подскажите подобная конференция в  Jabber есть?(чур не банить;))
<vadim_> amd идея хорошая, но на ней врядли заработаешь)
<amd> вот за такую идею мвд будет пинать
<amd> после драки с ЛКН у макдональдаса куда была направленна камера к чебнету походу было много вопросов.
<amd> да и разрешение надо куча
<amd> а что если собирать погоду с разных источников и выдавать её в видео граффиков на сайте?
<amd> в видео граффиков
<amd> в виде граффиков
<amd> ёлки
<vadim_> amd уже имеется куча сервисов))
<amd> опоздал я лет на 10 -)
<vadim_> ага
<amd> из локальных сервисов народ интересует только порно и файлы пиратские - за это точно посадют
<Lex_S> ))))
<vadim_> )))
<amd> переделка светильников под светодиоды мне больше нравится....
<amd> а на сервер магаз сделать
<vadim_> изучай язык програмирования к примеру с++ и ставай фриланцером. руби бабло)))
<vadim_> или в вебразработке PHP perl python
<vadim_host> А о чём это Вы тут? :-D
<vadim_> о том как бабла заработать))
<amd> а что больше всего заказывать по PHP?
<vadim_host> ООО! Это надо!
<Marumi> а у меня всё супруг просит домой светильников светодиодных
<amd> дааа??? -))))) а какие надо????
<vadim_> amd сайты, приложения)) експлоиты для взлома будут прыбыльные))
<vadim_host> Ребята а ну подскажите такую весчЬ! При загрузке Убунту 11.04 монитор пишет что не соответствующее розрешение монитора. Это просто граб подредактировать надо под свое??? А то я юбунтой недавно играюсъ ;-)
<vadim_> вернее скрипты а не приложения))
<amd> только в программирование я 1% понимаю, дальше типовых функций не ушёл да и с построением алгоритмов трудной.
<amd> а светильники светодиные прежде всего хороши в мебели
<vadim_host> светильники светодиодные хороши в франц. натяжных потолках!
<vadim_host> тоже
<AndreX> короче хватит флудить
<vadim_> Когда сделают кс под линукс...
<amd> маленьки размер, срок службы как у лампы дневного света, нет ртути. А из минусов - цена.
<AndreX> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<XuMuK> vadim_, давно
<velessky> Какие вы...Светодиоды вам...У меня единственное постоянно работающее освещение в комнате - монитор
<vadim_> XuMuK где? я не о сервере, а о клиетнте, но не под вине юзать
<XuMuK> vadim_host, да, просто надо выставить в грубе gfxmode=XXXXxYYY
<skai> четакое?
<Marumi> вот в икее есть светодиодные светильники и в виде люстры потолочной, в виде настольной лампы, торшера. Но опять же минус - цена, с учетом того, что светодиоды интегрированные, выбрасывать светильник потом целиком
<amd> в твоём мониторе с 30% вероятностью светят светодиоды и лдс
<XuMuK> vadim_, а вот ето хз... стим вроде давно собирались на линь портировать
<amd> светодиоды всегда можно перепаять.
<skai> таааааак.какая икея?какие светодиоды?
<Lex_S> так чё, тут нет людей у которых были проблемы с catalyst 11.4 на xorg 1.10?
<velessky> У меня стааааарый, один из первых клоских моников. 2002 года аж)
<velessky> И менять я его не буду
<AndreX> skai: да чёт разговорились не потеме канала
<skai> аще
<vadim_> та нету((( только на маке. я сам на стиме, все под вин и маки((
<velessky> Ибо у него угол обзора чуть ли не 160+ градусов
<skai> или завзываете флуд или одно из двух
<vadim_host> XuMuK, gfxmode=XXXXxYYY где находится и вместо ххх и ууу своё розрешалово?
<Marumi> ага, ща меня опять кикнут за оффтопик
<amd> цена на них всегда будет такая, так сами светодиоды стоят минимут по 180 - 1500 руб
<skai> следующий пост не по теме канала будет наказан
<amd> ыыы
<skai> @kban --user 3600 amd ыыы - это не убунта
<velessky> Убунту.
<skai> @kban --user amd 3600 ыыы - это не убунта
<skai> опять поторопился
<velessky> Скай, чего это с тобой?//А как в убунту войти под рутом?
<XuMuK> vadim_host, в /etc/default/grub, да
<Marumi> skai, наказывайте меня скорей, наказывайте
<vadim_> skai уважаемый администратор, а вопрос по приложениям задать можно?
<skai> velessky: мозгом, если найдешь
<velessky> /P.S. Я знаю, но по теме же!1
<vadim_host> XuMuK - спс, буду дома попробую, тяжко дома без инэта убунту настраивать, вечно то того не хватает то этого и подсмотреть то негде!
<Lex_S> линукс без инета - это в принципе сурово
<XuMuK> vadim_host, а чо, сохранить хафтушки религия чтоль не позволяет и потом в офлайне смотреть?)
<XuMuK> я так арч первый раз ставил)
<vadim_host> Lex_S, это ужасно! А не сурово! 38гб репозиториев припаркованы на дисках, теперь еще разобратся как объединить их....
<Lex_S> О_о
<vadim_host> "хафтушки" даже не знаю что энто!
<vadim_> зачем так извращатся?
<Lex_S> vadim_host: how-to
<vadim_host> аааа!!! Так там и не сыщешь всего!
<Marumi> превратить how в "хаф"  - это оригинально
<vadim_host> были бы там ответы на все вопросы...
<Lex_S> я вот думаю, рискнуть чтоле и ещё раз поставить каталистовские дрова....
<skai> XuMuK: как то вы по буржуйски маны обозвали.небось коньяк, оттопырив мизинчик, пьете?
<XuMuK> skai, я не пью
<Marumi> skai, так, коньяк и мизинчик - это пост не по теме!
<vadim_host> пытаюсь WOT запустить с пропатченым вайном, фуф и муторно, если норм пойдет - винду удалю к чертям!
<velessky> Скай, бань себя.
<jham> ack :)
<skai> Marumi: тролизм - всегда по теме:)
<velessky> http://2ch.so/f/src/1303492780628.swf
<Marumi> skai, я бы сказала, избранным привилегии - всегда по теме )
<velessky> Касательно тролинга
<vadim_> Кто пользуется qutIM на ubuntu версии 11.04? Не наблюдали баг с вылетом проги при написании сообщения новому пользователю?
<skai> да ладно.я всегда добр к людям.баню тока за маты или если жалобы есть
<velessky> <Marumi> Щас оба бан получим, эххх...
<Marumi> skai, но кикаете за оффтопик
<Marumi> velessky, переживаете? )
<velessky> <Marumi> да нет.Разбанят.)
<skai> от пенделя под жопентофель еще никто не умирал
<Marumi> velessky, а вам так хочется назад после бана? )
<velessky> <Marumi> Стукни что ли в скайп, будем об убунте говорить .XD velessky - скайп
<velessky> http://vkontakte.ru/video8454439_160069226
<velessky> скай, посмотри
<Marumi> velessky, не держу скайп )
<skai> какой флеш?какой контакт?хомячки блин
<Lex_S> vadim_: там 0.3 ещё до ума не довели? или всё также unstable?
<velessky> velessky@gmail.com - джаббер,564652079 - асечка
<vadim_> 0,3 бета
<Lex_S> печально
<Marumi> velessky, асечки тоже нет, gmail подойдет )
<velessky> <skai> леминга в зеркале ...это...ну ты понял....
<velessky> <Marumi> стучи.Ток не больно
<skai> velessky: в твоем зеркале может бы и увидел...но в моем нет:)
<velessky> <skai> ПВП или засцал?
<skai> velessky: а еще ты вычислишь мой адрес по ip?
<vadim_> Lex_S очень. приятная прога для аськи под линухой. удобно после квипа, но вот такой баг(((
<jham> skai: мне кажется, ты немного неконсеквентен в администрировании канала и сам довольно-таки не сдержан, что касается использования банов. и ещё мне кажется - ты провоцируешь людей ещё больше тем, что тебе - похоже - слишком нравится банить и кикать ...
<Lex_S> ага
<jham> ... (порой без предупреждений)
<Lex_S> единственный клиент который мне нравится
<velessky> <skai> О да. ХДД
<skai> jham: да не.не нравится.просто я не скрываю свое отношение к буквам
<Marumi> вот не понимаю, зачем люди под вайном квипом пользуются
<velessky> <jham> Аллах Акбар, брат.Мы будем помнить тебя молодым
<jham> ну а вот спэйсы сам пропускаешь )
<Marumi> каким медом там намазано, что ради него на вайне сидеть?
<XuMuK> Marumi, а что, есть такие? о_О
<velessky> <Marumi> квип-- кака.В джаббер то стукни О_о
<velessky> ХИмик, есть.Сам в шоке
<Marumi> velessky, джаст момент
<skai> Marumi: давно ли, землячка, сама стала линуксоидом и перестала юзать квип?:))
<jham> я не врублюсь, вы специально после точек с запятой спэйс не ставите, или мой irssi глючит?
<Marumi> skai, квипом ни разу в жизни не пользовалась и не очень знаю, как он выглядит
<vadim_> я вообщето говорил после квипа на винде
<skai> Marumi: я чьятиками стал пользоваться с появления инета.это было после перехода на линукс:)так что меня бог миловал:)
<skai> jham: у меня привычка с телефонной клавы.в смс каждый символ дорог, пусть и пробел
<skai> правда есть другая привычка.если окошко белое - пишу грамотно и со всеми правилами.ибо рефлекс - белое - либреоффис - печатаю лекции - надо правильно делать
<Marumi> skai, когда-то я общалась в аське, но тогда квипа еще не было
<skai> Marumi: когда я общался в аське - у меня был джим на мобильнике:)
<skai> сча у мну слик с гуглотоком
<Marumi> )) было дело.. а он сейчас живой - jimm?
<vadim_> да живой
<velessky> Так, квип у нас 2005 года....
<velessky> Marumi - ник с уклоном на японский(ну или мне так кажется)
<velessky> Значит, велика вероятность любви к ОНЭМЭ. Если следовать логике, то в асе общается человек явно старше 12....
<jham> какой ужас, лекции не в tex? ))
<vadim_> Уважаемые знатоки нужна помощь в названии программы и по возможности ссылкой на нее. Программа для удаленого рабочего стола windows (RDP) под  lubuntu 11.04 (аналогично под ubuntu 11.04) Спасибо большое за помощь)
<velessky> И следуя моей логике <Marumi> лет так 20.
<jham> vadim_: rdesktop
<Marumi> velessky, неверно
<vadimkiselev1> vadim_: я TeamViewer пользуюсь
<velessky> <Marumi> максимум 25. =_=
<vadim_> jham спасибо)
<Marumi> velessky, ник японский, но почти случайный, к онэмэ отношения не имеет, лет мне больше 25 =)
<vadim_> vadimkiselev1 к сожалению данная софтина не подходит
<velessky> <Marumi> ну вот, умеете вы, девушки, испортить мужикам логику(
<Marumi> а вот почему Пиджин не хочет с gmail коннектиться с ssl?
<vadimkiselev1> vadim_: почему?
<Marumi> velessky, для определенности скажу, что мне 31
<velessky> <Marumi> ну я чуть-чуть ошибся......Для истории это маленький срок.ХДДД
<jham> а кто дома варит? *scnr*
<vadim_> учетки на сервере логофнутые по этому тимка не будет работать.
<Marumi> господа, с pidgin и gmail - это излечимо?
<velessky> ну у меня работает
<velessky> ну вот.Добавила)
<skai> jham: какой tex?я ж трудовик, а не айтишнег
<skai> экономист по труду
<XuMuK> Marumi, не знай не знай... у меня работает и с ссл и без...
<jham> skai: aa.. ну тех - это на самом деле просто
<Marumi> я уже отвыкла общаться в IM
<skai> jham: vim тоже
<jham> ну да oO
<jham> эффективность не может быть интуитивна. но не должна быть сложна.
<vadim_> странно rdesktop установился, но негде его нету....
<jham> vadim_: в терминале
<vadim_> jham через терминал запускать?
<vadim_> jham надеюсь он не будет работать как putty
<jham> rdesktop -g 1600x1200 -P -z -x l -r sound:off -u user www.domain.com
<jham> очень просто
<jham> и надёжно
<vadim_> ух ты.... а так что бы через приложение с окнами и что бы ярлык на раб стол выкинуть... типа налог стагдартного РДП винды
<jham> vadim_: ну сделай ярлык и впихни туда это чудо техники
<jham> если тебе только один хост нужет
<vadim_> та нет хостов несколько((
<jham> нафиг тут гуй вообще нужен? ради username и хоста?
<vadim_> вот беда после установки нескольких прог перестает все работать... браузеры не запускаются, музыка не играет... пошел ребутится.... беда в чем баг можнт кто знает? lubuntu 11.04
<jham> сделай алиас на первые флажки, чтоб только username и host задавать
<XuMuK> vadim_, имхо, у тя там венегрет уже из всех возможных DE...
<shenmue> утра всем
<vonderer> и тебе не хворать
<XuMuK> ку
<vonderer> итак
<shenmue> итак
<vonderer> возвращаясь к моим вчерашним вопросам. :) Скажите, товарищи, ни у кого в свежей убунте не выводится звук с вывода на ввод вместо микрофона?
<vonderer> при чём если зайти в настройки пульса и сменить гнездо туда-обратно, всё снова работает
<vonderer> эх
<vonderer> видимо, придётся костыль из pactl сооружать
<greywalk> привет
<vonderer> какая же дрянная документация у пульса... ._.
<greywalk> кто нить знает почему эволюшн не шлет письма через прокси сервер, который я указываю в настройках эволюшна?
<vonderer> а, твою ж налево... он не тот разъём выбирает ._.
<alexgluck> всем ку
<alexgluck> есть одна проблема, у меня вчера появился второй провайдер, хотел сделать как в статье http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing?s[]=ip&s[]=%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0 но вот проблема первый провайдер работает через тунель а второй по дшцп и локальны
<alexgluck> кручу верчу уже пару часов с роутингом кто нить помочь может?
<alexgluck> можно ли как то указать через какой интерфейс или IP поднимать впн соединение?
<Lex_S> жесть)
<alexgluck> что?
<Lex_S> надо внатуре написать прогу которая в конце того как ты каким то чудным образом решил свою проблемы, выводила тебе как именно ты её решил
<alexgluck> такой проги небудет это магия
<Lex_S> сделал тоже самое что и раньше и атишные дрова нормально запустились
<alexgluck> любой радиоэлектронщик крутит 1 ручку чтобы понять в чём трабла
<Lex_S> ))
<alexgluck> есть одна проблема, у меня вчера появился второй провайдер, хотел сделать как в статье http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing?s[]=ip&s[]=%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0 но вот проблема первый провайдер работает через тунель а второй по дшцп и локальны
<vonderer> ._. Никто не в курсе, как пульс заставить считать задний разъём для микрофона умолчательным?
<vonderer> он всё время передний подключает ._.
<alexgluck_> за что кик?
<vonderer> а был ли кик?
<novns> никакого кика не было
<vonderer> у тебя коннект скорее всего подвис, лол
<novns> vonderer, проще играть через алсу на конкретное устройство
<novns> без всякого микширования
<vonderer> мне не играть
<vonderer> мне записывать ._.
<novns> и записывать - тем более
<vonderer> у меня пульс не тот разъём выбирает
<novns> нафиг для этого пульсаудио?
<vonderer> в остальном работает идеально.
<vonderer> ммм. потому что у пульса куча полезных и удобных функций
<novns> нет, не идеально
<vonderer> ок
<novns> пульсаудио работает на одной частоте дискретизации
<vonderer> ужас
<vonderer> а алса разве нет?
<novns> и всё передискретизирует под неё
<vonderer> выводить одновременно звуки любой аудиодрайвер может только на одной частоте же, ну
<novns> алса, если обращаться к конкретному устройству, не к микшеру, работает на заказанной частоте
<vonderer> ага, а остальному софту весь звук перекрывается
<novns> да, так и надо
<vonderer> зато с конкретного устройства с конкретной программы - тёплый, ламповый :)
<novns> пока я слушаю музыку, например, никто не должен мешать
<vonderer> молодец, пользуйся алсой :)
<greywalk> возможно в настройках системы указать, через какой прокси должно определенное установленное приложение работать?
<novns> vonderer, ну раз вы перешли на "тёплый, ламповый" и "молодец", разговаривать больше не о чем
<vonderer> и непременно FLAC на 96кГц
<vonderer> ну какбы. Я спрашиваю про решение конкретного вопроса, а мне предлагают что-то совершенно другое, к делу не имеющее никакого отношения :)
<novns> greywalk, если приложение поддерживает libproxy, то в настройках
<vonderer> мы начинаем иронизировать в таких случаях :)
<novns> *настройках этого libproxy
<greywalk> novns: настройках приложения?
<novns> greywalk, какое приложение-то?
<vonderer> так, костыль соорудил. :3
<greywalk> novns: evolution
<novns> greywalk, оно умеет libproxy, в настроках гнома есть
<greywalk> да у него есть страница где прописывается прокси. но почему то не работает - шлет письма напрямую с моего айпишника вместо прокси
<novns> "сетевая прокси-служба"
<greywalk> поэтому я подумал может как то системно именно под 1 приложение привязать прокси
<greywalk> Network Proxy?
<greywalk> если Network Proxy - то руками каждый раз переключаться чтоб письмо отослать - жестко
<novns> а зачем прокси для почты?
<novns> спам рассылать?
<greywalk> нет IP свой прятать.
<novns> от кого и зачем?
<greywalk> не хочу палить свой домащний айпишник. хочу юзать рабочий айпишник чтоб все письма с рабочего шли.
<novns> какая кому разница-то?
<greywalk> блин. есть разница. я же говорю что мне надо с 1 конкретного существующего прокси сервера слать письма.
<novns> greywalk, proxychains, как вариант
<greywalk> novns: спасибо, сейчас погуглю что это такое
<pfantom2004> :)
<vonderer> так, со звуком разобрался, теперь по иксам вопрос. У меня одного время от времени случается размазанная картинка на экране после релогина?
<shenmue> да
<vonderer> круто :3
<shenmue> ты избран
<vonderer> да
 * TomFarr внезапно вернулся с работы
<TomFarr> Нам сип телефоны привезли на линуксе =)
<Nor8> TomFarr: Линк скинь на модель, глянем, что за чудо такое
<TomFarr> Nor8, давай завтра я уже дома... А на память не помню...
<TomFarr> Я завтра на нашем сайте добавлю в раздел что мы продаем...
<TomFarr> ладно уболтал, щас начальнику позвоню...
 * IDDQD запасся попкорном
<pfantom2004> Господа и дамы, Евы и Адамы!  кто нить юзал на нэт буке 11.04? не глючковает?
<IDDQD> pfantom2004, глянь форум
<TomFarr> pfantom2004, я слышал что сильно сыро...
<TomFarr> Nor8, начальник не отвечает, а коллега как и я не посмотрел на название...
<TomFarr> Щас погляжу мож найду сам в инете
<abogatyrev> привет всем
<abogatyrev> помогите разобраться со спящим режиме
<abogatyrev> ноут не переходит в спящий режим, а только жесткий отключает,  что может быть
<Nor8> abogatyrev: Kubuntu 11.04 стоит?
<abogatyrev> Ubunta 11.04
<abogatyrev> но на 10.10 тоже самое было
<Nor8> abogatyrev: Видеодрйвер поставь
<abogatyrev> стоит вроде
<TomFarr> Nor8, Grandstream GXV3175 вот такйо вроде
<TomFarr> Похож
<abogatyrev> а как узнать какой стоит?
<Nor8> TomFarr: Да, с собой не потаскаешь)))
<TomFarr> Nor8, http://www.grandstream.com/products/ip-video-telephony/gxv3175 так он должен быть к сетке подрублен... как ты хотел?\
<Nor8> TomFarr: А в качестве настольного можно и на комп что-нибудь прикрутить
<TomFarr> В офисе на комп не удобно...
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<ydz> Никто не знает где kde 4.6.3???
<XuMuK> там
<abogatyrev> да не важно с собой или нет, просто уходит криво в спящий режим, а потом из него не выходит
<ydz> там это где?
<Nor8> ydz: На сайте кде.орг
<ydz> разве?
<ydz> а где же анонс?
<vladgobelen> еще даже 4.6.2 в стабильном нету, а они про 3...
<ydz> не ну в release schedule написано 3 May release
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Перефразируя одну известную фразу, можно сказать "спешит прогресс, ускоряет загрузка" ))))
<Nor8> ydz: А тебе прям горит последний кде скачать? )))
<ydz> Я же говорю просто интересно
<ydz> написано релиз 3 мая
<vladgobelen> значит и будет третьего мая
<Nor8> 2012-го года )))
<vadim_> ))
<vladgobelen> я пол года ждал с нетерпением 4.6.2... а теперь я жду его с ужасом
<vladgobelen> придется юдев допиливать, хал выпиливать.. кошмар
<vladgobelen> нужно делать бэкап
<Nor8> vladgobelen:  В 11.04 кубунты какая версия?
<vladgobelen> хехе..не знаю
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А то падает она и лагает, так я подумал, может знаешь ты, как пофиксить всё это
<vladgobelen> Никак
<vladgobelen> кубунту практически не пилят
<gedevan> ubuntu 11.04 под parallels пускал кто нибудь?
<vladgobelen> Юзаешь убунту, юзай убунту..
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Совсем все так плохо?
<vladgobelen> ну последние несколько лет так и было
<vadim_> Знающие убунтовцы нужна помощь с переключением раскладки. Как изменить горячие клавиши смены раскладки с shift+Alt на shift+Ctrl? lubuntu 11.04
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Так юзаю, но ради интереса спросил.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: она собрана слишком уж по умолчанию
<vladgobelen> слишком много мусора, недопиленного
<vladgobelen> один аконади чего стоит
<Nor8> vadim_: Зачем нам сложный вопрос ты задаешь, о юный падаван?
<vadim_> Nor8 незнаю ответа на него магистр йода
<Nor8> vladgobelen: ЧТо за аконаги?
<vladgobelen> Главный тормозятор КД
<vladgobelen> КДЕ*
<vadim_> в настройках клавиатуры не нашел ответа я
<Nor8> vadim_: Ы настройках клавы смотри и да прибудет с тобой разум
<Nor8> vladgobelen: За что он отвечает?
<vadim_> Nor8 к сожалению нету там такого пункта(((
<Nor8> vadim_: Должен быть
<vladgobelen> Nor8: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Угу, и там же топик как его фиксить
<vadim_> я знаю, что должен), но нету там вообще такого... там стоить Lxkeymap и там нечего о назначении клавиш смены раскладки
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Или это только серверная часть?
<vladgobelen> его не фиксить нужно
<gedevan> хочу убунту в эмуляторе пустить - посоветуйте какой нибудь эмулятор
<vladgobelen> его нужно выпиливать и сжигать
<vladgobelen> заживо
<gedevan> virtual box годный вообще?
<vladgobelen> годный
<vladgobelen> хотя kvm лучше
<gedevan> как он в сравнении с vmware?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Кеды то не упадут, если его выпилить? И как это на производительность повлияет?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: его требует кмэйл и еще пара приложений
<vladgobelen> без него производительность выше намного
<Nor8> vladgobelen: И всё?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: То есть, не лагает и не падает?
<vladgobelen> ну больше не помню
<vladgobelen> нет конечно
<vladgobelen> он отвечает за общение таких приложений со списками итд
<vladgobelen> тоесть воооооот такой вот большой костыль, который занимает пол комнаты и никогда не используется
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Понятно, что он как буфер выступает, но раз он не нужен, зачем его прикручивают вообще?
<vladgobelen> а зачем прикручивают амарок?
<vladgobelen> он тоже жрет от 100мб озу и мускул юзает
<vadim_> может установить компонент с юбунту для настройки клавы, но если не трудно и у кого юбунту глянте как называется копонент
<vadim_> компонент
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Короче говоря, если поставлю 11.04 Кубунту и выпилю аконаги, то все будет летать?
<vladgobelen> Нет конечно. Но будет уже лучше.
<vladgobelen> Настроек там много
<Nor8> vadim_:  Сделай скрин апплета своего, хоть посмотреть, что там в лубунту наворотили
<vadim_> куда тебе залить? радикал покатит?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А то доходило до того, что даже VLC с третьего раза запускался. Это вообще ерунда.
<Nor8>  vadim_: да без разницы
<vadim_> http://i014.radikal.ru/1105/9d/70bb886e4082.jpg
<vadim_> видишь ссылку?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Да я знаю.. просто не юзай кубунту.. Допиливать ее сил не хватит
<vladgobelen> юзай убунту
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/959.png
<vladgobelen> ой.. извиняюсь, не туда
<Nor8> vadim_: посмотри в синаптике по названию апплета, может и предложит что-нибудь дополнительно поставить.
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Допилят, раз новые релизы выпускают
<vadim_> ага
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А файлы большие кеды всегда так медленно копировали или это только в новой версии тормоза такие?
<jdemion> Доброй ночи! Подскажите есть ли в Убунту сохранение сеанса пользователя? То есть, если я завершил сессию з какими-либо документами, то при открытии они автоматом открываются...
<jdemion> Раньше было
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А вот это уже зависит от ФС
<Nor8> jdemion: В спящем режиме
<vladgobelen> хотя не только..но в основном
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: На форуме, смотри, что пишут по поводу тормозов "лечится просто - зайди в конфигуратор системы, там выруби нафиг все  спецэффекты и никогда больше не включай. потом перезагрузись." :-D
<shenmue> jdemion, запускаемые приложения проверь
<jdemion> это как вариант, просто помню раньше в настройках сеанса был флажок - сохранять сессию, сейчас не могу найти
<vladgobelen> Nor8: не канает.. спецэффекты переносят нагрузку с процессора на видеокарту.. Ты получишь еще большие тормоза
<vladgobelen> Nor8: да и это тебе не компиз.. Тут собраны в основном полезные эффекты
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ну это не ко мне, это к тому, кто так советует ))
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Так и в компизе всё полезное )))
<vladgobelen> в компизе 90% отключается сразу и никогда не вспоминается)
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Форум немного полистал, смотрю, практически одни и те же проблемы в кубунту от релиза к релизу
<vladgobelen> угу..
<vladgobelen> на самом деле проблема там одна - ей не занимаются
<shenmue> какая?
<vladgobelen> я же написал)) - "ей не занимаются"
<shenmue> не убунту такая
<shenmue> а кеды такие
<vladgobelen> yt убунту
<vladgobelen> кубунту такая
<vladgobelen> кеды тут не причем
<vladgobelen> у меня же они нормально работают
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYAjBvn_xLg ы
<Nor8> vladgobelen: У тебя какая версия?
<vladgobelen> 4.4.5
<vladgobelen> у меня еще и hal.. а говорят он тоже тупой до безобразия и уже умер
<Lex_S> он даже в 4.6 остался
<Nor8> vladgobelen: То есть, Кубунту 10.04?
<vladgobelen> но 4.6.2 уже требует юдев.. это опасно
<vladgobelen> Nor8: не
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ты его напильником обрабатывал после сборки или он сам по себе стабильный?
<seed22_> друзья, кто знает, Exaile уже научили понимать .cue - файлы, или еще нет?
<seed22_> Амарок не хотелось бы ставить из-за этого
<vonderer> поставь да проверь
<Nor8> Сабачку говорящую видели? ))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=topvideos_mf
<seed22_> и так стоит. По умолчанию не понимает. Может, есть какие-нибудь плагины или способы заставить его делать это?
<Nor8> seed22_: Audacious понимает
<vonderer> маловероятно
<Nor8> seed22_: Или  DeadBeef
<vonderer> дедбиф няшка, да
<shenmue> угу
<seed22_> Nor8 да, это я уже прочитал в инете. Но не хотелось бы переходить на другой плеер
<shenmue> тольк дедбиф сохранаяет плэйлисты в шнягу
<shenmue> а не в pls
<Nor8> И у дедбифа нет плугинов таких подключаемых, как у аудациоса
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Я его изначально собирал с минимума
<vladgobelen> кстати дедбиф лучший))
<Nor8> vladgobelen: В смысле собирал? Ты автор плеера?
<vladgobelen> я про КДЕ
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ясно. Мануал по сборке есть?
<shenmue> vladgobelen, могу плэйлист радио на скай фм
<shenmue> скинуть
<vladgobelen> Nor8: не.. просто советую - забей.. Юзай юнити или гном
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ясно, сам азберусь
<vladgobelen> У вас нет таких параметров настройки.. точнее у вас это сложнее..
<vladgobelen> Не стоит оно таких усилий
<seed22_> что-то deadbeef тоже не читает .cue
<vladgobelen> дедбиф читает все
<vladgobelen> просто укажи ему файл сам
<seed22_> я и указал
<vladgobelen> другой
<seed22_> образ сам что ли?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vonderer> ммм. с вшитим куем?
<vonderer> тогда дедбиф не поможет, да
<vonderer> есть годная тулза для нарезки этого дела на отдельные удобные файлики
<seed22_> я использую виндовый medieval cue splitter
<Nor8> vonderer: Самое интересное, что запускал Кубунту с образа, прикрученного у грубу, летал. Как только поставил и прикрутил видеодрова и сразу началось. )))
<vonderer> как знаешь. Скрипт очень удобный, и работает нативно
<seed22_> не знаю, возможно, я привык к Exaile, сейчас поставил Audacious, у него какой-то грубый звук. У Exaile имхо как-то помягче..
<vonderer> лол. это тебе кажется. Если ты каких-нибудь эквалайзеров не использовал
<seed22_> нет, не использую
<seed22_> ну, на самом деле музыка - удовольствие субъективное, так что останусь я наверно на своем :)
<seed22_> черт с ним с cue
<Nor8> seed22_: Там есть плугины, включив которые, звук в аудациосе становится вообще прекрасным, хотя он и так получше, а мой взгляд, чем в эксайле.
<seed22_> нашел еще какой-то Clementine
<seed22_> попробую сейчас
<vladgobelen> это форк амарока первого на qt4
<vonderer> не форк
<vonderer> они вдохновлялись амароком, а не форкали его :)
<vonderer> а вообще - cmus ftw
<vladgobelen> да пофигу
<vladgobelen> в любом случае не нужно)
<vladgobelen> дедбифа хватит всем
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Дедбиф не готов еще, шкурки не прикрутить, плейлисты листать не удобно, звук слабоват, тихо играет.
<vonderer> ._.
<vonderer> звук одинаковый во всех проигрывателях, лол
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Дедбиф жрет все что предложишь, види все кодировки, не привязан к гую - что еще нужно?
<Nor8> vonderer: Нет, в аудациосе громче играет, а с плугинами вообще норм.
<vonderer> ммм. ну да, возможно там есть какое-то усиление громкости
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Так и аудациос вроде тоже норм
<vonderer> аудасиус винампоподобен :(
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Аудишс не понимает кодировки. Привязан к ГТК.. я его юзал до дедбифа
<vladgobelen> Nor8: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/960.png
<vladgobelen> вот так он у меня выглядит кстати)
<vladgobelen> вдохновлялся как раз аудишсом)
<vladgobelen> Только шрифты нужно поправить.. эксперементирую
<vonderer> ололол
<vonderer> л2
<vladgobelen> vonderer: не... это С1.. раритет.. Последний в мире сервер
<Nor8> vonderer:  find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1   в консоль вводишь и ставишь в аудациосе кодировку и все он понимает
<vladgobelen> в пень.. дедбиф и так все читает
<vonderer> Nor8, набирай vl, пожалуйста, перед табом ;)
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Кстати, оно компактнее аудишса вышло)
<Nor8> vonderer:  Сорри, ошибся, вы так похожи )))
<vonderer> одно лицо, да
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Прям последний, в Китае пачка таких
<vladgobelen> ну найди)
<vladgobelen> у нас тут вся европа.. по одному человеку ><
<markmx> приветствую, по xset подскажете? плнирую скриптом вырубать монитор ноута, но как узнать какой номер у монитора? просто к ноуту подрублен большо моник еще
<shenmue> обычно нуль
<shenmue> но не уверен
<markmx> xset --display 0 off?
<shenmue> ну у меня 1 моник и он идет как ноль
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-05
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> зачем логи хранить7
<shenmue> логи канала
<jham> shenmue: чтобы найти решение проблемы заново..
<jham> или тыкнуть кого нибудь носом в своё Г )
<shenmue> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/05/%23ubuntu-ru.html вот я =)
<iprophet> Есть кто-нибудь?
<iprophet> Нужна помощь с сетью на Ubuntu
<iprophet> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<shenmue> есть я
<iprophet> О, ты нормально шаришь в Убунту?)
<shenmue> ты не тяни
<iprophet> У меня проблемка. Посде загрузки Винды а потом Убунту не коннектит к сети.
<shenmue> спроси. знаю то помогу. не знаю так и скажу
<iprophet> Если я в Убунту, прошу провайтера сбросить мак-адрес, тогда сеть настраиваеться.
<iprophet> После перезагрузки тоже все нормально, а если загрузиться из под Винды а потом в Убунту - не коннектит
<shenmue> ты ребутом или выкл?
<iprophet> ребутом
<iprophet> настройки автоматом определяються
<iprophet> мак-адресс что там что там - одинаковый
<shenmue> понятия не имею
<iprophet> А где мне могут подсказать?)
<shenmue> хотя что значит не конектит? не видит локалку? впн? или сетевую?
<shenmue> в 5 утра подсказать наверное могут только в гугле
<shenmue> !mac
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<iprophet> Сетевую.
<iprophet> Точнее видит, но подключение не устанавливаетьс
<shenmue> рестартил сеть?
<iprophet> Возможно.
<iprophet> Что это значит?
<shenmue> ну сеть перезапустить
<iprophet> Да, перезапускал
<iprophet> В /etc/network/interfaces писал даже:
<iprophet> auto eth0
<iprophet> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<iprophet> hwaddress ether [тут мак-адрес]
<iprophet> Ничего не помогло
<shenmue> тогда понятия не имею
<nedrigaylov> Ку-ку
<deepy1ster> куку всем
<torpeda> ку
<torpeda> юнити уже юзают?
<shenmue> ну вроде того
<torpeda> нравится?
<deepy1ster> кто-нить Aircrack-ng пользуеться/?
<deepy1ster> а в ответ тишина...
<shenmue> это ответ и есть
<deepy1ster> тогда я неудачно зашёл ((
<deepy1ster> а так хотелось узнать что-нить новенькое ...
<deepy1ster> весело тут однако и шумно, всем привет
<warhead911> nick warhead911
<mrbogdan> Всем привет. Вопрос - хочу свой grub2 поредактировать, ато выбор загрузки аж 6 позиций, ну и + сделать винду по умолчанию есть графические настрйоки?
<mrbogdan> ну т.е. графический пакет для настройки граб2
<shenmue> нету ибо не нужно
<shenmue> хотя есть называется gedit
<Staver> ))))
<mrbogdan> ) ну это то понятно, что ручками...но страшно)
<Staver> ну бекап для начала )
<shenmue> во первых удали старяе ядра
<shenmue> во вторых по дефолту винду это одну циффорку заменить и все
<mrbogdan> file:///boot/grub/grub.cfg - его надо редактировать?
<Dimka> /etc/default/grub
<Dimka> GRUB_DEFAULT="Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU (on /dev/sda1)"
<Dimka> строку скопируй из grub.cfg
<Dimka> c виндой
<mrbogdan> GRUB_DEFAULT=8 у меня так написано
<Staver> http://myubuntu.ru/programmy/startup-manager-programma-dlya-nastrojki-grub/
<Staver> тут посмотри
<Dimka> это значит 8(9) пункт
<shenmue> лучше ос и путь чем номер пункта
<paul11> а вот зачем в юниксе так делается? типа редактируешь один файл как /etc/default/grub а потом запускаешь команду, чтобы применились изменения в другом, типа /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? я, кажется, во фряхе ещё такое видел с каким-то ддругим файлом
<Dimka> если добавятся ядра, он не перепрыгнет
<shenmue> paul11: это особенность граба
<Asti> q all
<mrbogdan> так ладно решил ручками покопать в граб.сфг вопрос чтобы сделать бекап тупо скопить этот файл куда нить?
<shenmue> эм.
<shenmue> скопировать файл и вставить куда нибуть еще
<Dimka> Deb-config делает бекап
<shenmue> по моему тебе не следают лезть в этот файл
<mrbogdan> ок и еще вопрос из области фантастики
<shenmue> следует*
<mrbogdan> есть тут такая вещь в убунту как дополнительные драйвера
<AlegM> :-D
<mrbogdan> и там у меня на драйвере ускоренной графики nvidia - написано мол драйвер активирован но не используется
<shenmue> жрайвера для чего?
<shenmue> д*
<shenmue> дрова ставил и ребут делал?
<mrbogdan> нет
<mrbogdan> ну тупо через обновление системы дрова видимо обновились на видяху
<deepy1ster> ты поставил 11.04?
<kamyshovyy> ку all
<AlegM> all ку
<kamyshovyy> лол! http://ithappens.ru/story/679
<AlegM> забавно
<shenmue> ыыы
<shenmue> весчь =)
<kamyshovyy> ыыы http://ithappens.ru/story/62
<shenmue> не боянь
<shenmue> это вообще с баша
<deepy1ster> )
<deepy1ster> :)
<rogi> народ приве
<rogi> поможете немного?
<mva> !ask rogi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask rogi'
<mva> !ask|rogi
<ubuntuhelp> rogi: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !q|rogi
<ubuntuhelp> rogi: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !sq|rogi
<rogi> !)
<ubuntuhelp> rogi: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<rogi> убунту 11.04 + асер АО521, система видимо не понимает что у меня бук, показывает что я работаю от сети всё время, тоесть я питание вырубаю и через несколько часов он просто тупо тухнет
<rogi> в 10.10 нетбук эдишн такая же фигня была
<shenmue> ну батарея сажается
<mva> система и не должна понимать. Потому, что твоё "система" - это просто набор разного софта от разных авторов. Даже не знакомых друг с другом.
<rogi> ну так а индикатор никакой не орит, бук не понимает что я от батареи
<rogi> тогда вопрос, что надо утсановить чтоб он понял))
<mva> если у тебя обычная убунта, то это тебе к товарищам гномерам
<mva> а KDE 4.6 из коробки батарейки понимает
<mva> даже UPS мой как батарейку чует :)
<rogi> кде да
<rogi> вопросов нету
<rogi> а вот тут
<rogi> хотя нет именно к этому буду кеды тоже не поняли ничё
<rogi> буку
<mva> cat /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/battery/PNP*/power_supply/BAT*/charge_full
<mva> покажи вывод
<vetermir> доброго времени суток
<vetermir> никто не пробовал прикручивать HSDPA модем на бубунту в качестве сотового, для разговора через гарнитуру?
<rogi> mva да у меня ваще такого нету!!
<mva> rogi: вот именно поэтому кеды и не видят батарейки
<mva> потому, что оно там должно быть.
<rogi> так щас то у меня не кеды
<mva> собственно, косяк либо в ядре, либо в установке системы
<mva> rogi: а там и не только кеды ищут, там все ищут :)
<mva> хотя, сейчас гляну, где оно в старых ядрах было
<rogi> скорее первое
<rogi> есть спец ядра прям для этого бука
<rogi> но на это мне мозгов не хватит к сожалению)))
<mva> rogi: ls /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state ?
<mva> есть такое?
<rogi> ytne nfrjuj lf;t hzljv
<rogi> такого нету даже рядом
<rogi> наврал
<rogi> есть
<mva> что есть?
<rogi> /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<rogi> только у меня 1 а не 0
<rogi> present:                 no
<rogi> видимо это и есть корень зла)
<mva> ну вот, ядро считает, что у тебя в ноуте нет батарейки
<rogi> что написать yes  туда чтоли?
<mva> в общем, если т.н. "спецовые" ядра не помогут, тогда можешь писать гневные письма производителю ноута
<mva> нет, писать туда не получится.
<rogi> а у меня получается чё то писать туда)
<mva> хоть обпишись, но это ничего не изменит :)
<rogi> ((((((
<shenmue> mva, а при чем тут производитель?
<xion> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150780.0 помогите пл
<xion> с
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<xion> привет
<SAPetrovich> столкнулся с проблемой запуска rouncubemail
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/pSXwJM0c
<SAPetrovich> http://trac.roundcube.net/ticket/1485879 типа это решение, но куда этот кусок вставить никак не могу понять
<SAPetrovich> может кто вразумит
<mva> shenmue: при том, что делает нестандартное оборудование и пишет кривые DSDT :)
<mva> SAPetrovich: там же и написано куда вставить
<rogi> http://glotych.ru/kak-ustanovit-ubuntu-10-10-na-acer-aspire-one-521/
<xion> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150780.0 помогите пл
<rogi> mva это так если интересно)
<SAPetrovich> <mva>по тикету вставляю код в конец файла - ноль реакции, сыпется та же ошибка
<shenmue> там номер строчки
<shenmue> и вообще поиском бы нашел
<xion> УБУНТУ СОСЕТ
<SAPetrovich> <shenmue>там нет таких строк, которые идут в решении...вообще
<shenmue> quoted_printable_encode ты это искал?
<vadimkiselev> Бот-помощн
<SAPetrovich> <shenmue>все, спасибо, с этим разобрался
<shenmue> и это учитывая что я в пхп нефига не понимаю
<shenmue> по моему конфиги все одинаковые =)
<vadimkiselev> Как unity под nvidia запустить?
<shenmue> ммм.... дрова ставил?
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> да. с ними запускается, но изображение на экране замирает. только курсор двигается. так же себя ведет гном
<shenmue> ос вся обновленная? и что за видеокарта?
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> заного ставил. видеокпрту смогу сказать только ближе к вечеру
<vadimkiselev> *заново
<shenmue> прикольно. сначала все обновить советую. там метров 400 будет
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> обновления все стоят
<vadimkiselev> только проприетарные драйвера пока не ставлю
<shenmue> ты сказал что дрова ставил
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> да, но удалил
<shenmue> ну без них тебе юнити не будет
<vadimkiselev> с ними работает только безопасный режим
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> читал где-то про ра боч
<shenmue> так а теперь соберись с мыслями
<vadimkiselev> ...ие драйвера
<shenmue> чотко подумай что ты там наделал и создай тему на форуме
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> на кпк кнопка отправки в неудобном месте
<shenmue> у тебя по вопросу вытагивать ставить/не ставил выпытывать не буду
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> т.е. они в обновлениях прфиксили драйвера?
<shenmue> то есть это ты там где то накасячил
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> я сначала обновился. драйвера смо
<vadimkiselev> ..стояли, но все равно не работало
<shenmue> комп как я понял долеко
<shenmue> для без дров вроде юнити 2д есть
<vadimkiselev> <shenmue> так мне дрова тоже нужны
<shenmue> так ты определись нужны или нет. зачем снес тогда?
<vadimkiselev> повторю. с ними изображение на экране замирает
<only_you> одному мне юнити не очень понравилась?
<kazbek> ага, все остальные сидят глаз оторвать не могут, красяво.
<Marumi> only_you, а чем не понравилась?
<only_you> посидел я сутки на юнити... и вернулся на Ubuntu Classic
<shenmue> зря
<portos> всем привет
<portos> кстати как убрать юнити и вернуть все как было?
<shenmue> релогин в классик гном
<only_you> трей запилили, даш не заменит выпадающего меню программ
<portos> тож не очень
<only_you> в убунту классик как-то удобнее
<portos> нифига
<portos> не заходит классический
<portos> :-(
<shenmue> что значит не заходит?
<portos> всеравно юнити возвращает
<only_you> portos: выйди из системы и при выборе пользователя выбери внизу убунту классик
<Asti> я тоде на совсем понял релогин не было такого пока чудесным образом не накатил дрова на видюху и не ребутнулся к классическому виду я не перешел
<shenmue> точно классический гном выбирал?
<portos> да выбирал я Классический Убунту
<portos> всеравно юнити
<portos> ужас
<kazbek> он преследует
<only_you> наверное самое время на кеды переходить)
<only_you> может к 11.10 юнити допилят до более юзабельного состояния
<Asti> юнити действительно лажа мое имхо
<portos> ребятки вы мне лучше подскажите где почитать о настройке доступа к локальной сети через интернет которая спрятана за дсл модемом
<only_you> юнити сироват еще
<only_you> хотя и работало стабильно, ни одного бага не словил
<Asti> такой десктоп пока не нужен
<Asti> посмотрим что в 11.10 напилят
<Asti> шелы б лучше подпилили в 3 гномме
<only_you> у кеды намного больше ОЗУ кушают?
<Asti> хз хз кеды совсем не принимаю
<portos> товарищи убунтоводы
<Asti> на работе 10.10 и не думаю обновлять
<Asti> все робит шустро и как часы
<Asti> домашний бук подвергся пытке 11.04 на протяжении 4 часов мне хватило этого творения снес поставил назад как было
<urashima> добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, в унити исправили сворачивание окна при клике на значок в ланчере? а то во время беты не мог из-за этого нормально опльзовать систему.
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<bosyi> это не баг, а фича походу
<urashima> так и не работает тоесть сворачивание?
<only_you> urashima: при клике только разворачивается
<zipfer> народ, скажите, как указать версию пакета?
<zipfer> например, более старую
<only_you> мне тоже сворачивания нехватало
<urashima> печально, только вот хотел проапгрейдиться заного
<bosyi> urashima, а зачем вам это?
<only_you> bosyi: удобно же
<bosyi> only_you,  есть же кнопки сверху слева стандартные - вот это удобно
<inkvizitor68sl> чем у нас можно быстренько нарезать песню?
<only_you> удобно было бы ланчере сразу свернуть и развернуть окно
<only_you> inkvizitor68sl: audacity
<shenmue> аудиокьенс вроде режет песни
<inkvizitor68sl> быстренько
<bosyi> сейчас скажу. только сам искал
<shenmue> zipfer, в синапткие Пакет- указать версию
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> mp3split
<bosyi> да. это оно
<zipfer> shenmue: нет синаптика)
<zipfer> в консоле хочу)
<zipfer> хочу старый фаерфокс
<zipfer> немогу на этом ужасе больше сидеть
<shenmue> укажи установить версию
<zipfer> вот, это как раз я  и незнаю как
<zipfer> в мане прочитал что, вроде нужно поставить слеш после пакета, потом версию
<shenmue> а какую версию хочешь?
<zipfer> 3.6.18
<zipfer> из реп ppa
<zipfer> их я уже подключил
<xoveax> а чем FF4 не угодил?
<shenmue> где то было показать доступные версии
<shenmue> кури маны вообщем апт
<zipfer> sudo apt-cache show название_пакета
<shenmue> щас гляну версию у себя
<zipfer> там указаны пакеты с версиями
<zipfer> тока вот там имя очень длинное
<zipfer> что из него нужно указывать, хз
<zipfer> просто версию если указываю, говорит, что нет такой версии
<shenmue> 3.6.17+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<shenmue> у меня такое
<zipfer> ну, пускай так, отлично
<zipfer> как это поставить)
<zipfer> у меня natty
<zipfer> там в стандартных репах нет 3 фокса
<zipfer> в сторонних есть
<shenmue> apt-get install package=version
<shenmue> а у меня mint
<shenmue> в мяте свои сборки еще.
<zipfer> ага
<zipfer> отлично
<zipfer> спасибо
<zipfer> а где нашел?
<shenmue> что?
<zipfer> ну, что именно = надо ставить
<zipfer> в мане написано что нужно ставить слеш
<zipfer> тупой ман
<shenmue> в яндексе
<zipfer> каким запросом, покажи плз
<shenmue> apt-get указать версию
<shenmue> команда и обязательно проскланить как будет в инструкции
<shenmue> там 4 ссылка
<shenmue> Работа с apt | С бубном в сумке
<shenmue> в аптитуде хотябы внятный интерфейс есть
<zipfer> ага, нашел, надо чтоль иногда тоже яндексом пользоваться)
<zipfer> спасибо
<zipfer> гугл это вообще не давал
<zipfer> я вообще искал на инглише
<shenmue> гугл по миру ищет. а яндекс хорош по россии
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: они тебя тоже купили?
<inkvizitor68sl> хреново яндекс пока что ищет, хоть и лучше, чем год назад
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот сервисы развиваются, да
<shenmue> кто они?
<shenmue> почему меня купили а я не в курсе?
<inkvizitor68sl> яша
<shenmue> ты искать научись и будет хорошо искать
<shenmue> запросы тоже с умом составлять надо
<vonderer> +1
<vonderer> Яндекс хорошо ищет :)
<vonderer> особенно по рунету
<vamadir> народ всем привет. Есть вопрос немного не в тему. Что бы вы купили в Китае через интернет?
<shenmue> китайца конечно
<vonderer> зачем тебе китаец?
<shenmue> у кого в мире есть персональный китаец?
<vamadir> просто я сейчас учусь в китае и думаю сделать интернет магазин. Только не знаю что продавать
<inkvizitor68sl> vamadir: всякие интересные девайсы. В своё время купил бы SmartQ v7
<inkvizitor68sl> vamadir: но не подделки, а именно родных китайцев
<inkvizitor68sl> Meizu, ZTE, Smart
<shenmue> я бы технику постремался покупать
<shenmue> а вот всякие безделушки мелкие необычные
<inkvizitor68sl> так мейзу уже делает аппараты лучше...хм... ну асеров точно
<vamadir> inkvizitor68sl с техникой могут быть проблемы. так как наша таможня может чего нить спи***
<inkvizitor68sl> с китая не так крадут
<inkvizitor68sl> ну а кроме техники фз..)
<inkvizitor68sl> чай
<shenmue> люки канализационные
<vamadir> ы :)
<shenmue> точно не сапрут
<vamadir> может у кого нить есть идеи? готов поработать в паре
<inkvizitor68sl> vamadir: читай хабр, там обычно легко узнать какой попсовый девайс будут закзаывать )
<shenmue> у девайсов просто могут проблемы с русиком
<vamadir> эх.... видимо никому не интересно это
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: откуда?
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: они все на анроиде давно
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня китаец и я рад
<inkvizitor68sl> правда, с громким именем - Foxconn
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё же
<shenmue> vamadir, надо народ знать. он хочет подешевле и по больше. так же слава "китайский" девайсов
<inkvizitor68sl> vamadir: в общем ты у ITшников спросил. Было логично услышать про девайсы хД
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl, откуда мне знать? включю а там все на китайском. а я андройд в глаза не видел
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а может лучше учиться?
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот себе вообще больше ничего не покупаю сам себе, кроме девайсов =)
<vamadir> SergeyIT Ну учиться надо на какието денежки :)
<vamadir> inkvizitor68sl ну может айтишники тоже думают об этом
<SergeyIT> vamadir, пока раскрутишь магазин и учеба кончится...
<vamadir> Хм... ну не знаю
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> в убунте нет traceroute, но есть traceroute6 изкоробки
<shenmue> есть в гуи
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> ку
<Morfin> Здравствуйте
<shenmue> Morfin, жалуйтесь
<Morfin> Проблема с запуском любунту 11.04. Раз через раз требует логин и пароль, хотя ф-ция отключена и что самое главное не принемает данные. Ввел логин и пас появилось белое окно потом снова форма авторизации
<shenmue> а автологин чего не сделаешь?
<Morfin> Отключена ф-ция запроса вообще
<Morfin> И верный логин пасс не принемает
<shenmue> sudo leafpad /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<shenmue> там должно быть автологин
<Morfin> Ща попытаюсь попасть в ос
<Morfin> Гляну
<shenmue> вписываем себя, если закаментино то убираем решётку
<shenmue> а ты щас где?
<Morfin> С тела
<shenmue> ну в рековори прогрузись
<shenmue> там от рута nano /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Morfin> Консоль восстановления?
<shenmue> ну recovery а там в окошке в самом низу root
<Morfin> Я о том же:-)
<Morfin> Подскажи какая клавиша в мс редактировать? Крякозяы одни
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> ты мс запустил?
<Morfin> Да
<shenmue> эм... ф4 вроде
<Morfin> Без него не открывает
<shenmue> так я тебе написал nano /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Morfin> Ой блин
<Morfin> Сорри
<shenmue> если крякозябры одни то выйди из мс и набери cyr
<shenmue> и снова в него
<Morfin> Ща с нано выйду
<shenmue> в нано кнтрл+щ потом ентер это сохр
<shenmue> контрл+ч выйти
<Morfin> Все. Инсталирую консоль кирилцу
<shenmue> как выйдеш в консоль кнтрл+в и должно снова меню появица. там выбираешь продолжить нормальную загрузку
<Morfin> Ура! второй родной  язык
<Morfin> Я в конфиге
<shenmue> автологин видишь?
<Morfin> В автологине прописан мой логин
<ipatyk> Здесь никого нет.
<shenmue> решетка есть слева?
<Morfin> Нет
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> чуть ниже сессия есть?
<Morfin> Закоментирован в разделе base только numlock
<Morfin> Да
<shenmue> тогдка кнтрл ч
<Morfin> Есть
<shenmue> потом кнтрл в
<shenmue> меню есть?
<Morfin> Да
<Morfin> Меню восстановления
<shenmue> ну там верхнее продолжить загрузку
<Morfin> Угу. Просит данные
<shenmue> какие?
<shenmue> логин псврд?
<Morfin> Логин и пасс
<Morfin> Норм залогинился
<Morfin> Я раньше так и делал
<shenmue> странно что автологин не пашет
<Morfin> Вот и я о том. Глюк
<shenmue> ну видать наковыряли конкретно в 11 версии
<Morfin> И еще бывает все как в ступор падает когда более двух прог ствишь. Нечего не открывается, ошибки и только ребут спасает с раза 2
<shenmue> ставил бы тогда лтс =)
<Morfin> ?
<shenmue> 10.04
<Morfin> :-)
<Morfin> Ааа
<Morfin> Стабильная?
<shenmue> убунту =) просто быстрая шустрая и проверенная и с длительной поддержкой
<Morfin> Ну железка 8 летней давности. Что посоветуешь?
<Lex_S> оу
<Lex_S> уж точно не 11.04)
<Morfin> )
<shenmue> 2002 года у меня
<Morfin> Зверь машина
<Morfin> У меня 2003
<Morfin> Пашет на ура
<shenmue> ну железо то разное может быть
<Morfin> Все тех годов
<Morfin> Даже родной Б
<shenmue> тем более ставь 10.04 лубунту
<Morfin> Бп
<Morfin> Ща на оф сайте гляну. А какой самый оптимальный дистрибутив к такому железу?
<shenmue> а кто знает что за железоо у тебя?
<Morfin> Селерон 2Ггц шина 400
<Morfin> Видео fx5200
<shenmue> оп?
<Kaadr[web]> Господа, добрый день!
<Kaadr[web]> ответите напару вопросов для новичка Ubuntu?
<Morfin> Добрый
<shenmue> оперативы сколько?
<Lex_S> !ask > Kaadr[web]:
<Kaadr[web]> речь о разметке диска. Прочел на эту тему множество статеек базовых, интересует не теория, а практика.
<Morfin> Ддр - 400(шина) 1гб
<Lex_S> J_j
<paul11> кто-нибудь знает, можно ли назначить горячую клопочку для workspace switcher'а в юнити? :)
<Lex_S> О_о
<Kaadr[web]> имеется ноутбук HP, оперативы 2гб
<shenmue> вот я как раз на таком же вов играл через вайн
<Kaadr[web]> винт 320
<shenmue> Morfin, если пофиг на красоты то ставь lxde есно
<Lex_S> Kaadr[web]: так и в чём проблема то?)
<Morfin> Буду пробовать
<Kaadr[web]> Своп около 2-3 гб? /- около 10гб, /home - побольше или все остальное. Вопрос в том, стоит ли медиа файлы хранить на диске с файловой системе ntfs, или не бояться переходить на ext? И еще вопрос, выбирать ext3 или ext4?
<Kaadr[web]> Ubuntu планируется в качестве единственной ОС
<Lex_S> тогда смысл в нтфс?
<Kaadr[web]> хз, в мозгу ощущение из прошлого, что он надежный =)
<Lex_S> это виндовая фс
<Lex_S> и она далеко не на уровне ядра в линуксе работает
<san4o> Kaadr[web]: Лондонская фондовая биржа на ext  крутится, ну если не доверяеш ... =)
<Lex_S> как правило кушает проц
<Lex_S> ext4
<Lex_S> нтфс под файлопомойку имеет смысл ставить если стоит винда и линукс на одной машине
<Lex_S> ибо в винде с софтом под ext4 всё печально
<Kaadr[web]> т.е. должно получиться 3-своп, 10-/, около 300-home  - так примерно?
<Kaadr[web]> разбивать на 3 диска, грубо говоря
<Lex_S> ну если других систем не планируется, и сильно засирать линукс не собираешься то 10 гиг под корень должно хватить
<Kaadr[web]> вроде место достаточно, мне не жалко и 20 будет, если надо
<Kaadr[web]> приложения wine ставятся в /home ведь?
<Lex_S> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуйте opensource проэкт где можно подучить python . Интересует с наклоном в системное администрирование(написание панелей и тому подобное)
<vonderer> ээ
<vonderer> какой такой проэкт?
<vonderer> гугли учебники и учи по ним
<vonderer> на python.org есть документация
<vonderer> всё в твоих руках
<[v-8]_jupiter> та не то что начало уже у меня есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хочется поучаствовать в чемто
<[v-8]_jupiter> и подучится того чего не знаю)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем я в гугл))
<[v-8]_jupiter> там быстрей ответ найду
<Kaadr[web]> <Lex_S>, расскажите еще пожалуйста о переносе настроек при переустановке Ubuntu. Настройки и установленные программы хранятся на /home, если этот раздел не форматировать - все останется и встанет на новой ОС нормально?
<Lex_S> ну если соответствующий софт установить, то он будет юзать уже имеющиеся папки с конфигами
<vonderer> да, все локальные настройки подцепятся.
<Kaadr[web]> т.е. софт перенести не получится? Дело осложняется не самым быстрым интернетом, при переустановке софт заново подгружиться часами будет
<Lex_S> ну софт сам по себе раскидывается по куче папок
<shenmue> установочные пакеты хранятся в одном месте
<Lex_S> как вариант - получить весь список установленных пакетов в файл, и на новой системе установить пакеты из списка в файле
<Lex_S> вроде в /var/cache/apt/
<Lex_S> точно не помню, давно на убунте не сидел
<Kaadr[web]> список = перечень, он не содержит самих необходимых файлов установочных?
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> в твоём случае проще потом из кеша поставить
<vonderer>  /var/cache/apt/packages/
<shenmue> архив там
<chapt> /ver/cache/apt/archives  лежат все установленные пакеты
<chapt> *var
<shenmue> chapt, ты походу тут единственный на убунту кто сидит =)
<chapt> спросили - я ответил
<chapt> не понимаю в чем проблемма
<Lex_S> ))))
<Lex_S> ага, а на канале арча тоже половина гентушников и убунтоводов
<vonderer> я на убунту
<vonderer> 3 дня уже как
<ipatyk> Атец
<vonderer> да
<chapt> а гентушников  тут наверное нет )
<chapt> они еще только собираются
<shenmue> есть
<Lex_S> да тут кого тока нет
<shenmue> эти везде пролезут
<chapt> по частям :)
<chapt> в исходниках
<Lex_S> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297960971_4f1c06b48c.png это коньки такие чтоле
<Lex_S> или скринлетс...
<ipatyk> Подскажите книженцию по программированию с++ под гну/линь на русском
<ipatyk> Кто мне раскааажет, кто подскааааежет где она, где она?
<chapt> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3217.0
<chapt> тут ссылки были
<shenmue> коньки
<shenmue> фон мог и так нарисовать
<chapt> шлупый вопрос, но что за програмка позволяет гаджеты на рабочий стол вешать?
<shenmue> скринлеты гугловиджеты оперовиджеты
<Lex_S> conky \ screenlets \ kdeutils-superkaramba и тд
<Lex_S> хотя не, коньки чисто монитор
<chapt> спс
<chapt> Lex_S кстати а сам ты что используешь?
<Lex_S> arch
<User655[web]> народ, подскажите как правильно открыть порт, чтобы можно было подключиться к нему. например по telnet
<deepy1ster> ку всем!
<User655[web]> хай =)
<User655[web]> подскажите как правильно открыть порт, чтобы можно было подключиться к нему. например по telnet
<deepy1ster> кто знает, можно ли подключить к лаптопу Logitech RX650 wireless Optical Mouse без usb передатчика?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<User655[web]> где же инквизитор ))
<User655[web]> хай
<Fredy_BackSlash> я кажется навернул файловую систему при помощи fsck, и теперь сервер не грузится и пишет ошибку grub loading error 17
<Fredy_BackSlash> Есть шансы её восстановить?
<shenmue> не ты ли с утра на жаббере был?
<Fredy_BackSlash> shenmue: это ко мне? нет не я
<deepy1ster> fsck - не мог повредить кажеться...
<shenmue> может
<Morfin> Какой адрес конференции в жабе?
<deepy1ster> так он же проверяет, а не изменяет
<shenmue> с утра один уже добил раздел целый. чекил примаунтенный диск с записью
<shenmue> Morfin, догадайся =)
<deepy1ster> )))
<Morfin> Оу
<Morfin> Хз
<Morfin> Серверов много
<shenmue> Fredy_BackSlash, граб попробуй восстановить
<deepy1ster> делаешь fsck и всё будет в порядке))
<Fredy_BackSlash> shenmue: с ЛивСД его можно будет восстановить?
<Morfin> Да
<shenmue> да http://www.ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<Fredy_BackSlash> Буду надеятся все восстановится
<shenmue> Morfin, jabber ru конфа ubuntu
<deepy1ster> надежда умирает последней
<Morfin> Зенкс
<Morfin> Снес я любунту. Что скажете насчет кубунту?
<shenmue> будет пыхтеть на твоей бибике
<Morfin> :-D
<shenmue> ты плакать должен
<Morfin> Может дебиан десктоп...
<shenmue> да если есть возможность то почему бы и нет
<beerseller> Morfin: xubuntu же
<Morfin> Юзал. Были проблемы с проигрователем видео. Не смог исправить
<Morfin> Или это 11 такая глюченая
<mrbogdan> Возможно в новой убунту включить красоты 3D и всяческие эффекты?
<shenmue> да обоим
<mrbogdan> Тогда дальше по логике вопрос - как это сделать? Если не трудно подскажите
<shenmue> ставим проприетраныые дрова с поодержкой 3d и ставим компиз сетинг менеджер
<mrbogdan> т.е. драйвера с сайта производителя?
<shenmue> а видео какая?
<mrbogdan> nvidia 240m вроде
<mrbogdan> ноут
<shenmue> не оптимус?
<mrbogdan> затрудняюсь сказать...что понимаете под оптимус?
<shenmue> нвидиа оптимус серия карт такая
<mrbogdan> вот опять же как графически увидеть всё железо на убунте аля диспетчер устрйост вин
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/compiz-fusion тут описание красивостей
<mrbogdan> Благодарю, буду пробывать
<shenmue> mrbogdan например hardinfo графическая программа по железкам
<mrbogdan> и еще у всех в чат этот пишешь сообщения длинные и чат расширяется влево
<shenmue> нет
<mrbogdan> хм почему так у меня интересно
<shenmue> икс чат?
<shenmue> или эфанти?
<mrbogdan> ну который в комплекте стандартно шщел с убунту 11
<shenmue> понятия не имею что в комплекте в 11 убунту. найди замену =)
<mrbogdan> уьзферн
<mrbogdan> блин)
<mrbogdan> empathy
<mrbogdan> вот
<mrbogdan> GeForce G103m вот моя видео
<vonderer> а кто-нибудь пользуется empathy вообще?
<rapidsp> пользуются, но быстро дохнут от этого
<mrbogdan> незнаю) Я да) Мне как нубу в линуксе интересно, т.к. сидит себе программа в трее и в ней куча настроек на разные каналы для общения в том числе ирка аська и т.п.
<mrbogdan> Может если она такая кривая посоветуете, замену?
<rapidsp> pidgin
<mrbogdan> в ней так же, можно подключится к разным каналам..ну т.е. аська, ирка и т.п.?
<paul11> я через empathy здесь сижу, в асе через pidgin
<shenmue> я везде через gagim
<shenmue> gajim*
<shenmue> гаджим няяшка
<IDDQD> shenmue, гаджим поддерживает mra ?
<shenmue> что таке мра?
<IDDQD> маил агент
<shenmue> гаджим жаббер клиент
<IDDQD> ну мало ли чего запихнут )
<shenmue> на jabber.ru есть транспорт
<xoveax> Для быстрого создания папки можно заюзать shift+ctrl+n, а для файлов есть нечто подобное?
<shenmue> хм... настройки хоткеев покапай
<shenmue> папка то одна а файлов типов много
<mrbogdan> Да отличный pidgin
<mrbogdan> http://www.nvidia.ru/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver-ru.html  - если не трудно скажите я правильно выбрал драйвер?
<skai> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<mrbogdan> хм не понял..так с официального ставить драйвера или с того что бот предлагает
<AndreX> !flash > AndreX
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<Guest75294> ðóêè áû îòîðâàë òîìó êòî ïðèäóìàë íàçâàíèå phpmyadmin ôèã çàïîìíèøü
<ubuntuhelp> Guest75294! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Guest75294> ok
<SergeyIT> Guest75294, а я бы голову тем, кто правила не читает
<[s]pam> доброго времени суток
<[s]pam> таки я обновился до 11.04
<[s]pam> ощущения как будто пересел с лады в мерс, только вот он нифига не едет(
<[s]pam> раньше был qutim, теперь pidgin, и от некоторых людей в кл приходит вот такое: Unbearable: ??? ?????? ??????? ? ???? ??????, ??? ?????? ??? ??????
<[s]pam> как это исправить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> cp1251
<chapt> windows1251
<[v-8]_jupiter> [s]pam: в настройках аккаунта icq поставь кодировку cp1251
<chapt> [v-8]_jupiter:  у тебя ср1251 стоит?
<chapt> с оффлайн мессаагами проблем нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> chapt: Да
<chapt> да проблоеммы есть или да проблем нет? :)
<paul11> у меня проблемы с оффлыйн
<novns> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/disable-the-resize-grip-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<chapt> paul11: почему и спросил, тоже траблы были пока в найтроках windows-1251 не поставил, до этого ср1251 стояла, соффлайн мессаги как раз и не читались
<chapt> почему и спросил
<novns> по ссылке - как убрать дурацкую фигню из угла окошек
<novns> за которую предполагается размер окна менять
<SergeyIT> [s]pam http://www.google.ru/search?q=pidgin+cp1251&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<paul11> ок, я тож поставлю - проверю. спасибо :)
<[s]pam_> проклятье, а где тут трей?
<[s]pam_> че за боковая панель?
<[s]pam_> как ее убить?
<Lynk> народ кто прошивал HTC Desire с HBOOT 0.93 до Android 2.3 Cyanogen Mod?
<[s]pam_> где вообще можно про этот гном почитать, как им рулить?
<novns> [s]pam, перелогиниться и попросить сессию с классическим гномом
<[s]pam_> а тут трея не завезли что ли?
<novns> вместо трея теперб индикаторы
<novns> неудобные и неконсистентные индикаторы
<[s]pam_> эм, пиджина нет вообще нигде
<SergeyIT> [s]pam_, 11.04 что ли?
<[s]pam_> да, 11.04(
<novns> 11.04 ещё можно привести к правильному виду
<SergeyIT> а нужно?
<novns> убрать большой индикатор всего-всего
<novns> вернуть только необходимые
<OO2u> Ребят, а compiz с unity дружт?
<[s]pam_> левая панель красивая зато)
<SergeyIT> проще 10.10 вернуть
<[s]pam_> я бы с удовольствием убрал бы тут половину, только тут нет контекстного меню
<[s]pam_> ну почти нет
<Lynk> народ? может кто нить поможет с перепрошивкой HTC?
<novns> SergeyIT, тоже вариант
<novns> но проще уже 11.04 поднастроить
<[s]pam_> да она устраивает меня всем в принципе, но мне нууужен трей)
<OO2u> Ребят, а compiz с unity дружит? Попробывал включать вязкие окна и сломалось все...
<Marumi> зачем вам такие рюшечки?
<[s]pam_> мне кажется разрабы явно перестарались в макоподражании. Все также красиво, только в маке все еще и работает
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/yMTjy.png
<novns> в таком духе сейчас
<Marumi> так в маке поэтому все неинтересно: всё работает и красивость не изменяема, не настраивается
<skai> Marumi: ты шарикову тока не говори.он тя скринами кастома закидает
<XuMuK> Lynk, можем и уже помогаем)
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> кого убили?
<[s]pam_> я нашел как ностроить пиджин!))))
<uvvtu> ура
<[s]pam_> установка нового ядра на 9.04 вызвала у меня меньше восторга)
<paul11> кстати, для пиджина есть какой-нибудь анти-спам плагин? ато всем нужен парень для секса..
<uvvtu> уйди в slaky  - будет больше радости
<Marumi> skai, ой, а покажите скрины кастома
<LEVEL_> Подскажите пожалуста какую версию Ubuntu поставить на тонкий клиент Sbox-50... ??
<[v-8]_jupiter> paul11: при использовании cp1251 нет с офлайн проблемфы
<LEVEL_> Нужет только RDP клиент и пичать..
<Marumi> skai, может быть, вы тем самым мне подарите надежду избавиться от унылого вида хакинтоша
<paul11> [v-8]_jupiter, а у меня чёт другое стояло
<[v-8]_jupiter> LEVEL_: ставь чтото или с xfce или в lxde
<[s]pam_> а тут еще есть счастливые обладатели гном 3?
<[v-8]_jupiter> для rdp remmina
<skai> Marumi: удали его:)есть же линукс
<Marumi> skai, мне нужен айтюнс для мобильного девайса
<adminn> Как приложение в архиве tar установить?
<skai> Marumi: какого?у мну айпод нано и все в убунте работает
<Marumi> skai, не винду же из-за него ставить, в самом деле =)
<LEVEL_> спасибо
<Marumi> skai, нет, для установки приложений на айфон
<skai> Marumi: жайльбрекнутый?
<Marumi> да
<skai> http://usefree.com.ua/ubuntu/iphone-programs-ubuntu.html
<skai> Marumi: раз так - первый результат в гугле жеж
<skai> Marumi: скажи честно - даже не пыталась поискать:)
<adminn> -boris_t- и как это сделать?
<Marumi> а можно вопрос по топику? вот на таком 11.04 потянет? VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<Marumi> юнити, в смысле, потянет?
<skai> Marumi: думаю да
<skai> не сразу
<skai> с танцами
<skai> и прочим
<skai> бо дрова открытые в убунту для ати - изврат
<Marumi> skai, что такое сидия, .ipa и openssh я знаю
<skai> но как тока их подебишь - сразу будет
<skai> кудия!
<skai> не сидия
<Marumi> кудия ))
<skai> ну так в чем проблема?раз знаешь - ставь так проги
<Marumi> не люблю я .ipa
<Metallikus> Привет убунтоидам!
<Marumi> ставить
<Marumi> они не обновляются
<Marumi> Metallikus, привет
<Marumi> короче, будем танцевать )
<Marumi> а virtualbox работает на 11.04?
<boris_t> да
<Marumi> boris_t, ок, спасибо )
<uvvtu> Marumi, виртуал на всем пашет
<skai> виртуал бокс работает даже на кофемолке.опенсурц жеж
<Marumi> проброс usb работает?
<tiger-warrion_> привет всем, помогите в настройке сети по wi-fi. есть 2 ноутбука: на одном windows xp, на другом ubuntu 11.04. нужно сделать так чтобы на 1 ноуте(windows) раздавался интернет(vpn) по wi-fi. настраивал как точка-точка. когда стояла ubuntu 10.10 все нормально было, а сейчас когда
<tiger-warrion_>  подключаешься к wi-fi сети то ubuntu пишет что подключилась а на windows  ничего про подключение не говорит(они как бы к разным wi-fi сетям подключены)
<boris_t> с этим траблы у меня даже на 10.10
<Marumi> а то как же я без айтюнса и хакинтоша...
<smarty> Люди помогите на Radeon 9600 запустить S-video. Здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149789.0 мой пост. Посмотрите логи - может у кого возникнут идеи. Чё ему нафиг надо?
<Marumi> хм, и как теперь быть без виртуалбоксного usb? )
<uvvtu> tiger-warrion_, сам мудохолся - пока роутер не купил
<Marumi> по крайней мере, в 10.04 проброс usb работает
<Marumi> только ehci драйвер виснет иногда
<XuMuK> Maratich, в настройках вбокса надо добавить устройство
<tiger-warrion_> <uvvtu>, дело в том что на ubuntu 10.10 все получалось, но вот перешел на 11.04
<XuMuK> Marumi,  в настройках вбокса надо добавить устройство
<Marumi> XuMuK, какое?
<uvvtu> да все тоже самое
<XuMuK> усб)
<uvvtu> но лучше через роутер
<Marumi> XuMuK, так добавили
<XuMuK> Marumi, ааа... ну я только зашол, не видел) извини тада)
<tiger-warrion_> <uvvtu>, сейчас вообще не вариант покупать как роутер, т.к. студент...
<ferrer3> Привет, скажите а есть какие-то программы для стриминга рабочего стола на онлайн сервисы, типа justin.tv?
<uvvtu> он 1000 рублей стоит
<Marumi> XuMuK, если вы про ehci, то он на хосте виснет
<uvvtu> dir 300
<ferrer3> Ну или части рабочего стола?
<XuMuK> ferrer3, ffmpeg можно заюзать
<XuMuK> тока щас не скажу как, давно делал... но гугл точно знает
<Marumi> блин, ну прямо теперь и не знаю, устраивать ли дома революцию с отказом от LTS...
<ferrer3> Благодарю Химик, буду пробовать.
<novns> Marumi, переходить на 11.04 не стоит
<novns> железно
<XuMuK> сто пудов
<Marumi> novns, так все плохо?
<XuMuK> тем более с лтс
<skai> хмммм
<skai> Marumi: есть в вбоксе юсб
<XuMuK> да и я говорю есть...
<novns> не то что бы плохо, а так - хорошего мало
<Marumi> skai, в 11.04?
<skai> Marumi: просто оно теперь идет как внешние расширения от оракеля
<skai> скачать и ставить
<skai> в любом
<XuMuK> тока я давно вбокс не юзаю) инк пересадил на квм)
<skai> совместо с дополнениями ОС ставить расширения для вбокса пропприетарные
<Marumi> skai, это в 4-м вбоксе же
<skai> я вот думаю...может мне матери поднять ssh?
<skai> Marumi: да
<Marumi> skai, то есть не так всё страшно с усб?
<XuMuK> skai, для удаленного помогания?) лучше сразу внц
<Marumi> не знаю, кого слушать ) как тут мнения разделяются про 11.04 )
<skai> ну мне привычней ссш...хотя внц же по дефолту стоит
<XuMuK> удобней внц
<skai> Marumi: если у тебя ноут с блютусом и он тебе нужен - не ставь 11.04 еще некоторое время
<XuMuK> ыы
<skai> так
<Marumi> skai, нет, с блютусом у меня ничего не связано
<skai> осталось вспомнить, как пробрасывать порты на модеме домашнем.рассказать об этом по телефону
<skai> и подрубаться
<XuMuK> чо, мама так далеко чтоль??
<skai> ну километров так 500 по прямой
<skai> бедная женщина.брат ей (вантузятнег необразованный) поставил венду замес убунты, которая была там 3 года.снес все.поставил кривую пиратку.поставил дырявый антивирус.все работает через раз.хотя так няшно и без глюков была
<skai> убунта.сча вот она сама решила не ждать меня,а вернуть убунту(благо каноникаловские диски присылались на адрес прописки и они у нее) - так она жуе не помнит, как в венде записывать диски.он ничего не поставил для этого.а она
<skai> привыкла к бращеро:)
<XuMuK> skai, пусть скачает freeisoburner
<skai> да я ей уже сказал скачать cd burner xp
<skai> ей тока фотки и файлы рабочие записать ан всякий случай.а то мало ли наэкспериментирует еще сама:)
<skai> но вот человек со знанием линукс систем и фряхи в резюме не осиливший убунту - мне стыдно за такого брата
<XuMuK> skai, у меня мама тоже линуксоид поневоле)
<skai> а она по выбору
<skai> первый раз после возврата на венду (после двух дней убунты) - она попросилась в убунту уже через 2 часа
<XuMuK> ну а чо, там даже кнопки управления окнами не с той стороны)
<XuMuK> а рука то тянецо)
<uvvtu> ребята линукс это не убунта - это слака
<uvvtu> без обид
<skai> 3(!!!) года у нетехнического юзера работала убунта.3 года ни глюков (1 раз. когда в компе от старости батарейка биоса сдыхать начала - поменяла и пришлось в биосе дату, а то ядро паниковало от будущего)
<skai> uvvtu: слака - это для задротов
<skai> uvvtu: а убунту - проверенно годами безглючности
<uvvtu> у самого убунта стоит - но линь поверь это слака
<alexandr> ку всем ;)
<XuMuK> ку
<alexandr> дайте ссылку на груб
<skai> uvvtu: слака - это нифига не линь
<skai> linux - это ядро
<skai> а всякие плачи, что мол труЪ - это <@subj> - это тупой фанатизм и не нужно
<uvvtu> skai, это ты мощно сказал
<skai> и правдиво, главное
<alexandr> ссылку на загрузчик груб дайте народ ;)
<skai> ОС - инструмент, а не объект подрочить.
<skai> alexandr: www.grub.org ?
<XuMuK> !grub | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<alexandr> а на 10,04
<alexandr> переустановить груб надо мне
<alexandr> всё работает,но при выборе ОС,не работает клава
<alexandr> значит надо груб переуситановить наверно
<AndreX> alexandr: а клава usb ?
<alexandr> да
<XuMuK> у меня даже кордлесс работает усб... трабла не в етом
<AndreX> ну это тагда не груб
<skai> а груб то тут причем?или вы батенька троллите нас?
<sharikoff> бу
<XuMuK> ку
<AndreX> sharikoff: ку
<uvvtu> sharikoff, здорово
<alexandr> я не могу разобраться,при выборе ОС клава не работает
<sharikoff> прив
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<uvvtu> как гражданка
<sharikoff> норм
<inkvizitor68sl> alexandr: так не юзай USB клаву с материнкой, не умеющей USB клавы
<AndreX> alexandr: поставь ps/2 клаву сразу заработает
<sharikoff> да переходник
<sharikoff> =)
<alexandr> попробую
<sharikoff> не работает усб клава? не юзай усб клаву
<sharikoff> убунту
<sharikoff> самая человечная ос
<sharikoff> =)
<XuMuK> гг
<paul11> хочу hotkey для workspace switcher :)
<skai> sharikoff: а что?сломана нога - не бегай.почему же не ржут над такими советами и не поносят врачей?если материнка не поддерживает юсб клаву нормально (или выключено в биосе поддержка, что скорее всего) - то кто тут виноват?
<sharikoff> никто конечно
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> хаккей седня -остальное мулька
<alexandr> а как поункт называется в биосе на юсб клаву?
<skai> кеп думает, что он содержит слова keyboard и usb
<skai> давно в стационарниковые биосы не лазил, так тчо не помню
<skai> sharikoff: ты дьяблу играл?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> давно
<XuMuK> а кто нет?
<XuMuK> тока те кто родились после нее наверн
<skai> sharikoff: какой твой был любимый перс?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: это не убунту, это дешевые материнки
<inkvizitor68sl> что то у меня интеот валивается
<sharikoff> skai: некромансер
<sharikoff> =)
 * sharikoff пропитан мудростью 
 * sharikoff пропитан мудростью чувака из netwell
 * sharikoff пропитывался по аське в течении 2 часов
<alexandr> ХмМиК и skai ну и включил клаву в биосе таже история при выборе ос клава то всё равно не работает!
<inkvizitor68sl> alexandr: ещё раз повторю - твоя материнка не умеет работать с USB клавами. В ОС этот вопрос решается драйверами.
<alexandr> ну до этого то всё работала!
<sharikoff> =)
<alexandr> уже как месца два не работает
<skai> alexandr: два месяца - и ты только сейчас решил поправить?Оо
<alexandr> скай мне надо просто выбрать 11,04 посмотреть на неё
<alexandr> а я не могу
<alexandr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<skai> sharikoff: а я варвара всегда клепал:)на дубинки его затачивал и двойной удар:)машина смерти была при правильном шмоте(воевство и къептомания жизни и маны из противника).трабла была тока с противниками с защитой от физического
<skai> alexandr: а ниче, что по дефолту есть 10 секунд на выбор,а потом автоматом выбирается первый пункт?дождиьс и все
<alexandr> по дефолту стоиит 10,04
<alexandr> самая первая
<alexandr> вот так
<skai> ну так выбери дефолт в настройках груба
<alexandr> ак я вас и прошу ссылку дать на настройку груба
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: +1 к варвару
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я последнего одел так, что он все жизни одним ударом из любого моба восстанавливал)
<skai> alexandr: какую ссылку?зайди в /boot/grub/grub.cfg и поменяй
<inkvizitor68sl> и в sacred'e так же было с моим гладиатором)
<skai> я также
<skai> плюс ману
<skai> плюс ему скил скорость атаки повысил
<skai> он как пулемет выбивал всех
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl>  и некры по сетке падали пачками +)
<skai> тока на hell дификалти физики нерпобивные ему были
<skai> не.я в сингле
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<skai> против физиков мой мерк был.маг холода
<skai> пока я отвлекаю физика на себя - долбя и кушая здоровушку и ману - мерк убивал его
<skai> сча в версии 1.13с вообще исправили самый нелюбимый затуп в игре
<skai> снизили наконец урон, получаемый при смерти носителя скила fire.
<skai> теперь взрывающийся бишбош на hell не убивал полностью живого и целого варвара
<skai> пойду погамаю дьяблу
<alexandr> что там боюсь менять наделаю,а потом с бубном плясать буду,опять переустанавливать всё,как там менять?
<RStyler> всем привет. хочу создать загрузочный образ диска на flash из ОС Win (надо поставить на нет бук товарища) подскажите как лучше это решить в ubuntu ???
<boris_t> Система - администрирование - создание загрузочного диска
<RStyler> нет нет нет не загрузочный диск Ubuntu а загрузочный диск XP с помощью ubuntu
<RStyler> я бы конечно себе поставил и стоит у меня Linux но его понимают не все многие просто не готовы :)
<AndreX> RStyler: man dd
<RStyler> она boot сектора тоже перенесет ???
<RStyler> dd ???
<RStyler> спасибо большое
<Morfin> Зашифровался
<Morfin> :-)
<smarty> Люди помогите на Radeon 9600 запустить S-video. Здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149789.0 мой пост. Посмотрите логи - может у кого возникнут идеи. Чё ему нафиг надо?	
<inkvizitor68sl> 9600й всё ещё в убунте работает оО
<OO2u> =)
<OO2u> Ребят, а Унити с Компизом дружит?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, если молотком забивать юнити в компиз
<pasha> pasha
<pasha> прет
<pasha> люди
<novns> OO2u, юнити - это плагин к компизу
<novns> если что
<pasha> к кому
<pasha> ты мне
<inkvizitor68sl> pasha: чего зотел?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего хотел?
<pasha> иди нахуй
<OO2u> novns, да лан? А почему когда я поставил Убунту 11.04 и поставил компиз, включил вязкие окна все рухнуло??
<pasha> извините ребят не туда зашол думал друзья
<novns> OO2u, это потому что юнити - кривой, сырой и недоделанный плагин к компизу
<OO2u> novns, ясно
<novns> ну и с дра1верами в 11.04 не всё в порядке
<smarty> inkvizitor68sl  А чётаковата :) Балду я не гоняю А поработать, киношку посмотреть  мне хватает.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты!!!
<xoveax> После обновления до 11.04 я рад как минимум одной вещи: два окошка можно поставить симметрично по горизонтали ^_^
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: когда агафонова пнешь?!
<OO2u> !ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<OO2u> !nVidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<vonderer> xoveax, то есть? чтобы полэкрана одно окно, полэкрана - другое?
<xoveax> vonderer, да я это и имел в виду
<xoveax> мне жутко не хватало этой фичи
<inkvizitor68sl> что это было оО
<velessky> Скай тут?Оо
<inkvizitor68sl> написали в приват "привет", так ещё и послали
<velessky> О, Инк, привед -.-
<velessky> Ты там не надумал меня со стажеркой знакомить?ХДДД
<vonderer> xoveax, погугли frame window managers и tiling window managers
<vonderer> будешь приятно удивлён :)
<raba> ребят, у меня карточка  nvidia optimus, как ее включить, когда указываю использовать этот дравер пишет "Этот драйвер активирован но не используется"
<vonderer> awesome, ion3, wmii, i3, dwm, даже pytile или как-то так
<vonderer> жутко новая фича, право слово :)
<AndreX> raba: а комп перезагружали после установки драйвера?
<raba> да, конечно ничего не меняется
<skai> raba: пункт 1 - установить windows...
<raba> уже стоить
<xoveax> vonderer, ну вот зачем так обламывать... (
<skai> raba: загрузись в нее и пользуйся оптимусом
<vonderer> xoveax, в смысле?
<raba> не понял
<vonderer> ммм. вот я поставлю билдозависимости с помощью build-dep
<vonderer> а как мне их удалять потом?
<AndreX> raba: технология не используеться т.к. виндовс онли
<Ragnareg> всем привет )
<raba> и не насладится все фичи под linux, обидно?
<raba> AndreX:  т.е получается отключить ее чтоб Unity хоть как-то заработал, а то он отключился после того как драйвер включил?
<xoveax> vonderer, я свято верил, что подобный функционал будет только в 11.04... скажем это было одной из мотивирующих меня вещей для обновления до 11.04, а получается что и в 10.10 это можно было реализовать.. Хотя за инфу спасибо)
<AndreX> raba: ну посмотри тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124922.0 какието костыли предлагают но не факт что рабочие
<vonderer> xoveax, тайлинговые/фреймовые вм давно существуют, просто для рядового пользователя, у которого руки приросли к мыши, они ужас вызывают
<vonderer> главным образом своим довольно аскетичным дизайном, да и от мыши далеко не все спешат отучиваться.
<vladgobelen> а зачем?
<AndreX> raba: а лучше верни всё как было и жди новостей от нвидии
<vonderer> что зачем?
<skai> AndreX: костыли нерабочиеъ
<skai> AndreX: там есть способы отрубить полностью невидию, чтобы энергию впустую не жрало
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/972.png зачем отказываться от мышки?
<vladgobelen> Можно просто настроить ее на удобную работу
<skai> AndreX: работает со скрипом тока переключение для атишек
<skai> невидии не переключаются
<raba> AndreX: ясно спасибо за инфо..не знал, и долго бы бился...!
<AndreX> skai: ага
<skai> джадь
<skai> чую не докачаю музыку до конца интернета
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ну я образно. мышь - хороший манипулятор, полезный для своих целей. Но некоторым удобно без неё обходиться в тайловых вм.
<vonderer> просто к использованию вм без мыши надо привыкать. я это имел в виду.
<Morfin> Проблема с кубунту 10.04 при установке. На этапе сканирования дисков уже 20мин на отметке 47%. Это нормально или все таки зависает?
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а зачем ты скрины линаги шлёшь?
<skai> нормаааально
<skai> это для кед обычное явление
<vladgobelen> это скрин раб стола
<skai> они зависают
<Morfin> :-)
<vonderer> а что в нём такого по теме?
<vonderer> плазма не падает!
<Morfin> И на долго?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Смысл отказываться от мышки?
<vonderer> в соответствующей оконной среде может быть удобно работать без мыши.
<vonderer> сам пользовался wmii какое-то время
<vonderer> посему подтверждаю, что такое бывает :)
<vladgobelen> Пока не могу представить такого. 95% времени у меня работа идет при помощи мышки
<vonderer> у всех. Поэтому о тайловых вм многие не представляют.
<vonderer> ну, или почти у всех
<vonderer> я никак не возьмусь освоить pentadactyl. Как освою - смогу тоже без мыши обходиться :)
<vladgobelen> фигня это все.. нужна легка среда на Qt
<vladgobelen> а то на гтк есть 100500 баянов, а тут только Кеды
<vonderer> ээ
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> сред я знаю всего 3.
<vonderer> ну 3,5
<vladgobelen> ну ка
<vonderer> KDE, Gnome, Xfce4 и LXDE.
<vonderer> последняя - это и есть 0,5
<vladgobelen> КДЕ, гном, ХФСЕ, ЛХДЕ
<vladgobelen> ну хрде, но ее лучше бы и не откапывали
<vonderer> при этом ничто не мешает поставить какой-нибудь опенбокс и гонять софт от кед
<vladgobelen> заметь, почти все на ГТК
<vonderer> только надо помнить, что службы кед всё равно отожрут 100500 метров оперативки
<vladgobelen> В любом случае с опенбокс будет софт гтк
<vonderer> нет
<vladgobelen> смотри на ЛХДЕ
<vonderer> опенбокс не зависит от GTK.
<vonderer> опенбокс - это оконный менеджер
<vonderer> к слову
<vladgobelen> Я знаю
<vonderer> aptitude show openbox | grep gtk
<vladgobelen> Но какой ты софт туда посоветуешь?
<vonderer> например :)
<vonderer> да любой
<vonderer> опенбокс окна рисует
<vladgobelen> да знаю я
<vladgobelen> но софта под него нет
<vladgobelen> легкое все на гтк
<vonderer> ему пофиг, что в них: Qt, GTK или xlib
<vonderer> или как там его
<vladgobelen> а если тупо заменить квин - ничего это не даст
<vonderer> ну да, есть такое. хотя надо погуглить
<vladgobelen> квин наоборот удобство обеспечивает
<vonderer> не помню. Я давно кеды не гонял.
<vonderer> плазму не люблю.
<vladgobelen> говорят ее на что-то замеить можно.. но я не пробовал
<vonderer> плазму-то?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vonderer> можно запускать любой вм
<vonderer> и какую-нибудь панельку стороннюю
<vladgobelen> ненене
<vonderer> и обходиться без плазмы, и без кде, лол
<vladgobelen> ее именно можно отключить и подключить другое
<vladgobelen> а панельки все на гтк))
<vladgobelen> мало того, всплывающие в стиле макОС - на моно вообще
<vladgobelen> так что печально это все
<vonderer> нужен тебе этот стиль макос
<vladgobelen> я просто тенденцию указал
<vonderer> единственное годное, что они придумали - это менюбар убирать в верхнюю панельку :)
<skai> в юнити даж плазму запустить мона
<vonderer> тенденция да, большинство софта под GTK.
<skai> и виджеты кедные юзать
<lera> уважаемые, помогите блондинке... wi fi "тормозит", то есть периодически отваливается, скорость падает до нуля, потом опять разгоняется...
<vonderer> хотя я особо не парюсь. гоняю софт на обеих либах и доволен.
<vonderer> keepassx и smplayer, например, на Qt.
<vladgobelen> psi тоже на нем
<vonderer> жаль только моя любимая GTK-тема на Qt криво применяется.
<lera> под виндой таких проблем нет
<lera> с мандривой была та же проблема...
<vladgobelen> под виндой вообще ничего нет
<vladgobelen> откуда там проблемы то..
<vonderer> нет чего?
<vladgobelen> нет управления окнами теми же
<vonderer> под виндой нет проблем? О_о
<vladgobelen> а нет возможностей - нет проблем
<vladgobelen> система тупо не работоспособна
<vonderer> фанатизм - это плохо
<vonderer> отучайся :)
<izoferus> привет всем, такая проблема, центр приложений убунту не запускается! тоесть запускается но окно пустое
<vladgobelen> Это не фанатизм, это факт.
<vonderer> я работаю под виндой. ось как ось.
<vonderer> там даже аэро есть, лол. Если не особо эстетствовать - даже красиво.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: соболезную
<vladgobelen> vonderer:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/976.png сделай так
<vladgobelen> это риторическая просьба.. в винде это ты даже не запустишь без шаманства
<vonderer> у меня на работе в винде два терминала в PuTTY и окно Firefox.
<lera> во, опять слетела(((
<vonderer> она с этим справляется. Более, чем.
<vonderer> а кеды под виндой поднимать... ну бред же, ну.
<vonderer> хотя, говорят, блэкбокс поднимается без особого напряга.
<lera> плиз хелп!
<vonderer> но опять же, зачем?
<vonderer> я не пользуюсь wifi, извини, lera
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Я геймер, мне винда в любом случае не катит.
<lera> оке, нет проблем)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, лол. На домашней винде гоняю игрушки. Сойдёт.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: видимо мало играешь..
<vonderer> ну да. Выходные там убить за каким-нибудь вторым порталом, например.
<vonderer> на большее времени не хватает :)
<vonderer> а что такого в линуксах для геймеров?
<vladgobelen> ну вот.. а я постоянно то игры меняю, то нестандарт какой прет - вроде запуска трех окон игр 2003 года
<vonderer> может, я проникнусь.
<izoferus>  lera да тут что то никто не обращает внимания
<vonderer> izoferus, извини, я не пользуюсь центром приложений, из командной строки софт ставлю.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Просто тут можно безопасно установить много игр без последствий.. Управление окнами хорошее.. Вторые-третьи копии иксов те же
<vladgobelen> vonderer: да и фпс повыше во многих, пинг ниже
<izoferus> vonderer: ну это понятно если знаешь какой софт и для чего, а я на убунту пару дней
<vonderer> vladgobelen, старые игры гонять ок, согласен. А вот свежачок - и железо не тянет, и костыли нужны.
<vonderer> если вообще идёт.
<vonderer> !apt-get | izoferus
<vladgobelen> vonderer: вот.. А новые - вообще сказка
<ubuntuhelp> izoferus: APT - пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg являются основными средствами управления пакетами. Короткое apt-get Руководство: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Также см. !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE)
<vonderer> вроде правильно команду боту отправил :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Винда сама по себе жрет очень много. А тут можно оптимизировать, отключить многое и выдать лучшую производительность
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ага, и на костылях между OpenGL и Direct3D теряется половина производительности видеокарты.
<vladgobelen> Не, все идеально обычно
<vonderer> какое у тебя железо и что ты запускаешь?
<vonderer> из свежачка
<vladgobelen> vonderer: В том же вов на винде 40-50фпс, у меня же 150+
<vonderer> вов - это не свежачок, если что :)
<vladgobelen> плюс пинг на 10-30 меньше..
<vonderer> и он известен тем, что неплохо дружит с вайном
<vladgobelen> эм.. последняя версия вышла недавно
<vonderer> и что? движок-то древний.
<lera> а не напомните где лежат wlan0.conf и eth.conf?
<vladgobelen> но это как пример
<vladgobelen> lera: настройки все в етц поидее
<lera> пасип
<izoferus> ubuntuhelp: эт конечно неплохо, но на английском а я с ним на вы. а если aptitude?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aptitude?'
<vonderer> lera, /etc/NetworkManager
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Благодаря этому я часто убиваю в вов противников без единого повреждения.. тупо бегаю у них за спиной, они не успевают реагировать
<vonderer> скорее всего
<AndreX> izoferus: ну попробуй переустанови его sudo apt-get purge software-center && sudo apt-get install software-center
<lera> больое спасибо!
<vonderer> я верю в твои боевые подвиги :)
<vonderer> Portal 2 запускал под вайном? он нормально у тебя пошёл?
<vonderer> AndreX, а dpkg-reconfigure не проще?
<izoferus> AndreX: спс, щас попробую
<AndreX> vonderer: тока хотел написать ))
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я, например, прямщас компилирую отдельный вайн, чтобы гонять League of Legends. Делать так для каждой игры - и для каждой со своими патчами, да ещё с риском, что не заведётся... мне лень. :)
<izoferus> AndreX: не запускается(((
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ну в той же винде начнешь часто ставить игры - упадет
<vladgobelen> vonderer: уж лучше так
<vonderer> izoferus, попробуй из командной строки software-center
<vonderer> и посмотри на вывод
<vonderer> если будут какие ошибки - выложи на какой-нибудь пейстбин, а ссылку - сюда
<vonderer> vladgobelen, у меня ещё ничего не падало :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ту же винду я помню до 2006 переставлял в среднем раз в 3 месяца.. а тут вон полтора года система без сбоев..
<vonderer> vladgobelen, а пример низкой производительности под вайном - RIFT. Настройки приходится вдвое по сравнению с нативным запуском в винде выставлять.
<vladgobelen> Ну, неудобства бывают. Просто в винде их больше.
<vonderer> просто в каждой оси они свои ;)
<vonderer> я до сих пор в убунте костыли воздвигаю, чтобы всё работало
<vonderer> и то не помогает :(
<izoferus> не, не хочет никак(((
<vonderer> хотя вроде на выходных поставил
<vonderer> izoferus, а вывод есть какой-нибудь?
<vonderer> в командной строке
<vladgobelen> нуу... убунту это убунту.. Тестовая ось для новичков и тестирования новых фич.. Для реальной работы она сложна
<alexgluck> всем ку
<vonderer> vladgobelen, да нет, просто она нестабильная, недотестированная и сырая
<AndreX> izoferus: может у тебя нет тормозной
<vladgobelen> вот и я о чем
<vonderer> потому что спешат раз в полгода выпускать
<vladgobelen> это коммерция..
<izoferus> vonderer: ты про что, какой вывод?
<vonderer> izoferus, открой командную строку
<vonderer> и запусти в ней software-center
<vonderer> и следи, что там появится после запуска. в командной строке
<izoferus> AndreX: 3джи модем, до этого все работало
<vonderer> vladgobelen, новичкам лучше ставить slackware, debian или archlinux.
<vonderer> чтобы понимать, что такое линукс, как он работает и как что чинится.
<alexgluck> есть трабла 2 провайдера один инет по дшцп даёт второй по впн при втыкании 2х кабелей от разных провайдеров впн не поднимается
<vladgobelen> vonderer: пока убунту не особо сломала совместимости со стандартами и поэтому она даже полезна. Хорошая тестовая аудитория. Все проверенное можно юзать в других дистрибутивах.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Новичкам нужно читать документацию.
<izoferus> vonderer: ничего не пишет, запускает центр приложений и все
<AndreX> izoferus: у меня щас скорость интернета упала и такаяже фигня с этим софт манагером и в консоль ничего не пишет и если подождать минут 30 то запускаеться
<vonderer> ох щи
<vonderer> то есть software-center не запускается без интернетов?
<vonderer> идиоты...
<alexgluck> быть такого не может
<vladgobelen> может может
<vladgobelen> Хм... Поидее можно репо и локально подключить
<alexgluck> эт чушь
<vladgobelen> Зачем центр? Есть консоль
<izoferus> WoW или аллоды можно запустить на убунте?
<alexgluck> чтоб центр запустить инет не нужен и репы локальные тоже
<alexgluck> вов можно
<cinderella> izoferus: я от тока седня в аллоды играл:)
<alexgluck> алоды это на вине те
<izoferus> cinderella: через вайн?
<cinderella> нет блин
<vladgobelen> cinderella: Не стал тебя тогда отвлекать. Лучше в С1 заходи)
<vonderer> vladgobelen, поставил убунту и сижу в терминале, например. screen, mcabber, weechat, vim, компиляция в одном из скринов, pentadactyl собираюсь осваивать...
<cinderella> экзешник прям так открыл
<cinderella> vonderer: в кого?
<vladgobelen> В легенарные первые хроники линейки.. Последний в мире сервер)
<vonderer> и даже для этого мне приходится воздвигать костыли ._.
<cinderella> vladgobelen: зачем?я ж не задрот в мморпг играть
<vladgobelen> Фигня, у тебя еще все впереди)
<alexgluck> есть трабла 2 провайдера один инет по дшцп даёт второй по впн при втыкании 2х кабелей от разных провайдеров впн не поднимается
<cinderella> vladgobelen: в каком переди?я в мморпг не играл и не играю:)поздно задротом становиться
<vonderer> задротом становиться никогда не поздно
<alexgluck> эт верно
<cinderella> для умных людей - с рождения поздно:)
<vonderer> палюсь...
<vonderer> :)
<vladgobelen> cinderella: это приходит незаметно... просто попробуй.. первый раз бесплатно..
<izoferus> )))) у меня брат с сестрой играют, сидел на винде, тут вот решил на линух перейти
<cinderella> vladgobelen: а зачем?если мне не надо и бесплатно
<vladgobelen> cinderella: А откуда ты можешь знать, что не задрот, если не пробовал?
<vonderer> а какие есть ещё годные дистры, со свежим, но замороженным ядром и без упора на графической среде? кроме убунты?
<cinderella> потому, что я вижу задротов.и могу отличить их.
<cinderella> откуда ты знаешь, что ты не гей, если не пробовал?
<vladgobelen> Некорректное сравнение
<AndreX> izoferus: wow точно длжен запуститься даже без костылей
<cinderella> для задротов - да.им обидно обычно:)
<vladgobelen> Тип игры - не ориентация
<vladgobelen> Просто у тебя сломана логика, это нормально.
<izoferus> AndreX: ясн, но лучше аллодов
<vladgobelen> С возрастом или лечится или нет..
<cinderella> дада.успокаивай себя этим.ты не задрот, просто у всего мира сломана логика:)
<cinderella> ты главное чаще повторяй
<vladgobelen> Нет, весь мир пробует и играет в то, что нравится.
<izoferus> как вайн правильно пишется?
<cinderella> тогда ты сам поверишь и тебе станет проще воспринимать свою неполноценность:)
<vladgobelen> А ты успокаивай себя тем, что тебе это не нужно)
<xoveax> izoferus, wine
<cinderella> vladgobelen: маленький ликбез для инвалидов: играть - вид отдыха. задротничать - пропадать в игре и не знать другого мира
<izoferus> после «wine» пропущен операнд, задающий целевой файл
<vladgobelen> Не учи меня жить) Ты сам себя ограничиваешь, не пробуя новое. Не тебе меня учить.
<izoferus> Попробуйте `install --help' для получения более подробного описания.
<san4o> izoferus: пишется так коВАЙНо =))
<xoveax> san4o, )
<izoferus> san4o:)))) угу
<Postal> izoferus: sudo apt-get install wine
<san4o> геймеров  чето много собралось  )
<izoferus> sudo install wine я так писал
<vonderer> sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<izoferus> ппц, идиот
<san4o> добавте ппа. в 1.3 интересные плюшки есть
<vladgobelen> san4o: любой человек должен отдыхать.. Почему бы не в играх? Против игр разве что фанатики упоротые.. Но это понятно - люди разные..
<vonderer> так 1.3 и в основных репах есть.
<Postal> izoferus: sudo apt-get install wine -читай внимательней
<vonderer> в 11.04, по крайней мере.
<izoferus> aptitude не дописал)))
<san4o> winetricks  прикольно сделали
<vonderer> aptitude по умолчанию нет в убунте начиная с 10.10
<izoferus> я поставил))
<vonderer> так что сначала sudo apt-get install aptitude :)
<vonderer> а, ок
<vonderer> молодцом
<vonderer> хорошая штука :)
<san4o> vladgobelen: большинству шватает косынки и сапера как игр
<vonderer> vim и bash - отличные игрушки
<vonderer> рекомендую :)
<vonderer> а уж если их совмещать
<vonderer> так вообще сказка :)
<vladgobelen> san4o: большинство и не пробовало ничего другого
<Postal> zsh круче bash а
<san4o> vladgobelen: чего в вайне интерестного запускал колись ...
<izoferus> я тут на работе ставил файловый сервер для виндовых машин,  настроил самбу на убунту, винда комп видит а в расшаренные папки не заходит, пишет нехватает прав
<vonderer> Postal, да, как командная строка лучше.
<vonderer> как язык для скриптов - я пока между ним и башем разницы особой не вижу. Слишком слаб я в этой области
<vonderer> качаюсь потихоньку :)
<vladgobelen> san4o: ммм.. сек, покажу последнее..
<skai> фух
<skai> я думал интернет превратился в тыкву
<skai> но нет.еще есть минут 5-15
<Morfin> :-D
<vonderer> его просто временно скукожил временной парадокс.
<vladgobelen> san4o: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/977.png
<vladgobelen> как то так.. многое ставлю и удаляю.. мало что проходится до конца..
<vonderer> vladgobelen, запусти уже что-нибудь кроме линаги
<vonderer> второй день скрины постишь
<san4o> izoferus: есть с десктопом делал файл сервер можеш поначалу system-config-samba
<Postal> skai: а умну уже тыква 3 кб в сек )
<vladgobelen> vonderer: ты ярлыки на раб столе смотри.. А линейку я чую не скоро закрою.. С1 это надолго.. хех.. Ностальгия
<skai> у мну отрубит совсем
<Postal> ну это уже дырка от нета
<skai> а пров хад не принимает оплату по вебмани.тока в другом городе отделение принимает.а в нашем - нет
<vonderer> izoferus, файловый сервер на *никсах лучше делать. на NFS. или sshfs.
<izoferus> san4o: в конфиге все вроде норм, все разрешено
<alexgluck> есть трабла 2 провайдера один инет по дшцп даёт второй по впн при втыкании 2х кабелей от разных провайдеров впн не поднимается, как указать через какой IP или интерфейс поднимать или шлюз поднимать впн?
<vonderer> а по играм - всё никак не осилю Heroes of Newerth. нативный, но сложный и замороченный.
<vonderer> времени на него надо много.
<izoferus> vonderer: можно поподробней я на никсах буквально 3 дня
<ur5imw> калькулятор  с ячейками памяти на убунту есть.? встроенный без памяти не удобно
<skai> vonderer: дык:)тебе уже не поздно:)ты сам говорил:)у тебя время есть:)
<san4o> izoferus: когда все норм, то все работает ) с каких форточек заходиш (хп, 7 ) ?
<vonderer> skai, забыл поставить тег <sarcasm>, извини :)
<skai> vonderer: не помогло бы:)
<vonderer> !nfs > izoferus
<ubuntuhelp> izoferus, please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw: любой язык программирования
<vonderer> !sshfs > izoferus
<izoferus> san4o: хр, на мандриве все работает, но хочу на убунту
<ur5imw> Sergey_IT:  его же надо изучить...
<vonderer> а второе-то сообщение не уходит...
<vonderer> ur5imw, попробуй qalculate.
<ur5imw>    vonderer:  сейчас поставим
<vonderer> я правда не в курсе, что за ячейки памяти. Но qalculate самый навороченный и удобный из тех, что мне попадались.
<vonderer> !sshfs > izoferus
<ubuntuhelp> izoferus, please see my private message
<skai> ладно.у меня есть много много звездных врат.и аллоды и дьябла вторая.переживу и без инета
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw, ну так зачем тебе комп?
<ur5imw>  гвозди забивать
<vonderer> надо осваивать zsh и bash как калькулятор :/
<vonderer> :3
<skai> блин.вот в такие обхявления, типа "мы знаем о компьютерах все" и прочей помощи хотца позвонить и спросить, как собрать модуль вафли для моей карточки под дебиан
<vonderer> как пропатчить kde2 под freebsd
<skai> vonderer: это ламмерство и пошло уже
<vonderer> извини, люблю пошлить.
<skai> vonderer: а вот вафлю мою собрать - пусть попытаются
<skai> vonderer: грязное пошлое животное;)
<vonderer> так, собирать. надо дособирать вайны, точно.
<izoferus> vonderer: у меня там все диски NTFS
<vonderer> izoferus, если делать файлсервер под другой осью, естественно, нужно делать с нуля. :)
<vonderer> то есть диски заново размечать.
<vonderer> эх, файлсервер.
<vonderer> всё хочу собрать себе домой на пару терабайт.
<vonderer> чтоб торренты качал и файлы хранил.
<izoferus> vonderer: как нибуть соберусь, просто бам БД презаливать надо и инфу
<izoferus> vonderer: но блин на мандриве все работает
<vonderer> а ставить некуда.
<ur5imw>  vonderer: поставил, ожидал другого калькулятора, но все равно спасибо
<vonderer> а  насколько другого?
<vonderer> можешь ещё qalc в командной строке попробовать :) тот же qalculate, только без гуёв
<ur5imw>  обычного,  с ячейками памяти... нужно срочно посчитать, аэ ти нужно разбираться...
<izoferus> у меня на файл сервере 2 оси, ХР сначала как основная стояла, потом поставил мандриву, ставил еще убунту но под ней не работает
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw, счеты и логарифмическая линейка в помощь
<ur5imw> vonderer:  а память  через буфер обмена?
<ur5imw>  Sergey_IT: а вот я обучался этому...а ты сможешь с помощь линейки?
<ur5imw>  или математических таблиц Брадиса
<vonderer> ur5imw, я честно не знаю всего его функционала. Я его использую на уровне что-нибудь на что-нибудь поделить или помножить.
<vonderer> ur5imw, можно сказать, гвозди им забиваю :)
<vonderer> интересно, а какие в убунту ставятся патчи на вайн, чтобы с пульсом нормально работало...
<vladgobelen> нафига тебе пульс?
<ur5imw>  vonderer: и мне , но вот только даных много и нужно ими оперировать....можно и стандартным, но геморойно, думал может есть  "какой мне нужен"
<san4o> vonderer: со звуком все и так норм. да и патчи ставлятся после ковыряния
<izoferus> The file '/media/TIGER_/все/игры/Allods Online/bin/AOgame.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<izoferus> что нужно поставить чтобы работало?
<vonderer> cd /media/TIGER_/все/игры/Allods Online/bin/
<vonderer> wine AOgame.exe'
<vonderer> wine AOgame.exe
<vonderer> кавычку случайно поставил
<vonderer> она не нужна :)
<vonderer> ой
<vonderer> cd "/media/TIGER_/все/игры/Allods Online/bin/"
<vonderer> пробел пропустил :)
<izoferus> щас перекину попробую
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw:, когда учился другого и не было
<vonderer> san4o, я собрал вайн с патчем для работы интерфейса одной штуки. И в свежесобранном вайне звук в игре начал тормозить
<ur5imw> Sergey_IT, прошу прощения, чего не было?
<vonderer> при том, что в вайне из пакета не тормозил.
<AndreX> izoferus: chmod +x *.exe сделай в этой папке
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> зачем?
<vonderer> раздел виндовый
<vonderer> там у всего 777 :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Открою секрет. 1 игра - 1 вайн. Для каждой свои настройки.
<AndreX> аа
<vonderer> vladgobelen, одна и та же игра в двух разных вайнах по-разному даёт звук. в родном ок, в собранном без каких-то убунтупатчей - звук тупит
<vonderer> vladgobelen, я знаю про вайнпрефиксы и отдельные вайны, лол
<vladgobelen> vonderer: aoss пробовал?
<izoferus> фатал эррор))
<vonderer> костыли поднимать, окок
<vonderer> izoferus, велкам! а теперь гугли патчи, собирай вайн и наслаждайся геймерским линуксом :)
<izoferus> )))
<vonderer> там скорее всего не хватает каких-нибудь библиотек
<vladgobelen> вместо того, чтобы зайди на winehq.org
<vonderer> например, d3dx9
<vonderer> да, хорошая мысль
<vonderer> поищи игру на http://appdb.winehq.org/
<vonderer> там обычно пишут, что нужно для её запуска, какие патчи, если нужны.
<xoveax> а нет такой софтинки которая запоминала бы последнее местонахождение фокуса на раб.столе. Т.е. допустим фокус был на адресной строке браузера, перешел на другой раб.стол сдеалал что надо, вернулся, а фокус на месте?
<vonderer> и, кстати, если игра вообще никак не запускается - тоже об этом пишут :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: 1) winehq.org 2) winetricks 3) payonlinux 4) crossover и будет тебе счастье..
<xoveax> 3) playonlinux
<vonderer> vladgobelen, cedega платная, crossover тоже
<vladgobelen> цедега дерьмо
<vonderer> и не надо меня учить, лол
<vladgobelen> кроссовер лучший по сути для многого.. кто тебе сказал, что платное это плохо?
<Guest9305> какой текстровый редактор самый крутой
<xoveax> vim
<vonderer> я не хочу тратить на это деньги
<vonderer> vim.
<vladgobelen> Guest9305: kate
<vladgobelen> vonderer: рутрекер в помощь
<vonderer> а зачем мне краденный софт в свободной оси?
<vonderer> :)
<vladgobelen> Он не краденный, он тестовый. как ты мог вообще подумать
<vonderer> всего $40
<vonderer> не так уж и дорого, кстати
<xoveax> vladgobelen, )))
<vonderer> Guest9305, не слушай его, vim лучший :)
<vladgobelen> на той же винде мы цив5 так и не запустили, а кроссовером легко
<vonderer> странная у тебя винда
<vladgobelen> не у меня.. я ее с 2006 не юзал..
<vladgobelen> Вот человеку загорелось цив5 поиграть.. Долго мучили, так и нифига. Причем винда даже не говорит в чем проблема
<vladgobelen> пришлось ставить линукс и играть
<alexgluck> кто бескорыстно или корыстно поможет сделать IP балансировку с пояснением что делал?
<vonderer> лол сломали, однако :(
<vonderer> теперь только под виндой
<vladgobelen> кроссовер бы открыл ^^
<vonderer> не открыл бы
<vonderer> там тот же вайн
<vonderer> пока не сделали патча, не откроет.
<vladgobelen> не тот же)
<vonderer> ну нету патча пока :) был бы патч - я бы собрал сам
<vonderer> без кроссовера
<vladgobelen> сейчас вон у нас народ с виндой линейку запускает в виртуальной машине)
<vonderer> бывает
<vonderer> лучше бы баш изучали
<vladgobelen> нафига?
<vonderer> он интереснее и полезнее линаги. и иногда даже красивее.
<vonderer> серьёзно.
<vonderer> и, при желании, можно качаться и задротствовать
<vonderer> а потом - в сисадмины и зарабатывать бабло. хорошее. :)
<vladgobelen> С1 уникальна)
<vladgobelen> ее не заменить
<vonderer> ok
<vladgobelen> даже башем
<xoveax> vladgobelen, C1 ?
<vladgobelen> я ведь уже несколько лет в такое не играю..
<vladgobelen> но тут не смог устоять
<vladgobelen> Lineage 2 C1
<vladgobelen> тут народ собирается со всей европы)) россия, польша, аргентина, украина, литва.. итд.. по 1-2 человека от страны)
<xoveax> в hedgewars тоже полно иностранщины )
<vladgobelen> почитаав литовцев, я понял как хорошо знаю английский
<vladgobelen> английский читаешь - ну практически все понятно... а их же - фих ><
<vladgobelen> хотя раньше считал, что английский не знаю
<xoveax> а какое максимальное количество рабочих столов можно установить?
<vladgobelen> оО попробуй
<xoveax> 16x16
<Hate2004> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> Hate2004! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hate2004> Ïîìîãèòå ðàçîáðàòüñÿ ñ óñòàíîâùèêîì
<ubuntuhelp> Hate2004! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xoveax> http://imagepost.ru/images/s/wi/switcher.png
<Hate2004> ñòàâëþ ñåðâåð óáóíòó
<ubuntuhelp> Hate2004! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> Hate2004: иди кодировку меняй а то забанят
<xoveax> блин.. чего-то обратно нифига не меняется..
<Hate2004> gde mozhno normal`nuyu mirku skachat` ? Ya nihrena ne mogu ponyat v svoei.... ya ei let 7 ne pol`zovalsya
<newbie|2> kvirc rulez
<xoveax> а не, теперь впорядке-
<AndreX> Hate2004: тут настройки http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3
<vonderer> блин, как же удалять build-dep
<AndIrc_> x
<AndreX> Hate2004: если не можеш разобраться используй веб морду http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<newbie|2> Привет. как жизнь вообще?
<newbie|2> здорово hate2004
<Hate2004> Òåïåðü íîðì ?
<ubuntuhelp> Hate2004! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> ага
<newbie|2> опять
<AndreX> неа
<Hate2004> тук-тук
<Hate2004> о!
<Electron_> Приветы
<newbie|2> ага оно
<Hate2004> Kvirc рулит! :)
<Electron_> народ, подскажите как установить убунту 11,04 через вуби, а то оно там как-то не очевидно, то есть вообще не вижу пункта такой установки, система активно хочет ребута и нормального инстала, а мне нужно через вуби
<Hate2004> Все просто и понятно
<AndreX> Hate2004: дуй по ссылке короче http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hate2004> то есть все-равно каракули ?
<Electron_> to shto ya pisal vishe - normalno vidno?
<XuMuK> да
<Hate2004> da
<XuMuK> и так и так
<redtmp> Привет всем, никто не знает в чем может быть ошибка? Вот код http://paste.ubuntu.com/603830/
<Electron_> так кто нибудь тогда по моему вопросу подсказать может?
<XuMuK> Hate2004, у тебя щас нормально видно
<Hate2004> то есть все норм :)
<Hate2004> Я ставлю убунту сервер, он просит вставить какой-то диск
<AndreX> бот просто чёт ступил)
<XuMuK> redtmp, там же написано, повторяецо ресурс в списке зеркал апта
<redtmp> как поправить? )
<newbie|2> redtmp: у тебя в sources.list два одинаковых сервера
<XuMuK> удалить то, что повторяетсо
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw:, компутеров и калькуляторов
<newbie|2> всем пока
<redtmp> где сорс лежит?
<XuMuK> newbie|2, не факт, что именно в source.list... мб и в /etc/apt/sources.d/
<XuMuK> redtmp, sudo locate source.list
<XuMuK> ну или просто в /etc/apt/source.list
<Electron_> подскажите как установить убунту 11,04 через вуби, а то оно там как-то не очевидно, то есть вообще не вижу пункта такой установки, система активно хочет ребута и нормального инстала, а мне нужно через вуби
<Electron_> если что, дистрибутив у меня ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso
<vonderer> она и не будет из винды ставиться
<vonderer> ребутаться надо в любом случае.
<vonderer> зачем этот вуби вообще нужен?
<ur5imw>  Sergey_IT:  когда я учился , да, не было персональных копмов ..я проходил обучение на программируемом кальке... боюсь соврать МК54
<ur5imw> Electron_:  лучше этого не делать ....
<velessky> Всем привет.Злой Скай тут?
<ur5imw> Electron_:  появятся проблемы с обновлением...
<Hate2004> help http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20110505/dlWjK7XI.jpg
<Sergey_IT> ur5imw, я сразу на бэсм-4 начал, без калькуляторов
<Hate2004> это из-за диска ?
<ur5imw>  Sergey_IT: тебе повезло:)
<Hate2004> он все ставил нормально, потом вывалилась эта хрень, под этим окошком загрузка какого-то файла.... 1 из 5
<vonderer> ur5imw, Sergey_IT, поясните человеку, который из программирования умеет только баш через пень-колоду. У кого длиннее-то в итоге? :)
<velessky> <Hate2004> Не похоже вообще
<velessky> <vonderer> длиннее у Торвальдца
<vonderer> у RMS.
<inkvizitor68sl> vonderer: а что такого в том, что ты умеешь программить только на баше?
<velessky> <Hate2004> кста, если продолжить нажать то что?
<vonderer> ничего.
<vonderer> просто я не пойму из их разговора, у кого из них длиннее. А интересно же :)
<inkvizitor68sl> vonderer: на баше всё можно написать
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> Инка, хат, знакомь со стажеркой...
<Electron_> через вуби хочу, потому что в случае проблем сносить так легче, притом не люблю когда в начале грузится убунтовый grub, он менее удобный чем виндовой nt loader(или как там его), притом если ставить так, снести убунту и вернуть вÐ
<Electron_> ¸Ð½Ð´Ñƒ будет весьма проблематично, и переустановить винду не трогая убунту тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: ты резюме то отправил?
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> нет пока.Я с квартирой вопрос решаю пока, что бы было, где месяц тусить и не мататься)
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<vonderer> inkvizitor68sl, я знаю, что баш хороший, да. Потихоньку осваиваю, как могу.
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> после месяца же граффик нормальный будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: как экзамен сдашь. Вообще можно и через 2 недели
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> а какие вопросы в  экзамене?ХДДД
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> списать дашь?(с)
<ur5imw> Electron_: не все так просто как кажется.... но если ты хочешь?:) я поставил, но после обновления рухнула ОСь...верней так и не смог ее запустить
<Electron_> и ещё у меня жестяк полностью уже разбит и разделы заняты, терять инфу не охота(переносить чисто лень), ставлю кстати на нетбук
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: у них клиентов фантазия большая
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> так что обычно в экзамене?
<Electron_> не, я не против ставить по нормальному, НО, чтобы грузилось оно через NT loader
<vonderer> Electron_, просто вручную внимательно размечай при установке
<vonderer> и всё ок
<vonderer> оно не будет через NTLRD грузиться
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: никто не знает)
<vonderer> он понимает только винды
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: иногда берутся рандомные тикеты и....
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> ну примерно?
<inkvizitor68sl> понятия не имею, я не сдавал
<Sergey_IT> Electron_, значит против по-нормальному
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> я тоже так хочу ХДДД
<inkvizitor68sl> сказали "вали работай в ночь" через недели 3
<ur5imw> Electron_:...grub4dos
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> в ночь кстате тоже легко
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl>соглашусь типа)
<inkvizitor68sl> 14 декабря я пришел, 3го января первая смена была собственная
<ur5imw> ye;yj cnfdbnm gjnjv
<Electron_> ну а при желании можно будет восстановить ntldr без потери инфы на ntfs жестяках?
<inkvizitor68sl> Electron_: да
<Electron_> как?
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> я грю, все сделаю, хоьб куни по ssh ХДДДД
<vonderer> ну.. нтлоадер в любом случае будет, он винду запускает.
<ur5imw> Electron_:нужно ставить потом grub4dos
<inkvizitor68sl> Electron_: загружаешь диск винды в режиме восстановления (там R жмакни, когда спросят) и fixmbr
<Electron_> да, он грузится-то будет изначально grub
<vonderer> после fixmbr - ntldr
<vonderer> а зачем тебе он так дался?
<RStyler> как сделать загрузочную flash в Ubuntu ??? sudo dd if=/путь/к/образу of=/флешка bs=1024 не помогает :(((((((((((9
<RStyler> нужно сделать образ XP
<vonderer> О_о
<Electron_> на всякий случай, я пока убунту мало терзал(хотя с версиями выше 9 сталкивался и на ноуте стоит, чтоб родители систему вирями не засорили окончательно) и не знаю наверняка подойдёт ли мне убунта полноценно, или вообще...
<Electron_> ...не будет нужна
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: ага, зитрый
<RStyler> точнее загруз флеш c XP
<inkvizitor68sl> хитрый
<velessky> <RStyler> ты ухо через анус чистишь, друг мой?
<vonderer> эх, скучаю по ночным сменам...
<inkvizitor68sl> RStyler: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=4cfe35152e899ae7&pli=1
<inkvizitor68sl> хряшные имиджи не предназначены для загрузки с usb
<inkvizitor68sl> у них mbr нет и они в isoчётотам fs обычно
<velessky> Интересно, как я сделал с одной флешки загрузку ад 7-ми систем?Оо...
<velessky> Инк, на флашку граб4дос и все будет супер
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: при помози граба?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> а из имиджа тупо не накатишь
<inkvizitor68sl> напрямую на флеш
<velessky> Ну Мне и через граб не обломно
<velessky> Правда все еще не пойму, с каокй командой сусю запускать.Ибо как лайв не грузится, только установка -.-
<velessky> какой*
<ur5imw>  Electron_: потом восстановишь загрузчик или пропишет тайм аут=0
<Electron_> на нетбуке у меня ХР и для большенства задач хватает, притом в линуксах я почти не разбираюсь(а убунтах которые пока мне встречались были неприятные глюки которые я исправлял только с помощью понимаюших людей), по...
<Electron_> ...сему хочу поюзать убунту по началу для того чтоб оценить, а только потом уж решу нужна ли она мне полноценно, а там может и на основной комп перекину репозиторий(или как там...
<Electron_> ...называется каталог в котором файлы для инсталяции) и буду и на основном юзать
<vonderer> поставь виртуальную машину на домашнем компе
<velessky> <Electron_> так поставь Убу на флешку, где проблема?
<vonderer> и в ней подними убунту
<vonderer> и гоняй сколько влезет, без риска для загрузчиков и хардов
<velessky> <vonderer> у меня моя сборка Убу на флеше.И ничего, тоже риска никакого)
<ur5imw>  поставь ее "нормально" а потом уберешь  а в загрузчике пропишешь время =0
<vonderer> velessky, тоже верно
<vonderer> у меня на внешнем харде, который уже не внешний ._.
<velessky> <vonderer> + моя система всегда со мной.Да и возможность установки на другие компы доставляет
<Electron_> мммммм, заманчивая идея, но флешку свою посеял, я новую пока не купил. Я думал было сначала потестить через виртуал бокс, но загрузившись с диска заметил что там оно несколько иначе
<velessky> Кстати, если кому надо, могу на ФТП залить свою сборку
<velessky> 900+метров
<ur5imw>  Electron_:  вот ттолко хватит ли у тебя терпения работать с флешки? медлено!
<velessky> если интересно что вырезано, а что добавил-пишите Оо
<vonderer> интересно
<velessky> С флешки?Медленно?Я бы не сказал
<vonderer> ur5imw, не сильно медленнее
<vonderer> это не с dvd-привода же
<ur5imw> заметно
<vonderer> вот там еле ползает, да
<vonderer> а тут даже грузится быстрее, чем нативная с nvidia-драйверами, чтоб её
<velessky> <vonderer> личку пали)
<ur5imw> для флешки надо другую ОСь
<ur5imw>  флеху можно убить быстро
<velessky> <ur5imw> друг мой, TinyCore тебе в помощь.Православно?
<ur5imw> velessky: мне? не нада
<ur5imw>  стоит на винте 2 ОСи
<ur5imw> 3 Оси
<vonderer> квазель... квирц... зачем вообще такие монстры для простых чятиков? :))
<velessky> У меня 11 осей.2-е реальные.
<velessky> 9 в ВМ
<velessky> )))
<ur5imw>  а у меня 3 рабочие и натуральные
<velessky> А у меня писька 5-ть см в диаметре
<velessky> И тишина.Мериют что ли все???ХДДд
<vonderer> мне лень.
<ur5imw> velessky: ну тогда ты выиграл
<velessky> )А если серьезно
<velessky> то ось на флешке это кул
<Electron_> опа, так, видимо я таки поставлю убунту нормально, внезапно обнаружил что на нетбуке есть неразмеченные 25 гигов
<velessky> Дополнительная, я имею ввиду
<Electron_> главное чтобы был на всякий случай путь для отступления
<velessky> БУдет. не очкуй
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> в мониторинге всплыло, что сервер bsd04 "down"
<velessky> так вот.Довольно приятно удивлять товарищей системой на флешке с возможностью установки
<exetis> ëþäè,êòî íèòü èíñòàëèë ïîñëåäíþþ óáóíòó 11,04?
<ubuntuhelp> exetis! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Electron_> кстати, размечать разделы достаточно только своп и корневой, остальные можно не размечать и они будут просто в корневом, да?(на всякий случай мелочи уточню)
<velessky> <exetis> Kodirovki krivie
<inkvizitor68sl> вопрос знатокам: меня глючит, или мониторинг пишет о проблеме возникшей более двух лет назад?
<Sergey_IT> Electron_, кто не рискует, то не восстанавливает mbr
<velessky> <exetis>Pomenyai
<velessky> <inkvizitor68sl> вопрос явно не ко мне
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> да что ее восстанавливать-то?Только первй раз тяжело =)
<exetis> ëþäè,êòî íèòü èíñòàëèë ïîñëåäíþþ óáóíòó 11,04?
<ubuntuhelp> exetis! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> exetis, а зачем?
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> ты его понимаешь?ОООО
<Hate2004> скопировал куда-то и кодировку махнул :)
<velessky> <Hate2004> Я уж думал он того....Это....
<exetis_> люди,кто нить инсталил последнюю убунту 11,04?
<Sergey_IT> velessky, а почему нет?
<ambal> q2all)
<velessky> <Hate2004> Ну из серии "Мне нужна твоя одежда и мотоцикл"
<AndreX> exetis: хочеш попробовать поставь на виртуалку
<Hate2004> Я сервер убунту пытаюсь поставить
<Hate2004> 11.04
<velessky> <exetis> пробовали
<velessky> <Hate2004> я бы советовал обновиться....
<velessky> <Hate2004> с 10.10.
<Sergey_IT> Hate2004, зачем 11.04 как сервер?
<ambal> подскажите, плз, как отключить эту графическую консоль... фреймбуфер наз-ся чтоли
<Hate2004> честно говоря, я тока начал изучать убунту
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> пип пип пи пипип пип?*пищит как Р2Д2*Оо
<Hate2004> просто убунту стал
<Hate2004> и я счастлив
<Hate2004> решил на домашний серв загрохать серверную версию
<velessky> <Hate2004> а нахрен тебе сервер?Ставь простую 10.04 или 10.10
<Hate2004> и сижу плююсь
<velessky> Маньяк.
<Hate2004> :)
<Hate2004> А чем плох сервер ?
<Hate2004> я изучить хочу :)
<exetis_> пытался установить,не получается сделать расширенный раздел(в меню выбора-логический расширенный и основной можно выбрать только логический остальные затемнены) че делать,кто знает???
<Hate2004> сравнить с виндосовским
<velessky> <Hate2004> Изучай с генты или бзди
<Hate2004> а по русски ? :)
<vonderer> FreeBSD
<vonderer> истинно серверная ось :)
<vonderer> вообще ставить убунту на сервер - это как гулять по минному полю с завязанными глазами
<Hate2004> блин...
<velessky> <Hate2004> Gentoo|FreeBSD
<vonderer> лучше фряху
<Hate2004> сложно там ?
<vonderer> да. изучать всегда сложно.
<Hate2004> Я просто не представляю че это такое
<vonderer> с нуля - тем более.
<velessky> <Hate2004> Я скажу честно.Но меня забанят
<inkvizitor68sl> фряха няшка\
<inkvizitor68sl> но ставить новичку лучше дебан
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан
<Hate2004> хочу найти альтернативу винде во всем
<inkvizitor68sl> да и не новичку
<Mourat> Приветы
<vonderer> и тут согласен.
<velessky> <Hate2004>ЭТО ХАЩАЛЬБЕКМАЩАЛЬБЕК нащальника саманамана работаенама
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервер*
<vonderer> из линуксов на сервер - дебиан идеален.
<Mourat> Hate2004 мак альтернатива )
<velessky> http://dobrochan.ru/src/gif/1012/freebsd-004.png.gif
<vonderer> но изучать всё же фряху не помешает
<aklemator> Приветы!
<inkvizitor68sl> изучать лучше опенок
<vonderer> думаешь?
<velessky> BSD logo....почти)
<inkvizitor68sl> фряху потом и так будешь знать
<vonderer> он пореже встречается же
<Hate2004> Просто с тех пор, как у нас открыли офис майкрософта, становится не спокойно
<Hate2004> я кстати из беларуси
<Hate2004> :)
<exetis_> пытался установить убунту 11,04,не получается сделать расширенный раздел(в меню выбора-логический расширенный и основной можно выбрать только логический остальные затемнены) че делать,кто знает???
<vonderer> Hate2004, тебе на десктоп или на сервер ось нужна?
<vonderer> если на десктоп, то убунту ок
<velessky> <Hate2004> картинку глянь
<vonderer> если на сервер - то дебиан или что-нибудь из BSD.
<Hate2004> Убунту я на бук поставил и радуюсь :)
<vonderer> опять же, если ты не собираешься всерьёз серверную ось изучать - пользуйся убунтой на домашнем компе и дебианом на сервере
<Sergey_IT> exetis_, покажи как разбит диск
<velessky> http://zoneland.ru/pics/images4/156390freebsd_cover.png.jpg
<velessky> УУУУ, мужики, посмотрите!
<Hate2004> Дебиан гдевзять нормальный ?
<vonderer> Hate2004, http://debian.org/
<velessky> <Hate2004> Мужик....Скоро мы тебя потеряем.
<vladgobelen> кстати да, из него наконец то ОСь хотят сделать
<vonderer> опенсорс брать на официальных сайтах лучше всего
<vladgobelen> Планируют ввод РР ветки
<velessky> Дебиан и так ось
<vonderer> ну или из репов для своего дистра
<vonderer> PP? ты про Rolling Release?
<velessky> <Hate2004>  советую OpenSuse поставить. посмотреть....
<vladgobelen> Ага
<Mourat> Программисты на канале есть?
<Hate2004> <velessky> не потеряете меня :)
<vladgobelen> Hate2004: Ни в коем случае не ставь ОпенСузу
<Mourat> помогите маны по DAO на русском найти
<Hate2004> у меня найдется куча глупых вопросов :)
<vonderer> как пользователь арчика, ушедший с оного, скажу, что концепция забавная, но в реальной жизни малоприменимая.
<velessky> Да ладно вам, YAST стоит изучения
<velessky> Хотя бы на виртуалке
<vonderer> я помню свои впечатления, когда я впервые увидел яст после дебиана...
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Это в арче она не применима.. Там увлеклись слишком самым новым. А в нормальных дистрибутивах она идеальна
<vonderer> давно это было
<vladgobelen> Hate2004: Сузой торгует майкрософт и уничтожает ее как может
<vonderer> vladgobelen, роллинг релиз как раз предусматривает всегда свежий софт. В противном случае концепция релизов работает лучше и надёжнее.
<Mourat> Кто -нить знает где скачать менеджер закачек Downloader 4x (он же d4x)?
<velessky> <Hate2004> стукай в скайп что ли velessky
<vladgobelen> vonderer: не обязательно. Свежий софт может делиться на стабильный и тестовый.
<velessky> <vladgobelen> но не смотря на это, ЯСТ - кошеген
<vladgobelen> vonderer: У меня за полтора года проблем не было. Я как раз на стабильном
<vonderer> на стабильном чём?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Да не важно.. Просто у меня РР
<vonderer> дистр какой?
<vladgobelen> раз в день-неделю обновляешься и забываешь о проблемах
<velessky> <vonderer> софте он стабильном...не тестит он ничего
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/978.png
<vladgobelen> vonderer: тут запрещено обсуждать не убунту-бэзед
<vonderer> vladgobelen, ужас.
<vonderer> я бы запретил постить скриншотики ладвы
<vladgobelen> коммерция что поделаешь
<velessky> ГНОМКА?????
<velessky> Мать моя
<vladgobelen> Это не Ла2
<velessky> Роди обратно
<vladgobelen> это С1 ^^
<Mourat> за маской девочки сидит потный жирдяй
<vonderer> первые хроники ладвы, лол
<vladgobelen> Первые хроники шикарны) Присоединяйтесь)
<vladgobelen> Поностальгируем вместе..))
<velessky> Ненене...У меня подруга - помешана на гномках
<vonderer> vladgobelen, какой у тебя стабильный роллинг-релиз дистр, ностальгатор :)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Скрин смотри.. там все написано
<vonderer> мм. а удачное слово получилось
<vonderer> где?
<vonderer> кде и гномку вижу, лол
<vladgobelen> ниже)
<velessky> так вот, она делает все как гномка.Даже, извиняюсь, секаеца со звуками гномки
<vladgobelen>  ыыыыы^^
<vonderer> ов щи
<vladgobelen> а у нее есть телефон? ^^
<vonderer> мне теперь кошмары сниться будут :(
<velessky> Есть.
<velessky> А еще у нее темное прошлое)
<velessky> В виде 5-ти лет условно и 4-х лет занятия проституцией
<velessky> А так - девочка-кавай ::
<vladgobelen> пффф
<velessky> ^^
<velessky> Так что, асечку искать?ХДД)
<vladgobelen> Обойдусь темными эльфийками ><
<velessky> А она ничо, кстати
<velessky> симпатичная
<ambal> помогите кто-нидь, плз, как отключить framebuffer, т.е. граф.консоль?
<vladgobelen> в ядре поидее
<vladgobelen> точнее в параметрахзагрузки
<velessky> <vladgobelen> ну так что. не надумал?
<ambal> vladgobelen: мне кто-то отсюда давал ссылку с интрукцией хорошую, но я её потерял, а гугл выдаёт какую-то старую фигню, которая уже не срабатывает(
<vladgobelen> Не, хватит с меня темных эльфиек.. Благо их тут целых три
<velessky> <vladgobelen> Ухоженная, квартира своя, родители (ТЕЩААА ахаха) за 5тыс.км.
<velessky>  не поделишься?\
<velessky> <vladgobelen> А то мне все ТП попадаются....
<velessky> <vladgobelen> или Глам-долл
<AndreX> !framebuffer | ambal
<ubuntuhelp> ambal: Как в GRUB настроить режимы фреймбуфера см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<velessky> Молчит, жадина(
<ambal> AndreX: мне бы как отключить его вобще, вроде ты мне в прошлый раз и помогал, дал ссылку на русскую инструкцию...
<AndreX> ambal: а чё в истории браузера нету
<vladgobelen> смотри файл /boot/grub/grub.conf
<ambal> AndreX: я переустановил потом убунту)
<AndreX> ambal: ну дрова поставь он сам вырубиться
<vonderer> какое бут-меню инсталлятора в дебиане няшное :)
<AndreX> ambal: ща если откопаю ссылку то дам
<vladgobelen> фигня) видали и няшнее)
<velessky> <vladgobelen> так поделишься, нет, жадина?
<ambal> AndreX: я дрова не могу поставить с ним)) включаю консоль и вижу сообщение от монитора: Input signal Out of range. Change settings to 1680:1050. 60hz
<vladgobelen> чем?
<velessky> <vladgobelen> Темными эльфийками)
<vonderer> тёмными эльфийками, вестимо
<vladgobelen> щаз
<velessky> <vladgobelen> жадина(((
<AndreX> ambal: хи тебе его наоборот надо включить и разрешение выставить
<ambal> AndreX: ладно, ща если не найду как его отключить, буду думать, как выставить разрешение)
<AndreX> ambal: я тебе в прошлый раз на включение давал потому что ты в учную дрова нвидиа не мог поставить
<Mourat> Народ, программа D4X еще существует?
<Mourat> только за 2007 год нашел
<ambal> AndreX: да нет вроде, на отключение... а где ты смотришь историю?
<AndreX> ambal: в браузере есть такая подменюша журнал
<vonderer> Mourat, а что она делает-то?
<vonderer> программа эта
<jham> Mourat: http://repository.slacky.eu/slackware-12.2/network/d4x/2.5.7.1/src/
<ambal> AndreX: а не, я думал ты историю чата как-то смотришь
<Mourat> jham, вот эта версия и есть 2007го года
<vonderer> найди аналог, ну. даунлоад-менеджер что ли?
<vonderer> man wget :)
<AndreX> !logs | ambal
<AndreX> можно и историю чата
<ubuntuhelp> ambal: Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<Mourat> он виндовый, я как раз ищу что бы похоже было на Download Manager, а вообще надо что бы обязательно можно было ограничить скорость скачивания, а в то в бюро весь траффик из-за меня ложится )
<vonderer> эмм
<vonderer> вообще-то wget юниксовый
<vladgobelen> Mourat: kget
<vonderer> или *никсовый
<vonderer> тточно не скажу
<vonderer> ага
<vonderer> ща kget ему все кеды потянет за собой
<vladgobelen> пофигу
<vonderer> ты бы ещё плазму присоветовал поставить.
<vladgobelen> зачем?
<vladgobelen> лучше кгет нету ничего
<vladgobelen> как и лучше кторрент)
<vladgobelen> или кейт)
<vonderer> wget.
<vonderer> vim.
<ambal_> фак... можно ещё раз предыдущее сообщение?)) я случайно вышел) грёбанная опера, когда попадаешь мимо ссылки колёсиком, начинает открывать гугл
<Mourat> пардон, я имел ввиду Download Master http://www.soft-pro.org/img/download_master.png
<jham> vladgobelen: rtorrent, vim
<AndreX> !logs > ambal_
<ubuntuhelp> ambal_, please see my private message
<ambal_> AndreX: thx)
<jham> Mourat: fatrat
<Mourat> jham, спасибо. Я сперва решил, что ты обзываешься )
<exetis_> люди,как установить ubuntu 11.04 при наличии пустого логического диска ?
<jham> Mourat: хехе
<vonderer> вставляешь диск, загружаешься с него, ставишь
<vonderer> как обычно, короче. просто указываешь нужный раздел и всё
<ambal_> есть, нашёл) http://www.abone.pp.ru/2010/05/ubuntu-1004.html
<ambal_> логи классная вещь)
<Mourat> jham  крыса только для KDE, у меня гномик
<jham> Mourat: http://fail2fail.com/dump/downloadmanagers
<jham> :)
<vonderer> ух ты, как их много
<lera_> ну вот, вроде тепеьр не отваливается...
<vonderer> wget --limit-rate
<lera_> *теперь
<vonderer> и будет тебе ограничение скорости закачки
<vonderer> Mourat, какой браузер используешь?
<Mourat> лисичку
<vonderer> flashgot+wget
<vonderer> идеальный вариант
<Mourat> спасибо, пробую
<vonderer> http://flashgot.net
<Mourat> где wget распологается?
<vonderer> в системе
<gaga_rin> /usr/bin/wget не?
<vonderer> это тулза для командной строки
<gaga_rin> man man ^_^
<Mourat> ага, там. тока, что-то выбрать зараза его не дает
<Mourat> аа, понял
<AndreX> гг
<Mourat> ограничавать скорость не умеет
<vonderer> а командой можно задать?
<vonderer> если да, то для wget просто опцию пропиши
<Mourat> аа вот в чем еще фишка, я через прокси работаю, а wget не понимает того прокси, который я для всей системы прописал
<gaga_rin> как ты прописываал ?
<Mourat> Система-Параметры-    Сетеваяпрокси-служба
<Mourat> http://pastebin.com/i4ZmWFr7
<vonderer> proxy задаётся переменной окружения
<Mourat> м?
<gaga_rin> export http_proxy="http://adress:port/"
<gaga_rin> export ftp_proxy="ftp://adress:port/"
<Mourat> а отменить потом как?
<vonderer> а потом добавляешь даунлоад менеджер, обзываешь как нужно
<vonderer> unset http_proxy, unset ftp_proxy
<vonderer> вроде
<gaga_rin> а после ребута всё исчезнет жеееееееее
<gaga_rin> если не писать это в rc.conf вроде не помну.
<vonderer> ээ
<gaga_rin> фейхуали э
<vonderer> вообще-то в .bashrc
<gaga_rin> аа да
<vonderer> или в /etc/bash.bashrc, если надо глобально
<gaga_rin> угу
<gaga_rin> который в etc лежит ет для всех
<gaga_rin> грю же не помну
<Mourat> блин, как все хреново и не удобно то... я со своим ноутом в трех местах работаю. в двух, разные прокси используются, в третьем без прокси..
<Mourat> блин, как все хреново и не удобно то... я со своим ноутом в трех местах работаю. в двух, разные прокси используются, в третьем без прокси..
<vonderer> ну напиши скрипты
<gaga_rin> делов то
<vonderer> которые экспортируют переменную окружения
<vonderer> и убирают её, если нужно
<vonderer> повесь на кнопочки и наслаждайся жизнью :)
<Mourat> пойду в душ, жизнь чуть светлее станет )
<Mourat> Спасибо всез за советы, все записал, потом пыхтеть буду
<gaga_rin> что там пыхтеть?!
<vladgobelen> Ставь КГет и не мучайся
<vonderer> уйди ты со своим кедософтом.
<Lex_S> )))))))))))))
<vonderer> ради одной софтины тянуть сотни метров зависимостей
<Lex_S> а что это?
<vladgobelen> кгет может с нескольких источников одновременно тянуть)
<vladgobelen> с торрента)
<Lex_S> а
<gaga_rin> ололо
<Lex_S> kget
<vonderer> а потом ещё после завершения работы kget, после него будут оставаться кедослужбы
<gaga_rin> вытянуть половину кде ради ничего
<vonderer> жрать ресурсы системные
<vladgobelen> оно того стоит)
<gaga_rin> угу
<Lex_S> а разве это не тупо интерфейс к wget?
<gaga_rin> конечно же
<Lex_S> или я чтото путаю
<vladgobelen> но какой)
<Lex_S> выучи питон и напиши свой)
<AAAp> кто знает репозитарий с trix
<Lex_S> с блекджеком и....
<Mourat> кстати, не получил ответа на вопрос важный, не касающийся линукса. Где найти документацию по DAO на русском?
<vonderer> а чем не wget-то?
<vonderer> без морд
<vladgobelen> Я лучше на креаторе бы написал.. Но зачем, когда уже есть кгет?)
<vladgobelen> в креаторе*
<Lex_S> блин в этих винтах уже путаюсь
<Lex_S> 5 штук на столе лежит
<vonderer> разложи их по разным столам
<vonderer> тогда не запутаешься
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> да комп пивом залил
<RStyler> вобщем я так и не сделал загрузочную флеш для XP из под Ubuntu
<Lex_S> терь с ноута сижу
<vonderer> ухты, чатзилла
<Lex_S> RStyler: dd + fdisk не помогли?
<RStyler> Win может делать подобные вещи не только под совю ось
<Lex_S> RStyler: всмысле?
<RStyler> lin в этом плане разочаровывает
<RStyler> dd не помогло
<Lex_S> нужно же ещё флешку активной сделать
<RStyler> я ее делал
<Lex_S> а вообще для убунты вроде какаято гуевая утилита была
<Lex_S> непомню названия
<RStyler> активной в GParted
<Lex_S> надо будет с семёрошными образами попробовать
<RStyler> я и образ подсовывал в unetbootin
<lera_> народ, я ещё тут? или отвалилась? проверка связи...
<RStyler> короче linux в этом плане - тухляк
<Lex_S> lera_: неа
<lera_> оке, пасип!
<RStyler> юзабилити ноль
<lera_> значит сделала
<Lex_S> RStyler: если так срочно надо - ultraiso из под вайна)
<RStyler> хер там
<RStyler> я тут юзанул из под вайна WinToFlash
<Lex_S> вот поэтому я всегда держу как минимум две системы)
<RStyler> хранаса вамаса
<RStyler> хотя у меня настроен вайн на столько что пипец
<RStyler> winetriks
<RStyler> еще один вариант еть вирт машину запустить и просто сделать все под Win
<Lex_S> гг
<RStyler> ну и зачем тогда эта ОС ???
<RStyler> что бы геморой себе найти ???
<RStyler> в плане  серверов может быть ... хотя не я бы предпочел BSD в плане Desktop ... промолчу
<ambal> AndreX|OFF: :(
<ambal> есть кто? я попытался установить дрова 173, потому что с новыми у меня баг(окно становицо белым, когда развёрнуто) и с ними у меня запускалась только консоль почему-то, я их удалил и терь у меня вобще ничего не грузится...((
<ambal> т.е. опять только консоль
<ambal> как обратно включить стандартные noveau?
<lera> эм.. нашла ещё одну проблемку... наушники и колонки работают пралельно.. не подскажите, как с этим бороться?(
<lera> lera@lera:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<lera> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<lera> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<Mourat> а у меня блютузные наушники моно поют
<Mourat> ну и хрен с ним..
<lera> :)
<weise> Здорово
<weise> ну и как вам унити?
<vonderer> интересно, а как текущая LTSка себя ведёт
<Mourat> выключил его и нормально )
<vonderer> много ли костылей ей надо :)
<Mourat> странное дело, с лив CD у меня меняется яркость экрана, а после того как устанавливаю убунту яркосто не работает..
 * lera бъёццо головой об клаву...
<pa4In> http://www.pica-pic.com/
<Escsun> Привет всем
<NGE01>  /msg NickServ identify lj8j9kjo8
<only_you> гг
<Sergey_IT> EscsunЮ здорово, пропащий
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, Привет
<Sergey_IT> как жизнь?
<Escsun> нормально
<Escsun> щас погоди перезайду
<Sergey_IT> сколько ОСей поменял?
<Escsun> 0
<Sergey_IT> а чего здесь не бываешь?
<Escsun> да проблемы были в реале
<Escsun> то переехал инета не было месяца 2 мб больше уже не помню)
<Sergey_IT> ну что, в ноябре на 12.04 перейдем?
<Escsun> то времени не было
<Escsun> да ну)
<Escsun> блин уже и вичат не помню как настраивать
<Sergey_IT> вспомнишь
<Escsun> что тут нового ?
<Philipp2007> в смысле в ноябре? до альфы рано еще будет или нет?
<Sergey_IT> да по-старому
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007: когда ветку 12.04 сделают
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, да но ников половину я в первый раз вижу
<Sergey_IT>  Escsun, хотя ленивых с дурацкими вопросами прибавилось
<Sergey_IT>  Escsun, старых немного
<Philipp2007> чем популярнее дистрибутив тес больше тупых юзверей
<Sergey_IT> Philipp2007: ленивых, а не тупых
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: тупых тоже.. одно другому не мешает
<Philipp2007> ну одно другому не мешает. то проводник ищут то еще чего.
<Sergey_IT> тупых людей, вообще то, относительно мало...
<Escsun> как говориться умный в гору не пойдет умный гору обойдет )
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, а у меня та же 10.04 так и стоит - и не переставлял даже )
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, а у мя по прежнему арч)
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ток вм другой )
<vladgobelen> а я томат...
<ambal> есть кто?)
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, и на каком вм остановился?
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, pekwm
<Mourat> живые остались?
<Philipp2007> vladgobelen XD приколист
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, я о таком и не слышал (
<vladgobelen> Escsun: Тоесть на арче так и нету до сих пор приличных вм? печалька..
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, на форуме выложил скрины сего вм'а )
<Escsun> vladgobelen, почему нет, просто захотелось чего то нового, вот и всего то.
<vladgobelen> Это логика. Если бы были - остановился бы на чем то)
<vladgobelen> К хорошему привыкаешь. Это от плохого хочется отдохнуть
<Escsun> vladgobelen, да не просто функционала тут по больше и более гибкая настройка.
<vladgobelen> Посмотрим)
<vladgobelen> сколько продержишься..
<Escsun> мм?)
<Escsun> я уже окончательно перешел ))
<vladgobelen> Вот когда хотя бы полтра года просидишь, тогда и поговорим)
<Escsun> я коробочник заядлый )
<Escsun> не надо тут))
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, посмотрел, минималистично ). А для работы может самое то
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ну как обычно, что порадовало это то что можно в группу окна закинуть
<vladgobelen> Люблю людей, которые любят работать.. Благодаря им я могу отдахать.
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, xcompmgr работает на 40-45 % быстрее чем в коробке
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, да и конфиги удобнее намного.
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, я свой первый бокс настраивал намного дольше чем новый для меня совершено pekwm
<Escsun> во точно вспомнил команду /set
<vladgobelen> Escsun: Попробуй xpde
<vladgobelen> тебе понравится
<vladgobelen> только не гугли
<vladgobelen> сразу пробуй
<Escsun> поздно )
<vladgobelen> блин)
<Escsun> мне пол секунды хватило что бы сразу ввести ))
<Escsun> хотя намек я сразу понял
<Escsun> не люблю закосы
<Sergey_IT> это для школоты
<vladgobelen> оно всеравно нерабочее)
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, пока тебя не было, я на еще и нетбук приобрел
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, какой ?
<vladgobelen> Escsun: попробуй сделать что-нибудь полностью рабочее без присутствия ГТК
<Escsun> vladgobelen, от gtk2 сложно отказаться qt не перевариваю
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, самсунг n210
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, над глянуть
<ambal> есть кто?)
<Sergey_IT> нет
<vladgobelen> Escsun: Просто в арче и убунту его не умеют готовить
<Escsun> vladgobelen, не спорю но у каждого свои вкусы
<ambal> помогите, монитор не определяецо, как определить?
<vladgobelen> Escsun: а я вот почти избавился.. осталось лишь одно приложение с гтк
<vladgobelen> ambal: разрешение скинь
<Mourat> пытаюсь запустить установку NOD32, для линукса. Выдает следующее "Установите следующие файлы или пакеты: /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so"   Кто нить понимает, что надо делать?  пробовал искать ответ в сети, нема ответа
<ambal> vladgobelen: 1680:1050
<vladgobelen> поставь какое нибудь нейтральное
<vladgobelen> чтобы монитор точно понял
<ambal> vladgobelen: всмысле? это разрешение рекомендовано для моего монитора 22 дюйма
<vladgobelen> А ясно.. лсд
<vladgobelen> там кнопка должна быть для переключения режимов
<vladgobelen> потыкай
<ambal> vladgobelen: какая кнопка? зачем? у меня убунту монитор не определяет
<vladgobelen> обычная такая, на мониторе
<lera> подскажите пожалуйста, где найти/скачать w64codecs?
<ambal> vladgobelen: это не поможет... убунту после этого его не найдёт..))
<vladgobelen> ну мне же помогло
<ambal> vladgobelen: каким образом? у меня там режимы: видео, фото, текст и тд... убунту что, в xorg.conf его сразу впишет чтоли...?
<vladgobelen> ладно, разбирайся.. мне еще 80% до лвла ^^
<ambal> vladgobelen: в какой игре?)
<vladgobelen> ambal: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/982.png
<Mourat> Подскажите, как исправить команду, что бы она сработала?
<Mourat> $ sudo ln –s `sudo find / | grep UTF-16.so` /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so
<Mourat> [sudo] password for mourat:
<Mourat> ln: указанная цель «/usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so» не является каталогом
<vladgobelen> это файл
<vladgobelen> а ln показывает каталог
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<Mourat> убрать ln?
<vladgobelen> не, ищи того, кто эту фигню советовал или делал
<vladgobelen> или найди вручную этот файл и сделай линк куда нужно
<Mourat> это в англаязычном суппорте NOD32 посоветовали
<Mourat> в 11,07 нет этого файла на старом месте, из-за этого антивирь не ставится
<Mourat> вот не пруха, нашел файлика 2 одно имя и разный размер )
<AndreX> Mourat: а нафига тебе антивирь под линем да и ещё нод 0_о
<vladgobelen> AndreX: А вдруг вирус?
<vladgobelen> Я бы еще и др.веб посоветовал рядом поставить, да.. и фотошоп
<Mourat> потребовали на стажеровке, сказали если не поставишь, на работу со своим ноутом не ходи
<baltazor> здравствуйте, подскажите как открыть 3306 порт в iptables
<AndreX> vladgobelen: так нод его не найдёт он примерно 30% файлов пропускает
<vladgobelen> ну значит еще и касперского
<Mourat> нод не пропускаею, не наговаривай.
<Mourat> он из года в год лучший из лучших. самый внимательный и шустрый
<AndreX> Mourat: ставь clamav и всё
<vladgobelen>  +1
<Mourat> ага, ставил. у него моника нет и не сканирует вложеные каталоги
<ambal_> AndreX: тут?)
<AndreX> ambal_: да у меня тоже моник не определяеться и живу както
<Mourat> запустился установщик нода
<Mourat> вот бы еще ключик подошел мой )
<AndreX> ambal_: acer определялся а текущий не хотит главное разрешение выставляеться, а на остальное както пофиг
<shenmue> утра!!
<ru_crow> доброй ночи народ! посоветуйте, чтобы такое развернуть в пределах домашней сети на 4 компа?
<AndreX> ru_crow: рулон бумаги разверни
<ru_crow> это самое простое)
<vladgobelen> ru_crow: Не слушай его
<vladgobelen> ru_crow: Разворачивай витую пару
<ru_crow> витуху разворачивал, коаксиал тоже
<ru_crow> хотелось бы что-нибудь для соседей полезное)
<shenmue> вайфай
<ru_crow> есть
<shenmue> ну а что тогда еще?
<shenmue> шару общуюю сделай
<ru_crow> альтернативу exchange м.б.
<shenmue> ты походу уже все сделал и не знаешь что еще придумать
<shenmue> можно одну общуюю кнопку включения на все компы
<vladgobelen> ru_crow: А ты пробовал кандибобриком?
<ru_crow> и такая есть, автоматный 220в блок)
<vladgobelen> ru_crow: Ну что же, ты сделал почти все правильно. Проведи антивирусную профилактику. Прокипяти в мыльной воде системные блоки.
<ru_crow> да.. больше как это ничего не остаётся
<ru_crow> как поступить с ноутбуками? вынуть железо или вместе с ним можно кипятить???
<vladgobelen> хм.. можно кипятить.. Но батареи вынь
<ru_crow> а точно ничего не будет?? не сломается???
<vladgobelen> да не должно вроже
<vladgobelen> вроде*
<vladgobelen> зато вирусов не будет
<ru_crow> а блок питания тоже можно? для профилактики??
<vladgobelen> но в отдельном тазике
<vladgobelen> там токи излучаются..
<vladgobelen> информацию может повредить
<shenmue> vladgobelen научен горьким опытом
<ru_crow> спасибо за советы)
<vladgobelen> ru_crow: Ты заходи...если что..
<ru_crow> подскажите как решить проблему со шрифтами http://funkyimg.com/u2/782/534/6_05_11.png
 * AndreX вынес себе мозг пока читал всё что выше написано
<vladgobelen> омг
<ru_crow_> подскажите пожалуйста
<shenmue> шрифты ставил все?
<ru_crow_> ставил пакет с виндовыми. подом удалил
<ru_crow_> остальное всё по умолчанию
<ru_crow_> при нажатии на * размер уменьшается
<megasuperhaker> тест
<ubuntuhelp> megasuperhaker, Понг понг понг...
<megasuperhaker> а я и не знал что чат есть такой
<shenmue> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/linux-mint-11-to-use-gnome-232.html =(
<shenmue> зря они так. гном бы три втяпали и часть бы народу от убунту захавали бы
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-06
<IDDQD> есть кто живой?
<shenmue> мертвые надоели уже да?
<IDDQD> хотел на счет баш скриптов поинтересоваться
<IDDQD> вот например if [ -x "$filename" ]; then  что обозначает -х ? где об этом почитать
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36907.0
<IDDQD> спасибо
<shenmue> незачто =)
<XuMuK> здрасти))*
<shenmue> ку
<IDDQD> эх тема морально устаревшая, половина ссылок битая
<shenmue> ну так гугол и вперед. сделай доброе. подыми тему. укажи об ошибках. обнови ссылки
<XuMuK> shenmue, слушай, ет не ты мне показал byobu?))
<shenmue> lf
<XuMuK> shenmue, классная штука))* смотри как она для ssh катит))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/183723/da71dbf4
<XuMuK> надобность в top/htop почти отпадает))*
<shenmue> это в мяте по дефолту
<shenmue> вообще byobu это шапка на screen
<XuMuK> shenmue, да поф) главное что удобно ппц)
<XuMuK> кстати, кому нить проксики нужны нахаляву?))
<shenmue> ну =) не я автор но рад что оказался полезным
<XuMuK> я на пастбине выловил)) кто то запостил как паблик))
<XuMuK> если кому надо, то вот))* http://pastebin.com/1wn6j5b7
<shenmue> терминал можно и на рабочий стол вывести и будет нишмяк
<XuMuK> воо! кстате... ты, случаем, не знаешь баш комманды, чтобы свернуть все окна и показать десктоп?
<XuMuK> а то чо то в гноме3 не работает вин+в
<shenmue> хм..
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: счастливчик)))
<inkvizitor68sl> работают ведь даже
<inkvizitor68sl> некоторые)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ет ты про чо?) о_О
<shenmue> в /bin где то команда должна быть
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: про прокси
<XuMuK> ааа
<inkvizitor68sl> я в гугл докс сохраемл
<inkvizitor68sl> сохранил
<XuMuK> я просто в ~/Documents/proxies.txt))*
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня машинок слишком много, чтобы позволять себе такую роскошь)
<XuMuK> дропбокс же)
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом)
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя надо поставить, да
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты чоо)) супермегаполезная весч)))*
<XuMuK> причом с андроида када надо чо нить зашарить - вапще незаменимая))
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне в лом!
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду думать, как шифровать там каталоги
<shenmue> в мяте будет гном 2.32 =(
<XuMuK> де там?)
<XuMuK> shenmue, а ведро какое?
<XuMuK> у меня щас не в самом последнем арче 38е
<shenmue> ну 38 наверное
<XuMuK> ну хоть так))
<shenmue> http://www.ashep.org/2009/linux-gnome-gdesklets/ вот еще на шнягу напоролся
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а проксиги мне бы вчера могли почти пригодитсо))* меня вчера скай банил несколько раз подряд... у меня аж почти кончились соседи))*
<inkvizitor68sl> 16 дней качать будет содержимое дропбокс
<inkvizitor68sl> сурово
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ты дураг =)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: в мире около 2к jabber серверов
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: и как минимум 50% из них - халявные irc-proxy =)
<XuMuK> ну да - йа дураг))
<XuMuK> ибо не знал))*
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<shenmue> я щас с жаббы сижу
<shenmue> ибо гаджим няшка
<XuMuK> век живи - век учись))*
<XuMuK> а по поводу шортката для показа десктопа - всё намного просче оказалос))
<XuMuK> там есть во вкладке навигацыйа такая фенечга - Hide all normal windows
<XuMuK> ей назначаецо сочитание клавиш и готово))*
<shenmue> через баш тожа можна
<XuMuK> но, в данном случае, не нужно))*
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а с нашим серваком - 2k1, ибо там openfire стоит))*
<XuMuK> хотя его забанило первым, ибо я через баунсер сидел))*
<XuMuK> блин, каг же няшно, када можно шорткатом до стола добрацо))*
<XuMuK> а то я последние пару дней добиралсо путем сворачивания всех окон по одному))*
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> ого!!
<XuMuK> (~kalan@wikimedia/Kalan)
<XuMuK> крутой чуваг))*
<XuMuK> ето вам не в тапги срать...
<enhydra> да ладно вам
<XuMuK> ну а чо, нет чтоль))*
<enhydra> да вроде бы ничего особенного
<XuMuK> enhydra, каким боком к викимедии, если не сикред?))*
<enhydra> администрирую (сейчас уже не так активно, как в былые времена) русскую Википедию, ну и просто с разными вещами помогаю
<XuMuK> ааа) ну тада разрешите в вашем лице сказать спасибо вашему коллективу!))
<enhydra> а, да коллективу-то что, мы так, мусор подметаем
<XuMuK> я уже не представляю инета без педивикии) очень полезный ресурс))
<enhydra> без авторов мы бы не продвинулись никуда :)
<XuMuK> без ресурса авторам бы некуда было писать, согласись)
<enhydra> ну ладно, ладно, уговорил :)
<shenmue> gdesklets что то не запускается
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> рекомендует bla-data. заменяет bla-data. конфликтует bla-data.
<shenmue> инстал bla-data не найдено
<shenmue> ура запустил =)
<XuMuK> shenmue, ну делись опытом)
<shenmue> каким?
<XuMuK> чо ты там запустил)
<shenmue> да лабуда
<shenmue> скринлеты
<shenmue> десклеты
<shenmue> апплеты на рабочий стол
<shenmue> хотел в блог написать да что то не вижу смысла. 1 пакет отсуствует в репах (в лусид и ниже есть). запускается коряво. нужно править конфиг. жрет память. и вручную прописывать в автозапуск
<XuMuK> ну хоть скрин засвети))*
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> о ппц
<shenmue> даже не запомнила место положение всех апплетов
<shenmue> все  в кучу свалила
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-18.png так наугад позапускал
<XuMuK> прикольненько)
<XuMuK> тоже чтоль себе пару поставить... не в курсе, они на 3й гном вешаются?
<shenmue> не знаююю
<XuMuK> The_MEk, ку, ето ты на андроиде?)
<shenmue> есть куча виджетов гугла, скринлеты, десклеты, виджеты из оперы
<The_MEk> XuMuK: ку, ага
<SA4ok> как отменить процесс установки приложения? (установка VirtualBox'а, уже часов 5 висит)
<XuMuK> shenmue, мене понравились: память, процик, /хом и диск юзадж)
<XuMuK> ну и календарег)
<XuMuK> SA4ok, послать ему sigterm
<shenmue> есть еще как вариант gKrellM
<shenmue> http://cs10643.vk.com/u73074407/132267460/x_e5d08b0c.jpg и для него куча шкурок
<SA4ok> XuMuK, sudo sigterm virtualbox ?
<XuMuK> SA4ok, нее
<XuMuK> sudo killall -15 process_name
<SA4ok> а... думал будет что-то менее беспощадное
<XuMuK> shenmue, неее, то не таг прикольно и что-то оно мне напоминает))
<XuMuK> SA4ok, ты чоо?) чо может быть менее щадящее чем сигтерм?))
<shenmue> ну это дефолтный скин . другие я не ставил
<XuMuK> ето посылаецо при корректном завершении программы))
<SA4ok> XuMuK если не ошибаюсь, killall убивает процесс принудительно, в не зависимости от его состояния
<XuMuK> SA4ok, ошибаешсо сдецл))
<shenmue> ктрл+я в терминале
<shenmue> чего это он так долго стаивтся?
<SA4ok> XuMuK, спасибо)
<XuMuK> просто килол - да, принудительное, а сигтерм, ето тоже самое как если бы ты закрыл прогу по всем правилам конспирации))*
<XuMuK> SA4ok, незачто)
<XuMuK> SA4ok, короче ты посылаешь проге сигнал(sig) на завершение(term)
<XuMuK> кэп отдыхает))*
<SA4ok> =)
<XuMuK> The_MEk, можешь одолжение сделать?)
<shenmue> sig - убейся term - стена
<The_MEk> XuMuK: говори
<XuMuK> The_MEk, када придет Lynk, а он придет, передай ему, что его проблема решаецо снятием S-OFF
<The_MEk> хм
<XuMuK> и ссыль, если не сложно запиши...
<XuMuK> http://d51x.ru/page/delaem-s-off-na-htc-desire
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> для пардуса формат пакетов pisi
<XuMuK> гыыыгыыы
<XuMuK> забавно))
<shenmue> ты поставил писю?
<XuMuK> The_MEk, сделаешь?)
<XuMuK> я просто щас скоро спать пойду уже, а ты видать только встал))
<XuMuK> хотя...
<The_MEk> XuMuK: попробую, только проблема в том, что я на работе и могу банально забыть про ирку вообще
<XuMuK> нее, хотел в топик поставить, но не влазиет))
<XuMuK> The_MEk, так что передай пожалуйста, если не трудно))*
<The_MEk> ок
<XuMuK> The_MEk, ну не критично, просто парень уже второй день мучаецо, бедный))
<XuMuK> если забудешь, ну что ж теперь, сам передам, только ето будет под вечер уже)
<shenmue> а у бута нет memo ?
<shenmue> бота*
<XuMuK> а у нас там нет бота))
<AndreX> XuMuK: чансерву запиши и всё /msg ChanServ SET #chan ENTRYMSG text
<shenmue> а ник где?
<XuMuK> да я в топик повесил))
<AndreX> аа ну ладн тогда
<XuMuK> The_MEk, всё, уже сам увидит, но сё равно спасибо))*
<The_MEk> ок
<novns> не на тот канал написал
<XuMuK> кто?
<novns> <novns> чтоб вернуть меню трукрипту в классическом гноме, нужно установить переменную UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0
<novns> <novns> вроде касается и других прложений, использующих wxwidgets
<novns> <novns> с одним досадным глюком в 11.04 разобрались
<novns> <novns> осталось ещё пара десятков
<novns> я
<XuMuK> аа
<novns> рассказал гентушникам, как лечить 11.04
<AndreX> гг
<XuMuK> а им то ето зачем?)
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> хыыы
<shenmue> http://demotivation.me/images/20110429/mhdiv5ijdxx4.jpg кто то хотел помница инет магазин открыть
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> хз хз, я с "ебея" много чо заказывал и всегда всё приходит как в описании))
<shenmue> лучше ибэй писать
<XuMuK> фишка в том, чтобы заказывать у тех, у каго репутация близка к 100%
<XuMuK> shenmue, ну ето понятно) я просто напесал как там))*
<shenmue> вроде на хабре чел писал как его китаец какой то натянул с с репой 100%
<XuMuK> ну гандоны везде попаюаюцо, а уж в Китае их чисто статистически больше, чем де бы то ни было))*
<shenmue> лучше презревативы писать дабы избежать проблем =)
<XuMuK> тоже правильно)
<shenmue> ну так оно да
<XuMuK> а один раз, кстати, мне вместо заказанной 16 гиговой сдкарты для фотика, прислали 32))
<XuMuK> вот я радовалсо то))*
<shenmue> вот обманули то
<XuMuK> почаще бы они таг ощибались))
<XuMuK> shenmue, ну) и не говори)) развели как хотели))*
<shenmue> хотя я видюху с рук покупал. вроде обещали на 128 а принесли на 256 =)
<XuMuK> тоже жестокий обман))
<shenmue> для моего компа просто трудно железо найти а тут такой подарок =)
<XuMuK> да каг они посмели ващще?!))*
<shenmue> помню вов запустил.... а там тормозов нет на максималке . во я рад то был
<XuMuK> я вчера новую клаву купил, таг там в магазе тока получили PCI шные платы-переходники на USB 3.0
<XuMuK> причом стоят 25 евро всего
<XuMuK> если бы я юзал настольный - сто пудов бы себе взял
<shenmue> а у юсб 3 другой штекер хоть?
<XuMuK> нее
<XuMuK> внешне всё тоже самое... там различие в шине
<shenmue> ну да знаю. передача данных
<XuMuK> у меня даж рекламка должна была в пакете остацо... ща гляну...
<XuMuK> да, есть... ща фотку покажу
<shenmue> химик ковер выбирает для фона =)
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/183735/1ac32c0b
<XuMuK> нее) просто пока сфоткаешь, пока перекинешь на комп, потом залить надо))*
<XuMuK> ето я есчо быстро))*
<XuMuK> 5 Gb/sec ето уже не шутки))*
<XuMuK> можно походу даже HD Video стимить))
<XuMuK> стримить*
<shenmue> ну 30 баков все равно дорого
<XuMuK> я, если честно, таких скоростей есчо не видел даже))
<XuMuK> но оно таго стоит))
<XuMuK> и не баксов, а евро))
<shenmue> химик ты дц юзаешь?
<XuMuK> чо за дц?
<shenmue> директ конект. пиринговая сеть
<XuMuK> нее, у меня рутер с файваем, если ты про инет
<shenmue> ну это как торренты. только сеть другая
<shenmue> ну знач не юзаешь. ладна
<XuMuK> ну у меня одна сеть)
<XuMuK> моя которая) + штук 5-6 соседских))*
<shenmue> ну а качаешь из сети что нибуть?
<XuMuK> тут система другая, не как в России)
<XuMuK> shenmue, конечно!))
<XuMuK> кстааати)) спс что напомнил))
<XuMuK> а то я григория скачал ещё вечером, а посмотреть забыл))
<mva> shenmue: » как торренты
<mva> похожа свинья на коня, только хвост не такой, ага
<shenmue> ну самое простое объяснение
<KirillVlasov> mva, ты не с пхпклаба?
<mva> а что, похож? :)
<KirillVlasov> mva, ну да. был там чувак с таким же логином
<torpeda> всем ку
<nedrigaylov> люди, привет
<nedrigaylov> а как заставить konversation сворачиваться в трей?*
<nedrigaylov> а хотя ну его нах, этого конверсейшена
<Master-Lie> Всем доброе утро! Кто нибудь запускал на Ubuntu PDS?  Если да, то какими средствами?
<Master-Lie> Всем доброе утро! Кто нибудь запускал на Ubuntu PDS?  Если да, то какими средствами? Поднимал ли кто нибудь на Ubuntu Server => Directory Server?
<paul11> а как добавить ещё рабочий стол в юнити?
<Master-Lie> <paul11> ну и как тебе unity? устраивает больше чем gnome?
<ferrer3> Какой параметр надо указать в кнопке запуска, чтобы приложение всегда было на видимом рабочем столе?
<aleksei`> ку
<paul11> да нормально)
<shenmue> fcrackzip file_name.zip --brute-force
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> какая програмулина.
<mva> shenmue: в генте она даже в дереве есть :)
<shenmue> у нас в репах
<shenmue> потестить охота но чот комп жалка
<shenmue> fcrackzip — это быстрый взломщик паролей, частично написанный на ассемблере.
<Master-Lie> <shenmue> и как справляется?
<Master-Lie> <shenmue>пароли ломает на zip архивах только?
<shenmue> Он также может взломать изображения с цветовой маской (CP mask).
<vladgobelen> app-crypt/pdfcrack о, еще и такое есть)
<vladgobelen> мм.. а что там еще в эпп-крипт то есть? ^^
<shenmue> не тестил. если в зипах русский есть надо его тестит
<nekitoc> по кубунту помочь можете?
<shenmue> как он взломает пароль в неправильной кодировке?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/983.png хмм..
<shenmue> XuMuK|ZNC, saidar еще глянь когда проснешся из спячки. тоже мониторит систему
<paul11> народ, а вот я поставил ccsm, значит COMpiz уже включен? ато количество рабочих столов не меняется..
<shenmue> эффекты компиза надо включить
<shenmue> внешний вид - вклатки ээфекты
<paul11> shenmue, чёт у меня в эффектах только эффекты - у меня английская система
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png вот тут
<shenmue> ставишь стандарт или дальше.
<paul11> у меня чёто ccsm вообще не так выглядит
<shenmue> это не компиз.
<paul11> да, я тока что понял
<paul11> этой вкладке во внешнем виде у меня нет, только три :)
<shenmue> это в меню внешний вид. там где темы. обои
<shenmue> а что за ос?
<paul11> 11,04
<shenmue> это в юнити так?
<paul11> ага
<paul11> я и в гноме не помню этой вкладки
<kazbek> в 10,10 была в 11.04 нету
<paul11> но, судя по всему включено всё.. но это значит, что юнити не поддерживает больше 4х воркспейсов
<kazbek> или не вижу
<shenmue> ну тогда хз. с каждой новой версией выпиливают почему то гуишные упровлялки
<shenmue> там же и настройка гдм была когда то
<shenmue> 5 вкладкой
<paul11> хм, не, это похоже только у меня не получается..
<shenmue> paul11 если дрова стоят то алт ф2 compiz --replace
<paul11> а что она делает эта команда?
<shenmue> далее может получится куча глюков в виде несовместимости юнити и компиза и глюков
<shenmue> компиз запускает
<shenmue> в случае чего ребут иксов и все вернется по идеи
<paul11> он запущен по идее
<paul11> я включил куб
<paul11> тока как его вращать? :)
<vonderer> посмотри хоткеи в настройках
<shenmue> ну средня кнопка мыши на столе и туда сюда мышкой
<shenmue> или ктрл + алт + лкм по столу и вращай
<paul11> неее
<paul11> нифига не работает
<paul11> блин, он ещё плагины отключил чтобы включить куб
<paul11> теперь ваще ничё не работает)
<shenmue> вместо лкм тогда стрелки на клаве
<shenmue> это обычные хоткеи
<paul11> чёто alt похоже тоже отключился
<paul11> не могу даже настройки вывести на экран :)
<paul11> только IRC остался :):)
<paul11> хоткеи вырубились все.(
<shenmue> удачно запустил =)
<Morfin> Всем доброе утро
<paul11> веселый юнити, ладно
<paul11> пошёл в ребут, ладно. ниче не работает, кнопкой
<alagos> Есть линукс сервер для сайтов. Как правильно дать доступ для joomla? Что бы можно было устанавливать приложения и сами приложения что бы могли работать? Может быть нужно создать группу с какими то правами?
<alagos> И заодно подскажите как 11.04 работает со старым железом? Получше чем 10.10? Например Nvidia 7600 Gs
<shenmue> у меня эта видюха
<shenmue> бетка вторая шла без проблем
<alagos> Круто
<alagos> Дрова сами поднялись, как и в 10.04?
<shenmue> на убунту у меня никогда сами дрова не вставали
<alagos> ))
<shenmue> ручным тыком и правкой ксорга только
<User436[web]> здраствуйте
<User436[web]> у меня проблема
<alagos> странно... У меня наоборот всегда ставали сами... Может просто везло?)
<chapt> shenmue:  забавно, на работе интеловская видяха. дрова сразу встали, дома нвидиа 8400 бучная, тоже с драйверами траблов не было
<User436[web]> поставил убунту, но не обновления ничего с ua.archive.ubuntu.com  не качатеся
<alagos> А вообще как тебе 11.04? Вкусная? Нравиться? Или так себе?
<User436[web]> версия убунту 10.10
<shenmue> ставить то ставились... а вот результаты печальные
<shenmue> у меня мята 10
<chapt> User436[web]:  - а как ты обновляешься? что пишет?
<shenmue> User436[web] для начала репы смени
<alagos> Вот еще бы кто с джумлой помог - цены б Вам не было, а я был бы абсолютно счастлив
<chapt> неужто в минте что то сломали )
<User436[web]> обновляюсь через Система -администрирование-менеджер обновлений
<vonderer> господа, а не гонял ли кто минт? чем отличается от убунты/дебиана?
<User436[web]> таже пытался через  установить чтолибо через sudo apt-get install ***
<paul11> блин, еле вернул назад и то не всё.. размер окон не меняется, горчие клавиши не работают (не все работают), у окон нет обрамления (там где свернуть, закрыть и развернуть)
<shenmue> я на мяте
<vonderer> на какой?
<chapt> User436[web]: попробуй в консоли sudo apt-get update
<shenmue> 10.10 которая
<vonderer> и как? чем от убунты отличается?
<chapt> потом  sudo apt-get upgrade
<shenmue> vonderer: кодеки + свой софт + допиленная
<User436[web]> вообще никак
<chapt> что пишет?
<alagos> А что пишет?
<vonderer> shenmue, какой софт, например?
<inkvizitor68sl> все они дети Дебиана. А дебиан, как всем известно, может зачать только близнецов.
<alagos> shotwell?)
<inkvizitor68sl> зато симпатичных
<alagos> Дебиан вообще плодовитый чувак.
<shenmue> vonderer vlc gimp vmpayer из мятного бэкап центр прилоежний и чота еще
<alagos> Инк, ты с жумлйо не работаешь
<alagos> ?
<alagos> joomla
<paul11> чёто тут как-то много всего вручную ставить, чтоб стало как было, а я всего не понмю.. можно как-нибудь компиз на дефолт сбросить?
<inkvizitor68sl> смотря в каком смысле
<User436[web]> секунду
<shenmue> User436[web]
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> alagos: смотря в каком смысле
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: на севере стоит убунту. на ней крутиться веб сервер и фтп. Можно ли как то дать возможность одноврименно работать и модулям джумлы и пользователю на правах владельца в папке?
<shenmue> paul11: "Установки-профиль-сбросить на значения по умолчанию".
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: А то на данный момент у пользователя на папку стоит user:group, например, а приложениям джумлы доступа нету... Нельзя установить....
<User436[web]> http://paste.pro/1581366
<User436[web]> всё в таком стиле
<paul11> shenmue, а как туда попасть если список программ не открывается? какой файл из проводника запустить?
<User436[web]> + вчера дали выделеный ip
<User436[web]> сеть в офисе разведена через роутер
<User436[web]> маршрутизация не прописана
<User436[web]> но другие ресурсы работают
<shenmue>  ccsm в консоли
<User436[web]> http://paste.pro/1581368
<paul11> блин, так ещё хуже стало
<alagos> User436[web]: а на другие фтп ресурсы тебе доступ есть? может фтп порт закрыт?
<chapt> User436[web]:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list можешь выложить?
<User436[web]> секунду
<shenmue> а разве есть такой пакет?
<chapt> alagos:  он и по хттп доступ не имеет
<User436[web]> http://paste.pro/1581369
<User436[web]> ну я сейчас сижу с этой же машины, работает интернет прекрасно
<User436[web]> вот только ничего не могу утсановить
<shenmue> да... а я думал он просто ccsm называется
<User436[web]> вообще ua.archive.ubuntu.com  пингуется у вас?
<User436[web]> E: Не удалось найти пакет ccsm
<chapt> попробую сейчас
<alagos> у меня пингуется
<chapt> да
<User436[web]> это может быть изза того что не установлена маршрутизация на роутере?
<paul11> здравствуй гном
<paul11> блин, надо было профиль компиза сохранить
<paul11> проиграл
<shenmue> User436[web] репы смени
<alagos> Так репы же правильно прописаны под 10.10
<User436[web]> что сменить? =)
<User436[web]> репозитории?)
<shenmue> источник приложений
<User436[web]> можешь какойто посоветовать?
<shenmue> у тебя есть в меню источники приложений
<User436[web]> а где имено?
<shenmue> 10.10 да?
<chapt> User436[web]: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php попробуй тут сгенерить другой сорс лист
<chapt> соответственно его вставь вместо своего
<User436[web]> да 10.10
<alagos> "система" - "администрирование" - "источники приложений"
<shenmue> в 10.10 это меню может не отображатся. его включить надо еще
<alagos> дык а у тебя пингуется сервер репозиторий то*?
<User436[web]> ua.archive.ubuntu.com  это ведь репозиторий верно?
<User436[web]> вот он не пингуется
<Morfin> да
<chapt> попробуй ua  на ru сменить
<Morfin> я тоже что-то не могу нечего установить
<Morfin> пишет Not Found
<chapt> ну и пингануть сначала ru.archive.ubuntu.com
<Morfin> пингуется
<User436[web]> пингуется
<alagos> а ua нет?
<User436[web]> нет
<User436[web]> а вы сказали что пингуется
<chapt> в сорслисте попробуй тогда сменить  deb http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com на  deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com
<Morfin> ru пингуется сказал а не ua
<chapt> с локализацией правда косяки могут быть, но обновиться вроде как должен
<alagos> У меня юа пингуется
<chapt> у меня тоже, у них нет )
<User436[web]> у вас 11.04 ?
<User436[web]> а у нас скорей всего 10.10
<chapt> у меня 10.10
<User436[web]> может больше нет поддержки?
<chapt> есть
<Morfin> Нужна помощь ubuntu 10.10 (lucid). Сворачиваю окна, но их нету в панеле. Как исправить
<chapt> до 12 года поддержка есть
<shenmue> Morfin: кнопок нет ?
<Morfin> да
<shenmue> апплет добавь
<Morfin> и у меня уже ua запинговался
<Morfin> User436[web]: у тебя случаем не укртелеком?
<alagos> )))
<Master-Lie> http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com у меня уже лично 4 день глючит
<User436[web]> нет Ардинвест
<alagos> У меня Ого от укртелекома
<Master-Lie> http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com загружается каждый пакет раза с 300
<Master-Lie> (без преувеличения)
<Master-Lie> а иногда и вовсе не загружается
<Morfin> shenmue: если можно поподробней, что это и как добавить)?
<Morfin> alagos: и у меня)) у них частенько глюки
<chapt> Master-Lie: не знаю,  дома все ок, а на работе тут локальное зеркало реп развернуто )
<User436[web]> Спасибо, сменил источиники на launchpad.net
<shenmue> Morfin: пкм на панели
<Master-Lie> <chapt> сколько места на жестком у лок. репозитория
<shenmue> добавить апплет
<alagos> Morfin: у меня обновляется как часы... Ни разу таких траблов с репозиториями не было...
<paul11> есть у кого-нибудь профиль компиза юнити вот только только после обновления до 11,04, без изменений?
<Master-Lie> <chapt> и какая ширина канала у вас?
<chapt> Master-Lie:  в районе 40 гиг, естественно зеркало не полное, самое необходимое
<alagos> Morfin: а про глюки... Это нельзя выразить словами, ночь еще куда не шло, но день...
<chapt> ширина канала 5 мбит
<alagos> paul11: да удали ты папку с компизом и будет тебе дефолт, чего ты паришься?
<chapt> дома, на работе 1 мбит в лутчшем случае ибо 3г
<Morfin> shenmue: извини не сочти за глупость, но не могу понять о чем ты) не проснулся наверн еще
<shenmue> Morfin: правый клик мыши на панели там выбираешь добавить апплет
<shenmue> добавить на панель
<paul11> alagos, дане, дефол и так можно в настройках поставить, но дефолт - ваще нето
<shenmue> сделал?
<User436[web]> поставил русский репозиторий, спасибо всё работает)
<Master-Lie> chapt, а кто у вас это "самое нужное" выделял?
<Morfin> там разные апплеты
<alagos> paul11: есть жестокий варинат... Поставить на виртуалку и скопировать настройки компиза)
<shenmue> Список окон
<shenmue> они в алфовитном порядке
<shenmue> перетаскивай апплет на панель
<Morfin> ооо
<Morfin> спс
<Morfin> а что на правую сторну они кучкуются это нормально?
<alagos> да
<Morfin> ))
<shenmue> теперь не забуть размесить его где надо и закрепить
<Morfin> все
<Morfin> ))
<Morfin> чудесно)))
<Morfin> спс
<Master-Lie> кто нибудь настраивал DIrectory Server на Ubuntu?
<chapt>  Master-Lie:  да как выделили, скачали ветки maverick , maveric updates, maveric  security main restricted, multiverse universe  да и все в 99% случаев хватает
<Master-Lie> chapt, учту... Я собираюсь ставить локальный репозиторий
<inkvizitor68sl> Master-Lie: тебе анонимный доступ туда не нужен?
<Master-Lie> chapt, он у вас на отдельной машине висит?
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, нет!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> оно webdav ?
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, что что =) а анонимный доступ я думаю там точно не нужен =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а, всё, протупил
<chapt> Master-Lie:  на файл сервере развернули
<inkvizitor68sl> опять полувиндузятные приблуды
<Master-Lie> chapt, ты долго тут еще будешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> я думал, ты как человек, задумался о необходимости поднять dav в сети... а ты =)
<chapt> Master-Lie:  не знаю, но вообще на работе сегодня минимум до 5
<Master-Lie> chapt, пошел на обед. потом пообщаемся
<chapt> на файл сервере dlinkовском, обычном просто по ftp  расшарили папку и вперед :)
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: Инк, так что там с жумлой?)
<chapt> ну а выкачивал через ноут дома
<alagos> И сколько дней у тебя репы убунту качались на ноут?
<inkvizitor68sl> alagos: а что с жумлой?
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod -R user:www-data
<paul11> а keyboard shortcuts тоже входят в профиль компиза?)
<inkvizitor68sl> или chmod -R 777 на те каталоги, куда жумле надо разреншить писать
<alagos> Я пробовал, но все равно прав нету
<alagos> А если стваить просто chmod -R www-data:www-data
<alagos> то все пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod, твою ж мать
<inkvizitor68sl> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<alagos> Я просто думаю, нормально ли это, каждый раз при установке какого то компонента джумлы менять владельца папки?
<inkvizitor68sl> бегом читать статью на вики
<alagos> А про чмод, рекомендуют его делать 755 и 644 после установки необходимых компонентов...
<inkvizitor68sl> джумал здесь не при чём, у вебсервера нет доступа на запись
<inkvizitor68sl> прочитай стать.
<inkvizitor68sl> статью*
<alagos> Я имею ввиду, это безопасно давать тем каталогам, которые указаны, права 777?
<alagos> Или это все же стоит делать временно?
<inkvizitor68sl> иди читай про чмод ><
<inkvizitor68sl> и сам решай, что для тебя безопасно, а что нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> У меня вообще на все каталоги у всех сайтов стоит 777 и мне плевать
<shenmue> 777 наше все
<vladgobelen> псих
<alagos> Блин)
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что openbasedir выставлен
<shenmue> ы
<_TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl, ку, предложение валидно?
<inkvizitor68sl> и отдельный акк для каждого сайта
<alagos> Я так тоже делал на локалке что бы не париться..
<inkvizitor68sl> и /tmp отдельные
<inkvizitor68sl> _TomFarr_: которое?
<vladgobelen> Вот из-за таких как вы на убунту и появятся скоро вирусы.
<vonderer> лол. да, даёшь 777.
<vonderer> вирусы и так есть
<alagos> )))
<vonderer> главное - скомпилировать.
<alagos> Так уже есть вирусы
<_TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl, на HCP
<alagos> Нет, есть вирусы кросплатформенные
<alagos> На базе явы
<vladgobelen> пример в студию
<inkvizitor68sl> _TomFarr_: ым?
<_TomFarr_> alagos, а что мне делать у меня явы нет? Что мне без вирусов сидеть?
<alagos> Которыми можно заразиться через самую страшную для линукса штуку - через бровзер...
<_TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl, система управления хостингом
<vladgobelen> Кстати плюс один) Я недавно узнал, что жил полтора года без явы
<alagos> _TomFarr_: это же опенсурс! Напиши свой вирус!
<_TomFarr_> alagos, ДАЕШЬ вирусы на каждую машину!
<vladgobelen> ненене.. Только на убунту.. мне такого счастья не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> _TomFarr_: ispmanager ?
<_TomFarr_> vladgobelen, арч? суся?
<_TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl, да кеп!
<inkvizitor68sl> alagos: через браузер? заразиться? мсье, смените браузер
<vonderer> он не признаётся
<alagos> _TomFarr_: Даешь еженедельные обновления вирусов и 3-х летнюю поддержку для обновлений каждой версии?
<vonderer> только скриншотики с ладвой постит
<vladgobelen> Я наконец то нашел чем хороша поломка стандартов в убунту. Зловреды не смогут навредить другим системам. А если что - полезное можно и подправить
<inkvizitor68sl> _TomFarr_: в силе, $50 и $100 за lite и pro
<_TomFarr_> ок, я с генеральным говорил, он грит что не против заплатить, а техсупорт чат у них есть?
<_TomFarr_> у вас...
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: так в книге ж написано...
<_TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl, и это, на чем будет основываться гарантия покупки?
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Просто ты невнимательный. На скриншоте все было.
<inkvizitor68sl> alagos: в какой книге? Хром в песочнице работает
<alagos> vladgobelen: напоминает security via obscurity
<paul11> прикольно загрузился в убунту классик (гном), но в компизе поставил прфиль юнити :)
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: щас нарою статью
<chapt> опять холивар :)
 * chapt  достал недоеденную банку с попкорном
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/org/LOR/~3/IiS2a6tR8Mw/5499012
<alagos> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/security/5499012?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+org%2FLOR+%28Linux.org.ru%3A+%D0%9D%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%29
<alagos> жесть...
<inkvizitor68sl> Апплет использует уязвимость в Java, в Linux-системах он копирует себя в домашнюю директорию пользователя, но не прописывается в файлы автозапуска. Поэтому зараженный ПК остается ботом только до первой перезагрузки
<inkvizitor68sl> мдя
<inkvizitor68sl> олсо - какого фига я буду запускать java апплет, если оно мне не надо?
<_TomFarr_> inkvizitor68sl, не отвлекайся пожалуйста
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: А как его запустить?
<inkvizitor68sl> нормальный браузер спрашивает "хазяина, тут фигня какая то на java... может ну её нафиг, не запускал бы ты её..."
<vladgobelen> Ааа.. так для него еще и софт доставлять нужно.. и запускать вручную
<vladgobelen> не.. это фигня
<alagos> ))))
<alagos> А если ты в игрушку какую то играешь?
<vladgobelen> И что?
<vladgobelen> ну играю)
<alagos> И вместе с приколами для игрушки под шумок и вирус хоботнул?
<vladgobelen> оО например?
<alagos> Ты же не будешь браузерную игру собирать из сорцев)
<alagos> А скачаешь все что дадут разрабы...
<vladgobelen> о_О что я скачаю?
<vladgobelen> просто пример покажи
<alagos> А они тебе такую шняжку дают и лапти... Ололо, ты вирусоинфицированный линуксоид до первого ребута!
<alagos> )))
<vladgobelen> хз.. у меня игры запускаются каждая от своего юзера
<alagos> Оо
<alagos> Онлайн игры? Браузерные?
<alagos> От юзера?
<vladgobelen> сносишь каталог ее юзера и система чистая
<vladgobelen> нет, виндовые
<alagos> А я про браузерные игры говорю
<alagos> Для того что бы в такие поиграть нужно скачать какую то *уету, и фиг его знает что ты там качаешь...
<vladgobelen> alagos: Эм.. у меня даже флэша нету
<vonderer> vladgobelen, просто ты маньячишь скриншотики с ладвой вместо того, чтобы просто написать название дистра :)
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/984.png
<vladgobelen> извиняюсь, не туда
<shenmue> грац с лвл
<vladgobelen> Спасибо ^^
<alagos> Ты их с лука херачишь, что ли?)
<shenmue> тактическим ковровым бомбометанием
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго вам люди
<Fredy_BackSlash> Есть у кого загрузочная дискета с fsck?
<XuMuK> у того парня из назад в будущее
<Fredy_BackSlash> Посмотрите плиз кому не лень в  /etc/Image есть там файлик 1,44метра?
<ambal> помогите кто-нибудь, плз. удалил нвидиа драйвер и ксорг, терь не определяется монитор и стоит не то разрешение, как определить снова монитор?
<inkvizitor68sl> жм
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> удалил X.org ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и монитор работает?
<shenmue> xandr или как то там
<ambal> xorg.conf удалил
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<vladgobelen> alagos: из лука сила атаки в 5 раз выше получается.. да и с балконов можно безопасно расстреливать
<ambal> shenmue: http://paste.pro/1581375
<shenmue> xrandr -s 1280x1024 --rate 75 вот пример. ставь свои значения
<inkvizitor68sl> я тут? )
<inkvizitor68sl> !Ping
<shenmue> нет
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> надо отвечать ет
<ambal> shenmue: ambal@ad:~$ xrandr -s 1680x1050 --rate 60 Size 1680x1050 not found in available modes
<shenmue> 1024 поставь
<ambal> shenmue: у меня ща итак 1024 стоит вроде
<shenmue> потом идем сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0
<ambal> shenmue: всё большое и по уроцки)
<shenmue> эй
<shenmue> у меня 1024 стоит
<shenmue> все маленькое и красивое
<ambal> shenmue: у меня 22 дюйма
<ambal> shenmue: спс за ссылку)
<shenmue> а у меня 75гц зато
<ambal> shenmue: ambal@ad:~$ xrandr  --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<ambal> shenmue: не получается почему-то
<shenmue> драйвер просит
<XuMuK> да, я с самого начала хотел спросить, а дрова то поставил?
<shenmue> он их удалил
<XuMuK> ну а чо ж тада
<ambal> XuMuK: с дровами вобще не грузит, только консоль открывает, не разберался почему, просто решил вернуть всё обратно на ноувеау
<shenmue> ну ксорг ты зря стер
<ambal> что за строка Virtual в xorg.conf ? дайте кто-нибудь пример, плз)
<shenmue> xrandr из ксорга берет инфу
<ambal> shenmue: просто у меня потом и без дров не хотело запускаться и я решил, что если сотру, он сгенерится заново)
<ambal> shenmue: тогда он мне не нужн)
<ambal> shenmue: ладно, отойду на чуть, минут через 15 вернусь, спс за помощ)
<vonderer> зачем они вообще это нуво прикручивают?
<Master-Lie> chapt, тут? У вас в организации сервера на Linux?
<inkvizitor68sl> Master-Lie: а они и бывают только на линупсах и БСД
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, ну почему же? Про NT забыли?
<inkvizitor68sl> это не серверы
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, А что же тогда?
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, твою политику в принципе я понял! "Окон" не существует
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь материться нельзя, так что я на последний вопрос отвечать не буду
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, А Б. Гейт просто имя
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему не существует. Пусть себе сидят на десктопе.
<san4o> кто нибуть в рутинг-е розбирается ? =)
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, Ну это да =)
<chapt> Master-Lie:  скажем так, назвать это сервером язык не повернется, но раздача инета осуществляется через машину на которой установлена убунта, ну и еще пара сервисов крутятся, в конторе на часте десктопов стоит линух
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, ну как не странно, а очень много организаций предпочитают Windows
<inkvizitor68sl> на серверах?
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, именно
<inkvizitor68sl> потыкайте в них пальчиком и посмейтесь
<inkvizitor68sl> даже как контроллер домена для виндей samba4 уже лучше AD =)
<vonderer> на виндовсе ещё хостинг бывает
<chapt> в качестве файлообменника использовали http://www.a-byte.ru/book/export/html/257  на нее же взгромоздил и зеркало с репами убунты
<Master-Lie> chapt, файл сервер на каком дистрибуетиве и с помощью чего запущен? samba?
<inkvizitor68sl> может возможностей поменьше, зато они работают отличнол
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, samba4 разве релиз уже выдали?
<chapt> Master-Lie:  я показа что в качестве файл сервера выступает, на нем самба плюс ftp, естественно репы через фтп расшарены
<inkvizitor68sl> ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, ну вот релиз будет =) там и будем говорить о возможностях и сравнениях =) кстати! на какой стадии тестирования? beta вышла?
<Master-Lie> chapt, а мой взгляд сегодня в сторону Calculate Linux закосился
<Master-Lie> chapt, рассматривал Red Hat Directory Server. Но что то мня сам Red Hat не очень устраивает...
<chapt> Master-Lie:  он же кажися на генте основан?
<Master-Lie> chapt, сервер на Gentoo мне кажется по эффективней будет
<Master-Lie> chapt, Calculate - da
<chapt> Master-Lie: каждому свое, конечно, но ubuntu  версия для ленивых, необходимые сервисы поднял в течении полудня вместе с установкой и написанием нужных конфигов
<chapt> Master-Lie:  просто помню сколько в генте все собирается и сколько нужно писать ручками - так быстро собрать не получится :) правда я ее лет 5 назад пробовал
<Master-Lie> chapt, ну посмотрим...
<Master-Lie> chapt, но просто нам Directory Server нужен, а на бунте ставить не имеет смысля. Слишком много напильником работать
<Master-Lie> chapt, ну прям щас буду ставить calculate на параллельную машину =) Отпишу своё мнение (если интересно)
<chapt> Master-Lie: у нас такой задачи не стояло, а поповоду установки калкулейта, отпишись плиз, интересно что они наворотили за 5 лет, вообще от генты очень приятные впечатления были
<chapt> правда после того как умерла машина на котрой она стояла вместе со всем конфигами мне второй раз ее ставить и настраивать стало элементарно лень :)
<Master-Lie> chapt, ну щас отпишусь, уже грузить LiveCD
<Master-Lie> chapt, псц... установка отменяется =) Скачали дистр, а в нем ядро не для это архитектуры
<Master-Lie> chapt, так что перекачивать %)
<chapt> Master-Lie:  забавно
<Morfin> юбунту руль
<Master-Lie> chapt, Очень! Очень забавно что Pentium 4 не поддерживает архитектуру x86 и в наглую требует скачать дистрибутив i686 (а не x64-x86 Oo какой у меня есть)
<Morfin> как называется граф оболочка KDE для скачки?
<Morfin> kde-desktop?
<shenmue> kubuntu
<shenmue> а не кде
<SergeyIT> Master-Lie, понял, чего сказал?
<vladgobelen> Master-Lie: Да пень четвертый такое не поддерживает на любой системе. Но ставить убунту на сервер не советую.
<Morfin> kubuntu-destkop
<Master-Lie> vladgobelen, я и не ubuntu ставлю
<vladgobelen> Master-Lie: кубунту и сервер версии лучше забыть вообще. Убунту это убунту.
<Master-Lie> vladgobelen, причем тут кубунту?
<vladgobelen> Просто такая же нерабочая
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, я то понял! только я не понимаю что имел ввиду установочник дистрибутива который мне это заявил
<Master-Lie> vladgobelen, я calculate directory server ставил только что
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, я вот тоже не пойму как P4 может не вписываться в x64-x86 дистрибутив!!!!
<vladgobelen> Master-Lie: Я понял. Просто предупредил насчет убунту. Если хочешь убунту - юзай убунту. Но убунту-сервер лучше даже не думай.
<Master-Lie> vladgobelen, поделись опытом... что в нем касячного и что советуешь
<inkvizitor68sl> Master-Lie: +100500 к последней фразе vladgobelen
<vladgobelen> Master-Lie: А как он может вписываться в x64? Он никогда не вписывался
<inkvizitor68sl> Master-Lie: опыт можешь почитать на debian.pro
<Master-Lie> vladgobelen, а я про ч\х64 и не говорю! я про х86
<inkvizitor68sl> такс, афк
<vladgobelen> Ты говоришь про х86_64
<Master-Lie> inkvizitor68sl, ссылку прямую дать мог бы?
<SergeyIT> Master-Lie, П4 - 32-х разрядный
<vladgobelen> пень четвертый этотупо не поддерживает
<ink_away> Master-Lie: http://debian.pro
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, Да я в курсе! Цитирую: Pentium 4 — одноядерный x86-совместимый микропроцессор компании Intel, представленный 20 ноября 2000 года
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, я и говорю что удивился когда к нему не подошел x86 дистрибутив
<vonderer> а точно к процессору не подошёл?
<ink_away> Master-Lie: Intel 64 is Intel's implementation of x86-64. It is used in newer versions of Pentium 4, Celeron D, Xeon and Pentium Dual-Core processors, the Atom D510, N450, and N550, and in all versions of the Pentium D, Pentium Extreme Edition, Core 2, Core i7, Core i5, and Core i3 processors.
<Master-Lie> vonderer, да.
<vladgobelen> Master-Lie: х86 != х86_64
<ink_away> если у тебя до сих пор P4, то скорее всего он именно Pentium D
<ink_away> потому что остальные сдохли от старости давно
<ink_away> блин, всё, ушел
<Master-Lie> ink_away, эт не у меня =) это на работе хламину дали =0
<NGE01> ink_away,  не надо есть старше машины которые ещё живы))))
<ink_away> они мертвы
<ink_away> это их духи
<ink_away> и прекратите мне писать
<ink_away> а то я так с дивана не встану
<NGE01> ink_away, а зачем встовать с девана)))
<shenmue> ink_away как дела?
<Master-Lie> ink_away, вот ты говоришь что ubuntu server не подходит (я кстати не нашел статью)! Я в принципе не спорю, но мне интересно твою мнение о том, на чем стоит делать сервер
<SergeyIT> ink_away, не обижай мою 286-ую!
<SergeyIT> Master-Lie, на своих мозгах
<Vadim1> народ, кто знает когда будет закрыт баг - 10-30% increase in power consumption. (760131)
<Vadim1> для 11.04
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, да ты просто гений! Ты просто самые дельные советы даешь .. P.s. оффнись плс
<SergeyIT> Vadim1, у авторов спроси
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, знаешь! если бы это был форум, то я бы подумал что ты посты набираешь... Зачем в IRC давать бессмысленные советы - лишь бы слово вставить?
<SergeyIT> Master-Lie, учи матчасть, а не словоблудь
<Vadim1> У меня после upgrade  10.10 - ноут от перегрева вырубается .... :)
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, тебя это в первую очередь касается. Потому что именно твои слова к делу и не относятся на все 100%
<Master-Lie> Vadim1, хм... а до апгрейда все нормально было?
<Vadim1> Да!
<NGE01> Vadim1, у тя какая видяха, дискрет или интеграт?
<Master-Lie> Vadim1, т.е. ты уверен что именно из за апгрейда? дискрет
<Vadim1> дискретная ATI
<Vadim1> У меня HP Probook 4710s
<NGE01> Vadim1, выруби всё эффекты
<Master-Lie> Vadim1, хм... вырубается из за видюхи или проца?
<Master-Lie> NGE01, в 10.10 не на столько больше эффектов по сравнению с 10.04
<NGE01> Vadim1, вчера только жене лечил трабу только с нвидией
<Vadim1> Не знаю .... кулер крутиться как бешаный
<Master-Lie> Vadim1, ну посмотри ты температуру проца и видюхи
<Vadim1> как это можно сделать ?
<Vadim1> Раньше у меня был сенсор ...
<Master-Lie> у тебя gnome?
<Vadim1> нет
<Vadim1> новая среда ... :)
<NGE01> Vadim1, какая?
<Master-Lie> Vadim1, unity...
<Vadim1> да
<Master-Lie> NGE01, unity у него
<Master-Lie> я хз... с Unity пока не работал
<NGE01> Vadim1,  переходи обратно на классик!
<shenmue> в 11 бага была
<SergeyIT> Master-Lie, и как же ты 64 ОС на 32-х разрядный проц. ставить собрался?
<shenmue> температуру коряво показывет
<Vadim1> Я пробывал - думаю, что нужно более старое ядро
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, Где ты видел что она 64 разрядная? я написал x64_x86. Т.е. это дистрибутив сразу для 32 и 64
<Master-Lie> SergeyIT, про то я тебе и говорю! читай внимательней!
<Master-Lie> Vadim1, знаешь... я на буке на своё 11.04 запускал - все нормально
<Vadim1> Кто-то  коряво рихтанул kernel ...
<NGE01> Master-Lie, я читать умею, вроде не ослеп....))
<Vadim1> У меня нет рабочих нагрузок на vidio, i/o
<Master-Lie> NGE01, это ты к чему?
<shenmue> SergeyIT главное что бы проц поддерживал. остальное в руках гениев
<Master-Lie> NGE01, лан. проехали
<Vadim1> Как-то все очень странно
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Vadim1> рашьше ноут работал очень тихо ...
<NGE01> Vadim1, человек ты попробуй всё что тебе тут сказали, тут телепатией ни кто не страдает, потом отпишись о результатах...
<Vadim1> теперь, кулер взрывается когда ему взбредет -  не зависимо от того ... есть нагрузка или ее нет.
<Vadim1> ОК!
<ambal> кто-нидь, напишите что за параметр Virtual в xorg.conf , напишите его пример, плз
<Master-Lie> ambal, тебе вроде кто-то отвечал же
<ambal> Master-Lie: я отходил, потом вылетел с чата... посмотри в хистори, если видишь, плз
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/gyD7hPg5
<ambal> shenmue: спс)
<shenmue> у тебя дрова ос просит
<shenmue> верни взад ><
<ambal> shenmue: мм, там нет параметра Virtual...
<shenmue> верю =)
<ambal> shenmue: я хочу nouveau взад вернуть)
<ambal> мне нужен именно параметр Virtual.. xorg.conf я почти написал уже)
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60?
<ambal> всё, нашёл)
<_TomFarr_> инквизитору можно доверять?
<shenmue> жизнь?
<shenmue> нет
<_TomFarr_> сервер
<_TomFarr_> и деньги
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/118836/ =) хотца
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/118836/ хотца
<bodok> а как сделать обычный вид меню как в 10.10
<shenmue> где?
<bodok> в 11 04
<shenmue> выйди из сесси юнити и войди в сесию гнома
<only_you> bodok: ubuntu classic
<bodok> это завершить сеанс ?
<shenmue> да
<Vadim1> Вывод aspi -V
<Vadim1> Battery 0: Unknown, 100%
<Vadim1> Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 2573 mAh = 58%
<Vadim1> Adapter 0: on-line
<Vadim1> Thermal 0: ok, 60.0 degrees C
<Vadim1> Thermal 0: trip point 0 switches to mode critical at temperature 110.0 degrees C
<Vadim1> Thermal 1: ok, 30.4 degrees C
<Vadim1> Thermal 1: trip point 0 switches to mode critical at temperature 103.0 degrees C
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<[v-8]_jupiter> OO2u: а ето для того что бы разрешение ставилось правильное?
<OO2u> Чтобы драйвер нвидиа заработал
<OO2u> Я ща на vesa сижу
<OO2u> Ну и разрешение тоже должно стать нормальным)
<OO2u> Ребят, может есть у кого-нибудь?
<chapt> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/118836/ - убейте не пойму зачем они убунту и коффис ставят то? еще и кедовские либы же приходится тащить
<shenmue> chapt а тебя юнити на qt не смущает?
<shenmue> еще спроси зачем там 9 убунту
<chapt> shenmue:  ну я как бы ее и не ставлю
<Master-Lie> shenmue, Ну и правда зачем? Почему бы туда не запихнуть 11.04 или же можно еще круче поугарать... ВПустить туда Mandrivy к примеру!!!
<chapt> shenmue:  плюс одно дело на десктопе закрыть глаза на это и другое дело на маломощной машине со 128 оперы
<shenmue> Master-Lie ну он это делал года два
<shenmue> хотя по сути это железка из любого современного кпк только без всего
<shenmue> chapt 128 мб не значит что машина слабая
<chapt> хорошая железка для двухлетней давности за такие деньги
<Master-Lie> chapt, Я б такую железку купил только с одной целью!
<Master-Lie> chapt, как DVD pleer к телеку
<chapt> я бы сам такую железку бы купил
<shenmue> чел явно правильно смотрел. наверника предзаказ за миллион будет
<Master-Lie> Ну да
<izoferus> привет всем!!:)
<Master-Lie> Когда люди поймут что такую фигню можно детям на брелки вешать
<Master-Lie> то такой компьютер будет лежать во всех ларьках города
<izoferus> люди добрые не подскажете можно ли запустить аллоды на убунту
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> нельзя
<shenmue> скажи спасибо маил ру за это
<bodok> короче кудато крестик пропал сворачивать окна и ещё одна штука уменьшать которая
<izoferus> :)хм, я слышал что можно, под вайном
<izoferus> но пока не получается
<shenmue> нельзя
<shenmue> на форуме игры есть это в темах
<shenmue> izoferus ты про аллоды онлайн?
<izoferus> да
<shenmue> ну вот там и почитаешь =)
<shenmue> кстати в уг игра превратилась. один донат
<izoferus> а что из онлайн игр есть на убунту
<Amblnb> Вконтакт, фейсбук и маил.ру
<izoferus> :-D
<shenmue> щаас скину одну
<Amblnb> А, забыл китайский вконтакт
<izoferus> :-Dдаже такой есть)))
<Amblnb> Ну да, от туда Счастливый фермер все тырят
<izoferus> :)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/fQjUZ играй
<shenmue> !game
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='game'
<izoferus> спс:) круто
<shenmue> вообще чел один блог по играм введет для убунту
<shenmue> если надо то ссыль скину
<Master-Lie> давай
<izoferus> давай
<ambal> shenmue: тут?)
<shenmue> что тут?
<shenmue> izoferus в пм
<izoferus> спс
<ambal> вобщем удалил ксорг.конф, поставил взад дрова 173, они сгенерили ксорг.конф при установке и терь не запускаются иксы, вот лог Ксорг.0.лог http://pastebin.com/T93qTyUU хелп ми, плз, уже нервничать начинаю из-за этой траблы)
<shenmue> а как ты их ставишь?
<shenmue> и видюха какая?
<ambal> пакет .run скачал с офф.сайта
<ambal> 6100
<ambal> вроде норм ставяцо
<shenmue> а ставил по какой инструкции?
<ambal> по своей, я не 1 раз ставлю) раньше норм всегда дрова вставали
<ambal> раньше всмысле не в 11.04
<izoferus1> я вот вчера дома убунту поставил, до этого неделю назад на работе файловый сервер делал, до этого никсы вобще в глаза не видел)))
<SergeyIT> izoferus1, и как?
<shenmue> то есть сносил все дрова нвидии. ставил билд-исентал. заносил в блэклист все ненужные дрова. и дальше остановка гдм. и установка дров7
<izoferus1> SergeyIT:  что именно
<SergeyIT> izoferus1, работает?
<izoferus1> SergeyIT: что работает?
<izoferus1> SergeyIT:  файловый сервер? работает
<ambal> shenmue: нет, дров нвидии не было, т.е. сносить ничего не надо было, делал sudo sh NVIDIA.173.чего-тотам.run , делал согласен и тд... и всё
<ambal> останавливал гдм до этого ессно
<AndreX> ambal: пробовал sudo nvidia-xconfig сделать
<ambal> AndreX: да, этой командой и сгенерил ксорг.конф
<ambal> ща вернусь, над отойти, спс за помощ)
<SergeyIT> izoferus1, чего удивляешься? ) У большинства новичков что то всегда не работает. Значит правильным путем идешь )
<shenmue> ambal мне почему выдает что 270 дрова нужны?
<izoferus> SergeyIT:  так у меня и не работает))) на убунту настроил, винда не заходит, пишет нет прав. А вот на мандриве все пашет
<SergeyIT> izoferus, так на форуме про настройку самбы глянь...
<shenmue> Исправлен ряд ошибок, связанных с аппаратным ускорением градиентов, которые вызывали неверное отображение графики в некоторых темах Ubuntu GNOME по умолчанию.
<shenmue> хм
<izoferus> SergeyIT:  так смотрел, вроде все правильно настроено, но не хочет
<shenmue> а я на кривые темы грешил
<SergeyIT> izoferus, у меня вин нет, поэтому не скажу с чем может быть связано (
<shenmue> кто там игры онлайн спрашивал?
<shenmue> Wakfu - аля Ragnarok на Linux свежий пост =)
<AndreX> !games
<ubuntuhelp> Информация о играх в Ubuntu может быть найдена тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games и тут: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php ps: !game-speedupX
<izoferus1> врнулся
<AndreX> тут куча всяких
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtgV9_DdEpA&feature=player_embedded =)
<shenmue> адобе аир наверное
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<vonderer> wakfu - это круто
<vonderer> она всё такая же тормознутая?
<vonderer> на java...
<shenmue> адобе аир
<shenmue> или на жава?
<vonderer> ммм
<shenmue> просто есть игра magic графа прям один в один
<vonderer> когда она была в преальфах - да, на яве
<vonderer> а щас не знаю даже
<vonderer> надо посмотреть :)
<vonderer> сериал годный :)
<paul11> кто-нибудь, подскажите IRC канал админов виндовз
<NGE01> paul11,  поищи в гугле
<paul11> я уже искал
<paul11> пустые
<vonderer> вымерли виндузятники
<shenmue> сезон охоты
<AndreX> у них бсоды повылазили у всех - весна же
<ambal> shenmue: я вернулся)) 270 да, надо ставить, но у меня с ними баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/752445 , там в обсуждениях буржуи пишут, что с 173 дровами этого бага нет
<ambal> AndreX: посоветуй что-нидь, плз)
<shenmue> а что багу не пофиксили?
<ambal> shenmue: не..
<shenmue> Исправлен ряд ошибок, связанных с аппаратным ускорением градиентов, которые вызывали неверное отображение графики в некоторых темах Ubuntu GNOME по умолчанию.
<ambal> shenmue: там в обсуждении бага тоже возмущаются, якобы написано, что баг исправлен, а он нифига не исправлен
<ambal> shenmue: вобщем 173 дрова не совместимы с этими иксами, вопрос, как они их тогда ставят...?
<shenmue> кто они?
<shenmue> а почему не совместимы?
<shenmue> вроде 96 только
<ambal> shenmue: буржуи, которые в обсуждени бага пишут, например:
<ambal> Praveen Thivari wrote on 2011-04-24: 	 #27    Hey, looks like NVIDIA 173 verion works well.
<ambal> shenmue: http://pastebin.com/T93qTyUU 106\8 строчка
<shenmue> а что в 270 у тебя за проблема была?
<AndreX> ambal: попробуй дефолтный xorg.conf
<ambal> shenmue: белые окна, ничего не видно, кроме заголовка
<ambal> AndreX: какой дефолтный? сгенереный нвидиа у меня и стоит
<vonderer> shenmue, да, вакфу на яве ._.
<shenmue> ну и пусть
<AndreX> ambal: ubuntu который а не инфидии
<ambal> AndreX: а его у меня не осталось...
<AndreX> ambal: там четыре строчки всего http://paste.org.ru/?cjht6d
<ambal> AndreX: дык оно темболее не увидит монитор...
<shenmue> vonderer ждем скайрим
<ambal> даунгрейд иксов кто-нибудь когда-нибудь делал?
<vonderer> shenmue, ждите :)
<shenmue> на форуме есть
<shenmue> щас сыль дам
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=148923.msg1096188#msg1096188
<shenmue> я там ругался. вот и запомнил
<ambal_> shenmue: качаю 270.41.06, попробую, хоть там и пишут, что с ними такаяже фигня..
<verin_> всем привет как в либро офисе, в таблице в ячейке текст поернуть на определенный угол
<verin_> в микрософт офисе все просто а тут не могу найти
<shenmue> формат - ячейки -
<shenmue> выравнивание
<verin_> <shenmue> - нету ((
<verin_> формат в меню вижу а подменю ячейки нету
<shenmue> ну у меня опен офис
<verin_> ну там то да а у меня либроофис
<verin_> поставил 11.04 убунту
<shenmue> verin_: ктрл+1 нажми
<shenmue> есть?
<verin_> нажал текст стал жирным хД
<shenmue> так у тебя электронные таблицы ?
<verin_> нет
<shenmue> ну базы то есть
<verin_> маленько не поняли походу друг друга, открыл либре вритл где доки создавать *.doc там таблицу сделал
<verin_> вот в ней и хочу текст вертикально отобразить
<verin_> или на заданный угол
<shenmue> эм... формат-символы - положение
<verin_> нашел спасибо но не совсе то что хотел выбрать произвольный градус нельзя обидно
<verin_> только 0 90  270
<verin_> :(
<shenmue> ну тебе надо вертикально же
<verin_> а вдруг захочу на 45 градусов
<verin_> )))
<verin_> ладно спасибо
<shenmue> как то проще можно было
<verin_> а как?
<shenmue> как в гимпе. выделил  и вращай
<shenmue> тока не помню где это
<verin_> у эт круто былоб
<shenmue> на хоткеях может быть
<verin_> а то лазить каждое слово вертеть не удобно по 4 щелчка делать
<verin_> не очень эфективно
<Guest16787> кто хочет/может помочь з установкой 11.04?
<uvvtu> никто
<uvvtu> следующий
<jham> 1337...
<shenmue> Guest16787: а что случилось?
<Guest16787> усновка происходит при розшерении 85Hz а мой моник держит тока 75. я вижу черний екран
<boris_t> ставь в текстовом режиме
<shenmue> Guest16787 с украины?
<Guest16787> ага
<shenmue> выше написали уже =)
<verin_> странно у меня вообще 51 Hz и норм поставилась
<shenmue> бакя нового установщика. я так же вслепую ставил
<verin_> грузился с флешки
<uvvtu> ставить только в консоле
<verin_> непонравилось юнити пока оключил и сижу на гноме
<Guest16787> ща попробую, не получится - вернусь ;)
<uvvtu> а я сижу на стуле
<verin_> )))
<verin_> кто знает как заставку загрузки сменить на свою?
<shenmue> в гугле полно инфы
<verin_> скачал сплеш скрин не меняет
<shenmue> и тем
<verin_> а как их ставить темы то скачал
<vonderer> тебе сказали
<vonderer> в интернетах полно инструкций
<vonderer> нагугли, почитай
<verin_> идимо плохо гуглил пару недель)))
<vonderer> мне даже случайно как-то попадалась, когда я что-то искал
<verin_> спс
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/NWUse
<ambal> как отключить компиз в 11.04 ?
<boris_t> выйти из системы и выбрать безопасный сеанс
<only_you> ambal: ubuntu 2 or ubuntu classic (without effects)
<boris_t> или matacity --replace
<redtmp> Привет всем, как можно подключить веб-камеру встроеную в ubuntu 10.04(lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/604079/;    dmesg | grep uvc http://paste.ubuntu.com/604080/)camorama не определила
<ambal> boris_t: надо на постояной основе, т.е. убрать все эфекты и чтобы они не грузились
<ambal> only_you: не понял, эт где?
<only_you> ambal: logoff
<vonderer> ambal, в gdm просто выбери соответствующий вариант
<only_you> unity 2d or classic)
<vonderer> там uniti, классический и классический без эффектов вроде
<vonderer> unity*
<ambal> vonderer: и мне каждый раз после загрузки ос придётся делать логоф и выберать другой режим?
<boris_t> нет
<boris_t> выбор сеанса запоминается
<ambal> выбераю классическую убунту и мне всёровно грузит с эфектами и компизом, почему...?
<only_you> классик (без еффектов)
<ambal> да и эту тоже пробовал
<ambal> может я полностью не разлогинен, поэтому?
<only_you> там без компиза
<ambal> logoff не пашет команда
<ambal> но мне же грузит с компизом...
<ambal> чот я не понимаю, как ещё раз мне сделать так, чтобы у меня она постоянно грузилась классическая без компиза?
<redtmp> а как в линукс скайпе видео звонок сделать?
<ambal> only_you: объясни ещо раз, плз
<only_you> завершить сеанс/убунту классик (без еффектов)
<only_you> при следующей загрузке убунту бедет тебе гном2 без еффектов
<rexonafix> только у меня хром сторе, не любит хромиум? http://pix.am/yY9h.png
<rexonafix> тут есть кто нибудь?
<shenmue> нет
<rexonafix> http://pix.am/yY9h.png
<rexonafix> что ты можешь сказать по этому поводу?
<vonderer> нет тут никого
<vonderer> там написано, что твой браузер не поддерживается
<shenmue> то что хром говно
<vonderer> http://chrome.google.com/
<vonderer> хром ок
<shenmue> и хромиум
<vonderer> обоснуй :)
<only_you> rexonafix: ф4, бро)
<shenmue> идут по пути монополоии
<vonderer> какой?
<shenmue> выше картинка
<shenmue> так же гугол часть сервисов и плющек включает только в хроме
<vonderer> например?
<shenmue> ща
<vonderer> google sync и расширения? :)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2.png
<rexonafix> хром веб сторе, не любит хромиум... у них даже билды одинаковые
<vonderer> rexonafix, значит, разные, если не любит
<shenmue> еще просмотр картинок различаеттся. заставки гугол и полно мелочей которых нет в других браузерах
<vonderer> shenmue, это потому что wave перестали разрабатывать
<vonderer> опять же
<vonderer> Safari 4, Firefox 3.5
<vonderer> поддерживаются же :)
<vonderer> shenmue, каких картинок?
<rexonafix> раньше на хромиум можно было ставить из вебсторе, разные приложения..
<vonderer> да, гугл оперу уже давно байкотирует, лол
<rexonafix> хотя я придумал..
<vonderer> ты бы фаерфоксом туда ходил
<shenmue> еще просмотр картинок различаеттся. заставки гугол и полно мелочей которых нет в других браузерах
<shenmue> уже писал
<shenmue> в других браузерах
<shenmue> будь внимательней лол
<vonderer> ну браузеры по-разному рендерят всё-таки
<shenmue> и делай выводы
<vonderer> я видел это сообщение
<vonderer> просто я не увидел  в нём смысла
<vonderer> какие заставки? чем отличается?
<vonderer> какие мелочи?
<shenmue> мля... ищи и сравнивай
<shenmue> об этом уже писали и не раз
<vonderer> эмм
<vonderer> ну инсинуируешь тут ты :)
<rexonafix> :-D
<vonderer> а ещё и раздражаешься
<shenmue> ну так тебе каждую мелочь нужно расписать
<shenmue> мне это охота?
<vonderer> нет, мне нужен конкретный пример :)
<nomer4> ghtn
<vonderer> ну тебе же охота инсинуировать.
<shenmue> тебе пример выше
<shenmue> хромимум не пашет
<nomer4> пошёл на
<vonderer> гуглвейв в опере - не пример :)
<nomer4> чё
<sharikoff> @kick  nomer4
<rexonafix> я вообще то спрашивал, только ли у меня такое, никто не ответил
<vonderer> я не могу сейчас проверить
<vonderer> на работе нет хромиума
<vonderer> но если очень нужно, я бы на твоём месте гуглохром поставил
<vonderer> тем более, что есть репы для убунты у гугла.
<shenmue> про заставку гугла уже писалось год назад где то
<vonderer> что за заставка-то?
<rexonafix> я его поставлю, врублю синхронизацию, думаю поможет)
<shenmue> там же в каментах и много других фич было что нет ни в одном браузере
<shenmue> только в хроме
<vonderer> у меня почему-то с заставкой только две ассоциации - скринсейвер и воллпапир
<vonderer> на гугле ни того, ни другого не видел
<shenmue> ох блин...
<shenmue> на гугол ру картинку видел?
<vonderer> логотип гугла?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> вместо нее была заставка
<shenmue> работала только в хроме
<shenmue> больше нигде
<vonderer> ща в гуглохроме и фаерфоксе идентичная страница на google.ru
<vonderer> чяднт?
<shenmue> тупишь
<shenmue> год назад было
<shenmue> писал же
<vonderer> не туплю :) ты говорил про вещи, которые работают в гугле и не работают в других браузерах
<shenmue> ищи инфу вообщем
<vonderer> я говорил, что я таких вещей не наблюдаю.
<shenmue> ищи эту новость и читай каменты
<vonderer> какую?
<shenmue> ппц
<rexonafix> мда
<shenmue> ничего не ищи
<shenmue> забей короче
<shenmue> пока дайдет
<vonderer> я к чему
<vonderer> инсинуировать - плохо.
<keros> в терминале можно писать на питоне? :)
<vonderer> ipython
<vonderer> правда я не в курсе, есть ли оно с третьим питоном
<keros> а как оно работает?)
<vonderer> как продвинутая командная строка питона
<vonderer> с автодополнениями и прочими вкусностями
<vonderer> ну как
<vonderer> ты можешь и питон также пускать
<vonderer> просто /usr/bin/env python
<vonderer> для выхода - exit()
<keros> спс
<vonderer> просто ipython удобнее :)
<XuMuK> ку
<vonderer> здравствуй
<XuMuK> The_MEk, привед, не было Lynk'а?)
<XuMuK> The_MEk, сам то тут?))*
<Morfin> Подскажите вот у меня пишет нужно обновит систему. Это значить,что обновит мою версию 10.10 до 11.04 или просто обновит пакеты?(2 пакета будут удалены, 4 новых пакета будут установлены. 277 будут обновлены)
<vonderer> Оо
<vonderer> судя по количеству - это апдейт дистра
<vonderer> по количеству пакетов
<shenmue> Morfin ты это как обновлялся?
<Morfin> еще не обновлялся) это окошко появилось
<Morfin> просто 11.04 мне не нужна
<Morfin> vonderer: ты был прав. обновление дистрибутива
<Morfin> блин
<Morfin> но я так понял можно частично нужные пакеты обновлять
<Morfin> но что там за ядро отвечает
<vonderer> они зависимости потянут
<vonderer> и в итоге придётся обновлять всё
<Morfin> ясно
<Morfin> беда
<vonderer> ты определись, нужно тебе дстр обновлять или нет
<vonderer> и обновляй или не обновляй
<Morfin> Нет
<vonderer> а вообще лучше у убунтоводов спросить, как через гуи это включается-выключается
<vonderer> я с конфигами напрямую ковыряюсь
<Morfin> 11.04 глученая кака ето((( 10.10 норм
<vonderer> 10.04
<vonderer> Ъ
<shenmue> +2
<Morfin> ой 10.04)))
<vonderer> что ой? LTS же :)
<vonderer> 3 года поддержки, ок.
<Morfin> ошибся вот и ой
<vonderer> ну ты как раз про 11.04 говорил
<Morfin> skai может поможет))
<Morfin> vonderer: я о том что бы не обновится к этой версии
<tW1N> привет парни! помогите с wifi
<tW1N> на дебиан 6.0
<Morfin> 11,04?
<vonderer> Morfin, а, так у тебя 10.04?
<Morfin> а
<Morfin> vonderer: да
<vonderer> тогда да. 10.04>11.04
<vonderer> хотя я дебиан буду ставить себе :)
<tW1N> не видит сеть ifconfig пишет команда не найдена(
<sharikoff> iwconfig
<tW1N> /sbin/ifconfig выводит но wlan0 там нет
<sharikoff> на вайфай
<tW1N> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<tW1N>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<tW1N>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<tW1N>           Power Management:off
<Morfin> vonderer: я ставил ее 11.04 во-первых сыроватая много багом и не для моей железки, а вот 10.04 полет гуд)))
<tW1N> /sbin/iwconfig такой
<sharikoff> tW1N: на pste.pro
<tW1N> как?
<sharikoff> paste.pro такие вещи пости
<Morfin> vonderer: это на дебиан лени можно же самомму установть любую граф оболочку?
<vonderer> ты и на убунте можешь любую оконную среду поднять
<vonderer> или оконный менеджер
<tW1N> сначала сообщения писать команду paste.pro потом текст сообщения? или как
<vonderer> или любую оконную среду с любым оконным менеджером
<sharikoff> !paste>tW1N
<ubuntuhelp> tW1N, please see my private message
<vonderer> убунту не ограничивается гномом. Хотя встроенные тулзы всякие сильно под него заточены.
<shenmue> калькулятор к примеру
<vonderer> сильно.
<Morfin> vonderer: ну вот я о том что бы на чистую среду  загнать.
<vonderer> ставь какую хочешь и пользуйся
<sharikoff> tW1N whereis iwconfig
<Morfin> я в режиме експериментов по этому пока еще на все 100% не определился с дистрибутивом)) попробую дебиан
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> ты собираешься изучать линуксы?
<sharikoff> !pm>tW1N
<ubuntuhelp> tW1N, please see my private message
<vonderer> осваивать работу с командной строкой, правку конфигов
<tW1N> <sharikoff> /sbin/iwconfig /usr/share/man/man8/iwconfig.8.gz
<vonderer> патчи, компиляции и прочие прелести опенсорса?
<Morfin> именно
<vonderer> тогда да, debian торт. Ещё можно archlinux или slackware
<sharikoff> tW1N: значит есть она
<sharikoff> да то
<sharikoff> команда то..
<vonderer> и тогда точно сноси убунту, Morfin :)
<tW1N> спасибо хелп прочитал виноват)
<vonderer> она развращает
<Morfin> archlinux уже на готове к установке)))
<sharikoff> tW1N: данемазашо.. заходи исчо
<vonderer> только без метаний
<vonderer> остановись на каком-то одном дистрибутиве
<vonderer> и осваивай
<sharikoff> угу
<Morfin> ну вот осмотрю, что где и как и буду останавливатся
<sharikoff> и пили его до изумления
<vonderer> ставить для того, чтобы осматривать, не нужно :)
<sharikoff> начни с fedora или centos
<tW1N> значит тут все надо руками делать я так понял?
<vonderer> в debian?
<vonderer> да, всё руками.
<sharikoff> tW1N: это ж линукс
<tW1N> в убунте что то попроще)))
<sharikoff> ненадо попроще
<sharikoff> надо поправильнее
<vonderer> Morfin, у каждого дистрибутива свои особенности и.. ммм... цели, что ли.
<Morfin> vonderer: центос я как то не уверен, что справлюсь, но в списке уже есть
<sharikoff> Morfin: такой же как убунта
<tW1N> а как проверить стоит драйвер для карты не?
<alexandr> всем привет
<vonderer> выкинь список. Точнее выбери что-то одно. Не поставь-посмотри-выбери, а почитай в интернетах и определись.
<sharikoff> tW1N: если есть в списке типа ath0
<sharikoff> значит есть
<vonderer> ставить не нужно. только время зря потратишь. Когда освоишь - тогда ставь и перебирай
<sharikoff> посмотри ifconfig -a
<Morfin> vonderer: я не работал раньше с линухами только винда. выбрать что-то одно сейчас не могу)) нужно получить представление
<tW1N> когда ifconfig то там есть eth0 я сча через кабель вышел
<vonderer> потому что беглый взгляд, а тем более неумелый - не даст вообще никакого впечатления
<sharikoff> tW1N: Ath0
<sharikoff> A
<Morfin> vonderer: с линуксами работал в командной строке только на вдс
<tW1N> bash: ifconfig: команда не найдена
<alexandr> подскажите у меня в убунту 11.04 пропали рамки где стоят ну закрыть,свернуть,полный экран,как их востановить?
<sharikoff> внимательнее =))
<vonderer> alexandr, запусти metacity
<tW1N> не с буквой А нету ничего(
<sharikoff> tW1N: whereis ifconfig
<alexandr> это у меня с компизом что то,в компиз полез,и само всё вырубилось
<alexandr> vonderer где это метацисти???
<tW1N> один момент в пасте скопирую
<sharikoff> компиз -заманухя для телок
<sharikoff> *замануха
<shenmue> =)
<vonderer> alexandr, в командной стоке, например
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ку
<skai> кто в хорге силен?
<sharikoff> artus-: тут?
<vonderer> Morfin, не тешь себя надеждой получить представление, перепробовав пяток дистрибутивов на этом этапе
<vonderer> только запутаешься
<alexandr> да вы что по нормальному как в компизе или в синаптики востановить окно?
<vladgobelen>  skai: Не передумал?
<sharikoff> Morfin: не боись принцип везде один и тот же
<vonderer> командная строка - это нормально :)
<skai> vladgobelen: о чем?
<tW1N> http://paste.pro/1581742
<vonderer> alexandr, нормальнее компизов и синоптиков :)
<vonderer> ладно, что-то я засиделся
<vonderer> пойду от вас
<sharikoff> tW1N: ifconfig -a
<alexandr> как называется эта правильно чтоб я мог нормально закрывать?
<sharikoff> на пасту
<vladgobelen> wgetpaste
<alexandr> рмка эта изчезла где там закрыть свернуть и полный экран как называется она в синаптике?
<shenmue> заголовок окна
<tW1N> http://paste.pro/1581743
<sharikoff> tW1N: нашел? =)) свою карту
<tW1N> ну теперь да значит дрова стоят
<sharikoff> мак мине не нужен твой
<alexandr> compiz- как я забыл????
<tW1N> а включить ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<sharikoff> типа
<tW1N> )))
<sharikoff> если не проканает попробуй iwconfig
<alexandr> аууууу
<tW1N> да я просто устал после работы(
<sharikoff> tW1N: верю.. сам такой
<pa4In> alexandr, в онсоли набери: compiz
<pa4In> и появится
<tW1N> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Нет такого файла или каталога
<alexandr> кто появиться?
<pa4In> рамка
<sharikoff> tW1N: man iwconfig и читать читать...
<tW1N> ртфм типо?)))
<sharikoff> типа маны
<sharikoff> манны тебе нехватает для заклинания
<sharikoff> =))
<tW1N> =))) жесть ну лан сча попробую мож че получиться
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> жги
 * sharikoff устал сдня строить ipsec-и
<alexandr> pa4In ты что гонишь мне??? ошибко мне выдаёт он!!!
<sharikoff> alexandr: что за тон? он те чо должен что ли?
<sharikoff> @op
<alexandr> я по нормальному спросил сначало
<pa4In> Я сказл так, потому что мне оно именно так помогает
<sharikoff> alexandr: никто не знает значит
<alexandr> в синаптике как называется этот пакет? компиз- как то :(
<sharikoff> alexandr: там поиск есть
<sharikoff> задай поиск по compiz и смотри
<alexandr> что и делаю
<sharikoff> и
<alexandr> у меня нет этой там ну,где закрыть,свернуть,полный экран
<pa4In> alexandr: http://www.google.ru/search?q=bvxtpf.n+hfvrb+e+jrjy&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&biw=1280&bih=837&source=hp&q=%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%BB%D0%B8+%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BA%D0%B8+%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=edc4323035170f16
<sharikoff> я понял о чем ты. переустанови все пакеты в которых есть слово компиз
<pa4In> если снова пропадет в консоли набери: metacity --replace
<arhfoxy> скажите как зарегистрироваться в IRC?
<ferrer3> Привет, как из консоли запустить приложение, чтобы оно было всегда на видимом рабочем столе?
<pa4In> ferrer3: чтобы было всегда поверх других окон?
<ferrer3> pa4In, нет, чтобы приложение было всегда на видимом рабочем столе (настройка такая в гноме есть, если кликать по окну правой кнопкой). Но как сделать, чтобы таким образом сразу располагалось.
<tW1N> подскажите в чем дело когда в синаптике хочу удалить evolution или epiphany то он хочет еще и gnome удалить?
<tW1N> как убрать зависимости эти?
<tW1N> эх жаль нет никого)
<boris_t> норм должно удалять, от evolution должно остаться только
<boris_t> evolution-data-server-common
<boris_t> от него все зависимости к гному идут
<tW1N> ну там пишет типо будут еще удалены пакеты gnom и тп
<boris_t> как удаляеш?
<tW1N> через синаптик ну галочку ставлю полное удаление или просто удаление
<ferrer3> может он не гном удаляет, а апплет (индикатор) гнома ?
<tW1N> написано просто gnome((
<boris_t> sudo apt-get purge evolution
<tW1N> gnome  и следующая строчка epiphany-расширения
<tW1N> http://paste.pro/1581786
<tW1N> тоже самое(
<tW1N> хочет вообще снести десктоп))
<SergeyIT> да он не нужен )
<Morfin> если погибать так сразу все за собоя тянуть))))
<Morfin> собой
<tW1N> =)))
<tW1N> такой вариант не фонтан
<alexandr> хрень народ какая то у меня,запускаю кутим у меня не главного мюню и списка контактов нет,и вообще я не вижу его в трее
<alexandr> убунту 11,04 какая то странная
<Morfin> кутим там ужасно глючит
<tW1N> а не подскажите какой нить такой канал для debian
<_TomFarr_> [0x82ae3d4] main access out error: socket bind error (Permission denied)
<alexandr> а на запуске кутима нет свернуть закрыть полный экран,кутим у меня ниразу не глючил
<Morfin> tW1N: irc.debian.org
<Morfin> канал #debian-russian
<tW1N> благодарствую
<Morfin> незачто
<SergeyIT> tW1N, попробовал на 10.04 - сносит только эволюшеное - 10Мб
<tW1N> кстати кому как 11.04?
<Morfin> мне не понравилась
<Morfin> сыроватая
<boris_t> неочень
<tW1N> у меня на нетбуке HP 2140 ППЦ ЖЕСТЬ ТУПИТ
<Morfin> :-)
<Morfin> бедный нетбук. садист ты
<tW1N> =)))
<tW1N> 2д унити норм
<ferrer3> Вопросы в стиле, как кому 11.04 были тут актуальны неделю назад. Сейчас все свыклись )
<tW1N> ну я не знал что тут было неделю назад увы) поэтому задал вопрос
<tW1N> скоро убунту назовут Ubuntu 13.04 Fat Pig
<tW1N> =)))
<vladgobelen> tW1N: Просто для убунту нужен очень мощный комп..
<ferrer3> Вряд ли, Fat идёт не по алфавиту.
<tW1N> теперь
<tW1N> это сарказм кэп
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: А что будет, когда алфавит кончится?)
<Morfin> Посоветуйте нормальную программу для работы с процессами. В центре приложений юбунту задолбусь искать в 26 000 прог а поиск в нем не помогает
<boris_t> ps )
<ferrer3> Ну это как с летоисчислением, в конце прошлого века были девяностые, потом нулевые... Так же и с алфавитом. Заново начнут?
<Morfin> vladgobelen: наступит конец :-D
<Morfin> boris_t: это ты мне?
<boris_t> ага
<Morfin> спс
<Morfin> boris_t: нету((
<boris_t> как нет? открой терминал и набери) заодно ман прочти
<Morfin> нету
<Morfin> нашел pslist)
<boris_t> man ps
<Morfin> есть. это в терминальном режиме работать с этой прогой?
<boris_t> да
<boris_t> выводит список процессов
<Morfin> для этого у меня htop
<Morfin> я еще не научился через терминал валит процесс
<Morfin> kill есть не ошибаюсь
<boris_t> killall
<Morfin> это все убивает же
<boris_t> man прочти
<boris_t> убивает все нити процесса
<Morfin> Безобразный вопрос: как удалять программы в ubuntu 10.04?
<Morfin> ???
<ferrer3> Проще всего через центр приложений
<ferrer3> Приложения - Центр приложений (в самом низу)
<Morfin> это я знаю, но к примеру хром я качал с сайта и он не отображается в центре как установленый
<ferrer3> странно, деб файл качал?
<Morfin> да
<ferrer3> ну так при установке он и ставится через центр приложений и там должен быть )
<Morfin> этот с сайта хром что-то проц грузит сильно
<Morfin> ferrer3: он ставился через установщик deb пакетов GDebi
<XuMuK> ferrer3, в 10.04 не через центр приложений ставицо
<XuMuK> ещё...
<XuMuK> блин, ступил... тока щас увидел про ГДеби...
<Morfin> кутим выкинуло... если кто-то писат ответ на мой вопрос повторите пжл
<Nor8> Кто у нас 11.04 пользуется, посмотрите плз, пофиксили эмеральд или нет?
<alexandr> я с 11.04 пока разобраться не могу :(
<Nor8> alexandr:  А что с ним разбираться?
<alexandr> Nor8 вот смотри запустил я кутим,а иконку не вижу нигде! как сделать иконку в верхнем трее то что он запущен?
<boris_t> никак
<alexandr> хчат есть иконка а кутим нет
<Nor8> Если у кутима нет в настройках "отображать иконку", то никак. Да и чем он так хорош, кутим этот? Бетка все-таки.
<alexandr> и как 4 рабочих стола обратно сделать?
<alexandr> Nor8 а какую сю посоветуешь?
<boris_t> алет с рабочими столами видиш? зайди в его настройки и сделай нужное количество
<boris_t> *аплет
<Nor8> alexandr: Я пиджином пользуюсь, но тут его почему  то недолюбливают
<alexandr> я его тоже не люблю
<Nor8> alexandr: Ну не знаю, и значок в трее есть, и плугинов масса )))
<alexandr> boris_t всё есть
<poliak-man> hi all
<poliak-man> по дебиану подскажете?
<poliak-man> залил на голый vds ispmanager, сделал update и upgrade, ребутнул и все умерло. дебиан тама. чо делать?
<alexandr> poliak-man debian-rossia
<poliak-man> rOssia?
<alexandr> короче понял
<Morfin> poliak-man: irc.debian.org
<Morfin> #debian-russian
<Morfin> alexandr: не дезинформируй)
<alexandr> ссори Морфин
<XuMuK> чо вы парня прогоняете то? убунта тот же дебьян, тока с более новыми пакетами)
<Morfin> та не кто не прогонял
<Morfin> XuMuK: ты мне с удалением программ поможешь?
<vladgobelen> угу... куры те же птицы.. женщины - те же люди..
<XuMuK> Morfin, ну если объяснишь вкратце что именно надо, то попробую)
<XuMuK> а то мана на исходе)
<Morfin> установил прогу не через центер, а через deb пакет прогорой GDebi  и как теперь удалить программу?
<XuMuK> ето то понятно, в 10.04 есчо не черз центр ставилос
<Morfin> я с сайта качал деб файл
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/986.png ха, кто тут был против кроссовера? Кстати в вайне не обновляется ^^
<poliak-man> умерли там все...
<Morfin> на канале дебиана?
<XuMuK> Morfin, через aptitude/apt-get пробовал?
<Morfin> XuMuK: я не знаю точно как(
<XuMuK> Morfin, какая прога то?
<XuMuK> хром?
<Morfin> google chrome
<Morfin> от куда знал?
<Morfin> а я же писал
<Morfin> ))
<XuMuK> Morfin, sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-*
<XuMuK> Morfin, sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-* -y
<Morfin> пошло
<XuMuK> а куда оно наф денецо то)
<Morfin> ура
<Morfin> спс
<XuMuK> poliak-man, теперь у тебя что там?))*
<Morfin> теперь буду знать как
<XuMuK> Morfin, незачто)
<XuMuK> poliak-man, сделай ка sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/auth.log  и запасти куда нить...
<UNIm95> дождь блин инет глючит (
<XuMuK> UNIm95, о_О ))*
<XuMuK> у тя инет по проводам из смольного чтоль идет?))*
<alexandr> а реально записать на cd-rw  debian 6 b ecnfyjdbnm&
<alexandr> *и установить?
<UNIm95> XuMuK нет beltelecom
<XuMuK> а почему нет то?
<vladgobelen> alexandr: а кто помешает?
<poliak-man> XuMuK: немогу
<poliak-man> vds
<alexandr> просто некоторые говорят не пойдет
<UNIm95> XuMuK не из смольного
<XuMuK> poliak-man, и что?)
<vladgobelen> alexandr: врут
<alexandr> вот гады :)
<UNIm95> XuMuK просто глючит при дожде/грозах
<XuMuK> poliak-man, и что что вдс?) какая разница то? о_О
<poliak-man> XuMuK: секунду...
<alexandr> как правильно образ скачать дебиана 6 для 32битного старого компа?
<Morfin> UNIm95: он их наверно боится. пугливый
<danag> здравствуйте, извините что перебиваю, хотел узнать можно ли в 10.04 устанавливать ядро c сайта http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ установить ядро v2.6.36-maverick/
<XuMuK> alexandr, тем же торрентом
<alexandr> это я понял
<danag> учитывая что у меня lucid а ядро maverick
<XuMuK> alexandr, а чо тада?) троллишь чтоль?))*
<alexandr> нет
<XuMuK> тада я вопроса не понял...
<alexandr> просто там тоже есть альтернетатив
<IDDQD> alexandr, вам бубунту не осилить а вы дебиан ставить собираетесь
<XuMuK> ааа, вон ты про чо... ну тут уж на вкус и цвет...
<poliak-man> XuMuK: http://paste.pro/1581862
<alexandr> Химик я пока учусь
<XuMuK> poliak-man, а давно рухнуло то?
<poliak-man> XuMuK: да минут 30 наверно, не меньше...
<vladgobelen> alexandr: дебиан для десктопа - извращение.
<poliak-man> XuMuK: 20:19:34 +- 5 минут
<alexandr> vladgobelen понял
<danag> про установку ядер кто нибудь поможет подскажет?
<yurau> danag: я. а что надо?
<XuMuK> poliak-man, ну тада захвати то время... sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep {20:1,20:2}
<alexandr> кстати а кто из Ижевска тут есть?
<poliak-man> XuMuK: саппорт собако все наврал. это у них упало
<poliak-man> XuMuK: починили
<alexandr> а gimp то почему неть в 11.04?
<danag> здравствуйте, извините что перебиваю, хотел узнать можно ли в 10.04 устанавливать ядро c сайта http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ установить ядро v2.6.36-maverick/
<danag> учитывая что у меня lucid а ядро maverick
<XuMuK> poliak-man, ну вот видишь))* всё карашоу, что карашоу кончаецо))*
<Neolight> danag> можно
<alexandr> XuMuK а гимп можно как нить установить на 11.04?
<danag> а почему тогда название maverick
<Abbattar> прива!
<danag> если для любых подходит
<Neolight> danag> я себе ядро v2.6.38.5-natty установил
<vonderer> alexandr, эмм. ну ставишь и всё
<Neolight> с сайта http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<vonderer> а зачем?
<XuMuK> alexandr, а почему нет то? о_О
<vonderer> зачем новое ядро ставить? :)
<vonderer> старое не работало?
 * alexandr ушёл ставить
<yurau> danag: лучше всего так: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa&&sudo apt-get update
<danag> работало но не работал нач пад на ноуте
<yurau> danag: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty
<danag> гм а я качать все учитывая архитектуры 4 пакета
<danag> sudo dpkg -i *
<yurau> неправильно
<danag> качал
<danag> ?
<Neolight> danag> только сначала устанавливай пакет all.deb
<danag> почему
<yurau> откуда скачал?
<yurau> точную ссылку дай
<Neolight> потом установи linux-headers.deb
<danag> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-maverick/
<Neolight> а последним ставь linux-image.deb
<danag> NEolight почему важна последовательность?
<danag> а когда ставить source
<Neolight> только качай файлы для своей архитектуры
<Neolight> i386 или amd64
<danag> да я в курсе спс
<Neolight> всего будет три файла
<Neolight> удачи!
<yurau> danag: нет. так нельзя. надо ставить ядра именно для люсид. если хочешь 35е ядро то отсюда http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.35.15-lucid/
<danag> так почему sudo dpkg -i * не правильно будет
<yurau> попробуй сам узнаешь. мой первый совет был самый правильный
<danag> так это ж 2.6.32
<yurau> аа, да я ошибся
<Neolight> на ядре v2.6.38.5-natty на люсид всё работает, всем советую попробовать
<Morfin> XuMuK: я вылетел. ты писал ответ на мой вопрос?
<danag> все равно спасибо
<danag> yurau, Neolight спасибо
<Neolight> не за что =)
<danag> Кстати никто низнает с nvidia optimus решение не появилось очень уж хочется дискретку запустить
<danag> ноут lenovo v560a1
<danag> жаль
<ferrer3> !java
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу установки Java runtime/interpreter на Ubuntu см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java . Sun Java runtime устанавливается из пакета sun-java6-jre в !Multiverse репозитарии.
<ferrer3> !Multiverse
<ubuntuhelp> Пакеты в Ubuntu разделены на несколько секций. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories и http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components . См. также https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<alexandr> всё поставил гимп из репх
<alexandr> *а
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<Lynk> народ как записать образ на флешку, через "Создание загрузочного диска" не выходит, он просто не видит образа
<Lemures> Привет всем
<Fredy_BackSlash> Такой вопрос, вот слетела файловая система на диске, я загрузился с ливсд, провел fsck, теперь как проверить какие из системных файлов повредились окончательно? проверит chroot в припонтированый диск выдало что отсутствует /bin/kbd_mode попробова
<Fredy_BackSlash> л запустить mc выдало отсутствие libslang.so.2 надо-бы восстановить все файлы системы перед тем как перегружаться в неё , думаю скопировать их из ливСД бу
<Lemures> а как пиджину указать, чтобы он сообщения резал, если количество знаков больше допустимого?
<alexandr> а неподскажете как обновить гимп 2.6 на гимп 2.8
<Escsun> alexandr, с ppa скачай
<Lemures> У меня есть вопрос. Не совсем касающийся убунту. Роутер дир-615 от д-линка. На нём дд-врт. Хочу написать скрипт, чтобы при подключении через вай-фай какого либо устройства загорался светодиод, и ещё один чтобы моргал, когда идёт передача данных.
<Lemures> При команде «root@DD-WRT:~# wl_atheros -i ath0 assoclist» мне выдаётся строчка «assoclist 40:2B:A1:D1:1D:3C», т.е. подключено устройство, с указанным маком. Как написать скрипт, чтобы условие было примерно таким: если команда возвращает не пустую строку, то лампочка - on, иначе off?
<TomFarr> Кто тут сегодня вирус хотел написать?
<TomFarr> Есть 100% рабочий способ убить работоспособность системы
<TomFarr> я сегодня открыл(во всяком случае для себя)
<TomFarr> sudo chmod -R 777 /
<TomFarr> и досвидания..
<Lemures> TomFarr: и толку от него?
<TomFarr> ты сделал?
<TomFarr> сделай - узнаешь
<Lemures> у меня нет пароля рута))
<Lemures> чтобы такое делать)
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, это не ты открыл, до тебя тут с такими вопросами не раз были...
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, а я главное не специально так набрал
<Morfin> А можно как-то настроить что бы приложения устанавливались с русским языком?
<Lemures> так что, нет тут скриптописателей?
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, так и другие не специально )
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, а кто из них на только что установленном и полностью настроенном сервере это делал с 5ю сайтами на борты восстановленными из бекапа?
<skai> седня поставил crossover games
<TomFarr> skai, платный?
<skai> пробную версию
<skai> думаю купить
<TomFarr> сколько столов взял?
<skai> достойный проект
<TomFarr> wine based
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, померяться хочешь?  Дуростью? )
<skai> патчи и простота работы - сидите сами в вайне
<TomFarr> так тебе и не советуют, кросовер на вайне основал
<skai> и что?думаешь открыл америку?
<skai> и типо удивил?
<vladgobelen> о чем это вы тут? ^^
<skai> я прежде чем ставить пробовать - изучил что это и чем полезно
<TomFarr> LFX ты прочитал ога
<vladgobelen> Ага) Я же говорил)
<vladgobelen> skai: На самом деле кроссовер идеален именно в сочетании с вайном)
<skai> vladgobelen: на самом деле кроссовер - надстройка над вайном и комплект патчей и скриптов для установки работоспособности софта
<TomFarr> vladgobelen, да кстати, без вайна как то бесполезен он совсем...
<Lemures> офис 10й ставится?
<vladgobelen> skai: Да знаю я что это
<vladgobelen> skai: Но вайн у него в своей директории
<skai> TomFarr: открою секрет.кроссовер ставить свой вайн со своими патчами.
<TomFarr> Lemures, 2007 точно ставится 10й не уверен но возмождно что да.
<skai> не ну вы бы хоть попробовали чтоли что это, прежде чем строить из себя экспертов
<vladgobelen> и очень часто удобнее через кроссовер ставить софт, а юзать через вайн
<TomFarr> skai, и это знаю...
<vladgobelen> skai: Я им пол года кагбэ пользуюсь
<skai> vladgobelen: ой ну ты насмешил.хлеб удобней есть с маслом, намазанным вилкой, чем маслом, намазанным ножом
<skai> и пофиг, что различие лиш в ровности и комковатости
<vladgobelen> Просто ты пока не особо понял что такое кроссовер
<vladgobelen> изучай
<TomFarr> skai, а я как бе не очень то имею желание пока что... разве что для адобовского поделия активскрипта
<skai> vladgobelen: я то понял
<vladgobelen> Но тебе это простительно.. у вас никогда и не было управления версиями
<skai> vladgobelen: но вот ты походу нет.если уж думаешь, что вайн - это чтото отдельное
<skai> вот дай простой пример чем голый вайн удобней кроссовера.а потом строй батьку перед зеркалом.тут ты кроме смеха этим не вызовешь
<vladgobelen> Просто попробуешь и поймешь на практике.
<skai> чем
<skai> прекрати смешить на ночь глядя и изобрази из себя хоть чтото приличное - найди силы подтвердить свое мутное заявление
<vladgobelen> Ок, ты прав)
<jham> детки, детки, хватит драться
<TomFarr> skai, там рабочие столы каждый со своим скриптом для запуска определенного приложения на сколько я понял из журнала
<skai> jham: не успокаивай его.я нагреб на тарелку ужина и хочу развлечения
<skai> TomFarr: выбрось журнал.это примерно как сказать, что автомобиль - это педалька для того, чтобы за супом быстрее бегать
<TomFarr> skai, что ты злобный такой?
<skai> почему злобный?
<skai> я седня добрее чем обычно
<vladgobelen> TomFarr: убунту портит нервы.. то одно упадет, то другое..
<TomFarr> Я вот сегодня вообще пол дня сервер поднимал а потом по невнимательности его грохнул.
<TomFarr> и ничего... на 3 часа на работе задержался
<skai> vladgobelen: ну так выпрями руки:)и будет как у меня - ничего не падает.аж скучно
<TomFarr> у меня ничего без моего участия не падает
<TomFarr> если что то и упало, то во всем виноват я
<skai> у меня даже с моим не падает.хотя каюсь - я в этой жизни три раза уже стрелял себе в ногу пулями баша
<vladgobelen> TomFarr: Ага) Тоесть обычное обновление можно называть "твоим участием"?
<skai> vladgobelen: а если оно по крону?
<TomFarr> vladgobelen, у меня deb базед системы никогда сами не обновляются без моего участия.
<vladgobelen> какой псих будет ставить обновление убунту по крону?
<skai> vladgobelen: ты думаешь мало идиотов в мире?
<vladgobelen> TomFarr: Зато падает после обновлений часто.
<TomFarr> , ни раз уне падала
<vladgobelen> Значит мало используешь.. Обновись через 2-3 дистрибутива.. Хотя обычно столько не живет.
<SergeyIT> что-то не заметил
<skai> там либо пробел не к месту, либо слово "уже" очепятался
<TomFarr> обычно, проблемы начинаются если я решаю какой нибудь драйвер от производителя поставить
<skai> vladgobelen: скажи это 9.04, что я поставил тетушкам в одну школу на компы
<skai> ни один не упал за время с момента выхода 9.04
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> а минимальный комплект убунты
<vonderer> можно только с двд поставить?
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, это мне? gj j,yjdktybb - pe, lf., yt gflfkf
<TomFarr> !tt 1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tt 1'
<vladgobelen> Кстати вот хороший пример - с 9.4 до последней уже не обновить - нужно сносить
<vonderer> алтернайт инсталлер ставит ВСЁ?
<vonderer> или там можно выбрать?
<skai> vonderer: модно с минимала сиди поставить.12 метрового
<skai> нетинстал и у убунты есть
<SergeyIT> TomFarr, *гобелену )
<vladgobelen> skai: а вот для домашнего использования 9.04 уже неудобна..
<skai> М
<skai> vladgobelen: ?доказательства будут или опять "поставь и найди мне доказательств, а то я не знаю, но хотел чтото сказать"? :)
<vladgobelen> Ну какие доказательства? Используй
<vladgobelen> Тот же РАпач сначала сломали, потом выкинули
<vonderer> да ладно скучно. для каждой новой версии костыли возводить :)
<vladgobelen> чуть стороннее приложение нужно - уже нужно с бубном плясать.. Тот же верлихаб
<vonderer> skai, да, спасибо. нагуглил уже :)
<vladgobelen> В 10.04 конечно уже все подправлено, но на нее нужно уже переустановку делать
<vladgobelen> Кстати РАпач так и не вернули
<Morfin> значить ответа не будет((
<skai> vladgobelen: хмммм...чеж я не знал то этого...поставил без проблем даж интерактивную доску.а знал бы, что там сложно - бубен бы понадобился
<SergeyIT> Morfin, на что?
<vladgobelen> skai: Ок, ты не лжешь) Ты "недоговариваешь"
<Morfin> SergeyIT: та у меня все проги с англ языком устанавливаются, хотя я знаю что есть на русском и на других дистрибутивах ставил сразу на русском. возможно нужно что-то настроить? убунта 10.04
<skai> ,kby
<skai> блин
<skai> штормит мой интернет
<vonderer> Morfin, language-pack-ru
<vonderer> вроде бы
<vonderer> и локаль выставить, естественно
<Morfin> локаль на русском
<Morfin> language-pack-ru - это скачать и установить?
<vonderer> установить пакет
<vonderer> ща точно название скажу
<Morfin> ага
<TomFarr> товарищи как поглядеть удаленные экраны задействованые в системе?
<vonderer> language-support-ru, language-pack-ru, language-pack-gnome-ru
<vonderer> что-то повис миниисо
<vonderer> мда...
<SergeyIT> Morfin, не знаю - русский не использую (
<vonderer> в виртмашине этот миниисо виснет наглухо, лол
<vonderer> серверную, что ли ставить
<vonderer> пойду менять 11.04 на 10.04, лол
<Lynk> помогите, как в VirtualBox запустить образ который грузится например с флешки при запуске ОС как LiveCD
<vladgobelen> попробуй указать "другой линукс 2.6"
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ты мне?
<vladgobelen> Да
<vonderer> мм
<Lynk> эээ... а поподробней можно?
<vonderer> виртуалбокс не умеет с флеши грузиться
<vonderer> только с виртуальных устройств
<vladgobelen> виртуальную машину настрой
<vladgobelen> увеличивай размер видео памяти и выставляй тип ос "другой линукс 2.6"
<vonderer> пофиг на тип ос
<Lynk> http://d51x.ru/page/delaem-s-off-na-htc-desire - тут сказано что он воспользовался виртбоксом вот и интересно как это сделать
<vladgobelen> Не пофих
<vonderer> ты скажи
<vonderer> там iso-образ
<Lynk> lf
<Lynk> да
<vonderer> ну вот его к виртуальной машине подключаешь и запускаешь её
<vladgobelen> ааа.. так ты просто не настроил его.. я думал не грузится)
<Lynk> дак я подключил но он не запускается
<vonderer> ошибки?
<vonderer> текст ошибок?
<vonderer> штатные телепаты в отпуске :)
<Lynk> ошибок нет, вообще ничего нет
<vladgobelen> >< настрой уже виртуалбокс
<Lynk> как именно его настроить
<vladgobelen> кстати да.. нужно бы глянуть что там в 11.04.. всетаки с 10.04 не следил
<vonderer> там юнити
<vonderer> и очень круто оформленные ползунки в gtk
<vladgobelen> минут через 20 скажу как.. качаю
<vonderer> и тупящий пульс ._.
<volid> привет
<vonderer> так, ладно. пойду ставить LTS
<volid> у кого нибуть в убунту 11.04 работает аудио\видео-чат в  empathy?
<volid> у меня соединение устанавливается при аудиочате, а звук не передается ни в какую сторону
<volid> видео-соединение ввообще не устанавливается
<volid> в чем может бьіть проблема?
<volid>  у кого-нибуть такое наблюдается?
<Abbattar> ребят, а где закладки firefoxa лежат, в каой папке? подскажите?
<velessky> Злой Скай тут?Оо
<Lynk> Как в VirtualBox поставить фильтр на все USB?
<Abbattar> Lynk а разве такое можно?
<Lynk> Abbattar: ну с учетом одной инструкции которую я прочитал то человек просто в настройках машины включил но как сделать это без понятия
<SergeyIT> Abbattar, в ~/.mozilla ищи
<Abbattar> SergeyIT спсб
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/990.png
<vladgobelen> все работает в ВБ
<vladgobelen> настройки стандартные, только количество видео-памяти увеличил
<vladgobelen> Вот только разве в 11.04 не юнити =(
<Fredy_BackSlash> И снова здравствуйте
<Fredy_BackSlash> Есть какие мнения по выбору системы виртуализации? чтобы разделить сервер на виртуальные сервера?
<Abbattar> нашёл свои закладки - перекидывал в оперу
<vladgobelen> Ну и где юнити? Что за ерунда то?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/991.png
<vladgobelen> пфф.. качал специально, чтобы на нее посмотреть ><
<Dimka> как увеличить производительность wine?
<IDDQD> о0
<IDDQD> Dimka, что конкретно тебя интересует?
<Dimka> лагает мышь
<Dimka> при этом фпс нормальный
<IDDQD> а че за игра?
<Dimka> Emperor - Battle for Dune
<IDDQD> про мыш погугли
<Dimka> гуглил
<Dimka> ни че толком не нашел
<Dimka> интересно, что толи после обновления вайна, толи убунты, видео в игре стало воспроизводиться без тормозов
<IDDQD> че за карточка? и поконкретней на счет мыши
<Dimka> и мыш немного меньше лагать
<Dimka> ATI Radeon HD3450
<Dimka> сама игра работает даже корректней чем из win
<vladgobelen> ууу
<Dimka> дада
<vladgobelen> ты откати вайн для начала
<Dimka> кроме мыши
<Dimka> откатывал
<vladgobelen> хех... значит убунту
<Dimka> 1.2 тоже меньше тормозит
<Dimka> убунта сейчас на иксах?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> кстати, в какой версии юнити то?
<vladgobelen> я вон 11.04 скачал, а там гном
<IDDQD> =)
<Abbattar> vladgobelen гном3?
<vladgobelen> эм..сек
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/991.png
<vladgobelen> как то так
<IDDQD> 14 апреля о0
<Dimka> ну впринципе на nice -20 хрошо
<Dimka> лучше чем было раньше
<vladgobelen> Dimka: Лучше найди как настроить AvP 2
<trancecore> Всем привет
<UNIm95> vladgobelen тебе AvP2 надо?
<vladgobelen> угу.. оно ставится, пашет, но мышь неадекватна
<vladgobelen> до края экрана доходит и все
<UNIm95> vladgobelen попробуй галочку эмуляция рабочего стола
<vladgobelen> пробовал
<vladgobelen> и в отдельных иксах пробовал
<vladgobelen> и динпут ставил
<UNIm95> vladgobelen: а ты про современный Avp2 или старый?
<vladgobelen> эм... Современный уже не 2
<vladgobelen> современный как то там подругому называется.. Кстати он дерьмо
<vladgobelen> я про тот, что в году этак 2003 вышел
<vladgobelen> А вот современный пашет идеально
<UNIm95> vladgobelen: самый прикол у меня наоборот. стабильный вайн 1,2,2(или 3) и всё наоборот
<UNIm95> современный глючит старый зашибись
<vladgobelen> эм. Старый авп пашет?
<Morfin> А кто знаком с установкой линукса на кпк к примеру?(ос на кпк windows ce 6.0)
<vladgobelen> Morfin: ты версию кпк скажи
<Morfin> vladgobelen: ну скажем это не совсем кпк а нетбук с китая с установленой ос windows ce 6.0
<Morfin> 300mhz, 128mb ram )))
<vladgobelen> хренасе кпк
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<vladgobelen> Показалось 3000мГц
<Morfin> ))
<vladgobelen> да уж, слабовато..
<Morfin> процессор WM8505 на базе ARM я так понимаю
<vladgobelen> вариантов не так много..
<vladgobelen> генту, дебиан, маэмо, миго, андроид..
<vladgobelen> нужно гуглить по твоему кпк вобщем..
<Morfin> гуглил, та что-то все мутно)) а сайт откуда шли идеи умер давно(((
<vladgobelen> есть идея
<vladgobelen> Продай свой кпк и купи n900 ))
<Morfin> нокла?
<vladgobelen> Она самая. Последняя модель фирмы..
<Morfin> бррррр....
<vladgobelen> больше не будет
<Morfin> не переношу их
<vladgobelen> зря.. единственное приличное сейча
<vladgobelen> Почитай ее параметры
<Morfin> есть линк?
<vladgobelen> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N900
<vladgobelen> а то
<Morfin> SE рулит))
<vladgobelen> На нее как раз и идет маэмо, миго, андроид, дебиан, генту.. что поставишь вобщем
<vladgobelen> А так - мне нокла тоже не нравится
<Morfin> почитай параметры к примеру se x10)) нокла нервно курит в сторонке
<vladgobelen> Платформа?: Android
<Morfin> да
<vladgobelen> Операционная система?: Android 1.6
<vladgobelen> ужасно
<NGE01> Morfin,  нашел что сравнивать, н900 в линейке своенр времени равных только сейчас находит и то с трудом
<vladgobelen> Размер экрана: 480 x 854 px
<vladgobelen> и стоит сколько?
<Morfin> вот это хз как у нас в Украине.
<vladgobelen> Кстати, се - моя любимая фирма)
<vladgobelen> мой первый телефон от них.. купил лет 5 назад..
<vladgobelen> Я до сих пор с ним
<Morfin> vladgobelen: аналогично)) до сих пор пользуюсь к550))
<Morfin> 2007г
<vladgobelen> 8 тысяч за х10?
<vladgobelen> или это баг?
<Morfin> в грн?
<vladgobelen> хех.. хз
<Morfin> )
<vladgobelen> хм.. нужно внимательнее присмотреться.. хотя уже не айс, судя по всему
<chika> люди помогите с вопросиком: Юзал я тут пакетик sshpass этот пакетик существенно облегчал мне жизнь при подключении через ssh (подставлял логин и пароль)
<chika> када я обновился до ubuntu 1104 он перестал работать
<chika> банальный поиск по гугля нифига не дал
<vladgobelen> не.. х10 не канает.. Только андроид и параметры не айс
<chika> очень нуна мне этот пакетик, мот кт поможет с траблой? Можно конечно и откатиться обратно, но пока ищу возможность так решить
<Morfin> vladgobelen: канает.
<vladgobelen> хочу миго, лучше генту
<Morfin> что за миго?
<vladgobelen> оО
<vladgobelen> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MeeGo
<NGE01> chika,  http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CCEQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F774882&rct=j&q=ubuntu%2011.04%20sshpass&ei=MGPETeegBorFswbS8vT6Dg&usg=AFQjCNEyW-uy4qk9f3IwGdtFN7HI7QHDEA&cad=rja
<chika> что неужели гуру нету?
<vladgobelen> ыыыыыыы "Файловая система по умолчанию - btrfs. "
<Morfin> не удивляйся)) я в линуксе недавно
<vladgobelen> во дают
<chika> NGE01 низкий поклон тебе
<chika> )))
<chika> я так понял, что в 1104 мона забыть про пакет?
<vladgobelen> из исходников собери
<NGE01> chika, пока да с обновами прилетит) или как сказал vladgobelen
<chika> пипец обидно, я так удобненько им пользовался (( Админил себе потихоньку
<chika> нужные ресурсы, а теперь по новой
<chika> в смысле вручную вводить
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/992.png хехе ^^
<vonderer> ух ты
<vonderer> без ладвы1
<vladgobelen> сервер висит =(
<vladgobelen> как выходные, так проблемы
<Morfin> vonderer: что у тебя за прошка под ирц там?
<vonderer> ок, а я уж было думал, что ты бросил :)
<vladgobelen> щаз..
<vonderer> что у меня что, Morfin?
<Morfin> с чего в irc сидишь)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: О, у меня же вов оплачен.. гляну что там за обновление ^^
<vonderer> а. weechat
<vonderer> консольный клиент
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/993.png ^_^
<vonderer> гы
<vladgobelen> vonderer: так лучше?)
<vonderer> у тебя гента что ли?
<vonderer> ужас.
<Morfin> ух есть шанс порадовать моё чудо техники маде ин чайна андроидом))))
<vonderer> yakuake няшка.
<vladgobelen> vonderer: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/994.png
<vonderer> хотя, я бы сейчас не смог на него перейти.
<vladgobelen> хехе.. офигенная вещь..
<UNIm95> vladgobelen WoT наше всё
<vladgobelen> это что? оО
<UNIm95> vladgobelen о_О
<UNIm95> !WoT|vladgobelen
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='WoT'
<vonderer> ммм, она офигенная, пока тебе нужно терминал прятать. А когда у тебя в терминале всё, кроме браузера, как-то нет необходимости скрывать :)
<vonderer> World of Tanks
<UNIm95> vladgobelen http://game.worldoftanks.ru/
<vladgobelen> аааа
<vladgobelen> слышал.. не пробовал
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> никто не в курсе, как отключить хоткей Ctrl+W?
<IDDQD> 0_o поставил 11,04 на виртуалку а там юнити нет
<vonderer> а драйвера поставил?
<IDDQD> поставил
<vonderer> юнити требует 3Д-ускорения
<IDDQD> понял
<alagos> Доброй ночи
<alagos> Обновился с 10.04 на 11.04, полетел граб. Кто то сталкивался?
<Abbattar> alagos что значит полетел? вообще не заходиш или пролетаешь мимо?
<alagos> Заходит в граб рескью
<alagos> Попробовал переустановить систему - выбрал функцию установить заново на место 10.04, та же история...
<Abbattar> комп у тебя какой?
<Abbattar> прошивка БИОСа была?
<alagos> Не было прошивки биоса
<alagos> Хотя...
<alagos> Перепрошивали в сервисном центре что то
<alagos> атлон 3200+
<alagos> нвидиа 7600 GS
<alagos> мамка K9NUltra
<Abbattar> как 10.4 ставил?
<Abbattar> до этого была убунта?
<alagos> ога
<alagos> Была до этого 7,8,9, и 10-ая убунта
<alagos> Пробую по мануалу граб обновить - пишет /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs`
<XuMuK> в кои то веки на канале андроида более оживленно, чем здесь))
<alagos> Это я граб пилю, так все разбежались)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/WX8lG
<alagos> что ты предлогаешь заценить?
<XuMuK> опа
<XuMuK> 39 ведро вышло?
<shenmue> рц вроде
<User584[web]> привет. может мне кто-нить с wine помочь?
<shenmue> http://kernel.org/
<IDDQD> User584[web], чем именно?
<User584[web]> мне надо поставить прогу которая работает с удаленным сервером
<User584[web]> все что проге нужно - вроде стоит но она с сервака не закачивается
<IDDQD> а без wine никак?)
<User584[web]> неа
<IDDQD> что за прога?
<User584[web]> в ее требованиях стоит net frame
<User584[web]> октопус
<shenmue> me ничего не понял
<User584[web]> надо ссылку давать?
<IDDQD> а wget не?
<User584[web]> короче под виндой прога при установке требует нетфрайм, 8 експлорер и что-то от аксесса. всё стоит  под вайном
<shenmue> а аналог программ под линь нет?
<shenmue> программы*
 * IDDQD задумался об изобретении велосипеда
<User584[web]> да вот нет - прога ммм.. типа корпоративная
<IDDQD> пита эта программа http://www.softsklad.ru/innetsa/dloads/17288prog.html
<User584[web]> нет
<User584[web]> мин счас ссылку найду
<User584[web]> http://octopus.elar.ru:8080/PalpusSetup/Octopus.Palpus.application
<User584[web]> по этой ссылке должна начаться установка проги на комп
<User584[web]> но у меня вайн виснет и молчит как партизан
<shenmue> ты описание проги дай
<shenmue> а не ссылку на нее
<vladgobelen> ага.. хочет бинарник скачать ^^
<vladgobelen> так вот как в винде вирусами заражаются
<User584[web]> да я в винде в ней работаю)
<shenmue> описание программы дай
<User584[web]> хочу под лиуксом))
<shenmue> ты ведь качаешь программу с офф сайта а не как пииип с софт портала?
<User584[web]> да, сайт корпоративный. удаленное заполнение базы
<vladgobelen> Octopus.Palpus.application: XML  document text
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/996.png
<vladgobelen>     <dependentAssembly dependencyType="install" codebase="Application Files\Octopus.Palpus_1_2_2_142\Octopus.Palpus.exe.manifest" size="17058">
<vladgobelen> ну вот
<vladgobelen> качай, ставь
<User584[web]> vladgobelen, круто. а теперь для чайника как качать-то?)
<shenmue> ппц =) даже название программы не знает
<vladgobelen> как как.. с винды этот экзешник возьми
<vladgobelen> find / |grep Octopus.Palpus.exe
<shenmue> vladgobelen фрай в психуше?
<shenmue> к*
<vladgobelen> ога)
<IDDQD> и всетаки любопытно чтож это за программа такая )
<shenmue> хз
<User584[web]> удаленный набор базы данных
<shenmue> я тут гуглю мне и насосы какие то попадают. и айпи телефония
<shenmue> User584[web] а ты уверен? если даже название программы не знал
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-07
<User584[web]> <shenmue> http://rabotaydoma.ru/Page/Open/2?sample=sample
<User584[web]> это к чему прога относится
<IDDQD> кучеряво тебе) мне про зоопарк пишут )
<vladgobelen> http://octopus.elar.ru:8080/PalpusSetup/ вот он
<vladgobelen> екзешник
<vladgobelen> гугл рулит
<shenmue> +1
<IDDQD> 486кб 0о
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/jXwc4 =)
<User584[web]> <vladgobelen>, вот это: "find / |grep Octopus.Palpus.exe" в терминал?
<shenmue> User584[web] тебе ссылку выше дали
<vladgobelen> User584[web]: http://octopus.elar.ru:8080/PalpusSetup/
<shenmue> на скачивание
<IDDQD> это больше на вирус смахивает )
<vladgobelen> угу
<shenmue> а где офф сайт программы
<vladgobelen> так он и есть вроде
<IDDQD> дак прога хэнд мэйд
<shenmue> чота это на уг похоже а не на сайт
<vladgobelen> это прога "руки из жопы"
<vladgobelen> какой еще у нее должен быть сайт?
<IDDQD> самая тема 8080
<User584[web]> экзешник закачался - отображается как что-то с типом application manifest@
<vladgobelen> там же написаны компонентиы необходимые. Установил?
<User584[web]> да. установила)
<vladgobelen> ну вот
<vladgobelen> cd /где/лежит/программа
<vladgobelen> wine Программа
<shenmue> да просто клик клик
<vladgobelen> нет
<User584[web]> токо терь говорит программы для открытия файлов не сконфигурировано
<shenmue> а ну логи..
<vladgobelen> User584[web]: Открой консоль
<User584[web]> предлагает открыть с помощью run/dll
<User584[web]> lfkmit&
<vladgobelen> cd ~/Загрузки
<vladgobelen> wine Setup.exe
<IDDQD> "В проверяемом файле вирусов не обнаружено"  а жаль, было бы веселее
<vladgobelen> просто не весь вредоносный код может считаться вирусом
<User584[web]> пишет не могу найти файл) C:\\windows\\system32\\Setup.exe"
<User584[web]> да ладно, вирусы)) оно мне не надо
<User584[web]> мне надо эту прогу в линуксе))
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Где у вас папка загрузок?
<User584[web]> ну там где положено \home
<vladgobelen> ну так зайди туда
<shenmue> ты прально указал
<vladgobelen> cd путь
<vladgobelen> там этот екзешник есть?
<shenmue> да пусть просто переместит в хоум
<vladgobelen> или в хоум перемести, да
<shenmue> консоль сразу в домашней папке отрывается
<IDDQD> wine ~/Загрузки/setup.exe    чу тут мучаца то
<User584[web]> да есть екзешник. счас второй раз попробую запустить
<IDDQD> у меня запустилось все)
<vladgobelen> Да, у него запустилось - вижу его раб. стол
<User584[web]> а у меня опять окно експлорера и все. что-то недоставлено?
<User584[web]> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0
<User584[web]> и т.д.
<IDDQD> http://paste.pro/1586627
<User584[web]> <IDDQD>, и что сие значит?
<IDDQD> а это то что у тебя там написано при запуске этой программы
<shenmue> кинь скрин. интеренсно что это за прога
<IDDQD> у меня не фунциклирует)
<IDDQD> ща под винду залезу всетаки гляну
<IDDQD> разбудили во мне любопытство
<User584[web]> да это я понимаю) а что конкретно ей треба))
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> блин тоже гляну
<User584[web]> )) а то про какие-то игрушки всё пишут
<shenmue> wine setup.exe
<shenmue> ой не сюда
<shenmue> mscoree.dll жалуется на это
<User584[web]>  <shenmue>, МНЕ его доставить?
<shenmue> пока ничего не делай
<shenmue> у себя посмотрю
<User584[web]> ладно, спасибо, добрые люди
<User584[web]> жду вердикта))
<vladgobelen> загрузка обновлений..
<User584[web]> ну да, он там бросает в корень свои файлы
<IDDQD> шлак
<User584[web]> )
<User584[web]> а мне на нем работать
<IDDQD> винда так долго грузится... это просто ужс... у меня от этого прям депрессия
<User584[web]> вот, а мне каково?))
<shenmue> поставил без ошибок
<shenmue> открывает осла
<shenmue> я не понял где прога
<User584[web]> осла?)
<shenmue> осел это интернет эксплоир
<User584[web]> погодь, ты счас сетап запустил?
<shenmue> это штука плагин для браузера что ли?
<shenmue> да
<User584[web]> потом он должен чёт закачать в фоне и выдать окно для ввода пользователя и пароль
<IDDQD> а не вариант через виртуалку запускать эту штуку?
<User584[web]> вариант конечно
<User584[web]> но как-то не айс
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> это осел виновать видать
<shenmue> он даже экзешник скачать не может
<User584[web]> <shenmue>,, у меня есть файл экзешника с винды
<shenmue> http://octopus.elar.ru:8080 сюда зайди ослом вайновским
<User584[web]> висит
<User584[web]> вайновский ослел
<shenmue> вот
<shenmue> надо ие 6 наверное
<User584[web]> у них в установках написан 8 осел) не ниже. там видать длл нужные
<IDDQD> кстати все спросить хотел, у меня после меню груба появляется черный экран с мигающей "_" и висит секунд 10-15,  можно эт както исправить и ускорить загрузку?
<vladgobelen> http://octopus.elar.ru:8080
<vladgobelen> тьфу
<shenmue> а после что?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/997.png
<vladgobelen> вот короче
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> короче нуна осел восем
<shenmue> к ниму винда
<shenmue> антивирусу фаерволы и дрова
<User584[web]> да я его поставила
<User584[web]> 8, дрова которые просит тож
<shenmue> я бы лучше узнал что это все же за программа
<shenmue> а так вариант виртуалбокс и интеграция ос
<User584[web]> как мне установочный файл передать?
<shenmue> куда?
<User584[web]> <shenmue>, тебе)
<shenmue> да у меня он есть =)
<shenmue> я ж говорю это вайн не работает
<User584[web]> ясно. ну тогда значит с виртуальной машиной придется разбираться)
<IDDQD> суть этой проги сводится к подключению к серваку и там какихто манипуляций, заход под учеткой и т.д.
<User584[web]> я же писала - база данных
<User584[web]> используется аксесс
<User584[web]> ну что ж спасибо за участие!
<IDDQD> я скрин под виндой сделал и забыл куда я его
<IDDQD> кстати куда скрины в винде сохраняются?
<vladgobelen> в буфер обмена
<IDDQD> тогда упс
<User584[web]> а здесь куда?
<IDDQD> куда выбереш
<User584[web]> логично) ну разберусь позже
<IDDQD> такая вот программа была http://itmages.ru/image/view/184362/f8e4d615 =)
<User584[web]> да-да, она самая
<IDDQD> shenmue, ты со скриптами shell дружиш?
<shenmue> чуть чуть
<shenmue> надож соображать что там по сети предлагают
<User584[web]> <IDDQD>, насчет загрузки, в корне есть boot.ini, в нем timeout = 0
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> не правильно
<IDDQD> о0 вынос
<IDDQD> моска
<shenmue> у тебя сплэш наверное отключен и текст загрузки
<shenmue> поэтому у тебя это палочка крутящейся показывает
<User584[web]> значит неправильно) это не моя епархия)
<IDDQD> эм простите, а на какое сообщение вы отвечаете?
<shenmue> IDDQD: кстати все спросить хотел, у меня после меню груба появляется черный экран с мигающей "_" и висит секунд 10-15,  можно эт както исправить и ускорить загрузку?
<IDDQD> я это 40 минут назад отправлял !
<IDDQD> я и думаю щас че я глюки ловлю
<shenmue> 03:40:49
<User584[web]> ) нет это я зависаю
<IDDQD> значит в принципи загрузка так и должна происходить всмысле по времени?
<User584[web]> я тебе честно скажу - все время пользовалась твикерами
<shenmue> примерно 15-20 секунд
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/998.png умеют же рисовать ><
<shenmue> вов уг ^^
<shenmue> а зойдберг няшка
<IDDQD> 15-20 от груба до включенного гнома?
<shenmue> ну у меня 12 секунд
<shenmue> от включения компа до рабочего стола
<IDDQD> тэкс пшел измерять
<shenmue> ибо комп старый и приходится твикать ос
<IDDQD> 35сек от 0 до гнома (
<User584[web]> <shenmue>, у меня-то? древний я б с скзала, с новыми заплатками)
<shenmue> я про свой =)
<User584[web]> <IDDQD>, не печалься - в винду напихай всякого она у тя будет и 2 минуты грузиться
<IDDQD> она и нулячая 2 минуты грузится )
<shenmue> ну я и хп твикал . сек до 30 гдето. но после дров на звук и мышку 2 минуты
<vladgobelen>  11:29:28 up 17 days, 12:13,  4 users,  load average: 0.72, 0.61, 0.49
<vladgobelen> хм
<shenmue> то есть грузится рабочий стол. но еще продолжают загружатся дрова и прочее. по харду видно и по трею
<vladgobelen> у нас уже 17 дней не выключали свет
<User584[web]> <vladgobelen>, а четвертую ромашку не видать?)
<vladgobelen> User584[web]: о_О ась?
<IDDQD> shenmue, ну с каталистом и полной прогрузкой стима у меня уходит 2,47 и больше ничего нет на винде
<shenmue> =)
<IDDQD> ну это пичально !
<shenmue> есть куча сервисов нафиг не нужных
<shenmue> даже в убнту
<IDDQD> кстати я об этом тока щас думал )
<IDDQD> че бы отключить )
<vladgobelen> Не "даже в убунту", а особенно в убунту
<User584[web]> а где енто посмотреть, что на загружает?
<shenmue> самое простое это система параметры-запускаемые приложения
<User584[web]> так то приложения, а остальное?
<shenmue> например я сразу блютуф отрубаю. принтера у меня нет поэтому это тоже все отрубаю
<shenmue> правда безграмотное копание в ос может убить систему
<User584[web]> есть же установочный диск))
<User584[web]> можно заново поставить
<shenmue> ну это самый выгодный вариант. либо тратить недели на поиск что же сделал не так либо поставить ос за 15 минут
<IDDQD> управление питанием  отрубать?
<shenmue> гугол
<shenmue> меня не спрашивай=) думай сам и потом не ной что ничего не работает
<shenmue> будешь сам виноват
<User584[web]> )))
<IDDQD> ну так ненакого будет свалить) а себя обижать не охота )
<User584[web]> pulse sound audiosystem - звука вообще не будет?
<shenmue> звук будет
<shenmue> не будет значка звука
<User584[web]> и все?
<shenmue> если что то можно потом галочки опять поставить
<IDDQD> ну с туксом....
<shenmue> там твиков полно на самом деле
<User584[web]> ой, а по-попроще) тукс это какое то приложение?
<shenmue> например время запуска всех этих приложений раставить. грузится рабочий стол а спустя секунду по очереди запускаются все сервисы
<shenmue> а не сразу одновременно
<shenmue> User584[web] тукс это так звать пингвина =)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/s5IFw вот его
<User584[web]> )))) да уж
<IDDQD> половину всего убрал и ни на секунду быстрее не стало
<shenmue> там же настройки для одного юзверя и проги которые весят по паре кило =)
<User584[web]> я еще видала где-то зверя с оранжевым клювом. тоже на Т зовется)
<Morf1n> ребята, а что за демонический процесс /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon ? Более 20 процессов под этим именем запущено =-O
<shenmue> http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/bbmil/_animated/i-4680.gif
<shenmue> пид один?
<Morf1n> нет
<Morf1n> каждый процесс хавает 0,3% оперативы
<shenmue> забей =)
<Morf1n> проц не трогает
<shenmue> демон один а это его процессы
<Morf1n> ))))
<Morf1n> оперативу переводят
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=62357.0
<Trimur> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tuz-logo.svg
<IDDQD> не православный тукс
<Morf1n> shenmue: спс.
<Trimur> интересно, а чем так ядро прославилось, что ему дали свой талисман?
<shenmue> а чем плох талисман?
<shenmue> он у многих програм есть
<shenmue> 16346 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3266.962 FPS ^^
<IDDQD> просто травка была знатной у линуса
<Trimur> ) В качестве символа версии ядра 2.6.29 принят тасманский дьявол Tuz, В версии 2.6.30 используется прежний логотип.
<Trimur> )) похоже на то
<Morf1n> Вопрос: Где находится файл(скрипт) в котором вписан список всего что загружаться при запуске(типа автозагрузка в винде)?
<shenmue> такого нет
<shenmue> точнее есть и их много
<Morf1n> ммм
<Morf1n> то есть отредактировать нереально? или где-то можно глянуть список списков?))
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> хм... как же прога называла сь то
<shenmue> а вспомнил где видел . жди минуту
<Morf1n> я не спешу)) спс
<shenmue> чорт не та
<Morf1n> :-[
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install wajig
<shenmue> в ней смотришь запуск всего и вся
<Morf1n> ок. спс
<Morf1n> работа только через консоль?
<shenmue> gjig запуск из консоли
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-4.png вот. гуишная
<Morf1n> как ее запустить в гуи?
<shenmue> gjig запуск из консоли
<shenmue> где она в меню понятия не имею
<Morf1n> да в меню нету
<Morf1n> норм запустилась
<sharikoff> а чо эт такое?
<Morf1n> Вопрос не в тему(не банить;-)) кто в танки сейчас шпилит?
<sharikoff> какая то мулька для работы с пакетами?
<Morf1n> ага для все и вся))
<shenmue> тип того
<shenmue> их ну очень много прог для слежения за ос
<shenmue> хотел даже обзор в блоге сделать
 * sharikoff помолчит о том что он об этом думает..
<sharikoff> там все опции учтены?
<sharikoff> ладно.. фигня все это
<sharikoff> вот вы лучше скажите какого хрена ipsec рвется как только нашрузку даешь на него
<sharikoff> а пингуется норм без потерь
<sharikoff> *нагрузку
<shenmue> а я понятия не имею =)
<Morf1n> ему больно))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> двоечники =)
<Morf1n> механизм самозащиты срабатывает
<sharikoff> а между тем пошел третий день отлова бага...
<Morf1n> sharikoff: 12 бальники)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/52382/689dc1e4
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/180968/6f3eb5e3
<Morf1n> первая порульней
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно ли перенаправить конвейер на ftp?
<TomFarr> над москвой как обычно...
<IchEsseDichAuf> нло?
<shenmue> (=
<smarty> Все спят что-ли...
<shenmue> угу
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем.
<aurodionov> приветствую
<shenmue> ппц запустил жаббер бота. как его куда то позвать хз
<vir0id> Кто нить BlackBuntu ставил?
<shenmue> это афроамериканская сборка ?
<deepy1ster> )))
<deepy1ster> ку всем убунтоманы)
<snwbrdr> народ
<snwbrdr> привет :)
<shenmue> re
<Fredy_BackSlash> прив.
<snwbrdr> ребята как отрубить автоматическое обновление для одного определенного пакета
<shenmue> в синаптике -пакет - заблокировать версию
<snwbrdr> а если я с апт работаю ?
<snwbrdr> можно чуток по точнее ?
<shenmue> man apt
<sharikoff> Пинг
<sharikoff> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<conan_chief> всем привет
<mickneg> Всем доброго утра. Как изменить группировку приложений по категориям и добавить новые категории в меню ubuntu 11.04. Через редактирование Главное меню (alacarte) изменения не проходят
<aurodionov> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3560686  на что только убунту не ставят
<shenmue> это я вчера сюды кидал
<conan_chief> привет. мне может ктонибуть расказать и дать советы про LTSP ?
<aurodionov> shenmue, я ток сегодня увидал :)
<paul__> доброе утро)
<paul__> у меня элементарный вопрос по pidgin. Как сделать так, чтоб в списке контактов не было группировки, а были просто в сети и не в сети
<paul__> ?
<shenmue> вид?
<paul__> да
<shenmue> меню вид
<paul__> где мне найти такое?
<paul__> собеседники, уч. записи, настройка, окно, помощь
<ekshibarov> привет всем. гляньте пж скрин ошибки и расскажите в кратце в чем суть и как это починить :) http://habreffect.ru/files/666/c6c836d56/xubuntu-fail.png
<shenmue> настройка значит
<Asti> q all
<conan_chief> а к то может подсказать про wine etersoft, думаю перейти он Windows Server 2008 + thinstation на ubuntu LTSP + wine etersoft
<conan_chief> может кто делал и знает нюансы какие
<conan_chief> буду благодарен любой информации
<danag_> y
<danag_> sorry
<mva> conan_chief: а зачем wine? особенно, этерсофтовый
<mva> он, как бы, заточень всего-то лишь под 1C
<mva> но его сейчас и обычный нормлаьно пускает
<ekshibarov> привет всем
<mva> более того, серверный (и веб) вариант 1С сделала и под линукс
<Asti> не только 1С
<conan_chief> не только, там еще комсультант + сбис и тд, у нас версия 7.7 а не 8ка
<Asti> а с растроврй графикой что делать
<mva> Asti: смотреть
<Asti> мат кады и тд
<Asti> интерпрайз нужен или как его там
<mva> оно всё идт под обычным вайном
<conan_chief> пробовал установить запустить 1c 7.7 ubuntu на стандартном wine
<conan_chief> что в репозитории не захотел
<Asti> стан вайн лажа
<mva> повторяю в 5000 раз: не нужно валить собственные кривые руки на софт
<conan_chief> это ты мне?
<mva> у меня всё прекрасно запускается на стандартном вайне.
<XuMuK> ку
<mva> conan_chief: не только. Asti тоже это касается
<conan_chief> так я и не валю я новый человек в linux
<conan_chief> очень вероятно что примоте рук это всё работает
<conan_chief> а как быть с HASPом для 1с и другого софта ?
<conan_chief> эмулировать?
<aurodionov> щас убъюсь об стену ,ктонибудь пишет проги для бубны и на чём
<aurodionov> привет мир не в щёт , как работать с гуем ,желательно удобно
<conan_chief> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/31/python_%D1%87_5
<aurodionov> conan_chief, спасибо
<Asti> mva: не знаю какиой Вы прямой я про то, что станд вайне все дико тормозит как никрутил бы а про серьезный софт и заикаться не хочется хоть системник с реактивным движком постаить может и чтото не усмотрел не отрицаю но факт остается фактом :)
<mva> Asti: это не более, чем самовнушение + нехватка ресурсов компьютера. От этого не поможет ни этерсофтовый вайн, ни кроссовер. Более того, там ничего такого и не делают.
<Asti> нет никакого самовнушения и ресурсов ПК ибо тот же софт на том же системнике под окнами летает а вот из под вайна увы и как то логически не вяжется (имхо) зачем тогда конторам солидным отваливать бабло за всякое платное ПО когда проще было организовать ни
<Asti> ксовый серваки повесит этерсофт иил кроссовер и пожалуйста :)
<uvvtu> всех с победой
<ferrer3> Ïðèâåò, ó ìåíÿ ïðîáëåìà. ß óñòàíîâèë âèíäó7 íà ìåñòî âèñòû. È ó ìåíÿ ïðîïàë ÃÐÀÁ ïðè çàãðóçêå. Ñðàçó ãðóçèòñÿ ñåì¸ðêà. Ëèíóêñ\\\\\
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ferrer3> Ëèíóêñ íå óäàëÿë. êàê âåðíóòü ãðàá?
<snwbrdr> ребята еще раз повторюсь. как запретить обновление пакета ?
<ferrer3> Привет, у меня проблема. Я переустановил винду на место старой. убунту на другом диске не трогал. При загрузке пропал экран выбора операционной системы - грузится автоматом семёрка. Как вернуть экран (ГРАБ) выбора ОС?
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<shenmue> ubuntuhelp умничка
<danag> ырутьгу
<danag> shenmue разобрался?
<shenmue> с чем?
<danag> упс
<danag> ошибка
<danag> это я ferrer3 писал :)
<ferrer3> проблема в том что у меня нет лайв сиди
<danag> никак
<danag> а флешка есть?
<ferrer3> с флешки я не могу загрузиться
<shenmue> ferrer3 сделай лайв сиди
<danag> почему?
<ferrer3> потому что биос не поддерживает
<danag> гм up livecd
<ekshibarov> гляньте пж http://habreffect.ru/files/666/c6c836d56/xubuntu-fail.png Система Xubuntu 11.04
<danag> Кто знает если планшетник для установки ubuntu, на которром драйвера встают из коробки?
<shenmue> есть планшетники на которых установленна убунту и драйвера стоят из каробке
<Morf1n> Всем доброе утро!
<uvvtu> есть мысль у кого нить как убрать "Приложение Переход Система " - и поставить значек как в винде
<uvvtu> места мало
<aurodionov> поставь гном меню,если под гномом ,или по аналогии
<uvvtu> пробую
<pahan> есть аплет Главное меню
<pahan> он компактный как раз один значек
<uvvtu> спасибо  - да лучше
<shenmue> "как в винде" (=
<uvvtu> да
<aurodionov> :) не вспоминай про форточки ,кошмарный сон :)
<Morf1n> Вопрос: Как установить себе гаджет панельку?
<uvvtu> винда вещь
<aurodionov> для геймеров
<Morf1n> ;-)
<uvvtu> для геймеров песть приставки
<TomFarr> Люди, процессор с постоянной нагрузкой ~=20-25% как себя будет чувствовать через год эксплуатации?
<pahan>  приставки отстой
<uvvtu> износ  - в 13 мм
<uvvtu> через год он станет тонкий
 * uvvtu играет в xbox360 на проекторе
<pahan> а во что если не секрет?
<uvvtu> TomFarr,  через год износ процессора приблизительно 14 Нмм
<pahan> к приставке игры дорогие, и толковый сетевых игр меньше
 * uvvtu играет только в вещи
<Morf1n> Ребята, как гаджет панельку поставить? на 10.04 станет?
<uvvtu> pahan, для тех кто не в теме - безлимитный инет  - и игры бесплатны
<uvvtu> pahan, и сетевые они все Xboxlive
<uvvtu> pahan, не надо просто пукат. в воздух не зная ничего об этом
<Dimka> Почемуб в Debian не сделать систему патчей, вместо того чтобы качать немного изменившийся пакет?
<pahan> uvvtu, чтоб играть в нормальные сетевые игры старик 2, бэдкомпани, и т.д. нужна лицуха
 * uvvtu играет в сети под прошивкой стелс (для тех кто  в танке)
<pahan> uvvtu, лицуху под PC купить дамного дешевле
<uvvtu> игры на приставку выходят быстреее - а после выходят на писи
<uvvtu> тому пример части кал оф дюти и гта
<uvvtu> call of duty3  - до сих пор не вышла на пс
<uvvtu> и не выйдет
 * uvvtu никогда не смотрит с опаской на требуеваемое железо для игры - на приставке все идет
<pahan> uvvtu, call of duty3 - это black ops?
<Morf1n> ауууууууууууу вам в канал игор)))
<san4o> Dimka: как ты себе представляеш наложение патчей на бинарный пакет ?
<Morf1n> как там с гаджетами?:-[
<pahan> uvvtu, вообще ты прав конечно, я сам хотел приставку купить чтоб из под винды уйти наконец, но очень уж накладно купить все мои игры под приставку
<pahan> uvvtu, и blizzard под приставки не пишет
<pahan> и я просто не верю, что x-box мощнее PC игрового
<pahan> Morf1n, http://www.desktoplinux.ru/unix_guide/gadzhety_dlya_rabochikh_stolov_gnu_linux_kde_i_gnome
<Morf1n> Через программу alein компилируется с исходников в расширении tar.bz2 файл в .deb?
<shenmue> !alien
<ubuntuhelp> RPM — система управления пакетов RedHat. Ubuntu использует !APT систему, не RPM. RPM-пакеты не поддерживаются (с помощью пакета alien Вы можете их установить, но это довольно опасно).
<shenmue> ubuntuhelp умничка
<Morf1n> мммм
<Morf1n> а как тогда скомпилировать пакет установки с исходников?
<shenmue> !tar.bz
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tar.bz'
<Morf1n> эх...
<shenmue> что ты там собрался собирать?
<Morf1n> я своего развития) решил пси скомпилировать с исходников)) практикуюсь))
<Morf1n> для*
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/manual-app-install
<shenmue> есть apt-bield
<shenmue> сама соберет и поставит
<Morf1n> !apt-bield
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='apt-bield'
<shenmue> apt-build *
<Morf1n> apt-build
<Morf1n> !apt-build
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='apt-build'
<shenmue> ставиш пакет
<shenmue> далее вместо apt-get пишешь apt-build install trololo
<Morf1n> trololo?
<Morf1n> или исходники?
<Morf1n> ))
<shenmue> вместо трололо пишеш psi
<Morf1n> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<Morf1n>   apt-build: Зависит: g++ но он не будет установлен
<Morf1n> E: Сломанные пакеты
<Morf1n> Система обиделась((( не будет ставить
<shenmue> ставь g++
<Morf1n> ппц
<Morf1n> а там еще 4 пакета нужно к зависимости))
<Morf1n> и так в геометрической прогресии что ли)))
<shenmue> почти
<shenmue> сначала софт для сборки нужен
<shenmue> потом зависимости для сборки psi
<Morf1n> оу))
<shenmue> а так же зависимости самой psi
<shenmue> для них так же может придется собирать зависимости
<Morf1n> я угадал на каждый из 4 пакетов нужно еще 4 пакета)))
<shenmue> проще поставить и все
<Morf1n>  проще то проще, но все таки интересно, но наверно отложу)) не сегодня)
<shenmue> лучше по мануалу делай
<shenmue> ссылку давай
<Morf1n> какую ссылку?
<shenmue> там ознакомишся о принципах. как что зачем и почему у гентушников глаза красные
<shenmue>  http://www.ubuntologia.ru/manual-app-install
<Morf1n> а мне давать? давай
<Morf1n> спс
<ferrer3> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<danag> ребято может кто в курсе с optimus не придумали ли ещё как боротся?
<shenmue> неа
<danag> эх
<shenmue> слежу за этим
<shenmue> часто спрашивают
<danag> слушай скажи и всегда на дискретке тоже нельзя запуститься?
<danag> очень уж тяжко сидеть на integrated intel сидеть
<ferrer3> данаг, ты про видюху?
<danag> да
<ferrer3> а чего тяжкого?
<mva> !no grub2 is <reply> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that mva
<mva> видимо кто-то пьяный добавлял, что косяка не заметил
<mva> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<danag> ну настроил компиз, а acad на VirtMash запускаешь и все сбрасывается :(( Если в Wine запускать то сильно тормозит не хватает памяти
<danag> графической
<shenmue> !optimus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='optimus'
<mva> wtf VirtMash?
<mva> wtf acad?
<mva> wtf графическая память?
<vonderer> виртуальная машина? автокад?
<danag> угу
<mva> либо не выпендриваемся и называем вещи своими именами, либо если не знаем, то сидим и молчим
<mva> не надо позориться
<danag> простите
<danag> а в последний раз установил игру герои 3 так у меня автокад в wine слетел
<danag> фатальная ошибка
<vonderer> делай отдельные вайнпрефиксы
<danag> а как это делаештся не подскажите?
<vonderer> WINEPREFIX=/path/to/catalogue wine binary.exe
<vonderer> где /path/to/catalogue - путь до каталога с вайнпрефиксом ( по умолчанию ~/.wine), а binary.exe - бинарник, который ты в вайне запускаешь.
<danag> гм каждую программу запускать в терминале?
<vonderer> нет, можно скрипт написать
<vonderer> чтобы сначала осуществлялся переход в нужный каталог, а потом запускался нужный файл с, что характерно, нужным вайнпрефиксом.
<danag> а при установке доже через prefix?
<vonderer> естественно
<vonderer> инсталлятор тоже нужно запускать с переменной
<danag> спасибо теперь буду знать
<vonderer> людей, пользующихся убунту, пугает консоль. ужас-ужас :))
<danag> Так все же нельзя ли при optimuse запустить X через дискретную видеокарту?
<danag> да нет я наоборот люблю консоль
<vonderer> а вот из этого вообще ни слова не понял
<vonderer> хорошо
<vonderer> даже очень хорошо :) не многие осознают, насколько это полезный и удобный инструмент.
<danag> воопщем ноутбук lenovo v560 2 видеокарты
<vonderer> s/не многие/не все/g
<danag> одна intel от core i3 встроенная другая nvidia ge force 310m
<danag> у меня X запускаются на intel
<danag> а она всего около 200мб
<Morf1n> Вопрос: Имеется под юбунту аналог денвера?
<danag> в консоли нравиться что можно всегда увидеть какие ошибки возникают
<vonderer> Morf1n, аналог чего?
<Morf1n> денвера
<vonderer> виндовая сборка всяких серверов для веб?
<vonderer> lampp вроде
<vonderer> xampp
<vonderer> во
<Morf1n> на сервере нету(
<vonderer> на серверной убунте?
<conan_chief> привет всем ещё раз. поставил на ноутбуке и на десктопе новую ubuntu 11.04 и там и там перестал работать микрофон хотя работал на всех версиях что были до этого из коробки
<Morf1n> не скачать что бы. в репозыториях
<vonderer> ну тогда доставляй что тебе не хватает оттуда. apache, nginx, mysql, php... что там ещё нужно?
<vonderer> а вообще ущербный это путь
<vonderer> использовать всякие комплекты серверов
<vonderer> ставишь ручками то, что нужно, и сам конфигурируешь
<vonderer> conan_chief, попробуй сменить разъём
<vonderer> походу у тебя та же проблема, что и у меня
<nomicos> Приветствую.
<vonderer> сменить в настройках пульса то есть
<vonderer> туда-обратно
<conan_chief> всмысле сменить? "встроеное аудиоуствоийство аналоговый стерео"
<conan_chief> и всё
<Khris> сори если вопрос тупой, но у меня щас ubuntu 8.04 если я установлю 10.10 то удалятся ли все мои файлы (картинки видео и т.д) ?
<conan_chief> оно же ввыводит
<vonderer> значок звука
<vonderer> выбираешь настройки
<vonderer> там находишь вкладку ввод или как-то так
<vonderer> там есть меню connector
<ferrer3> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<vonderer> разъём или коннектор в русской версии
<vonderer> Khris, смотря как устанавливать будешь :)
<nomicos> Благодаря недокачеству моего Интернет-провайдера, сеть частенько падает. Это очень сильно мешает, особенно, когда оставляешь торренты на ночь. Проблема в том, что без переподключения самого модема, Ubuntu не сможет успешно переподключиться к с
<Khris> -vonderer-  а как надо чтоб не стерлись?
<nomicos> Ну, или хотя бы, можете рассказать, каким образом через bash можно организовать переподключение внешнего устройства (модема)?
<vonderer> эм. ну, либо обновлять напрямую, с помощью apt
<vonderer> либо, если у тебя /home отдельным разделом, ставить как обычно, поверх, не форматируя раздел /home
<conan_chief> vonderer спасибо
<conan_chief> получилось
<conan_chief> но сделал тестовый звонок скайп
<vonderer> conan_chief, каждый раз, когда отваливается микрофон, придётся так делать
<conan_chief> и на записи шумов килограм
<vonderer> я не нашёл костыля
<Khris> ясно спасибо
<vonderer> поэтому откатился на 10.04 :)
<vonderer> там такой проблемы нет
<conan_chief> у тебя тоже?
<vonderer> conan_chief, микрофон не работает без этих телодвижений?
<vonderer> да
<vonderer> в 11.04. В 10.04 всё ок
<vonderer> только 10.04 не видит HDMI на видеокарте, лол.
<vonderer> хотя оно мне и не нужно :)
<ferrer3> не получается восстановить граб по способу 3, что делать?
<conan_chief> блин. шум такой как будто я в душе моюсь или под ливнем
<ferrer3> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda 1) тут надо пробел перед /dev? 2) какой диск указывать, если их много? ставил сда2 не помогло
<vonderer> груб ставится не на раздел
<vonderer> а на устройство
<conan_chief> вот он оскал человечности...ну как можно было такую бавозую вещь поломать да и та таком конфиге как у меня, стандартней стандарного
<vonderer> а, стоп
<vonderer> /dev/sda, да
<vonderer> conan_chief, проверь громкость
<ferrer3> на устройство с виндой?
<vonderer> conan_chief, а так, с пульсом регулярно такое говно случается
<ferrer3> у меня сда на 2 раздела разбит 1 и 2, 1 винда,, 2 убунта
<vonderer> но каноникал упорно суют его в убунту вот уже 4 года
<vonderer> или 3
<conan_chief> ладно буду малиться чтобы его поправили
<vonderer> ferrer3, загрузчик ставится на устройство, а не на раздел.
<conan_chief> vonderer спасибо огромное
<ferrer3> то есть команду я правильно написал?
<ferrer3> ничего не поставилось?
<vonderer> наверное. по какой инструкции и что делаешь?
<ferrer3> по этой:
<ferrer3> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<ferrer3> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<ferrer3> по второй
<vonderer> ммм. я не пробовал таким макаром поступать
<vonderer> попробуй второй способ
<vonderer> он точно рабочий
<danag> ferrer3 LiveCD ?
<ferrer3> ну да сделал сд с 11.04
<ferrer3> только не помогает
<danag> Лови
<danag> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<danag> Я делаю по 3 пункту
<TomFarr> московская встреча линуксоидов в макдаке на киевской через 40 минут! На повестке дня, финансовый вопрос лицензирования платного софта!
<danag> у меня на ноутбуке win7 10.04LTS x86 11.04amd64
<danag> 3 системы воопщем
<ferrer3> я знаю что убунта стоит на сда2, мне на него граб ставить?
<danag> грузишься с live cd
<vonderer> на /dev/sda
<vonderer> ну или на другой загрузочный диск. если у тебя другой используется
<danag> у него точно SATA
<danag> ?
<vonderer> он говорит /dev/sda
<danag> гм
<ferrer3> вондерер,  я уже прописывал сда, но нифига не помогло
<danag> ну тогда не должно быть никаких проблем
<danag> давай по шагам
<vonderer> ferrer3, а выводит ошибки какие-нибудь?
<vonderer> или ты вводишь команду, она отрабатывается и молча выходит в промпт?
<danag> тишина наверное пробует
<ferrer3> sudo fdisk -l я прописал, там 4 раздела а1 а2 б1 б2 - напротив а2 стоит звёздочка в колонке бут
<danag> не правильно звездочка напротив sda
<ferrer3> я вообще не понимаю как с помощью этой команды определить, куда ставить граб...
<vonderer> звёздочка должна быть напротив раздела с /boot
<danag> без цыфр
<vonderer> всё правильно
<vonderer> danag, у меня напротив sdc1, если что :)
<vonderer> и всё работает
<danag> как так?
<vonderer> просто.
<vonderer> /dev/sdc1   *           1          19      145408   83  Linux
<danag> меня не так?
<ferrer3> ц меня сда разбит на 2 раздела, вероятно на втором убунту, на первом винда.
<danag> так а sudo fdisk -L же пишет где что?
<ferrer3> только с помощью команды fdisk я не въезжаю как определить что где и куда ставить.
<danag> у меня
<vonderer> fdisk пишет список разделов
<vonderer> и информацию о них
<danag> /dev/sda1   *           1          26      204800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<danag> /dev/sda2              26       40443   324652573+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<danag> /dev/sda3           40444       58876   148055041    5  Расширенный
<vonderer> fdisk -l, то есть
<vonderer> у тебя тоже sda1 загрузочный :)
<danag> соотв a5 a7 kbyercs
<danag> линуксы
<danag> угу сморозил извините
<ferrer3> у меня видимо 2, но это может быть потому что я уже по третьему способу прописывал граб в сда2..
<danag> там где NTFS или FAT будет windows
<vonderer> груб надо ставить в физическое устройство
<vonderer> на /dev/sda
<ferrer3> у меня везде nfps\ntfs
<vonderer> во всех разделах?
<danag> как так?
<vonderer> во всех 4?
<ferrer3> я хз команда выводит везде...
<vonderer> и как ты надеешься с них грузиться вообще? :)
<vonderer> поставь линукс куда-нибудь, а с ним и груб встанет
<ferrer3> до переустановки винды всё работало ... (
<vonderer> или ты на виндовый раздел линукса ставил?
<danag> у  тебя windows все затер помоему
<danag> и скорее windows встал туда где раньше был linux
<danag> а что в linux важное что то было?
<ferrer3> нет, винда встала туда где раньше была другая винда (
<danag> если нет проще заново поставить и все будет хорошо
<ferrer3> важного не было, но я так долго настраивал убунту 11ю04, что если я её потеряю будет обиддно (
<vonderer> попробуй смонтировать все разделы
<vonderer> и посмотреть что на каком
<danag> надеюсь fdisk не в windows запускаешь?
<vonderer> у тебя должен быть как минимум один раздел с каталогами /etc, /mnt, /opt, /var, /dev и так далее
<vonderer> danag, а как он его в винде запустит?
<ferrer3> я сейчас в пробной версии убунты с диска )
<vonderer> ferrer3, меню перейти
<vonderer> там все разделы перечислены
<ferrer3> я смонтировал что дальше?
<vir0id> Кстати 11.04 самая глучная версия оказалась
<vir0id> начиная с 10.04
<vonderer> любая свежевышедшая убунта - самая глючная
<vonderer> даже LTS
<vir0id> да какое там... даже 9.10 была лучше
<vonderer> просто тебе повезло и с твоими железом/потребностями там случалось меньше граблей
<danag> мне больше 10.10 понравилась покладистая какая то
<danag> непревычно
<danag> :) шутка
<vonderer> подожди месяца два-три, и 11.04 тоже можно будет ок пользоваться
<danag> ferrer ну что нашел каталоги etc boot home?
<danag> может ему gparted поставить?
<danag> мне нравиться
<danag> инет работает почему нет
<shenmue> что?
<shenmue> оО
<vonderer> ну я задолбался в 11.04 костыли возводить
<vonderer> откатился на 10.04
<vonderer> без единого костыля всё отлично работает :)
<danag> у меня тач не рабоатет с коробки
<shenmue> это тач виноват
<danag> только при обновление ядра на 2.6.43
<shenmue> нечего было в бук ставится
<danag> 34
<danag> почему
<shenmue> я про тач (=
<danag> гы) так есть mouse
<danag> c ним над тачем и танцуем :) несколько минут
<shenmue> vonderer видал уже брелок с убунту?
<vonderer> что?
<ferrer3> Короче, не знаю как, но похоже мою убунту убила переустановка винды (
<shenmue> миникомп с юсб флэшку размером и убунтой на борту
<vir0id> shenmue врелок типа флешка?
<vir0id> брелок*
<danag> ставь заново
<vir0id> фигня
<vonderer> нет, не видел
<shenmue> как юсб только это комп поолноценный
<vir0id> у меня таких брелков завались
<vir0id> ааа
<vir0id> с дисплеем что ли? всё как надо?
<Morf1n> на базе ARM
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/118836/
<shenmue> без экрана
<vir0id> Хех... не ну... интересная конечно штука, но... бесполезная. Кстати... она дешёвая?
<vir0id> Вроди как хотят поставлять в страны 3-его мира
<Dimka> Почему в Debian нет патчей?
<vonderer> эээ
<vonderer> што?
<shenmue> 25 баков
<shenmue> там же пишут
<vonderer> патчи - это такие diff-файлы, которые применяются к исходникам
<Dimka> чтобы не качать поменявшийся пакет сначала
<vir0id> а ну да... проглядел
<Dimka> было бы достаточно патча
<vonderer> а. ну такую систему для APT ещё не сделали, видимо
<vir0id> ну за 25 баксов можно
<Dimka> на cnfhq пакет
<vonderer> насколько мне известно, такое только для арчика бывает
<Dimka> *старый
<xTuMoHx> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> xTuMoHx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<xTuMoHx> BCEM IIPuBET
<DLobanov_> Zaken: Здрвствуй
<san4o> vonderer: Dimka: насколько я знаю патчи только для сорцов можно наложить. или я отстаю от жизни ? )
<Zaken> Ребят есть вопрос, у меня 2 жёстких диска, на 1 Винда и проги, на 2 Файлы, Я хочу установить на 2 диск юбунту и не потерять файлы это возможно?
<Zaken> Denis Lobanov Здравствуй
<ubuntuadmin> есть живые?
<Zaken> Ребят есть вопрос, у меня 2 жёстких диска, на 1 Винда и проги, на 2 Файлы, Я хочу установить на 2 диск юбунту и не потерять файлы это возможно?
<DLobanov_> Zaken: Как диски разбиты?
<san4o> Zaken: можно
<san4o> если умееш )
<Zaken> без, просто мне знакомый програмист сунул ещё 1 диск
<ubuntuadmin> вопрос. у кого нибудь стоит Мегафон модем на xubuntu?
<DLobanov_> Zaken: выдели место для установки, а остальное не форматируй
<skai> а просто убунту уже не пойдет?
<DLobanov_> парагоном например
<skai> думаш там какие то отличия есть?
<Zaken> Сколько нужно есть 12 гигов
<DLobanov_> достаточно
<Zaken> <ubuntuadmin> у меня мтс модем работал на ливи сиди
<DLobanov_> у меня уже год стоит система на 10 гб
<DLobanov_> занято 4.4
<Zaken> А сколько обновление во время установки весит просто у меня трафиик хитрый на 1 гиг в сутки до 500кб сек, а патом до 8 падает
<DLobanov_> но home подключено к другому разделу
<Zaken> КилоБАЙТ
<DLobanov_> Zaken: надо поговорить
<itch13> я сейчас  снего, но НМ не видет вообще этой сети, если комп перезагрузить, то что бы подключтися, прийдется убить Mobile_Partner, а потом снова его поставить, как это поправить?
<itch13> т.е. в данный момент, НМ пишет- нет подключения к сети=)
<skai> эмммммм
<skai> либо с нм врубаться (он умеет) либо через партнер.отруби, чтобы при загрузке партнер вылазил и все
<itch13> на НМ сделал соединение, но не могу его включить, он только беспроводные сети выдает
<itch13> и 2 проводные
<itch13> я их убил...
<itch13> если так вот через патерн, то после ребута его снова не будет(т.е. инета не будет)
<itch13> как сделать что бы НМ выводил Широкополосные моб. подключения?
<itch13> или откатить систему в исходное состояние что ли?
 * mva вообще бы не юзал NM как таковой
<itch13> тогда как его убрать, и без него после ребута опять же, каждый раз переустанавливать мобил патерн?
<Zaken> [Green]
<Zaken> Зеленый
<itch13> просто вчера всё нормально работало, тут попытался драйвер поставить, теперь ни чего не пашет=\
<[Green]> кто меня хайлайтил ?
<[Green]> привет сем
<[Green]> всем*
<shenmue> у кого ати?
<XuMuK> п
<aurodionov> у меня , как подумаю что настроить надо будет под голой консолью в шоке
<chika> уважаемые, можете помочь с траблой https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshpass/+bug/774882 может есть какое решение вручную? Пересобирать пробовал - не помогло
<chika> Очень нуна)))
<chika> ну как? Есть у кого мысля
<shenmue> да
<chika> и что мона сделать?
<shenmue> даунгрейд до рабочей версии
<chika> а я самую последнюю скачал, ткните носом где взять другую?
<chika> просто не хочется обратно откатываться, на 10.10 ... ну как бы не вариант это
<chika> ну как? что нибудь поможете? или нафиг идти? ))
<shenmue> нет.нет.да
<shenmue> (=
<McSlash> sshpass логи пишет?
<vonderer> товарищи, а не подскажите, как сделать sudo -s беспарольным, а для остального либо вообще sudo запретить, либо оставить с паролем?
<chika> нет не пишет он логи
<chika> ну я не нашел во всяком случае
<pfantom2004> Здравствуйте! вчера обновился с 10.10. Встретил проблему из меню приложения исчез пункт интернет (в настройках главного меню тоже нет). Подскажите пожалуйста как вернуть (а то не помню все что там установлено)
<McSlash> судя по ману, он возвращает код ошибки. Надо его как-то выцепить.
<pfantom2004> обновился на 11.04
<chika> да там тишина мертвая... висит окно терминала и все
<McSlash> надо подумать
<McSlash> вернее погуглить :)
<chika> гуглил уже два дня блин ((
<Nor8>  chika: Или альтернативный клиент используй или жди, пока баг пофиксят.
<chika> альтарнетивный ssh Askpass тоже не работает
<Nor8>  chika: Раз уж собрать не удается
<chika> я бы не стал сюда нудеть, если бы сначала все возможные варианты не перебрал
<Nor8>  chika: Сырой 11.04 еще, потому и не работает
<Nor8>  chika: Тебе срочно нужна эта прога?
<chika> согласен, но на моем админском нетбуке, она классно экономит монитор
<chika> ну... хотелось бы до конца праздников конечно найти решение
<chika> но без решения вены резатьне буду конечно )_))
<Nor8> chika: Ну или ищи альтернативный клиент или поставь на виртуалку 10.10 и пользуйся
<McSlash> в твоей ситуации никак открытым ключем не воспользоваться?
<chika> нуууу это уже совсем смешно )))
<chika> Нет это не вкоем случае нельзя делать
<McSlash> понял
<Nor8> chika:  Смешно не смешно. раз не работает, то делать нечего
<chika> я перед тем, как обновляться полный бекап сделал, так что виртуалка мне не нужна
<chika> просто все откатываю и ву а ля
<chika> но хотелось бы найти траблу по возможности
<elstop> народ, как оформление для gtk3 завести?
<elstop> потому как ужасно приложения на gtk3 выглядят
<Nor8> Тем более или свет клином на 11.04 сошелся?
<vonderer> elstop, вроде как есть какая-то тулза
<vonderer> которая по умолчанию не ставится
<chika> Nor8 нет не сошелся, я же выше обьяснил, на моем админском нет-буке хорошо монитор экономит и все остальное вообщем то работает... вот думал доточить этот пакет и все ))
<elstop> vonderer а больше ничем не намекнешь на название онной? :)
<vonderer> ну я мог бы пойти погуглить
<vonderer> но ведь и тебя на гугле не забанили, да? :)
<elstop> ну попгуглить я уже и сам погуглил
<chika> гуглил долго... чесс слово
<chika> ааа это не ко мне - понял
<elstop> vonderer а стандартных убунту тем еще не слепил никто?
<McSlash> chika: нашел как через баш код завершения приложения глянуть: http://www.linuxcookbook.ru/books/absguide/ch06.html Ну и дальше тебе в ман, там они описаны.
<vonderer> elstop, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/introducing-gnome-tweak-tool-gui-to.html
<vonderer> gnome-tweak-tool
<vonderer> elstop, как тебе сказать. я ни одной не видел ещё. Хотя на днях нагуглил 2 темы, портированные на gtk3
<chika> McSlash угу ща поковыряю, спс
<vonderer> всё не получается арчик поставить в виртмашине, чтобы посмотреть на них :(
<elstop> vonderer значит с этим дела еще не очень хорошо обстоят :(
<vonderer> да. одна из причин, по которой с арчика ушёл
<elstop> это ты про темы?
<vonderer> да :)
<vonderer> там gnome3 выкатили
<vonderer> а умолчательная тема не просто ужасна
<elstop> не. Там сча все зашибато. Это на бубне сча проблемка с темкой
<vonderer> она ЧУДОВИЩНА
<elstop> на третьем гномчике отлично все смотрится :)
<elstop> vonderer даже gnome-tweak без надобности на него ставил
<vonderer> adwaita чудовищна
<vonderer> монструозных размеров меню, огромные вкладки
<vonderer> страшно представить, как это всё выглядит у людей с маленькими мониторами
<elstop> vonderer зато вот так http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0507/h_1304763098_6eda39a031.png просто значительно лучше чем adwaita ? :)
<vonderer> эта тоже страшная
<elstop> ну там ее вообще нет
<vonderer> ну да
<vonderer> а вот как настраивать темы gtk3 за пределами третьего гнома - тайна великая есть
<vonderer> такое ощущение, что разработчики считали, что gtk3-приложения будут использоваться только в третьем гноме
<elstop> кстати в adwaita вроде как есть и для gtk2. только чет она принимает такой эе страшный вид в убунте, как и то что на скрине
<vonderer> э
<vonderer> ну там Clearlooks обычный
<vonderer> для gtk2
<elstop> но все резко становится квадратным
<elstop> :)
<vonderer> поэтому я откатился на убунту 10.04 и как минимум ближайший год планирую пользоваться ей.
<vonderer> пока gtk3 не допилят до /нормального/ состояния
<vonderer> и не научат работать за пределами третьего гнома
<elstop> придется помочь ребятам
<vonderer> только эвтаназия
<vonderer> :)
<vonderer> честно, за то, что собой являет третий гном сейчас, надо отрывать руки
<vonderer> и тем более отрывать - за то, что его в таком виде зарелизили.
<elstop> а что с ним не так?
<vonderer> он не настраивается
<vonderer> вообще никак
<vonderer> падает на каждом чихе
<vonderer> по умолчанию требует 3Д ускорения
<elstop> dconf-editor
<vonderer> во втором хотя бы панельку можно было настроить, например.
<elstop> есть fallback-mode
<vonderer> в том-то и дело, что без тридэ не должно быть никаких фоллбэков
<elstop> ну с юнити вроде такая же ситуация
<vonderer> система должна нормально функционировать без всякого тридэ
<vonderer> я и не говорил, что юнити - это хорошая штука :)
<Escsun> Привет всем
<elstop> vonderer в общем я его уже месяц юзаю и откатываться на второго гнома уже не хочется вообще
<elstop> vonderer есть бока кончно
<vonderer> это ты мягко сказал
<elstop> vonderer но в принципе, не настолько серьезные, чтобы меня сильно растроить :)
<DLob> hi
<DLob> ubuntuhelp: Здравствуй
<DLob> [Green]: привет лох
<DLob> ubuntuhelp: Как снять бан?
<vonderer> это бот
<vonderer> он тебе не ответит
<DLob> где тогда опера найти
<elstop> оперативного работника?
<DLob> оератора
<vonderer> можешь попробовать op с восклицательным знаком перед. Это вроде как на случай, если оп понадобится приделано
<DLob> оператора
<DLob> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<inkvizitor68sl> ам?
<DLob> !op Как снять бан
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host DLob 100500 не стоит овнера так называть
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> Грин овнер что ли?
<inkvizitor68sl> спим дальше, спасибо что хайлатнули =)
<sharikoff> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green]: а ты бы сайтом занялся уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: спи дальше, всё сделано)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: дароф
<DLo_> inkvizitor68sl: Вы что кроме как банить ничего не умеете больше?
<DLo_> inkvizitor68sl: Меня [Green] забанил за использование англ языка
<DLo_> как снять бан
<DLo_> ?
<DLo_> !op Help
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op Help'
<DLo_> !op Как снять бан?
<[Green]> ох уж эти альясы)
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: скоро
<shenmue> ы
<shenmue> такое зрелише упустил =)
<[Green]> скоро каникулы, вот веселуха то начнется
<vonderer> о да
<shendox> ??? ??? ????????, ???? ??????????? ???????, ??????? ? ???????? ? ??????? ?? ???? :)
<vonderer> странно. бот не отвечает
<vonderer> значит просто вопросительных знаков наставил :)
<shenmue> shendox da
<shenmue> наверное
<User567[web]> всем ку кто нить может помочь с айпи балансингом?
<shendox> ??.. ? ???, ?? ? ??? ????????? ????????)
<shenmue> что это такое?
<shendox> ??????? ????? ??? ? ???? ??? ???????????)
<User567[web]> всем ку кто нить может помочь с айпи балансингом?
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing мануал
<User567[web]> всем ку кто нить может помочь с айпи балансингом? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing статья. проблема http://pastebin.com/4B1AgCGr
<User567[web]> наверно нужно расставить приорететы или таблицы маршрутизации статические сделать, но как вырвать все маршруты я хз, как получить в фаил маршруты по дшцп я хз
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, тут? http://www.countrycallingcodes.com/Reverse-Lookup.php
<shenmue> нет его там (=
<XuMuK> Townsville, Australia
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да я уже забил )
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да я уже забил )
<opylk> Приветствую
<Vampi> Привет
<opylk> Кто знает знает, как мне добавить индикатор копирования в наутилус
<opylk> ?
<opylk> Например,  когда я в наутилусе перетаскиваю файл на флэшку, то не вижу идет ли копирование
<vonderer> большой файл?
<opylk> 8 Мб
<opylk> напрмиер
<vonderer> а если большой файл копируешь, видишь?
<opylk> можно попробывать
<opylk> сейчас скажу
<vonderer> opylk, дело в том, что флешки монтируются асинхронно в линуксах. То есть все изменения вносятся с запозданием. Это чтобы не изнашивать флеш-память, у которой ограничено число циклов перезаписи.
<opylk> спасибо
<vonderer> поэтому отображается, будто всё скопировалось моментально
<opylk> копировал 33 Мб
<vonderer> но на деле оно с задержкой копируются
<vonderer> поэтому флешки нельзя просто выдёргивать, надо сначала размонтировать
<opylk> появилось окно "действия над файлами"
<opylk> размонтировать? можно ли просто "извлечь"?
<opylk> или через консоль?
<vonderer> извлечь опция в меню, да
<opylk> ясно, спасибо
<vonderer> просто на деле осуществляется размонтирование
<vonderer> а ты уже ручками флешку вытаскиваешь
<vonderer> извлекаешь то есть :)
<opylk> да, я понял)
<opylk> спс
<opylk> только раздражает, что нет визуальных признаков копирования
<User567[web]> кто нить может помочь с айпи балансингом? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing статья. проблема http://pastebin.com/4B1AgCGr
<opylk> только мигание светодиода на флеш
<vonderer> привыкнешь
<vonderer> главное не выдёргивай флешку без размонтирования
<opylk> никогда так не делаю
<vonderer> ну и ок
<opylk> Падает апплет дропбокс на Unity
<opylk> 1 раз через 2 появляется
<opylk> вот такие дела
<vonderer> это известный баг
<vonderer> когда починят - хз
<opylk> это трабл юнити?
<opylk> у кого руки карявые?
<vonderer> нет. апплета-индикатора
<opylk> ясно
<vonderer> на стандартной гномопанели та же обстановка
<vonderer> в 11.04
<opylk> ясно, значит это виноваты разрабы из дропбокс
<ferrer3> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<vonderer> неа, скорее в новом аплет-индикаторе что-то по-другому стало работать
<vonderer> и ребята из дропбокса просто не успели внести изменения в свой код
<vonderer> потому как у меня в 10.04 всё отлично
<opylk> )
<opylk> да, 10.04 стабильнее
<vonderer> это ты щас очень мягко сказал.
<opylk> я перешел только из-за того, чтобы перейти
<vonderer> она Rock Solid по сравнению со свежаком :)
<opylk> та да
<opylk> kazam screencaster, мучался с установкой
<opylk> читал и мануал с ланчпада
<opylk> все равно не работало
<opylk> Надеюсь, все допилят к 11.11
<vonderer> неа
<vonderer> ну как
<vonderer> в 11.04 к ноябрю допилят
<vonderer> а вот 11.10 будет такой же корявой, как 11.04 сейчас :)
<vonderer> полугодичный релизный цикл - это ок
<opylk> зачем они это делают, мне это напоминает совковый план
<opylk> сорри, да 11.10
<opylk> вот прошло полгода - выпустить!
<opylk> любой ценой
<vonderer> меня больше раздражает короткий цикл. пусть бы раз в год выпускали, но стабильное.
<opylk> да
<opylk> было бы лучше
<only_you> убунта раз в год в апреле самое оно (:
<opylk> меня еще раздражает, что упорно ставят empathy
<ferrer3> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<opylk> также у меня флеш контент бывает грузит проц почти на 100% в Хрониуме
<only_you> opylk: угу, и еволюшин бі еше громотпицей заменить
<opylk> тут такое дело, но было бы тоже хорошо
<romankrv> Привет всем. у меня вопрос после апдейта до убунту 11.04 я не могу смотреть файлы mp4 итп тоесть звук идет но изображения нет если перебещать окно то кидны каие то видео артефакты из того файла. Как выличить
<Hate2004> Всем привет!
<opylk> првет
<shenmue> vlc поставь
<shenmue> отруби компиз
<mva> romankrv: для начала, научиться говорить по-русски. Далее — посмотреть в настройки плеера и изменить метод рендеринга. Далее — обновить видео-драйвера.
<malchin> romankrv, кодеки?
<mva> ну и выкинуть компиз, да
<Hate2004> кто знает что где настроить чтобы в сюзю мона было по рдп входить из винды
<malchin> mva, я тебя поймал предатель, ты генту изменяешь
<vonderer> romankrv, поставь кодеки и смотри там никаких проблем нет всё работает если поставить нужные кодеки и проигрыватель например vlc smplayer хорошие проигрыватели попробуй поможет
<vonderer> вот так надо :)
<mva> malchin: не правда. Ну.. хотя ладно, совсем чуть-чуть. Я тут вчера entropy поставил и немного побаловался бинарными пакетами. А так — ни капли :)
<malchin> mva, это ZogG, просто показываю другу что такое хчат, ирка =)
<mva> malchin: тем не менее, я не изменяю генте :)
<opylk> apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras
<opylk> вот это надо добавить
<opylk> да, в VLC встроенные кодеки
<opylk> и он не требует отдельных, кажется
<vonderer> не требует
<vonderer> но мне больше mplayer нравится, например
<mva> давайте тут не спорить о вкусах
<opylk> ))
<vonderer> кто спорит-то?
<vonderer> у mplayer есть mencoder. :)
<vonderer> это неоспоримо :)
<mva> у человека проблема скорее всего с композитингом текстур и/или видеодрайверами
<vonderer> с русским языком
<vonderer> тоже проблема :)
<opylk> у меня не работал трансмагедон до установки кодеков з ubuntu-restricted-extras
<opylk> конвертор
<vonderer> речь идёт про конкретный формат
<vonderer> так что дело с кодеками
<vonderer> *в кодеках
<vonderer> что-то я заражаюсь у этих спецов русского языка.
<opylk> :-D
<mva> vonderer: да вообще :)
<mva> понабежали тут... неграмотные, неруси, хохлы и прочая живность, не желающая говорить на русском.
<mva> и ещё обижаются на войсы за коверканье. :)
<opylk> Я прибежал сюда, так как не знаю такого канала в моей стране
<mva> а если немного подумать?
<mva> совсем капельку
<opylk> может быть и есть, но я не слышал
<mva> #ubuntu-ua внезапно. Правда, там только три человека :)
<mva> но тем не менее.
<opylk> вот именно
<opylk> 3 человека
<mva> а вот раз ты на #-ru, будь добр соблюдать правила #-ru и говорить на русском языке.
<opylk> я говорю на русском, в чем проблема?
<opylk> тут говорю
<opylk> если я напишу скрипт и "кину" этот скрипт на другой компьютер, то он будет запускаться?
<vonderer> а почему нет-то?
<mva> пока не в чём. Я вообще под "ты" имел в виду сферического "пришельца" из незастийной.
<vonderer> разве что на том компьютере будут другие пути или не будет команд из скрипта.
<opylk> bash везде есть?
<vonderer> по умолчанию во всех линуксах есть
<mva> opylk: скипты именно для этого и придуманы. Чтобы работали на любом компьютере вне зависимости от платформы.
<opylk> хорошо)
<vonderer> хотя вру... по-моему в ранних убунтах был zsh вместо баша
<mva> opylk: не везде. Поэтому надо писать на sh без башизмов.
<vonderer> но это было давно.
<mva> vonderer: ложь, зетшелла не было в убунте
<vonderer> mva, был. как минимум в одной из версий, выпущеных в 2005 или 2006 году
<mva> мог быть ksh, но зетшелла из коробки быть не могли.
<mva> *не могло
<opylk> mva: как без башизма? универсально?
<mva> ну и да, если у тебя есть другая информация — готов посмотреть пруф :)
<opylk> я новичок в скриптах
<vonderer> мне лень искать пруф. я просто помню, что сталкивался с тем, что не работал какой-то баш скрипт
<opylk> но хочу это освоить
<mva> opylk: да. Проверять работоспособность поставив #!/bin/sh в качестве шебанга.
<vonderer> именно потому что шелл был не баш
<mva> хотя, в убунте не поможет
<vonderer> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<vonderer> лучше
<mva> нет, не лучше
<mva> баш есть не везде
<opylk> хорошо
<mva> а sh везде
<vonderer> а, ну да. если для sh, то #!/bin/sh
<opylk> ясно
<vonderer> а что за скрипт-то хоть?
<opylk> любой
<opylk> просто спросил
<opylk> пока у только резервное копирование делал))
<vonderer> я на баше пишу и не морочусь. пока не было такого, чтобы в другом линуксе не работало.
<mva> у тебя, наверное, нету телефона с линуксом
<mva> или роутера
<vonderer> нету.
<mva> или любой другой эмбедной девайсины
<mva> а у меня, вот, представь себе, есть. И я знаб о чем говорю :)
<vonderer> на рутер по шеллу не пускает энивей.
<mva> да и не нужен на тех девайсах баш, когда есть zsh ;)
<vonderer> zsh ок
<opylk> что вы такие агрессивные?
<vonderer> кто агрессивный?
<mva> у zsh, правда, косяк в том, что он слишком много позволяет при написании скриптов. Потом под баш трудно подстроиться после zsh ;)
<mva> я, вот, написал аплодилку для текста и файлов на zsh. А на баше не могу переписать :))
<xTuMoHx> íàðîä êó
<opylk> извините, как включить wi-fi? ifup wlan0?
<ubuntuhelp> xTuMoHx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> opylk: для начала "железно" включить. Потом убедиться, что нужный модуль загружен. А потом через любую управлялку сетью подключиться через него к сети.
<opylk> в убунту, в индикаторе сетевого соединения, я ставлю галочку "беспроводная сеть"
<opylk> и тогда вижу список точек
<andersen> йохх-хо братцы
<xTuMoHx_> Народ я дошёл до выбора диска, и там наталкнулся на проблему, вроде нашёл 2 диск без винды, кликаю на сам диск на подпапку какуето вылезает ошибка типа нету таблици или как-то так нажмите на кнопку создать что-то там, подскажи что он требуеÑ
<opylk> а как мне из консоли это сделать?
<andersen> давно мнея не было. всем привет
<mva> xTuMoHx_: всё равно промазал с кодировкой
<User774[web]> при поднятии впн пптп шлюзом что является?
<xTuMoHx_> HE BudHO?
<mva> нет
<xTuMoHx_> а что?
<mva> User774[web]: то, что пропишешь
<mva> а так видно
<mva> xTuMoHx_:
<User774[web]> где прописывается?
<xTuMoHx_> вообще не видно?
<mva> User774[web]: в таблице маршрутизации
<xTuMoHx_> Народ я дошёл до выбора диска, и там наталкнулся на проблему, вроде нашёл 2 диск без винды, кликаю на сам диск на подпапку какуето вылезает ошибка типа нету таблици или как-то так нажмите на кнопку создать что-то там, подскажи что он требуеÑ
<xTuMoHx_> а так?
<mva> xTuMoHx_: видно, но слишком много букв пишешь
<opylk> видно
<mva> и сообщение обрезается на полубайте
<mva> и показывается в кривой кодировке
<mva> разбей на несколько
<opylk> у меня видно
<xTuMoHx_> Народ я дошёл до выбора диска, и там наталкнулся на проблему,
<xTuMoHx_> вроде нашёл 2 диск без винды, кликаю на сам диск на подпапку какуето вылезает ошибка
<xTuMoHx_> типа нету таблици или как-то так нажмите на кнопку создать что-то там, подскажи что он требует не пойму
<andersen> тимон, так создай ее
<User774[web]> если я не прописывал в маршрутизацию и найти не могу запись о маршруте что делать?
<mva> opylk: в тех клиентах, где "видно" --- обрезается только последний байт, ибо они не пытаются угадать кодировку. А в тех, что пытаются — из-за этого полубайта происходит неправильное определение остального :)
<xTuMoHx_> там идут кнопки изменить удалить...
<opylk> вот как
<xTuMoHx_> можно по падробней и желательно с картинками этот этап
<mva> xTuMoHx_: мне вот чисто интересно... Вот если у тебя будет стоять обратная задача: поставить винду рядом со стоящей убунтой. Ты куда пойдёшь?
<xTuMoHx_> Ну тут 2 варианта либо вешаться либо.... Вообщем я знаю как поставить винду в любом случае
<xTuMoHx_> хоть на чистый хость на установленную
<mva> а рядом с убунтой?
<mva> чтобы не снести убунту при этом
<xTuMoHx_> ну в винде там понятно там есть установить не стирая данные
<mva> это не касается ОС отличных от винды
<xTuMoHx_> только я люник ставлю из за компа
<mva> и она благополучно затирает
<mva> wtf "люник"?
<mva> ШТОЭТА?
<opylk> )
<xTuMoHx_> линукс
<mva> вот и называй вещи своими именами
<xTuMoHx_> а втф это нецензурное выражение!
<mva> это эббривеатура, а не выражение
<mva> *аббри
<xTuMoHx_> What The F*ck вроде
<mva> а теперь по порядку:
<xTuMoHx_> слушаю
<User774[web]> по логике  шлюзом моего впн интерфеса будет айпи впн интерфейса сервера с которым конект тка?
<mva> установщик спрашивает куда ставить систему и предлагает несколько вариантов на выбор, среди которых "очистить диск и создать разбиение с нуля", <...>, "создать собственную разметку", "поставить на свободное место"
<mva> тебе нужно что-либо из последних двух
<opylk> создать собственную разметку?
<mva> далее — либо разбиваешь диск ручками, тыкая в кнопки, либо соглашаешься с автоматическим выбором установщика и жмякаешь "далее" до посинения
<User774[web]> поставить на свободное место
<opylk> *facepalm*
<xTuMoHx_> блин комп перезагружать
<xTuMoHx_> да кстати
<mva> User774[web]: обычно, да. Но некоторые провайдеры выёживаются.
<xTuMoHx_> на лайф сиди скачал мозиллу там архив линукс, файлами из него заменять файлы из стондартной мозиллы?
<opylk> вы о установке винды или о установке линукс?
<vonderer> О_о
<vonderer> что скачал?
<vonderer> какой архив?
<xTuMoHx_> нет я о установки прог на линукс
<User774[web]> у меня билайн мск
<xTuMoHx_> tar.gz2
<vonderer> !apt | xTuMoHx_
<ubuntuhelp> xTuMoHx_: пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt на анг. тут  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto также !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE).
<mva> xTuMoHx_: мозилла - это фирма, а не браузер. Браузер, который называется мозилла не кладут сейчас ни в одну ОС. То, что кладут называется _FIREFOX_
<mva> а мозилла в данном случае название фирмы, его выпустившей
<xTuMoHx_> блин я привык
<mva> ты же, блин, хром не называешь гуглом?
<vonderer> браузер Mozilla Suite давно был переименован в Seamonkey
<mva> или IE майкрософтом
<xTuMoHx_> я ие не пользуюсь
<vonderer> и официально Mozilla Foundation не поддерживается :)
<mva> xTuMoHx_: пойми одну простую вещь: сообществу нет дела до того, как ты привык.
<dantedm> привет
<vonderer> никому нет дела //fixed
<mva> если хочешь помощи от сообщества - будь добр следовать правилам сообщеста.
<mva> *тва
<xTuMoHx_> ладно пошёл ипать мозги с установкой
<mva> @voice xTuMoHx_
<User774[web]> мозила и фаирфокс разные браузеры оба из которых уже не поддерживаются у них в 2005 кажется слияние было и получилось мозила файрфокс
<mva> !rules| xTuMoHx_
<ubuntuhelp> xTuMoHx_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mva> ubuntuhelp: мимо
<mva> User774[web]: мимо
<mva> ubuntuhelp: а ты - правильно :)
<vonderer> User774[web], я парой постов выше обрисовал ситуацию :)
<vonderer> User774[web], и да, никаких слияний не было. Просто в определённый момент Mozilla Foundation решили прекратить развивать Mozilla Suite и сделать легковесный отдельный браузер
<vonderer> из этого получилась какая-то еле ползающая хреновина Mozilla Firefox, который мы наблюдаем сейчас. :))
<mva> ну... ползает-то он нормально
<mva> но вот память жрёт....
<mva> и диск юзает...
<vonderer> они все память жрут
<mva> ну, от хрома у меня хотя бы система с i/o не вешается :)
<mva> хоть он и сам иногда подтупливает
<vonderer> хром, кстати, сильнее память жрёт
<vonderer> но эффективнее с ней работает
<Escsun> ;
<mva> а стоит запустить FF даже на феноме с 6 гигами оперативки и через пару часов можно уже смело идти пить кофе при открытии каждой страницы :)
<tW1N> привет всем) подскажите что делать:?
<tW1N> add-apt-repository: команда не найдена
<tW1N> debian 6
<tW1N> пытаюсь иконки поставить
<shenmue> есно
<vonderer> подключать репозитарии ручками
<shenmue> ее там и нет
<tW1N> в лист прописывать?
<vonderer> в дебиане нет поддержки ппа
<shenmue> да
<tW1N> очень жаль) спс за оперативную помощь!
<vonderer> я бы вообще не рекомендовал репы от убунты к дебиану подключать
<vonderer> когда-нибудь лет пять назад это бы прокатило :)
<tW1N> а что такого?
<vonderer> а сейчас может привести к плачевным последствиям
<User774[web]> как узнать шлюз впн'а?
<vonderer> ну какбе... пакеты очень условно совместимы у них
<vonderer> разные зависимости, разные версии. покет от убунты может захотеть чего-нибудь такого, чего в репах дебиана не бывает
<vonderer> или бывает, но в совершенно другом пакете
<tW1N> вот запара еще одна(
<vonderer> или пакет от убунты может поставить что-нибудь в то место, куда в дебиане это самое ставить ну вообще никак нельзя. Или сломать какой-нибудь конфиг
<vonderer> выбирая между дебианом и убунтой именно поэтому убунту выбрал, лол
<vonderer> поддержка шире, хоть и версии пакетов в LTS старше.
<tW1N> а вообще для нетбука что лучше дебиан или все же убунту 10.10 обратно поставить там все чуть проще?
<vonderer> если проще, то ставь убунту
<vonderer> дебиан не то чтобы сильно десктопный
 * mva бы посоветовал sabayon, но боится, что закидают камнями :)
<tW1N> вот я тоже думаю что наверное обратно на убунту перейду дебиан сложноват пока))
<vonderer> если хочешь изучать - оставляй дебиан
<shenmue> mva ты прав
<vonderer> если хочешь пользоваться - ставь убунту и костыли к ней :)
<shenmue> закидаю
<shenmue> лучше гента чистая чем сборки ее
<mva> ну... генту чистую даже не все дебианщики осиливают поставить
<mva> а тут - сразу из коробки entropy стоит, к которой не надо сверзу по генте генерить кеш пакетов :)
<tW1N> точняк гента это уж сосем тяжелая артиллерия
<mva> *сверху
<User774[web]> http://pastebin.com/SJysvC3i здесь отображается шлюз или нет кто подскажет? Р - т - Р это может быть шлюзом? :'(
<elstop> vonderer оказалось, что ничего более не нужно устанавливать, а достаточно было просто из adwaita скопировать каталог gtk-3.0 в ~/.config
<vonderer> elstop, это костыль
<vonderer> но да, работает
<vonderer> а вообще голову отрывать за такой подход
<vonderer> и лучше всё таки не скопировать, а положить симлинк
<elstop> vonderer, ну ты же наверно видел файл в хоме который называется .gtk-2.0?
<vonderer> чтобы в случае апдейтов опять не копировать.
<vonderer> там это конфиг
<vonderer> и это нормально.
<vonderer> а вот тему в качестве конфига использовать - это криворукость разработчиков
<vonderer> тебе ведь не нужно тему в .gtk-2.0 копировать, чтобы её применять: достаточно прописать в конфиге.
<elstop> ну еще не известно Может просто надо конфиг создать
<elstop> я просто скопировал каталог
<elstop> :)
<mva> гном такой гном, в общем
<mva> :)
<User774[web]> люди добрые гугл меня забанил помогите
<vonderer> elstop, конфиг можно создать
<vonderer> но он не будет корректно работать
<vonderer> в том-то и дело
<mva> User774[web]: скажи лучше по-русски, в чём проблема
<mva> без хожждений вокруг да около
<User774[web]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing хочу сделать неполучается в скриптах нужно указать данные. при втыкании 2х кабелей от разных провайдеров впн не поднимается
<User774[web]> я разве не по русски описал проблему?
<User774[web]> меня выкинуло с канала?
<shenmue> нет
<mva> User774[web]: ты, конечно, извини, но сейчас, судя по отсутствию реакции, мало народу "онлайн" + тем, кто онлайн в данное время лень вникать так глубоко в частные проблемы. В общем, грубо говоря, ты, скорее всего, пришел не вовремя. Ещё
<mva> рас приношу извинения за сообщество, но попробуй придти в более "оживлённое" время :)
<mva> *ещё раз
<User774[web]> бесплатно вникать лень а я хочу сделать уже 3 дня бьюсь, готов отблагодарить
<shenmue> Для обсуждения проблем,связанных с данным руководством,предлагаем Вам создать тему на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<shenmue> так же внизу статьи с которых была написана инструкция. с коментами
<mva> User774[web]: давай по пунктам
<mva> у тебя два провайдера
<mva> в каких подсетях у них у обоих адреса?
<mva> у обоих ли DHCP?
<mva> User774[web]: ping?
<User510[web]> вылетел
<User510[web]> мва ты писал чтонить?
<opylk> кто-то поднял фрэштел?
<skai> opylk: никто не трогал его.спи
<only_you> opylk: я завел
<opylk> only_you: freshtel ua?
<only_you> да
<inkvizitor68sl> йаху!
<only_you> модем сеовон 3220а
<inkvizitor68sl> ко мне евангелисты пришли!
<opylk> какой модем?
<inkvizitor68sl> йа наконецто смог послать их нафиг
<only_you> сегодня мужик в метро продавал диски с убунтой и опенсусей =)
<vonderer> зачем?
<opylk> ))
<vonderer> кто пришёл, inkvizitor68sl?
<vonderer> ПГМнутые что ли?
<only_you> opylk: http://code.google.com/p/gctwimax/
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> библией в нос тыкали
<vonderer> а раньше не мог послать? О_о
<opylk> так вроде же прикрыли лавку каноникал
<inkvizitor68sl> а раньше не встречал их хД
<vonderer> лол
<opylk> я так и не заказал диска
<only_you> сам запиисівал наверное
<vonderer> мне попытались как-то мозги промыть
<opylk> спс, онли-ю
<vonderer> подошли с вопросом "Вы верите, что наш мир можо спасти?"
<only_you> пжлст
<vonderer> я посмотрел на них как на говно.
<vonderer> И сказал, что не верю. :)
<inkvizitor68sl> сказал, что верю в Ктулху и библию писали его доверненные
<only_you> убунта спасет мир
<inkvizitor68sl> обиделись
<inkvizitor68sl> хнык
<vonderer> хромиум как-то странно себя ведёт
<vonderer> жалуется, что флешплагин устарел
<vonderer> при этом кнопка ведёт на сайт адобе
<vonderer> а там - Adobe Flash Player version 10.2.159.1
<vonderer> но
<vonderer> $ aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree | grep Version
<vonderer> Version: 10.2.159.1ubuntu0.10.04.1
<opylk> вообще, флэш, почему-то, грузит проц
<opylk> на убунте
<vonderer> это нормально
<vonderer> эта поделка везде проц грузит
<only_you> он ска везде его грузит
<opylk> так не грузит же в винде так, как грузит в убунте
<only_you> Morf1n: 3ж утел?
<opylk> у меня почти по 100% грузит
<Morf1n> Для стареньких компов рекомендуется xubuntu?
<opylk> лубунту
<Morf1n> only_you: нет
<only_you> лу лучше
<velessky> ЛИбо Хубу либо Лубу
<opylk> lubuntu
<vonderer> +1, lubuntu ок
<opylk> Морфин, почему нет?
<Morf1n> Тоесть lubuntu?
<vonderer> я бы не сказал, что xfce4 такая уж легковесная штука
<opylk> дп
<opylk> да
<velessky> Кстати, мужики.Желание накуриться и сдохнуть.Это нормально?
<vonderer> Morf1n, на lxde.
<vonderer> velessky, да
<opylk> ахаха))
<Morf1n> opylk: у меня не ютел)) потому и нет
<only_you> да, бівает)
<velessky> <vonderer> приезжай, вторым будешь.Коробок лежит ибо
<opylk> причем тут лубунту и утэл?
<Morf1n> opylk: я ему ответ давал на его вопрос))
<vonderer> velessky, ok, выхожу.
<opylk> а
<opylk> я перепутал
<velessky> <vonderer> жду, ага.)
<opylk> меня тошнит от KDE, но о вкусах не спорят)
<opylk> слишком яркая
<Morf1n> vonderer: Morf1n, на lxde. Ета оболчка на любунте стоить?
<opylk> да, морфин
<shenmue> каникулы говорите скоро =)
<Morf1n> opylk: ты случаем не украинец?
<opylk> да
<opylk> а что?
<Morf1n> нечего)) украинец украинца узнает в любом месте))
<opylk> так у нас нет приличного канала, вот тут поэтому и пишу
<only_you> есть)
<mva> есть, но там полтора калеки
<mva> :)
<opylk> на #ubuntu-ua, говорят, 3 человека
<Morf1n> :-D
<Morf1n> они все тут))
<opylk> да
<only_you> разом нас багато)
<Morf1n> нас не подолати
<opylk> сейчас забанят
<opylk> :-D
<mva> вот сейчас я кого-то забаню
<mva> opylk: опередил :)
<shenmue> +1
<only_you> зайдите на убунту-уа
<opylk> сейчас попробую
<Morf1n> а как посмотреть список админов?
<only_you> наверное каникулі уже начались?)
<opylk> на канал убунту?
<shenmue> никак
<shenmue> низя
<Morf1n> жаль
<shenmue> бушь много знать то значит бушь много знать
<Morf1n> :-D
<vonderer> Morf1n, в lxde опенбокс. :3
<vonderer> он хороший
<vonderer> очень :3
<Morf1n> смайл странный...
<vonderer> довольный
<shenmue> кстати опенбокс больше настравиваемый чем метасити
<vonderer> это очень мягко сказано
<vonderer> опенбокс очень гибкий
<vonderer> а метасити настраивается чуть менее, чем никак.
<mva> не
<shenmue> в принципе да
<mva> список опов посмотреть можно
<mva> но за это забанят
<mva> :)
<shenmue> нет
<mva> либо, впринципе, можно в привате у бота :)
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> есть на сайте
<mva> Lex_S: настроили бы, Вы, батенька, клиент на вход ПОСЛЕ идентификации
<mva> чтобы не видеть этих 800 джойнов
<User936[web]> Здравствуйте. Помогите в решени такой проблемы.
<User936[web]> Я недавно стал пользователем убунту и линукс вообще
<xTuMoHx> Hapod IIOMOrTe Linux postavil a russkuy klavu net=)
<opylk> ахаха
<opylk> ТИмон
<xTuMoHx> ?
<xTuMoHx> ona v 9zblk cuctemu?
<skai> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<User936[web]> Проблема в том, что в интернет выходить могу, а установить какое-нибудь приложение из менеджера нет. Пишет отсутствует соединение с интернетом?
<xTuMoHx> eto ne vopros?
<vonderer> ща забанят
<vonderer> :)
<vonderer> а, стоп
<vonderer> да
<vonderer> вопрос. иди в настройки
<skai> это был изначально не транслит
<vonderer> система-параметры-клавиатура
<mva> User936[web]: а если попробовать apt-get update в консоли?
<vonderer> там добавляй русскую раскладку и будет тебе щастье
<mva> User936[web]: ну и не через прокси ли ты ходишь?
<opylk> Тимон, какую убунту поставил?
<opylk> 11.04?
<xTuMoHx> poslednuu
<xTuMoHx> 11.04
<opylk> ок
<opylk> зайди в приват, расскажу как включить русскую расскалдку
<mva> xTuMoHx: setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:caps,compose:caps -layout us,ru -variant ",winkeys";
<opylk> раскладку
<mva> xTuMoHx: введи это
<opylk> так даже проще, мва))
<User936[web]> Народ!!! Помогите. Стоит убунту 11.04 выходить в интернет могу, а установить какое либо приложение из менеджера нет - пишет нет соединения с интернетом!
<mva> User936[web]: а если попробовать apt-get update в консоли?
<mva> User936[web]: ну и не через прокси ли ты ходишь?
<mva> если ещё раз проигнорируешь - выпну
<xTuMoHx> Всё спасибо через систему настроил
<rexonafix> :)
<xTuMoHx> Обожаю всё в стиле Web 2.0
 * mva проблевался
<rexonafix> :-D
<User936[web]> <mva> Сеть VPN  PPTP без прокси.
<xTuMoHx> Dctv gjrf b elfxb
<xTuMoHx> Всем пока и удачи
<xTuMoHx> да и ещё чуть не забыл, для запуска .exe приложений что использовать?
<Morf1n> wine
<only_you> xTuMoHx: еще virtualbox можно)
<opylk> и желательно добавить репозиторий с их сайта
<xTuMoHx> в терминале wine путь к proga.exe?
<User936[web]> <mva> про apt-get update не совсем понял (я недавний пользователь линукс) просто набрать в консоли apt-get update и все? До подключения по локальной сети или после?
<mva> User936[web]: после подключения.
<mva> и да, просто набрать
<mva> xTuMoHx: по поводу "веб20": http://ompldr.org/vOGxmdQ
<only_you> xTuMoHx: после установки два клика по ехе
<User936[web]> Понял, щас попробую.
<mva> вот пример рабочего окружения
<mva> вполне юзабельно
<opylk> и еще sudo
<mva> (не считая цветов, это уже на вкус. мне просто темные нравятся)
<mva> а всякие ваши веб20 не нужны :)
<xTuMoHx> ну не знаю мне в принцепе на темы покакать, а така люблю тока как щас у меня
<IDDQD> на sdb стоит бубунта, так и должно быть ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/184842/7bb2943f
<User936[web]> <mva> спасибо получилось. Поясни пожалуйства, что я сделал твоей командой и надо ли теперь ее писать каждый раз?
<anonymus> ха
<mva> User936[web]: эта команда просто напросто обновила список пакетов с убунтушного сервера.
<anonymus> убунтоеды
<anonymus> как дела
<mva> User936[web]: собственно, раз она отработала, значит с интернетами у тебявсе в порядке и значит можешь ставить пакеты через свой менеджер 6)
<mva> anonymus: арчеводы фчяти
<User936[web]> <mva> еще раз спасибо.
<anonymus> чо, скоро запилят этот ваш ведлянд? или как его
<anonymus> вейлянд*
<mva> ваш
<only_you> *вейленд)
<anonymus> ленд , да
<go8765__> ïîäñêàæèòå ïæëñòà êàê îòêëþ÷èò ïðåîáðàçîâàíèå ññ³ëîê â ôàåðôîêñå?
<anonymus> а то совсем в иксах все тормозит
<ubuntuhelp> go8765__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<anonymus> aur/wayland-git
<ragnareg> всем привет
<mva> go8765__: 1) тебе бот уже сказал, да. Смени кодировку на UTF-8. 2) выкинь украинскую раскладку и пиши в русской. 3) что значит "преобразование ссылок"? ты имеешь в виду эскейпинг при копировании?
<mva> go8765__: если да, то в about:config по слову utf8 ищи
<mva> ragnareg: конец света пришёл! :)
<ragnareg> даааа
<go8765__> mva: я имею ввиду умную адресную строку
<rexonafix> в вайне запустил cs, как бы одно приложение, но оно на всех 4ёх рабочих столах, и на всех четырёх работает
<rexonafix> на переднем плане всегда..
<User132[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.new#new мва ты тут?
<User132[web]> кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.new#new
<elstop> как через GIR при установленных GTK2 и GTK3 заюзать GTK2 ?
<bangae> в  apt-get или через aptitude можно обновить только секурити апдейты? в aptitude можно но через морду тыкая а вот не прибегая к морде
<shenmue> User132[web]: 3 пункт вычеркни
<shenmue> хоте не... возможно
<shenmue> неужто 100мб мало...
<vonderer> через какой такой жир?
<vonderer> ЖЫР :)
<vonderer> bangae, правь конфиги в /etc/apt/
<bangae> правкой source.list если только, попробовал с ключом -t но он только на ветки распросраняется
<vonderer> а чем тебя правка конфигов не устраивает?
<User132[web]> 100 мбит будет если локального пира найду а если не найду то всего 20
<bangae> vonderer: ты про source.list или есть есть ещё какой параметр APT:: ?
<vonderer> bangae, я про sources
<vonderer> а, понял твой вопрос
<vonderer> там вроде как в конфигах (именно в конфигах) есть возможность выставления приоритетов
<User132[web]> я думаю что 3й пункт через локальный днс добавть симлинк на ретрекер одного из провайдеров и добавление этого симлинка в торент файлы через патч при скачивании
<vonderer> кстати, aptitude сам по себе гуй хоть куда
<vonderer> что-то я туплю
<vonderer> ща попробую ман покурить. самому интересно
<bangae> угу в aptitude можно на заголовок безопасности жмякнуть клавишой и он автоматом отметит пакеты
<shenmue> для аптитуда даже гтк морда есть
<shenmue> аля синаптик
<vonderer> им што, синоптика мало что ли? О_о
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> едиснтвенный графический менеджер пакетов
<vonderer> морда к менеджеру пакетов
<vonderer> менеджер пакетов APT же :)
<shenmue> у аптитуда больше возможностей
<vonderer> аптитуд офигенен
<vonderer> я только не понимаю, зачем его из последнего релиза убунты по умолчанию выкинули
<shenmue> да. вот тэги в аптитуде рулят и педалят
<vonderer> сами же его несколько лет рекомендовали использовать вместо стандартных инструментов апта
<bangae> теперь рекомендуют с дистра на дистр переезжать через apt-get
<shenmue> они его убрали так как он занимал больше
<shenmue> если аптитуд ставить то он по моему 30мб тянул за собой
<shenmue> для диска в 700мб это достаточно много.
<dantedm> нужна помощь, после выполнения команды gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" в 11.04 появились доп. символы в трее, но теперь не работает нажатие на символ регулятора громкости и выбора сети, только перемещением с часов, как все венуть обратно?
<vonderer> индикаторов-апплетов бы урезали
<vonderer> вместо полезной и удобной тулзы
<vonderer> а так да, пакет 10МБ весит
<vonderer> сам аптитуд, распакованный
<vonderer> но опять же, можно было в виде пакета положить на диск
<vonderer> всё равно на лайвцд редко что-то ставишь
<vonderer> build-essential же кладут теперь
<opylk> как с пиджина зайти в комнату чата icq?
<opylk> какого-то, любого
<vonderer> а в асечке бывают чятики? О_о
<opylk> да, chat.icq.com
<vonderer> ужас
<opylk> просто с браузера как-то неудобно
<vonderer> для чятиков есть irc
<vonderer> на крайний случай - jabber MUC
<opylk> )
<opylk> да
<shenmue> jabber ъ
<shenmue> чатики !=ъ
<opylk> как подключится к джаббер конференции ubuntu@conference.jabber.ru
<opylk> или это только для избранных?
<vonderer> с того же пижина.
<shenmue> я щас там
<vonderer> там у опа попросить авторизацию
<vonderer> в приват
<vonderer> если это нужно ещё
<vonderer> давно там не был :)
<shenmue> нужно
<shenmue> зря
<vonderer> тут веселее
<shenmue> флудим по полной
<opylk> что зря?
<shenmue> тут флуд запрещен а там как то по свободней
<vonderer> а что, в мкаббере к букмарку не подключиться простой командой, надо join полноценный оформлять?
<vonderer> weechat>mcabber =/
<vonderer> для многопользовательских чятиков
<shenmue> так
<shenmue> что у нас есть из менеджра закачек?
<vonderer> интересно
<vonderer> а почему при казалось бы отсутствии нагрузки на процессор
<vonderer> LA минимум 0,5 в убунте
<shenmue> чел спрашивает с гпрс
<SergeyIT> ку
<vonderer> shenmue, wget
<vonderer> flashgot для firefox
<shenmue> ага
<shenmue> отправил
<shenmue> гг.. сюда хотел бота из жабы привести да чот передумал... забанють ><
<libert_> Приветствую. У меня такая проблема. Когда перезагружаю комп файл hosts сбрасывается и мне приходится все прописываться заного.. Как сделать так чтоб он не сбрасывался?
<shenmue> рид онли
<shenmue> а вообще его по моему нетворк менеджер правит. хотя могу ошибатся
<libert_> ээ read only?
<shenmue> да
<libert_> сейчас загуглю
<shenmue> resolv.conf нм правит
<shenmue> ошибся
<libert_> Мне нужно просто удалить resolv.conf? Или подправить там что-то
<IDDQD> c pybootchartgui  ктонибудь ковырялся?
<vonderer> а какие ещё годные юзер-френдли дистрибутивы бывают? :)
<opylk> РеактОС
<shenmue> любые
<opylk> ))
<shenmue> lfs
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1000.png
<vladgobelen> извиняюсь
<vladgobelen> не туда
<shenmue> думал сиськи
<shenmue> точно не сюда
<opylk> Ааааа, КДЕ
 * opylk тошнит
<opylk> :-D
<shenmue> не тролькай тут если не осилил
<opylk> окей, не буду)
<vonderer> ололо
<vonderer> опять ладва
<vonderer> ох. забыл. я ж собирался на вакфу повтыкать
<vonderer> а что плохого в кде?
<vonderer> среда как среда :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в кде плох кде
<vladgobelen> vonderer: В убунту ее не настроили. Она там нерабочая
<inkvizitor68sl> если бы там не было кде, кде был бы офигенен
<opylk> да, ничего
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Проблемы у КДЕ только в убунту
<opylk> vonderer: Просто неприязнь личная у меня))
<xTuMoHx> народ такая проблема, у меня походу не установлен wine, пише в терминае winecfg он пишет вине 1,вине1.2вине1.3, а пишу устанку вине, пишет что нету прав
<only_you> xTuMoHx: sudo apt-get install wine
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> так и пишешб "устанку вине"?
<shenmue> ь*
<xTuMoHx> нет
<xTuMoHx> sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<xTuMoHx> а написал sudo apt-get install wine1.0 и пашло
<User132[web]> кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<opylk> лучше добавить отдельный репозиторий
<only_you> xTuMoHx: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<only_you> там последний вайн
<only_you> и потом уже инсталируй вайн
<xTuMoHx> всё онли он качает
<shenmue> оО
<vonderer> оконный манагер как оконный манагер
<vonderer> а в генту обязательно что-то компилить?
<vonderer> или всё в пакетах есть?
<opylk> спасибо, до встречи
<xTuMoHx> народ что делать с окном Настраивается пакет ttf-mscorefonts-installer в терминале?
<xTuMoHx> ау
<vonderer> а в чём проблема-то?
<vonderer> ну настраивается и настраивается
<vonderer> подожди чуток :)
<xTuMoHx> последние 4 минуты, там есть внизу <Ok>  но на неё не нажать
<shenmue> таб и ентер
<xTuMoHx> cgc
<xTuMoHx> спс
<xTuMoHx> ура
<xTuMoHx> тестим
<anonymus> хмм
<anonymus> а ведь казалось бы..
<vonderer> да, хорошо вакфу допилили
<anonymus> это называется хорошо?
<vonderer> я уж было потерял надежду
<vonderer> ну пока всё ок вроде
<anonymus> странно. у меня глючит
<vonderer> что именно глючит?
<bangae> c cowbuilder ктонибудь работал?
<anonymus> да сегфолтится
<anonymus> бида просто
<anonymus> еще бы знать, что такое вакфу..
<Morf1n> Подскажите как в qutim добавить IRC канал(в даном случае этот) в список контактов? Неудобно постоянно вводить канал при входе
<mva> никак
<anonymus> это в убунте не лечится
<Morf1n> капец
<anonymus> угу
<shenmue> в пиджине что нет закладок?
<alex6567> kvirc поставь
<anonymus> зато под виндуовз есть хороший клиент
<Morf1n> какой?
<shenmue> цыц про виндвз
<mva> @voice anonymus
<anonymus> опера
<vonderer> лол
<Morf1n> ыы
<vonderer> хорошо подколол :)
<shenmue> опера и на лине есть
<anonymus> как так?
<Morf1n> вот так
<shenmue> и ирц клиент кстати там няшный
<alex6567> вот так вот
<anonymus> ого
<anonymus> надо линукс попробовать
<Morf1n> ахаха
<anonymus> а в убунте есть?
<Morf1n> есть
<leonkhv> хех
<velessky> Уважаемые...А кто-нибудь видел эмуляторы сотиков на Убу?
<Morf1n> нет
<anonymus> эмуляторы сотиков? это что
<shenmue> каких сотиков?
<shenmue> они есть
<shenmue> и все на яве почти
<velessky> мобилок, как под винду.Дабы яву тестить)
<anonymus> аа. не в курсе
<mva> velessky: тебя отправить в гугл?
<velessky> А то 5800 пал смертью храбрых с 3-го этажа
<mva> например, за microemulator'ом
<Morf1n> Надеюсь этот баг будет исправлен в 0,3 версии
<xTuMoHx> народ я понимаю что комп слабый, но зерез вине контра так глючит
<anonymus> я вот думаю: а емуляторы алкателя есть?
<xTuMoHx> это какнить лечится
<velessky> Так он виндюзатский)
<shenmue> xTuMoHx поставь словарь себе
<mva> xTuMoHx: говори по-русски, а?
<velessky> <xTuMoHx> нет, кс не наладили в вайне пока.В кроссовере попробуй
<Morf1n> xTuMoHx: купи мощнее комп
<mva> velessky: кто вендузятский?
<velessky> Microemulator
<mva> схренали?
<xTuMoHx> кроссовере попадробней
<mva> как я его на дебиане на своём телефоне юзаю, не расскажешь?
<leonkhv> velessky: http://www.microemu.org/
<velessky> Без понятия.М.б. ты великий шаман?
<anonymus> mva  у тебя нокио?
<mva> anonymus: да
<anonymus> у грина нокио с дебиан
<anonymus> кашерная штука
<Morf1n> xTuMoHx: это так не лечится)) ресурсов не хватает вот и все
<velessky> <xTuMoHx> CrossOver платная тулза на ядре вина
<mva> "на ядре"
<mva> ага-ага
<xTuMoHx> да и ещё глюки с отображением даже у аимпа
<mva> ну-ну
<mva> xTuMoHx: поставь нормальные видео-драйвера
<mva> и не юзай всякое говно под вайном
<shenmue> кстати есть кульная новость
<mva> юзай нативные вещи
<shenmue> в вине 1.4 буит юсб
<alex6567> virtualbox завиртуаль винду
<alex6567> и все
<mva> shenmue: ээээ
<xTuMoHx> длл люникс читает?
<mva> shenmue: а как быть мне?
<mva> shenmue: у меня уже с 0.9 он есть
<xTuMoHx> линукс*
<velessky> <mva> Да это я что б он понял)
<mva> xTuMoHx: ещё раз услышу "люникс" и забаню
<shenmue> ну есть патч там какой то .
<alex6567> свят свят
<mva> xTuMoHx: и да, "читает". Как любой другой бинарный файл.ю Но как с библиотекой не работает, потому, что это закрытый проприетарный формат без спецификаций.
<mva> так что выкидывай контру и играй в урбантеррор
<mva> выкидывай аимп и ставь mpd ;)
<xTuMoHx> просто я меня все драва которые были сунуты в .exe через что не помню, типа Genius Drivers
<anonymus> nexuiz
<anonymus> только играть не на чем
<velessky> Выкидывай Убунту, ставь Gentoo....
<mva> xTuMoHx: забудь про такие драйвера. В линуксе всё ставится либо из коробки, либо через пакетный менеджер.
<anonymus> а что лучше, генту или линукс?
<velessky> <anonymus> WTF???!!!
<mva> xTuMoHx: за любые другие попытки как-то иначе поставить - надо отрывать руки и голову
<anonymus> что?
<mva> @kick anonymus
<alex6567> затрахаешся ждать пока компилится.
<alex6567> хотя на любителя
<mva> @kban anonymus отключи автоджойн
<mva> @mode -b anonymus
<velessky> <anonymus> Ну...как бы....хм....
<mva> @unban anonymus
<xTuMoHx> @kick xTuMoHx
<mva> @mode -b !~anonymus@109.188.79.245
<mva> xTuMoHx: ты так хочешь, чтоб тебя кикнуло?
<alex6567> Процессор Intel "Core 2 Quad Q9500" (2.83ГГц, 2x3МБ, 1333МГц, EM64T) Socket775     (oem)     5 966.08
<alex6567> как на ней все заведется
<velessky> mva ух...чувак....ты б добрее что ли был.....
<anonymus> хмм
<alex6567> разбить копилку и купить чтоль
<anonymus> я почему спросил-то
<Vampi> mva: хватит шухарить :)
<anonymus> потому, что генту пробовал, а линукс еще нет
<mva> velessky: может правила почитаешь?
<velessky> Дорогой. что для тебя "линукс"?
<mva> velessky: особенно по части советов операторам
<alex6567> на бсд ядре чтоль ставил
<anonymus> на алкателе
<anonymus> линукс
<anonymus> aos
<alex6567> есть гента на бсд едре
<alex6567> редкий изврат
<mva> *ядре
<mva> и да, никакого изврата
<velessky> <mva> Понятно, понятно...Тип попался нервный, как и skai...
<alex6567> некошерно же
<mva> velessky: никакиз нервов. Правила они, знаешь ли, написане не для "чтоб было", а чтоб люди нормально себя вели
<mva> *никаких
<anonymus> кстати. есть такое слово. аутизм
<skai> velessky: для вас любой, кто не преклоняется перед вами - нервный?мне вас жалко.смешно, но жалко
<anonymus> это когда свои диковатые представления моск выдает за реальность
<velessky> <mva> А по правилам приличия молодые люди должны уступать девушкам место в транспорте и подавать руку оным при выходе...И не говори, что ты им следуешь=)
<anonymus> http://www.lib.ru/KRAPIWIN/airplane.txt
<anonymus> анон подает
<anonymus> симпатичным
<mva> velessky: во-первых, следую. Во-вторых, эти ваши правила приличия не являются законом. А правила канала законом ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ.
<alex6567> как жизнь народ. я лично в экстазе от последнего релиза
<alex6567> сижу и радуюсь
<velessky> <mva> Законом?Я бы не сказал.Закон - вещь локально-территориальная.За нарушение скажем, авторского права в россии следует тюрьма на 7-мь лет.В братской Украине такого закона нет.
<mva> и?
<velessky> <mva> Это я к тому, что законы у всех разные.
<mva> и?
<alex6567> а в Сомали вообще
<velessky> <mva> бота выруби=)
<mva> как это противоречит моим словам?
<anonymus> http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:MMGgbtSpJT9gOM
<alex6567> камнями за измену жене убивают
<mva> на этом канале одни законы, на другом - другие
<alex6567> каменный век
<mva> что не так-то?
<velessky> На канале не законы, а желательные для выполнения правила
<mva> нет
<mva> ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ для выполнения правила
<anonymus> гнусные троли
<anonymus> почему??
<velessky> <mva> за нарушение законов следует уголовная ответсвтенность.Организуй-ка мне тюрьму с халявным пайком?Не можешь.Вот то-то и оно=)
<mva> легко
<Morf1n> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Morf1n, Fail!
<mva> kban velessky
<mva> вот тебе и тюрьма и халявный паек будет
<shenmue> не злите mva
<mva> :)
<velessky> <mva> бан - не тюрьма)
<mva> velessky: мотивируй
<anonymus> один мой знакомый сел голой жопой на кактус. .только потому, что это показалось ему хорошой мыслью.
<velessky> <mva> пенитенциарное (исправительное) учреждение, место, где люди содержатся в заключении и, как правило, лишены целого ряда личных свобод(с)
<mva> что из этого не применимо к бану, при переносе в виртуальный мир?
<velessky> учереждение/место - бан таким назвать проблемно
<mva> :)
<mva> в пределах виртуального мира - очень даже :)
<anonymus> другой мой знакомый пьет шнапс. ему тоже кажется
<mva> бан-лист — очень даже место
<anonymus> третий играет в войну с ботами
<velessky> Почему же?Смена айпи и вуаля-ты опять на "свободе" не слишком ли просто?
<velessky> Смена МАк адреса тоже дело плевое...
<mva> да на здоровье :)
<mva> есть средства и покруче
<velessky> Из тюрьмы-то так просто не убежишь)
<velessky> По матери банить?)
<velessky> Так второй комп рядом
<mva> по аккаунту
<mva> и вернуть +R на канал
<mva> :)
<anonymus> троль может быть уничтожен только игнором
<anonymus> или ножом
<anonymus> ножом надежнее
<velessky> И что от этого будет?(не вдавался в подробности) РидОнли?
<mva> registered users only
<only_you> а?
<shenmue> так
<mva> а ещё можно вообще круто сделать
<anonymus> однако
<shenmue> кого что не устраивает. создаем свое и там выпендриваемся сколько хотим
<anonymus> если забанить всех тролей
<anonymus> останется
<mva> бан на *!*@* и эксепшн на @fsf/member/*
<anonymus> как
<mva> :)
<anonymus> всегда
<anonymus> только
<velessky> <shenmue> не серчай, начальник.Я курнул - и настроение не канает.
<anonymus> унылое
<anonymus> жидкое
<anonymus> узколобое
<mva> @kban anonymus да перестань уже генерировать флуд, бред и хрень всякую. Приходи минут через 10, когда остынешь.
<velessky> <mva> Эх..Знать бы что оно дает)
<User239[web]> Кто ставил Ubuntu 11.04 c видео картой Nvidia 590GTX?
<alex6567> а почему этот канал в /list не отображается
<alex6567> секретный чтоль
<mva> velessky: плащ «fsf/member/${NICK}» у тех, кто перечислил в фонд свободного ПО больше 200$ и является зарегистрированным членом сообщества СПО :)
<mva> velessky: такие люди троллить и нарушать правила, а так же обходить баны не будут :)
<Nor8> User239[web]: А что с этой картой особенного?
<Morf1n> Нужна помощь по xubuntu (с ихнего канала отправили сюда))) где настраивается вывод ярлыков программ на раб стол? чет не как не найду
<mva> alex6567: потому, что +s (secret)
<velessky> <mva> нууу....не сказал бы.У меня товарищь мейлу больше 300к деревянных заданатил...
<shenmue> Morf1n в тхунаре смотрел?
<velessky> <mva>товарищ*
<User239[web]> При начальной установке виснет
<mva> ну и ссзб :)
<velessky> <mva>и ничего, материть сапорт этого самого мейла ему это не мешает)
<Nor8> User239[web]: Установке чего, Убунту?
<Nor8> velessky: мейлу.ру 300к задонатил?
<alex6567> Morf1n: у тебя что там гном кеды хфсе
<velessky> <Nor8> угу, задрот PWшный
<User239[web]> появляется красивая картинка и все виснет мышка клава не работает
<Morf1n> <shenmue> ща пороюсь найду его))
<Morf1n> xfce
<alex6567> для гнома создать кнопку запуска
<shenmue> ну в морде тунар за рабочий стол отвечает
<alex6567> забыл
<Nor8> velessky: Лучше бы мвшину себе купил, маил.ру это все-равно не спасет)))
<velessky> <Nor8> а мне мейл уже три месяца сроком грозит)
<alex6567> на #хubuntu знают точно
<Nor8> velessky: За что?
<velessky> <Nor8> Нарушение авторских прав и смежных лицензий
<Morf1n> <alex6567> они плохо поняли мой английский)) и сказали иди на русс убунту))
<shenmue> видать там наши всех достали
<Nor8> User239[web]: Он создать разделы и пароли дает или нет?
<shenmue> чуть что сразу убунту-ру
<vonderer> Morf1n, ммм
<vonderer> ща вспомнить бы
<velessky> У наших акцент нехороший)
<Nor8> velessky: Так ты не нарушай )))
<alex6567> я не помню хfce поставить что ль
<velessky> <Nor8> Да я сервер поднял...И случайно не отвечал на письмо мейла....3-и письма, если точнее
<vonderer> забыл :(
<velessky> <Nor8> Где они просили закрыть его по хорошему =)
<mva> а что, никита-процент уже и до мейл.сру добрался? :)
<alex6567> в тунаре переходишь на папку рабочего стола и создаешь ч
<User239[web]> нет, даже до приглашения к установке не доходит. Просто стандартная красивая картинка и все.
<Nor8> velessky: Ну все, гасись, люди в черном уже выехали )))
<Morf1n> та ща этот тунар найду
<Nor8> User239[web]: С диска загружаешься?
<shenmue> эм....
<velessky> <mva> Таких не знаю, но.....Схватили за иички аккуратно.
<User239[web]> да
<velessky> <mva>Но крепко
<vonderer> ставлю хфсе в виртмашине
<velessky> <Nor8> Не...Они с конца февраля едут)
<alex6567> http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:MMGgbtSpJT9gOM
<alex6567> не?
<Nor8> velessky:  Сервер с порнухой поднял или экстремистскими материалами? ))))
<velessky> <Nor8> сервер Perfect world...Думал лаве срубить. ага....
<User239[web]> два раза закачивал ISO и записывал. Все равно. Хотя на другую тачку по старее ставиться на ура
<velessky> http://pwpvp.net/ а вот что с сервером случилось после наезда мейла)
<alex6567> e17 кто нить пользуется?
<Nor8> velessky: Ты бы еще с линейкой поднял ))))
<Morf1n> thunar файловый менеджер?
<alex6567> он все еще сырой или уже нет?
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<velessky> <Nor8> за Линягу, как ни странно, не дрюкают
<shenmue> ubuntuhelp умничка
<velessky> <shenmue> Малыш, это бот(с)
<Nor8> velessky: Ну так и подними с линягой )))
<shenmue> я в курсе
<velessky> <Nor8> Не...Не понимаю я в линяге ничерта
<velessky> <Nor8> Да и линяговский сервер - фулл-ява
<Nor8> velessky: Они правовладельцы что ли, игра то бесплатная, что за нее дергать?
<velessky> <Nor8> уже правовладельцы.У нас, в РФ
<alex6567> а мне и без флеша хорошо. рекламы меньше
<Nor8> velessky: Ясно, тогда не удивляйся
<Morf1n> нету там в тунаре нечего. у кого убунта 10,04 знают там удобно ярлык программы/игры кинуть через правую клавишу на обьект
<velessky> <Nor8> Да я и не удивляюсь)
<velessky> <Nor8>Это знаешь, как в анекдоте
<alex6567> ну хочешь арч поставлю с хfce посмотрю. давно хотел его глянуть
<velessky> <Nor8>Мне кажется, за мной постоянно кто-то следит(с)Годзилла
<Morf1n> ты мне?
<vonderer> Morf1n, в настройках рабочего стола
<vonderer> раздел иконки
<vonderer> там можно выбрать, показывтаь на рабочем столе иконки приложений, сворачивать туда окна или ничего не показывать
<mva> @voice vonderer
<mva> @voice Nor8
<vonderer> ээ
<vonderer> за што? О_о
<mva> ой, прости
<mva> @devoice vonderer
<Nor8> )))
<mva> @voice velessky
<vladgobelen> оО
<velessky> О.о а это что?
<shenmue> а мне?
<mva> !v| velessky
<ubuntuhelp> velessky: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<velessky> Маньяки, они кругом...
<shenmue> ох уж эти хирурги =)
<shenmue> ладно вопрос
<vladgobelen> velessky: Тут очень странные правила. Например могут кикнуть за помощь юзерам. Так что аккуратнее.
<shenmue> что отвечает за буффер обмена скм ?
<vonderer> ээ, средняя клавиша мыши?
<shenmue> да
<vonderer> вставляет выделенный текст
<vonderer> выделил текст, ткнул скм, текст появился после курсора
<velessky> <shenmue> Пуля вошла прапорщику Сидоренко в середину лба и вышла из затылка.К счастью, мозг не задет(с)
<vonderer> аа
<shenmue> у меня выдает в ранобой все когда либо выделенное за время от запуска
<vonderer> чорт, что ж я так туплю сегодня ._.
<vonderer> это иксовая фишка вроде. Так что где-то там надо искать
<shenmue> то есть копипаста черти какая
<mva> shenmue: буфер обмена и скм не связаны. Буфер обмена, в который попадает текст при выделении и из которого вставляется по скм — чисто иксовый. Так же есть буфер обмена в пределах DE. Это тот, который на ^C ^V реагирует. Иногда их
<mva> обхединяют, иногда — нет :)
<velessky> А в убу же три буфера, нет?Оо
<vonderer> О_о
<shenmue> два
<Morf1n> <vonderer> да это все настроено. я том как выкинуть сам значек к примеру программы с раздела сеть и интернет. в убунту можно правой клавишей подменю обьекта(программы) и выбрать пункт значек на раб стол
<velessky> Тры)
<shenmue> ц и в и мышка
<shenmue> два
<shenmue> хде третий?
<velessky> Щас найду статейку
<mva> ненадо нам жёлтых статеек
<mva> ты пруфы давай
<shenmue> парцелит что ли поставить. а то в канец достало
<velessky> Правда про третий говорится там так "Есть еще третий, весьма специфичный, его мы трогать не будем"
<SergeyIT> shenmue, третий на бумажке
<alex6567> не забывайте четвертый на коврике мыши
<shenmue> тогда еще и зрительная память, и кукисы и так далее
<shenmue> логи...
<alex6567> а че это канал секретный что ль почему в /лист его нема
<alex6567> ?
<alex6567> админы колитесь
<shenmue> у меня он есть
<velessky> Lf ofc? yfqle
<velessky> Щас, найду
<alex6567> у меня убунту румыния есть а этого нет
<shenmue> а ты по россии ищи
<alex6567> ubuntu-r
<alex6567> ищу по чаннел листу
<alex6567> квирк не глючит
<alex6567> он хороший
<shenmue> а с решеткой?
<alex6567> ага
<alex6567> #ubuntu-rs #ubuntu-ro есть
<alex6567> а #ubuntu-ru нету
<AndreX> alex6567: ищи лучше, (пока +s c канала не снимут ненайдёш)
<mva> =)
<alex6567> предлагаешь ищейку завести
<alex6567> сенбернара там
<velessky> http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/linux.html
<velessky> 5-й комент смотрите
<velessky> Это касательно буфера
<AndreX> alex6567: ну можеш и так
<velessky> "По этой причине я и не упомянул его в обзоре. Так оно не поддерживается, стало быть, простому смертному дебианщику недоступно."
<shenmue> походу я его запустил
<mva> alex6567: 1) сенбернары не ищейки, 2) на самом деле, что бы нам не говорил aspell и орфографические словари, но по-правильному они называются сентбернарами, ибо истрию не перепишешь :)
<velessky> <shenmue> посмотрел?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> комент вижу
<shenmue> пруф нет
<velessky> <shenmue> пруф у автора надо спрашивать
<shenmue> ну я щас запостю что их пятнадцать по семь на каждую клавишу
<mva> :)
<velessky> <shenmue> зачем так пошло?Оо
<shenmue> ну все равно не понятно что у меня с буффером обмена
<shenmue> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shenmue> это копировал  давно а должна быть ссылка
<shenmue> только что выделил ее
<UNIm951> mva к тебе вопрос есть
<mva> UNIm951: давай тут, а не в привате, а?
<UNIm951> mva:инвайт на хабр есть?
<mva> мне лень через пол списка скакать постоянно :(
<mva> UNIm951: нет, нету. Сам ищу :)
<UNIm951> mva: я ж тебя видел в каментах
<alex6567> хабабабр знатное место
<mva> UNIm951: это был не я, 100%
<shenmue> гг
<shenmue> холявшики такие
<alex6567> e17 юзает кто?
<UNIm951>  mva: да ошибся
<shenmue> забей на хабр. читай блоги и рсс. оттуда все копипастят на хабр
<UNIm951> shenmue там читал пару скрытых блогов. должен сказать очень интересно
<UNIm951> shenmue + собрано в одном месте
<shenmue> читаю новости и блоги . очень интересно
<vonderer> alex6567, её не юзают, на неё любуются и сносят
<mva> вообще, когда-то я где-то случайно находил реквизиты доступа к учётке с гиперзаминусованной кармой
<shenmue> а спустя пол дня нахожу копипасту на хабре
<mva> но потом сменил пароль на абракадабру и забыл его :)
<velessky> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/6224733
<velessky> Мазево серверок сделан
<mva> а теперь по-русски
<velessky> Глянь, поймешь)
<shenmue> видел уже
<shenmue> над дверью... фото.
<velessky> <shenmue> кошегно вроде.
<mva> ну... ничего не хочу говорить, но у меня почти так же :)
<mva> только двери шкафа не портил :)
<velessky> <shenmue> я вот думаю себе файловый сервер в шкафу замутить...Но глубины, думаю. не хватит...
<velessky> <mva> ЗАвидую белой завистью)
<shenmue> а охлаждение?
<velessky> <mva> но экран кошерен
<velessky> <shenmue> у меня на выдув можно кулера поставить - шкаф далеко не ростовой
<velessky> <shenmue> не под потолок. я имею ввиду
<shenmue> ты домой? иль на работе?
<velessky> <shenmue> домой
<velessky> <shenmue> а если точнее - на локаль
<velessky> <shenmue> ибо у меня провайдер хитрит
<shenmue> ппц прям избранный
<shenmue> только у тебя хитрит. аха
<velessky> <shenmue> Всем, кто раздает на местром торренте дохрена раздач - дает халявный инет
<velessky> <shenmue> с мазевой скоростью
<velessky> <shenmue>+бонусы в виде раздачи 1 и 2 ТБ винтов
<shenmue> повезло с провом. а у нас был куль а скопытился в полное ...
<velessky> <shenmue> ну этот у нас лучший в городе(всего 3)
<velessky> 1 не выдает обещаной скорости. отваливается на час-два каждый день....2 й дорогой, отваливается и саппорт никакой и 3-й у меня...за пол года ни разу не отвалился, пока я у компа был
<alex6567> оффтопик есть вопрос по арчу
<vladgobelen> Есть канал по арчу
<alex6567> [21:15:05] Не могу отослать данные на канал
<vladgobelen> Но там два режима. 1) все молчат. 2) Все посылают того, кто чтото сказал
<alex6567> вот обломинго
<shenmue> ну все к нам ... все. а потом читаешь ники на лоре кому помогал "убунту не нужна" верещат
<alex6567> жестокая птица
<alex6567> я не перебезчик
<velessky> <shenmue> Да ладно. сейчас сижу и думаю, поменял бы я убунту на халявную винду...Да ни за что!
<alex6567> я хочу узнать на чем написан инсталлер
<alex6567> консольный gfx ниче так
<shenmue> пэкмен?
<alex6567> может и он
<alex6567> ща погуглю
<shenmue> иснталлер чего?
<alex6567> инсталлер арча
<alex6567> окошки в консоли
<alex6567> этож круто
<velessky> Эт...Я что хотел спросить...Предлагать девушке-гику вместе скомпилить ядро генты-нормально?
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> ты про screen что ли?
<shenmue> у меня в одной консоли куча окошек
<alex6567> не рисовать окошки в консоли это круто
<alex6567> хочу научиться
<velessky> Так нормально, нет?Оо
<vonderer> он про псевдографические окна в терминале, лол
<alex6567> во во
<vonderer> терминал для таких вещей не годится
<vonderer> окна подвигать нельзя
<alex6567> как инсталлер у арча называется
<vonderer> отдельные приложения вних запускать нельзя
<vonderer> инсталлер у арча никак не называется
<vonderer> зачем им его называть?
<alex6567> таб же есть переключаться можно
<shenmue> pacman - инсталер прог. если ты про них
<SUFLEX> а как выбрать нужный файл из списка при нажатии автодополнеия ТАБ в баш. Например, 2 файла имеют очень длинные имена и отличаются только предпоследними буквами. как выбрать нужное быстро?
<vonderer> пакетный менеджер
<vonderer> не только инсталлер, но и анинсталлер, и отслеживатель зависимостей
<vonderer> как минимум
<shenmue> SUFLEX пару букв напиши и таб
<vonderer> а также апдейтер.
<vonderer> SUFLEX, автодополнения затыкается каждый раз, когда больше одного варианта есть
<vonderer> два таба выводят все возможные варианты
<SUFLEX> shenmue: а они одинаковые. до предпоследней буквы дойти?
<alex6567> пакман это игрушка такая. гугл сказал
<vonderer> и игрушка тоже
<vonderer> они тёзки
<shenmue> SUFLEX ты пропробуй и увидишь как работает
<vonderer> shenmue, ты про два таба не сказал :)
<shenmue> дойдешь до буквы. вставишь букву. и опять таб
<SUFLEX> ну так же геморно
<alex6567> а ладно куй с ним
<vonderer> SUFLEX, можешь поставить шелл, который поддерживает интерактивный выбор для автодополнения.
<vonderer> или настроить баш, чтобы перебирал возможные варианты
<vonderer> вроде он так умеет
<shenmue> ты зря советы такие даешь людям которые автодополение табом не осиливают
<vonderer> ну... я ж не собираюсь рассказывать, как это делается ;)
<SUFLEX> vonderer:  а как настроить на это?
<vonderer> а менять шелл не рекомендую, кстати
<shenmue> ты советчик с тебя и спрашивать
<shenmue> ыы... вляпался да? теперь выкручивайся
<vonderer> SUFLEX, вот сам разберись, как это делается :)
<vonderer> если не разберёшься, значит не готов ещё к таким продвинутым настройкам
<SUFLEX> vonderer:  а ты знаешь?
<vonderer> я - сходу нет. но при необходимости разберусь
<vonderer> необходимости нет :)
<vonderer> хотя, конечно, было бы неплохо запретить zsh выводить ПОЛНЫЙ СПИСОК автодополнения, когда он огромен.
<SUFLEX> вроде такая возможность всем на пользу бы пошла
<vonderer> неа
<vonderer> особенно новичкам во вред
<SUFLEX> почему. может мотыгой еще тыкать по клаве
<vonderer> ммм. да, мотыга - это хорошая идея
<vonderer> но в продаже хрен найдёшь :(
<shenmue> обычно новички копистят сразу с мануала все
<SUFLEX> я  с халвы возьму
<shenmue> если их вообще конечно кто нибуть читает
<vonderer> да. а потом всё ломается, и они начинают пытаться разобраться
<vonderer> после чего либо сваливают из линуксов, либо разбираются и дальше уже сами справляются
<vonderer> и это правильно, как мне кажется :)
<SUFLEX> а вы типа продвинутые поццы? вообще спрашиваю
<shenmue> SUFLEX ты таб попробуй
<shenmue> удобно и быстро
<vonderer> уважаемый, управление операционной системой из командной строки - это не мышкой в крестик тыкать. Это мощный и удобный инструмент, но только после освоения.
<vonderer> а до этого через него проще ломать, чем управлять.
<vonderer> осваивай таб. осваивай .bashrc. Будет тебе щастье.
<shenmue> vonderer вчера одного на линь посадил. от командной строки теперь оторваться не может. такой довольный =)
<vonderer> shenmue, да я сам от командной строки отойти не мог, когда впервые с линуксами столкнулся
<vonderer> и от вима.
<shenmue> нано =)
<SUFLEX> тыкать мышкой и командная строка  - одно и то же. это всего лишь средство. главное знать для чего делаешь.
<vonderer> ок
<vonderer> shenmue, и ее, да. :)
<vonderer> но мне тогда сказали: "освоишь вим - освоишь линукс"
<vonderer> и я считаю, что этот человек был прав на 100%. :)
<mva> vonderer: опять навязываешь вкусы?
<vonderer> ужас какой.
<vonderer> я даже не пытался :)
 * mva помахал банхаммером в профилактических целях
<vonderer> а, да. ещё емакс есть :)
<vonderer> mva, я даже всех перечислил
<mva> а ещё есть sed и awk
<vonderer> а ты мне банхаммером машешь :(
<vonderer> злой ты.
<mva> если бы люди их осилили, то половина софта не была бы написана
<mva> (с) столлман
<mva> :)
<alex6567> gvim юзаю
<alex6567> милый
<alex6567> нихрена команд не знаю правда
 * mva и нано устраивает так-то...
<alex6567> а надо знать?
<vonderer> ммм. зависит от того, для чего ты используешь.
 * mva вообще, впринципе наотлично владеет и вимом и емаксом, и даже ed немного
<alex6567> в нано номера строк не отображаются, не пойдет
<vonderer> для того, чтоб конфиги ворочать, достаточно знать, как по документу перемещаться.
 * mva тем не менее пишет в консоли - в nano, а в гуе в kwrite ;)
<shenmue> ну все же мышкой 500 пакетов разом не поставишь
<alex6567> а ошибка в 54 строке
<alex6567> лично будешь считать
<alex6567> ?
<vonderer> для того, чтобы кодить - да. И команды, и хоткеи надо знать.
<vonderer> а разве нано не умеет нумерацию строк?
<mva> alex6567: мало того, что отображаются, так и можно на нужную перескочить
<mva> :)
<mva> более того, открою секрет: он умеет подсветку синтаксиса :)
<vonderer> ага, ^/
<vonderer> а про подсветку я не знал.
<vonderer> правда, и не пытался выяснить. Когда я увидел нано, я уже настолько привык к виму, что на другие редакторы уже не тянуло.
<mva> не знаю, как в убунтушной поставке, а в гентушной у него в коробке куча готовых наборов для подсветки есть
<mva> хотя я свой еще в добавок к ним настрогал :)
<vonderer> а об хоткеи емакса я чуть не сломал пальцы в первые же 5 минут знакомства, лол
<vonderer> для емакса надо менять капслок с контролом местами, видимо :)
<mva> а меня бесит несколько режимов в виме. А так же то, что когда жмешь стрелки в режиме редактирования — вставляются их эскейп-последовательности
<mva> правда, этот грех только у FreeBSD, но тем не менее :)
<vonderer> какой-то ненастроенный вим, да
<mva> прошу заметить, ни в ненастроенном емаксе, ни в ненастроенном нано такого нету
<vonderer> или фряшный :)
<mva> :)
<vonderer> дело привычки, пожалуй
<alex6567> а как включить в нано номера строк?
<vonderer> я стрелками в виме не пользуюсь.
<shenmue> инсертом бегаешь да?
<vonderer> ?
<mva> alex6567: оно не нумерует строки в коде. Это мешает копипастить. Это же консольный редактор. Оно нумерует в строке статуса :)
<vonderer> esc, а дальше jkl;
<mva> если ее не отключать - все вижно
<shenmue> д*
<alex6567> недоделано короче
<mva> почему?
<alex6567> vim вот умеет
<mva> just as planned же
<mva> в виме для этого нужны левые команды
<mva> и на самом деле, опять, как было сказано, дело привычки
<vonderer> любой инструмент надо настраивать.
<alex6567> одна команда в файле инициализации
<vonderer> в нано, например, изкоробки нет подсветки :)
<mva> мне, вот нано нравится с отключенными подсказками и скрытой по дефолту статусной строкой
<vonderer> поэтому об этом многие не знают.
<mva> vonderer: зависит от дефолтного дистрибутивного конфига
<mva> в общем, от мейнтейнеров пакета
<vonderer> да
<mva> :)
<vonderer> так что настраивать в любом случае надо
<mva> или дёргать мейнтейнеров за яйца
<mva> в убунте, знаете ли, и bashrc скучный
<mva> и zshrc тоже :)
<vonderer> и vim, и nano, и emacs, и kate, и bluefish, и любые другие текстовые редакторы, особенно для кодинга.
<vonderer> согласен. ни комментариев, ни примеров
<vonderer> аж мерзко.
<mva> QtCreator почти не надо настраивать :)
<vonderer> я не кодер, перечислил только то, что в памяти всплыло :)
<vonderer> я думаю, список огромным может получиться, если всё перечислять
<vonderer> я вообще считаю, что идеальная поставка конфигов - это самые базовые настройки, с отключенными свистелками, но полным и хорошо закомментированным конфигом.
<vonderer> с примерами и пояснениями, какие параметры выставляются по умолчанию.
<vonderer> а то бывает откроешь какой-нибудь конфиг...
<vonderer> а он не только на xml, да ещё и без комментариев
<vonderer> или того хуже - вообще пустой.
<alex6567> недокомментировать все равно что перекоменнтировать
<alex6567> xorg.conf например пустой
<alex6567> было бы обидно
<vonderer> ещё неплохая штука - примеры. но не все знают, где лежат примеры конфигов
<vonderer> в том числе разработчики О_о
<SergeyIT> mva, Qt - это же инструмент для конкретных задач...
<alex6567> для kde же
<vonderer> Qt!=KDE
<mva> SergeyIT: и? :)
<SergeyIT> alex6567, кдк не юзаю
<vonderer> KDE использует Qt, да, но Qt - это отдельный тулкит, никак от кед не зависящий
<mva> SergeyIT: от этого у QtCreator вдруг сломался редактор кода, понимающий другие языки? :)
<SergeyIT> mva, так поэтому он и настроен уже из коробки
<mva> а, вот ты о чем :)
<mva> ну, креатор - всего лишь IDE :)
<vonderer> господа, а LVM - хорошая штука?
<vonderer> и в каких условиях она вообще нужна?
<mva> хм...
<mva> чтука хорошая. Используется чаще всего либо на файлапомойках, либо на серверах с виртуалками
<mva> нужна когда есть куча дисков и нужно получить общий сторадж из них :)
<shenmue> когда у тебя куча хардов малкого размера с кучей инфы
<shenmue> е*
<mva> (в тех случаях, когда избыточность не нужна)
<vonderer> то есть, если раздел не превышает один диск, LVM не нужен?
<vonderer> и бесполезен?
<alex6567> a bluefish это для консоли редактор типа нано?
<vonderer> нет, это на GTK
<mva> vonderer: полезен "с заделом на будущее"
<vonderer> ок, спасибо
<mva> если у тебя LVM+ext4 и ты купишь новый диск (sata), то тебе будет достаточно воткнуть его "на горячую" в комп, выполнить пару команд и вместо 200Гб у тебя будет 2,5 Тб :)
<mva> (например) :)
<vonderer> да, хорошая штука
<shenmue> не умеешь ты рассказывать
<shenmue> хоррор надо =)
<vonderer> а каким образом оно файлы размещает? :) сплошняком, я так полагаю?
<mva> не анализировал, к сожалению
<alex6567> а еще рейд из lvm делают  софтварный
<mva> даже гуглить лень было
<mva> alex6567: вообще-то рейд делают обычно чуть ниже lvm, иначе бессмысленно.
<mva> но на рейде lvm как таковой теряет смысл :)
<vonderer> :)
<mva> именно поэтому чаще их юзают раздельно
<mva> :)
<alex6567> раскажите про синюю рыбу она хорошая
<alex6567> ?
<mva> она ядовитая
<vonderer> я не пользовался почти. поставил, поковырял
<vonderer> и понял, что вим.
<vonderer> :)
<vonderer> ухты... суся на дельтах О_о
<mva> оффтоп на канале
<vonderer> ужас-ужас. текстовые редакторы не оффтоп, а другие дистры - оффтоп?
<mva> да
<vonderer> всё равно все молчат, ну
<alex6567> почему цвет пепельницы в машине не оффтоп а машины другого цвета - оффтоп?
<alex6567> гы гы
<vonderer> лол
<alex6567> я бы про сабальен поговорил
<alex6567> жутко глючный и тормозной инсталлер
<alex6567> да еще и висит
<mva> alex6567: а я бы надавал по ушам за "сабальен"
<mva> потому, что "сабайон"
<mva> и да, инсталлер там, ВНЕЗАПНО, взят редхатовский, anaconda ;)
<mva> так что претензии к редхату :)
<alex6567> не может быть
<alex6567> не верю (с) станиславский
<alex6567> у убунты лучше
<mva> ну так у бубунты вроде не анаконда
<mva> а вообще, я бы надавал по рукам за использование питона в инсталлерах
<mva> :)
<vonderer> +1, люто, бешенно.
<vonderer> не потому что он плохой, а потому что инсталлеры должны быть стабильными и надёжными :)
<vonderer> и быстрыми
<leonkhv> с настройкой xl2tpd может кто помочь?
<alex6567> на ncurses желательно
<alex6567> а что это за прога?
<vonderer> alex6567, совсем не обязательно.
<vonderer> хотя псевдогуёвые>гуёвые инсталлеры.
<alex6567> полезная?
<vonderer> это для работы с l2tp протоколом что-то скорее всего.
<vonderer> как же хорошо, что у меня интернеты по обычному ethernet, с DHCP.
<leonkhv> vonderer: да, именно
<leonkhv> vonderer: у меня локалка по обычному ethernet, с DHCP, инет уже через l2tp
<alex6567> http://homenet.beeline.ru/index.php?showtopic=165811
<alex6567> для корбины/билайна
<vonderer> да, елайн.
<alex6567> ёлайн
<vonderer> ой. очепятался, повезло :)
<alex6567> ? ёлочный провайдер
<alex6567> гы гы
<VJean> éà ïî âàì ñîñêó÷àëñî )
<ubuntuhelp> VJean! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<leonkhv> делал по конфигам своего прова
<vonderer> а как лучше, правильнее сделать резервные копии содержимого раздела?
<vonderer> чтобы потом в случае чего развернуть как было.
<leonkhv> в сислоге много ругани и в финале таки pppd: exit
<alex6567> да гуру научите бекапить
<alex6567> рсунгом говорят как то можно но нужно ли?
<vonderer> я бы советовал маршрутизатор поставить, на самом деле. Они сейчас не такие дорогие, а за ним и безопаснее, и удобнее, и в случае чего можно подключить ещё компов.
<vonderer> и настраиваются все l2tp через простые веб-морды
<vonderer> хитрый вариант - сделать dd, но делать резервную копию 80-гигового раздела, на котором занято всего 10%...
<vonderer> в смысле , простой вариант, лол
<leonkhv> vonderer: роутер тоже нужно настроить, найти норм прошивку... форум прова так и пестрит темами "как настроить роутер"
<vonderer> мой dlink с заводской на отлично бегает
<alex6567> там через веб морду все
<vonderer> и бегал с белайновским l2tp
<alex6567> а форум прова о том как порты пробросить для торрентов
<alex6567> небось
<vonderer> целых 2 месяца, пока эти уроды кормили меня завтраками про то, что оптика и нормальные пинги скоро будут.
<vonderer> оптика, что характерно, появилась спустя два года
<alex6567> сочувствую
<alex6567> линукс журнал что читает есть че интересненькое в последних номерах
<alex6567> качать или нет
<alex6567> ?
<vonderer> ну, я за это время нашёл онлайм, лол, так что поводов сочувствовать как-то и нет :)
<leonkhv> vonderer: хех, у меня оптика обещалась, но за пять лет так и не появилась - зато потом пришел билайн и ттк с оптикой по дефолту
<VJean> тест
<ubuntuhelp> VJean, Понг.
<VJean> ubuntuhelp: спс, ко
<User086[web]> кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<alex6567> пока я спать
<keros> здравствуйте, какую прогу-рисовалку посоветуете?
<vonderer> ты о чём?
<vonderer> графический редактор что ли?
<vonderer> gimp
<keros> много умеет?
<vonderer> достаточно
<vonderer> ты профессиональный дизайнер?
<keros> не)
<vonderer> тогда тебе хватит
<keros> куда мне...мне бы до любителя....
<vonderer> тем более хватит :)
<keros> пасиба)
<shenmue> gimp+gmic+gimpstudio+gimppainet
<shenmue> painter*
<shenmue> +плагины+скрипты+всякие там кисточки и прочее
<keros> а где взять кисточек и прочего?)
<shenmue> догадайся
<keros> сделать? :)
<shenmue> можно и самому
<shenmue> а можно вбить в гугле нужное
<shenmue> что такое опердень ? оО
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: операционный день
<inkvizitor68sl> а не то, о чём ты подумла
<shenmue> Анонс крайне интересного видеокурса по созданию динамических оперденей на базе eralng и mnesia
<shenmue> я не могу это читать
<shenmue> и вобще эрланг прально
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Nor8> Пользуется кто-нибудь 11.04 у нас? :-D
<only_you> йа)
<Nor8> only_you: Компизом пользуешься?
<only_you> убунту классик
<only_you> с компизом)
<Nor8>  only_you: Ну посмотри тогда, плиз, как рабоатает эмеральд с компизом. И работате ли вообще эмеральд? ))))
<only_you> rjvgbp jykb
<only_you> compiz only)
<Nor8> only_you:  Эмеральд не работает?
<vonderer> он им не пользуется
<only_you> не вкл.
<Nor8> only_you: Включить не можешь на минутку? ))) Проверить тупо, пофиксили его или нет.
<Morfin> Ребята беда! Любунта 10.04 при установке виснет после пункта 'раскладка клавиатуры'.
<Nor8> Morfin: Проверь болванку и перезагрузись
<Nor8> Или наоборот))
<Morfin> :-)
<Mourat> Кто не спит?
<vonderer> я не сплю
<vonderer> хотя пора бы уже, лол
<Morfin> Линуксоиды не сплят
<vonderer> да. не сплят.
<Mourat> от чего иконка скайпа возле часиков размером с пиксель? ) попасть по ней очень не просто )
<vonderer> а если его перезапустить?
<vonderer> такая же?
<Mourat> и комп уже перезагружал
<Morfin> Ты был прав! 1 ошибка
<Nor8> Morfin: На меньшей скорости нужно болванки записывать, да и нужны они вообще в век флэшек?
<mva> дело не в "нужны"-"ненужны" а в том, что они, как и кассеты, отжили свой век
<Morfin> Заняты флехи...
<mva> и сейчас их трупы насильно мучают
<mva> :)
<Morfin> :-D
<Morfin> Насильно мягко сказано
<Mourat> http://s15.radikal.ru/i189/1105/d2/cf7095bf6d7e.png  самая левая белая точка - это скайп
<Nor8> mva: Для архива сойдут еще, записал и в тумбочку положил ))
<yurau2> hi
<Mourat> http://s15.radikal.ru/i189/1105/d2/cf7095bf6d7e.png  самая левая белая точка - это скайп
<Mourat> чет кидает меня с сервера
<yurau2> моя надпись видна?
<Mourat> да
<mva> Mourat: она не белая, а серая
<mva> и после неё еще три темных полосы
<Mourat> мм, так это все меняет, тогда нормально все )
<yurau2> .ыуе
<Atybrc> Подскажите, стоит ли попробовать пересобрать ядро?
<mva> смотря для чего
<Atybrc> Для самообразования
<vonderer> сначала самообразуйся на тему "что тебе это даст"
<yurau2> попробуй
<Atybrc> Теоретически, быстродействие
<mva> Atybrc: для самообразования — на здоровье. МОжешь даже у себя в хоумдире.
<Atybrc> Возможно, порушенную систему
<mva> и да, просто от факта пересборки быстродействие не прибавится
<vonderer> ну раз знаешь, то собирай :)
<Atybrc> Естественно
<mva> а вот если повыпиливаешь лишние опции и впилишь нужные монолитно, то может и прибавить
<vonderer> хотя мне за те 7 лет, что я использую линуксы, ни разу не понадобилось ядро пересобирать
<mva> vonderer: ну у тебя просто потребительская психология, видать
<mva> т.е. ешь то, что дают и не стремишься получить больше и лучше :)
<vonderer> я жру, что дают, да.
<Atybrc> Да я почитал на эту тему
<go8765__> привет. есть мега вопрос: забыл пароль пользователя, но есть автологин гдма - так что залогинится могу, а для судо не помню пароля. чё делать?
<vonderer> ну тогда вперёд! :)
<Mourat> пересобирают ядро с уже установленым софтом или у только что установленной системы?
<Atybrc> Просто так пересобирать толку то?
<Atybrc> С софтом
<Mourat> тогда, нужна веская причина ) мало ли что
<vonderer> go8765__, загружаешься в сингл-юзере, и passwd username
<vonderer> Mourat, причина "для самообразования" - веская.
<vonderer> серьёзно.
<Nor8>  Atybrc: Собери кернелчеком, будет быстрее и последнее
<go8765__> vonderer: а из форточек никак ?
<Nor8>  Atybrc: И без лишних заморочек собирается
<Atybrc> Nor8: Последнее?
<Nor8> Atybrc: Именно
<mva> go8765__: либо использовать эксплойты, либо грузиться с livecd, делать chroot, внутри chroot делать команду «passwd имя_пользователя», вводить пароль два раза. Ну или если нету лайвсиди, то выбрать при загрузке "single user mode". Или в загрузчике
<mva> прописать init=/bin/bash в строку загрузки ядра. В общем, выбирай по вкусу :)
<vonderer> go8765__, можешь ещё загрузиться с лайвцд, подмонтировать, чрут и оттуда
<vonderer> о, mva меня опередил :)
<Mourat> я бы тоже про эксперементировал, но у меня сервер, который использую не только я. Бить будут
<Nor8> Atybrc: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/83503/  Внимательно прочитай и вперед.
<Atybrc> http://pingvinus.ru/note/linux-kernel-compile
<vonderer> Mourat, экспериментируй на домашнем компе :)
<Nor8> Atybrc: Я уже сделал так, вполне доволен.
<Atybrc> Я отсюда брал
<Mourat> а он домашний, это мой ноут )
<vonderer> а сервачок мощный?
<Nor8> Atybrc: Почитай на хабре, там все проще
<Mourat> я с ним на практику хожу и развернул на нем серв
<mva> извращенец :)
<Mourat> i7 8гигов памяти ssd на 120ги
<mva> тем более
<go8765__> спс. пошёл пробовать
<vonderer> мда
<Atybrc> Что за ошибка?
<Atybrc> Похоже в коде приложения aptdaemon есть ошибка, программы, которая позволяет устанавливать/удалять приложения и выполнять прочие задачи, связанные с управлением пакетами
<mva> откуда ты это взял?
<Atybrc> При попытке установить kernelcheck выскакивает
<Nor8> Atybrc: Откуда ты пакет скачал?
<Atybrc> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35212126/kernelcheck_1.2.5-3_all.deb
<Atybrc> Со статьи на хабре взял
<Nor8> Atybrc: Отгугли и скачай с офф. сайта
<mva> а еще лучше найти ппа или просто репозиторий
<Nor8> Как вариантъ
<Atybrc> На офф сайте предлагают сурсфордж
<Nor8> Atybrc: Чтож вы такие безрукие то, не пойму ))) Телевизор портит чтоле молодняк так )))
<Atybrc> Чёй-то безрукие-то?
<vonderer> да, ппа - вин. :)
<Nor8> Atybrc: Не найти на офф. сайте деб пакет?
<Mourat> какой-то мелкий пакетик
<Atybrc> Там ссылка на sourseforge
<Atybrc> О, установилось
<go876543> vonderer: mva: спс. всё получилось. (ещё бы со звуком разобраться....)
<Nor8> Atybrc: И какой вывод модно сделать, когда на офф. сайте предлагают ссылку на сорсфордж? )))
<vonderer> а что со звуком?
<Nor8> можно*
<Nor8> Atybrc: Особенно, когда написано "Recommended download location for all users"
<go876543> vonderer: я даже не знаю с чего это горе описывать - вообщем его нету....
<go876543> то есть он был, потом я решил поставить дрова риалтека и всё пропало
<Nor8> ))) ахахаха
<Mourat> посплю. всем доброго утра
<Atybrc> Выдает ошибку
<Atybrc> не находит kernel.org
<go876543> судя по смеху, возможно это меня вспомнили...
<Atybrc> Скачаю старую версию
<Nor8> Atybrc: Качай, качай, родной )))
<vonderer> go876543, да, когда-то ты на них жаловался
<vonderer> зачем ты их ставил вообще?
<Atybrc> Кстати, а какой вывод можно сделать?
<go876543> vonderer: 1. рипел звук 2. были небольшие проблемы с выходами 3. думал что появится панелька настройки как в винде
<vonderer> а звук везде хрипел?
<vonderer> или только в каких-то конкретных софтинах?
<go8765_P> vonderer: иногда рипел. а второе я не прочитал, вышел случайно
<vonderer> просто выпиливать пульс из убунты - себе дороже
<vonderer> всё сломается и будет работать ещё кривее, чем до этого
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: уже стоит и пульс, но не работает всё-равно
<go8765_P> vonderer: может подскажешь что можно попробовать?
<vonderer> снести всё, что поставил с этими дровами
<vonderer> после чего всё связанное со звуком из базовой поставки переконфигурировать
<vonderer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<vonderer> и так далее
<vonderer> может, поможет
<go8765_P> vonderer: дык проблема в том что я не совсем могу понять что скриптом для установки дров поставилось м как это выпилить...
<vonderer> тогда смотри скрипт
<vonderer> где ты его брал?
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: на оф сайте риалтека
<opylk> Товарищи! Как снести клятый аваст
<opylk> ?
<go8765_P> он у меня есть , могу выложить в паст-убунту. не поможешь разобраться?
<go8765_P> vladgobelen: причём есть подозрение что эти дрова были даже не к моему железу...
<vonderer> мой ник начинается с von, а не с v.
<go8765_P> оо перепутал вас)
<vladgobelen> vonderer: Кстати с тебя 5 баксов
<vladgobelen> за использование моего ника
 * Headcrab detected
<vonderer> иди окучивай нубов в ладве :)
<vladgobelen> пфф))
<go8765_P> дык чё делать то ?
<go8765_P> vonderer: дык чё делать то ?
<go8765_P> ладно, попробую до нати обновиться, может прокатит...
<vonderer> ммм
<vonderer> ща
<vonderer> можешь точную ссылку на скрипт дать?
<vonderer> лол
<vonderer> один из скриптов, добытых на сайте реалтека, просто выпиливает модуль ядра и запиливает свой
<vonderer> предварительно его скомпилировав, естественно
<go8765_P> кстати установка нового ядра до первой перезагрузки мне помогола...
<vonderer> зато сломало звук, после неё
<go8765_P> и это помоемому тоже последствия... http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304807862_6fdd188766.png
<vonderer> потому что модули были собраны под старое ядро.
<go8765_P> vonderer: и чё с этим можно сделать ?
<go8765_P> со звуком и дровами всмысле
<vonderer> можешь попробовать переставить alsa-base и alsa-utils
<Abbattar> Прива!
<vonderer> dpkg-reconfigure точнее
<vonderer> или сначала реинсталл, а потом dpkg-reconfigure
<go8765_P> vonderer: иду пробовать)
<Abbattar> И всетаки последняя убунта недоделог?
<go8765_P> vonderer: а реинстал - это какая команда ?
<vonderer> Abbattar, это ещё мягко сказано :)
<vonderer> go8765_P, aptitude reinstall pkg_name
<vonderer> где pkg_name - имя пакета
<go8765_P> спс
<Abbattar> Я так и знал, как минимум следущего релиза стоит ждать...
<vonderer> да, дожидаешься следующего и ставишь предыдущий :)
<opylk> работать можно
<opylk> ))
<go8765_P> vonderer: а потом просто  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  alsa-utils ?
<vonderer> да
<vonderer> не уверен, что поможет, но может помочь :)
<go8765_P> потом как-то ребутать иксы 7
<opylk> я не могу убрать отметку в synaptic
<go8765_P> vonderer: потом сделал sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  -  звук не появился...
<go8765_P> (
<vonderer> беда
<vonderer> значит, не помогло
<Abbattar> Кстати как посоветуйте обновить gcc компилятор устанавливать? Какие команды прописывать? А то старье глючит, и вообще чо да как? 1 раз попытался /соnfigur на меня ругнулся
<go8765_P> vonderer: я нечто похожее делал- пкржем удалял и ставилпотом...
<vonderer> попробуй ещё то же самое проделать с linux-soud-base
<go8765_P> у меня кстати в последней моей попытке мне artus подсказал уже не помю что и звук появился до первого хибернейта и потом исчез опять...
<go8765_P> vonderer: в конце иус сервер надо перезапускать? (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<vonderer> нет
<vonderer> возможно надо модуль подгрузить
<vonderer> а вообще ребутнись лучше
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-08
<go8765_P> vonderer: реконфиг соунд-бэйса выдаёт http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304809260_ed9777a000.png  и я походу немогу ничё выбрать...
<vonderer> таб и ентер
<go8765_P> vonderer: чё выбирать? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604631/
<vonderer> если спросит, что выбирать - выбирай ALSA
<go8765_P> )
 * go8765_P reboot)
<go8765_P> vonderer: непомогло(
<vonderer> жаль
<go8765_P> vonderer: а с этим что моно сделать ? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304807862_6fdd188766.png
<go8765_P> vonderer: стоп. а насчёт подгрузки звуковых модулей я слышал что-то ..... что если у меня всё нормально стоит. а звуковые модули просто не подгружаются с ядром ?
<vonderer> lsmod|grep snd
<vonderer> в какой-нибудь пейстбин засунь
<go8765_P> ты отвечаешь на мои вопросы до того как я успеваю их напечатать-задать)
<go8765_P> vonderer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604632/
<go8765_P> ха! )
<go8765_P> походу над как-то запретить 3 как минимум модуль...
<vonderer> неа
<vonderer> вообще у тебя все нужные модули запущены
<vonderer> значит, проверяй пульс
<go8765_P> vonderer: а это случайно не тот кодек который всё импортил? snd_hda_codec_realtek
<vonderer> удали все связанные с ним дотфайлы и дотдиры
<go8765_P> что такое дотфайлы?
<vonderer> go8765_P, нет, тот модуль просто не включился бы  у тебя
<vonderer> файлы, названия которых начинаются  с точки
<vonderer> в ~
<go8765_P> ~ значит в директории юзера?
<go8765_P> vonderer: если да, то там ничего про интел и риалтек нету...
<vonderer> ща
<go8765_P> кажись нашёл кое что... оно ? http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304810720_8e190428fd.png
<vonderer> удали ~/.pulse и ~/.pulse-cookie
<vonderer> и перезайди
<go8765_P> врядли дело в пульсе, а то что в скрине не оно ?
<vonderer> нет
<go8765_P> vonderer: может это удалить стоит http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304810925_5ac95462c2.png ?
<vonderer> это ни на что не влияет - просто мусор от скрипта
<vonderer> можешь удалить
<vonderer> можешь  не удалять :)
<go8765_P> vonderer: удалил .pulse , пошёл перезаходить...
<go8765_P> vonderer: непомогло(
<go8765_P> может какиенить стмптомы ещё вывести?
<go8765_P> эти дрова вообще можно удалить как-то ?
<vonderer> ты перелогинился?
<vonderer> а, ок
<vonderer> ну тогда хрен знает, что с ним ещё делать
<vonderer> в настройках пульса точно те устройства выставлены?
<vonderer> так. пойду я ставить сусю что ли.
<go8765_P> вот так всегда... на самом интересном месте(
<go8765_P> кто может подсказать как починить звук?
<go8765_P> ладно... приду завтра
<sharikoff> ку
<Snoopik> Доброе утро!
<Snoopik> Есть кто живой?)
<Snoopik> сабж: при установке 11.04 сервера вылазит ошибка монтирования loop0, как исправить и что за loop0?
 * Snoopik бьецца головой об бубен >_<
<sharikoff> Snoopik: гугл чо говорит?
<Snoopik> sharikoff: Пока ничего по теме не говорит. Сейчас на англ форум полезу
<Snoopik> Нашел. Нужно вроде заного качать образ. Хмм. Качал с оффа, без проблем.
<Snoopik> Ну скачаю образ заного. Мб норм будет.
<Snoopik> Кстати не подскажешь live-usb debian'a?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: глянь qs.biz
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: как тебе общая концепция, диз, чтобы ты в менюшках поменял?
<sharikoff> у меня извините
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: чочо) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: так ты залогинься
<nekifirus> Ку. чатлане
<nekifirus> Интересная история. Ритмбок играет ластфм, а Банши требует платную подписку. Тут и бубунта и минт на банши переходят и как теперь быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> платную подписку тпебует сам ластфм
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: знаю. но ритмбокс, почему-то играет
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: тот же аккаунт
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: год назад сказал ластфму, что я великобританец, юзал аглицкий прокси и все работало. Сейчас врубил ритмбокс и со своего местного айпи слушаю. Решил попробовать банши - требует платную попдиску ластф. Это видимо
<nekifirus> фича)
<Snoopik> юзай peyote =)
<ferrer3> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<go8765_P> подскажите пожалуста как нгастроить звук: в гстример пропертис при выборе пульса - звук теститься, а при выборе альсы выдаёт ошибку
<go8765_P> при этом вцелом звука нет
<go8765_P> ауу.... ктонить есть?
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> кого убили?
<go8765_P> uvvtu: всмысле?
<uvvtu> смысл есть во всем
<go8765_P> всмысле- что поламалось?
<go8765_P> вот что пишет альса ALSA — Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open audio device for playback. (что интересно при запуске от рута пульс не пашет и выдаёт PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Connection refused)
<go8765_P> а от обычного юзера - звук в тусте есть...
<uvvtu> вчера алсу поставил - вещь
 * go8765_P помогите пожалуйста
<uvvtu> только потерялся полузок
<uvvtu> ползунок
<go8765_P> uvvtu: его можно заменить на другой
<uvvtu> сейчас попробую
<go8765_P> помогите пожалуйста кто-нибудь настроить звук
<Dimka> gstreamer нgstreamer
<go8765_P> Dimka: ?
<Dimka> gstreamer настраивал?
<go8765_P> мда...
<go8765_P> Dimka: всмысле- настраива?
<go8765_P> я же выше описал что происходит с ним..
<go8765_P> или ты имеешь ввиду что я делал до того как перестало работать?
<Dimka> тогда немогу помочь
<Dimka> я только умею сносить пульсу
<go8765_P> Dimka: нее.. мне это не надо думаю... у меня одна она и работает пока
<Dimka> сейчас скину ссылку
<go8765_P> vonderer:
<Dimka> может поможет
<Dimka> после сноса пульсы ye;yj еастраиваеастраивать
<Dimka> *gstreamer
<go8765_P> vonderer: ты можешь ещё немного подсказать насчёт звука?
<Dimka> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<Dimka> там вконце
<Dimka> настройка gвконце
<Dimka>  
<Dimka> *пыекуфьук
<Dimka> кто нибуудь знает аналог gxneur?
<go8765_P> vonderer: ты тут?
<Dimka> замену
<Dimka> ато gxneur туgxneu
<Dimka> *туповат ))
<NGE01> и какие проблемы решит со звуком? может кто перечислить?
<go8765_P> NGE01: о чём ?
<NGE01> go8765_P, уже ни о чём)
<uvvtu> сам
<go8765_P> uvvtu: что сам?
<uvvtu> а есть разница
<go8765_P> uvvtu: я просто пытаюсь выискать когонибудь кто может помочь со звуком, потому и переспрашиваю..)
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<uvvtu> давай свою проблемму
<go8765_P> uvvtu: симптомы выглядят так :  в гстример пропертис при выборе пульса - звук теститься и слышиться, а при выборе альсы выдаёт ошибку.
<go8765_P> вот что пишет альса ALSA — Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open audio device for playback. (что интересно при запуске от рута пульс не пашет и выдаёт PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Connection refused)
<uvvtu> так в чем проблемма поставить алсу из исходников
<uvvtu> притом скомпилить под свою карточку
<uvvtu> давно бы так сделал
<go8765_P> uvvtu: ставил из исходниклв уже.. помогает до первого хибернейти или ребута
<uvvtu> и пульсу нормально бы удалил
<uvvtu> у тебя и пульса и алсу
<go8765_P> началось всё после установки дров риалтека ...
<uvvtu> в настройках пропиши вывод звука через алсу
<go8765_P> uvvtu: я же писал вверху ввывод
<uvvtu> а alsaconf   у тебя присудствукет?
<go8765_P> после выбора альсы
<go8765_P> uvvtu: что такое альсаконф?
<go8765_P> точнее- где он должен быть
<uvvtu> в консоле набери
<uvvtu> alsaconf
<go8765_P> uvvtu: если это команда, то http://paste.ubuntu.com/604726/
<uvvtu> cat /proc/asound/cards
<go8765_P> uvvtu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604727/
<nexxxt> ку
<go8765_P> uvvtu: вот кстати что пишет альсамикшер http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304840441_48a088f4f2.png
<go8765_P> uvvtu: причём только что обнаружил что при выборе в альсамикшере моей карты появляется звук из подкасто...
<allneva> Доброго времени суток. У меня ubuntu не видит CD привод. Что делать?
<Corsair> allneva, надо его примонтировать, как - не знаю, в гугле глянь.
<Fresh256> К кому можно обратиться у приват чтоб всем не мешать? нада помощь з монотором
<go8765_P> подскажите что это значит http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304841132_a8f6ca5cd7.png
<Corsair> allneva, возможно так   http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=1736.0
<Fresh256> К кому можно обратиться у приват чтоб всем не мешать? нада помощь з монотором
<Fresh256> помогите ПЛИЗ, не определило монотор. Редакт xorg.conf не помог, картинка стала больше но виходное розшерения не изменилось, теперь картинка в монитор не влезает
<Fresh256> По дефолту стоит 1024х768, нада 1280х1024.
<go8765_P> Fresh256: попробуй xrandr -s 0
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ребята, гипотетический вопрос)
<Kinder-Pingvi> я тут все-таки решился обновить кубунту до 11.04.. кто обновлялся, все ли хорошо?
<go8765_P> как поменять звуковую карту по умолчанию ?
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> ок
<ferrer3> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3, Есть контакт.
<ferrer3> ок
<go8765_P> как поменять звуковую карту по умолчанию ?
<shenmue> параметры звук
<go8765_P> shenmue: я неправильно выразился....
<go8765_P> shenmue:  почему у меня появляется вот это http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304840441_48a088f4f2.png
<go8765_P> а потом http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304842650_75c7bb2852.png
<go8765_P> shenmue: и при этом http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304842782_c6db46b494.png
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> а это ты....
<shenmue> снова дрова от видюху на звуковую ставил?
<shenmue> хи*
<go8765_P> shenmue: это продолжение всё той же истории...)
<shenmue> а у тебя точно две звуковых?
<go8765_P> но она походу уже движется к финалу, что меня радует
<go8765_P> shenmue: ytn
<go8765_P> нет
<go8765_P> одна
<go8765_P> вторая - это виртуальная какая-то...
<shenmue> тогда что ты хочешь сделать дефолтным если одна звуковая и так дефолтная ?
<go8765_P> скрины видел?
<shenmue> да
<go8765_P> shenmue: у меня в альсамикшере одно, в гстример пропертис - другое...
<shenmue> я тебя по ним и узнал
<shenmue> щас у тебя звук есть? все работает?
<go8765_P> а альсамикшере по дефолту стоит какия-то неуправляемая карта...
<go8765_P> shenmue:1. в браузере звука нет 2. http://paste.ubuntu.com/604740/  3.http://paste.ubuntu.com/604739/ 4.http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304843342_a8f6ca5cd7.png
<shenmue> последний раз когда я тебя видел месяц назад все вроде работало
<go8765_P> shenmue: до первого ребута работало...
<User086[web]> всем ку кто нибудь может помочь проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<go8765_P> кк мне узнать что жто за 2 звуковуха?
<shenmue> как она называется ?
<go8765_P> shenmue: на скрине
<copyerfiled> всем привет. скажите что это за ошибка mounting: mount /dev/pts failed: Device or resource busy
<go8765_P> shenmue: называется она virmidi
<go8765_P> ктонить может помочь со звуком?
<shenmue> go тебе тут по моему уже каждый первый сказал переставь ос =)
<go8765_P> началось... это смешно!
<go8765_P> до этого совета я и сам могу додуматься
<shenmue> ты не обижайса но после того как ты там по незнанию наколупал настроек и левых дров со скриптами
<go8765_P> у меня проблема остановилась как я понимаю на том что мне просто надо нормально выбрать карту по дефолту для альсы...
<shenmue> там в алсе сверху слева менюшка есть. перекл звуковую
<go8765_P> shenmue: вот что пишет http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304844787_258f604a45.png
<alex6567> куда links файлы по дефолту скачивает кто знает?
<alex6567> палку в конце пути к директории убери
<alex6567> он это сказать хотел
<alex6567> вот такую /
<go8765_P> alex6567: как?
<alex6567> я думал ты в конфиг руками лазил
<alex6567> не?
<go8765_P> да нет вроде
<go8765_P> это наверное скрипт риалтека для установки дров лазил
<go8765_P> alex6567: как эту палку убрать то?
<sharikoff> мде.. щас вместо логово модно скрины показывать? =)
<sharikoff> *логов
<alex6567> gedit конфиг.conf наверно
<shenmue> я не могу на эти скрины смотреть ><
<go8765_P> sharikoff: shenmue: вот логи) http://paste.ubuntu.com/604753/
<vonderer> ага
<vonderer> вы уже пульс снесли
<vonderer> круто :)
<go8765_P> vonderer: скорее поставил...
<vonderer> а чего тогда алсамиксер все регуляторы показывает?
<go8765_P> я вчера увидел что его нет и поставил.
<vonderer> эээ... О_о
<vonderer> так. у тебя я так понимаю опенбокс с тинтом?
<go8765_P> vonderer: да
<vonderer> тебе бы ещё пульс включить не помешало
<vonderer> pulseaudio --start, например
<User086[web]> всем ку кто нибудь может помочь проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<go8765_P> vonderer: у меня то звук появился уже, правда не до конца (пульс стартанул, но ошибка осталась)
<go8765_P> vonderer: вот вцелом всё что я сейчас имею http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=148554.0
<go8765_P> vonderer: я так понимаю что проблема из-за выбора дефолтной звуковой карты и из-за ошибки гконфа...
<vonderer> хрен его знает
<vonderer> я бы на твоём месте уже давно всё переставил
<go8765_P> vonderer: неохота мне переставлять...(
<vonderer> я вот уже третью или четвёртую ось буду ставить за эту неделю
<go8765_P> vonderer: а программы как все сохранит?
<go8765_P> *сохранить
<vonderer> погугли, каким макаром получить удобный список у апта
<vonderer> да, кстати
<vonderer> у тебя /home на отдельном разделе?
<go8765_P> нет
<go8765_P> блин. может можно как-то разобраться в этом...
<vonderer> тогда тем более переставляй
<vonderer> и делай /home отдельным разделом.
<go8765_P> что например значит http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304844787_258f604a45.png ?
 * vonderer ушёл по делам
<go8765_P> vonderer: а если бы я сказал что отдельным разделом - ты сказал быЖ не парся переставляй и всё сохранится)
<go8765_P> скажите ктонить как это исправить ? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304844787_258f604a45.png
<go8765_P> вот я кое что нашёл но нге совсем понимаю http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-398808-requested-test-alsa-base-1-0-13-2-help-166910251.html
<san4o> go8765_P: может  sudo dpkg-reconfigure пакет gnome-alsamixer или alsamixer
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<san4o> ну или удалить и установить пакет
<go8765_P> san4o: вот что пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/604760/
<san4o> go8765_P: ну пишет что не установлен
<san4o> а gnome-alsamixer
<go8765_P> san4o: при этом я могу его запустить)
<go8765_P> san4o: гном-альсамикшер запускается, но вот так http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304844787_258f604a45.png
<Atybrc> Можете подсказать?
<Atybrc> Я откомпилил hello world c помощью gcc, он создал файл hello.o
<Atybrc> Что с ним делать?
<bybyby> Atybrc: линовать
<bybyby> хаха
<Atybrc> хех
<Atybrc> Я серьезно
<go8765_P> san4o: а просто альсамикшер http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304842650_75c7bb2852.png
<Lomteek> Всем привет
<bybyby> Atybrc gcc 1.c -o 1.exe
<Atybrc> Спасибо
<Lomteek> Ребят, покажите кто-нибудь вывод ls -la ~ | grep fonts и ls -la ~/.fonts/
<Lomteek> С правами разобраться не могу =(
<Atybrc> А какой формат у исполняемых файлов в линуксе?
<Atybrc> В смысле что бы она выводила это в консоль
<XuMuK> ку
<go8765_P> Lomteek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604762/ )
<Lomteek> go8765_P: Спасибо большое)
<Lomteek> go8765_P: А, у тебя папки не было .fonts, вот и ошибку выдавал
 * go8765_P помогите настроить звук
<Lomteek> go8765_P: А что с ним?
<go8765_P> Lomteek: ну хотябы http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304842650_75c7bb2852.png http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304844787_258f604a45.png
<Lomteek> go8765_P: дай вывод groups
<go8765_P> go8765 adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev netdev admin sambashare vboxusers drweb usbusers
<go8765_P> Lomteek:  go8765 adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev netdev admin sambashare vboxusers drweb usbusers
<Lomteek> Сек
<Lomteek> go8765_P: Выбрать карту HDA_intel пробовал?
<XuMuK> по моему её и надо выбирать
<go8765_P> XuMuK: Lomteek: только после того как я её выбираю звук и появляется
<go8765_P> но нет звука в браузере и не работает volti
<go8765_P> я так понимаю он пытается регулировать или неуправляемую карту дефаулт или виртуальную миди...
<go8765_P> XuMuK: что ещё можно попробовать ?
<uvvtu_> всем привет
<XuMuK> как то сделать, чтоб она дефолтной стала
<XuMuK> привет
<go8765_P> XuMuK: это ты у меня спрашиваешь?)
<XuMuK> я не спрашиваю...
<XuMuK> go8765_P, у тебя при загрузке не она по дефолту встает?
<go8765_P> XuMuK: неправильно прочитал
<uvvtu_> при перезагрузке все стало какое-то большое (такое ощущение чтио разрешение поменялось) но смотрю на разрешение все норма. Что может быть?)
<uvvtu_> от компиза зависит?
<XuMuK> шрифты мож?)
<uvvtu_> шрифты в норме
<uvvtu_> и разрешение в норме
<go8765_P> XuMuK: вот что у меня по дефолту http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304840441_48a088f4f2.png
<uvvtu_> что делать не знаю
<XuMuK> virMidi
<XuMuK> а надо чтоб был интело
<XuMuK> как сделать - щас даже не скажу, хз...
<go8765_P> XuMuK: а как убить вирмиди?
<XuMuK> хз... у тя там чо, виртуалки какие нить крутяцо чтоль?
<go8765_P> XuMuK: нет вроде
<go8765_P> это наверное в нагрузку к прогам каким-то
<XuMuK> а ну ка сделай lspci | grep - audio
<XuMuK> а ну ка сделай lspci | grep -i audio
<go8765_P> XuMuK: grep: audio: No such file or directory
<toxa> ребята помогите! как пересоздат fstab
<XuMuK>  lspci | grep -i audio
<XuMuK> toxa, cохрани старый и сделай новый
<go8765_P> XuMuK: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<go8765_P> XuMuK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604769/
<toxa> но в том то и дело, что старый пуст, а новый незнаю как создать. нет ли какой либо утилиты для его генерирования
<XuMuK> странно... подгружаецо интел
<toxa> можно ли сгенерировать файл fstab какой-либо утилитой?
<sharikoff> напиши руками
<toxa> ума мало. пробовал не получилось
<uvvtu_> кто подскажет что делать
<toxa> есть 2 раздела нтфс, на одном из них Винда 7, также раздел рейзер фс и свап, где и установлена убунту 10.10 . Что писать в фстаб? раздел с семеркой сда1, свап сда5, рейзерфс с убунтой сда6
<go8765_P> XuMuK: дык что можно попробовать?
<toxa> дайте пожалуйста хоть ссылку на мануал по созданию fstab
<sharikoff> toxa: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<toxa> спасибо, но по ссылке статьи нет. Вероятно устаревшая
<sharikoff> я сначала посмотрел
<sharikoff> потом запостил ссылку
 * go8765_P помогите ктонить настроить звук
<san4o> toxa: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<toxa> sharikoff: извини, я сам ступил, последнюю скобку в ссылке не скопировал
<toxa> а утилиты для генерирования fstab все таки нет?
<uvvtu> подскажите что делать - на лицо поменялось разрешение (заходишь в настройки все нормально). Значки большого разрешения и темы не могу применить)
<sharikoff>  toxa ты уже успел перегрузиться?
<uvvtu> sharikoff, здорово воин
<sharikoff> uvvtu: прив
<toxa> daб uspуд
 * go8765_P помогите ктонить настроить звук
<OO2u> Ребят есть у кого EDID.bin для LCD с родным разрешением 1680x1050_60? Если есть напишите в ПМ пожалуйста=)
<sharikoff> go8765_P: еще раз и будешь сам искать на просторах интернета
<go8765_P> sharikoff:  я просто уже второй месяц немогу эту штуку настроить... начинают сдавать нервы(
<sharikoff> поищи в гугле
<sharikoff> ошибки какие то может быть
<sharikoff> логи
<sharikoff> пересобери ядро
<toxa> да, перезагружался и не раз. После обновления на убунту 11.04 комп перестал загружаться. Дальше белого курсора на черном фоне дело не идет.  При попытке восстановления grub возникают ошибки. обратил внимание на файл fstab - он пуст.
<sharikoff> инфа на диске есть?
<go8765_P> sharikoff: я это делал уже (кроме пересборки ядра) (вот даже темы создал http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=148554.0 http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/multimedia/6174820?lastmod=1304843564297#comment-6242029 )
<toxa> кроме варианта создавать fstab руками(а они у меня кривые в этом плане), других вариантов нет?
<sharikoff> toxa: инфа на диске есть?
<toxa> да.
<sharikoff> сливай  куда нть и фигачь фстаб руками
<toxa> sharikoff: я пытался уже, ничего не получилось. можешь помочь?
<toxa> в написании имею ввиду
<sharikoff> грузишься с лайф
<sharikoff> сливаешь инфу
<toxa> уже загружен сейчас
<sharikoff> потом тупо переустанавливаешь как надо и заливаешь инфу назад
<sharikoff> =)
<toxa> тоесть переустанавливать систему? не радует.
<sharikoff> дольше будешь фстаб писать
<toxa> после установки только со звуком и вайфаем проблем потом на месяц для меня
<sharikoff> тем более я неуверен сто ты помнишь номера разделов
<sharikoff> *что
<sharikoff> go8765_P: слей алсу с офсайта и поставь
<toxa> так по команде fdisk -l их же номера посмотреть можно или ты о uuid
<sharikoff> в ней все дрова
<sharikoff> toxa: о номерах
<toxa> извини, но не понимаю, о каких номерах?
<toxa> пример
<sharikoff>    /dev/sda6  и тд
<go8765_P> sharikoff: делал не раз
<toxa> эти номера помню наизусть
<go8765_P> sharikoff: вот так ?  http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<sharikoff> go8765_P: угу и посмотри загрузился ли модуль для твоей карты
<sharikoff> toxa: пиши файл по образцу
<sharikoff> вместо образцовых разделов пиши свои
<sharikoff> потом пробуй mount -a
<toxa> понял, спасибо. еще вопрос: разделы в файле указывать в порядке возрастания их номеров?
<sharikoff> первым рут раздел
<sharikoff>  /
<toxa> /dev/sda1   *           1       63973    20983136    7  HPFS/NTFS
<toxa> /dev/sda2           63974      193555    42502760    7  HPFS/NTFS
<toxa> /dev/sda3          193555      238265    14664705    5  Extended
<toxa> /dev/sda5          193555      195079      499712   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<toxa> /dev/sda6          195082      238265    14163968   83  Linux
<toxa> какой указывать первым из этих? sda6?
<sharikoff> toxa: не сюда
<|Amblnb|> Он же уложился )
<go8765_P> sharikoff: так проверить модули? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604784/
<toxa> извините. есть лимит на длину сообщения? незнал
<sharikoff> go8765_P: lsmod
<sharikoff> toxa: ты разбивал диск?
<toxa> да
<|Amblnb|> !paste | toxa
<ubuntuhelp> toxa: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<toxa> что-то не так с разметкой разделов?
<go8765_P> sharikoff: вроде подгружены http://paste.ubuntu.com/604785/
<go8765_P> sharikoff: но звука нет всё равно(
<sharikoff> toxa: я спрашиваю просто
<sharikoff> сам размечал или мастер установки?
<toxa> sharikoff: так какой из тех разделов указывать первым в фстаб?
<sharikoff> линукс который
<toxa> при установке убунту с помощью мастера
<toxa> отделил кусок от виндовых разделов и поместил туда убунту
<vonderer> попробовав opensuse я осознал, почему deb-based дистрибутивы и арчик так популярны
<uvvtu> арчик вещь
<vonderer> как убунта 10.10? достаточно стабильна?
<sharikoff> toxa: вот по образцу и лепи
<sharikoff> потом слепил попробуй смонтировать
<sharikoff> смонтировал -гут несмонтировал - смотри ошибки
<sharikoff> но имхо прощке переставить
<toxa> sharikoff: спасибо! буду сейчас пытаться. монтировать всмысле командой mount -a
<sharikoff> *проще
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> моунт а это весь фстаб монтирует
<toxa> а как?
<sharikoff> вписал строчку -сохранил-смонтировал
<go8765_P> sharikoff: а мене чёнить скажешь?)
<toxa> дык через переход все отлично монтируется,  вот только при установке grub он ругается на то, что не может найти partition list
<sharikoff> а тебе скажу алсамиксер чо говорит
<sharikoff> toxa: главное чтоб рут раздел нашел
<toxa> понятно. буду ковырять. спасибо за помощь
<sharikoff> go8765_P: и логи
<sharikoff> у тя там написано что нехватает в конфиге последнего слеша
<sharikoff> на скрине.. непомню..
<sharikoff> или он лишний
<go8765_P> sharikoff: логи чего именно?
<sharikoff> messages
<go8765_P> sharikoff: непонял...
<sharikoff>  /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> dmesg
<sharikoff> тока ненадо их постить и спрашивать чо у меня не так =)
<sharikoff> ищи ошибки и в гугл
<sharikoff> за тебя делать никто не будет
<go8765_P> sharikoff:  а я уже собрался...)
<sharikoff> верю
<go8765_P> sharikoff: боюсь что у меня не тот уровень чтобы понять dsmeg
<sharikoff> ищи error
<sharikoff> и всю строчку с этим еррором в гугл
<sharikoff> он работает без выходных
<toxa> проблема при установке grub: " Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.."
<toxa> так понимаю, что нужно сместить первый раздел?
<san4o> toxa: сколько под  / систему выделил  ?
<toxa> 15 гигов
<san4o> toxa: а /boot часом на тдельный раздел не монтировал ?
<toxa> нте
<toxa> нет
<allneva> не видит ubuntu cd-rom ;( что делать?
<toxa> первый раздел на диске sda1 с виндовс 7 установленной на нем
<san4o> toxa: сколько сейчас свободного места в корневом разделе ?
<toxa> san4o: 2,6 гига
<allneva> ребят, подскажите, как примонтировать cd-rom?
<Snoopik> Добрый вечер!
<User086[web]> всем ку может кто помочь проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<go8765_P> никто не знает как поменять звуковую карту по дефолту? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604803/
<go8765_P> посоветуйте ктонить ирс клиен
<only_you> xchat
<shenmue> pavucontrol  go8765_P у тебя есть?
<go8765_P> shenmue: да
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=99437.0 глянь
<shenmue> мне тебя уже жалко просто
<Snoopik> Блин.. Weechat
<Snoopik> пиши sudo apt-get install weechat. Запуск - weechat-curses
<Snoopik> Кто ставил 11.04?) стоит ли свою 10.04 отточенную напильником менять?)
<Snoopik> как десктоп.
<shenmue> нет
<|Amblnb|> поменяешь на вседующую долгострочную
<|Amblnb|> а потом снова рашпиль в зубы )
<Snoopik> Эх)
<Snoopik> Не знаю уживусь ли с юнити
<Snoopik> А гном 3й не хочется ставить) на висту чем то похоже
<|Amblnb|> ТОгда меняй щас, чтоб постепенно привыкать
<go876_> а чё у меня на втором клиенте не видно сообщения когда я их посылаю?...
<Snoopik> на бук ставил xfce. юнити только на скринах видел. говорят падает постоянно
<|Amblnb|> go876_: Авторизовать ник забыл на втором
<go8765> shenmue, я там если чено не увидел ничего...
<shenmue> запускаем оперу так же как скайп
<shenmue> вуаля. будет звук
<go8765> shenmue, непонял...? (у мменя кстати скайп пока не работает..)
<shenmue> тогда забей...
<go8765> shenmue, дык хотелось бы починиться..)
<shenmue> легко. делай все тоже самое что ты делал со звуком только в обратном порядке
<shenmue> теоретически придешь в самое начало когда все прекрасно работало пока ты не вмешался
<Dimka> настроил virtualbox на виртуальный адаптер хоста с виндой, поставил драйвера что дальше?
<Dimka> vbox сама настроит DHCP?
<shenmue> тебе нужно что бы винда в сеть выходила?
<Dimka> да
<Dimka> виртуальную сеть хоста
<Dimka> vboxnet
<shenmue> так она сразу и выходит
<Dimka> хорошо
<shenmue> а ты даже не проверял что ли?
<Dimka> нет
<Dimka> незнаю
<Dimka> как
<shenmue> ээ... запустил вб. запустил виинду в ней. полез в сеть за вирусами
<Dimka> сейчас копаюсь в сетевых инструментах
<shenmue> там по дефолту без копания работает
<Dimka> мне надо узнать ip
<Dimka> ок vboxnet пингуется
<Dimka> ya.ru нет, почему?
<shenmue> где?
<Dimka> мне нужно сделать доступ в интернет гостевухе
<Dimka> набираю ping vboxnet
<shenmue> там по дефолту все работает
<Dimka> всё норм
<Dimka> ping ya.ru
<Dimka> не работает
<Dimka> как сделать доступ в интернет гостевой XP?
<shenmue> мои сообщения вообще видны оО
<|Amblnb|> Уже писали она должна сама подхватить сеть, если в вбоксе разрешено
<shenmue> |Amblnb| там даже по дефолту сеть подключается для каждой ос
<go8765> shenmue, а можно скрипт который дрова ставил как-то так удалить:  script.sh --uninstall
<shenmue> go8765 нет
<|Amblnb|> если конечно на виртуальную ось не ставил дорова под свой модем на реальном компе )))
<Snoopik> Не поминайте лихом) пошел обновлятся до 11.04
<Dimka> Виртуальный адаптер хоста
<|Amblnb|> Snoopik: Всётаки решил постепенно привыкнуть
<Dimka> инет хоста уменя нецепляет(
<Snoopik> |Amblnb|: Да, бэкап сделал) если что откачусь)
<shenmue> Dimka а до шаманства с сетью инет вообще проверял?
<Dimka> конечно
<Dimka> иначе как я сюда напишу
<shenmue> в винде проверял?
<Dimka> да
<Dimka> ping 192.168.56.1
<shenmue> ты до этого писал что нет
<Dimka> идут..
<Dimka> ping ya.ru
<Dimka> неидёт
<|Amblnb|> Может ип яндекса неможет определить.
<Dimka> как узнать адрес хоста
<Snoopik> У меня яндеХ пингует =/
<Dimka> ?
<|Amblnb|> Открой сетевые инструменты на бунте, там и ип вбокса видно
<Dimka> 8.8.8.8 не пингует..
<Dimka> это я смотрел
<elfaimer> файерфокс, хром и хромиум вылетают после запуска. Пишет ошибка сегментирования. Кто-то сталкивался?
<Snoopik> в сетевых инструментах вкладка "просмотр"
<Snoopik> вбей ya.ru, он тебе выдаст ip
<go8765> Dimka, в сетевых адаптерах виртуалбокса что стоит?
<Snoopik> хотя не уверен что они статичные
<elfaimer> хром и хромиум вылетают сразу, а фаейрфокс может продержаться, пока я не попытаюсь зайти на какую-нибудь страницу
<Dimka> Виртуальный адаптер хоста, DHCP по дефолту
<go8765> Dimka, попробуй поставь нат
<Dimka> с натом работает
<Dimka> мне нужно чтобы винду было видно из ubuntu
<go8765> Dimka, появился нет в виртуалке?
<Dimka> неа
<|Amblnb|> Snoopik: В просмотр надо выбрать ещё и вкладку Узнать ИП, тогда покажет список всех ипов, а не инфу о домене
<Snoopik> |Amblnb|: Угу, забыл сказать) но в инфе по умолчанию тоже ип кажет
<|Amblnb|> или всю инфу, тогда уже точно не ошибёшся )
<go8765> Dimka, а что ты имел ввиду <Dimka> с натом работает
<go8765> ?
<Dimka> винда пингует lo
<|Amblnb|> А ипы вроде в произвольном порядке вылетают, поэтому кажется что динамические
<Dimka> когда ставлю тип NAT в виртуалбоксе
<|Amblnb|> Еслиб она ещё локалхост невидела, этоб было нечто ))
<Dimka> но тогда ubunt'a не видит винду
<|Amblnb|> ТОгда 2 сети подыми
<go8765> Dimka, незнаю.. у меня из коробки был нет..
<go8765> кто-то может помочь настроить звук?
<Dimka> как в винде узнать адрес выданый по DHCP?
<|Amblnb|> В скайпе?
<|Amblnb|> посмотреть инфу о сетевом подключении
<Dimka> вспомнил ipconfig
<|Amblnb|> Ну да легче найти конфиг, чем нажать на значёк у часов ))
<Dimka> ubunt'a не пингует винду
<Snoopik> пингует
<Snoopik> ты по локали?
<Dimka> да
<|Amblnb|> А зачем вообще нужна эта сеть? Не легче ли сделать общую папку?
<|Amblnb|> Или там ещё сервера на компе
<Snoopik> Ну у меня иногда глючит локалка, я вижу все компы винды, могу на них зайти, а вот они меня не видят
<|Amblnb|> Сомневаюсь что они увидят виртуалку
<Snoopik> У меня не виртуалка
<|Amblnb|> аа
<Snoopik> 10.04
<Snoopik> щас до 10.10 и до 11.04 обновляюсь
<|Amblnb|> просто вы оба красные )
<Snoopik> Блин, как ник авторизовать то?)))
<Snoopik> Он зареган давно уже, а как не помню
<|Amblnb|> Snoopik:  /msg NickServ REGISTER пароль email.
<Snoopik> пишу /Msg NICKSERV identify [пароль], пишет что мол авторизован
<Snoopik> Да зареган говорю)
<|Amblnb|> ТОгда спрашивай у NickServ
<Snoopik> ?Msg NICKSERV identify 927qtpmw iqsoftware@mail.ru
<Snoopik> Ю_Б
<Snoopik> >_<
<Snoopik> ля...
<shenmue> хы
<|Amblnb|> Ник писать не надо
<Snoopik> ущелЪ пароЛ менять
<Snoopik> я ник и не пишу
<|Amblnb|> тогда 85 человек пошли пробовать )
<shenmue> Snoopik а у тебя пароль с почтой совпадает?
<Snoopik> NickServ (NickServ@services.): You are already logged in as Snoopik.
<shenmue> тебе марина привет передает
<Morf1n> Всем привет
<conan_chief> всем привет
<conan_chief> может кто поможет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151264.0
<conan_chief> спасибо
<shenmue> могу дать совет
<conan_chief> слушаю внимательно
<shenmue> душешипательную историю убери
<conan_chief> хорошо. что дальше
<shenmue> и напиши что есть. и что нужно
<alex6567> conan_chief: c интернета нет бут не получится. параметр по dhcp передается
<alex6567> потом тормоза какие будут и счет за инет
<alex6567> за траффик
<shenmue> точнее не убери отредактируй
<alex6567> один сервер оставь
<conan_chief> трафика не будет. и скорость будет около 70 мб\с
<conan_chief> по отпике
<Nor8> А я бы историю оставил)) Оживляет ситуацию, война миров прям. ))0
<alex6567> пров не разрешит тебе параметр dhcp поставить
<shenmue> да на это жалуются часто
<shenmue> вместе инфы куча бесполезного
<conan_chief> а что если у провайдера поставить сервер который будет соединяться по openVPN
<conan_chief> и
<conan_chief> или это нереальзуемо?
<Nor8> conan_chief: Есть предложение перенести серверную в другую часть здания на выходных ))
<Nor8> Физически
<alex6567> а если загрузочные диски в тонкие клиенты подключается к инет и лезем на миррор яндеск ру за образом линукса к примеру для загрузки
<san4o> речь идет о загрузке через  пикси ?
<go8765> чувствую пора ити на англоязычный канал за помошью...(
<alex6567> go8765: а в чем проблема
<conan_chief> бля какието нездоровые хрусты в потолке
<conan_chief> ребят я сваливаю
<conan_chief> позже зайду
<conan_chief> пишите в тему на форуме
<conan_chief> пасиб
<alex6567> conan_chief: береги себя
<Nor8> ))) Здравствуйте, я пишу вам из разрушающегося дома)))
<alex6567> как выдрать страницу из пдф
<alex6567> кто знает
<alex6567> полезная таблица на 97 странице
<go8765> alex6567, где-то так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=148554.0
<shenmue> alex6567 в хтмл перевести
<shenmue> как вариант
<koi-8> alex6567: Скриншот сделай =/
<alex6567> а просто вырезать и оставить в Pdf нельзя?
<go8765> alex6567, вообщем звука как-бы нет и он как бы есть (в гстример пропертис он теститься, а так его нету, если вкратце)
<alex6567> купи саунд бластер копейки стоит
<skai> sharikoff: ты че наделал?
<go8765> alex6567, попробуй скрин сделать...
<go8765> alex6567, про саундбластер это мне?
<alex6567> скрин не пройдет страница большая
<alex6567> пойду гуглить
<go8765> alex6567, скрин с прокруткой
<skai> sharikoff: ты зачем свой снег нам отправил?8 мая жеж.
<sharikoff> skai: =)
<Nor8> go8765: Твоя эпопея со звуком длится столько, что за это время можно было бы раз 20 переставить дистр или научиться удалять установленное через синаптик
<sharikoff> дошел?
<Morf1n> Кто замечал такой прикол, когда на диске заканчивается место, то при следующем входе не в пускает в ОС выводится окно авторизации, но логин-пасс не принимается
<go8765> Nor8, охохо.... я сомневаюсь что дрова, установленные скриптом появятся в синаптике
<Nor8> go8765: Ну-ну, продолжай в том же духе
<skai> sharikoff: ну вот 0 градусов и начал выпадать.пока слегка
<skai> завтра нагонит
<sharikoff> у нас то метель была
<shenmue> go8765 он мог из сети и пакеты с дебом качать иставить
<skai> ну так она плавно к нам приходит.возьмет завтра и метеленьку нагонит
<Nor8> shenmue: Тихо, не подсказывай! :-D Пусть сам разберется ;-)
<go8765> shenmue, тыже видет тот скрипт.. тама такого небыло
<shenmue> я тебе как вариант назвал
<go8765> shenmue, там с альсовсого сайта качались исходники и компилировались
<go8765> shenmue, сдесь теория мне какбы не очень поможет(
<Morf1n> значить не кто не стыкался
<go8765> Morf1n, было бы странно если бы сдесь кто-то повторил подобную глупость)
<Morf1n> какую глупость?
<go8765> Morf1n, я на это и не сильно то и надеялся..
<Rango> Ðåáÿò, çäîðîâî, ó ìåíÿ ïîíÿòíûé øðèôò?
<go8765> <Morf1n> значить не кто не стыкался это мне было?
<shenmue> не тебе
<Morf1n> go8765: это всем
<Morf1n> go8765: не принимай так близко к серцу
 * go8765 моя надежда начинает умирать(
<Rango> Здравствуйте. Мой язык понятен?
<Morf1n> да
<Morf1n> Привет
<sharikoff> Rango: русский по моему язык? не?
<Rango> Да.
<alex6567> кодировка кошерна
<alex6567> ;-D
<sharikoff> Чувствую че то знакомое..
<Rango> У кого есть ссылка на скачивание книги Теория чисел: задачи и решения. Просветов Г.И.
<Rango> Только не на платный архив...
<|Amblnb|> помоему это не тот канал о_О
<shenmue> это не гугол вио
<Rango> А че делать, все равно все молчат... Вот я и спросил.
<shenmue> а платные архивы это круто придумали
<Rango> Ага. Еще бы деньги с короткого номера на мой счет приодили. Было бы вообще круто! :)
<sharikoff> могу книжки по цискам расшарить
<Rango> Что такое "циски"?
<sharikoff> что то типа убунту
<koi-8> Rango: cisco
<sharikoff> чуть послабже
<Rango> А математикой кто-нибудь тут увлекается? Или все только компами и Ubuntu?
<skai> ну я увлекаюсь девушками
<skai> комп - всего лишь комп
<sharikoff> https://www.dropbox.com/s/npgskc2gb0kh30p чудь чудь
<shenmue> а я математику закончил с 3 классе изучать
<shenmue> в*
<NGE01> кто знает как заставить скайп видеть мне нужное разрешение для вебки? v4l2ctrl при создании конфига и сама не всостоянии его менять(
<sharikoff> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k16wz9jftjblreh по джуникам
<NGE01> а вот прога guvcviever может и хорошо
<skai> NGE01: жамкнуть по камере и выбрать двойнойц размер :)
<NGE01> skai, а без жаргона и по русски
<skai> NGE01: zhamknut po kamere i vibrat dvoinoj razmer
<Morf1n> Rango: если знаешь издание попробуй на ихнем сайте найти(если он есть) там в pdf должно быть. я так частенько делаю
<User086[web]> всем ку кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<NGE01> skai, слова жамкать в русском словаре нет, так что переведи
<Morf1n> Rango: попробуй глянуть тут bhv.ru
<skai> NGE01: словарик не тот юзаешь:)
<NGE01> skai, ксажелению даже гугл не вкурсе что это значит!
<Morf1n> гугл не в теме))
<skai> ну так.буржуйский поисковик
<Rango> А может не "жамкнуть" а жмякнуть? Тогда просто ударь ее
<NGE01> Rango, спасибо.
<NGE01> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai> вы что жамк от жмяка не отличаете?
<Rango> Google знает почи все! ЖА́МКАТЬ, жамкаю, жамкаешь, ·несовер. (к жамкнуть) (·обл. ).
<Rango>  
<Rango> 1. кого-что. Жать, сдавливать.
<Rango>  
<Rango>  
<Rango>  
<Rango> 2. ·без·доп. Сжимать челюсти, чавкать.
<Morf1n> прям канал толкового словаря
<skai> @voice Rango
<NGE01> skai, что ж ни кто не вкурсу что можно предпринять в моём случаи?
<skai> NGE01: ну я ж тебе сказал:)тебе даж вон с гугла словарика дали перевод:)как ты искал - непонятно
<NGE01> skai, суть в том что это не подход и не решение
<alagos> Добрый день. Есть доступ к серверу удалённо. При попытке что то установить - пишет что память переполнена! Что за? Как лечить?
<Rango> NGE01:  Я бы помог, но у меня вебки нет.:(
<NGE01> Rango, соболезную
<sharikoff> skai: во сколько по москве хоккей не в кусе?
<alagos> Никто не подскажет в какую сторону хоть копать?
<sharikoff> alagos: df -h посмотри
<User086[web]> yandex.ru
<alagos> sharikoff: ща гляну. Спасибо
<OO2u> Ребят, кто юзает Raiser4 и для каких целей?
<Rango> NGE01: А ты пробовал "Обратную связь"? Позвони им спроси, может они знают? :)
<alagos> sharikoff: http://slexy.org/view/s2HheDFrDz
<skai> sharikoff: не.хокеями не увлекаюсь
<zoi> А что означает (i) у ника?)
<Abbattar> Òòðà!
<sharikoff> alagos: корень занят на 100 процентов
<NGE01> Rango, кому позванить?
<alagos> Abbattar:!utf8
<alagos> !utf8:abbatar
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='utf8:abbatar'
<Rango> Ну операторам Skype через сеть.
<alagos> !utf8 |  abbatar
<ubuntuhelp> abbatar: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<alagos> sharikoff: а как его очистить? Я просто не представляю чем его могло так забить...
<Rango> NGE01: Или Вид - Звонки... Тут поищи, я не знаю что там. У меня туда нельзя.
<Abbattar> Так видно?
<Rango> NGE01: А к операторам через Помощь - Обратная связь.
<sharikoff> Посмотри куда у тя чо монтируется по фстабу
<alagos> Abbattar: да, теперь видно.
<sharikoff> И чисти путем удаления
<sharikoff> Опт например
<sharikoff> И тд
<NGE01> Rango, попробуем
<alagos> у меня на сервере нету fstab -l
<alagos> ппц...
<alex6567> народ а что пакаджа tvision для убунты нету, я рыдаю
<sharikoff> Просто mount набери
<alex6567> нужна либа
<alex6567> она хорошая такая вся из себя
<alex6567> gpl
<alex6567> кошерная
<alex6567> :-D
<NGE01> Rango, вот память дырявая, совсем забыл что мик не работает с заднего входа, только с переднего? что за странная особенность?
<alagos> sharikoff: ну оно и показало что это корень и что примонтировано /dev/sda1 на / ...
<sharikoff> Ну
<sharikoff> Остальное тоже показало?
<sharikoff> Куда смонтировано?
<sharikoff> Вот остальное не трогай а другие каталога чисти
<sharikoff> Мысль ясна?
<sharikoff> Пример
<sharikoff> Я вижу что у меня дев сда1 смонтироан в /
<alagos> Тупо удалением в виде rm -R или uninstal?
<Rango> NGE01: Возможно особенность штекера, а может что-то другое...
<sharikoff> А дев сда2 в /usr
<sharikoff> Вот я захожу на сервак
<Abbattar> скажите,чтобы gcc компилятор обновить на убунт10.10 доп пакеты не нужны?
<sharikoff> Делаюсь рутом и набираю cd /
<sharikoff> Usr не трогаю остальное чищу
<alagos> тупо rm?
<NGE01> Rango, скорее всего просто 11.04 дикие проблемы с этим потому что один и тотже мик. 10.10 не было таких траб
<sharikoff> Тупо посмотреть чо там
<sharikoff> И если ненужно грохнуть но не каталог
<sharikoff> А то что в каталоге
<sharikoff> И в следующий раз думать када размечаешь
<alagos> Разве 2 гига не было достаточно под конфиг? Я просто попытался установить веб панель... И почему то не хватило места. А она всего то пару десятков метров весила...
<SergeyIT> sharikoff ты о чем? Места жалко (
<sharikoff> alagos: я даже вникать нехочу чо там
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: :) дурная голова сервакам покоя не дает :)
<alagos> А если на серваке настроен апачь и все остальное, реально как то переразметить под него площадку так, что бы удаленно это сделать... Что бы в хостцентр не ехать...
<sharikoff> Попроси ip kvm
<zoi> alagos: удаленно вряд ли
<sharikoff> Слей базы конфиги и сами сайты
<sharikoff> И размечай
<Rango> NGE01: http://kubuntu.ru/node/2559 Тут  посмотри. Может поможет. Самый нижний ответ.
<hivemind> Хай
<zoi> Ку
<hivemind> Где-нибудь есть эквалайзер на rhythmbox?
<hivemind> Модуль в смысле
<shenmue> где нибуть да есть
<sharikoff> Панель это если хостинг.. Для остального это шлак
<alagos> Так у меня хостинг...
<alagos> Потому и копаю в сторону панели...
<sharikoff> Панели для юзеров?
<alagos> И для реселлеров
<sharikoff> Все равно не люблю я их..
<sharikoff> Срут они много лишнего
<alagos> Мне они тоже не очень по душе... Но руками крутить все - можно обламаться
<sharikoff> Это да..
<sharikoff> Для своих или на продажу?
<sharikoff> Хостинг
<alagos> На продажу
<alagos> Пока только подняли его - условия халявные
<sharikoff> Тада да.. Панель надо..
<alagos> Типа - первым 50-ти - на 1 год бесплатный гиговый хостинг и 1 мускульная база
<alagos> Вот я тоже пришел к выводу что нада панель... Начал ее ставить - и место закончилось...
<alagos> Я в шоке
<sharikoff> Ставь с префиксом
<sharikoff> В уср например
<sharikoff> А не в корень
<alagos> Видимо придеться так и сделать, но поскольку оно накатывается через скрипт - я хз как его удалить)
<sharikoff> Залезь глянь куда вкатило
<sharikoff> Потом отредактируй пути и ставь
<alagos> А есть какой то упрощенный способ удаления всех пакетов, допустим, установленных за сегодня?
<shenmue> в кэш по дате отсортировать. сделать список и удалить
<danag> скажите пожалуйста у меня почему то iso образ remastersys не загружается как livecd
<danag> сперва появляется приглашение boot:
<Abbattar> alagos, если только делал откаты
<danag> если нажать ввод
<alagos> Abbattar: не делал...
<uvvtu> как можно проверить встали ли видео дрова
<sharikoff> Glxgear
<sharikoff> Вроде ба..
<uvvtu> Glxgear: команда не найдена
<uvvtu> uvvtu@uvvtu-AO533:~
<danag> запускается......выбираем загрузится.... начинает загружаться а потом ошибка монтирования /boot и приглашение initframs
<sharikoff> glx и таб нажми 2раза
<sharikoff> Записал хреново :)
<danag> В чем может быть проблема подскажите пожалуйста
<uvvtu> да что то нет ничего
<danag> дважны писал сперва в консоли потом GUi
<sharikoff> uvvtu:  запусти 3д игрушку
<uvvtu> да нет игрушек. просто нет ни компиза. не менюшки не могу поменять
<SergeyIT> danag, скачан с ошибками или записан с ошибками... или железо
<danag> сперва remstersys cfds потом .... iso писал что все ок без ошибок но ничего не загружается
<danag> ergeyIT скачал с репа
<alagos> а какой командой систему от лишнего чистить? autoclean? что то не вижу такой на серваке...
 * Abbattar пошел
<Abbattar> удачи!
<shenmue> от лишнего чего?
<alagos> не используемые пакеты, конфиги, и.т.д
<shenmue> апт-гет clean и апт-гет autoclean
<go8765> может кто вкурсе как исправить когда звук есть только в vlc...?
<alagos> пишет что вырублен конфиг dpkg)
<zoi> пульс пак поставь
<zoi> Народ, где найти дрова на принтер Lexmark r4350? на 10.04
<shenmue> ну в первую очереь вычеркним офф сайт производителя
<shenmue> там ес-но никогда не стоит искать
<zoi> shenmue: Там и нету(
<zoi> Все обыскал уже, нету
<shenmue> все обыскал это где?
<zoi> Гугл мне ничего не выдал, в репах даже хз где искать
<zoi> Автопоиск дров тоже ничего не выдал
<zoi> Уже и не знаю где искать. Единственный принт с которым проблема. НР все определил
<SergeyIT> zoi, http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=Lexmark+r4350+ubuntu&kgs=1&kls=0
<zoi> SergeyIT: Спасибо, пойду смотреть!
<SergeyIT> zoi, не за что (это называется - послал ;))
<zoi> SergeyIT: Да я по поисковикам не нашел (по нашим по крайней мере) =)
<shenmue> Linux Mint 11 RC ^^
<alagos> где посмотреть логи того что было установлено на систему, и что из веб-сервера было выключено\изменено? Такие логи где то храняться?
<go8765>  может кто вкурсе как исправить когда звук есть только в vlc...?
<shenmue> опять ты
<alagos> ога)
<go8765> shenmue, ты ничё не знаешь) можешь не подсказывать)
<shenmue> да тебе бесполезно подсказывать
<shenmue> хотя один совет могу дать
<shenmue> смени тему оформления
<go8765> )
<shenmue> ты не дальтоник?
<shenmue> а то где то встречал скрин дальтоника . правда там поцветастее было но все равно ужас
<go8765> shenmue, а если издалека... почему не ставится пакет http://paste.ubuntu.com/604849/
<go8765> shenmue, не стоит обсуждать мою тему оформления, она иногда меняется всё-равно, так что я не совсем могу понять что именно тебе не нравится и о чём ты говоришь...)
<shenmue> на черном фоне черные буквы... вполне ништяк
<Nor8> ))
<shenmue> go8765 тебе в самом низу пишут почему не ставится пакет
<shenmue> Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.35-29-generic'
<go8765> shenmue, я понимаю, но почему он может его найти я же добавил ппа?
<shenmue> по какой инфе ты такое делаешь?
<Nor8> go8765: Поставь уже дистр заново и не полощи нам моск
<Nor8> У 11.04 есть пакеты стабильного компиза или нужно репы руками добавлять?
<go8765> shenmue, данный пакет я ставлю по сету из анлоязычного канала, так как сдесь отчегото больше любят давать советы типа - не полощи нам мозг, опять ты  и переустанови дистр...(
<go8765> *совету
<zoi> SergeyIT: Так и не нашел =/ ладно завтра поищу) пойду спать
<zoi> Всем доброй ночи!
<Morf1n> Ребята подскажите как через консоль вызвать параметры настроек для клавиатуры?
<shenmue> gnome-keyboard-properties
<Nor8> go8765: Твои претензии беспочвенны! Другой давно бы на твоем месте эту проблему решил, сам, без ансамбля!
<Morf1n> сорри не указал дистрибутив: рунту 10,04
<go8765> Nor8, нет притензий. я констатирую факт...
<Morf1n> shenmue: не работает команда
<Nor8> go8765: Факт, что ты не можешь решить свою маленькую проблему и продолжаешь троллить в прямом эфире.
<shenmue> go8765 а мне кажется что ты им не рассказал что то
<shenmue> Morf1n а оболочка какая?
<Morf1n> runtu 10.04 LXDE
<Morf1n> весь интерфейс облазил нету
<shenmue> наверное потому что нету
<Morf1n> как это? нету банальних настроек)  дело в том что они были после установки, но после того как глюкнул дистр по причине нехватки места на диске где-то вске затерялось. и даже через востановление поврежденых пакетов не помогло....
<shenmue> fsKbSetting
<shenmue> только маленькие буквы
<Morf1n> команда не найдена
<shenmue> тогда посмотри в меню
<shenmue> это только в рунту в лхде есть параметры клавы кстати
<Morf1n> хочу настроить переключение раскладки
<shenmue> так в лхде это через консоль делалось
<User100[web]> кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<san4o> User100[web]: улыбнуло : кажется меняет ай пи раз в 30 минут
<User100[web]> там потом я написал как айпи меняет
<san4o> User100[web]: другими словами тебе нада чтоб ктото помог правильно маршрутизацию оформить ...
<User100[web]> не совсем нужно сначало запустить 2 инета а не 1
<san4o> User100[web]: читая твой вопрос мозг немного подгружается
<san4o> User100[web]: запустить 2 инета а не 1, ты можеш назначить чтобы определенные ресурсы брало с 1 интерфейа а остальный со 2го
<User121[web]> Здравствуйте. У меня убунту 11.04. Подскажите пожалуйста: программа после нажатия на крестик (закрытие окна) не завершилась, а повидимому спряталась в трей. Как мне ее опять запустить. На боковой панели ее нет.
<User100[web]> мне нужно чтобы все ресурсы с обоих работали если 1 упадёт второй останется
<User100[web]> там много вопросов я их постепено перебираю
<san4o> User121[web]: ну например ты вводиш ya.ru через какой интерфейс обращатся к серверу ?
<User121[web]> <san4o> не понял вопрос?
<NGE01> User100[web], сталкнулся я с такой проблемой, здесь не помогли, решил с помощью нескольких виртуальных машин.
<san4o> User121[web]: сори не тебе я User100[web]:  )
<san4o> User121[web]: а по твоему вопросу выкл и вкл не пробовал ?
<User121[web]> выкл и вкл чего?
<User100[web]> через второй если не получиться значит через первый пусть идёт.
<san4o> User121[web]: ну прогу которая не закрылась
<User121[web]> <san4o> мне нужно знать как посмотреть какие программы висят в трее (область уведомлений или системный лоток - не знаю как правильно)
<san4o> User121[web]: top  или  htop
<User121[web]> <san4o> так в том то и дело, что окно закрылось, а она продолжает работать
<User121[web]> Это программа DC++ , я просто раньше с ней работал и знаю по спешке нажал крестик, хотя знаю, что в ней надо нажимать в меню выход иначе она прячется в трей
<san4o> User100[web]: незнаю какие у тебя идеи по реалиации. но как вариант маленький скрипт который время от времени пингует гугль и если пинг не прошел то ложит 1 интерфейс и поднимает 2й
<User100[web]> мне надо чтобы скорость при торент скачивании и дс++ сумировались и достигали своего теоретического максимума в 40 мбит по 20 каждый
<User121[web]> <san4o> top  или  htop это, что программы или команды (извини, я новичек в линукс)
<san4o> User121[web]: вызови top убей процес потом сново запустиш
<san4o> User121[web]: это диспетчеры процесов
<copyerfiled> люди братья человеки, у меня три сетевые карты eth2 eth3 eth5 можно какимнибудь волшебным способом сбросить их значения на eth0 eth1 eth2 ?
<User121[web]> <san4o> А понял. А вообще на будущее, как посмотреть какие программы висят в трее?
<User100[web]> system monitor
<san4o> User100[web]: сумирование скоростей, ммм ... успехов ...
<User100[web]> санчо читал http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ip_balancing ?
<san4o> User100[web]: читал нечто подобное по этой теме. понял что не из розряда легких задач
<User100[web]> вместе мы сила:)
<san4o> User100[web]: угу
<User121[web]> Никто не в курсе о команде: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" для добавления области уведомления (я щас нагуглил)?
<User121[web]> Вы не пользовались?
<go8765> !name
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<go8765> a как поменять имя командой?
<go8765> подскажите - есть что-то такое но на русском? http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<go8765> может ктонить помочь со сменой звукоухи по умолчанию (cat /proc/asound/cards) ?
 * go8765 мда....
<User100[web]> всем ку кто поможет проблема здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151163.0
<alagos> удалил нах онтрольную панель, почистил апачь и мускуль, и , о чудо, почти все снова работает. Зайдите, пожалуйста, на 4star.com.ua а то я грешу уже на старый кеш, хоть весь и  вычистил. Сайт пашет или пишет что оно "It Works!"?
<conan_chief> всем привет
<conan_chief> это я
<conan_chief> из дома
<conan_chief> что разрушаеться
<conan_chief> скажите есть мысли по моему вопросу?
<san4o> conan_chief: мы думали уже тебя потеряли =)
<conan_chief> хахаха не я в порядке, если интересно потом к вопросу фото приложу.
<san4o> conan_chief: по теме. загрузку пикси через интернет даже не представляю как можно реализовать
<conan_chief> я ушёл и не видел что потом отвечали...
<skai> кто смотрел теорию новую серию?:))
<san4o> conan_chief: а разве не проще просто схему сети чуток подправить
<conan_chief> а если через OpenVPN
<conan_chief> как подправить?
<conan_chief> я прислушаюсь к любым вариантам
<san4o> conan_chief: ну я ж незнаю как у вас там. ты просто писал серверную кудато сдвинули ...
<alagos> А что за вопрос вообще?
<alagos> Как дом сохранить?)
<san4o> skai: бугагашенька )
<conan_chief> я уже думал на тонко клиенты флешек накупить поставить чтонибуть лёгкое с RDP а там проброс портов сделать
<conan_chief> но это кастыль
<conan_chief> к томуже 20 флешек
<san4o> conan_chief: разве все компы не в 1й сети ?
<conan_chief> нет не сдвинули, собираемся перевозить в другой район на територию провайтеда. а он даёт нам связь между офисом и расположением наших серваков полный канал
<conan_chief> безлимитный
<conan_chief> по оптике
<conan_chief> сори, я вернулся. долбаная юнити последние пару дней зависает рандомно
<conan_chief> я пропустил последние сообщения мне
<HoHkaJIoJI> Всем привет
<HoHkaJIoJI> The file '/home/nonkalol/Загрузки/UAG.STAR.WARS.Jedi.Academy.Plus.FULL.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<HoHkaJIoJI> Подскажет кто, как это иправить?
<novns> HoHkaJIoJI, man chmod
<san4o> HoHkaJIoJI: wine /home/nonkalol/Загрузки/UAG.STAR.WARS.Jedi.Academy.Plus.FULL.exe
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, зайди в свойства и сделай его исполняемым
<novns> HoHkaJIoJI, и не забудьте заплатить авторам
<novns> они старались, писали
<HoHkaJIoJI> Всем спасибо, но ответ go8765 стал практичнее всех
<go8765> ктонить может помочь разобраться с http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 ?
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, а меня ещё тут некоторые товарсчи ругают, что я тролю сдесь)))
<HoHkaJIoJI> нехорошие они человеки
 * go8765 что за игнор...?
<vedmedko> да здесь  все посылают в консоль, хотя правую кнопку никто не отменял и на дворе 2011 год(для справки)
<novns> на дворе 2011-й год, консоль всё ещё злободневна
<novns> десктопы меняются, консоль остаётся
<go8765> придётся опять когота вылавливать на англоаязычных каналах(  (уже третий будет...)
<only_you> как в вайне сделать игру на весь екран?
<HoHkaJIoJI> ауу
<HoHkaJIoJI> Народ, подскажите как сделать чтобы USB-флешку читала виртуалка
<Nor8> Включить поддержку усб в виртуальной машине
<HoHkaJIoJI> но как
<HoHkaJIoJI> я включил
<HoHkaJIoJI> там какието фильтры
<HoHkaJIoJI> я неразобрался
<Nor8> Пробуй, методом тыка.
<HoHkaJIoJI> всеравно флешку загружает в убунте, а не в виртуалке
<alex6567> по сети данные кидать не пробовал
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, я жене показал ссылку на тошибку. Она почитала каменты про нее и отговаривает меня от покупки
<alex6567> как альтернативы
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: а причины) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: кста, можно пересечься и потыкать в неё
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: я её перепрошил уже
<Nor8> Не работает на тошибе линукс?
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, получилось с флешкой?
<HoHkaJIoJI> нет
<HoHkaJIoJI> меня только что остоеденило от инета, у меня просто с виртуалкой мост
<TomFarr> Если хош, приезжай к нам гости мы че нить приготовим.
<HoHkaJIoJI> если ты что-то писал по повтори плс=)
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, попробуй создать общую папку в /media
<HoHkaJIoJI> я так и сделал
<HoHkaJIoJI> щас надо скачать дополнения гостевой ОС
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, приедишь?
<TomFarr> у меня вайвай и дома есть
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: сейчас я на работе
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, до скольки?
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, на эту тему есть маны... там вроде просто должно быть
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: до утра
<go8765> ктонить может помочь разобраться в  http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 ?
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, с утра приезжай.
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, чай и бутерброды с колбосой и сыром.
<TomFarr> Тока Сашка просила предупредить тебя что я женат =)
<HoHkaJIoJI> скажите команду копи и паста для терминала
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, всмысле?
<HoHkaJIoJI> ну мне нада файл скопировать в папку, в которую через графическую скопировать нельзя
<HoHkaJIoJI> там root права
<HoHkaJIoJI> вот я щас через терминал хочу
<HoHkaJIoJI> а команду копи и паста незнаю
<go8765> попробуй sudo nautilus
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: с утра только сон)
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: потом как нить решим
<TomFarr> ок
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, получилось?
<TomFarr> апк файлы после установки можно удалять?
<HoHkaJIoJI> да вроде вышло
<HoHkaJIoJI> я отходил прост
<HoHkaJIoJI> но наут запустило
<HoHkaJIoJI> да получилось
<HoHkaJIoJI> спасибо
<xoveax> Какой софтинй можно сдампить потоковое видео? например это rtsp://169.229.131.16:554//classes/s2007/cs61c/20070124.rm?start=00:03:51&end=00:55:22
<xoveax> кроме vlc)
<xoveax> желательно чего-нибудь консольное
<HoHkaJIoJI> кто-то знает где находяться общие папки в виртуал боксе. А то я папку разшарил а найти  ОС немогу её=(
<xoveax> =) там нужно диск какой-то скачать, что-то доустановить и только потом появится абилити шарить папки
<xoveax> сейчас поищу статейку... была где-то
<HoHkaJIoJI> да знаю
<HoHkaJIoJI> я это сделал
<HoHkaJIoJI> тепреь могу шарить папки, только где она находиться?
<HoHkaJIoJI> я даже поиск заюзал и ненашел её
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, а как ты шарил её?
<HoHkaJIoJI> через виртуал бокс
<HoHkaJIoJI> в общие папки
<HoHkaJIoJI> все вроде норм
<HoHkaJIoJI> а на оси нету
<xoveax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<xoveax> читай от Prepare host
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, http://ubuntologia.ru/virtualbox-windows-in-ubuntu
<go8765> если кто может помочь разобраться со звуком...?
<jham> go8765: utf8
<jham> sorry :)
<go8765> jham, у меня чё не утф стоит?
<HoHkaJIoJI> go8765, и ты как всегда в точку=)
<HoHkaJIoJI> мне помогло
<HoHkaJIoJI> спс
 * go8765 вот и почётно лишился звания троля go8765 ! :)
<HoHkaJIoJI> и последнее, эт врятли ктото знает, проще погуглить, но навсякий спрошу: ктото джеди академи ставил на убу?
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, чё за зверь?
<HoHkaJIoJI> старенькая , но классная игруха
<HoHkaJIoJI> стар варс
<HoHkaJIoJI> там мультиплеер щас проработали ппц как
<HoHkaJIoJI> тока графа отстойнячок
<HoHkaJIoJI> хочу погамать...а оно чето устанавилось норм, а зпускаться не в какую
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, а в консоли что пишет?
<HoHkaJIoJI> я нубас, спроси по нубски=)
<HoHkaJIoJI> в какой консоли?
<HoHkaJIoJI> которая при старте игры?
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, у тебя гном?
<HoHkaJIoJI> unity
<HoHkaJIoJI> мне она больше нрав
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, жена увидела чек на воду - ругается
<go8765> тебе надо как-то узнать ккой команда эта игра запускается
<HoHkaJIoJI> блин
<HoHkaJIoJI> сказанул
<HoHkaJIoJI> лан для начала у меня было так, просто консолька игры вылетела и моргнул экран, разрешение поменялось на 800 600, а игра не запустилась, обновил вайн до стабильной версии, щас ваще только думающий кружочек повялется висит, и пропадает, а реакции 0
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI, она из под вайна запускается?
<HoHkaJIoJI> нет.
<HoHkaJIoJI> сек
<HoHkaJIoJI> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2315
<HoHkaJIoJI> скачаю бета пакет вайна, с вайнтриксом
<HoHkaJIoJI> через него трайну
<HoHkaJIoJI> ,kby
<HoHkaJIoJI> блин
<HoHkaJIoJI> та же лажа
<go8765> HoHkaJIoJI,  я пока сори не могу помочь... может поздже
<HoHkaJIoJI> да лан, ты мне и так много помог
<HoHkaJIoJI> ребутнусь
<Popadius> Помогите с проблемой, расширял раздел с ext4 в результате файлыв "перемешались", то есть файлы "битые"
<Popadius> fsch не помогает
<Popadius> fsck
<alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто стыкался с проблемой? Апач, после установки разной гадости, типа панели управления хостингом, дописывает к пути файла дополнительный путь. И непонятно откуда он его берет... Не могу это побороть...
<XuMuK> ку
<alagos> ку
<Popadius> кошмвр вообще
<TomFarr> какая утилита в линуксе роутингом рулит?
<TomFarr> iproute?
<xoveax> iptables ?
<Morfin> Вопрос: как добавить в загрузчик винды линукс, если линукс стоить на отдельном физическом диске и естественно винда не видит его в моем компьютере ну или наоборот в груб добавить винду?
<XuMuK> с лайв сиди установить груб, он всё увидит чо надо...
<go8765> я как всегда со своим вопросом:  помогите пожалуйста розобраться со звуком....
<Morfin> А вариант через виндовский загружщик?
<XuMuK> вин даже просто с разделами линуксовскими без костылей работать не может, о каком виндовом загрузчике речь вапсче?)
<XuMuK> go8765, а по твоему вопросу лично я хз чем помочь... тебе ж шарикоф объяснял чо делать, не?
<go8765> XuMuK, из того что я помню : так это - переустанови убунту....
<go8765> как бы не особая помощь....
<Popadius> повторю вопрос. Есть раздел с ext4, размер был очень некорректно изменён, в итоге файлы по факту битые (скажем кусок фильма в сериале), fsck было - говорит всё в порядке
<Popadius> есть вариант всё поправить?
<XuMuK> нет, если только попробовать какую нить тулзу по восстановлению данных, но хорошие все платные и довольно дорогие
<go8765> Morfin, http://ram32.ru/2008/01/13/ubuntu_bootloader_repair/
<Popadius> это печально
<go8765> Maratich, но если будут трудности. то я не смогу подсказать
<XuMuK> да уж
<Popadius> ладно поробую testdisk,  fdjcm xnj ghblevftn
<Popadius> авось че-нить сделает
<Popadius> кстати есть смысл пользовать debugfs?
<XuMuK> при чом тут дебаг, если ты говоришь, что ты сам накосяпорил?
<Popadius> проблема в том что прога вылетела
<Popadius> перемещала раздел по диску, и пуух... то есть все фыайлы на месте, но по факту в них белиберда
<Maratich> go8765 спасибо что ошибся :) я кажется нашел чем помочь Morfin'y
<Maratich> http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php на англ
<go8765> Maratich, и такое бывает)
<Maratich> http://uranus.chrysocome.net/linux/bootlinux.htm вот еще, и вот на русском http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/linux_xp_load.txt.html
<go8765> XuMuK, ты не знаешь почему у меня volti пытается регулировать звук не в физической карте а в virtmidi?
 * TomFarr написал маленькую статейку http://bit.ly/iQktCl
<Maratich> вкратце - 512 байт копируются на загр дискету в файл, а потом этот файл на диск С и редактируется boot.ini
<XuMuK> вы оба чо то не то говорите... он же спросил как ВИНДОВЫМ загрузчиком ето сделать, а вы один на убунтовый бутфиксер его посылаете, а второй дает ссыль на то как в груб (линуксовый загрузчег) добавить пункт линукса...
<Maratich> ненене
<Maratich> смотри внимательно
<XuMuK> go8765, ты меня спроси я знаю чо такое волти?
<XuMuK> :)
<go8765> XuMuK, аналог volumeicon
<Maratich> ну и совсем развернуто - http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/MINI-HOWTO-ru/Linux+NT-Loader.html
<XuMuK> тоже самое могу сказать и о ней)
<Maratich> испугался...
<go8765> Maratich, )
<go8765> XuMuK, а такую программу ты знаешь? http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0509/h_1304885925_bbf63aa881.png
<XuMuK> такую да... сам с ней бывало... эээ... мучалсо
<go8765> XuMuK, можно эту ошибку пофиксить как-то?
<XuMuK> но ето было давно... де то с 9.10 у меня проблем не было
<XuMuK> как то можно, но я тебе уже сказал, я не знаю как...
<go8765> (
 * go8765 может кто может помочь мне со звуком? 
<XuMuK> вот вы вечно всякой ерунды наставите, которая систему гасит, а потом жалуетесь, что убунта, да и вапще линукс УГ...
<Oleg_Andreych> доброго времени суток
<Oleg_Andreych> не знает ли кто сервиса для ubuntu типа hotspot shield, чтоб можно было пользовать last.fm и hulu?
<go8765> XuMuK, кто жалуется? я например не жалуюсь... меня когда задалбывает ... пользуюсь виндой)
<Oleg_Andreych> с hotspot shield почти срослось, только они видимо для подключения по инструкции для iphone фильтруют не-айфоны
<Nadezhda> :)
<XuMuK> go8765, блин, правда не знаю чем помочь могу...
<go8765> XuMuK, это тебе ни о чём не говорит? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604943/
<XuMuK> banshee и rythmbox вроде могут вроде last.fm стримить
<XuMuK> go8765, ета ошибка следует из той, почини ту и ета исчезнет... наверное...
<Oleg_Andreych> XuMuK, стримить то могут, есть там только ограничение на 30 песен для жителей определённых стран
<Oleg_Andreych> XuMuK, далее за деньги
<XuMuK> а, вон чо... ну я не знал, я етим не пользуюсь...
 * go8765 тишина.....
<ssredfield> полная тишина
<SergeyIT> go8765, включи музыку
<go8765> SergeyIT, звук то не работает)
<go8765> не могу включить... (звучит почти как насмешка) )
<SergeyIT> go8765, знаю ;)
<go8765> SergeyIT, может чё подскажешь? (я уже ого как продвинулся в своих дебрях) )
<SergeyIT> go8765, не подскажу, проблем не было
<go8765> SergeyIT, а из теории...
<SergeyIT> go8765, так я не теоретик )
<go8765> SergeyIT,  можешь посмотреть пожалуста http://paste.ubuntu.com/604943/
<IDDQD> Чего бы такого поковырять? сгорел на солнце спать немогу (
<go8765> IDDQD, мой звук можна)
<IDDQD> не, ты с ним 2 сутки ковыряешся это затягивает )
<go8765> IDDQD, 2ой месяц - не хочешь? )
<IDDQD> ну вот)) затянуло ))
<go8765> IDDQD, может всё-таки посмотришь? http://paste.ubuntu.com/604943/ )
<IDDQD> вынос моска
<TomFarr> IDDQD, помоги прокси сервер поднять
<alagos> как можно попроще скопировать настройки сервака отвечающие за доступ по ssh, группы пользователей и квоту, а все остальное ПО удалить нах?
<go8765> подскажите плиз что значит bash: /home/go8765/.bash_profile: line 6: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<go8765> точнее - как пофиксить это
<Nor8> go8765: Удали /home и перезагрузись
<go8765> Nor8, что то мнге подсказывает что это не очень хороший совет....
<Nor8> go8765: А ты пробовал следовать советам?
<go8765> Nor8, такому совету как ты дал я не хочу следовать(
<go8765> Nor8, и твоя демогогия чувствую никак не направлена на помощь....
<Nor8> go8765: Тебе уже ничто и никто не поможет )))
<go8765> Nor8, да о великий всевидяший и всезнающий
<Morf1n> А как создать LIveCD(к примеру хочу востановить груб)?
<hivemind> go8765, .bash_profile битый
<hivemind> Попробуй настройки терминала на дефолт сбросить
<go8765> hivemind, как это сделать?
<hivemind> Правой кнопкой в терминале -> профили
<hivemind> Видишь что-нибудь кроме default?
<hivemind> go8765, а что ты вообще пытаешься сделать?
<go8765> hivemind, вообще я звук пытаюсь починить)
<hivemind> Оо, ну со звуком я не знаю
<go8765> hivemind, выглядит всё примерно так http://paste.ubuntu.com/604943/
<hivemind> Не, не знаю, УМВР
<go8765> hivemind, кроме default там ничё нету... и эта втрочка у меня была в quake
<go8765> hivemind, что такое умвр ?
<hivemind> Аа, ну quake я не ставил, я думал у тебя вообще в системе звка нет
<hivemind> У Меня Всё Работает
<go8765> hivemind, звук как бы есть и как бы нет
<hivemind> Это как?
<go8765> hivemind, в vlc , банши и гстример пропертис он есть. а в тотеме - нет
<go8765> и в опере нет
<hivemind> Звуковая карта встроенная?
<go8765> а фуубникс и звуковые регуляторы вообще падают при запуске(
<go8765> да
<go8765> но походу у меня нарисовалась ещё какая-то виртуальная карта
<go8765> hivemind,  virtmidi назыывается
<hivemind> Ух, ёпте
<UNIm95> Привет весем
<go8765> hivemind, и походу из-за неё волти падает, когда вместо встроенной патается её регулировать
<hivemind> Я сейчас на сонную голову вряд ли что-то пойму, я и так с этим дела не имел. Пошёл-ка я спать
<UNIm95> Вопрос возник. У кого-нибудь на канале есть ноут thinkpad x120e или edge?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<XuMuK> ку всем
<inkvizitor68sl> ам?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, де можно скачать AOSP?)
<inkvizitor68sl> а фик знает
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, у тя чо стоит? ты ж вроде говорил у тя опен сурс)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня самопиленная
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в смысле не мной, а кем то
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, так они все кем то самопиленые))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> Lex_S, палишсо)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, я вот тоже хочу де нить взять оригинал и попробовать попилить его))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, во, кстати! можешь мне на новом серваке тоже напоминалку как на том была прикрутить?
<XuMuK> которая на мыло писала, если он падал...
<opylk> доброй ночи! вопрос по поводу  Overlay-scrollbars in Chrome/ium
<opylk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/mimic-the-look-of-ubuntus-overlay-scrollbars-in-chromeium/
<opylk> у меня что-то не вышло в хрониуме сделать полосу прокрутки в стиле Overlay-scrollbars
<vonderer> что, нет оверлея?
<opylk> только сузился скроллер
<opylk> ))
<vonderer> правильно
<vonderer> так и должно быть :)
<opylk> но когда подвожу указатель, то не появляется
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: номер какой ?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нну) ?
<vonderer> opylk, так и должно быть же. скроллбары в хроме свои, не от gtk.
<vonderer> с соответствующими последствиями
<opylk> так как у них вышло
<vonderer> при чём я до сих пор не могу понять, ЗАЧЕМ
<opylk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/mimic-the-look-of-ubuntus-overlay-scrollbars-in-chromeium/
<vonderer> на скринах нет оверлеев.
<opylk> зачем? экономия пикселей :-D
<vonderer> а, ну там ниже вроде написали, что осилили оформить
<opylk> вот лажа, это ночной бред... это у меня бредни были
<opylk> то в gedit есть оверлей на скрине,а у браузера нету
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, блин, вечно ты мне ети вопросы на засыпку задаешь))
<XuMuK> вроде 57
<XuMuK> но н е уверен)
<vladgobelen> Нажмите на курок, чтобы отправить ошибку создателю
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: готово
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, спс)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, а то они тут на днях пол дня без сервера сидели))
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего мне не написали?
<XuMuK> а там кроме Паши тебя не знает же никто)
<inkvizitor68sl> а...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-30
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<beerseller> Утро доброе
<TheFalkorr> охтыжфутынуты
<TheFalkorr> пропал тут сигналец 3жи на днях
<TheFalkorr> звякнул.оставил заявку.починили.но как то не так починили
<TheFalkorr> 5-8 мегабит стало минимум скорость.а раньше в данной комнате днем 1-2 мегабита было
<andrex> вышку поставили наверно рядом.
<beerseller> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/zukitwo-zukini-holo-theme-packs-updated.html
<beerseller> Многие ждали эти темы
<beerseller> Zukitwo даже для unity релизнулся
<TheFalkorr> andrex: она итак рядом была
<TheFalkorr> andrex: просто видимо перезагрузили
<Pastuh> Доброе утро всем! :)
 * Pastuh пошел варить кофе
<Pastuh> как-то тихо сегодня :(
<TheFalkorr> у всех все работает:)
<gim_> Да и на форуме как-то меньше проблем связанных с обновлением убунты =)
<jlewka> разобрался я вчера с этим вайном...)
<jlewka> но не без последствий... вся проблема была в gettext , он почему ты пытался одновременно пытался поставить gettext:i386 и amd64, которые между собой конфликтовали...
<jlewka> после удаление этих пакетов смог установить вайн через apt-get ...) но млин... gettext за собой утянул grub и X мля....
<andrex> эх пошел я в ребут
<Scrimmer> Утречко доброе всем
<andrex> у кого утричко, а у когото вечер уже)
<tga_artv> Доброе-Доброе!!!
<jlewka> что за доброе утро которое начинается с краха системы)
<tga_artv> гы:)
<adskifbiz> считай, что день начался с секса. Что тут плохого
<jlewka> нафик такой секс)
<tga_artv> зато безопасный
<adskifbiz> хард убьешь - станет опасный
<jlewka> не уверен)
<beerseller> У меня сейчас утро на раоте.
<beerseller> У нас никуда не переносили
<Scrimmer> Pastuh: yo
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: и тебе доброе утро :)
<Scrimmer> както тихо тут
<Pastuh> вот и я об этом же :)
<Scrimmer> чиркни в пм
<beerseller> Блин. Что-то работать не тянеn >_<
<TheFalkorr> надо пойти закупить хавки
<ibolit> hi all
<ibolit> друзья, поставил тут xubuntu 12.04  и какая то шняга с кирилическими шрифтами... какие то они некрасивые чтоли
<ibolit> кто то еще сталкивался с такой шнягой? где напильником поработать никто не подскажет?
<Quest2010> сглаживание  ? должно помочь ну и с размерами поиграться я уменьшаю обычно на 1-2 единицы.
<ibolit> ща глянем
<pr0mode> ку
<ibolit> хм... а в скайпе так и остались уроские шрифты :(
<TheFalkorr> пипец
<TheFalkorr> скучно им, сволотам.
<TheFalkorr> соревнование устроили
<TheFalkorr> пешеходов ловить, пока один не победит отряд
<TheFalkorr> а мне вот делать нечего штрафы оплачивать изза их скуки
<baronos> гуд, патч влипили для тотема, чтоб качество с тьюба было нормуль :)
<TheFalkorr> гуд. тотем страдает ненужностью.
<sharikoff> http://habrahabr.ru/post/143014/#habracut
<TheFalkorr> хотя для него даж линзу для втентаклевиков сделали
<sharikoff> опять супер информативный пост
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: этож швабра
<brestows> хай зомби!
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а ты что ожидал
<sharikoff> ну какой нтьрасклад как с этим бороться
<sharikoff> листинг патча
<sharikoff> как накладывать и тд
<TheFalkorr> а зачем?чай не лор. по ссылкам сами сходят
<sharikoff> а там давайте похлопаем в ладоши посильнее
<sharikoff> может быть дед мороз услышит нас
<sharikoff> ниочем
<TheFalkorr> фшшшшш
<Pastuh> ;)
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/ubuntu-builder-updated-with-new-ui-user.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UbuntuVibes+%28Ubuntu+Vibes%29
<The_BROS> Как добавить группу Virtualbox для использования Windows XP на виртуальной машине?
<ua1000> Хм, не могу понять почему мой ip-шник банится, хотя клиент почти 2 недели не включал ?
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: как в юнити\гноме не знаю, но могу дать общий консольный метод man usermod
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> в гноме я настраивал, но в 12.04 не могу найти где находятся группы и пользователи
<[Raiden]> с поиском я не могу помочь, т.к. пользователь kde. если не найдешь - используй usermod
<andrex> там скорее надо юзера в группу вбокса добавить и усё, а то написал тут
<[Raiden]> Ну да, об этом и речь. В линукс это делается с помощью команды usermod
<[Raiden]> что я не так написал?
<andrex> [Raiden]: эт было не тебе))
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> ещё могу показать как в моём де ))
<andrex> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username и втопку графику)
<[Raiden]> покажу всетаки, достаточно вменю набрать user или по alt-f2 , что бы это нашлось http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335781360_2497410_cd6b01ad40.png
<andrex> ха, а в юнити графичискую тулзу урезали, там тока админ и простой пользователи, и группы редактировать нельзя(
<[Raiden]> забота о юзере , видимо. И подозреваю что это не заслуга юнити, а заслуга проекта gnome
<[Raiden]> кажется я пропустил кавычки )
<andrex> хм, а мне всёравно, как там, я в консоли привык)
<[Raiden]> Это их не сильно оправдывает имхо.
 * andrex еслиб голые иксы небыли так отвратны, вабще не ставил бы де
 * SergeyIT если бы консоль не была так отвратна, вообще не ставил бы Х-сы
<andrex> )
 * SergeyIT а, если бы телетайп не был так отвратен, вообще не ставил бы дисплей ... и т.д.
<SergeyIT> хотя, когда то и логорифмической линейкой с арифмометром обходились
<sharikoff> перфокарты рулят
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, для заметок )
<sharikoff> ты на линейке умеешь считать?
<sharikoff> меня моя бабушка научила
<SergeyIT> умею
<[Raiden]> может ещё придется. Ещё несколько изменений в де gnome улучшающих простоту использования и придется вспомнить все навыки работы без де какие знали.
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, помню, у нас занятия были, по быстрому расчету выражений с помощью лог. линейки и мат. таблиц
<useall> счастливцы, имею логорифмическую линейку 50-го - лохматого года, а научиться по ней производить рассчеты, все никак не довелось.
<useall> а возможностей же там...ого-го.
<brestows> логорифм это нахождение степени, с этим любой нормальный колькулятор справляется
<SergeyIT> кОлькулятор не справиться )
<skai> чечектотут
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> первый раз кстати вижу ошибку в  этом слове.
<skai> в каком?
<andrex> калькулятор
<SergeyIT> а я лишний ь поставил (... граматей (
<skai> хмммм
<skai> странные поводы для стыдобственностей
<SergeyIT> позор на мои седины )
 * skai дико хочет последний itunes в убунту
<skai> это странно?
<[Raiden]> его научили играть cue?
<skai> ахз. у меня нет совместимого с юсб cue
<[Raiden]> тогда я думаю клементин лучше
 * [Raiden] np: Sundial - Together, we are... (Scann-Tec rmx) ( album: Fahrenheit Project - Part Six  year: 2006 )
<skai> а его уже научили читать m4b и синхронизировать с яподиком?
<[Raiden]> с моей нокией синхронизируется
<skai> нокла - это нокла
<adskifbiz> а вот антиресно, можно измерить температуру видеокарты еще до загрузки иксов
<brestows> adskifbiz: тут стоит вопрос про то когда подгружены драйвера :)
<adskifbiz> разумеется.. они ж в иксах остались
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335785108_3609342_3e0b359bd5.png
<[Raiden]> так можно копировать на устройство треки котоыре на компе хранятся как cue/image http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335785220_6471409_b8daefd05a.png
<[Raiden]> что же касается айпода, то не знаю. Имхо если есть деньги на хороший плейер, то надо брать cowon
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> айпод можно вылечить сторонней прошивкой на базе линукс. Это сделает из него просто безпроблемный плейер музыки
<skai> не
<skai> он итак отличный и безпроблемный
<skai> да и ритмбокс синкает
<skai> но всеж родной струмент няшнее
<[Raiden]> ну кажому своё. Ритмбокс не откроет как минимум треть моей коллекции
<[Raiden]> как и айтюнс
<skai> ну мне, слава богу, всю коллекцию откроет
<skai> еще и м4б по главам
<skai> и с синхронизацией с яподом, чтобы послушал на цомпе - а на плеере само отмоталось к нужному моменту
<skai> вот это единство в ядевайсах - и есть самая их някота
<[Raiden]> т.е. ты думаеш ьчто это нереально с другим плейером, который просто монтируется как носитель? :)
<skai> краткий экскурс. м4б - это формат аудиокниг (с главами, закладкками и прочим). например ты послушал на плеере до момента 3.42.15. подрубаешь плеер к компу.нажимаешь на книгу - и она у тя сразу с момента 3.42.15 стартует. дослушал до 4.12.06. отрубил.и на п
<skai> само
<skai> без лишних телодвижений
<skai> назови мне плеер и прогоплеер, которые так делают
<[Raiden]> такого не знаю. Но зато  можно найти плейер который воспроизводит с места останова при запуске совсем любой формат
<skai> с момента останова умеют практически все
<skai> а вот с момента останова на другом устройстве - продолжить - это я не встречал
<skai> согласись, вот эти плюшки были бы в тему везде.
<skai> но ить наверняка патенты, мать их
<[Raiden]> Да в общем это не существенно. У меня гигов 25 модели для сборки есть, меня хватило книг на 5
<[Raiden]> другие вещи отвлекают часто
<[Raiden]> а чтение получается более вдумчивым )
<[Raiden]> в книгах главное не скорость
<skai> ну вот тут атмосферность хорошая у книг сделана
<skai> характеры, атмосфера, окружение, интрига
<skai> кстати, artus на новом дизайне главной страницы ubuntu.ru нет графы irc. так что меньше будет вебклиентов новых, внезапных
<skai> йей
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335786777_9896671_13bb123dbc.png
<baronos> [Raiden]: встречал такую ошибку "dpkg: error: операция требует прав на чтение области состояния dpkg и запись в неё" ?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> это наверное про память чот-то или временные файлы
<baronos> все, я затупил))
<artus> уря
<artus> @mode -b *!~UA1000@*
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<SergeyIT> никого
<TheFalkorr> ааатлична
<TheFalkorr> artus: эт ты на радостях разбанил?
<artus> да не, по логам фиг знает за что в бане. да и висит с прошлого года , а по новому в карцер всегда успеетцо
<TheFalkorr> artus: сча и узнаем
<artus> TheFalkorr, да вообще наверно бы всех выпустить чтоль
<TheFalkorr> @op
<TheFalkorr> ну окромя особо упоротых
<artus> TheFalkorr, выганяй тотально всех из камер, пусть проветриваются
<artus> TheFalkorr, да особо упорные вновь попадут
<artus> @mode -b *!*@*89.204.*
<artus> @mode -b *!*@*82.113*
<artus> @mode -b yacoov*!*@*
<TheFalkorr> я с низу
<UA1000> весення амнистия )))
<TheFalkorr> ты с верху списка
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.46.229.141.105
<artus> @mode -b *!*@ip-46-73-37-234.bb.netbynet.ru
<artus> @mode -b SilverJ*!*@*
<TheFalkorr> кроме гобелена
<TheFalkorr> ну и окромя матерных
<TheFalkorr> хотяяя
<TheFalkorr> кроме гобелена
<TheFalkorr> .ьщву +и
<TheFalkorr> ну все
<TheFalkorr> осталось три
<TheFalkorr> хватит
<TheFalkorr> пусть они сидят
<TheFalkorr> artus: очнись
<artus> dвсе
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты ЕГО решил разбанить?
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/30/titanictwo/
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну если до него не дошло то отправитцо вновь )
<TheFalkorr> artus: добрый ты
<SergeyIT> похоже на амнистию
<TheFalkorr> она самая
<TheFalkorr> вышел новый лтс
<TheFalkorr> даем новый шанс
<TheFalkorr> думаш они не заслужили?
<SergeyIT> сколько знакомых имен! )
<TheFalkorr> @deop
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: а то:
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: прям легенды канала
<SergeyIT> а дмей?
<TheFalkorr> а его давно в списке нет:)
<TheFalkorr> мыж не злодеи:)
<TheFalkorr> в молчанке ток экспрешен для незареганных
<andrex>  /msg ChanServ clear #ubuntu-ru bans )
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ненене
<TheFalkorr> andrex: два имени останутся
<SergeyIT> это кто?
<TheFalkorr> andrex: тут с осторожностью
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: один из них упорот до невозможности и тупо поматериться регал клоаку
<andrex> ну потом воткнули б их, легче добавить 2 чем удалять 90 по одному
<TheFalkorr> второй - гобелен.тож упорот
<TheFalkorr> andrex: дык мало ли. это сча двое.а вдруг кого бы еще надо было оставить?
<artus> andrex, раньше надо было говорить :D
<andrex> ну ладно)
<SergeyIT> еще не вечер )
<TheFalkorr> artus: потри на форуме плач го в теме
<andrex> artus: раньше меня небыло тут, ща пришел смотрю а тут глобальная омнистия)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: через а
<andrex> Амнистия*
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> колькулятор всетаки звучал круче чем омнистия
<andrex> ну, не умею я крутые очепятки делать)
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> млин, glxgears на компеказывается 301 frames в 5 секунд.... а нетбук в тоже время показывается 1120 frames....
<[Raiden]> интересные у тебя компы...
<andrex> дрова наверно криво встали или вабще не встали, у мну 15063.641
<Scrimmer> Так плохо без звука :(
<jlewka> [Raiden], руки у меян интересные, руки!!!)
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<andrex> хм не то удалил, 77225 у меня
<Scrimmer> Ребят, http://goo.gl/KFhG4 <- ниукого никаких идей?
<andrex> shenmue: re
<shenmue> Scrimmer конфиг снеси в хомяке пульсы
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335802505_4195060_a6c962327e.png
<shenmue> мне кстати письмо пришло. от июня 2011 года что я за свет не заплатил =)
<Scrimmer> shenmue: бу, снес
<shenmue> судя по внешему виду письма оно рандомно по всем адрессам пускалось пока ко мне не попало
<Scrimmer> поставил последнюю алсу
<shenmue> Scrimmer замути лайв лубунту и проверь на ней звук. там алса чистая. если такие же проблемы значит в ядре фигня
<Scrimmer> такиеже
<Scrimmer> и что мне с ним делать, этим ядром?)
<shenmue> откатить либо накатить
<andrex> собрать своё, и багрепорт послать на ланчпад
<shenmue> а можно дописать пофиксив багу
<Scrimmer> http://kernel.org/ ну тут 3.3.4
<Scrimmer> есть смысл ставить?
<artus> никакого
<Scrimmer> и что делать?
<Scrimmer> я готов покупать новую звуковую, вот только какую ? :(
<[Raiden]> я вчера даже линк кидал на список поддерживаемых :(
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> там он не полный =\
<[Raiden]> что бы купить 1 звуковуху достаточно
<[Raiden]> креативы вроде все работают
<[Raiden]> аудиджи se только я бы не стал брать, там только название от старых линеек
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже должно раболтать
<[Raiden]> без л )
<Scrimmer> Creative SB Audigy SE Bulk
<Scrimmer> вот если такое?
<artus> Scrimmer, бери китайский юсб нонейм, они работают и звучать будет точно так же как и Audigy твой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и чего, они  влине пашут?
<SergeyIT> jlewka, так у тебя вертикальная синхронизация включена ,  поэтому такой результат
<artus> угу, даже 5.1 выдают
<jlewka> SergeyIT, угу, вот сейчась разбираюсь как октлючить в компизе, vblank отключил но толку..
<shenmue> нет что бы версии ядра глянуть =)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://kiev.olx.com.ua/creative-audigy-2-iid-180363660
<Scrimmer> Цена слишком
<Scrimmer> 45$
<artus> Scrimmer, ну вчера ты был готов отдать 1400 р :)
<Scrimmer> 1400&
<Scrimmer> я про 1000 грил
<Scrimmer> больше нету, и так голодаю
<artus> Scrimmer, бери usb и не сношай себе же моск ) 10$ всего
<andrex> jlewka: http://habrahabr.ru/post/99235/
<[Raiden]> ну тогда вот ) http://dn.olx.com.ua/creative-sb-live-5-1-digital-sb0220-iid-347007791
<brestows> Привет братья и сестры:)
<Scrimmer> бу
<[Raiden]> вот эта примерно по уровню как аудиджи SE
<brestows> [Raiden]: привет! к тебе опять вопрос! как там сделать так что бы Сhrome перенес кнопки управления окном в лево?
<[Raiden]> некотоыре ещё любят m-audio революшен , но я не сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> и не знаю как в лине пашут
<[Raiden]> brestows: хром берет это из гконфа гномовского, только преключив в гконфе кнопки налево
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю. Могу путать т.к. юзер фф
<brestows> [Raiden]: но там надо как то его запускать еще :) помню мы это с тобой обсуждали, но вот влом рыть логи:)
<[Raiden]> а мне тем более )
<[Raiden]> не помню я
<[Raiden]> заметки заводи, рекомендую cherrytree
<[Raiden]> в общем звуковух выпущенных до линейки x-fi с рук полно даже на украине. Вот ещё попалось http://kiev.uainfo.com/prodam-Creative-Audigy-2-ZS-46069
<SergeyIT> jlewka, вбланк отключать надо в енвайронетах и перегрузиться
<[Raiden]> хотя может я гоню и это не лучший вариант. Но среди самых дешевых точно неплохой
<artus> [Raiden], только вот чей то проблем с этой звуковой у народа есть переодически
<artus> и вообще , пытатцо брать супермегазвуковая карта которая звучит хоть как то только со своими драйверами за цену больше чем 10$ , а потом рожать ежика в попытке ее спарить с альсой , нафиг такие пляски )
<[Raiden]> почему со своими?
<[Raiden]> в вин7 это будет звучать после обновления винды, а в лине из коробки
<[Raiden]> поэтому и советую
<[Raiden]> причем как с альзой так и с осс
<artus> ахха, тото у народа переодически No Sound with Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS L)
<brestows> [Raiden]: ты юзаешь icon-only  task manager?
<[Raiden]> да
<brestows> скажи что за плагины dock manager
<[Raiden]> я сам не очень в курсе.
<brestows> ясно
<jlewka> SergeyIT, в переменном окружении? а зачем потом тогда перегружаться?
<SergeyIT> jlewka, я писал в /etc/environment
<jlewka> а...
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/previews/post-3-13357177018448.jpg  18+
<baronos> хорош ссылками с явной жестокостью выкладывать. вообщем я за бан.
<brestows> тут больше со здоровой психикой а не с 18+
<SergeyIT> jlewka, проверил, вместо 300 стало 3400
<SergeyIT> jlewka, только говорят разрывы в видео могут появиться )
<jlewka> SergeyIT, а что ты добавил туда?) vblank_mode=0 ?
<jlewka> SergeyIT, разрыва с синхронизацией есть(((
<[Raiden]> а ну да 300\5=60фпс
<[Raiden]> всинк
<SergeyIT> jlewka, это и добавил
<shenmue> тьфу блин =(
<shenmue> язабан
<SergeyIT> jlewka, авишку запустил, нормально
<shenmue> [Raiden] как обоину добавить из дельфина?
<[Raiden]> если виджеты разблокированы то просто кидай на стол
<shenmue> эээ.... ппц =(
<[Raiden]> а ваще там можно в свойствах делфьина действий накачать всяких по пкм
<[Raiden]> в чем ппц?
<shenmue> да я меню искал
<jlewka> SergeyIT, не.. у меня всего экран режется...  даже на avi ..
<[Raiden]> пкм по столу, разблокировать виджеты, потом берешь картинку и кидаешь на стол
<[Raiden]> в меню по пкм может быть, в действиях или прям в меню, если что-то доставить, но по умолчанию нету
<shenmue> ура! разбанили на ггугол вио =)
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/снимок4.png хыхы
<[Raiden]> я в урбане, потом скажу про меню ,если вспомню )
<[Raiden]> ))
<jlewka> не... чего то aptitude каким то монстром стал...
<jlewka> так и хочет всю систему мне снести...
<[Raiden]> он не развивался долго, можешь юзать опцию search
<jlewka> юзаю
<[Raiden]> для остального лучше апт
<jlewka> ясн.. наверное так и придется...
<UA1000>  как перенаправить URL поток радиостанции на JTAG разьём линуксовой железки, подскажите куда копать ?
<shenmue> baronos  те вирус на линукс нужен?
<baronos> shenmue: опять рут требовать будет?)
<shenmue> дыа
<baronos> компилить там с префиксом не надо?
<shenmue> надо
<baronos> ппц скучно((
<shenmue> и зависимости
<baronos> единственный вирус для меня не победимый это КДЕ :D
<[Raiden]> его надо юзать ,  отвыкнуть побеждать , после вашего гнома :)
<[Raiden]> кде союзник
<artus> ога, мечта фанатиков )
<artus> shenmue, дай вирус покомпелять :)
<shenmue> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?fid=106ac650ba12eab0000489df78f5d4e0&table=%2Fotvety%2Fuser%3Fuserid%3D05856459558314506954%26tab%3Dwtmtorh&tid=106ac650ba12eab0
<artus> shenmue, блин, у меня ядра то такого нет ((
<shenmue> [Raiden] тоже мне... у меня из всех изменений это панель наверху. боше собстна от кед и не требуеться
<[Raiden]> угу )
<shenmue> artus гг так тебе и надо
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а какая у тебя видео?
<jlewka> su
<jlewka> touch virus
<jlewka> echo "rm -rf" >> ./virus
<jlewka> ./virus  лучший вирус)
<jlewka> SergeyIT, intel hd 2000
<shenmue> рута требует. не вируус это
<jlewka> shenmue,  ну свою диррикторию то почтистит)
<artus> самый крутой вирус , это начинающий убунтовод который начинает от балды раздавать права на системные файлы ) и делает мегаскрипты в /etc ставя им chmod 777
<shenmue> про 777 не раз на форуме выскакивало. это как так случайно набрать я не в понятках
<SergeyIT> jlewka, у меня на интел жма3150 нормально, а вот на нвидиа даже колеса не вращаются, а дергаются
<artus> дык они ж не случайно , а сознательно
<jlewka> SergeyIT, ну, у мну  жк 42 дюйма.. мб из-за этого..
<artus> shenmue, это второе чего они делают после криков как включить рута и запускать иксы от рута собсно
<SergeyIT> jlewka, "богатые тоже плачут"
<artus> таблеток от жадности, дапобольше, побольше
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а если синхро включить?
<jlewka> SergeyIT, немного легче но все равно есть
<SergeyIT> jlewka, ищи тогда на сайте интела, может есть что
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а дял итмажес нашел расширение к делфьину?
<[Raiden]> ль*
<shenmue> [Raiden] мне влом
<shenmue> что либо делать. панель наверху. трей. обоя. и меню. от де боше ничего не надо
<[Raiden]> в общем у итмажес на ппа есть расширение и плазмойд в виде квадрата на столе ,на который мышкой можно кидать
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а зачем тебе 42"?
<jlewka> SergeyIT, родителям купил, но потом подключил к нему комп и...
<[Raiden]> сча можно тв ка кмониторы юзать
<[Raiden]> моДно
<SergeyIT> глупо
<jlewka> ну, аниме тут отлично смотиться)
<[Raiden]> ну по сути тот же девайс, только с твтюнером
<[Raiden]> обновка на xorg аднака
<[Raiden]> вообще обновок после релиза не много у меня.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335808428_4559757_e36a8cc9ee.png
<[Raiden]> Мне на кухню тв нужен был, я специально выбрал такой, который будет как монитор работать если что )
<shenmue> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<shenmue> то есть я напрасно тратил силы на дист апгрейд ?
<artus> shenmue, ты сегодня уже переустанавливал систему ?
<shenmue> нет а зачем?
<artus> ну как же, в целях тренировки
<[Raiden]> shenmue: не знаю ) мне тольк осча приходили
<shenmue> а у меня пока 11.10 если по убунтовскому летоисчеслению
<shenmue> а так мята12
<[Raiden]> а..
<baronos> у меня мята взошла, правдо мало нынче :)
<[Raiden]> забыл чт у тебя минт. Ну может оно и к лучшему. Через месяц или два  выйдет на свежей убунте, со всеми критичными патчами
<shenmue> баранос думает что тот чел с дредами продал ему семена мяты =)
<baronos> shenmue: блин, обидно звучит мой ник с подтекстом на барана :(
<shenmue> эм... сорька что ли =)
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> король умер http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/04/28/nokia/
<shenmue> то же мне... никогда нокия не нравились.. про гнусмасы вообще молчу
<shenmue> тем более продвигают винмобайл чота там ... шнягой вообщем стали заниматся
<[Raiden]> у меня сча е52, мне нравится. Следущий наверное будет от лж или самсунг
<[Raiden]> но ещё не скоро
<shenmue> либо сони либо аштиси
<[Raiden]> я ими как-то не впечатлен ) Корейцы звонкие, цветастые и соотношение цена\качество норм
<Nor8>  Не зацикливайтесь на брэндах, моторолла рулит :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> каждый кулик...
<shenmue> в пропасть
<shenmue> прям туда и рулит. ага
<[Raiden]> а как вы носите кстати, эти кирпичики? У меня нокла на поясе висит )
<[Raiden]> есть дя больших смартов поясная сумка?
<SergeyIT> а для десктопа?
<Nor8> Всяко
<Nor8> Наплечные сумки видел когда-нибудь, щас вся молодежь таскает.
<Nor8> Туда все влезет.
<[Raiden]> ну как-то на плече не охото, на поясе менее напряжно и незаметно )
<Nor8> Так ее можно и на пояс, там размеры разные
<[Raiden]> ок
<SergeyIT> зачем иметь маленький приемник, когда можно иметь большой карман - из юмора 60-х
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Ты нам тут еще Окуджаву под гитару спой :-D
<shenmue> окуджава!! окуджава!!! спой мне ты доогая!!! пыщ пыщ
<SergeyIT> Nor8, лучше Зыкину
<shenmue> хм словарь проверки орфографии 511 кб весом.
<shenmue> это вот 11 лет мы учимся 511 килобайтам ?
<Nor8> Многие и эти 511 кб за 11 лет не могут освоить )))
<SergeyIT> когда на китайский перейдем, будет хуже
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Боюсь, что в поднебесной китайский не понадобится, не та роль будет ))))
<SergeyIT> он здесь понадобится, они уже здесь
<Nor8> Дожили, уже юнити форкают. Сектанты какие то. :-D    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/enable-dodge-unity-launcher-ubuntu-12-04/
<artus> одни сектанты разрабатывали, другие форкают, ужс )
<[Raiden]> А про pantheon из элементари ос помните? это фактически второй форк ГШ
<Nor8> Разрабатывали микрософтовские засланцы, а форкают сектанты )))
<[Raiden]> в общем гномы плодятся как кролики
<artus> и знають об этом только фанатики кед, которые мониторят потенциальную угрозу :D
<[Raiden]> я мониторил всё, т.к. гном2 умер и надо было куда-то еперходить
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQOOOPZh6XI
<[Raiden]> Я кстати вижу некоторую опасность во всём этом. Если дистрописатели начнут не только багфиксить, но и кокнретно форкать сильно изменяя ту или иную среду
<[Raiden]> В общем неудобство это создаст
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], какие неудобства?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: юзер ГШ будет путаться в юнити или синамоне. Пока спасает тот факт что все эти оболочки можно собрать где угодно
<baronos> такое меню не будет у пантеона в релизе
<[Raiden]> но чиста в теории может стать и по другому
<baronos> элементари луна торт будет
<artus> [Raiden], мм, а нафига юзеру гш лезть в сианамон какой то там или юнити?
<baronos> панель lxde использоватся будет
<Nor8> Хфце спасет всех от этой неразберихи )))
<[Raiden]> artus: А если по работе ты столкнешся не со своим личным компом?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не все же используют сразу десяток ДЕ
<artus> эммм, это по какой же такой работе я должен столкнутцо с юнити и прям вот прикованым к нему сидеть?
<[Raiden]> вот я к тому и клоню, что Нор8 сказал. хфце и кде - вот то, что на данный момент делает работу в линукс более общей или унифицированной
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], тогда это будет вин7 или вин8
<artus> [Raiden], как то посде того как стадо подсядет на 8ку, кде с хецефесе уйдут в зокат )
<[Raiden]> не, так не будет. вин8 может только ограничить % роста компов с линукс.
<[Raiden]> остановить не сможет
<Nor8> Вопрос не в унификации, вопрос в юзабельности.  Юнити просто значительно сокатил круг своих пользователей.
<SergeyIT> artus¸ ки вивра верра
<[Raiden]> а где есть линукс, пока-что , есть и кде с хфце )
<[v-8]_jupiter> unity3d очень  даже ничего
<artus> [Raiden], я в плане собственно де как такового
<[v-8]_jupiter> я вот раньше на gnome2 сидел потом год на xfce4 и с 12.04 беты на unity
<[v-8]_jupiter> и жаловатся ненашто
<[Raiden]> может быть даже рост увеличится. По крайней мере выход висты можно вспомнить. не каждый релиз виндовс даёт отток, иногда и приток
<SergeyIT> и правильно, ДЕ не имеет значения
<[v-8]_jupiter> разве что по alt+f2 хотелось не громадное коно что бы вываливалось , а просто строка запуска
<[Raiden]> де очень сильное значение имеет. Приведу пример из сегодняшнего общения тут. Чел не смог в новой убунте найти  как добавить юзера в группу , хотя имел опыт как это сделать  в гноме2
<[v-8]_jupiter> как по мне так в linux есть консоль и пока в ее не испортят буду работать в нем
<[v-8]_jupiter> а какая de это всеравно
<[v-8]_jupiter> консоль запустил , а там все как и раньше))
<[Raiden]> ты верно говоришь, и твои слова в общем-то говорят о том ,что ты понимаешь или ощущаешь. Что те де котоыре ты используешь не дают тебе нормально управлять компом :)
<[Raiden]> отсюда стремление к консоли
<[Raiden]> тоже самое чувстуют и многие другие - иначе бы просто небыло столько форков этого гнома. Но по сути все занимаются больше декорациями, чем реальным улучшением этого де. Или даже не декорациями, а возвратом былого величия.
<[Raiden]> ой, расфлудился
<artus> [Raiden], ога, прям в точку то чем кеды страдают )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: мои требования к de: 1. Возможность запустить приложение. 2. Не тратить на настройку его кучу времени.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ubuntu + unity3d подошли мне под эти требования
<Scrimmer> Ребят, че за приколы у мну с Ubuntu?) Сеня взяла сама несколько раз ребутнулась. Сейчас завершила сеанс сама о_0
<[Raiden]> кеды тоже страдали, но за пару лет разработки они сделали всё как надо. Я лично на кде4 не в обиде ) хотя переходил на гном2 как раз из-за выхода этой версии.
<artus> Scrimmer, начала жить своей жизнью, бывает)
<[Raiden]> так что не вижу почему кде страдают тем, что я описал
<[Raiden]> как раз тут управление системой наиболее целостное
<artus> эмм, а чем они окромя как украшательствами занимаются ?
<[Raiden]> исключение мандрива и опенсусе с их драком и ястом
<artus> [Raiden], оно там 300 лет более целолсное, как то нифига ничего не изменилось
<[Raiden]> artus: А должно сильно меняться?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: О я, яволь, мы еще увидим былое величие, империя нанесет ответный удар ))))
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde медлянное и нужно повозится что бы в нем было чуство целостности
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, видео дрова ставил?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: может быть ) но не более :) Скорее всего гном наверстает что-то, за счет сторонних проектов , форков и расширений.
<[Raiden]> но потом они снова сменят направление развития :)
<artus> [Raiden], ты прям зацыклен в своей фанатичности))) "Но по сути все занимаются больше декорациями, чем реальным улучшением этого де. Или даже не декорациями, а возвратом былого величия." кеды тоже страдали, но за пару лет разработки
<[Raiden]> это уже не первый раз происходит
<artus> они сделали всё как надо.
<artus> [Raiden], чем кеды занимаются окромя как свистелками? ))
<[Raiden]> artus: остаётся только выяснить кому ))
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: канеш ставил
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а где ты видишь развитие
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Посмотрим, для начала им бы помешало бы научить его композит отключать )))
<[Raiden]> artus: всем. Я могу управлять пользователями, настройками клавы, хоткеями, грубом, партициями, питанием и т.д.
<Nor8> не помешало*
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, видимо с ними и связано
<artus> [Raiden], ааауууу , все этом можно делать и в 3х кедах, причем тут это?
<[Raiden]> artus: и ещё могу упрвлять окнами, что на мой взгляд муттер так и не научился делать ,как и метасити
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> вобщем аргументов вообще никаких, но кеды типа рулят )
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вам не кажется что самое лучшее DE это то которое ты не замечаешь. Загрузил систему , запустил нужный софт и все. А не сидишь то шрифты крутишь то еще чтото )
<artus> ну а чем еще за компом то занятся , сидуть и окнами управлять только )))
<SergeyIT> так ничего и не меняется особо, только внешний вид изменяется
<[Raiden]> artus: я и не говорил что нельзя это делать в 3 кедах. Я говорю, что это нельзя в гноме.
<[Raiden]> artus: ты видел новый диалог управления юзерами? :)
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, вот уже месяц не парюсь чего у меня и где, и нифига не настраиваю, и никуда не лезу ))
<gim_> В кедах по идее свистелки и есть сама судь DE, если хочется красоты на мониторе то выбор подходящий)
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, а нафига мне управления юзерами? оно нужно раз в пятилетку на 3 минуты
<artus> [Raiden], и да, быстрее загуглить как рулить юзером в де чем сидеть и разбиратцо как же оно в кедах рулитцо
<[Raiden]> artus: не нужно тебе - не значит что не нужно никому. И ещё, дело не в том как часто или редко нужно. А в том что с новым диалогом ими нереально управлять. даже раз в 100лет нереально
<artus> хотя некоторым только и нужно от де что сидеть и крутить его )) круглыми сутками, с перерывами на чай
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: вот одно время заметил что рабта с de сводится к тому что. Залогинился, запустил терминал, IDE и браузер. и потом 99% времени я просто через alt+tab пеерключаюсь между ними.
<[Raiden]> де нужен целостный. Позволяющий крутить всё что надо.
<[Raiden]> управление юзерами и группами одна из не самых редких задач
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно частость зависит от того как использовать
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, я даже не альтабюсь, просто по столам прыгаю или мышой возюкаю отображая окна, и чего то более крутить - нафиг )
<[v-8]_jupiter> +1
<artus> [Raiden], да ненужен де целосный, он должен просто работать, не болеее
<[v-8]_jupiter> чего так религиозно подходят к выбору de не пойму
<[Raiden]> artus: о каких интересн окнах речь )
<artus> это не автокад, это не солидворк, с кучей плюшек , это всего лиш среда для запуска
<[v-8]_jupiter> истинну глаголишь
<[Raiden]> ты шутишь? какой автокад, если они не могут осилить такую простую задачу как морду к аддюзер и юзермод?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а если хочется все с gui делать то для этого есть специальная OS
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а что нельзя крутить в линуксе без ДЕ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: DE))
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: можно, тогда в чем суть де, если надо всё делать без него? :)
<artus> [Raiden], ну если обезяна лезет в аддюзер и юзермод не понимая чего делать , толку то не много от этого
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, элементарно, через конфиги
<artus> вон в гуишный iptables тоже лезут, а потом ноют чего делать ,ничего не работает
<[Raiden]> artus: а если челвоек понимает :) но ему просто не дали инстурмент?
<Scrimmer> деньги
<artus> [Raiden], а у тебя убрали инструмент чтоль?
<[Raiden]> да!
<artus> ой какой ужс
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ДЕ нужен, чтобы загружать прикладной софт и использовать его
<[Raiden]> в гноме2 можно было полноценно управлять юзерами
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3oEe0y_Img&feature=youtu.be&hd=1 во как альтабится надо )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: даже пример с добавлением юзера. Разве не проще в консоли строчку нагуглив скопипастить если не знаешь и выполнить, чем розбиратся в 100 500 окнах  где там галочка ставится или заветная кнопочка находится
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, не, ему надо кнопашки обязательно )
<[Raiden]> вот обьясните мне. Допустим я хочу добавить юзера в группу video. Как мне это сделать в вот этом гламурном говне, которое в виртуалбоксе? http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335813613_5478818_2b9b35c3c6.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> вон слева терминал. Жмешь внего и вбиваешь команду)
<artus>  /etc/group дописать не ?
<[Raiden]> а зачем мне тогда юнити? :)
<Nor8> )))
<artus> по мне так оно адекватнее любых гуевых настроек )
<[Raiden]> для чего оно тогда?
<artus> [Raiden], что для чего? по быстрому создать пользователя
<artus> этого достаточно
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> и зачем убрали как было в г2?
<[Raiden]> вот самое интересное
<artus> а толку от гуя и в кедах никакого, самбу адекватно я так в ней и не настроил) с ее мегагуевыми конфигурилками
<Nor8> Да, да, загнать юзера в прокрустово ложе кривого де  ))))
 * SergeyIT вспомнил, на виндах в ГУИ никак не мог запомнить где групповые политики настраивать, пользовал команду gpedit.msc. (так кажется)
<[Raiden]> меня иногда люди спрашиваю ткакое де ставить. Как я могу после этого им посоветовать юнити или что-либо на основе гнома? Мне проще сразу их послать консоль изучать
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: и правильно сделаешь
<SergeyIT> так с нее и надо начинать
<[Raiden]> нет!
<[Raiden]> было бы правильно!
<artus> [Raiden], мм, а нафига им лезть в дебри собственно груп и тд , если нет желания , жамкай кнопочки
<[v-8]_jupiter> рано или поздно в консоль всеравно полезет
<[Raiden]> ...но к счастью есть кде  http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335813792_5063823_cd6b01ad40.png
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вообще то начинать надо с файловой системы...
<artus> а мнить себя мегалинуксоидом научившись жамкать конфигурилки в кедах, а опосля ныть во всех чатиках округи что груб упал и как его править , ога ) удачи в выращивании подростающего поколения :)
<Nor8> [Raiden] Твои кедв весьма на юнити похожи )))
<artus> [Raiden], и вот как то за лет 9ть пользования линукса, мне вот эта гуевая конфигурилка мне вообще ниразу не понадобилась , ни одна ее вкладочка и ниодня ее галочка
<artus> так может оно нафиг то и не надо? :D
<[Raiden]> если бы мс заявил что не поддерживает больше директх, то все геймеры возмутились бы. Тут же, просто в наглую выпиливают все возможности гнома какие были и вы не возмущаетесь и продолжаете ЭТО поддерживать :)
<[Raiden]> может потому, что у вас на глазах пелена фанатизма
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я думаю потому что оно не нужно
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а причем тут дх?
<artus> [Raiden], если бы мс сказало что выпиливает гипертерминал, то все прям застрелились бы , от потери такой мегафичи , ога
<[Raiden]> ну просто пример )
<artus> [Raiden], это у нас то пелена ? :D
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: а что нужно тебе от де? запуск чата и твитора и переключение между ними?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если так, то и правда больше ничего не нужно )
<artus> хм , я гипертерминалом раз в 10ть больше пользовался чем гуи юзероконфигурилок
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], смотрел разные ДЕ, не увидел особой разницы для себя
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я выше написал что нужно мне от de
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: gpedit.msc запускает графическое окн ос настройками.
<gim_> SergeyIT: Как ты так смотрел их? Оо
<[Raiden]> вот если бы ты целиком политиками порулил с консоли, тогда  бы твои утверждения имели бы смысл.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но ты запомнил как запускать удобное графическое решение
<artus> [Raiden], нафига ими рулить из консоли на десктопе
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]:?
<SergeyIT> gim_, а что в них есть существенная разница?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это не я писал )
<[Raiden]> artus: так вы же пишете что гуи настраивалки не нужны. А теперь пишешь что нафига рулить с консоли?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это я писал )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: а..
<[Raiden]> сорь, ники попутал )
<artus> [Raiden], перефразирую, нафига на домашнем десктопе вообще политики ?
<artus> [Raiden], ты прям незнаеш уже чего бы сказать , все не в тему :)
<gim_> SergeyIT: Визуальная часть, виджеты, свистелки, расположение панелей, гибкость настройки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> artus: ос пишется для компьютеров ибм-писи совместимых. А эти компьютеры используются в разных средах и задачах. Если ты напишешь ос для чтения твитора, то в ней будут делать только это.
<[Raiden]> групповые политики нужны тем, кому они нужны
<SergeyIT> gim_, какая гибкость нужна? Нужно за день запустить несколько приложений и работать в них, всё - это можно делать в любом ДЕ
<artus> [Raiden], ты там часом не на w2k8 сидиш? с груповыми политиками то ?
<gim_> SergeyIT: Тогда есть смысл поставить самую простенькую и легковесную чтобы не тратить в пустую ресурсы, не так ли?
<artus> некоторым забить гвозть молотка хватит, некотом для этого же надо адронный колаидер для питание убермашины с сервоприводами и остальной ересью
<[Raiden]> artus: я пишу из убунты, с графической средой кде. Я думал уже все знают )) Но некоторый опыт работы с виндовс имеется.
<artus> [Raiden], это, где там в кедах груповые политики, я може проглядел чего
<[Raiden]> artus: гном как раз делает то, что я выше написал, всё упрощает на столько, что скоро даже чтение твитора из него покажется верхом функциональности
<SergeyIT> gim_, можно, а смысл, приложения все равно gtk, Qt и др. используют
<[Raiden]> ваши компутеры превратяться в ненужный хлам с этим де
<artus> дада, уже превратились, о ужос
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: для того что бы прочитать твитер или еще мне не нужна ДЕ, а нужна программа которая будет продуманна для этого
<artus> и в качестве насов народ перестает строить монструозные поделия и выбирают спецом для этого заточеные вринасы и нексенты , ога
<gim_> SergeyIT: Смысл в экономии ресурсов именно на DE
<artus> gim_, затем чтобы отдать браузеру пару гигов, чтоб виртуалку ато и пару паралельно запустить
<SergeyIT> gim_, для моих целей 1Гб хватает с запасом
<artus> gim_, нафига де ресурсы? кнопочки отрисовывать?
<artus> или сидеть сутками\месяцвми выбирать как ты хочеш чтоб отрисовалась кнопочка ?
<[Raiden]> Вы сами пишете , что вам проще что-либо сделать в консоли. Это говорит только о том, что гном как графическая среда не состоялась.
<artus> с чего бы это?
<[Raiden]> иначе бы вам было проще другое
<artus> мне и в кедах на порядок проще было что либо в консоли сделать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все ясно, для одних компьютер это игрушка и тогда можно сидеть тягать окошки жать кнопки, а для других рабочий инструмент
<baronos> альт+ф2 наиудобнейщий запускатор чего либо
<artus> по простой причине, ф кедах фиг что вообще найдеш
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты видел этот запускатор в ГШ? :)
<[Raiden]> наиудобнейший?
<artus> да и нафиг то ненадо сидеть и голову ломать как чего настроить , я гш настроил за час, максимум полтора, все, к этому вопросу я даже не возвращался
<SergeyIT> как не найдешь - свистелки же )
<[Raiden]> это наверное шутка была
<baronos> [Raiden]: это инструмент который я использую чаще чем расширение прокрутки раб столов :)
<[Raiden]> и ещё как бы остается вопрос что запускать. Что толку в убобном запуске диалога по настройке пользователей, если в нём по факту их настроить невозможно?
<artus> [Raiden], точно, в гш калькулятора нет в запускалке, о ужс
<artus> и ещё как бы остается вопрос - нафига вообще диалог по настройке пользователей, которым вы воспользуетесь дай бог раз 10ть за 10ть лет
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: консоль, пишешь python и там такой калькулятор что все остальные обзавидуются
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> artus: и не только... http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/VBox+Runner?content=107926
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, zcalc'а мне с головой )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Каждая программа должна выполнять только свою часть работы и делать ее превосходно, а не стартся уметь делать все и непонятно как
<[Raiden]> artus: какая разница как часто, если им вообще нельзя пользоваться?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я например после установки 12.04 как минимум 2 настрйоки юзера сделал
<artus> ну и упростили потому что он нафиг никому окромя создать пользователя не нужен
<[Raiden]> 1. добавил внесколько гурпп, включая вбокс, 2. сменил дефолтный шелл на zsh
<artus> [Raiden], после установки 12.04 у тебя был юнити внезапно, причем тут гш?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какая там статистика по использованию DE? ктото нагуглил
<[Raiden]> как мне это делать в этой сраной софтине на гтк?
<artus> [Raiden], nano /etc/passwd nano /etc/group
<artus> добавляй , меняй , всяко быстрее чем жамкать по кнопкам )
<[Raiden]> artus: Баронос альт+ф2 вспомнил ,у него ГШ
<artus> а причем тут баронос ?
<callen> на английском пытается выучить русский язык приветствуется?
<[Raiden]> artus: ты хоть можешь понять ,что нано работает без гнома и юнити?
<[Raiden]> в обход их
<artus> чето как то твои логические цепочки ниразу не логические
<[Raiden]> т.е. они не нужны!!!
<artus> [Raiden], внезапно, нано работает без кед , кеды не нужны
<artus> и да, в кедах я точно так же добавлялся в гуппы, менял шел , ибо это проще и быстрее
<[Raiden]> в кедах не надо запускать нано что бы настроить юзера
<[v-8]_jupiter> консоль получается удобней. Она визде одинаковая. Выучив раз не нужно переучиватся
<artus> в кедах вообще ничего запускать нельзя ))
<[Raiden]> получается:  1.  в нано я могу настроить,  2. в кде могу настроить ,   3. в гноме \юнити не могу
<[Raiden]> 3 не нужно
<artus> как и второе
<artus> [Raiden], ты сегодня чтоль на сборах анонимных фанатиков был? твоя вера укрепилась и ты уверенный в себе несеш знамя бредовости? )
<[Raiden]> всё что я сказал и показал на скриншотах проверяется. Можете звать фанатиком, если хотите
<artus> угу, это как сказать , омлет можно взбить в бетономешалке, могу дать видео, миксеры не нужны
<[Raiden]> имея графическую среду, производить настройку в терминале - это как раз мешать цемент взбивакой яиц
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/extended-places-menu-gnome-shell.html желающим пускать вбоксы в гш
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], мм, с чего бы это?
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду нормально графическое окружение. Почему так поступают гномеры и ххвалят консоль и ежу понятно
<artus> ладно, фанатей дальше  ) тебя по ходу знатно торкнуло :D
<[Raiden]> просто выбора нет. Идеш ьв консоль - всё можно , идешь в гном - ничего нельзя
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: потому что зная консоль не нужно занть кучу de.
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, все что мне надо у меня в гноме есть , вот прям все что мне надо
<artus> [Raiden], может мне чего то не хватает? может я не познал прелесть кручения пимпочек круглосуточно ?
<[Raiden]> тоже верно. Много де тоже  огромный недостаток. И как мы видим, путь выбранный гномом сделал количество дже ощутимо больше
<[Raiden]> де*
<[v-8]_jupiter> если мне нужно настроить политику я не буду сидеть искать чего там обновилось в 4-й кедах по сравнению с 3-ми, куда они это меню запхнули , я просто наберу нужную команду в консоли и получу что хотел
<[v-8]_jupiter> вот зачем лезут в консоль
<[Raiden]> artus: я не знаю что тебе надо. Обычно тем кто не вылезает из консоли вообще ничего не надо -у них на это нет времени.
<[v-8]_jupiter> более того если понадобится настроить сервер я не буду искать как туда поставить kde потму что оно это у меет, я как обычно подулючусь к консоли и выполню действие
<[Raiden]> а гномер = чел не вылезающий из консоли :)
<artus> [Raiden], клавное что кедоводы только тем и заняты что крутят настройки де )
<[Raiden]> т.е. он не может предоставить даже функций гнома2
<artus> годами , не переставая
<artus> все функции какие то ищуть мифические , еще что то выдумывают
<[Raiden]> хотя возможно это временно. Т.е. до уровня гном2 оно может вырости в ближайщшие пару лет
<[Raiden]> но есть очень большое подозрение, что следущий релиз будет начинаться со слов: мы сделали проще то и то. Что в переводе с маркетингового будет означать: теперь вы ещё не сможете делать то и то, зато нам надо будет поддерживать меньше строк кода
<artus> [Raiden], тебя чтоль жаба душит что у нас все так просто и ненадо фигней страдать круглосуточно ? :D
<[Raiden]> кстати по количеству строк, по статистике, опенсорс софт почти всегда меньше проприетарщины. И при таком раскладе что-то упрощать просто самоубийство
<[Raiden]> оно и так не дотягивает или очень немногие программы.
<[Raiden]> жаба будет душить вас. java т.е. :)
<[Raiden]> artus: ты сам понимаешь , что круглосуточно никто ничего не настраивает в кде.  А если не понимаешь, прокрути лог о том, что писал shenmue - панельку сунул на привычное для нег оместо и всё.
<[Raiden]> сложные инструменты вообще не редко делают работу легче :) Как электродрел ьпозволяет сверлит ьпроще чем коловорот, котоырй в разы проще
<[Raiden]> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/Bit_and_brace.JPG
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], особено, когда электричества нет
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: лучше что бы было :)  и юз сложных вещей не отменяет впринципе простые. Т.е. у юзера кде остается мощь консоли. И кстати konsole имеет несколько функций которых никогда небыло и не будет в г-терминале.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], счастлив тот, кому хватает... )
<artus> [Raiden], угу, глючность с запоминаниями профилей )
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а что бы подключить 2 монитора, нужно их пихать в 1 видеокарту
<Scrimmer> или можно 1 в vga, другую в agp/
<artus> в одну
<[Raiden]> забавный косяк поймал в 12.04. Сеть не просто отвалилась, а вообще eth пропало, как будто выгрузился модуль сетевухи
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], может чип сгорел?
<[Raiden]> после ребута ок
<SergeyIT> так погоняй через него, нагреется и снова отвалится
<[Raiden]> хотя может железный глюк. ПОсмотрим.  Одна запасная сетевуха есть , если что )
<SergeyIT> у меня с хабом такое было
<Scrimmer> Ребят, кто сидит с 2мя мониторами?
<gridis> бывает отваливается от перегрева, когда коннект с плохой (обычно когда защелка сломана)
<gridis> я
<Scrimmer> Подключаю 1 монитор в vga разьем, второй - в DVI, работает только DVI монитор, как быть?)
<[Raiden]> У меня есть второй, бывает подключаю. Но желания постоянно таращитьсяв два так и не возникло. Может потому, что он элт.
<Scrimmer> все на 1 видяхе
<gridis> какая видяха?
<Scrimmer> geforce 8600 gt
<gridis> у тебя twinview активен режим?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в nvidia-settings не видно второй монитор? там ешё кнопка сканирования есть или типа
<artus> Scrimmer, на этой карте 2 монитора работают
<Scrimmer> не знаю что это :)
<gridis> в настройках разширения, там где выставляешь размер картинки и выбираешь монитор есть 3 варианта
<gridis> single separate и ецштмшуц
<gridis> *twinview
<Scrimmer> в nvidia-settings видит 2 монитора
<[Raiden]> уже хорошо
<Scrimmer> а в Настройка экранов - там только 1 DVI монитор, и то пишет, что ноутбук
<gridis> в nvidia-setting
<[Raiden]> хсевер дисплей конфигурейшен , там выбери режим работы второго
<gridis> смотри, тебе Nvidia сделает 2 монитора как 1 и отдаст X
<[Raiden]> а настройку экранов гномовскую рекомендую не использовать вообще. А то придется её конфиг искать и грохать
<Scrimmer> у мну 1 монитор 19 дюймов, другой 21
<artus> кдешная тоже как то ниочем если что ) но фанатики верят что она приносит счастье )
<Scrimmer> и когда я Жму Apply на 21 дюймовом мониторе, у меня там разрешение вместо 1280:1024 делается 1600х900, и я не могу нажать ОК
<pr0mode> artus: за что ты так его невзлюбил? )))
<[Raiden]> artus: для начала у этого чела юнити. И я ему рекомендую )
<[Raiden]> что касается кдешной утилиты, т тоже не очень, но по крайней мере мне ещё не приходилось удалять её конфиг
<[Raiden]> :)
<gridis> скриммер, прежде чем нажимать ок или принимать выстави правельные параметры
<Scrimmer> блин, у меня 2 разных разрешения
<Scrimmer> не могу настроить)
<gridis> 2 разных кстати настроить через панель нвидии не сложно, там просто надо разобраться со смещениями, обсолютными и относительными
 * pr0mode reboot
<Scrimmer> У кого 11.10 ?
<NoOova> народ кто знает xskt
<NoOova> xslt
<Nor8> Так-с,  кто Хубунту пользует? Есть такие?
<Scrimmer> Звук, у меня есть звук
<Scrimmer> Нормальный, что б ее, звук!11
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Это не надолго )))
<Scrimmer> чойта?)
<Nor8> Да опять что-нибудь сломаешь :-D
<Scrimmer> Да мне товарищ gridis предложил поставить ядро 3.1.10, и там усё огонь)
<Scrimmer> боже, я слышу нормальный звук
<[Raiden]> поздр
<Nor8> У тебя какая версия Кубунту то?
<Scrimmer> У меня кубунта?
<Nor8> Scrimmer: А что у теб было?
<Scrimmer> боже, звук, он прекрасен
<Scrimmer> У меня и есть, 12.04 Убунта
<Nor8> Scrimmer: ТО есть, ты поставил старое ядро и рад:? ))))
<Scrimmer> я пока рад звуку
<Scrimmer> Ребята, звук такой прекрасный
<Nor8> У меня и с новым ядром он весьма неплох. И отметь, я даже пульс не удалял ))))
<Scrimmer> я щас пульс верну ^_^
<Nor8> Давай, давай )))
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> ему вроде кто-то давал совет обновлять альзу. - тоже должнобыло помочь
<[Raiden]> там вроде модули ядра тоже обновляются
<[Raiden]> или смотря как собирать
<gridis> у него ich7, а он насколько я знаю интегрирован в ядро, а не модуль
<Scrimmer> А почему я теперь в пульс аудио не могу сделать, что б у меня звук 5.1 был?)
<gridis> значит что-то снес, что для этого необходимо было
<Nor8> ))) Обнови теперь ядро
<Scrimmer> и буду без звука, спасибо :)
<Nor8> На самое новое
<Scrimmer> ставил 3.4
<Scrimmer> проблема осталась
<Nor8> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.3-precise/
<Nor8> Новое стабильное )))
<Scrimmer> 3.2.0 тоже стабильное
<Scrimmer> ну ладно, раз вы вместе с гридисом
<Scrimmer> щас поставлю
<Scrimmer> так уж и быть)
<Scrimmer> Nor8: но только ради тебя ;)
<Nor8> НЕ надо мне таких одолжений ))) Делай все ради науки )))
<Scrimmer> а ты прям такой весь скромный)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Игру престолов не смотришь или не созрел еще? )))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: шикарный сериал ^_^
<Nor8> Угу, только переборщили на мой путританский взгляд с откровенными сценами.
<gridis> угу, есть такое... но народу наверно это нравиться...
<gridis> аудиторию наверно этим заполучить хотят
<Nor8> Тоже так подумал
<Nor8> Весь комлпект. Деньги, власть, секс, насилие )))
<gridis> )))) ну типа средние века (подобие), мне кстати очень понравилось как там жизнь показана, сегодня ты десница, завтра ты раб
<gridis> из грязи в князи и обратно
<gridis> во 2 серии вроде 2 сезона чел получил дворовый титул, а вечером его на стену отправили с лишением титула)))
<Scrimmer> не, дело таки в ядре :(
<gridis> значит опять косяк
<Nor8> Scrimmer: есть звук то на новом?
<gridis> в 39 открыли экплойт в sudo, теперь просрали дрова на ich7
<Scrimmer> есть, как и раньше
<Scrimmer> лагающий
<gridis> скриммер, тогда если не сложно будет, в баг скинь на ланчпад
<gridis> может для тебя ядро выпустят с исправлениями
<Nor8> gridis: 2-5 уже посмотрел?
<Scrimmer> на англ не осилю такое описать)
<Scrimmer> поможешь?
<gridis> неа...
<gridis> (про сериал)
<gridis> про ланчпад тоже не силен
<gridis> я там зарегался давно и все, с меня хватило
<gridis> 5 серию не смотрел еще, жду локализации от лоста
<Nor8> gridis: Смотри с сабами, удобнее
<gridis> неее.... мне не нравиться
<Scrimmer> а этот драйвер вручную поставить можно?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я смотрю Борджиа
<gridis> надо посмотреть является ли он частью ядра или модулем, если модуль, то да, если частью, то только ядро пересобирать
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Какой драйвер?
<[Raiden]> секс, деньги и папа римский
<Scrimmer> ich7
<[Raiden]> и в общем тоже в средние века
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Ты в биосе своем ковырялся? Там можно, если не ошибаюсь, режимы переключать.
<Scrimmer> что за режимы?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да видел, что то не понравилось, хотя актеры там норм.
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: совмсестимости
<[Raiden]> есть наш сериал Раскол, там не раз говорят что ромеи еретеки. Посмотрев Борджия начинаешь понимать что это так :)
<Scrimmer> ща узнаем
<rapidsp> да, Борджиа слишком перехваленное кино
<[Raiden]> хотя тут надо понимать, что это жудожественный фильм. Н оанверное не на пустом месте
<[Raiden]> Ничег оособенного в нем нет, кроме того что он про ватикан и верхушку католической церкви
<[Raiden]> хотя в средневековье все так жили по ходу :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Основан на исторических фактах, клан Борджиа наломал в свое время дров
<[Raiden]> ясно. Я так и подумал
<Scrimmer> В биосе ниче нету
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты с историей Европы знаком вообще? )))
<[Raiden]> игры престолов пока не буду начинать и так мног осериалов смотрю ) Оставлю на потом
<[Raiden]> Ну так, немного.
<rapidsp> вот это на порядок выше :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Зря, зря, он хит сейчас. )))
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Карлик там интригу закручивает )))
<Scrimmer> А еще ребят
<Scrimmer> такой вопрос: у меня при каждом ребуте сбиваются записи /etc/resolv.conf
<Scrimmer> точнее каждый раз новый создается
<Scrimmer> и приходится записывать ручками новый днс
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/5/1/e/1/2/091ef72246462a57e2fad869b0f.jpg
<[Raiden]> если используется НМ  ,, то днс надо там указывать
<[Raiden]> в свойствах соединения
<[Raiden]> если вообще надо, обычн автоматом всё
<gridis> нет, сейчас стоит новый резольвер, ща скажу куда писать
<gridis> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base - сюда вписываешь и resolf.conf будет заполнен чем надо
<[Raiden]> у каждог освой рецепт )
<gridis> ))) ну как бы это новая схема конфигурирования resolf.conf по дефолту в 12.04
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<[Raiden]> если руками , то да
<[Raiden]> но можно через гуи указат ьв НМ
<gridis> да там 2 строки, нафига туда гуи?
<Scrimmer> 2 строки?
<Scrimmer> nameserver ip
<gridis> да и домен если надо
<[Raiden]> в гуи есть подсказка. А про 2 строки ещё надо знать
<gridis> ну вообще желательно 2наимсервера вписывать
<[Raiden]> это кде версия, но в гноме так же http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0501/h_1335824061_3048762_8e5618c3fc.png
<Scrimmer> просто мне не нравится автонастройка у нетворк менеджера
<[Raiden]> хотя сча я не уверен )
<Scrimmer> у мну из-за него вафля отваливается постоянно
<pr0mode> [Raiden]: сисадмины не так выглядят ))
<[Raiden]> pr0mode: мне на другом ресурсе показали как http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/1/56/39/56039308_shaman.jpg
<[Raiden]> :)
<gridis> :)
<pr0mode> ну этот ещё более мене похлж на правду ))
<pr0mode> а тот прям как герой ролевой игры
<pr0mode> а ещё у меня иксы упали в кедах на тестовой машине ((
<gridis> иксы в кедах))) прочитал бы это человек не из мира линукса.... я бы не представлю что подумал бы))
<Scrimmer> пчалька
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> человек не из линукса бы удивился слову линукс
<[Raiden]> х чаще падают из-за дров видео
<pr0mode> gridis: думаю полез бы сразу гуглить ))
<Scrimmer> и удивился бы тому, что это не винда, и что есть другие ОС кроме винды
<Scrimmer> во
<gridis> )))) иксы в кедах?
<gridis> хотя да, что у нас только не гуглят)))
<pr0mode> ладно, сейчас апдейтну дрова ))
<Scrimmer> как спрятать труп...
<gridis> иксов?
<pr0mode> видяхи ...
<gridis> ))) я у скриммера спрашивал)))
<Scrimmer> )
<pr0mode> ммм, 295ю40 последние ведь или нет?
<gridis> как у pidgin`e цитировать или писать в чате кому с двоиточием?
<gridis> дрова, вроде да
<Scrimmer> боже, как классно с 2мя мониторами
<pr0mode> настроил?
<pr0mode> я помню в покер играл раньше, так тоже второй моник подключал чтоб побольше столов влезло )))
<Scrimmer> gridis: нашел дрова в 3.1.10 под свою звуковуху
<Scrimmer> блин, ребята, у меня играет нормальная музыка)
<gridis> ну там не только звуковуха, ich7 это комбайн
<gridis> ))) поздравляем
<Scrimmer> ну там как hda
<pr0mode> там блендер
<Scrimmer> и там четко моя звуковая ALC662
<Scrimmer> linux-3.1.10/sound/pci/hda
<Scrimmer> ща посмотрю как в 3.3.3
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/987192
<[Raiden]> возможно твой баг
<gridis> кстати да, походу они включить звуковушку забыли
<gridis> у меня тоже этого файлика нет
<Nor8> ich7 даже с виндой глючит, так что не удивительно.
<[Raiden]> ich7 это анвернле 2003-2005 год +-
<[Raiden]> наверное*
<[Raiden]> у меня п32чипсет, там уже alc 888 и 889
<[Raiden]> p35
<[Raiden]> спать пора промахиваюсь )
<[Raiden]> а п35 начали производить в середине 2007 года
<[Raiden]> в общем тоже уже не новая штука
<[Raiden]> это я так длинно намекнул что пора апгрейдиться
<[Raiden]> :)
<gridis> ))))
<gridis> очень длинно
<gridis> хотя может у него просто простенькая мать
<gridis> сказал что 4 ядерник, а это 2007 год вроде
<[Raiden]> может быть или ноут
<gridis> он сказал что 2 стационарных моника...
<gridis> подключал
<[Raiden]> а.. точно
<[Raiden]> бб
<Nor8> gridis: В пятой серии ни одной эротической сцены. Даже подозрительно ))))
<gridis> )))) черт
<gridis> а я так расчитывал на голые сиськи посмотреть)))
<Scrimmer> я за это и люблю этот сериал)
<Nor8> gridis: Видимо, по сценарию не полагалось ))
<gridis> 4 серии возбуждали, а теперь типа расслабьтесь, кина не будет - электричество кончилось )))
<Nor8> gridis: Может сами подумали, что перебор )))
<Nor8> А то там уже и подростки начали во все тяжкие бросаться )))
<gridis> может
<Scrimmer> Nor8: знаешь пчему у мну в ядрах выше 3.2.0 небыло звука? :(
<Nor8> нет
<Scrimmer> там дров не было :)
<Nor8> Ну а сейчас есть?
<Scrimmer> там только alc260, 880 и 882
<Scrimmer> ну я добавил
<Scrimmer> осталось собрать ядро
<Nor8> Появился?
<Scrimmer> надеюсь заведется
<Scrimmer> я из 3.1.10 вытянул
<gridis> ладно, всем бб,  спать
<Scrimmer> бб ;)
<gridis> пора
<Scrimmer_away> хотя, зачем
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-01
<TheFalkorr> artus: опять ночью мерялись неадекватностью?
<IlyaLevin> всем привет
<IlyaLevin> народ, а это только у меня наутилус в 12.04 серым фоном обзавелся?
<andrex> монитор помой
<openvoid> у меня тоже
<openvoid> привык как то к чёрному
<IlyaLevin> andrex: смешно пошутил
<IlyaLevin> openvoid я привык к белому) но серый одинаково раздражает
<andrex> хм, по умолчанию в наутилусе бубунтовском всегда был не чисто белый
<adskifbiz> пытался скомпилировать ImageMagick - ругается, что не может найти файл error: CL/cl.h
<andrex> ну поищи его там в каталоге, если нет, то конфигурационный файл не правильный или тарбол кривой
<andrex> и вабще оно в репах есть, зачем компилять
<adskifbiz> хотел с поддержкой CUDA поэкспериментировать
<adskifbiz> задействовать ядра видекарты для обработки
<ferrer3> привет, подскажите как из убунту 12.04 выпилить Wacom Graphucs Tablet, broadcasting accounts и broadcasting preferences
<adskifbiz> найти в синаптике и убить?
<adskifbiz> ах нуда.. это ж 12.04.. там теперь все через опу
<ferrer3> В том то и дело, что по названию не находится. :\
<adskifbiz> а через центр приложений?
<ferrer3> Тоже пусто. :(
<adskifbiz> а они вообще есть?
<ferrer3> Есть. Установлены.
<adskifbiz> ну если по хорошему, то надо бы узнать, какой командой они в ярлыке называются
<TheFalkorr> удалить компоненты иксов для вакомовских планшетов и гвиббер.
<TheFalkorr> че сложного
<ferrer3> X.Org X server -- Wacom input driver - это надо снести, чтобы приложение для таблета пропало?
<andrex> ferrer3: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html Неиспользуемые драйвера.
<TheFalkorr> я сильно извращенец, но мне нравятся дефолтные иконки в 12.04?
<TheFalkorr> надоело ставить сторонние
<TheFalkorr> более того. картинка тож из стандартного набора
<ferrer3> Кстати, а как можно поменять вид папок (иконочки там, темы оформления)? Раньше в гноме это было встроено, а сейчас это выпилили.
<Nastya> привет всем
<Vlad_> Nastya: привет
<shum454> .
<ferrer3> Кстати, госопода, тут сайт обновили в связи с 12.04, и ирк страничка похерилась: http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<TheFalkorr> ага.аж радостно
<openvoid> тото я гляжу юзервебы пропали несколько дней как
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: няшно, да?:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> С праздником всех и с пропажей *[web]
<openvoid> с праздником!
<TheFalkorr> ээээймень
<Scrimmer> утро доброе
<gridis> доброе
<TheFalkorr> думаешь?
<gridis> у меня доброе)))
<TheFalkorr> а у меня не утро
<andrex> )
<gridis> сочувствую
<[Raiden]> лол http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/628524/
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: желтизнааааа
<gridis> больше походу на пиар ход касперского, выпустили программку для очистки раньше и теперь аппел гавно, а мы спасем мир
<[Raiden]> так и есть.
<umren> TheFalkorr кто то пересмотрел хеллсинг ова?
<umren> Евгений Касперский: безопасность Mac OS на 10 лет отстаёт от Windows
<umren> мухаха
<Vlad_> :))
<gridis> интересно, когда каперскийОС появится, там наверно с безопасностью "все ок будет"
<[Raiden]> а безопасность линукс наверное на все 20
<[Raiden]> тут даже касперского никто не ставит
<umren> проплаченый типчик
<andrex> [Raiden]: ты нечаянно стал, возбудителем халивара, или специално...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 50на50
<gridis> конечно специально)))
<gridis> иначе не интересно
<Vlad_> так вроди нет холивара, все сошлись во мнении что касперыч пиарица)
<andrex> касперычю думаю пофиг
<umren> основные его бабки это доход с венды, в его интересах что бы там больше хомячков было
<Vlad_> "Да потому, что с точки зрения безопасности МакОС очень мало отличается от Винды. Есть, конечно, разница между «потрохами» системы, но она не критическая. " (с Женя Касперский)
<[Raiden]> будет правильней написать: рынок антивирусов для макос отстаёт на 10 лет
<TheFalkorr> umren: че?
<[Raiden]> касперскому и симантеку придется приложить усиля для написания того, с чем их продукты будут бороться
<Vlad_> Вопрос: "Почему серьёзных эпидемий не было раньше? " Ответ: "Да потому, что кибер-негодяи тоже люди, они тоже ленивые и им тоже нужно время «на раскачку»"
<[Raiden]> :)
<umren> "Видимо совсем дела у каспера плохи, раз за МАКи взялись.."
<Vlad_> Трепещите любители убунты! Скоро кибер-негодяи раскачают так, что мало не покажется!
<umren> интересно, сколько человек в отделе касперского которые занимаются разработкой вирусов)
<ferrer3> Влад_ вместо правительства США решил первыми предупредить любителей убунты.
<Hariec> Доброго дня всем
<Hariec> У кого есть собраный пакет rtorrent с патчем canvas ?
<sharikoff> ящитаю защиту от всякой фигни должны брать на себя провы
<ferrer3> То есть при подключении провайдер дложен выдавать версию антивируса Каспера бесплатно? о_О
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> защищать на своем уровне
<Vlad_> ferrer3: вместо Касперского. Я у него на окладе (Женя физически не успевает на всех каналах отписаться об опасносте)
<umren> sharikoff этож вмешательство в траффик уже, кроме того его анализ на вирусы будет трудоемким)
<umren> это представь как им придется раскошелиться, весь трафф еще прогонять и анализировать, задержки возрастут
<sharikoff> umren: ящитаю пользователей дебилами и поэтому как пров взял бы все на себя
<umren> ну пока оптимальной технологии по стоимости нет)
<umren> когда такие анализаторы будут. то можно будет дергать и все приватные данные тогда
<umren> на уровне провайдера)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> не спорю
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: и тебя бы засудили за то, что ты вмешиваешься в их трафик, фильтруешь, шпионишь
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: тыж знаешь.люминий дорогой.шляпок на всех не хватаетъ
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: ну.. я бы учел это все в ользовательском договоре
<sharikoff> это же ради них в конце концов
<TheFalkorr> который все равно никто не читает...хммм...
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а ты хитропопый
<sharikoff> именно
<sharikoff> =)
<umren> что не мешает бравому одмину все это дело сгребать
<sharikoff> на бравого админа действуют корпоративные правила
<umren> а потом после увольнения опустошать все кошельки и банки
<sharikoff> а это не то что у частных клиентов
<sharikoff> а этим клиентам да.. фильтр и пользовательский договор
<sharikoff> проблем былобы меньше и им  мне
<sharikoff> и мне*
<sharikoff> отсюда вывод -читайте то что подписываете
<[Raiden]> интересно какова безопасность вкладов с кредитной картой. Например, каков шанс что деньги куда-то уйдут со сбербанковской визы
<sharikoff> минимален
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: там же небось и застраховано все три раза
<[Raiden]> ну если так то ок )
<sharikoff> кроме случаев када дамп снимут в кафешке или где нть в ларьке
<sharikoff> а дампы такие в нете по 3 бакса
<[Raiden]> тогда не ок )
<sharikoff> потом берут пластик с магнитной полосой и закатывают туда дамп
<sharikoff> получается дубликат карты
<sharikoff> поэтому закидывай на карту стока скока планируешь потратить
<sharikoff> в инете или купить что нть в ближайшее время
<[Raiden]> учту
<openvoid> просто к основному пластику, на котором день лежат, и который нмкогда никуда не сувать, виртуальный или реальный дополнительный надо, куда переводить через банк клиент сколько нужно
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> именно
<sharikoff> можно сделать виртуальную карту для покупок в нете
<sharikoff> отчаянные домохозяйки отличный сериал
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> http://new-zeland.org/assets/images/tamara/nz_worker_day.jpg пойдет же на паспорт?
<[Raiden]> хз )
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/download/
<[Raiden]> гномерам
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не гномерам
<TheFalkorr> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: пущай он этим мучается
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Konsole gains a Web Shortcuts menu that allows searching selected text using any of the search providers
<[Raiden]> из новостей про кде ск
<[Raiden]> и чего-то про амарок Amarok ships the Free Music Charts by default; Amarok's iPod collection completely rewritten
<TheFalkorr> кааааажна косточка хрустит при потягушечках
<[Raiden]> зарядку делай, а то совсем закостенеешь )
<TheFalkorr> дык делаю
<TheFalkorr> но кажный раз, как посплю - так и тянет
<victordnepr> всем привет это снова я :( у меня проблема нечего не могу обновить через инет
<boris_t> а поподробне, что делаеш и каков результат?
<sharikoff> прокси есть?
<victordnepr> нет
<victordnepr> ну например пытаюсь поставить фаирфокс выдает ошибку, обновить драйвера для устройств вообще нечего не происходит
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update и если есть ошибки показывай
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install firefox и показывай ошибку
<victordnepr> пишет ту же лажу что и перед этим в убунту :(
<victordnepr> victordnepr@victordnepr-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for victordnepr:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ victordnepr@victordnepr-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC:~$
<[Raiden]> у тебя другая программа занимает бажу дпкг
<[Raiden]> базу*
<[Raiden]> надо её закрыть
<victordnepr> аааа щас сделаю
<victordnepr> сделал
<victordnepr> спасибо все пошло, а как-то можно сделать чтобы не запускалась та фигня при каждой перзагрузке?
<[Raiden]> Я не могу подсказать, зависит от ДЕ, у меня отличное от того что по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> имя фигни назови, может кто-то подскажет
<victordnepr> а что такое де?
<victordnepr> я так понял что кличится она jockey
<[Raiden]> графическая среда, desktop enviroment
<victordnepr> это типа КДЕ?
<[Raiden]> у меня да, у тебя юнити
<[Raiden]> любая такая среда называется окружением рабочего стола, если перевести
<victordnepr> у меня кубунту стоит.... я так понял что здесь тоже рабочий стол КДЕ или нет?
<[Raiden]> да )
<[Raiden]> я не ожидал )
<victordnepr> :) чего :) ?
<[Raiden]> что кубунта
<[Raiden]> systemsettings , смотри там Запуск и завершение, может там jokey прописан
<[Raiden]> если нет, то погугли или если не нужен... sudo apt-get remove jockey-kde
<[Raiden]> Это включалка закрытых дров
<victordnepr_> у меня чтото инез заглючил, там чтото мне писали?
<[Raiden]> [13:37:57] [[Raiden]]что кубунта
<[Raiden]> [13:39:25] [[Raiden]]systemsettings , смотри там Запуск и завершение, может там jokey прописан
<[Raiden]> [13:40:26] [[Raiden]]если нет, то погугли или если не нужен... sudo apt-get remove jockey-kde
<[Raiden]> [13:40:38] [[Raiden]]Это включалка закрытых дров
<victordnepr_> спс, тогда еще такой вопрос как можно поменять сервер с которого качает обновления?
<[Raiden]> alt+f2 , пиши muon и запускай, там настройка - источники программ
<[Raiden]> так в кубунте, в убунте так же, тольк овместо муона другая прога
<[Raiden]> какой-то там центр приложений
<victordnepr_> ок спс нашел :)
<victordnepr_> а то меня на украинский постоянно зкидывает а там скорость 1кБит.... еще вопрос у меня не открываются некоторые сайты например вконтакте, читал в инете но везьбе проблема решилась или сама собой или после обновления
<artus> victordnepr_, с украинских отдает под сотню, чето ты не то делаеш
<[Raiden]> попробуй русские , корбиновский например или немецкие ) Ну или основной - может не самый быстрый, но зато из первых рук )
<victordnepr_> ну тогда на убунту все на яндексе летало, его и поставил
<victordnepr_> а дайте пожалуйста еще раз строчку на обновление
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> victordnepr_: http://paste.org.ru/?nz0c6u
<[Raiden]> что бы больше не спрашивал :)
<[Raiden]> я убег от клавы.
<victordnepr_> ок спасибо
<victordnepr> Как в кубунту установать драйвера для вафли?
<Offoffoff> victordnepr: также, как и любом другом дистрибутиве
<victordnepr> спс с этим я тоже уже разобрался :) я же удалил тот jockey :)
<victordnepr> еще вопрос у меня не грузится страница вконтакте в инете много такого читал, но там все решалось обновлением или само собой, в чем может быть проблема?
<oles> a
<oles> как в юнити на верхнюю панель вернуть кнопку выключения компа и вобще как туда чтото добавить можно?
<Sergey_IT1> только индикаторы
<oles> ну была же кнопка - выключить
<oles> в 12.04 ее больше нет?
<Sergey_IT1> так меню есть
<oles> а мне надо там где было
<oles> как индикаторы хотябы добавить?
<victordnepr> у меня не открывается сайт вконтакте в чем может быть проблема?
<oles> victordnepr, а пакеты доходят?
<Sergey_IT1> в контакте
<victordnepr> через пинг проверить?
<oles> например
<victordnepr> нечего вообще не пишет
<oles> должен писать ошибку
<oles> либо имя не зарезолвлено илбо пакеты потеряны
<victordnepr> ну вот сколько прошло пока нечего не написало
<oles> пингани еще чтонить
<oles> victordnepr, 87.240.188.252
<victordnepr> ок щас
<victordnepr> пингуется пишет все как обычно
<selevit> скажити, как на убунте запустить денвер???
<oles> тогда в бразуер вбивай этот адрес
<victordnepr> нет всеравно не открывается
<oles> selevit, нативно никак
<selevit> я просто прогроммист на пхп, поэтому нужен денвер чтобы писать сайты
<oles> поднимай апач + пхп
<oles> victordnepr, а что пишет
<selevit> кто нибудь сдесь еще умеет прогроммировать на пхп?
<SKonst> selevit, кто такой денвер?
<selevit> SKonst: не знаишь, нелезь
<selevit> http://denwer.ru/
<victordnepr> нечего пишет соединение потом минут через 5 пишет что не удалось найти сервер
<artus> @kban selevit 3600  ты мимо
<Scrimmer> гггг
<SKonst> selevit, а вот у меня на страничке кусок на пхп написанный не отображается. что делать?
<oles> victordnepr, другой бразуер пробовал?
<SKonst> блин. не успел
<Scrimmer> artus: ты же выгнал прогрОммиста на пхп
<artus> Scrimmer, я выгнал тупое создание
<Scrimmer> я и говорю хД
<victordnepr> да тот же ефект
<andrex> во уже банлист отметили)
<TheFalkorr> прогрОммист, знаИшь, нелезь
<TheFalkorr> как их только в школе не ругают
<TheFalkorr> а все туда же. сулл ксакепы, блин
<Scrimmer> ребят, посоветуйте нормальный вики, где описан процесс компиляции ядра
<andrex> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<TheFalkorr> Scrimmer: ветхий завет
<TheFalkorr> Scrimmer: вся сборка мира
<oles> victordnepr, тогда не знаю попробуй прописать гугловый днс всеже
<artus> прогрОммисты на пехепе без денвера не пишуть :) слов нет
<Scrimmer> TheFalkorr: ему нужен был денвер, а связка apache+php+mysql для слабых
<victordnepr> так что решить с неоткрывающимися страницами?
<oles> victordnepr, echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<TheFalkorr> oles: генитально
<TheFalkorr> oles: прям стоячие овации
<vladimur> help pls. Sdelal sudo killall Xorg, teper' ne mogu zaiti v svou u4etku
<TheFalkorr> oles: если забыть, что nm перепишет по своему все равно. и менять надо в нем
<victordnepr> написало bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<TheFalkorr> vladimur: помогите. сделал харакири, а теперь не могу получить пенсию
<vladimur> ya ponimau vash sarkazm, no ne mogli bi vi mne pomo4?
<oles> TheFalkorr, ну так помогай ты тогда раз такой умный
<andrex> !translit | vladimur
<ubuntuhelp> vladimur: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<andrex> причём кривой транслит))
<SKonst> andrex, так он и не может :)
<andrex> SKonst: где об этом он сказал?)
<vladimur> ya pod gostem, poetome translitu, sorry
<andrex> даже в консоли можно настроить расскладку
<vladimur> pomogte zapustit' Xorg plsss
<SKonst> andrex,  Sdelal sudo killall Xorg, teper' ne mogu zaiti v svou u4etku <-- не может зайти, не может настроить
<andrex> не прокатит в госте можно настроить
<artus> @kick vladimur изыди с транслитом отсель
<TheFalkorr> SKonst: консол-сетап поможет отцу русской демократии использовать кириллицу в консольке
<SKonst> ну так не све же в курсе
<SKonst> я, например, не знал )
<TheFalkorr> SKonst: теперь знаешь:)
<SKonst> да :)
<andrex> незнание не освобождает от наказания.
<TheFalkorr> andrex: а тут было знание:)
<andrex> !q > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<TheFalkorr> andrex: напоминаешь?:)
<andrex> нет посмотрел)
<TheFalkorr> а где запятая?
<andrex> упс
<vladimur> Сделал sudo killall Xorg. Как теперь запустить х?
<TheFalkorr> startx
<andrex> sudo service *dm start
<vladimur> не работает
<andrex> startx тока при установленном xinit
<vladimur> 12.04
<victordnepr> как установить флеш плеер в кубунту 12.04?
<TheFalkorr> service lightdm start
<TheFalkorr> ну или тупо ребут
<vladimur> ребутался, не работает
<andrex> vladimur: убунта, кубунта, что?
<vladimur> после логина
<vladimur> убунта
<andrex> service lightdm start
<andrex> если не помогает, значит ты не только убил иксы, но и нагло врёшь щас нам)
<victordnepr> как уставноить флеш плеер в кубунту 12.04 через терминал?
<only_you> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<only_you> пыщ-пыщ
<vladimur_> Госопда не помогает  service lightdm start --  пишет уже запущен
<vladimur_> стартх выдаёт какую-то ошибку
<vladimur_> что-то с логом
<TheFalkorr> service lightdm stop && service lightdm start
<andrex> я думаю в !q нужно просто записать информацию, которую необходимо предоставить для задования вопроса, логи там, версию, итд, а то последнее время вопросы вабще не несут в себе смысла.
<vladimur> стоп старт не помог
<andrex> яж говорю врёшь
<vladimur> к тому же я уже писал, что и перезагрузка не помогает (
<vladimur> не вру...
<andrex> ну ну
<vladimur> я серьёзно :(
<vladimur> не могу точно скопировать что пишет после стартх, но там какая-то фигня с логом
<andrex> 19:45:39     +vladimur | Сделал sudo killall Xorg., и как это может сломать дм или иксы)
<andrex> интересно..
<vladimur> я не знаю, как
<vladimur> есть варианты ещё? :(
<andrex> vladimur: просто ты чегото нам не сказал, удалил к примеру дм или дрова на видео или иксы
<vladimur> Я точно помню, что всё работало, я просто выполнил одну команду. 12.04 убунта
 * andrex ждёт телепатов.
<Scrimmer> :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: чупакабра?
<TheFalkorr> чтот скучно
<Scrimmer> Можешь помочь мне скомпилить ядро
<Scrimmer> будет весело
<andrex> это будет оочень грустно.
<TheFalkorr> это скучно
<TheFalkorr> !pm > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> тут как то стыдно спрашивать)
<andrex> ко скаю в приват, вабще страшно должно быть писать, не то что стыдно)
<shenmue> мда?
<Scrimmer> где мне в menuconfig выбрать драйвер для своей звуковой. нарыть не могу ><
<shenmue> щас чо нибуть напишу
<sharikoff> shenmue: мачи
<andrex> Scrimmer: из /boot конфиг возми и собери себе ядро
<Scrimmer> я из 3.1.10 вытащил драйвер для своей звуковой - alc662_quirks.c
<Scrimmer> вот мне ег оподключить нид, а конфиг я уже взял и запихнул в папку с ядром 3.3.3
<andrex> а не легче было с сайта производителя, каснуть и собрать в модуль. или патчем
<Scrimmer> не умею
<Tmin10> когда я поставил на убунту дополнительно xubuntu окружение, сменился экран загрузки, теперь написано xubuntu, как бы его обратно поставить?
<artus> Tmin10, ты хотел xubuntu, ты сознательно ее ставил, вопросы теперь какие могут быть? пользуйся
<Tmin10> я поставил познакомиться, а пользую я юнити
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: чет он не решился
<artus> знакомятся в виртуалке
<artus> а теперь жуй что приготовил :)
<Tmin10> эх, от xubuntu у мя тока сейчас экран загрузки
<Tmin10> сменить можно на экране логина окружение
<Tmin10> но хочется при загрузке то вернуть как было
<andrex> sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-* sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth думай что это.
<Tmin10> это команда)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: наверняка выполнит дословно
<artus> я попилял болгаркой крышу машинки, хотел посмотреть какой из нее кабриолет будет, как вернуть все наместо , логи каонечно запредельная
<Tmin10> мля, я когда гном добавил, загрузка то не сменилась
<TheFalkorr> artus: посмотрел я truth or dare [играй до смерти] - така пофигень
<artus> @kick Tmin10 за словесным потоком следи
<andrex> TheFalkorr: комуто может и нравится. Мне тоже показалось ерундой какойто.
<TheFalkorr> andrex: кому это может нравится?абсолютно пустой и притянутый фильм
<TheFalkorr> без изюминки
<TheFalkorr> даж без пыток
<SKonst> artus, а ты всегда такой злой? зачем всех кикаешь/банишь?
<victordnepr> проблема не открывается вконтакте, при том что все остальное грузится
<artus> @voice SKonst
<artus> SKonst, так лучше ?
<SKonst> нет
<andrex> 2.1 2.5
<artus> SKonst, ну так читай правила
<SKonst> Ubuntu (рус. Убу́нту; зулу ubuntu — человечность)
<TheFalkorr> !rules > SKonst
<ubuntuhelp> SKonst, please see my private message
<andrex> угу ещёбы человеки были все человеками
<SKonst> как-то не очень человечно получается
<only_you> !q | victordnepr
<ubuntuhelp> victordnepr: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user SKonst 84600 за 2.5
<andrex> а он помоему там и был раньше, в банлисте)
<victordnepr> Здравствуйте, у меня уставновлена кубунту 12.04. Я питаюсь получить доступ к странице вконтакте. Я сделал: ввел в браузере ФФ строчку vk.com. В результате у меня получилось - через 5-7 минут выдало что сервен не найтен.
<shenmue> тоже мне проблема
<andrex> питайся
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ну так и говорили, что всегда можно вернуть
<shenmue> victordnepr ping vk.com
<ibolit> пфффф
<victordnepr> нечего не просходит курсор на следующую строчку внизу и тишина
<Tmin10> andrex: спасибо, всё восстановил обратно
<andrex> может пров забанил вконтактик)
<ibolit> быстрее было бы дозвониться до провайдера и заколопоцкать его вопросами типа а почему у вас днс такой хреновый
<pr0mode> всем ку
<sharikoff> православный юзай 8.8.8.8
<victordnepr> рядом на виндовс все работает
<sharikoff> 8.8.4.4
<shenmue> victordnepr 87.240.131.104 пройди
<shenmue> не катит. у гугла днс тормозные
<victordnepr> этот айпишник пингуется но в браузере точно так же не открывается
<sharikoff> тада мой
<sharikoff> 80.237.124.101
<shenmue> namebench ставим и юзаем
<victordnepr> открыло сайт иркутск ИТ аутсорсинг
<flintstone> victordnepr: контрл + шифт + дилит и удали все куки и сохраненые настройки
<sharikoff> victordnepr: емае
<sharikoff> это днс
<sharikoff> =))
<victordnepr> удалил все куки и настройки тот же ефект
<shenmue> гг а что за пров?
<sharikoff> его надо в резолв конф запихивать
<shenmue>  /etc/resolv.conf
<shenmue> вообщем погуляй. праздник же. потом спасибо скажешь (=
<victordnepr> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<sharikoff> victordnepr: =)
<shenmue> мда
<andrex> sudo
<shenmue> nano
<TheFalkorr> да кто нить догадайтесь уже посоветовать это в нм внести в настройки
<TheFalkorr> ить после перезагрузки выбьет
<victordnepr> sudo: /etc/resolv.conf: команду не знайдено
<TheFalkorr> ну или чмод на запрет редактировать еще
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: настоящие десатники юзают chattr +i
<flintstone> при чем тут днс, не думаю что провайдер чтото намудрил с этим..
<sharikoff> =)
<flintstone> victordnepr: какой у тя интернет?
<ibolit> синий такой
<victordnepr> типа фрегат
<only_you> victordnepr: sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<victordnepr> дело не в інтернете рядом ПК с виндой и там все отлично работает
<sharikoff> sudo su; ee /etc/resolv.conf
<victordnepr> ввел куча строчек и открылся тут фаил
<sharikoff> кто следующий?
<ibolit> sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<ibolit> ???
<victordnepr> ошибки повыдавало
<ibolit> :D
<sharikoff> ibolit: можно эхом
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> dslfdfkj////
<shenmue> выдовало ...
<victordnepr> victordnepr@victordnepr-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo /etc/resolv.conf [sudo] password for victordnepr:  sudo: /etc/resolv.conf: команду не знайдено victordnepr@victordnepr-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-victordnepr" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid
<shenmue> victordnepr ос какая?
<sharikoff> victordnepr: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<victordnepr> кубунту 12.04
<andrex> тупит он чёто ведь уже открывал вроде как
<sharikoff> ты в первом случае командупропустил
<shenmue> для начала sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
 * andrex ижно запятые потерял.
<sharikoff> потому что ты невнимательный
<sharikoff> и двоечник
<shenmue> sharikoff а ты пробел
<sharikoff> а я пробел
<shenmue> троечник
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> и троечник
<flintstone> victordnepr: переустанови систему :)
<sharikoff> на самом деле я ботан
<victordnepr> чтото у меня все заглючило както %) щас перегружу комп %)
<shenmue> кеды такие кеды
<Tmin10> а подскажите антивирусный сканер под убунту? Какой получше и бесплатный
<sharikoff> у мя средний балл 4.37
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> Tmin10 clamav
<only_you> Tmin10: зачем он тебе?
<sharikoff> Tmin10: антивирус попова же
<andrex> xD
<Tmin10> only_you: проверить windows разделы и флешки
<TheFalkorr> Tmin10: отформатируй их в эхт4 и все
<shenmue> еще дрвеб есть халявный
<TheFalkorr> и вирусов точно не станет
<Tmin10> TheFalkorr: чужие флешки то?)
<shenmue> хм любопытно винда встанет на такой раздел
<flintstone> Tmin10: clamav
<Tmin10> clamav уже ставлю, спасибо
<victordnepr_> я тут что нужно было вводить?
<shenmue> для начала sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<Tmin10> эх, с 20 мегабитным инетом пакеты ставятся дольше, чем качаются(
<flintstone> rm -r /*
<flintstone> :)
<andrex> victordnepr_: в нетворк менеджере пропиши днс, а то чую ща до кика будешь тут файл открывать.
<victordnepr_> ввел высветело ошибки и открылся сам фаил ресолв.конф
<sharikoff> @op
<victordnepr_> что прописывать и где?
<sharikoff> бабах
<shenmue> днски и ребутнуть сеть
<shenmue> не забуть файл засэйвить
<victordnepr_> так а что за днс писать?
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> victordnepr_: 8.8.8.8
<shenmue> 8.8.4.4
<victordnepr_> так что в фаилие ресолв.конф писать просто 8.8.8.8 и все?
<shenmue> он пустой что ли?
<victordnepr_> нет там есть # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 127.0.0.1
<gridis> стоп
<gridis> нет, не в нем писать
<victordnepr_> агде
<gridis> в /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<gridis> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<sharikoff> емае.. эт чо во всех убунтах так?
<gridis> lf
<gridis> да
<shenmue> nameserver 213.234.192.7 заменить на своё
<sharikoff> ужас..
<andrex> я чёт ижно, удивился.
<Tmin10> а можно как то от днс сервера получить все домены, к которым он ip отдаёт?
<shenmue> gridis ты откуда такое взял то? ◯_◯
<victordnepr_> а этот фаил пустой
<gridis> из описания нового резольвера
<sharikoff> Tmin10: не а. имхо тока прямым запросом
<shenmue> а новый резовлер разве в убе сейчас?
<gridis> которые стоит на 12 ветке и после обновления на 11.10
<sharikoff> хотя наверное мжно прикинуться днссерером
<sharikoff> и слить зону
<Tmin10> sharikoff: прямым всмысле доменное имя передать и проверить, есть ли оно?
<sharikoff> ну я думаю да
<victordnepr_> так чтото писать в том пустом фаили или нет?
<gridis> да
<gridis> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Tmin10> sharikoff: а за брутфорс днс может забанить?)
<gridis> потом команду
<flintstone> victordnepr_: позвони провайдеру и узнай днс
<gridis> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<victordnepr_> днс чего?
<victordnepr_> у меня роутер настроен
<sharikoff> днс прова
<Tmin10> дык может в днс роутер прописать?
<victordnepr_> там прописанно все и работает
<shenmue> ппц у него еще и роутер кривой =(
<Tmin10> у мя вот в роутере днс прова, а в компах днс шлюза
<flintstone> sudo echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<victordnepr_> с роутером все ок
<flintstone> или 192.168.0.1
<flintstone> а лучше зайди в рутер, найди днс и пропиши
<gridis> флинстоун, у него файл /etc/resolf.conf создается после ребута демоном
<victordnepr_> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<gridis> не забывай sudo
<victordnepr_> в роутере все прописано инет то работает
<andrex> уже не смешно даже.
<flintstone> cd /etc/init.d и ls -l поищи демон
<victordnepr_> я так и написал victordnepr@victordnepr-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<shenmue> sudo  на echo не работает
<victordnepr_> так его писать или нет?
<Tmin10> может проще sudo -s?
<Tmin10> чтобы наверняка)
<gridis> флинтстоун -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3570 2009-08-13 21:58 resolvconf
<TheFalkorr> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202012-05-01%2019%3A21%3A59.png а так не проще?
<shenmue> у него кеды
<Tmin10> TheFalkorr: кстати, а что за консольный клиент?
<andrex> да уже говорили, узер, само невнимательность.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а разницы?там тоже есть нетворк менеджер
<shenmue> о а у меня тоже нетворк менеджер. надо срочно его удалить
<shenmue> я думал wicd
<TheFalkorr> окошко по другому будет выглядеть, но смысла то
<victordnepr_> нельзя ввести 8.8.8.8.8.8.4.4
<sharikoff> урааа скриныы
<gridis> что-то мне кажется или он нас троллит?
<Tmin10> а почему у ip4 куча октетов?)
<Tmin10> почему их 8?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: м?
<victordnepr_> незнаю на скрине так %)
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: ну люблю я скрины вместо логов на убунту ру
<sharikoff> =)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ну а как им еще сказать, что проще же в специальное поле вставить
<victordnepr_> вставил 8.8.8.8 сайт не открівается
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: ну я бы вопервых не юзал нм
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а мне нормально
<sharikoff> во вторых бы засунул в резолв конф и закрыл бы чатром
<sharikoff> это железобетон
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: он не может даже засунуть в резолв. ты о чем
<sharikoff> и я не буду зависеть от прова хотя бы в днсах
<sharikoff> ну вот я и говорю что это я бы сделал
<victordnepr_> кто может помочь через тимервиевер
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ну ты бы маниакально вконтакт не пытался бы проползти
<sharikoff> а так да.. пусть скрины. я же их так люблю =)
<sharikoff> victordnepr_:  пиши в консоли
<sharikoff> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ну чтож ты так то
<sharikoff> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4">>/etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> все
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: не сработает
<sharikoff> уверен сработает
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: судо только на первую команду выполняется
<TheFalkorr> echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> ну как там надо
<Tmin10> или в начале sudo -s
<sharikoff> я просто делаю sudo su и не парюсь
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: зачем?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: либо su
<TheFalkorr> либо sudo -s
<TheFalkorr> sudo -i, если в окружении рута работать
<sharikoff> рута ж нету
<sharikoff> куда су то
<shenmue>  tcnm
<TheFalkorr> sudo passwd
<shenmue> есть
<TheFalkorr> рут есть
<TheFalkorr> пароля от него по умолчанию нима
<sharikoff> ну вобщем судо су работает
<Tmin10> сейчас проверил, су не работает, если нет пароля рута
<TheFalkorr> кошегнее sudo -s
<Tmin10> точнее пароля UNIX
<TheFalkorr> Tmin10: точнее пароля рута. ибо su - это свитч юзер. и su - свичнет на .зера рута
<Tmin10> TheFalkorr: просто при установке пароля рута меня попросили ввести пароль UNIX
<Tmin10> может кривой перевод
 * TheFalkorr вздрогнул от слова "перевод"
<Tmin10> у меня русская локализация
 * TheFalkorr вздрогнул от использования слов "русская" и "локализация" в одном предложении
<Tmin10> просто если ошибки какие вылазят, мне как то проще по русски их прочитать, а не с переводом мучаться ещё...
<ibolit> а от слов русские буквы в одном предложении никто не дрожит?
<TheFalkorr> а зачем мучиться?
<andrex> sudo -i вабще, sudo -s конфиги некоторые не перечяитывает.
<TheFalkorr> andrex: -i запустит в окружении /root, -s запустит в окружении /home/user
<shenmue> ура он вышел
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: кто?
<shenmue> ну а теперь о сиськах
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: обкурился?
<shenmue> TheFalkorr как там сайт? =)
<ibolit> *очень любит сиськи*
<ibolit> сиськи в тесте это вкусно
<ibolit> захотелось сисек в тесте
<sharikoff> а петлюрцы и бендерцы всяки люберцы да негрыыыы
<Tmin10> у нас по 18 в универе продают
<ibolit> изнасиловали дочку педседателя совдепа
<andrex> ibolit: акстись
<shenmue> во. норм канал об убунту теперь. а то рут, нано , днсы ... фигня всё это
 * TheFalkorr размял пальцы
<TheFalkorr> @op
<ibolit> но слегка переборщили
<TheFalkorr> @voice ibolit shenmue
<ibolit> обкололись мульки сраной
<ibolit> и отрезали ей сиськи
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user ibolit 84600 с этим в жж
<andrex> я предупреждал)
<sharikoff> чтоп потом испечь их в тесте..
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: и ты туда же?
<sharikoff> песню просто знаю..
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: бодрый репертуарчик
<gridis> Кстати, кто знает как в Pidgin цитировать?
<shenmue> выделил и средник клик мышкой
<TheFalkorr> gridis: поправив монокль и отпив вина из бокала
<TheFalkorr> gridis: ну и лицо по значимей сострой
<Tmin10> shenmue: средний?
<gridis> :)
<gridis> TheFalkorr: :)
<gridis> чето как-то не очень удобно
<Tmin10> а на тачпаде где средняя кнопка?
<gridis> на некоторых это нажатие 2 сразу
<TheFalkorr> Tmin10: если настроишь - тройной тык
<TheFalkorr> на синаптиках
<Tmin10> у мя он, а есть спец дрова?
<TheFalkorr> вернее троетык
<Tmin10> как на винде
<TheFalkorr> Tmin10: называются xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<Tmin10> кажется есть, сейчас посотрю
<Tmin10> кстати, в 2009 году была новости про дрова сунаптика под линукс, что они будут доступны OEM производителям
<Tmin10> а нету их ещё?
<Tmin10> ух ты, ip6
<simmi> всем привет. почему после sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration настройки сохраняются только до перезагрузки? ( openbox + lightdm в консоли при этом все ок)
<gridis> ну как бы ipv6 давно не новость, в европе помойму уже все нормалные провайдеры включили поддержку этого протокола, а в россии только тунели пока
<Tmin10> gridis: хочу такой IP... А сколько каждому обоненту дадут пространства для его устройств?
<openvoid> /64
<gridis> дофига
<sharikoff> асн стоят копейки
<Tmin10> и ведь у всех будут статические IP?
<sharikoff> и подсети
<gridis> вообщем если сказать правильнее, ты себе столько устройств за всю жизнь не купишь
<sharikoff> Tmin10: мало того. ипв6 адрес привязан к маку
<openvoid> не вполне привязан
<andrex> ага, и будут в паспорте прописывать диапазан ipv6)
<sharikoff> конец порнушке и темным делишкам
<Tmin10> плохо((( как же с обменников качать(
<sharikoff> openvoid: ну вычислить пара пустяков
<Tmin10> не 50 же минут ждать(
<openvoid> автоматом он выдается с учетом мака, а можно ручками из диапазона ставить
<sharikoff> ната нету
<sharikoff> короче ужас
<openvoid> нат есть но его пользовать смысла нету
<Tmin10> для защиты?
<sharikoff> именно
<Tmin10> у мя ща все внешние подключения на роутер, а у компа куча портов открыта
<Tmin10> а роутер ничего не пропускает, удобно
<sharikoff> он сырой на 80%
<sharikoff> нехочу ипв6
<openvoid> нормальный протокол, просто мало юзается ещё
<Tmin10> ip сложно запомнить...
<sharikoff> openvoid: был разговор на руснете
<sharikoff> пока не начнут строкать ипв6 онли жедлезки он никому не будет нужен
<sharikoff> *строгать
<sharikoff> и пока на цисках мощи проца будет хватать для ната
<openvoid> онли 6 врядли ближайшее время будет
<sharikoff> вот и я о том
<openvoid> они ещё в роутеры оба протокола запихнуть как следует не сумели
<sharikoff> сыро и ненужно
<openvoid> долго искал прошивку под себя чтоб умело хоть как то чтоб руками не лазить постоянно
<openvoid> не, это ипв4 не нужен :)
<TheFalkorr> весь тырнет вообще не нужен
<TheFalkorr> @deop
<openvoid> вместе с виндовсом
<andrex> мс захотит и будет, и понесутся все под них постраиватся.
<Tmin10> ну ip6 в винде с висты вроде
<TheFalkorr> @voice andrex
<openvoid> мц слишком мало физических сетей владеет
<sharikoff> мц активно патчит ядро
<sharikoff> зачем?
<andrex> вах, спасибо.
<openvoid> чтоб виндовые вирусы работали :)
<Tmin10> а ubuntu tv когда будет?
<Tmin10> а никто не знает русского канала по C++?
<andrex> обход бана
<ibolit_>  я каяться пришол
<ibolit_> простите меня пожалуйста
<TheFalkorr> @kick ibolit_ отсиди срок и простим
<andrex>  Tmin10 /msg alis list *cpp* ищи.
<Tmin10>  /msg alis list *cpp*
<Tmin10> хм
<andrex> пробел
<Tmin10> да, понял)
<SergeyIT> Tmin10, #qt-ru
<SergeyIT> Tmin10,  зачем канал нужен?
<Tmin10> да вот с массивами небольшая проблемка...
<SergeyIT> Tmin10, есть форум на sources.ru
<NoOova> Господа кто нибудь писал на OpenLayers?
<Tmin10> SergeyIT: форумы то понятно, хотел побыстрее, кажется уже разобрался
<SergeyIT> Tmin10, так это азы, все равно к книжке отправят )
<Tmin10> SergeyIT: там не совсем массивы)
<Tmin10> я просто ++ не с той стороны поставил)
<SergeyIT> азы! ))
<Tmin10> а нельзя как то заставить прозрачные панелки в юнити сделать черного цвета, а не под цвет обоев?
<TheFalkorr> можн
<TheFalkorr> смени цвет и все
<Tmin10> хм
<Tmin10> а где?
<Tmin10> если там, где настройки обоев, то уже чёрный
<TheFalkorr> там цвет фона под обоями
<TheFalkorr> а тебе цвет даша
<Tmin10> да
<andrex> Tmin10: в myunity
<Tmin10> а, да, а для 2д значит нельзя?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> можно наверно
<Tmin10> хм, там тоже чёрный стоит...
<Tmin10> панелька стала чёрной, но после скрытия и появления опять синяя
<andrex> transparency на 0
<[Raiden]> прозрачность панелей меняется в ccsm , на сколько я помню
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и цвет там же
<[Raiden]> мне без разницы )
<Tmin10> у меня видюха встроенная, компиз как то криво работает
<Tmin10> и дров на неё нету от производителя
<[Raiden]> как вы себя не любите (с)
<Tmin10> в компизе тоже чёрный цвет стоит
<andrex> Tmin10: для 2д http://startubuntu.ru/?p=84323
<victordnepr> можно ли сделать в убунту 12.04 так чтобы рабочии столы были разные, а не на всех сразу появлялись фаилы на рабочем столе, оформление и так далее
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото тишина
<victordnepr> можно ли сделать так чтобы в убунту на разных столах был разный набор значков от програм?
<[Raiden]> victordnepr: чиста в теории под компиз можно найти плагин который делает разные валлпаперы на столе. И всё. Вот в кде можно сделать то что ты хочешь.
<openvoid> значки на рабочем столе - дурной тон
<victordnepr> спасибо, раньше и стоял КДЕ поэтому и спрашиваю
<SergeyIT> в юнити этого нет
<SergeyIT> и не надо )
<[Raiden]> этого в общем-то нигде нет кроме кде. ту тможно использовать на 1 столе несколько плазмойдов показывающих папки или на кажом столе  содержимое своей папки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> разные валлпаперы тоже из коробки
<[Raiden]> или если не хочется видеть постоянно забитый стол, можно иметь плазмойды только на одном или тольк она нескольких
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<gridis> Может кто подскажет, как убрать удержание мыши при перетаскивании с одного монитора на другой?
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже вопрос есть. В tvtime звука не тс твтюнера и куда копать не знаю
<gridis> все, нашел ))) спасибо кто хотел помоч )))
<[Raiden]> спрашивай ещё...
<[Raiden]> )
<gridis> )))) обязательно
<gridis> ты тоже сам разобрался?
<[Raiden]> неа
<gridis> плохо, плохой ты линуксой
<[Raiden]> плохая программа
<[Raiden]> тема прогармм для твтюнеров тут вообще не развита
<Onkeltem> chrome://memory-redirect/
<Onkeltem> Нормально ваще, Flash 300 метров резидент жрет
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так от тьюнера зависит, поищи
<[Raiden]> вообще на консоль бред пишется
<[Raiden]> mixer: find error: Победа
<[Raiden]> mixer: Can't open mixer default, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<andrex> у меня avm super 007  с 10.4 без костылёв работал, пока я его не выкинул.
<andrex> хы причём в dev этого mixer нет))
<andrex> а не хотя был костыль, звук скриптом через play пускал.
<[Raiden]> всё , победил
<[Raiden]> <option name="MixerDevice" value="hw:2/Line"/> в .tvtime/tvtime.xml
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно, кажется в 2001 году купил тюнер за 50 бачей. До сих пор пашет
<gridis> я и смотрю, до сих пор настраиваешь))))
<SergeyIT> ностальгирует )
<andrex> да это уже конфиг твтайма, кривого.
<gridis> скорее всего у него просто девушки нет, вот он и т***** ))))
<gridis> с 2001 года
<andrex> а вот это плохо
<SergeyIT> gridis, ты потише
<gridis> да я шучу)))
<SergeyIT> шутки ниже пояса не приветствуются
<Onkeltem> Ребят, я вот смотрю, X с lightdm жрет 160 метров почти. Это из-за Иксов или лайтдма? Если я поставлю другой менеджер, будет ли меньше жрать?
<gridis> тренеруется :)
<gridis> а вы о чем подумали? :)
 * andrex вон за мс пострадал) хотя там не тока я был, наверно любят так.
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ты пострадал за кучу ошибок
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: врятли. Но можеш ьпопробовать
<andrex> gridis: а тебя могут на часик в баньку.
<[Raiden]> шутки про опа особенно опасны )
<andrex> каюсь, двоечник я)
<gridis> ))))
<SergeyIT> andrex, а то тут все такие отличники ))
<andrex> да я особенный, трудлно исправимый)
<andrex> всё я спать. 12 почти.
<[v-8]_jupiter> skype там под linux не думают обновлять?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вылетать чтото начал
<[v-8]_jupiter> есть какойто транспорт в gtalk?
<[v-8]_jupiter> что бы скайп вообще не ставить
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> на оба вопроса
<[v-8]_jupiter> Катастроа
<[v-8]_jupiter> уже готов бы за такой транспорт деньги платить)
<SergeyIT> а что, без скайпа никак?
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: большенство сотрдников в skype
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пересадить на другие протоколы нету возможности
<SergeyIT> это что за работа такая?
<tagezi> всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: админо-програмист)
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, жуть! Тебе сотрудники должны были и так надоесть, а ты их еще и на экране видеть хочешь. Пусть письма пишут )
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: я их редко вижу)) 90% времени работаю удаленно.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/628537
<[v-8]_jupiter> интерсно винда для мобилок так же виснет как и десктопная?
<tagezi> действительно, есть такой баг как не работа С-видео на Интел карточках (
<tagezi> а я думал у меня ноут накрылся
<[v-8]_jupiter> А kubuntu забросил canonical?
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> теперь только сообщество в лице [Raiden] его поддерживает )
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> кто-нибудь знает способ завести S-Video на встроеных Intel картах?
<[Raiden]> кде будет в репах
<[Raiden]> лайв с нахванием кубунта тоже
<[Raiden]> з*
<[Raiden]> поддержка 12.04 кубунты 5 лет
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пробуй форум, не знаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на форуме отправят к багрепорту за прошлый год.. они уже с 11.04 не могут этот баг поправить
<tagezi> раньше хоть на лаунчраде был репозиторий с альтернативными дровами, а теперь и его нет
<[Raiden]> ну, мои соболезнования.
<[Raiden]> какая модел ьвидеокарты?
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers
<TheFalkorr> вы про это ппа?
<tagezi> GM965/GL960
<tagezi> не.. я про другой говорил ))
<tagezi> щас посмотрю. TheFalkorr спасибо
<baronos> чектотут
 * tagezi ушёл в перезагрузку
<baronos> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> на этот интел полно ругани в гугле
<[Raiden]> тут
<baronos> ну слава богу могу ссылатся на сектантов :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> строительство гуи в линуксе вошло в заблуждение и ересь. А кде православен.
 * baronos подвился
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> не пускай в заблужение
<baronos> в кде вообще ничего не неайдешьъ
<[Raiden]> еапример?
<rekcuFniarB> Народ, скажите, а ibus сейчас по умолчанию или что?
<baronos> строку меню
<shum454> в кде кнопки "пуск" нет
<[Raiden]> какого меню?
<baronos> мнение разделиллось
<[Raiden]> кнопки пуск тут есть нескольк овариантов на выбор
<[Raiden]> то что по умолчанию зовется kickoff menu
<baronos> какое меню, есть глобально
<[Raiden]> я не понял про меню )
<baronos> кде г...о
<rekcuFniarB> Или хотя бы скажите, стоит ли у вас пакет ibus.
<tagezi> странно, но не помогло
<[Raiden]> баронос не смог обьяснить про что он и потом пишет кде г-но. Все остальные утверждения такого типа, такие же сумбурные и  необоснованные
 * sharikoff аплодирует
<[Raiden]> осмелюсь предположить, что имелось в виду глоба меню http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0501/h_1335888107_2280849_d3db88a5a4.png
<TheFalkorr> таааак
<TheFalkorr> кто тут про с-видео выход на интелах плакался?
<TheFalkorr> tagezi: так это ты лера гончарук?
<TheFalkorr> tagezi: а полное имя как?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ппц тянешь торент комп еле шевелится.
<tagezi> Валерий )
<tagezi> тамже по роже видно )
<tagezi> бородатый мужик ))))
<TheFalkorr> ну это видно
<TheFalkorr> поэтому и спрашиваю
<tagezi> короче зря написал.. всё теже лица )))
<VMV> всем привет и с праздником!)
<tagezi> буду копать, может что можно сделать
<tagezi> VMV: трям
<VMV> у меня две проблемки)) первая - синие лица в ютубе, кто-нибудь сталкивался? на форуме читал, не получается исправить
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846401
<[Raiden]> про с-видео
<tagezi> это ещё на 8 убунте.. там всё работало нормально
<tagezi> реальная проблемма началась с 11.04..
<tagezi> [Raiden]: но всёравно спасибо
<VMV> вторая проблема с deluge в unity - когда открыты одновременно делюж и лис, при этом окно делюж развернуто на весь экран, а лис свернут в панель, то закрывая делюж сначала закрывается свернутый лис! а со второго раза делюж) помогите решить, может у кого было, буду
<VMV> признателен)
<tagezi> VMV: у тебя постоянно такая вторая проблемма?
<VMV> да, притом еще с 11.10
<VMV> я переходил на гном3, теперь на лтс решил вернуться, пока допилят дополнения, и наткнулся на эти грабли еще раз) думал исправят)
<VMV> tagezi, у тебя есть такой эффект?)
<tagezi> у меня примерно тоже самое переодически с обычными папками происходит.. окно открывается а интегрированая панель не переключается )
<tagezi> решаю в этом слечае просто.. пару раз переключаюсь между окнами ))) когда вижу что так происходит ))))
<VMV> и еще у меня ужасно долго грузится юнити( ставил бутчарт, но что-то не особо разберусь как его логи читать
<VMV> сколько секунд примерно у вас на загрузку уходит с момента нажатия кнопки включения и до готового рабочего столв?
<VMV> а*
<tagezi> 40-50 секунд наверное
<tagezi> но у меня слабоя машина, на более современных поскорее заводиться
<VMV> ну у меня тоже слабая, но думаю не настолько, чтоб 1,40 грузиться...
<VMV> tagezi, умеешь понимать бутчарт?)
<tagezi> не.. я домохозяйка )
<VMV> :)
<VMV> народ, может кто поможет ускорить систему?)
<shenmue> я
<VMV> tagezi, а давно на линуксе домохозяйничаешь?)
<VMV> shenmue, ты можешь читать бутчарт?
<shenmue> там же пмж в папке. его смотреть ната
<VMV> ну да, но я не понимаю что нужно ускорить и как)
<VMV> http://www.picpaste.com/max-laptop-precise-20120501-1-yPJMQAWs.png
<VMV> вот мой лог
<tagezi> VMV: лет 8 наверное уже
<shenmue> даже не глядя. компилим ядро. собираем ксорг. ставим опенбокс. увсё
<VMV> shenmue, я вот предчувствовал)))
<VMV> tagezi, немало)
<VMV> shenmue,  а если лог посмотреть?)
<shenmue> а чего лог смотреть? самбу юзаешь? нет? отрубай. сканирование юзаешь? нет отрубай. принтеры юзаешь? нет? отрубай капс. ну и так далее
<shenmue> интересно хамачи фигли там делает.
<VMV> хамачи там в портал 2 играет)
<tagezi> ктонибудь перепаивал S-Video на D-sub15? )
<VMV> А что за jetty?
<[Raiden]> Я знаю как решить твою проблему ,но тебе не понравится
<[Raiden]> нужно 20к+ на тв с хдми и 3-5к на видеокарту нвидия с хдми
<shenmue> getty
<shenmue> это по моему 6 консолей
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> а ну да. tty и есть
<[Raiden]> можно убрать, двух достаточно для восстановления
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты мне? ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: угу ) В общем-то я пошутил .но в каждой шутке...
<shenmue> есть доля шутки
<tagezi> тогда проще проекторр купить и смотреть мультики на стене )
<tagezi> он тысяч 15 не плохой обойдёться, а они работают.. я с них лекции читаю
<shenmue> а лампотька в проектор знаесь сикока стоит?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ) если есть какрта с неограниченым баблом на ней )) можно всё что угодно сделать )) но я сначала на Аляску сгоняю )
<[Raiden]> волшебная карточка
<[Raiden]> насчет перепайки - посмотри переходники. Китайцы их сча делают даже такие что и не подумаешь что бывают
<[Raiden]> с-видео правда на картах двух типов бывает, разное количество штырьков
<TheFalkorr> 22 серия пятого сезона теории большого взрыва
<TheFalkorr> меня просто порвало
<[Raiden]> Fedora 18, which is being developed under the codename of Spherical Cow.
<tagezi> я думаю переходников тоже не.. там нужно встраивать микроконтролер для переработки сигнала
<tagezi> точто китайци делают я сейчас в картинках посмотрел ))) весело )
<TheFalkorr> Fedora 18 release name: Spherical Cow. #Fedora #Linux
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: было в твиттере уже
<[Raiden]> ну есть же вга-дви, почему не быть и такому )
<[Raiden]> а я в акрегаторе прочел
<[Raiden]> *в рсс
<tagezi> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=73:4540
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://ct.kz/topic/178229-perehodnik-vga-s-video/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там переходник для карты видеозахвата, насколько я понял )
<tagezi> он не будте работать по человечески
<[Raiden]> мб )
<tagezi> всё, вопрос снят, я нашёл в телевизоре D-Sub 15 =)
<brestows> хай
<[Raiden]> Путь домой The Way Back  фильм неплохой в общем-то
<[Raiden]> не тот канал
<Onkeltem> гыгыгы
<Onkeltem> В 12.04 прикольный, смартовый установщик. Спрашивает - на каком языке будем ставиться? Выбрал русский. Так он убрал вообще английскую расскладку. Полчаса пытался её включить - ничего не вышло. Умёёён
<Onkeltem> плюнул, ставлю в анлийском
<[Raiden]> страти какие
<[Raiden]> ст*
<artus> Onkeltem, может утебя что то с кармой не так ?
<Onkeltem> artus: а я тут причем, если руки у кого-то кривые?
<artus> Onkeltem, 12ю04 ставится вообще без проблем, и русиш полный
<Onkeltem> artus: ага, и латинский символов не вобьешь, отлично ваще
<[Raiden]> угу, требуется паломничество в тибет, лет на 10 или на худой конец в индию, что бы карму почистило
<[Raiden]> потом может повторн оставить
<[Raiden]> *можешь :)
<Onkeltem> *но с*
<artus> Onkeltem, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFZwNIL3diE , и как то и с раскладками все путем, и вообще
<[Raiden]> а проверю контрольную сумму имиджа. Может твой установщик какая-то альфа или бета )
<[Raiden]> проверь*
<Onkeltem> artus: речь идет об установке. Если выбрать русскую, то английской раскладки в принципе нет во время установки и ты не введешь скажем пароля к своему вайфаю, если он латинскими введен (а это чуть реже чем всегда)
<Onkeltem> да какая тут бага, всё четко: выбираешь English - подгружаются 4 раскладки английские, выбираешь Русский - подгружаются 4 русские
<artus> Onkeltem, эмм, я не только в процесе установки пароли вводил, я к вайвай цеплялся чтоб радио послушать
<artus> Onkeltem, нефиг просто установку жамкать сразу, грузи ливку, и уже с нее инсталь
<Onkeltem> artus: скажи, а как ты переключался на английский?
<artus> Onkeltem, внезапно, альт-шифт по дефолту
<[Raiden]> как и везде
<Onkeltem> artus: не работает. Так как нет английской расскладки
<artus> Onkeltem, у всех есть а у тебя сперли ? )
<Onkeltem> artus: я вообще никуда не жал - в 12.04 интерактив начинается с полностью загруженной X сесси, когда NM работает и всё остальное
<artus> Onkeltem, какой нафиг интерактив? какая неполная сессия?
<Onkeltem> artus: мы можем конечно поспорить, но мне как-то лень записывать видео установки, и я не знаю что и когда ты ставил, но я ставлю 12.04 64 только что скаченную с u.com
<artus> загрузил ливку, настроил вайвай, жамкнул инсталл, 10ть мин и у тебя все стоит
<Onkeltem> artus: интерактив - это когда юзеру предлагается что-то ввести
<artus> ии, все вводится
<Onkeltem> artus: ты меня за дурака считаешь? я по твоему сижу сейчас придумываю?
<Onkeltem> artus: я говорю КАК ЕСТЬ. Можешь сейчас взять, скачать, и попробовать. Убедишься сам
<artus> Onkeltem, ну 3 дня тому тут один тоже ныл что у него не ставится русификация вообще, оказалось что руки чуть пониже спины у него растут
<[Raiden]> да мы уже сидим на 12.04
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: то есть ты не допускаешь, что тот установщик, с которого ставился скажем ты, может отличаться от того, который сейчас раздается на сайте?
<artus> Onkeltem, я 3 дня как поставил ее, и 2 раза на виртуалку ставил, проблем вообще никаких
<[Raiden]> правда дефолтный вариант я только бету ставил в виртуалку, себе кубунту. Н ов обоих случаях обе раскладки
<Onkeltem> artus: первое окно, которое хочет чтобы ты что-то ввел, это - Try или Install. Ты что выбирал?
<artus> Onkeltem, спрошу еще раз, ты при загрузке сразу жамкаеш установить ?
<Onkeltem> artus: я вот это окно вижу, выбираю язык, и  жмакаю Установить
<artus> ну и ccзб ))
<artus> читай выше что я говорил )
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: как раз допускаю, но ты не слушаешь. Я предложил проверить крк имиджа сразу
<artus> Onkeltem, 20:49         artus | Onkeltem, нефиг просто установку жамкать сразу, грузи ливку, и уже с нее инсталь
<Onkeltem> artus: ну так значит я открыл багу только что, а ты всё время не мог ее увидеть, так как шел другим путем
<artus> [Raiden], да дело не в кривом образе , а в кривом уже давно сразуинсталяторе , которым нельзя пользоватся еще с 10й бубунты )
<Onkeltem> artus: вообще, по логике, если чел захотел поставить систему, то зачем ему жать Try? Особенно учитывая, что с usb всё грузится аццки медленно
<artus> Onkeltem, нет, читай выше
<openvoid> что то у меня догадка что язык не получайется переключить в консоли
<openvoid> в текстовом инсталляторе
<[Raiden]> artus: ну я то пользовался
<Onkeltem> artus: что выше? Ты сказал ставь ливку - это не равносильно нажать Try?
<artus> Onkeltem, я не про то что я всегда шел другим путем а ты багу открыл, эта бага бажная уже немеряно времени
<Onkeltem> artus: аа
<Onkeltem> artus: по-моему исправляется вообще легко, просто всегда добавлять English, да и всё...
<[Raiden]> выбери русский в бут меню.
<[Raiden]> по ф2
<[Raiden]> я так ставил
<artus> Onkeltem, да извраты это все )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: у меня нет бут меню :P А shift я не жал )
<openvoid> вообще говоря русифицированный интерфейс - не тру
<Onkeltem> openvoid: чой та?
<[Raiden]> нажми эникей когда рисунок с клавой появится
 * Onkeltem сам сидит на английском ифейсе
<openvoid> нипанятна
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ясн. Ну сейчас это уже не актуально ))
<[Raiden]> если мне склероз не изменяет
<Onkeltem> openvoid: солюшены с русским ифейсом сложнее искать, верно?
<openvoid> ни разу на русском ничего не искал
<Onkeltem> такая ж штука. Разве что здесь на канале можно по-русски спросить
<Onkeltem> чет подумал - можно выпускать usb клавы и мышки с предустановленным установщиком linux :D
<Onkeltem> фигли, там если netinst какой-нить - вообще децельный на сам деле может быть :) А flash нынче вообще ничего не стоит
<artus> ахха, и чтоб нафиг все форматили при подключении )
<Onkeltem> artus: ага :D
<openvoid> уж сколько копий по поводу browser сломано
<artus> openvoid, это к чему? )
<[Raiden]> можно иметь русскую локаль и английский ифейс
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в моём де
<[Raiden]> Я правда предпочитаю русский
<openvoid> к тому что термины трудно правильно перевести
<artus> openvoid, непереводимая игра слов ? :D
<openvoid> с игрой слов у русского язвка как то получше дело обстоит
<openvoid> пока наши русинукс не написали, лучше использовать на языке оригинала
<Onkeltem> Хех, никак не могу привыкнуть, что теперь в убунте по дефолту вообще нет Гнома. Ставишь такой ubuntu, а потом apt-get install gnome делаешь :)
<Onkeltem> Это как в kubuntu kde не было б )
<Onkeltem> Хотя все либы - они ж все равно гномовские?
<openvoid> не все - влц например от qt зависит
<Onkeltem> в смысле - gtk, все дела
<brestows> [Raiden]: подскажи почему дельфин может не показывать миниатюры для видео ?
<[Raiden]> всё устанеш ьперечислять. виртуалбокс тоже на qt морда
<UNIm95> Всем привет. вопрос такой: почему у меня на серверной версии убунты 10.10 пишет что закончилась поддержка?
<UNIm95> у серверных же поддержка 3 года
<UNIm95> а не 1.5
<openvoid> не путай
<[Raiden]> brestows: поставь пакет mplayerthumbs или ffmpegthumbs
<openvoid> lts и сервер lts
<openvoid> lts -3 сервер lts - 5
<openvoid> остальное - 13 месяцев
<UNIm95>  openvoid: для не лтс систем десктоп 1.5 года сервер 3
<openvoid> путаешь
<openvoid> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/overview
<[Raiden]> 12.04 - 5 сервер, и 5 убунту десктоп, кубунту десктоп. Остальное незнаю
<openvoid> да с 12.04 и десктоп стал 5 лет
<openvoid> но последние 2 года в этих 5 - малохлебные
<UNIm95> странно вроде же было что сервер 3 года поддерживался
<openvoid> гм, никогда такого не слышал
<[Raiden]> Unlike Ubuntu, Lubuntu 12.04 is not a LTS, this version will be supported for 18 months.
<[Raiden]> Каноникал устроила венигрет
<UNIm95> черт и правда. на старом диске  7.04 написано что апдейты только 1.5 года
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Лубунту не нужен )))
<UNIm95> ну что ж сижу не рыпаюсь на 10.10 до появления убунты с MATE
<UNIm95> [Raiden] я ужаснулся от кубунты
<[Raiden]> мате ставится с ппа как в 11.10 так и в 12.04
<Nor8> UNIm95: 11.04 не пробовал поставить? Там еще гном 2.
<UNIm95> [Raiden] 1гиг выжрала при старте
<UNIm95>  Nor8:  мне и на 10.10 не плохо
<[Raiden]> может быть это ужасно, но для меня не критично
<UNIm95> [Raiden] и что за хрень под названием nepomuk который  мне на 2 часа проц на 100% грузил. и при 2-ух гигах памяти на ноуте это критично
<[Raiden]> каталогизатор инфы о файлах для поиска
<[Raiden]> выключаемый
<UNIm95> [Raiden] гиг был съеден только загрузкой. БЕЗ браузера и тд. а сейчас компиз с каирой-доком жрут всего 500мб
<[Raiden]> кде несколько больше чем компиз с кайродоком
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал ,что 500 для вм и дока это много
<[Raiden]> а 1 гиг для современного де - нормально
<artus> [Raiden], главное каждый день себе это самовнушение повторять
<artus> де жрущее гиг нафиг ненужно
<Nor8> [Raiden] "несколько больше" на практике означает в два с половиной раза ))
<[Raiden]> 1 гиг рам для моего компа - это 25% рам. О каком самовнушении говорит артус - я не знаю.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Он и с 2 мя гигами гиг отжирает, то есть 50 процентов ))))
<artus> Nor8, он те ща раскажет что надо памяти побольше покупать , ога )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] учти что это среда с запущенным скайпом(60 мб) и пиджином(20 мб) и гном2 + компиз + кайра 500мб
<artus> а зачем ? а затем чтоб там де крутилось
<Nor8>  artus::-D
<umren> вам меряться нечем?
<UNIm95> artus: +100500
<umren> я думаю, что пожирание памяти ДЕ это последнее на что я бы смотрел
<UNIm95> при отключенном компизе жрется только 250 мб
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: я учёл, но при 4гб нет никакой разницы. Кроме того, что моя среда функциональней.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а про функционал подробнее
<UNIm95> даже интересно стало
<artus> UNIm95, там того, в запускаторе приложений калькулятор есть :D
<[Raiden]> 1280мб, 300 , 500 или 1гб занято после загрузки - при 4 гб без разницы.
<artus> и еще он маны читать умеет
<UNIm95> artus: ты про кде?
<[Raiden]> и маны тоже.
<UNIm95> [Raiden] есть разница когда 2-3 виртуалки пашут
<[Raiden]> верю
<[Raiden]> но для моих задач хватает )
<openvoid> виртуалки с де как то не очень
<[Raiden]> +1
<umren> де + 3 виртуалки?
<artus> UNIm95, виртуалки ненужны, есть же кде, вот его и крути )
<umren> юлий цезарь?
<artus> umren, а что, проблемы какие то? ))
<umren> боюсь спросить зачем запускать одновременно 3 виртуалки
<umren> на десктопе
<openvoid> каждую с де
<artus> umren, а на чем их запускать?
<UNIm95>  artus: если в "запускатор с калькулятором" в панели кде есть апплет для калькулятора? тогда это дефолк каиры:D
<UNIm95>  openvoid очень даже очень. если на работе системы на оффтопике
<umren> серверы виртуализации?
<artus> umren, серверы серверами , но прежде чем на сервер лить надо ж кошек помучать
<[Raiden]> и ещё, про 1 гб сказал не я, у меня после загрузки оно ест меньше. При 2гб рам надо просто использовать 32бит версию. Она при загрузке есть примерно 280мб рам без твиков
<openvoid> это такой мега девелопмент на работе под офтопик 3-х последних версий?
<umren> artus сразу 3?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] про гб я сказал. была 32 бит версия
<artus> umren, ну позволяла б память я б и 4ре заводил )
<[Raiden]> тогда извините, я не верю )
<umren> и что они делают?
<artus> umren, в одной вебсервер крутится, в другой астерискина какая нить, а тут понадобился офтопик вот срочно , и че, тушить все?
<UNIm95> openvoid: нет. оффтопик старый. надо клиент сервер смотреть
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: твоё право. хотя я начинал с 3-и кед. и они мне нравились
<umren> artus: и на этой астерискина с вебсерверами сидят клиенты?
<openvoid> 3 последние это как раз 7 виста и хрюша, а старее только 98
<[Raiden]> я могу подтвердит ьсвоё неверие http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0501/h_1335897688_1427937_5908574172.png
<artus> umren, да и всфера под вайном как то не але
<[Raiden]> у меня на это есть основания
<umren> крутой сервер у вас там
<umren> и все это конечно на одном харде
<[Raiden]> И ещё ест ьчужие данные о том, что оно есть около 300мб
<artus> umren, на астерискине крутятца варианты с конфигами, в виртуалке накидываетцо сайт перед заливкой на хостинг, проблема в чкм? городить чруты? аль засырать хостовую систему ?
<[Raiden]> вот тапример чел использует на нетбуке вообще http://shaforostoff.blogspot.com/2012/04/making-kubuntu-use-less-memory.html
<artus> umren, ты вообще с буквами дружиш? или чукча писатель, чукча не читатель
<umren> artus сайт у тя каждые 5 минут заливается?
<umren> artus конфиги тестятся целым отделом по 8 часов в сутки?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] я бы сказал это не маны а работа напильником
<[Raiden]> правда он потюнин и у него стал оесть 220мб
<[Raiden]> На моем скриншоте дефолт
<artus> umren, мальчик, ты таки с буквами дружиш? 21:37         umren | де + 3 виртуалки? 21:37         umren | юлий цезарь? 21:38         umren | боюсь спросить зачем запускать одновременно 3 виртуалки , я ответил зачем могут понадобитцо 3 виртуалки сразу
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: посмотрим. но в августе возьму 8гб и может забуду о всех проблемах =)
<umren> artus ты не ответил. Заливка на хостинг это явно не в режиме реального времени, так же как и "тестирование" конфигов. запустил потишил что надо время от времени
<[Raiden]> вот это моя 64бит система 11.10 после загрузки http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0501/h_1335897883_2190439_e9e2738e72.png
<umren> а 3 виртуалки на десктопе постоянно держать в онлайне это диагноз
<UNIm95>  umren: это не крутой сервак а ноут который использую по работе и дома
<[Raiden]> если у вас ест гиг - покажите
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> umren, а нафига запускать и тушить одно если надо другое ? если памяти хватает держать сразу 3 ?
<[Raiden]> сказочники
<Infra_HDC> [Raiden], няшный скриншотик ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden] уже нету. в выходные пробовал  семейство 12.04. xfce, unity, gnome3 kde4. результат вернулся на 10.10
<UNIm95> [Raiden] что у тебя еще запущено?
<artus> umren, не , я конечно могу развернуть на вмваре в стойке виртуалку, чтоб не парится с памятью вообще, но как то оно лень и больше времени займет
<[Raiden]> ну, на скриншоте выше ничего ,только qbittorent
<[Raiden]> а так вообще в разное время разное. бывает и гимп висит несколько дней запущенный
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: рад за тебя. но буду ждать нормального mate
<[Raiden]> ещё в отличие от дефолта там был запущен профтпд и прелоад , но это много не ест
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> заранее соболезную )
<[Raiden]> нормальный мате возможно появится ,когда ег оперепишут на гтк3 и к тому времени он будет не сильно отличаться от гнома2
<[Raiden]> хотя, если вы этого хотите и оно вам реально нравится, то и ладно
<[Raiden]> в общем-то он и сча нормальный, если юзать как есть и особо не трогать. Т.к. переименовка и переносы конфигов могут вносит ьньюансы
<[Raiden]> в общем я дождался...
<[Raiden]> хфце я ещё рассматривал как вариант. Но именно в кде реализовано то что мне нравится и к счастью комп тянет особо не напрягаясь.
<Nor8> Завели, в общем, Райдена! Сейчас опять будет, глаза закатывая, про кде пол дня флудить :-D
<[Raiden]> да я уж закончил ) Могу только совет дать, выберайте то что удобней и то что облегчает ваш отдых или работу. не думайте о том скольк очег оест памяти. Когда она кончится - тогда и будете думать.
<openvoid> вот, я выяснил как снять 1 из двух проблем, которые изменились в 12.04 и теперь непривычно
<openvoid> старое поведение alt-tab достигается control-alt-tab
<[Raiden]> половина домохозяек с винтелом вообще наверное не знает сколько у них памяти и что сколько ест. Но это не мешает им работать или сидеть на какой-нит ьлавпланет
<openvoid> осталось выяснить как вернуть старое поведение даша, когда две копии приложения запущены на разных рабочих столах, чтобы клик на иконке в даше показывал все приложения и можно было выбрать какое нужно
<[Raiden]> 1 из местных альттабов http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0501/h_1335898692_1122925_e3d0948ea8.png
<shenmue> а что в нем такого?
<[Raiden]> Хм, в юнити реально значек не дает выбрать между двух окон на 2 разных столах
<[Raiden]> архитектор был пьян )
<openvoid> только в 12.04
<[Raiden]> прошлые версии как бы уже можно ен считать )
<openvoid> осталось только это победить и мои волосы будут мягкие и шелковистые
<[Raiden]> в общем сложно очень удержаться от того, что бы не сказать: заче мпобеждать если это уже всё реализовали другие люди
<openvoid> да лан, я до 11.10 мне это не нужно было, за пол-года привык
<[Raiden]> в ccsm кажется есть, т.е. для 3д версии юнити. Закладка эксперементал , Launcher Monitors
<[Raiden]> хотя может не то
<openvoid> в ccsm для alt-tab аш два извращения есть, усложняющие всё, но оказалось есть встроенная ctrl-alt-tab
<openvoid> чё то не могу нагуглить, как нязывается этот режим, когда приложения на экране рядом друг с другом уменьшенные показаны?
<[Raiden]> в компизе scale
<[Raiden]> в кде это зовется просто "все окна"
<shenmue> [Raiden] а что там включить что бы отзывчивость выше была? http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/снимок5.png
<[Raiden]> ну наверное как сча. Можно ещё погуглить по словам nvidia best perfomance и в самом стиле оксиген есть свойства, вроде там анимации какие-то отключаемые и градиент
<openvoid> spread all windows
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в целом местный народ прав ,что другие среды легче. Так что сам там смотри ,п ообстановке :)
<openvoid> и ещё expo mode зовётся
<[Raiden]> экспо это когда столы видно, а если тольк опрограммы то скале
<openvoid> Shift-Alt-↑ – Expo mode for all windows in the current workspace only.
<[Raiden]> кстати, квин не просто скопировал этот эффект из компиза ,тут есть ешё хоткей ctrl+f6 , который показывает все окна активного приложения, если их несколько
<[Raiden]> openvoid: Хм )
<openvoid> мне бы это экспо моде для всех окон приложения на всех рабочих столах
<openvoid> есть ещё alt - ` для всех окон одного приложения но только та том же рабочем столе показывает
<[Raiden]> f7 т.е.
<openvoid> а какой смысл окна на одном рабочем столе держать и между ними свитчится когда для этого разные рабочие столы есть
<[Raiden]> до твоих изысканий я думал о юнити лучше... В моем де есть несколько видов переключения и во всех есть настройка с текущего стола или со всех.
<[Raiden]> Хотя может это временное явление ) юнити тоже ещё в развитии
<openvoid> это они не доглядели
<pr0mode> интересно, о чём думали когда гном3 делалаи?
<pr0mode> в нём невозможно работать
<[Raiden]> о планшетах от эпл и славе
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<openvoid> вот правильный гугл запрос выдающий что то релевантное ubuntu 12.04 application launcher expo mode all workspaces
 * pr0mode reboot
<openvoid> сразу бага нашлась
<openvoid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/689733
<[Raiden]> если там пореган можешь голосонуть за баг, что тоже наступил. Хотя думаю и так починят )
<[Raiden]> видимо уже
<openvoid> хотя из описания баги понятно почему они допустили такую оплошность, их там просили сделать то, сделать сё, сделать треугольник когда приложение не на текущем рабочем столе, вот они один вариант  и упустили - самый ходовой
<[Raiden]> посмотрим что будет в след версии ) Н оя буду смотреть в виртуалке из уже сформировавшегося де, пуст ьи жрущего 1гиг
<[Raiden]> сн
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а вот вопрос по поводу компиляции ядра
<tagezi> зачем тебе?
<Scrimmer> Вот в исходниках есть папки с драйверами drivers и sound. Как избавляться от ненужных драйверов?
<Sergey_IT> а чем еще заняться то?
<Scrimmer> А как учиться то?
<Scrimmer> или просто качать новые?
<Scrimmer> смысл познавать линуху, если не познавать самого главного?
<openvoid> если действительно очень хочется - то галочками в menuconfig
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, с загрузчика начинать надо
<openvoid> в hex-редакторе :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: поставь генту и развлекайся ))
<Scrimmer> да да
<Scrimmer> еще и suse
<Scrimmer> за лето не вылазить из-за компа
<tagezi> зачем? суся из рпм устанавливается
<Scrimmer> и придти в универ в свитере, после лета
<Scrimmer> и с бородой
<tagezi> а гента из исходников и я дро тоже
<Scrimmer> по колено :)
<Scrimmer> xD, а что б ваще хардкор был, фильмы собирать из набора кадров и звуковой дорожки
<Scrimmer> про музыку так вообще молчу :))
<Scrimmer> боже, какое счастье с 2мя мониторами))
<openvoid> вапщето дефствительно, что то modules растолстело 144 метра на ядро
<tagezi> Scrimmer: в генту философия собирать из исходников, а у убунту для тебя пакеты сделаны.. темболее тебе не нужно пересобирать ядро
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, ещ не познал ядро, а уже счастлив? Не много же тебе надо )
<tagezi> это уж точно изврат...
<tagezi> а если не нужен драйвер, просто удали пакет
<Scrimmer> надо же с чегонибудь начинать?
<Scrimmer> просто найти файлик с конфигом, и удалить?
<openvoid> linuxfromscratch советую в виртуалке
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Что, опять поврежденья на трассе? ))))
<Scrimmer> Да что вы навалились, все хорошо у меня :))
<Scrimmer> пока компилится ядро, надеюсь все ок будет)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: начни с man apt
<Sergey_IT> будет только хуже
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и я там узнаю про команды и опции?
<Scrimmer> и как ставить сразу несколько пакетов? ;)
<tagezi> вот открой и почитай
<Scrimmer> читал уже
<tagezi> прочитай ещё раз
<Scrimmer> а ты юморной, я смотрю
<tagezi> поймёшь как лишние дрова убрать
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Читай до тех пор, пока тебе не станет кристально ясно как это делать )))
<Scrimmer> Злые вы
<Scrimmer> я не могу понять, где я ступил то? о_0
<tagezi> Scrimmer: начиная со слова ядро =)
<Nor8> )) Со слов "здравствуй дорогой юзер"!
<Scrimmer> ко мне завтра тетя приедет, пообещала слепить домашних пельменей
<Sergey_IT> с каким ядром?
<Scrimmer> думаю свинина, ну может курица, хотя такие не ок
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  А самому слабо тетю удивить? )))
<Scrimmer> ну я могу картошечку ей пожарить
<tagezi> вот она тебе и покажет как ядра собираются )
<tagezi> и как флаги выставлять для лучшей поддержки )
<Nor8> ))) А ты ей в ответ жюльен из ягнятины
<tagezi> а он ей в ответ $sudo apt-get install ptlmen --chetelno --pereguvat
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> pelmen*
<Scrimmer> я их обжаривать люблю ;)
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0UfJ2JLE-A&feature=player_embedded#!   Учись, скриммер, как надо делать! ))))
<Scrimmer> Чего это меня так стебать стали?)
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> fs/gfs2/glock.o
<Scrimmer> глок о_0 ?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-02
<sharikoff> пщщ
<Aiveri> всем привет
<victordnepr> доброе утро всем! Сайт вконтакте не грузится во всех браузерах на Убунту 12.04 при том что вчера вечером то грузилось то не грузилося, подключен по вайфай к роутеру, рядом комп с виной все идеально крузится в чем может быть проблема?
<chapt> victordnepr: nslookup vk.com смотришь есть ли dns после ping vk.com если не пингуется то пингуешь по ip (список ip доступен после первой команды)
<victordnepr> после ввода команды высветело ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode. и все курсор квадратный мигает на следующей строке и тишина
<victordnepr> а потом еще ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<chapt> поздравляю у вас не прописаны dns сервера
<chapt> в network manager  их можно прописать
<victordnepr> так а что писать?
<chapt> днс сервер
<chapt> либо своего провайдера
<chapt> либо роутера, если там стоит трансляция
<victordnepr> но у меня же днс настроены на роутере
<chapt> либо прописать гугловские 8,8,8,8 8,8,4,4 и не парится
<victordnepr> ок щас
<chapt> ну значит в качестве днс сервера впиши айпишник роутера
<victordnepr> как узнать ай пи роутера
<chapt> а ifconfig что выдает?
<chapt> по идее айпи шлюза должен быть айпи роутера
<chapt> а вообще в 12.04 днс сервера прописываются не в /etc/resolv.conf а в /etc/network/interfaces  в настройках сетевого соединения нужно прописать "dns-nameservers ip_dns_сервера"
<victordnepr> а что нужно набрать чтобы редактировать тот фаил
<chapt> sudp nano
<chapt> sudo
<chapt> а вообще с таким вопросами к яндексу
<chapt> ну или к гуглу (во избежании холиваров привел в пример оба поисковика)
<victordnepr> открыл тот фаил там 2 строчки всего.... "dns-nameservers ip_dns_сервера" нужно в конце дописать?
<chapt> нет, значит у тебя настройки с network managerа берутся, открывай его и там прописывай днс-ы
<beerseller> Утро
<nicloay> Обед
<selevit> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<admin-skif-biz> а где gnome-screensaver настройки хранит?
<brestows> gconf
<brestows> гном многое в нем хранит
<admin-skif-biz> в 10-04 его нет
<admin-skif-biz> или у меня нет. скрисейвер иксы вешает ((
<brestows> что значит его у тебя нет, он у gnome всегда был
<brestows> пhttp://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GConf
<brestows> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gconf-editor
<beerseller> Уже давно не в gconf
<beerseller> А в dconf
<admin-skif-biz> где скринсейвер "папка с рисунками" путь к папке хранит..все перерыл ((
<admin-skif-biz> есть ~.xscreensaver но на нее не реагирует ((
<omeone> я один не могу ввести кириллический пароль после блокировки экрана?
<selevit> изза чего меня вчера сдесь забанили?
<selevit> я ведь ничего не законного не делал
<selevit> вобщем, я установил апач, но только он неправильно работает. когда захожу на локалхостс, у меня пхп не работает - просто выводит текст кода и все. Как быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> включить в апаче модуль  php
<selevit> как его можно включить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правкой конфига апача
<selevit> всмысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что и где править в гугл ибо тут офтоп
<omeone> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<baronos> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<selevit> omeone: спасибо, щас попробую
<selevit> все получилось.
<selevit> Но пхп все ровно не работает
<selevit> также выдает текст кода
<omeone> sudo service apache2 restart ?
<omeone> кажется так
<selevit> сделал
<selevit> то же самое
<selevit> пиашпи не открывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> omeone: ну не пропишет ему apt-get модуль апача в конфиг.
<selevit> а как его прописать? можно по подробнее?
<selevit> О, Все. заработало!
<selevit> спасибо
<omeone> 0_0
<selevit> я нашел в гугле команду a2enmod php5
<selevit> потому сделал рестарт и все получилось))
<selevit> какую убунту лучше ставить? 11 или 12?
<mortuary> 12
<selevit> а если уменя уже стоит 11-ая, можно ли както обновить ее до 12?
<selevit> мне просто друг говорил, что 12-ая убунта сильно не стабильная
<mortuary> update-manager -d вроде
<mortuary> а так он сам должен предложить
<selevit> стоит ли ставить не стабильную операционную систему?
<mortuary> какой то странный у тебя друг)
<selevit> он прогроммист
<mortuary> а чем она не стабильная, он тебе не сказал?)
<selevit> хорошо во всем этом очень разбирается
<omeone> хм... только что установил apache и mod-php5 - сразу всё заработало :|
<mortuary> ну а нас ты тогда зачем спрашиваешь?)
<selevit> говорил, что там драйверы для радеона очень плохо работают
<mortuary> а у тебя радеон?
<selevit> у меня да, радеон
<mortuary> мне кажется радион мало где хорошо будет работать
<mortuary> поставь погляди
<mortuary> мануалов куча
<selevit> и щас я установил 11-ю убунту, а у меня все лагает и окошки тормозят, когда видео смотришь. Вот я думаю, может в 12-й норм будет
<selevit> Что лучше радеон или нвидиа?
<Civil> selevit: смотря где, смотря как, смотря зачем
<Civil> selevit: и смотря какие
<selevit> мне для дома
<Civil> selevit: смотря какие
<mortuary> поссоны, не говорите ему, у него друг программист!11
<selevit> я слышал что для радеона дрова делают лучше чем на нвидиа
<Civil> selevit: под linux же?
<selevit> ну вроде да
<Civil> selevit: под nvidia - вменяемые проприетарные, странноватые открытые. Под Radeon - маловменяемые проприетарные, более-менее вменяемые открыте (если не считать того, что новые карты допиливают полгода с момента их выпуска)
<Scrimmer> 8)
<selevit> под виндовс у меня радеон нормально работало
<selevit> а под линуксом все плывет
<Civil> selevit: все от карты зависит
<Civil> selevit: у тебя всегда выбор есть между драйврами открытыми и закрытыми.
<selevit> не возможно ни чего делать. когда программирую на пхп, бывает мышкой код копирую, а он по всему экрану размазывает
<selevit> Civil: какие лучше открытые или закрытые?
<Civil> selevit: зависит от карты
<selevit> А, я понял, На радеоне лучше открытые, а на нвидии закрытые, да?
<Civil> selevit: открытые они беспроблемные более. Закрытые поддерижвают всякие плюшки типа ускорения декодирования видео и т.п.
<Civil> selevit: обычно так
<selevit> ускорение это, я так понял open gl?
<Civil> selevit: декодирование видео это декодирование видео. vlc, mplayer в спец. сборке и т.п.
<Civil> selevit: ускорение разное бывает, как ни странно ) 2Д, 3Д, видео, физика и т.п.
<Civil> всякие вычисления там
<Civil> selevit: так какая карточка-то?
<selevit> а почему открытые не поддерживают ускорения?
<selevit> у меня радеон 4870
<Civil> selevit: потому что нет документации
<Civil> там делают что-то, но оно вроде толком ничего не умеет
<Civil> хотя могу ошибаться, последний раз на статус смотрел давно
<Civil> selevit: 4870 должен по идее работать нормально. Обнови на 12.04 в любом случаи.
<selevit> спасибо щас попробую
<selevit> мне вот только что сказали: "Не используй проприетарщину. Открытые драйвера для ati, при правильной конфигурации ядра работают в разы быстрее и стабильнее"
<selevit> как можно настроить ядро, чтобы нормально было?
<Civil> selevit: не будет оно быстрее на новых картах
<Scrimmer> xD
<Civil> selevit: оно стабильнее, да. Быстрее - нет.
<selevit> мне посоветовали установить дрова "из гита"
<selevit> только я уже совсем запутался
<selevit> как мне установить дрова из этого гита и настроить ядро, чтобы работало норм?
<selevit> скажите команду ктонить
<selevit> ау
<zuefh> Пересобрать ядро у меня не получилось. Собрать-то собрал, но не запустилось. Надо долго курить маны.
<selevit> как курить маны?
<zuefh> Распечатывать инструкции, сворачивать, забивать исходники и курить
<zuefh> =)
<selevit> это шутка была чтоли?
<selevit> я не курю вообщето
<baronos> Читать надо уметь!
<baronos> и воспринимать прочитанную информация правильно!
<selevit> чтобы че? курить?
<baronos> Чтоб не тупить
<selevit> я умею вообщето читать
<selevit> не в первобытном веке живем
<selevit> подскажите, как мне правильно настроить ядро чтобы дрова на радеон работали?
<zuefh> в ubuntu тебе сложно будет настроить. Попробуй поставить человеческий дистрибутив.
<selevit> какой лучше будет поставить?
<selevit> я кстати уже много услышал фиговых отзывов об убунте
<Sergey_IT> открытые дрова работают?
<selevit> я еще не знаю. я установил убунту 11-ую, и все плавает
<zuefh> ставь slackware. там все просто и без лишних наворотов
<selevit> как определить какие у меня дрова, закрытые или нет
<Civil> selevit: обнови до 12.04, хотя бы ради LTS'ности.
<selevit> zuefh: где это можно качнуть?
<Civil> selevit: /var/log/Xorg.0.log - там лог иксов, по ним можно понять что у тебя вообще запущено. Но я рискну предположить, что у тебя просто vsa :)
<Sergey_IT> из коробки - открытые
<selevit> они плохо работаю. это наверно потому что ядро ненастроено
<Civil> selevit: нет
<selevit> надо только сейчас узнать команду, чтобы настроить ядро
<Civil> selevit: ничего интересного там не найдешь, только сломаешь что-нибудь )
<Sergey_IT> selevit, у меня радеон 9600 - нормально работают
<Civil> первый раз ничего рабочего не получают люди с вероятностью 99.9% )
<Sergey_IT> selevit, а тебе для чего? Что не работает?
<Civil> Sergey_IT: у него не выставилось нормальное разрешение экрана, поэтому все размылено ) видимо еще в дополнении ко всему тормоза. Все это на Radeon 4870-ом что ли
<selevit> у меня все плывет. когда программирую иногда приходится копировать мышкой части кода. а оно все разъежжается по экрану
<selevit> очень бесит
<Civil> ему кто-то сказал, что нужно настроить ядро и открытые драйвера быстрее закрытых станут
<selevit> да
<selevit> кстати давно хотел спросить. визуал студия есть под линукс?
<selevit> я искал до сих пор не нашел
<openvoid> смотри в сторону eclipse
<selevit> всмысле?
<openvoid> ide такая есть
<umren> "кстати давно хотел спросить. визуал студия есть под линукс?" а подумать?
<zuefh> ide это зло
<openvoid> не совсем то что у мс но чем то похоже
<zuefh> vim наше все
<umren> какие продукты майкрософт есть под линукс? хоть 1? :D
<Civil> selevit: что тебе нужно от этой IDE? :)
<Civil> umren: skype :)
<openvoid> если текстового редактора не хватает
<umren> Civil это не продукт майкрософт. тяжелое наследие
<umren> если бы они делали скайп сейчас. то клиента под линукс не было бы
<selevit> мне нужно, чтобы можно было на C++ программы писать удобно
<umren> QtCreator
<umren> ставь, радуйся, удобно
<selevit> надо с интернета качать или через консоль?
<Civil> selevit: в гуйне найди )
<selevit> в какой еще гуйне?
<zuefh> vim + gcc + gdb
<zuefh> ваши ide это не UNIX-way
<Civil> selevit: у убунты почти для всего гуй )
<Civil> synaptics например
<umren> zuefh окэ
<selevit> а зачем так много программ, для программирования всеголишь?
<selevit> что значит гуй.
<zuefh> редактор + компилятор + отладчик. Что-то еще нужно?
<Civil> selevit: GUI
<Civil> Graphical User Interface
<umren> selevit ты толстый тролль?
<selevit> я по английски не очень
<Civil> selevit: графические программы )
<Civil> у которых красивые окошки
<Civil> мышкотыкательный интерфейс
<Civil> и .т.п
<selevit> а, понял
<selevit> и я не толстый кстати. борьбой занимаюсь - могу скинуть фотку, если надо
<umren> ок, кидай
<selevit> ты что не веришь что я не толстый?
<umren> грекоримской? самбо? дзюдо? что за борьба то
<selevit> классическое джио-джицу
<umren> а, тоже вариант
<umren> правда я думал у нас не очень распространенно
<selevit> umren: а ты тоже борец?
<umren> нет
<selevit> а откуда тогда разбираешься во всем этом?
<umren> занимался тхэквондо, но это не борьба
<selevit> текводно фигня
<umren> пфф
<umren> жжошь
<umren> давай тогда еще каратэ-до муай тай кикбоксинг ушу и все остальное фигней назовем, не борьба же
<umren> портера то нет
<umren> одно дело борьба, другое контактный вид спорта, разные вещи
<selevit> ты совсем чтоли? кикбоксинг и муайтай это норм, а теквондисты ничего не умеют. Только ногами машут как незнаю кто
<umren> это спорт.
<umren> спорт по определению фигней быть не может
<selevit> зачем заниматься бесполезным спортом?
<selevit> еще как может.
<selevit> любой баксер в полпинка уложит всякого-там каратиста или текводно
<umren> ок
<zuefh> ну да... от бальных танцев толку тоже много... а теквондо от них недалеко ушло...
<umren> видать ты не занимаешься ничем, форумы читаешь
<umren> любимая тема "боксер vs all"
<selevit> по себе не суди задохлик
<umren> ))
<umren> где фотка то?
<selevit> чья моя?
<selevit> нафик тебе?
<umren> значит ты толстый тролль
<umren> все же
<selevit> не надо обзываться
<selevit> это ты щас сдесь сидишь смелый такой.
<umren> ок, говори адрес
<selevit> ты всеровно не приедешь
<selevit> забоишся я уверен
<umren> ну?
<selevit> кто мне поможет настроить ядро?
<baronos> !google | selevit
<ubuntuhelp> selevit: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<selevit> спасибо
<umren> :D
<baronos> два часа ноешь помогите да помогите, за это время уже нагуглил 20 раз нужную информаци.
<umren> да это тролль
<umren> вопросы больно шаблонные
<Irvingel> Привет!
<Irvingel> всем!
<selevit> здравствуй, новичок
<zuefh> хех... фигня ваши линпсы...
<quadroarte> всем привет, у меня не грузится убунта, стопорится на initramfs, где можно прописать превалирующий скрипт над всеми, что бы mdadm ассемблился нормально?
<selevit> тебе лучше переустановить
<selevit> с нуля
<selevit> у меня такое было уже
<quadroarte> у меня не устанавливается, она с лайв сиди дисков не видет, не пойму в чем дело, пришлось по ssh ее ставить
<openvoid> mdadm нормально всё собирает, если /boot отдельный
<selevit> кто?
<zuefh> quadroarte сноси линупс и ставь windows 7
<selevit> виндовс семь масдай!
<quadroarte> нет, он не собирает, он не может найти рейд
<admin-skif-biz> а как в гноме-классик теперь удалить то, что добавлено на панель?
<andrex> zuefh selevit успакойтесь оба
<baronos> admin-skif-biz: альт+ПКМ
<selevit> окей
<admin-skif-biz> baronos, это чтоб добавить
<selevit> но ты тоже не гуди
<quadroarte> zuefh я не могу ее поставить, она мне не нравится, я там ни чего не понимаю
<admin-skif-biz> baronos, спасибо )
<selevit> фигня короче эта убнта
<selevit> щас попробую генту установить
<quadroarte> selevit она клевая, под ней нормально пашет 1с+постгрес
<mortuary> генту другое дело
<selevit> мне друг сказал, что гента тру
<zuefh> quadroarte а что там можно не понимать? Хотя... если привык все вопросы решать не через гуй а через конфигурационные файлы - тогда да...
<Sergey_IT> selevit, гугл знает больше любого друга
<quadroarte> она когда раком встает, продиагностировать сложно, нужно идти на сисинтернелс и качать кучу другую софта для диагностики
<selevit> как она можно раком встаить?
<quadroarte> ну на пример ставишь драйвер и у тебя экран смерти!
<zuefh> quadroarte с семеркой еще не было проблем... Хотя на разных конфах железа стоит... Вот с ХРюшей траблы у родителей... Но там, видимо, аура такая...
<selevit> вообщето у линуксе не бывает такого
<quadroarte> я вот недавно ставил драйверы для гипервизора, сразу словил бсод
<selevit> quadroarte: ты должен курить маны
<zuefh> quadroarte это какие же драйверы надо ставить, чтобы бсод словить? Либо железо не проверенное, либо дрова кривые...
<andrex> каким боком тут винда, гента, и прочее к каналу убунты?
<admin-skif-biz> а звук при запуске где теперь отключается?
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, звуковуху выдерни )
<selevit> я всегда крутилку на колонках крчу
<selevit> чтобы звук негромко был
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, интегрированная. У меня твтиме конфликтует с кем-то. При запуске с какого-то канала такое говорит, вспомнить страшно.. и на всю громкость..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<selevit> скажите как настроить сетку чтоб можно было с виндовс 7 передавать файлы разные на убунту
<andrex> sudo gedit /usr/share/gnome/autostart/libcanberra-login-sound.desktop в конце файла NoDisplay=false и нет больше звука)
<selevit> компы соединены через роутер
<selevit> по волокну
<selevit> беспроводному
<admin-skif-biz> с беспроводным волокном эт круто.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поставил драйвер nvidia 295.40 c сайта скачал. Теперь с compiz не работает. glxgears показывает 6 fps . До этого работал на открытом драйвере
<admin-skif-biz> andrex, вообще звука не будет?
<selevit> сложно будет сделать?
<andrex> admin-skif-biz: при запуске не должно быть
<andrex> а так будет
<selevit> нвидия фиговая
<[v-8]_jupiter> виде встроенное [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<selevit> радеон лучше
<selevit> отвечаю
<admin-skif-biz> не богохульсвуй тут
<andrex> selevit: а доказательства где?, или только доводы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть идеи какие?
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter eselect opengl list
<andrex> [v-8]_jupiter: а в описании драйвера смотрел, есть там видеокарта эта?
<[v-8]_jupiter> quadroarte: нету говорит софтины eselect
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter плохо, она показалы бы на каком драйвере у тебя сейчас пашет графическая система
<[v-8]_jupiter> в репозитории нету тож
<[v-8]_jupiter> andrex: вроде есть
<selevit> в радеонах всегда директ икс новее чем в нвидиях
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter поищи альтернативы или как узнать, на каком драйвере работает графическая подситема
<andrex> selevit: сам то понял что сказал?
<selevit> конечно. без директ икс вообще фигово
<[v-8]_jupiter> quadroarte: а через nvidia-settings правду показывает?
<selevit> кстати где скачать директ икс для линукса?
<selevit> в гугле нет
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter — честное слово, думаю да. Если драйверы ты установил, то они должны цепануться. Тебе как-то нужно проверить к каким драйвером цепанулась система. глянь еще lspci -v
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter — честное слово, не знаю, думаю, да.
<Sergey_IT> selevit, directx.com
<selevit> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> не за что )))
<selevit> а на руском нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.org/48747
<quadroarte> ядро юзает нвидиа
<[v-8]_jupiter> тоесть свободный пытается?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как застваить nvidia драйвер?
<quadroarte> нет, проприетарный
<quadroarte> update-alternatives — эту утилиту глянь
<quadroarte> оэто аналог еселекту
<selevit> почему тут никто мне не помогает? написано что канал для помощи для новичков, а ничего нормального ни кто посоветовать не может
<umren> ты спец уже
<umren> тебе никто не в силах помочь
<[v-8]_jupiter> quadroarte: так говришь что nvidia драйвер используется тот что не в ядре.
<andrex> да, тебе надо самому помогать, тыж у нас дирткс юзаешь в лине)
<selevit> umren: если не знаешь не умничай
<umren> selevit ты патчил кде под фрибсд?
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter нет, я говорю тут написано, что ядро использует драйвер нвидеа
<andrex> !notforyou > selevit
<ubuntuhelp> selevit, please see my private message
<[v-8]_jupiter> quadroarte: получается что в 290,40 моя карточка не поддерживается?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя на сайте пишут что все норм
<quadroarte> [v-8]_jupiter я думаю поддерживается, попробуй утилиту найти и проверить, опенджиэл у тебя что скушал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так с ейчас ребут
<selevit> andrex: че ты мне за фигню скинул?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ех не помогло
<[v-8]_jupiter> 290,33 подсунуть
<[v-8]_jupiter> но всеравно не работает
<selevit> КАК МНЕ ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ КАПС ЛОК???
<andrex> selevit: ну если ты не понял, это я магко намекнул, что каникулы ещё не начались.
<selevit> СКАЖИТЕ
<andrex> изыди
<selevit> Я НЕЧАЯНО ВКЛЮЧИЛ И ТЕПЕРЬ НЕ МОГУ ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ ЕГО((((
<andrex> !op | selevit
<ubuntuhelp> selevit: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<umren> да, тролль совсем разжирел уже
<umren> прям с монитора льется)
<selevit> ДА БЛИН
<mortuary> не кормите его
<selevit> МНЕ СКАЗАЛИ, ЧТО ВЫЗЫВАЮТ ОПЕРЕТОРОВ
<umren> когда надо артуса нету никогда)
<selevit> ЗАЧЕМ ОНИ ЭТО ДЕЛАЮТ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пеши с зажатым шифтом
<selevit> неудоБНо
<mortuary> и чтобы цифорки с буковками мешались
<selevit> не понял
<mortuary> ну типа того!111!!11
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: у тебя много цифр на буквах нарисовано?
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, все не так)
<selevit> о все
<selevit> я смог
<selevit> выключить капс лок
<selevit> уже потихоньку начинаю разбираться в линуксе
<umren> да, теперь можно собирать ядро
<umren> сразу после капс лока
<selevit> я вот тоже думаю
<mva> selevit: бын или кик?
<umren> бан
<umren> почитай что он писал все это время тут
<mortuary> он съел мне моск
<umren> детям заняться нечем
<mva> @mode +b selevit
<mva> @mode +b *!*@213.234.15.202
<mva> @mode +b a=selevit
<mva> @mode -b a=selevit
<mva> блин, забыл, как по аккаунту ставятся баны
<mva> @mode +b $a=selevit
<mva> хм, почти :)
<admin-skif-biz> а гном-классик теперь остались какие-либо способы прилепить ярлык на панель?
<mva> .
<mva> admin-skif-biz: а по пкм там разве нету "создать иконку запуска"? :)
 * mva кдешник, если что, но мало ли
<admin-skif-biz> вона как.. теперь все через.. *опу+ПКМ ((
<admin-skif-biz> а чтобы запущеные хчаты и пиджины в трее якинки делали, так можно?
<admin-skif-biz> в гном-классике
<Istorik> какой прогой можно поставить пароль pdf на изменения
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://pastebin.com/3cR6h6Uf
<[v-8]_jupiter> quadroarte: похоже что и opengl юзает nvidia
<[v-8]_jupiter> но как то странно
<[v-8]_jupiter> 6 fps)
<Igor> привет народ
<[v-8]_jupiter> Видимо я один с такой проблемой на nvidia
<Igor> как настроить IRC клиент на Ubuntu 12.04?
<andrex> какой их туча
<Igor> Pidgi
<andrex> n
<Igor> да
 * admin-skif-biz пользуется x-chat
<Igor> и как зарегистрироватся
<andrex> !nick | Igor
<ubuntuhelp> Igor: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> без <>
<Igor> а где эти команды вводить?
<andrex> в клиенте
<Igor> что-то я не найду где это вводить
<andrex> где текст вводишь
<Igor> тоесть добавить учётную запись IRC найти этот канал и там вводить эти команды?
<andrex> да можешь прям в веб клиенте это делать
<andrex> и Igor уже зареген
<omeone> люди, а я один не могу ввести кириллический пароль после разблокировки экрана? (пишет, что не правильный)
<andrex> нверно
<andrex> у меня работало
<omeone> в lightDM всё нормально
<omeone> а при блокировке экрана даже с экранной клавиатуры не вводится
<andrex> а ты расскладку то сменил?
<omeone> на английскую?
<andrex> ну некзнаю на какоу там у тебя пароль
<omeone> переключение с русского на английский не помогло (с экранной клавиатуры тоже)
<andrex> ну несудьба
<omeone> проверьте кто-нибудь плиз (у меня 12.04)
<andrex> ну ща проверю
<omeone> если я правильно понял, то виновник gnome-screensaver
<andrex> не не робит, а в бете пахало и в 11.10 тоже
<andrex> в альфе
 * omeone не имеет опыта заполнения багов...
<andrex> omeone: зайди на ланчпад и посмотри как это делается)
<andrex> хотя возможно репорт там уже еть
<omeone> "Bugs are tracked in GNOME Bug Tracker. "
<andrex> gnome-screensaver бажный, вобщем)
<TheFalkorr> @devoice andrex
<TheFalkorr> вот на пару часов поспать ушел.а тут уже уустроили
<andrex> ага
<Igorrom7_> я вошёл нормально?
<andrex> да
<TheFalkorr> Igorrom7_: а что это за слово?
<TheFalkorr> andrex: что он сделал?
<Igorrom7_> Игорь Романенко
<andrex> TheFalkorr: регится
<TheFalkorr> аааа
<Igorrom7_> ну я научался
<Igorrom7_> *намучался
<Igorrom7_> чёт я толком не могу запустить на Ubuntu 12.04 Counter Strike Source
<Igorrom7_> запускается окно загрузки игры а потом выкидывает
<andrex>  Igorrom7_ /jin #winehq
<Igorrom7_> что это?
<andrex> упс
<andrex>  Igorrom7_ /join #winehq выполни и спрашивай там
<Igorrom7_> что то там иностранный народ =)
<andrex> как запускаешь?
<Igorrom7_> с ярлыка. Установка проходит нормально но вот запуск игрыэ...
<andrex> откуда ставил?
<Igorrom7_> с установочного файла через Wine
<andrex> стим стоит
<andrex> ?
<Igorrom7_> нет
<andrex> а мы по пираткам не помогаем)
<Igorrom7_> плохо(
<andrex> учи английский и на winehq
<Igorrom7_> =)
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/02/ban/
<TheFalkorr> оооойвей
<omeone> кто-нибудь использует empathy в 12.04?
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<omeone> куда из empathy пропала функция объединения контактов?
<omeone> вернее, у кого она есть?
<omeone> andrex, Вы зарегистрированы на launchpad?
<andrex> lf
<andrex> да
<omeone> тогда на "It affects me" нажмёте? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/34775
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Failed!
<omeone> стоп, не та ссылка
<scogra> Доброе время суток. Из-под Самбы кто расшаривал примонтированные каталоги? У меня не качает/закачивает в них. Не могу понять, что неправильно
<valeq> mo1
<valeq> привет
<omeone> andrex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/993201
<andrex> ок
<andrex> у меня расшаривается спокойно в свойствах папки
<valeq> привет, кто знает что можешь вернуть звук после обновления ядра, вот ланч https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/992932
<andrex> valeq: в ручную чтоле обновлял?
<andrex> у меня такаяже звукавуха и работает всё
<scogra> andrex<-:я через самбу на Ubuntu-serdth расшариваю
<valeq> andrex, нет, поставил из коробки 12.04, все работало "был рад", потом накатил все обновы, поставил bumblebee для optimus, все работало, потом перезагрузился и Т_Т
<andrex> может в последнем и проблема.
<valeq> после установки бумбли, оптимус заработал
<valeq> а после перезагрузки пропал звук, даже когда ввдоишь пароль не булькает убунта :(
<valeq> при этом обновилось ядро 3.2.0-24-generic
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Fail!
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Понг.
<xibrand> всем привет есть ли что-то типа chkconfig --list
<xibrand> с update-rc.d
<andrex> !samba > scogra
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, please see my private message
<andrex> xibrand: что хочешь сделать?
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> !alsa > valeq
<ubuntuhelp> valeq, please see my private message
<andrex> valeq: 1 ссылка Возможные проблемы и их решение
<quadroarte> я пытаюсь поставить ubuntu server v12 она не видет жесткие диски
<quadroarte> кто знает почему, это уже не первый сервер
<tagezi> может их нет?
<quadroarte> есть
<andrex> netinsal попробуй
<andrex> netinstall
<tagezi> странно как-то.. ещё и не первый сервер.. точняк дело не в убу
<quadroarte> если смотреть их в /dev/ они есть
<quadroarte> графический интерфейс не воспринимает
<rapidsp> может какое нить ahci
<quadroarte> ну это было на супермикро матери и под виртуалкой
<quadroarte> вообще странно, другие дистрибутивы видят
<Hariec> Доброго дня
<Hariec> Кто подскажет как заставить не скрыватся панель запуска в unity как в 11.10, а то либо скрывается все время либо не скрывается вообще?
<omeone> функционал выпилен. нужно устанавливать форк
<Hariec> Чей форк О_о ?
<omeone> юнити
<Hariec> Впервые слышу, можно подробнее
<omeone> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/enable-dodge-unity-launcher-ubuntu-12-04/
<Hariec> Спс
<Hariec> omeone: Не в курсе этот форк сворачивает по клику?
<omeone> не в курсе, даже не устанавливал...
<tagezi> Hariec: тебе нужно панельку настоить?
<Hariec> Да, всего один пукт - не хочу чтобы панель лаунчера сворачивалась когда ее не перекрывают.
<tagezi> убунту твик
<tagezi> не?
<Hariec> Незнаю
<Hariec> да?
<KyuuBe> привет всем
<Hariec> Привет
<KyuuBe> как вычистить все файлы гимпа?
<tagezi> Hariec: ubuntu tweak
<tagezi> попробуй.. она хорошо настраиват.. ну и ещё кое каке фишки есть
<KyuuBe> он мне панель слоев ни в какую не хочет показывать
<Hariec> tagezi: Благодарю, сейчас гляну.
<Scrimmer> Ребят, пчему когда я врубаю комп, у меня не появляется окно выбора ядра в грабе, а тупо грузится самое последнее и все?
<Hariec> Scrimmer: Настройки граба
<andrex> да потому что у тебя там кроме бубунты нечего грузить
<Hariec> Время ожидания смени
<Scrimmer> дефолтное же стоит
<Scrimmer> 10 сек
<KyuuBe> "/etc/default/grub"
<Hariec> Может стояло?
<Scrimmer> ну у меня 1 раз окно появилось)
<KyuuBe> GRUB_TIMEOUT=3
<Scrimmer> меню
<andrex> а у меня, исправилось просто шифт появилось меню, и с тех пор само появляется.)
<KyuuBe> лол, дурак я
<Scrimmer> ?
<KyuuBe> у меня панель слоев на второй выключенный монитор убегала
<KyuuBe> а я голову ломаю
<Hariec> Кто в gnome-terminal использует zsh. Настройки клывы на konsole и многое не работает. Поделитесь.
<Hariec> tagezi: Ну и где там этонастраивается?
<Hariec> Дублирует настройки системные
<tagezi> она вроде на русском была.. илиты на китайском скачиваешь?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а если cat читает файл правильно а nano крякозябрами... то в какой кодировке файл?
<Hariec> tagezi: Причем здесь язык?
<NoOova> Народ всем привет! мне надо сделать чтобы экран не до своих границ был а чуть меньше
<NoOova> т.е. в центре монитора
<NoOova> а вокруг черные поля
<NoOova> это реально?
<omeone> можно поинтересоваться... ЗАЧЕМ???
<NoOova> проектор светит шире экрана
<NoOova> перефокусировать нет возможности
<NoOova> и передвинуть тоже
<NoOova> и линз ставить нет возможности
<omeone> там просто должна быть возможность передвигать углы экрана...
<NoOova> тоесть?
<NoOova> где там
<omeone> в самом проекторе
<NoOova> там простой проектор, недорогой
<NoOova> у него зум ооочень маленький
<andrex> и в настройках его тоже не меняется?
<andrex> размер изображения
<NoOova> http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/projector_acer/Acer_Projector_X1111_DLP_10000_800x600_DSub_SVideo_2D_127720.html
<Scrimmer> Ребят, как называется утилита для редактирования настроек граба ?
<Hariec> gedit ? )
<Scrimmer> с gui )
<Scrimmer> у меня менюха не появляется тупо
<Hariec> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&newwindow=1&hl=ru&q=gui+grab+ubuntu
<Hariec> Их много выбирай на свой вкус
<andrex> startupmanager но я не люблю всякие проги для этого, лучше ручками, зато уверен что всё наместе
<Scrimmer> Щас попробую с шифтом запуститься
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> и стартапменеджер не работает на 12.04 :(
<valeq> andrex, спасибо, сейчас начну ковырять
<andrex> угу
<Scrimmer> как включить меню граба? ><
<sharikoff> q all
<andrex> ку
<andrex> да что оно бегает туды сюды то....
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> Scrimmer: в /etc/default/grub зделать такое #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Scrimmer> уже
<Scrimmer> не помогло
<andrex> upadate-grub2
<andrex> и ребут
<Scrimmer> а не просто grub?
<andrex> update-*
<Sergey_IT> можно просто
<Scrimmer> а я и забыл про update-grub
<Scrimmer> секунду
<andrex> он там что ресетом перезагружается))
<Scrimmer> другое дело
<Scrimmer> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> это самый безопасный способ угробить ОС
<tagezi> нифига скорость перезагрузки )
<Scrimmer> да я отходил
<Scrimmer> хотя всеравно не спорю, пока доходит до меню граба
<Scrimmer> проходит секунд 5-10
<Scrimmer> а в биосе не убрать, т.к., как мне кажется, он старый, да и мать старая и дешевая
<tagezi> не растраивайсяюю у меня медленне )
<Scrimmer> но у тебя и железо хуже, верно?, ты же вроде на xubuntu сидишь?
<tagezi> нет.. у меня юнити
<Scrimmer> красавчик
<tagezi> я домохозяйка.. лубунту и хубунту не для меня.. там мозги нужно иметь )
<Scrimmer> lubuntu?
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> старое - не значит хуже
<Scrimmer> не слышал о такой :х
<Scrimmer> а никто и не говорит, что хуже
<tagezi> http://lubuntu.net/
<Scrimmer> да вот уже вики читаю
<Sergey_IT> (06:01:17 PM) Scrimmer: но у тебя и железо хуже, верно?
<Scrimmer> ну, проц q6600 и 2 гб, geforce 8600gt 512mb
<Sergey_IT> это твои слова были
<tagezi> у меня 1,8 целерон, 1 гб, и интел старенький
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у Сергея что-то подобное тоже на юнити сидит )
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: я имел ввиду слабое
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> ехал сегодня в маршрутке, вот не понимаю я людей в 2х случаях: 1)до остановки ехать минимум секунд 10-15, так народ подрывается и мчится к выходу
<Scrimmer> тычит деньги в водителя, когда он ведет, и еще чтото грозное кричат, становятся в позу сразу, что бы дверь открыть и пулей вылетить.
<Scrimmer> остановка - быстро выбежали, и идут себе куда то спокойно, не спеша. Нафига так спешить?
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, здесь некоторые также себя ведут
<Scrimmer> и второй, 2 раза чуть не сбил водила людей: 1 бабуси с бабой, и семья с ребенком. ведь зебра и светофор рядом, почему не пройтись чучуть и не перейти, а вот так вот фигней страдать?)
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: это был тоненький намек на меня, или мне показалось?)
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, ты так считаешь? )
<[Raiden]> ого http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33751
<Sergey_IT> во, лектор по кде пришел ;)
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: я просто задал вопросик ;)
<Scrimmer> расскажи чтонить про кде:)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты не правильно задаёшь вопрос ))) для того что бы услышать много интересного про кде ему нужно сказать какуюнибудь каку про кде )
<andrex> ага и знаки препинания не потирять при этом.
<tagezi> andrex: да, полностью согласен
<[Raiden]> сами можете ставить и делать выводы. У меня сегодня выходной.
<andrex> опана, неожиданно.
<[Raiden]> нет ничего, что бы мешало вам посмотреть кде
<tagezi> =( ну вот, праздник отменили
<tagezi> Elite переписали на qt =) получилось ещё более убого чем на спектруме )
<[Raiden]> на кути пионеров-недоучек пишет не мало. )
<[Raiden]> как и на гтк
<tagezi> а кде не на qt написано?
<[Raiden]> не мало != все.
<[Raiden]> написано на qt и является успешным де с 96 года
<tagezi> тогда я вычеркну из памяти фразу сказанную в 18:27:39
<[Raiden]> bvttim ghfdj
<[Raiden]> имеешь право
 * andrex посмотрел лиги и не нашол там фразы))
<Scrimmer> andrex :Р
 * andrex кинул тапкой в Scrimmer
<Scrimmer> это тааааак мило :)
<andrex> в следующий раз язык гвоздями приколочу. xD
<Sergey_IT> юнити2д тоже на qt
<andrex> qt захватывает мир.
<tagezi> её писали пионеры-недоучки )
<umren> tagezi я думаю кутэ тут не причем)
<umren> andrex поздновато для захвата, особенно когда нокиа сдулась)
<andrex> мда, точно.
<tagezi> да нокиа ещё не сдулась.. просто она теперь не первая )
<umren> не сдулась. но сдувается
<umren> как и блекберри
<umren> сегменты разные, но обе сдали серьезно
<pakirava> ой, как тут весело
<tagezi> это будущее покажет.. сейчас можно просто говорить о том, что лидеры в телефоностроении апл и самсунг
<pakirava> это я почитал пропущеное)
<baronos> лучший и неубиваемый телефон сименс А35, вот хочу его достать где нить :D
<tagezi> о том что самсунг строит одни из лучших корабли в мире знает мало кто, но это приносит очень приличные им деньги )
<umren> самсунг все что угодно строит
<umren> на качестве это правда не сказывается
<umren> смартфоны у них толковые)
<andrex> у меня был, a 35 кирпич, но ериксон круче)
<umren> и планшеты, наверное
<nuts_x> <baronos> убиваемый, у меня он гвоздем прибит к дверному косяку....
<tagezi> а мониторы дохлые
<nuts_x> после чего, умер...
<nuts_x> :D
<tagezi> мицубиши вомного раз лучше делает мониторы, но извесна своими машинами )))
<nuts_x> и кондеры
<baronos> nuts_x: ну, он как телефон не предназначен к прибиванию к стнене, а вот им забивать гвозди можно, и с 3го этажа на кафельный пол можно скинуть, поднять и пойти дальше :D
<nuts_x> гвозди забивать есть 3310
<tagezi> baronos: только он глючить со временем начинает
<andrex> с 3 его этажа, на кафельный пол, высокие у вас потолки однако))
<tagezi> )
<nuts_x> и это только туалет...
<TheFalkorr> лучший монитор, что у меня был - это nokia 449Xa
<TheFalkorr> 10 лет как 1 день:)
<TheFalkorr> отправился на пенсию не изза поломки, а просто от морального износа
 * nuts_x порадовался своей 7ми летней лыже
 * umren всегда пользовался кпк/смартфонами
 * umren вспоминает древние windows mobile..
<TheFalkorr> umren: вместо мониторов?
<andrex> мда, раньше качественней делали аппараты
<TheFalkorr> у мну дома до сих пор видак филлипс есть
<umren> у мя тоже кой то видак есть)
<TheFalkorr> в нем ток пасик растянулся
<tagezi> сейчас новинки выходят быстрее, нужноже что бы их покупали
<TheFalkorr> а еще и телевизор фунай
<TheFalkorr> маленький
<TheFalkorr> выдерживал и такие скачки электричества, что даже выключенные освещение работало.
<TheFalkorr> как то вдарили так, что пробой искры питал сквозь выключенный выключатель (прости господ за тавталогию)
<TheFalkorr> тиви аж задымился
<TheFalkorr> но все равно потом запустился и работал
<baronos> фунай классный был телевизор, а вот телевизор супра прослужил дольше всех у нас :)
<TheFalkorr> телевизор фунай, как телефоны сименс. были у всех
<baronos> ага было время, и сега с кучей проводов, картриджей и джостиками всегда валялась рядом, и маманя меня ругала :D
<TheFalkorr> сега...да вы были богаты
<TheFalkorr> у нас тока денди
<umren> денди это кстати тот же nes
<baronos> сегу я выпросил, а денди-клавиатура с картриджем бейсик прожила тоже долго лет 10 наверно :)
<umren> у мя были nes -> snes
<andrex> хм а уменя тока тетрис, причём не тот китайский который щас.
<umren> обе крутые приставки)
<TheFalkorr> *** вечер ностальгии объявляю открытым ***
<umren> хорошие времена были, трава зеленее тоже
<TheFalkorr> umren: денди - это клон нинтенды
<umren> nes
<TheFalkorr> ну
<umren> это и есть нинтендо
<umren> нинтендо ентертеймент сусетм
<TheFalkorr> ну
<umren> сустем
<TheFalkorr> я и о том
<umren> ну я и сказал что это клон нес
<TheFalkorr> я к тому, что "тот же" != "клон"
<umren> игры шли одинаково
<TheFalkorr> интекросс это тот же длинк 2500у
<TheFalkorr> но это не клон:)
<umren> нашел к чему придраться блин)
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<tagezi> ввесь вечер испортил )))
<umren> да
<TheFalkorr> уж и придраться нельзя:)
<TheFalkorr> все равно я был самым крутым в уткоохоте
<TheFalkorr> а вот в дикий запад стрелял не так хорошо
<TheFalkorr> не всегда успевал 4х мекиканцев победить
<tagezi> у меня был спектрум
<[Raiden]> мне контра нравилась и ещё гонки на мотоциклах, где можно было конкурентов бить нунчаками и ещё чем-то
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> road rush
<TheFalkorr> фе.спектрум был у всех
<umren> игра называлась)
<[Raiden]> ага
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт не там, где пинаться ногами можно было?
<[Raiden]> да
<TheFalkorr> хехе
<TheFalkorr> мой брат злился, когда я его сбивал
<umren> ногой со стула? ^^
<TheFalkorr> не.
<TheFalkorr> физически я в него только циркулем кидался
<TheFalkorr> и с воздушки стрелял
<TheFalkorr> ну это что я помню
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> но ведь я честно предупреждал каждый раз.он почему то не верил, что я так сделаю
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: кстати. Вот я поставлю как вторую ОС кубунту. Я же там смогу выбрать версию ядра для нее?
<TheFalkorr> Scrimmer: а sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop и в лайтдм выбрать не вариант?
<Scrimmer> что о_0
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да, всё так же. И да, можно иметь несколько де в 1 установке
 * TheFalkorr нравится, когда в гриффинах дерутся. так активно и без запарок
<Scrimmer> мне нравится как гриффин старший падает, хватает за колено и начинает
<Scrimmer> даже не знаю как это назвать о_0
<TheFalkorr> стенать
<TheFalkorr> но драки круче
<Scrimmer> а когда они типо умирают, всегда 1 и таже поза у всех
<Scrimmer> особенно рука радует, запрокинутая назад))
<TheFalkorr> или когда питер начинает с покерфейсом кого то бить мордой об огнетушитель
<TheFalkorr> как будто так и надо
<Scrimmer> xD
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmasdr13hcI
<TheFalkorr> http://nesbox.com/ru/
<Scrimmer> помню, проходили практику в универе
<Scrimmer> познавали, что такое мс ворд и маткад, поставили туда марио - вот это кайф был
<TheFalkorr> в контру на двоих проходить
<TheFalkorr> один прыгает, второй сбивает пушки у двери
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF_NhMhz1ao
<TheFalkorr> или бетл тодс, дабл драгон
<TheFalkorr> взять палку и забивать врагов в землю
<tagezi> контра, вроде, в конце 90-х появилась
<tagezi> 98 +-
<TheFalkorr> 87
<andrex> он не про ту контру подумал
<andrex> )
<TheFalkorr> ну тогда
<TheFalkorr> фууууу
<TheFalkorr> стыдстыдстыд ему
<tagezi> )
<andrex> угу
<TheFalkorr> контра существовала только одна в мире
<tagezi> у меня любимые игрушки Elite и UFO-2
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqFhczSljwM
<andrex> а я раньше в бомбермена играл) до ряби в глазах
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/company/kanobu/blog/142335/ очень понравилось про контру)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты работал с gnuplot  в qt?
 * Scrimmer Да здравствует великий Ктулху.
<TheFalkorr> вечерний душ - хорошая вещь
<TheFalkorr> еще чашечки две-три чаю и будет дзен
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, было когда-то
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вообще то qtiplot больше пользовал
<rekcuFniarB> Народ, проголосуйте пожалуйста за баг, кому не лень https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/991397
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<Scrimmer> shenmue: тебя то я и ждал, друг мой
<shenmue> Scrimmer я тебе денег должен?
<Scrimmer> 300р
<shenmue> тогда это не я а мой брат за компом. а я на работе
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> [Raiden] пинг
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, сейчас гляну что это за зверь
<Nor8> Deadbeef заводится на 12.04 у кого-нибудь?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а тебе чего делать надо?
<Scrimmer> вы телепатически общаетесь?
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT и tagezi
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, учись! )
<Scrimmer> эх, слабенький я еще. могу воздействовать только на своего попугая
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: нет ) я его спросил, он мне 20:16 ответил.. я был занят и прочитать не мог, сейчас прочел, поблагодарил )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: это назавается лагает ))) от слова лаг - разрыв )))
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Ты уверен, что это ты на попугая воздействуешь, а не наоборот?:-D
<Scrimmer> ребят, я понимаю, что я в линухе ну не мастер
<tagezi> скорее наоборот ))) повоздействовал на него и все его пельмени съел )
<Scrimmer> но, блин, обьяснять что такое ЛАГ, это уж, простите меня, срам
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  подумаешь ) я в линухе 8 лет, а что такое лаг узнал только в прошлом году =D
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  ЛАГ = Лига Арабских Государств! )))
<umren> или африканских
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хороший повод научитья бэкпортить пкеты, дэдбиф небольшая програмка, как раз подходит
<tagezi> о, а об этом только сейчас )))
<umren> а может и азиатских
<Nor8> Scrimmer: ЧТо такое ООН, знаешь? )))
<Hariec> Ребят, как в 12.04 лечится кодировка gedit? Старые способы не работают.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Бэкпортить куда
<Nor8> .?
<tagezi> а что в гедите с кодировкой?
<[Raiden]> из пакета для 11.10 в 12.04
<umren> помойму это уже не бекпорт
<tagezi> помоему он нормально юникод отображает
<umren> а форвардпорт
<Hariec> tagezi: Еще бы он utf8 не отображал )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообще то в ппа есть версия для 12.04, ноон тупо не обновляет индексы при получении в хубунту.
<Hariec> Виндузячьи фалы не видит
<tagezi> а что ещё он должен отображать?
<Hariec> Ясно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Выдает ошибку и все!
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тогда слей пакет руками
<umren> в виндузятне еще до сих пор не ютф-8 ?
<Scrimmer> Nor8: оргонизоция ононимных нариков :Р
<tagezi> да у них уже давно юникод
<Scrimmer> это все знают
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))) Хы, так каждый может
<umren> а то на тех "странных берегах" давно не был
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а я думал тебе музыку слушать... Все вы с гтк-базед де - извращенцы
<[Raiden]> ))
<Hariec> Давно не создавал в ние файлов, но сеть кешит еще этой кодировкой
<tagezi> просто это некоторые недоконца перешедшие в 21 век его до сих пор поддерживают
<Hariec> ней*
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ДА я хотел его дежурным сделать, а он не хочет )))
<[Raiden]> для пресайда там нет пакета
<Hariec> Какбы не вопрос есть или нет это сейчас в среде вин, вопрос как лечить теперь?
<[Raiden]> могу собрать
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/deadbeef/files/    уже собрали
<Nor8> Выбирай любой
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я кажется догадываюсь, почему он работает. )))
<Nor8> не работает*
<[Raiden]> почему?
<[Raiden]> потому, что 0.5.3 ещё не анонсировали? :)
<Nor8> Тоже вариянтъ )))
<shenmue> [Raiden] кеды откуда обновляешь?
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 пока ниоткуда. Тут последний релиз. когда выйдет следущий, на сайте кубунты напишут как обновить
<Nor8> Так в их ппа и появится, наверное.
<tagezi> Hariec: а в ЛО не открыть?
<Hariec> tagezi: Да вот думал, но вроде нашел рецепт
<tagezi> Hariec: я не парюсь в ЛО открыл, сохранил как хочеться и работаешь дальше с родными форматами
<Hariec> Угу, можно так. Но в диалоге gedit открыть есть выбор кодировки - по умолчанию в нем нет CP1251. Просто добавил.
<[Raiden]> может пригодится кому http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2192.shtml
<tagezi> Hariec: 1251 нужно искоренять.. даже винда уже отказалась от него
<[Raiden]> яж говорил, что проблема гедита будет вечной. Её никогда не исправят ,если только вырежут выбор кодировок даже такой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> этож гном
<Hariec> tagezi: Ты так говоришь будто я его пложу :))
<tagezi> Hariec: если влом ЛО пользовать кодируй в строке
<tagezi> cat file.txt| iconf -f cp1251 -t utf8 > out.txt
<tagezi> чтото типа
<chelaxe> ку
<Hariec> Хорошо, запишу )
<tagezi> Hariec: почитай лучше маны... консольные утилиты много дают возможностей
<Nor8>  [Raiden] Давай, пни еще разок гном, он же безответный :-D
<chelaxe> Люди кто на 12.04 под чем сидите?
<Hariec> tagezi: А с чего взял что их не читал?
<chelaxe> У меня Юнити подвисает жесть
<Scrimmer> и снова здравствуйте, господа
<Scrimmer> я пришел к вам с такой вестью
<Scrimmer> windows - не очень
<tagezi> пельмени готовы?
<chelaxe> )
<Scrimmer> что ,не ожидали ? :)
<chelaxe> Поставил Гном 3 он торт!
<Scrimmer> нет, пельмени еще компилятся. точнее на стадии разработки теста, а если быть еще точнее - на стадии закупки всех продуктов
<tagezi> кто-то тётю обещал сегодня которая пересобирёт ядро пельменям )
<Hariec> Я же не сказал что не могу файл перекодировать. Мне нужно было именно решение с gedit, т.к. ставлю родным ubuntu, и нужно что бы все работало как надо. А не дергали меня всякий раз.
 * [Raiden] поймал гнома и отпинал от всей души
<Scrimmer> а я кде, оказалось нифига это не кеды, а графическая оболочка для убунты
<Scrimmer> я был в шоке, ребята
<[Raiden]> ...специально для Nor8
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Кстати, да! Как там пельмени? ))))
<Scrimmer> я же написал
<Scrimmer> тетя щас на подготовке
<Scrimmer> ресурсы закупаются
<tagezi> закачиваются )
<Scrimmer> завтра будет компиляция, процесс выкладывать с полным описанием всех действий?)
<tagezi> сырцы )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: и тебе не хварать ))))
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я тебе говорил, что я не курю?
<tagezi> нет )
<Nor8> )))
<Scrimmer> и не скажу, я тебя еще мало знаю. наши отношения развиваются слишком быстро :)))0
<Nor8> ахахаха
<tagezi> =D
<Scrimmer> 8)
<baronos> chelaxe: на кде под барбитуратом сидят и фанатеют, присоеденяйся к ним, у них весело. ;)
<Scrimmer> а еще я закорешился со своей англичанкой, и она мне вот уже 3ий семестр ставит автоматы, не прося ей что либо сдавать
 * tagezi думает, что сейчас проснуться админы и всех покиляют за этот трёп )
<Scrimmer> артус может
<tagezi> они все хорошие.. просто иногда не в настроении и не любят беспредел )
<baronos> не произноси имя всуе
<tagezi> да он фильму смотрит )
<chelaxe> Гном висит ((
<tagezi> chelaxe: поставь кде и пойми что гном не висит а летает )
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> кде пошустрее работают же
<Scrimmer> не?
<tagezi> не, оно тяжелее
<Scrimmer> ну, прожорлив
<Scrimmer> ну а работает то пошустрее
<Scrimmer> как мне показалось
<tagezi> у тебя машинка сильная
<tagezi> у меня он просто висит
<tagezi> а вот в Юнити можно работать.. темболее 5.8 намного шустрее стала чем 4
<Scrimmer> http://weather.yandex.ru/?fromArm - весело)
<tagezi> эм.. тыж не Питерский да?
<Scrimmer> слабо отгадать, откуда я?
<tagezi> непомню.. откудато с Югов, вроде
<tagezi> а погоду яндекс переключает автоматом на родной город )
<Scrimmer> именно поэтому я такую ссылку и кинул, что б перекидывало ;)
<Scrimmer> Севастополь, Крым, Украина
<tagezi> о да.. этоже украинский чат.. я забыл совсем )
<Scrimmer> что прости о_0
<Scrimmer> все так слиняли отсюда, как то грустно стало
<Scrimmer> или все играют в погоду от яндеха?
<tagezi> ну, я библиотеки ищу удобные
<tagezi> нужно графики выводить, а я потерялся аш )
<Scrimmer> да ты опасен
<tagezi> )
<nuts_x> ага, новый квест, угадай с какого ты города
<Scrimmer> nuts_x: Зимбабве :3
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, Qwt добавь в креатор
<nuts_x> у меня в аське Мьянма стоит
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Как там в Киеве погодка то? )))
<nuts_x> так шо я оттуда
<Scrimmer> Nor8: наверно круто там :)
<pakirava> а что там за игра на погоде-то?
<Scrimmer> Правда я там ниразу не был, но даладно ;)
<Scrimmer> pakirava: угадай погоду в моем городе, или другого человека
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Сказки нам не рассказывай, ип то киевский ))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: провайдер Фринет, но он не только в киеве
<Scrimmer> в киеве головный офис
<Scrimmer> и вот в севасе у нас тоже проведен )
<pakirava> если сидеть через мобильный интернет - айпишник всегда будет киевский
<nuts_x> нет
<nuts_x> если сидеть на пипле то одессу покажет
<Scrimmer> а если сидеть на героине - то покажет весь мир
<Scrimmer> сразу
<Scrimmer> а лсд парочку других миров
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Без стимуляторов фантазия не работает? )))
<Scrimmer> Да почему, работает
<Scrimmer> Но фигово :)
<pakirava> со стимуляторами она не работает, а летает
<Scrimmer> без всяких там лагов и т.п.
<Scrimmer> правда дорого это все
<nuts_x> со стимуляторами? без лагов?
<nuts_x> не согласен
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да вот чегото у меня вопросы по ней
<tagezi> проще мне тогда уж talib поставить
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да там вроде просто
<chelaxe> Суть Запускаю эмпати и гном рухает перепускаю иксы снова эмпати опять рухают
<chelaxe> юнити вроде норм
<chelaxe> блин так хочется назад в 10.04
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: отрисовка медленная у него... насколько я понимаю он не пользуется сценой, а делает это всё сам
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а тебе что рисовать?
<tagezi> в итоге при больших объёмах отрисовки получаешь тормоза.. а сцена позволяет управляться огромным количеством объектов без особо заметных тормазов
<Sergey_IT> chelaxe, так перегрузись в 10.04
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, какие у тебя объемы?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да мне очень большие графики состоящие из отдельных элементов нужны
<tagezi> ну типа баров
<chelaxe> Да я там сидел так лтс а тут вроде надо на новое перебераться
 * nuts_x радуется что до сих пор на 10.04
<pakirava> подскажите irc-клиент, который умеет сидеть на верхней панельке Unity. а то через Opera'у как-то некошерно...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, что то я смысла, когда много баров, не вижу
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: пириоды очень большие
<nuts_x> pakirava XChat
<tagezi> pakirava: weechat самое кошерное )
<[Raiden]> пакеты с дэдбифом пересобраны в 12.04. Работает. http://ubuntuone.com/4Mj9TAdfJnLfSSgFQPYNGS , http://ubuntuone.com/636MmrcMOeW8AVfc3zv5bR
<[Raiden]> 64bit only
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0502/h_1335986365_8773627_71ca9b8da1.png
<[Raiden]> Nor8: можешь юзать пока офиц пакеты не выйдут
<shenmue> у тебя слабый закос под юнити
<[Raiden]> может быть. Я вообще не старался косить под юнити - упаси бог :)
<baronos> и он тебя упас :)
<shenmue> [Raiden] кстати у тебя там окна внизу? или значки запуска?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кроме того, qtw не поддерживает помоему бары
<[Raiden]> shenmue: и то и то
<[Raiden]> 2в1
<shenmue> ну тип где и как
<[Raiden]> ну типа как в вин7
<[Raiden]> +-
<shenmue> ну тип как эта штука называется то ?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> icon only task manager , част ьkde sc с 4.8.х
<[Raiden]> ку
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Выглядит как обработанная напильником юнити ))
<pr0mode> эхх, парюсь с iptables )))
<shenmue> [Raiden] а что значит комната? другой рабочий стол? илии слой ?
<[Raiden]> я старался получить таскбар в стиле дока или вин7. юнити это может напоминать, т.к. они тоже используют ту же идею
<[Raiden]> но есть коренные отличия
<[Raiden]> например у меня это не привязан ок левой части или к низу и вообще может быть на другйо панели
<[Raiden]> свойства этого таскбара тоже другие
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а почему именно бары?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: это как, если бы у бетя был ещё 1 комплект рабочих столов ) И ещё можно сделать что бы при заходе в комнату автоматом запускались нужные программы
<pakirava> о! pidgin умеет irc
<[Raiden]> про комнаты лучше не ко мне, я их не использую
<only_you> пиджин няшка, да
<[Raiden]> в кде помимо комнат, ещё столы могут иметь разные настрйоки и мне этого хватает
<chelaxe> не помню как называется иркин клиент из под консоли
<chelaxe> на дабол'ю начинался
<Nor8> weechat
<chelaxe> да он вот он торт
<pr0mode> блин, префикс сети через какой слэш прописывается? / или \
<nuts_x> пиджин каряво уммет irc
<nuts_x> очень
<[Raiden]> shenmue: добавь на панел ьпереключател ьстолов и в ег освойстваз поставь такую галку. Сможет выбрать потом разные валлпаперы , и плазмойды кроме панели, она боудет общей http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0502/h_1335987104_7486613_cad06484df.png
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну можно свечи... остальное менее удобно в анализе.. в сборе статистики, а из-за того что нужно анализировать исенно в свете статистики вылезает такое огромное количество
<pakirava> да...пидгин не показывает всплывающие сообщения
<nuts_x> и окно надо держать все время открытым
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: можно конечно попробовать модифицировать график ганта... но что-то я не уверен
<oles> hi
<[Raiden]> пиджин меняет иконку в трее если личное сообщение было
<nuts_x> ну только если личное
<[Raiden]> вы сами то себе можете представить всплывающие сообщения на общих каналах? :)
<nuts_x> пол стола занято)))
<nuts_x> норм
<nuts_x> меня смущает другое, что окно надо держать открытым и если случайно закрыл, потом его вернуть нельзя
<Scrimmer> что за тема? :)
<Scrimmer> де мой новый лучший друк?
<Sergey_IT> nuts_x, почему? Пиджин может работать без окна
<Scrimmer> Я без окна сделал
<pakirava> xchat... пока нравится.
<Scrimmer> и все огонь
<gim_> nuts_x: У тебя в трее нету значка пиджина?
<Scrimmer> gim_: превет мой лучший друк
<gim_> Scrimmer: Ну нифига себе))
<pakirava> Sergey_IT, без окна = в терминаое?
<gim_> Привет
<Scrimmer> pakirava: создаешь группу аля "канал в мирке"
<Scrimmer> и в настройках выбираешь - висеть после закрытия
<Scrimmer> усё
<nuts_x> Sergey_IT как?
<Scrimmer> а меня спросить не хочешь?:)
<nuts_x> gim_ есть
<gim_> Scrimmer: http://goo.gl/nnQUS Привеет))
<Scrimmer> 8-|
<gim_> nuts_x: Ну тогда видимо я не понял твою проблему
<pakirava> Scrimmer, не понял... группу в контакт-листе пидгина?
<Sergey_IT> gim_, а ты симпатичный )
<gim_> Sergey_IT: Ой да ладно тебе =3
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: ?!
<Scrimmer> ?!
<Scrimmer> что здесь происходит вообще?)
<Scrimmer> pakirava: именно. он будет висеть как контакт, щелкаешь - и ты на канале
 * tagezi видим что-то пропустил )
<pakirava> Scrimmer, пидгин не хочет уведомления показывать с текстом из чата.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: о, лучший друк вернулся
<Scrimmer> а я твой ник забыл
<Scrimmer> pakirava: как это не хочет? мне присылает сообщение
<tagezi> =)
<gim_> Scrimmer: Я думал это я твой лучший друК =(
<Scrimmer> если на канале упомянут мой ник - все сообщение прихдит
<Scrimmer> gim_: а ты мне друг
<Scrimmer> а он друк
<tagezi> что тут забывать? )) странно
<Sergey_IT> еще и мешаются
<tagezi> угу.. я говорю weechat рулит.. даже если в приват лезут не видишь )
<pakirava> мне пока не мешают. хочется всё видеть, что происходит. не только адресованные мне.
<pakirava> tagezi, так вот в каком смысле "рулит")
<Scrimmer> тагези
<Scrimmer> а, тагези?
<Scrimmer> ты смотришь аниме?
<Scrimmer> xD
<tagezi> редко
<tagezi> последнее что смотрет 7 самураев
<Scrimmer> зря
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, тетку Чарлею посмотри
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: мсье, а ты что предпочитаешь зырькать?
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, без чернухи
<tagezi> z k.,k. cjdtncrbt vekmnbrb
<tagezi> я люблю советские мультики )
<gim_> Правильно
<pakirava> советское аниме)
<Sergey_IT> первые диснеевские тоже ничего
<nuts_x> советское аниме О_о
<Scrimmer> а я вот Friends люблю
 * nuts_x думает что он что-то пропустил...
<Sergey_IT> а вообще нравится хорошая игра актеров
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/fe48z вот это нынче девушки
<nuts_x> о
<nuts_x> самый дибильный фильм
<Scrimmer> ет какой?
<nuts_x> я забыл нзавание
<nuts_x> но тупой до безумия
<mortuary> а в ритмбоксе по умолчанию нет интернет станций?
<Nor8> нет
<pakirava> nuts_x, таких много)
<mortuary> Nor8, а как заполучить? модуль фм радио особо их не добавляет)
<nuts_x> там мокрощелка одна все никак не могла решить свои сексуальные проблемы
<andrex> mortuary: каких именно, радио чтоле, есть
<Nor8> mortuary: Или отдельно или список импортировать.
<Scrimmer> из фильмов мне нравится сериал Шерлок и фильм шерлок 1 и 2 части
<mortuary> andrex, за какой нибудь список шуткаст радио станций по жанрам, как в амароке
<Scrimmer> игра теней и вес такое
<nuts_x> вспонимл
<Nor8> mortuary: Поставь exaile, там уже есть радио
<mortuary> впихну клементин лучше)
<nuts_x> "то что ее заводит" называется
<nuts_x> :-!
<pakirava> * не будет смотреть
<pakirava> ой, а как это сделать?
<nuts_x>  "слеш"me
<nuts_x> потом текст
 * pakirava понял
 * Scrimmer Хочет захватить мир с nuts_x
<pakirava> натс_х - со стороны мира или со стороны Скриммера?
 * nuts_x дописывает коварный план порабощения
<Scrimmer> он главнокомандущий Mr. Pomidor
<Scrimmer> после захвата мы построим школу ниндзя
<nuts_x> и на кол посадим бибера
<Scrimmer> и оргии по пятницам :)
<nuts_x> :-D
<Scrimmer> ;D
<Nor8> Вас спать не пора, школота? ))
<Scrimmer> школота !?
<Scrimmer> я студент 2 курса
<Scrimmer> ;D
<pakirava> а у меня каникулы!
<Nor8> Scrimmer: И что теперь, все можно? )))
<nuts_x> =-O
<Scrimmer> да
<pakirava> я административный написал)
<Scrimmer> и начну пожалуй с захвата печенек на кухне
 * nuts_x вспонимает сколько лет назад закончил школу....
 * Sergey_IT уже не помнит
 * nuts_x посчитал
<nuts_x> 9
<nuts_x> =-O
<pakirava> давайте мерятся)))
<Sergey_IT> чем?
<nuts_x> времячко то летит....
 * pakirava *ться
<pakirava> годами
<Sergey_IT> проиграешь
<pakirava> кто раньше закончил - тому завтра на работу
<Sergey_IT> тому раньше на пенсию
<pakirava> ну или так))
<Scrimmer> а мне 19
<pakirava> это с какого момента?
<Sergey_IT> я на каникулах )
<pakirava> или до пенсии осталось 19?
<Scrimmer> блин
<Scrimmer> днивник не заполнил!!1
<nuts_x> а меня завтра мама в садик первый раз поведет
<Scrimmer> а завтра на подпись сдавать
<Scrimmer> читает кто метро 2033?
 * pakirava уже читал
<Scrimmer> прям всю серию?
<Scrimmer> из 25 книг?)
<pakirava> э....
<pakirava> одну книгу "Метро 2033" читал.
<Scrimmer> так не интересно
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: Там три книги всего
<Scrimmer> надо было как минимум 2034 прочитать еще
<pakirava> блин, опять двойку получу. а что, все надо было? ))
<Scrimmer> от глуховского - да
<Scrimmer> а так он же создал Вселенную Метро 2033
<andrex> кхм
<Scrimmer> и каждый автор под руководством глуховского дополнял всю историю
<andrex> !offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<Scrimmer> молчу
<Sergey_IT> andrex, так все работает, можно канал закрывать
<pakirava> ... и в икс-чате как раз все, что надо. а weechat пока не попробовал
<gim_> Да ладно, у всех все работает и все спят, можно и на другие темы поболтать
<Scrimmer> усё ребят
<andrex> Sergey_IT: xD
<Scrimmer> всем спокойной
<gim_> Спокойной ночи друк
<nuts_x> спокойной
 * Scrimmer прослезился
<pakirava> пока
<Scrimmer> tagezi: :)
<andrex> Scrimmer: вали уже, драматург)
<tagezi> andrex: да ладно тебе ворчать
<tagezi> всёравно никого кому помощь нужна нет
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> tagezi: покед ;)
<pakirava> о! вопрос по теме. установил Ubuntu 11ю04 через wubi. а теперь хочу обновить ее до текущей.
<andrex> вуби, зло, обновление только новой установкой
<gridis>  do-release-upgrade
<pakirava> я как раз хочу сделать новую установку
<pakirava> т.к. интернет там худой
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пока
<Scrimmer> ура
<Scrimmer> теперь можно идти спать)
<pakirava> так вот есть файл, который монтируется в /
<pakirava> но штатный установщик, ubiquty емнип, позволяет ставить ОС только на физический раздел винчестера.
<pakirava> т.е. я могу примонтировать файл в любое место, но как туда установить ОС?
<andrex> qemu возможно справится)
<pakirava> это ведь виртуальный компьютер?
<andrex> угу воткнёш туды, файл как диск
<pakirava> о, ясно!
<pakirava> спасибо, попробую. и второй вопрос.
<andrex> но сначала копию забабахай
<pakirava> та я ж могу в новый файл установить, а потом заменить, если что.
<pakirava> вот эта система, которая через wubi установлена, я ее ставил сначала на одном компе, а потом папочку перенес на другой комп и только boot.ini поправил.
<pakirava> но на первом компе видуха nVidia, а на втором - встроенная Intel-графика
<pakirava> при чем, старая.
<pakirava> и никаких теней/прозрачностей соответственно.
<pakirava> но запустил live CD - и там есть все эффекты.
<pakirava> !
<pakirava> т.е. видать, сейчас их нет только потому что что-то установлено/неустановлено.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Похоливарим?) Сегодня тестил на открытыхх драйверх nvidia unity и kde . Так unity заметно шустрей
<Sergey_IT> вуби - это неправильно
<pakirava> Sergey_IT, это единственный выход
<Sergey_IT> почему?
<pakirava> предполагаю, что надо заменить видео-драйвера. но как - не знаю
<pakirava> Sergey_IT, это отдельная тема. надо иметь легко удаляемую и резервируемую Ubuntu
<pakirava> на рабочей машине
<andrex> тогда уж лучше виртуалка.
<pakirava> а там админы совсем не обрадуются, если увидят какой-то ext2 раздел...
<andrex> или внешний хард или флеху с собой таскать с бубунтой)
<pakirava> блин, всегда так. спросишь "как?", а тебя убеждают, что оно тебе не надо ))
<pakirava> окей. допустим я разжился внешним винтом.
<pakirava> и случилось то же самое:
<pakirava> на одном компе установил - там nVidia; а на втором запускаю - нету визуальных плюшек.
<pakirava> т.к. на втором компе старая Intel-графика
<andrex> запусти лифку посмотри какой драйвер пускается и укажи его в системе
<pakirava> как посмотреть драйвер?
<tagezi> а что нельзя просто ливку на флешку залить? раз с неё всё пашет?
<andrex> lspci -ks `lspci|grep VGA|awk '{print $1}'` grep Matched /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pakirava> andrex, спасибо большущее. сейчас перепишу на бумажку)
<Sergey_IT> pakirava, по вуби почти никто ничего не знает, так как не используют
<andrex> апостофы лишние вроде
<pakirava> Sergey_IT, значит, буду стараться узнать побольше, чтобы заполнить эту нишу
<pakirava> andrex, которые?
<pakirava> ` or ' ?
<andrex> `
<pakirava> наверное, надо еще | перед вторым grep?
<andrex> это вторая комманда
<pakirava> апострофы нужны, я думаю
<pakirava> ага, получилось
<pakirava> а в выдаче - это используемые пакеты?
<pakirava> например, вот:
<pakirava> [    19.916] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
<andrex> а в установленной что выдаёт?
<tagezi> а fbdev это чо?
<pakirava> это я завтра попробую) то ж на рабочей.
<andrex> драйвер фреймбуффера
<pakirava> на домашнем вот intel, vesa и fbdev
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, http://www.xfree86.org/4.0.2/fbdev.4.html
<tagezi> да, у меня тоже самое
<tagezi> спасибо.. понял
<pakirava> эти драйвера с каким-то пакетом появляются в системе?
<andrex> ага
<pakirava> а как посмотреть, с каким?
<andrex> ну есть и один общий, а есть спец для отдельного производителя
<pakirava> как они называются?
<andrex> apt-cache search xorg-* вроде так
<andrex> и ищи там
<pakirava> понял.
<tagezi> блин, они опять весь ЛО обновили (
<pakirava> andrex, спасибо.
<pakirava> tagezi, что такое ЛО?
<tagezi> Либр Офис
<tagezi> ОО -опен офис
<pakirava> так а что, так кардинально обновили?
<tagezi> они просто каждый день его обновляют
<pakirava> а чем это плохо?
<tagezi> да сырой опять в релиз впихнули, теперь баги правят
<tagezi> и ядро 3.2.0-24 тоже сырое.. почти каждый день обнова приходит
<tagezi> плохо не то что обновляют, плохо что в релиз запихнули сырое..
<tagezi> за неделю до релиза обновлений почти небыло, по мелочи всё было.. а релиз грянул и понеслось, каждый день одни и теже пакеты
<pakirava> ммм... может, посыпались баг-репорты?
<tagezi> иногда складывается впечатление что они забивают на багрепорты.. некоторые уже год висят, так и не решено ничего
<pakirava> ну как и в irc: ежели никто не знает ответа на вопрос - все и молчат.
<pakirava> выхода два: самому вникать, учиться, делать; или ждать дальше
<gridis> хм, 60 пакетов обновлять.... что-то многова-то каждый день
<tagezi> систему сам не напишешь, и все баги не поправишь
<Sergey_IT> pakirava, так с первого и надо начинать
<pakirava> +
<pakirava> спокойных всем снов.
<pr0mode> всем пока
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-03
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<artus> sharikoff, ты чего? ))
<sharikoff> балуюсь
<artus> ааа
<nicloay> хвастоишся )
<sharikoff> ты чо не спишь
<sharikoff> 7 утра емае
<artus> sharikoff, а я уже проснулсо
<sharikoff> у меня понятно пол первого
<sharikoff> а тебе еще рано вставать
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну ка быстро в постельку
<scogra> Доброго всем времени. У вас самба монтированные по НФС папки нормально раздает?
<artus> sharikoff, да меня чето в 4ре утра подняло , пошол с собакеном пошарился по лесам, ляпота, птички поють, прохладно
<nicloay> а у меня сына чет в 5-30 начинает всем объяснять что долго спать не хорошо.. приходится раз в два дня только спать до 7ми )
<artus> самба, да нфс, ужс
<scogra> ужас шул. но файлопомойка все равно нужна
<artus> scogra, самбе пофиг чего раздавать если что, но если у тебя залипнет nfs, колом станет как пить дать
<scogra> artus<-:nfs работает. пристегнул к своей машине - заливает и скачивает нормально. через сервер-никак
<tarokinoe> как настроить squid чтобы transmission через него мог работать?
<artus> а нафига тебе через сквид торенты пускать?
<artus> и причем тут вообще трансмишн к свиду
<TheFalkorr> вово
<tarokinoe> на работе инет через проксу
<artus> эммм, а тебе голову не оторвут за гонание торентов через проксю?
<artus> *я
<tarokinoe> не, не оторвут
<TheFalkorr> мож он в отделе И работает. и проверят контент на пирацкость:)
<artus> tarokinoe, qbittorent пользуй
<artus> TheFalkorr, ога, а вопросы "как настроить squid чтобы transmission через него мог работать" по жесткой накурке всплывают
<artus> tarokinoe, трансмисия как недоклиент не умеет с проксей работать
<tarokinoe> там есть настройка прокси
<tarokinoe> просто надо порт открыть в сквиде
<artus> tarokinoe, че открыть?
<artus> tarokinoe, здаетцо мне кто то понятия не имеет как работает прокся
<artus> хотя открывай че хош :) я столько не выпью
<tarokinoe> в squid же есть настройки портов
<TheFalkorr> artus: системное же прокси
<artus> TheFalkorr, это не интересно :)
<TheFalkorr> artus: интересней запустить виртуалку с 12.04, запутив на ней трансмишшен, а виртуалку пустить через прокси?
<artus> TheFalkorr, я кубитторент юзаю, вполне годный клиент
<artus> ну или ария, в зависимости от задач
<TheFalkorr> artus: мне дома трансмишшена хватает
<scogra> tarokinoe<-:а нельзя а сквиде все порты завернуть на один единственный с помощью iptables?
<tarokinoe> scorga, это как?
<scogra> счас, поищу, скину
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<Aiveri> всем доброго дня
<TheFalkorr> прям всемвсемвсем?
<Aiveri> ага
<chelaxe> Всем ку
<TheFalkorr> челах
<chelaxe> скай?
<TheFalkorr> а как догадался?
<chelaxe> чую
<csoxothuk> 2
<csoxothuk> привет
<csoxothuk> после обновления до 12.04 стали зависать страницы при использовании flash
<csoxothuk> при проигрывании аудио-видео контента вконтакте и на youtube
<csoxothuk> переустанавливал flash
<csoxothuk> но не помогло
<csoxothuk> куда копать?
<ferrer3> Господа, как выпилить из Убунту 12.04 Wacom Graphics Tablet. Мне тут уже давали ссыль: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html   Но она проблемы не решила.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку, никого нет
<csoxothuk> ку
<tagezi> )
<csoxothuk> камрады, после обновления на 12.04 перестал работать флеш в браузерах. огнелис и хромиум
<csoxothuk> тупо вешается страница при попытке проиграть контент
<sharikoff> пщщ
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl тут?
<tagezi> csoxothuk: переусатанови флешь
<csoxothuk> это первое что пришло мне в голову
<csoxothuk> результат тот же =(
<tagezi> csoxothuk: карточка какая?
<csoxothuk> тмшвшф
<csoxothuk> nvidia
<tagezi> а
<tagezi> дрова копай )
<csoxothuk> спс) ща попробую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и накопал он 5 ведер дров...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> csoxothuk: если было включено, отключи hw ускорение флеш. /etc/adobe/mmc.cfg
<csoxothuk> папки /etc/adobe нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда сори
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а попробуй наоборот включить. должно работать для нвидивских родных дров.
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> переставил дрова на видяху, все равсно флеш виснет =\
 * TheFalkorr поправил ушанку и сплюнул беломорину
<TheFalkorr> я я
<TheFalkorr> комрадес
<oxothuk> ты ты )
<oxothuk> как флеш победить то?
<TheFalkorr> удалить
<TheFalkorr> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<oxothuk> у меня не 64 бита
<oxothuk>  i386 GNU/Linux
<Pastuh> привет всем :)
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихо очень, ведать вечером тролей набижит
<tagezi> набежит*
<only_you> видать все баги пофикшені
<tagezi> это врятли
<TheFalkorr> у всех все работает
<TheFalkorr> и вебклиентов убрали с сайта убунты:)
<TheFalkorr> хорошо то как
<artus> :D
<wosk> а не тут то было ) трололололо всех! )
<tagezi> :D
<artus> wosk, трололо обычно улетают в закат )
<wosk> у нас закат еще не скоро ) без костылей сделал do-release-upgrade.. тока везде осталось 11.10... пиииичалька
<artus> дистр апгрейд сделай ему
<wosk> ну всё, пойду ловить баги )
<IlyaLevin> всем привет
<IlyaLevin> народ, куда пихать плагины гэдита в 12.04?
<andrex> .config/gedit/plugins вроде
<go8765> после обновления отвалился икс-сервер.  было у кого-то похожее?
<go8765> anyone please?
<rapidsp> go8765: дрова слетели
<baronos> вопрос то не полный, с какой на какую обновлялся и так далее, какая видео карта встроеная интел, нвидиа, ати и так далее, драйвер какой стоит, ядро. логи где?
<rapidsp> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<rapidsp> о! :)
<go8765> обновлялся с 11 до 12.04 видео-встроенное без дополнительных драйверов(работало из каробки) я так понимаю что проблема может быть или в удалённых или в обновлённых до бэти версий пакетов xorg. отсюда вопрос - как поставить старую
<go8765> версию xorg или   что-то в этом роде. (в логах кстати пишет что не может подгрузить можули интела,  fbdev, vesa)
<go8765> как логи выложить из tty пока понять не могу :)
<go8765> *модули
<andrex> cat /путь/к/логу | pastebinit ссыль сюды
<go8765> спс. щя попробую
<go8765> paste.ubuntu.com/964483/
<go8765> вчера кажись зачем-то обновил ксорги. сегодня отвалилось
<artus> а конфиг ксорга снести не ? или за только времени то еще не осилил сию премудрость?
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/gimp-2-8-released/ гимп 2.8
<gim_> only_you: BETA же, не?
<only_you> gim_: ftp://ftp.gimp.org/pub/gimp/v2.8/
<only_you> не
<baronos> artus: решил я пощупать драйвер нвидиа 302,07 :D
<artus> baronos, Oo
<go8765> кажись понял в чём дело. я поудалял вообще пакеты ксорга. (увидел в логах только что)
<artus> only_you, он уже давно 2.8 ))
<baronos> artus: угу, в процессе уже установки, если опять будет вылетать, буду писать на их форум чтоб расмотрели в чем дело :)
<only_you> 2 мая же только віложили
<artus> baronos, не, нафиг, с невидией хибернейт не работаеть )
<baronos> гыы
<artus> only_you, ну фиг тя знает,  недели 3 как у меня стоит
<only_you> то rc
<gim_> artus: Бета версию поставил скорее всего, это как я понял стабильная уже
<baronos> artus: они то повязаны на ppa, не поймут ;)
<artus> gim_, не ставил я ничего, из реп приехали , делать мне нечего, ставить кую то бяку ручакми
<gim_> artus: В репах убунты gimp 2.6.12
<artus> убунты они разные бывають
<artus> как и репы
<gim_> ubuntu 12.04..
<artus> хм, вот и вопрос - где древнее пакеты то :D
<artus> baronos, кстати окромя своих кед , рейден ничего мне так и не назвал что было бы протухшим в визи ))
<baronos> artus: ага :)
<gim_> artus: Ты случайно не добавлял другие репозитории с гимпом?
<artus> gim_, да вроде не
<baronos> все свежее, все работает :)
<baronos> кроме кед :D
<artus> gim_, http://notesalexp.org/ вот из этого приехало
<go8765> иксы поднялись но из сесий выкидывает. где можно посмотреть логи подскажите пожалуйста
<go8765> в /var/log/lxdm ?
<go8765> *lightdm
<andrex> syslog
<go8765> спс
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет. Подскажите для поддомена сделать динамические поддомены реально? Пишу *.s.domain.com. CNAME s.domain.com.
<go8765> спс. всё вроди бы заработало :) поставил xorg и  kdm
<XuMuK> dctv re
<XuMuK> nj tcnm dctv re
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> всем привет)
<baronos> XuMuK: hola :)
<XuMuK> baronos: hola, tio) que tal estas?)
<baronos> XuMuK: нормуль все :)
<XuMuK> baronos: me alegro por ti) estas traduciendo lo que te escribo con algun traductor, no? no me jodas que has aprendido espanol)...
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: ты за что над ним издеваешься?
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: а чо он?!) здарова)
<baronos> XuMuK: ругатся не прилично :D
 * TheFalkorr достал лопату "ться/тся"
<XuMuK> есть такая лопата? о_О
<baronos> у меня же скрипт гугла переводчика, так что я быстро перевожу че нить :D
<andrex> !tsya
<ubuntuhelp> Если не хотите получить лопатой по затылку - выучите правила с http://tsya.ru
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<baronos> за пол года, первый раз сделал ошибку :)
<XuMuK> baronos: кстати, если ты переводил гугловским транслейтыром, то он вапще не в тему там мат написал)
<chapt> грамма наци на канале)
<TheFalkorr> chapt: 4 грамма наци и полкило зануд?
<baronos> XuMuK: наверно))
<XuMuK> baronos: не наверно, а точно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: здесь?
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: он редко тут
<XuMuK> я ща ради прикола сам проверил...
<TheFalkorr> забывает о знц
 * baronos спрятался
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та чтото его и в jabber не вижу
<XuMuK> яндегс зохавал его
<TheFalkorr> ну не в сети.имеет право на поспать иногда
<[v-8]_jupiter> Походу
<TheFalkorr> напиши на почту
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто тут знает. Выше вопрос
<baronos> хмм, а че так всех раздражает синие лица на youtube? выглядит забавно и не раздражает :)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ответишь ему?
<XuMuK> я тока запустил знцешечку...
<XuMuK> таг что не видно
<andrex> baronos: прям как инопланетяне)
<baronos> andrex: няя http://goo.gl/rBG9t :D
<XuMuK> они с Пандоры
<TheFalkorr> отрубить аппаратное ускорение (известный баг же) - эт не модно уже
<andrex> ему синие нравятся)
<baronos> да прикольно, вот еще бы через локальный траффик пропускать ютьюб было бы лучше. с музыкой из контакта теперь по локалке случаю :)
<XuMuK> завтра в 22 я буду в барсе сидеть в самалете...
<TheFalkorr> зааавтра в семьдвадцатьдве я буду в барсе лететь
<XuMuK> нее, не в 7... в 22 15 взлёт
<adskifbiz> Коллеги. Вот посоветоваться хотел. Какой SSD лучше для бубунты? Любой брать? Гигов от 8
<gim_> test
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Failed!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Интересно чего хостеры не ставляют imagemagick на сервер
<TheFalkorr> а зачем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Миниатюры делать с фоток
<[v-8]_jupiter> Неужели систему грузят так сильно?
<TheFalkorr> мозг грузят сильно
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Ну понг, и что?
<xibrand> у меня dpkg после установки пакета сразу запускает демон
<xibrand> как отключить это,
<xibrand> ?
<rapidsp> видимо никак
<rapidsp> скрипт в пакете подправить
<xibrand> зачем запускается в убунут все демоны сразу после установки?
<tagezi> может поставить тест на адекватность при выборе русского, беларусского и украинского языка?
<tagezi> при попытке установить систему
<andrex> ставь
<TheFalkorr> @op
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну что? чтож ты стесняешься?
<tagezi> andrex: да я глупыми вопросами гугл мучаю
<TheFalkorr> @deop baronos
<TheFalkorr> @deop
<andrex> O_0
<baronos> andrex: я сам в шоке :D
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/05/03/copyright/
<tagezi> логично
<UNIm95> вопрос всем. что нудо что бы запускать оффтопик приложения в вайн под x64 buntu -?
<UNIm95> нужно?
<andrex> поидеи того что и в 32, но чёгото именно в бубунте 64 вайн глючит, поэтому фз.
<go8765> почему kdm может не стартовать автоматически? (приходиться запускать руками из tty)
<andrex> 64, вайн
<[v-8]_jupiter> Достаточно ли екранирую для grep ?   find /test1 -name "*.js" -print |xargs grep "$view['translator']->trans" |wc -l
<baronos> go8765: перекофигурировать попробовать
<andrex>  dpkg-reconfigure kdm вродь
<go8765> спс.щяс попробую
<[v-8]_jupiter> меня игнорят?
<andrex> или ручками добавить в автозапуск
<go8765> reconfigure помог. спс
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<andrex> q
<Sergey_IT> ку
<baronos> тыщ
<Sergey_IT> го приходил я вижу... а вопросы все те же
<andrex> банотерапия не всем помогает
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Понг понг понг...
<gim_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Понг.
<brestows> всем хай
<Gakonis> +
<markmx> здаров, слил упакованный новый гимп, распаковал, сделал конфигуре и... не мейкается... как и что?
<Nor8>  markmx: из ппа поставь.   ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<Nor8> Версия 2.8
<markmx> а из сырцов почему не мейкается?
<markmx> хочу линуксхардвей
<andrex> потому что не все зависимости поставил, наверно
<Nor8>  markmx: Хочешь хардвей, тогда сам делай.
<markmx> так... ну гимп я вот поставил 2.6 он все что надо утянул вроде за собой теперь вот хочу собрать из сырцов...
<andrex> apt-get build-dep gimp
<gim_> markmx: А ты читал что пишет конфигуратор? Может он ошибки выдал, потому не "мэйкится"
<markmx> шит :))) счас доставим ему бабу... No package 'babl' found
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<Nor8> Что то какой о прорыв облачных сервисов случился. Яндекс, гугль, теперь вот амазон свой запускает. Куда мир катится. ))))
<markmx> счас я скомпильну облачный гимп
<[Raiden]> все хотят посмотреть что юзер хранит
<gim_> Nor8: Облаки актуально и удобно же)
<Nor8>  gim_: Факт, очень удобно.
<Nor8> И все по пять гигов дают, что тоже немало уже.
<Nor8> Гимп 2.8 реактивный, на холодую зело быстро стартанул.
<shenmue> Nor8 релиз
<shenmue> ??
<andrex> он убёг
<shenmue> хотя да. сегодня релиз вышел
<markmx> у меня не собрался... так что нафиг поставил обратно 2.6
<shenmue> гы
<markmx> я уже привык нарезать тумбы в многоконном режиме :)
<shenmue> а зачем собирать? ппа же есть
<markmx> вы мне вот чего подскажите... я в баше балуюсь с мускулом, вывожу табличку, как бы мне так выводить чтобы не показывались названия столбцов?
<artus> я чето как то многооконный гимп уже с пол годика точно не пользую как
<markmx> ппа ругнулся что недоступны некоторые зависимости
<oles> как при загрузке ядра отрубить acpi?
<markmx> началось
<shenmue> ну я пошел всем помогать своим отуствием. у мну второй сезон начался сериалла
<artus> markmx, добавил репу, апдейт && апгрейд
<markmx> так и было сделано... реп, ключик, апдейт, и фиг
<artus> апгрейд
<markmx> все равно гимп 2.6 :)
<artus> markmx, ты того, предыдущий снеси со всеми его зависимостями :)
<markmx> пуржирую старичка
<artus> тама еще либа у него в комплекте у старого такая нудная есть, которая не обновляется, пот из за нее и надо пуржить
<baronos> libgimp2.0-0
<artus> ога, она самая
 * Sergey_IT поставил gimp
<shenmue> Sergey_IT молодец =)
<shenmue> какой одаренный молодой человек=) долеко пойдет
<artus> :D
<shenmue> а мну ядро 3.3 ставит.
<Sergey_IT> чего смеетесь, он мне редко нужен, релиз на релиз и поставил )
<shenmue> ребут
<baronos> а у меня драйвер 302,07 и иксы не падают :D
<oles> господа, как задать тектовый режим устновки в 12.04?
<baronos> netinstall/alternate image
<baronos> а с десктоп вроде нельзя в текстовый перейти
<oles> ну че за дела
<Sergey_IT> вроде в двд можно
<markmx> я счас навернусь
<markmx> пишет что не установлены те либы... но там установлено все и вся
<shenmue> Linux mint 3.3.0-4.dmz.1-liquorix-686 #1 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 29 07:29:36 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux =^.^=
<markmx> Depends: libgimp2.0 but it is not going to be installed
<markmx>  Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.24.10) but 2.24.6-0ubuntu5linuxmint1 is to be installed
<markmx> ну как не установлены то?
<markmx> установлены давно уже
<gim_> Как видишь он просит 2.24.10 версии, а у тебя 2.24.6
<baronos> удали libgimp2.0 потом почисти apt-get clean и устанавливай заного
<Sergey_IT> markmx, у тебя минт?
<markmx> да
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<shenmue> он наш чел =)
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> markmx, у меня 3 минуты и гимп 2.8 в системе
<gim_> markmx: Качай и компиль новые версии библиотек тогда
<markmx> при попытке libgtk удалить :) предлагает удалить пол системы :)))) при этом уже стоит libgtk3
<markmx> libgtk-3
<andrex> 3 это не 2 )
<gim_> Ты autoremove удаляешь?
<markmx> ну оразок сделал авторемув
<markmx> надо сделать все по хардкору...
<markmx> бакап есть так что не страшно... давайте по шагам помогите
<gim_> Не стоит, может действительно снести всё))
<brestows> народ у кого kubuntu x64
<rapidsp> у меня
<NoOova> Господа есть ли среди вас веб ращработчики?
<rapidsp> а! не... у меня убу+кде...
<NoOova> ну или немного разработчики
<artus> ну или господа ...
<Sergey_IT> или совсем не разработчики...
<NoOova> ваще живые
<rapidsp> brestows: а че?
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, проще вопрос задать )
<andrex> markmx: /join ##linuxmint
<brestows> да вот у меня скайп при установки просит 258 дополнительных пакетов выкачать
<rapidsp> на скока М?
<NoOova> цмску выбираю открытую... задача - создание произвольгных порталов
 * Sergey_IT скайп сегодня поставил, работает
<NoOova> аля друпал но не такая грамоздкая и загаженная
<andrex> brestows: не страшно, там просто 32 бит либы)
<shenmue> Sergey_IT молодец =)
<NoOova> из тех что я знаю нравятся HostCMS и ModX
<brestows> да нахер они мне если я выкачал x64
<NoOova> друпал, жумла - г по качеству
<NoOova> Вордпресс вроде как простоват
<rapidsp> brestows: тебе жалко чтоле
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, ище и самсунг тулз - причесываю 12.04 )
<NoOova> Думаю что ещё глянуть
<markmx> нува - берешь кодигнат...
<markmx> и все
<NoOova> нужен модуль пользователей
<brestows> дело не в жалко а нафиг?
<shenmue> Sergey_IT сам себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит
<rapidsp> если не жалко, то пофиг
<andrex> а потому что в 64 их нет)
<NoOova> markmx: что за codeinater чтоли?
<andrex> или скапо ваяйщики не удосужились указать путь к 64 либ в 64 битном скайпе, вобщем скайп уг
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, да не хвалюсь... просто система вроде как стабильная (12.04), ставлю все, что может понадобиться
<Nor8>  brestows: Это глюк
<brestows> andrex: так  я же выкачал версию для x64
<NoOova> ога вроде он... я честно говоря под фреймворки не писал ниразу...
<brestows> бред кроче
<NoOova> тока самосозданное =)
<Nor8>  brestows: Такое бывает иногда.
<brestows> тут такое постоянно
<NoOova> если простой mvc скелет можно фреймворком назвать
<brestows> а исходников то нет :(
<[Raiden]> я уже давал как скайп савить
<[Raiden]> т*
<brestows> NoOova: разве mvc не патерн?
<NoOova> Да да. [Raiden] дает
<brestows> [Raiden]: продублируй
<andrex> у него отпуск
<NoOova> brestows: паттерн то паттерн. а реализованный паттерн с некоторыми плюшечками чем не фреймворк
<shenmue> Sergey_IT разогнал кеды. дальше скучно снова. смотрю баффи
<brestows> NoOova: ну ничем
<brestows> shenmue: как разогнал?
<NoOova> ну фреймворк эт штука которая помогает писать какието вещи...
<NoOova> там оно помогало управлять контроллерами страничек
<NoOova> давало доступ к базе итп
<shenmue> твики в /etc и обрезанием =)
<NoOova> дак почему не фреймворк
<NoOova> =)
<[Raiden]> а.. вру, это я с вайном попутал
<[Raiden]> что бы поставить скайп, надо выбрать главное зеркало в источниках - так у меня всё поставилось
<andrex> да ему ненравится куча либ 32
<[Raiden]> хотя уже достаточно времени прошло что бы зеркала обновились
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> но то что выше это убирает
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0503/h_1336068839_2869914_4f9e55e84d.png
<NoOova> я вот подуываю про jango
<NoOova> django
<NoOova> тока страшновато
<umren> на какую тему срач?
<shenmue> робокоп vs терминатор
<shenmue> Nor8 как гимп радует?
<shenmue> не буду пока ставит пока плагини под него наврде пэинт студио не перенесут
<Nor8> shenmue: Шустрый и однооконный
<[Raiden]> я тоже подожду из-за плагинов
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию многооконный
<shenmue> о как прикольно. дельфин теперь превьющки мгновеннно вырисовывает =)
<[Raiden]> делфьин вообще стал шустрым фм, только тсс!
<[Raiden]> всеравно не поверят )
<rapidsp> еще бы до реконка у них руки дошли
<gim_> Inkscape считается самым мощным векторным редактором из свободных?
<[Raiden]> возможно
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/X_23_by_ediprata2222gmic.jpg тип на авку делал. бесит этот девиантарт =(
<shenmue> почти убрал (=
<Nor8> shenmue: Картинка то так себе, на троечку. Стоит ли усилий? )))
<shenmue> [Raiden] не. до твиков он тормоз был. а щас кеды как в меписе. тык и сразу окно открывается.
<shenmue> Nor8 по сравнению с другими эта выполнена на все шесть с плюсом
<shenmue> Nor8 http://goo.gl/wAIQQ
<Nor8>  shenmue: И что? )))
<shenmue> ну рисунки героини для сравнения
<Nor8> shenmue: http://goo.gl/RW74Z      здесь смотрел? )))))
<Quest2010> ..
<Quest2010> Добрый ночь всем.
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> во )
<Nor8> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Nor8, Понг.
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Скромничает
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Gakonis> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> это как анекдот про бабаба, бубубу, быбыбы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: прости, ты когда формы в qt делаешь, ты их кодом формируешь или в дисигнере?
<fresh_fm> доброе утро
<Sergey_IT> tagezi. кодом, но год уже не писал новых прог
<Sergey_IT> tagezi. когда начинал, дизайнер не очень понравился, может сейчас он лучше стал, не знаю
<fresh_fm> как же все таки перенести раздел виндовс с пути " /"     по пути "/media/виндовс/
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: понятно.. тогда ты мне не поможешь )))
<tagezi> fresh_fm: а как он у тебя вообще там оказался?
<fresh_fm> да я еще тогда затупил и примонтировал его не в медиа, а в /
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, fstab наверно
<fresh_fm> он как бы работает ... но не то))) не удобно
<fresh_fm> он в панели не высвечиваеться
<fresh_fm> приходится заходить в системную и через нее заходить в папку виндовс
<fresh_fm> мне кто то тут сказал чтобы я ссылку создал типо как ярлык.  но не хрены не получаеться т.к. он в папке медиа а также в системной, ярлыки не создает!
<fresh_fm> только в домашней
<fresh_fm> как перейти в chroot?
<tagezi> fresh_fm: у тебя вообще что?
<fresh_fm> 11.10
<tagezi> Юнити стоит?
<fresh_fm> ?
<tagezi> о_О
<fresh_fm> панель?
<fresh_fm> )))
<tagezi> потрясающе.. тогда сам разбирайся
<tagezi> я в панелях не угу
<fresh_fm> чо за юнита?
<fresh_fm> какието юниты качал в обновлениях
<fresh_fm> !unit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unit'
<tagezi> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<fresh_fm> Unity — это мультиплатформенный инструмент для разработки 2-х и 3-х мерных приложений и игр, работающий под операционными системами
<fresh_fm>  а при чем тут юнит?
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, /etc/fstab - файл монтирования файловых систем
<fresh_fm> и что там делать нужно?
<Sergey_IT> смотри man fstab
<Sergey_IT> сменить точку монтирования
<Sergey_IT> кинь на пасту твой файл
<Sergey_IT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<fresh_fm> ты мне не тот путь дал
<fresh_fm> скорее всего в папке var
<Sergey_IT> посмотри man fstab
<fresh_fm> в папке "ман" нет такого
<fresh_fm> /var/man/
<andrex> xD
<fresh_fm> /var/cashe/man/
<tagezi> ну о чем можно говорить, если он даже не знает что у него стоит
<fresh_fm> /etc/fstab/
<andrex> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, спокойно... не все же мурзилку читают ))
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, в терминале введи man fstab
<fresh_fm> http://paste.pro/5149003
<tagezi> ему нужно начинать с man man
<tagezi> и info man )
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, UUID=70A0745DA0742BAA /media/windows        ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<fresh_fm> исправь плиз) а я скопирую обратно в файл
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, только создай директорию windows в /media
<fresh_fm> а то я не пойму
<XuMuK> жесть....
<XuMuK> baronos: ты тут?
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, не ленись! Учись
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, тут как всегда )
<fresh_fm> да заяпался уже 5 систему ставлю
<fresh_fm> тоесть 6
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<XuMuK> baronos: чо то я у тя спросить хотел и вылетело)
<Sergey_IT> а сейчас тебя отсюда могут попросить...
<tagezi> буратино читать учился
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, ты бы сначала книжку почитал
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, наверно "чего сломал?" )
<fresh_fm> ясно все с вами...
<XuMuK> да не, я ничо не ломал
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: эт чо эт тебе ясно с нами?
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, да не ты )), а у бароноса спросить хотел
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, я тоже где-то на 6-ой системе остановился, но это были юниксы/линуксы, которые работали... так как сначала читал, а потом ставил
<XuMuK> вапще удивительно как у него че то работает...
<fresh_fm> а что сказать и объяснить не судьба?
<tagezi> я кстати сначала ставил потом читал )))
<tagezi> потому остановился на 4 наверное )
<XuMuK> дос, виндовс и своп...
<XuMuK> ни корня ни бута ни хомячка...
<tagezi> ой, не.. так намного больше )))
<tagezi> тогда 10 или 11 )
<fresh_fm> я не собираюсь не чего програмировать в убунту. мне система нужна только для легкого использования
<tagezi> fresh_fm: специально, для тех кому влом читать маны, ребята сделали сайт, где простым языком всё написано
<fresh_fm> смотреть видео и слушать музыку да и в инете пошарить
<fresh_fm> а щас буду сидеть и бошку ломать читаЯ энциклопедии ученых
<fresh_fm> специально для тех кому в лом! ребята сделали этот чат , где могут помочь с этими вопросами
<fresh_fm> большими буквами на титулке написано !ЧАТ ПОДДЕРЖКИ
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, ставь винду
<amgarching> fresh_fm: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<fresh_fm> она стоит
<fresh_fm> и 7 стоит
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, и что тебе еще надо?
<tagezi> ну так и пользуйся виндой
<amgarching> sudo perl -i.bak -npe 's!/windows!/media/windows!' /etc/fstab
<Sergey_IT> amgarching, не грузи его... ошибется и каюк системе
<amgarching> перeставит в 7-й раз
<fresh_fm> я как бы понял. а для чего восклицательный знак после виндовс?
<tagezi> его проблемма решается добавлением закладки в каутилус
<tagezi> наутилус*
<tagezi> но для этого нужно знать, стоит ли он вообще
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, man perl
<fresh_fm> sudo mkdir /media/windows  это как я понимаю перейти в директорию
<fresh_fm> тоесть создать
<fresh_fm> sudo perl -i.bak -npe 's!/windows!/media/windows!' /etc/fstab  а вот тут ошибочка
<fresh_fm> sudo perl -i.bak -npe 's!/windows!/media/windows!' /etc/fstab  в терминале запускаю. но не чего не происходит
<Sergey_IT> а что должно происходить?
<amgarching> grep windows /etc/fstab
<fresh_fm> хм...   захожу в папку медиа , она пустая
<fresh_fm> открыл fstab  там прописался путь /media/windows
<fresh_fm> amgarching: спасибо
<amgarching> sudo umount /windows; sudo mount -a
<fresh_fm> во спасиб )))
<fresh_fm> работает, а папку пустую виндовс можно удалить?
<amgarching> man rmdir
<Sergey_IT> fresh_fm, теперь то же самое сделай с /dos
<fresh_fm> во)) спасиб ща запишу в блокнот команды
<fresh_fm> ща над дос попробую
<fresh_fm> все получилось)
<fresh_fm> а какой командой папку удалить?
<amgarching> man rmdir
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> man sudo тоже
<Sergey_IT> man man тогда уж )
<tagezi> чего люди устанавливают себе линуху?
<only_you> кулхацкері и елита же, ну
<Sergey_IT> ставят, так как не понимают
<fresh_fm> sudo rmdir /windows /dos
<tagezi> чтоб был елитой нужно учить.. даже я, бузмозглая домохозяйка, кое что но читаю )
<only_you> читать? не, не слішали
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> такое красивое окошко сделал, с таким красивым графиком...
<XuMuK> tagezi: так ты девачка? а чо раньше молчала?) фотку в студию!))*\
<tagezi> не маштабируется окошко, опять всё переделывать (
<tagezi> XuMuK: раслабся ) я пока мальчик )))
<only_you> =(
<XuMuK> :(
<tagezi> =)
<Sergey_IT> пока - это как?
<only_you> а посоні то уже думали..((
<fresh_fm> xnj nj yt nj
<XuMuK> вот я тоже собиралсо спросить что значит пока
<tagezi> знаете до чего хирургия дошла? )))
<only_you> пока на операцию денег не хватает)
<fresh_fm> а что надо комп перегрузить? чтобы папки обновились?
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: а как же без перезагрузки то
<tagezi> не, жена будет против меня в женском виде )
<fresh_fm> или sudo update
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: ыгвщ куищще
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: sudo reboot то есть
<fresh_fm> cfv ns ht,en)))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а она тебя скоро забудет... ты уже весь в линуксе
<only_you> куищще))
<fresh_fm> сам ты ребут)
<only_you> линупсоидам жены не нужны (:
<XuMuK> only_you: скорее женам не нужны линуксоиды))
<XuMuK> проверено опытом))
<XuMuK> гг
<fresh_fm> не проще сделать sudo update? или выйти из системы и зайти снова
<tagezi> не забудет.. я не линуксойд ))) я просто люблю философию линукс )
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: проще ф5 нажать
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: а можно спросить что тебе даст sudo update? o_O
<fresh_fm> ф5 не чего не даст
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: a sudo updte?
<XuMuK> fresh_fm: a sudo update?
<fresh_fm> сделал упдате . и все норм
<XuMuK> что именно?
<fresh_fm> обновил директорию
<XuMuK> да ну?
<tagezi> прикольно.. у меня в системе нет справки по этому пакету )
<tagezi> скорее всего и пакета такого нет )
<XuMuK> tagezi: ибо его не существует
<tagezi> может он всётаки занялся програмированием? ))
<XuMuK> шутниг...
<fresh_fm> пакет main
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<Sergey_IT> спать пора
<tagezi> спакойной )
<fresh_fm> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<XuMuK> баян-бабаян
<fresh_fm> звездные войны 2 часть
<fresh_fm> так в виндовс тоже в консоли работает telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<fresh_fm> и не лень было такой фильм ссочинить
<fresh_fm> O:-)
<fresh_fm> охрене
<tagezi> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17916879
<tagezi> слава богу не на русском написали )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-04
<fresh_fm> в убунту есть чо нить поинтересней, помимо юниты?
<fresh_fm> менюшки, панели , раб.стол и т.д.
<fresh_fm> и чем отличаеться юнит 2D от обычного?
<sharikoff> пщщ
<TheFalkorr> попячса
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: вот какого паровозика я просыпаюсь всегда в 8.35
<TheFalkorr> неважно, во сколько ложусь
<nicloay> утро боброе человеки!
<sharikoff> ку
<sharikoff> у меня уже 11.29 обеда
<nicloay> sharikoff: ты случаем не знаешь round robin dns как клиент полсе получения айпишников смотрит какой айпи взять - положим у меня http сервер - он будет пинговать адрес или смотреть открыт ли порт
<nicloay> у меня 10.29 еще 7 часов и счастье =)
<sharikoff> nicloay: я не понял вопроса
<sharikoff> ты мине мозг сломал уже с утра
<nicloay> =)
<nicloay> короче, знаешь что такое round robin для dns. это когда ты dig A site  а тебе в ответ несколько айпишников
<sharikoff> особенно после получения айпишнегов
<sharikoff> днс клиент
<sharikoff> пинговать адрес
<sharikoff> это все -финиш
<nicloay> ну ты же получил от сервера список айпишников. по умолчанию ты пойдешь на 1й
<sharikoff> ну пачитай ты гугл чуток
<sharikoff> занимательное чтиво
<sharikoff> даже если по одному из адресов сдох сервак все равно туда ломитьс будет
<sharikoff> это делается случайным образом
<sharikoff> раунд робин
<sharikoff> же
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я тока проснулся и тут на тебе
<sharikoff> получи фашист гранату
<sharikoff> с роунд робином
<nicloay> у тебя есть таймаут по которому долбится и вопрос как раз в том как клиент опеределяет сдох сервак или нет - по закрытому порту или по пингу
<sharikoff> никак
<sharikoff> никак он не определяет
<sharikoff> тупо ломится на дохлый ип
<nicloay> в течении какого то времени
<sharikoff> ну да
<sharikoff> как время задать не помню
<nicloay> забыл как этот параметр называется на сервере
<sharikoff> приеду в книжке пасмарю скажу
<nicloay> время на dns сервере задается там где A записи вводишь.
<nicloay> чет меня терзают сомнения.. видимо браузеры с round robin фигово как то работают
<sharikoff> http://info.nic.ru/st/8/out_263.shtml
<sharikoff> во
<sharikoff> читай
<sharikoff> там есть
<sharikoff> order cyclic; -циклически
<sharikoff> order  random - случайно
<sharikoff> и тд
<nicloay> мда.. лажа какаято.
<sharikoff> пщщ
<TheFalkorr> попячса
<artus> утра
<TheFalkorr> artus: дня
<Aiveri> Всем привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро. как теперь с xorg.conf поступать? кромсать его на кусочик и подкладывать их в /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<sharikoff> подкладывать врагу
<sharikoff> или под вражеские эшелоны
<sharikoff> или за шиворот
<sharikoff> или подмышки
<sharikoff> или в тарелку
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: под рельсы. и поезда под откос пускать
<Flanker> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста как обновить catalist control centr в ubuntu?
<Flanker> Драйвера проприетарные. Catalist поставился автоматически
<TheFalkorr> Джеки Чана можно победить только в чистом поле, где нет предметов. Но не дай бог ему под руку попадется хотя бы ёжик…
<NoOova> Народ ищется дистриб для показа видео
<NoOova> автоматически
<NoOova> может быть есть уже чтото подобное
<NoOova> чтото вроде GeexBox тока вообще полностью автоматическое
<NoOova> либо прога под убунту
<artus> мплеер в фреймбуфер и плейлист, и фсее
<NoOova> artus: проблема
<NoOova> там вылетает оно
<NoOova> через час просмотра
<NoOova> + курсор мигает сверху
<NoOova> но оно решаемо
<artus> NoOova, отрубить дкмс в ядре
<artus> и иксы не ставить вообще )
<NoOova> иксы на тот момент не стояли
<NoOova> это был нетинсталл
<NoOova> + нет возможности корректно выбрать разрешение
<NoOova> надо нестандартное
<NoOova> такого VGA-мода нет
<artus> NoOova, задается при запуске видео вобщето
<NoOova> не задается
<NoOova> параметр есть но не заработал
<artus> NoOova, в метро у нас крутятцо тубо на безиксовых станциях) и еще картинку верх ногами переворачивает) правда толи на опенке толи на фре
<NoOova> artus:  я там разные видеодрайверы пробовал
<artus> NoOova, там не драйвера надо, там фреймбучер покрутить надо)
<artus> накрайняк ему ядро пересобрать со всеми плюбшками фреймбуфера
<NoOova> artus: ну дак я же не знаю как настроить фреймбуффер верно
<NoOova> работало на драйверах fbdev и fbdev2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как теперь с xorg.conf поступать? кромсать его на кусочик и подкладывать их в /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<artus> а видео пофиг, если ты конечно не хд будеш крутить, кстати у невидии свой фреймбуфер, там нюансы , но для видео можно и без иксов, ну или на крайняк коробку или пеквм с принудительным фуллскрином, и ничего нигде не будет мигать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нафига ?
<NoOova> хотел ещё попробовать directFb но оно мигало и не запускалось
<artus> NoOova, главно никаких метапакетов по управлению питанием и тд не ставить, ну и номодесет полюбому грубу скормить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну например, есть ir пульт. иксами он определяется как клавиатура. а мне надо что бы как lirc устройство
<NoOova> artus: можно конечно попробовать ещё раз...
<artus> NoOova, а ядро на сборку, поиском на предмет фреймбучера и все повключать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для этого в xogr.conf писал игнорировать пульт как клаву
<NoOova> artus: знаю я как это "все повключать" - потом вообще ничего не запустится
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus,  ии ? /etc/X11/ ложи
<artus> NoOova, не, не все глобально, а только касательно фреймбуфера , ну и собрал бы уже давно , 10ть мин времени ж на сборку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: кусок xorg.conf ?
<NoOova> artus: тогда времени небыло а щас возможности нет
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а зачем кусок? целиком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем целиком? на 11.10 12.04 без xorg.conf работает.
<artus> а нафига рассовывать куски непонятно чего непонятно куда ? а потом гадать чего ж это у тебя отвалилость то?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну и , на 11.10 работает, на 12, таботает, проблемы? на чем оно не работает у тя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вообще то есть справка http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/xorg.conf.5.html ""Xorg uses a configuration file called xorg.conf and files ending in the suffix .conf from the directory xorg.conf.d for its initial setup.
<artus> ну раз справка есть то дерзай )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Input_device_configuration
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а нафига мне конфигурация девайсов в федоре, они там своей жизнью живут, убунта своей )
<artus> причем степень загадочноси у убунты присутствует )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: в бубунте не udev за устройства отвечает?
<artus> в 10й фиг знает, там еще хал может рулить , я не помню из какой его выпилили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там по ссылке про федору новей 12 написано
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хал уже выпилили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: еще с 10.04 немного поменяли настройку https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<gim_> Ребят, у меня у одного в inkscape не работают горячие клавиши как ctrl+c ctrl+v в Inkscape? 12.04
<tagezi> всем привет
<oxothuk> камрады, помогите раздуплить с циклом for в скрипте
<oxothuk> есть файл в нем построчно указаны полные пути к другим файлам в системе
<oxothuk> нужно чтобы цикл катил каждый файл из списка в первоначальном файле и грепал оттуда все что нада
<tagezi> andrex: заход с сайта тестируешь?
<andrex> нет сервер упал просто с знцой
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> Sergey_IT: ку
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> есть ли плагин для ГШ который вместо изображений окон делает иконки окон
<NoOova> отображает
<NoOova> ато хрен поймешь где раузер а где аська если открыто 100 окон
<artus> NoOova, дык раскидай по раб столам , можно даже привязать запуск конкретного приложения к конкретному столу :)
<artus> типа аськи скайпы на 3м, огнелис на первом, хром на втором, остальное ешо куда нить
<artus> и все так кошерненько и ладненько становитцо, что и иконки то ненужны становятся
<Sergey_IT> или на разне компы
<Sergey_IT> ы
<umren> или удали гш
<umren> и перестанешь искать решения проблем которые были решены лет 10 назад
<TheFalkorr> вот что за люди
<Sergey_IT> где?
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: в окне
<IlyaLevin> hey guys, I have something wrong in my controller action. Here is the code: https://gist.github.com/2593943 but somehow it seems to get to the second part of the code even if the conditions are matched.
<artus> !ru | IlyaLevin
<ubuntuhelp> IlyaLevin: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<IlyaLevin> сори, промахнулся каналом)
<artus> бываеть)
<IlyaLevin> вкладки убунту-ру и рубирельсовиков рядом)
<Sergey_IT> а я думаю, что за язык...
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: это на рубирельсовом
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: с акцентом
<NoOova> IlyaLevin: django?
<NoOova> а
<IlyaLevin> Рельсы
<NoOova> все хочу потыкать питон и django. думал нашел жертву которую можно спрость если че
<IlyaLevin> Вообще прикольная штука на самом деле
<NoOova> рельсы это веб фреймворк?
<IlyaLevin> да, в основном веб
<NoOova> иликакогото олбщего назначения
<IlyaLevin> но в принципе можно и не только веб писать
<NoOova> говорят руби умирает
<NoOova> постепенно
<IlyaLevin> там в движке сервак встроенный есть
<IlyaLevin> хм.. не слышал такого, он только развивается пока
<IlyaLevin> и по мне так куда функциональнее и мощнее того же php
<IlyaLevin> он еще не все лавры скосил, которые заслуживает, чтобы умирать)\
<NoOova> факты факты
<NoOova> почему все такне любят пхп - не понимаю
<NoOova> ну да, memleaks, ну да "не тру"
<NoOova> но он же всеголишь HypertextPreprocessor...
<NoOova> зато на нем просто и удобно писать, есть своеобразное почти "хорошее" ооп
<Sergey_IT> поэтому и не любят
<NoOova> предрасскудки
<NoOova> я вот перл уже тыкаю 3 месяца - ощущения сугубо отрицательные, если писать на перле для веб
<NoOova> чисто как продвинутый баш - да хорош
<NoOova>  пхп и создавался сразу для веб
<oxothuk> камрады, есть два файла. в одном много строк содержащих пару домен:ip второй ip
<oxothuk> нужно сделать так, чтобы в первом файле остались все строки ip которых не совпадает с ip из второго файла. как можно такое реализовать?
<IlyaLevin> Факты (не хочу разводить холивар, так что приведу сухо):
<IlyaLevin> 1. Полностью ОО язык (начиная с литералов, как в Java)
<IlyaLevin> 2. Простой, расширяемый и интуитивно понятный синтаксис
<artus> IlyaLevin, и нафига тут твои факты? они как то касаются хоть коссвенно канала ?
<IlyaLevin> Просили привести, если не надо, не вопрос.
<TheFalkorr> чечектотут
<NoOova> ктоктоятут
<TheFalkorr> чечезачемтытут?
<NoOova> чечетыхреньпишешмодераторжезабаньсебя
<TheFalkorr> чечедевушкабросила?
<NoOova> ненепоканебросилаунееденьрожденияскороидипломазащитатакчтоуменяещёмесяцадва
<oxothuk> купите пробелы)
<oxothuk> или резиновых баб
<TheFalkorr> oxothuk: страшно спросить, а ты все это попробовал, и тебе помогло?
<oxothuk> ты про баб или про пробелы? =)
<NoOova> мне кажется и про то и про то
<oxothuk> пробелы пробовал, понравилось, тем более с эстетической точки зрения вполне оправдано
<oxothuk> баб не пробовал, пробовал резиновую вагину
<oxothuk> мне не понравилось, тем более с эстетической точки зрения не вполне оправдано)
<oxothuk> плюс на лубриканты тратиться)
<NoOova> f ve;brjd&
<NoOova> а мужиков пробовал? =)
<oxothuk> а есть предложения?
<NoOova> раз уж такими подробностями делишься рассказывай
<NoOova> не. я вообще человечье мясо не люблю
<oxothuk> ns ghjcnj yt evttim tuj ujnjdbnm)
<oxothuk> ты просто не умеешь его готовить)
<NoOova> ну я хоть резину не ем
<TheFalkorr> хосспаде, снимите уже комнату
<oxothuk> =)
<pr0mode> всем ку
<TheFalkorr> pr0mode: и тебе ре
<fresh_fm> добрый вечер!
<fresh_fm> кто нить скажет почему у меня rar архивы не открываються?
<artus> на тебя порчу навели
<fresh_fm> )))
<fresh_fm> да блин, я уже все плагины установил на архиватор .а он все ровно не открывает
<artus> вай, вместо того чтоб рар или унрар поставить плагины прикручивают, дожились
<fresh_fm> так он стоит
<fresh_fm> zip  rar
<fresh_fm> jy cktntnm yt vju&
<fresh_fm> он не мог слететь?
<artus> fresh_fm, apt-cache policy unrar |grep Установлен     в студию
<fresh_fm> Использование: grep [ПАРАМЕТР]... ШАБЛОН [ФАЙЛ]...
<fresh_fm> Запустите «grep --help» для получения более подробного описания.
<artus> fresh_fm, [/data/android/v]% apt-cache policy unrar |grep Установлен
<artus>   Установлен: 1:4.1.4-1
<fresh_fm> ну
<artus> вот чегой у тя должно быть
<tagezi> Он опять с системами всех мучает? )
<fresh_fm> а у меня не андроид
<artus> рукалицо.пнг
<fresh_fm> установил
<fresh_fm> он не работает снова
<fresh_fm> с репов ставлю
<fresh_fm> уже все архиваторы с репов скачал
<fresh_fm> не пашет
<tagezi> зачем всето?
<fresh_fm> потому что не работает
<tagezi> а у файла какое расширение?
<fresh_fm> rar
<baronos[web]> unrar
<fresh_fm> тоже качал
<tagezi> да.. тебе нужен только унрар
<fresh_fm> скачал
<fresh_fm> не пашет
<artus> fresh_fm, здаетцо мне ктото через задницу разархивируеть )
<andrex> p7zip-rar
<fresh_fm> тоже есть
<andrex> выкинь архив
<artus> fresh_fm, чего говорит то при распаковке ?
<tagezi> он наверное виндузятный архив распаковывает )
<tagezi> они когда там имена безруко составленны выдают ошибку )
<fresh_fm> не поддерживает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<fresh_fm> а при чем тут от виндуса?
<artus> fresh_fm, кто такой виндус? разновидность индуса?
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, дарофф, ты тама бекап дописал уже? ))
<andrex> fresh_fm: удали всякие rar unrar оставь только p7zip-rar и попробуй распаковать
<fresh_fm> не не хотит
<[v-8]_jupiter> find Sitetalk -name "*.php" -print | xargs grep "translator" | awk '{print $1}' >1.txt  делаю поиск в файл.Как сделать что бы если в файле несколько раз находит строку в 1.txt попадал один раз файл
<tagezi> там железно, в гуи пкм -> распаковать
<tagezi> или архив повреждён и его действительно можно выкинуть
<andrex> ну значит выкинуть его к бабушке
<fresh_fm> все открыл
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: вспомнил). Я професию сменил уже времени не выделяют
<artus> :)
<fresh_fm> я его в консоль кинул он сам нашел что надо
<tagezi> =D
<tagezi> новый метод ))
<fresh_fm> сам в шоке
<fresh_fm> перенес все архивы с папки кэш  , на другой комп с такой же системой.     как их все запустить одним разом?
<tagezi> fresh_fm: почиталбы ты книжку по линуху.. ну или хотя бы хелпы на ubuntu.ru
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так что есть идеи по поводу сортировки?
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: сделать проверку на совпадающие строки и удалять их
<fresh_fm> блин... как пакеты все запустить разом? формата deb
<TheFalkorr> дпкг -и *
<artus> fresh_fm, мальчик,  а топай ка ты хелп читать в шапке канала, пока не отправили на принудительное
<fresh_fm> !deb
<ubuntuhelp> это формат пакетов Debian, так же используемый в Ubuntu. Для установки .deb файлов посредством "кликов" мышки запустите утилиту GDebi. см создание deb-пакетов: !deb-build
<[v-8]_jupiter> TheFalkorr: А кусоу строки не подскажешь?
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: чет не приходит в голову ничего так сразу
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: инка буди.он у нас скриптописатель
<fresh_fm> artus: в том то и дело что не могу не где найти как запустить все сразу
<tagezi> потому что они не запускаются
<[v-8]_jupiter> TheFalkorr: та пускай спит)
<TheFalkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: он не спит.он макбуковой зарядкой пиво открывает
<fresh_fm> может:  sudo apt-get *.deb    ?
<artus> fresh_fm, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/apt?s[]=dpkg
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Failed!
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Понг понг понг...
<[v-8]_jupiter> TheFalkorr: он что свой thikpad поменял на мак?
<xibrand> все привет
<artus> fresh_fm, и вообще, http://help.ubuntu.ru изучай , там есть строка для поиска
<andrex> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<xibrand> как после dpkg -x package directory
<xibrand> заново его собрать
<xibrand> я открыл деб пакет сделал изменения в скриптах
<xibrand> я открыл деб пакет сделал изменения в скриптах,
<xibrand> как теперь заново получить деб пакет?
<tagezi> xibrand: что гугол разорился?
<xibrand> не знаешь как?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Дравер открытый дравер для nvidia работает лучше чем закрытый. С открытым компиз как часы
<Nastya> припривет всем
<sharikoff> Nastya: q
<sharikoff> пыщщ
<Nastya> как заблокировать доступ к определенным доменным именам?
<Nastya> ну то есть если я не хочу чтоб пользователь ходил на microsoft.com например.
<Nastya> я знаю что можно в хост добавить строчку чтоб домен ссылался на локалхост
<sharikoff> nsloockup microsoft.com
<Nastya> но это как то криво
<sharikoff> и в айпитаблес закрыть
<sharikoff> можно сквидом закрыть
<sharikoff> типа acl dst_domain .microsoft.com
<Nastya> можно это добавитьв hosts.deny для получения результата?
<sharikoff> lf
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> но поддомены будешь руками вычислять
<Nastya> хм...
<sharikoff> закроешь микросовт ком
<sharikoff> но не закроешь ввв микрософт ком
<Nastya> а.
<sharikoff> tcp wrappers вроде бы
<Nastya> поняла
<sharikoff> лучше сквидом
<sharikoff> или проксиком каким нть полегче
<sharikoff> или днс маленький перенаправляющий поставь и на нем акрой
<sharikoff> *закрой
<sharikoff> типа днсмаск
<Nastya> не мне надо прямо на машине - я не хочу пускать все через прокси на локалхосте
<sharikoff> ну тада говорю ж днсмаск
<Nastya> они будут ходить по айпи
<sharikoff> или хостс.. да
<Nastya> хостс как то некорректно работает
<sharikoff> Nastya: роутер есть? =)
<Nastya> неа
<sharikoff> на нем можно прикрыть
<Nastya> это ноут
<Nastya> надо чтоб не в сети не работало а на ноуте
<sharikoff> ноут в котором торчит кабель?
<Nastya> так как вайфаи могут быть разные
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> ну вот три варианта я предложил
<sharikoff> 1.хостс
<sharikoff> 2. проксик
<sharikoff> 3. днс
<artus> chattr +i на хостс до кучи )
<Nastya> а айпитэйблс?
<artus> дабы никто ничего
<sharikoff> Nastya: угу значит 4
<Sergey_IT> о, настя появилась... или появился?
<Nastya> Sergey_IT: ping
<Sergey_IT> Nastya, ну, понг
<Nastya> лозунг -- без костылей. потому попробую прикрутить айпитеблс
<sharikoff> iptables  понимает доменные имена?
<sharikoff> pf понимает
<artus> sharikoff, понимает
<artus> но всеравно костыль :D
<Nastya> где же морда к айпитейблс?
<artus> один фиг что через через hosts заворачивать, что через iptables, а учитывая что локально , может нафиг ненадо городить фаервол то ?
<sharikoff> block on $ext_if proto (tcp udp) from any to microsoft.com
<sharikoff> и усе =)
<sharikoff> или лучше from {self} to ..
<Nastya> щас запущу
<Nastya> не, фигня какая то
<Nastya> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(
<artus> это правило для pf
 * Nastya пишет в хостс 
<Nastya> а вот как там родительский контроль использовать в линукс? как родителей от интернета ограждать?
<tagezi> )
<artus> есть надстройка которая автоматом заворачивает
<Nastya> что за надстройка?
<artus> да попадалась как то пару лет тому под руки, гагугли родительский контроль линукс
<artus> *з
<tagezi> nanny&
<sharikoff> это было правило для пф =)
<tagezi> ?*
<sharikoff> звиняйте
<sharikoff> iptables -A output -d ... -J DROP так чтоль
<sharikoff> artus: ?
<artus> sharikoff, ога
<sharikoff> руки то помнят
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> изначальную заточку
<artus> и там дальше вот такие стремные конструкции воротить  iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string "zzz.ru" --algo kmp --from 32 --to 300 -j REJECT
<sharikoff> а чо такое алго кмп
<artus> да понятия не имею, первое что под руку попалось, а разберать покаместь надобности небыло
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> я думал ты всё знаешь )
<sharikoff> да знает он
<sharikoff> молчит тока
<tagezi> шаблон стратегии это )))  (bm = Boyer-Moore, kmp = Knuth-Pratt-Morris)
<sharikoff> емае
 * sharikoff думает что эти чуваки еще более красноглазые чем он думал
<sharikoff> надо ж такое придумать
<Nastya> artus: я теперь боюсь айпитейблс.
<tagezi> да, товаришь Линукс бил первым красноглазиком, порадивший секту красноглазиков
<Nastya> а танненбаум с миниксом как же?
<sharikoff> все что есть хорошего в танненбауме это его книжки
<Nastya> при этом всем им далеко до нёрдов котрые код в тетрадки красноглазили.
<sharikoff> эт да
<sharikoff> ооооочень
<Nastya> ура! майкрософт не открывается
<Nastya> тепреь баним яндекс
<tagezi> Tannenbaum (в переводе с немецкого — «О, ёлочка!»)
<tagezi> =D
<Nastya> вообще кто пользуется яндексом?
<Nastya> кому он нужен?
<sharikoff> инк
<tagezi> а погода?
<sharikoff> он там работает хе хе
<tagezi> я не люблю йоха
<Nastya> weather.com
<tagezi> тогда уж рп5юру
<tagezi> rp5.ru
<tagezi> но яндекс быстрее открывается
<Nastya> нет,  я понимаю что ya.ru нужно оставить для проверки пинга.
<tagezi> выключаешь комп с включеным браузером, в последний момент кликаешь яндекс, он показывает главную страницу с погодой и вырубается )
<Nastya> кстати, у меня погода в часах показывается
<tagezi> у менятеперь тоже.. )
<Nastya> там типа время 7 часов дождь
<tagezi> в окошках облака стоят, а в часах солнышко светит, мелочь, а приятно )
<Nastya> вообще в питере сейчас погода незачет
<Nastya> холодно, бомживо.
<tagezi> в питере всегда зачет )))
<tagezi> существует 2 сезона: весна и осень.. остальное переходный период )))
<tagezi> нужно просто прониктуться философией Питера =D
<sharikoff> люблю
<sharikoff> а у нас зима
<sharikoff> потом зима
<sharikoff> потом лето
<sharikoff> потом опять зима
<Nastya> как изветно в питере есть только две хороших погоды? грязь подсохла и грязь подмерзла
<Nastya> ?=*
<tagezi> )
<Nastya> надо клаву менять - плохо пропечатывает
 * Nastya терпеть не может ноутбуки асус
<Nastya> не покупайте их
<tagezi> на амд процесоре +1
<Nastya> покупайте макбуки -- в них метросексуализм и витамины
<Nastya> даже торвальдс ими пользуется.
<sharikoff> уже
<tagezi> с установленной убунтой? )
<Nastya> нет, он в последнее время на сусе сидел емнип
<Nastya> еще ругался по поводу частых запросов паролей
<Nastya> хотя у мен чувство что скоро линус сконцентрируется на оптимизации ОС  для своей дочери.
<tagezi> ущё один детский дистр линухи?
<Nastya> то есть он не будет запускать свою дочь под линуксом.
<Nastya> а создасьт дистр которым будет пользоваться она
<Nastya> хотя первое было бы заманчивее
<tagezi> он собрался переписать ядро полностью?
<tagezi> не, это гон.. ядро + утилиты + окнный менеджер + проги
<Nastya> вот даже космонавт ориентируется при выпуске 12.04: "Марк сказал, что надеется что дочери Линуса Торвальдса Даниэлле понравится..."
<tagezi> да он в одно жало только к пенсии своей дочери допишит )
<Nastya> ппусть ядро лучше пилит
<Nastya> кстати, возьмите меня на работу на 3 месяца
<Nastya> мск, спб - как раз ищу
<sharikoff> борщ умеешь?
<Nastya> умеещь
<sharikoff> и котлетки
<Nastya> умеешь
<Nastya> умеешь
<sharikoff> хм
<Nastya> зп от 85.000 в месяц
<sharikoff> не
<Nastya> свободный английский. :)
<sharikoff> за борщ дорого
<sharikoff> лучше в кабаке
<tagezi> я тоже борьщь и котлетки умею )))
<sharikoff> непоймут
<Nastya> я не в жены напрашиваюсь
<tagezi> да я как бы тоже )
<sharikoff> Nastya: резюме?
<Nastya> куда скинуть?
<sharikoff> куда удобнее
<Nastya> давай мыло
<TNH> надоест каждый день есть борщ и котлеты :)
<TNH> главное чтоб компот был :)
<tagezi> борщ и котлеты - это не есть, а искуство )
<tagezi> а есть: макароны и сасиски с хлебом )
<TNH> ну это на второе :)
<TNH> на первое щи солянка расольник уха :)
<tagezi> кто бы за меня маны почитал, и расказал бы всё, а? )
<artus> tagezi, чтение мана с выражением - 50$ час :)
<tagezi> =D
<tagezi> artus: я тогда Настю попрашу, она дешевле берёт )
<artus> лана, так и быть, сделаю скидку и включу в сию сумму разяснение прочитаного :D
<tagezi> )
<Nastya> tagezi: у меня чтение не только с выражением но и без акцента.
<brestows> Nastya: это когда про себя читаешь ?
<brestows> у меня тоже так:)
<Nastya> да нет, вообще.
 * Nastya на этой неделе вернулась из США.
<sharikoff> привези мне брелок
<sharikoff> американьский
<Nastya> тебе какой?
<sharikoff> любой
<brestows> балбес, магнитик надо просить, магнитик!
<brestows> брелок не кошерно
<sharikoff> магнитики есть
<sharikoff> с абхазии осетии и чечни
<sharikoff> =)
<brestows> ну так США нет:)
<andrex> в том то и прикол)
<brestows> так что коллекция не полноценна :) и только что ты упустил шанс ее пополнить
<tagezi> мне на русском нужно читать =Р
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: отдай домен
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: куда паркануть?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а вот завтречком расскажешь процедуру всю:)
<TheFalkorr> я раньше не отжимал домены
<sharikoff> jr
<sharikoff> ок
<pakirava> доброго всем
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тыж уже про него говорил
<TheFalkorr> рассказывал, что там нового
<[Raiden]> я тольк опришел домой
<pakirava> я не видел, например
<artus> чето человек-рсс поломался, на кедах зациклился окончательно :D
<pakirava> нда, я думал, это обзор
<[Raiden]> обзор есть на опеннете, по линку выше только как ставить
<[Raiden]> надо отметить, что в кубунте появилось в день релиза.
<[Raiden]> Нормально работают и без средств каноникал
<artus> но всеж даже каноникл признал что кеды ущербны и нельзя их спонсировать :D
<[Raiden]> ещё квин раньше была 1 сборка в репах, сча две, с огл и с огл es
<Nastya> кеды не катят.
<[Raiden]> последняя может быть быстрее например на радеонах с открытым драйвером
<pakirava> я получил список сипользуемых видео устройств (если я правильно это назвал). lspci -ks `lspci|grep VGA|awk '{print $1}'` && grep Matched /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> grep Matched может большой список показать. Это не то что используется в данный момент
<pakirava> только 3
<pakirava> а как посмотреть используемые?
<[Raiden]> это в твоем случае 3
<pakirava> ой, не устройства, а драйвера
<[Raiden]> а в моем 5
<[Raiden]> про видеокарту ещё так можно узнать lshw -class video
<pakirava> это покажет используемые драйвера
<pakirava> ?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> используемый я не знаю как, косвенно видно в glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<pakirava> странно, показывает, что чипсет графики определил правильно... но compiz не работает...
<[Raiden]> Ну, драйвер в лине из несколкьих частей состоит
<[Raiden]> какой используется можно так sudo lshw -c video |grep driver , но это ещё не докажет что используется верно )
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL' покажи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> ну и можно весь лог иксов или глянь все EE строки и грузится ли модуль glx
<[Raiden]> ещё зайду, релогин в новые кеды
<wormad>  доброго времени суток, подскажите как запустить GREP с несколькими шаблонами. а именно строка с отябы одним из шаблонов
<Civilian> wormad: есть лог. операции же
<Civilian> wormad: grep "\(some\|thing\)" найдет все что содержит или some или thing
<Civilian> wormad: или egrep, тогда можно без \'ей
<Civilian> wormad: вообще изучи Basic и Extended regexp'ы
<wormad> Civilian: спасибо!
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> до кучи
<wormad> райден спасибо так лучше
<[Raiden]> аминь http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33774
<tagezi> как-то они медленно развиваются
<Civilian> tagezi: там в среднем 1 разработчик вроде
<tagezi> Civilian: ну это значит скорость написания программы как у меня )))
 * tagezi пишет ооочень медленно
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7712449/page1?lastmod=1336148467654#comment-7716888
<paulelms> Интересный коммент. Я вот недавно пробовал свежие кеды - все действительно так, приложения функциональней, лучше интегрированы и семантика во все щели. А пользуюсь все равно гномософтом.
<omeone> тут нужно регистрироваться?
<Sergey_IT> раз пишешь - то уже
<omeone> Отлично. Тогда никто не хочет помочь с переводом? В особенности интересует, "cannot do something" "failed to do something" переводить как "ошибка выполнения чего-то" или "не удалось что-то"?
 * omeone переводит psensor
<artus> omeone, в шапке чтоль появилась надпись что здесь канал переводчиков ? я что-то пропустил?
<Bezdelnik> товарищи, как в Pidgin выключить оповещения о входе/выходе юзеров с канала, а то уже в глазах рябит. ))
<paulelms> Bezdelnik: был для него такой плагин, а вот установлен он у тебя или нет - не знаю. Название в русской локали было типа "скрытие входа" или как-то так
<omeone> artus, просто канал ubuntu-ru-offtopic не работает, а с ubuntu-offtopic послали сюда((
<paulelms> он или из коробки в pidgin или в plugin_pack идет, не левый в общем
<artus> omeone, я могу послать в гуглотранслейт  ... вариант?
<artus> ну или в книжный за словарем )
<paulelms> я впринципе не понимаю в чем проблема на этом канале помочь с переводом свободного ПО. Если уж так придираться - можно любую тему выпилить кроме непосредственно ubuntu
<omeone> хаха(
<artus> paulelms, ты хочеш об этом поговорить?
<paulelms> мне это совершенно не интересно, я высказал свое мнение
<Bezdelnik> paulelms: спасибо! он называется "Присоединить/Обособить скрытые 2.10.3" ))
<paulelms> во-во, название "фиг запомнишь"
<artus> ога, особенно логика перевода доставляет ) прям интуитивно )
<paulelms> видимо переводчика тоже в google translate послали
<[Raiden]> есмь зело худой перевод. Или как там по древнему )
<omeone> тем более я спрашиваю совсем не очевидную вещь, до которой гуглу далеко
<artus> ну если переводчики ходят переводить по чатикам то видать с головой то пичалька у них совсем
 * Sergey_IT вспомнил как перевод проги делал на 6 языков - в msdn находилось 80% перевода - в системе одинаковые сообщения должны быть везде одни и те же
<omeone> оказывается существует №ubuntu-translators-ru
<sharikoff> http://www.yandex.com.tr/ тыдыщ
<gim_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Failed!
<gim_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> gim_, Понг понг понг...
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите как отключить всплывающие окно, которые вызывается при нажатии alt
<jlewka> 12.04 unity
<jlewka> и чего бунта за юнити зацепилась то..
<gim_> Да и не говори, но ничего не поделать
<gim_> Что за всплывающее окно при alt ?
<jlewka> если в любом онке нажать alt, в левом правом углу всплывает окошка
<jlewka> ща
<gim_> Левом правом углу - ну ты выдал)
<jlewka> http://keepfoto.ru/i/42q/10X9PU
<jlewka> тьфу ты, левом верхнем
<gim_> Хм, зайди в настройки клавиатуры и там должно быть "комбинации клавиш" или что-то в этом роде
<gim_> Может там можно убрать
<jlewka> не нашел там нечего связанного с alt
<gim_> Ну тогда без понятия, не пользуюсь юнити
<paulelms> это речь про HUD судя по всему =) его лучше не убирать, а научиться им пользоваться. Как убрать не знаю :D
<jlewka> угу да... ALT L
<paulelms> юнити удобен, имхо. пользовался абсолютно всем от vt1-7 до всех видев тайлинга и до kde/gnome3/unity, юнити устраивает.
<jlewka> значит left alt ?) а не ALT + L
<paulelms> да
<jlewka> а зачем он нужен?)
<Quest2010> http://keepfoto.ru/i/42s/1c3rtS
<paulelms> HUD? в него попадют все глобальные меню запущенных приложений, мне идея понравилась. Тем более он не всплывает если жмешь какой-нибудь хоткей
<jlewka> угу, как же
<paulelms> а сам по себе alt без хоткея... ну так и пусть будет. Я бы только если бы emacs щас юзал активно тогда выпили бы alt
<jlewka> при alt+tab вечно вылазиет
<paulelms> ну я вот прям сейчас переключаю вкладки в empathy по alt+цифра и alt+tab тоже пользуюсь, у меня не вылазит
<jlewka> у меня вылазил, щас изменил комбинацию для него
<paulelms> я не настаиваю, просто хотел предложить ещё раз подумать прежде чем выпилить, впринципе то фича клевая
<jlewka> мб но мне хватало alt f5 f10 f11
<paulelms> это же не просто меню текущего приложения, а всех запущенных приложений. Можно не переключаясь в окно какой-либо программы вызвать её пункт меню
<paulelms> так что реально инновация
<jlewka> а зачем мне может понадобитья вызвать меня окна которое у меня сейчас не активно?
<jlewka> Единственное что могу придумать, это преместить его с одного стола на текщий...
<paulelms> да не, не то меню
<paulelms> меню приложения... которое стало глобальным
<paulelms> ну типа в firefox: дополнения, закладки, выход, новая вкладка и т.д.
<paulelms> т.е. можно например не переключаясь в окно торрент-клиента вызвать в нем пункт меню "поставить на паузу все загрузки"
<paulelms> и т.д.
<Quest2010> не забывайте что это поиск скажем сказали Вам название пункта меню но его же ещё найти надо а тут он сразу его показывает и можно нажимать
<jlewka> сомнительная польза...
<paulelms> ну или вот я ввожу имя беспроводных сетей и тут же можно подключиться к ним, т.е. меню индикаторов тоже сюда попадает
<paulelms> имхо классно
<gim_> Это конечно хорошо, ставить всё на паузу не открывая окна и т.д. но привычный способ точно не менее быстр и удобен
<paulelms> привычный способ удобен и быстр когда его адаптируешь для каждого приложения (ну, например хоткей для торрента, ну или в трей его загнать). А тут - сразу для всего
<paulelms> даже для тех функций, которые не подразумеваю автоматизацию
<jlewka>  paulelms ага, и чем больше приложений тем сложнее найти?)
<paulelms> jlewka там строка в результатах начинается с имени приложения, так что сразу видно что выбрать, а текущее приложение - впереди
<jlewka> paulelms, чего то он мне показывает только из текущего окна..
<gim_> Хоткеи не обязательны, просто открыл окно, нажал паузу например, перешёл назад на предыдущее окно и всё
<jlewka>  http://keepfoto.ru/i/42u/1iJK7c ожидал увидеть "инструменты" из фаера
<paulelms> jlewka даже не знаю, у меня как положено работает =)
<gim_> jlewka: У тебя юнити 2d или стандартная?
<jlewka> хотя, сети видит, но менюшки из фаера нет
<paulelms> gim_ вопрос выбора: можно упорота заниматься оптимизацией до посинения, а можно наоборот забить на все и выбирать не самые удобные методы =) а можно просто пользоваться тем что есть из коробки =)
<jlewka> 2d
<gim_> Ну наверно это и есть причина)
<jlewka> paulelms, а потом привыкнешь к одному и будешь беситься работая в другом)
<paulelms> а ещё вариант: фаер не подедрживает глобальное меню
<jlewka> проверь у себя)
<paulelms> jlewka я столько всего пробовал и как-то небыло проблемы при переходе. Единственное что меня всегда бесит - это когда садишься в винду где-нибудь, а там капс языки не переключает :D
<paulelms> jlewka у меня нет такого приложения =) попробуй что-нибудь другое, браузер например или файл-менеджер
<paulelms> обалдеть, я сейчас заметил что в HUD ещё и закладки firefox попадают, киллер-фича
<jlewka> чего то видит, а чего то нет
<paulelms> жалко вкладки не попадают, так-то если открыть дофига вкладок можно быстро найти нужную по названию
<jlewka> или не открывать дофига вкладок)
<paulelms> угу, я стараюсь закрывать если что-то сразу не прочитал
<paulelms> но иногда когда делаешь какое-нибудь поисковое исследование =) ну там для диплома контент например - накапливается куча вкладок за сеанс
<jlewka> нафик. я когда вижу что у меня куча вкладок и уже нефига нйти не могу, то тупо все убиваю и начинаю с 0 их собирать)
<paulelms> jlewka нет, ну если можно убить - лучше сразу убивать. А у меня иногда банально по текущей рабочей задаче скапливается много вкладок. Они же не на всякий случай висят
<paulelms> а так да - я перестал копить вкладки типа "прочитать позже", т.к. давно уже понял что никогда их не читаю если сразу времени не нашлось
<gim_> В принципе да, аналогично))
<jlewka> хз, хз... скок наблюдаю за людьми которые открывают их с десяток и больше, то очень редко вижу что бы они возращались к первым открытым)
<paulelms> я могу описать сценарий, который у меня постоянно происходит на работе, но боюсь в лимит сообщения irc это никак не влезет =)
<paulelms> скажу только что бывает мультитаскинг - когда ты работал с чем-то, старые вкладки закрыть нельзя т.к. там процесс - redmine, phpmyadmin, cms-ка. А новые открываешь, потому что люди идут
<paulelms> А люди идут
<paulelms> работаю в подразделении универа, которое одновременно и web-лаборатория, и видео-центр и медиа-центр. мультитаскинг вобщем =)
<jlewka> понятно )))
<paulelms> банально может зайти какой-нибудь уважаемый человек "помогите выбрать ноутбук" и уже несколько вкладок с месными магазинами =)
<paulelms> и т.д.
<paulelms> мы что-то уже от темы ушли. в общем мне hud понравился =)
<tagezi> да.. мне тоже помогите выбрать ноутбук )
<jlewka> ну, я пка для себя практической пользы от него, как то не вижу...)
<tagezi> а то у меня он виснет зараза
<tagezi> я вчера графиксцену с полуторамилионами итемов сделал.. минут 50 висел
<gim_> tagezi: Просто выбрать ноутбук не сложно - ищешь из доступных себе самый крутой да и всё)
<tagezi> gim_: да не, я лучше сцену перерисую ) 200 000 за пару сек обрабатывает
<tagezi> а остальное подгружать по надобности )
<Quest2010> да выбирать легко выбрать (остановиться) сложно
<Nor8> tagezi: Бери любой мощный  без встроенного видео и ати )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что бы скучно небыло
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это с ати будет не скучно, а с нвидиа поставил и забыл ))
<[Raiden]> я вообще не советую покупать ноут. В дороге надо максимум планшет или даже телефон
<[Raiden]> а дома надо экран 22\24 дюйма и быстрое железо
<tagezi> да, домой нужно нормальный комп
<tagezi> он и дешевле получиться, при тойже мощности
<Quest2010> вот и не дешевле
<tagezi> дешевле )
<[Raiden]> некотоыре конечно таскают на кухню и т.д. Но реально это не так важно. Если надо комп подвинуть к еде - я двигаю еду :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: +1. Планшет и хороший еомп дома
<Quest2010> а мне нравятся ноуты, особенно летом вышел на улицу в беседку красота
<Nor8> комп*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Такна кухню можно и с планшетом
<Quest2010> планшет сомнительный девайс  вечно залапаный
<Nor8> Quest2010:Руки чаще мой ))
<[Raiden]> я по утрам когда еду на работу ноуты встречаю конечно, но крайне редко. Никто не хочет их таскать
<Quest2010> он только для чтения годится не спешного и мало подвижного
<Quest2010> ха ха руки тут не причём
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: НОут имеет дурную привычку соскальзывать или набок заваливаться в самый неподходящий момент )))
<Quest2010> специфика человека такова что он (человек) живой
<Quest2010> думаю даже производители с трудом находят ярко выраженные сферы применения планшетам
<andrex> у нас никто с ноутами не ходит, а то открутят вместе с головой)
<[Raiden]> планшеты сча в моде. Их я вижу часто
<Nor8>  Quest2010:  Я думаю, ты троллишь неумело. Поскольку рынок продаж планшетов растет как на дрожжах.
<[Raiden]> разных размеров и моделей
<[Raiden]> и они в дороге явн оудобней ноутов
<tagezi> мне в дороше покетбука хватает )
<tagezi> а ноут я к кухни не уношу )
<andrex> г* с*
<Quest2010> да как и рынок телефонов лопат совершенно не отвечающих своей основной цели телефонии так как их мобильность 1 день
<tagezi> andrex: да, спасибо
<Quest2010> уверен лучшее лекарство от моды это время и практичность
<andrex> tagezi: садись, 2
<Quest2010> время и практика дадут понять пользователю что для него оптимальный вариант, а что лишь мода.
<tagezi> andrex: я ошибок вообще не вижу.. и у других тоже.. даже если там реальные опечатки )
<gim_> [Raiden]: Что же в дороге ты будешь делать с планшетом? В игрушки играть?)
<andrex> книги читать
<[Raiden]> а что ты будешь делать с ноутом?
<[Raiden]> ядро пересобирать
<[Raiden]> или там, видео конвертить? :)
<gim_> С ноутом могу что угодно делать - рисовать, программировать, моделировать и т.д. и т.п.
<[Raiden]> мне даж ноклы хватал она початиться с ирц, а она умещается в маленькую коробочку на поясе.
<[Raiden]> можешь, но не будешь я думаю.
<jlewka> Хм... а я пересобирал, по выходным, когда в инст ездию, народу в метро мало и можно спокойно посидет и покопатсья в не)
<gim_> Уже делал так))
<[Raiden]> ноут хорош только если есть например дача и машина
<[Raiden]> туда-сюда возить
<[Raiden]> что бы не носить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а во всех остальных случаях он не нужен. ну может те что до килограмма весят ещё сгодятся
<Nor8> gim_: Ты ради спортивного интереса поинтересуйся какое железо на современных планшетах )))
<gim_> Nor8: И что мне эта информация даст? Я могу хотябы программировать на нём?
<Nor8> А что мешать будет?
<[Raiden]> ещё могут сгодится тем у кого места нет и тем кому он нужен опять же дял скайпа и погуглить. - У меня такие знакомые есть. Они больше ничего не умеют на нем делать, только с родней болтать и искать вещи в инете
<gim_> Отсутствие ВСЕХ необходимых средств для этого дела например
<[Raiden]> при таком запросе можно не думать об устаревании апгрейде и прочей ерунде и о месте на диске тоже
<[Raiden]> а если об этом думать, то получается десктоп
<[Raiden]> и ещё за моником дешевым , но большим сидеть прикольней чем за 15-17дюймов ноутом
<[Raiden]> имхо
<paulelms> ммм, пропустил классный тред про ноуты =)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В общем, большинству и планшета хватит, а программеры пусть ноуты покупают ))))))
<gim_> [Raiden]: Если хочешь перебраться на кухню или на диван ты монитор перетаскиваешь?
<[Raiden]> угу
<gim_> Серьёзно?))
<[Raiden]> gim_: я сижу в комп кресле. Если мне надо отойти - отхожу. Если хочу спать - выключаю и  иду спать
<[Raiden]> :)
<paulelms> я использую нетбук в качестве единственной машинки дома: 1) если жена не выспалась и с работы сразу придет спать, то у меня один путь - свалить с нетбуком на кухню
<paulelms> 2) удобно брать с собой, пару раз в неделю минимум беру
<gim_> Ну для твоих требований действительно не нужен)
<paulelms> 3) в комнате подключаю к монитору, мыши и клаве - все ок =)
<[Raiden]> опять же, если говорить о планшете, как вторичном девайсе, помимо десктопа. ТО с ним можно и на диван пребраться
<tagezi> да.. и он весит прилично.. тренировка к походам )
<gim_> [Raiden]: Планшет это интернет и игрушки, больше особых применений я не представляю
<paulelms> планшет на андроиде фиговенький был... выкинул, с нетбуком не сравнится
<[Raiden]> если есть 1к$ , советую купить на 700 десктоп и на 300 планшет
<[Raiden]> +-
<Nastya> привет всем
<[Raiden]> вместо ноута
<paulelms> андроид не годится для работы. вот планшет с линуксом - можно было бы подумать
<Nastya> [Raiden]:  вниз-вперед-А-А
<[Raiden]> что это?:)
<tagezi> о, Настя вернулась..
 * Nastya *думает* суперудар не работает
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это инструкцыя )))
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> я не на столько фанат
<tagezi> видать ман по iptables выучила )
<[Raiden]> чего-то 1 гиг на убунтуван долго льётся
<gim_> [Raiden]: Сервер далеко же =)
<gim_> Или есть в России расположенный?
<Nastya> посоветуйте книжку  питон для идиотов?
<tagezi> как называют суперкомпьютеры?
<Nastya> ласково
<tagezi> )
<Nastya> айбиэмовский называли глубокий голубой
<tagezi> не.. был термин какойто
<gim_> Nastya: Оф. документация, зачем время терять?)
<tagezi> gim_: сказалиже - для идиотов
<Nastya> она хоть и на английском но как на китайском
<tagezi> )) а говорила свободно владеешь )
<tagezi> Nastya: какой тебе питон нужен?
<Nastya> английским я свободно -- у меня с питоном проблемы
<Nastya> 2.7 видимо
<tagezi> в перфект цикле были статьи
<Nastya> gim_: http://www.top500.org/
<tagezi> там помоему проще некуда написано
<tagezi> ещё есть канал на Ютубе.. но мне видео не очень нравиться.. они чегото замумно говорят все
<Nastya> мне надо чтоб была такая IDE с одной кнопкой "написать программуЭ
<tagezi> блин.. http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<andrex> xd
<tagezi> тут короче.. опять я всё перепутал
<Nastya> я знаю этот журнал - в свое время добивалась у вебмастеров чтоб русские версии выкладывали на оффсайт
<tagezi> Nastya: одной кнопкой врятли, а копипастингом, с небольшой доработкой я думаю можно
<tagezi> но тогда твоя книга гугл )
<tagezi> вбиваешь что нужно сделать и жмёшь поиск )
<Nastya> я его того.. в /etc/hosts внесла.
<[Raiden]> с яндекса:
<[Raiden]> Однажды мне надоело таскать с собой нетбук, раскладывать его на весу и подключать к нему идиотский usb модем на бегу, решил я значит взять себе планшет.
<[Raiden]> у чувака был нетбук, т.е. 1.5кг макс.
<[Raiden]> и то отказался таскать
<[Raiden]> а вы говорите ноуты...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно есть несколько моделей 1-1.2 кг
<Nastya> его бы было удобно таскать если от него польза была
<Nastya> а то нетбук недоустройство -- всем всё плохо
<Nastya> полностью понимаю автора
<gim_> [Raiden]: Ну и о чём это говорит? Человек хочет на бегу сидеть вконтактиках?
<gim_> :D
<Nastya> у меня вот планшетка -- теперь на бегу во вконтактиках сидеть гораздо удобнее
<[Raiden]> ноут мобильынй девайс, но носить его реально никто не хочет
<[Raiden]> вот о чем говорит
<[Raiden]> т.е. он не нужен
<tagezi> многие != все
<Nastya> он нужен
<Nastya> на коворкинг его таскать
<baronos> кто? вгонтактик?
<Nastya> на работу
<Nastya> ну и вконтактик
 * baronos брр
<gim_> Будь у меня планшет вместо ноута - вообще ходил бы с одним мобильником, ибо зачем мне вконтакты если мне не до них когда я не дома
<andrex> ноут мобильный, до тех пор пока стол в соседней комнате.
<tagezi> Nastya: йахо то же заблокировала?
<[Raiden]> на некоторых работах надо, тут спору нет
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Nastya> всё!
<tagezi> бедняжка ) откуда ты теперь программу скачаешь? )
<[Raiden]> ппц, дуратская была идея заливать на убунту ван 1гб. Всё ещё льётся
<Nastya> теперь можно не забивать запросы в строку гугла -- их можно забивать в строку IRC реультаты поиска более осмысленные
<Nastya> [Raiden]: что же у тебя такого ценного то на гиг?
<tagezi> сомневаюсь ))) хотя мальчики могут и помочь )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Днем он медленный )))
<[Raiden]> хотел как обменник заюзать.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так пользуй
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня зимой 10 мб заливалось пол дня
<[Raiden]> пойду заливать на какой-нит ьrghost.ru , туда реально ещё в этом столетии
<tagezi> они там идиотскую систему придумали ранжирования или что-то типа
<Nastya> а зачем убунтуван если есть дропбокс?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Чем заливаешь?
<gim_> [Raiden]: А как насчёт Яндекс/гугл диск?
<[Raiden]> фф
<[Raiden]> не знаю, не пробовал
<tagezi> Nastya: он у тебя заблокирован, так что его тоже нет )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: фф при заливке глючит через раз.
<gim_> [Raiden]: А зря
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Или клиент прикрути или перезапусти заливку.
<tagezi> лучше в дропбокс зарегиться
<tagezi> он реально быстрее синхронизирует
<shenmue> лучше держать порно на отдельном хорде
<shenmue> харде*
<shenmue> реально спокойно будет
<Nastya> вопросы по быдлопрограммированию на питоне моно сюда задавать?
<tagezi> пока админы спят )
<tagezi> в небольших количествах )
<Nastya> вот хочу я прочитать файлик текстовый
<tagezi> и пока по убунту вопросов нет )
<Nastya> ну там прям статья на английском -- просто буквы
<Nastya> естественно все это подразделено на абзацы и прочее
<Nastya> я хочу
<Nastya> этот текст проанализировать
<Nastya> ну там посчитать количество букв и прочую статистику собрать
<shenmue> что мешает посчитать?
<Nastya> как мне это правильно читать? срау весь текст в один мегамассив или по другому как то?
<Nastya> что именно псчитать?
<[Raiden]> мб попробую потом дропбокс или яндекс
<[Raiden]> сча уж лень
<tagezi> Nastya: я думаю нужно читать весь файл.. врятли он больше 4 гигов
<Nastya> сразу в один двумерный массив?
<tagezi> если борльше тормозить при опирациях сильно будет
<Sergey_IT> смотря что считать, а то может на Си надо
<Nastya> надо статистику посчитать
<tagezi> не, си не надо.. а то щас на кути перелезит, а мне пока графиков достаточно ))
<Nastya> текста
<tagezi> какую статистику?
<[Raiden]> Nastya: а обязательно на баше?
<[Raiden]> на питоне т.е.
<Nastya> на питоне
<Nastya> я тупая. мне бы питон осилить.
<baronos> [Raiden]: как у фф делается, чтоб с поисовика по ссылке жмакнул, а она открылась в новой вкладке, а то че то не для всех срабатывает.
<gim_> Самокритично))
<Nastya> а больше я и не знаю ничего
<[Raiden]> питон сложнее имхо чем баш+ утил ьвсякий
<Nastya> так вот. хочу программу суть такова.
<tagezi> да.. башь проще
<[Raiden]> baronos: я не знаю. Я по пкм выбераю и срабатывает всегда
<Nastya> ладно пусть будет питон -- он мне нравится отступами
<tagezi> :D
<Nastya> так вот
<[Raiden]> а мне как раз нет, мне кажется на это уходит время. На расстанвоку.
<[Raiden]> или надо иде которое само делает
<gim_> Баш проще? С каких таких?)
<Nastya> в общем это программа стилистического анализа текста
<tagezi> лол
<Nastya> что лол?
<tagezi> я алгоритм в голове прикинул
<tagezi> я пас )
<Nastya> она разбивает текст на предложения, абзацы и страницы и следит чтоб однокоренное слово не встречалось более одного раза в предлодении, более 2-х раз в абзаце и более 6-ти раз на старнице
<Nastya> и выводит предупреждение если такие слова втречаются
<Nastya> на этом пока всё
<[Raiden]> cat file |wc -l например количество строк. А на питоне думать ещё надо как... Хотя посчет символов несколько сложнее будет.
<Nastya> так ка теаста английские и окончаний нет, то все не выглядит на мой взгляд очень сложным
<Nastya> по мне это реализуемо - на уровне школьной олимпиадной задачи
<Nastya> ЧЯДНТ?
<Nastya> неверная оценка сложности?
<shenmue> для чего оно тебе?
<[Raiden]> количество символов будет cat file.txt |wc -m , но потом надо как минимум вычесть количество строк, точнее символы перевода строки. Либо вырезать их до подсчета
<[Raiden]> простите за непитон
<[Raiden]> )
<Nastya> для того, что стилистической проверки нет ни в одной известной мне программе даже на таком уровне.
<Nastya> а такие ошибки очень сложно вычитываются -- особенно в своем тексте
<Nastya> мне бы такой скрипт очень помог в написании курсовых и прочего
<andrex> как вариант мс ворд)
 * andrex спряталсо
<Nastya> ворд так не делает
<tagezi> ну.. можно так.. загружаешь файл, создаёшь масивы: масив слов, масив предложений, масив абзацев.. и в цикле их, беря аргумент из первого масива
<Nor8> Nastya: Ну ежели ворд не делает, то и ты не сможешь )))
<Nastya> в общем я уже нашла http://www.nltk.org/
<tagezi> он делает полный синтаксический разбор, и очень коряво кстати (
<Nastya> ну хоть что-то
<tagezi> я про ворд )
<andrex> ага, а потом сообщает кто ты такой, по проанализированному тексту
<[Raiden]> а в либре нет такого?
<andrex> я невидел
<tagezi> я этим не пользуюсь.. а то вообще перестану думать над правописанием )
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/5149100 помогите, почему то не ставится модуль в perl
<Nastya> это не правописание -- это стилистика
<amgarchIn9> Nastya: for line in open("bigfile", "r"): do_something(line)
<Nastya> спаибо
<[Raiden]> это построчно
<amgarchIn9> 4G это много
<[Raiden]> 4гб текста? :)
<tagezi> это очень много )))
<[Raiden]> это имхо с хорошую библиотеку размером
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Тысячи книг точно )))
<[Raiden]> Nastya: ну у тебя и статейки...
<Nastya> это не у меня
<Sergey_IT> baronos: средняя кнопка мыши, или на тачпаде 2 кнопки
<Nastya> у меня статейки -- страниц 120 (это уже диссертация)
<amgarchIn9> забудьте она этого не говорила, оказывается
<Nastya> а обычно -- 5-10
<andrex> jlewka: Can't locate object method "main" via package "t::Create" at /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2/Test/Sweet/Runnable.pm line 24, и ещё там несколько ошибок такого рода.
<tagezi> amgarchIn9: это я говорил...
<[Raiden]> абзацы кака выявить? Если бы они начинались с табуляции то с таба по таб был бы абзац. Хотя можно анализировать все строки начинающиеся с пробела за исключением пустых
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<[Raiden]> как*
<tagezi> только всёравно что бы сделать нормальный разбор на английском нужно минимальный тизаурус
<Nastya> так ентер же
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> Абзацный отступ в машинописном текстовом оригинале должен по ОСТ 29.115-88 равняться 3 или 5 пробелам и быть одинаковым для текста всего издания независимо от размера (кегля) шрифта.
<[Raiden]> стандарт на отступ :)
<tagezi> ну ей проще делить по /n
<tagezi> блин, часы отстают
<Nastya> программирование подобно квестам
<Nastya> несмотря на кажущуюся близость цели -- она не достежима без решения кучи задач посередине
<tagezi> )
<Nastya> сейчас я пытаюсь с помощью встроенного даунлоадера nltk подгрузить какие-то модули будь они неладны
<Nastya> почему нельзя былоо сразу все поставить?
<Nastya> печаль!
<Nastya> все, пора спать
<Nastya> всем спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> если бы программисты чаще слушали юзеров...
<[Raiden]> но чаще бывает как с гном3.
<[Raiden]> явили миру чудо, а потом уже заявили что готовы выслушать
<[Raiden]> ...и сделать наоборот :)
<Amblnb> Всем привет! Как сделать резервную копию каталога? Мож даже лучше это делать через крон.
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, все слова в вопросе есть
<andrex> rsync
<andrex> нету
<Sergey_IT> начиная с ср
<Sergey_IT> и кончая собственно написаной прогой
<Amblnb> цп может папки копировать?
<andrex> мдя
<Sergey_IT> man cp
<andrex> нет блин, она для красоты в системе
<Amblnb> Консолью почти не пользуюсь )
<tagezi> а что есть из гуи для крона? )
<Amblnb> В том то и дело )
<andrex> !cp
<ubuntuhelp> cp — команда Unix, предназначенная для копирования файлов из одного в другие каталоги (возможно, с другой файловой системой). Исходный файл остаётся неизменным, имя созданного файла может быть таким же, как у исходного, или измениться.
<ubuntuhelp> Стандартное копирование файла: cp [ -f ] [ -h ] [ -i ] [ -p ][ -- ] исходный_файл целевой_файл
<tagezi> тогда начинай пользоваться консолью
<andrex> а то в мане буковок много
<tagezi> man cp > chitat_gromko_s_virajeniem_na_noch.txt
<tagezi> пару вечеров и буковок станет сомое то )
<Amblnb> Ну как файл копировать я знаю, а вот про папки как-то не встречалось..
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb, а про диски?
<andrex> tar -zcvpf /backup/backup-`date '+%d-%B-%Y'`.tar.gz /папка и в крон
<Amblnb> Sergey_IT: темболее, но я слышал про проги наподобие посоветованой rsync, вот тока не записывал.
<tagezi> это идёт с винды.. делить файлы и папки
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты о чем?
<tagezi> тоесть я опять что-то перепутал? )
<Sergey_IT> папки вроде только в винде, у других - директории
<Sergey_IT> или ужу нет?
<tagezi> у меня в мозгу вообще сидит, что каталог пустой - это файл пусто й)
<Amblnb> Ну по нормальному каталоги это файлы, но кто-то их в отдельную кастуж выделил
<tagezi> а если он не пустой, то он просто часть названия файлов)
<tagezi> о_О какста каталогов?
<Amblnb> файлов
<Amblnb> расширение каталога и вовсе почти никто не знает
<tagezi> кстати у меня мана цп нет ((( только хелп
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, переставляй систему )
<andrex> вобще по идее нет каталогов, /1/2/3/4/5 - имя файла
<amgarchIn9> другое имя? /1/2/../2/3/../3/././4/5
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> только в названии не могет быть одни точки )
<amgarchIn9> Путь /= назначение.
<tagezi> кстати в Юнити тоде написано создать папку )
<amgarchIn9> mkdir ...
<amgarchIn9> хакеры пользуются такими
<tagezi> это утилита ))) а в наутилусе кпм -> создать папку )
<amgarchIn9> tagezi: я имел ввиду буквально: mkdir ...; ls -l ...; cd ...; pwd; cd ..; rmdir ...
<andrex> это ограничения фс, просто не все последовательности символоф разрешены, в переменной, а некоторые зарезервированны, создай свою фс, без запретов, и будет возможно.
<andrex> в*
<ghabit> Здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь пользуется minidlna? Интересует как настроить автообновление списков файлов.
 * andrex ушел гуглить, что это такое)
<amgarchIn9> andrex: попробуй, это работает. Нет такого ограничения на точки.
<andrex> я знаю
<tagezi> notify_interval=60 что-типа
<tagezi> нужно файл настроек копать
<andrex> есть программные, в некоторых тулзах
<tagezi> http://meandubuntu.ru/2011/11/android-wifi-%D0%B8-minidlna/
<andrex> лекс опять рекорды бьёт
<tagezi> лан.. все спокойной ночи
<andrex> и тебе утра... xD
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-05
<sharikoff> пщщ
<sharikoff> сибиряки есть?
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<scogra> Доброго всем
<scogra> как указать убунте 12,04 какой программой открывать файл, если его в списке нету?
<scogra> !remmina
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='remmina'
<scogra> жаль
<tagezi> всем привет
<wormad> проверка...
<Gakonis> пройдена)
<wormad> и это восхищает)
<tagezi> давно менеджер обновлений перестал просить пароль при обновлении?
<wormad> Вопрос я думаю будет интересен многим и связан с обратной маршрутизацией  в Tor - сети. Каким - образом ответ с Exit-Node достигает клиентской  машины, если exit-node не знает ее адреса, а знает только адрес   предыдущей ноды, с которой пришел запрос?
<tagezi> wormad: помоему в викопедии весь процес был описан
<Nastya> tagezi: c тех пор как линус заругался на это
 * tagezi думает, что нужно удалить менеджер обновлений нафиг
<Nastya> удали лучше софтваре центр
<Nastya> кстати, а софтварецентр может удалить сам себя?
<nuts_x> попробуй
<Nastya> уже
<nuts_x> и как?
<Nastya> оказывается может :)
<nuts_x> :-D
 * Nastya ставит обратно
<nuts_x> зачем?
<Nastya> для гармонии
<ferrer3> Всем доброго дня. подскажите пожалуйста, как перенести убунту с компа (32-ух разрядная система) на ноут 64-разрядная. Интересуют именно программы и пакеты.
<nuts_x> шоб по феншую?
<Nastya> я конечно ламер но я бы забрала папочку /home
<Nastya> а программы бы ставила заново
<ferrer3> Ну там же ещё полно всего, кроме хома :)
<Nastya> но указывала бы рабочую папку из старого хома
<Nastya> я не маньяк запиливать программы 32-х битной версии в 64-х битную.
<Nastya> это, п-моему, ультракрасноглазие.
<tagezi> создать список пакетов, поменять название пакетов на х64, при установке использовать этот список ))
<nuts_x> %)
<Nastya> вы думаете оно потом взлетит?
<Nastya> сомневаюсь
<nuts_x> ультракрасноглазие...
<TheFalkorr> тупо создать бекап списка установленных программ и скормить его дпкг
 * nuts_x любит начисто переставлять систему
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы там давно все задокументировано для таких случаев
<TheFalkorr> но люди все равно хотят проводить ректальную тонзилэктомию
<tagezi> а не установяться х86 проги?
<bosyi> с убунту 12.04 всех!
<Nastya> в убунте нужен  Migration manager  как в оффтопике только с блекджеком.
<Nastya> такой же но другой.
<tagezi> bosyi: опоздал.. тортик съели неделю назад )
<Nastya> кстати, тут бог грома ругался на убунтуван вчерась. почему каноникал не запилит синхронизацию через облако?
<Nastya> или уже есть такое?
<tagezi> синхронизацию системы?
<Nastya> да
<Nastya> чтоб закладочки с браузеров, списки программ и прочее
<Nastya> синхронизировались
<Nastya> ты такой поставил новую бубунту -- открыл убунтуван -- а тебе все ссинхронизировало
<tagezi> угу.. сижу я на работе со стареньким компом под убу 6.04, соединяюсь с убуван, и он мне всё 12.04 обновляет автоматом )
<Nastya> нет. закладки, прочее
<ferrer3> Хром отлично синхронизируется через мыло. Только есть одна кривость - не синхронизируется панель быстрого запуска (она установлена у меня как плагин)
<tagezi> закладки синхронизирует
<ferrer3> да, закладки история и прочее, всё отлично синхронизирует.
<Nastya> ну и настройки всякие тоже синхронизировать. - если ты левша, то чтобнастройки мышки подтягивал,  a если ты инвалид и у тебя головы нет -- чтоб само ставило Windows95
<tagezi> ferrer3: я думал ты man dpkg читаешь
<Nastya> кстати, а когда уже библиотека мошкова выйдет в манах?
<ferrer3> я сейчас пытаюсь через софваре центр синхронизироваться :)
<Nastya> там man world_and_peace
<Nastya> там man war_and_peace
<nuts_x> ну допустим закладочки лиса и хром умеют резервные копии делать
<nuts_x> а настройки...а как де поковырятся и убить пару часов на расстановку всех панелек аля "как было"...?:-D
<nuts_x> синхронизация на корню убивает этот процесс
<Nastya> лучше купить макинтош!
<nuts_x> дорого
<nuts_x> неоправданно
<Nastya> оправданно
<Nastya> дорого когда к нему еще и айфон с айпадом покупаешь -- тогда можно стать метросексуалом и тратить всю зарплату на шмотки и кометолога.
<nuts_x> это как купить квартиру на 64 комнаты, в 40 из них ты так и не побываешь
<nuts_x> не, яблокофон это тема
<nuts_x> айпад - просто игрушка дорогая
<paulelms> вбухивать стоимость мака в домашний компьютер когда большую часть дня проводишь на работе и там есть рабочий компьютер - абсолютно нафик не нужно
<Nastya> paulelms:  ты инденер или программист?
<Nastya> ну к тому что ты явно не менеджер
<paulelms> лол, ты вдвойне угадала, у меня должность "инженер-программист"
<tagezi> да, купить мак , поставить на него убу.. и смотреть на нём мультики )))
<Nastya> нормальный менеджер обосновывает необходимость покупки мака руководству и пользуется служебным макинтошем.
<TheFalkorr> а казалось бы синхронизация всяких закладок и прочего есть в убунту ван.любую папку из хомяка тоже можно синхронизировать (не обязательно в папке убунту ван.вообще любую). дежа дап работает с убунту ван
<paulelms> смотря какой менеджер. Если менеджер фулл-тайм работает в офисе то нафиг ему личный мак
<paulelms> дык это другой вопрос
<Nastya> а инженер программист ноет что мак "не нужен"
<TheFalkorr> но люди все равно не будут пользоваться этим, а жаловаться, что оно не умеет, даже не рповерив
<paulelms> когда фирма покупает - мне по барабану что там, чем круче тем мне лучше
<nuts_x> tagezi купить мак и поставить WIN XP вот это шедевр:-D
<Nastya> кстати, есть и такие
<Nastya> они покупают макинтош из-за хорошеоо железа и отличной клавы
<paulelms> а сам за свои деньги я бы себе мак купил только в том случае, если бы работал на дому сам на себя. А так домашний компьютер... не очень нужен.
<Nastya> и ставят туда любимые винды.
<nuts_x> идиотизм
<Nastya> нет, рационализм
<nuts_x> платить такеи бабки за хорошую клаву?
<nuts_x> я лучше куплю два HP
<paulelms> Nastya я не ною что мак не нужен, я абсолютно осознанно говорю что мак - совершенно неразумная трата для моей семьи, как и для многих других семей обычных людей
<Nastya> просто в РФ маки стоят как самолет, а в нормальных развитых странах маки стоят процентов на 10 больше чем качественный вендоноут
<nuts_x> не только в РФ
<Nastya> paulelms:   Get rich or die trying
<Nastya> ну да, в африке еще
<paulelms> компьютер дома - это чуть-чуть интернета, фотки и торрент скачать
<nuts_x> да ладно
<wormad> всем привет, а как вернуть на стандартный вывод от батареи идет питание или от сети?
<nuts_x> Украина, Сяброрусия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: железо в маках такое же как на других тайваньских заводах. а клавиатура без кнопки Del дюже неудобна
<tagezi> wormad: решил совсем красноглазым стать?
<Nastya> неправда. в маках все железо отлично оттестировано
<paulelms> а если другое железо гораздо дешевле тоже все равно работает, какой смысл в этой оттестированности
<nuts_x> 900$ за 4й айфон это сильно
<wormad> ) типо того... для скрипта надо... а он ресурсоемкий и пускается переодически....
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: чо у них реально нет кнопки дел?
<Nastya> например, там не будет такого как в асусах, которые падают в BSOD при копировании файлов более 2-х ГБ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только бекспейс
<Nastya> она просто другая think different
<nuts_x> Nastya я понял, ты фанат
<Nastya> там бэкспейс умеет и то и другое. он умеет как делете когда со спецкнопкой
<nuts_x> :-D
<Nastya> нет, у меня сраный асус.
<nuts_x> ха
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: абалдеть! (про клаву)
<nuts_x> у меня круче
 * tagezi думает, что за сумму потраченую за мак, можно сгонять на аляску
<nuts_x> два раза
<Nastya> JohnDoe_71Rus:  да, только это надо говорить жеманно, оттопырив мизинчик вверх. ВОт так: "О-бал-дееееть!"
<tagezi> тогда второй раз в новую зеландию )
<tagezi> а дома мне и аспире нравиться )
<Nastya> что делать в аляске без мака?
<nuts_x> действительно..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: "О май гад!"
<bosyi> раньше в мета пакет ubuntu-restricted-extras входили пакеты с ДЖАВОЙ, как теперь ее правильно установить?
<tagezi> горы смотреть.. можзг раслаблять от qt )
<nuts_x> на Аляске дресскод
<nuts_x> без мака не пустят
<nuts_x> особенно в особо северных районах
<wormad> bosyi: openjdk, jre
<nuts_x> медведя другой техники не знают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а еще там раскладка переключается яблоко+пробел
<bosyi> wormad, там просто кучу всяких пакетов разных есть..
<Nastya> знают. просто пульт управления беговыми собаками работает под айос
<tagezi> ничего.. переставим на убунту )
<wormad> тут смотря че те надо....
<tagezi> убунту наша всё )
<paulelms> когда работаешь и семья за компом дома не посидишь особо, даже если очень хочется. так что нафик домой дорогой комп если особо им не будешь пользоваться =) можно интересней потратить эти деньги
<paulelms> маком я кстати пользовался чуть-чуть. Когда работал недолго в одной фирме, в которой стоял мак мини мини для тестирования продукта в нем. Ничего особенного при беглом знакомстве
<Nastya> paulelms:  а ты понял что это BSD?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paulelms: пользовал как раз для дома, кино, музыка, интернет. фото
<pakirava> доброго всем!
<paulelms> Nastya я не понял тебя. P.S. там жеж уже говорят и близко не bsd ядро
<paulelms> всмысле я не понял причем здесь bsd
<paulelms> я только понял что когда я сел за него первый раз я не знал что делать. в доке слева были только браузеры, а мне захотелось запустить терминал
<paulelms> вот я долго не мог понять как это сделать, пока мне коллега не подсказал что там вот есть поиск и там надо ввести терминал. а я искал какое-нибудь меню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paulelms: а теперь такая же фигня в убунту :)
<paulelms> вобщем ничего особенного, я бы не купил за эти деньги, просто более красивая игрушка чем у меня сейчас есть - нетбук с ubuntu. все равно домашний компьютер - игрушка
<paulelms> в убунту меня это полностью устраивает, потому что я знаю куда нажимать =)
<paulelms> тут все-таки сразу видно какая кнопка "главная"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> power?
<paulelms> :D
<paulelms> dash
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paulelms: если что, у меня 10.04 а юнити я только на картинках и роликах видел )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: поюзай.. через неделю гном будет не удобен уже ))
<paulelms> понятно, у меня на работе тоже какой-то старый релиз, все время ругается что он уже  не поддерживается, но мне лень обращать на это внимание
<bosyi> установил пакет openjdk-7-jre, подтянулось кучу всякого ***, а в браузере так и не работает
<paulelms> а дома вот буквально пару дней назад подумал дай ка поставлю 12.04 на нетбук посмотреть - понравилась
<actronix> и что там такого?
<tagezi> bosyi: поставь от оракла
<actronix> по поводу явы советую скрипт update-java-0.5b
<paulelms> до этого после 5.04 ubuntu дома не юзал - ставил посмотреть, но быстро сносил. а вот 12.04 думаю переползти в нее
<actronix> погугли.
<actronix> то что ты всунул в систему яву не значит что ты её включил
<pakirava> bosyi, а в каком браузере?
<bosyi> firefox, там скорее всего ему нужен 6-той jre
<bosyi> дал команду sudo apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre && sudo apt-get autoremove , а оно мне все на 6-той переставило
<svalx> http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/ustanavlivaem-java-7-v-ubuntu
<Nastya> ух ты а геани то какая удобная оказывается
<Nastya> все простенько и интеитивно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: мне удобней панелька сверху и лаунчер внизу. вспоминать как пишутся программы или действия совсем не хочтеся
<Nastya> paulem в том то и дело что в маке есть хороший терминал
<Nastya> мак это ведь бсд со свистелками. так то там есть полноценная консоль и все прилагающееся. только консоль заботливо убрана с глаз пользователей тоб не пугать их
<paulelms> я не говорю что в маке нет терминала
<Nastya> потому юзеры запускают браузеры и пишут твиты, а бородатые сисадмины сидят в маках в терминале и радуются
<paulelms> я говорю что я хотел для начала запустить эмулятор терминала, но на экране был только док с тремя браузерами для тестирования
<paulelms> и собственно первое впечатление от мака "как тут блин ваще нахрен что-то запустить"
<pakirava> paulelms, +
<paulelms> и теперь я не понимаю - чем там так всех интерфейс радует, вполне заурядная поделка. Таких среди linux-дистрибутивов пруд пруди
<Nastya> ты не ценитель искусства.
<Nastya> там нет ШГ
<Nastya> там все отполировано до блеска.
<pakirava> скорее всего тем радует, что не крашится
<pakirava> ШГ?
<Nastya> ну и это тоже
<Nastya> система вылизана и отполирована.
<paulelms> ещё когда фрилансил встречался с дизайнером в кафе и он притащил свой макбук алюминиевый. Тогда я подумал "какой же он некрасивый". сам ноут всмысле
<Nastya> ну ШГ - это плохие, негодные шрифты.
<Nastya> так он АЛюминиевый -- это же очень клево!
<pakirava> paulelms, ну тут уже на вкус и цвет все фломастеры...
<paulelms> Nastya сформировавшийся культ apple пудрит тебе мозги =) это всего лишь качественный ноутбук и хорошая ОС, но не настолько, насколько ты это видишь
<Nastya> это хорошее железо и качественная ось.
<pakirava> ))
<Nastya> не более. но все сделано так, чтоб этим хотелось пользоваться.
<sharikoff> paulelms так говорят те кто не юзал или юзал недолго
<paulelms> я не люблю металлик, у меня тогда был другой нетбук - обычный acer aspire. Он был такой молочно-белый, офигенный, до сих пор считаю его самым красивым =)
<Nastya> в этом и есть культ эппл. их продукцией хочется пользоваться
<pakirava> +
<paulelms> мне бы хотелось ей пользоваться, если бы она стоила нормально. а за такие деньги, я бы впринципе и без компьютера дома обошелся. В ps3 веб-браузер неплохой, а торренты у меня тупая приставка к телевизору с горем пополам качает. И все это вместе мне о
<paulelms> бошлось дешевле чем мак =)
<sharikoff> ну вот
<paulelms> хотя ps3 это тоже тупая трата денег
<sharikoff> в этом то и вся соль
<paulelms> ну так разговор с этого и начинался - не стоит тратить деньги на мак, если они у тебя не лишние =)
<Nastya> paulelms: поймите что оно стоит дорого только в странах третьего мира типа РФ. в нормальных местях оно стоит немногим дороже конкурентов.
<pakirava> вы описали проблему с обеих сторон. а по какому склону катится с этой горы - каждый решает сам.
<sharikoff> даже если не лишние все упирается в качество
<sharikoff> и в удобство
<Nastya> я вот смотрю на свой асус -- и с ужасом поинмаю что кто-то ведь такое г. покупает за свои кровные деньги.
<paulelms> если бы мой личный компьютер был бы моим рабочим - я бы в него вложился, но не факт что это бы был мак. я предпочитаю свободное по. я пробовал сидеть в win7 на работе - совесть замучала
<Nastya> так вот. Именно продукция "С наилучшим соотношением качество/цена" как раз и есть выкинутые деньги.
<Nastya> так как эту фразу стоит читать как " дешевое говно"
<Nastya> помните поговорку про не настолько богаты чтоб покупать дешевые вещи
<paulelms> ну это вам с асусом не повезло, у меня нонейм нетбук нормально работает =) а ещё есть старый ноут msi m670 которым жена пару раз в неделю пользуется - ему уже очень дофига лет, хоть ты тресни - с ним все ок
<Nastya> вот тут также
<Nastya> я в свое время занималась ноутбуками и переработала на более чем сотне моделей
<paulelms> на нем уже все современное тормозит, а он все не ломается
<Nastya> уж поверьте я знаю о чем говорю.
<Nastya> MSI вы будете любить пока не откроете и не псмотрите как оно там внутри сделано.
<paulelms> а какая мне разница как оно внутри сделано
<Nastya> на платы которые примотаны скотчем, на батарейку которая просто висит припаянная на проводах
<Nastya> на отвратительное каество сборки и комплектующих
<Nastya> на китайчатину во всем
<Nastya> вы готовы платить за жто свои деньги? я - нет.
<Nastya> мой асус -- на нем даже экран помыть нельзя -- вода подтекает под стекло и остается между стеклом и TFT панелью
<paulelms> я его изнутри не видел. мне только в ДНС ОЗУ в него воткнули дополнительно, но разглядеть кроме пыли ничего не успел
<paulelms> но работает же
<paulelms> значит качественный
<Nastya> на нем клавиатура отказываетс работать после полугода -- у меня половина клавиш заедает
<paulelms> и он стоил всего 15 тысяч!!! это в те времена когда ноуты были дорогими, я в школе учился
<paulelms> или в колледже уже... чет не помню
<Nastya> поймите что он работает так только потому что с него пылинки сдували
<paulelms> nastya в конце концов - msi msi'у рознь
<paulelms> они очень разными в разные годы были
<Nastya> я говорю про сейчас
<Nastya> чтоб понять что к ему возьмите Lenovo линейки THinkpad поработайте на нем неделю.
<paulelms> с кого пылинки сдували? с моего ноута? это был мой основной компьютер несколько лет, пока я не стал сам зарабатывать и не начал менять гаджеты туда-сюда
<Nastya> вы потом за асеры под угрозой расстрела не сядете.
<paulelms> он заюзан по самое не хочу, у него уже батарея давно в ноль
<sharikoff> вопще пакупайти мак. он такой же как убунту
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/23461/c960fdae
<sharikoff> =)
<paulelms> я видео говно-ноут, это emachines. сначала знакомые взяли - вылетели три клавиши. потом сестре говорил - не бери, и о чудо - вставлял ей клавишу
<Civilian> paulelms: возьми дешевую ленову из G серии )
<Nastya> емашинс это эталон говна
<Resager> как установить приложение в убунте, чтобы можно было в окошке "открыть с помощью" его выбрать? Исключая создание файла в категории /usr/share/applications ибо при обращении к этой директории подвисает убунта у меня (
<paulelms> у меня был acer aspire - первый ноут в котором во всех дистрибутивах linux все работало из коробки, а ещё он такой молочно-белый, ну просто жутко красивый был
<paulelms> кароче впечатления хорошие остались =)
<tagezi> Resager: что за приложение?
<paulelms> продал его зря, чтобы купить планшет на андроиде. потом понял свою ошибку и продал планшет, чтобы купить нетбук, но уже другой
<Resager> tagezi: да мое приложение, на Qt написал.
<Resager> Хоу им файлы открывать
<Resager> *хочу
<pakirava> Resager, а нету в Открыть с помощью -> Другое приоложение...  ?
<Resager> pakirava: нет(
<Civilian> Resager: напиши правило для xdg
<tagezi> там вроде вообще можно выбраться что угодно
<pakirava> Resager, а как ты свое приложение устанавливал?
<paulelms> Resager: ты для него .desktop создай и в .local/share/applications засунь
<Resager> paulelms: при работе с этой локацией тоже подвисает. (
<Civilian> Resager: может это намек на то, что с этим надо разобраться?
<pakirava> +
<Resager> А нету "выбрать другое" наверное потому, что не гномовское окошко (гномовское видимо было заменено, когда ставил другие ВУ
<Resager> DE
<paulelms> Resager: сделай это в терминале
<Resager> Civilian: я не знаю как.. как отследить в чем причина.. подвисает только гарфическая часть на секунд 15 и все
<Resager> paulelms: для каждого файла открывать терминал не торт(
<paulelms> да нет
<paulelms> desktop-файл создай в терминале
<Resager> Civilian: "правило для xdg" посмотрю..
<paulelms> nano ~/.local/share/applications/blabla.desktop
<Civilian> Resager: оно все равно чего-то подобного потребует )
<paulelms> и делов то
<Resager> paulelms: эм... я в gedit создавал
<paulelms> а ваще раз такие проблемы и опыта нет - ~/.* под снос и с чистого диста
<paulelms> листа
<Civilian> Resager: попробуй по-strace'ить граф. приложение, которое подвисает
<Civilian> хотя для этого придется научиться понимать вывод strace'а...
<Resager> Civilian: все гномовские! пытался вывод глядеть, но там тонны инфы, и ничего странного. Создавал тему на форуме, выводил инфу чт овыводит стрейф, никто не ответил
<Civilian> Resager: а как с кдешными?
<Resager> при загрузке под другие DE не подвисает
<pakirava> Resager, а в какой момент подвисает?
<pakirava> создание или запуск .desktop ?
<Resager> подвисает... при открытии картинки дефолтной прогой eog вроде, или при открытии gedit-ом...
<Resager> то есть это скорее из-за системы, нежели проги
<pakirava> создай файл в другом месте, а потом через терминал скопируй...
<pakirava> или даже  не через терминал)
<Resager> началось видимо после установок нескольких DE (mate, kde, xfce)
<Resager> от того кстати у меня по дефолтку не nautilus, а thunar
<Resager> короче каша в настройках системы(
<wormad> подскажите системные мониторы, и статусбары пж
<andrex> conky
<Resager> wormad: indicator-multiload
<wormad> Resager andrex а который из них на рабочем столе в текстовом виде
<wormad> ?
<Resager> wormad: кconky
<andrex> conky
<wormad> спс
<wormad> andrex а это так задуманно что когда я кликаю по рабочему столу то конки скрывается... и если да то как его вернуть?)
<andrex> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<wormad> и как я только раньше жил без конки?
<Sergey_IT> wormad, скоро на конки и смотреть не будешь...
<wormad> Sergey_IT: ну да... от только как свистелка... ща под себя его настрою...
<chapt> господа, глупый вопрос - как проверить, открыт ли 25-й порт на сервере
<chapt> ко всем сейчас почтовым сервам пробовал подключится через телнет - посылает
<artus> chapt, ты его закрывал?
<artus> и да, 25-й обычно пров режет
<chapt> нет
<artus> ну если не закрывал то какие вопросы могут быть? ))
<chapt> правда недавно на 2003 оффтоп пришлось его перевести :(
<chapt> гм, кстати может быть в это и дело
<NoOova> nc айпишник 25
<chapt> спс, полосатые действительно 25-й закрыли
<Civilian> chapt: если это домашний интернет полосатиков, то в личном кабинете фильтрация выпиливается
<Aiveri> всем доброго дня
<chapt> Civilian мобильный
<chapt> 3G
<NoOova> господа как можно вывести на экран произвольный текст в произвольное место?
<Civilian> chapt: мобильный - увы и ах, да
<chapt> да уже начал саппорт долбать)
<artus> chapt, бесполезно, не откроють
<shustrik> ..
<shustrik> как называется пакет графического интерфейса в хУбунту 12.04? ставил стандартом - всё было красиво. Поставил через текст инсталл.  поставил слим - не тот логон.. поставил гдм - тот... теперь ищу ГУИ.. хелп?
<Civilian> shustrik: unity
<Civilian> или xubuntu?
<Civilian> в xubuntu - xfce
<shustrik> я поставил apt-get install xfce4... оно похоже на дебиан 6.0... а хоцца то что устанавливается в стандартной установке(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shustrik: xubuntu-desktop?
<shustrik> ну хорошо... по другому вопрос задам... поставил хфце... поставил гдм... вроде бы то что надо... но я поставил xserver-xorg-video-all... и подозрение как раз в нем... что в стандартном установщике явно ставилось не оно... ибо ну убого вапще всё
<shustrik> да десктоп хубунта
<shustrik> и386 если это поможет)
<artus> а просто поставить ксубунту религия не позволяет? надо извращатцо ?
<Sergey_IT> мы не ищем легких путей
<shustrik> просто поставить хубунту не айс... ибо зачем людям в организации трансмиссия?)))
<artus> че? ты там на залежи веществ набрел чтоль?
<artus> ну коли не айс то извращайся
<shustrik> людям нужен фаер, сандер, либра, пиджин, жедит, гимп, кснапшот и сетевой менеджер который в стандарте был встроен в сунар...  его кстати надо тоже найти
<shustrik> всё остальное людям не нужно... ни игр... ни торрент-клиентов... ну VLC Player ещё... всё остальное - вырезать
<Nastya> shustrik: убунту же!
<shustrik> и чо
<artus> кто такой жедит, сунар, сандер? соображалки как поставить нет, зато пальцы веером, реч заморская фиг разбереш, ломать не строить и вперед к светлому будущему...
<artus> shustrik, может проще удалить то чего не надо , чем фигней страдать то
<shustrik> а чо не понятно-то? jEditm Thunar Thunderbird
<shustrik> jEdit
<shustrik> как поставить я соображаю... как выяснить что это был за пакет - не соображаю... потому и залез в этот чат
<shustrik> ставить вторую виртуалку и сравнивать две аптитуды чота не вариант вашпе
<baronos> а в логи поглядеть историю апт если что то удалял?
<shustrik> дык я ж не удалял) я поставил чистую xUbuntu, и ставлю тока те пакеты которые нужны
<artus> shustrik, чистая ксубунта это если что все что тянется с метапакетом, а не тот изврат что ты пытаешся по частям воткнуть )
<shustrik> чистая ксубунта это текст инсталл, затем черный экран и логин. вот
<artus> shustrik, накрайняк sudo aptitude -R install xubuntu-desktop
<shustrik> ну ща попробуем... чо нам трафик жалко шоле)
<artus> shustrik, уже приход поймал? или тебе пространсвенную лекцию о мифической буковке x прочесть
<chapt> ухты, как много нового тут
<chapt> а с каких это пор Xubuntu  без иксов инсталлится?
<shustrik> artus вместо издевательств, лучше бы помог узнать название пакета
<shustrik> chapt грузишься с диска, выбираешь через Ф6 эксперт инсталл и ставишь тока ось)
<chapt> shustrik: зачем?
<shustrik> chapt чтобы не ставить лишнего, а поставить только то с чем люди будут работать
<chapt> если у тебя кривые руки чтобы потом самому все нормально доставить - зачем такие извраты?
<artus> shustrik, уух, и без Ф6 ты только ось ставиш если что
<shustrik> artus а также игры, торрентклиент, постоянно запрашивающиеся обновлялки и куча всякой ненужной людям хрени
<artus> ии?
<artus> оно всяко жрать не просит
<chapt> shustrik: тебя так сильно смущают дополнительные 100 метров что займет система на винте?
<shustrik> люди на работе должны работать, а для работы игры и торрент клиенты не нужны
<shustrik> да
<chapt> shustrik ну в таком случаке, что ты делаешь в этом чате в рабочее время?
<shustrik> работаю)
<artus> мдя... :D
<shustrik> и пытаюсь у линуксоидов получить грамотный хелп а не ответ "я не знаю, потому что я тупо ставил по умолчанию ибо подробных настроек никогда не делал"
<chapt> shustrik man dpkg
<chapt> вперед и с песней
<shustrik> чудно))) dpkg-reconfigure... а чо конфигурить-то? название пакета))))
<chapt> shustrik там все есть и объяснимо
<artus> shustrik, мальчик, тебе же сказали, если тебе надо свистелки и красивости то проще выпилить чем воткнуть, вопторых я тебе уже сказал как без всякого доп мусора поставить ксубунту, но так как ты писатель а не читатель, то можеш
<artus> дальше делать вид что ты работаеш
<shustrik> ладно.. хрен с ними с иксами... вопрос более приземленный... сделал текст-инсталл... как в консоли вместо квадратов сделать русский язык?
<artus> после иксов сломалось? ))
<shustrik> нет) ещё до установки всего..
<chapt> shustrik ты не поверишь http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=ubuntu+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B+%D1%81+%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8+%D1%88%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8+%D0%B2+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8&lr=971
<chapt> http://www.google.ru/search?ie=UTF-8&hl=ru&q=ubuntu%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B%20%D1%81%20%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%20%D1%88%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%84%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8%20%D0%B2%20%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8
<shustrik> оно в установке спросило что языковые пакеты догрузить надо... я сказал догрузить... оно чего-то накачало... но в консольке руского не появилось...
<andrex> goo.gl
<chapt> andrex - да, извините что им не воспользовался
<artus> chapt, позно, на тебя уже порчу навели
<chapt> artus: меня великий яндекс защитит, я верю )
<baronos> классно мне, в консольке русский после установки, не ломается, люблю свою ОС :D
 * pakirava устанавливает Ubuntu в виртуалке, запущенной в Ubuntu.
 * andrex устанавливает ubuntu в виртуалке запущенную на ubuntu в виртуалке итд
<shustrik> я в винде... а убунта в виртуалке... на кой мне целый комп под тестирование установки выделять)  прям дикие какие-то
 * pakirava забыл сказать, что этим он обновляет ту ОС, в которой запущена виртуалка
<shustrik> вашпе дикие
<pakirava> тупо нет выхода
<pakirava> а, я еще не сказал, что эта ОС установлена через wubi
<shustrik> госпадя.... и это я ещё возмущаюсь что в чатах игрушек сидит школота....
<baronos> ставь рашн федору ремикс, там инсталятор позволяет установить минимал xfce
<baronos> будет тебе тупо две панели браузер и текстовый редактор с фм
 * andrex ушел готовить уроки, ато опять во 2 классе оставят)
<shustrik> т.е. я так понимаю, что никто не знает как называется этот пакет?))) линуксоиды)
<baronos> какой?
<artus> baronos, можеш не напрягатцо, ему 3 раза уже говорили
<baronos> artus: ну ладненько, буду дальше принтер мучать :D
<shustrik> графический интерфейс xUbuntu который ставится в стандартной установке
<Civilian> shustrik: "apt-cache search xfce"
<shustrik> xfce4 уже стоит
<shustrik> интерфейс подобен Win98... всё угловатое и некрасивое
<baronos> xubuntu-dekstop
<Civilian> shustrik: как настроил, так и выглядит )
<andrex> 4 раз)
<shustrik> а про этот десктоп ща скажу чо пишет
<baronos> это метапакет который тянет всю xfce ДЕ с ПО и всем шлаком как и само это ДЕ.
<shustrik> вот... а ВСЁ тянуть не надо)
<pakirava> baronos, а какой принтер?
<shustrik> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости: xubuntu-desktop : Зависит: update-manager но он не будет установлен Рекомендует: update-notifier но он не будет установлен
<baronos> shustrik: sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install xubuntu-desktop
<artus> baronos, да не доходит до него, 2же говорилось же
<shustrik> artus а ты написал хоть раз так как написал баронос?
<baronos> shustrik:  artus | shustrik, накрайняк sudo aptitude -R install xubuntu-desktop
<artus> shustrik, а давай я тя носом ткну и зобяню нафиг как лживое создание, ок ?
<shustrik> что такое аптитуд -Р я не нашел, поэтому и не пробовал
<baronos> artus: индивидум очередной писатель вообщем :D
<shustrik> написал по бароносу
<shustrik> результат: xubuntu-desktop : Зависит: update-manager но он не будет установлен )
<baronos> pakirava: лазерджет П1005
<Civilian> shustrik: добавь в список update-manager :)
<pakirava> HP?
<baronos> угу
<pakirava> а, не... я с Canon бодался...
<shustrik> Civilian т.е. я специально отказывался от назойливой обновлялки, чтобы её поставить?))
<shustrik> ну если только поставить на время а потом грохнуть... ммм
<baronos> у меня то не стабильная ОСь? так что это очевидно? что буду воевать с принтером :D
<Civilian> shustrik: попытка грохнуть её утянет xubuntu-desktop за собой )
<Civilian> выключить - да, можешь )
<artus> shustrik, мм, ты настолько крут что сам решает чего надо системе , чего нет, но при всем при том не в состоянии поставить пакет? так может ниразу не убунта то виновата?
<Civilian> shustrik: смотри ) xubuntu-desktop это мета-пакет с кучей всякого софта. Тебе, чтобы все было "красиво" нужна часть. У тебя есть вариант - подобрать все самому (опционально смотреть зависимости и ставить их руками), либо смириться с тем, что на 20 полезных пакет
<Civilian> ов будет установлено 10 мусорных
<Civilian> выбор за тобой
<shustrik> вот вот))) я уже зависимости и смотрю этого десктопа... ща буду пробовать ставить по очереди и добиваться красоты без мусора)) благодарствую
<artus> а мсысл ради торентокачалок извращатцо, проще убрать из меню все лишнее
<Civilian> shustrik: читай описание )
<shustrik> проще поставить то что нужно и о ненужном даже не думать)
<Civilian> shustrik: полный контроль в убунте ты не получишь
<Civilian> как и в любом бинарном дистрибутиве
<Civilian> с таким подходом тебе к source-based дистрибутивам типа генты
<shustrik> да дело-то не в полном контроле))) а в установленных пакетах, которые людям на работе не нужны)
<Civilian> shustrik: они так и так будут
<tagezi> а зависимости пишут просто так, от нечего делать
<Civilian> shustrik: собирают пакеты в соответствии с некими своими представлениями
<Civilian> соответственно и флаги при конфигурировании свои, а соответственно и мусор с твоей точки зрения
<shustrik> Civilian не) я когда первый раз поставил убунту себе домой - чес говоря жуть как обрадовался наличию сети в сунаре, трансмиссии в меню, встроенному фаерфоксу и куче прелестей... но на работе  людям этого не нужно... кому надо реально - те находят
<pakirava> отличный анекдот...
<shustrik> ну пиджин для офисного джаббера)
<Civilian> shustrik: ну не нужно - не пользуйся )
<Civilian> или ты не себе ставишь?
<shustrik> неа) не нужно - не ставь :)
<shustrik> конеш не себе)
<Civilian> shustrik: это просто не к убунте такой подход )
<andrex> пичатеая машинка, и пущай работают.
<andrex> *е*н
<shustrik> я тестирую в виртуалке... чтобы потом ставить уже людям) щас они на дебианах сидят... кто на 4м, кто на 5м, кто на 6м... зачем такой зоопарк версий) всех переведем на хУбунту 12.04 и всьо)
<shustrik> а заодно и сервера все переставим на убунту-сервер) начальник серверами занимается - я клиентами
<Civilian> shustrik: а на сервере что?
<shustrik> тоже зоопарк дебианов)))
<Civilian> shustrik: уверен что ничего не сломается?
<shustrik> шлюз исключение)) недавно свеженький поставили...
<artus> shustrik, смысл?
<shustrik> Civilian это уже не моя головная боль))) моя задача обеспечить железо для нового домен-контроллера и dhcp....  его задача настроить так как ЕМУ нужно)
<shustrik> artus это не мне надо) а начальнику)
<shustrik> хотя в текущей конфигурации серверной я бы сам много чего поменял... чем мы собсно и будем заниматься в ближайший месяц)
<shustrik> есть... иконочки как надо... теперь панелька
 * andrex думает, что работникам накласть на интерфейс, лижбы вконтактик не заблочил, гад админ, и косынку оставил.
<shustrik> косынок итак ни у кого нет))) соцсети заблочены, их анонимайзеры тоже) флешки на страницах, куча баннерной рекламы) короче людям разрешено всё то что не запрещено) а запрещено крайне много)
<Civilian> бедные люди
<umren> да, бедные люди.. приходится работать
<umren> самое нелюбимое занятие на работе
<pakirava> если есть деньги на хорошее администрирование - они не бедные, но несчастные.
<Civilian> umren: людям иногда отвлекаться на что-то надо )
<andrex> я бы ещё и телефон отключил.
<umren> и так ходят курить каждые 30 минут
<Civilian> umren: блочить, помоему, надо тем кто не работает от слова совсем )
<shustrik> вот вот... напротив меня два отдела... с завидной регулярностью.... не глядя друг на друга почти ровно через каждый час оба вдвоем выходят покурить
<shustrik> оба руководителя отдела
<shustrik> *отделов
<umren> сходил покурил минут 10-15 раз в час. Потом пришел погонял косынку поиграл вконтакте и початился, посмотрел кино
<umren> о пора домой!
<shustrik> угу))) сквид + сарг всё видят)))
<shustrik> потом объяснительную ген.диру)
<Civilian> umren: ну вот таким и нужно все перекрывать )
<andrex> ага потом начальству прислали историю похождений на работе, и он высчитал не проработанные часы из зп
<umren> shustrik а кто у вас все это анализирует? кто где был итд?
<umren> ты?
<shustrik> угумс)
<umren> сочуствую
<shustrik> д не))) норм)))
<andrex>  <оффтоп> http://bash.im/quote/416864 </оффтоп>
<umren> нуу факт в том, что это работа которая бессмыслена по сути
<shustrik> там же видно всё) огромный единоразовый трафик - пошел выяснил... ага... фильм онлайн - заблочить + объяснительная...  достаточно пару раз громко по офису об этом объявить - всё))) народ будет инетом пользоваться более грамотно)
<pr0mode> всем ку
<shustrik> исключение - дизайнеры))) они клипарты качают) тут ничо не поделаешь))) но вот сидел какой-то журналист... трафик в час не превышал 10-15 метров... а тут на тебе 100-200 метров скачал... что это было? ткнул - получил сцыль - узнал - доложил - выдал награÐ
 * andrex понял как некоторые люди читают книги
<shustrik> umren или ты подумал что я каждый день этим занимаюсь?))) не))) раз в месяц) всё равно хожу чтобы трафик по отделам посчитать) выделить 5 минут на беглый анализ статистики не сложно) если будет косяк - он виден на графике сразу же)
<tagezi> что бы не делать лиж бы ничего не делать
<umren> shustrik тогда ладно) не так уж критично)
<shustrik> umren не) народ у нас понятливый) если кому-то надо будет скачать а он не сможет из-за скорости - он пойдет к админам... мы выясним куда вся скорость съелась... а мы выясним это 100%... затем пойдем к сожравшему и выясним зачем он скушал инет... если 
<Civilian> shustrik: я почему-то думал что у вас дефакто все запрещено
<shustrik> ну у руководителей-то отделов нет))) им-то нужен полный доступ)
<shustrik> а всем остальным заблочено)))
<Civilian> shustrik: тогда все же жалко работников
<shustrik> Civilian если честно, то начиная со среды и по самый конец пятницы людям просто некогда этим всем заниматься.... менеджеры на обзвоне... операторы на входящих... дизы на верстке и согласовании макетов... журналюги вапще круглосуточно новости пи
<Civilian> shustrik: ну это да, просто бывают же ситуации когда свободная минутка и работы вроде нет и т.п.
<shustrik> Civilian опять же таки... когда я сюда пришел - соц.сети были заблочены... но народ нашел анонимайзеры и всё равно сидел в контакте... я это увидел... и сказал сразу... я об этом ничего не знаю... люлей за то что не промониторил я получить - получу... но
<andrex> пущай развлекаются на своих телефонах планшетах итп. рабочие компы не для этого.
<Civilian> andrex: да как сказать, помоему пока задачи делаются в срок и качественно - какая разница чем ты занимашься остальное время?
<shustrik> Civilian мне тоже слегка вставили... но теперь у всех закрыто всё... а многие не получили весьма солидные суммы в зарплате того месяца))) а всё потому что при приеме на работу все подписывают документик о том что на работе нужно работать)
<Civilian> shustrik: ну я просто с этим мало согласен )
<andrex> у меня одна бухгалтерша 80 гигов на винте загадила своим пресли, пришлось квоты делать
<shustrik> большая разница) контакт, жена, интриги, любовницы - всё дома... на работе сиди работай... нечего делать? повышай квалификацию, обучайся и т.д.
<shustrik> сидишь без дела - подойди к начальнику и скажи что хочешь что-то сделать... получи работу, за которую потом получишь премию...
<artus> ой ли, прям сказочное королевство
<shustrik> не лям получишь, а премию :)
<tagezi> это интересно где так?
<tagezi> я вот чем больше работаю, тем меньше получаю )
<shustrik> ну у нас у всех отделов так дело обстоит... не хочешь работать - будешь сидеть на окладе - твоё право... хочешь работать - будешь получать больше...  хочешь получать ещё больше? да не вопрос, мы найдем чем заняться
<Civilian> shustrik: ну это хорошо тогда )
<tagezi> это наверное не в россии )
<shustrik> Civilian подскажи пжл есчо?)
<shustrik> tagezi Омск)))
<Civilian> shustrik: что есчо? )
<tagezi> а что за контора?
<shustrik> Civilian в стандартной установке открываешь Thunar и там было в левой панельке под файловой системой СЕТЬ... эммм... видать я что-то недоставил из базовых пакетов...  как оно называется?( ну оч надо... не хочу людей на smb4k опять сажать
<shustrik> аптгет грит что network-manager установлен
<shustrik> tagezi Издательский Дом)
<Civilian> shustrik: network manager это не то несколько
<Civilian> shustrik: понятия не имею честно говоря ) не пользуюсь xfce :)
<Sergey_IT> shustrik, а ты сейчас на работе?
<shustrik> Sergey_IT ну а хде ж исчо) позвонить мне хошь?)))
<Sergey_IT> shustrik, увольнять тебя надо, что здесь сидишь. Все, что тебе надо, можно вычитать на форуме
<artus> а где еще амбициозным еникеям то сидеть :D
<shustrik> Sergey_IT 1) рабочий день уже окончен, поэтому моё нахождение на работе - сугубо моё личное дело 2) форумы это чтение и поиск, чат это вопрос - ответ, поэтому я сочетаю оба варианта для более полноценного результата поиска вопроса на ответ)
<shustrik> Sergey_IT где быстрее ответят? на форуме или в чате?)))
<pakirava> в гугле
<artus> shustrik, эмм, а нафига отвечать ? если все уже давно расписано по 100500 раз то
<baronos> он имеет ввиду, что все ответы уже давно есть, и нужно вбить в поиск то что нужно и получишь сразу ответ!
<Civilian> baronos: пользование поиском это особый навык, недоступный половине живых людей
<artus> трафик через сквид, но для видимости бурной деятельности трансмишн всеравно надо выпилить , ога )) нафига он тогда нужен - непонятно
<shustrik> а зачем тебе торрент-клиент на работе?
<artus> shustrik, тебе занятцо больше нечем чтоль?
<artus> ну идет он дефолтом в поставке, и что? торенты ж у вас итак зарезаны же
<Civilian> shustrik: если торренты у вас порезаны, то что они этим клиентом-то сделают? )
<Civilian> а если и не зарезаны, ну придешь ты с дубинкой шипастой
<artus> а если не зарезаны - то сами себе злобные буратины, и не фигней с выпиливанием надо заниматцо ...
<shustrik> Civilian если торренты порезаны, тогда зачем клиент?
<Civilian> shustrik: меньше работы тебе )
<ghabit> Добрый день. С настройкой minidlna может кто-нибудь подсобить?
<shustrik> нет конеш) тут тока в гугл шлют
<shustrik> на личном опыте проверено)
<ghabit> shustrik, что за трабла у тебя?
<shustrik> ghabit ставлю xUbuntu полностью с нуля ручками) ищу название пакета, который позволяет Thunar'y ходить по локальным сетям... в стандартной установке видел такую фичу, терь хочу её поставить ручками)) в поисках)
<Civilian> shustrik: apt-cache search thunar plugin ?
<ghabit> shustrik, $ apt-cache search thunar пробовал?
<shustrik> дык сунар-то стоит)
<shustrik> о... плагин... ща поисчу...
<Civilian> да и вообще apt-cache thunar
<ghabit> shustrik, имелось в виду в полученном списке поискать по описанию нужную тебе вещь.
<Civilian> он может быть как-то странно называться
<Civilian> и сие все гуглиться
<shustrik> я понял что это поиск)
<ghabit> Так вот по поводу minidlna. Проблема №1 "[2012/05/05 00:20:45] sql.c:40: error: SQL ERROR 8 [attempt to write a readonly database]", проблема №2 "[2012/05/05 00:20:45] inotify.c:89: error: inotify_add_watch(/media/e/tmp/tmpmovies/bu) [Отказано в доступе]"
<Civilian> shustrik: еще говорят проверить что есть всякие gvfs'ы нужные ) но гугл ит сам )
<shustrik> Civilian ghabit вы не обессудьте что я возможно начинаю вопросы всё тупее и тупее задавать... седня суббота... а организм и почки ещё не получили пятницы... мозг квадратный...
<Civilian> ghabit: переведи оба )
<shustrik> Civilian гвфс я ужо сам нагуглил... но он установлен
<ghabit> Civilian, перевел, и там и там судя по всему проблема в правах.
<Civilian> ghabit: ну на второе, есть подозрение, что нужны права рута
<Civilian> на первое - ты же базу настраивал )
<Civilian> тебе виднее куда оно тыкается
<ghabit> как проверить от чьего имени тогда демон запущен?
<Civilian> ghabit: в ps'е посмотреть? ) или вспомнить как ты его запускаешь
<andrex> хотите норм поддержку платите каноникал, и пущай они вам помогают. а тут добровольцы, и помогают по жеданию
<ghabit> и как его правильно в автозагрузку зашпилить?
<Civilian> ghabit: а как ты сделал?
<ghabit> Civilian, я установил minidlna пакет, залез в /etc/minidlna.conf, установил опцию inotify=yes, потом сделал update-rc.d minidlna enable
<ghabit> но!
<ghabit>  /etc/init.d/minidlna status
<Civilian> ghabit: от рута конечно же?
<ghabit> через sudo все
<ghabit> status возвращает *is not running
<ghabit> но по факту - раннинг
<ghabit> ибо на телевизоре видно
<tagezi> andrex: предлогаю сделать клеймо, и, каждому вошедшему и начинабщему качать права, выставлять на лоб его)
<Civilian> ghabit: update-rc.d вообще добавляет его в автозапуск )
<ghabit> Civilian, я не очень еще шарю, я что-то неправильно сделал?
<Civilian> ghabit: да вроде правильно, но прибей текущего демона и запусти через инит-скрипт его
<Civilian> для начала
<ghabit> killall minidlna - верно?
<ghabit> а потом /etc/init.d/minidlna start - правильно?
<ghabit> если да - сделал
<ghabit> но статус возвращает is not running
<ghabit> но он по факту работает
<ghabit> хрень какая-то
<artus> !enter | ghabit
<ubuntuhelp> ghabit: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<ghabit> Прошу прощения.
<artus> gim_, ps aux | greep minidlna говорит чего то ?
<gim_> artus: м?
<artus> промахнулся ))
<ghabit> minidlna 11434  0.0  0.0 181924  2556 ?        Ssl  15:51   0:00 /usr/bin/minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf -P /var/run/minidlna/minidlna.pid
<ghabit> ghabit   11466  0.0  0.0  14824   932 pts/0    S+   15:52   0:00 grep --color=auto minidlna
<Civilian> ghabit: а версия убунты?
<ghabit> 12.04
<artus> ghabit, ну все, чего тебе еще надо?
<Civilian> ghabit: ну оно запускается от имени minidlna пользователя, это может связано с inotify быть
<Civilian> artus: он пытается заставить работать inotify с ним
<artus> Civilian, это что за зверь? )
<Civilian> artus: подсистема ядра, реагирующая на изменения файлов на ФС грубо говоря
<Civilian> artus: он запишет файл и minidlna получит событие об этом
<Civilian> сразу же как только будет сделан close
<Civilian> хотя я не знаю для чего оно использует inotify :)
<ghabit> это медиасервер
<artus> таки да, смысла в нем мало
<ghabit> т.е. по идее он должен при добавлении файла добавлять его себе в базу
<ghabit> чтобы его было видно с телевизора
<Civilian> artus: ну почему мало? оно новые фаылы будет добавлять не опрашивая ничего
<Civilian> как я понимаю если стоит no, то оно будет тупо ходить рекурсивно по ФС
<Civilian> периодически
<Civilian> а если yes то просто подпишется на CLOSE_WRITE от ядра
<ghabit> общая задумка такая, смотрите. Есть телевизор со встроенным wifi и dlna клиентом. Таким образом я могу смотреть кино по воздуху на телевизоре.
<artus> ghabit, можеш , от того работает ли Inotify или нет , ничего не изменится
<ghabit> artus, не понимаю.
<Civilian> ghabit: я выше написал )
<Civilian> ghabit: если не работает intofiy оно просто будет грузить систему чуть больше
<Civilian> но тоже добавлять файлы
<Civilian> по крайней мере так следует из гугления
<ghabit> понял
<artus> вобщем прозрачно и незаметно)
<ghabit> но - там есть опция не inotify, а просто notify. Можно установить промежуток времени, втечении которго будет производиться полный рескан коллекции.
<ghabit> Это крайне неудобно.
<Civilian> ghabit: inotify тоже раз в какой-то промежуток времени срабатывает
<ghabit> Поэтому вопросы все еще остаются. Почему /etc/init.d/minidlna status возвращает not running даже когда он работает?
<artus> notify_interval чтоль?
<ghabit> artus, да
<artus> ghabit, потому что так криво был собран пакет
<artus> ghabit, ты из репы ставил или компилял?
<ghabit> Следующий вопрос - как правильно добавить /etc/init.d/minidlna start в автозапуск? artus, ставил из репы.
<VMV> всем привет!
<Civilian> ghabit: ты это уже сделал
<Civilian> ghabit: update-rc.d это делает
<ghabit> ага, enable - значит правильный вариант,понял.
<artus> ghabit, ну значит стоит, попробуй sudo service minidlna stop
<artus> ghabit, вобщем если работает - не парся, при загрузке подниметцо автоматом )
<VMV> объясните плз, чем отличается драйвер видеокарты "рекомендуемый" от "плановые обновления"?
<ghabit> artus, не цепляет добавляемые файлы.
<ghabit> notify_interval может раскоментить в конфиге?
<VMV> то есть там "current" и "current-updates"
<artus> ghabit, ну да
<ghabit> VMV, один из них у меня просто плохо работал - монитор моргал (nvidia gtx470)
<VMV> так там версии разные?
<artus> VMV, неуверен не трогай, хотя в убунте и само сломатцо может)
<VMV> вот сейчас изменил на "рекомендуемый", и мне кажется немного шустрей все стало)
<artus> особенно при обновках
<ghabit> а у меня gnome-shell долго стартует - ударить хочется - приходиться терпеть :)
<VMV> artus, бывает и такое) просто убирал синие лица в ютубе, и вот озадачился)
<VMV> ghabit, а у меня юнити
<VMV> система вроде быстро загружается, а после логина долго висит
<ghabit> вот-вот
<VMV> секунд 30-40
<ghabit> после логина
<VMV> аж бесит
<ghabit> до включения рабочего стола
<ghabit> та же самая штука
<VMV> ага
<VMV> раньше такого не было
<ghabit> ударить хочется
<artus> ghabit, ну сек 15 отсилы же , какое это долго , ну и хибернейт никто не отменял )
<VMV> 10.04 быстрей грузилась
<VMV> началось все с 11.10 у меня
<VMV> artus, даже после перезагрузки
<ghabit> artus, система ведь простаивает. Там 20 сек, тут 20 сек, и еще 20 сек - минута.
<VMV> редко, но все же)
<artus> а вообще на гш up 8 days , так что гуд
<ghabit> у меня каждый раз так
<VMV> обновления иногда просят ребут)
<artus> обойдутся )
<VMV> это у меня привычка первым делом как за комп сел, апдейт проверить
<VMV> не могу избавиться)
<ghabit> поставь gentoo
<ghabit> таких привычек появиться - сам удвишься
<VMV> ghabit, например?)
<VMV> кстати, у кого на ноуте убунта?)
<VMV> есть еще старая надоедливая проблема
<fresh_fm> у меня
<Sergey_IT> на  нете*
<ghabit> напнимер в ~ ветке там (среднее между stable и unstable)  - обновления каждые пару часов.
<VMV> после перезагрузки подсветка уменьшается
<VMV> и приходится вручную добавлять каждый раз
<VMV> это решается?
<fresh_fm> есть какая нить прога на убунту, для ремонта жестких дисков?
<Sergey_IT> отвертка
<VMV> есть запускаемая с диска mhdd
<VMV> мне помогла когда-то
<VMV> так что, с подсветкой я один такой?)
<pakirava> подскажите: я создал скрипт, запускающий программу с определенным ключем(генерируется в ходе выполнения скрипта). и нужно, чтобы в dash'e у всех пользователей были два ярлыка - для запуска программы и для запуска скрипта. я поместил новый .desktop-файл в /us
<pakirava> r/share/applications/ , а скрипт - в /opt/scriptname/ . но разбирающиеся люди на это посмотрели и зафукали. говорят, что в /opt/ никогда ничего класть не надо. объясните, пожалуйста.
<pakirava> VMV, столкнулся. не справился.
<ghabit> заработало!!!1111eleven
<ghabit> пойду в ребут схожу на предмет проверки автостарта
<freeoneed> помогите, я удалил файлы с флешки, но они все равно занимают место. В чем проблема?
<Sergey_IT> VMV, а в систем сеттингс - брайтнес не помогает?
<ghabit> freeoneed, удали их из корзины :)
<VMV> Sergey_IT, а что именно там крутить?
<Sergey_IT> яркость
<VMV> там вроде все нормально выставлено
<VMV> нет же там параметра для ребута
<VMV> общесистемные только
<VMV> и еще такой вопрос) к телеку подключаю ноут, а системные "Мониторы" в параметрах не обнаруживают его, только если в нвидиа сеттингс менять
<ghabit> minidlna сама не стартует
<ghabit> как полечить/проверить?
<VMV> хотя в анонсе была новость что вылечили "Мониторы", чяднт?
<ghabit> у меня тоже второгомонитора не видно.
<VMV> nvidia settings его нормально определяют, просто напряжно каждый раз их вызывать и настраивать...в 10.04 по-моему нажатием хоткеев даже работало
<VMV> многое походу выпилили..а зря..
<doronskiy> хорошо, что не выпилили ядро
<Civilian> VMV: если nvidia-settings то у них есть опции по консольному запуску
<Civilian> можно сохранить файл и в автозапуск поставить подгрузку настроек
<Civilian> или тупо применить пару параметров
<Civilian> пойду домой что ли...
<VMV> Civilian, чтоб они сами определяли подключение телека?
<Civilian> VMV: вышли недавно драйвера 302-ой серии, в них xrandr полноценный как везде
<Civilian> VMV: со вторым монитором такая штука, т.к. у nvidia до 302-ых дров не было поддержки xrandr
<Civilian> у них свой костыль о котором кроме nvidia-settings и дров никто не знает
<VMV> т.е. есть смысл поставить новые дровишки?)
<ghabit> как добавить minidlna в автостарт? :)
<Civilian> VMV: они в статусе "превью релиз"
<Civilian> т.е. могут глючить адово
<VMV> тогда ждем'c)
<Civilian> ghabit: update-rc.d add minidlna default - нет?
<freeoneed> подскажите пожалуйста, поставил xfce, открываю любую папку и не вижу иконки папки, вообще никаких иконок
<doronskiy> а названия каталогов видны?
<doronskiy> я с таким не сталкивался, но первым делом попробовал бы запустить проводник из консоли и посмотреть вывод при открытии папок
<andrex> темы поставь
<doronskiy> наверняка там бы проскочили сообщения о неудачных обращениях к иконкам
<doronskiy> по крайней мере, так было бы возможно вычислить нужные пути и копать дальше
<freeoneed> doronskiy: спасибо, попробую
<freeoneed> вот только как запустить проводник с консоли...?
<Sergey_IT> а что такое проводник?
<freeoneed> ну файловый менеджер, thunar есть в меню
<doronskiy> ну попробуй ввести в консоли thunar
<freeoneed> ошибку пишет
<freeoneed> Thunar: Не удалось открыть «(unreachable)/»: Ошибка при получении информации о файле «/(unreachable)/(unreachable)/(unreachable)/»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<freeoneed> а, блин, я не с корня запускал
<freeoneed> запустил, но никаких ошибок нету
<andrex> да блин, темы значков постаь уже
<doronskiy> попробуй накинь темы, да
<doronskiy> если уж ошибок нет
<andrex> поумолчанию там нету никаких вабще.
<doronskiy> ключевая фраза)
<doronskiy> хотя.. когда я знакомился с xcfe, вроде бы были иконки.. ну, не суть
<freeoneed> во, точно, спасибо, я просто думал что хотя бы какая нибудь тема будет
<freeoneed> а оно вот как, спасибо
<freeoneed> теперь намного приятней смотреть
<doronskiy> а там правда щас реализовали прозрачность? сто лет не видел xfce
<Sergey_IT> настолько прозрачно, что ничего не видно )
<freeoneed> пока не наблюдаю, но ищу
<doronskiy> настолько прозрачно, что видна стена за монитором
<fresh_fm> какой программой можно жесткии починить? линукс его видит , обращение к диску есть но папки копируються с учетом 1мб.- 30 минут.  виндовс его видит только  через 20 минут. но обращения к нему нет тоесть вобще не открываеться и система тупит и останавливает
<fresh_fm> сам же  жесткии он внутрении.  подсоеденил через бокс к компу его (USB)
<Sergey_IT> в любом случае - менять
<Sergey_IT> может диск не раскручивается (как то было такое)
<fresh_fm> сам же ноутбук упал с четвертого этажа. и остался жив
<umren> fresh_fm никак
<umren> fresh_fm меня ноутбук
<umren> меняй
<artus> fresh_fm, урони еще раз, авось починитцо)
<fresh_fm> да это не я его кидал . мне его чувак один отдал
<umren> жена с балкона?
<umren> когда увидела какие сайты посещает его владелец
<fresh_fm> да не . он сам его скинул
<umren> когда увидел какие сайты посещает его жена?
<ghabit> Ладно, может подскажите как скайп установить? :)
<paulelms> ghabit: этот вопрос исчерпывающе рассмотрен в google. Нет ну правда, неужели сложно хотяб на сайт skype зайти.
<nuts_x> вера не позволяет
<nuts_x> видимо
<Sergey_IT> skype из реп
<ghabit> paulelms, nuts_x, лучше подскажите как избавиться от задержки после ввода пароля в окне логина.
<ghabit> В гугле про это ничего не написано.
<ghabit> А в гугле написано включить репозиторий от партнеров.
<ghabit> Только убунту крашится при нажании на "партнеры каноникал" в источниках.
<Sergey_IT> ghabit, что за задержка?
<ghabit> а еще lts написано
<nuts_x> задержка?
<ghabit> Sergey_IT, окно логина - ввожу пароль - ожидание секунд 10, потом начинает все грузится.
 * nuts_x подумал про другую задержку....
<paulelms> ghabit: ты бы и начинал тогда с того, что известным способом не получилось
<Sergey_IT> ghabit, почему ты думаешь, что не сразу что то грузится?
<ghabit> Sergey_IT, по двум причинам. Это поведение только с ubuntu 12.04, вторая причина - обращений к жесткому диску нет, проц не загружен.
<ghabit> Как будто вейт прописан
<Sergey_IT> ghabit, у меня на нетбуке также, но грузится не дольше чем на десктопе
<crazymouse> Добрый вечер. Есть какой нить аналог программы типа билайн интернет (отправка sms/проверка баланса) под 12.04? или старым способом через терминал cat&
<ghabit> Проблема не только у меня кстати.
<ghabit> <VMV> система вроде быстро загружается, а после логина долго висит <ghabit> вот-вот <VMV> секунд 30-40 <ghabit> после логина <VMV> аж бесит
<nuts_x> ну по 12й не подскажу
<nuts_x> я пока ее не ставил
<ghabit> крашится кстати все, что только можно
<ghabit> хоть ты дистр меняй
<ghabit> зря новую версию ставил такое ощущение
<nuts_x> как бы согласен
<ghabit> eiskaltdc юзает кто?
<ghabit> Перехват магнет ссылок включил в настройках - а по факту не работает.
<ferrer3> привет, можете помочь с установкой дров для intel graphics hd - скачал архив с оф сайта, пишу ./configure в ответ получаю permission denied
<andrex> они стоят из коробки
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, а что не работает?
<amgarchIn9> Ну и что? Помогите-таки человеку что-нибудь сломать! :-)
<ferrer3> да старая проблема из релиза в релиз, всегда яркость на максимуме и ничего не помогает.
<amgarchIn9> это ACPI скорее
<ferrer3> ещё а дополнительный драйверах вообще нет никаких дров для этой встроенной интеловской карты
<[Raiden]> У интела на хомсайте есть инфа  как ставить и полная документация по настройке
<[Raiden]> там даже ест ькак из свн поставить
<[Raiden]> но сначала рекомундую поискать на ппа, если зачем-то надо свежий драйвер
 * TheFalkorr подумал, что принимать анальгин от паралича - это глупо
<TheFalkorr> ferrer3: но ты продолжай
<amgarchIn9> man acpi_listen Сигнал от Fn-клавиш есть, ferrer3?
<ferrer3> Райден, я бы рад, я и скачал архив с дровами. Запускаю как написано в файле инстолл. Пытаюсь скомпилить, но пишет после команды конфигуре что пермишшн денайд
<ferrer3> Да от фн клавиш сигнал есть, но яркость при этом не меняется, хоть и полоса яркости якобы двигается. Так же она не меняется через консоль какой-то там командой и через настройки тоже через ползунок не меняется
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: в дополнительных показываются только закрытые дрова, у интела открытые и идут в стандартной поставке. Яркость я думаю можно настроить.
<[Raiden]> хотя иногда в свежих есть смысл
<amgarchIn9> backlight и видео не совсем одно и то же
<ferrer3> у меня кстати ещё проблема с вайфай адаптером atheros ar9285, но я пока не взялся потому что глаза от яркости болят
<[Raiden]> amgarchIn9: а что такое backlight ? :)
<ferrer3> amgarchIn9: а можно попожробнее я в грабе прописывал с бэклайтом что-то, много лазил по инеты, всё равно ничего не работает
<amgarchIn9> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness ?
<amgarchIn9> find /sys -name back\*
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> хорошо что у меня не ноут
<paulelms> Хм. Окно zim не попадает в unity (видимо некий флаг "игнорировать панель задач"), что очень неудобно. Кто-нибудь знает наиболее прямой выход из ситуации?
<ferrer3> amgarchIn9: по первой команде вывело 8
<amgarchIn9> echo 5 >  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<markmx> а у seq есть антоним?
<ferrer3> пишет permission denied
<amgarchIn9> alias please=sudo
<ferrer3> всё равно денайд :(
<markmx> ну так есть обратный seq?
<[Raiden]> а что делает seq
<[Raiden]> markmx: for x in 3 2 1 ;do echo $x ;done
<markmx> по порядочку выводит последовательность
<markmx> да :) вот тока мне надо 4 с лишним тысячи так :)
<[Raiden]> тогда немного математики, кажыдй цикл прибавка или убавка
<[Raiden]> и цикл другой while или until
<markmx> не
<markmx> борис тему подкинул клевую
<[Raiden]> x=3 ; while [ "$x" != 0 ] ;do echo $x ; let x=$x-1 ;done
<amgarchIn9> ferrer3:  sudo sh -c 'echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'
<[Raiden]> можно ещё так: echo 5 |sudo tee > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'
<amgarchIn9> markmx: seq 4000 -1 0
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> да именно так и намутим :)
<amgarchIn9> for x in $(seq ...); do ...
<ferrer3> amgarchIn9: опять permission denied (
<amgarchIn9> sudo -s
<amgarchIn9> осторожно с рутом
<[Raiden]> а файл то такой есть?
<[Raiden]> если да ,мой вариант команды пробуй
<markmx> опять овх развлекается с каналом
<ferrer3> amgarchIn9: не помогает sudo -s permission denied (
<[Raiden]> а полынй текс ошибки? :)
<[Raiden]> прав исполнять судо нету чтоли
<andrex> реинстал))
<[Raiden]> это лишнее
<andrex> на судо по другому ругается
<ferrer3> есть права все... я сам в шоке
<amgarchIn9> sudo -s <enter>
<amgarchIn9> потом остальное
<ferrer3> ну поменялось на 5 вроде, теперь ребутать? или сразу должна яркость упасть? )
<amgarchIn9> сразу
<ferrer3> не помогло
 * TheFalkorr подумал, что принимать анальгин от паралича - это глупо 2. возвращение это глупы
<TheFalkorr> мне кто нить расскажет, как дрова на видео должны исправить кривой acpi?
<andrex> гг, яркость аппаратно же регулируется а не дровами, вроде
<amgarchIn9> ferrer3: плохо. Копай ACPI. lsmod | grep asus_laptop
<TheFalkorr> andrex: дык и я о том
<TheFalkorr> andrex: чем глюки acpi связаны с дровами...
<TheFalkorr> andrex: странные они люди.
<andrex> ага
<ferrer3> amgarchIn9: ничего не нашло, наверное, потому что у меня не асус)
<andrex> я тут проспал пару страниц текста, и сидел думал к чему эти все извраты)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ну он сразу сказал, что яркость не регулируется
<TheFalkorr> andrex: я намекнул, что он пытается анальгином паралич вылечить. но он решил продолжить
<andrex> я тока это видел +ferrer3 | привет, можете помочь с установкой дров для intel graphics hd - скачал архив с оф сайта, пишу ./configure, а потом ушёл
<TheFalkorr> andrex: а там следующее сообщение было
<andrex> угу
<ferrer3> andrex: да я думал, проблема в видеокарте :(
<ferrer3> ну вот по команде lsmod | grep sony_laptop вывело: sony_laptop 45393 0  а что дальше я не заню (
<TheFalkorr> google://acpi_osi=
<ferrer3> я это уже прописывал в граб, не помогало
<TheFalkorr>  что ты прописывал?
<ferrer3> quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor   например это
<TheFalkorr> ясно
<TheFalkorr> google://acpi_osi=
<TheFalkorr> ну чтоб не сильно тебя мучить
<TheFalkorr> google://acpi_osi=+<notebook model>
<amgarchIn9> У меня тоже не азус. TOSASU = toshiba+asus: http://pastebin.com/Tz1vhJBJ , ferrer3
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33761
<[Raiden]> тем у кого нвидия
<baronos[web]> хорошо кстати этот драйвер работает
<baronos[web]> конечно всех фишек для моей карты не используется, но за ито не падают иксы как было с веткой 295
<[Raiden]> и чего там не используется кроме директХ
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вебчат починили? :)
<artus> его и не ломали
<[Raiden]> вроде они пропадали
<artus> плохо разве? )
<baronos[web]> с форума только через фринод работает, а через первую ссыль не пашет
<[Raiden]> когда пропадали - хорошо
<[Raiden]> )
<ghabit> подсобите советом - перехват magnet ссылок в eiskaltdcpp кто-нибудь делал? Вроде опция включена, а все ссылки "отнимает" transmission.
<baronos[web]> на форуме ветка есть про еискальт, у автора который собирает дебы спроси, он явно лучше разбирается
<[Raiden]> я делал открытие по клику в фф
<[Raiden]> скрипт с /usr/bin/eiskaltdcpp -m $1 и выбор для таких ссылок
<[Raiden]> eiskaltdcpp-qt в моём случае, если бы делал сейчас
<ferrer3> нашёл какое-то решение с правкой /etc/X11/xorg.conf  но у меня такого файла нет совсем.
<Sergey_IT> ferrer3, ищи как создать xorg
<ghabit>  у меня гном (eiskaltdcpp-gtk)
<ferrer3> а почему у меня нет Хорг?
<ferrer3> из-за видео адаптора или почему?
<ghabit> baronos, [Raiden] , может выпилить transmission? А то копировать/вставлять - пипец же.
<Sergey_IT>  ferrer3, по дефолту его нет, но можно использовать
<andrex> !xorg > ferrer3
<ubuntuhelp> ferrer3, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> сам разбирайся, у меня всеравно qbittorent
<[Raiden]> )
<ferrer3> Как мило, искал как сделать Хорг, меня отправило на страницу для драйверов к Интеловским картам, а мне тут говорили, что это не нужно... А скомпилировать я драйвер не могу потому что почему-то пермишн денайдед
<[Raiden]> если текущим поддерживается , то не надо
<[Raiden]> пермишен денайд... Видимо архив ты распаковал использую судо
<[Raiden]> соотв и дальше надо его использовать
<[Raiden]> в любом случае ты не пишешь что делал и полынй текст ошибки
<[Raiden]> а из-за праздников телепаты не на работе.
<andrex> да, это всёравно не поможет, и правка ксорга тоже
<[Raiden]> смотря о чем речь ) Если про сборку, то я бы мог помочь.
<andrex> я про яркость
<ferrer3> я пытался запустить ./конфигуре даже после sudo -s не заработало. Пишет: "конфигуре" - пермишн денайд
<andrex> клиника, че сказать то.
<artus> andrex, :D
<artus> andrex, вебюзеры же , чего ты хотел то)
<[Raiden]> перейди в ту папку и покажи вывод команды ls -la ./configure
<[Raiden]> наверняка нету x
<andrex> или ./configure
<andrex> ytne
<andrex> нету
<artus> [Raiden], пермишн денайд намекает )) а учиытвая что у него и на sudo пермишн денайд , то вариантов не много )
<[Raiden]> да, я думаю разговор надо завязывать )
 * doronskiy молча завязал разговор
<artus> как то не смело он убег, даже не попрощалсо :D
<doronskiy> он кивал головой, я заметил
<artus> наконецто дождик пошол
 * andrex решил попробовать собрать интел дров
<artus> andrex, как успехи? ))
<artus> тоже пермишен денайд сплошные ?
<andrex> пока некак, ща скачаю и буду смотреть
<andrex> быстрый ты какой)
<artus> andrex, только невздумайть мейкать их, чекинстал делай)
<andrex> ппц, у интела сайт, чёрт ногу сломит и глаза сломает
<artus> огаа
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<amgarchIn9> ferrer3: chmod +x ./configure
<[Raiden]> бывает ещё что-либ овызывается.
<[Raiden]> лучше распаковать нормально, на экст
<[Raiden]> в лине
<[Raiden]> ах да, он же ушел
<artus> пациент давно ушол, расслабтесь )
<[Raiden]> я думаю пациент неизлечим.
<andrex> там нету ./configure ./autogen.sh
<andrex> запятую забыл
<[Raiden]> у тебя тоже интел?
<andrex> нет
<artus> [Raiden], ммМ, а конфигуря и автоген только если интел есть появляютс? ))
<[Raiden]> нет, просто я не буду смотреть тогда
<andrex> я просто фигнёй стродаю, но уже расхотел компилять, оно требует xutils-dev-8-* а врепах только 7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: *-dev можно безболезненно ставить из дистра постарше.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<andrex> ку
<shenmue> чот скучно
<UNIm95> народ как посмотреть кернел паник? убунта просто делает черный экран без переключения на консоль
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT>  UNIm95, в логе, не?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT а разве при kernel panic нет запрета на запись на диск?
<andrex> если мигают индикаторы на клаве значит это оно
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: а лампочки горят на клаве?
<UNIm95> не горят а мигают
<UNIm95> капс лок и скролл лок
<[Raiden]> ye yfdthyjt ybrfr tckb yf 'rhfyt ntvyj
<andrex> чаво?
<[Raiden]> наверное никак если на экране темно
<[Raiden]> я ставлю на драйвер видео
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> nosplash или както там должно показать текст при загрузке
<UNIm95> [Raiden] чего? дрова открытые на radeon 9600
<baronos> у меня в убунту было так, когда паник ловил и экран темный был, я зажимал Шифт потом грузился как обычно только появлялся граб (тут можно прописать без сплеша) но у меня и так срабатывало, при дальнейшей загрузке показывал кернель паник и че там пан
<baronos> икует.
<UNIm95> andrex так это при загрузке а у меня поработает и в панику
<[Raiden]> ну может чего поломали в этом драйвере
<andrex> а ну тогда работай без иксов
<Nor8> ати вообще драйвер на свои карты может нормальный написать, или в принципе это невозможно? ))
<andrex> хотя гон какойто, у меня показывалось что пишет, даже если оно случилось после загрузки.
<[Raiden]> твоей видеокарте пошел 8-й год. Я помню покупал радеон 9600 в 2004 году, что бы в хл2 побегать.
<[Raiden]> это конечно не значит, что оно должно глючить... н овозможно пора менять
<[Raiden]> и я мог ошибитсья, может бсод ещё с чем-то связан )
<[Raiden]> а при юзе бсодит или во время загрузки?
<[Raiden]> паникует т.е.
<andrex> [Raiden]:    UNIm95 | andrex так это при загрузке а у меня поработает и в панику
<[Raiden]> хотя в твоем случае и босд пойдет, только блэк вместо блю )
<Nor8> Да у него не паникует, черный экран это скорее видео драйвер глючит
<[Raiden]> ок
<Sergey_IT> у меня 9600 - ни разу паник не видел
<[Raiden]> Nor8: моргающие лампочки к панике
<andrex> да скорее паника из-за железяки или перегрева
<Nor8> Raiden]:  моргающие лампочке панике* )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> user panik
<[Raiden]> наверное с
<andrex> скорее к эпелепсии
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Escsun> есть кто знает css ?
<Nor8> andrex: Запросто, хотя экран мигающий быстрее вызовет
<[Raiden]> Я 1 раз видел припадок на улице. Это ужасно
<[Raiden]> Чувак ещё был на вид спортивный и такая фигня с ним
<tagezi> Escsun: каскадные таблицы?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Щас рекламы на улице столько, да мигалок, что любой ку три раза сделает, даже спортсмен )))
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> Вот человек, пока вопрос задавал, наверное уже разобрался )))
<shenmue> Nor8 хм я тока что сообразил как миллионы заработать
<shenmue> надо очки с эдблоком выпустить
<Nor8>  shenmue: Хмм... в Японии может и прокатит, а так целевая группа маленькая, да и не готова. Вот если британские ученые докажут, что мол это поможет, то тогда да, успех гарантирован! ))))
<shenmue> срочно запатентовать
<Nor8> shenmue: Или ты имел ввиду тот эдблок, который как броузере полностью рекламу режет? )))
<shenmue> угу
<Nor8> shenmue: Суров ))) А чип в голову вживит, чтобы оправа на переносицу не давила ))))
<Nor8> вживить*
<shenmue> какой чип? тупо закрасит марком и всё =)
<shenmue> закрасить маркером*
<Nor8> shenmue: Фи...  я то думал у тебя интеллектуальная обработка изображения в реал тайм режиме, а ты мне маркер! )))
<shenmue> хм.. любопытна есть ли статистка какая нибуть в процентом содержании сайта\реклама
<shenmue> кажется что реклама примерно равное место займет
<Nor8> shenmue: Ты среднее статистическое можешь просчитать
<Nor8> shenmue: Так сказать, среднюю температуру по больнице
<UNIm95> Nor8: вообщето кернел паника есть
<shenmue> у меня скрипт режет рекламу. а сколько режет не показывает.
<Nor8> UNIm95: После какой операции у тебя эта паника случилась?
<UNIm95> Nor8: смотришь видео через смплеер и бац паника
<shenmue> ати?
<Nor8>  shenmue: Так напиши скрипт, чтобы он тебе по тегам считал.
<Nor8>  UNIm95: А другим плеером?
<UNIm95>  shenmue да старая ати с открытым драйвером
<UNIm95> Nor8:  не пробовал.
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Ну так попробуй
<UNIm95> перегрева нет. радиаторы холодные
<shenmue> Nor8 ну такое можно на эдблоке. он рекламу скрывает но загружает всё таки. а у меня сразу не дает загружать
<UNIm95>  Nor8: получилось уйти в панику и на тотеме
<shenmue> UNIm95 ядро смени либо смотри что тебе пишет и в гугол
<Nor8> UNIm95: Удали открытый драйвер, поставь закрытый, повтори операцию с просмотром видео. Доложи о результатах. )))
<UNIm95> shenmue менял ядро на начальное. не помогло.
<UNIm95> Nor8:  на 9600 нет закрытых дров
<UNIm95> мне бы просто экран с ошибкой глянуть
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Так смотри в логах, раз он у тебя в иксах падает.
<Nor8> У тебя может память накрылась и сама видео карта. Она ж не вечная.
<shenmue> кстати может. линь все таки капризен к железу. на авне работать не будет
<Nor8> Так и на винде будет бсод, если карта умирает. А нагрузки обостряют процесс.
<[Raiden]> смотри все логи , последние строки
<[Raiden]> больше идей нейт
<[Raiden]> или погоняй комп с nomodeset опцией
<UNIm95> Nor8: какие нафиг логи при панике?
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, начиная с убунты 7.10, до 12.04 с ати 9600 никаких проблем не было. Может контакты, или дохнет что.
<[Raiden]> если не будет так бсодить, значит дрова
<Nor8>  UNIm95: ЗАпусти тест видео, glxgears.
<[Raiden]> до 12.04 был другой драйвер, а в 7.10 небыло драйвера в ядре )
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: Так и я про тоже, может железо глючит.
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 в месе например огл3 появился, по идее и ещё сотни мелких изменений
<UNIm95> Nor8 пашет без проблем
<UNIm95> 4200 фпс за 5 сек
<Nor8> UNIm95: Вообще на всех просмотрах видео глючит или только один какой то файл?
<UNIm95> Nor8: вообще
<[Raiden]> могут и другие глюки бсод вызвать. Просто на моей практике чаще из-за видео
<UNIm95> как называется софтинка которая при загрузке выводит надпись убунту и точки под надписью?
<Nor8> UNIm95: плимут
<UNIm95> вроде из-за неё не видится паника
<UNIm95> Nor8: plymoth?
<[Raiden]> может и из-за иксов
<Nor8> UNIm95: В общем, погоняй железо и попробуй другой драйвер где-нибудь в ппа найти.
<[Raiden]> если паник повторяется, погоняй несколько дней с номодесет
<[Raiden]> ну и с nosplash до кучи
<[Raiden]> может даст чего, либо текст, либо отсутствие паника
<[Raiden]> в последнем случае надо будет обновлять или откатывать драйвер
<[Raiden]> как-то
<UNIm95> [Raiden] уже в грубе убрал quet splash сейчас на всякий снесу плимут нафиг
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: постоянный nomodset в конфиге который в /boot или где прописать? тут не все ручками правильно напишут
<[Raiden]> впиши туда где был куиет со сплешем и sudo update-grub , ну или при загрузке всё время набирай
<[Raiden]> в бут вообще не надо конфиги трогать, только в /etc
<andrex>  /etc/default/grub <-- туда
<[Raiden]> b,j gthtpfgbcfnmcz vjuen
<[Raiden]> yes
<[Raiden]> ja ja :)
<andrex> hfqlty pf,sk heccrbt ,erds чВ
<baronos> [Raiden]: lentyai))
<andrex> жесть, а это заразно
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: а у тебя ещё какой-то комп есть?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] да. через него с вами разговариваю.
<[Raiden]> обычно на 7 летние компы линукс ставят те , у кого ещё девайсы есть. Остальные апгрейдятся раньше
<shenmue> у мну 2002 года =)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> до нэ
<UNIm95> andrex: :-D
<[Raiden]> done
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а чего его апгрейдить? 2гб рам. проц тянет флеш в 360 и офис
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю.
<UNIm95> разве что последнее время в панику падать стал
<Nor8> UNIm95: От старости )))
<andrex> флеш в 360 это скорее нет, а паника может быть из за канденцаторов вздутых или перегрева или какаято микросхема на железке скоро умрёт
<UNIm95> Nor8: проц прошлым летом выше 45 не грелся, винты тоже выше 30 не грелись
<UNIm95> andrex конденсаторы все ок
<[Raiden]> например что бы pci-e поулчить и нвидию туда воткнуть. До кучи можно и ссд прикупить гигов на 60-128, что бы всё пукалось в момент. Кстати, сча процы есть совсем не дорогие, например  pentium g840 , хотя лучше как минимум i3
<Nor8> UNIm95: Он у тебя в вакууме находится с независимым источником питания? )))
<UNIm95> Nor8:  нет за ипб apc
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Процы недорогие, а вот жесткие диски еще как ))
<[Raiden]> старые сойдут )
<andrex> да ну нафиг, подешевели уже
<andrex> это была времменая мера
<[Raiden]> хитачи кстати выпустила 4тб 5 блинный
<andrex> i5 30к стоит вот это дорого
<[Raiden]> это почти столько же, как мои 6 винтов, чуть поменьше
<[Raiden]> прогресс , мать его...
<Nor8> andrex: 500 гигов стоит 80 евро. Это ты называешь "подешевели"?
<[Raiden]> я за столько 2тю брал )
<[Raiden]> б*
<andrex> http://chelyabinsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/36/ фиг знает, у меня всё типтоп
<andrex> вах тока не чилябинск
<[Raiden]> ну , с винтами можно не торопиться просто. Хотя к прошлым ценам долго не вернется,  будут создавать искуственынй дефицит и т.д.
<andrex> http://irkutsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/36/
<andrex> а вот когда цены скаканули я винт на 3тб видел за 11k ктоторый я купил до етого за 4,5k
<tagezi> i5 за 30 к? помоему за 30 к можно уже ноут на i5 купить
<andrex> у интела спроси почему, он отстаёт от более дешовых, но стоит ужс
<Nor8> andrex:  Интел почти монополист, свои цены диктует )))
<andrex> http://irkutsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i139173/processor-intel-core-i7-extreme-i7-3960x-33ghz-15mb-4xddr3-1866-tdp-13.html -- а вот и оно
<[Raiden]> на и5 думаю за 700$ можно уже что-то собрать. Ноут конечно купить можно, но нужно ли? кроме мобильности у него перед десктопом никаких преймуществ
<Nor8>  andrex: Вот что можно купить за цену одного проца http://irkutsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i136671/23-kompyuter-monoblok-lenovo-b520a1.html
<[Raiden]> в мск можно в пределах 100 бачей купить 1тб. В общем-то цены снизились...
<Nor8>  andrex: На 1 тысячу всего дороже, а уже готовый комп
<andrex> Nor8: угу
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: nomodeset не помог
<[Raiden]> тогда может и не дрова на видео
<tagezi> а.. ну i7 )) да.. в питере на нём компы под полтиник стоют )
<tagezi> а i5 стоит 6,5
<[Raiden]> моноблок тот же ноут, корпус немного другой. Соотв минусы всё те же.  Как минимум мало места для впихивания хдд и апгрейд как правило путем выкидывания.
<tagezi> моноблок тотже планшет )
<tagezi> с остальным согласен )
<Sergey_IT> fdd - 500руб
<andrex> эйпл компы, тоже дорогое, такойже можно собрать самому но дешевле в раза 3
<[Raiden]> в моноблоках тач есть. Им можно гостей пугать и фотки показывать. И больше никаких плюсов - имхо.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хдд менятеся как на ноуте, проблем с апгрейдом не вижу вообще.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Меств он занимает меньше, без ящика под столом + тихий.
<[Raiden]> на ноуте ... ну бывают конечно ноуты с 2 хдд, но в 99% случаев больше 1 не впишнешь )
<andrex> какойнибудь интерфейс поменяется и всё, приплыли
<UNIm95> у классической башни плюс в том что можно собрать систему с зеркалом для безопасности  домашних фоток и прочего. потому что места для винтов много
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Зачем тебе 2 хдд, если у тебя один на 2 тб? )))0
<[Raiden]> ну...
<Nor8> Всегда можно один внешний прикрутить )))
<Nor8> Как хранилище для ваших пошлых фильмов )))
<[Raiden]> у меня 2+1+1+250+320 и в корпусе есть место и пара саташных дырок если что
<tagezi> мусор любит собирать )
<UNIm95> а в случае смерти одного винта можно по быстрому новый прикупить и не боятся о сохранности
<UNIm95> данных
<Nor8> Я ж говорю, одного внешнего как резервного будет за глаза и за уши.
<tagezi> я вообще справляюсь 80 гигами и флешкой на 8 гиг )
<tagezi> причем из 80 гигов я занимаю лишь 60 ))) мусора многовато
<[Raiden]> ну короче всё от денег зависит. Если ххочетяс макс возможностей, надо десктоп. Если ничего не над оменять и выкинуть если что не жаль, то берите ноут или моноблок )
<shenmue> аналогично только харды 40 80 200 + флешки 2 2 8
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] кажись ты прав. проблемы с иксами/дровами к ним
<[Raiden]> в вашем моноблоке выше за 34к, видеокарта 555М, скорее всего это десктопный гф540
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]  иногда подвисает все но нет кернел паники
<andrex> может память или шлейфы
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ТЫ не поверишь, но даже мобильная версия чудеса может показывать )))
<[Raiden]> сча драйвер из 3 частей, если открытый, что-то там в ядре, либдрм и иксовая часть.
<[Raiden]> можно например попробовать ядо последнее, 3.3.4 или какое там сча.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не хочется так 10.04 корячить
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет )
<Nor8> )))
<tagezi> нормально что при сборке пакетов память жрёться под 100% ?
<Nor8> UNIm95: Поставь уже 12.04 )))
<UNIm95> tagezi: если из исходников то нормально
<andrex> может и под 200 жрать
<tagezi> ну да.. qt собираются
<UNIm95> Nor8:  издеваешься?
<Nor8> UNIm95: С чего вдруг?
<[Raiden]> а мы не про 12.04 гвоорили? :)
<UNIm95> Nor8:  у меня нормальный гном2.32 а не эта гном щелль
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ну да =)
<Nor8>  UNIm95: Так есть Хубунту
<andrex> ппц современные компы, пошли. у меня 286 досих пор работает
<shenmue> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=0cf687420c691b65&hl=ru&table=%2Fotvety%2F%3Fhl%3Dru&clk=cts_ct =)
<[Raiden]> в следущий раз сразу предупреждайте
<UNIm95> Nor8:  пробовал. не то. а с mate пока проблемы есть
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  сорри
<[Raiden]> вопрос не в том работает или нет. Вопрос в скорости и комфорте
<[Raiden]> все компы которые я менял\апгрейдил - работали
<andrex> shenmue: ну вабщето можно весь дебиан из исходников переставить, и в бубунте тоже такое есть, правда 99 процентов, что будет фейл
<[Raiden]> вот последний задержался, корки оказались достаточн обыстырми дял всег овключая вин7 и кде , да и сложные задачи типа гарффики или видео за приемлемое время выполняются
<[Raiden]> почему это?
<[Raiden]> фейла не будет
<shenmue> andrex он не написал чоу вообще хочет
<[Raiden]> пакеты в репах уже как минимум 1 раз собрались. Что им помешает ещё раз это сделать )
<shenmue> а апт-билд ворлд все знают
<[Raiden]> не будет фейла и смысла :)
<andrex> shenmue: у него с генами плохо совсем
<andrex> хочет перебрать
<UNIm95> вопрос а монитор зависания системы может вызывыть?
<[Raiden]> я не думаю, если только на стадии подключения
<shenmue> гены говоришь ? =)
<UNIm95> просто прям-таки фиеерическую картину сейчас вижу
<shenmue> UNIm95 это видеокарта
<shenmue> можешь принсскрин кинуть
<UNIm95> shenmue какой нафиг принтскрин. зависон и паники
<UNIm95> черт на мобиле камера фигня
<[Raiden]> температуру карты глянь ещё, если умеет.
<UNIm95> не смогу показать
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: температура нормальна. еле теплая
<[Raiden]> ну или лайв погоняй более старый ,если там ок ,то наверное не железо, а всетаки дрова.
<shenmue> короче хватит насиловать труп видюхи. она накрылась
<andrex> рукой потрогал, и всё, если обжегся, то плохо дело)
<shenmue> тихо куллером шурша плата тлеет не спеша
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  на 8.04 еще старый ксорг? который старые атишки держит?
<andrex> и на 9 4 тоже старый
<[Raiden]> кстати о компутерах, сегодня видел пенсионера на вид лет 60 с acer iconia tab w500. В пасьянс игрался. Вин7 вполне тянет.
<andrex> он гдето между 10.4 и 11.10 новым стал
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: по идее да )
<[Raiden]> в электричке рядом со мной сидел и я за 20 мин погляде как пашет...
<UNIm95> ладно спс всем. я спать. завтра может доковыряю
<UNIm95> один только вопрос. какой live-дистр  для тестов железа есть?
<NiTr0> 123
<NiTr0> Кто-нибудь играет в Onlive на убунте?
<andrex> нет
<Nor8> UNIm95: На дистроватче посмотри
<Nor8> NiTr0: А это что?
<NiTr0> Cloud gaming
<NiTr0> http://onlive.com
<shenmue> любой дистр. ставим проги и не паримся.
<andrex>  система цифровой дистрибуции компьютерных игр, интернет-сервис, использующий концепцию облачных вычислений
<andrex> onlive ^^
 * tagezi думает: "И откуда у народа время в игрушки играть?"
<[Raiden]> за время что бы в ирц можно было бы несколько уровней в рейдж пройти или в кризис
<[Raiden]> или даже целиком
<shenmue> тоже мне
<shenmue> я раз 5 морровинд проходил =) пока в ирц общался еще
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> мне бы столько времени )) у меня учиться время не хватает
<shenmue> тут прям все такие повеерили что ты батан и будут тебя щас хвалить . ага
<andrex> да, и ладно, нашли чем гордица
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, неправильно время распределяешь
<shenmue> я учился в вечерке, в путяге и на двух работах работал еще в течении двух лет
 * andrex пока набирает 1 символ проходит 10 лет)
<shenmue> и в секцию рукопашного боя ходил. и в дримкаст играл часами. и бухал. короче что то у тебя явно не так
<Sergey_IT> так ведь а копи/пасте
<andrex> ещё дольше
 * andrex тормоз
<Sergey_IT> проги надо на бумажке писать - оптимальнее получается
<shenmue> писали. на перфокартах
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я проги и пишу на бумажке )) на работе.. а дома до ума только довожу )
<Sergey_IT> я наоборот делал )
<tagezi> shenmue: причем тут вечерка? я когда говорю учиться, я не имею ввиду институт
<pahan> кто подскажет как программа называется для настройки шрифтов?
<pahan> стандартная которая
<shenmue> ммм.... внешний вид которая?
<pahan> наверно
<pahan> да
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-06
<fresh_fm> на виндовс есть чат программа : CommFort — клиент-серверная программа, предназначенная для коммуникаций в домашней или корпоративной сети.  есть ли что нибудь такое на линукс?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<ibolit> hi all
<ibolit> есть xubuntu 12.04 amd 64 есть gigolo в нем есть закладки для WebDAW и для FTP. При этом по клику на davs закладках, они нормально открываются в Thunar, а вот FTP закладки упорно открываются в Firefox. Как сделать так, что бы FTP закладки так же открывались в Thunfr
<ibolit> *в Thunar
<ghabit> добрый день. ubuntu 12.04, eiskaltdcpp-gtk - кто-нибудь настраивал перехват ссылок? Нужна помощь.
<shenmue> на сайте еискальда подробная инструкция
<ghabit> shenmue, сделал по инструкции все - 0 реакции. Можешь посоветовать что-нибудь? Я в ubuntu ребутнусь.
<ghabit> только инструкцию не с ейскальта сайта, а с другого - сейчас покажу.
<ghabit> http://tehnick-8.narod.ru/dc_clients/magnet-links.html
<ghabit> вот
<ghabit> а где на сайте ейскальта?
<shenmue> могу посоветовать назвать дистр браузер и делать по интрукции с сайта
<ghabit> shenmue, пожалуйста.
<ghabit> У тебя другой дистр?
<shenmue> ммм.... что за браузер то у тебя?
<ghabit> shenmue, chromium
<ghabit> + gnome-shell
<shenmue> а что пробывал сделать? там и два скрипта, деб пакет и несколько твиков гконф для перехвата магнет
<shenmue> странно. в опере в загрузках сразу указываешь что чем открывать. а у других пляски с бубном =)
<ghabit> shenmue, использовал первый скрипт, три команды для gconf
<ghabit> и выставил опции в клиенте
<ghabit> ребут -  0 эмоций
<ghabit> может ошибку допустил где
<ghabit> глянешь если покажу?
<shenmue> gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/command "eiskaltdcpp-qt %s" тут например что то делает qt хотя наверное ты поставил гтк
<ghabit> все верно, замещал gtk
<ghabit> ребутнусь в убунту
<ghabit> вернулся
<ghabit> проблема в том, что вроде как работает фишка как я понимаю - но магнетки перехватывает transmission
<shenmue> хм не знал что он это умеет
<ghabit> по клику в chrome открывается transmission.
<ghabit> Я его удаляю - хватает eiskalt.
<ghabit> но он мне тоже нужен.
<shenmue> а ты не путееш торрент ссылки с магнетом?
<shenmue> путаешь
<ghabit> Думаю нет, вот пример: magnet:?xt=urn:tree:tiger:X2VGJB3GDSKUM2Z7H3HQ3A5LUAVE6AJXSBH7N2A&xl=1564186624&dn=%D0%98%D1%81%D0%BA%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE+%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+-+Lart+daimer.(2011).HDRip.avi
<tagezi> всем привет
<ghabit> а по какой инструкции ты делал?
<shenmue> хм... если трасмишен ккачает я бы оставил его. а так наверное у тебя два варианта. искать в настройках где урл прописан либо заменить трасмишен на к примеру flush который более функциональный
<shenmue> я ни по какой. у меня в опере все легко настраиваеться.
<ghabit> трансмишн не качает. Он открывается по клику.
<ghabit> в предыдущей ubuntu нужно было просто включить опцию в eiskaltdcpp
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, установил новый kernel и последствия vmware не устанавливается. Может кто сталкивался? http://pastebin.com/uhdbTuMn
<ghabit> если кому пригодиться - рабочий вариант включения перехвата magnet ссылок с решением проблемы конфликта eiskaltdcpp с transmission - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163713.0
<ghabit> Но это насколько я понимаю - костыль, так как правится как я понял исполняемый файл. Как заменить на правку конфига?
<shenmue> хм а гконф в гном шелл вообще работает? или уже дконф?
<ghabit> Я не знаю что это такое.
<baronos> ghabit: смотрел http://tehnick-8.narod.ru/dc_clients/magnet-links.html ?
<ghabit> Кстати вот гуглю еще по одной проблеме - у меня веб-камера logitech c910 - качество в ubuntu явно не hd. Или hd в cheese, но 3-4 fps.
<ghabit> baronos, да, создавал open-magnet исполняемый файл по примеру "простого скрипта" и вводил три команды для gconf  с заменой qt на мое gtk.
<ghabit> УХТЫ
<ghabit> помогайте опять - видео в youtube "голубое".
<baronos> аппаратное ускорение отключи
<baronos> на видео в тьюбе контекстное меню - настройки - сними галочку
<ghabit> контекстное меню - параменты - выскакивают параметры - но они некликабельные
<ghabit> и закрыть даже не могу
<baronos> разерни на весь экран видео попробуй некоторым помогает
<ghabit> baronos, спасибо! Негатива в отключении нет никакого?
<baronos> всмысле?
<ghabit> В отключении аппаратного ускорения :)
<baronos> хз вроде нет
<ghabit> На текущий момент сильнораздражающая вещь только одна - подскажите.  Я установил minidlna, но не знаю как добавить в автозагрузку.
<ghabit> делал ~$ sudo update-rc.d minidlna enable
<baronos> gnome-session-properties и там добавь её
<baronos> ну или я хз
<ghabit> мне нужен демон
<ghabit> при автозагрузке - а там от пользователя как я понимаю.
<baronos> rc.local может
<[Raiden]> обновление флэша пришло ,теперь фф пишет что надо устанвоить плагин, вместо показа видео
<openvoid> значит это плохое видео - не нужно его смотреть :)
<[Raiden]> удалил flashplugin-installer , поставил снова, теперь ок )
<[Raiden]> минт на базе 12.04 когда обещают?
<umren> месяц два
<umren> как обычно
<andrex> если там небудет юнити значит не на базе убунты xD
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZomOpul_G2Y&feature=related
<shenmue> циамон будет в 13 мяте
<[Raiden]> репы от убунты, поэтому ваше юнити там тоже будет
<[Raiden]> в коментах на видео описано железо
<umren> mint хороший дистр
<baronos> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/Снимок экрана от 2012-05-06 14:27:29.png
<baronos> тьфу блин
<baronos> не сюда
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDXa9B69Ass&feature=related
<flintstone> драсте народ :)
<shenmue> блин как нога болит то =( вчера примерно 70 кг на ступню углом хлабысь
<shenmue> а дальше были нецензурные слова про моего напарника и его анатомию
<valsinats> test
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, Понг понг понг...
<nuts_x> test
<ubuntuhelp> nuts_x, Понг понг понг...
<brestows> test
<ubuntuhelp> brestows, Есть контакт.
<brestows> всем привет!
<sharikoff> http://raz0r.name/vulnerabilities/php-cgi-remote-code-execution/ жесть
<sharikoff> фейсбук как всегда на высоте https://www.facebook.com/?-s
<baronos> есть папка, в ней файлы, через что в консоли можно вывести имя последнего файла, и чтоб оно его в echo послало. через ls к примеру допетрить не могу как первый из списка показанных файлов вывести последний созданный файл.
<openvoid> ls | tail -n 1
<sharikoff> a=`ls | tail -n 1`; echo $a
<[Raiden]> echo "последний: $(ls -1 |tail -n 1)"
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<[Raiden]> можно ещё с сортировкой поиграться, пустить в обратном порядке и отрезать первый
<[Raiden]> тогда будет head -n1 :)
<baronos> спасибо всем :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что за прикол. Поставили kde в 12.04 и когда запусткаешь chrome или terminal то окошко уменьшается автоматически, приходится его ростягивать постоянно
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<[v-8]_jupiter> Причем уже такое замечал на 2-х компьютерах
<[Raiden]> сами не делали каких-то правил для окон?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> поставили и запустили хром
<[v-8]_jupiter> потом терминал и тоже самое происходит
<[v-8]_jupiter> и такое только с gtk3
<[v-8]_jupiter> верней просто с gtk приложениями
<[v-8]_jupiter> с qt-шными норм
<[Raiden]> у меня в 12.04 из гтк пока только пиджин и черритри
<[Raiden]> не уменьшаются
<[v-8]_jupiter> https://launchpad.net/cardapio кто пробовал?
<[Raiden]> у меня ок, скриншотом конечно не показать, я мог и руками раздвинуть :) Но пользуясь случваем запостю http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0506/h_1336303833_6135307_1b25dd402f.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ты сразу ставил kubuntu? или доставлял?
<[Raiden]> попробуйте под новым юзером, может проблемы в текухищ настройках юзера , именно гткшных программ.
<[Raiden]> эту версию сразу кубунту.
<[Raiden]> сча ещё обновил до 4.8.3 , ппа написан на хомсайте кубунты в новостях
<[Raiden]> там пишут 50 ошибок исправлено, на 1 из них я кажется наступал... проги валились некоторы еюзающие кхтмл, типа реконка
<shenmue> [Raiden] чот не видать ппа
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем поставили unity человеку он счастлив.
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> и я счастлив, не придется разбираться с вашей проблемой с гтк софтом
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden] лонселот меню понравилось. удобно
<shenmue> а вот что за чудо такое глючное нетбук декстоп так и не понял
<[Raiden]> ну там на столе чего-то появляется, я не юзал
<[Raiden]> если хочется мусора на столе можно тип рабочег остола сменить на поиск и запуск...
<shenmue> вообще не понятное по структуре де.
<[v-8]_jupiter> С xfce4 уже 3-е знакомых перешло на unity включая меня. Хотя может и kde бы использовали но оно медлянней Unity и настраивать дольше нужно, потому как софт весь gtk используем.
<The_BROS> Есть где-нибудь нормальный мануал по установке Virtualbox для Ubuntu 12.04?
<[Raiden]> получится примерно такое http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0506/h_1336304539_9796795_4ba0be203b.png
<shenmue> [Raiden] а я видел. проще комнаты сменить. ты ставил плазма мобайл?
<[Raiden]> нет, 1 мин
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: тут есть и пакеты  и описание как репозиторий добавить https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<shenmue> как я понял интерфейс уже адаптированный под мобилки. тока чот не видать его нигде
<[Raiden]> shenmue: комнаты мне показались излишними,я только столы использую, и в переключателе рабочих столов (в минте на панели нету по умолч) , стоит галка свои плазмойды для каждого
<shenmue> Неизвестный тип 'n' в строке 3 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ppa-oneiric.list =) странно. открыл а там n на отдельной строчке. странный глюк
<[Raiden]> shenmue: плазма мобайл меняет вид рабочег остола только. На него наверное забьют, сча другая штука развивается для мобильных устройств - plasma-active.
<[Raiden]> существаует в виде пакетов и в виде лайва kubuntu active
<shenmue> щас гляну на трубе
<shenmue> так это тач
<[Raiden]> ну, да
<[Raiden]> вообще я думаю ноуты вымрут быстрей десктопов. В пользу планшетов и прочих наладонников. Может ещё в пользу трансформеров. И на всех эти мобильных устройствах будет тач
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> спасибо! установить получалось. Проблема возникала в добавлении юзера Virtualbox
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: если  у тебя юнити\гном3, то там очень нехорошее гуи для управление ползователями, ничего не умеет. Рекомендую использовать консольную usermod для добавления в группы
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> в том-то и дело. А в консольной пока не силен
<[Raiden]> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers имяюзеря
<baronos> file= ls -1 $HOME/bla/bla/ | tail -n 1 в переменную file попадет имя файла который первый вывела?
<[Raiden]> вроде так, по памяти пишу. Если что, тут хорошее собрание русских манов http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml
<baronos> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools тут софтинка для добавления групп
<[Raiden]> если file=$(ls -1 $HOME/bla/bla/ | tail -n 1)  , то попадет последний выведенный
<[Raiden]> если head -n 1 то первый
<[Raiden]> а твоя строка - ошибка
<[Raiden]> если мы про bash
<[Raiden]> в бей в гугл bash abs
<[Raiden]> помогает освоиться
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> т.е. после установки программы запустить эту команду со своим прописанным логином?
<baronos> [Raiden]: хмм, а вывод например файлов кириллических например такого вида "файл\ тест.sh" , это ls может сделать?
<baronos> чтоб со слешем было :)
<baronos> все нашел спс
<[Raiden]> baronos: может, но есть ньюансы прочтения списка с файлами, где есть пробелы. В твоем случае, если надо просто последнюю строку выводить - пофиг
<[Raiden]> а если скажем надо цикл какой-то совершать, то там есть ньюансы.  например такой цикл find . -type f |while read x ;echo "$x" ;done покажет всё имя, а другой может понять  пробел как новое имя....
<[Raiden]> бывают ещё спецсимволы в файлах. Поэтому лучше привыкать экранировать переменные )
<dmt> Где можно заказать бесплатные диски с линуксом?
<dmt> Т.е. с убунту, canonical не высылает вообще?
<[Raiden]> больше нет, платно
<[Raiden]> если инет дорогой , то самый дешевый способ иметь знакомого с анлимом дома или на работе :)
<[Raiden]> в других случаях оно особо не надо
<dmt> А можно систему обновлять без скачки многомегабайтовых пакетов в которых изменений на самом деле на несколько килобайт? Некоторые проги в виндовс сами обновляются закачкой новой версии dll и не грузят одно и тоже по новой да ещё и в архиве
<dmt> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<dmt> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<dmt> !ping
<dmt> !ping
<dmt> Значит ли это, что бот на сервере гугла?
<dmt> дошло
<shenmue> разрешаю
<Onkeltem> baronos: я потрясающе удобную штуку нашел для записи скринкастов - http://www.screenr.com/
<Onkeltem> baronos: не знаю как на openjdk зарботает, на sun'овской у меня работает вообще без проблем
<baronos> Onkeltem: хехе, я пока на скринкастер дефолтный не жалуюсь :D
<Onkeltem> baronos: тут проще с размещеним и стартом и вообще меньше телодвижений
<shenmue> мда
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну ничего, потерплю до г3,6 там должен появиться чудо скринкастер :D
<Onkeltem> baronos: полагаю там будет способ тут же публиковать
<baronos> Onkeltem: угу на тьюб, и можно будет редактировать, эффекты накладывать, паузу жать и так далее.
<Onkeltem> ... визуализировать клики...
<shenmue> 25 кадр...
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Potential/Recorder
<Onkeltem> baronos: ух ты. Так это концепт или уже работающая прилада? И это же не так, которая в GS пускается и ничего не умеет?
<Onkeltem> И это же не та*
<baronos> это концепт вроде, ну надеюсь, что воплотят в скором времени :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: там справа вверху классная кнопочка с двумя стрелками - ясен пень это share :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: дизаин такой же как у gnome-boxes :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: вообем так работает http://hastebin.com/qafonacomu.php но проблема с именами типа "Снимок экрана от 2012-05-06 17:26:18.png" :(
<arinov> почему я не могу прочитать microsd карту, которую камера успешно монтирует и работает с ней?
<andrex> baronos: может добавить что то типа file ... head -n 1|sed 's/ /\\ /g'
<baronos> andrex: с sed вообще не могу ничего понять, читал, читал маны и ппц не доходит до меня :D
<andrex> FILE=`(ls --sort=time -b $HOME/Dropbox/Public/ | head -n 1sed 's/ /\\ /g')`
<baronos> я понял в чем проблема
<andrex> млин забыл |
<baronos> andrex: вот правильная get public url of a file in your dropbox
<baronos> dropbox puburl FILE
<baronos> Prints out a public url for FILE.
<baronos> ой
<baronos> вот Снимок\ экрана\ от\ 2012-05-06\ 17\:55\:22.png
<baronos> а ls выдаёт Снимок\ экрана\ от\ 2012-05-06\ 17:57:20.png
<andrex> угу
<baronos> а sed то что ты дал не сработало :(
<andrex> а там только на пробелы
<baronos> через sed можно выставить перед : знак \ ?
<andrex> можно, наверно
<baronos> пойду почитаю :D
<ambal> q2all
<ambal> кто-нибудь ставил 302.07 дрова nvidia с ядром 3.4 ?
<ambal> как пользоваться этой sandi ? в конфиге надо прописать путь к dkms , где оно в убунте?
<ambal> там стоит /usr/sbin/dkms_autoinstaller , но в убунте нет такой
<shenmue> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ambal> ну там не описан случай, что на определённое ядро не ставятся дрова..(
<shenmue> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой.
<shenmue> !dkms
<ubuntuhelp> DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) — фреймворк, позволяющий выпускать новые версии драйверов устройств не для каждой новой версии ядра, а лишь привязываясь к более статичному программному интерфейсу ядра. См. https://launchpad.net/dkms
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> комп гаснет через какоето время что это?
<rapidsp> ьемпература вроде не шкалит
<shenmue> что значит гаснет?
<rapidsp> проц? бп?
<rapidsp> ну прямо в биосе даже
<andrex> ну это не к нам
<Fumo-desu> Эм.
<shenmue> ппц.
<Fumo-desu> Доброго времени суток всем.
<rapidsp> просто гаснет
<shenmue> rapidsp а у меня пимочка на плюхолке не фуркает. что это?
<shenmue> вот ты аналогично спросил.
<rapidsp> понятно что железо
<ambal> shenmue: спасибо)
<Fumo-desu> Товарищи, кто помочь может? Имеется проблема с разделами в Xubuntu 12.04.
<andrex> неси в сервис центр, пущай они мозг ломают
<shenmue> может у него моник гаснет.
<andrex> !fstab > Fumo-desu
<ubuntuhelp> Fumo-desu, please see my private message
<shenmue> тогда это норм. а пока будем ждать что значит в его понятиии гаснет
<andrex> shenmue: всёравно, он же сказал что даже в биосе, значит к бубунте вабще не относится
<andrex> shenmue: он его поджигает, а тот гаснет xD
<rapidsp> ну просто может кто с железом здесь имел дело
<shenmue> если комп ребутиться и выключается то так и пишут. а тут гаснет. даже любопытно что это значит
<rapidsp> я ж не знал что все гуманитарии .:)
<andrex> !pm > Fumo-desu
<ubuntuhelp> Fumo-desu, please see my private message
<rapidsp> ок. он выключается
<rapidsp> ланн... есть проц.попробую сменить
<The_BROS> Кто пользуется Gnote? Как заставить работать горячие клавиши?
<shenmue> вынимаем одну железку за другой и смотрим что происходи
<shenmue> т
<andrex> да не, нужно так, выкилдываем всё и берём новый, хоть там джапер переткнуть надобыло.
<andrex> -л
<shenmue> andrex так эплофаги поступают
<andrex> !255 > Fumo-desu
<ubuntuhelp> Fumo-desu, please see my private message
<shenmue> скука
<[Raiden]> займись чем-то. Я сча педали крутил, на турнике висел. Некогда было скучать. А теперь время ужина )
<shenmue> я баффи смотрю. собстна увсё
<shenmue> нога болит. а так смотался куда нибуть
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. Установил minidlna - не могу добавить в автозапуск. Научите пожалуйста.
<flintstone> ghabit: /etc/init.d/
<baronos> ghabit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA обрати внимание на o have minidlna load at startup, create the file ~/.config/autostart/minidlna.desktop:
<[Raiden]> flintstone: немного мимо
<[Raiden]> в кде надо только выбрать в настройках автозапуска, в гноме создавать файлы )
<baronos> гном-сессио-пропертис есть для автозапуска
<[Raiden]> flintstone: в этой папке часть скориптов для старта сервисов, но пускаются они не оттуда, а из /etc/rc2.d
<flintstone> [Raiden]: якоечто что требует суперправ добавлял в init.d
<paulelms> [Raiden]: теоретически запускаются то они именно из /etc/init.d, просто это нарушает стандарт данного инита
<[Raiden]> ну как хотите )
<baronos> xclip -sel clipboard эта зараза берет в буфер, -o выводит так же как эхо, а как бы вывести из буфера на исполнение?
<paulelms> тьфу наоборот конечно же
<[Raiden]> paulelms: ну, они там лежат, а исполняются симлинки в папке ранлевела )
<paulelms> просто их нужно в ранлевел добавить
<[Raiden]> т.е. просто положить туда - ничего не даст
<The_BROS> Как избавиться от неправильной кодировки кириллических файлов в распакованных zip-архивах с Windows?
<[Raiden]> вот теперь верно
<paulelms> да я в курсе, просто сначала ответил а потом задумался
<paulelms> The_BROS: хм. Ваще был патч для zip, не знаю есть ли собранный для ubuntu с патчем
<ghabit> baronos, это per user настройка
<ghabit> а мне как демон для всех нужен
<paulelms> но у меня вот было пару архивчиков - file-roller показывал корявые имена, а при распаковке - юникод как положено
<The_BROS> <paulelms> не помнишь, как назывался?
<ghabit> и вот еще что - http://pastebin.ca/2144887 - mediatomb пакета сейчас не стоит - на что тогда ругается?
<paulelms> ghabit: делаешь скрипт по аналогии в /etc/init.d и затем в ранлевел его с помощью update-rc.d например
<paulelms> The_BROS: ну как... гугли cyrillic patch for zip или как-то так
<paulelms> а у тебя в file-roller корявая кодировка или после распаковки? или и там и там?
<[Raiden]> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> в общем был ппа
<flintstone> The_BROS: посмотри python-mutagen
<flintstone> по моему он чтото такое делал
<[Raiden]> либо можно попробовать распаковать 7z , если стоит p7zip-full
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> подскажите, возможно ли обновить дистр не с диска, а с флешки?
<paulelms> The_BROS: вот первый линк из гугла: http://tuksik.ru/zip-ubuntu-kiril/
<Corsa1r> вечер добрый
<Corsa1r> подскажите пожалуйста, как при помощи эмпати зайти в джаббер - конференцию, выбираю комнату, через пару минут эмпати пишет что мол конференция защищена паролем, хотя на самом деле это не так.
<paulelms> VMV можно конечно, конкретных рекомендаций не дам по понятным причинам - я их не помню, когда надо - Google
<flintstone> не нравится мне empathy
<paulelms> Corsa1r: эмпати пока не очень стабилен =) он в процессе.
<paulelms> у меня пару дней назад тоже не получилось в конфу зайти, хотя на прошлых версиях проблем небыло
<VMV> да я что-то читаю, но все не то)) сделал загрузочную флешку, ставлю в биосе загрузку с нее, а комп все равно стартует с хдд..вот и хотел просто обновить, но в настройках репозиториев нельзя добавить usb, только с cd|dvd
<flintstone> pidgin :)
<flintstone> VMV: по моему менеджер обновлений сам должен тебе предложить обновления с флешки
<VMV> не предлагает((
<VMV> он должен при обнаружении флешки уже предложить?
<markmx> таки шрифты сгладились, как отключить взад? в хромиуме беда прям страшная
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотрите, кто понимает, вроде ошибок при сборке нет http://pastebin.com/BRhGFacw
<andrex> ну и, а что дальше?
<andrex> и нафига тебе интел дрова компилять
<markmx> ура шрифты починил :)
 * andrex хотел сказать открытые, которые в репах есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: вообще то там libdrm для всего скопом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мне mesa новая нужна. Для радика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже на xorg-edgers не самое новье есть. Вот кайро-док обновил, теперь он на тех же дровах не запускается в openGL
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это я и имел ввиду,
<andrex> нету там ошибок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуд
<VMV> а есть какая-нибудь команда для того чтоб указать откуда обновлять дистр?
<andrex> nano /etc/source.list и указывать, полная клавиатура комманд
<andrex> apt-cdrom
<VMV> я прописываю apt-cdrom -d /media/флешка
<VMV> но что-то ничего не происходит...
<VMV> пишет что диск примонтирован и выдает справку по apt-cdrom
<andrex> add and ident man apt-cdrom
<VMV> а как правильно добавить флешку как источник в source.list
<VMV> ?
<andrex> чёрт забыл */apt/*, висточниках приложений добавь да и усё
<VMV> в источниках только cd-rom можно(
<openvoid> вроде когда флешку фтыкаешь с лайвом - оно пишет что найден источник пакетов - что делать? так что флешку тоже можно
<andrex> ну он какбы при определении флешки должен сам предлогать, покрайней мере у меня так. см man source.list
<VMV> вот дело в том, что он ее монтирует, но ничего не предлагает
<andrex>  deb file:/media/mountpoint precise main restricted както так
<andrex>  / dists/precise/main/binary-i386/ или так
<shenmue> что мешает так обновится? или исошник примонтировать?
<VMV> shenmue, так, это как? инета нет нормального( с исошника тоже никогда не пробовал)
 * andrex ушел в дьяблу II
<shenmue> если всё работает можно на обновы вообще забить
<VMV> стоит на домашнем компе 10,10, срок которой кончился и она постоянно напоминает об этом
<VMV> не получается и после добавления в sources
<VMV> а как с исошника обновить?
<shenmue> по идее примонтировать и указать как источник
<VMV> указывать его так же как и флешку?
<[Raiden]> с изо тольк ос альтернейта наверное и плохо это, лучше с репов
<[Raiden]> точнее не плохо, но та сд нету всех зависимостей
<[Raiden]> на*
 * JohnDoe_71Rus имел печальный опыт обновления 6.06 c 4-х дискового среза репы
<[Raiden]> ели sudo do-release-upgrade не пашет, то можнозаменой источников и apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> ну или бекап того что меняли и фреш инсталл
<VMV> я загрузился с флешки, сейчас попробую обновить из установщика..
<VMV> заменой источников это как? добавлением в source.list?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в сорслисте меняешь старое название релиза на новое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пути остаются старые
<[Raiden]> угу
<VMV> пункт обновления из установщика неактивен((
<[Raiden]> в сорслисте меняеш ьвсе на  precise , sudo apt-get update и sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VMV: после добавления флешки в сорслист делал обновление источников?
<VMV> это какая-то напасть)
<VMV> сейчас попробую..
<[Raiden]> я правда не понимаю почему прям так хочешь обновиться. Настройки же в чисту легко перенести
<VMV> делал, он не обновляет, пишет что проблемы с доступом к репозиторию или проблемы с сетью
<VMV> да я уже подумываю поставить заново, и сохранить home
<VMV> наверное так и сделаю...
<VMV> там особои настроек нет) комп для родителей
 * JohnDoe_71Rus не будет обновлять, пока не решит проблему с сетью
<VMV> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что с сетью-то?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне нужен hostapd (AP). Для этого в interfaces должн быть прописан мост. На 10.04 все отлично работает. На 11.10 и 12.04 подсовываю конфиг моста и получаю долгую загрузку с руганью на конфигурацию сети. Вроде как баг
<VMV> так а почему обновляться боишься?) может баг закроют)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что сейчас 10.04 и все работает. А ждать пока пофиксят и грузить комп по 3 минуты не хочу
<[Raiden]> в мск сча был короткий но мощный град примерно с вишню
<VMV> ясно) всем спасибо за помощь! поставил заново с сохранением home) нужно было сразу так)) пойду настраивать всякие аркады))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/858122 вот бага
<shenmue> чорт бага!!!
<shenmue> всем срочно покинуть канал!!!
 * artus убежал прятатцо
<baronos> shenmue: я знаю ты знаешь, есть содержимое буфера которое должно выполниться и получить результат. в буфер положил через xsel -b, как сделать выполнение?
<shenmue> что то мне страшно от такой фразы стало
<shenmue> а что ты спросил я не понял
<shenmue> хотя если ссылка на перевод по хаткею на хабре осталось то там в каментах это есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> А ктото пробовал делать: что бы по alt+f2 не dash появляся , а простая строка запуска приложений ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это для Unity имеется ввиду
<baronos> её там вроде нет
<baronos> если только стороннюю ставить какую то
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну аналог любой
<baronos> grun вроде был
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то для запуска приложения dash вызывать не сильно приятно
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: спс grun то что надо! Это теперь нужно в настройках отключить по alt+f2 dash
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сделал)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336335291_5454710_414fd409a4.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: что это?
<[Raiden]> gmrun?
<[Raiden]> ящерка... и гимп с кедами
<[Raiden]> и свернутый в заголовк окуляр с книжкой
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ты все на кеды наровишь пересадить?)
<[Raiden]> У нас такие водятся если в сторону владимира отъехать от москвы
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Были бы они побыстрей и не требовали возни с настройкой шрифтов для вида gtk то можно было бы попробовать
<[Raiden]> а какая возня? зайти в настройщик и выбрать для всего оксиген? Если с 0 ставить то сразу так.
<[Raiden]> а про шрифт я не понял
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ну как то не такие они по сравнению когда сдишь в unity
<[Raiden]> это может быть. Но по сути, если читаетяс, то не существенно )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Толи я такой требовательный , но это одно из тех вещей которые не дают перейти на kde.
<[Raiden]> и ещё тут не надо выпиливать даш, краннер уже не хуже чем gmrun
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мне вот dolphin больше понравился чем nautilus
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну grun прилепил на alt+f2
<[Raiden]> допустим я могу набрать chro и выбрать из списка хоромиум-бровсер. В след раз я уже могу не выберать, просто chro и энтер,хотя список на случай выбора покажется
<artus> [Raiden], тебе не надоело агитировать? :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336335752_2345442_068ac2d910.png - пиджин в кедах, тема темная конечно штука спорная, но вроде текст читается :)
<artus> ты прям как тот свидетель очередного иеговы )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: не шрифт не тот)
<[v-8]_jupiter> в unity он получше
<[Raiden]> Свидетели иеговы предлогают слепую веру, каких много. А я рассказываю о реально существующем функционале.
<[Raiden]> который можно проверить
<artus> ясно, твоя секта более продвинута, ога )) но сектой от этого не перестает быть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> не ну по alt+f2 пускалка в kde норм.
<tagezi> кстати, свидетели тоже думают что говорят факты )
<tagezi> у ниж даже всё научно доказано )
<[Raiden]> может они так думают, но проверить нельзя )
<artus> ога, и все лгуть кроми них, и проверить можно, только уверуйте )
<[Raiden]> а я говорю реально факты, не потому, что я в это верю, а просто это действительность
<artus> [Raiden], я проверял) видать моя вера не настолько крепка :D
<[Raiden]> так что считаю сравнение меня с религиозными фанатиками неверно
<tagezi> сегодня в магазин по дароге заходил, посмотрел бук на i7 )
<tagezi> вот если куплю, поставлю в виртуалку кде, позырю, что изменилос с тех пор как юзал их )
<artus> tagezi, кстати, свидетельи тоже кричат что все бабки в секту вваливать надо, как и рейден, купи железо помощнее, де должно много жрать, все остальное от лукавого :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: а ты gnome-shell юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> это верно, я такое не редко говорю. Т.к. себя любить надо. И не тратить время на замеры рам и аскетизм. Такое следует делать если только нет выбора. Но если он есть, то поступать так - не любить себя.
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, угу, ток я юзаю то что крутитцо в нем , а не де, оно лиш позволяет ненавязчиво запустить то что мне нужно )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: оно шустрей unity? можно на верхнюю панель кучу кнопок навесить и убрать вторую панель?
<tagezi> а я юзаю хром, радиотрей, кутикреатор и терминал )))
<artus> [Raiden], я себя люблю, купил дрель, перф, лобзик, тисочки поворотные нахоботил, ляпота ) а интернеты посмотреть ... пофиг чем запускать браузер, де должна быть ненавязчивой и простой как молоток
<tagezi> и не понимаю нафига мне переходить на тежеляк )
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, юнитя нервно заходитцо в кашле от избытка курива
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, какую вторую панель?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а я запускаю netbiance и аж слезы идут после 4-х часов работы в ide ) 3 гига озу под конец дня как небыло
<[Raiden]> если у вас столько рам, что постоянно необходимо контролировать на сколько она занята, то в этом виноваты только вы :) И ещё , я никогда не призывал  покупать какие-то дорогие вещи, просто достаточно приличные. Вот моему компу например уже приме
<[Raiden]> рно 4 года, но с некоторыми обновлениями он вполне приличный для всего
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> офигеть.. у меня всего 1 гиг озу
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: ну когда я смотрел его там было 2 панели. 1-я вверху и там только часы были, а вторая внизу скрывалась
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8N3oeB5Fe8&feature=youtu.be меню с избранным, каталоги, ссхконектилка
<[Raiden]> artus: если твоя цель запускать браузер, то в общем-то можешь игнорировать всё что я пишу. ) Мои цели ощутимо шире
<artus> [Raiden], да сколько бы нибыло рама , я его забью виртуалками, или браузерами, но отдавать безцельно на лисование свистелок гиг - пусть меня покрасят в целеный цвет
<tagezi> artus: это гномшел был?
<artus> tagezi, угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ну я н спорю что винват я. Вот олько я не хочу код писать в блокноте, а удобно делать это в ide
 * tagezi думает: "может попробовать"
<[Raiden]> а виртуалками ты зачем забъешь? :)
<artus> [Raiden], ибо нужны для работы ) не гадить же в системе, ходить на сервер - лень
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: кеи работаешь?
<artus> да и скормить хрому и фф пару гигов рама - как нечего делать
<[Raiden]> я например не считаю что бесполезно тратится рам, может больше чем хотелось бы, но вполне обосновано. И  если сравнивать не с гномом или юнити, а нормальными десктопными ос, то получается примерно так же. Что логично.
<tagezi> нормальные ОС это какие? Винда?
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, скажем так, услуги виртуализации для контор и сопутствующие им хотелки , вобщем куча всего :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а в kwin есть аналог того что в unity по win+w?
<[Raiden]> а что там по win+w
<[v-8]_jupiter> Окна со столов или с одно стола розлаживает в миниатюры
<[Raiden]> в квине есть эффекты все столы и все окна, которые больше всег опохожи на scale и expo из компиза
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: а  kde там не собирается в сторону планшетов двигатся как с gnome произошло?
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336336866_6773408_19f141fe62.png
<[Raiden]> собирается. Называетяс plasma active и есть кубунта с такой оболочкой
<[Raiden]> десктоп версия так и останется десктопной
<[v-8]_jupiter> А
<[v-8]_jupiter> две ветки
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> но некоторые общие черты появятся. например в кде 5 можно будет писать эффекты, плазмойды, прогарммы на js и qml
<artus> по мне так такие миниатюры круче http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/2012-05-06_shot.png :) + ресайзить окна можно если что
<artus> а вообще пользуйте чего хотите ) только не kde :D
<tagezi> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: да чтото [Raiden] так красиво росказывает попробоать чтоли
<[Raiden]> 1. окна не занимают всю поверхность и отображаются только с 1 стола , 2. если окон много, что-либо разглядеть на миниатюрах столов сбоку - нереал. Поэтому лучше 2 эффекта. столы в 1 углу, все окна в другом. И используется 100% монитора
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: скоро свидеьелем еговы такими темпами станешь ))
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ага, я попробовал, повелся на его красивые расказы) коментировать не буду ) по причине отсутствия культурных слов )
<tagezi> или чего хуже мармоном )))))
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, у тебя подлые евреи сперли колесико на мышке чтоль? что тебе нереал разглядеть?
<[Raiden]> ГШелловский превью уг, от него например отказались в минтовском форке в пользу эффектов о которых я говорю
<artus> [Raiden], вот чего чего, а минтовские форки мне как то пониже спины
<artus> особенно в пользу эфектов а не функциональности )
<[Raiden]> а мне нет. У меня есть некоторая надежда что 1 из веток гнома перешагнет гном и у кде появится конкурент на гтк :)
<artus> хотя вывалить 100500 окон пред очи и сиди разбьерайся че там в духе кед )
<[v-8]_jupiter> наверно не буду мучатся останусь на unity) canonical его продвигает значит будут вылизывать и пилить под него дистр
<[Raiden]> сколько окон запускать и как их отображать - во превых дело юзера (у меня не редко бывает десяток или более и я не путаюсь). А во вторых в кде есть варианты преключения между ними. Я могу их и на комнаты разделить, если что.
<baronos> artus: ахахах работает find /home/debian/Dropbox/Public/ -name 'Снимок*' -exec dropbox puburl {} \; | xsel -b -i :D
<[Raiden]> десяток или более ещё потому, что рамы 4гб и я её не считаю. А так же не считаю что сча 4гб это много. Это скорее минимум для нормального десктопа с ценой до 500
<baronos> мой мозг взорван :D
<artus> [Raiden], фанатей дальше )
<baronos> только теперь указать на последний по дате файл и гуд :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я понял. В  kde  напихали кучу всего , а вот как пользоватся можно мозг взорвать
<[Raiden]> в общем-то я этим и занимаюсь - фанатею от предоставленных возможностей. Если бы я управлял проектом, то он был бы другим, но и так неплохо, почти всё что я хочу тут есть.
<[Raiden]> Ну а другим рассказываю когда время есть )
<artus> [Raiden], если повторять перед сном по 75ть раз (чем ты и занимаешся) то и сам в это повериш :D
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю какой надо мозг, что бы не понять кде ) Если ваша цел понять за 1 день ,то тут согласен. Это глупо и нереально.
<[Raiden]> оно менстами сложнее виндовса, а что бы освоить виндовс надо ну месяц хотя бы , хотя и через пол года не освоить целиком. Некотоыре годами юзают и не знают что например есть команда tasklist и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но оно так же позволяет юзать как есть. Ну т.е. все настройки и опции не являются обязательынми что бы запустить браузер или чат
<artus> чето я больше ниодного кдешника не знаю , который с таким пылом просвещает всех и агитирует, рейден точно на ставке сидит )
<artus> ну или точно сектант-фанатик )
<[Raiden]> ну может у тебя просто нету больше знакомых которые видели кде с 1.1.2 и гном с 0.30
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну не знаю. С Unity разобрался меньше часа. Плюс если я забыл клавиши я просто зажимаю клавишу win и смотрю что надо
<[Raiden]> гном уже не первый раз меняет путь развития и возможно не последний...
<artus> [Raiden], ога, от звонка до звонка и все в теме )) и сидя на корточках поучать молодеж :D
<[Raiden]> через 2-3 года окажется что не все ссзб и продолжают покупать десктопы без тачскринов
<[Raiden]> и придется снова перекраивать ваш ГШ
<[Raiden]> ну или просто оно потеряет часть юзеров )
<artus> [Raiden], чето как то гш и без тача годно ) хотя нафиг с тобой спорить )
<[Raiden]> что в общем и происходит
<artus> да пусть теряет, мне то что
<[Raiden]> Я например ничего плохого не вижу в реализации хорошего де на гтк. И я даже надеялся что такое произойдет.
<[Raiden]> но увы
<artus> пусть вот хоть прям обявят о закрытии, мне и так удобно, коробка вон уже года 3 как не пилитцо, а всеравно сьедобна
<shenmue> дыа
<shenmue> гш шняга
<[Raiden]> я уверен, что вы юзая гном решаете массу задач, установив хорошие программы для их решения.
<shenmue> я вот не понял идеи заточки под планшеты
<shenmue> точнее не понял нафига де переделывать когда надо переделывать проги
<[Raiden]> вот только многие из них будут работать и без гнома )
<[Raiden]> т.е. он по сути не нужен и то что с ним идёт в комплекте
<artus> [Raiden], да мы уже слышали какие все хреновые в отличии от кед, который прям мегаразвиваютцо, новое что нить сказать можеш?
<[Raiden]> простой пример - вчераший чел котоырй хотел юзера добавить в группу вбоксюзерс. Он может это сделать только если обратится к средсвам не входящим в проект gnome
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как по мне de должен быстро и удобно пускать программы , а вот каие программы ему должно быть всеравно
<Sergey_IT> ![Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Raiden]'
<Sergey_IT> упущение (
<shenmue> [Raiden] вот вот
<artus>  иии? вот такой хреновый вбокс что не может при установке сразу с группами разобратцо
<andrex> Sergey_IT: не правильно, убеои []
<andrex> р*
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: может быть так и должно быть. Но я лично считаю что это виндовс - вей. Там многое ограничивает включение по настоящему хороших программ  в коробку. Но тут-то кто мешает? :)
<Sergey_IT> !Raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<Sergey_IT> andrex, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> вы не видите что гном работает как виндовс, а фанатик - я
<artus> ито , в группу ему надо лезть по столько по скольку плагин юзать, а юзер туп и непроходим, ибо на вопрос гуглу как поиметь юсб в вбоксе 100500 манов и ни в одном нет гуишных конфигрурилок
<shenmue> а что есть гуи для добавления юзверя в группы?
<artus> shenmue, не кедоводам же пичально без гуи на каждый чих
<shenmue> по моему ктстаи проги не должны сами себе права выставлять
<artus> shenmue, ша рейден ешо про гуишные конфигурилки политик будет расказывать)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<shenmue> да и по моему этого не делают
<[Raiden]> ещё я думаю , открытый софт должен конкурировать с закрытым, желательно с лучшими образцами. С чем может конкурировать например eog?
<baronos> find умеет искать файл в каталоге по дате добавления?
<Vladislaw> есть ли возможность переназначить на ноуте микрофонный вход на выход для динамиков?
<amgarchIn9> паяльником
<artus> [Raiden], с фотошопом же
<artus> amgarchIn9, гад, первое что на ум пришло
<shenmue> еог прекрасная программа для просмотра картинок. жрет правда много зато быстрее запускаеться чем фигня в кедах
<Vladislaw> amgarchIn9, была идея, но не охота все испортить
<[Raiden]> посмотрите ASD See или Irfan View хотяб, для сравнения.
<artus> [Raiden], а еще я думаю что фанатиков кед надо на кол сажать, или не надо , я ж не кричу об этом , мало ли какую фигню я думаю )
<artus> [Raiden], нафига ?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: никто никому ничего не должен
<shenmue> и тут остапа понесло
<[Raiden]> И спросите себя, почему в гноме не лучше? И авторов за одно
<artus> [Raiden], картинка должна показыватцо , нафига ты смотрелку картинок с католагизаторами и комбайнами сравниваеш?
<artus> вобщем как дойдете до моментк где рейден сравнивает гедит в мсофис 2010  - позовите
<Vladislaw> так возможно ли это сделать програмно? на компе под маздаем сам реалтек предоставлял такую возможнасть
<artus> *а
<artus> Vladislaw, и причем тут комп с маздаем и офф драйвера от реалтека ?
<shenmue> давайте лучше сравним аплет часов в гноме и в кедах
<[Raiden]> artus: а если у меня картинка в архиве? :) Я должен распаковать в файл-роллер и потом смотреть? :) А если я хочу слайдшоу с эффектами? Или там, обрезать края.
<artus> Vladislaw, пиши в реалтек пусть дадут тебе драйвера которые это умеют
<Vladislaw> а при том, что если это где-то возможно, то стоит спросить возможно ли здесь
<shenmue> ах да. в кедах виджеты а в гноме расширения. а апплетов нету... =(
<artus> Vladislaw, а че, на форуме выпилили кнопочку поиска ?
 * artus проверил, на месте
<Vladislaw> artus, и написано это было чтоб указать на возможность сего действия под другой ОС на другом устройстве
 * Vladislaw заюзал ту кнопочку, ничего не нашел
 * tagezi думает зачем менять местами вход и выход?
<artus> Vladislaw, а вообще как то того, менять выходы местами, как минимум изврат
<Vladislaw> только воспоминания о какой-то триальной проге которая так вроде умела
<artus> Vladislaw, звковой драйвер в линуксе один, ну полтора, и они типа универсальные , ога
<artus> так что мегаспец фич не предусмотрено
<artus> Vladislaw, триальная , в линуксе? о ужс
<artus> не, гипотетически, завернуть то можно
<tagezi> паяльником? )
<Vladislaw> artus, прост выход поломался и наушники работают очень плохо, так интересно вырезается только голос из звука(не всеми прогами такого можно добиться, а тут расшатаное гнездо легко это делает...), вот если на него давить сильно то звук работает, причем это
<Vladislaw> точно разъем а не наушники
 * tagezi следующей прогой напишет триал версию выворачивающую гнёзда подмикрафон на изнанку )
<artus> Vladislaw, 3-5$ и юсб звуковая и никакого изврата
<Vladislaw> вот и думал возможно ли халявно и быстро сделать это, тем более микр то есть встроеный, зачем еще и вход
<artus> Vladislaw, а выход перепаиваетцо вообще за 2 минуты + 7 на разобрать\собрать ноут
<andrex> вот вам и минусы, интегрированных устройств
<Vladislaw> artus, ну разобрать я точно смогу, остальные телодвижения не факт что будут удачны ...
<artus> ну и 0.5$ за сам штекер
<shenmue> что угодно сделает лишь бы поиск не юзать
<Vladislaw> кстати вход наушников и в телефоне я тоже сломал :(
<artus> Vladislaw, 3$ паяльник, ешо на 1$ флюс и припой, и вперед, ничего стремного там нет)
<artus> делов на минуты, если руки трусятцо, тренируйся на спайке проволочек, всяко пригодитцо )
<Vladislaw> artus, раньше занимался радио-електроникой, так-что перечисленное есть, только руки ровнее купить не получится
 * artus цены в уе ибо хз какой курс гривны к рублю
<tagezi> штекер 5 рублей )
<artus> Vladislaw, 3 раза жалом ткнуть , вынуть, вставить, чуток припоя намазюкать, чего там ровного надо то? )))
<Vladislaw> artus, что странно так при пайке руки не так сильно трясутся как обычно...
<Vladislaw> artus, 1$ = 8 грн очень приблизительно
<Vladislaw> artus, просто лезть в ноут стрьомно, сломать то легко
<tagezi> он уже поломан
<artus> я вона машинко швейное сегодня забрал, дык без мануала заправил нитку что в шпулю, что по верхней обвязке )) а вы говорите перепаять штекер :D
<artus> Vladislaw, ну я то хохол, курс уе знаю к гривне, меня дроби по отношению к рублям смущають )
<Vladislaw> artus, ну  я тоже швейную машинку заправлял ниткой :) только на нее мне было пофиг, но не на ноут...
<artus> Vladislaw, медиатр в руки и понеслась , или карточко пластиковое, не сломаеш если не спешить
<Vladislaw> artus, так и я в рублях не разбираюсь по той же причине)
<artus> Vladislaw, главное что, расположение всех болтов сфоткай ) и элементов которые будеш снимать, на всякий )
<artus> Vladislaw, мне просто лень смотреть какой у тебя там хост и вычислять страну обитания )
<Vladislaw> artus, ладно уж пока не буду лезть, домой приеду там попробую. ну на это у меня хорошая память, и лишних деталей не всегда много
<[Raiden]> artus: то что я назвал не каталогизаторы в общем-то. Каталогизатором будет не гвенвиев который как раз хоть и частично но сравним  с тем что я назвал, а digikam
<artus> Vladislaw, меня парило только когда выпаивал кандеры из монитора, менял, ибо тугоплавкий припой, рядом дорожки, боялся перегреть, вобщем ничего там сложного нет
<artus> [Raiden], да мне вот как то ортагонально, не страдаю манией сравнивать ленейки с карандашами, если надо инструмент, я беру и пользуюсь, не заморачиваясь на свистелках )
<Vladislaw> если чужое паять то и я такого мнения, а свое делать, так сразу очениваешь свою бестолковость
<artus> Vladislaw, вобщем окромя как доломать штекер - ничего не сломаеш) так что вперед и с песней
<artus> зато експы мешок огребеш, левелап получиш :D
<[Raiden]> я тоже не страдаю такой манией, я просто могу слить архив с веб с картинками и спокойно их просматривать , но не в гноме. Примеры для остального функционала я приводить не буду , только этого достаточно
<Vladislaw> artus, огресть мешок и люлей можно_
<artus> [Raiden], мм, отрадаясь не испытывал надобности разглядывать картинки в архивах, как и писать через замочную скважину, хотя может это я такой неправельный :D
<[Raiden]> ирван и хнвиев тоже так могут, не может только еог и ещё десяток недоделок на гтк типа его
<amgarchIn9> Vladislaw: разбери подогни и больше не пихай со всей силы. Я у себя подпаивал.
<[Raiden]> ради сравнимых программ можно перейти на линукс, ради худших смысла нет. Это то, почему проект гном своим хигом сдерживает популярность линукс  как декстопа не меньше десятка лет
<artus> полюбому, последний оплот сдерживания популярности, прям вот препоследний, как падет гном, так все венду и выбросят
<artus> [Raiden], тебе чтоль уже сказать больше нечего ? :)
<artus> переходить на линукс ради сравнимых программ? чето как то  - а в чем логика брат?
<[Raiden]> мне есть много что сказать, но коротко я уже изложил.
<[Raiden]> логика в том, что бы иметь не только хорошую архитектуру ос , надежность и т.д. Но и софт прикладной не хуже чем до перехода. А на этот самый еог я даже встроенную в винду смотрелку менять не стал бы )
<artus> ппц, вот она беда гнома, втроеная какая то еог , надо хоть глянуть чего это такое
<artus> а, ты про смотрелку картинок ? ммМ, функционал как у дефолтной смотрелки форточек, чего еще надо то от посмотреть картинку?
<[Raiden]> к другим компонентам тоже можно зацепиться, к тому же наутилусу. Это точно не лучший фм который я видел. И к устрйоству гнома тоже можно прицепиться. Раньше ругали винду за реестр, а теперь...
<artus> [Raiden], давай дальше ) тебе надо выговорится , весь мир не справедлив, тебя никто не понимает, ужс какой прям
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: немного прав. Но в linux есть много смотрелок и можно использовать софт на qt в gnome.
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну у него в голове это не укладывается, дай поныть человеку спокойно ))
<[Raiden]> а к вм вообще масса претензий, фактически опенбокс был лучше чем метасити и даже я бы сказал лучше чем муттер - хотя бы тем что там правила для окон есть.
<[Raiden]> получается де из программ котоыре не могут конкурировать не только с закрытым софтом, но и открытым
<[Raiden]> исключение гимп. Гномеры гордо его приписали на своем хомсайте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да какая разница какой wm, de . ТЫ работешь в программах и всеравно где их запустить. Если я в gnome или kde запущу pidgin например, то хуже он от этого не станет и всеравно как там нарисуется то или иное окошко и чем, галвное что я получу
<[v-8]_jupiter> сообщение и смогу на него ответить.
<[Raiden]> http://zenway.ru/uploads/12_11/obapps_001.png
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, рейден тебя проклянет если ты не будеш покланятцо духу де :D
<[Raiden]> всё это есть ещё в компизе и квине
<[Raiden]> многие пишут что кде похож на винду ,но посути тот же квин больше похож на опенбокс и другие вм для юникс лайк, а метасити\муттер - на винду
<tagezi> а что гном не под гтк+ делался?
<andrex> скорее вий похож на кеды, особенно 7ка
<[Raiden]> юнити можно дать одно очко, за юз компиза и оригинальность, но не более )
<[Raiden]> т.к. всё остальное там кроме компиза от гнома
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: unity отличная штука.
<[v-8]_jupiter> и панель unty очень даже ничего
<[Raiden]> я воздержусь от коментариев... Юнити мне тоже не нравится, но немного по другому, не так как гном+ГШ
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: пиджин в кде? ) он тоже под гтк+ делался )
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: и что?
<[v-8]_jupiter> религия не позволяет запускать
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[Raiden]> гтк+ - тулкит, где запущена написанная на нем прогармма не так важно
<tagezi> ну.. он засобой кучу не родных библиотек притянет.. смысл тогда ставить кде?
<[Raiden]> фактически, даже если не рассматривать кде. тот же пиджин отлично работает в лубунте или хубунте. Что опять приводит нас к тому, что гном особенно и не нужен.
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: это ничтожно мало по нынешним меркам что бы отказыватся от удобного софта
<artus> [Raiden], а что, кедоское копыто настолько уныло что заядлые кедоводы на пиджин убегают? :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ура ты понял ! Что важен только софт ,а не de
<tagezi> да, ещёбы хорошобы лубунту и хубунту работали сами по себе )))
<andrex> блиин
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: всё важно...
 * andrex убился ап стену
<artus> [Raiden], пиджин настолько отлично работаеть в гтк, что кеды тут ваааще нафиг не здались :D
<tagezi> andrex: не убивайся, ты нам нужен
<[Raiden]> artus: я стал использвать пиджин, т.к. его проще использвать в винде чем копыта. Из-за того, что он удобен мне на обоих ос.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<artus> меня прел логика рейдена, тот же пиджин отлично работает в лубунте или хубунте. Что опять приводит нас к  тому, что гном особенно и не нужен, я фигею просто ))
<artus> кеды вот нужны для пиджина , а гном нет
<[Raiden]> пиджин только доказывает всё что я говорю. На гтк можно делать неплохой софт. И даже бывает делают, но не в рамках проекта gnome
<andrex> tagezi: не льсти, ато ктулху покарает.
<artus> [Raiden], ты того, пишеш с горящего поля конопли, на ноуте уже "убитого" товарища?
<[Raiden]> я тебя иногда не понимаю )
<tagezi> andrex: я не льщу ) незачем... даже [Raiden] нам нужен, он же иногда говорит умные вещи )
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, хороший софт в рамках проекта кеды в студию
<andrex> tagezi: я к тому что, незаменимых людей нет.... или раньше так было.
<artus> [Raiden], гуглить пошол чтоль?
<tagezi> andrex: раньше так было.. сейчас и людейто мало
<artus> фиговый фанатик если не может выдать вот сразу пяток
<[Raiden]> квин, к3б , делфьин, гвенвиев ,дигикам, kdeenlive ,kate
<artus> [Raiden], квин уже софтом стало? делфьин уже стал независимым от ацкой привязки кед?
<[Raiden]> Это не просто программы в ходящие в кде, это 1 из лучших программ под линукс. Тот же дельфин получил награду на linuxquestion.org как лучший фм 2011 года. А к3б как лучшая писалка под линукс
<[Raiden]> вм - программа, не железо, т.е. софт
<artus> вауууу, пацаны, разбегаемся, мы недостойны просто хаять лучшие фм года и тд и тп
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://www.gnome.org/applications/
<[Raiden]> а ты попробуй похаять. Расскажи мне заблудшему что там не так
<[Raiden]> например, может быть в наутилусе групповое переименовывание лучше?
<[Raiden]> ой...
<artus> кому, беспросветному фанатику который в чатике только свои посты ито по диагонали читает? да нафиг надо )
<[Raiden]> его же там совсем нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> kate я бы не назвал самым лучшим
<[v-8]_jupiter> gedit получше будет
<artus> а еще у меня есть паяльник отверка, а другие так не умеют, но так как я в секте извращенцев, то остальное фигня и круче сего агрегата в миренетиненадомнедоказывать, ога
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ок, допустим я хочу так думать, что гедит лучше. Приведи хотя бы 1 реально проверяемый пример )
<artus> а если что в кедах не работаеть, крашитцо и фс отваливаетцо - виновато поолюбому железо, слышали уже от тебя )
<[Raiden]> это не так. Я только предлогал проверить железо.
<artus> [Raiden], реально лучше , и нетакой блевотный с виду )
<[Raiden]> и попробовать другой дистр - что бы проверить програмные проблемы
<artus> [Raiden], да не, ты мне упорно доказывал что у меня говновинты и надо менять )
<[Raiden]> но ты не стал слушать
<artus> [Raiden], а еще доказывал что проблемы на 100% не в кедах, но как ток я их снес - все вылечилось, карма опять же видать, ага
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: редактор вообще пишеться за день )))
<tagezi> совсеми фишками kate )
<[Raiden]> кде портит фс
<tagezi> половину из них нано, помоему имеет )
<[Raiden]> доказано артусом
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> вобщем нафиг сии словоблудия ) смысла всеравно никакого ))) но подоставать рейдена - святое )
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> вся проблема разговоров с пользователями гнома ззаключается в том, что после фразы , что их решение лучше и просьбы рассказать почему - начинается тишина.
<[Raiden]> как выше с гедит
<artus> [Raiden], я ж ответил уже
<artus> [Raiden], ты вообще когда задаеш конкретный вопрос уходиш в урбан играть, и че, хотя тебе это замечать низя, вера поколеблетцо ))
<[Raiden]> а.. я понял, лучше т.к. реально лучше. Как же я не догадался :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как гвенвиев пишеться по человечески?
<[Raiden]> gwenview
<tagezi> спс
<[Raiden]> с ним можно поставить kipi-plugins - это добавит функционала.
<artus> [Raiden], это, а носом ткни в каком месте гвенвив под эгидой кед писалось то?
<[Raiden]> оно поставляется как смотрелка в кде ,как часть kde sc
<[Raiden]> а как и кем оно писалось не пофиг ли
<artus> [Raiden], и че ?
<[Raiden]> очень много че... 1. не надо искать решение, оно уже есть. 2. его библиотеки и плагины доступны в других частях де. Интеграция и взаимодействие как бы
<artus> [Raiden], ага, знать функционал даже того же гимпа ты к гному приравниваеш, но в кедах уже пофиг
<[Raiden]> гимп редактор векторый, а гвенвиев просто хорошая смотрелка.
<[Raiden]> так что я не понял о чем ты
<artus> gThumb тоже смотрелка хорошая, и что?
<[Raiden]> это каталог
<tagezi> ничего интересного и нового
<[Raiden]> хоть и неплохой
<tagezi> жаль.. а я то почти поверил (
<artus> [Raiden], gThumb — свободная компьютерная программа для просмотра и редактирования изображений в Linux и других UNIX-подобных операционных системах.
<artus> убейся, смотрелка это :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а что ты хотел там увидеть?
<[Raiden]> artus: даже если так, причем тут гном?
<artus> [Raiden], Поиск дубль-изображений умеет твой гвенвив?
<tagezi> интересные нормальные проги.. которые будут работать на моём железе
<tagezi> а это всё висит, помёртвому
<artus> [Raiden], ну мы же отошли от де то , или ты сразу слился чтоль?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что быстрей kde или gnome?)
<D0r1aN> Всем ночер добрый, есть кто юзает гном шел?
<[v-8]_jupiter> На одном и том же железе
<tagezi> гном
<[Raiden]> почему отошли? если есть 2 бесплатыне программы , 1 хуже, другая лучше. То лучшая должа поставлятся по умолч
<andrex> !baronos | D0r1aN
<ubuntuhelp> D0r1aN: Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<[Raiden]> логично же
<[v-8]_jupiter> я отвечу что gnome быстрей так как проверял
<tagezi> раза в два о ощущениям
<[Raiden]> а де - это среда для работы, набор программ по сути
<artus> [Raiden], че, не умеет? значит в топку твою унылую гвенвив которая сего не имеет
<[v-8]_jupiter> и тперь скажите зачем тормозное де? что бы дольше в нем копатся
<[Raiden]> вот когда в гном заменят еог на гтумб, тогда и пиши
<baronos> D0r1aN: я
<artus> [Raiden], вот ты же сам выше пальцами гнул на предмет дайте мне аналог и скажите почему круче, но когда те дают, ты сливаешся и начинаеш вилять как уж на сковородке, ну что ж ты так как дитя малое
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почему в большинстве основных дистрибутивов идет gnome как основная среда?
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: да оно красивее )) больше похоже на недопилиную винду, и ею мало пользуются, поэтому млжно потешить чувство собственной важности )
<[Raiden]> я готов поверит что гтумб не хуже гвенвиев. Но что это меняет? Гном то тут причем )
<D0r1aN> baronos: вопросик такой, как установить юзер темы, если меня всегда склоняет к зависимости к пакету коммон?
<artus> [Raiden], угу, ответы в стиле сам дурак, ну я предпологал конечно )
<artus> D0r1aN, поставь пакет и забудь )
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: ну да полюбоался на свистелки пока запустится kde , потом поождал пока откроется меню или окошко очередное) Кайф то какой
<[Raiden]> это не ответ ,корее вопрос.
<baronos> D0r1aN: версия гном-шелл какая?
<D0r1aN> artus: не могу поставить, всегда пишет gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme:  Зависит: gnome-shell-extensions-common но пакет не будет установлен
<D0r1aN> baronos: последняя же)
<baronos> D0r1aN: gnome-shell --version
<[Raiden]> кде причем потому, что гвенвиев с ним интегрируется и идет в комплекте. А гтумб как к гному относится? :) Не работает без гнома чтоли?
<artus> D0r1aN, последних много если что)
<D0r1aN> 3,4,1
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: почему основные дистрибутивы используют gnome как основной de?
<artus> [Raiden], он с ним интегрируетцо - внезапно да?
<baronos> D0r1aN: с сайта extensions.gnome.org ставил его?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: это федора и убунта?
<D0r1aN> baronos: через синаптик тащить пытаюсь
<[v-8]_jupiter> почему? возми хотябы первые 6 с http://distrowatch.com/
<[Raiden]> ну в общем согласен, часть основных.Думаю потому, что гном часть гну проекта, по несчастной случайности.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden],  http://hastebin.com/tejohenele.1c ну да, полюбому смотрелке наддо 100 метров сопутствуещего гогна чтоб показать картинку , ахха
<baronos> D0r1aN: короче, ставишь через сайт, потом в папке ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/user-themes/shcemas/ файл org.* нужно скопировать в /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ и выполнить sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: опенсусе 1 из перых 6 по умолчанию поставит кде, хотя и имеет выбор при установки и лайв с гномом. Арч вообще по умолчанию без гуи, но на его основе есть chakra использующая kde
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ты назал 2
<[v-8]_jupiter> остальные то gnome
<[Raiden]> магея за номером7 тоже предпочтет поставить кде ,если не использовать гномовский лайв.
<baronos> http://goo.gl/ia4nn
<[Raiden]> pcLinuxOS на 10 месте - тоже разновидность мандривы как и магея и тоже на кде
<artus> рейден решил переключитцо на другие темы , ответить то нечего )))
<artus> ладно, развлекайтесь ^_^
<[Raiden]> artus: я отвечаю на заданный мне вопрос.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага он уже и полез екзотические дистры шукать с kde
<[Raiden]> в первой десятке экзотика?
<[Raiden]> ну можете конечн ои так считать
<D0r1aN> baronos: и так каждый раз после установки дополнения?
<baronos> D0r1aN: один раз сделаешь и все, только если ОС переставишь снова надо будет проделать.
<D0r1aN> baronos: ясно, спасибо большое)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: вообщем надоело уже) Считаю kde неплохим но тормозным de.
<baronos> D0r1aN: поставилось?
<[Raiden]> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=143&t=100787 - опрос в дистре, где кде не по умолчанию , по крайней мере до выхода кде эдишен так было
<[v-8]_jupiter> ибо сам сидел на 3-х екдах и нравилось
<[Raiden]> это номер 1 на дистровотче
<D0r1aN> baronos: да, спасибо
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну так там же видно что на основе gnoem больше
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как сейчас браузер по умолчанию в де?
<[Raiden]> в кде rekonq
<[Raiden]> в кубунте точнее
<[Raiden]> ещё есть кнопка с лого фф , котоаря доставляет фф
<[v-8]_jupiter> тотже mate и cinnamon
<D0r1aN> Блин, терь к шелу привыкать
<D0r1aN> И чего не остался на 10.04...
<D0r1aN> Всем хорошей ночи :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пора спать
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: те что сидят на мате ещё не определились куда срулить, скорее всего.
<[v-8]_jupiter> cinnamon?
<[Raiden]> а синамон и правда набрал много голосов. Подозреваю что потому, что он по умолчанию.
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все хватит уже
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> главное что есть право выбора
<tagezi> да, лево выбора тоже есть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> У каждого свои предпочтенья к de
<[Raiden]> да, и я считаю что это ещё 1 повод для уныния.  Первый - то что открытый софт в де гном годится не на многое, а второй появился с выходом гном3 - заключается в том ,что выборов стало слишком много.
<tagezi> не, показ скриншотов при наборе в адресной строке круто, но опятьже будет систему тормозить
<[Raiden]> венигрет котоырй и так мешал развитию стал ещё венигретистей.
<tagezi> да.. нужно оставить только винду на свете ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: вот тут я с тобой согласен. То что можно было над одним работать и его качество повышать , а не роспылятся
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя когда нету конкуренции то и розвивать не хочется
<[Raiden]> кстати, сами авторы гнома это понимают. Хотели выделить гном в некую гном ос. И я думаю что это хорошая идея. Боюсь только что не многие за ними потянутся. Т.к. идея хорошая, а реализация...
<tagezi> не кдешная? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну вот то что kde делают 2 ветки тут они молодцы.)
<tagezi> нужно гном на kdelib пересодить, тогда й них сразу всё понесёться )
<[Raiden]> можно и так сказать. Если бы они годик потратили на опросы того, чего неххватает , каким должно быть, что добавить... Н овместо этого они явили миру чудо и потом уже хзаявили что готовы послушать и ещё заявили ,что если кому что надо - сами пилите
<[Raiden]> расширения, а мы считаем что гном и так идиален
<[Raiden]> вот так вот, купил комп, и сразу яву изучай, гном пилить
<artus> 1й повод для уныния, фанатики кед таакие фанатики, 2й повод: видать это не лечитцо
<artus> :D
<artus> ужс, купи комп и сразу изучай яву
<[Raiden]> я тоже самое писал когда пользовался гном2. конкуренты гораздо интересней выглядят п омассе факторов просто потому что там 1  вариант ифейса. Как например приготовить специалиста, если у тебя юнити, а дяли васи синаммон
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, баронос на баше скрипт в 1ну строку чтоб залить картинку в папку и в бучер ссылку получить целый день писал, и ниче, как то разбирается в гноме то , может не в гноме то дело?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ну консоль для этого в linux есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> она не меняется
<[Raiden]> ну только это и спасает в общем-то )
<baronos> много конечно гш кушает http://goo.gl/Yh4cM :(
<artus> конкуренты, теории заговора, ужс прям какой, гном который стоит на пути прогреса и вообще вселенское зло
<[Raiden]> теории заговора? :)
<artus> ну да, у тя ж только теории какие то
<artus> аля всем срочно надо чето изучать , чето пилить, чето крутить
<[Raiden]> ну если хотите, то так и быть. Не я 1 посчитал что в проекте гном есть засланцы которые решили закопать линукс как десктопное решение.
<[Raiden]> правда это была шутка, но если вы так хотите...
<[v-8]_jupiter> чтото я [Raiden] понимаю) Он хочет что бы остался один kde и пилил только его)))
<artus> [Raiden], 01:37:14 up 9 days, 12:35,  6 users,  load average: 0,00, 0,01, 0,05 и как то я ваааще ничего ниразу не крутил, не пилил и не трогал, и надобности небыло , а в насроки чего либо лез полтора месяца тому, когда менял обоину
<[Raiden]> да. Впринципе можно что угодно, нов кде уже многое сделано , что похоже на решения для людей )
<artus> [Raiden], научи на каких препаратах сидеть надо чтоб хотелось заниматцо бустопорожним кручением настроек де
<[Raiden]> трезвый ум надо иметь, артус, тогда де не будет портить фс
<[Raiden]> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: вообщем я с тобой согласен в том что gnome3 в том  виде в котором он есть не пригоден для десктопа.
<[Raiden]> Ну, тогда я доволен разговором )
<[v-8]_jupiter> как мне кажется gnome3 стал почвой для развития cinnamon и unity. Это мне кажется его ниша
<artus> мдя, вот не хочетцо выражатцо, [Raiden] но если до тебя не доходит враза из 4х слов и ты резко забываеш про свои слова, то чтож, пичалька
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ога, гном третий, для развития юнити, ты еще с рейденом пообщайся, он остатки мозга сьест ))
<[Raiden]> ты зато любишь мои слова выделять какие тебе выгодно. Я например не сталкивался с твоими проблемами, поэтмоу предложил проверить всё, включая железо. Ты же пишешь, что я не могу признать , что вина была в кде и валю на железо
<[Raiden]> почувствуй разницу
<artus> [Raiden], да, я пишу именно что ты не можеш признать что вина была в кедах , ибо вина была именно в них
<artus> прочуствуй разницу ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: ну unity3d это лиш плагин compiz и использованые куски gnome3 .
<[Raiden]> ну как бы, если бы ты проверил, то это был бы факт. А так, вопрос веры какой-то.
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как может kde портить железо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[Raiden]> а я  такое не люблю. Люблю когда очевидно и понятно и доказательсва есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> я чтото пропустил)
<artus> [Raiden], повторяю, я снес кеды, ничего не трогал более, сидел в пеквм, все проблемы исчесли , это ли не факт?
<tagezi> artus: на украине 1:15?
<artus> [Raiden], тобиш я вообще крокромя пурге кеды нифига не делал, и все глюки с фс и отваливающимися нафиг usb пропали и не появлялись
<[v-8]_jupiter> 1,45
<swex> kde портит железооО??!
<[Raiden]> не совсем. пеквм жалкий урезок, не использующий например 3д
<artus> tagezi, угу
<artus> [Raiden], ты там упоролся чтоль?
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут нафиг 3d ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все всем спокойной.
<[Raiden]> квин, эффекты, драйвер, видеокарта...
<tagezi> пока )
<artus> [Raiden], я тебе конкретно только что сказал что кеды крашили fs , а ты мне про урезки квина, 3д , еще какой то бред
<artus> [Raiden], вобщем я буду ждать и надеятся что таки тебе снимут с препаратов :D
<[Raiden]> напиши на любом ресурсе о том ,что кде крушит фс
<[Raiden]> и почитай коменты потом. И нам линк дай
<[Raiden]> интересно же
<swex> artus, ты бох
<artus> [Raiden], рееейден, ты с буквами поссорился чтоль? ))) [Raiden] | ну как бы, если бы ты проверил, то это был бы факт. А так, вопрос веры какой-то.01:46         artus | [Raiden], я тебе конкретно только что сказал что кеды крашили fs , а ты мне про урезки
<artus> квина, 3д , еще какой то бред
<artus> [Raiden], ты по ходу окромя как языком как помелом мести не в состоянии осознать даже свои слова, не обижайся )
<[Raiden]> ок, что по твоему в кде может портить фс? :)
<artus> [Raiden], да я то откуда знаю , я те выдал фактецкий факт кто был виноват , у тебя же какие то 3d мерещатцо
<[Raiden]> вот прегревы или ещё что  в теории могут. И когда ты пересел на пеквм...
<[Raiden]> у тебя всё остыло и глк пропал. Это не факт ,а просто вероятность
<artus> [Raiden], какие нафиг перегревы? я 2 дня на пеке сидел с потышеными нафиг кедами, н оне выпилеными, сыпалось фс, отваливалось кудато ,
<artus> последний ден с тобой же обсуждали что за фигня такая даже при потушеных кедах вообще , ну что ты начинаеш юлить и басни придумывать о перегревах то
<[Raiden]> секите момент, даже незапущеныне кеды портят фс
<artus> [Raiden], секите момент, рейден токмо генерировать буквы могет, и сам за свои же слова патком постов выше не в ответе :D
<[Raiden]> я даже боюсь спросить за какие не в ответе
<artus> [Raiden], ну как бе kdm stop далеко не все тушит если че
<artus> ясно, включаем дурачка и делаем большие круглые глаза )
<artus> вобщем ночи всем , [Raiden] бди за порядком и аагитируй дальше :)
<[Raiden]> никакие сервисы кде не используюся если не используется кдм или сессия кде. На сколько я знаю. По крайней мере так в убунте и опенсусе.
<[Raiden]> у кде вообще свой конфигуратор своих сервисов .котоыре стартуют при запуске сессии только
<[Raiden]> типа таких http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336344998_4462328_cc0aad5b24.png
<[Raiden]> правда я могу не знать, но вроде бы всё как я сказал )
<tagezi> лан все ночи )
<tagezi> .йгше
<[Raiden]> бесплатная книжка про гимп кажись полезная http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0507/h_1336348212_9774223_eff4267af1.png
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-29
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы. Два вопроса по юнити. 1) как можно заставить переключаться между приложениями по вращению колеса мыши, в том случае, если приложения на разных столах? 2) Как вместо обычного регулятора звука вставить pavucontrol?
<baronos> фи таким быть :)
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы).Ну гном невкусный, а остальное ваще невкусное).
<snql> как можно затереть все данные на винте, типа алерт баттона?
<snql> через dd?
<andrex> микроволновко
<Kyshtynbai> На флаксбокс перейти чтоле...
<andrex> snql, shred -fvz /dev/sda
<andrex> )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ставь то что у меня ;)
<andrex> то очем нельзя говорить)
<baronos> дада :)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: демьяна чтоле? Так на нем жы 3.4. Нафиг мне 3.4, он и на бубне работал нормально :).
<Kyshtynbai> бубна все ж посвежее ).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: нафига тебе 3,8?))
<Kyshtynbai> Так :) .
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: поставь федора19 :D
<baronos> посмотри на правильный дистр с правильным гномом
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы. Ну да, надо попробовать.
<baronos> просто ради знакомства)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: Fedora _19_ ? Вроде 18 же актулаьная.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ты хочешь гном3,8,1?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: там даже установка под гномОС уже заточена :D
<Kyshtynbai> А штось я не найду 19 версию.
<baronos> ща
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в личку кинул
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<Kyshtynbai> Так то ж альфа? Она не будет так же как и гном на бубунте глючить-та :) ?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я не юзал в убунту. единственное что меня расстроило - это хром не принимал мои шрифты которые я для системы юзаю. а кантарелл меня зардражает. да и за два дня у меня ни одной ошибки небыло.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну! тогда, пожалуй, поюзаем-с.
<Kyshtynbai> рпм учить тока...
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: там очень просто. да и с этой версией я даже в терминал не лазил. все через гуй делал и не парился :)
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: кстати вспомнил, не работали кастом комбинации некоторые
<Kyshtynbai> А кстате на русской раскладке работали например залочить экран?
<baronos> нет, баг еще не закрыт https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=678001
<Kyshtynbai> Эх!
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: http://itrs.tw/wiki/RPM_DPKG_Rosetta_Stone
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: и еще, если переключение раскладки сделать через системные настройки, то они не будут переключаться в режиме обзор. а если тоже самое сделать через твик тул, то будет работать, но не будет отображаться переклчюение на
<baronos> панели :D но это обещаоли исправить на недели.
<baronos> и ритмбокс падал с плагином трей :(
<Kyshtynbai> Понятно :) .
<gdane> Привет, напомните такую вещь, я могу ведь с 12.10 до 13.04 обновить через сидюк?
<gdane> инета нет на линуксовом компе, но могу закатать на болванку 13 версию
<gdane> я к тому что буде полное обновление? равносильное обновлению через сеть?
<rusman> где лежит файл конфигурации mimi types ?
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> re
<shvchk> У кого-нибудь есть проблемы с монтированием SSH через Autofs в 13.04? В 12.10 отлично работало, но не в 13.04 (с тем же конфигом). Autofs, sshfs, fuse стоят. sudo automount -f -v -d ошибок не выдаёт. Перезагружался. Может, я упускаю что-то простое? Уже без идей, куда копать =|
<shvchk> * 13.04 — чистая установка, не апгрейд.
<artus> ну как бе ссх вообще начхать на то что у тебя там крутитцо
<shvchk> и? я могу подключиться руками. я хочу через autofs.
<artus> логи смотреть не вариант?
<artus> ходиш по ключам?
<shvchk> логи чего? я писал выше, что запускал automount в подробном дебаг-режиме, ошибок нет: http://pastebin.com/CwPzv7yF — при этом ничего не монтируется.
<shvchk> сейчас покажу конфиги
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644790?from=title-main/
<shvchk> auto.master: http://pastebin.com/Qejdeek6 (всё стандартно, добавлена тольео последняя строка)
<shvchk> auto.ssh: http://pastebin.com/rTDz0BVj
<shvchk> у рута есть ссш конфиг и ключ, так что проблем с подключением нет (проверял)
<artus> что в /var/log/auth.log на сервере сыпетцо при подключении ? в смысле авторизация проходить то при автомаунте ?
<artus> меня в принципе только одно смущает, /- в /- /etc/auto.ssh, - там зачем? вроде как не должно быть
<shvchk> ну, это стандартное указание смотреть дополнительный конфиг, в которм указано, что, как и куда монтировать, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs#The_Master_Map_File
<artus> стандартное указание на сколько я понимаю / это куда будет маунтитцо и /etc/auto.ssh  конфиг, тобиш / /etc/auto.ssh
<artus> я б туда еще --timeout=30 воткнул в конце всего, не помешает
<shvchk> это т.н. непрямое назначение. есть прямое, оно всегда начинается с /- и это указывает autofs, что все сведения содаржатся в указанном файле ,в том числе точка монтирования, см. пп. 3.1.1. Direct and Indirect Maps
<shvchk> таймауты и госты всякие пробовал,  но сейчас попробую ещё
<artus> я бы  /media/server /etc/auto.ssh  --timeout=30 запилил, а в авто собственно кого монтировать , мало ли какие тараканы то сломались
<shvchk> то же самое. такое ощущение, что он вообще не мониторит папку /media/server, при заходе туда никаких сообщений не появляется
<shvchk> это менее удобно, но скорее всего сработает. просто это ведь неправильно, что прямые назначения не работают.
<artus> st_ready: st_ready(): state = 0 path /- у тебя, оно не видит путь по ходу из конфига
<artus> ну как тебе сказать, понятие правельности весьма растяжимо)
<artus> master_do_mount: mounting /- у тебя ругаетцо, вобщем пиши в автомастер путь и будет тебе счастье
<shvchk> ну, багом это быть не перестаёт. или как минимум недостатком документации. вот я уверен, что они где-нибудь запрятали отключение прямых назначений, и не задокументировали это
<artus> ну ссылатцо на вику бубунты дело не благодарное, туда пишут все кому не лень и переодически всякие каки которые или утратели адекватность или еще чего нить такое
<artus> shvchk, вобщем если не работает базовая точка для абсолютной таблицы - не повод переживать)
<archi> Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, как в tar'е исключить из архивации определенные директории?
<archi> ключ --exclude работает только в вариации --exclude /var, а если --exclude /var/log то он уже не срабатывает
<artus> срабатывает
<artus> --exclude=/zzz/xxx
<archi> Сейчас проверю
<artus> -exclude=/etc/fstab у меня по крайней мере работало
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<artus> *--
<archi> Увы, --exclude=/xx/vvv не работает
<archi> Вот полная команда, которую пытаюсь выполнить sudo tar -cvzpf /media/backup/systembackup/29.04.2013.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/home/archi/ --exclude=/home/lost+found/ --exclude=/media --exclude=/tmp /
<artus> ну дык , /home/archi же
<artus> archi, у тебя в хомяке кроме тебя еще кто то живет?
<[Raiden]> Вчера пался велик... http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0429/h_1367188844_1134882_97776f1cf6.jpeg
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ты тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], чего делал?
<[Raiden]> когда?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а.. попался*
<SergeyIT> аааа, 1978 года?
<Kyshtynbai> Слуушай. А вот в кдеах погда уведомления появляются, снять с них фокус можно ткнуы только по иконке уведомления, или как-то можно сделать, чтобы просто ткнув в рандосное место? Не знаю, как сказать понятнее.
<[Raiden]> Не, как оказалось , это фирма основана в 76 , а велик 2007 года
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], отстой, у нас 1982 г.в. )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Я не знаю. А как определить что на них фокус?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<[Raiden]> не морочился вопросом в общем
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: нифигасе ты мигрируешь быстро :D
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а я вот снова ф19 поставил, и че то даже привыкаю)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: федора глююююючит) ушел на кеды
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: как сказать-то... вот идёт копирование файлов. Такой кружочек в трее крутицца, ткнешь на него - вылезает окочешко. И не убирается, пока не ткнуть по нему самому.
<[Raiden]> ну да, или по значку.
<[Raiden]> само не уберется
<Kyshtynbai> Всё, понял.
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<[Raiden]> Я где-от видел другой плазмойд. альтернативную нотификацию, в рсс попадалось.
<[Raiden]> если вспомню название - могу сказать
<Kyshtynbai> Да пока не надо. Нормально.
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/USU+Notifications?content=158063
<[Raiden]> ну в общем вот, если что
<[Raiden]> модульный де придумали за несколько лет до ГШ )
<Kyshtynbai> А как переключатель рабстолов добавить на нижнюю панель?
<[Raiden]> ну, разблокируешь пламойды и там кнопка будет на панели и там доавить...
<[Raiden]> переключение где добавка.
<[Raiden]> в поиск забей
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: у тебя не минт случайно?
<Kyshtynbai> У, понял. Нет, Кубунта.
<Kyshtynbai> 13я
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<[Raiden]> ясно
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<teddyp1cker> привет
<rusman> фат32 поддерживает симлинки?
<teddyp1cker> да поддерживает
<rusman> вроде должна
<rusman> но чето пишет - link failed: operation not permitted
<rusman> ln -s это же вроде обычный файл, как lnk в винде
<rusman> должно поддерживать
<rusman> что делать
<artus> как может ссылка быть файлом? выдыхай
<rusman> может это из-за того, что sd card
<rusman> или без разницы
<[Raiden]> rusman: нет
<[Raiden]> фат32 не доддерживает и это не lnk
<[Raiden]> lnk ив линуксе это будет .desktop
<[Raiden]> и работает в гуи исключительно
<rusman> а, понятно, хреново
<[Raiden]> нтфс поддерживает
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере линки с других нтфс разделов
<rusman> интересно андроид увидит карточку если в ext2 отформатирую
<artus> интересно, причем тут андроид :)
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе симлинки на карточке для андройда?
<rusman> да я там развернул аля линукс
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<rusman> скрипты всюду работают
<rusman> init.d всякие
<baronos> печально
<rusman> монтирование сетевых шар
<[Raiden]> Просто если для игр, то есть директори бинд, только рут надо иметь
<artus> и? нам за тебя порадоватцо?
<rusman> да нет
<rusman> ну какие игры
<rusman> все серьезно
<artus> @voice rusman
<artus> !enter | rusman
<ubuntuhelp> rusman: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<andrex> rusman, ты это прекращай уже ентеро блудством страдать
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YllvyM1XCAA
<rusman> гг
<[Raiden]> ой не туда кинул
<snql> расскажите как можно примонтровать webdav от яндекса в каталог ntfs, чтобы он подгружал и синхронизировал файлы
<snql> хочется научить работать с одним каталогом windows и linux
<snql> ос вин + линь на одном винте + еще третий комп на винд, все работают с одним сервисом
<snql> через стандартную тулзу в наутилусе том же как я понял файлы грузятся по требованию
<[Raiden]> на форум напиши , я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NtLZPSZbsYk
<mdma> все на кубунте хорошо, но Muon просто убогий какой-то по сравнению с синаптиком
<mdma> поиск в нем вообще что-то не пашет
<[Raiden]> mdma: У меня пашет
<mdma> вводил текст- вообще ничего не находило, думал с ума схожу, кэш серч нашел
<mdma> после перезапуска находит
<mdma> напрягает что нельзя как в синаптике выбирать где искать в имени, пакета в описании или "не помню уже третий пункт"
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/04/26/hotter/
<mdma> и версию пакета нельзя вывести в колонку напротив имени
<mdma> порезано в общем
<[Raiden]> версии внизу
<[Raiden]> b ds,jh dthcbb nfv ;t
<[Raiden]> и выбор версии тм же
<[Raiden]> я думаю, если ты хочеш ьифейс как в синаптике, то просто доставь синаптик
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0430/h_1367272193_9686410_ca979341c7.png
<mdma> да я видел где версию там смотреть
<mdma> но все таки да синаптик как то ближе, поставлю его
<mdma> http://screencloud.net/v/gJjK у меня от чего-то вкладки с версией нет
<mdma> но где то я версию все же смотрел, вот ток уже не помню где )
<mdma> тьфу не тот пакет
<[Raiden]> на твоём шоте показан очто версия 1.7.6 , а вкладки нет, т.к. она одна доступная.
<mdma> уже понял
<mdma> синаптик в кде адово выглядит конечно
<[Raiden]> ну вообще должен быть в оксигене )
<[Raiden]> или надо от рута настроить тему для гтк.
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> не пользуюсь )
<mdma> мне нужен gtk-theme-switch или это можно сделать как-то иначе?
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю. МОжет быть хватит kdesudo systemsettings
<[Raiden]> и там уже выбор темы
<[Raiden]> а может оно страшное по другйо причине, я не в курсе
<mdma> я просто не могу найти где там в systemsettings настройки gtk
<mdma> тема оксиген стоит
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0430/h_1367275313_7299694_49ac8670cf.png
<mdma> спс помогло, странно правда как-то, все было настроено как у тебя, ток шрфит другой, и резервная тема стояла тоже оксиген, выбрал oxygen white - похорошело
<mdma> потом вернул обратно как было, все равно все осталось ок
<[Raiden]> Ну, оставлю без коментариев. у меня эти настройки с весны дого года. МОжет сча как-то не рпавильно с этим )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-30
<[Raiden]> Всё, посленяя новость http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644792
<SergeyIT> конец света, что ли? (
<[Raiden]> rss end
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а самому?
<[Raiden]> Ты подсел на мои новости?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто поискать самому, а не то что упало в рассылку
 * JohnDoe_71Rus домой
<Kyshtynbai> Клёпаная убунту 12.04.2 виснет в дупель намертво при переключении пользователей. Вот стояла же бубна 12.04 нафига я стал её трогать :) ?
<[Raiden]> Чел выше отстал от жизни. Самому новости искать...
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: это может дрова видео
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе 12.04 на десктопе?
<[Raiden]> Это фирмам надо , что бы 5 лет особо ничго не менять.
<[Raiden]> а дома лучше 13.04
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: 13.04 там гномег глючный. Кеды тормозять. юнити - сам понимаешь. ХСФСЕ - ну я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> mate
<Kyshtynbai> нипропобовал).
<[Raiden]> что же касается кде, то конечно зависит от железа, но вообще, у этого де есть некотоырй диапазон настроек. И если выбрать минимальные , выключить индекс, оно всёравно функционально превосходит другие.
<[Raiden]> И вм кстати можно менять. Можно например опенбокс юзать
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ставь демьяна ;)
<SergeyIT> время новостей перешло во время рекламы
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: точна :) .
<[Raiden]> по крайней мре если железа типа первой корки или новее, то проблем особых быть не должно
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ядро 3,8 поставил, дрова 319,12 невидия ;)
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: да по хорошему комп менять надо но никапья лишних денег :( .
<Kyshtynbai> у меня радеон вместо видеоплаты :( .
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, а тебе комп зачем?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: поставишь 13,4 радеон :)
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле? ынтырнет, музыка-фильмы
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, и что не работает?
<Kyshtynbai> бубунту глючит при смене юзеров. виснет намертво.
<SergeyIT> а с чего начало? Такого не видел
<[Raiden]> у раденов закрытый  драйвер поддерживает OpenGL ES2
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: да вот год 12.04 работала как часы
<[Raiden]> И квин можно поставить собранный с такой поддержкой. Это упрощенный мобильынй огл и в общем всё летает )
<Kyshtynbai> в 12.04.2 глючит вот таким вот образом.
<SergeyIT> у меня 1.5 года работает
<SergeyIT> и постоянно обновляется
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, а в логах что?
<Kyshtynbai> а в каких логах это смотреть?
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, во всех смотри, неизвестно же в чем проблема
<[Raiden]> В общем, т.к. под убунту доступны любые гномы , не вижу особого смысла в сидении на старых лтс. Даже если не хочется переходить на другие де )
<[Raiden]> синамон, мате, есть на ппа
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: буду думать, мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> Ребутъ.
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0430/h_1367317249_1139678_9b4572cc1f.png
<[Raiden]> на нвидиях с блобом кстати такое не будет работать, онли радеон  или нуво
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны с блобом не особо и надо.
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BuZJjmftAbk/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome - для бароноса.
<baronos> хех)
<snql> о самописный сервачек это зебест, уже память отжирает не 2 гб а всего пару сотен метров
<[Raiden]> ...но память дешевле
<snql> дешевле оптимизировать чем что-то там добавлять в арендованный сервер
<[Raiden]> а..
<[koshka]> Уо
<SergeyIT> угу
<[koshka]> Сережка :3
<andrex> SergeyIT, ты прям как я, со мной здароваются, а я в ответ угукаю)
<snql> не царское это дело простонародное привет написать
<SergeyIT> сил нету здравкаться (.
<andrex> угу особенно если 150 человек на дню
<[Raiden]> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-aMzaqA0_nNc/UJR4fHQYQmI/AAAAAAAAHYs/7mfTJcF7T3o/s1600/Ubuntu_Raring_Ringtail_Wallpapers_07.jpg
<andrex> или даже 300
<SergeyIT> snql, ууу ты каакоой... (
<[koshka]> Да мне тоже лень было писать здрасте
<SergeyIT> andrex, мне и 10-ти хватает
<andrex> да мне и 1 ного обычно)
<[koshka]> Вот вот :-D
<SergeyIT> andrex, себя? )
<andrex> да :D
<andrex> утром поздаровался и хватит, дальше угукать
<[koshka]> Сам с собой утром злороваешься?
<[koshka]> )))
<andrex> да в зеркало гляну и так задумчиво, привет свин
<[koshka]> Хахаха
<[koshka]> Ну норм
<andrex> ибо по утрам я какбудто неделю не спавши
<SergeyIT> меня хватает только на - "ну и рожа"
<[koshka]> Где же милый Скай?
<andrex> спит
<[koshka]> Кидалово
<SergeyIT> в весенней спячке
<andrex> он как днюху отметил тока слов 8 семь сказал после этого
<[koshka]> Ах
<[koshka]> Когда днюха была?
<SergeyIT> 25-ого
<andrex> 25 го
<[koshka]> Блин.
<andrex> ляпешко
<[koshka]> Ладно. Он меня простит
<[koshka]> Скоро и у меня днюшка.старая буду :/
<andrex> на год  старее
<andrex> фи
<[koshka]> Да :(
<SergeyIT> мудрее
<andrex> я если незабуду то, буду на литров 10ть пьянее
<andrex> и ползать на бровях
<SergeyIT> это не интересно (
<andrex> угу
<[koshka]> Фу. Что за алкашня
<snql> [16:30:42] <GAGAn> а почему мозила в убунте стандартный браузер а не интернет эксплорер
<[Raiden]> из последнего что я пил, был портвейн Алушта. Тот котоырй красный можно брать. А белый и розовый противные.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> andrex: фи таким быть :D
<SergeyIT> а я ликер вана таллин
<andrex> водка медвед автомат калашникова шапко ушанко
<[koshka]> Ужас
<[koshka]> Куда я попала
<[koshka]> Заберите меня отсюда
<SergeyIT> брысь
<andrex> дайте кошки валерьянчки 100 грамм
<andrex> е*
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], ... чего не убегаешь?
<andrex> лан короче чегото я распоясалсо
<baronos> andrex: тавай и мне
<SergeyIT> всем по медальке в честь праздника
<andrex> сам попросил
 * baronos не бросать же человека одного в плюса
<[koshka]> И мне давайте
<andrex> [koshka], закончились
<[koshka]> :/
<snql> а почему на LTS ядро такое старое? 3.2, уже 3.9 вроде
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> snql: а в 4.0.4 андройде вообще 3.0
<snql> [Raiden] << дык андроид же
<[Raiden]> snql: в общем такова политика фикс. релизов. Можут быть только секурити патчи или бэкпорты кусков важных, но версия не меняется.
<[Raiden]> или меняется но в пределах 3.2х
<[Raiden]> собственн ои весь софт так же. Если не считать сторонних реп.
<snql> ладно дождемся 14.04 :(
<[Raiden]> ну как бы, в лине нету четких правил. Если юзеру надо, он сам может что угодно собрать и поставить. И убунта совсем не исключение
<[Raiden]> и конкретно ядра тут собирать довольно удобно с помощью средств оставшился от дебиана, типа make-kpkg
<snql> просто обновлю я ядро и предполагаю что обновлений получать я не буду, зависимости будут требовать более старое ядро
<snql> я ошибаюсь?
<[Raiden]> если ты оставишь старое ядро, то будут приходить обновления на него.
<[Raiden]> в отличие от других пакетов, ядерыне пакеты ставятся рядом
<[Raiden]> и можеш ьиметь их сколько влезит
<andrex> ядерные пакеты ))
<[Raiden]> ядрёные ))
<SergeyIT> snql, в репах 3.5 есть
<[Raiden]> если кому нужна сборка, гуглите по тексту: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<snql> мм
<[Raiden]> или если десктоп, можете попробовать найти пакеты с pf-kernel , они более отличиются чем просто новая версия )
<[Raiden]> правда зависят от выхода патчей и последне наверное 3.8.
<adminn> подскажите утилиту, чтоб кодировать в MusePack из flac или mp3
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> re
<snql> салют
<andrex> snql, салам
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0430/h_1367341761_5904416_3d7dafd2f3.jpeg
<mva> <adminn> | подскажите утилиту, чтоб кодировать в MusePack из flac или mp3
<mva> говноедство на канале :(
<Umren> yo
<XuMuK> q
<baronos> ку
<andrex> XuMuK, какие люди )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> халоу
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> andrex: ангельский училь? )
<andrex> tagezi, ja ja ja
<tagezi> =)
 * andrex думает когда будет релиз лтски то сюда хлынет 100500 человек и завалят фринод
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> но мы этого не увидим
<tagezi> пачаму? )
<[Raiden]> реально тут было больше народу. Все эти развилки и геморой с гуи как пошли, народу поуменьшилось.
<[Raiden]> Хотя может с лтс пару админов зайдёт +-
<[Raiden]> осенью ещё прирост обычно.
<[Raiden]> когда уже слякоть, холодно. Самое время поломать компутеры
<andrex> обострение
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> [Raiden], может из-за того что банят и кикают сразу? :D
<[Raiden]> может )
<[Raiden]> Есть тут любитель
<Umren> парочка даже
<Umren> вот и народу нет
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны у англинчан  строго тоже.
<[Raiden]> и народ есть
<andrex> у нас просто население меньше
<andrex> )
<Umren> у них изначальная база больше
<Umren> у нас меньше, а его еще уничтожают
<Umren> прицельно
<Sergey_IT> andrex, больше 100 вряд ли будет еще когда
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ща даже и кста не подходит
<andrex> все на мяту убегли поди
<Sergey_IT> по моему некому и бежать то - для линукса мозги нужны
<Sergey_IT> вот и тагези сбег )
<andrex> у него процессорное время кончилось
<IchEsseDichAuf> он с мейнфрейма или с телефона?
<tagezi> ладно, спать пора, наверное )) всем ночи
<IchEsseDichAuf> какая версия гном-шелла в 13.04?
<[Raiden]> IchEsseDichAuf: в офиц репах  3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6
<IchEsseDichAuf> я уже заглянул, но спасибо
<IchEsseDichAuf> переходить с 12.10 нет смысла значит
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-01
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> back
<Corsa1r> ...
<rusman_y_u> в команде mount после ключа -t можно указывать какую фс монтировать, но после ключа -о для каждой фс свои опции. как узнать какие опции поддерживает монтирование ext2 например?
<tagezi> man?
<rusman_y_u> да в мане не нашел
<rusman_y_u> там только сказано было, что для каждой файловой системы специфичные опции
<tagezi> info?
<tagezi> там обычно намного больше пишут
<rusman_y_u> да нету под рукой линукса
<rusman_y_u> точнее есть, но тут мана нет
<rusman_y_u> щас уже не вспомню
<rusman_y_u> я пробую указать mount -t ext2 -o uname=666, а оно пишет invalid option
<rusman_y_u> ой *umask=666
<tagezi> rusman_y_u, http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=mount&category=8
<tagezi> Они помоему идентичные, но для фри переведён на русский
<tagezi> rusman_y_u, кстати, а тут есть пример, http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=mount&category=8&russian=2
<artus> tagezi, толку если он в дроиде извращается, и вообще по ходу потерялся
<tagezi> artus, ну, извращаться он может где хочет )
<tagezi> artus, привет, кстати )
<artus> tagezi, да дело в том что далеко не факт наличии поддержки всей гаммы ключей к команде
<artus> tagezi, утречка) чего не в лесах мясо убиенных животных не жариш? ))
<tagezi> artus, эм.. в дройде?
<artus> tagezi, ну да, а ты в убунте думал? ))
<tagezi> artus, вчера приехал из заповедника, да и тут кругом лес, впринципе... финкас ))
<artus> лес это хорошо, ибо на солнышке та еще жесть
<tagezi> artus, ну, да.. он же на канале убунты, значит вопросы по убунте, а если он вопросы по винде сюда кидает, то ссзб )
<tagezi> artus, мы вчера пол дня с женой под градом пешкодраили ))
<artus> вобщем развлекались как могли? ))
<tagezi> угу, сегодня передышка в домике, завтра поедим на птичек смотреть, тут тоже недалеко заповедничек
<tagezi> я кстати тут на днях кернел паник схлапотал, просто так, с ничего, а после перезагрузки всё нормально заработало ))
<tagezi> странный становиться линукс, всё больше на винду похожий
<artus> ето если неправельным линуксом пользоватцо)
<tagezi> не знаю.. я ничего тут не настраивал, всё по умолчанию.. поставил только себе хром и гимп
<tagezi> ааа есщё перестал работать easytag в кде.. тож странно как-то
<rusman_y_u> tagezi прочитал спасибо - опции uid, gid и umask только на vfat, а как для ext2 что-то подобное реализовать?
<artus> rusman_y_u, наркоман?
<artus> это с какого перепугу умаск на екст не работает то ?
<rusman_y_u> через mount ни как получается
<artus> rusman_y_u, убунта какая ?
<tagezi> artus, нужно тебе килограмма 2 шоколада "Россия" прислать ))
<artus> tagezi, не, не люблю сладкое )
<tagezi> походу у него реально андройд )
<artus> rusman_y_u, ну же, свет мой зеркальце скажи )
<tagezi> artus, а версия убунты разве имеет значение для умаска? )
<artus> tagezi, дело в том что у убунтах с умасками проблем ваааще никаких
<tagezi> ну, малоли, человек только учиться )
<tagezi> я помоню как у меня были проблемы с ls )))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<artus> человек мягко говоря маетцо sensored с андроидом, и вместо того чтоб читать мануалы приходит с дурацкими вопросами сюда, и чето как то это надо лечить :)
<tagezi> artus, ну ты у нас доктор, тебе виднее )
<snql> linux
<snql> что то в квирке смайлы не работают :(
<artus> поломал?
<tagezi> а они нужны ваще?
<artus> главное что в вичате работают :D
<tagezi> ))
<snql> не были бы нужны не писал бы
<tagezi> пробовал как-то, помоему идиотская идея, без них удобнее
<snql> irc
<snql> это у меня были отключены, все ок
<tagezi> а паники то..
<snql> :)
<tagezi> у меня вот easytag не запускается, ваще, так сказать.. и в консоли ничего не пишет.. и вот куда копать не знаю... гном не предлагать ставить )
<snql> ставь кде
<tagezi> да оно и так стоит
<tagezi> или ты про что? )
<snql> ой братиш, а уменя амарок потоки читать не хочет, в чем дело не знаю даже разрабы
<snql> беда печаль
<tagezi> ну, я амароком не пользуюсь..
<tagezi> а в климентине вроде всё ок, лагов не замечал
<tagezi> хотя не.. виснит зараза переодически, и память начинает выжирать
<tagezi> чото какая-то сырая система по ущущениям... странная очень
<tagezi> во, обновки прискакали...
<tagezi> artus, мож ты в курсе, от чего такие кривые кнопки могут быть? http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0501/h_1367401458_3317613_6a8cecfe78.png
<tagezi> только не говори из-за кде ))) это и так понятно..
<tagezi> они вообще какие-то не гткшные ни разу
<SergeyIT> да вроде прямоугольные
<tagezi> да вроде они должны быть более округлые
<SergeyIT> так это от настроек зависит (никогда не заморачивался)
<tagezi> SergeyIT, я думал это от версии гтк зависит
<SergeyIT> настройки кде надо подкрутить где-то, у меня, к примеру, Крузадер от юзера и от рута имеет разный вид...
<SergeyIT> хотя про округлость кнопок не уверен
<artus> tagezi, ну гдето тема расколбисилась видать
<tagezi> artus, во, вопрос на засыпку.. почему возникает ошибка E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.?
<tagezi> =)
<artus> tagezi,  -f пользуй , дето чето поломаны зависимости по ходу
<artus> вобщем репы фиговые - вот и тараканы
<SergeyIT> tagezi, подожди, может исправят
<corehook> о)
<corehook> дарова ребята
<corehook> ребята поднимаю сервер на котором будет одна из нодов базы данных
<corehook> к которому будут коннекты через pgpool
<corehook> посоветуйте с разбиением диска на разделы
<artus> нет чтоб бухашку бухать и беспорядки на природе нарушать :)
<corehook> имею 250гб
<SergeyIT> и не говори
<corehook> дак я на природе
<corehook> :D
<corehook> не обязательно ведь в сервернйо торчать
<corehook> вопрос, какой фс заюзать ?
<artus> вот до чего доводит убунту головного мозга) уже и на природе бд настраивают)
<SergeyIT> corehook, ссзб
<corehook> собираюсь бить на 1. 10 GB для /, 64gb для свапа, остальное под данные постгре
<corehook> как ?
<corehook> ссзб ето что)
<SergeyIT> зачем своп такой?
<corehook> 4*
<corehook> гб
<corehook> вообще у меня это все на esxi с 257гб мозгами
<corehook> вот сижу разделяю и вроде властвую
<corehook> http://imm.io/14zMf
<SergeyIT> прям на природе?
<corehook> #define природа ?
<artus> если на esxi то чего паритцо? тебе там и свап не особо то и нужен, при динамическом рулении памяти то
<corehook> ну
<tagezi> чото у меня ваще всё поломано (
<artus> а так  - в принципе разбивай, заглаза хватит
<corehook> короче артус если что вы виноваты будете
<corehook> подписываем акт
<corehook> :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, начни с начала
 * corehook away smoke
<artus> corehook, ну граница расширения по памяти у тебя какая? гигов до 40 небось?
<tagezi> SergeyIT, я установочный диск дома забыл
<andrex> виноват быдет тот кто делал и тока он
<andrex> hi all
<tagezi> andrex, привет
<artus> варя тем и хороша что если приспичит можно всю своодную память отожрать и когда попустит - освободить
<SergeyIT> tagezi, имей привычку в кармане иметь флешку с дистром и проблем не будет
<artus> SergeyIT, зачем?
<tagezi> SergeyIT, ну так я надеялся, что мне тут не потребуються
<artus> в кармане надо иметь нож, фонарь, свитер, ну и всяког опо мелочи :)
<tagezi> свитер.. ну у вас и кармашек, дядя артус )
<SergeyIT> artus, я это все имею )
<andrex> сапоги ещё надо
<andrex> в карман
<SergeyIT> есть
<tagezi> угу, и горные батинки.. вдруг горы )
<SergeyIT> и горы во внутреннем кармане
<tagezi> блин.. вот всё хорошо.. но как-то всё криво ((
<mdma> этим выражением можно описать всё
<artus> SergeyIT, пересобрать карман с поддержкой сапог и и гор )
<tagezi> mdma, да не.. я про кеды... почему-то он не хочет находить зависимости... всякую фигню мне пишет..
 * mdma тоже пересел на кеды с 13.04
 * snql тоже любит рисковать
<tagezi> mdma, у тя какой браузер?
<mdma> много... опера, лиса, хром
<mdma> в основном Опера, там где не тянет опера хром или лиса
<tagezi> mdma, а при установке срома у тебя зависимость не расрешонная не выскакивала?
<mdma> нет
<tagezi> mdma, libudev0
<mdma> я уточню, хромиум - из реп
<tagezi> у тебя не жаловалось на эту библиотеку?
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> не.. у меня хром
<tagezi> и ваще.. что не программа, то руками доставлять библиотеки
<mdma> у меня такого нет libudev0
<mdma> в репозиториях вообще
<tagezi> ну вот, а она нужно для установки хрома... но в 12.10 она сама ставилась
<mdma> это не из-за кед
<mdma> а из-за новго дистрибутива имхо
<mdma> пакет не пересобрали для новой версии
<tagezi> Ну, да
<mdma> ну так )
<tagezi> аудио рекордер тоже просит библиотеки.. сам не хочет ставить
<mdma> просто ты написал вначале что ты про кеды...
<tagezi> а easytag ставиться, но не запускается
<mdma> у меня тоже 1 нужный мне дебчик теперь не ставится
<mdma> проверил, тоже к стати этой самой libudev0 не хватает ну и еще питоноприблуд пару
<mdma> tagezi: http://reisub.blogspot.com/2013/04/ubuntu-google-chrome-ubuntu-1304.html
<mdma> или отсюда попробовать поставить https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/libudev0
<tagezi> mdma, да это я уже делал
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в гугл - я уже кому то находил эту багу
<tagezi> SergeyIT, так я её уже решил тогда ))
<tagezi> просто не понятно.. чо за фигня творить.. если бы это только одна прога так хулиганила... я себя чувствую как на древнючем альте.. то ядро старое, то пакета не хватает, то пакет слишком новый, давай меняй всё взат (
<mdma> [v
<mdma> пора привыкнуть
<mdma> новая версия, старые зависимости, ждем пока пересоберут, хуже с прогами которые авторы забросили
<mdma> в новой libudev1 просто вот и все, а пока такие костыли...
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так ты ж тестером стал и чего жалуешься? )
<SergeyIT> шли репорты
<corehook> Ребята есть принципиальная разница между dhcp3-server и dhcp-server ?
<tagezi> какой я тестер? я релиз ставил
<tagezi> и кому слать? гуглу? кде? саноникал? )
 * corehook use mdma
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это не ЛТС, значит бета
<tagezi> дебиан в бете работает стабильние лтс убунты
<mdma> еще толще напиши
<mdma> что это не дебиан потому бета )
<SergeyIT> так всё бета... и дебиан)
<mdma> и я не понимаю какие претензии к дистрибутиву, если просто не ставится какой толевый пакет
<mdma> у вас ведь между пакетами внутри родных репозиториев конфликты
<tagezi> да дофтга чего не ставиться, причем есть в оф репах
<mdma> *не между
<mdma> риальне?
<mdma> SergeyIT: бета идельной ОС ? )
<SergeyIT> mdma, нет в мире совершенства
<mdma> ага, именно потому бог создал грибы, коноплю и кактусы
<mdma> а люди лсд
<SergeyIT> а люди - компутеры и ОС
<tagezi> mdma, а вчем разница между хромом и хромимумом?
<mdma> tagezi: ты ведь его ставишь тебе должно быть виднее
<mdma> но на скоко я знаю, в хромиуме выпилены гуглоследящие компоненты
<tagezi> да вот я не вижу между ними разницы...
<mdma> выпилено стукачество гуглу
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сначала ставишь, а потом спрашиваешь? (анекдот вспомнил, кстати)
<mdma> а езе у хромиума иконка синяя
<mdma> *еще
<tagezi> раньше, в хроуме небыло флеша, и его приходилось руками впиливать..
<tagezi> то что хром следил, так это отключалось
<mdma> конечно отключается, это ведь корпорация добра )
<tagezi> я потому и отказался от хромиума.. но сейчас я поставил, и чото не вижу разницы
<tagezi> mdma, я думаю это не так важно, тем кому нужно будут следить полюбому
<mdma> я не собирался спорить по этому поводу, просто яркой разницы между ними нет, назвал то что знаю
<tagezi> ну вот я тоже не вижу.. странички мне вроде переводит
<tagezi> флеш вроде показывает
<mdma> у
<mdma> ну вот и юзай хромиум
<markmx> други, а подскажите админку для управления апачами и мускулами, типа вебмин, или она одна такая крутая?
<tagezi> плагины к pdf ещё отличие )
<aleksei`> markmx, для мускула phpmyadmin можно использовать
<markmx> да я уже тору поставил, счас буду приобщаться к гуевым штукам :) хватит ... хватит нам этот веб вехзде сувать
<corehook> тебе через Web ?
<aleksei`> markmx, вообщет самое классное через консоль админить
<corehook> http*
<corehook> +1
<markmx> :) через консоль самое оно, вот систему переставил, смотрю что тут есть нового гуевого в 14 наде
<corehook> emma
<corehook> да все через консоль
<corehook> было бы интересно на рабочий стол глянуть)
<corehook> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6443/112446145.21/0_aa8ec_2b89f93d_orig
<aleksei`> cd /home/username/Desktop смотри пожалуйста
<corehook> )
<artus> апачи через гуй? да вы батенька извращенец)
<tagezi> у него гном стоит, диагноз был до вас, доктор artus )
 * andrex тоже юзает гном
<aleksei`> tagezi, то есть гном - это уже диагноз? ))
<andrex> пойду ка я лечиться
<aleksei`> andrex, пошли вместе тогда
<artus> tagezi, ну как починят гном я тож к докторам запишусь)
<tagezi> ну вот когда починят
<tagezi> незнаю.. его перепиливать и перепиливать
<artus> да я б и щас воткнул, но лень, пока и крысы хватает
<artus> tagezi, ну по мне подогнать под себя проще чем лечить кедотараканы)
<tagezi> artus, тебе не хватает обрезаного наутилуса? )
<artus> да и не люблю я кактусы жевать)
<artus> tagezi, ну если мне заглаза тхунара , то как то наутилуса тоже хватит)
<artus> для чего поадекватнее мне и cp mv и иже с ними, в купе с mc хватает
<SergeyIT> заходите в соседнюю палату, юнити у нас )
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. мне как-то ваще  наутилус перестал нравиться.. а постоянно дёргать терминал тоже не охото..
<corehook> :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а я как то не пользовал никогда наутилус (
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, у вас в палате место есть?
<tagezi> SergeyIT, ты наверное и иксы в юнити не пользуешь.. зачем они ваще не понятно )
<SergeyIT>  aleksei`, договоримся )
<aleksei`> ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, крузадер юзаю
<corehook> corehook@ctlsrv:~$ service isc-dhcp-server stop
<corehook> stop: Unknown instance:
<corehook> что за беда
<corehook> ребзя посоветуйте dns сервер шустрый и без тараканов в голове
<corehook> выбираю между maradns,bind9,dnsmasq
<corehook> 20-25 серверов
<corehook> round-robin так же нужен будет
<aleksei`> bind норм как по мне
<andrex> bind
<andrex> @devoice andrex baronos
<corehook> ок спс
<artus> andrex, пользуешсо служебным положением в корысных целях? :D
<corehook> в esxi обязательно виртуальные свичи привязывать к реальным интерфейсам ?
<artus> да вроде как нет , интерфейсы привязываеш как тебе хочетцо ну или по мере надобности
<andrex> artus, да :D
<artus> andrex, какой ты ковааарный :D
<andrex> забераю медальки обратно в ящик
<corehook> ща методом тыка)
<corehook> первый день с esxi воркаю
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/644893
<artus> сегодня воркать зло, даже я на все забил и сказал что сегодня не воркаем :)
<corehook> в общем есть две машины и 1 vSwitch lan к которым я привязал оба интерфейса на двух машинах eth0
<corehook> на первой тачке 192.168.1.100 на второй 192.168.1.101
<corehook> и если это свитч то бегать трафик должен
<corehook> а он не бежит падла)(
<artus> не ругайся
<corehook> извянки господа
<corehook> неповторится
<corehook> привязал реальный интерфейс к vswitch, все равно не бежит ничего
<corehook> cjhhb
<corehook> сорри
<corehook> ступил, сработало
<corehook> ))
<corehook> artus и в правду, пойду покурю))
<artus> видиш как просто, выговорился и все заработало ))
<artus> corehook, кваску попей, взбодрит)
<andrex> у нас тут церковь прям
<andrex> выговорился и все грехи простились
<artus> andrex, капище
<corehook> ))
<artus> боги услышали
<andrex>  вчера хумук забегал, наверно снег выпадет
<aleksei`> сильно забегал?
<andrex> а на минут 5ть
<aleksei`> наверное мне пора выдыхать )))
<artus> aleksei`, терпи
<andrex> не рано ещё
<andrex> часа два потерпи
<aleksei`> )
<aleksei`> как думаете, сервак с 10.04 на 12.04 обновлять? ))
<andrex> нестоит
<andrex> если тока зуд в одном месте)
<aleksei`> я тож так думаю, пока работает - нефиг трогать
<aleksei`> а то чую весь лдап рухнет
<andrex> бекапы спасут твои нервишки..
<aleksei`> бэкапы - это да, особенно бэкапы виртуальных машин
<aleksei`> что-то сломал, подключил диск с бэкапа и всё гут снова ))
<aleksei`> вот mysql-server core до 5.1 версии думаю обновить стоит
<tagezi> не стоит
<aleksei`> почему?
<tagezi> ну, у меня после такого обновления был большой ..эм... проблем )
<aleksei`> нуу меня прошло вродь норм
<tagezi> ну, в ближайшую неделю определишься )
<aleksei`> прям заинтриговал меня )))
<aleksei`> буду сторожить целую неделю теперь (((
<tagezi> правда у меня была проблема из-за лазаруса, там драйвер разный на разные версии, и пришлось кастыли кастылить )))
<aleksei`> всмысле коннектор с базой?
<tagezi> aleksei`, так что не баись, всё у тебя будет нормально.. наверное )
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> наверное и так можно назвать )
<aleksei`> ну у меня другая ситуация, апач + мускул с сайтом )))
<tagezi> аа... ну раз только так и ничего другого..
<aleksei`> а при разработке да, в том же моно нужно тож смотреть чтоб коннектор к текущей версии подходил
<aleksei`> иначе прям беда
<tagezi> на кути не нужно.. я ваще забыл какой там драйвер.. главное буковки не перепутай )
<aleksei`> )
<corehook> Заметки на всякий случай. » Установка и настройка Ubuntu Linux » Что сделать сразу после установки ubuntu
<tagezi> а то он бедный теряется ))
<corehook> Установим шрифты в ubuntu как в windowssudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<corehook> больница
<aleksei`> o_0
<corehook> http://veseloff.net/5.html
<tagezi> вот, людям нечего делать.. читают всякую фигню )
<tagezi> [Raiden], трям )
<tagezi> [Raiden], вапрос.. у тебя easytag запускается?
<tagezi> или.. чем ты пользуешься для коррекрировки тегов у мп3 файлов? )
<corehook> http://hackquest.phdays.com/ :)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<snql> http://cs14110.vk.me/c7006/v7006722/6610/n42PyEUixCc.jpg а что это?
<snql> звезда такая черная
<rekcuFniarB> Привет. Просьба к сочувствующим проголосовать за баг :( https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316348
<rekcuFniarB> Обнаружил ещё в 4.10.0, но думал сами заметят и исправят этот фееричный фейл.
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB, у тебя 13.04?
<rekcuFniarB> Да, но баг был и в 12.10 с версии кед 4.10.0
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB, да, не.. я про вид гтл+ приложений
<tagezi> =))) они у меня как в 2004 выглядят все ))
<tagezi> хотел спросить, это только у меня или у всех )
<rekcuFniarB> Так примени тему oxygen-gtk или как там её
<tagezi> дада.. это вроде сделал
<rekcuFniarB> Есть ещё QtCurve-gtk, но оно вроде не поддерживает gtk3
<rekcuFniarB> У меня qtcurve, стиль gtk и qt выглядит примерно одинаково http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2487/screenshot1367427280.png
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB, ну я вроде оксиген заставил работать
<tagezi> хотя странно всё это, то так то сяк
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB, а ты easytag не пользуешь?
<rekcuFniarB> Бывает
<tagezi> у тебя он работает?
<rekcuFniarB> Давно не запускал, проверить?
<tagezi> ну у меня он в 13.04 не пашет ваще
<rekcuFniarB> Не запускается или что?
<tagezi> проверь если не тяжело, плиз
<rekcuFniarB> Ну он запустился http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/4421/screenshot1367427699.png
<tagezi> блин.. и что у меня не так? :(
<rekcuFniarB> А что пишет в консоль?
<tagezi> да ничего он не пишет в консоль, если бы писал я бы хоть что-то знал... он просто запускается и весит в памяти, при этом не создавая окна
<tagezi> сейчас покажу
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0501/h_1367428097_9691923_92e7bf603b.png
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: а его конфиги пробовал снести?
<tagezi> эм.. ну, можно попробовать, терять то нечего
<rekcuFniarB> Можно просто временно переименовать каталог
<tagezi> не, не помогло
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, тогда наверное остаётся изучать под дебагерами (strace например).
<tagezi> блин.. как-то всё криво стоит (
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> зшбс.
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, вопрос. Попал в лапы ноут с вин7-64, хочу закатаить на него бубну, но чото никак не могу загрузится с флешки. Флешку делаю unetbootin. Загружается меню netbootin, выбираю инстал и всё, висяк. Перепробовал несколько флех. Рабочей
<Kyshtynbai> бубны под рукой нету.
<Kyshtynbai> все празднуют штоле...
<Kyshtynbai> Эх. Пойду ребунтусь.
<tagezi> а с флешкой реально бида
<tagezi> artus, ns nenf&
<tagezi> ты тута?
<tagezi> вот сони ))
<tagezi> тада.. нашёл ещё один косяк... создание загрузочной флешки не пашет ((( приходиться дд делать )
<Sergey_IT> а кто-то тихо сам с собою
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, раньше работало ведь
<tagezi> ну раньше, когдато, да.. но это 13.04 ))
<tagezi> я думаю таже проблемма что и у предыдущего оратора.. не вижу его.. логи стёрты
<tagezi> на К его ник
<tagezi> теже признаки были, не загрузиться с ней, и она сама не монтируется... пришлоть отформатировать и дд на неё.. после этого всё понеслось
<artus> tтутв
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: разобрадся?
<tagezi> л*
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: угу, мерси).
<Kyshtynbai> А что народу-то так прям много? Точно, все празднуют.
<artus> дада, я б сказал как я отпразновал, но меня сдадут ментам и закруют на суток 15 :D
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе. Ну, на то и праздникЪ!
<tagezi> да, праздники )))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: я с твоей траблой только дд справился.. у меня тоже в 13.04 не хотела флешка писаться
<tagezi> теперь вот сижу пинаю эзитаг.. не хочет эта зараза запускаться
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: а я дисковот расекочегарил и тоьлко с диска загрузился, про дд кк-то не подумал.
<tagezi> ну у меня выбора не было.. у меня только одна флешка, дисков нет
<tagezi> зря переставлял.. правда
<tagezi> artus: дядя, а дядя, как докопаться, что бы понять, чего она не пашет?
<tagezi> могу видео сделать, показать как оно не работает )
<artus> смотря до кого, если сосед то тут все просто :D
<tagezi> нет, прога easytag
<tagezi> она в памяти висит, а окошко не пояаляется
<artus> покажи
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0501/h_1367428097_9691923_92e7bf603b.png
<tagezi> или видео снять? ))
<artus> tagezi, strace запускал?
<tagezi> эм.. а что это?
<artus> трасировщик
<tagezi> эм.. и чего мне эта куча мусару даст?
<artus> ну глянеш запустилось или на чем то померло
<tagezi> хочешь лог скину? ))
<artus> показывай если есть
<artus> ща только резкость наведу :D
<tagezi> Ну, последняя строчка poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, 4294967295
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624145/
<artus> я конечно не спец, но у тебя вроде как попытка вырисовать гткашную тему, туда сюда, вайт и не назодит дочерний процес
<artus> а что в /home/lera/.easytag/easytag.log сыпетцо? сыпетцо ли хоть что либо?
<artus> tagezi, я бы например на поржать потушил насовсем кеды и стартанув иксы попробовал запустить ейзитак
<artus> *г
<artus> только тушить кеды совсем, со всеми хвостами
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624161/
<artus> tagezi, у меня тараканы с сыпящимся винтом пропадали когда тушил кеды, стартовал голые иксы с чисто для удобства peckwm
<tagezi> ну, я не знаю.. даже как это сделать ))
<artus> да должно оно стартовать , без всякого , скорее всего траблы в гтк которыесыпят кеды
<artus> tagezi, sudo servise kdm stop - ну и смотри все ли потухло, а потом стартикс и стартуй ейзатаг
<tagezi> ну лан.. вичат чтоли поставить на всякий ))
<artus> просто тот же рейден мне сказки плел про мертвое железо, но так и не смог аргументировать почему траблы пропатают если тушить кеды)
<tagezi> а фиг его знает.. может потому что кеды больше обращаються к диску
<artus> ну фишка была в том что винт у меня отваливался судя по логам физически) тушим кеды, стартуем голые иксы - все пучком ) стартуем кеды - винт отваливаетцо и висяк )
<artus> вот такой был цирк )
<tagezi> sudo service kdm stop говорит kdm: unrecognized service
<artus> круто че
<artus> :D а  /etc/init.d/kdm етсь? его и туши
<tagezi> не, нету )
<artus> эммм, кеды настолько сослоупочились что юзают уже неродную стартовалку?
<artus> tagezi, ты б зажумался то )
<tagezi> а чо думать то?.. у одних работает у других нет.. на юнити и гноме тоже самое.. дело не в кедах а дистре
<tagezi> ура, я его победил
<artus> ну дист то конечно само собой, но как то не буду тебе советовать то с чем у меня уже последние лет 5 проблем нет )))
<artus> вобщем наиграеся, переходи на светлую сторону ))
<tagezi> проблемма действительно в том что он не может гтк кдешным воспользоваться
<artus> ну на фоне того что кеды своим же когдат родным kdm не пользуютцо, то о чем можно говорить)
<tagezi> artus: а Линук враг своей дочери дал ей именно кеды? )
<artus> а незнаю, у меня никогда в фалическом смысле не поднимался на ве эли мельтешения )
<artus> *все
<artus> мне просто иногда, редко работу работать надо а не шашечки крутить и по 2 года обсасывать в чатиках диагональность и размеры шашечек)
<artus> а если работать работу - оно должно работать и быстро) остальное настраиваемо практически везде )
<tagezi> что бы работать гуи вообще не нужны.. консоль раз в 20 быстрее, полюбому
<artus> ну я иногда виртуалки в браузерах гоняю
<tagezi> гуи нужны что бы свистело, в одних больше свестит в других меньше.. но работает всёравно в консоли
<artus> ну и еще по мелочи, а остальное да. не так чтоб и важно
<tagezi> браузер можно и без гуев запустить ващеюю иксы полнял и пахай ))
<artus> ну о том какие у меня обои на столе я вспомнил-обратил внимание за последние года 2 только пару дней тому, ито мимоходом )
<tagezi> зачем тебе крыса то?
<artus> ну это извращения стартовать браузерки на голых иксах то)
<artus> я ж не на столько упорот чтоб ломать то что работает)
<tagezi> ну, мне откуда знать ))) полюбому всёравно можно без иксов всё что угодно если хочеться )
<tagezi> иксы нужны что бы свистело. )
<tagezi> вернее гуи
<tagezi> пайду я спать
<artus> правда опять же разница между той жу бубунтой и дебом в работе оочень сушественна даже на одном и том же де, но это фсе фломастеры )
<artus> сноф тебе )
<tagezi> artus: спасибо.. давай, давстречи
<artus> огай) стучи если чего )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-02
<iFalkorr> чечектотут
<markmx> други, а как заставить просить пароль при выходе из спящего? ато не просит зараза
<iFalkorr> зайти в систем сеттингс, брайтнесс н лок
<iFalkorr> и там поставить галочку спрашивать пароль
<iFalkorr> довольно таки логично жеж
<markmx> нет тут брайтнес :)
<markmx> сделал через gconf
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> Пинг
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<snql> вы когда-нибудь ели пингвинье мясо?
 * andrex прочитал "пингованое мясо"
<andrex> snql, а ты?
<snql> andrex << нет, тараканов ел, лягушек, червей а вот птичьего пингвиньего мяса не пробовал. мне интересно как по вкусу
<andrex> сгоняй за пингвинчикм и попробуй, я вобще ничего из выше перечисленного не ел)
 * andrex не любит китайский кухень
<tagezi> мясо как мясо
<tagezi> как индейка, только тиной горчит чуть
<iFalkorr> и снова я
<iFalkorr> скучали?
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, не очень )
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, с прошедшим!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а я докопался почему некоторые проги криво запускаются )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, поздравляю... землекоп )
<SergeyIT> опять ядро обновилось
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, артус вчера помогал ночью.. читал гору мусара, что бы помочь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и какое но теперь у вас? )
<SergeyIT> 3.2.0-41
<SergeyIT> ребуть
<mva> >> обновилось
<mva> >> 3.2
<mva> >> 3.9
<mva> okay
<mva> ;)
<andrex> надо было так 2.6.0 -> 3.0.0
<tagezi> так 3.9 вроде для разрабов, не?
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.8.11; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.9.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109995262342451767357/posts/8F9rFKUtgzo
<Michael72> После перехода на 13.04 перестал запускаться skype. Пишет: Аварийный останов (сделан дамп памяти)
<[Raiden]> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> архивы с кракозябрами попались. Забываю этот ппа всё время https://launchpad.net/~frol/+archive/zip-i18n
<andrex> а я всевремя 7zip ставлю
<andrex> Michael72, могет помогет http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/04/skype-ubuntu-1210-1304-1204.html
<[Raiden]> andrex: у меня был установлен. Но напрямую им пользоваться совершенно лень мне, я привык использовать гуи.
<[Raiden]> и с ппа выше всё ок
<andrex> [Raiden], да он подхватывается архиватором оболочкой спокойно
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, проблема уже решена
<[Raiden]> Michael72: откуда ставил скайп?
<Michael72> С официального сайта
<Michael72> Он стоял, когда ещё работал в 12.10
<[Raiden]> 1. удали , 2. открой синаптик или центр устанвоки и там зайди в настройку источников и  на второй закладке включи партнёры каноникал.
<[Raiden]> 3. sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install skype
<Michael72> При обновлении до 13.04 я мельком видел, что что-то устанавливается, связанное со скайпом
<[Raiden]> Так, всё , я педали крутить поехал )
<SergeyIT> не открути
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> чет делать совсем нечего
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а линза фото в юнити (стандартная) - она откуда фотки-то берет, я что-то не пойму.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: чо, не твои фотки показывает? )
<Kyshtynbai> Да ваще ничо не показывает :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Как ей укзаать место, откуда фотке брать?
<tagezi> эх.. ща запущу её гляну
<tagezi> прикольно )))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: тут?
<andrex> он там, гдето
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: короче: Линза для Unity Photo Lens, позволяет просматривать фотографии добавленные в Shotwell и онлайн-коллекцию Flickr. Из минусов – не поддерживаем русскоязычный поиск.
<iFalkorr> а еще с пикасы
<tagezi> русский вроде уже поддерживает
<iFalkorr> tagezi: в общем твоя инфа устарела:)
<tagezi> ну, гугл типа стар )
<iFalkorr> супер стар?
<iFalkorr> у кого есть л4д2 в стиме?
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> Вот добавил я в шотвел фоток, а чото в линзе все равно пусто :( .
<Kyshtynbai> А хотя гоню.
<tagezi> а у меня чегото локализация qt creatora не пашет... (
<Kyshtynbai> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java 7 в Ubuntu вручную и из ppa: http://goo.gl/I8Oj7 и http://goo.gl/dby6h а также !openjdk
<Kyshtynbai> !openjdk
<ubuntuhelp> Открытая реализацая Java runtime/interpreter. Если вашему ПО не требуется проприетарная версия java - ставьте спокойно. иначе смотри !java
<snql> !linuxsex
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='linuxsex'
<snql> !qt
<ubuntuhelp> Qt — кросс-платформенный инструментарий разработки ПО на языке программирования C++. KDE основано на Qt (как и многие другие приложения, к-рые его используют для создания !GUI). Для компиляции приложений, использующих Qt3, установите пакет libqt3-mt
<ubuntuhelp> Для компиляции Qt4 приложений — libqt4-dev.
<snql> или libqt5-dev
<snql> а жалко что пятых нету, все ручками, ручками...
<corehook> долбанный pidgin
<corehook> всем привет
<tagezi> corehook: пользуй вичат
<corehook> xchat
<andrex> telnet
<tagezi> corehook: вичат )))
<corehook> socket
<tagezi> куча плагинчиков.. удобства, и иксы не нужны )
 * corehook away
<Umren> tagezi, и как без иксов сидишь?
<Umren> норм? :D
<tagezi> Umren: а для вичата нужны иксы?
<Umren> tagezi, ну ты с иксами или без?
<tagezi> Umren: нравиться докапываться или как? )
<Umren> да
<Umren> просто странный плюс
<Umren> учитывая, что 99% людей сидит под иксами
<Umren> и ты тоже
<tagezi> Umren: если нравиться докапываться, докапайся к скаю )
<andrex> iFalkorr, у меня есть второй дед тока в другом аккаунте а что?
<iFalkorr> andrex: дак погамать жеж охота. на эксперте без поддержки не пройти так просто
<andrex> а ну эт е комне, лень ставить стим на винду
<iFalkorr> andrex: а что так? там ж просто
<andrex> да просто то просто, зато долго
<andrex> тырнет 1 мбит
<iFalkorr> так лучше начать сейчас:) к утру будет
<andrex> лан попробую)
<iFalkorr> и вашпе. где все?
<andrex> вашпе тут я)
<SergeyIT> а зачем все?
<iFalkorr> массовый геноцид малых народов?
<SergeyIT> сейчас - больших народов
<tagezi> через год подтянуться, может быть.. когда будут с лтс на лтс прыгать ))
<andrex> с развязанными шнурками
<SergeyIT> это вряд ли, год назад уже мало было а через год еще меньше станет
<tagezi> хотя на форуме куча сидит 384 Гостей, 55 Пользователей
<andrex> для форума это мало
<iFalkorr> дык активность пользователей везде смещается с форумов и чьятов в социалочки
<andrex> надо их закрыть навсегда)
<tagezi> в социалках.. ну по крайне мере в гугл+ только тролинг сплошной
<iFalkorr> дак в рашке же втентаклик процветает жеж
<iFalkorr> лицокниженька за рубежом тож не дремет:)ну и г+ за рубежом. там активность нормальная
<iFalkorr> так что падение посещаемости форумов и чьятиков - вполне ожидаемое и нормальное событие
<iFalkorr> новым пользователям по уму только в социалке спросить "памагите как паставить гаму что бы все литало"
<iFalkorr> старым - уже не надо помощи. остаются только те группы, что социализируются в определенных каналах
<iFalkorr> как костяк старожил на этом канале. на форуме (ну там фирефошники в основном остались)
<Michael72> Установил ubuntu-desktop. Захожу в GNOME- рыжий рабочий стол без каких либо панелей и без каких-либо ярлыков
<iFalkorr> ну так тыж гном то не ставил
<iFalkorr> ставь гном панел
<tagezi> а в убунту-декстоп есть гном?
<tagezi> там же унити вроде
<corehook> други как добавить http://sysoev.ru/pgp.txt ключ в apt ?
<SergeyIT> молчит Миша, не сознается
<corehook> wget http://sysoev.ru/pgp.txt -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<corehook> сам спросил
<corehook> сам ответил)
<corehook> %)
<corehook> а нифига..
<corehook> блин
<corehook> вот такие мелои
<corehook> чи
<corehook> пойду луччше хлопну овсянки
<iFalkorr> @voice corehook
<corehook> 10х
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/репозиторий
<andrex> !v > corehook
<ubuntuhelp> corehook, please see my private message
<snql> @voice snql
<corehook> ok
<iFalkorr> @kick snql
<andrex> че за ппц
<artus> веселуха тут :)
<snql> ):
<iFalkorr> snql: а ты на что надеялся?
<snql> iFalkorr << я это передам A4Tech'у!
<iFalkorr> snql: он еще передаст:)
<corehook> прочел не так
<snql> а гимп юзабелен оказывается
<snql> только привыкнуть нужно
<snql> ... и бинды выучить :)
<tagezi> надо же... люди все таки замечают очевидно )
<andrex> е
<snql> ну как бы никто и не возражал
<snql> вполне сойдет для колхозной обработки фотографии, конечно фотошопного качества не получишь, алгоритмы другие, но обрезать-уменьшить размер-переформатировать вполне сойдет
<tagezi> snql: тоесть ты так и не видишь очевидного, просто решил потролить?
<snql> tagezi << а кого тут троллить, убунтушников чтоли? просто мое имхо, качество фильтров\алгоритмов сжатия на лицо
<tagezi> да, у гимпа лучше, я согласен )
<snql> ну ну, в параллельной вселенной...
<tagezi> я думаю качество алгоритмов фильтров зависет от кривизны рук редактирующего
<tagezi> у меня знакомые художники работают с гимпом и ничего плахого в нём не видят...
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: тут?
<MihaiMoldova> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> MihaiMoldova! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MihaiMoldova> ку
<MihaiMoldova> ребята, поможете решить вопрос ?
<tagezi> какой?
<MihaiMoldova> у меня ноутбук Dell Vostro 1000, поставил впервые в жизни линуксминт14
<MihaiMoldova> но вай-фая нема
<tagezi> MihaiMoldova: у тебя какая убунта?
<MihaiMoldova> не видит его, лед-диод не включается когда нажимаю FN+F2
<MihaiMoldova> tagezi: LinuxMint 14
<andrex> tagezi, минт у него, човсем старый стал чтоли))
<MihaiMoldova> может и ето не убунту, просто я не знаю...
<tagezi> andrex: да, я увидел, просто думал он осознает свою ошибку ))
<tagezi> не получилось
<MihaiMoldova> а где я ошибся ?
<MihaiMoldova> я просто новичек в уникс системах
<tagezi> каналом.. тут канал убунты
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: тут
 * tagezi ушёл с собакой гулять
<MihaiMoldova> блин, просто других каналов русскоязычных я не нашел
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: я позже подойду.. если будешь.. задам вопрос )
<andrex> учи лингвиш
<MihaiMoldova> ну извините тогда  :(
<MihaiMoldova> да не проблемма в лингвише
<MihaiMoldova> просто мне и так нихрена непонятно
<MihaiMoldova> ...
<MihaiMoldova> дкмал кто-то поможет
<MihaiMoldova> хоть по советуйте, может дрегой дистрибутив установить ?
<andrex> ну просто по вопросу у меня что то не работает при то что чтото не загорается итд никто не поможет
<MihaiMoldova> просто мне оболочка минта понравилось
<andrex> логи надо
<MihaiMoldova> а как надо задавать вопросы  ?
<MihaiMoldova> откуда их брать ?
<andrex> !log > MihaiMoldova
<ubuntuhelp> MihaiMoldova, please see my private message
<andrex> !q > MihaiMoldova
<andrex> !q1 > MihaiMoldova
<andrex> !pm > MihaiMoldova
<andrex> !faq > MihaiMoldova
<ubuntuhelp> MihaiMoldova, please see my private message
<andrex> вот както так
<MihaiMoldova> да жесть... мне там читать дофигища, просто траффик с телефона закончится,а я проблемму не решу :(
<MihaiMoldova> если вам не трудно, помогите
<MihaiMoldova> ребята, а можно с виндовса по сетевому кабелю на линукс нет передавать ?
<MihaiMoldova> Windows XP <--->LinuxMint14
<andrex> мона
<MihaiMoldova> подскажете как ?
<andrex>  как расшарить нет на оффтопике /j ##windows-ru
<MihaiMoldova>  /j ##windows-ru
<MihaiMoldova> там никого нету
<andrex>  /msg alis list #*windows*
<andrex> иши и спрашивай у них
<andrex> в принципе я знаю как...
<andrex> купить роутер
<MihaiMoldova> да рутер у соседей
<tagezi> у меня роутер не работает.. ой, да, он у соседей )
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: во.. у меня вопрос к тебе был
<rekcuFniarB> М?
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: у тебя какая тема стоит ля гтк 2 приложений
<rekcuFniarB> QtCurve и на GTK, и на Qt.
<tagezi> понятно.. а я оксигеном пользуюсь
<tagezi> вот оно и глючит, зараза
<rekcuFniarB> А подтема Klearlooks.
<[Raiden]> интересно как
<rekcuFniarB> Он вчера жаловался что GTK приложения выглядят неправильно.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> он меня вчера игнорил )
<[Raiden]> это глючит не оксиген,  а может быть та штука которая прописывает темы для гтк
<[Raiden]> т.е. надо зайти  и снова выбрать оксиген для гтк
<tagezi> у меня easytag не запусказась, из-за того что оксиген стоял на гтк.. поменял и всё залетало )
<tagezi> выбирал
<[Raiden]> а..
<tagezi> могу тебе видио снять с этими плясками..
<[Raiden]> это уже другой вопрос ) А не то как выглядит
<[Raiden]> да, не, не надо.
<tagezi> я себе загрузил оксиген-малекула и всё стало хорошо.. он почти такойже.. особо разници не видно
<tagezi> а вот почему у qtcreator нет русской логкализации я не понимаю
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0502/h_1367513978_3474154_d8e7e7e3a3.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: какие будут преположения?
<[Raiden]> ну может он нвоый и локализации нет, а может доставлять надо
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, я по поводу easytag
<[Raiden]> не знаю ) У меня с 1 раза запустилось )
<tagezi> у меня он не может окно запустить
<[Raiden]> vj;tn ds,hfyjq ntvs gj rfrjq-nj ghbxbyt yt,skj
<[Raiden]> может не установлена oxygen-gtk , а была выбрана, хз
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> она же по умолчанию устанавливаеться вместе с системой
<[Raiden]> тут кто-то ещё был у кого синаптик был без оксигена в 13.04
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати забавный глюк. Питание компа выключается через раз в 13.04
<[Raiden]> при выключении
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну, пусть будет молекула,  я не понял в чем проблема )
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0502/h_1367514426_1374849_1b98e47c9f.png
<tagezi> вот вчем.. программа запущена, а окна нет
<[Raiden]> интересно
<[Raiden]> а на консоль пишет чего?
<[Raiden]> кстати есть програмка, правда имеющая мног оотличий ,зовётся kid3
<[Raiden]> в общем на qt
<tagezi> Да, я себе уже поставил kid3 .. немного не то ))
<tagezi> в консоль вообще ничего не даёт
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0501/h_1367428097_9691923_92e7bf603b.png
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> вчера артус подсказал, по кучи мусара который при помощи какой-то странной утилиты получаешь, что она не может окрыть окно и в этом положении виснет, вот я и начал эксперементировать
<tagezi> удивительно то, что другие гтк+ приложения нормально открываются )
<[Raiden]> возможно другие твои на гтк3
<[Raiden]> пиджин есть?
<tagezi> так что я в шоке, и в непонятках
<tagezi> не, не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> я тоже перестал, в общем он тоже на гтк2 ещё
<tagezi> джабер не прижился, а ася надоела.. лет 7 назад
<[Raiden]> ирц не пейджер, так что мне надо...
<[Raiden]> только я на кутим съехал
<tagezi> ну, у меня для ирц куассел.. я и не выбираю
<tagezi> стоит работает и ладно
<tagezi> я вообще не привередлив, главное что бы работало ))) но отсутствие окна там где оно должно быть - это слишком ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем по идее 2 файла должно быть
<[Raiden]> .gtkrc-2.0 .gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<[Raiden]> второй симлинк на первый
<tagezi> эм... где? у меня больше их
<[Raiden]> в корне хомпапки
<tagezi> а  я подумал в /usr/share/temes/
<tagezi> да, в корне 2 файла есть
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110108224548298836635/posts/DsKBXcntZaU
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты видел програмку для кде для сшивки панарам?
<[Raiden]> в комплекте вроде чего-то идёт
<SergeyIT> пана-рам - это что то о памяти?
<[Raiden]> а.. может и не в комплекте, возможно с kipi-plugins  ставится
<tagezi> панорама* )))
<tagezi> сейчас проверим
<SergeyIT> я видел только как в фотошопе это делали
<tagezi> а то раньше хугин пользовал, он класный, но на гтк, фиг знает, запуститься или нет ))
<[Raiden]> тут тоже хугин
<tagezi> SergeyIT: фотошоп, кстати очень криво это всегда делал ))) в винде есть панарамио про.. вот она реально весчь ))
<tagezi> но хугин же это просто гуи на панарама-тулс
<[Raiden]> ну может быть, я не пользовался
<SergeyIT> так чел долго это делал, подпраляя сшивку
<tagezi> но соединяет он здорово, даже на полном автомате
<[Raiden]> [jnz ytlfdyj cltkfk gfhe gfyjhfv yf vj,bkmybrt b vyt gjyhfdbkjcm
<[Raiden]> omg
<tagezi> на мобильнике? ) ну у тебя и вкусы =))
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5646/193687024.1/0_9c6de_ac6b30b5_XXXL.jpg
<tagezi> ну, в таком разрешении ничего, для интернета
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<snql> [Raiden] << писал как то что полоска звука зависает когда изменяю громкость на сенсоре, в общем кмикс грузит цпу на 50% почему то
<snql> убил-запустил все снова в норме
<snql> баг мб
<artus> создает видимость бурной деятельности)
<makita420> ïðèâåò âñåì1, êàê êîäèðîâêó ïåðåêëþ÷èòü
<ubuntuhelp> makita420! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> snql: мб. Можешь попробовать veromix , не будет правда рисовать осд
<[Raiden]> и кнопки управления в ег онастройках задать надо
<tagezi> ядро пришло новое )
<artus> посмотрело, плюнуло и ушло ...
<[Raiden]> xfce приводит к потере пола
<makita420> на всех фринодах UTF 8 ?
<[Raiden]> кажется да, кроме debian-russian
<[Raiden]> там кой8
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<artus> не, есть извращенцы с кои8
<artus> а так да, везде
<tagezi> artus: те чо новое ядро не нравиться? )
<artus> а оно уже научилось кофе готовить? если нет - то смысла в нем не вижу)
<artus> и даже болльше, я не знаю какое у меня сейчас ядро, и это даже ниразу не интересно)
<tagezi> artus: вредный ты ))) у тебя сейчас какое? 3.4
<artus> о, оказалось 3.2.0-4
<tagezi> жесть... оноже позапрошлогоднее ещё )) не подгнивает? ))
<artus> tagezi, в чем профит посделнего ядра от версии моего?
<tagezi> artus: ну, если комплексно и в обшем.. то в 3.8 цифры другие, тоесть оно свежее )
<artus> tagezi, я про конкретный профит , а не циферки ниочем
<tagezi> там вроде поддержку убрали какихто старых моделей процесоров, засчет этого оно стало типа пошучтрее на пару тактов процесора
<artus> tagezi, у меня нет кед, у меня и так шустрее на тыщи таков :D
<tagezi> Линус Торвальдс представил релиз ядра Linux 3.8. В новой версии прекращена поддержка процессоров 386-DX/SX; добавлена новая файловая система F2FS; реализован механизм проверки целостности метаданных для XFS; обеспечена поддержка inline-хранения
<tagezi> данных в Ext4; подготовлен режим быстрой замены дисков для Btrfs; реализована возможность применения пространств имён для непривилегированных пользователей; в cgroup добавлена поддержка ограничения памяти, потребляемой ядром.
<tagezi> ну 11 тысч исправлений и всё такое ))
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> вобщем блаблабла ниочем )
<tagezi> там ещё много чего написано.. но по существу убрали поддержку 386, наконец
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 у меня комп иногда не выключается. Я такое не видел лет 5.
<[Raiden]> так что много исправлений не всего на пользу.
<[Raiden]> не всегда
<tagezi> да я согласен
<tagezi> они теперь пол года его патчить будут )
<[Raiden]> вот может с этим обновлением пропадёт. Потом расскажу  )
<tagezi> и будут у нас версии 3.8.0-ххх =)
<tagezi> лан.. ребут
<tagezi> опять паник словил
<tagezi> во мне везёт
<artus> вот тебе занятцо нечем :D
<tagezi> ну, система такая..
<tagezi> если честно то она странная
<artus> грызи, грызи)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а ещё она выдаёт переодически вот такие штуки http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0502/h_1367524677_2361461_29a1472d06.png
<tagezi> смотришь обновки, а там их нет
<tagezi> весёлая система, с шуточками
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0502/h_1367524730_8494997_5670018e3c.png
<[Raiden]> с канала федоры )
<rekcuFniarB> А я удалил этот update-manager
<rekcuFniarB> А то чё он в фоне висит и проверяет обновления.
<tagezi> и правильно сделал ))
<[Raiden]> про новую версию мне тоже писало, но за день до релиза
<[Raiden]> потом не писало. Сча правда за компом нахожусь реже чем обычно, дела нарисовались и велосипед ещё )
<tagezi> ну у меня уже несколько раз написало после того как 13.04 поставил
<[Raiden]> если можешь - пиши багрепорт )
<tagezi> да проще обратно поставить 12.10
<tagezi> кстати update-manager нет такого пакета.. он чото другое удалил )
<[Raiden]> У них есть, с юнити гтк обновлялка
<[Raiden]> а у тебя муон
<tagezi> у него кеды
<[Raiden]> а..
<makita420> ist
<[Raiden]> muon-updater
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, спасибо
<tagezi> одной свистелкой меньше
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да, можно скрипт или альяс сделат ьи обновлять когда захочется.
<tagezi> да мне привычнее в консоли.. и она всёравно посчи всегда открыта.. а тут всплывает - пугает меня только
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Michael72> Установил пакет gnome, после первого захода и после перегруза, разрешение экрана изменилось, стало 1280x1024, а частота экрана стало трудновыносимой, однако возможности выбрать другую частоту не могу найти
<tagezi> Michael72: гном шел?
<Michael72> Не знаю
<tagezi> Michael72: а кто знает?
<Michael72> А как это можно выяснить через консоль?
<tagezi> у тебя чо стоит ваще?
<tagezi> чего ты там ставил?
<Michael72> я просто установил пакет gnome, затем в lightdm выбрал опцию GNOME. Шел это или нет - без понятия на данном этапе
<Michael72> Сперва была lubuntu
<tagezi> а какая?
<Michael72> потом установил графическую оболочку kde
<tagezi> короче ты решил всё поставить что только можно )
<Michael72> начинал не помню с какой версии, но успешно всё работало в 12.10, после обновления до 13.04 пришлось отказаться от kde
<tagezi> всё что ставиться, а всё что не ставиться подпереть и оставить )
<tagezi> а почему пришлось отказаться?
<tagezi> по мне так 13.04 легче чем 12.10
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Michael72> это вынужденные решения. Lubuntu сперва нетормозила, поэтому был единственным вариантом. Потом мне сказали, что KDE уже в этом отношении стало нормальной. Проверил, точно - стало сносно в плане тормозов. А теперь после обновления неудача, половина приложеÐ
<tagezi> интересно, и чо в этих карякулях должен увидеть?
<tagezi> ааа.. ты просто слишком длинную строку написал
<tagezi> ну, полюбому, я не вижу что ты там написал
<Michael72> после обновления неудача, половина приложений не запускается, и тормоза имеют место быть
<tagezi> ну, странно.. ну да ладно..
<Michael72> половина приложений - это красное словцо, конечно я статистику не проводил...
<tagezi> у меня только одно.. но оно давно известно что криво написаное
<Michael72> даже из gnome не запускается Kate, например
<tagezi> из гнома лучше гедит запускать
<Michael72> Теперь проблема номер один - частота экрана
<tagezi> они как-то роднее
<Michael72> Как это делать в параметрах системы у KDE, я знаю. А как тут - нет
<tagezi> ну, у меня гнома не стоит.. есть только юнити и кде
<tagezi> гнома нет, так что не могу посмотреть что там сейчас
<Michael72> А в Юнити это возможно?
<Michael72> Я в GNOME запустил "Параметры системы KDE", но компонент "Экран" не запускается. А родные элементы управления не позволяют изменить эту опцию
<Michael72> Как установить Юнити?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: где в гноме частота настраивается?
<tagezi> Michael72: в юнити не нахожу частоту.. гдето копать нужно
<Michael72> Значит нет смысла для меня выбирать Юнити пока что
<tagezi> Michael72: а у тебя карта какая?
<Michael72> Почему то разрешение 1024:768 невозможно установить. Видно тоже как-то с частотой связано
<Michael72> ATI RADEON
<tagezi> и чего тебе не сиделось на 12.10? )
<Michael72> Не говори
<tagezi> я тебе помочь не могу.. я никогда такого не делал.. но с регионами всегда траблы, насколько я знаю
<Michael72> Ладно. Может всё таки в Юнити само автоматически всё встанет на свои места. Вопрос в силе, как установить Юнити?
<tagezi> вряд ли, если проблема с дравами, то тебе юнити не поможет
<Michael72> На верхней панели GNOME не вызывается контекстное меню. Это так и должно быть?
<Michael72> Научился. Оказывается теперь надо ещё Alt нажимать
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-03
<iFalkorr> ктоктотутче?
<andrex> я
<iFalkorr> молод
<iFalkorr> цом
<andrex> л4д2 качается упорото, уже 4 гига выкачалось :D
<iFalkorr> отлично:) осталось совсем немного:)
<iFalkorr> а то в одного на эксперте проходить сложно очень
<andrex> на до ещё 2их до комплекта
<iFalkorr> да и вдвоем можно:) ну бароноса подключим еще
<iFalkorr> если он очнется из запоя
<andrex> да да
<andrex> )
<iFalkorr> суббота - день стирки:) поскольку тут 4 субботы - выбор был у меня основательный
<iFalkorr> чоооорд
<iFalkorr> person of interest предпоследняя серия сезона на таком месте клевом закончилась
<iFalkorr> теперь неделю ждать
<rus27> ребята
<rus27> всем привет
<rus27> киньте ссылку на инфу,где мона почитать про сборку пакетов из исходников
<unreturned> http://wiki.debian.org/ru/CheckInstall
<makita420> подскажите, я окно с каналом из квирка вытащил, а как обратно затунуть?
<makita420> iuouio
<rus27> макита тут ?
<corehook> всем добрейшего утра
<corehook> всем кто замешан в созидании или разрушении нашей вселенной
<andrex> а это я...
<andrex> разрушаеш тут все стараешся, а какойто гад собирает все обратно
<rus27> ау
<rus27> андрех
<rus27> тута?
<andrex> не нет меня
<andrex> а обратно также засунуть не пробывал
<rus27> скажите название проги какой нить которую собирают из исходников
<rus27> хачу научиться
<rus27> собирать
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<rus27> сяпа
<andrex> !compile > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<markmx> итакс, как бы мне избавиться от ошибочки Device /dev/sdb1 is already mounted at blablabla?
<markmx> в fstab этот винт прописан красиво и маунтится, но при прогрузке матэ он еще раз чтоли маунтится?
<andrex> а в дмесг глянуть?
<markmx> ничо подозрительного не видно
<markmx> маунтит мой портабл самсунг
<markmx> все как положено
<Kyshtynbai> Здорово, хлопцы. В покер у нас никто не шпилит? Какие есть покер румы под линукс? А то все предлагают в браузере с джавой, но что-то вот у меня не пашет с openjdk.
<corehook> не думаю что есть для ps клиент
<corehook> так что броузер
<corehook> или wine
<corehook> ничего сверх технологичного кроме гуи и сокетов там нет
<corehook> фамилия казахская ?
 * corehook slap Kyshtynbai
<Umren> Kyshtynbai, поставь сановскую яву
<Umren> точней оракловскую теперь
<Umren> там делов на 5 минут
<Umren> это наверное первое, что надо делать после установки убунты =)
<corehook> Umren ещё надо windows like шрифты поставить
<corehook> это первое что надо сделать!
<corehook> veseloff.net/5.html
<Umren> убунту шрифты вполне ок
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<lexxx> привет всем , есть кто живой?
<tagezi> угу, а чо?
<lexxx> да спросить хотел
<lexxx> у тех кто уже щупал 13.04
<andrex> надоел
<andrex> !ask > lexxx
<ubuntuhelp> lexxx, please see my private message
<lexxx> после обновы пропала иконка переключения рабочих столов, и толи я дурной найти немогу как её вернуть толи её возможно вообще убрали?
<tagezi> lexxx: как то так http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367568121_4218827_3cca145319.png
<lexxx> ну вопрос не о кедах стоял
<andrex> gconf-editor тебе в руки
<tagezi> ты мне об этом не сказал
<lexxx> ну так как канал ubuntu то я думал нету смысла упоминать что подефолту речь идет об юнити
 * tagezi дамал помогает человеку, а окозалось просто чешет ЧСВ )
<tagezi> у*
<lexxx> ладно, напрашивается решение снести и поставить нормальный ВМ
<tagezi> lexxx: тут некоторые каждый по дефолту иногда о дебиане, минте, федоре говорят сидишь и голову ломаешь о чем реч
<lexxx> ну я помню времена когда тут через одного арчеводы сидели с псевдографическими ВМами, но я думал что те времена минули
<tagezi> а в CCSM дольше их нельзя настроить?
<lexxx> ща гляну не порелали ли и его морду
<tagezi> или в ubuntu tweak
<tagezi> там тоже вроде что-то было
<lexxx> yt d ndbrf[ e;t yt yfcnhjbi ghjdthbk
<lexxx> тьфу
<lexxx> в твиках уже проверил
<andrex> lexxx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<tagezi> andrex: недоюжался )
<lexxx> решил вопрос, все оказалось глупее чем я думал, бунта просто после обновления решила что одного рабочего стола достаточно , https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/shell-workspaces.html - если каму понадобится
<lexxx> всем спасибо)
<makita420> привет, люди!
<makita420> как собрать бинарник из исходников для линукс на питоне под вин 8?
<makita420> а?
<tagezi> интересный вопрос )
<artus> собиралкой бинарников для линукс на питоне под вин8
<tagezi> точно, нужно будет сделать кнопку "Сделать хорошо"... и продать её майкросовту,пусть осчастливят мир )
<Onkeltem> Ку. Ребят, как сервисам в Убунте управлять? Ну, какой запускать, какой нет... Что-то типа sysv-rc-conf
<Onkeltem> сервисами*
<iFalkorr> чечектотут
<andrex> я
<iFalkorr> молодцом. зачем на лексаксакса ругался?
<andrex> да он долго задовал вопрос
<andrex> а*
<corehook> service nginx restart/stop/start
<corehook> etc
<corehook> man service
 * corehook slap Onkeltem
 * corehook away (work)
<Onkeltem> corehook: че ты мне написал? :)
<Onkeltem> corehook: я спросил как запускать а как НЕТ. В смысле - во время старта системы, по-моему очевидно :)
<Onkeltem> и даже намёк дал - sysv-rc-conf :)
<Onkeltem> просто я думаю в Убунте есть какой-то аналог
<corehook> чем sysv не устроил ?
<corehook> есть
<corehook> в край через хардкор - сорцы sysv глянуть
<Michael72> в GNOME есть аналог Kontact'а?
<iFalkorr> andrex: ну что там у тя?
<andrex> iFalkorr, половина, ещё 8 гигов
<andrex> яж сказал дого это
<sharikoff> всем ку
<andrex> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> сюда попробуйте по телтенту и ssh
<sharikoff> 92.243.173.41
<andrex> а порт?
<sharikoff> стандарт
<andrex> 22 ссх не пашет
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> а 23
<andrex> No route to host
<andrex> оба
<sharikoff> а пингуется хост?
<andrex> да
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> спс
<sharikoff> циску понимаешь с работы унес.. приспособил вместо домашнего роутера
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> хитрый
<iFalkorr> andrex: а ты тащемта в г+ есть?
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: это у тя которая циска уже дома?
<andrex> тащемта не понял, но есть
<iFalkorr> andrex: сцылошкаме на профиль дай
<iFalkorr> интересно, как lg в корее работает над следующим нексусом. если кесон закрыт
<corehook> ребзя кто какой майл клиент юзает
<corehook> тандерберд тяжеловат чото
<corehook> посоветуйте
<corehook> !mail
<ubuntuhelp> Списки e-mail-рассылок Ubuntu Вы найдёте на http://lists.ubuntu.com
<corehook> !g ubuntu mail client
<iFalkorr> gmail for android
<corehook> нене мне на рабочую машину
<corehook> imap4
<corehook> пробую Postler
<Michael72> corehook, если для KDE, то я бы выбрал KMail, а в GNOME пожалуй Evolution
<iFalkorr> geary
<corehook> в топку постлер, ставлю еволюшн
<corehook> geary симпотичен
<teddyp1cker> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/inky-pens-linux-support-on-roadmap
<teddyp1cker> еще один почти-html клиент
<teddyp1cker> картинки ничего, но как я понял это не нативно(
<teddyp1cker> да это похоже на titaniumе каком-нибудь сделано
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<iFalkorr> от он ты
<iFalkorr> baronos: ты мне диблу почини:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: ща :)
<iFalkorr> я весь день тут жду:)
<iFalkorr> а ты спишь
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Привет
<[Raiden]> Мне тут муон освалился обновлениями )
<[Raiden]> без о
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привет )
<tagezi> сейчас проверим..
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, а муон не собираются научить по руссски искать?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а муон-апдетер тоже обновился? ) я просто у себя потёр его, что бы не мешался
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то не посмотрел )
<[Raiden]> 2.0.0-0ubuntu3.1 пакет, наверное обновился с ubuntu3.0
<tagezi> да, камеры на телефонах догнали мою цифромыльницу ) даже не знаю, к счастью или к сожалению =)
<SergeyIT> к старости
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в японии телефоны с 16 мп камерами уже идут. не знаю как у них с шумом, но в общем 12 там уже прошлый день.
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/pcX3V
<tagezi> да дело не в колличестве мегапикселей и шуме.. дело в передаче цвета
<SergeyIT> чтобы с глазом сравниться надо 24 бита на цвет
<[Raiden]> увеличение количества мп при том же размере матрицы обычно даёт больше шума.
<[Raiden]> а цвета там будут такие же )
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367594128_8450554_bce645d80a.JPG
<tagezi> домик гномов ))
<[Raiden]> )
<TomFarr>  http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367594128_8450554_bce645d80a.JPG
<victor0000> ку
<tagezi> ку
<Umren> куку
<SergeyIT> ук
<baronos> хехе :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDaltYXb14c&feature=youtu.be
<snql> это печально когда отдельное приложение весит всю систему
<snql> во имя ctrl+alt и святого backspace принадоело :(
<tagezi> не запускай его
<snql> :(
<[Raiden]> игра небось
<snql> а при гейтсе такого не было
<snql> ага
<Umren> выход просто
<Umren> й
<Umren> не играй
<Umren> :)
<snql> когда виснет игра не помогает даже комбинация которую указал выше
<snql> а почему так происходит?
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367607134_9808785_c254851f16.JPG
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367607295_7144258_36f0a6a781.JPG
<snql> вот в висте той же так не прокатит, выбьет что программа не отвечает
<tagezi> приколько у финов места для шашлычников оборудованы )
<snql> классно ) мне бы туда
<tagezi> ну так приезжай... там вход свободный )
<tagezi> мы с женой там 2 дня гуляли ))
<[Raiden]> Напоминает немного клязьму речку между Владимиром и Мск
<tagezi> только мусорить нельзя... штрафы большие
<[Raiden]> Место ничего. Я правда люблю когда вообще не обустроено ничего )
<tagezi> мне напоминает старые советские времена, когда места для отдыха были оборудованы...
<[Raiden]> Ну как бы я житель городской и хочется дикости побольше
<tagezi> мы сегодня были в таком, но там нельзя костры жечь
<Umren> tagezi, штрафы это хорошо
<Umren> а как следят?
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367607550_8916432_85c211f246.JPG
<tagezi> не знаю как следят, но чистота идеальная.. и мне это больше всего нравиться
<Umren> я вот тут как раз надумывал скоро в финляндию сьездить =)
<tagezi> Ну, это конкретно Реповеси
<tagezi> недалеко от Лапиранты.. 120 км кажись )
<Umren> а как следят за штрафами?
<Umren> что ты не намусорил
<Umren> каждое место за кем-то закрепляется?
<Umren> и потом проверяет дядька какой-нибудь
<Umren> или как
<tagezi> да нет, мы ьуда просто приехали походили и ушли
<Umren> то есть ты не знаешь
<Umren> ладно
<Umren> жаль
<tagezi> Umren: хочешь, можешь приезжать и мусорить, потом раскажешь как следят )
<Umren> ну мне интересно
<Umren> в россии то все мусорят
<tagezi> там штрафы до 140 тысяч евро )
<Umren> а там не мусорят
<Umren> это удивляет
<[Raiden]> С таким штрафом стрёмно )
<Umren> то есть банально стремно из-за величины штрафа?
<Umren> и все убирают как миленькие )
<Umren> но так можно кого-нибудь подставить :D
<tagezi> ну не все.. я находил мусор там, если быть чесным.. но я не мусарю в лесу, поэтому мне не интересно как за мной следят
<Umren> я тоже не мусорю, то нужно понять систему
<Umren> *но
<tagezi> кстати, там где дровница, вы заметили топор?
<Umren> ну вот ты мусор нашел, к тебе подбежал Егерь и говорит мол давай мне 140 тысяч евро
<Umren> проще убить его на месте будет и закопать, чем платить :D
<tagezi> Umren: ну просто так егерь не может тебе ничего сказать.. это всё доказать нужно
<tagezi> короче.. топор не мой.. они там у каждой дровнице воткнуты.. и никто не тырит )
<tagezi> блин, обидно, скоро домой.. тут так клёво
<Umren> надолго ездил?
<tagezi> ну, 9 дней
<Umren> ясно
<Umren> ехай в магистратуру туда учись
<Umren> еще побудешь :)
<tagezi> жена поступила, в июне сюда перезжаем
<Umren> она там бесплатная либо с номинальной платой
<Umren> насколько я знаю
<Umren> короче, платить безумные деньги за саму учебу не надо
<Umren> за хату хавку и остальное только
<tagezi> да..
<tagezi> иногда, если повезёт )
<Umren> да не
<Umren> там много вузов
<Umren> главное желание
<Umren> и какие-то деньги либо работа удаленная
<tagezi> насамом деле не савсем так, может и придёться платить, просто если у тебя нормальные поступные данные, тебе дают степендию, которая покрывает обучение
<Umren> там платить что-то около 500 евро в семестр
<tagezi> а могут и не дать, и тогда платишь огромные бабки
<tagezi> смотря где
<tagezi> в луте 320 в год
<tagezi> тыс )
<Umren> хз, я смотрел технические специальности
<Umren> может еще от этого зависит
<tagezi> короче.. не расказывай мне, жена поступила уже )
<Umren> там что бы поступить почти ниче не надо, выше средних оценки и все
<tagezi> ну, примерно да
<tagezi> только многие не поступают
<Umren> ну так, в разные вузы заявку подаешь
<Umren> и гарантия практически
<Umren> ну вощем это не оксфорд
<Umren> или стенфорд
<Umren> все проще
<Umren> в разы
<Umren> а ты там кем планируешь работать? ты же учился вроде
<Umren> и разве дают визу если жена учиться едет? мне казалось не дают
<Umren> я имею ввиду тебе
<tagezi> она же жена
<Umren> ну это учеба, мне казалось не дают право вьезда всеравно родственникам
<Umren> получается, что не так
<Umren> да?
<tagezi> если тебе интересно, зайди на сайт эмиграции, там всё расписано
<tagezi> а вот с работой будет напряг, наверное... просто дворником мне недьзя работать
<tagezi> хочу куданить айтишником... сейчас 2 месяца стажировки будет в одной конторе, надеюсь после этого будет проще там устроиться
<Umren> программером можно устроится
<Umren> остальные вакансии тяжко будет
<tagezi> ну, я вообще информатик-програмист
<Umren> вкурсе
<Umren> только вопрос опыта еще важен
<Umren> или потребность в определенных кадрах у них на рынке
<Umren> там вроде яву любят
<tagezi> понятно..это всё блаблабла )
<Umren> всмысле блаблабла?
<tagezi> ну всмысле помоему, кажеться, возможно...
<Umren> скоро узнаешь)
<tagezi> да.. жена уже заставляет сайты читать
<Umren> прально делает))
<tagezi> пайду к Линусу на поклон, кофе приносить )
<Umren> посмотри сайты по работе) в финляндии насколько я знаю айти довольно развито
<Umren> я бы в линкедине поискал вначале
<tagezi> не знаю насколько развито, у меня тут инет хуже чес в глухой сибири )
<Umren> ну да, это меня всегда удивляло
<tagezi> линкедина - это кто?
<Umren> в россии интернет в среднем лучше, чем в европе и сша
<tagezi> наверное потому что они торентами не пользуються
<Umren> tagezi, http://www.linkedin.com/jsearch?keywords=C%2B%2B&searchLocationType=I&countryCode=fi&page_num=1&pplSearchOrigin=MDYS&sortCriteria=R
<Umren> по C# и java еще тоже есть :)
<Umren> по яве больше всего, как и предпологал
<tagezi> понятно.. ты ваще не представляешь как в финке берут на работу )
<tagezi> даже если у меня папа работает директором фирмы - это не факт что я буду там работать ))
<Umren> какой то ты пессиместичный :)
<tagezi> ну, тебе из России веднее, наверное )
<Umren> ты себя уже чувствуешь истинным фином? :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367609746_6168933_ca9441ed5e.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367609750_5288995_d68f3f34d4.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0503/h_1367609738_1529162_5499330f56.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Клязьма в общем, Владимирская область.
<Umren> называется найди 10 отличий =)
<[Raiden]> У финов чище конечно ) И места для костров. Оно наверное правильно.
<[Raiden]> Мусора могло б быть и поменьше в наших лесах. И пожаров кстати тоже )
<Umren> добавляет колорита зато )
<[Raiden]> В общем очень пофигичный у нас народ. И дело не только в размере штрафов. А в том что бы они реально снимались, причем со всех )
<[Raiden]> В общем ругаем политиков за безнаказанность, а сами фанткики кидаем куда попало )
<Umren> да брось, человек - животное, нужна хорошая законодательная база и все будет чисто
<[Raiden]> да законов в РФ полно.
<[Raiden]> Не исполняются просто
<Umren> нету слоя
<Umren> который связывает закон и людей
<Umren> милиция думает только о взятках
<Umren> как и все госструктуры
<[Raiden]> может научимся когда-нибудь  )
<Umren> время покажет
<tagezi> прогером врятли, у меня професия странная =(
<tagezi> Umren: спасибо за ссылку, может и поможет как-нибудь
<Umren> поможет, регься там
<Umren> там рекрутеры сидят, пообщайся с ними
<Umren> линкедин это социалочка по професиональным связям
<tagezi> странная она, на выжим денег нацелена, на каждой странице одна чтвёртая часть либо пригласи знакомых, либо заплати денег )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/644889
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у тебя еще все впереди, сто раз направление развития поменять можешь... хотя в наше время легче было
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, да.. я конечно помоложе тебя, но мне уже 35 так что не особо то и могу 100 раз успеть ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это почему? Я в 40 начал подрабатывать программером (в проклятые 90-е)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не знаю.. как-то не вериться..
<tagezi> в лехие 90 как-то было легче..
<tagezi> терять, что ли было нечего.. я тогда тоже, базы данных писал )))
<tagezi> как вспомню.. так вздрогну )) блин, сейчас бы 100 раз подумал бы перед тем как взяться.. а тогда.. да, у меня уже 2 дня как компьютер стоит.. ура.. пишем базу данных для предприятия ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сейчас все сложнее только из-за софта, наворотили незнамо что.... у меня кстати пару прог еще пользуют, написанные 17-18 лет назад
<SergeyIT> но с бух. не имел дело никогда... не мое это
<Umren> tagezi, деньги там ваще не нужны )
<tagezi> Umren: ну, да, мы руские без денег куда угодно пролезим )
<Umren> ну без денег плохо
<Umren> я сам рассматриваю скоро вариант с магистратурой тоже..)
<SergeyIT> так в бухе чужие деньги )
<Umren> правда мне легче будет
<Umren> тк я уже могу себя обеспечивать вне зависимости от места нахождения)
<tagezi> всем ночи
<makita420> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> makita420, Понг.
<makita420> жывые езть?
<makita420> у меня опять ебанутая проблема, как сделать в openoffice  что б 1 стр уменьшить и 4 страницы на одной распечатать?
<makita420> а?
<makita420> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-04
<andrex> @kban makita420 мат
<andrex> @mode -b *!~kvirc@176.106.118.205
<TomFarr> народ, чей сайт: нановольт.рф?
<TomFarr> ой, я ж не на том серваке...
<markmx> приветствую, как вырубить к черту синхронизацию времени?
<andrex> в настройках часов аремя интернета off
<markmx> нету... полез в gconf, нашел, галочка снята, но каждый раз после ребута у меня правильное время, а я хочу на час вперед
<andrex> смени часовой пояс)
<Umren> yo
<andrex> oy
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, утра
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, и тебе утра )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: во, ты мудрый, может посоветуешь чего умного ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чо написать такое нужное, что бы потом можно было этим хвастаться? ))
<SergeyIT> не посоветую так побурчу )
<SergeyIT> а хвастаться бессмысленно
<SergeyIT> надо просто хорошо писать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну вот точно, лиш бы побурчать )) я же себе не собираюсь медаль на попу вешать )))
<tagezi> но сказать что занимался тем и тем проектом - это всегда хорошо, можно претендовать на более интересные проекты
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так понимаешь, занимался тем, что люди просили... так получалось, вот багаж и накопил
<tagezi> SergeyIT: котроче, нужно людей опрашивать, что бы они попросили )
<SergeyIT> для аркадии модули кое-какие писал (это когда они еще начинали), управляющие железом проги писал, демонстрашку самописного САДа для выставки делал, потом в программерской фирме работал одно
<SergeyIT> tagezi, получилось так, что люди сами приходили, просили
 * SergeyIT отошел
<tagezi> понятно..
<tagezi> лан, поеду я на птичек смотреть, думки думать..
<tagezi> до вечера
<snql> а почему \a пишет уведомление а не заставляет бипер издать звук?
<snql> left 4 dead 2 для линя вышел
 * baronos BANG!
<UNIm95> А если HL3 эксклюзивом для Linux =)
<snql> то ее никто не купит
<snql> да и врятли гейб от своего многомиллионного рынка виндузятников отказаться сможет
<Umren> пока нет
<Umren> он смотрит в будущее
<Umren> винда сейчас - неюзабельное уг, любого нового юзера посади он ниче там сделать не может
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0504/h_1367684591_5421035_7b3de4857d.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эт чо?
<[Raiden]> Ну, 1 из моих 6 столов )
<[Raiden]> а после обновки ядра всёравн очерез раз комп выключается. 13.04 очень бажный.
<tagezi> угу.. багов навалом
<tagezi> и как-то встаёт оно криво.. странно
<[Raiden]> Я вообще фигею как можно писать о баге номер 1 и вообще о чем-то, когда в конечных продуктах такая жопа. И это некасается  собственно кубунты или убунты. Если повисеть с неделю на канале федры в на jbr , то не менее весело.
<[Raiden]> В общем я немного не трезвый, так что воздержусь от коментариев, но в целом всё это ужасно )
<[Raiden]> в общем-то всё очень просто. Если бы можно было построить бизнес на десктопном лине - он был бы уже построен ) Но реально получается что тут ценное только ядро. Которое имеет комерческий, может и косвенно успех, т.е. реально нужно и успешный прод
<[Raiden]> укт
<[Raiden]> ах да, я молчу.
<artus> что двоешники, с багами играетесь? ))
<[Raiden]> можно подумать что твой дебиан - спаситель всех заблудших. Что же ты тогда сидишь в 2013 году в каоком-то убогом хфце?  Ты реально думаешь что это надо кому-то?  Ну, хотя бы даром?
<[Raiden]> Ничего личного, если что.
<Umren> хочешь без багов ставь lts
<Umren> ясен пень что новый релиз будет с миллионом багов
<[Raiden]> без багов )
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом согласен. Время важный фактор. В лтс входит софт который уже прошел проверку временем ,в основном и с тех пор обновлялся.
<[Raiden]> Всё это не просто так и даёт некоторую стабильность
<tagezi> у меня нипомук тут 99% проца захавал ))
<tagezi> ваще.. хоть яишницу жарь на ноуте )
<artus> tagezi, заправь соевым соусом и дальше жуй кактус :D
<tagezi> да на Юнити ваще люди сума сходят )
<[Raiden]> для, начала. Если быть объективным, мы все часть 1-2% , кто решился поставить это и трахаться, вместо того что бы использовать виндовс.
<[Raiden]> ну а во вторых, непомук штука проблемная, но отключаемая, и без непомука, кде всёравно интересней чем хфце )
<[Raiden]> до кучи оно на гтк2, на уже мертвом тулките, а кути4+  как минимум претендент и по факту уже являетяс лучшим мультиплатформенным  открытым тулкитом.
<[Raiden]> как говорится, делайте выбор.
<Umren> [Raiden], под виндовсом секаса не так уж и меньше
<Umren> смотря чего делаешь конечно
<tagezi> Umren: во, ты програмер же, да?
<[Raiden]> ну бывают ньюансы конечно. Но в обсновном когда надо извращений. Допустим знакомый  хочет что бы торрент-клиен твырубался когда питание от батарейки - в винде такое сложнее сделать , если не программист.
<[Raiden]> А в обычном юзе проблем не так много. И с вин7 встроенная бекапилка умеет делать бекап всего раздела, что кардинально лечит кучу проблем )
<tagezi> угу.. а если нужно в 700 документах поменять одну букву в одном слове - это сколько по времени займёт? ))
<artus> минуты полторы
<Umren> это явно не преимущество линукса
<tagezi> artus: в винде? )
<Umren> смотря что за формат документа, поменяй мне в 700 .docx одну букву на линуксе )
<artus> да и в винде тоже
<Umren> хотя лучше в .doc
<Umren> .docx вроде более податливый)
<tagezi> вспомнил что докс это архивы и там всё просто? )
<artus> Umren, а причем тут говноформат говнодоков?
<artus> если ты там храниш записки - ссзб )))
<Umren> artus, сходи сделай опроса по определению "документы" в офисе =)
<tagezi> artus: ну пом нет видовсшелл как-то не очем.. по нему даже справки толковой вроде нет
<Umren> powershell
<Umren> делает все
<Umren> справки пол.. книги есть
<artus> Umren, зачем оно мне ? худить кудато, спрашивать чето )
<Umren> автоматизация она везде ) вопрос рук
<artus> проблумы менять буковки в доках - проблемы секритуток, а они хоть вручную пусть развлекаютцо)
<Umren> проблема винды - занимает тонны места, жиреет не по дням, постоянно тормозит на любом компе
<tagezi> эх.. вы прям всё опошлить наровите )
<tagezi> Umren: восьмёрка не тормозит
<Umren> нуну
<artus> а если даже на производстве каком нить админ позволил взять на себе проблумы правки документооборота - это его личные половые проблемы, пусть грызет кактус и не ноет)
<Umren> у мя i7 + ssd
<Umren> 16 гб рамы
<Umren> тормозит.
<Umren> приложения "думают"
<Umren> колесико крутится
<Umren> что оно делает?
<tagezi> да и семёрка не особо тормозит, если быть честным с собой и вырубить половину процесов )
<Umren> и так постоянно
<Umren> так тормозит или особо не тормозит
<Umren> ты опреедлись )
<tagezi> у меня i5 И не тормозит.. терпимо так работает
<Umren> через год она еще как тормозит
<Umren> на любом компьютере абсолютно
<Umren> чисть не чисть
<Umren> не поможет
<tagezi> незнаю.. я вот через год включил и не тормозит )
<Umren> мак не тормозит )
<Umren> а к винде слишком привык ты )
<tagezi> как год назад выключал, так сейчас и осталось )
<Umren> нажимаешь кнопку, запускается приложения, нажимаешь закрыть оно закрывается, все просто
<Umren> повтори тыщу раз будет все одинаково
<Umren> а на винде это всегда рандом
<tagezi> незнаю.. мак как мак.. комп как комп.. программы как программы.. )) ничего в них хорошего не нашёл.. странная винда
<tagezi> у меня админ с прошлой работы убунту ставил на какойто будильник, переплювался.. поставил винду, такой радостный был, что она до сих пор его недокарточки завещаные от прабабушки поддерживает )
<Umren> админы они такие )
<tagezi> насамом деле, никто не пытался 100 раз подряд поставить макос на мак, так что статистики по однообразию нет )
<SergeyIT> опять о наркотиках?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> да тут люди опять пиарят маки )))
<baronos> казнить
<tagezi> яблоки зло, по последним иследованиям японских ученых от них лысеют )
<[Raiden]> вера в ученых, не сильно отличается от веры в бога, аллаха, одина или кого угодно.
<[Raiden]> Например мног очег опонаписан опро вред холестерина
<baronos> в кришну отличается
<[Raiden]> А сча спустя 50лет оказывается что он необбходим и даже полезен ,если при ег опотреблении, потребляется необходимое количество белка
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], а ты еще между строк читать не научился?
<[Raiden]> нет, меня в школе учили читать по строкам.
<SergeyIT> то есть ты учился только в школе?
<[Raiden]> почти.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере читать
<SergeyIT> тебя обманули, читать приходится учиться всю жизнь
<[Raiden]> baronos: хаха. Хотя согласен.  Кришнаиты они в отличие от других забавно поют )
<SergeyIT> и выглядят )
<[Raiden]> 1 время в сокольниках работал. В мск. Там на площади у метр ов то время они не редко пели. И  в общем заразительно.
<SergeyIT> я в апреле их у нашего метро слышал/видел
<[Raiden]> Сча кстати про викингов смотрю сериал, у них там просто всё было. Напал, отобрал ценное - герой.  будеш ьс богами на том свете. А  райская жизнь заключается в том что они там упарываются и бьются ,а к вечеру воскрешаются что бы с начала начать )
<[Raiden]> в прочем в то время все так жили.
<SergeyIT> это нас заставляют думать, что так жили..... зомбируют
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ты думаешь было лучше?
<SergeyIT> уверен
<[Raiden]> Не, зря ты так думаешь. Если о них конкретно говорить, то хорошо конечно же было. Хотя внутрениих раздоров хватало.
<SergeyIT> с современными не сравнить
<[Raiden]> И было земледение и скотоводство кое-какое помимо гоп-стопа соседних племён )
<[Raiden]> но бились они в общем часто и жили не особо долго.
<SergeyIT> письмена рассказывают о конкретных личностях - как жил народ - этого почти нет
<Umren> не жил )
<Umren> выживал ))
<Umren> в россии до сих пор )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: по поводу халестирина всешда было извесно это.. покрайне мере ученым ))
<SergeyIT> вас уже зомбировали
<[Raiden]> именн осканлинавы жили так.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там разный халестирин, и по разному усваивается.. за разное отвечает )
<[Raiden]> зимовали, а по весне набеги жестокие. Тот же гопстоп, только безнаказанный. А вера в то что умерший в бою попадал в вальгаллу делала их очень бесстрашными бойцами. Т.е. бились пока не помрут, не все конечно.
<[Raiden]> и так до тех пор пока соседнее племя не решал оограбить своих )
<[Raiden]> тогда начиналис ьтёрки уже между ними
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> Всяким изгоям или тем кого мало осталось , или просто надоедало перебиваться грабежом, нанимались в дружины к тем же славянам и не только
<[Raiden]> ну и т.д.
<baronos> кто там в церковь сваливает?
<[Raiden]> я тут открыл велосезон, покатался уже раз 7 и увидел  пару строящихся церквей ) Не знаю кто там у вас  сваливает, а москва по ходу  вся в религию ушла )
<Umren> а что в этом плохого? :D
<Umren> тебя это трогает?
<baronos> у меня эти черти колокольню метров за 20 строят.
<[Raiden]> Ну, меня лично нет, т.к. я туда не собирась ходить. А как некоего челвоека котоырй являются частью всего - как бы трогает. Так и д осредневековья недалеко.
<tagezi> блин, лучше бы они заповедники нормально сделали.. а то только женьги в церквях отмывают ((
<tagezi> коморовский пляж.. заповедник )) кто из питера знает что там творить )
<TomFarr> и тут пьянка
<SergeyIT> где?
<[Raiden]> Я бы даже сказал что стал острашно говорить что бога нет, хотя это так. А то ведь, прибьют нафиг, эти верующие.
<SergeyIT> это недоказуемо
<TomFarr> SergeyIT: на #ubuntu-ru@freenode.com
<TomFarr> Куплю шаблон ELVI 3.1.x за пять баксов сей час +79167807305
<TomFarr> без самолёта и машинок
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: обратное ещё больше недоказуемо ) Можно вспомнить священный огонь котоырй все ждут. Это всё то чудо на которое способно существо которй создало всё?
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0504/h_1367692421_7464162_f7466a2e76.JPG
<tagezi> сегодня с женой заехали в заповедничек ))
<tagezi> они сосенки охраняют )
<[Raiden]> Ну, а у нас в калужской области ест ьугорский заповедник куда въезд запрещен и сосен там тоже хватает.
<tagezi> зклеено правда криво (
<SergeyIT> ну так природу сами гробим
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а тут разрешён, кому угодно...
<TomFarr> tagezi: быхы, у нас где дачка, там точже типо охраняют, а резиденцию патриарха еще одну собирались строить
<[Raiden]> в чем тогда заповедность? :)
<TomFarr> А на самом деле дорогу охраняют
<TomFarr> tagezi: когда я там устроил погром, решили леса спасать
<TomFarr> Один, а охранников двое вышло
<tagezi> [Raiden]: заповедность в том что охраняют, а не "Не пускают"
<TomFarr> А я на футбольном поле один пришол спецом мяч гонять, когда они там коморы поставили
<tagezi> а у нас непускают, а охранять забывают
<TomFarr> А теперь там забор
<TomFarr> Здрасти кстати
<Kyshtynbai> Ку, хлопцы.
<TomFarr> С праздниками вас
<TomFarr> Весеняя уборка как?
<TomFarr> Kyshtynbai: Убирались во дворах?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: хола, ты на чем сейчас?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: мене стыдно. Но я на йунити) на тринашке.
<Kyshtynbai> жду дебиан.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ставь его не парься
<artus> слабак
<baronos> artus: +1
<tagezi> baronos: он экстремал, ждёт тестовый )
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе.
<[Raiden]> а чего его ждать, дебиан тестовый постоянно есть
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: да, я щас на нем, на сиде сижу)
<baronos> debian@baronos:~$ gnome-shell --version
<baronos> GNOME Shell 3.4.2
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: завтра или сегодня релиз, и все г3.8 и след версии для тестинга попрут ;)
<Kyshtynbai> Вот :) Тада и поставим.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: а что ты будешь делат ькогда выйдет 3.9 , но его ещё не будет под тестинг?
<baronos> [Raiden]: его и не будет под тестинг, он будет под экспериментал
<Kyshtynbai> Будем посмотреть, как это говорицца :) .
<[Raiden]> это не меняет вопроса
<baronos> [Raiden]: меняет.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<baronos> всем ночи :)
<Kyshtynbai> ББ).
<tagezi> SergeyIT: жена придумала мне программу =D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я жене штуки 3 написал для работы
<tagezi> SergeyIT: моя для работы Эксель пользует.. если я смогу эксель написать, я стану билом гейцом )
<SergeyIT> а у меня pcad, но я приблуды к нему сделал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, мне заказали программку что бы расскладку в поход делать.. )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а чего там раскладывать... спички, топор, соль, руже и динамит
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да нет.. раскладка питания.. там сложно достаточно, хороший завхоз очень ценный кадр в походе... что бы сделать лёгкую вкусную и каллорийную раскладку нужно много уметь ))
<SergeyIT> эстеты ))
<tagezi> да не.. просто когда больше 2 недель тяжело уже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это где же столько?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я хожу, бывает, не часто конечно... кавказ, саяны... я помню по себири поход был 2,5 месяца... там ваще криндец, опративело всё на свете
<SergeyIT> не, это экстремализм... хотя у меня знакомый был...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, а типа лесть на перевал с верёвками это не экстремализм? )))
<tagezi> гоный и лыжный туризм - это не экстримализм.. но довольно странный вид спорта...тяжелый
<SergeyIT> tagezi, знакомый на эвересте остался... так что я в курсе
<tagezi> и в интересные места обычно очень длительные походы получаются, просто потому что места труднодоступные очень
<tagezi> SergeyIT: все там будет, и у каждого свой эверест
<SergeyIT> это так... но хороших людей жалко (
<astrobeglec> Если бы места были легкодоступны они не были бы интереснымию Всем привет
<SergeyIT> astrobeglec, это почему?
<tagezi> astrobeglec: это не так.. сегодня был в двух таких.. за день в двух.. просто не всегда так получается
<SergeyIT> в питере много интересных мест и они доступны
<[Raiden]> я  1 раз был в питере. Это было после  нг и было в общем красиво там. И много всяких храмов и прочих старых построек.
<[Raiden]> может и не много конечно, но есть
<tagezi> не, я люблю природу.. города они и в африке города
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у вокзала там ещё всяких блинных и т.д. много
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я вот посмотрел париж и понял, что в городах смотреть нечего, после питера
<[Raiden]> Ещё помню пиццерию чижик пыжик. И всё )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, после питера смотреть в городах нечего )
<snql> мой бедный ноут. пора его на пенсию
<snql> больше с ati не куплю ^^
<only_you> да, интел наше все
<snql> нвидия =\
<Umren> nvidia наше все
<maristo> привет убунтологам
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-05
<corehook> всех с праздником
<corehook> доброе утро
<corehook> посоветуйте на каком по лучше развернуть почту
<corehook> ubuntu 12.04 x64
<corehook> с условием что до этого никогда этого не делал)
<andrex> !postfix > corehook
<ubuntuhelp> corehook, please see my private message
<andrex> !mailserver > corehook
<corehook> thx
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: дебиан релизнулся
<Kyshtynbai> Зшбс :) . Бум кочать!
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: че как?
<Scrimmer> все никак кубунту 13.04 не поставлю xD
<tagezi> Scrimmer: собалезную )
<tagezi> как это... в семье не без.. ))
<Scrimmer> ну наконецто
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  13.04 сырая.. тут ещё пару лесопилов нужно до нормального релиза
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> Scrimmer:  13.04 сырая.. тут ещё пару лесопилов нужно до нормального релиза
<tagezi> так что зря ставил.. оставался бы на лтс
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну у меня 12.10 после обновы на 4.10 кде стала ужасно лагать
<Scrimmer> мб тут получше будет
<tagezi> мб
<Scrimmer> хотя щас дебиан потыкаю, мб на него сяду вообще
<Scrimmer> надоела анимация и вся прочая лишняя муть
<tagezi> на дебиане тоже самое кде как и тут ))
<Scrimmer> а кто говорит про кде?
<tagezi> и потом, релиз дебиана ставить скучно.. там ваще проблем нет
<tagezi> поставил - работает, снёс - работает =)
<tagezi> ставить нужно тест )
<Scrimmer> как все скучно
<Scrimmer> и не говори
<Scrimmer> насобирал важной инфы, а оно шлеп, и нету. прям как убунта
<Scrimmer> и сиди с лайвсиди восстанавливай
<tagezi> бекапить нужно
<baronos> кде тут 4.8, в экспериментал 4.10 но не весь.
<tagezi> 4.8 тоже красивый ))
<Scrimmer> )
<Scrimmer> щас на гноме посижу и ок)
<Scrimmer> а где райден о_0
<andrex> в кедах зупутался
<andrex> а*
<baronos> нечего тут сидеть, тут и так тесно.
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Scrimmer> baronos: превед, друх
<baronos> Scrimmer: здарова
<andrex> Scrimmer, q
<tagezi> он наверное опять пидалит
<tagezi> или грибы ушёл собирать
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> на педалях
<Scrimmer> я допедалился
<Scrimmer> откатал по окрестностям города 62 км, и грипп
<Scrimmer> и солнечный удар
<Scrimmer> прелесть :)
<Scrimmer> http://t.co/hOtRhA8HGE
<Kyshtynbai> Лучше бы в инкерман съездил, купил бы винищща.
<Kyshtynbai> А чо солнечный удар, какая у вас погода?
<Scrimmer> тень - +30
<Kyshtynbai> Жуть ).
<Scrimmer> забавно
<Scrimmer> дебиан 7 не встал на виртуалку :3
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты сам виртуалку написал?
<Scrimmer> да, пока завтракал
<tagezi> ну вот по этому и не встал
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ваще, я те паражаюсь
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты грил, что ниинтересна
<Scrimmer> tagezi: хм, поставил без гнома - все оки
<artus> Scrimmer, ты разницу между невзлетом гнома на виртуальном видево и не встал ощущаеш?
<Scrimmer> artus: у мну нето что бы не запустилась сама ось, оно просто ошибку выбило на этапе установке, и после этого никакой из этапов не запускался)
<Scrimmer> даже самый начальный
<artus> ну значит карма у тебя такая )))
<Scrimmer> ниче, сча из консольки
<corehook> если вы гуглите мой ник, и нашли этот лог канала #ubuntu-ru то идите в жопу, не* гуглить его))) (для google cache)
<corehook> убунтулог кидает куда-нибудь логи 7
<andrex> @voice corehook
<andrex> кидает
<andrex> !ping
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, ты чего завис
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Michael72> После обновления до 13.04 проблема - постоянно моргает указатель мышки
<andrex> чет новое...
<Michael72> точнее сказать пропадает насовсем, а при движении мышки вновь появляется. После прекращения движения через две секунды вновь пропадает
<Michael72> В принципе работать можно, но когда в DOSBox'е, то этот эфект дополняется ещё тем, что мышка не просто появляется после пропадания, а прыгает в центр экрана, что делает работу невыносимой
<tagezi> блин.. зачем qt 5 по умолчанию поставили в убунте? (
<Michael72> Это мне вопрос?
<tagezi> нет, это вопль души
<tagezi> просто, если бы они хоть какое-то наследство имели, а так все проекты которые ещё неделю назад нормально собирались и пахали, теперь выдают сплошные ошибки
<tagezi> они умудрились даже дерево классов поменять
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> re
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты qt5 щупал?
<SergeyIT> нет
<tagezi> чото он весь проект сломал.. даже не знаю за что хвататься )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не переходи с 12.04 )
<SergeyIT> смысла как-то не вижу, вот когда он по-умолчанию будет, тогда перейду на него
<SergeyIT> я на лтс только прехожу
<Umren> same story
<Umren> смысл за рюшечками гнаться)
<Umren> всеравно нового ничего толком нет
<tagezi> qt5 в qtCreatore по умолчанию
<SergeyIT> и старые классы меняют так, что прогу подстраивать надо
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это в 13.04?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> там 2.7 стоит и кути5
<SergeyIT> я подожду )
<tagezi> я уже пол дня с бубном тут пляшу... незапускается зараза
<SergeyIT> а проект старый был?
<tagezi> я вот думаю что я себе всётаки дебиан поставлю 7 и перестану пляски устраивать, в ближайшие 5 лет
<tagezi> да, старый
<tagezi> два года разработки )
<SergeyIT> пересоздай проект, такое и раньше было
<tagezi> не, он ругается что там половины класов не находит, половина у него конфликтует
<SergeyIT> так я и говорю - "и старые классы меняют так, что прогу подстраивать надо"
<tagezi> нужно ман по переходу курить.. ну и скорее всего будет как и с Qt3...
<tagezi> ура, я настроил ))
<tagezi> в следующей лтс наверное 5 кеды будут уже.. но наверное и книжки по кути5 появяться, будет попроще
<debiantoruser> Здравствуйте
<debiantoruser> Кто из присутствующих сталкивался с AMD-APP-SDK2.8 на убунте 13.10? не собирается сцука
<tagezi> andrex: )
<andrex> чаво?
<artus> @kban debiantoruser спать матершынник
<andrex> аа
<andrex> artus, он по дефолту на какое время банит?
<artus> нафсегда, поэтому через часик распечатай если я запамятую
<tagezi> чаво чаво.. ))
<andrex> tagezi, да я кин смотрю
<tagezi> andrex: ну, я не знал, прости )
<andrex> tagezi, надо было просто !opнуть
<tagezi> артус в игрульки инграет, андрекс киношки смотрит, райден пидалит.. а какал значит в бардак можно превращать )
<artus> tagezi, я квнку смотрю )
<tagezi> канал..
<tagezi> пайду я тоже что-нить посматрю, пака не поздно )
<artus> tagezi, да какал тоже тот еще бардак :D
<andrex> дада
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а зачем тебе книжки по кути? Там же хелп нормальный
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня пока с английским проблема
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ну ты даешь...
<SergeyIT> в школе не учил, что ли?
<tagezi> ну, учил, и сейчас учу, просто мне языки плохо даются.. даже русский
<Michael72> Кто-нибудь использует словарь GoldenDict?
<tagezi> на минте?
<Michael72> на ubuntu
<tagezi> Michael72: я использовал, на 13.04 не ставил.. страшно )
<Michael72> С переходом на 13.04 перестала запускаться
<Michael72> В консоле куча всего непонятного выбрасывает
<tagezi> там со славарями сейчас проблемма,  ABBYY Lingvo считает что все языки в мире они придумали, и постоянно судиться со свободными словарями
<tagezi> Michael72: ну, я пока ставить не буду.. мне онлайн словарей достаточно
<Michael72> в смысле судится по вопросу, что не должно быть других программных оболочек, использующих их формат?
<Michael72> он-лайн словари с помощью какой программы используешь?
<Michael72> Или веб-интерфейс имеется ввиду?
<tagezi> dt,
<tagezi> веб
<tagezi> судится со славорями а не оболочками, хотя из-за них и оболочки некоторые закрыли, типа нарушение авторских прав
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты не учи язык, а используй - читай только английские хелп/гугл и быстро привыкнешь
<Michael72> просто я создаю словарь в формате DSL, надо бы проверить, а тут GoldenDict такой сюрприз преподнёс
<tagezi> Michael72: откатись на 12.10
<Michael72> как?
<Michael72> Может лучше сперва попросить самую последнюю версию собрать для Linux?
<tagezi> можешь сам собрать если очень хочешь
<tagezi> можно в виртуалке другую версию запустить, если очень нужно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну да.. вот потихоньку перехожу на английский.. через пару месяцев вообще всё будет по фински )
<tagezi> скорее всего
<Michael72> Как в Ubuntu задаются программы по умолчанию?
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> ты меня в тупик поставил, реально причем
<tagezi> я уже 5 лет на убунте, но не разу такого вопроса не слышал
<tagezi> ааааа
<tagezi> Michael72: у тебя что стоит то? )
<Michael72> Хочу в качестве почтового клиента по умолчанию использовать Evolution. Как это сделать?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сочувствую - финский сложнее
<Michael72> Ubuntu
<tagezi> тоесть Юнити )
<tagezi> ну тогда не комне.. у меня кде
<tagezi> SergeyIT: помне так он попроще
<SergeyIT> Michael72, у меня он по умолчанию вызывается... но не сконфигурен
<SergeyIT> Michael72, у него самого вроде есть использовать по умолчанию
<Michael72> У меня не Юнити, а GNOME
<Michael72> В KDE есть специальный компонент для установки приложений по умолчанию, а тут нет. Может что-то недоустановил?
<tagezi> если у тебя гном, значит не юнити уже )
<tagezi> блин, не убунта
<SergeyIT> в юнити - system settings - details и там default apps
<andrex> tagezi, а что тогда?
<SergeyIT> в гноме может так же
<andrex> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<tagezi> andrex: они же там вроде как-то её обзывали.. gubuntu
<tagezi> опять всё вернули на место?
<andrex> уюуьу гном так изавется вроде
<andrex> уюунту
<andrex> даже метапакет также называется
<tagezi> ну, тебе виднее, я часто что-нибудь путаю
<andrex> я тоже путаю б и ю
<andrex> пальци надо калибровать)
<SergeyIT> Michael72, gnome-control-center
<Michael72> Спасибо. Оно самое
<aleksei`> всем ку
<UNIm95> fuck
<UNIm95> seen l-ektrik
<UNIm95> @seen l-ektrik
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen l-ektrik.
<UNIm95> @seen l-ectrik
<ubuntuhelp> l-ectrik was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 0 days, 16 hours, 30 minutes, and 31 seconds ago: <l-ectrik> ))
<artus> @kban UNIm95 86400 молодца, ты выиграл суперприз
<SergeyIT> ну вот, призовой фонд обнулился (
<iFalkorr> artus: а за что его?
<artus> ходють тут, ругаютцо, беспорядки нарушают
<iFalkorr> ааа
<iFalkorr> точно
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, утра )
<iFalkorr> 8 вечера жеж
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, так ты похоже только проснулся раз нарушений не замечаешь )
<iFalkorr> он незаметно замаскировал их под seen команду
<tagezi> лан, всем до встречи
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/5/9/d/b/e6e53c668e195052248865aa756_prev.jpg
<baronos> еуые
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<markmx> други, при загрузке вылезает мессагбокс типа девайс такой-то олреди маунтед эт тудато, ибо я прописал все в fstab и по идее все маунтится на этапе загрузки, но походу файловый менегер пытается примаунтить еще раз чтоли?
<[Raiden]> покажи для начала фстаб
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/yfiRV7D8 я его с начала своей прописки в линупсе ношу из системы в систему :)
<markmx> /dev/sdb1 вот на него ругаетсыф
<markmx> хм, анука обождите, счас я ребутнусь, чота я тут наконфигурил :)
<[Raiden]> используй LABEL= или UUID= или проверь какой хдд является в данный момент sdb
<baronos> уид будет лучще
<baronos> [Raiden]: го на дебиан 7?
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> oh no!
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> хехехехехе все нормалег :) сделал
<[Raiden]> ну или я подумаю, до дебиан8
<markmx> отключил автомаунт медиа
<baronos> [Raiden]: не ну а чо, тут уже в экспериментал кути5 поперли))
<[Raiden]> я не могу держать кучу дистров, мне это неудобно.
<[Raiden]> А чиста экспериментал, врятли надеженй убунты, да и кути5 мне никчему - я не разработчик.
<markmx> так... теперь вот чего, у Mate где хранятся конфиги панелек и можно ли их редактировать в реальном времени сторонним редактором и чтобы сразу применялись изменения?
<baronos> контекстное меню разве не редактит?
<markmx> эм, имеешь в виду на панельке ее родное меню вызвать? :) нет, тут у мате такой баг, что иногда в трее иконки отрисоваываются неправильно, но если увеличить-уменьшить размер панельки то она верно перерисовывается, вот в консольке в бесконечном цыкле реализ
<markmx> щас попробую показать пример
<artus> markmx, сноси минт и приходи с вопросами
<baronos> хз, мате вообще стороняя от убунту тема, и лучше к ним образаться по поводу багов
<markmx> http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20130505/W04Uab8W.png - как получается иногда
<markmx> http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20130505/wSd1Y7P1.png - как перерисовалось
 * baronos убогость - г2 и его подобное
<IlyaLevin> Всем привет. Такой вопрос: почему может не работать промотка в стандартном видео-плеере на ogm-файлах?
<IlyaLevin> И как это поправить
<baronos> ставь тот который мотает. тотем убог
<IlyaLevin> конкретные альтернативы не подскажете?
<artus> смплеер, влц
<baronos> vlc например, smplayer
<baronos> artus: не подсматривай :D
<artus> не подслушивай ))
<baronos> вот я косипор, не надобыло писать тотем убог. он просто там версии 3,0 :D
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а кде 5 в августе обещают?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Сомневаюсь что в эотм году.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а в 13.04 кде какой, на qt5?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня сегодня шок был, поставил себе qtcreator  а он по умолчанию собирает с qt5
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, на 4
<[Raiden]> ну может оно и неплохо, если учест ьчто кде5 уже релизилось.
<[Raiden]> надо начинать переезжать )
<SergeyIT> странно, то есть если что кдешное ставить, то qt 4 поставиться, а в креаторе qt5 (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я насколько понимаю.. цифра кде от либ зависит.. 3 - tq3, 4 -qt4
<SergeyIT> ждем 14.04
<tagezi> да.. но они что-то странное сделали там с деревом классов.. теперь майнвиндовс и меню в одном классе не соединить почему-то.. я себе пока привентил 4.8, но нужно разбираться, что они там накрутили
<tagezi> ещё странное что-то с инклудами, ваще не понял как так можно извратиться
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты множественное наследование используешь?
<tagezi> ну я окно делаю.. естественно там куча класов соединяется
<tagezi> главное окно, меню, таблица
<SergeyIT> tagezi, http://goo.gl/JTl90
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не..
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0506/h_1367785088_8253340_bc866edd09.png
<tagezi> вот так вот.. инклудишь и он ошибку выдаёт
<tagezi> но это наверное что-то я не правильно делаю.. нужно просто разобраться
<artus> tagezi, ану прекращай инклудить по ночам, до добра не доведет :)
<tagezi> artus: у меня к тебе ваще вапрос.. по поводу самбы и андройда )) я тебе попозже стукнусь в личку?
<artus> ога )
<tagezi> блин.. пойду жувать кактус ))
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0506/h_1367786436_2462059_8db0f6c0fc.png
<tagezi> раз в 2 дня появляется...
<tagezi> то что в верхнем левом углу.. непомук каждый день, при выходе из спящего режима
<SergeyIT> я спящим вообще не пользуюсь
<sharikoff> http://kde.ru/xforum/index.php?topic=236.0
<SergeyIT> tagezi,ри компиляции проекта смотри ошибки и по ним разбирайся с QT
<tagezi> SergeyIT: там выпадает ошибка которая на всех форумах коментируется однозначно "Нефмг капипастить" )
<tagezi> sharikoff: спасибо, сейчас почитаю
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, и о чем там?
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: за жизнь
<SergeyIT> tagezi, разумно ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: наверное, но с qt4 собирается на ура
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я с qt5 бетой еще один раз попробовал свою прогу скомпилить, увидел, что они классы поменяли и оставил на будущее
<[Raiden]> прикольное колёсико http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/fotoprodotti/img/BULLETult_cop105dark_post500x581.jpg
<[Raiden]> для велика...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну они заявляли что добавили, а не меняли
<tagezi> что за команда? zypper up
<tagezi> она разве не чисто сусевская?
<SergeyIT> я уже не помню, давно было. Но если проги пересобирать, то это когда qt5 по дефолту будет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну они кутикреатор 2.7 на кути5 сделали весь
<tagezi> а он по умолчанию теперь в системе
<tagezi> нада отдельно скачивать 2.6 и ставить запрет на обновление
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в 14.04 все на qt5 будет, тогда и помучаемся )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я тоже себе qt4 настроил, вроде всё по старому работает.. в следующем году если всё перейдёт на qt5 то и я буду переходить...
<SergeyIT> tagezi, мне еще и комп поменять надо бы
<[Raiden]> Интересно на сколько быстро юнити будет мигрировать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя 86? )
<SergeyIT> да
<tagezi> тада точно пора )
<[Raiden]> Разработка по ходу уже куда-то двигается http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/
<SergeyIT> и памяти 768Мб, на нетбуке 2Гб )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну наверное поэому сейчас в ситстеме и коктель из qt4 и qt5 )
<[Raiden]> мб и поэтому. Я думаю на долго это теперь. 2-3 года мб )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так это же бета-релиз
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: qt5 уже не бета
<[Raiden]> вроде
<SergeyIT> я про убунту
<tagezi> SergeyIT: qt5 ещё в прошлом году релезнулась )
<tagezi> ну, она не бета, она не лтс
<tagezi> она релиз с коротким сроком поддержки
<[Raiden]> нет, тут дело не в том какая версия убунты. Кто в лине давно, тот знаком с тем что такие переходы   с версию на версию заканчиваются долгой поставкой обоих версий.
<[Raiden]> ну как сча с гтк 2 и 3
<tagezi> кстати, никогда такого не было.. я всегда обновляюсь, и между лтс тоже
<SergeyIT> а что такое ОС с коротким сроком поддержки?
<tagezi> просто ОС с коротким сроком поддержки )
<SergeyIT> это инструмент для плясок с бубном
<SergeyIT> а не для работы
<[Raiden]> что есть то есть )
<tagezi> ну, мне по роду професии и поплясать нужно уметь )
<[Raiden]> в 7 дебиан кстати вошли 4.8.4 кеды. И в общем вполне заслуженно, прямая довольно версия.
<[Raiden]> у меня с 4.8.х вообще проблем небыло
<tagezi> может дебиан поставить?
<[Raiden]> Я лично никогда его не использовал, так что мне сложно ответить.
<tagezi> 7 деб теперь года 3 будет стабильным, пока 8 не придёт )
<[Raiden]> это да
<tagezi> у меня на старом буке стоит, с ласточкой
<tagezi> я ваще проблем не знаю
<tagezi> он как бабушкофон, включил и пользуешься )
<artus> tagezi, я тебе по секрету, я на визи с момента визи, и оно как бе стабильно было все время)
<artus> нестабильно ток експериментал) а тестинг стабильнее бубунты :)
<tagezi> ну, я как бе тожа.. но не нужно савсем всех растраивать )
<SergeyIT> меня и убунта устраивает. Скакать не хочется )
<tagezi> ну, сыровата она..
<tagezi> 13.04
<tagezi> а 12.10 с кде 4.8 тормозит жутко при загрузке
<SergeyIT> хотя 10.04 еще не сносил с компов )
<tagezi> установка у дебиана без рекламных картинок ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это минус (
<tagezi> да.. большенство народу не понимают что ставят )
<SergeyIT> и не хотят понимать - винда приучила уже к этому
<SergeyIT> хотя скоро у всех планшеты будут и умные телевизоры... и народу еще поубавится
<artus> вымруть, ибо пеерстанут совсем размножатцо
<[Raiden]> пока что вымерают только цивилизованные страны. Европа и т.д. как западная , так и восточная. И белое население сша. Но к убунте или дебиану это не сильно относится.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, в финке, полно семей у которых по 4 и более детей )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], что значит цивилизованные? Это как посмотреть
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<[Raiden]> Спать в общем пора. Картинка в тему http://img11.nnm.ru/b/f/e/a/e/d92e733fc85cb19d55731b8a27d.jpg
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если так то ок )
<SergeyIT> а у меня выходные )
<tagezi> а у меня закончились.. завтра со стажировкой разбираться уже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, успехов
 * SergeyIT спать пошел
<tagezi> ночи
<Sacrimi> йо
<Sacrimi> с такой бидой прихожу посоветоваться:
<Sacrimi> повисает виртуалбокс при попытке пробросить в него усб устройство
<Sacrimi> одно конкретное устройство
<Sacrimi> другие пробрасываются без проблем
<Sacrimi> куда копать даже не знаю
<Sacrimi> тут ведь не все ещё спят?
<Umren> все спят
<Umren> хз не сталкивался с таким
<Sacrimi> =(
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-28
<tagezi> snql: и скорее всего они её не исправят до того момента пока не запустят свой мир
<s0r0ka> утра
<a10nan> Всем привет
<a10nan> Народ подскажите плз как создать на рабочем столе Unity ярлык на папку
<n0wh3r3> âñåì äîáðîå óòðî
<ubuntuhelp> n0wh3r3! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<fx_> драсть, проблема, nginx+phpfpm php как текст открывает
<fx_> http://pastebin.com/zuvDcj2H
<fx_> andrex nginx понимаешь?
<fx_> и тишина
<|rapidsp|> самосозерцание...
<origoman> e
<origoman> cop was born
<|rapidsp|> а 14.04 уже релизнулась?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 17 числа
<fx_> ррребят)
<n0wh3r3> мса
<n0wh3r3> релизнутся то релизнулась, а ктонибудь на неё уже перешел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в тестовом режиме, еще до релиза бету месяц пробовал
<n0wh3r3> JohnDoe_71Rus: чистую устанавливал , или обновлялся?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чистую на отдельную флешку. воткнул флешеку, грузанулся, пощупал. выключил вытащил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только я lubuntu ставил
<n0wh3r3> жаль, я вот думаю обновиться, но на себе экспереминтировать желания нет
<n0wh3r3> вот и думал может кто обновлялся...
<a10nan> я вчера обновился
<a10nan> вроде полёт нормальный, пока не заметил ни каких глюков...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> n0wh3r3: видео показывает, музыку играет, сайты открывает. видео на сайтах тоже есть. steam установлися.
<a10nan> стим не пробовал остальное да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> версия amd64
<a10nan> как ни странно до обновы был глюк со входом для наушников, иногда не подавал звук в наушники после обновы такого не было пока что
<n0wh3r3> дак это понятно, в чистой установе) меня больше волнует что может у меня отвалиться при обновлении. у меня mesql и poostgres как минимум очень важные, плюс ещё куча сервисов.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один баг есть, но после релиза там движуха наметилась. скоро наверно синезубые уши починят. тогда можно будет и обновить на ноуте
<a10nan> А что за баг с синькой то?
<a10nan> чё-то синьку пока не пробовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я буду поверх ставить с сохранением хомы. потому как с ubuntu на lubuntu менять буду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> a10nan: спаривается но звук в уши не идет и в регуляторе звука уши не появляюта
<a10nan> ясно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> a10nan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283003
<a10nan> Ребят есть такой нубовский вопрос. как вручную сменить сессию? а то я тему lightdm поменялтеперь там нет опции на смену сессии, а иногда надо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> временный костыль уже есть "pulseaudio -k" мне помогло
<a10nan> у меня уши проводные так что мне это не особо требуется )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще hostapd тоже поломали. можно ставить от 1310. мало кому нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из того что нужно мне, вот эти 2 позиции пока не работают нормально. а в целом гуд
<a10nan> я думаю в ближайшей обнове допилят...
<origoman> пилят пилят, а костыли от версии к версии
<SergeyIT> понедельника
<SergeyIT> О, баш обновился - ввели новые возможности - голосовой ввод
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )
<SergeyIT> не смейся (. На голосовые команды вывод тоже голосовой... словарь можно дополнять
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> вообще странно, в этот раз уже неделя прошла, а ещё ниодного обновления не примелетело
<tagezi> так как-будто ттпа всё в порядке.. даже критические ошибки не правят (
<[koshka]> таак
<tagezi> о, проснулась
<[koshka]> доброго дня)
<tagezi> а мы уж думали, грешные.. =)
<[koshka]> котаны, нема занять 400р до конца лета? :D
<[koshka]> пипец как надо
<tagezi> 400р можно на бутылках набрать )
<[koshka]> да у меня нема  бутылок
<[koshka]> и вообще, у нас все очень пельно же пока
<[koshka]> а работать только в июне пойду
<[koshka]> ща диплом(
<tagezi> бедняга
<SergeyIT> а чего так грустно? Диплом - это классно )
<[koshka]> да диплом хорошо
<[koshka]> но надо 400р
<gaga_rin> 400рублей ненужны тебе
<[koshka]> нужны
<[koshka]> очень
<[koshka]> надо кое че прикупить
<SergeyIT> значит не нужны, тебе их дадут, а ты их сразу другому отдашь
<ffx_> 1
<ffx_> о
<ffx_> не в какую у меня php не работает
<ffx_> как текст открывается и все
<ffx_> хотя в заголовке ответа X-Powered-By	PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4
<tagezi> ffx_: а ты сервер настроил?
<ffx_> <tagezi> смотря что значит настроил)
<tagezi> ffx_: ну фиг знает, что ты там настроил, у меня всё пашет из коробки
<ffx_> да вот и фигня
<ffx_> что специально все удалил и заново поставил
<ffx_> думал может из коробки заработает
<tagezi> система то какая?
<ffx_> 14,04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://olimex.wordpress.com/2014/04/25/weekend-programming-challenge-week-51-container-load/ :)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: прикольное задание )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да вроде бы обычное
<s0r0ka> вопрос, реально ли както узнать pin код блютуса?
<tagezi> ну.. интересно оптимизировать полученые решения.. можно конечно тупо методом сили решить, но это же не оптимально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: 0000
<s0r0ka> не 0000 неподходит
<s0r0ka> 1234 тоже
<tagezi> s0r0ka: посмотри в устройстве
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит это не мышка, не клава и не наушники
<s0r0ka> в устройстве непосмотриш))) это сканер ШК
<tagezi> ШК?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> инструкции к сканеру нет
<s0r0ka> штрих кода
<s0r0ka> нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и в гугле нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> китайцы без инструкции склепали
<s0r0ka> есть код на подставке при сканировании которого сканер цепляетса к ней, код прочел ввожу в телефоне тож самое он неможет подцепитса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит сканер не обучен дружить ни с кем кроме подставки
<tagezi> сканер ШК к телефону? )
<s0r0ka> нуда сканер ШК к телефону)ц
<s0r0ka> дешефле прикрутить сканер к телефону чем купить готовый ТСД
<tagezi> а можно к микроволновке? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что бы он забыл про подставку. в режим спаривания
<s0r0ka> в два раза в три дешевле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в телефоне есть камера, и на маркете есть программы для чтения кодов
<s0r0ka> очень медленно
<s0r0ka> неподходит
<s0r0ka> проще тогда купить тсд за палтос
<s0r0ka> чем мучатса с прогами с маркета
<JohnDoe_71Rus> люборе решение требует чем то пожертвовать. скоростью, удобством, ценой, временем. идеального нет
<s0r0ka> и малость непотеме
<s0r0ka> в наличии 3 телефона с разной стоимостью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: бывает устройства дружатся только с чипами определенной фирмы. если в подставке и телефоне чипы разные не получится
<s0r0ka> и только один телефон видит етот сканер)
<tagezi> ffx_: у меня всё пашет из коробки
<tagezi> всмысле, phpmyadmin
<tagezi> для сайта нужно указать место где лежит сайт в апаче и всё будет пучком
<lolens> Ребят, почему Центр управления приложениями пишет Бесплатно, а вместо "Установить" - "Купить"??
<s0r0ka> ))))
<ffx_> <tagezi> указаноъ
<lolens> ПРобовал через сайт разработчика жать на кнопку Avalible on the software centre, но та же история
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тыкни купить. если спросит данные карточки откажись
<lolens> Спрашивает отказываюсь и... всё... 0 эмоций
<lolens> Щас порпобую принимать до пока в тупик не зайдет...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда челобитную составляй. разработчику либо марку. а лучше обоим
<lolens> Это что?
<lolens> В убунту Уан надо регаться? ЧТоб прогу установить?
<tagezi> уана больше нет
<tagezi> с добрым утром
<ffx_> а как посмотреть в каком репозитории какая версия пакета доступна
<tagezi> найти и прочитать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в свойствах пакета в синаптике
<tagezi> не, в синаптике будут последняя версия указана
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. предпоследняя вкладка. если есть в разных репах, писок будет
<ffx_> а консоль
<tagezi> а всех версий в одном репе не покажет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а консоль прошлый век
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> а консоль man apt
<ffx_> ....
<tagezi> или aptitude в псевдографике
<lolens> Я програмку Nitro хотел установить Apt-get install nitro нет пакета такого
<lolens> Зарегистрировался, он мне сразу: Идет установка платного ПО. Оо
<lolens> Установил.
 * tagezi думает что людское извращение не знает предела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фигня какая то
 * ffx_ 11
<ffx_> хе не забыл еще
<[Raiden]> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/452295.php/story01.htm
<only_you> Как следует из  сообщения  в баг-трекере операционной системы Unity
<only_you> операционной системы Unity
<snql> дня )
<snql> юнити говно говно говно )
<snql> я это сказал, прямо легче стало
<only_you> Интересно,  что уведомление о наличии уязвимости было опубликовано еще 16 апреля, а  исправление для нее было выпущено уже на следующий день. Таким образом,  обновление безопасности стало доступно пользователям Unity еще до  выхода операционной
<only_you> да ладно
<[Raiden]> я не проверял, просто на глаза попалось.
<[Raiden]> Теперь вот сижу и думаю, есть ли уязвимость, если у меня нет юнити.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> хз, в lightdm возможно
<snql> это вы случайно не баг с обходом окна авторизации обсуждаете?
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> Ладно, дома это всёравно не так важно.
<snql> вообще представляю через какую жопу это должно быть написано, тобы крэш приводил к обходу
<snql> если посмотреть багтрекер там там настоящее гнездо разврата, кто его писал вообще черт знает
<[Raiden]> вы можете переключиться на гдм, а я на кдм.
<[Raiden]> Потеря времени загрузки если и будет, то никакая.
<NoxRus> Такой вопрос необычный, можно  ли перенести меню закрытия(крестик), свертывания в правый угол окон? версия 13.04
<SergeyIT> можно, разрешаем
<NoxRus> молодца, шутканул
<SergeyIT> я серьезно
<SergeyIT> на форуме 100500 тем об этом
<NoxRus> а дашь ссылочки?
<snql> разрешаю
<snql> это все в настройках оконного менеджера или твикерами должно меняться
<snql> если только ты не решил загнать его в нижний угол ж)
<NoxRus> нет, мне бы на верхний правый угол
<[Raiden]> настроек вм как таковых в гноме\юнити нет, всё в гсеттингс, а в твикере для юнити вроде было , да
<snql> кстати, а в нижний реально? )
<[Raiden]> сложно сказать
<NoxRus> к сожалению в убунту твике не нашел
<[Raiden]> в теории, во времена гном2, для компиза были декораторы с темами, где кнопки не на обычном месте, а сбоку например
<NoxRus> ну на данный момент использую юнити
<gaga_rin> [Raiden]: это ты про берил?
<[Raiden]> Тут полно пользователей юнити, пусть они отвечают.
<[Raiden]> gaga_rin: я уж названий не помню. Но вроде нет.
<kyshtynbai> какой вопрос? Гоярчий угол повесить?
<NoxRus> ясно, ну тогда подниму старый вопрос, на который так ответа и не дождался )) Как мне сохранять рисунку в формате jpg или tiff и так далее? Программа gimp такого не дает
<kyshtynbai> экспорт нажо нажимать
<kyshtynbai> а не сохранить.
<kyshtynbai> контрол шифт e штоле.
<NoxRus> проверим
<kyshtynbai> Так чего ты на угол то хотел сделать?
<NoxRus> да, спасибо, помогло ))
<NoxRus> я хотел в правый угод вывести функцию закрытия и скрытия окон
<kyshtynbai> то есть - наводишь туда мышь и они типа сворачиваются? Правильно я понимаю?
<kyshtynbai> или ты про кнопки?
<NoxRus> кнопки. сам крестик, черточка...
<kyshtynbai> 14.04?
<kyshtynbai> Если она, то никак :) .
<NoxRus> 13.04
<NoxRus> юнити
<kyshtynbai> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close' тогда вот так
<NoxRus> объясни, куда мне этот текст сувать
<kyshtynbai> натурально в консоль
<kyshtynbai> ctrl + shift + t
<kyshtynbai> откроется чёрное окошко
<kyshtynbai> вот туда.
<only_you> ctrl + c скопировать
<NoxRus> вай, класс! вот спасибо, а то после винды вообще жесть не привычно
<kyshtynbai> отвыкай).
<kyshtynbai> А тебе соственно зачем, если уж ты на винде сидеть привык, кстати?
<NoxRus> не, ну такие вещи должны быть вечными
<kyshtynbai> Просто это гемморой переучиваться если не особо надо.
<kyshtynbai> И игор нету :) .
<only_you> имхо, кнопки окна в левом углу логичнее и удобнее
<NoxRus> ухожу от винды, а в игры не играю уже очень давно
<kyshtynbai> ну тогда учись гуглить и учи английски
<kyshtynbai> й
<NoxRus> мне как рабочая среда, идиальна
<kyshtynbai> ибо твой вопрос про кнопки - первая ссыока в гугле
<NoxRus> я гуглу объяснить не смог граматно чет, послал его, а он сказал я тебя найду xD
<SergeyIT> ленивый он - ему на вин надо
<kyshtynbai> Хехе)
<kyshtynbai> https://www.google.ru/webhp?tab=ww&ei=XdpYU57cKceN4wTf44DACQ&ved=0CBUQ1S4#newwindow=1&q=ubuntu+14.04+move+buttons+to+right&safe=off
<kyshtynbai> смотришь первую ссылку. Текст запроса поискового в гет запросе.
<kyshtynbai> вообще номральный сайт askubuntu.com да и вообще вся серия стэковерфлоу, много вопросов уже решённых.
<NoxRus> окей, ну уж на такие не серьезные вопросы, не думаю что есть всегда ответ )
<kyshtynbai> ты не думай) ты гугли :). вот если не найдёшь, тогда можешь думать начинать.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ленивый , не ленивый не тема канала. Тема канала отвечать на вопросы. Дал бы линк на ответ и небыло бы флуда
<NoxRus> да есть уже такой, хочу только скрин шот найти, что бы привести пример, ибо объяснить людям, а еще хуже гуглу невозможно
<NoxRus> Тут еще вопрос, как мне зайти на сетевой компьютер по самбе?
<[Raiden]> в теории, в наутилусе, фм из юнити, в боковой панели есть кнопка сеть
<[Raiden]> давно не видел правда
<[Raiden]> почти как в винде.
<NoxRus> такое есть, но  тут он не видит все компьютер сети, поэтому требуется ручной ввод ip адреса
<[Raiden]> Нужно где-то искать 3-4 активных пользователя юнити. А то вопросы сыпятся, а отвечать некому )
<[Raiden]> и хотя бы 1 знающего самбу )
<ffx_> почему php-fpm может открывать php как текст?
<kyshtynbai> што такое пхп-фпм?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я бы дал - но вкалывал, извини
<tagezi> [Raiden]: к сожелению, если не считать SergeyIT, то у нас все кто по опытнее давно забили на юнити )
<tagezi> Сергей у нас исключение =)
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: на шутки ты находишь время. Так что извинения не принимаются.
<SergeyIT> я ленивый, зачем лишние телодвижения? Поставил - работает
<[Raiden]> :)
<kyshtynbai> Это не юникс-вей  :) .
<kyshtynbai> Надо поконпелять, покрасноглазить :) .
<SergeyIT> свое - это можно и нужно
<SergeyIT> а в дистрах копаться - увольте )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: расчета не будет )
<fx_> я вернулся
 * snql подал fx_ хлеб и соль
<fx_> snql, ты знаком с php-fpm
<tagezi> fx_: нет, ему папа не разрешает )
<snql> не, cgi-шный не использовал
<snql> tagezi: ты мой папа
 * snql включил на всю хату Queen – Princes Of The Universe
<fx_> Люк?
<andrex> че ту за благотворительность творицо?
<andrex> никакого хлеба и соли, тока розги
<fx_> аааа
<fx_> это жесть какаято
<andrex> да норм все
<fx_> вообще не вкакую не запускает
 * andrex кинул унтой в fx_ 
<fx_> как так то вообще
<fx_> X-Powered-By:"PHP/5.5.9-1ubuntu4" но выдает как текст
<kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<kyshtynbai> о
<kyshtynbai> пацаны, кто в контроллерах домена разбирается? Железо выбираю.
<Timon_Crazy> под что? нагрузка? кол-во юзеров?
<kyshtynbai> Timon_Crazy: сорри отходил
<kyshtynbai> 50 юзеров, МТА, вохможно, база данных.
<kyshtynbai> проц и память по большому счёту интересует. 1 юнит.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<fx_> это не смешно
<fx_> php не в какую не ест
<fx_> я уже систему переставил
<tagezi> может по старинке "лоечку за папу..."? )
<tagezi> значит ты что-то не то елаешь.. у всех работает а у тебя нет.. такого не бывает
<tagezi> хотя.. может у тебя апаратно запрещён php?
<fx_> tagezi, ага, в биосе забыл включить "php enable"
<tagezi> на уровне биологического процесара пользователя пк )
<tagezi> fx_: сервак то у тебя какой?
<fx_> tagezi, что я могу не то делать, поставил чистую систему, apt-get install nginx php5-fpm
<tagezi> тигинс поддерживает пхп с помощью 27 шаманов и плясок с бубуном вокруг кастра когда сириус будет затемнён луной )
<tagezi> nginx
<fx_> раскоментировал  в конфига нгинкса fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock; и еще пару строк ниже
<tagezi> что тебе апач то не нравится?
<tagezi> fx_: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/nginx-phpfpm это читал?
<fx_> и по этому мануалу сегодня делал
<fx_> все приводит к одному
<fx_> скрипт открывается как текст
<fx_> хотя в логах ошибок нет
<tagezi> fx_: а апач сего не нрава?
<fx_> тут уже надо разобратся
<fx_> почему нет то
<tagezi> да малоли почему.. может баг в коде
<tagezi> тебе работать или плясать? )
<fx_> на 12,04 все работало же
<tagezi> ну, это было 2 года назад
<tagezi> думаю на дебеане и сейчас работает, но ты захотел удобства и свежегоо совта...
<tagezi> космонавт утаивает, что устанавливая убунту нужно паралельно поступать в школу этнических танцев )
<tagezi> вообще nginx делался для статических страниц, насколько я помню, и скрипты он поддерживает так себе, вечно с ними гемор был
<fx_> lf
<fx_> да
<tagezi> если тебе не нужна прямо сейчас рабочая система, то можешь плясать дальше.. тогда проверяй и перепроверяй.. а ещё лучше покопать по версиям нгинса и пхп-фпм
<tagezi> может у них там нововведения какиенить, типа теперь модуль котят на страничке контактика паказывает, а не пхп обрабатывает )
<fx_> я вот даже остановить немогу его
<tagezi> sudo service nginx stop
<fx_> я про  фпм
<tagezi> ну и также для php-fpm
<fx_> да
<tagezi> и не встаёт?
<fx_> встал
<tagezi> надоже
<fx_> вот остановил нгинкс выдал
<fx_> 502 ошибку
<fx_> что есстествено
<tagezi> ну так ты оба останови, настрой и запусти
<tagezi> оба тоже
<tagezi> =)
<fx_> service nginx start && service php5-fpm start
<fx_> и даже так
<tagezi> sudo
<fx_> я под su
<tagezi> su меняет пользователя
<tagezi> рута в убунту нет
<fx_> ну sudo -i
<fx_> спасибо
<fx_> пошел я спать
<tagezi> чо заработало? )
<fx_> нет конечно
<tagezi> ты меня от написания статьи отвлёк )
<tagezi> и спать валит
<tagezi> при старте какая ошибка вываливаеться?
<fx_> завтра поставлю апач с нгинксом
<tagezi> с пхп
<fx_> никаких ошибок
<fx_> все идеально
<tagezi> странно, проверяй конфиги, быть такого не может что бы всё правильно и не запускалось
<fx_> [29-Apr-2014 00:30:33] NOTICE: configuration file /etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf test is successful
<tagezi> работало же без настройки
<fx_> у меня нет
<tagezi> странно.. но сегодня нгинс ставить не буду.. влом
<Sergey_IT> дебагер же есть
<fx_> Sergey_IT, ммм?
<tagezi> иди спать.. завтра поставишь апач и пхп.. а потом будет в виртуалке ковырять
<Sergey_IT> чего мычишь?
<fx_> Sergey_IT, какой
<Sergey_IT> gdb же )
<tagezi> =)
<fx_> аааа в пень всё
<fx_> доброй ночи
 * fx_ брыкс в постель
<Sulamif> Здравствуйте. У меня ноутбук ASUS X550V. Сегодня установила на него операционную систему Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr). Столкнулась с проблемой - не показывает wi-fi в сетевых подключениях. Как это решить?
<Sulamif> sudo rfkill list показывает, что всё доступно и ничего нигде не заблокировано.
<Sulamif> Однако, подключения нет.
<only_you> может нужно установить проприетарній драйвер на вайфай?
<Sulamif> Какой проприетарный драйвер на wi-fi можно установить на 14.04 под модель ноутбука ASUS X550V и как это сделать?
<only_you> Software & Updates
<only_you> вкладка Additional Drivers
<Sulamif> Это в самом Ubuntu?
<only_you> да
<Sulamif> Для их установки потребуется подключение к Интернету?
<Sulamif> Или они автономно
<only_you> да
<only_you> есть будет драйвер, то скачает и установит
<Sulamif> То есть, следует взять провод и подключить к ноутбуку, затем поставить нужные драйвера. Потом провод обратно в роутер, если вайфай заработает. Верно?
<Sulamif> Проводное соединение оно видит.
<only_you> можно провод от роутера к ноутбуку
<Sulamif> Хорошо, завтра попробую решить проблему таким способом. В случае чего обращусь снова в этот IRC канал. Спасибо огромное!
<only_you> не за что
<only_you> удачи
<tagezi> only_you: а прикинь у него после этого провод обрубится? )
<only_you> *у нее
<only_you> езернет перестанет показівать?)
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<tagezi> ну я например пока не встречал что бы wi-fi не показывал из-за дров )
<only_you> я встречал)
<tagezi> может ну такой ноут? )
<only_you> броадком
<only_you> гореть броадкому в аду
<tagezi> это же какое там ядерное железо.. можно и облучиться )
<tagezi> так они вроде открыли дрова
<only_you> нафиг такие открітіе дрова
<only_you> с открітіми у меня скорость ~40 кбит/c
<tagezi> хм.. они вроде свои родные открыли, а не прослойку
<tagezi> это было на прослойке
<tagezi> наверное
<only_you> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01
<only_you> открітій brcmsmac 40 кбит
<only_you> проприетарній wl 72 мб
<tagezi> ну может быть.. у меня куалком
<tagezi> на асусе
<tagezi> вроде всё нормально пашет
<only_you> на прежнем тоже біл "куалком" и норм работал
<[Raiden]> Sulamif: http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch
<[Raiden]> Sulamif: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=238210.0
<Sulamif> [Raiden]: Wi-Fi активирован, но порта wlan0 не видно.
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю
<Sulamif> Попробуем утром что-то сделать на эту тему.
<tagezi> http://ria.ru/science/20140428/1005748676.html
<tagezi>  =)))
<[Raiden]> они нам санкции, а мы им лекарство?
<[Raiden]> я против )
<only_you> не сці, будут еще санкции)
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ними, переживем
<only_you> угу, крепитесь
<[Raiden]> Пока нет особых проблем. Сегодня даже бакс упал на 10 коп.
<[Raiden]> возможно крепиться надо не нам
<only_you> ну золотовалютін резервов вам еще хватит на несколько лет
<tagezi> ничего, виза уже воет от санкций
<tagezi> а поповоду статьи, коротко это звучит так: "Препарат разработаный росийскими учеными, проходи тестирование в США"
<tagezi> тоесть у нас тестирование не провести )) бояться )
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you>                               Mitotech S.A., 42, rue de la Valee, L-2661 Luxembourg
<only_you> ага, очень российская компания)
<only_you> http://www.mitotechpharma.com/contact
<tagezi> ну, это уже не удивительно даже.. у нас своего нет ничего, либо у китайцев по дешовке заказали, либо на западе скомуниздили
<[Raiden]> http://skq-project.ru/
<tagezi> да, он название компании дано именно немецкого разлива )
<tagezi> а сортудничество оно ваом у россии, только вот, студенты которые по обмену приезжают возвращаются и говорят что россии настолько тупо всё.. даже базовых вещей не понимают
<[Raiden]> что такое  ваом
<[Raiden]> Я тут подумал, что Беларусь живёт под санкциями уже лет 10-15
<[Raiden]> И сейчас там даже растёт рейтинг Лукашенко, т.к. люди не хотят того что происходит в Украине
<[Raiden]> Так что , может и мы справимся.
<only_you> ну удачи вам, чо
<[Raiden]> спс )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не хотел бы жить как в беларусии
<tagezi> они бегут из своей страны..
<only_you> в украину, кстати)
<only_you> в том числе
<tagezi> в россии это хоть только интелегенция и люди науки, а в беларусии и раб сила бежит во всю
<only_you> знаю 4 белорусов
<only_you> 3 в польшу уехали
<only_you> 1 в украину
<[Raiden]> Я москвич и украинцев знаю больше чем беларусов.
<tagezi> и потом беларусь спонсирует россиия, а кто нас спонсировать будет?
<only_you> крім проспонсирует
<tagezi> да дело не в том сколько кого.. в россии украенцев почти столько же сколько и узбеков
<[Raiden]> сча будет ещё больше, если федерализации не будет. не все захотят жить в националистическом государстве, в котором до кучи начались финансовые проблемы. Я крайне удивлен инфой, что туда едут беларусы, что им там делать
<[Raiden]> Это наверное приехавшие давно, ещё в 90х
<only_you> что плохого в национализме?
<only_you> национализм ето любовь к родине
<only_you> а не фашизм и нацизм, о чем ті подразумеваешь
<[Raiden]> нет, патриотизм есть любовь к родине.
<only_you> я вот живу в киеве и не вижу никаких фашистов и нацистов
<only_you> все спокойно разговаривают на любом язіке
<[Raiden]> А национализм в стране где проивает несколько этнических групп, как бы не является чем-то хоррошим. Или является не особо важным, пока он не радекален или пока такие силы не приходят к власти.
<only_you> и что? мі обежаем татар или россиян?
<only_you> венгер, греков, немцов, поляков, белорусво?
<only_you> жили и ну тужили, пока окупант не ступил на нашу землю
<[Raiden]> Для начала, обидели сразу как только хунта пришла к власти, отменой русского регионального. Сейчас эти люди поют, что будут все условия для нормального проживания всех, но кто им теперь поверит?
<only_you> хунта, отмена русского?
<only_you> мі о какой стране?
<[Raiden]> о той , в которой ты живешь )
<only_you> у вас тоже многонациональная страна, так введите вторім национальнім украинский
<only_you> там наших пару миллионов же живет
<only_you> ті о моей стране судишь по вашим сми
<tagezi> у нас в республиках свой нацинальный язык
<only_you> о чем с тобой еще говорить
<tagezi> он как государственный
<only_you> и?
<tagezi> возьми татар как пример, очень яркий
<only_you> кто-то у нас русский ущемлял?
<only_you> татрский?
<tagezi> а то что в России не только руский государственный
<tagezi> да татарский
<tagezi> в якутии якутский
<tagezi> с туве тувинский
<[Raiden]> Ты судишь о своей стране по вашим сми. А они контролируются людми, незаконно пришедшими к власти и имеющими радикалов разных мастей для устрашения людей  )
<only_you> википедия говорит, что национальній один - русский
<tagezi> мне пофиг на википедию ) я жил в казани )
<only_you> я сужу о своей стране находясь в ней и живя в ней
<only_you> [Raiden]: все ясно
<tagezi> там даже в налоговую можно свободно подавать декларацию на татарском и никто слова не скажет
<only_you> тебе виднее, как тут у нас в киеве
<tagezi> и даже приветствуется, кстати
<only_you> я  свободно разговариваю на русском и еду во львов и там тоже свободно разговариваю на русском
<only_you> меня никто не запугивает и не обижает
<[Raiden]> ты не 1 живешь в ней. Я встречаю и других украинцев.
<only_you> я читаю разніе сми, не только украинские
<only_you> и по работе катаюсь по украине и европе
<tagezi> only_you: правда что немцы сейчас высмеивают украину и защищают российскую позицыю?
<only_you> не слішал
<tagezi> странно, это даже в финских новотях проходит
<only_you> слішал, что теперешнюю россию сравнивают с прошлой нацистской германией
<only_you> а путина с гитлером
<[Raiden]> Тогда мог бы знать, что отмена русского регионального не ест ьвыдумка наших сми, а 1 из законов принятой радой после переворота. И Яценюк лично за него голосовал. Сейчас, благодаря тому что люди выражают недовольство на юге и востоке вашей стр
<[Raiden]> аны, он начал петь , что всё будет как надо.
<only_you> переворот?
<only_you> люди стояли не ради переворота
<tagezi> ладно, хватит о политике
<[Raiden]> Ну да, убийства, захват административных зданий и т.д.
<tagezi> топайте в приват ругаться.. 2 фанатика
<only_you> а ради того, что бі беззащитніх студентов буркут не избивал на майдане
<only_you> а дальше и все остальное покатилось
<[Raiden]> беззащитных , ага.
<only_you> убийства беркутом и внутренними войсками, а теперь вашими гру и фсб и прочими окупантами
<only_you> слюшай, ті біл на майдане то?
<only_you> я там 3 месяца провел
<[Raiden]> нет, я там не был.
<only_you> и видна разница людей с майдана и "самообороні кріма а потом и донбасса"
<only_you> российская регулярная армия без опознавательніх знаков
<only_you> против студентов, пенсионеров, предпринимателей
<[Raiden]> у вас сейчас сбу руководит человек завербованный цру, а тот кто ег овербовал управляет разведкой. Твои слова про оккупантов не лишены смысла
<only_you> гг
<only_you> ладно, дальше нету смісла
<only_you> у нас все завербоваді
<only_you> я тройной агент
<only_you> цру, моссада и ми5
<only_you> на завтрак едим младенцев
<only_you> ужинаем жаренім беркутом
<only_you> киселев(путин) говоного мозга
<only_you> счастливо оставаться
<[Raiden]> Я видел сегодня видео про ультрас в харькове. ПОмимо прочего, они там поют что обама должен трахнуть путина. )  А ты всё про киселева втираешь.
<only_you> да, сейчас все ультрас поют "путин х*ло, ла-ла-ла"
<only_you> но ето уже оффтоп
<only_you> канал, вроде, про бубунту
<only_you> если я приду к тебе домой и отберу у тебя часть дома/квартирі, и потом буду покушаться и на остальную часть, как ті обо мне потом запоешь?
<[Raiden]> в общем крепитесь, я думаю то что заварил майдан, теперь будет разгребаться очень долго.
<only_you> спасибо)
<only_you> надеюсь, что не зря заварился
<[Raiden]> 1. Никакой речи об анексии крыма небыло, пока к власти не пришла проамериканская хунта  2. Я бы сказал, что РФ там помогла провести мирный, без провокаций и убийств референдум. 3. Крым хотел  отделиться ещё в 2004 году, во время первой американо-банд
<[Raiden]> еризации.
<only_you> желаю и вам скинуть своего путлера и зажить как люди
<only_you> буенос ночес
<only_you> и лечитесь, сер
<[Raiden]> как укрраинцы? нет, спасибо.
<only_you> ну тогда лучше в стойле, как обічно)
<only_you> спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> в западном стойле оказываемся не мы.
<only_you> слушай, я біваю в етом западном стойле и желаю себе такой жизни
<only_you> лучше в западном стойле, чем в могучей, великой, процветаючей путинской россии
<only_you> чего ті ко мне пристал
<only_you> сев.корея, белорусь, россия - ето не для меня, спасибо
<[Raiden]> я к тебе пристал? Мы обсуждали лекарство , а потом ты вылез со своими [00:59:01] [only_you]не сці, будут еще санкции) , [00:59:33] [only_you]угу, крепитесь
<only_you> ну я тебе раз 5 написал, давай заканчивать оффтоп, а ті всеравно продолжаешь
<only_you> пошел я рапорт в цру писать и спать, спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> ты пытаешся оскорбить, а потом пишешь уже про закончим оффтоп. )
<[Raiden]> причем несколько раз подряд
<only_you> тебя лично оскорбить я не хотел, извини, если так показалось
<[Raiden]> а про главаря сбу всётаки почитай )
<[Raiden]> сн
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-29
<fx_> проснувшиеся есть?
<fx_> чих пых
<NoxRus> Подскажите пожалуйста как мне войти на сетевой компьютер по самбе, путем вводы ip адреса
<fx_> Подскажите пожалуйста как мне войти на сервер по ssh, если я его забыл постаивть
<UNIm95> fx_:  при помощи клавиатуры и мышки
<UNIm95> и монитора
<UNIm95> NoxRus: какой файловый менеджер?
<NoxRus> наутилус?
<NoxRus> я там нашел возможность заходить через обзор сети, но это не катирует
<|rapidsp|> smb://127.0.0.1 ?
<NoxRus> куда такое писать?
<|rapidsp|> ctrl+L
<NoxRus> примерно получилось, а консольного варианта нету?
<fx_> UNIm95 да ну брось
<|rapidsp|> NoxRus: есть, но я не помню. гугли :)
<|rapidsp|> а! там маунтить надо
<|rapidsp|> короче копать в сторону mount -t smbfs
<NoxRus> ясно, спасибо
<UNIm95> fx_:  а что не так?
<UNIm95> как иначе?
<UNIm95> ты же не поставил никаких других консолуй
<fx_> так
<fx_> а кто PTR записи прописывает
<Sulamif> Нет, пишет, что нету драйверов на Wi-Fi.
<Malkav> Привет всем
<Malkav> кто сталкивался с такой бедой - запускаю guake, пытаюсь подключиться по ssh к серваку, где у меня уже лежит ключ. ключ должен быть разлочен, но консоль все равно просит каждый раз ввести пароль.
<Malkav> причем если делаю то же самое в обычном терминале никакого запроса пароля не выскакивает
<only_you> Sulamif: открой терминал
<only_you> lspci | grep Network
<only_you> ето покажет модель твоего вайфая
<Sulamif> Сейчас пропишу, у меня под рукой.
<Sulamif> 03:00.0 Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<Sulamif> Написало вот это.
<Sulamif> only_you: каковы мои дальнейшие действия?
<Sulamif> Согласно справке Ubuntu, модель MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter числится только у четырёх ноутбуков HP: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/14c3%3A7630/
<Sulamif> Модель ASUS X550V здесь не числится, хотя, думаю, терминалу врать незачем: он показал мне именно эту модель Wi-Fi.
<UNIm95> Sulamif: так посмотри в синаптике пакет с дровами для него
<Sulamif> Где можно посмотреть пакет?
<Sulamif> Не совсем понимаю, что такое синаптик, прошу прощения за идиотизм.
<only_you> уже смотрела, вроде
<Sulamif> А, там да.
<Sulamif> Посмотрела понятие Synaptic, это я уже делала, но ничего не выдало.
<only_you> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449237/wifimodelmt7630e-and-bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<only_you> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450954/wireless-not-working-on-asus-f552cl-sx049h
<Sulamif> only_you: буквально недавно была на этой ссылке о 14.04 LTS. Это было выставлено больше как баг системы.
<Sulamif> Ifconfig выдал мне только интерфейсы eth0 и lo.
<Sulamif> Кстати, у этого ноутбука также есть Bluetooth, но его не показывает, как и wi-fi. Однако, оба устройства прописаны в rfkill list как незаблокированные.
<UNIm95> Sulamif: есть аппаратная кнопка включения/выключения?
<Sulamif> UNIm95: огонёк горит, Fn+F2. Устройство запущено и не заблокировано даже в биосе.
<Sulamif> https://github.com/anthonywong/mt7630 - здесь есть какой-то драйвер под эту карту на Убунту. Стоит его попробовать скомпилировать и установить?
<UNIm95> Sulamif:  хз. Что до этого стояло на буке?
<Sulamif> Windows 8 стояла.
<UNIm95> попробуй лайвCD 12.04
<Sulamif> Что это даст?
<UNIm95> если к вайфаю подключится то ее и ставь. если нет то жди патчей к 14.04 или верни 8-ку
<tagezi> посмотришь подхватится вайфай или нет
<UNIm95> к примеру один из багов 14.04: ставишь MATE а его нет в выборе LightDM
<tagezi> воще гугл говорит что баг с этой карточкой
<tagezi> мате должен быть в кружке )
<Sulamif> 14.04 ещё не стабильный релиз, разве?
<tagezi> убунту никогда стабильной не была
<Sulamif> Стоит попробовать 12.04, значит?
<tagezi> это по определению нестабильная ветвь Debiana
<tagezi> там по очень сильно уже устарело, может быть тошновато
<UNIm95> 14.04 релиз. но у лтсок стабильность приходит после пары месяцев
<tagezi> +1
<Sulamif> Меня смутила надпись LTS.
<UNIm95> Sulamif: LTS= Long Term Support
<tagezi> Sulamif: ну, космонавтт должен как пиариться.. как ты думаешь можно в плановой дате вычислить все ошибки, конечно их там куча.. а сейчас массовое тестирование по принуждению происходят, сейчас всё надут, и большинство поправят
<UNIm95> апдейты до 2019 года
<tagezi> хотя некоторые баги уже пару лет как извесны и нифига
<UNIm95> tagezi: какие?
<Sulamif> Где можно взять LiveCD?
<only_you> убунта и есть лайвсд
<only_you> при загрузке вібираешь не установку, второй вариант
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну сам в баг зиле копай.. мне влом выискивать примеры... на форумах переодически встречаеться
<UNIm95> Ок
<UNIm95> Sulamif: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/12.04.4/release/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виртуозы коньков присутствуют?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.lubuntu.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=957&p=17981#p17981
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: не второй а первый вариант. второй установка
<Sulamif> Принесла DVD-RW, сейчас буду пробовать разные системы.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще одна дама на канале
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проще в виртуалке пробовать
<Sulamif> Машина увидела Bluetooth на 12.04 LTS, вайфай не отображает, только проводную.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотри логи системы на предмет сообщений о wifi
<Sulamif> asus-wlan и asus-bluetooth ничем не заблокированы, как утверждают логи из sudo rfkill list
<Sulamif> ifconfig показывает только eth0 и lo
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не всегда проще в виртуалке
<tagezi> Sulamif: sudo rfkill list это не лог.. логом называют файлик с расширением .log
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну я не знал что надо конкретное железо щупать. а системы перебрать так именно виртуалка
<tagezi> ну или те которые лежат в каталоге log
<tagezi> теперь у нас тоже всё по разному )
<tagezi> кто знает как выглядит диаграмма ганта? ))
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3uyf9
<tagezi> похожа?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дети капитана Гранта...
<tagezi> советский не плохой фильм )) но у Ганта была фамилия без "р" )
<Sulamif> Если 14.04 LTS не показывала Bluetooth, а 12.04.4 LTS его показывает, есть надежда, что заработает вайфай?
<Sulamif> (в трее есть работоспособный Bluetooth)
<tagezi> если в одном окне солнце, а в другом дождик, есть надежда что сегодня по улице пройдёт динозавр?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 14-я могла не показывать. кстати с лайва или установленная? в установленной bluetoothd мог не в автозапуске быть. или апплет для трея не стартовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: никакой надежды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стопудова пойдет
<Sulamif> С лайва блютус так себя ведёт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотри /var/logs/system
<Sulamif> логи с лайва?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а почему нет
<Sulamif> есть только /var/log/syslog
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно
<Sulamif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358605/
<Sulamif> Вот, что оно показывает. Перекинула через флешку.
<Sulamif> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file
<Sulamif> В чём тогда дело?
<Sulamif> Это просто немного странно
<Sulamif> Везде включён вайфай, логи видят драйвер
<Sulamif> В трее иконка вайфая, но показывает только проводные соединения без намёка на вайфаевские
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а правой кнопой по иконке в трее
<Sulamif> Wired Network: Disconnected
<only_you> в убунте (юнити), что правой, что левой, без разниці)
<Sulamif> VPN Connections
<Sulamif> Enable Networking (галочка стоит)
<Sulamif> Connection Information (не щёлкается, тёмное)
<Sulamif> Edit Connections... (щёлкает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как в юнитях, раньше было так по правой кнопе http://blog-pics.chewearn.com/2009-01/ics-wired02.jpg
<Sulamif> У меня нет Enable Wireless
<Sulamif> только Enable Networking
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но wifi у тебя никак не отметился в syslog
<Sulamif> Отметился же
<Sulamif> Строки 1507-1510
<Sulamif> по моей ссылке
<only_you> ну в убунте же юнити по дефолту уже давно, а не гном2
<only_you> она ставила 14.04 и 12.04 пробовала, там юнити точно
<Sulamif> Везде Unity
<JohnDoe_71Rus> должно быть типа http://paste.ubuntu.com/6424564/ строка с 241
<Sulamif> А что это за способ через Windows перенять драйвер wi-fi в Ubuntu?
 * tagezi струдом может представить работу вин-драйвера в линух
<Sulamif> Ну, я могу сослаться на справку, где я это видела.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ндисврапер как то его так
<Sulamif> wlan0: Device Not Found
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не завелось
<Sulamif> ndiswrapper делает что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он последняя надежда страждущего
<tagezi> Sulamif: дай справку, посмотрю
<Sulamif> Вот это странно.
<Sulamif> Поставила Windows 7, с ним потом поставила Trusty Tahr. Вайфай и там, и там работает и видится.
<only_you> наверное, дело в bios/uefi
<tagezi> да, возможно.. uefi вообще погать поганая
<tagezi> мс принудила производителей пользоваться этой хренью, теперь все имеем, то что имеем
<Sulamif> По крайней мере, могу написать инструкцию о правильной настройке BIOS для подобных карт. Нашла рабочий алгоритм, пишу уже с Убунту.
<tagezi> грац )
<only_you> вот что убунта животворящая делает)
<tagezi> Sulamif: тогда можно зайти через нормальную прогу на канал, а не через вебинтерфес )
<Sulamif> :)
<only_you> норм програ - pidgin
<only_you> мультипротокольній клиент
<tagezi> да, не плоха.. по первости )
<tagezi> но круче вичата ничего нет
<only_you> если только для іrc, есть и получше, конечно
<tagezi> эт почему?
<only_you> начиная от weechat и заканчивая kvirc'ом)
<only_you> я имел ввиду, если только клиент для irc нужен, то есть и куда получше pidgin'ф
<tagezi> квирк кстати меня не вштырил, может потому что лицензия у него какая-то странная )
<only_you> *'а
<only_you> на убунте пиджин юзаю, на кубунте визл
<tagezi> визл? это irc клиент с vi-подобным интерфейсом? )
<only_you> ой
<only_you> квизл)
<only_you> quassel
<only_you> в кубунте скоробки
<tagezi> угу, я тоже квизл.. =)))) я его куасел называю.. влом думать о трансклипцыи )
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-android-no-longer-in-development-says-dev
<only_you> rip
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kde44rsBgC8/U15MyQBbRyI/AAAAAAABSgQ/92mbGjPfxiE/w426-h513/-PDICLMSPDM%5B1%5D.jpg
<tagezi> если кто не знает что такое эктоплазма http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B0_(%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0)
<only_you> я думал, ектоплазма, ето то, что в результате батхерта убунті віделяется
<only_you> *батхерта хейтеров убунті)
<tagezi> как сделать что бы любой месяц считался за 100%
<tagezi> у меня проект, длится 9 месяцев, в том числе и февраль, нужно что бы каждый месяц принимался за 100%, что бы месяцы на диаграмме били все равными
<[Raiden]> ну наверное как-то можно получить число дней и задать что это число = 100%
<[Raiden]> а может это уже преусмотрено, если ооо и надо почитать
<[Raiden]> пред*
<tagezi> ну, да.. я могу получить количество дней в месяце на определеную дату, а поделив продолжительность проекта на количество дней в месяце получу процент от месяца
<tagezi> но, у меня может быть продолжительность цели на диаграмме быть на границе месяца или занимать месяц схвостом или больше
<tagezi> универсальное хочется.. как-то
<[Raiden]> Подай идею на фоурме, сделать раздел про офис )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я думаь формулой будет очень длинно и всёравно не универсально.. нужно макрос писать...
<tagezi> а хотелось в макросы пока не залезать
<tagezi> и так инфы дохрена выкидываю.. статейки получаються на 10-15 страниц
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/f/c/f/5/4/53704a001b01ccf7da7e9bb5c32.jpg
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39669
<tagezi> интересно, они на каком компе испытывали диаграмму?
<snql> от чего ломаются таблицы в базе?
<snql> в таблице всего 450к записей, а слетает каждый месяц
<tagezi> snql: что значит слетает, ломаються и в какой базе?
<snql> да, приходится REPAIR делать в mysql
<tagezi> или это был просто крик души?
<snql> телепатов тут нету, мне чисто теоретически интересны причины
<snql> в общем
<tagezi> ну, сбои в мускуле
<tagezi> по тем или иным причинам )
<tagezi> snql: http://phpclub.ru/mysql/doc/corrupted-myisam-tables.html
<snql> ничего кажется и не подходит :(
<[Raiden]> почитай про дебаглевел. Увеличь в общем срач в логи.
<[Raiden]> ну и потом гугли )
<[Raiden]> snql: на этом компе больше ничего не крашится?
<snql> не, freebsd сервер
<snql> все ровно
<tagezi> snql: может у тебя бегает крохотный гномик с маленькой кувалдой и просто всё из вредности ломает? )
<snql> домовой, ну
<snql> кувшин с молоком кто-то в серверной не оставил
<tagezi> это гномик, стакан с пивом )
<snql> бородатый гномик, ну
<snql> :] :] :] :]  тот гномик валюту любит
<tagezi> snql: попрбуй увеличить отдачу логов, и смотри по ним когда это происходит
<snql> я не могу целый месяц срать в логи, и не факт что сломается вообще
<snql> а хотя идея есть
<snql> спасибо за наводки
<tagezi> ну так ты их вычещай просто, автоматом.. например старше недели
<tagezi> или если там ты точно можешь определить сутки когда сломалось, то пару суток за глаза и за уши.. это чуть тормазнёт сервак, но вероятно покажет трабл
<fx_> ва
<fx_> tagezi, я справился
<tagezi> http://ni.kprf.ru/n/2263/
<kyshtynbai> Ку, кто не спит.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-30
<fx_> Пиривет
<fx_> Offoffoff ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.gazeta.ru/business/news/2014/04/30/n_6119681.shtml вот теперь линукс воспрянет из небытия )
<fx_> JohnDoe_71Rus да
<fx_> ааа вот это споры идут
<fx_> читать не успеваю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> люди работают перед викендом
<|rapidsp|> по гастрономам опять же бегают...
<dp_wiz> зачем работать перед викендом, если можно гораздо лучше поработать на выходных?
<SergeyIT> "конец недели" говорят не наши люди.  Для наших - это выходные (каждый сам для себя решает кому куда выходить)
<snql> блин поставил фрибдсм на свою голову
<snql> даже жава вижу по тестам проседает
<fx_> snql а я вот поставил 14,04 и  обратно 12,04
<snql> почему?
<snql> хуже по-моему не стало
<SergeyIT> будь последовательным - переходи на 10.04
<snql> так и до дебиана не далеко
<snql> еще один прозрел
<fx_> snql так и не смог я на ней завести nginx c php
<[Raiden]> вот и обновочки пошли
<[Raiden]> ох, закругленные табы в фф, с расширением для их раскраски смотрится не очень
<snql> убунту, милы убунту
<Sergey_IT> санитары!!!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сн
<tegowai> здравствуйте,есть кто на связи?
<snql> ага
<snql> жалуйся
<tegowai> Ubuntu 13.10,мой режим настроен на xfce4,который идет с ней из коробки. Режим незапароленный для юзеров идет в gnome. При включении компа юзерский режим включается автоматически. Мне приходится делать logout и со стартового экрана загружаться в свой. Все бы ничег
<tegowai> о,мне это несложно,хотя не помешало бы пофиксить. Но сейчас другое...
<tegowai> Сейчас при logout выдает эту проблему http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<tegowai> но решения,имеющиеся там,не подошли мне. Это сообщение я пишу из юзерского общего режима,в свой запароленный залогиниться могу лишь из-под консольного режима. Есть адекватные подсказки?
<tegowai> ноутбук у меня lenovo g575 самый простенький,никакого особого железа нету. Подозрения у меня,что это произошло,когда я пытался настроить менеджер питания (чтобы при закрытии крышки не усыпал комп),а система мне предложила включить менеджер xfceшный. На том
<tegowai>  и заступорилась...
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-01
<n0wh3r3> всем доброе утро
<l-ectrik> с праздником всех
<snql> рейтинги на kde-look накручивают?
<snql> ибо такие какшки попадаются в топе, та же новогодняя тема для кед
<Sergey_IT> "вредно читать советские газеты по утрам"
<snql> нужен стандарт, разводят долбаный хаос софтины в папке home
<snql> пусть хотя бы по своему пути весь мусор хранят свой
<snql> по своему в смысле выделенному для некритических конфигов, кеша, удаление которых не повлияет на правильную работу
<snql> а то почистить решил черт голову и ногу сломает
<Sergey_IT> не надо пачкать и чистить не надо будет
<fx_> ку
<fx_> как сделать чтобы пользовательмог править папку /etc
<rekcuFniarB> Запустить редактор файла с правами суперпользователя.
<fx_> а  как скопировать миллион файлов быстро
<fx_> вес примерно 30гб всех
<rekcuFniarB> man cp
<rekcuFniarB> Только ты уверен что тебе надо именно в /etc&
<rekcuFniarB> ?
<fx_> просто через наутилус у меня сутки копировалосьО_О
<fx_> rekcuFniarB,  да не копировать буду я в home
<rekcuFniarB> Миллион мелких файлов через гуишную копировалку конечно долго будет из-за того что собирается статистика для отображения прогресса.
<Sergey_IT> 1 сек. на файл = 1000000 сек.
<fx_> Sergey_IT, да он по началу  копировал по 100 в секунду
<fx_> а под конец примерно так
<Sergey_IT> такое через консоль надо
<fx_> ключи какие указывать надо к cp или просто
<fx_> ща вернусь
<Sergey_IT> забавное название темы http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=243398.0;topicseen
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> будет наказана
<fx_> тутс
<Sergey_IT>  fx_, зачем? Иди в man cp и выбирай ключи
<rekcuFniarB> Можно в mc ещё попробовать, правда там тоже прогресс наверное отображается.
<fx_> хе вместо ln -s можно cp -s юзать
<Sergey_IT> попробуй
<[Raiden]> ctrl+x,s в mc
<fx_> посмотрим до утра скопирует ли =)
<fx_> как подключить андроид
<rekcuFniarB> У меня опознаётся как флешка.
<rekcuFniarB> Некоторые анально огороженные модели подключаются по протоколу mtp.
<rekcuFniarB> Если файловый менеджер не поддерживает mtp, то можно примонтировать с помощью mtpfs из консоли.
<fx_> rekcuFniarB, вообще никаких признаков не подает при подключении
<fx_>  go-mtpfs /media/MyAndroid   03:07:10 no device found.  Try replugging it.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну когда ты подключаешь, девайс же спрашивает каким образом подключаться к компу.
<rekcuFniarB> Вроде у меня спрашивает подключиться ли как съёмный носитель, по mtp или просто заряжаться.
<fx_> rekcuFniarB, именно
<fx_> телефон говорит мол давай может как флешка
<fx_> я тыкаю мол давай
<fx_> он говорит все ок
<fx_> а убунта говорит нене я тут одна
<rekcuFniarB> смотри dmesg|tail
<fx_> [10516.994854] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<fx_> [10517.003318] sd 11:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и попробуй примонтировать вручную
<rekcuFniarB> pmount /dev/sdc1
<fx_> хрен
<fx_> Ошибка: /dev/sdc - несуществующее устройство
<Festour> Привет! После установки Ubuntu 14.04, отвалился интернет. Ноут не видит ни вайфай, ни через кабель. Я вроде скачал драйвера к моей карточке, но не знаю как их установить
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-02
<kyshtynbai> Ку.
<fx_> 11
<fx_> мир трул май
<Sergey_IT> и тебе потрулить
<snql> помогите с терминалом, изменил запуск баша на /bin/bash --login и теперь .bashrc не видит
<Scrimmer> andrex: qq
<andrex> угу
<snql> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7379100/
<snql> разобралсо
<Festour> Привет! Есть кто?
<fx_> Festour, кто-то явно есть
<Festour> Здорово!
<Festour> Можешь подксазать где я могу скачать драйвер для Intel Centrino Advanced - N 6300?
<Festour> в deb пакете, под убунту 14.047
<fx_> Festour, нет
<Festour> :(
<Festour> а
<fx_> --
<fx_> -
<Festour> помню, можно было бы сохранять репозитории на жёский диск и апгрейдить убунту с бекапа
<Festour> ну с сохранённого репозитория, собственно как я могу его скачать?
<fx_> у меня круче проблема ставлю xneur перестает работать цифровая клава
<Festour> да ладно
<Festour> зато ты можешь подключиться к инету
<Festour> и скачать апдейты или погуглить
<Festour> а мой ноут вообще не подключён
<Festour> ни вайфая
<Festour> ни лана
<fx_> инет ничто без цифровой клавы
<Sergey_IT> меряетесь?
<Festour> Sergey_IT: поможете?
<andrex> Festour http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420901
<Festour> andrex: я нашёл и скачал для моей карточки, и мне следует просто распаковать в нужную папку?
<DimaVins> Всем добрый вечер
<UNIm95> Какой вечер? день же
<DimaVins> Не подскажите люди добрые по настройке pulseaudio :) в pavucontrol выставляю умолчания на нужный микрофон но после перезагрузки всё сбрасывается
<DimaVins> ubuntu 14.04
<DimaVins> гуру отзовитесь
<snql> пззз пшпшпз
<DimaVins> круто! а это на каком языке?
<DimaVins> окей отключил pulseaudio какой регулятор громкости прикрутить к трею?
<DimaVins> который регулировал бы alsa
<fx_> все ушли а я  остался
<fx_> есть еще кто
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-03
<fx_> hi
<andrex> хихи
<fx_> а есть гуи крона на юнити?
<oles_> hi
<Sergey_IT> fx_, а зачем там гуи?
<fx_> Sergey_IT, чтобы все чики пуки было
<Sergey_IT> определись - чики или пуки
<fx_> надои чики и пуки
<fx_> xxx отсутствует в файле sudoers. Данное действие будет занесено в журнал.
<fx_> че за фигня
<fx_> вааа
<fx_> вот это косяк
<fx_> а я то думаю че комп не выключался вчера
<Sergey_IT> значит поломал, ссзб
<fx_> че такэ ссзб
<fx_> ушел  в ребут
<fx_> как сделать чтобы юзер опять мог судо выполнять
<fx_> ку
<gry> добрый день fx_
<gry> попробуйте логи проверить через ``dmesg''.. также http://myubuntu.ru/faq/kak-sozdat-sudo-polzovatelya-v-ubuntu, но есть подозрение что это не единственная проблема
<fx_> gry, да уже все
<fx_> я просто удалил себя из группы рут
<fx_> забыл ключик а в usermod
<gry> ой, как интересно
<gry> у меня группа называется sudo, а не root
<fx_> да
<fx_> вы правы
<gry> ага, тогда прекрасно.. а как вы себя добавили в новую группу, через другого пользователя который был в группе sudo?
<Vurtatoo|work> fx_: поправь файл /etc/sudoers
<Vurtatoo|work> fx_: добавь user    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<snql> Всем привет! Как день?
<snql> У меня вопрос, где узнать с какими опциями собираются пакеты ядер, поставляемые ubuntu в репозиториях
<snql> у меня просто день свободный и я решил научиться собирать ядро
<gry> "apt-get source <package>" может помочь, я неуверена
<Sergey_IT> snql: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE
<royek> Ubuntu 14.04 ноут имеет встроенную видео карту Интел. И дискретную нвидиа. После установки Оптимуса система не загружается в графический режим. Как вернуть первоначальное состояние?
<royek> Люди. Помогите.
<gry> как Вы поставили оптимус ?
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> может там есть про откат. Я не сталкивался.
<royek> gry: ну как как на сайте компизомания как то так называется, было описание, по той инструкции и ставил.
<gry> если они поставили пакет, можно его попробовать снести
<gry> я не знаю, что это, честно говоря
<royek> Ок
<royek> Нужен откат наверно
<royek> Там же при загрузке кажись можно выбрать откат. Тока как? Не помню
<[Raiden]> при загрузке только рекавери режим. Для ручной починки. Отката я что-то не помню )
<royek> Да сейчас в рековери
<royek> Может брокен пакагес
<royek> А не есть в режиме х
<royek> Не не хоче . но окна прорисовывются там с ошибками но курсора нет
<royek> Значит не все потеряно
<[Raiden]> где-то была история установки пакетов.
<[Raiden]> только не помню где
<[Raiden]> Хотя просто удалить не всегда вариант, лучше прочитать как минимум линки выше. Про закрытые дрова.
<royek> Понял он грузит нвидиа драйвер. А он не для окон сделан. Надо ему Интел принудительно запустить.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/819536
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: представляю систему архивации фейсбука/вк через лет 50-70
<[Raiden]> придумают чего-нить
<Sergey_IT> размечтался, аж вылетел
<oles_> hi
<oles_> кто знает как программно определить наличие батареи? и возможно ли это
<oles_> какойнибудь профиль энергосбережения
<snql> никакой разницы ><
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-04
<gry> добрый день
<kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<UNIm95> ку
<only_you> ку
<snql> слоупоки убунтушники, меса уже когда новая вышла
<only_you> про ядро еще вспомни
<snql> и ядро .2 не обновили гады
<only_you> про гтк и гном софт еще вспомни
<snql> пофиг на гном
<only_you> кубунта 14.10 будет с 5 кедами?
<UNIm95> only_you: а кеды 5 в природе есть?
<only_you> в июне будут
<UNIm95> only_you:  есть большая разница между будут и есть
<UNIm95> xfce 4.12 обещали в марте 2012
<pauz> как думаете, если клеить разделы gparted-ом большой шанс потерять данные?
<pauz> вопрос отпадает, он и не умеет
<jdbeast> Привет всем!
<tagezi> утра всем )
<Sergey_IT> все спят, устали отдыхать
<tagezi> (огород вскопай, трову прополи, расаду высади) бывает =)
<tagezi> а у меня дочка гостит, это как три пожара )
<only_you> а у меня коша родила
<only_you> 3 котенка
<tagezi> бедные котята )
<Sergey_IT> only_you, у тебя теперь новая версия кошки есть )
<only_you> да 3 форка создала
<only_you> что с ними делать теперь
<Sergey_IT> а о чем раньше думал, когда заводил?
<only_you> о прекрасном думал
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-27
<rosner> Всем привет
<rosner> Привет всем
<rosner> тихо тут
<rosner> точнее даже глухо
<VMV> всем привет
<VMV> помогите решить проблему, после вывода из гибернации ноутбука, получаю ошибку http://picpaste.com/__009-YQta4VBd.png
<VMV> вот мой xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/CCCj5YbA
<VMV> меня вообще видно?)
<zxlobster> видно, но здесь все всегда спят) проще на форуме спросить
<aleksei`> утра
<Avagetto_> Добрый день. Занмиался ли кто нибудь портированием ubuntu-touch? нужна небольшая помощь.
<red_shuhardt> Как исполнить команд упри запуске wm?
<red_shuhardt> Требуется назначить переключение раскладки на caps.
<red_shuhardt> Пользуюсь командой, вручную исполняемой:
<red_shuhardt> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:caps_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru
<red_shuhardt> Пробовал создать файл .xsessionrc, сделал его исполняемым, в нём прописал:
<red_shuhardt> #!/bin/sh
<red_shuhardt> exec setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:caps_toggle,grp_led
<red_shuhardt> Но при запуске wm система не хочет запускать wm, до тех пор, пока существует этот файл в папке пользователя.
<red_shuhardt> Что я делаю не так или как надо делать для запуска команды при старте системы?
<red_shuhardt> Использую lubuntu+i3wm.
<SergeyIT> в логах посмотри
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: на что смотреть и в каких именно логах?
<SergeyIT> и нужен ли exec
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: я не знаю, взял команду из статьи.
<SergeyIT> ~/.xsession-errors
<SergeyIT> и в /var/logs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, в тему. решил запускать команду при старте, сделал скрипт #!/bin/sh ... команда. А что добавить что бы где то в логах писалось отработала команда или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то кажется она не отрабатывает или не вовремя работает. а потом в консоли ручками отлично работает
<red_shuhardt> присоединяюсь к вопросу.
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: в .xsession-errors ничего подозрительного.
<red_shuhardt> А в var/log какой именно файл смотреть и что в нём искать?
<SergeyIT> не знаю, не занимался, в системе всегда выставлял alt+shift и работает
<andrex> в gtt есть все
<andrex> нифига ненадо пилить в автозапуск
<andrex> gnome-tweak-tool или как ее
<rosner> а что где
<rosner> кого
<andrex> я про расскладку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: нету gtt ибо гнома тоже нет.
<andrex> поставь)
<andrex> или utt
<rosner> а что с раскладкой не так ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня с раскладкой нормально. у меня общий вопрос. что бы пользовательский скрипт писал в лог отработал он или нет
<andrex> а вобще dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<andrex> var log syslog
<rosner> не так все просто
<rosner> права скриту надо присваивать
<rosner> или сделал ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, права у скрипта есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подозреваю что он чуть не вовремя запускается
<rosner> все может быть
<rosner> только не понятно
<rosner> одно
<rosner> какая разница между лог и скриптом по времени ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне просто надо знать, работает скрипт или нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как то зафиксировать что он работает
<rosner> ты в скрипте точно указал ведение лог
<rosner> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. в этом и суть вопроса. что дописать в скрипте что бы велась запист в какой либо лог
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше из уже имеющихся. не городить свой лог
<rosner> ну уже имеющихся в гугле полно и все разные
<rosner> смотри
<JohnDoe_71Rus> полно кого? логфайлов системы linux
<andrex> "$@" | tee -a /var/lob/bashtee.log
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: не ругайся )
<rosner> лог вайл он и есть лог файл а ведение в лог это уже другая суть
<andrex> ну вот те выхлоп запуска баш скрипта в файл
<andrex> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> должна быть какая то стандартрая конструкция. куда только свою команду подставить и все
<andrex> есть
<andrex> rc.local
<andrex> или крон
<Aldebaran> Всем привет!
<rosner> Привет
<Aldebaran> когда steam в репозитории 15.04 ни кто не знает?
<Aldebaran> поставил себе вчера xubuntu
<Aldebaran> rosner, как дела?
<andrex> короче мне бы ваши проблемы) мне нада html в sqli перевести)
<andrex> есть
<andrex> уже давно
<Aldebaran> у меня нету
<rosner> в минте 17 есть точно
<andrex> andrex@andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s ~ $ aptitude search steam
<andrex> v   steam                           -
<andrex> i   steam:i386                      - Система цифрового распространения программ
<rosner> не ему это зачем
<rosner> ему я так понял клиент нужен
<Aldebaran> В ваших текущих источниках приложений нет пакета с названием «steam».
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это и есть клиент
<andrex> htgs gjlhe,b
<andrex> репы подруби все
<Aldebaran> как подрубить научите
<Aldebaran> у меня xubuntu x64 15.04
<andrex> в источниках приложений
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а 15.04 вышла?
<rosner> в xubuntu нет графического центра приложения ?
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10910936/
<Aldebaran> http://pasteboard.co/2u1geZT.png
<Aldebaran> вот тута?
<andrex> фз у мня тырнет тыква
<rosner> набери steam-launcher
<rosner> ему это надо
<andrex> нет такого
<andrex> ы природе
<rosner> http://sh.uploads.ru/aDhTr.png
<rosner> а это что
<rosner> я как то играю хорошо
<Aldebaran> у меня нету :(
<rosner> то что ты ему дал это не то многие путаю
<rosner> т
<andrex> вот какраз то
<andrex> не спорь
<rosner> охх
<rosner> ему надо свои цыфровые игры распростронять ?
<rosner> или играть ?
<Aldebaran> играть конечно!
<Aldebaran> :)
<rosner> ну так
<rosner> и я про что
<andrex> это клиент распостранения ирг
<rosner> да
<andrex> которые распостраняет валв
<andrex> он нифига там распостранять не моет
<andrex> обычный магазин приодений такойже как орижин или xlive
<rosner> вот как тогда у меня steam-launcher установлен и все стандартный стим все игры и клиент
<andrex> фз
<andrex> скачал с сайта стима или ппа
<andrex> по умолчанию его нет в репах
<rosner> я тебе скрин с сайта дал ?
<rosner> это реп
<rosner> ну ты даешь
<andrex> ппа скорее
<rosner> тебе полный скрин дать ?
<andrex> я те полчаса назад выхлоп apta кидал
<andrex> нету там его
<andrex> он из какогото ппа даже мог статью нарыть где его ставят)
<rosner> http://sh.uploads.ru/ozLQC.png
<rosner> видешь у тебя нет а у меня есть
<rosner> просто надо реп обновлять
<Aldebaran> у тебя 15.04?
<andrex> ...
<Aldebaran> как репы добавить подскажите
<rosner> я немогу тебе сказать у вас походу не так как у меня
<rosner> у андекса спроси
<rosner> могу команды дать
<andrex> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0427/h_1430141903_2813474_d8f96729da.png
<rosner> ты же писал что не у тебя лаунча
<rosner> ой не ты перепутал
<Aldebaran> а как ты ядро 4-ое поставил?
<andrex> руками
<andrex> )
<andrex> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<kyshtynbai> ку посоны
<rosner> кф
<kyshtynbai> какой жаббер клиент есть хороший, но не Psi и не Pidgin ?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> если не пси
<andrex> могу плагин к вичату посоветовать)
<Aldebaran> Psi-plus
<Aldebaran> чем неустраивает
<rosner> да
<rosner> чеи
<rosner> чем
<SergeyIT> С++ и сам пиши
<andrex> SergeyIT: ты как всегда, боряк)
<andrex> д
<rosner> Серега привет
<SergeyIT> ага )
<rosner> я азбуку пришел приподать ))
<kyshtynbai> andrex: вичат я на удалённом серваке запускаю. Мне бы для тачки локальной
<andrex> на ##russian приподавай
<andrex> пре
<kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: это не серьёзно)
<andrex> empaty попробовай
<andrex> правда почти пиджин)
<kyshtynbai> я забыл скзать
<SergeyIT> kyshtynbai: это как раз серьезно, остальное - баловство
<kyshtynbai> для винды
 * kyshtynbai покраснел
<andrex> на ##windows-ru
<SergeyIT> посинел, у меня (
<andrex> у меня ваще сдох
<andrex> даже не пускается и не востанавливается так 300 гигов занимает мертвым грузом
<andrex> скачал образ с офф сайта а он битый оказалсо и забил на этот вий поганый
<andrex> так чем csv в sqlite забабахать?
<kyshtynbai> perl скриптом
<andrex> моня не учить перд ибо считать ненужным это дело)
<andrex> перл
 * andrex пошел за ломом
<Aldebaran> кто в Warzone2100 хочет поиграть?
<Aldebaran> у кого есть внешний ип для сервера?
<Aldebaran> давайте срубимся
<andrex> нафиг внешний ip
<Aldebaran> сервер создать
<andrex> фи
<Aldebaran> ну или порты прокинуть хз
<Aldebaran> я не могу порты прокинуть на GPON своем
<Aldebaran> непалучается
<andrex> есть куча сервисов которые мона поднять самому или готовые юзать чтоб из за ната вылазить
<Aldebaran> у меня тут роутер от МГТС
<Aldebaran> непалучается настроить
<Aldebaran> для DC++ пробывал прокинуть порты - непалучается
<rosner> бесполезно
<rosner> я сам пробовал
<rosner> неделю тратил в поисках решения
<rosner> глухо
<Aldebaran> а че с ним не так то?
<rosner> а то что есть не работает
<rosner> я про пробивку NAT
<Aldebaran> фиг с ним :(
<andrex> vpn ssh тунель ipv6
<Aldebaran> ребят а что такое ppa ?
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ppa
<UNIm96> ping
<UNIm96> !ping
<andrex> понг
<UNIm96> А что с ботом стало?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> я другого ваяю осталось бд перетащить из дампа
<andrex> агафоныч чет мудрит
<UNIm96> andrex, ты какой клиент для чата используешь?
<andrex> вичат
<UNIm96> Чем он лучше/хуже XChat и pidgin?
<andrex> больше скриптов и консольный мона юзать без иксов или удаленно итд куча там короче всего
<andrex> да и привык я к нему раньше ваще на irssi сидел
<andrex> но оно уродское
<UNIm95> Ок. Только сейчас обнаружил что в системе помимо pidgin Xchat есть
<andrex> хм хчат тоже можно без гуи собрать)
<Aldebaran> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/ это репа?
<Aldebaran> подскажите как добавить её?!
<rosner> репа на лису выглядит так ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next это как пример
<rosner> а если в репе нет то и не мучайся
<rosner> сначало обнови
<rosner> реп
<andrex> это багтракер а не репа)
<andrex> страница проэкта если угодно
<rosner> да
<rosner> которая в реп имеется
<andrex> в данном случае бубунты 15.4
<rosner> Aldebaran sudo apt-get update
<rosner> он тебе сам обновит и не добавляй ничего
<rosner> могу рассказать про веб клиет с шифрованием если кому надо
<rosner> но веб он стремный урезаный
<rosner> я прогой пользуюсь
<rosner> это если не дома то через веб захожу
<rosner> причем рега изюмительная кушает любой придуманый майл
<rosner> ничего подтверждать не надо
 * andrex zzzz
<rosner> шифрование на высшем уровне
<rosner> трафик между пользователями полностью шифруется
<rosner> Aldebaran попробуй так еще добавить sudo add-apt-repository ppa:....РЕСУРС.....-next   пример
<Aldebaran> нехочу ппа боязно
<Aldebaran> обновилось вроде
<Aldebaran> даже стим нашолся
<rosner> ну вот
<rosner> меня всегда слушай а их не слушай
<rosner> )
<Aldebaran> оки))
<Aldebaran> не а как так, apt нашол стим а Центр приложений графический его не видит
<rosner> а что ты переживаешь там если ошибка будет консоль не схавает скажет ты чет не то дал я такое не понимать )
<rosner> я непонял ты про что ?
<rosner> графический его не видит ?
<rosner> это ты про что
<Aldebaran> в центре приложений гуевом нету стима
<Aldebaran> а apt-get его нашол
<rosner> чудо ) хахахаххахаха
<rosner> хахаха
<rosner> я тебе сразу сказал обнови и все у тебя будет
<rosner> ты и ядро можешь обновить
<rosner> и свое даже можешь ядро собрать
<Aldebaran> а как? 4-ое было бы неплохо поставить
<rosner> из под супер пользователя apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aldebaran> необновляется
<Aldebaran> все новое написано
<rosner> ну значит нет обновы
<rosner> ты на сайт зайди свой и смотри там
<rosner> какая верси я
<rosner> а что у тебя не помню лубунту ?
<rosner> или что
<Aldebaran> xubuntu с xfce
<Aldebaran> 15.04
<rosner> просто ты на ubuntu оригинал не смотри все остальные ее ветки  через время какое то делают дистр новые на ее основе
<rosner> ща глняу
<red_shuhardt> rosner: у меня то же ядро не обновляется. У меня лубунта.
<rosner> надо из под супер пользователя
<rosner> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rosner> red_shuhardt  ты версию ядра знаешь ?
<rosner> своей системы
<red_shuhardt> rosner: конечно 3 16
<rosner> на сайте какая версия уже имеется ?
<rosner> смотрел ?
<rosner> именно ядро смотри
<rosner> а не сборку системы
<rosner> смотри какое использовали ядро
<rosner> для последнего релиза
<rosner> если такое же то тогда и обновлять нет смысла
<rosner> если на сайте версия выше то води команду
<rosner> от супер пользователя
<rosner> sudo su apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rosner> 'nj jn cegth gjkmpjdfntkz z lfk
<rosner> это
<rosner> от супер пользователя я дал
<red_shuhardt> http://lubuntu.net/ что то не могу найти, где там вообще версия ядра значится. В заметках к релизу по крайней мере ядро никак не фигурирует.
<red_shuhardt> Я вообще думал, что если убунта ядро обновляет, то и в других ветках каноникл ядро обновит. Видимо ошибался.
<red_shuhardt> А что вообще дает обновление ядра?
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: Многое: новые  фичи и проблемы
<rosner> ща гляну
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: интригующе! ))))
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  Чего интригующе? Нормальная практика применимая к любому софту.
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: Привет, кстати! Мы с тобой как то на днях решали проблему отключения монитора... так вот. Сработало! Спасибо за помощь. Тогда не сказал.
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: да оно то понятно, просто мало какая контора, издающая новый софт заявит, что в новой версии будут какие либо проблемы. Ты только представь, если такое скажет мелкомягкий! ))
<UNIm95> Ок.
<UNIm95>  Не за что.
<rosner> red_shuhardt вот ваша команда но перед обновлением надо делать резервную копию  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Aldebaran> rosner, а ты с 14-ой версии до 15-ой обновлялся?
<rosner> у меня нет еще свежей версии у меня последняя 17
<rosner> я же писал у меня минт
<Aldebaran> ааа
<Aldebaran> извени пропустил
<rosner> но все они от бубунту
<rosner> да ничего )
<rosner> <red_shuhardt вот что касаемо обновки http://sh.uploads.ru/Vl1GL.png
<rosner> а вот те самы файлы http://sh.uploads.ru/4aA1g.png
<rosner> причем все это на оф сайте
<Aldebaran> че за лубунту?
<Aldebaran> какой там десктоп?
<rosner> файлы первые которые до iso
<rosner> я не тебе
<red_shuhardt> rosner: спасибо! Есть контакт!
<red_shuhardt> Обновляет что то
<rosner> хорошо
<rosner> а ты резерв сделал ?
<rosner> перед этим ?
<rosner> Aldebaran хочешь обрадую ?
<Aldebaran> дафай
<red_shuhardt> rosner: ???????? а надо было!???? НЕЕЕТ!!!!
<red_shuhardt> rosner:  ну ниче страшного - хоум у меня на отдельном разделе.
<rosner> так опта я же писал сделать резерв надо
<rosner> ну хоть это хорошо
<rosner> <Aldebaran ща обрадую
<Aldebaran> дафай я жду :)
 * Aldebaran любит радоваться
<rosner> и так
<rosner> с чего вы взяли что есть ядро 4
<rosner> http://sg.uploads.ru/OQKlV.png
<rosner> смотрим
<red_shuhardt> rosner:  дааа, читать надо внимательнее ))) Ого! А он пишет, что установка может занять несколько часов - это чего он так долго делать собирается? Мне систему заново переустановить намного быстрее.
<rosner> на чем крутится убунту последняя
<Aldebaran> на 3.19
<rosner> <red_shuhardt долгий процесс
<Aldebaran> у меня 3.19 стоит лично после всех обнов
<rosner>  <Aldebaran вот что и требовалось
<rosner> доказать
<rosner> а то загнули 4 им подавай )
<Aldebaran> Fedora 22 с четвертым лично уже
<rosner> это бред
<red_shuhardt> rosner: 15.04 23 апреля 2015 Vivid Vervet 3.19 [wikipedia]
<rosner> либо само сборка
<rosner> ты сам можешь изменить версию ядра имея режим разработки
<rosner> <red_shuhardt что ты дал ?
<rosner> ааа понял
<rosner> все ясно
<rosner> продолжил тему
<rosner> понял
<rosner> я сидел как то на кульке немного совсем так я бновлял ее 7 часов ну это из за интернета моего слабого
<rosner> но калька слишком заумная  для меня
<rosner> я отказался
<red_shuhardt> rosner: калька это что за зверь такой?
<rosner> calculate
<rosner> Linux
<rosner> но система достаточно стабильна
<rosner> но там надо все ручками
<rosner> а мне лень
<rosner> не то что лень времени нет столько
<rosner> решился на минт
<rosner> кстати последняя версия кальки баговая сразу предупреждаю
<rosner> там косяки не допилили
<rosner> но дело в том что кто в кальке шарит то для того косяки эти убрать не проблема
<red_shuhardt> ребяты, кто сталкивался - при копировании файлов с нтфс-разделов на родные екст4 - теряются файлы.
<red_shuhardt> Писали, что вроде нтфс-файловая система не до конца поддерживается линухом, ввиду своей закрытости.
<red_shuhardt> Поддержку в линуксе удалось сделать с помощтю процесса обратной инженерии, но видимо не все детали учтены и  бывает, файлы теряются.
<red_shuhardt> В связи с чем вопросы -
<red_shuhardt> 1. есть ли какая то закономерность, когда и отчего теряются файлы?
<red_shuhardt> 2. Является ли стабильной Ext4?
<red_shuhardt> 3. Как безопасно перебросить файлы с ntfs на ext4?
<red_shuhardt> В случае, например, с фотоархивом, подобные потери будут невосполнимы.
<red_shuhardt> Посему задача архиважная.
<red_shuhardt> Кто в линуксе постоялец, наверняка сталкивались?
<rosner> Ext4 является
<rosner> не сталкивался
<rosner> всегда копировал без проблем
<rosner> заархивируй
<rosner> целым
<rosner> кидай архивом
<rosner> целым
<rosner> из архива никак не вываляться
<rosner> ааа
<rosner> тут
<rosner> не в этом дело
<rosner> ты куда именно кидаешь ?
<red_shuhardt> rosner: в примонтированный раздел (т.е. не в поддиректории хоум)
<rosner> просто смотри система так просто тебе не даст ей кинуть что ты там захотел она файлы распознает у них есть метки и значчения и она их просто отсеивает
<rosner> недает доступ
<rosner> архивацию обратно делать надо только так же с помощю системы
<rosner> с правами и все дела
<rosner> ты вот думаешь почему линь считается безопасной систеомой ?
<rosner> это не винда
<red_shuhardt> права, права, всюду права!
<rosner> ну а ты что хотел
<rosner> не винда же
<rosner> я вот переходил на линь я четко давал себе отчет что я делаю и куда перехожу
<rosner> я не с бухты барахты решил поставить эту ось
<rosner> а осознано
<Aldebaran> меня достали хакеры на винде
<Aldebaran> кряки
<rosner> учитывая все ее нюансы
<Aldebaran> она падала
<Aldebaran> система должна быть чистая и лицензионная
<rosner> вот а на лине тебе и антивирус даже не нужен
<rosner> сидишь и радуешся
<Aldebaran> главное репу хакерскую недобавить
<Aldebaran> а так все пучком конечно
<rosner> и за каспера жидловируса платить не надо
<rosner> да но тут уже от тебя завист как ты относишся к системе ведь в лине все настраивается
<rosner> некоторые так боятся хакеров что удаляю пакеты для удаленного доступа и тп
<rosner> блочат все порты
<Aldebaran> я за роутером
<Aldebaran> мне пофигу
<red_shuhardt> часто ещё в правах путаюсь.
<red_shuhardt> Запускаешь файл менеджер от судо - доступа к расшаренной папке нет.
<red_shuhardt> Запускаешь файл менеджер без судо - доступ появляется.
<red_shuhardt> копируешь файлы в расшаренную папку - пользователь их видит, а скопировать не может.
<red_shuhardt> Проставляешь права на чтение (указать кому) - папке, да ещё не забыть применить ко всем вложенным файлам... ))))
<red_shuhardt> Да, в нетрезвом виде лучше за руль не садиться. И за комп с пингвином на борту. Пить бросил.
<Aldebaran> ну а так если бы во внешке сидел - то же бы наверное пораноил
<rosner> я тебе писал же делай супер пользователся
<rosner> sus su
<red_shuhardt> Воо! Ребят! Тема интересная пошла - безопасность!
<red_shuhardt> Aldebaran:  Почему? за роутером - автоматически безопасно?
<rosner> только слишком небалуйся супером
<Aldebaran> ну да, считай фаерволл
<Aldebaran> только бекконекта опасаться надо
<Aldebaran> но в лини пофигу на такое
<Aldebaran> наверное
<Aldebaran> всетаки защита хоть какая-то
<Aldebaran> жопа прикрыта
<Aldebaran> безопаснее да
<rosner> в лине есть антивирус но он для того что бы виндовс сканировать файлы
<rosner> клам вроде как то не помню
<rosner> сканер
<rosner> он чисто заточен под линь для аварийного случая с виндой заражения вот им и чистят
<rosner> а для самой линь он нахер ненужен
<rosner> просто линь она не одна ее развлетление пипец какое и под каждую ты не напишешь вирус
<rosner> а винда она как была винда так и осталась дыркой
<Aldebaran> да тут вирус пишется одной строчкой
<red_shuhardt> rosner: да, это я ещё перечитаю главу про пользователей. Не вкурил ещё тонкости и ньюансы.
<red_shuhardt> А вот если человек знает имя пользователя и пароль, то это означает, что при желании он может копаться в твоей машине совсем без ограничений? Правильно понимаю?
<Aldebaran> бекконект через nc
<Aldebaran> и вот тебе шел
<Aldebaran> ну не вирус а бекдор
<rosner> это херня все
<Aldebaran> может если ssh включен
<rosner> баловство
<rosner> тем кому есть что беречь на лине, поверь там все хорошо заточено и ничем ты не бекапнешь
<rosner> для лини столько систем написано безопасности
<red_shuhardt> Aldebaran: ну а ssh нужен например для почтового менеджера или браузера. Без него ж никак.
<rosner> проще плюнуть и идти винду долбить
<Aldebaran> ssh - это шелл
<Aldebaran> секюрынй
<Aldebaran> ты наверное с ssl перепутал
<rosner> в линьке есть вирусы эти вирусы мы свами )
<Aldebaran> =)
<rosner> вредители программного кода
<rosner> обновляем без резерва
<rosner> пихаем ей что хотим куда хотим
<rosner> не спарашивая
<rosner> но она не дура так не даст )
<rosner> ее уговорить надо
<rosner> что мол свой я
<rosner> кноибудь Slax юзал ?
<rosner> *кто нибудь
<rosner> red_shuhardt, обновка идет еще ?
<red_shuhardt> да ))
<rosner> сколько пишет ?
<rosner> еще
<red_shuhardt> можно сказать, что только началась. Пока качалась - писала, сколько осталось. Теперь нет.
<rosner> там проценты должны быть иногда проскальзывают
<rosner> да лан
<rosner> как пойдет так закончит
<rosner> увидешь
<rosner> только некоторые вещи может задавать запросы на подтверждение
<rosner> Y/N
<rosner> Y/ жми
<red_shuhardt> Да, слежу.
<red_shuhardt> Криптостойкий пароль - от 12 символов, а на superuser ставишь обычно 4-6 символов, а то и всего 2. Потому, что любая команда требует ввода пароля, и ставишь то, что проще набирать. Т.е. среднестатистического юзера брутфорсом взломать - дело 1-2 часа максимум.
<rosner> а мне вот не лень. у меня до автоматизма набита рука
<rosner> я на счет пароля
<rosner> root
<red_shuhardt> на сколько символов?
<rosner> 7
<rosner> хватит за глаза
<rosner> поверь
<rosner> даже 5 хватит
<red_shuhardt> у меня 6, но простой.
<rosner> балун не возьмет
<rosner> а другим ты не нужен
<rosner> был такой неуловимый джо
<rosner> почему неуловимый да потому что он нахер никому не нужен был
<red_shuhardt> rosner: А да))) был такой, помню )))
<rosner> кстати следующее ядро будет не 14 а 13.15
<rosner> а мы губы раскатали )
<rosner> ой
<rosner> 3.15
<rosner> ступил пипец
<rosner> не 4 короче а 3.15
<red_shuhardt> дык а энто что тогда: Вышло ядро Linux версии 4.0, под кодовым именем «Hurr durr I’m a sheep». 
<red_shuhardt> https://www.linux.org.ru//news/kernel/11504905#cut0
<red_shuhardt> Релиз кандидат что ли?
<rosner> и то если они занимаются им
<rosner> хххмм
<rosner> ООопана
<rosner> это получается Ubunu спит (
<rosner> ха
<rosner> так правильно
<rosner> был объявлен Линусом Торвальдом 13 апреля 2015 года
<rosner> так это почти вчера
<rosner> састема за 2 дня несоберается
<red_shuhardt> да, недавно, но это ж я так понял уже готовая версия ядра?
<rosner> а если так собирать то это будет на букву Г
<rosner> пишут да
<rosner> стабил
<rosner> Linux Kernel 4.0, новый стабильный релиз
<rosner> скоп
<rosner> впринцепе обновление не столь значимое
<rosner> я пчитал
<rosner> там совсем чутка
<rosner> но есть одна важная фича
<rosner> Так называемый Live Kernel, это возможность установки обновлений ядра безопасности без перезагрузки
<rosner> вот что более значимое из того что есть
<rosner> в нем
<rosner> остальное мелочи
<rosner> я обновлять ща буду
<rosner> там выложили для минта
<rosner> и убунту
<rosner> для ваших нет еще
<rosner> я все почитал
<red_shuhardt> rosner: ну ты и энтузиаст! ))) Удачи тебе!
<rosner> в общем если кому интересно можете ознакомится я тут руководствуюсь
<rosner> http://linux-user.ru/komandy-v-linux/kak-ustanovit-obnovit-yadro-linux-kernel-4-0-v-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<rosner> <red_shuhardt ок, спасибки
<rosner> прием, прием как слышите, прием
<rosner> прием, слышно хорошо
<rosner> 7 мин полет нормальный
<rosner> http://sh.uploads.ru/3ahnC.png
<red_shuhardt> вполне
<rosner> глянь
<red_shuhardt> енто скачивание ядра, верно?
<red_shuhardt> потом его устанавливать надо, а после обновить груб. И все?
<rosner> да, там в три этапа качать надо
<rosner> уже устанавливаю
<rosner> сам создатель пишет что упор был на стабильность тоесть не на новшества большие а убиранием всяких ошибок тем самым тоже ядро только очень стабильно якобы будет
<rosner> ну это мы еще посмотрим и проверим )
<rosner> что то я ничего не понял, ) перезагрузил машину загрузчик именился стал с анимацией ну думаю всё хорошо, но зашел ща в свойства а как была 3.13 так и есть )
<rosner> делал все строго по схеме
<rosner> да там и делать то особо нечег
<rosner> непонятно. обновлял ядро до 4.0 перезагружаю изменился загрузчик это то что я заметил и по шустрее стала работать ось но захожу в свойтво там показывает все ту же версию 3.13
<rosner> ничего поняять не могу
<red_shuhardt> uname -a юзаешь?
<rosner>  так а что юзать то если все нормально я тут инфу нашел более трезвую чем по какой я делал ща попробую
<rosner> надо еще все приложения пишут закрывать
<rosner> а я не закрывал
<rosner> вот ща
<Aldebaran> эксперементы с ядром?
<Aldebaran> :)
<rosner> короче ядро 4.0 встало но с ним загрузится не смог выдавал ошибку сейчас удаляю его потом поробую снова
<rosner> хорошо в загрузчике имееться возможность выбора загрузки либо с 4.0 ядра либо со старым 3.13
<rosner> и вот еще что , при нажатие F2 дает выбрать тему загрузчика их там много
<rosner> удалил ядро 4.0 перезагрузился все нормально, все чисто
<rosner> ну что какие будут предложения
<rosner> пытаться не пытаться еще раз пробовать
<rosner> установить
<rosner> 4.0
<Sergey_IT> ставь 4.5
<rosner> ну тогда почему бы 4.7 не поставить
<rosner> а лучше сразу 10
<rosner> на 10 лет в перед
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе новое ядро, что-то не работает?
<rosner> да нет, нормально работает просто в ядре 4 есть воможность одна хорошая, последущие обновления могут устанавливаться уже без перезагрузки системы и ядро 4 очень оптимизировано
<rosner> остальные нововедения незначительны все было устремлено на оптимизацию и исправление ошибок
<rosner> простоя спать крепче буду если у меня ядро 4 встанет
<rosner> )
<rosner> интеграция базовых компонентов для обновления ядра Linux без перезагрузки
<rosner> поддержка нескольких слоёв на чтение в overlayfs
<rosner> реализация механизма для выявления ошибок работы с памятью
<rosner>  поддержка энергонезависимой памяти (NVM)
<rosner> возможность привязки к хостам алгоритмов контроля перегрузки
<rosner> возможность установки меток на сетевые пакеты в модулях Smack
<rosner> добавление в ext4 опции lazytime
<rosner> но самое главное я считаю это обновления ядра Linux без перезагрузки
<Sergey_IT> и зачем все это, тяжело перегрузиться?
<rosner> а для тех кто сервер держит ?
<rosner> я вот собираюсь веб ставить
<rosner> пишут что как утвердят глосарии то 4.0 это будет последняя номерация такак после этого будут идти просто отдельные обновления так же и к ядру но учета небудет более
<Sergey_IT> я сервер имею, по полгода не перегружаю
<rosner> хоршо
<rosner> *ХОРОШО
<Sergey_IT> он малозагруженный
<rosner> я вроде нашел в чем проблема у меня
<Sergey_IT> с головой? )
<UNIm951> Sergey_IT: Да забей. Еще один с обновлениями ради обновлений.
<Sergey_IT> ну вот, пообщаться не дают (
<UNIm951> Sergey_IT:  никто ничего тебе не запрещает.
<Sergey_IT> ... но указует )
<UNIm951> Просто из-за таких людей фф имеет версию 37 а хром 43
<UNIm951> тупо из-за циферки в конце.
<UNIm951> чем больше тем круче.
<Sergey_IT> я не смотрю на циферки, главное чтоб работал
<Sergey_IT> фф вроде перестал виснуть... было на какой-то версии
<UNIm951> У меня фф вис только из-за громадного количества плагинов.
<UNIm951> Выкинул согратил до 8 нужных и не парюсь
<Sergey_IT> у меня он вис на сайте rsdn.ru
<rosner> всё готово, понял в чем дело исправил и обновил всетаки ядро до 4.0
<rosner> http://sg.uploads.ru/XuzfT.png
<rosner> кстати система шустрит быстрее
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-28
<rosner> обновил ядро до 4.0.999  понравилось, шустрее стабильнее но есть одно но с Nvidia не дружит при загрузке если ситема на драйвере то хер загрузится выдавать ошибку будет без конца
<rosner> выход такой , выбитерать старую версию ядра что было до этого
<rosner> эгрузится
<rosner> ставить на прогу для видюхт по выбору
<rosner> и только так загружается система
<rosner> а ошибку выдает такую, что не может загрузить фашь графический интерфейс
<red_shuhardt1> rosner: там торвальдс обявил о выпуске 4.1 rc  - там как раз над совместимостью работают.
<rosner> да я читал что над 4.1 крутятся вот бы было здорово если бы допилили ядро
<rosner> 4.1 я вчера смотрел еще небыло на выкладке
<rosner> надо будет глянуть
<rosner> ничегосебе уже 4.1.0.999
<rosner> вчера только смотрел
<rosner> я последню устанавливал 4.0.999
<rosner> а до этого 4.0.444 была
<rosner> шустрят
<rosner> прикрутить что ли сейчас
<red_shuhardt1> rosner: http://ubuntovod.ru/ubuntu-news/linus-torvalds-anonsiroval-linux-kernel-4-1-rc1.html
<rosner> я уже почти установил
<rosner> у меня есть сайт выкладки
<rosner> каждый день поглядываю туда )
<rosner> red_shuhardt1. не устанавливал ?
<rosner> я вот не пойму они там что сутками что ли пашут
<rosner> за ночь считай на единицу подняли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> единой сменой. ментейнеры ж в разных поясах живут
<red_shuhardt1> rosner: не, не ставил. Пока 3.19 работает нормально. А что, ребята там из всех часовых поясов, так что да, сутками ))
<rosner> не ну молодцы конечно уважуха умным людям
<rosner> вообще уважаю линукс команду кто ядро пилит
<rosner> короче утсановил надо перезагрузиьь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда уже ядро на лету менять будут
<red_shuhardt1> да любой, кто хоть строчку кода написал под gnu, уже герой! Сделал вклад в общее дело!
<red_shuhardt1> JohnDoe_71Rus: дык ведь с 4 уже на лету работает обновление (так писали, по крайней мере)
<rosner> 4.1 так и не убрали этот баг я сейчас пробовал, все тоже сакмое(
<rosner> печаль
<rosner> ну ничего 4.0 тоже тема еще та
<rosner> летает ласточка
<rosner> а там гляди и допилят баги
<rosner> Закатал я все таки ядро 4.1
<red_shuhardt1> rosner: и как оно? Внешне что нибудь изменилось? Драйвера подружить удалось?
<rosner> внешне нет это же ядро, а на работоспособность надо ее еще юзать а на счет драйвера бак не вылечили но я тему скачал она прячит на панеле нерезкозть
<rosner> сейчас только усек что скрин от клафиши не пашет моргает и всё,
<rosner> хотел скрин сделать не делает
<rosner> *клавиши
<red_shuhardt1> shutter'ом скринишь?
<red_shuhardt1> rosner: у меня, пока сидел на kernel 3.16 то же не срабатывал - просто не были активны нужные кнопки. После обновления на 3.19 заработал.
<rosner> ааа
<rosner> может быть
<red_shuhardt1> Да и внешне - контрастность увеличилась, оказывается у меня ранее немного блеклые цвета были.
<rosner> я не смотрел еще
<rosner> ну я сейчас тему зорина поставил ничего вроде
<red_shuhardt1> А ещё, почему то системный монитор другим стал. Внешне изменился. Кнопки добавились - настройки.
<rosner> надо щупать так сразу все незамечу
<rosner> я же с 3.13 версии
<rosner> но я всеравно доволен так как она грузится стала моментально и шустрит
<rosner> а баги они уберут я уверен
<rosner> если за ночь на единицу подняли
<rosner> даже если не исправят мне грех жаловаться, система бесплатная а я с небольшой резкостью могу жить я замаскировал я и не вижу теперь а работает она хорошо
<red_shuhardt1> rosner: какие у тебя приоритетные программы для работы? что используешь обычно? Браузер, плееры, понятно, а из специфических что?
<rosner> фотошоп мне оченьнужен джими и офис пакеты
<rosner> как то хотел севак ставить но потом забросил идею
<red_shuhardt1> фотошоп под вайном что ли? или всё ж таки Гимп?
<rosner> я его джим зову )
<rosner> кстати джим не единый в минте большой выбор редакторов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> джимии джиммии хаджа хаджа )
<rosner> да да да )
<red_shuhardt1> krita наиболее вменяемый, кроме джимми. Остальные ниочём.
<red_shuhardt1> А darktable или rawtherapee юзаешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я пинту пользую, по быстрому скрины подрезать
<rosner> юзал ее
<rosner> я
<red_shuhardt1> JohnDoe_71Rus: если просто кадрирование надо, то это скорее работа для вьювера, а не редактора.
<red_shuhardt1> Столкнулся недавно с задачкой - кадрировать одну картинку на несколько произвольных областей. Такое даже в гимпе не нашел как делать.
<red_shuhardt1> Приходится кадрировать - сохранять - отменять - кадрировать снова.
<red_shuhardt1> Может знаете более оптимальную траекторию?
<rosner> я vinem прогу завожу виновскую там кодир и норм все правда бывает иногда подтормаживает
<rosner__> инет чет тупит
<rosner__> вот скрин сделал http://sh.uploads.ru/nIkQa.png
<rosner__> тема ZorinOS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rosner__: почему 32?
<rosner__> а смысл 64
<rosner__> на нее прог меньше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему нет? железо позволяет
<rosner__> в игры я не играю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот как раз с играми в 64 больше заморочек. особенно со старыми. либы доставлять приходится
<rosner__> у меня есть стим и игры но я сейчас редко да и под линукс там мало игр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот не могу запустить старушку unreal tournament. падает без информативного выхлопа
<rosner__> я неиграл
<vladimir> msg nickserv info vladimir076
<rosner> Привет всем
<edem1> ergerg
<edem1> Моё почтение, господа! Есть ли среди Вас пользователи OpenBSD -нуждаюсь в помощи по работе apm и lidsuspend на ноуте acer aspire 4410?
<Aldebaran> зайди на irc.ru #freebsd там есть народ
<Aldebaran> может подскажут
<Sergey_IT> а может здесь светлее
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-29
<andrex> @unload Encyclopedia
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<andrex> @load Encyclopedia
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<Areks> Приветсвую народ, подскажите чтобы вы посоветовали в такой ситуации DNS lookups on ns373222.ip-188-165-234.eu took 103.625 milliseconds on average. Slow DNS lookups are often caused by incorrect DNS settings in /etc/resolve.conf
<KIRenergy> добрый день
<tagezi> добрый
<KIRenergy> есть шара на линуксе для виндоус клиентов,сделал так чтобы шару могли подключать по логину и паролю,но не пойму как разрешить пользователям изменять файлы в шаре
<KIRenergy> никто не подскажет?
<andrex> @sync
<lector> Attemting to download database
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<andrex> @load Linux
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<andrex> @kernel
<lector> andrex: The latest stable kernel is unknown; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is unknown.
<andrex> хм
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> незнайка детектед
<andrex> ща доколупаю незнайку и будет место бунтухелпы
<andrex> ток доколупывать буду уже завтра наверно)
<andrex> test
<andrex> умерла незнайка)
<SergeyIT> а бунтухелп где?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> серавно его переделывать нада)
<SergeyIT> так и назови бунтухелпнекст
<SergeyIT> и юнити прикрути )
<andrex> с миром
<andrex> гг
<rosix> Привет, всем
<SergeyIT> и тебе не хворать
<rosix> BleachBit  прогу юзал кто ?
<andrex> не матерись)
<rosix> не ну серьезно, не чистили систему ей ?
<andrex> эт типо как навинде клианер какойнить)
<rosix> да
<andrex> бесполезная ерундень
<rosix> 773 мега вычистила сейчас
<andrex> если конечно у тя система не с годов 2008х стоит
<rosix> а зачем хлам нужен ?
<andrex> ну 700 метров это капля в соре
<andrex> м
<rosix> согласен
<rosix> но всеже
<rosix> это мусор
<andrex> вот я на своей 20 с лишним гигов с хомяка удалил
<andrex> и половина была ток логи
<rosix> ядро новое ставил весит 43 метра
<andrex> и то удалить решил потому что место кончилос(
<rosix> понятно
<andrex> ты сорцы скачай и посмотри скок весят)
<andrex> а если еще собрать ток то что нужно а не все подряд то будет ваще мало весить)
<andrex> ну опять же пользы от этого 0 ускорение загрузки на пару тройку секунд и все
<rosix> я просто что тему завел, начал я чистить сейчас последний раз после обновления рпазита и BleachBit завис под конец
<rosix> вот  и решил спросить зависал у кого ?
<andrex> я не юзал даже
<rosix> а на счет сборки да ты прав я вот 17.1 установил версию минт и половина выкинул всего что мне не нужно
<rosix> но то что они комплектуют по полной то я считаю это хоролшо, можно сказать все для всего а если не надо то поработай сам
<rosix> непонятно еще мне что выпустили они мин 17.1 а ядро 3.13, спрашивается скакого хер. Приходится ядро самому обновлять
<rosix> неужели немогут собрать на основе нового ядра 4.0 у них стабильная версия я читал но я 4.1.0.999 себе поставил магистральную
<andrex> это все к ним)
 * andrex попер добивать бота
<SergeyIT> видел темы на форуме от чистильщиков... типа не загружается после чистки
<andrex> а нефиг фз чем и от кого чето чистить)
<rosix> меня слава Богу пронесло, когда зависло я перезагружал и думал блин неужели всё )
<rosix> но нет нормально все прошло
<SergeyIT> с облегчением )
 * andrex посмотрел форум и совсем опечалилсо
<rosix> <andrex в том то и дело что прога офовская репы
<andrex> нифига
<rosix> рейтинг у нее там большой вот и поставил
<rosix> что нифига ?
<rosix> http://sh.uploads.ru/AmUQo.png
<andrex> всмысле, заняться им нечем там совсем уже, понатыкали всяких твикалок в репы
<rosix> fff
<rosix> ааа
<rosix> ты про это
<rosix> ну да я просто понял так что надо с ней по осторожней
<SergeyIT> если брать, то 5 звездочек
<Loafer> .
<Loafer> есть кто?
<red_shuhardt> может быть.
<Loafer> хороший ответ
<red_shuhardt> да.
<red_shuhardt> будет вопрос по существу, будет, возможно, и отввет по существу.
<Loafer> да я проверить хотел, есть кто живой
<Loafer> прощу прощения за оффтоп
<red_shuhardt> Спасибо за беспокойство. Приятно, что о тебе думают ))
<Loafer> согласен ) это крайне приятно
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-30
<andrex> @kernel
<lector> andrex: The latest stable kernel is 3.19.6; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.1-rc1.
<andrex> !help
<lector> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> @updatebt
<lector> andrex: An error has occurred and has been logged. Check the logs for more information.
<Rosix> Тутушки хаюшки
<Rosix> MTS сосут ща
<andrex> j3qq4h7h2v
<Rosix> кто на 3G модеме выходит в сеть ?
<andrex> lte
<andrex> @load Bantracker
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<andrex> @load Encyclopedia
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<andrex> !help
<lector> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrex> @deop
<andrex> tagezi:
<andrex> [Green]: жив?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ubuntu-ru куда дел?
<andrex> какое убунту ру?
<andrex> тут все)
<andrex> ubuntuhelp всмысле? его не я дел, а он умер гдет у агафоныча
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да хелп
<andrex> а еслиб он мне скинул конфиги с базой то я бы не возился полдня с ним и был бы бунтухелп
<andrex> @version
<lector> andrex: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1+limnoria 2015.04.29, running on Python 2.7.9 (default, Mar  1 2015, 12:57:24)  [GCC 4.9.2].  The newest versions available online are 2015.04.29 (in testing), 2015.04.29 (in master).
<andrex> @info apt
<lector> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.9.7ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 983 kB, installed size 3743 kB
<andrex> !info apt
<andrex> !info dpkg
<lector> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.17.25ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 2192 kB, installed size 7244 kB
<andrex> @google куплю душу
<lector> andrex: Куплю душу | ВКонтакте: <http://vk.com/club14944519>; Я продам свою душу! - Вечный Зов — российская православная ...: <http://www.vzov.ru/2009/05/01.html>; Дьявол - Куплю душу - Дело и сервис: <http://dis.ru/library/forum/?PAGE_NAME=read&FID=4&TID=80308>
<Quest2010> Тишина : -)  Мне кажется или волна которую было подняла Ubuntu потихоньку спадает ?  Или уровень дистрибуива вырос настолько, что даже у кухарки не возникает вопросов.
<red_shuhardt> Банальные вопросы здесь критикуются и отсылаются к учебникам, а решение серьезных вопросов - не того уровня площадка. Кухаркам - браузер открыть - ума много не надо, а специалистам узкопрофильным - специализированного софта не хватает. Кто и о чем зде
<Quest2010> Речь не только о канале. Главный сайт Ubuntu.ru уже давно не обновляется как впрочем и большинство сайтов посвящённых Ubuntu застряли где то в году 2012.  Пару лет назад даже обычные релизы ожидались и обсуждались с некоторым воодушевлением, что ли.
<Quest2010> У меня есть пара сайтов которые находятся в похожем состоянии но они нужны только мне и никому больше, тут же главный рупор проекта в рунете медленно увядает как цветов без полива. Похоже на человека в молодости быстро растущего и задорного к среднемÑ
<red_shuhardt> Вопрос опять же упирается в целевую аудиторию - на кого расчитан линукс и бубунта в частности? Ответ очевиден - домохозяйки.
<red_shuhardt> А ну, ещё и эти, как их, - энтузиасты и эксперементаторы-подростки, желающие впечатлить друзей-подруг видом своего рабочего стола, который отличается от привычного.
<red_shuhardt> Для расширения аудитории заинтересованных - требуется взаимная интеграция различных видов устройств и соответствующего програмного обеспечения. Убунтафон - шаг в этом направлении. Насколько удачный - тяжело судить, пока, но всё же туда.
<red_shuhardt> Обсуждений было много, когда вводили много нового материала. Сейчас же больше допиливают. А основной ресурс видимо бросили на убунтофон (так думаю), поэтому и ажиотажа нет особо.
<red_shuhardt> На форуме редко какую тему не найдёшь. Хотя, расширять ещё очень даже можно и нужно.
<red_shuhardt> Надо формировать цели и задачи развития цифрового мира и интернет.
<red_shuhardt> С каждым годом все сложнее становится разделять эти понятия.
<red_shuhardt> И с каждым днём всё фатальнее сказывается отсутствие общих стандартов и общих концепций развития.
<andrex> раньше и трава зеленей была
<andrex> да интузиасты щас ток одно слово
<Quest2010> Трава то как раз и сейчас довольно хороша. Т.е. дистрибутив хорош многое работает без усилий, интерфейс в целом удобоварим и местами даже удобен более чем в платных продуктах.  А в то же время ощущение спада интереса и собственно с обоих сторон и пользо
<andrex> вово интереса нет, ток ради каких либо плюшек и пруцо в сообщества а тупо ради идеи нехочца
<SergeyIT> для многих уже комп - это планшет или телефон, и большего не надо
<Quest2010> Идея ведь в свободе выбора :-) Так что все что не делается всё за идею.
<andrex> SergeyIT: +1
<SergeyIT> и изучать ничего не надо, скачал и пользуйся
<Quest2010> Телефон и планшет это всё эе больше для потребителей контента. Остальным всё таки нужен полноценный инструмент. Ну и поиграть опять же рескрсы нужны.
<andrex> а вопросы всеравно тупые прут
<andrex> или я еще не привык
<Quest2010> а бывают вопросы острые ? :-)
<SergeyIT> так потребилей больше всего и их другое не интересует
<Quest2010> хотя да бывают
<andrex> дак даже незнают как утройство отрубить
<andrex> и как найти модуль
<andrex> вчера форум глядел)
<SergeyIT> так им это не нужно
<andrex> глядел и плакал
<Quest2010> Были ли прецеденты локеров-вымогателей на linux?
<SergeyIT> здесь опы страшнее локеров когда-то были
<andrex> гг
<Quest2010> Все мы отчасти потребители.  Вот ещё вопрос куда делась Infraресурс ?
<andrex> @config supybot.plugins.Bantracker.database bts
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<SergeyIT> тест
<SergeyIT> !andrex
<lector> Factoid 'andrex' not found
<SergeyIT> (
<andrex> симлинков нет
<andrex> основная таблица базы наша вторая индусов
<andrex> test
<andrex> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<andrex> ping
<andrex> и плагина пинга нет
<andrex> чтоб забабахать все ваши тест пинг итд)
<SergeyIT> и админ пропал
<andrex> да он ваще давно чет молчит)
<andrex> с зимы
<andrex> и сайт не обновляют 15 бубунта вышла)
<SergeyIT> я в форуме написал. что бота нет - недели 2 как
<andrex> нет не 2 но нету
<andrex> пока так потом если кофиги отдаст или шелл то запилю там
<SergeyIT> 15 апреля написал
<andrex> kernel починил)
<andrex> и добавил поиск по пакетам
<SergeyIT> !kernel
<lector> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<andrex> @kernel
<lector> andrex: The latest stable kernel is 3.19.6; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.1-rc1.
<andrex> !find irc
<lector> Found: liblircclient-dev, liblircclient0, libmirclient-debug-extension-dev, libmirclient-debug-extension1, libmirclient-dev, libmirclient8, libmircommon-dev, libmircommon3, pulseaudio-module-lirc, pulseaudio-module-lirc-dbg (and 88 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=irc&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<andrex> !info supybot
<lector> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (vivid), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<SergeyIT> может одних ботов тут поселить, пусть общаются
<andrex> а и автобан работаеть)))
<SergeyIT> за что?
<andrex> шобы не шалил
<andrex> а вот ники с всякими символами типа апостафов тильд итд досих пор не понимает ток через кавычки
<andrex> !hi
<lector> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<andrex> lector: hi
<lector> andrex: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<andrex> мм
<andrex> нада будет некоторые весчи еше поменять(
<andrex> ваше сделать бота который сам на вопросы отвечает по ключевым словам)
<andrex> как я для ирц хелпа делал на далнете
<andrex> и всех выгнать)
<andrex> @config supybot.plugins.Bantracker.database bts.db
<lector> andrex: The operation succeeded.
<kyshtynbai> lector: Лектор. Доктор Лектор.
<lector> kyshtynbai: Error: "Лектор." is not a valid command.
<Aldebaran> Есть у кого джостик для 360 в москве? Куплю
<Rosix> Aldebaran  ты на линуксе ?
<Aldebaran> да
<Aldebaran> xubuntu
<Rosix> а во что ты играешь ?
<Aldebaran> да брату надо
<Aldebaran> у него ждой полетел
<Aldebaran> джой
<Rosix> я понял
<Aldebaran> он там в ассасин блек флаг играет
<Rosix> я свой год назад отдал
<Aldebaran> а я в стим играю
<Rosix> я тоже по стиму
<Rosix>  Aldebaran
<red_shuhardt> Народ, кто баловался с расширением "Stilysh" для браузера - создание пользовательских стилей?
<red_shuhardt> Проблема - при использовании глобального стиля всё устраивает, но на некоторых сайтов не отображаются кнопки - они есть, но их не видно.
<red_shuhardt> На таких страницах как вконтакте, гугл и т.п.
<Aldebaran> ась
<Rosix> сделай скрин стола пожалуйста я глянуть хочу
<Rosix>  <Aldebaran я тебе
<Rosix> если не трудно
<Rosix> и вид папок
<Aldebaran> http://pasteboard.co/7nB5vz7.png
<Aldebaran> пожалуйста
<Rosix> не плохо а тема какую применял ?
<Aldebaran> это стандартная вроде
<Rosix> понял
<Aldebaran> я ничего особо не менял
<Aldebaran> покажи свойй :)
<Aldebaran> Rosix,
<Rosix> http://sh.uploads.ru/CZork.png
<Aldebaran> :)
<Rosix> я еще неопределен по темам всё метаюсь
<Rosix> и эта нравится и та и другая )
<Aldebaran> у тебя KDE же
<Rosix> да
<Aldebaran> на kde-look.org глянь
<Rosix> Cinnamon
<Rosix> http://sh.uploads.ru/IvrPp.png
<Rosix> если кому надо радио послушать то вот
<Rosix> http://lovi.fm/stations
<Rosix> большой выбор
<Rosix> + есть возможность сборки своего плеера
<Aldebaran> Ребят помогите с Wine. Пытаюсь установить одну игру мне пишут чтобы я вставил диск в сдром, iso я вроде смонтировал на /cdrom/ но всеравно не хочет запускаться инсталлер
<Rosix> наверное монтировать надо тоже через вине
<Rosix> игра не может линкс видеть
<Rosix> если она на винду
<Aldebaran> а как через винд смонтировать?
<Aldebaran> подскажи
<Aldebaran> через вино
<Rosix> не через винду а через вине но только скачай деамон
<Rosix> виндовский
<Rosix> и через вине его
<Aldebaran> ага щас папробую спсибо
<Rosix> не плохой ресурс конвертирования инет страниц в PDF http://html-pdf-converter.com/ru/
<Rosix> кому надо 15 гигов онлайн хранилища ?
<Rosix> бесплатного
<Rosix> сделал себе такую страницу быстрого доступа в браузере
<Rosix> http://sh.uploads.ru/aOsN0.png
<Rosix> соты анимации при наведении
<Rosix> Aldebaran ну что ты там , сделал что хотел ?
<Rosix> получилось ?
<Aldebaran> да нет
<Aldebaran> забил на игру эту
<Rosix> ну почему надо просто разобраться
<Aldebaran> у меня брат пьяный в говно разобрал контроллер от хбокс 360
<Aldebaran> и меня собрать просит
<Aldebaran> идиот бля
<Rosix> )
<Aldebaran> я хочу в Rad Alert 2 поиграть
<Rosix> игра эта у тебя iso ?
<Aldebaran> .я пока не качнул еще, пробывал Тебериум Сан найти
<Aldebaran> щас буду РА2 искать
<Aldebaran> как новое ядрышко у тебя поживает?
<Rosix> всес упер
<Rosix> все
<Sergey_IT>  Aldebaran, а можно не ругаться?
<Aldebaran> да как тут неругаться :(
<Aldebaran> извените
<Sergey_IT> молча
<Rosix> пробую потом образ с игрой через деамонт а сам деамон через вине запускай
<Rosix> пробуй
<Rosix> *
<Rosix> у вине есть папка Progras туда устанавливай
<Aldebaran> даймонд криво встает
<Aldebaran> алкоголь нужна версия нормальная
<Rosix> понятно
<Aldebaran> и с масс еффектом такая же фигня
<Aldebaran> он вроде крякнутый но всеравно диск просит
<Aldebaran> я подзобил уже на виндовские игры
<Aldebaran> для линукса мне вполне хватит
<Aldebaran> не хочешь вочтонибуудь сыграть?
<Rosix> я не устанавливал стим , надо будет занятся
<Rosix> у меня там игры в основном под винду
<Rosix> там игра есть про кавбоев не плохая она на линксе идет
<Rosix> нлайн игра
<Rosix> от первого лица
<Aldebaran> http://pasteboard.co/7xXzeuZ.png
<Aldebaran> у меня то же мало под линукс
<Aldebaran> а как называется? она бесплатная?
<Rosix> блин не помню но я напишу тебе потом
<Rosix> бесплатная конечно
<Rosix> вот нашел
<Rosix> http://store.steampowered.com/app/265630/?snr=1_7_7_230_150_3
<Aldebaran> ну сыграем как нибудь
<Rosix> есть еще игра одна мне нравилась я всю прошел но она одиночка
<Aldebaran> устанавливаю
<Aldebaran> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<Aldebaran> здесь вообще есть из чего выбрать
<Aldebaran> давольно много игр
<Rosix> я тоже там сморю всегда
<Aldebaran> http://store.steampowered.com/app/212070/?snr=1_7_7_230_150_5
<Aldebaran> а вот эта что за гама незнаешь?
<Rosix> шутер космос
<Rosix> но я не советую играть
<Rosix> там развод будет на бабло
<Aldebaran> у меня мож и непойдет
<Rosix> вот бесплатная но она на винду
<Rosix> http://store.steampowered.com/app/271290/
<Rosix> я играл в нее
<Rosix> развода нет
<Rosix> там как сам хочешь
<Rosix> хочешь покупай приблуды хочешь нет
<Rosix> если долго играть то заработаешь очков и купишь
<Rosix> что надо
<Aldebaran> Team Forters 2 - 14Gb 0_o
<Rosix> не я не играю в такое
<Rosix> не прикалывает
<Rosix> заходил как то один раз посмотрел и удалил
<Aldebaran> ну про свеней тоже шутер же
<Aldebaran> Fistful Frag
<Aldebaran> каторая
<Rosix> я играл нравится игра
<Aldebaran> ты сейчас в линуксе? в стиме?
<Aldebaran> как тебя там в друзья добавить?
<Rosix> я в лине но стим не устанавливал еще
<Rosix> потом установлю
<Aldebaran> ааа ясно
<Rosix> потом добавимся
<Aldebaran> окс
<Aldebaran> как скажешь
<Rosix> кстати советую тебе сайт один http://rus-linux.net/main.php?name=kat-full.html
<Rosix> занеси его в избранное
<Rosix> очень много познаний в нем
<Rosix> http://rus-linux.net/po.php?name=/po/linapp.koi
<Aldebaran> мне бы на GPON Port Forwarding настроить
<Rosix> зюхель что ли
<Rosix> роутер какой ?
<Aldebaran> ну да роутер от МГТС
<Rosix> че за роутер не в курсе
<Rosix> у меня был зюхель и делинк
<Rosix> они и ща есть но не пользуюсь так ака нет больше кабеля а мтс ща
<Rosix> я могу порты открыть но зная что за роутер
<Rosix> мгтс я такой неюзал никогда
<Aldebaran> ты из какого города?
<Aldebaran> может вам пока такие и не ставят
<Rosix> яРИК
<Aldebaran> цифровая телефания типа и опта
<Rosix> Ярик
<Rosix> кстати я тут читаю что это опасная сеть
<Rosix> http://habrahabr.ru/post/188454/
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-01
<studio-user302> привет
<studio-user302> есть кто живой?
<studio-user302> пойду в жабру, может там повеселей
<rosix> Aldebaran а ты что не спишь что ли никогда ? )
<aleksei`> утра
<minrus> Aldebaran
<Aldebaran> Minrus, да
<Aldebaran> слушаю Вас :)
<Minrus> REHBK
<Minrus> кирил
<Minrus> ты меня не мризнал ?
<Minrus> Aldebaran
<Minrus> ой
<Minrus> не кирил а курил )
<Minrus> я курил
<Aldebaran> а ясн
<Aldebaran> :)
<Minrus> ха
<Aldebaran> приятного вечера
<Minrus> да, друг и тебе
<Minrus> ты не признал меня ?
<Aldebaran> нет неузнаю
<Minrus> rosix
<Minrus> я
<Aldebaran> ок
<Minrus> а ты я смотрю тут живешь )
<Minrus> я уходил в три ночи или даже позже ты тут был
<Minrus> хотел спросить кстати, ты на счет лин систем не определился ставить минт ?
<Minrus> или не станешь ?
<Aldebaran> да я уже на xubuntu подвис
<Aldebaran> настроил все как надо
<Aldebaran> поднял веб сервер LAMP
<Minrus> понял
<Aldebaran> кстати поповоду LAMP непоможешь?
<Minrus> пашит ?
<Aldebaran> надо виртуальные сервачки добавить
<Aldebaran> да все пашет
<Aldebaran> хочу друпал установить 8 бета на него
<Aldebaran> но тут ошибки какие-то
<Aldebaran> модули нужны
<Aldebaran> 5 сек
<Minrus> я думаю тут врят ли помошник на счет серверной части
<Minrus> хотя посмотреть можно что там
<Minrus> а у тебя что айпи внешний получается ?
<Aldebaran> не ип внутренний но думаю мож какой сервис типо динднс заюзать потом если что
<Aldebaran> вообще нужно просто оствоить Друпал мне
<Aldebaran> я сайты за бабки делаю
<Minrus> ааа
<Minrus> понял
<Aldebaran> делал раньше на Joomla 2 но у нее поддержка закончилась
<Aldebaran> вот теперь новую ЦМС подбираю себе
<Minrus> а ты с нуля писать не в силах ?
<Aldebaran> я пхп незнаю
<Aldebaran> нет с нуля сайты не пишу
<Minrus> я понял
<Aldebaran> на асм кодю под винду
<Minrus> да ща мало кто пишет с нуля
<Minrus> можно сказать и не пишут даже мастера так как есть шаблоны зачем возится
<red_shuhardt1> Aldebaran: заказов много? Хватает?
<Aldebaran> было много в том году
<Aldebaran> денег куры не клювали
<Aldebaran> по 15к за сайтик бырал
<Aldebaran> а работы там на один день
<Minrus> нормально
<Aldebaran> а потом джумла приказала долго жить
<Minrus> даже очень
<red_shuhardt1> А сам откуда? Географическая привязка заказов есть?
<Aldebaran> ну я в Москве знакомым делал в оснавном
<Aldebaran> у них бизнес у всех
<Aldebaran> один другому меня советовал
<Aldebaran> рекламы небыло как таковой
<red_shuhardt1> Aldebaran: ага, как раз об этом и спрашивал
<Aldebaran> только для своих
<Aldebaran> вот сейчас вроде опять начинается движуха
<Aldebaran> а я не готов :(
<Minrus> а что не готов
<Aldebaran> нужно цмс и шаблон нормальный
<red_shuhardt1> а что, joomla, я уж не слежу, вроде ж есть версия поновее, которая поддерживается. Не хочешь с ней иметь дело?
<Aldebaran> под нее шаблон нужен от 2-ой версии шаблоны к 3-ей неподходят
<Aldebaran> там модули другие все другое
<Aldebaran> а шаблоны платные все с троянами
<Aldebaran> надо трояна выпиливать - это геморой
<Aldebaran> если найдешь еще его то же
<Aldebaran> свои подводные камни есть кароче
<Minrus> я тему знаю одну на счет веб сервака я потом могу тебе изложит тему эту и ты удивишся сервак идет исключительно на ОС виндовс )
<Minrus> и мало того ты можешь его с виртуалки запустить я уже делал это
<Minrus> давно делал но все работает как часы
<Minrus> у меня в то время кабель был внешний ип
<Aldebaran> у нас купленный хостинг есть на мастерхосте
<Aldebaran> мне сервер только для тестов нужен
<Minrus> так ты же для себя что то хочешь мудрить вроде ?
<Aldebaran> и то лучьше на реальном железе все тестить конечно
<Minrus> так он какряз тебе для теста самый раз
<Minrus> а вообще есть прога не помню блин ее уже она старая уже и неподдерживается давно, но в ней есть возможность   не только писать но и сразу тестить свое детище
<Minrus> ну а кто мешает на реале тестить
<Minrus> я просто привел пример как бы
<Minrus> что с виртухи хоршо работает нет проблем ну а реала так сам думай
<Aldebaran> щас буду партнеру звонить, чтобы пароли от хостинга прислал, буду на реальном хостинге тестить
<Minrus> мало того у него есть функция загрузки на сервер, тоеть я могу загрузить на сервер хост то есть тебе
<Aldebaran> а ребутнуться надо
<Aldebaran> ой сори не туда
<Minrus> если интересно я могу у себя порыть потом ссылки на эту тему потом дам
<Minrus> у меня в доках лежат где то это все дело по веб части
<Minrus> я года два незанимался этим
<Minrus> а тогда на винде сидел
<Aldebaran> да нет не надо, всё палучается у меня вроде бы
<Minrus> это хорошо
<red_shuhardt1> Хочу попробовать систему, посложнее чем убунта, для того, что бы понять суть линукса. Проще говоря, нужен дистрибутив, в котором не будет всё предустановленно заранее, для того что бы изучать систему.
<red_shuhardt1> Склоняюсь к альтернативам Debian vs Arch. Что посоветуете взять? Или может что то третье порекомендуете и почему.
<Sergey_IT> минималСД или что-то подобное
<Sergey_IT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<red_shuhardt1> Sergey_IT: почитал о минималЦД, в общем то что надо, но гайдов маловато. В арче подкупает хорошая вики и инструкций море что и в каком порядке ставить, что бы собрать систему.
<red_shuhardt1> Или есть смысл ставить МинималЦД и идти можно по арчевским манам? Или там принцип сильно разнится?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, не заморачивался такими проблемами
<Sergey_IT> а если хочется изучить - то генту ставь
<red_shuhardt1> Sergey_IT: гента уж слишком страшно звучит... )))) по тому, что читал в этих ваших тырнетах, слишком уж ручная система, а пакеты в ручную собирать - это я уж точно сейчас ниасилю.
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе глубокое изучение?
<red_shuhardt1> Sergey_IT: понимать что бы. В чём причина сбоев, если они происходят. Как система память использует, какие ресурсы отжирают, насколько нормально поведение того или иного компонента.
<red_shuhardt1>  Что бы не висели лишние процессы, а если висят, то понимать зачем они там висят и что делают.
<red_shuhardt1> Как программы взаимодействуют с устройствами.
<red_shuhardt1> Чего стоит PulseAudio и iBus, как узнал о их никчемности, обомлел, удалив их и вдруг всё заработало как надо - звук везде и без проблем, текст набирается без задержек!
<red_shuhardt1> После этого закралось подозрение относительно того, а сколько же ещё подобного хлама стоит в системе!?
<red_shuhardt1> Хочу знать какие компоненты являются частью системы, а какие внешние, и потенциально заменяемые.
<red_shuhardt1> Настроить в конце концов так, что бы было удобно - тайлинг, файл менеджер двухпанельный... что бы красиво было - минимум белых пикселей.
<red_shuhardt1> А то сначала устанавливаешь систему, после меняешь DE и 85% софта, оставшееся не знаешь, нужен ли вообще.
<red_shuhardt1> Как то так.
<Aldebaran> подскажите MMORPG на Linux
<red_shuhardt1> Aldebaran: если найдёшь что либо достойное внимание в этом жанре, чиркни и мне. А вообще, агитирую за WarThunder, взамест многих и всех остальных. Залипнуть есть повод.
<red_shuhardt1> Нужен текстовой браузер с поддержкой Flash - в идеале, очень уж понравился, это dwb, но Flash никак не хочет прикручиваться.
<Sergey_IT> red_shuhardt1, разбираться в любом дистре можно... но вот зачем сильно ковыряться, это же сколько времени надо
<Aldebaran> Кто в Steam дружить хочет? http://pasteboard.co/8YxIR6o.png поиграем!
<red_shuhardt1> Sergey_IT: даа, сам постоянно себе эти слова повторяю, но слишком часто возвращаешься к этой мысли. К тому же интересно очень! Как хобби ковырять буду - на виртуал бокс поставлю и буду потихоньку осваивать.
<Sergey_IT> интересно создавать свое
<red_shuhardt1> Sergey_IT: кстати, о птичках, постоянно сталкиваюсь с необходимостью, потребностью в том, что бы что то допилить, или написать своё. И вот, думаю решиться на этот шаг.
<red_shuhardt1> Хочу взяться за lisp и lua.
<red_shuhardt1> Как задача на далёкое будущее - офисные базы данных, написание почтового клиента, текстовый редактор, графический редактор (написание плагинов, допиливание программ, создание форков). Имеют ли эти языки потенциал для данных задач? Или всё таки по маÐ
<red_shuhardt1> Можешь посоветовать, если имеешь с этим дело,
<red_shuhardt1> (Если сообщение аброкадаброй написалось, продублирую)
<red_shuhardt1> постоянно сталкиваюсь с необходимостью, потребностью в том, что бы что то допилить, или написать своё. И вот, думаю решиться на этот шаг.
<red_shuhardt1> Хочу взяться за lisp и lua.
<red_shuhardt1> Как задача на далёкое будущее - офисные базы данных, написание почтового клиента, текстовый редактор, графический редактор (написание плагинов, допиливание программ, создание форков).
<red_shuhardt1> Имеют ли эти языки потенциал для данных задач? Или всё таки по максимуму сразу брать Си и не колупать мозг другими диалектами?
<red_shuhardt1> Можешь посоветовать, если имеешь с этим дело,
<Sergey_IT> так инструмент от задачи зависит, и что удобнее лично для тебя
<red_shuhardt1> Sergey_IT: писать модули и свой код для программ inkscape и gimp lisp потянет? Можно ли на нём, например, thunderbird написать?
<red_shuhardt1> или для подобных задач оптимальнее что то другое? На выходе программа на Липсе и на Си будут разниться в скорости работы?
<Sergey_IT> я лиспа не знаю (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-02
<aleksei`> утра
<andrex> дня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как интегрировать отдельно скачанный огнелис в систему?
<turquoisepenguin> Здравствуйте
<turquoisepenguin> не могли бы вы помочь?
<red_shuhardt1> с чем?
<red_shuhardt1> Задавай вопрос. Кто сможет, тот поможет.
<froover> red_shuhardt1: Суть вопроса в том, "могли бы вы помочь?" :-D
<Guest74786> Привет всем
<genka> всем привет помогите решить проблему с доступом по shh. при выполнении команды s 192.168.0.0.1  22 (tcp failid connetion refused) Команда Iptables -L показывает >> ACCEPT tcp --anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:ssh
<red_shuhardt> ping
<red_shuhardt> пинг
<red_shuhardt> эй
<red_shuhardt> что с моим соединением?
<Sergey_IT> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<red_shuhardt> !ping
<lector> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<r1za4> всем привет, подскажите как установить сторонюю тему, дистр kubuntu 15.04
<Aldebaran> в настройках тем?
<r1za4> Aldebaran: там только свои темы, ограниченные. Я имею ввид к примеру как взять любую другую тему и поставить ее, пробовал кидать в /usr/share/theme - не выодит
<Aldebaran> ну как-то же с kde-look.org кчают темы
<Aldebaran> и ставяят
<Aldebaran> у меня xfce
<red_shuhardt> а сколько KDE оперативы жрет?
<red_shuhardt> монитор ресурсов сколько показывает свободной памяти на запуске системы?
<r1za4> причем тут память и темы?
<red_shuhardt> в смысле сразу после запуска системы
<red_shuhardt> не причем
<red_shuhardt> интересно просто
<red_shuhardt> у тя ж наверное новая плазма.
<r1za4> сейчас гиг с копейками, но уменя много чего запущенно
<r1za4> 1256
<r1za4> если быть точным)
<red_shuhardt> Ага, спасибо за информацию.
<r1za4> подлагивает пока что
<red_shuhardt> как подлагивает? Драйвера проприоритарные? Файловая система екст4?
<r1za4> ситсема ext4, а что посоветуете?
<red_shuhardt> у меня притормаживала система при работе с НТФС. Так что Екст4  - хорошо.
<r1za4> ppc ловлю тупняки, загрузил через менеджр " Стиль программ (GTK)"  и куда они встали знают наверное только разработчики..
<r1za4> темы*
<mintay> Привет всем
<mintay> бывает такое, что нужно удалить стороннюю прогу, но консоль выдает ответ на удаление что нет такого файла итп, в общем у кого возникли с этим трудности я помогу
<mintay> пример, парень установил проги с мозилы браузера к сибе в стисему, не понятно как он сделал это но дело в том что они раболи некоректно и он решил их удалить но не тут то было терминал не мог найти файлы по названиям да и любой другой способ через
<mintay> команды недавал результата
<mintay> эти программы отображались в разделе меню как " Прочие"
<mintay> Выход
<mintay> открыть корневой каталог от супер пользователя
<mintay> далее самостоятельно искать пакет
<mintay> далее без проблем удаляется
<mintay> но остатки еще имеются в системе
<mintay> а именно в папке home
<mintay> их не видно
<mintay> правой кнопкой в папке выбираем сделать не видемые папки видемыми
<mintay> после чего  без пролблем удаляются
<mintay> перезагружаемся и в системном меню их более нет
<mintay> кто так любит консоль в пролете с ней
<mintay> все способы поиска были безрезультатны
<mintay> работает только такой ручной способ
<mintay> фанатикам консоли, эти команды должным образом как вы мечтаете не работают а всего лишь частично такие как apt­get clean , apt­get remove,apt­get purge
<mintay> можите проверить, удалите пакет и проверьте на остаток в директории и вы увидите что нивсе пакеты  ушли куда им положено
<mintay> консольщики
<mintay> ручками самый надежный вариант
<mintay> и еще если у кого  трудности с установкой BURG, то я могу помочь с его реализацией
<UNIm95> mintay:  Название пакета регулярно не совпадает с именем проги.
<UNIm95> А хранение настроек в /home адекватно и логично.
<Aldebaran> Ребят у кого Doom 3 установлен? Миссион паки нужны, поделитесь?
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: На рутрекере глянь
<Aldebaran> спс щас гляну
<mintay> <UNIm95  а кто против ?
<Sergey_IT> mintay, а чего хотел сказать то?
<mintay> тебе ничего
<mintay> <Sergey_IT
<UNIm95> mintay:  ручками сносить пакеты неправильно.
<mintay> <UNIm95 истенно правильно и фективно
<mintay> в отличие консоли
<Sergey_IT> и читать readme устанвливаемых руками пакетов
<mintay> ты о чем говоришь то ты найди эти readme в пролгах от лисы
<UNIm95> потом какой-либо проге понадобиться библиотека а ты ее руками снёс. А пакетный менеджер считает что она на месте
<mintay> в я тебе не про нормальные пакеты вел разговор а не остандартных шлаках
<UNIm95> А если хочешь руками все делать то иди на LSF
<mintay> читай внимательно о чем писал я
<Sergey_IT>  mintay, а ты мой вопрос внимательно прочитай
<mintay> я не стобой общаюсь
<UNIm95> Какие именно? через фф просто используется apt-get инсталл
<UNIm95> Команда которая передается в пакетный менеджер..
<Sergey_IT>  mintay, а я с тобой
<mintay> есть приложение для FierfoxOS  он их умудрился на свою систему поставить но коректно они не работали а вообще я уже все написал читайте умники про что я писал а некак не про стандартный набор программ
<UNIm95> mintay:  Проги которые отображаются в менюшках в "Прочее" не имеет  правильной записи  для дескоп интерфейсов.
<mintay> а я тебе про что
<mintay> еще раз говорю писал не про нормальные пакеты а про нестандартные
<Sergey_IT> криворуких хватает... и они уникальны, каждый по-своему
<mintay> таких уникальных приходится по уникальному спасать
<UNIm95> mintay:  запись для десктоп интерфейсов != правильные записи в пакетном менеджере
<mintay> ты мне то это не говори
<UNIm95> Эм?
<UNIm95> Аргументируй
<mintay> я все написал
<UNIm95> десктоп записи: xdg-desktop или что-то в этом роде.
<mintay> аргументатор читай
<UNIm95> А у пакетных менеджеров своя бд с блекджеком и куртизанками
<mintay> вкурсе  все но речь изначально шла не о стандартных пакетах сколько еще раз повторять
<mintay> не видет сисета в поиске их
<mintay> не один способ стандартно не дал результата епт
<Sergey_IT> (23:47:55) mintay: бывает такое, что нужно удалить стороннюю прогу, но консоль выдает ответ на удаление что нет такого файла итп, в общем у кого возникли с этим трудности я помог
<mintay> стороннюю
<Sergey_IT> напиши статью
<UNIm95> То что я по-шустрому нагуглил про приложения FirefoxOS в убунте: они сохраняются в у эмуляторе FOS
<mintay> но не как не из репы
<UNIm95> и там работают.
<UNIm95> Причем у этого эмуля своя бд
<mintay> он их поставил на ситему
<UNIm95> со списком установленных приложений
<UNIm95> и из эмуля надо все это удалять.
<mintay> он зашел через редактор исходника на страницу приложений для этой ос
<mintay> и от туда их поустанавливал а так я хер занет как там и что
<mintay> но эти проги лично видел унего ичистил
<UNIm95> А я тебе про что?
<mintay> ты буром попер что через консоль, да никак ты их через консоль не прибьешь
<mintay> нет их в системе и все,
<mintay> а насамом деле они есть
<Sergey_IT> через консоль можно все сделать
<mintay> и работают но криво
<mintay> еще один
<UNIm95> Да ну? У эмуля нет консольных команд?
<mintay> каким эмулем, я тебе не про эмуль говорю проги не в эмуль установились а на саму систему
<mintay> ладно
<mintay> хорошь
<mintay> я устал уже
<mintay> я все написал
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  Ты в сталкера играл?
<Sergey_IT> я вообще не играю
<Aldebaran> блин а я то понаставил игрух на халяву на стиме
<Aldebaran> но они все какие-то одинаковые
<Aldebaran> невчего поиграть кароче
<UNIm95> Ок. но думаю фразу поймёшь: Ты ему про аномалии, а он тебе про хабр.
<red_shuhardt> Лучше Quake и Doom всё равно ничего не делали.
<Aldebaran> сейчас Doom 3 собираю себе
<red_shuhardt> А, точно. Сталкер!
<Aldebaran> так в него и не играл
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: Игра должна затягивать сюжетом, а не картинкой. А сейчас делают шлак. За большие бабки
<mintay> да сюжет должен быть, а не одно мясо
<Aldebaran> я вообще варгеймы нелюблю
<Aldebaran> но других к сожелению неделают
<mintay> старые хорошие а сейчас сплошное насилие
<red_shuhardt> Machinarium и Botanicula попробуй.
<mintay> и изврат
<red_shuhardt> Кстати под линукс есть
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: поищи To The moon
<UNIm95> И еще мне дико понравился Bioshock infinite
<mintay> там я в репозите гоночку не плохую нашел, видел кто ? она в 3D
<Aldebaran> биошок мне тоже понравился
<mintay> ' Название не помню
<Aldebaran> но я невкурил сюжет - он на английском весь
<Aldebaran> http://pasteboard.co/aCQQOkk.png
<Aldebaran> вот что удалось выкачать нахаляву
<Aldebaran> для линукса
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: так вроди и биошок есть для линя.е
<UNIm95> вроде*
<Aldebaran> у меня пластика пока нету електронного чтобы пакупать игры
<Aldebaran> в следующем месяце может и сделаю
<Aldebaran> прикуплю ченить
<mintay> ссылу что ты дал на скрин не грузится что то у меня
<Aldebaran> главное чтобы на русском было
<Aldebaran> браузер плохой
<Aldebaran> папробуй другим
<Sergey_IT> забанили
<UNIm95> mintay: проблемы на твоей стороне. У меня все пашет.
<UNIm95> Aldebaran а как ты HL бесплатно получил?
<Aldebaran> не CS с HL я пакупал
<Aldebaran> и L2D4 то же
<Aldebaran> все остальное на халяву
<Aldebaran> там HL нету
<UNIm95> Да там дм есть.
<UNIm95> Этого достаточно
<Aldebaran> это дефматч он бесплатно к КС давался
<UNIm95> Понятно.
<Sergey_IT> бесплатный сыр только...
<UNIm95> Когда-нибудь куплю valve completepack
<UNIm95> Может на новй год.
<mintay> <Aldebaran если в CS советую в инсургент присмотреть
<UNIm95> Там цена будет около 10 евро
<Aldebaran> что такое инсургент?
<mintay> тоже что и CS но лучше
<Aldebaran> под линукс такого невидел
<mintay> ах извини да
<mintay> ступил
<mintay> у меня две системы
<Aldebaran> мне кто-то здесь предлогал по стиму поиграть
<Aldebaran> и пропал
<Aldebaran> :(
<mintay> кстати было бы круто если бы инусугент на линуксе был
<mintay> инсургент
<Aldebaran> под линукс сейчас мморпг ищу какую нибудь
<Aldebaran> вообще нету ничего в стиме покрайней мере
<mintay> да, печально конечно что на линукс не столь большой выбор как на винду
<mintay> я так понял что от вальве то все на лин идет или нет ?
<Aldebaran> http://ryzom.com/
<red_shuhardt> ничуть не печально, время утекать перестало в таких каличествах как под виндой.
<Aldebaran> вот какая-то
<mintay> что ты ссылу дал она в репозите есть вроде
<Aldebaran> она не на русском жаль :(
<mintay> ща гляну даже
<Aldebaran> это очень плохо
<Aldebaran> я там неразберусь, охото в сюжет вникнуть
<mintay> нет, нету
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: что-то с хорошим сюжетом раз в 2-3 года выходит.
<mintay> перепутал значит
<UNIm95> Так что надо ждать
<red_shuhardt> если сюжета хочешь, то досбокс в зубы и вникай в старую вещь The bad day on the mad way! Вот это сюжет.
<mintay> в репозите есть OpenArena, не плохая на пару часиков
<mintay> играл как то
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: может ведьмак 3 выйдет.
<Aldebaran> в стиме поприкольней игры чем в репе
<UNIm95> Правда стоить будет
<mintay> <Aldebaran не спорю
<Aldebaran> Freeciv сейчас поставил из репы
<Aldebaran> надо глянуть на нее
<Aldebaran> вроде на русском даже
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: аниме нравятся?
<Aldebaran> не знаю
<Aldebaran> один мультик наравится из аниме всего
<Aldebaran> Призрак в доспехах
<UNIm95> Какой?
<Aldebaran> Гост ин зе шилд
<UNIm95> Только не смотри ариз
<UNIm95> шелл
<Aldebaran> шелл да
<UNIm95> Ариз такая фигня
<UNIm95> Перекроили всю вселенную
<mintay> <Aldebaran про эту игру писал я TORCS
<mintay> гоночки не плохие
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: попробуй Время евы.
<mintay> как для линукс я считаю норм
<UNIm95> Eve no jikan
<Aldebaran> цивилка действительно на русском
<Aldebaran> прикольно
<Aldebaran> надо будет поиграть
<UNIm95> Aldebaran: так же Бледный кокон(Pale cocoon) и Язык воды.  Все вместе созжёт примерно 2 часа времени.
<UNIm95> сожрёт*
<mintay> Aldebaran ты тут ?
<Aldebaran> ага
<Aldebaran> тут
<Aldebaran> в дум побегал
<mintay> хорошо
<mintay> а я думал спать лег
<Aldebaran> а ты чем занимаешься?
<mintay> чаёк решил испить
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-03
<Aldebaran> приятного
<mintay> что то не нашел он сервак тот
<Aldebaran> Я вам показывал сколько в Steam халявы? И это только для Линукса http://pasteboard.co/blcKZKV.png
<aleksei`> добрый день
<Aldebaran> добрый
<Aldebaran> У кого нибудь эта штуковина работает? Странички хоть открывает? http://pasteboard.co/bxSzb6h.png
<aleksei`> открывает
<froover> Ребят, кто знаком с работой редактор dconf (пакет dconf-tools) и его консольным "аналогом" gsettings?
<froover> Возникла трудность с выполнение задачи через gsettings, как я понимаю из за отсутствующей "схемы" то есть нет схемы, с помощью которой можно было бы прописать путь через gsetting, можно ли это схему создать, или...
<froover> Если кто работает с dconf и не понял о каких смехамах я говорю, скажите, я пришлю вам скриншот
<froover> хотел выполнить команду
<froover> gsettings set org.compiz.profiles.unity.plugins.unityshell backlight-mode "2"
<froover> но начиная с profiles в dconf отсутсвует схема, и gsetting отвечает соответственно об её отсутсвии. Здача в том. что хотелось бы операцию выполнять с терминала, а не лазить в gconf, но без схемы, это как бы не возможно что ли...
<froover> Помощь не требуется, я понял как решить это проблему
<froover> команда будет выглядеть вот так
<froover> gsettings set org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/ backlight-mode 2
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: у тебя не та кодировка
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: Я ничео не понял
<Sergey_IT> а он что то писал?
<Sergey_IT> !test
<lector> failed!
<UNIm95> !фыл
<UNIm95> !ask
<lector> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> А почему бота переименовали?
<Sergey_IT> боту умер, да здравствует бот
<Sergey_IT> и логи умерли
<UNIm95> А это совсем плохо=( А почему?
<Sergey_IT> бот умер
<Sergey_IT> админ в загуле
<Sergey_IT> андрекс своего буратину строгает
<UNIm95> Админ это скай?
<Sergey_IT> Агафонов
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/23/%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2
<UNIm95> Спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> а зачем он тебе, до него не достучаться
<Sergey_IT> вот и Зеленый на канале висит, а не отзывается
<UNIm95> Я думал что скай за ботом следит
<Sergey_IT> скай ушел
<Sergey_IT> а, и мва висит
<UNIm95> Ок.
<UNIm95> Посмотрел на список контактов из ирки.
<UNIm95> Некоторые уже 1500 дней в сети небыли
<Sergey_IT> потеряли интерес
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-02
<ketaran> ping
<ubuntuhelp> ketaran, Ну понг, и что?
<VsyachePuz> ubuntuhelp: я хотел бы поставить ubuntu но боюсь, что посоветуете?
<andrex> 14.4 ставь и не троль бота)
<brestows> Народ кто-нибудь пробовал устанавливать UbuntuPhone на meizu pro 5 который андроидный  ?
<tagezi> ктонибудь пробовал
<tagezi> andrex: да он вообще любит потролить
<andrex>  brestows /j #ubuntu-phone
<andrex> для таких извращений вобщем, есть отдельнй канал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первый раз конечно страшно. я тоже долго сомневался. теперь, с опытом могу сказать. лучше всего пригласить друга. который даст первый раз попробовать дозу убунты.
<tagezi> да не.. он на телефон хочет помтавить :)
<tagezi> нужен друх с телевоном и опытом установки :)
<tagezi> там дрова могут быть закрытые, и не распространяемые... какойнибудь бролком впихнули, например
<andrex> да один фиг
<andrex> ему туда
<Admin1488> Утро
<andrex> сам такой
<Admin1488> =)
<Admin1488> Парни а вообще возможно подключатся на сервак через учетку от ад (ssh)
<Admin1488> это наверно в сторону sso надо смотреть?
<Admin1488> с ад как бы подружил, и вроде даже все без ошибок)
<Admin1488> Есть кто живой то?
<tagezi> Admin1488: тык
<Admin1488> Есть опыт подключения  к домену ?
<Admin1488> У меня просто аномалии какие-то все настроено, ошибок не где нет, но вот почему то не правильно работает winbind, не хочет брать пароли с домена
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187993/
<Admin1488> Надо к 4 настроить, я 30 вожусь, не могу понять, тупо меняю конфиги в надежде что где то не то прописал(
<Admin1488> с 30*
<Admin1488>  tagezi:
<tagezi> Admin1488: никогда им не пользовался
<Admin1488> эх(
<tagezi> Admin1488: andrex тыкай или UNIm95
<Admin1488> я бы тоде не занимался извращением, но просто надо
<Admin1488> Да они похоже отдыхаю) что и надо делать в праздники)))
<tagezi> андрюха просто головастый, и много чего знает и пробывал, а UNIm95 админом работает, и просто много чего косался
<Admin1488> буду иметь ввиду
<tagezi> а я восновном по прикладным задачкам, там электронные процессоры, текстовые редакторы, моделинование никому не нужной хрени :))
<Admin1488> =)
<Admin1488> вот кстати anton_p похоже тоже админ
<Admin1488> с прошлого разговора я так понял
<Admin1488> Антон ты тут?
<tagezi> для меня сети вообще тёмный лес.. я ещё что-то в виртуалке смогу сделать, а чуть крупнее и я сам в ступор впадаю :)
<anton_p> тут. был админ. бросил года три-четыре уже как :)
<admin-skif-biz> !google смысл жизни
<Admin1488> anton_p: а чего бросил?
<anton_p> не люблю. заебал миллион мелочей
<tagezi> да задалбало его бардак разгребать :)
<Admin1488> tagezi:я тоже в них не очень)
<anton_p> а что у вас с сетями?
<tagezi> anton_p: мат придержи при себе, плиз
<anton_p> да мне не жалко, могу и поделиться матом
<Admin1488> ага пацаны да же за **** ругают)
<admin-skif-biz> а кто-нибудь icq-bot на php ставил?
<Admin1488> Да корчое winbind мучает
<tagezi> потому что нефиг.. я его вообще не переношу
<tagezi> !ask | admin-skif-biz
<anton_p> ты англ хорошо знаешь? там даже фак это "мат на троечку"
<ubuntuhelp> admin-skif-biz: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Admin1488>  anton_p:Ошибок нет не каких не чего не выдает все пингуется а пароли и польщователей не забирает с кд хотя группы видит
<anton_p> а, контролер домена. хиг знает. там всегда тема мутноватая была
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<admin-skif-biz> WebIcqPro.class.php перестал к серверу подключаться. Не знаю, что они там поменяли.
<anton_p> сформулируй вопрос на англ и задай его гуглу
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16188061/
<Admin1488> так не сформулировать
<Admin1488> нету ошибок
<Admin1488> а искать по why my winbind don't see users хз)
<tagezi> всегда нужно пробывать
<tagezi> иногда wtf smb помогает :)
<Admin1488> :)
<anton_p> а дк где-то ещё, винда?
<tagezi> сложнее искать в мануале который картинками напечатан (( вот, приходиться всё глазами искать ((
<Admin1488> дк винда
<anton_p> Admin1488: а раньше то работало или это ты что то новое ставишь?
<anton_p> я так подозреваю тебе где-то тут надо смотреть https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/winbind.html
<Admin1488> новое
<Admin1488> да тут, надо смотреть, я вот ток хз верить ли им там вообще  все иначе чем у меня)
<Admin1488> я уже нагугливал это
<anton_p> ну по меньшей мере там написано как пользоваться wbinfo ;)
<Admin1488> :)
<anton_p> там написан порядок: самбу заджойнить в дк сначала. сделал?
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> у меня все работает, ошибок нет, но не понятно почему wbinfo -g читает а wbinfo -u молчит
<Admin1488> getent passwd getent group  показывает ток системные а должен тоже ад подхватывать
<anton_p> винбинд рестартовал после переконфигурации?
<anton_p> а вообще, пример конфигурации посмотри вот тут ещё https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Winbind/#Der-Domaene-beitreten
<anton_p> понимаю что ты вряд ли немецкий знаешь :) так что гугл-транслейт и здравый смысл в помощь. а ещё можно меня спросить... :)
<tagezi> да, он тебе ещё одну статью на немецком кинет :)
<Admin1488> =)))
<anton_p> ну у меня жисть такая. англ конечно лучше знаю, но и нем в итоге тоже...
<Admin1488> Konfiguration der Authentication
<Admin1488> вот тут траблы не видимые
<Admin1488> все также как и там
<anton_p> у тебя ads или нет?
<Admin1488> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<Admin1488> адс
<Admin1488> https://jtprog.ru/ubuntu-in-domen-windows/
<anton_p> ну там есть пример конфига для адс
<Admin1488> это вот я по ним делал
<anton_p> и как джойниться
<anton_p> и как смотреть
<anton_p> немцы обычно чётко пишут :)
<Admin1488> так ладно погружусь ка я в этот ман
<Admin1488> в немецкий
<Admin1488> спасибо за сочуствие)
<anton_p> незачто :)
<anton_p> Admin1488:  mihlaz89 -- твоё сообщение?
<Admin1488> mihlaz89 -- твоё сообщение?
<Admin1488> не понял
<anton_p> тебе (?) совет на форуме дали -- исправить имя домена
<Admin1488> а да не
<Admin1488> я на убунту форуме не пишу
<Admin1488> там как то все уныло
<Admin1488> на лоре обычно
<anton_p> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106391.msg2182211#msg2182211
<anton_p> очень похоже уж :)
<Admin1488> а так я везде admin1488
<anton_p> с лора я ушёл пару лет назад
<Admin1488> anton_p: да будто я писал)
<Admin1488> .local - зарезервированный суффикс.
<Admin1488> а где он его хочет поправить, не пойму
<anton_p> в хостс поди :)
<anton_p> хз
<anton_p> вникать лень
<Admin1488> у него там с виду все норм
<Admin1488> мож автор совета имеет ввиду регистр
<anton_p> там конфиги под спойлерами я не вникал
<aleksei`> дня
<Admin1488> доброго
<aleksei`> что-то xrandr подводит ( не выставляет разрешение
<Admin1488> дрова какие?
<Admin1488> Проприетарные?
<Admin1488> короче nvidia-settings  там можеш потыкать если нвидиа, если радеон даже вникать не хочется=), альтернатива xrandr смотришь на свой интерфейс и даешь ему возможное разрешение на пример xrandr --addmode eDP-1 1024x600
<aleksei`> да была бы нвидиа, было бы проще через нвидиа сетингс
<aleksei`> тут интел встроенный
<aleksei`> список режимов и интерфейсы выдаёт
<aleksei`> пишу ему конкретно руками xrandr -- output интерфейс mode разрешение
<Admin1488> ну вот выбери котороые надо и укажи)
<aleksei`> и чёт нифига ))
<aleksei`> или это баг тим вьювера или мне пора на пенсию
<Admin1488> а тим вьвер тут при чем?
<aleksei`> уже победил, а тим вьювер при том, что поменяли через него разрешение на удалённой машине и назад не смогли вернуть
<tagezi> сегодня же выходной
<tagezi> aleksei`: или ты по графику библиотеки?
<aleksei`> tagezi: неа, сегодня новый месяц и поэтому уже не выходной
<aleksei`> сегодня начальство озадачило )) приходят значит, показывают мне дропбокс, спрашивают видел ли я такое чудо и говорят что хотят так же с профилями своими ))
<markmx> Други, выручайте
<markmx> Есть хост на мажордоме, временно, но все же, у них апач с нджинксом как я понимаю. так вот, в апачике прописываем перенаправления и они упешно работают для скриптов, но для картинок нет, как быть?
<aleksei`> markmx:перенаправления димнамические?
<markmx> RewriteRule ^([0-9])(\-[_a-zA-Z0-9-]*)?(-[0-9]+)?/.+\.jpg$ %{ENV:REWRITEBASE}img/p/$1/$1$2$3.jpg [L] - вот такое правило в htaccess
<markmx> ну там куча правил которые успешно работают, но именно вот это - нет
<markmx> в общем думаю что нгинкс у них жестко следит за картиночными расширениями (
<markmx> RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)\.toto$ img/p/2/8/28-tm_thickbox_default.jpg [L] - успешно срабатывает
<markmx> RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)\.jpg$ img/p/2/8/28-tm_thickbox_default.jpg [L] - не срабатывает
<aleksei`> свяжись с хостером, скорее всего у них нгинкс режет
<tagezi> а нафига вообще 2 сервера стоят-то?
<tagezi> чо вообще за привычка делать зоопарки? :)) разведут зверинец, а потом жалуются :)
<aleksei`> если зверинец нормально подогнать под друг друга, то норм крутится всё )
<aleksei`> ладно, поеду домой, буду курить маны по овнклауду - на первый взгляд вроде неплохое решение )
<tagezi> угу, а как нужно изменить пожгонку, так всё.. только костылями и инвалидными калясками.. знаем, плавали
<tagezi> подгонку*
<aleksei`> tagezi: и попотеть придётся, не спорю
 * aleksei` утопал
<Admin1488> 17:47:37) aleksei`: ладно, поеду домой, буду курить маны по овнклауду - на первый взгляд вроде неплохое решение ) я ставил ваще изи
<Admin1488> там правда клиент платный руб 30 на мобас
<tagezi> Admin1488: он уже давно дома :)
<tagezi> [17:48:53] <-- aleksei` (5bc84370@gateway/web/freenode/ip.91.200.67.112) has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<anton_p> предлагаю приравнять слово "курить" к матным и запретить на канале. а то мало ли что дети прочитают и выкурят
<tagezi> нужно в правила вписать, что до достижения 21 года на канал нельзя
<anton_p> а после уже поздно и клиника бессильна
<tagezi> вообще, это устойчивое выражение, и асоциации прафанов можно оставить для этих прафанов
<anton_p> ну я вот не курю и не переношу. а мат вот свободно могу
<tagezi> ну, это к курению не имет ни какого отношения..
<anton_p> ну да. только к картам, девочкам...
<tagezi> иначе мы дойдём до запрета слов иметь, ввести, покажи.. мали что люби могут подумать :)
<anton_p> не имей сто друзей. а имей сто подруг
<tagezi> вообще, идиомы это просто идиомы и не имеют никакого подтекста под собой
<anton_p> не скажи. я вот представляю себе мануал, отпечатанный на папиросной бумаге и как люди его скручивают, выкуривают... бе!
<tagezi> каждый издевается над собой как хочет...
<tagezi> anton_p: но если тебя так сильно смущает это выражение, можешь открыть темц на форуме для обсуждения
<anton_p> я не зареган на форуме если что
<anton_p> у меня нет простых вопросов. а на сложные мало кто ответить может :)
<anton_p> а получать тупые "у меня всё работает" меня не прикалывает
<tagezi> ну, на сегодняшний день есть только один способ как-то повлиять на жизнь на канале, это открыть обсуждение
<anton_p> на щёт смущает -- нет. я просто до...ся
<tagezi> дося? стеральный парашёк? :)))))
<tagezi> скрытый мат - это тоже бан
<anton_p> где мат?
<tagezi> на всякий случай, за мат банят, и не говори что не предупреждали, в правилах прописано
<tagezi> ну, я его не видел...
 * tagezi отвёл глаза от монитора :)
<anton_p> на всякий случае мат надо за меня додумать. там может быть и не мат
<anton_p> пиииии -- мат?
<anton_p> "останкино сгорело быстро, а утонуть бы не смогло"
<Admin1488> tagezi: =)
<Admin1488> ну мат то надо порой
<Admin1488> хоть с *
<Admin1488> есть же вещи которые иначе не донести)
<Admin1488> вот типа как же за*бала эта ад
<tagezi> то что не донести, нужно бросать прямо там где взял
<tagezi> а не тащить это сюда
<tagezi> и да, не существует такой информации, которую не льзя донести при помощи русского языка не используя мат
<Admin1488> ну ок не оч пример
<tagezi> покрайне мере у меня в окружении все уже отучились материться, и ничего, эмоционально они не стали менее активны :)
<Admin1488> говорят что словарный запас мал, если не можешь без мата
<tagezi> зачастую, использование мата - это просто 1) не воспитаность; 2) не умение донести свою мысль; 3) привычка к импульсивным не обдуманым действиям
<Admin1488> согласен
<tagezi> ну так.. если хочеться материться, нужно встать в окну, подышать кислородом и подумать с какого хрена ты такой дебил :))
<tagezi> я не матерюсь.. вообще.. уже наверное, лет 20 точно, и ничего, мой язык стал только богаче от этого...
<Admin1488> ну я не против мата, я против мата в общественности
<Admin1488> это твой пункт про воспитанность
<tagezi> мануал как сделать домашний ветргенератор, одна из фраз в тексте: "i've even seen a windmill using eight wheelbarrow!" :))
<tagezi> восемь инвалидный колясок :))))
<tagezi> вот реально, читать мануалы написаные англичанином для англичан - одно сплошное наслождение, иногда так завернут, что даже осознать сложно :))
<anton_p> wheelbarrow -- это не обруч?
<anton_p> словарик не смотрел... :)
<anton_p> на щёт мата -- он тем ценнее, чем реже. но иногда без него не выразить эмоции кратко
<tagezi> это бльничная каталка обычно, или тележка
<tagezi> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=wheelbarrow
<tagezi> но 8 тачек всёравно крышу сносит... особенно когда идёт нормальная культурная речь про ветрогенераторы и тут на тебе, моз пытается обработать информацию
<anton_p> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=3&&s=wheelbarrow&sc=379&l1=1&l2=2
<anton_p> без мата? :)
<tagezi> ну, в английском каждое слово может быть переведено как табу
<anton_p> если добавить к нему dick, например
<tagezi> вообще любое, помоему.. если интересно можешь порыть мультитран, там много примеров
<anton_p> в английском мат не имеет той силы что в руссокм
<anton_p> мне однажды подарили словарик табуизированной лексики на 10 тыщ слов. но я не донёс его до дома... :)
<tagezi> мат везде имеет одну силу - безкультури и импульсивность
<anton_p> эмоциональность
<anton_p> вот, например, в типичном wtf, что скрывается под f?
<anton_p> хотя правильнее было бы переводить просто как "фигня"
<Admin1488> Ехуууу
<Admin1488> Пацаны запыхтело и поехало!!!
<Admin1488> УРА!
<anton_p> и в чём разгадка?
<anton_p> кстати, я уверен, админ мог бы и покрепче выразить свою радость :)
<Admin1488> Короче, я все время работал с рабочими кфг, просто меня убивали педантность, на шаге где я тестил забирает ли вин бинд юзеров с ад, я получал пустату, а сейчас просто забил на пустой ответ и затестил, лол короче)
<tagezi> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=3&s=fuck&sc=138&l1=1&l2=2
<Admin1488> anton_p: я об этом тоже подумал=)
<anton_p>  тагези, и я о том же. слово вроде бы неприличное, но ничего особенно неприличного не обозначает
<anton_p> потому что в англ это постоянно употребляется. :)
<anton_p> админ, я так понял, проблема была только в пустом ответе, а на самом деле всё работало?
<Admin1488> http://huifikator.ru/
<Admin1488> anton_p
<Admin1488> те понравится)
<Admin1488> Да ты все верно понял
<tagezi> ну, оксфорд вообще говорить что использование его не в медицынских целях является вульгарным, так что яне знаю.. я не нетив пикер, но скользких моментов стараюсь избегать
<Admin1488> просто я проверял ток один раз, заработало или нет, тогда не работало
<anton_p> на счёт *фикатора -- это подросткам
<Admin1488> Хз мы в ок.ру норм угорали
<anton_p> я всего лишь против того, чтобы из великого и могучего исключать важную эмоциональную часть
<anton_p> лайков *фикатор нормально так набрал... :)
<tagezi> угу, по словам лингвистов тюркского происхождения :))
<anton_p> велик и могуч как раз тем и велик, что от многих народов собрал :)
<tagezi> если разрешить правилами мат, то тут только мат и будет стоять
<tagezi> так что нефиг
<anton_p> нет, разрешать не надо. не надо просто из этого делать волшебную палочку, решающую все проблемы
<tagezi> короче, тема закрыта, хочешь изменение правил, открывай топик на форуме
<anton_p> я про форум уже сказал
<tagezi> а пока мат запрещён
<anton_p> да фиг с ним.
<anton_p> я редко употребляю. просто не расчитываю за эти редкие моменты получать
<anton_p> мне кажется, я уже продемонстрировал владение великим и могучим, чтобы меня подозревать в *фикаторстве
<Admin1488>  tagezi: не надо разрешать мат)
<Admin1488> Мат в обществе очень противно слышать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а форум/чат не общество?
<Admin1488> так по этому и не надо разрешать
<admin-skif-biz> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<VsyachePuz> !reset
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='reset'
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-03
<tomfarr> абыр
<tomfarr> абыр
<tomfarr> абырвалг
<artus> утря
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> дня
<artus> прям лига флудеров :D
<tomfarr> флудерастов
<artus> ну или же так :)
<aleksei`> жесть
<aleksei`> ставлю через dpkg пакет, просит зависимости, пишу apt-get -f install - сносит всё )))
<anton_p> это намёк, что тебе этот пакет не нужен :)
<aleksei`> наверное
<nif0> прошу прощения. Это проба пера. Не понял до конца, зарегистрировался я или нет)
<nif0> вроде всё норм
<artus> :)
<artus> так, кто тут прожжоный явист?
<tomfarr> У меня друган явист в сберпанке
<tomfarr> но он не тратит время на чатики
<tomfarr> Он тратит время на еву онлайн
<tomfarr> и дорогих проститок
<artus> да мне так, угадать с какого рожна я получаю ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1
<tomfarr> Это в чем?
<artus> эт я при попытке запустить скетч в процессинге
<tomfarr> ты же не наругался на меня сей час не???
<tagezi> artus: нафига тебе ява?
<tomfarr> Только asm только хардкор!
<artus> а оно должно https://www.google.com.ua/imgres?imgurl=x-raw-image%3A%2F%2F%2Fef8d740158c8e783f71c0d784cc981a9b265c04487e5f5119851faa87acd72c6&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.egr.msu.edu%2Fclasses%2Fece480%2Fcapstone%2Fspring13%2Fgroup08%2Fdocuments%2Falex.pdf&docid=cztTgxWk5lnSRM&tbnid=g-fIWAF0je_GJM%3A&w=606&h=630&bih=1373&biw=1037&ved=0ahUKEwiO8NS46r3MAhVHDxoKHboGBqgQMwg6KBUwFQ&iact=mrc&uact=8 чтото типа такое нарисовать
<tagezi> ну, си можно
<tagezi> так, ладно, я до дому
<tagezi> не скучать :)
<anton_p> с какого рожна я получаю ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1 -- ардуиновская иде ломается?
<anton_p> если да, то вариантов два: апгрейд или даунгрейд версии иде или перейти как я сразу говорил на эклипс :)
<anton_p> а ваще я от явы в культурном шоке
<anton_p> You should avoid multithreading unless you have good reason to use it, -- учит нас айбиэм по яве...
<aleksei`> текс, маны вкурены, надо пробовать облако развернуть )
<aleksei`> овнклаудом никто случайно не баловался?
<artus> да я уже прогнал все версии процесинга какие были (((
<artus> я баловался, работает
<artus> разворачиваетцо левой пяткой не глядя
<aleksei`> граблей не наблюдается?
<artus> да вроде не
<aleksei`> развертнуть не проблема, главнеое чтоб без костылей ))
<aleksei`> artus: с каких пор ты и ява? ))
<artus> даясам в шоке :D
<artus> но я нивинават, я его даже не трогаю , ничего я в ней не понимаю :D
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> а вот у мена пров уже 2 дня делает форвардин портов до внутреней айпихи...
<aleksei`> и всё никак
<artus> юзай впн, не парь себе моск )
<aleksei`> там мне для облака
<aleksei`> циска прост под контролем прова, меня туда не пускают ))
<artus>  аа, а че, реалип недают?
<aleksei`> жадные ))
<aleksei`> на самом деле реалки закончились
<aleksei`> к тому же светить не хочу облако хостами
<anton_p> да я уже прогнал все версии процесинга какие были -- тогда переходи на эклипс. почуешь разницу :)
<anton_p> ща на собеседовании три чела по очереди собеседовали меня. все три спросили чем пользуюсь. сказал, что эклипсом, все порадовались... :)
<artus> )))
<anton_p> 2.5 часа блин. вроде бы ничего такого, а устал
<anton_p> говорят 10 чел до меня были, все завалились на многопоточном программировании. просто отказались его обсуждать даже...
<artus> а ты прям многопоточный програмисть? ))))
<anton_p> нитки из меня просто лезут
<anton_p> хз. просто не имею проблем с этим :)
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<andrex> а вот и йа
<tagezi> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi
<tagezi> ой... он меня помнит :)
<anton_p> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<tomfarr> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://geektimes.ru/post/275162/
<tagezi> автора посмотри и запомни :))
<andrex> эх пойду я спат нафиг
<andrex> а то чет читать заставляют)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: автора чего?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: статьи :)
<tagezi> он как всегда что-то не понял и додумал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну на него давно бочки катят
<tagezi> да я сколько его статей не читал, он всегда гденибудь накосячит, толи ему новость скучной кажеться ин отсибятину порит, толи он просто недогоняет, хрен его знает, но статьи полуправда какая-то
<aleksei`> вечера
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> я вернулся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что это было? всех выкинуло
<Sergey_IT> что нового?
<tagezi> да ничего нового.. на лоре уже даже годовалой свежести новости публикуют
<Sergey_IT> а тут?
<tagezi> тут не знаю,  меня пол дня не было
<Sergey_IT> меня неделю )
<tagezi> наверное меня тоже.. я тебя вроде на днях видел :)
<tagezi> а, нет, не видел :))
<tagezi> ну, всё по старому.. молчат как в танке
<Sergey_IT> да я заходил на чуть-чуть... но не вникал, ноги гудели
<Sergey_IT> после прогулок
<Sergey_IT> в рим ездил
<tagezi> ходил в рим? :)
<Sergey_IT> по нему прогуливался, там ноги поломать можно
<Sergey_IT> хотя, по сравнению с помпеями, еще ничего
<tagezi> не знаю, а пока только на велике начал кататься.. по нашим горкам
<tagezi> и я как-то не люблю города
<Sergey_IT> так там на великах многие катаются )
<Sergey_IT> спать пора, завтра на работу
<Leagnus> ага, политика низзя, религия низзя, лёгкая болталогия можно
<tomfarr> Что, тащитесь от эросики? Больные задротики… (с) Кровосток
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-04
<Atremka> всем привет!)
<tagezi> о
<tagezi> ку :)
<tagezi> долго читающим :)
<tagezi> может тебе ник сменить на слоупок? :))
<andrex> тагезя трололо моде он
<andrex> )
<tagezi> да, блин.. если бы знал что гуглиться по запросу "аббревиатура в начале вывода make"
<tagezi> это гугл трололо :))
<andrex> попробуй утку)
<andrex> duckduckgo.com/
<googlenish> утка вообще make не знает :))
<andrex> ну тогды яшку+гугл+рамблер+майл+яху+утку+etc
<andrex> вобщем ваяй свой поисковик))
<googlenish> влом
<googlenish> диплом нужно доделать сначала :)
<googlenish> постом стать милионером :)
<andrex> воды налей
<andrex> и все
<andrex> диплои готов
<googlenish> вот с водой-то и проблемма :))
<googlenish> не умею я хрень писать
<andrex> как гдето прочитал что чувак там гдет в середине матом накатал типо всеварно никто не прочитает)
<andrex> а они взяли и прочитали
<googlenish> да, много историй.. про пи=5 тоже
<andrex> хех
<artus> а вод и йа
<andrex> это я сказал вчера)
<andrex> я на тя в суды подам
<andrex> artus: где бот :DDD
<artus> :P дарофф андрюшка
<artus> амммм... на винте лежит :D
<artus> ну ты сам понимать должен что эти выходные не в счет  были ))
<andrex> превед злой дядько
<andrex> ну я да понимаю)
<artus> я очень даже незлой сегодня) выспавшийся и даже с расчесаной бородой ^_^
<googlenish> artus: ты лентяище.. 2 недели уже бот лежит :)
<andrex> и какавы нажравшыйся?
<andrex> и
<artus> воот щас какраз развел автомат на двойной ирландский какав
<artus> googlenish, а ты откель знаеш? шпиег чтоль? ))
<artus> *н
<googlenish> не, я трололо :)
<artus> ааа, бывает, это лечитцо :D
<googlenish> по тролить ака гугла :)
<artus> хотя здесь последнее время такая унылость что и потрололошить самое оно )
<andrex> опасный тип
<artus> а ты через бота чтоль не можеш напрямую ?
<googlenish> жесть просто... бегаю тут с ножом... тыкаю во всех :))
<andrex> ты тым себе сразу автоматом выставляй)
<andrex> могу
<artus> старовер значит :D
<andrex> да начинают тыкать бота все кому нелень и начинаеш их тыкать
<andrex> правела ведь
<andrex> нада кста там этот пункт убрать
<andrex> он бесполезен
<andrex> ибо если нет прав то пусть хоть зажмякается @op @voice @etc
<googlenish> artus: во, ты знаешь ведь.. что за фигня в квадратных скобочках при выводе make лезет?
<artus> если нет прав бот должен стрелять :D
<andrex> [CXX] [M] [CC] [ETC]
<andrex> ))
<googlenish> да, нужно просто сразу в бан, и правила не нужно.. у бота самозащита :))
<artus> во, да , такая лезет вобщем
<artus> ыыы, маладец, понимаеш что к чему)
<googlenish> дадада, у меня даже страннее есть трёхбуквенные фигни :)
<andrex> маладец ьагезя маладец
<andrex> и юзверей забанил и канал распугал ваще
<andrex> ))
 * artus опять строит бешенку из станчиков от кофе
<artus> ааа, так это тагезяяяяяя, пряяячисииииии, ТАГЕЕЕЗЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ выхади подлый трус :D
<googlenish> artus: дядка, ты там не туда.. ты на вопрос ответь.. я уже весь гугл перелапатил :)
<andrex> линковка там идет еще
<andrex> всяких функций
<andrex> иитд
<andrex> да открой по gcc ман и читай
<andrex> хоть до утра)
<googlenish> по гсс?
<andrex> угу
<googlenish> а я майк читаю :)
<artus> я жеж настолько ленив что в при компиляции только ошибки читаю :D а остальное меня как то ниразу не пипчило )
<andrex> майк это для g++инструкшен
<googlenish> это оно потому что в тебя в XHP не посылало :)
<andrex> а он соотвественно из набора gcc
<artus> тотал дестракшен
<artus> йоо ,я вчера показал няшный выхлоп с гироскопа в путю, с координатами, и мну сотку премии отслюнявили не отходя от кассы :D ^_^
<googlenish> они что гироскопа не видели до этого? :)
<artus> он у них год валялсо в коебошке :D
<artus> фсее, я теперь матерый ардуист :D хде моя мядаль ? :D
<artus> о, андрюха, по причине лень гуглить, у супибота регнатцо в рулящие как ? я глянул в конфиге ты и тагезя вроде прописаны, но судя по хешам пасов в него плеватцо надо как то хитро?
<tagezi> ман по gcc ещё больше чем по мэйк
<tagezi> жесть просто
<artus>  истоль же ненужен :D
<tagezi> никогда я не узнаю, что значат эти загадошные букавки ((
<artus> может внуки найдут ответ на сей вопрос, и поведают тебе его на смертном отдре, дабы душа твоя разрешилась от тяжкого бремени
<tagezi> это врятли.. доча не поддерживает симейные традиции многовековой ветки айтишников
<tagezi> я последний айтишник в роду (
<andrex> че ветеренаром будет?
<tagezi> актрисой
<andrex> лй все
<andrex> о
<tagezi> :D
<artus> ну я жеж не про дочу говорил ) авось внука соблазниш романтикой писания всякой фигни в конфигах )
<artus> будеш расказывать наноч байки как ты паял спектрум иж подножного хлама а потом кодил для него драйвера для монитора :D
<artus> и все это под выстрелы бандитов из лихих 90х
<andrex> там доча его сразу накормить чемнить "сьедобным" и он даже завещание пикнуть не успеет на одре свем))
<andrex> пойду позыркаю Penny Dreadful
<andrex> а может нет
<andrex> чет фигня какаято)
<artus> работать неграаа
<andrex> нууу нафиг
<andrex> лениво ваще
<artus> порою хочется всё бросить
<artus> уйти туда где тишина
<artus> но снова в туалет стучится
<artus> жена
<artus> :D
<andrex> слава те господи
<andrex> если ко мне жена постучится в туалет я поседею)
<andrex> ибо ее нет))
<artus> я в тесном лифте вашим бюстом
<artus> придавлен и шепчу какой
<artus> вы покраснели и шепнули
<artus> шестой
<artus> блин, прикололся от заточки ножа и побрил все руки
<Leagnus> а пах?
<artus> яжиж на роботе :D
<artus> хотя можно пузяку побрить :D
<Atremka> да всевсе))) не злись тока)
<aleksei`> утра
<andrex> artus: собак побрей) вот оно удиватся
<artus> эммм, оно как минимум непоймет :D
<artus> чего он уже там ломает в очередной раз
<andrex> ага интернет у прова сломал поюбому
<SergeyIT> утра
<Admin1488> утро
<artus> о, сережка к обеду проснулся
<tagezi> утра
<SergeyIT> к 3-му кофе )
<artus> да тут уже скоее к компоту после второго :D
<tagezi> :)
<SergeyIT> компотами не злоупотребляю )
<tagezi> artus: ты мне расскажи, зачем ты ардуину на жабе программировал? :)
<SergeyIT> жаба не нужна
<artus> после обедааа, вот и раскажеш как мне рисовать картинки ненажабе кушая выхлоп  с ардуинки
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> а жаба то тебе зачем далась?
<tagezi> выхлоп вообще можно на чем угодно кушать..
<tagezi> ты опять что-то не то нагуглил, наверное :) копипастер с компотом :))
<SergeyIT> а хто такая андруина?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arduino
<tagezi> а если коротко, то это забавные платки, для того чтобы дети учились мигать светодиодами и крутить моторчики :))
<tagezi> artus в детство впал :D
<Atremka> что-то так и не получаеццо просбросить артус
<anton_p> есть такая работа -- зажигать звёзды (о мигании светодиодами)
<anton_p> платки учат как обращаться с микроконтроллерами. возвращают в счастливое детство, когда 32 килобайта ром было много
<anton_p> когда надо было программировать на ассемблере, чтобы получить что надо, а не что компилятор придумал...
<tagezi> и сейчас никто не запречает делать на асеммблере, просто большенству влом делать нормальные продукты и они сразу страчат на хрен знает чём
<SergeyIT> и зачем там жаба?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, ему игрушку купили на винде с интоловским процессором какую-то, он видимо студию не осиливает :)
<tagezi> миникомпьютер какойто, для встраиваемой системы
<anton_p> где "там"? ардуино иде на жабе писаан
<tagezi> эм.. ардуина пользует си
<anton_p> я устал говорить "перейди на эклипс", так что перестал
<anton_p> в ардуину заливается прошивка. обычно её делают на си, но можно на чём угодно что умеет компилироваться в восьмибитный арм
<anton_p> авр точнее
<tagezi> Язык программирования Ардуино является стандартным C++ (используется компилятор AVR-GCC) с некоторыми особенностями, облегчающими новичкам написание первой работающей программы.
<tagezi> где там жаба?
<anton_p> язык программирования != среда разработки
<tagezi> да понятно что писать можно на чем угодно, даже на визуал бесике :)) но нужно то на с++
<anton_p> я вот в эклипсе (который на яве) пишу на перле, си++ и много чём ещё
<anton_p> лучше на голом си
<tagezi> не люблю эклипс, мутный он какой-то
<anton_p> под ардуину
<artus> нифига вы нипоняли, я хотеть просто визиализировать циферки приходящие в порт путем генерации крутящейсо картинки в окошечке, типа куды дернул гир, туда картинко првернулось, а процессинг этот на яве (
<anton_p> голый си меньше рантайма хочет, оптимальнее код
<tagezi> до сих пор не могу из-за этого Стеларис Ланчпад потыкать
<anton_p> на жаваскрипте сделай
<anton_p> так моднее
<tagezi> artus: да на чем угодно можно, даже на томже кути
<anton_p> я среду выбирал под перл, больше всего мне понравился эпик в эклипсе. ну и остальное там тоже ок
<tagezi> жаба тебе пол процессора в машине съедать будет.. хотя если не для себя, то и пофигу :))
<artus> слышш, я те че, праграмист, я жиш так, побелитьпокрасить :D
<anton_p> "я не настоящий сварщик"
<artus> мне для визуализации
<anton_p> визуализация -- жаваскрипт :)
<tagezi> artus: выточи из дерева :)
<tagezi> у тебя же есть ЧПУ, вот и точи картинки на нём :))
<anton_p> в браузер через вебсокет данные заливать
<anton_p> будь модным!
<anton_p> вебгл
<SergeyIT> надо 3Д напечатать, а потом крутить
<anton_p> почувствуешь себя на передовой программизма
<tagezi> там где пули свистят и снарады грохают? :)
<anton_p> точно
<anton_p> и уж рванёт так рванёт
<anton_p> базу в клочья
<anton_p> вместе с быкапами
<SergeyIT> так картинку крутить или отрисовывать под разными углами, там же памяти мало
<anton_p> где мало? данные уже сняли
<artus> тааак, нечаститеее, я записываюююю :D
<tagezi> :))
<anton_p> кстати у куте тоже вроде что то типа жаваскрипта есть
<tagezi> qml
<anton_p> кутеквик или как там его
<tagezi> позор цивилизации с++
<anton_p> я на куте только пятнашки писал :)
<tagezi> причем, кде теперь весь на этот жабаскрипт переписываю, враги
<anton_p> да и хер с ним
<tagezi> на кутях нормально пишеться.. если бы они ещё базу стабилизировали, а не ваяли как моляры по пьяни, было бы вообще зашибись :))
<anton_p> они вроде стабилизировали 5.6
<anton_p> лтс
<tagezi> нада будет пощупать... давно не писал ничего
<artus> втопку ваши кути, они зло
<anton_p> они добро
<artus> данифигаа
<anton_p> просто толстое :)
<tagezi> они добро, на нём в будущем будут писать вед-поиковики :)
<anton_p> но добро и должно быть долстым, чтобы много
<tagezi> веб*
<anton_p> а худышки -- они злые
<tagezi> да нет там ничего толстого.. если в qml не лазить, то просто с++ с настоеными ашками
<anton_p> таки при мысли об универсальном приложении, я выбрал браузер+реакт :)
<tagezi> это даже не специальные либы, по сути, а просто куча заголовочных файлов с классами
<anton_p> ну конечно
<anton_p> у куте много частей. это реально монстр. но весьма неплохой
<anton_p> меня с начала нулевых удивляет нафига люди гтк пользуют, когда есть куте
<tagezi> а какая разница?
<anton_p> интеграция тем достаёт :)
<tagezi> кроме траты времени на переписавание кодовой базы с одного фреймворка на другой, никакой помоему
<tagezi> ЛО вон нормально пашет
<tagezi> хатя в каждом релизе есть нытики, которые про кути ноют.. как-будто их быдло-парк это спасёт :)
<tagezi> artus: кстати, а чего тебе фортран не угодил?
<tagezi> там же просто всё, вон, глянь что на гнуплот рисуют :)
<artus> кто это , я с ним не пил, я таких не помню :D
<artus> да и вообще, чейто мне таааак лень чето щас делаать , ужс прям
<artus> Atremka, ну чегой ты тама , давай, вещай
<tagezi> Atremka: что сломал опять? :)
<Atremka> короч в путе прописал тунннель с 71 на локал 22 и не работаит
<artus> значит фигово прописал :D
<Atremka> исходный 71
<Atremka> назначение - локалхост:22
<Atremka> динамика и ипв4
<artus> http://avz.org.ua/wp/2010/06/29/putty-how-to-make-your-windows-useful/ вод таг делал?
<Atremka> у меня если конечный не 22, то не создет соединение пишет ошибка
<Atremka> из ссылки делал по 3 варианту
<Atremka> не прокатило
<artus> а нафига тебе 22 ? :D че ты там вытворяеш :D
<artus> лять, вы меня извените но я в ахуе с этого персонажа :D
<artus> Atremka, нафига тебе сокс если тебе надо всего лиш пробросить порт ?
<artus> откуда у тебя такая тяга усложнять простые вещи? :D
<tagezi> artus: не матерись :)
<tagezi> ЖЖЖЖ, блин
<artus> да знаю, но прям аррр :D
<aleksei`> у как у вас тут интересно прям ))
<anton_p> а я вчера говорил, что бывает надо эмоцию выразить :)
<aleksei`> порты пробрасываете
<aleksei`> мне уже 3 день пров форвардит 2 порта и всё никак ))
<Atremka> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.6
<Atremka> Protocol mismatch.
<artus> угу, по ходу путем поднятия сокса, а всего лиш надо влезть на вебморду которая только в локалку смотрит :D
<artus> это что ?
<Atremka> выдало
<aleksei`> Atremka: расскажи что конкретно ты хочешь сделать
<Atremka> прописал 71 на локал22
<Atremka>  и в браузере - локалхост:71/самс2
<aleksei`> artus: ты его понимаешь? ))
<artus> а нафига тебе 71й ? у тебя жеж http://192.168.1.4/sams2/  сфигли ты 71й дергаеш? и причем тут вообще 22 и 71?
<artus> aleksei`, угу, вот потому и ругаюсь :D
<artus> Atremka, тебе надо 80й порт с 1.4 кинуть свою машину, куда нить аля 8888 , чтоб ты открывал локалхост:8888/sams2 , откуда ты 22й взял ? )
<Atremka> с линуха пробросить получаецо? или с винды?
<artus> нетупи, ты с линухи кидаеш на вендовую машину, соответственно в голове нарисуй схему чего и куда у тебя пробрасываетцо
<artus> лучший чпособ чему-то научитцо решать реальные задачи, а чтение мануалов лишбы было - пустая трата времени :D
<aleksei`> я так и не понял задачу, понял только что вэб морда самса стоит где-то ))
<Atremka> на серве, а мне к ней из под линуха надо добраться
<Atremka> тьфу
<aleksei`> это всё в локалке?
<Atremka> из под винды
<Atremka> да
<aleksei`> в одной подсети?
<Atremka> да
<aleksei`> маршрутизатор есть?
<Atremka> да
<aleksei`> то есть твоя машина 192.168.1.2, а попасть надо на 192.168.1.4?
<aleksei`> эсли это вэб морда , то апач там где-то крутится
<aleksei`> значит порты 80 либо 443
<Atremka> fgfx cnfdbk
<Atremka> апач ставил
<aleksei`> ну поставить его мало
<Atremka> надо пробросить
<aleksei`> надо виртуальные хосты настроить, конфиги
<aleksei`> что пробросить?
<artus> aleksei`,  там все норм, он не пускает не с локалхоста просто
<artus> вот я и грю ему 80й прокинуть себе в форточки , но он маитцо фигней и строит сокс прокси )
<aleksei`> artus:  ну дык надо доп. конфиг поднять и хосты на удалёнке прописать
<aleksei`> чтоб машины знали куда идти
<aleksei`> самое простое решение
<artus> да ифига там ненадо ничего поднимать ,  нафиг ему светить его куданипопадя, да и к томуже пусть осваивает проброс портов , весч нужная
<aleksei`> ок, не вмешиваюсь в воспитательные работы ))
<artus> да что блин может быть проще чем пробросить 80й порт в локалкее, в одной подсетииии
<artus> не, не спорю что проще только если не через путю а на никсах это делаеш, но всеравно )
<aleksei`> зачем тогда сокс?
<aleksei`> o_0
<artus> вот и я спрашиваю нафига там сокс :D
<aleksei`> не, ну если поизвращаться, то можно конечно ))
<artus> но мальчик упорный, и простыми дорогами не ходит, даже в таком простом задании умудрилсо найти обходной путь
<aleksei`> скорее всего это первый попавшийся мануал на эту тему
<artus> пр осокс там говоритцо вообще самым последним примером ))
<aleksei`> это смотря как искать )
<Atremka> ssh -f -N -L 80:192.168.1.5:80 abc@192.168.1.4
<Atremka> оно??? или нет?
<aleksei`> https://habrahabr.ru/post/81607/     почитай
<artus> aleksei`, там про путю нислова  )) запутаеш его окончательно )
<Atremka> я отттуды и взял
<Atremka> так а зачем путя то?
<Atremka> если мне на сервере надо пробросить на клиент
<Atremka> на котором винда
<artus> ляяя, ля ля ля ляяяя ля ляяя
<artus> точно? ты внимательн очитал? )))
<andrex> а роутер нафига?
<artus> а где вы уже роутер откопали? :D
<andrex> ну я так спросил)
<andrex> в сети у него чето должно же быть)
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<Atremka> да мне инет не нужен мне на самс2 получить доступ надо
<Atremka> с ноута моего (вин) на сервер (лин)
<andrex> вон по второй ссылке зырь
<andrex> пойду почитаю че там тебе нада чтоб наверняка)
<andrex> Atremka: нук нарисуйка че там у тя между 1 компом и апачей твоей
<andrex> в которую ты так попасть не можеш
<Atremka> короче кабелем соединены 2 компутера, 1 - вин, 2 - лин. нужно получить доступ к вебморде самс2 с 1 на 2
<Atremka> так понятнее?
<andrex> эм береш и получаеш
<Atremka> ну недает
<aleksei`> я же спросил, есть ли маршрутизатор, он ответил утвердительно )
<andrex> в чем запарка то
<andrex> значит не 2 компа проводом
<andrex> или порты закрыты
<artus> арр, да харош его сбивать ))) ему туупо нужн опробросить в путе порт с удаленной машины в локалке на себя, всеееее
<andrex> или нет там нифига на том порту
<artus> правда он маетцо фигней и пытаетцо плюнуть с вервера в кудато :D
<andrex> ну тогды пусть
<aleksei`> ))
<Atremka> ssh -f -N -R 80:192.168.1.5:80 abc@192.168.1.4
<Atremka> так?
<Atremka> или нет?
<artus> нет
<artus> причем тут ссх бла бла бла к путе ?
<Atremka> В ПУТЕ ЕСЛИ Я ПРОПИШУ, ТО ПОКА ОН НЕАКТИВЕН ТО Я И НЕ СМОГУ ПОЛУЧИТЬ ДОСТУП К ВЕБМОРДЕ?Э
<Atremka> сори
<Atremka> капс
<Atremka> а в хабре способ чтоб доступ был постоянно
<Atremka> или нет?
<andrex> я с пути не умею порты пробрасывать)
<artus> тебе в путе надо прокинуть тунель, потом ты цепляешсо к серву и вуаля, пока ты подключен у тебя поднят тунель с проброшеным каналом , ну блин читай ты уже буквыыыы, а не разглядывай их
<Atremka> я понял
<Atremka> это
<andrex> да кста там жеш гуевина и все написано
<andrex> или ты еще один по англицки не бумбум)
<Atremka> путя на ру давно
<artus> у меня тут инквизитор ща померать будеть под сводами враждебной пещеры, я нить сюжета теряю а ты все не можеш простую истину осознать :D
<Atremka> ч0 за фильм?
<Atremka> 8-)
<andrex> ээ ты давай тунель кидай
<artus> да не фильм, так , произведение пишу :D
<andrex> фильм ему
<andrex> artus: ты там инка чтоль мучаеш?
<artus> не, все персонажи вымышлены :D
<andrex> ой все
<andrex> короче если он ща с винду не осилит пусть там сам парица тогда, подымает впн\хамач\носки\ссхтунель\танцует с бубном\чето еще\ походу мои нервы тож сломались)
<artus> ыыыыыаххахааааа
<artus> не, ну даже у меня с первого раза получилось когда я прокидывал себе с вебсервака локалхост :D надо было мне пхпмайадмин пощупать, так что все в путе работает, сам когдато проверял ))
<andrex> ну если мне взбредет в голову поставить винду и что коловать там спутями то наверное тож проброшу
<andrex> хотяя я там не видел даже еще как оно делаецо
<artus> ну когда до него дойдет что из под линухи админить линуху проще по определению - авось натянет на рабочую станцию линь ))
<artus> да там порт прописываетцо в одном месте и галочка типа, вобщем делов на 20 секунд повторить по картинке )
<andrex> да из винды даже винду админить не удобно хотяя ее фз откуда удобно
<Atremka> исх порт 80, назначение - 192.164.1.4:8888 (локальный/авто)
<Atremka> верно?
<andrex> чел знакомый там сидит через внц там чето колупаетсо в винсерве и вечно у него все что рабтает отваливается а он ток руками пускает, а я молчу сижу и ржу
<andrex> !windows | Atremka
<ubuntuhelp> Atremka: Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<tagezi> Atremka: ты из по динды админишь линь?
<tagezi> винды*
<andrex> вотакто
<tagezi> @devoice tagezi
<tagezi> жесть то какая... лучше молчание егнят пересмотреть, или чужие
<andrex> ээ зачем снял) а был свят свят)
<tagezi> мне теперь кошмары сниться будут :'(
<Atremka> мне надо из винды получить доступ к самс2 вебморде
<tagezi> да надоел он мне :)
<tagezi> чо я как нечеловек
<Atremka> ч0 мне одминить то?
<tagezi> из под линя... поставил инь себе и как в родной системе :)
<tagezi> сидишь в уютной консольке и админишь :)
<Atremka> объясни теперь в чем разница вебморды в вин и лин?
<Atremka> онажевеб
<tagezi> тыбы ещё с Nokia 3210 админил бы :))
<tagezi> ещё и через вебморду
<tagezi> Atremka: https://www.edx.org/course/linux-system-administration-essentials-linuxfoundationx-lfs201x
<artus> дело не в разнице вебморд, а в наличии нативныъх иснтрументов для сетевого мониторинга. общения. управления
<artus> то что из под венды через костыли делаеш - в лине одной строкой решаетцо
<tagezi> ха, а в этом курсе нетворк не даётся..
<tagezi> странно, вроде же был нормальный адванс курс.. испортили чтоли? (
<andrex> tagezi: тебе просто показалось)
<tagezi> наверное.. когда знаешь уже как-то не очень всматриваешься
 * artus на протяжении нескольких часов с умным видом пялитцо в терминал в который нескончаемым потоком сыпятцо наборы цифр
<tagezi> artus: иди к нам в матрицу :))
<artus> амм... а чего у вас там интересненького? гурии по райдеру положены? :D
<tagezi> вместо бегущих циферек ощущения и образы :))
<artus> ахха, ощущение того что зря столько на обеде сьел ибо в сон клонит и образ бутылочки темного пива стоит перед глазами :D
<tagezi> зато не нужно на жабе это всё обрабатывать :)
<artus> че есть под рукой то и мучаю :D
<aleksei`> Atremka: а у тебя машины хоть друг друга видят?
<aleksei`> пинги проходят?
<andrex> aleksei`: да отстань ты от него)
<aleksei`> а то если нет, то мучиться можно вечность ...\
<aleksei`> andrex: да я просто почитал переписку и она меня натолкнула на такие мысли ))
<andrex> неправильные мысли
<aleksei`> почему?
<andrex> правильные ему на канал винды
<Atremka> gbyue.ncz
<aleksei`> вот начальство будет завтра радовацо, развернул им овнклауд ))
<Atremka> пингуюцо
<Atremka> проблема в другом
<andrex> воттемполее
<aleksei`> а не, не будет радовацо, порты - то ещё не пробросил пров ))
<andrex> ваще я в гамазинку ушуршал
<andrex> да нафигаааа
<Atremka> проблема в том что в сквиде настроен интерсепт, и в нате ни один порт не пущен в обход, в итоге сквид просто блочит подключение
<andrex> прову чет пробрасывать там
<aleksei`> andrex: ну когда у проса контроль над сиськой, то только он и может пробросить и NAT сконфигурировать на интерфейс или влан
<andrex> artus: пни его)
<artus> чегоо??? причем тут сквид к локальным адресам и локалхосту? ненеси бред , завязывай ты уже курить невиданные доселе смеси )
<andrex> и его тож)
<artus> так, кофей меня достал, чем бы таким убить пол часа времени
<artus> блин, сколько всяких ништяков хочетцо купить,а лежащий свободный косарь с хвостиком все упорно говорит что я хотел себе китайский эндурик взять , прям хоть разорвись
<Atremka> http://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1605/ae/cd58fce51814.jpg
<artus> ну ясен фиг, у тебя жеж доступ на него только с локальной машины)
<artus> интересно, ты таки осилиш сегодня пробросить 80й порт или нет? :D
<Atremka> я уже все комбинации перепробовал и нихера - результат после каждого на картинке
<artus> серезно, а ты как стучишся то ?
<artus> алгоритм - пробрасываеш 80й порт с сервера на свою машину , на 8888 на пример, потом в браузере http://localhost:8888/sams2 и профит
<artus> последний зуб даю что ты нифига этого не далал
<Atremka> The requested URL /sams2 was not found on this server.
<Atremka> Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 8888
<artus> вау, чегото новенькое прям :D а чего в логах апача сыпетцо на аксесс и на ерорр?
<artus> Atremka, сматри, http://localhost:8888 если ты все правильно сделал должен тебе выдать ит воркс с апача сервака, такое ты имееш?
<Atremka> pishet notfound
<artus> вооо, прикольная лисапедка http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/viper-motard-zs-250-gy-IDhZifQ.html#321a4c69a9 :D
<Atremka> ни в эррор ни асссесс ничего не записал апач
<artus> значит ты до него нифига не достучалсо )
<Atremka> может в конфиге шито?
<Atremka> апача
<artus> ты жеж по мануалу его накатывал ? по мануалу, че там может быть не то
<artus> если бы ты прокинул порт и плюнул на несушествующую страницу тебе бы в ерор высыпало что ты дурак и нет тут никого , а так
<artus> вобщем рабочий день обявляю оконченым, все подомам :D
<Atremka> )))
<Atremka> АЗАЗА
<Atremka> сори
<Atremka> капс
<artus> гг
<artus> ыт кстати идеш на рекорд :D
<tagezi> @vioce Atremka
<tagezi> @voice Atremka
<tagezi> вот :)
<tagezi> прощён
<tagezi> пока :)
<andrex> а я так не умаю)
<andrex> нада забанить ;D
<tagezi> а развлекать кто нас будит? :))
<andrex> yfqltv rjujybnm)
<andrex> найдем когонить
<Atremka> "Славик незаменим"
<Atremka> )))
<andrex> вон пусик есть)
<andrex> ага слваик не заменимы. блян
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> чет я разучился букавки прально выстраивать
<Atremka> андрекс в теме)
<tagezi> угу.. смотри, договоришься :))
<Atremka> отсыпь лучше)))
<andrex> иди своб проблему решай лучше, а то я отсыплюю щас, так отсыплююю
 * andrex седня щедрый
<Atremka> лан
<Atremka> всем ББ
<Atremka> до завтро
<tagezi> серван на кубунту толи досят, толи он просто тормаз
<tagezi> 250 кб/сек :(
<andrex> нафиг он те
<andrex> с торрента качни)
<tagezi> у меня торенты заблочены провом
<andrex> вах
<andrex> а нафиг она те сдалась то кубуюнта эта
<tagezi> я хрен знает как, но вот не пахают они, даже не качают
<andrex> давай я те расшарю)
<andrex> образ валяется вроде гдето)
<tagezi> да на ноуте вин 8.. там что-то хитрое сделали, блин..
<tagezi> нужно почитать как это добро ставить
<andrex> не вродь ток 14.4 386
<andrex> tagezi: ннада?
<tagezi> не, спасибо... нужно 64
<andrex> превереда)
<andrex> а то мну тут 1 раз тыкнуть и ужеб качал на сотке)))
<andrex> или скок у тя там тянет)
<tagezi> ну, у жены 8 игов памяти, ядумаю её лучше 64 поставить и не снашаться с пае ядром
<tagezi> жрать они будут одинаково, по сути
<andrex> да онж щас и 32 видит всю память
<andrex> и че она > 4 гб на процесс может отдать?
<andrex> жаба кодер))
<tagezi> да запросто.. она видяшки хочет верстать
<tagezi> оно там жрёт как не всебя
<andrex> аа ну эт тогда да
<andrex> хехе нада образов накачать и сидеть раздовать
<andrex> кому образа есплатные образа 100 р)
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> у тебя чо безлимит бесплатный? :)
<andrex> ну да)
<tagezi> мажор
<andrex> я за год оплачиваю и сплю)
<tagezi> вот кто рутрекер держит :))
<andrex> а там еще и скидки
<andrex> получаются каждый 3 месяц бесплатно
<andrex> тоесть 4 при оплате 3х
<andrex> или 3тий при оплате 2х
<andrex> чет я запутался
<andrex> ну короче скидки
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> оо.. 43 минуты осталось :)))
<andrex> мне тебя жалко)
<andrex> че та качаеш то?
<andrex> какую весию?
<tagezi> образ кубунты 14.04
<tagezi> ничего, посмотрб как дуалбут сделать на компе пока, а то с вин 8 не общался до этого
<andrex> чет все зеркала перепробовал они все начинает за здравие а заканчивают максимум кб 600
<andrex> а во 1 чет норм
<andrex> http://ftp.linux.org.tr/kubuntu/trusty/release/kubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso вот этот)
<andrex> хотяя тож по тихой падает но в начале прям 7 мегабит шпарил)
<andrex> все упала до полторы мегабита)
<andrex> а осталось скачать всего ничего
<andrex> о скачал)
<andrex> tagezi: :p
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/275296/ от оно чё, михалыч
<andrex> tagezi: че как там твое ничего)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: это уже всем давно известно)
<andrex> причем если с виндой то для госконтор еще и каждые 2 года покупать лицензии нада вроде как
<andrex> всмысле для любых контор
<andrex> вобщем оно там не долговечное как для обычного гражданя
<tagezi> andrex: да, скачалось уже :))
<andrex> да у мну тоже
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> вечер качаний?
<andrex> да
<andrex> на стуле
<aleksei`> вот я и дома
<andrex> с зеркал не качается, сидим качаемся на стульях)
<andrex> aleksei`: зачем домой пришел?
<andrex> завтра опять идти из дому
<andrex> зачем такие мученья
<SergeyIT> качалка же
<SergeyIT> туды-сюды
<aleksei`> то есть исходя из твоей логики, делаю умозаключение, что ты дома не живёшь всю рабочую неделю? ))
<andrex> огаа
<andrex> нее
<andrex> я не хожу на работу)
<aleksei`> ездишь? ))
<SergeyIT> значит она идет к тебе
<andrex> дааа
<andrex> не царское это дело ваще)
<SergeyIT> бедняга... :( Это навечно
<SergeyIT> сейчас закончу, встречусь с девочкой и поедем домой.... и никакой работы
<tagezi> :)) ты наверное хотел сказать с бабушкой? :)))
<andrex> нуу для тебя бабушка для него девочка)
<andrex> все норм
<andrex> ссл обновилось
<andrex> я ваще чет думаю на libressl переползти
<andrex> задолбало
<SergeyIT> возраст значения не имеет - важен взгляд на жизнь
<andrex> балтун такой балтун вапшн
<andrex> хмм +r чтоли вернуть
<andrex> пушай  логописаки спать идут)
<tagezi> а чо +r делает?
<andrex> registered only
<tagezi> а причем тут логописаки
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> ну висят не залогиненые некоторые ваще даже
<andrex> и дублирующие ся
<andrex> судя по хостам
<tagezi> жалко чтоли? :)
<andrex> да
<tagezi> народу не много
<tagezi> или ты решил таким методом увеличить количество разговоров? :)
<andrex> ну от того что мертвые души тут висеть будет их больше не станет поотваливаются через месяца 2 сниму)
<andrex> а можно дубликатов просто переьанить гг
<andrex> tagezi: зато победили твои любимые part\join флуды)
<tagezi> это мы ещё посмотрим :))
<tagezi> может народ просто не сожет зайти.. так как сасл не пользует :))
<tagezi> у меня такое было с #gentoo-ru
<andrex> на бунту и фриноде ваще все незарегеные отвалившиеся переправляются на другой канал гг
<andrex> ну через вебморду вроде можно
<andrex> такчто фиг с ними если не могут победить клиент свой корявый
<tagezi> нада морощенку скушать и ставить систему :)
<andrex> а не незя
<andrex> ладно ты победил)
<andrex> ща приползет балтун) как отвалится снова
<andrex> во первый пошел)
<tagezi> а вот этого не понимаю
<andrex> хехехе
<andrex> BalTun: baltun_ привет блезняшки
<andrex> правда оно не ответит
<andrex> ибо на незарегиных стоит quiet так сказать от флудеров защищаемсо)
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> жабу закрыли?
<andrex> да
<Sergey_IT> я только правил проги на ней когда-то... ничего не писал
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-05
<andrex> спите да, ленивцы
<Atremka> всем прив
<artus> утр
<artus> andrex, tagezi Atremka утря говорю, што вы тама папряталисяя :D на построение опаздываете :D
<Atremka> планерка?
<artus> перекличка, хотя мина и планерку, чего у нас на повестке дня сегодня ?
<Atremka> утра доброго!)
<Atremka> на повестке дня - одна фигня)
<artus> ну это как всегда, даже не обсуждаетцо, а интересненького ничего не завезли? :D
<Atremka> завезли)))
<artus> ну так выкладывай , чегой молчиш то
<Atremka> http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1605/1d/ca342b1d5814.jpg
<Atremka> волшебные пендели дяди артуса пошли на пользу
<artus> ляя, когда ты уже для себя откроеш itmages.ru
<artus> мои пендели всегда на пользу )
<Atremka> я ими вашпе не пользоваюсь, просто радикал 1 в списках гугла)
<artus> а прийдетцо) к тому же там и клиент есть для автозаливки на хостинг и выдачи линка прямого на картинку, так что запиши себе в полезняшки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> анекдот времен становления новой молодой россии. "Девушка, вы могли бы полюбить радикала? - Ради чего??"
<Atremka> в полезняшки записал
<artus> Джонни, это еще при совке был баян же :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в совке их небыло. уже после совка партий расплодилось
<artus> перевирать запад начали задолго до развала :D
<artus> а сколько настрочили юмора на базе того же бернарда шоу, вобщем ничто не ново под луной :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> петросян плагиатил Шоу?
<artus> о, я даже не представляю кого он мог плагиатить пока интернета небыло  :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так контрабанда ж в самиздательском виде
<Atremka> артус, а ну-ка "Поддержка библиотеки сжатия Zlib" в графе "Библиотеки ПХП" - пишет не установлено. Подкинь статейку как можно подсосать ЗЛИБ не при сборке а ужо после
<artus> через апт жеж)
<artus> apt-cashe search zlib
<Atremka> apt-get -y install zlib
<artus> или как там
<Atremka> ok
<artus> apt-cashe policy search zlib
<Atremka> apt-cache не найдена команда
<artus> кароче табом найдеш) или aptitude search zlib
<Atremka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16231011/
<Atremka> и ч0 мне с этим делать то?
<artus> apt-get update && apt-get install libgcrypt11-dev zlib1g-dev
<Atremka> ну злиблг то понятно, а откуда и зачем либгкрипт11?
<artus> шоббуло
<Atremka> азаза
<artus> ставь давай :D
<Atremka> поставиль
<artus> оно один фиг тебе надо буит
<Atremka> да и еще на форумах пишуть щито саве-моде не работает
<Atremka>  что оставлять как есть off?
<Atremka> или есть обходные пути?
<artus> чивооо ?
<Atremka> Директива	Рекомендуется	Установлено
<Atremka> safe_mode	on	off
<artus> так, я не понял, кому из нас платят за настройку ? :D
<Atremka> кстате, после проверки требований ЗЛИБ пишет все равно не установлено(((
<Atremka> 8'-(
<artus> ну дык включи его в пхп ини :D
<artus> который в этк , котороый в убунте, который на сервере котороый построил ТЫ:D
<Atremka> okay
<artus> вроде как только четверг а я уже не хочу работать и хочу выходные :(
<Atremka> скоро 3 дня буит
<Atremka> послезавтро
<Atremka> и мне картоху сажать)
<artus> втопку такие развлечения, проще купить
<Atremka> мы ж в деревне живем
<Atremka> нам норм развлекуха
<Atremka> кинотеатров нет, клубов нет
<Atremka> ))))
<Atremka> бляха-муха, включил, рестарт сделал, даже сервер перезагрузил - все равно пишет не установлено. ш0 за бяда?
<artus> шо ты включил?
<artus> zlib.output_compression = On zlib.output_compression_level = 6  и в хтаксесс php_flag zlib.output_compression On
<artus> php_value zlib.output_compression_level ?
<Atremka> бррр
<Atremka> это в одном файле все?
<artus> вобщем нифига ты не включал по ходу ))) читай внимательнее )
<Atremka> ооо
<Atremka> тут надо раскоменчивать получаццо
<Atremka> эммм
<Atremka> я не на апаче
<Atremka> fhnec
<Atremka> артус
<artus> чего
<Atremka> Создать файл Makefile:
<Atremka> ./configure
<artus> зачем?
<artus> что ты там маешся фигней? ))
<Atremka> http://meteolab.ru/edu/linux/lib/    добавляю zlib в nginx
<artus> тяк тяжело спросит ьу гугла как прикрутить злиб к пехепе? )) на бубунте, так чтоб из реп и не собирать
<artus> нафигааа тебе негинксссссс????????
<artus> ты упоролся?
<Atremka> ye nfr yf fgfxt yt gjikj
<Atremka> тьфку
<Atremka> на паче не пошло
<Atremka> я на нгиксе
<Atremka> поставил
<Atremka> заработало
<artus> ты блин проксу сетапиш месяц, тебе только негинкса для счастья не хватало )
<Atremka> но на нем то работат, а с апачем не катит мне
<artus> я не знаю чего надо делать чтоб у тебя апач не взлетел, он вообще левой ногой . лошади, найденой на обочине поднимаетцо ,
<artus> у тебя и порты не пробрасывались
<Atremka> зато в отличии от апача нгинкс встал за 2 мин
<artus> я ж неспорю ) ну если ты осилил негинкс знать вопросов по нему у тебя нет) настраивай самс )
<Atremka> просто в мане было 2 варика, через апач и через нгинкс
<Atremka> вот я и попробовал по 2
<Atremka> и прошло
<Atremka> просто скажи из тех строк что я написал - это значит создать файл с именем маккефайл и со строкой ./кофигуре?
<artus> нафига оно тебе ?
<artus> и что значит создать? :D
<artus> оно у тебя должно быть как бе
<Atremka> ну злиб прикрутить к нгинксу
<Atremka> я ссыль кидал сам глянь, там есть про злиб
<Atremka> в конфиге нгикса я не нашел пункта вкл злиб
<artus> ты типа wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/libpng/zlib/1.2.8/zlib-1.2.8.tar.gz и тд ?
<Atremka> угу
<artus> иди нафиг, маешся херней, сам развлекайся, может до тебя дойдет что ты откровенным бредом занимаешся, и нафига тебе компилить зелиб если ты его из реп поставил и он в системе уже стоит
<Atremka> ну так как его тогда в нгинксе вкл?
<artus> в душе не ... ты же сказал что у тебя в негинксе все работает, значит замечательно , и негинскс ты небось с поддержкой пхп собрал и мемкешеда и остальными приблудами
<Atremka> apt-get install nginx php5 php5-fpm mysql-server php5-gd php5-mysql
<artus> ну дык кури маны по пхп и негинксу, поле перед тобой не паханое, на пару месяцев таким темпом хватит :D
<Atremka> а апач у меня не ходил урл на хосте
<Atremka> и щито мне делать?
<artus> у фсех апач хаиль у тибянихадиль, начальника, мая нибельмеше ничивоо , думати аднака нада
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> дароф тезка, почему на работу опаздываеш
<Atremka> ky
<aleksei`> artus: не опаздываю, а задерживаюсь )
<artus> вот только ненадо напускать на себя важности) =так и скажи тчо драли на шефском ковре за невыполнение плана :D
<aleksei`> ну а как же без этого? ))
<anton_p> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<aleksei`> только драть сегодня после обеда будут на собрании
<Atremka> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4231173/8857ecd3
<artus> вот так, без предварительных ласк, ну так же нельзяяяя
<aleksei`> начальству всё можно )
<aleksei`> Atremka: смотрю прогресс ))
<Atremka> артус так не считает)))
<artus> никакого, вместо того чтоб врубить поддержку злиба в апаче он накатил негинкс и все так же продолжает тупить )
<Atremka> так апач даже не давал доступа к самсу
<Atremka> ну включил бы я зли в апаче а доступа то к самсу не было бы
<anton_p> чот я забыл, бывает в ирке игнор персонажа?
<artus> ыыыыыы
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> Atremka: слушай что дядька artus говорим и наматывай на ус )) я в своё время слушал, делал как он говорит и дорос до начальства ))
<anton_p> и продолжил дальше расти...
<aleksei`> неа, артус теперь нового подавана нашёл ))
<artus> никого я не искал, оно само прилипло :D
<Atremka> усов не выросло еще
<Atremka> )))
<aleksei`_> вот так вот, разрывы появились ...
<anton_p> подаван -- лол
<Admin1488> а че утро было?
<artus> ну расказывайте чего интересного у кого
<Atremka> судя по чату интересного огого как много
<artus> да судя по чату как то все тухленько :(
<Atremka> угу, прям как у той лошади которая левой ногой апачи настраивает)
<il_> ))) почему левой?
<artus> ну какая на обочине валялась той и настраивали :D
<Atremka> я не знаю чего надо делать чтоб у тебя апач не взлетел, он вообще левой ногой . лошади, найденой на обочине поднимаетцо
<Atremka> цитата
<Atremka> )))
<artus> прям уровня старого баша :D
<il_> а руками не пробовали?))))) удобней же
<artus> руками оно читерски :D
<il_> только хардкор?)
<Atremka> БДСМ
<il_> О_о
<artus> хардкор ито поставить апач, глянуть что по деволту там не поднимаетцо злиб, поставить негинкс и в убунте, при сттоящем злибе из реп какого то рожна пытатцо собрать его из исходников. хотя это уже даже не хардкор :D
<il_> а зачем негинкс??
<artus> вот и мне это интересно
<Atremka> ну все-таки я тут понял почему у линукс всего несколько процентов рынка), судя по всему оно будет менятся только в деятые процента а потом и в сотые процента рынка)
<artus> мальчегг, если ты перестанеш нести чуш то ты поймеш что никсы это 80% рынка, так или иначе) а уж высоконагруженые сервисы и остальные облачные ништяки которые вытесняют вп\дски и подавно
<artus> и да, тат вам не в форточках, некст,некст,некст,окей и типаадмин , это даже не уровени еникея :D
<Atremka> людям влом думать (по своему примеру), поэтому дядя Билл захватит рынок рано или поздно. Это мое мнение
<Atremka> лан, я на обед )))
<artus> наивный, рынок чего? рынок телефонов который он мечтал захватить - уже просрал, рынок настолок? дык это не его заслуга если че) рынок серверов - аххахааааа
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> о, тагезя вылез из берлоги
<SergeyIT> и не только...
<artus> и выползая разбудил сережку :D
<tagezi> да я чото сегодня спал долго
<SergeyIT> уверен, что проснулся?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> сижу туплю, значит не проснулся
<tagezi> жарко у нас.. по дошке жара бъёт, наверное, нихрена не соображает
<tagezi> виндовс нехт.нет.* угу, я вчера пол часа точно искал как там в биос перезагрузиться :))
<tagezi> всё не для людей сделано... только хомячки им пользоваться и могут
<SergeyIT> лед надо было зимой запасать
<tagezi> можно просто голову в моразилку положить :)
<artus> дадада, предварительно скальпировав ее, а еще можно не нарушая кожного покрова, аккуратненько молоточком раскрошить кости, вытянуть пинцетиком через носопырку а потом в глазницы насыпать горячего песка, переодически меняя его на свежераскаленный
<artus> , тогда на выходе по прошествии недельки мы получим аккуратный брелочек :D
<artus> или вы о чем ? :D
<tagezi> читать влом.. много буков... можно покороче? :))
<aleksei`_> пойти чтоль хавнуть?
<tagezi> похавать*
<tagezi> aleksei`_: ты откуда?
<aleksei`_> не, мне перед собранием именно зхавнуть )
<aleksei`_> tagezi: всмысле откуда я? )
<tagezi> териториально
<aleksei`_> Латвия
<tagezi> ы
<tagezi> тааак
<aleksei`_> ты уже 5й раз спрашиваешь
<aleksei`_> я знаю что ты тоже
<aleksei`_> можешь не говорить
<tagezi> а нигде не проскакивало, что латвийские библиотеки перешли на ЛО? :))
<tagezi> нет, я с финляндии
<aleksei`_> ну или с финляндии ))
<tagezi> и да, я такие вещи запоминаю :)
<artus> сказ о том ка кна русском канале спорили фин с латышом :D
<aleksei`_> а я не латыш ))
<artus> пофиг, тагезя тоже не вин )
<tagezi> :)
<artus> *ф
<aleksei`_> меня занесла судьба сюда ...
<aleksei`_> точнее родителей в советской время
<artus> пошли отмазки :D
<artus> я не я, я просто разместил обяву :D
<aleksei`_> пойду обедать, потом по плану раздача ))
<tagezi> вазилин купи по дороге :)
<artus> через 7 минут жеж
<aleksei`_> припасено заранее
<artus> какие людии
<Scrimmer> ого, артус
<Scrimmer> ты жив
<artus> живее всех живых :D
<Scrimmer> а чего морозился столько времени ? я тут столько раз заходил, чтобы с тобой пообщаться
<Scrimmer> а ты не отвечал
<artus> аммм. наверно потому что небыло меня) а ты в знцу стучался? надо было если на пинги не откликаюсь в личку стукнуть, оно бы мне потом из хистори вылезло бы
<Scrimmer> ребя, подскажите, если монтировать удаленный диск(WebDAV) через демон davfs2, то файлы из этого диска будут занимать место на сервере?
<Scrimmer> artus: да я тебе и тут писал, и в личку
<artus> сфигли им занимать место если у тебя сетевой диск по факту )
<artus> нуууу значит потерялось ) в телеграм надо было стучать аль в рельсу ))
<Scrimmer> а фиг его, может они наркоманы ?
<Scrimmer> а ник в телеграме какой ?
<artus>  @artusadm
<tagezi> ты не понял, он спрашивает, будут ли они занимать место на удалёном диске :)
<Scrimmer> нет, ты не понял
<tagezi> нет, я понял, это ты не понял :)
<Scrimmer> слишком сложно
<artus> они будут занимать место именно там куда ты их положиш) на сетевой положиш - в интернетиках займет место ) на локальный - на винте )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно при закачке еще в .davfs в хоме валяется. особливо если заливка была с ошибкой и не подтерло за собой
<Scrimmer> есть сервер с 20 гб диском, и есть яндекс диск с 270 гб, и вот на яндекс хочу бэкапы лить
<artus> ну на время синхронизации разве что
<artus> заливай, в чем проблема )
<Scrimmer> но порой ругается, что места нету на диске
<Scrimmer> и отваливается мускул :[
<artus> а места то сколько ?
<Scrimmer> 20 гб на локальном
<Scrimmer> vps обычный 1 шт.
<artus> ато я как то решил снапшот сделать в esxi , атски, а потом когда она грохнулась в даун я узрел что у меня вообще в сторадже осталось 11 меров :D
<Scrimmer> во-во, настроил всё, вроде льется, месяц всё хорошо было, уехал на 2 дня в поездку, а оно, зараза, хлоп и упало. и всё, сервер лежал
<Scrimmer> пришлось интернет в лесу ловить
<tagezi> это всегда так.. уехал и оно бабах :)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: это всё ты
<artus> блин, перемотал дрипку - фигня какая-то , а опять перематывать лень :(
<artus> Atremka, ну что лентяй, прохлаждаесо ? :D
<Atremka> а то
<Atremka> после обеду влом что-то делать
<artus> ыыы, жучара
<tagezi> правильно, работа не в волк... можно поучиться :))
<Atremka> по большому счету, я отмазался от этой затеи))) но моск не дает покою, фиг с ним через год но я осилю)))
<artus> аххахааааа, ааааааааааааа, я рыдаааююююююююю, нее, я просто , тут так нельзя выражатцо :D
<artus> не, ну я мог бы понять если бы тебе поставили родить балансировку каналов на фре а ты в этом не в зуб ногой, это еще пананятно, причем тогда адекватных то инструментов небыло, эт щас мона накидать скриптец и обойтись малой кровью, но блин, тупо, по ману
<artus> алу настроить проксю., ну это же прям жесть :D
<aleksei`> чёт сегодня кидает меня ...
<Atremka> Artus ты тут?
<tagezi> хаха, кубунта с лайфа не запускается :))
<tagezi> жесть то какая.. что с убунтой стряслось.. кто же она так глючит то? (
<SergeyIT> у меня lubuntu тоже не грузилась 10 дней назад (с мультилоад тоже)
<aleksei`> вроде запускается же
<tagezi> убунта половину оборудования не видит, блин, даже вайфай
<tagezi> казявки
<aleksei`> походу ддосят их, скорость скачки никакая
<tagezi> угу.. туркское зеркало более менее пашет
<tagezi> я 14.04 качал
<aleksei`> не. с торрента наверное будет проще накатить
<aleksei`> ))) весело Saving to: āzcs-8.6.0_GA_1153.UBUNTU14_64.20141215151116.tgzā какие - то чёрточки над буквами появились ))
<tagezi> http://ftp.linux.org.tr/kubuntu/trusty/release/kubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<tagezi> андрюха вчера этот качал
<aleksei`> lf c njhhtynf e;t crfxfkjcm ))
<aleksei`> да с торрента за 1 мин скачал ))
<aleksei`> ммм, почему 04.4, уже спаяли новый?
<tagezi> незнаю, наверное..
<tagezi> и он чото жесть как глючит (
<tagezi> вайфай не может подключить.. вроде с лайфа всё на свете подключал
<tagezi> а тут блин, видеокарту не видит, флешка глючит, вафлю не видит, аудио не видит.. как-будто из 2000 года пришёл
<aleksei`> с торрента ещё 14.04.3 тянет
<aleksei`> т вообще, очень плохая привычка в консоли нажимать ctrl+c, ооочень ...
<tagezi> да, нужно жать ресет :)
<aleksei`> нужно перед тем как нажать что-то мозг включать
<tagezi> нужно перед тем как запускать то во время работы чего нужно жать контр-ц мозг включать.. потом уже поздно
<aleksei`> мать его, прывычки виндузятника сказываются ... (((
<aleksei`> хехе, последним апдейтом самбу окончательно доломали ))) теперь смбклиент даже пароль не запрашивает, тупо не видит шару ))
<artus> ибо нефиг)
<aleksei`> правильно, нефиг на шары ходить ))
<artus> шары для слабакоффф
<artus> нормальные пацаны нфс юзают :D
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<artus> кансерв, забери голос у страшка :D
<tagezi> блин.. как влом вообще что-то сегодня делать.. страницу текста 2,5 часа мучаю
<aleksei`> дипломка?
<tagezi> попереводиь никто не хочет.. там просто всё :)
<artus> огааа, вот бы еще завтрашний день пережить и норм
<tagezi> нет.. перевод анонса ЛО
<tagezi> artus: о, по твою душу ^ :)
<artus> так, ненадо тут, мой делирий протекает без ексцесов, и чужие белочки мне ненужны :D
<Atremka> в файл хтакес прописать как злиб?
<Atremka> точнее как его открыть
<tagezi> Atremka: ресетом вредно пользоваться :))
<Atremka> это не ресет
<Atremka> это инет падает)
<andrex> Scrimmer: айяйяй
<andrex> виндовод пришол)
<Scrimmer> ашотакое
<Scrimmer> у меня на виртуалке убунта... )
<tagezi> школьнег :)
 * andrex облил полу святой полу водой Scrimmer
<Scrimmer> andrex: на ноуте трудно было фш запустить из под убунты :[
<Scrimmer> не обессудь
<andrex> а ты его купил?
<Scrimmer> страшные вещи говоришь, уважаемый
<Scrimmer> я бедный студент
<andrex> а я краб
<andrex> artus: бу!!!!!!!!
<andrex> вшатвай ленивая шелезяка
<Scrimmer> проснулся дядька
<Scrimmer> всех дергает
<andrex> я и не спал
<andrex> я просто моча записывал
<andrex> л
<SergeyIT> фш - фен-шуй?
<andrex> эхх скучные вы какието, уйду я от вас
<tagezi> и уда ты уйдёшь? :)
<andrex> куданить уйду))
<andrex> на улицу гулять
<andrex> и кушать шококладку
<andrex> Scrimmer: че как там виндовс чирик
<Scrimmer> andrex: чирик не по пацану зашёл вообще
<andrex> так те и нада
<Scrimmer> странная система, серая, в плане дизайна отвратительная
<Scrimmer> на ноуте 8.1 и норм
<Scrimmer> а ты, хлопчик, на каком дебиане сидишь ?
<andrex> на debiane которы сорс базед
<andrex> мне не сказали а я сам не знаю)
<andrex> чет я решил на 4.4.9 ведре остаться, пока чет полезное не выйдет. а то выходют выходют а току как с козла молока
<Scrimmer> andrex: в игры играешь ?
<andrex> нее
<andrex> ленивость чет
<andrex> ченить начну играть потом через лет 20 продолжу если продолжу
<SergeyIT> внуки не дадут
<andrex> внуков в проэкте нет еще и проэкта в проэкте нет
<aleksei`> тыщь
<andrex> нету тыщ
<tomfarr> тыщь улетело
<andrex> ветрой сдуло
<tomfarr> угу
<aleksei`> )
<tomfarr> доллар пал сегодня на 1,5%
<tomfarr> Зато в ту пятницу цук вырос
<tomfarr> на 3
<tagezi> жесть.. кубунту не получается поставить рядом с виндой.. чото мои руки вообще не понятно откуда растут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это как так?
<andrex> там efi?
<tagezi> ну, сначала сношался с флешкой, что-то образ было не записать... потом загрузился и всё вроде поставил, но грузиться в линух оно не хочет
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> мсовская хрень эта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и wubi не работает?
<tagezi> не пробовал.. и я помню он раньше сильно глючил
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=277347.msg2185283#msg2185283 такое у тя там?
<andrex> попрлбуй как я написал))
<UNIm95> tagezi: secureboot выруби нафиг
<tagezi> у меня оно само перезагрузилось, я не знаю куда граб встал
<UNIm95> Лол
<UNIm95> удачи в поисках
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати. решил поставить на gpt диск. в финале получил сюрприз от grub. c наскоку не нашел ничего удобоваримого про grub+gpt
<tagezi> небыла обычного диалога "уда моставить насекомое"
<andrex> убунта кста норм с секюрном режимм работает
<andrex> вот другие лини нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: super grub disk загрузочный найди
<tagezi> где?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в интернете
<andrex> на луне
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> нафига он нужен то?
<andrex> вобще груб этот нафиг ненужен)
<andrex> можно прям чтобы uefi грузило ведро а ведро остальное)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://linewb.ru/publ/super_grub2_disk_opisanie/5-1-0-64 в 2-х словах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шарит по винту, и может грузануть любую систему что найдет
<tagezi> andrex: я не понимаю как прописать в efi другой загрузчик
<andrex> я тоде фз
<tagezi> там какието P4 .. хотя загрузочный первый, а винда 3
<tagezi> а если efi нахрен снести?
<tagezi> граб же может загрузить винду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для загрузчика должен быть раздел, кажется даже в fat и потом раздел с системой
<andrex> я про то что можно ведро скопилять с поддержой ефи и ведро будет само себя запускать) правда его кажды раз нажа будет после обновления копипастить в efi раздел))
<tagezi> нафиг мне ведро?
<andrex> дак у него винда там есть
<andrex> есть значит фат раздел
<andrex> а нафиг те груб)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0_%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80_%D1%81_efi
<andrex> можно сислинух ваще
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> у меня диск странно расчерчен, там 1 метр пустой, потом дист 1 с хвостом метров под efi, потом 160 метров скрытый, потом винда 300м, потом пустой на 500 метров, потом 200 метров скрытый
<tagezi> как-то так
<andrex> хех я умудрился вкорячит раздел 30 митровый ваще) хотя оно упорно не хотело его создавать типо слишком маленький)
<tagezi> 100 с хвостом*
<andrex> tagezi: винда размечат так
<tagezi> на семёрке не было такого
<andrex> в хрюнделе ваще при создании нового раздела каждый раз 8 метров пустые оставались)
<andrex> тупая фигня
<tagezi> если бы винда была не важна на диске, можно было бы вообще эксперементировать как угодно, а винда на этом компе пока нужна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> метр в начале это для выравнивания
<andrex> в ефи разделе там чето появилось хоть напоминающие линуховый файлик загрузки)
<andrex> ?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: вначале обычно стоит область куда загрусчик ставиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> область загрузчика не отражается в файловой системе
<tagezi> я обычно туда граб гружу, чтобы отдельный диск под него не делать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати диск mbr или gpt
<tagezi> это если она помечена как загрузочная
<tagezi> дистк gpt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня груб отказывался ставится на gpt диск. разбираться было лень. форматнул в mbr
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугли  grub2 + gpt. efi не причем
<andrex> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0505/h_1462471547_8498727_f57083053c.png какое выравнивание? откуда это все))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: sda1 start 2048. а перед ним?
<tagezi> да это асус так диск разбыл.. можно былобы сделать образы разделов, поидее и перекантовать его, но чото сыкорно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<tagezi> что нет?
<tagezi> пер первой областью загрусчик, он в некоторых прогах показан а некоторых нет
<andrex> загрузочный сектор)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> загрузочный сектор ваще малявочный
<tagezi> он на флешках тоже автоматом делается.. там всякая хрень шраниться, типа системной таблицы и всё ткое
<andrex> 1024 сектор 1024 копия
<andrex> грубо говоря
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> ночера _
<tagezi> )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-06
<Atremka> фсем доброго утра
<Atremka> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<Atremka> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<artus> ке ке ке
<artus> Atremka, чего бегаеш? ))
<Atremka> отваливается инет)
<artus> четак? паламаль?
<Atremka> не
<Atremka> провайдер от бога
<artus> врешшш
<Atremka> + вифи
<artus> вифи тут причем? ))
<Atremka> на гумнороутерах
<Atremka> связб плохая
<Atremka> и длинке тупят
<Atremka> я не трогал тут этого, по золотому правилу - работат-нетрнь
<artus> эх, фигня все это ))
<artus> на трибуну поднимаетцо aleksei` , ему право голоса
<aleksei`> утра
<aleksei`> ))
<artus> начало положено, поддержим же его апладисментами, утра, утра, утраа
<artus> :D
<Atremka> bravo
<Atremka> bis bis
<aleksei`> смотрю мне рады, это хорош ))
<aleksei`> *хорошо
<Atremka> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4235087/8177652e
<Atremka> Artus
<Atremka> меня на прошлой работе напарник называл коротко и отражал всю мою суть
<Atremka> Жук-самоёб (сори за мой французский)
<artus> неужто ты осилил в самс зайти :D
<artus> фи, а нафига тебе венда?
<artus> если буш на ней сидеть - отродясь нифига ничемму не научисо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это тема для кед
<artus> гг
<Atremka> это 10
<Atremka> это ноут чтоб в WoT поиграть
<Atremka> а на линухе танцы с бубном и с потерей производительности
<artus> мда, как все запущено
<Atremka> )))
<artus> ...здеш , руки у тя просто из задницы, так бы и сказал
<Atremka> я думал на кеды соскочить
<artus> я вот под линью гонял еще в стадии беты, когда это небыло мейнстримом, и нифига падений небыло никаких
<Atremka> но че то я очкую)))
<artus> втопку кеды, они унылы
<Atremka> почему?
<Atremka> сервер рулит?)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рУлит или рулИт?
<artus> причем тут сервер к кедам? O_o
<Atremka> типа настолко уныло что луче ком строка нежели кеда
<Atremka> ну я захаживал на гном, мине не понравилось люто
<artus> а на кедах все фантазия закончилась? хотя если выбор между кедами и юнити, то лучше вообще на голых иксах :D
<Atremka> луче мне кажецо унити
<Atremka> чем гном
<artus> ясно, лучше жрать хоть какое то гогно но лишбы было гогно
<Atremka> ну а ты щито предлагаешь? я просто оболочек то толком не наю (унити/гном/кеда/лхде)
<artus> или крыс, или лхде, если уж на то пошло, хотя как по мне 3й гном няшен ) я или на 3м гноме сижу, или на openbox'е , остальнео фтопку
<Atremka> что за крыс?
<artus> xfce
<Atremka> а что крыс и лхде пошти одно и то же (оч на Вин Хрю похожи)
<Atremka> а опенбох на унити
<Atremka> судя по скринам
<Atremka> )))
<artus> мдя)
<Atremka> вроде пытаюсь не дробить сообщения, но пальца сами тянуцо к энтеру, и мысли догонят после энтера! пора в лошки
<artus> http://orig00.deviantart.net/2c5a/f/2012/155/9/d/9db3e66209302080597eb2dc594dae5c-d527klx.png в каком месте это юнити? ))
<artus> http://zenux.ru/media/screenshots/OpenBox__10-04-2010-12-02-02.png или это ))
<artus> Atremka, http://pre12.deviantart.net/0022/th/pre/f/2013/298/9/c/just_black_my_new_openbox_theme_by_leodelacruz-d6rscbl.png  ))
<Atremka> а что за архитектура i686??? или у меня глюки
<artus> а нафиг тебе 64?
<artus> да и пофиг какая, какую поставиш такая и будет, что за вопрос дурацкий))
<Atremka> да не я просто 386 знаю, а вот на скрине 686 что-то прям гребу
<artus> а, дык 386 эт до 4х пней было, а птом 686 , ну это все 32х битка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это 586 + 100
<artus> ыыы
<artus> вобщем 686 и 86_64  на выбор )
<Atremka> кинь статейку о различиях лин 64 и 32
<Atremka> ток без суперзаумных слов
<Atremka> для лоханов вроде меня
<artus> я те гугл штоль? )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты DuckDuckGO
<artus> Atremka, во, мож в виртуалке погонять https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<andrex> дыаааааа
<andrex> привет наркоманы:D
<artus> опааа опааа, а кито это тут такой бодрячком, неужто андрюху выпустилии
<andrex> artus: ну ты понял
<artus> :D
<andrex> если не понял то где бот?
<andrex> :D
<andrex> в последнем 3тьегноме чета наколбасили по этому он мне разонравился
<artus> аааа, боооотт
<andrex> хотя может расколбасили уже...
<andrex> мате или открытокоробка
<artus> ну сматрии, теоретиическии, если ты мне упакуеш его так чтоб я развернул уже на серваке в отдельный каталог ... и даш на него прямой линк, чтоб я вгетом напрямую всосал, то я даже щас от скуки могу попытатцо его завести )
<artus> мате нафиг, ненужно, коробка наше все, один раз настроил и забыл )
<artus> все что нуна повесил на хоткеи и нефиг вообще пыритцо в рабочий стол, ну разве что понавывешивать туда в коньки проигрывателей всякоразных, попыводить мониторилок сети, штом так, по кулхацкерски все блымало :D
<andrex> ааа по ссылкам че?
<andrex> не кактит тебе))
<artus> Atremka, вобщем если хош быть кулхацкером ставь коробку :D
<andrex> аааа дроп вгету не дает
<artus> нуу я не всосу с вервера линки с яндеха, он жижж корявые отдаеть, да и упаковано оно у тебя с кучей мусора )
<andrex> короче домой приду пну скачаеш)
<andrex> прям со мну
<artus> не, на домашний я уже слил, думал на роботе фигней оптсрадать , ил от скуки монитор разобрать да погреть его феном
<andrex> нуу там упаковано в хомяке тупо папка бота
<andrex> я вроде остальное оттудава убрал
<artus> кстати, анамнез : моник вкл ему кнопошку питания - картинка на 2-3 секунды есть, после чего тухнет ннаглухо, выкл-вкл - опять норм и 2-3 сек и опять глухнет наглухо , диагноз ?
<andrex> artus: за что монитор то?
<artus> лыжа, l1734S
<andrex> кандеры
<artus> ну я тож склоняюсь
<andrex> хотяя может преобразователь но это редко
<artus> ну с преобразователем он бы вроде как потух бы и все, или нет?
<andrex> а всяко могло случится
<andrex> да разобрать посмотреть на предмет пузатых перепаять если есть)) если жопа продолжается то преобразун
<andrex> а может изображение есть а просто подсветка падает
<artus> вся проблема его разобрать , по ходу на них рамочка должна же отсчелкиватцо
<andrex> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> электролиты в питальнике
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если жопа продолжается сменить все электролиты
<artus> не, на контрасте ничего, и к томуже ни минюх , ничего, и после перевтыка питания закадочная такая фиолетовость в виде метели
<andrex> чемнить жестко пластмасовым подковырнуть и по периметру пройтись чтобы не расхерачить его ваще))
<artus> кароче курочить
<andrex> а разбереш да и поймеш че там к чему
<artus> да эт понятноо  ))
<artus> проблема разобрать)
<andrex> молотком тукни его потом изолентой собереш))
<andrex> может еще нога держать
<andrex> если она там на болтах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как маленький, в гугол разобрать/ремонт <номер_модели> и картинки и видео
<artus> инет прям нефонтан, но вроде как подгрузило ролик с тытуба
<artus> карочи понятно )
<andrex> ты досих пор еще квадраты юзаеш)
<artus> не, у мну хотять отобрать вивсоник va2026w , и из рабочего ваще 15ка остаетцо :D а с ней я рехнусь
<andrex> уу вивсоник тема
<andrex> не атдавай
<andrex> ))
<artus>  хеее, оторваль )))
<artus> хм, на силовом подозрительных кондеров не видно (((
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4235285/cc60a7d9 чеггооо, всю россыпь штоль менять? ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: начни с выходных кондеров, по обоим цепям.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по шасси можешь схему надыбать. там еще есть в середине схемы одинокий маленький электролит. тихо подсыхает, но пакостит конкретно
<artus> вся засада в том что у меня и на замену нечего воткнуть (
<artus> нет чтоб - взулся, о, норм. мона чето думать ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бывает тихо. а бывает снизу резинку выпитает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: посмотри напряжения на цветном шлейфе
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, на предмет падения напруги ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или повышения
<artus> эт уже потом, я собрал :D тестер свой дома забыль, а по месту доломали последний (
<Atremka> ребята гляньте, правильно завернул, а то вроде все по ману, но я сомневаюсь
<Atremka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16252809/
<andrex> /proc O_o
<artus> ну ему жеж влом в /etc/sysctl.conf внести правку , пусть развлекаетцо :D
<artus> хотя в бунте форвард в  /etc/network/options врубаетцо раз и навсехда :D
<Atremka> тактактак, шо за поправки. в манах о них вапще нислова
<Atremka> в /etc/sysctl.conf внес поправку - раскоментил ипв4форвард=1
<SergeyIT> а ты что, маны читаешь? Надо же поправки к ним читать только, там все есть
<Atremka> я все читаю
<Atremka> и коменты
<SergeyIT> читать-то надо не все, а то, что надо ) (головы на все не хватит)
<tagezi> может он вундеркинд :)
<tagezi> просто не в компьютерах :D
<andrex> вот кто ман писал, тот вундеркинд))
<andrex> навсю голову
<artus> тот задрот упоротый :D
<SergeyIT> насмотрелся я на вундеркиндов...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: гугол своему AI скармливает женские романы
<artus> сплошные киндервуды
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да они все своему ai скармливают фигню всякую
<tagezi> мс вот опозорился недавно, их твим бот посылал подростков и склонял к суециду :))
<tagezi> твитер бот*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он сначала скином заделался
<artus> эммм, я тоже посылаю подростков и склоняю к суициду, я што , позорный бот? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да!
<andrex> подросков к суициду склонить как делать нефиг)
<andrex> палец покажи и он заплачет и пойдет прыгать с крыши
<artus> andrex, там точно нет доп условий в виде определенной комбинации показывания определенных пальцев с задаными таймингами? :D
<andrex> не просто пальцем в глаз тыкаеш и все
<artus> стоящему на карнизе подростку :D
<artus> так я умею :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щаз дошутитесь. #ubuntu-ru прикроет роскомпозор
<artus> запаритцо :D
<andrex> не прекроют уж поверь)
<artus> можно привентивно выпилить подсеть позора :D
 * andrex сам как роскомнадзор тока страшнее
<artus> https://geektimes.ru/post/275398/ я прям уже ржать не могу с этих говноедов :D
<andrex> потому что ананас)
<artus> венда удаляет то что ей ненравитцо, яблоки вообще непойми с какой планеты, с их вормой здачи в аренду мобильных яблодевайсов и посыланием нафиг при любом обращении
 * artus загрузил начальство набором умных и ничего не значащих фраз, иии дальше туплю от скуки :D 
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как же ардуинка?
<artus> да я вывел в путю поток данных с нее, сказал что собираю статистику для калибровки и дальше тупю, незнаю чем себя развлеч :D с чем либо разбиратцо после плотного обеда как то вообще не хочетцо
<artus> точно, допишу ка я главу рассказа :D
<artus> еще и флешки забыл, так бы вкорячил себе линухуу, сидел бы, раскрашивал ее , эээххх
<JohnDoe_71Rus> графоман?
<artus> да не то что бы , так совместное творчество :D баловство скорее :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под псевдонимом Мухин-Колорадский
<anton_p> ктонить знает, можно ли немного масла слить из гидролинии без сервис-кита?
<tagezi> man zamenamasla? :)
<anton_p> мне не надо менять
<anton_p> там банально слишком много
<anton_p> у ручки хода почти нет
<andrex> оборотов подбавь пускай выдвливает))
<anton_p> ?
<anton_p> куда оборотов?
<andrex> ручке
<anton_p> я про дисковые гидравлические велотормоза
<anton_p> поршень выдавлен почти на макс
<andrex> фз я не велопедалист
<andrex> можно наверное но те там вакум нада какойто чтобы воздух не попал
<anton_p> значит не программист
<artus> слей, что мешает то :)
<artus> воздуй прокачаеш потом,
<anton_p> ну я понимаю как это сделать надёжно со шприцами
<anton_p> а вот без них можно ли. не надо сливать. надо чуть-чуть спустить
<artus> там же на машинке врроде есть для слива тип атавотницы что-то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дави на ручку. лишнее выдавится наружу
<artus> приоткрой и выдави пару капель )
<anton_p> ну во первых, какой из концов лучше открыть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верхний, логично?
<anton_p> тормоза formula rx, если чо
<anton_p> хз. на счёт логичности
<tagezi> да, а потом man zamenamasla, чтобы добавить столько сколько нужно :)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иначе в нижний стечет все
<anton_p> если открыть нижний, то, наверное, чуть прижав плавно ручку можно получить выдавленным ровно сколько надо?
<tagezi> у меня классика, я фиг знает как с гидравликой работать :)
<anton_p> у меня всякие есть. но вот в жёнином лисапеде надо бы разобраться :)
<anton_p> хотя, если открыть верхний, то есть шанс, что там пузырёк выйдет?
<anton_p> если он есть
<anton_p> короче, лан. попробую верхний. если не получится, то куплю сервискит и прокачаю... :)
<SergeyIT> а в (вело)инете инфы разве нет?
<SergeyIT> может на утюбе в картинках...
<andrex> ага где велопрограммисты сидят))
<artus> блин, я тихо плачу, в чем проблема слить масло из гидролиниии ))
<tagezi> а вдруг каротнёт? :)
<andrex> о
<anton_p> проблема что у меня физически нет сервискита
<tagezi> отвертки или семейника? :))
<andrex> короче не интересные вы
<anton_p> инструментов до жопы :)
<andrex> я ушол)
<tagezi> чистил цепь.. жена её уделала вообще вмясо, после зимы она колом стояла... пришлось кислоту придумывать, чтобы ржавчину снать ии зубная щётка :)) весь северскит, блин :))
<SergeyIT> в гугол "замена масла в гидравлических тормозах велосипеда"
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он же сказал, ему слить :))
<SergeyIT> цепи смазывать надо вовремя
<tagezi> нет, не нужно зимой под снегом велик оставлять не катаясь на нём
<SergeyIT> слить/залить проблемы одни
<anton_p> сергей, гугл рассказывает как это делать, подразумевая, что у меня есть сервискит и надо именно слить-залить
<artus> я хз, не смазываю :D раз в год может разве что ляпну чего, самую малость
<anton_p> цепи надо чистить и смазывать каждые 50км
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотри как выглядит сервис кит, найди дома пластиковую бутылку, нож и синюю изоленту )))
<artus> датыупоролся
<SergeyIT> так и я также делал, раз в год...
<anton_p> если конечно интересует срок службы цепи и звёздочек
<anton_p> если не интересует, то забить
<anton_p> на счёт сложной чистки цепи -- я бы просто заменил её
<SergeyIT> у моего срок службы - 34года - заменял только резину и спицы
<artus> вото начитаютцо всякого, а потом начинают подрачивать на железяки и пылинки с них сдувать , у меня цепь с 5го года ходит :D иии как то даже звезды не пожрала, у меня каретка передняя начала шалить и механизм трещетки сзади какого то фига проскакивать е
<artus> сли дать нагрузку сильную, а так ... да пусть меня в зленый цвет покрасят  - если я буду каждый день цепь мыть и смазывать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> орлёнок что ль?
<anton_p> у меня ничо не проскакивает и не трещит, сколько тыщ прошёл вел сложно посчтитать
<andrex> ага шелезяка че ее жалеть)
<anton_p> если эту железяку собирал сам, то не всё так просто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> висит в гараже под потолком Салют-С
<artus> ну у меня просто подушатана децл, но и в таком состоянии оно не прогессирует а мне просто лень менять ) ездит да и ездит)
<artus> )))
<anton_p> я, получилось так, купил сначала вел в магазе занедорого. начал кататься не мало так, часто дорога через холмы. это тяжко и стали детали банально сыпаться.
<anton_p> начал менять их постепенно. закончилось тем, что остались от велосипеда только рама и вилка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что занедорога купил ашанбайк
<anton_p> но этого показалось мало, я купил новую раму и вилку.
<anton_p> в течении следующих нескольких лет, заменил всё по новой, включая вилку, только рама осталась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> купил системник, потом поменял проц, маму, память, БП, видео. кончилось тем что купил новый корпус
<anton_p> так что мне немного жалко ушатывать :)
<artus> нет чтоб взять эндурик и не сношать себе моск :D
<artus> аль мотард, если на треках и прыжками не ушатывать - будет жить и жить )
<artus> идиалльный куб это куб со стороной в 1 метр, весом в одну тонну , и возрастом в один ujl
<aleksei`>  вот мне интересно, почему +%d.%m.%Y_%H:%M на выходе даёт 06.05.2016_15h.26m без двоеточия? )
<artus> пробелы поставь
<aleksei`> где двоеточие? )
<artus> после ха перед м, авось поможет
<aleksei`> пробовал уже, не помогает ( впринципе пофиг, но всё же хочется чтоб двоеточие было )
<artus> [/home/artus]% date +"%d.%m.%Y_%H:%M"
<artus> 06.05.2016_16:17
<artus> я хз, у меня все работает)
<aleksei`> действительно работает
<artus> паникер :D
<aleksei`> даже без пробелов, просто пересохранил
<aleksei`> да не, глюк какой-то был
<aleksei`> выводило с точкой
<artus> эт тебя сглазили :D виш как я даже не через телевизерку а через чатиг чиню )
<artus> такс, надыть помаленьку собиратцо домой, минут 15-20 на попить кофе и можно валить )
<|rapidsp|> кто-нибудь умеет mysql запускать? а то у меня фигнф какаято выходит: http://pastebin.com/7YQ4GNWf
<|rapidsp|> ф=я
<aleksei`> ну с рута как бы запустить надо
<aleksei`> sudo service mysql start как-то так
<|rapidsp|> ды ведь sudo mysqld
<|rapidsp|> без рута он по другому ругается :)
<tagezi> а онаже по дефолту стартует? ты конфиги правил?
<|rapidsp|> не трогал
<tagezi> 16.04?
<|rapidsp|> по дефолту то то и оно не запущен
<|rapidsp|> 16.04
<aleksei`> tagezi: ну в логе на рут ругаецо вроде )
<artus> а нафига ты мускль от рута пускаеш O_o
<|rapidsp|> а как? научите убогого
<tagezi> патамучто он от рута пускается :)
<artus> да передерни ты в инитд
<tagezi> или ты предлагаешь от пользователя mysql пускать? :))
<artus> tagezi, он жиж от мускля пускаетцо, или я туплю?
<|rapidsp|> а нет у меня такого юзера
<aleksei`> может это просто 16.04?
<aleksei`> пожэтому и не пускаецо
<|rapidsp|> переустанавливал уже несколько раз, каталоги пытался временные чистить
<|rapidsp|> может и 16.04
<aleksei`> ставил как? mysql-server
<tagezi> фиг его знает.. вообще мусул в убунте всегда был сделан через Ж.. он вроде работает, но его нужно поставить, почему-то
<|rapidsp|> ну да
<aleksei`> ну доберусь до дому - проверю, как раз на виртухе 16.04 есть
<artus> [/home/artus]% ps -aux G mysqld
<artus> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<artus> root      1480  0.0  0.0   1744   460 ?        S    Apr25   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<artus> mysql     1591  0.0  5.5 142176 28396 ?        Sl   Apr25   2:29 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306
<artus> как бе, нафиг мускль от рута запускать? )
<tagezi> а как ты его запускаешь?
<artus> не, я не спорю что мооожноо
<artus> внезапно , /etc/init.d/mysql )))
<aleksei`> artus: тебе уже до дому пора )
<|rapidsp|> ну как бы служебная учетка не создается при установке
<artus> а там хош стоп, хош старт
<artus> aleksei`, ога, ща буду собиратцо
<tagezi> artus: так это от пользователя
<tagezi> от рута*
<aleksei`> да не спорьте, в 16.04 может через инит и не покатит
<Atremka> лалалала
<tagezi> да у него вообще бедиан :)
<Atremka> домой пора
<|rapidsp|> хехе ls: невозможно получить доступ к '/etc/init.d/mysql': Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> мускль стартует от мускля, --user=mysql, а то что его рут дергает, ну дык правей у него больше )
<Atremka> всем бб
<Atremka> удачи!
<Atremka> счастья
<artus> |rapidsp|, венда? :D
<tagezi> пока жуе
<tagezi> уже*
<|rapidsp|> ))
<aleksei`> artus: с Атремой програсс есть? )
<|rapidsp|> artus: не совсем
<tagezi> да, он начал говорить больше :))
<artus> да какой там прогесс. там фсе пичально )
<|rapidsp|> Insecure configuration for --secure-file-priv: Location is accessible to all OS users. Consider choosing a different directory.
<aleksei`> ладно, потопал ка я до дома
<|rapidsp|> вот как узнать на какой именно каталог он ругается и какой секур там должен быть
<artus> а чего за система у тя ?
<|rapidsp|> кубунту 16.04
<artus> мда, бунта уже совсем в уг скатилась :D
<artus> и то что работало поломали )
<|rapidsp|> обновлялась она два раза с лтс на лтс
<|rapidsp|> 12->14->16
<artus> не, ну ты упорный молодой человек как я погляжу :D
<|rapidsp|> ну лень переустанавлять
<artus> лана, всем до монедельника , хороших выходных
<anton_p> это что, канал неудачников, кто ломает убунту?
<tagezi> а ты что не знал? :))
<andrex> че кто ломает я чет не понял)
<anton_p> да я лог зачитал, там кто то ломает мыскуля в убунте и ругается что она "скатилась в уг"
<andrex> аа ну  это норм
<andrex> мну каждый день кто то брутит)
<andrex> по портам на которых должен быть наверное sftp но там нет ничего))
<anton_p> у меня дебиан с 97г версии 1.3 благополучно апгрейдился до 4й версии, пока я не свалил из страны и брат не отформатировал винт... :) а там переход либц5-либц6 был очень злым
<andrex> а это всегда так
<anton_p> но, если честно, если есть выбор -- не выбирайте мыскуль
<anton_p> слоник рулез. с версии 8.4 на нём и доволен
<andrex> хах у нас на хостинге атака была както) нуили базы)
<anton_p> ваще не вижу смысла в выборе мыскуля кроме как для каких то эмбедед
<anton_p> постгрес уделывает его как бык козявку
<anton_p> так что если мыскуль не поднимается, то это может быть знак :)
<anton_p> мягкость моих волос улучшилась и седина пошла на убыль, когда отказ от мыскуля позволил не париться вопросом разрывов коннектов раз в сутки по желанию мыскуля
<anton_p> кстати, выдавил капельку масла из гидролинии, контролируя ручку с помощью стяжки, всё стало зашибись
<anton_p> вот блин, я тока пришёл и уже нет никого
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> тут был девушк, каак, я профукал)
<andrex> или это мужиг)
<andrex> таак обидна, таак обидна)
<andrex> linxon: бу! террорист
<linxon> andrex: пшел вон!
<linxon> из моего канала
<linxon> :)
<andrex> и вам не хворать
<linxon> не сметь!
<linxon> говорить со мной на таком тоне
<linxon> ох
<linxon> сейчас я разозлюсь :(
<linxon> и буду все банить
<andrex> ладно ладно, не кипятись)
<linxon> хи ^^
<linxon> andrex: нужна игра?
<linxon> я какую-то игру купил
<andrex> эм?
<linxon> про динозавров
<linxon> 4 горобки
<andrex> под линь?
<linxon> нет, вроде
<andrex> ну тогда вроде ненужна
<linxon> виндусом не пользуешься чтоли :(
<andrex> угу
<andrex> индус ненужен)
<anton_p>  виндовс нужен ради лайтрума
<anton_p> больше низачем
<anton_p> чёт я не понял. русские умеют играть в хоккей? а какого фига чехов выиграть не могут?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-07
<aleksei`> enhf
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> самтыутра
<ne-vlezay80> qemu-kvm tcp retransmission detected:  http://paste.debian.net/682746/
<ne-vlezay80> qemu-kvm version 1.1.2
<andrex> еще один
<andrex> ne-vlezay80: go to bugzilla
<andrex> вобще это помоему у всех виртуалок так
<ne-vlezay80> а почему
<ne-vlezay80> у xen вроде этого нет
<andrex> ну а ты проверь сравни
<ne-vlezay80> я проверял
<andrex> ну значит просто там лучше потрудились)
<andrex> да и тут не интересно кому либо это
<andrex> и не понятно половине
<andrex> вобщем как грица работать не мешает да и фиг сним, а кто этим заниматся, тот починит)
<ne-vlezay80> скорее всего этот баг уже исправили и в kvm: но где этот патч - забыл.
<ne-vlezay80> разве что провайдер может заметить что у меня kvm
<andrex> да и фиг с ним
<ne-vlezay80> такие провайдерв как yota или beeline
<andrex> ета по ттл смотрит
<andrex> остальные фз
<andrex> вобщем ете накласт что там у тя их волнует ток чтобы был либо модем либо телефон онли а не телефон как модем)) а это обманывается ттл)
<andrex> +1 на устройство в цеопчке если
<andrex> а прочие скорость вроде не режут если у тя не модем
<andrex> они режут тока по пакетам) типо 30 гигов скачал иди еще плати
<ne-vlezay80> вот напримар: http://belgorod.beeline.ru/customers/products/mobile/tariffs/details/vse-za-300-postoplatnyy/
<ne-vlezay80> Данный тарифный план предназначен только для телефона/смартфона. Если SIM-карта с данным тарифным планом вставлена в роутер, модем, планшет или другое устройство отличное от телефона/смартфона, доступ в интернет и к другим услугам связ
<anton_p> а если проксю поднять, то ттл скинется
<ne-vlezay80> если проксю - нет
<anton_p> почему?
<anton_p> она ж от себя коннект делает
<ne-vlezay80> билайн может использовать DPI и через него заметить tcp retransmission
<ne-vlezay80> хотя, пользователям домашнего интернета боятся не нужно
<andrex> ой они там прям допрут проверить это
<anton_p> дпи ресурсы жрёт, надо ли оно им
<andrex> както просил порт открыть их
<andrex> блиин такая тупняя
<ne-vlezay80> на счёт tcp retr - он обсалютно не медает работе
<anton_p> у тебя просто выхода на спецов нет :) наверняка там нормальные спецы
<ne-vlezay80> кстати, можно ли на qemu-kvm поднять ppp линк через null-modem
<ne-vlezay80> каких спецов
<ne-vlezay80> а как они тогда запрещённые сайты блокируют?
<anton_p> проблемы ппп я оставил лет 16 назад... смутно вспоминаю, что в принцепе, можно.
<anton_p> по айпи поди :)
<andrex> anton_p: да нифига, студней какихто набирают) я обычно сразу говорю что мне с тех отделом нада поговорить а не с связистами ихними которые по бумажке китают
<anton_p> дпи по хттпс должен нарушать подлинность сертификата, это должно быть видно
<ne-vlezay80> кстати, как в libvirt сделать так чтобы она виртуалки запускало с qemu которые установлен в /opt/qemu
<ne-vlezay80> по повуду дпи: должно ли оно собирать пакеты? а то ndpi не умеет
<ne-vlezay80> кстати в qemu при попытке организовать null-модемное соединение в свойствах начинают появляться ошибки
<Sergey_IT> с прошедшим днем радио.... с него началась эра электроники
<andrex> нада за это того
<andrex> поспать)
<Sergey_IT> проспали уже )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-08
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> да, утра
<anton_p> утра?
<andrex> да нифига
<tagezi> дафига :)
<andrex> вот шо за дела, как выходные тут мертвость такая что мертвым скучна даже)
<tomfarr> я в мясо
<andrex> поздравляю че
<tagezi> я английский учу
<andrex> хмм
<tagezi> вот если бы вы на английском блакали, может быть, а так :))
<andrex> ну ты даеш ваще)
<tomfarr> в школе задали?
<tomfarr> ЭПЛ ЭПЛ
<andrex> я не знаю английский, я и русский то незнаю))
<tagezi> ага, после завтра отвечать на уроке :)
<tomfarr> ЭН АПОЛ
<tomfarr> кому на руси жить хорошо?
<tagezi> каму на руси жыть хорашо :)
<anton_p> да всем плохо
<anton_p> весь вопрос кому менее плохо
<tomfarr> Кому на руси жить хорошо, тому на руси жить хорошо…
<andrex> tomfarr: привет капитан)
<tomfarr> Шкипер, где напша лодка???
<andrex> спит
<andrex> на дне
<tomfarr> так, что-то меня попустило. Надо еще дунуть
<andrex> .....
<Sergey_IT> andrex, а я еще и французский не знаю (
<andrex> вот какие мы с тобой молодцы)
<naudachu_> приветствую
<andrex> прочитал как надачу
<naudachu_> ну почти (:
<naudachu_> в общем, пришёл я к вам за помощью
<andrex> да тут 9мая
<tagezi> 8
<andrex> но ты попробуй че)
<naudachu_> Проблему постарался описать тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=277501.0
<andrex> 89
<naudachu_> как-то я не подумал, что приличные люди праздники празднуют
<tagezi> да ты не растраивайся
<tagezi> люди вообще мало думают :)
<andrex> ага попразднуеш тут) уже вторые праздники в ноч на работе торчу как негр
<tagezi> даже обижно, почему как? :))
<tagezi> naudachu_: ну, по пингу, у тебя сайты не отвечают
<naudachu_> это я вижу (:
<tagezi> ну и чего ты хочешь от нас-то?
<andrex> днс поменяй попробуй
<tagezi> чтобы мы сбегали о США и на амазоне сервак перезагрузили? :)
<tagezi> да, днс то тут причем?
<tagezi> у него ip сайта видит
<andrex> а нуда
<naudachu_> дак пинг не идёт и на машине, на которой браузер хорошо заходит на кодкадемию
<naudachu_> на другой машине на винде пингую, говорит, потерь на 100%
<naudachu_> с чем вообще это может быть связано?
<andrex> с браузером
<andrex> может с ссл
<naudachu_> в теме отписывался мозила, хромиум и даже местный браузер ведут себя идентично
<andrex> я ваще туплю уже такшто меня можно не читать)
<tagezi> да скорее всего сайт лежит, а тот броузер который его показывает из кеша инфу вынимает
<andrex> да не лежит он
<naudachu_> он не лежит
<naudachu_> однозначно
<tagezi> сидит? :)
<naudachu_> а можно про SSL чутка подробнее. где искать, куда смотреть?
<tagezi> хм.. а с какого тогда он не пингуется?
<andrex> да порт закрыт и все
<andrex> может вобще проблема с определенными версиями браузеров ток
<naudachu_> ну у меня три актуальных браузера на машине, все маячат мне ошибками
<naudachu_> лис ругался на безопасность. как проверить SSL?
<naudachu_> на paypal заходит
<naudachu_> ещё пара https ресурсов тож нормально себя ведут
<naudachu_> есть идеи?
<tagezi> а какой нужно порт закрыть чтобы пинги не шли, 80? :)
<andrex> 21 вроде как
<naudachu_> разрази меня гром, но
<tagezi> так 21 у большинства закрыт.. он либо на ssh либо на ftp настроен
<andrex> ой туплю я короче
<naudachu_> ясно-понятно, всем спасибо и чао-какао
<naudachu_> будем ждать реакции на форуме
<naudachu_> может подскажете, что ещё имеет смысл отразить в теме, чтобы по диагностике было яснее?
<andrex> icmp запросы запретили и все или как их
<Sergey_IT> с лайва попробуй зайти
<tagezi> дада, с лайфа нужно :))
<naudachu_> нет под рукой лайва ):
<tomfarr> http://promodj.com/djgroove/videos/5853309/DJ_Groove_feat_Yolka_Otpusti
<andrex> трасировку надо было ему
<andrex> во
<andrex> )
<anton_p>  <tagezi> а какой нужно порт закрыть чтобы пинги не шли, 80? :) -- лол!
<anton_p> это наверное
<anton_p> "tcp ping" разве что
<anton_p> обычно они по icmp всё-таки...
<tagezi> icmp это протакол, а не порт
<anton_p> ну
<anton_p> я не припомню чтобы в icmp были порты
<tomfarr> Гутентак: Ангелу меркель нагибают вшестером. Только на rusnet.ru
<anton_p> спамобот?
<tomfarr> А как ты думаешь?
<anton_p> а почему тебя волнует что я думаю?
<Sergey_IT> а что за макрель?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-01
<Spaik> ntcn
<Spaik> привет
<Spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Spaik, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<anderx> ночера
<Sergey_IT> тебя с прошедшим, остальных с праздником
<tagezi> утера
<Sergey_IT> раннего
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-02
<anderx> о артус окачурился)
<gry> а это что?
<anderx> да arts) дядька злой с бородой
<anderx> u
<anderx> отвалился чето
<anderx> [05:40:04] artus!~artus@unaffiliated/artus quit with message: [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> утр
<anderx> SergeyIT: куда артуса сожрал?
<anderx> гад)
<anderx> gry: выбрала себе дистр то? или так на дебеи сидим)
<SergeyIT> анигилировал его
<anderx> грю гад
<SergeyIT> гады так не умеют )
<anderx> позучие еще как умеют
<SergeyIT> огнедышащие!
<anderx> горыныч
<anderx> так и запишем
<SergeyIT> это в камне вытесывать надо
<anderx> каменными палками)
<SergeyIT> а зачем тебе артус? Дай человеку отдохнуть
<anderx> нет
<anderx> нельзя отдыхать ему
<SergeyIT> ну ты и зверь!
<anderx> не я добрый и пушистый
<SergeyIT> как дикобраз
<anderx> как еж
<anderx> йеж
<SergeyIT> йож
<anderx> ну ты понел)
<SergeyIT> это женский род от йог
<anderx> вот жеш качей блин :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46486 перемога
<artus> туццц
<artus> anderx, вапроосссс, спишш? :D
<Sergey_IT> О, артус тута, а то на меня наезжать стали (
<Sergey_IT> сони
<anderx> artus: чавоооо?
<anderx> сплю я ваще
<Sergey_IT> не спать!! Чего на меня наезжал?
<anderx> а че ты артуса обижаш)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-03
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> утр (снежный для андрекса)
<artus> ке
<aleksei`> утррр
<anderx> за утрались тут понимаеш ли)
<artus> euee
<anderx> artus: че куда пропадал? хитрый дядько
<artus> а я чего, ну отвалился сервак от интернетов, ыбвает :D  да ударными темпами откатываю программу перед сдачей в гаевню на категорию А :)
<SergeyIT> artus, о Великий, ты как и название убунту решил продолжить с "А"...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при наличии "Б" разве нужна "А"?
<SergeyIT> легковая по отношению к мот. - фура
<SergeyIT> вождение - обязательно сдавать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нужна :) самая хохма в том что имея категорию на мот, ты вроде как не имеешь права на скутере ездить :D но вроде глаза закрывают на это ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на скутер М надо
<artus> SergeyIT, угу, при наличии подтвержденного стажа вождения за последнеи 12 месяцев, типа техпаспорт на бибику или доверенность. если нету - то и теорию нуна будет сдавать )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну у нас это a1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ec/59/17/ec59177a1648fc8c2b740222f5c2de52.jpg artus
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, скоре http://i40.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0721/c1/fcf24bca2fdc4f7aae59e11d5463b4c1.jpg :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> воу! такой большой дядя?
<artus> :D
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> чёт все начали параноить. сдавать на А
<SergeyIT> почему паранойить? У меня и на вело есть права )
<aleksei`> я конкретно про А ) у меня все друзья тоже сдают
<aleksei`> мода чтоль нынче такая? )
<artus> ну я хз, бездоком кататцо просто ну нафиг. не мальчик по газонам гасать от желающих стопануть :D
<artus> а тупить в пробках и работать на бензинку - западло :D
<aleksei`> не, меня не тянет ) на 4 колёсах норм )
<aleksei`> взял себе ренушку сценик, маленькая, 5 литрачей с копейками хавает на сотню, нормально )
<artus> а мну не прет )
<aleksei`> ну и у нас пробок почти нет
<artus> не, у если бы у мну небыло такого количества консерв что фиг проедешь, про пройти по тратуару аще молчу то я бы не парился тоже ) а когда это из удобства в головняк превращаетцо - нафиг надо )
<bake> Здарова
<bake> а где можно посматреть еще каналы о линуксе? в IRC
<Spaik> какие?
<artus> в этих ваших интернетах
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sasha_LV> Вечера
<Sasha_LV> Вопрос на засыпку при использовании браузеров на weбkit виснет система
<Sergey_IT> и в логи не пишет ничего?
<Sasha_LV> Нет
<Sergey_IT> часто виснет?
<Sasha_LV> Да если пошерстить форумы проблема это довольно распространенная
<Sasha_LV> Рандомно по времени и стабильно при использовании
<Sasha_LV> Включил браузер на вебкит и жди когда зависнет
<Sasha_LV> А зависает в 100% случаев
<Sergey_IT> может на каких-то страницах?
<Sasha_LV> Возможно но как страница может положить систему в 2К17
<Sergey_IT> запросто, у меня иногда зависало - было связано с видео нвидиа gf6200, заменил - не виснет.
<Sergey_IT> на графической обработке в браузере висло, также глухо
<Sasha_LV> А какие есть приличный аналоги фаерфокс кроме Пале моон?
<Sasha_LV> Пале моон не везде видео играет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> firefox
<JohnDoe_71Rus> c кем то тут проверяли огнелиса и палемун. один сайт. у меня палемун не играет, у него играет. и наоборот.
<Sasha_LV> Да и с плагинами он тоже не очень хорошо работает
<artus> хром наше фсе :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> акстись. ты должен был сказать lynx
<artus> не линкс а елинкс, потому что линкс улыныл чуть более чем полностью :) дае w3m адекватнее
<Sasha_LV> А сколько движков сейчас основных 2?
<Sasha_LV> Браузерных
<artus> 5. кто больше? :D
<Sergey_IT> 10 )
<Sergey_IT> в болгенос до 12 доходит
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а когда начало виснуть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня огнелис на 2 гигах не вис
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не грузить flash игрухи из моймир
<Sergey_IT> флэш он такой
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-04
<artus> утр млекопитающие
<|cub|> приветы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: самкоф тут вроде не замечено
<SergeyIT> ссзб -http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=289327.0;topicseen
<anderx> ну поздравь его там от меня)
<SergeyIT> студент не сдал экзамен по безопасности )) - шифрование его сгубило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кому вообще нужно шифрование
<anderx> а все просто нефиг пользовать фигню всякую для шифрования и удалять зашифрованый хомяк потом)
<SergeyIT> шифрофреникам нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хомяк он не трогал. он другой объект прибил
<SergeyIT> они даже копию нужного на флешку не делают
<anderx> на скока я помню папка имеет размер хомяка
<|rapidsp|> быкапы для трусов
<anderx> а тобиш там фс зашифрованая с хомяком и данными для развертывания
<anderx> если он даже востановит щас это все если) то думаю хешсуммы не совпадут и нифига не развернется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Справа диск Ц, слева диск Ц. Зачем мне 2 одинаковых диска. я один и удалил
<SergeyIT> вот никогда ничего не шифровал (хотя модули программ для шифрования делал)
<|rapidsp|> никогда такого не было и вот опять :)
<anderx> а может он в корзину удалил)))
<anderx> тобиш не через rm
<|rapidsp|> такие вещи обычно надежно удаляют :)
<SergeyIT> он начал с того что вин10 поменял на вин8
<SergeyIT> загрузчик полетел... и дальше по накатанной дороге в помойку
<SergeyIT> щас андрекса за флуд...
<anderx> та неее
<anderx> он еще и чемто востановить пытался о идиотина
 * JohnDoe_71Rus сам один раз удалил в симлинке
<artus> уууу, лайт радаваииитттт, прям безмернооооо, круть когда заначка в 200$ превращаетцо в 1400 :D
<artus> а чего, ютуб в очередной раз пересрал дизигн?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1400 тугриков?
<artus> америкосских рублефф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спекулянт
<artus> нифига :) я даже на подьемах и падениях курса не играю. лежит да лежит, кушать не просит ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ж биток? пузырь мыльный
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дада, мыльней некуда, фсе никак не лопнет :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://blockchain.info/ru/charts/market-price?timespan=all матри как лопаетцо)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно держится, пока в нем заинтересованы человеки которые вложили приличные суммы. как только появистя более переспективный проект, они выведут свои средства и все лопнет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> биток реально кроме "честного слова" не обеспечен ничем
<artus> бла бла бла :D чем обеспечена экономика любой страны? ничеееммммм, ибо если взять тожу росию с ее госдолгом в пачти 600 мильярдофф долларей, американию, японию - ни у кого ничто ничем не подкрепленоо. только на честном слове,
<artus> не более
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, кстати, стада лопальщиков бегали и кричали после взлета в 13м году, с криком - фсееее, ща лопнет и все закроетцо :D ню-ню :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у россии есть запасы золота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот американцы давно не могут провести ревизию запасов фотра Нокс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и если им надо, они просто включают станок и рисуют новые бумажки с мертвыми президентами
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, слышш, запасов на 60 мильярдоф при долге в 600 - как то ниочем :D а зачем им чет проводить, бакс он и в африке бакс :D котируетцо без каких либо вопросов пока что в любой лавочке в лубой точке земного шара :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ровно до тех пор пока 2-3 крупных держателей баксов потребуют их обеспечения.
<artus> ай, влажные мечты теоретиков :D
<artus> все крупные держатели имеют таких же размером взаимные долги :D
<artus> тагда прежде чем чето требовать - прийдетцо вернуть так сказать заемное а потом права качать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2-3 игрока действуя совместно справятся с ответным требованием. а то что они действуют совместно несомненно, раз они одновременно потребовали обеспесчение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но колосса они завалить могут
<artus> угу угу :D дада :D мечты такие мечты :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вполне реальный сценарий. если задатся целью
<artus> ой, нашет последнюю адекватную бубунтошку что у меня была :D http://itmages.ru/image/view/344728/ccc21fbe
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-05
<Leagnus> привет!
<Leagnus> кто-нить знает, почему самба винде отдаёт неверные латинские названия файлов?
<Leagnus> ага, mangled names = no
<Leagnus> dos charset = CP850
<Leagnus> unix charset = UTF-8
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-06
<shOom> в7 привет!
<shOom> подскажите, что юзать для виртуализации на убунту-сервере в 2к17?
<shOom> использую чисто для себя, набиваю шишки, так сказать
<anderx> kvm
<anderx> !qemu
<ubuntuhelp> QEMU — свободная программа с открытым исходным кодом для эмуляции аппаратного обеспечения различных платформ. Как установить WinXP на QEMU см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<anderx> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<shOom> спасибо!
<artus> enh
<artus> *утр
<anderx> а мне подогнали амуде атлон 2  с мамкой ам3 4 гб ддр3 винт вд блек на 700 гигов и видяху невидии гтс250 на работу утащу) барахло
<anderx> один фиг туда кроме фенома x6 ниче не воткнеш...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подгони мне мамку ам3 с сата3
<anderx> ну там и сата 3 есть
<anderx> )
<anderx> неа
<anderx> фиг те
<anderx> а ннет сата 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у мну 8 гб ддр3 без дела лежат
<anderx> зато оптический выход есть
<anderx> она юджетная ппц с ide
<anderx> на работе мать дохнет поменяю на это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и если найдешь 620e проц ам3, тоже не откажуст
<artus> омм, вирусня на телефонку откуда то прилезла, пичаль :(
<anderx> O_o
<artus> угу, нигадяйство :)
<SergeyIT> вечера
<SergeyIT> артус, пеницилинчик прими
<artus> SergeyIT, угу, телефонку плесенью натереть :D
<SergeyIT> ну это тебе виднее )
<artus> да не проканааетьььь :(
<SergeyIT> значит прочистить, слабительным
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-07
<babcka87> добрый день
<babcka87> Подскажите, пожалуйста,  где найти информаци, а возможно и так возникнет ответ.
<babcka87> По программированию на С.
<babcka87> Знаю, что не по теме на канале
<babcka87> При написании кода для подключения функций из стандартной библиотек, всё время указываем заголовочные файлы, в которых заданны их прототипы и различные константы, макросы.
<babcka87> Просмотрел эти файлы. Никак не могу понять: мы используем какие - то функции из стандартной библиотеки, но не включаем с помощью директории include файл где задаётся определение этих функций
<babcka87> Это потому что компилятор автоматически знает откуда ему взять определения функций, так как библиотека то стандартная?
<babcka87> Заголовочные файлы стандартной библиотеке просматривал в надежде найти там и определение функций
<babcka87> Ок . походу лучше задать вопрос в форуме
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3oMC0zPWX4
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, угу, я уже оборжался :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: надо заказывать такую полезную крабу
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-30
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: кста а зачем ты из mainline ядро пользуеш? если в стоковом фичи бекпартируют из новых) ладно были бы там какието pf hardened  патчи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это давняя история. еще когда я сидел на 10.04 а в офф не было ядер  свежей релизных. были проблемы с opensource radeon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот и ставил mainline когда нашел
<andrex> ааа ну такое да бывает
<andrex> особенно с лтсками
<andrex> ибо ядра старые остаются тока патчат уязвимости
<andrex> а блобы к новым железкам понимают тока новые ядра но тут тоже не всегда))
<andrex> почтитал кста че там поменялось
<andrex> норм) правда тотже solus уже с первых дистров начал так работать
<andrex> правда без сбора данных о железе)
<andrex> ну и с нуля можно теперь ставить почти без софта.
<andrex> меньше выпиливать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неверно прочитал. при установке ВЫПИЛИВАЕТСЯ лишнее из сквашфс
<andrex> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и блобами стараюсь не пользоватся. на ноуте встроенная видюха радеон и все время на открытых дровах
<andrex> и форматируется нтфс
<andrex> в zfs
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а у меня невидия на открытых
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а. вспомнил еще. меня сильно напрягало что есть метапакет linux-image-* и он тянет новое ядро. то есть отмечаешь обновить 3 пакета, а качает 6 и потом старое ядро не подтирает
<andrex> а вот в генте 32 либ уже нет
<andrex> точнее не уже а скоро
<andrex> mva: ку
<mva> andrex: и тебе того же :)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: как все страшно) у меня ебилдд переименовал, если надо патчи подсунул нужные и все ведро готово. тока линус бесит часто стал их бампать
<andrex> ну ок)
<crnol> вот дебилы
<andrex> @devoice crnol
<mva> q лучше вешать не на unaffiliate/cronolio, а на $a:cronolio
<mva> мало ли он плащ изменит. А так - на аккаунт в любом случае сработает :)
<andrex> ну ок)
<andrex> плащ он врятле сменит
<andrex> я не дам))
<aleksei`> доброго дня
<JohnDoe7>  я забыл, кто тут по совместительству микроконтроллеры мучает на досуге?
<andrex> артус
<aleksei`> артум вроде когда-то мучал
<aleksei`> *артус
<aleksei`> и рейден занимался немного,но он пропал
<andrex> вобще /msg alis list #*arduino*
<andrex> t
<JohnDoe7> артус походу тоже пропал
<mva> JohnDoe7: ну, иногда я мучаю
<mva> но довольно редко
<andrex> ну я вобще тока в прошивках колупаюсь иногда. к примеру у нект бука какого нить память чтоб поменять приходится не только ее перепаять но и биос переколупать))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-01
<aleksei`> дня
<andrex> ходят тут всякие
<JohnDoe6> https://hsto.org/webt/c1/fc/nu/c1fcnupqwl5mqy-4aocsu0i2z8g.jpeg
<andrex> да
<aleksei`> мой пока так не говорит )
<aleksei`> тихонько стоит в углу и заряжается
<mva> Это он при тебе так не говорит
<mva> а когда отворачиваешься - строит планы по уничтожению человечества
<mva> и тихонько пишет код на Java'е
<aleksei`> кстати да,по ночам слышу - кто-то печатает, думал кошка
<andrex> это фсбшник в шкафу
<aleksei`> у меня шкафа нет
<andrex> ну значит в соседском шкафу
<aleksei`> 18.04кто-нить уже поставил? )
<aleksei`> есть что рассказать?
<andrex> нафиг онаж бета
<aleksei`> ну я так ... поинтересовался
 * andrex сказал человек юзающий 17.1 профиль генты
<andrex> ну я в виртуалке обновил
<andrex> тока вот какого фига поставилось то что было выпелено я не понял)
<mva> aleksei`: ну, я не ставил, запустил в виртуалке
<mva> по сравнению с 16 - более прожорлива
<mva> на гигабайте памяти - еле скрипит
<mva> пришлось 3 выделить виртуалке
<mva> а 16 на гигабайте таки работала норм :)
<andrex> а это все кеш видать
<andrex> чтобы проги пускались влет
<yokowka> приветъ ребята!!!!))))
<yokowka> кто мои съобщенiя видитъ??
<yokowka> Джонъ До, ты zдесь??)
<andrex> !ask > yokowka
<ubuntuhelp> yokowka, please see my private message
<yokowka> Хотя расширение GNOME Shell integration работает, нативный хост-коннектор не обнаружен. Обратитесь к документации за инструкциями по установке коннектора. Какъ исправить?
<yokowka> это gnome extension
<andrex> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShellIntegrationForChrome/Installation/ru
<andrex> опять какуюто хрень придумали в гномощели)
<yokowka> andrex Проблема:
<yokowka>     Вы используете Firefox и при закрытии браузера он начинает нагружать процессор и падает.
<yokowka> Решение:
<yokowka>     Это ошибка Firefox №1349874. Вы можете проголосовать за эту ошибку, чтобы ускорить её решение.
<yokowka> Проделалъ всё описаное въ вики гном шел, так же Хотя расширение GNOME Shell integration работает, нативный хост-коннектор не обнаружен. Обратитесь к документации за инструкциями по установке коннектора.
<andrex> используй впн
<andrex> не работает нифига так
<andrex> ))
<andrex> вот и вся проблема
<yokowka> кинь съсылку какъ настроить впн
<aleksei`> andrex: ну асам гном как? сильно перепиленный?
<andrex> от стока отличается но это скорее внешне только
<aleksei`> видел скрины, там прям аля юнити
<andrex> темки
<yokowka> есть возможность сделать даш ту док трёхмернымъ?
<aleksei`> andrex: а ты ставил чистую (тип с основными утилитами) или нет?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> да там тока браузер гном и все тобиш нет ничего  почти
<aleksei`> а тотам есть же чистая установка, типо как раньше было --no-reccomends
<andrex> даже офис ставить нада)
<aleksei`> гЫ
<aleksei`> крч ясно, смсла нет аже на виртуалку фтыкать пока что )
<yokowka> андрекс, про меня вспомни
<aleksei`> yokowka: про гугл слышал?
<yokowka> слышалъ - говно редь костное.
<aleksei`> тогда пЫчаль
<aleksei`> иди в библиотеку и кури книги
<andrex> !vpn > yokowka
<ubuntuhelp> yokowka, please see my private message
<andrex> !google > yokowka
<andrex> о и с acpi косяки)
<andrex> еще 2 косяка) расскладку настраивать только через ж) и с 2 видюхами на 1 монике траблы со шрифтами) а еще вайланд не выпилили он есть тока не по дефолту
<andrex> а и гномовская индикация переключения расскладки бесит) пока не исчезнет сиди тыкай че хош но не пиши))
<andrex> такшто в топку ее
<aleksei`> хех, я уже накатил на вбокс, не впечатлило
 * andrex целый пианер блин по косякам
<aleksei`> вейланд вообще сыроговядиносвинина
<aleksei`> комбинации клавишь на переключение раскладок исключительно напильником, иначе никак
<andrex> в норм дистрах все мона сделать через xorg.conf.d
<aleksei`> приложения в кеше - как результат из коробки память со свистом уходит
<andrex> ну память вообще не парит
<aleksei`> да и сам гном смотрится как-то криво ...
<andrex> хотя по сравнению с основной системой даже предыдущие бубунты ппц жруны памяти
<aleksei`> ну через пол годика допилят, можно будет ещё раз поставить. пощупать )
<JohnDoe6> 18.04.1 будет до августа
<aleksei`> ну там и посмотрим
<stayasinic> ребят, у меня проблема с новой убунтой 18.04.  ядра работают на какой-то странной частоте  912 \ 1366  \ 884  вместо 800 1000 1200 2400
<stayasinic> раньше это чинилось отключением intel_pstate а теперь не работает.
<andrex> aleksei`: https://solus-project.com/ на смотри) поудачнее бунты как помне. тока у них политика забавная если считаю какойто софт мертвым не добавляют в реп. а то что сторонне ставится типо в бутылку.
<JohnDoe6> правильная политика. удаленно гасить неразрешенный софт. у пользователя проблем меньше
<andrex> вот тока если чето надо то приходится самому eopkg собирать
<andrex> тока тампросто такшто не проблема
<andrex> stayasinic: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_m*
<andrex> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_m*
<andrex> даже так
<andrex> а вобще должно ьыть как у всех ибо конфиги ядраодни
<stayasinic> ~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_m*
<stayasinic> 2300000
<stayasinic> 800000
<stayasinic> 2300000
<stayasinic> 800000
<stayasinic> вот тут правильно отображает
<stayasinic>  а если смотреть частоту в реалтайме то показывает всякую херню
<stayasinic>  watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<aleksei`> stayasinic: рано ещё новой убунтой пользоваться
<stayasinic> да у сандибриджа на 4* ядрах на любых дистрах такая проблема
<andrex> да нифига
 * andrex ниразу не встречал
<andrex> ))
<andrex> поиграйся с профилями энерго потребления
<andrex> cpusfeq-set в зубы
<andrex> а возможно просто у тя процы такие попадались))
<stayasinic> возможно и паравда дело в проце. уже все возможное делал
<mva> stayasinic: это не убунтоспецифично
<mva> это в последних ядрах так "подкрутили"
<mva>  емнип, начиная с 4.14 или около того
<mva> меня эта фигня тоже бесит
<mva> а ещё бесит, что выставишь ограничение, а частота ядер всё равно может скакать через него
<stayasinic> да, давненько уже появилось это
<stayasinic> а еше rc.local  в убунте пропал
<yokowka> andrex , настраиваю впн, здесь камень преткновенiя :  Далее отредактируйте /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars, исправив следующее в соответствии с вашей действительностью:
<yokowka> export KEY_COUNTRY="US"
<yokowka> export KEY_PROVINCE="NC"
<yokowka> export KEY_CITY="Winston-Salem"
<yokowka> export KEY_ORG="Example Company"
<yokowka> export KEY_EMAIL="steve@example.com"
<yokowka> иzъ http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8/openvpn
<yokowka>  настраиваю впн, здесь камень преткновенiя :  Далее отредактируйте /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars, исправив следующее в соответствии с вашей действительностью:
<yokowka> <yokowka> export KEY_COUNTRY="US"
<yokowka> <yokowka> export KEY_PROVINCE="NC"
<yokowka> <yokowka> export KEY_CITY="Winston-Salem"
<yokowka> <yokowka> export KEY_ORG="Example Company"
<yokowka> <yokowka> export KEY_EMAIL="steve@example.com"
<yokowka> easy-rsa пустой каталогъ
<aleksei`> yokowka: ты пытаешься поднять впн сервак?
<yokowka> не zнаю)))) хочу настроить open vpn
<aleksei`> ну куда-то будешь подключаться или чтоб к тебе подключались?
<yokowka> буду подключаться къ gnome shell extenssion
<aleksei`> щ
<aleksei`> о_0
<yokowka> ))))
<yokowka> по идее нуженъ vpn и самому подключаться и что бы ко мне подключались
<aleksei`> как-то знакомый настраивал по этой статье
<aleksei`> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/openvpn-ubuntu-16-04-ru
<yokowka> благо дарю, гляну, отпишусь.
<aleksei`> говорит что всё получилось у него
<aleksei`> кстати 3 ссылка в гугле, иди учись искать информацию
<yokowka> въ этомъ руководстве: так же отсылъ къ иzменяемому файлу /openvpn-ca/vars. у меня этого самого vars - нетъ. можетъ есть руководство графической настройки?
<yokowka> иzъ системы. тамъ есть раzделъ vpn....
<aleksei`> скорее всего ты что-то не так делаешь
<yokowka> у тя какой впн?
<aleksei`> нет у меня его
<yokowka> а ты гном щель не используешь?
<aleksei`> нет,а надо?
<yokowka> да вотъ хочу даш то док затрёхмерить.... думаю такъ можно. а гном щель выдаёт ошибку конектора. андрекс написалъ впн поможетъ...
<aleksei`> ну раз он написал - значит поможет
<yokowka> теперь головная боль съ впнъ.... самъ ты где живёшь?
<aleksei`> в австралии
<yokowka> предки иzъ руси или самъ подался?
<aleksei`> чувак, иди настраивай впн, ок?
<yokowka> первоисточничЁК
<yokowka> вотъ это что? W: Цель Sources (main/source/Sources) настроена несколько раз в /etc/apt/sources.list:53 и /etc/apt/sources.list:54
<yokowka> W: Цель Sources (main/source/Sources) настроена несколько раз в /etc/apt/sources.list:53 и /etc/apt/sources.list:54
<andrex> вот дурак этот старо русский
<andrex> ему надо клиент настроить на какойто сервер впн)
<andrex> а не городить
<andrex> обычно они предоставляют конф файл который надо то всегото засунуть в соединение
<andrex> а у 2 просто 2 источника в сорс листе
<andrex> тоже дурашка
<andrex> точнее 1 2 раза
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-02
<aleksei`> утра всем
<mva> andrex: а ему точно впн нужен?
<mva> там же вроде речь шла про какой-то гномоплагин, который он хочет прилодить в браузеры для интеграции
<andrex> да он приладил
<andrex> тока не вдит его сайт
<andrex> вобще надо ьы по хорошему отладку посмотреть
<andrex> б
<andrex> но он меня напрягает чуть чуть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> впн ему нужен что бы попасть на "правильный" гугол и найти ответ
<andrex> у меня такая же фигня вылезла впн помог
<andrex> а так даже расширение не поставилось без него))
<aleksei`> продолжение вчерашней беседы? )
<aleksei`> andrex: а зачем именно впн? проксю заюзать и всё, или не катит прокся?
<andrex> ну один фиг
<andrex> что то что это сложности никакой
<aleksei`> ну прост если браузер, так там гуи настройка, проксю вписал с портом и всё
<andrex> а лучше в соединение или в роутер сразу ибо то 1 браузер то ваще не браузер)
<andrex> ууу шайтан майтан ураган начался)
<levelz> Здарова, мужики. Нужна ваша помощь. Есть кто в чате?
<levelz> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<levelz> clear
<levelZ> Здарова, мужики. Нужна ваша помощь. Есть кто в чате?
<levelZ> Здарова, мужики. Нужна ваша помощь. Есть кто в чате?
<JohnDoe0> здоровых мужикоф нет. есть щуплые ботаны
<yokowka> Скайп при запуске и въводе пароля иzчеzаетъ.... убунту бобёръ 18.04. какъ поправить?
<yokowka> ребята пропалъ звукъ в убунту 18.04, какъ почнить?
<JohnDoe0> 18.04 это уже почти 22 век. первым делом надо отказатся от Ятъ
<yokowka> Джонъ, а если по делу?
<JohnDoe0> в качестве догадки. вдруг ты его замутил
<yokowka> нетъ, система на муть не откликается а въ настройкахъ звука нетъ ни одного аудиоустройства....
<aleksei> JohnDoe0: а чего у тебя в нике цифра меняется в конце? этотип версия? )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-03
<aleksei`> утра всем
<yokowka> приветъ ребята! какъ удалить дублиаты иzъ source list? https://imgur.com/a/RwbLnui
<andrex> открываеш сорс лист и сносиш 58 строку
<andrex> а может и 51 тоже
<andrex> 50 51
<andrex> все ппц ослеп под старость лет
<yokowka> andrex я насчиталъ 49 строкъ https://imgur.com/a/tUyAFd0 https://imgur.com/a/KWwyKNg https://imgur.com/a/WRtR1gD
<andrex> не правильно считал
<yokowka> andrex а какъ снести? и сохранить?
<andrex> достал)
<andrex> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && software-properties-gtk
<andrex> и выбираеш источник
<yokowka> вотъ иzъ этихъ удалить: deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ artful partner
<yokowka> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-security multiverse
<yokowka> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu artful partner
<yokowka> deb-src http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates main
<yokowka> deb-src http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates main
<yokowka> deb-src http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates main
<andrex> это чтобы в следующий раз тупых вопросов не задовал
<andrex> @mode +q yokowka
<andrex> !paste yokowka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste yokowka'
<andrex> yokowka: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && software-properties-gtk
<andrex> это чтобы в следующий раз тупых вопросов не задовал
<andrex> выбираешь там источник, и заново стрится сорс лист
<andrex> @mode -q yokowka
<andrex> 3 раз повторять не буду
<andrex> теперь у меня вопрос. yokowka как ты досих пор дожил то?
<andrex> !faq | yokowka
<ubuntuhelp> yokowka: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> до кучи
<andrex> уже 2 раз
<yokowka> andРЕКС - въ поведенiи про укаzанiе другимъ на не существующую тупость также написано? *риторическiй.
<andrex> да
<andrex> потому что ты не читаеш
<andrex> и не ищеш
<andrex> и не хочеш думать
<andrex> ььь*
<andrex> и видимо считать ибо пустые строки это тоже строки
<andrex> yokowka: зачем ты туда напихал одинаковых источников для разных стран?
<SergeyIT> а не пора ли его наказать за Ъ
<SergeyIT> а то читать невозможно
<andrex> ну может он пишет через какойто транслятор
<SergeyIT> пусть поменяет транслятор
<andrex> потоу что специально месить кириллицу и латинницу в 1 слове проблематично))
<andrex> надо постараться
<SergeyIT> а лучше - голову
<andrex> @voice yokowka
<andrex> и обьясни почему ты так пишеш?
<yokowka> andrex испольzую буквицу. не обреzаную жЫдами въ 1700мъ и 1917мъ. сергей эта буквица: Ъ - zвучитъ такъ - ЕРЪ. она пишется после согласной въ каждомъ слове!!!!!!!!
<andrex> вот так и думал что на старорусском
<andrex> ты у нас какойто сектант))
<yokowka> голова, сергей, - травмирована, zапоминаю - слабо.
<yokowka> andrex , секта - подраzумеваетъ отборъ у сектантовъ денегъ, и главу - неприрекаемого. Мой глава - РА, Солнце, ему деньги мои не нужны!!!!
<andrex> сектант старовер
<andrex> язычник)
<yokowka> не не сектантъ)))) яzычники - христиане.
<andrex> сектант подразумевает что верит в какието свои идеалы и убеждения
<andrex> такшто ты подходиш)
<yokowka> верить въ свои идеалы - идеалиzмъ, cтремленiе къ совершенству, въ этомъ есть подвохъ. поскольку лучшее - врагъ хорошего!!!! а верить въ свои убежденiя - хорошо, zачемъ верить въ чужiя: напримеръ что у РУСовъ богъ - жЫд дристос.
<yokowka> добРА всемъ ЧЕЛОвекамъ!
<andrex> а вот это уже воняет баном
<andrex> ))
<yokowka> парни! не вписывается скайп!!!! при въводе пароля скайп - иzчеzаетъ....
<yokowka> не происходитъ подключенiе къ "телу" програмы....
<SergeyIT> пиши одними согласными - понятнее будет (у меня староверские книжки есть 17в. - по-молодости читал)
<yokowka_> Сергей, добро! А есть книги по математике стародавней? Не происходит после ввода пароля подключения к скайп....
<SergeyIT> есть курс лекций по математике для рабочих 1899г. - подойдет? (там и элементы высшей математики есть)
<yokowka_> подойдёт!!!!
<yokowka_> Вышку сдавал в вузе
<SergeyIT> а я учил - разницу чувствуешь!
<yokowka_> злой ты)
<yokowka_> я учил линейку, по ней и хорошо.
<yokowka_> как скайп запустить?
<SergeyIT> из терминала запусти и вывод смотри - азы!!
<yokowka_> запустил из терминала. вывода - нет в терминале, приглашение к вводу команды.
<SergeyIT> ну так поищи как и что - я скайп в глаза не видел ни разу
<yokowka_> после обновления до бобра перестал запускаться. чем пользуешься(видеосвязь)?
<diskin> yokowka_, что за бобер? версия скайпа какая?
<yokowka_> дискин bisty beaver(beaver - бобр)
<yokowka_> скайп последней версии со страницы дебила герца)
<andrex> !rules yokowka_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rules yokowka_'
<yokowka_> андрекс Dua Lipa - New Rules (Official Music Video) - YouTube по ссылке
<diskin> yokowka_, снеси конфигурацию скайпа (каталог ~/.Skype) - может, поможет?
<diskin> или переименуй
<andrex> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yokowka_> дискин: подробнее - зайти в тобой указаную папку и удалить содержимое?
<diskin> killall skypeforlinux
<diskin> mv ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.saved
<diskin> skypeforlinux
<andrex> yokowka_: sudo apt purge skype skype-bin && rm -rf ~/.skype && dpkg -s apt-transport-https > /dev/null || bash -c "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-transport-https -y" && echo "deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skypeforlinux.list && sudo apt update && sudo apt install skypeforlinux
<andrex> @ban *!*yokowka@*
<andrex> @mode +b *!*yokowka@*
<andrex> @kick yokowka_ нарушение правил
<andrex> пусть копипастит
<andrex> хоть серожа успакоиться)
<SergeyIT> да я ж как мамонт )
<andrex> реально как он дожил до своих лет. непойму) школьнек фигов
<SergeyIT> такие не пропадают (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.com/post/300581/ сильно
<andrex> @mode -b *!*yokowka@*
<andrex> если это чудо вернется то спросите его. сделали ли он все по ссылке https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShellIntegrationForChrome/Installation/ru а точнее вот это sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell . а то я уже догадался что чукча не читатель вобще) если сделал пусть еще раз
<andrex> сделает. а если не поможет то ткните его в прокси или на какойнить freeopenvpn))
<andrex> а я спать
<mujika> Всем привет, такой вопрос, ставлю убунту 18.04, захожу в программы и обновления-дополниетельные драйверы, и скачиваю 390 драйвер нвидиа, затем перезагружаюсь, захожу в NVIDIA X SEREVER SETTING в раздел prime profiles, переключаюсь на интел, сразу идет где то 15 секундное подв
<mujika> исание, потом якобы переключается, но после перезагрузки компьютер продолжает грется, ноутук MSI ge620dx i7, 8Гб оперативы, нвидиа карточка 555m или может как то можно вообще отключить ее?я ни где не нашел ответов и советов
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-04
<aleksei> утра
<aleksei> mp
<andrex> mujika: профили для видюшки гдето потерялись
<andrex> mujika: версия драйвера какая?
<andrex> mujika: дискретка вырубается в bios
<andrex> хотяя может прокатить удаление бинарных дров
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> q
<SergeyIT> опять скучно (
<andrex> SergeyIT: жди чебурашку старославянского))
<SergeyIT> да ну его...
<andrex> SergeyIT: подними vps
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> а оно мне надо? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в нынешней обстановкелишний vps в загашнике не повредит
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<andrex> запрещают закупать иностранное железо
<andrex> :D
<andrex> чтобы делать вид что у тя доффига компов))
<SergeyIT> щас все из пластика же делают
<andrex> да и бунту нада ставить и переименовывать в какуюнить рашка ос))
<andrex> SergeyIT: да фз нафиг впс но раз делать нечего и скучна)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раз "делать нечего и скучна" можно мучать микроконтроллеры. IoT перспективная штука
<SergeyIT> я же не айтишник )) Работы у меня хватает... но скучно (
<andrex> дрова наруби))
<SergeyIT> "всякое маленькое дело начинается с большого перекура" (пошел курить)
<andrex> и стопарик
<andrex> https://cs5.pikabu.ru/post_img/big/2014/03/02/8/1393761441_1761426223.jpg
<SergeyIT> некомильфо
<andrex> а ты попробуй
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> ну... вина у меня такое количество есть, но удовольствия так пить не получишь (
<andrex> SergeyIT: ты шо там? со стула упал чтоли?))
<SergeyIT> c 18.04 на 16.04
<andrex> аааа ну норм)
<andrex> а лучше сразу на bsd
<andrex> :D
<SergeyIT> с бсд я никсы начинал, но не пошло
<andrex> пора воротаться
<SergeyIT> неа... смысла нет
<andrex> ну как знаеш)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> старые бздюны :))
<mujika> мужики у меня наоборот надо нвидиа выключить а интел оставить, иначе когда обе работают ноут как сковорода
<andrex> нетты
<andrex> mujika: в биосе
<mujika> лишь нвидиа можно отключить
<andrex> твой дибильный оптимус вырубается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> берешь отвертку, открываешь корпус и вытаскиваешь ненужную видеокарту
<mujika> она впаена в мать)
<andrex> или удалением дров
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда тебе понадобится еще паяльник
<andrex> а вобще там долдны настраиваться профили
<andrex> у тарых видюх такое бывает
<mujika> как то может програмно можно?у меня на 16 04 384 дрова стоят, так в профиле я переключаюсь на интел и вообще всё хорошо
<andrex> хотя у меня на ноуте с 410 нифига не грееться
<mujika> в 18.04 такого не происходит
<andrex> правда и открыто дрова стоят
<andrex> !bumblebee
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка поддержки Nvidia Optimus тут : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<mujika> когда я качал последний раз 340 драйвера там нельзя было на интел переключить
<andrex> jnrhsnst vjuen
<andrex> открытые могут
<andrex> а вобще лучше нафиг выруби
<andrex> оптимус это такое говно)
<andrex> оно не повышает производительность)
<mujika> на deepin вообще проблем не возникает и работает только интел
<andrex> дубль 3
<andrex> mujika: в биосе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ребята дроваписатели веселые. оптимус прайм и бамбалби
<SergeyIT> они под химией
<mujika> в биосе есть только интел графика про н видиа не слова
<SergeyIT> так может биос обновить, не?
<SergeyIT> а железо какое?
<mujika> msi ge 620 dx 8 оперативы, i7 процессор, видеокарта 555m
<andrex> https://lnv.i.lithium.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/12137i6A044E7169354431?v=1.0 нифига не знаю))
<mujika> щас попробую
<andrex> SergeyIT: ноут какойто с gt555m
<andrex> от которой толку нет)
<andrex> кроме обогревателя
<andrex> MSI ge620dx
<Guest95747> как картиночки кидать сюда?
<andrex> https://imgbb.com/
<mujika> http://i104.fastpic.ru/big/2018/0504/d9/0f91e3c36927dd69a99797bb3e13ebd9.jpg
<mujika> http://i104.fastpic.ru/big/2018/0504/dc/fe37fa86c43e752ed14c303b3d4cccdc.jpg
<andrex> ха
<mujika> что то никак не получилось найти
<andrex> на сайте этих китайцв поищи биос по новее
<andrex> может разлочили
<andrex> ну снеси драйвер
<andrex> который невидии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если его заблеклистить?
<andrex> который блоб
<andrex> да у него бинарник стоит
<andrex> на открытых эта фигня пашет и не греет ничего
<mujika> смотрите пацаны, я только накатываю 18.04 и сразу он начинает грется
<andrex> хотя там optimus 2 и вроде как чето намудренно со сбросом частот) вобщем пока работает ничего оно не срасывает)
<mujika> ничего не устанавливая даже
<mujika> на 16.04 такая же проблема пока не поставлю нрайвер от нвидиа и не переключусь на интел графику
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что без драйвера не знает как частоты рулить. вот и кочегарит на полную
<mujika> дак как мне всё это смастерить в 18.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.ixbt.com/short/images/2013/Jul/main.jpg
<andrex> фз я оптимусом не баловался никогда и вобще в душе не понимаю в него
<andrex> не лучше в маразилку
<andrex> шааа войду в бубен и покажу что у меня))
<mujika> никакая подставка не поможет)
<mujika> поможет лишь настройка)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит "марш на стройку!"
<SergeyIT> mujika: биос новее есть же https://www.msi.com/Laptop/support/GE620DX
<mujika> там все равно нельзя будет отключить нвидиа
<mujika> а как ее тупо через консоль отключить?
<andrex> https://bpaste.net/show/40aad91d22f3
<andrex> фз ничего не настраивал ничего не греется и работает)
<andrex> ибо ставил ее тупо на поглядеть
<andrex> ибо этот криво ноут у меня тока на извращения))
<mujika> а какой дистрибутив?
<andrex> 18.4
<andrex> !pm > mujika
<ubuntuhelp> mujika, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> mujika, ты видел этот биос?
<andrex> прошивку обновил бы может там почекали с этим оптимусом
<andrex> это же гон фиг вырубиш ее
 * andrex пошел попробовать настроить ченить там)
<andrex> а то сейчас у меня типо 2 моника)
<mujika> прошивка биос не поможет отключить нвидиа
<mujika> кое какой способ подсказали, щас опробую,не получится если останусь на 16.04
<andrex> https://www.pcsuggest.com/nvidia-optimus-ubuntu/
<andrex> тока фз там под 18.4 наверное ппа нет
<SergeyIT> поищи еще в гугле - я посмотрел с этим ноутом и другие мучались
<mujika> как раз этим и занимаюсь но пока что безуспешно
<andrex> https://www.fosslinux.com/529/fix-high-cpu-temperature-issue-on-pc-with-nvidia-optimus-after-ubuntu-16-04-lts-upgrade.htm
<andrex> тока опять под 16 4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прошло мало времени что бы про 18 написать
<andrex> да под нее и сторонних дров нет из ппа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не заморачивайся. подожди 18.04.1
<andrex> )
<andrex> не ну как так то у меня же ничего не жариться)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя чип другой. разве не?
<andrex> да
<andrex> ну оптимус другой
<andrex> древнее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там может и фирмваря значение иметь
<andrex> дак нету ее)
<andrex> ща закрытые поставлю и посмотрю че будет)
<andrex> прошивка какая была тс биосом такая и есть) система нифига нвидиовского не ставила)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фирмваря это которая в самой карте. она для открытых тоже нужна
<andrex> ну тут с биосом все идет
<andrex> у интегрированных таких нет своей прошивки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как так? бывают модели с разными видео на выбор. так там под свою видео свой биос?
<andrex> lf
<andrex> ты другой чип не переставиш туда даже похожий пока биос не поковыряеш)
<andrex> там обычно зашивается несколько вендоров
<andrex> и все
<andrex> есть исключения которые само достаточные карты или вобще на mxm
<andrex> у последних и биос свой и все остальное
<andrex> как обычная карта только без выходов))
<andrex> тока опять же у них тоже свой биос и порой другая не взлетит))
<andrex> вобщем с этими встройками и ноутами гемор тот еще
<andrex> так поставил ща пойду ее в ребут)
<andrex> посмотрю))
<andrex> может умрет
<andrex> да
<andrex> померло))
<andrex> дубль 2 просто оптимус и чайник)
<andrex> просто есть такая версия что старые видяхи невидии больше не дружат с новыми драйверами))
<SergeyIT> зато старые радеоны работают )
<andrex> ну радика нет есть r7 240
<andrex> затычка
<andrex> ейудобно пакеты перехваченые расшифровывать))
<andrex> попрусь я пока до гамазинки
<andrex> ему может тупо оптимус воткнуть и им вырубить видяху)
<andrex> ну как вариант)
<andrex> правда еще ксорг возможно прийдется колдовать
<andrex> тьфу bumblebee
<andrex> во
<andrex> вот хорошо что я успел отхватить ноут с 1050 на i7 без всяких интелов без всяких оптимусов и прочей фигни за каких то 40 к))
<andrex> а час чето он подрос стал ижно 60 почти стоить)
<andrex> SergeyIT: а ты рязань се брал?
<andrex> Black_Jack: а где девки с низкой соц ответсвенностью?
<aleksei> 2.
<SergeyIT> andrex: а зачем ее брать? (хотя в Фатьяновке был - это где Рязань стояла)
<andrex> SergeyIT: ну я про rayzen
<andrex> ваще ты не догадливый))
<SergeyIT> тупооой же! )))
<andrex> http://art-a-designer.ru/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/david_zaitz/64_1white_out.jpg
<andrex> блин вот нафига я 4 дня отдыхал. теперь мозги не включаються(
<andrex> акамулятор сел походу)
<SergeyIT> andrex: ... но пока не настолько туп ))
<andrex> ааа ты про бабульку довольную))
<andrex> а то я чет подвис
<SergeyIT> ага))) баги молотком пока не убиваю
<andrex> а зря)
<SergeyIT> опять тишина (
<mva> а что, тут должны постоянно трещать, по-твоему? :)
<SergeyIT> конечно... а зачем тогда нужен канал
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-05
<andrex> злой мва))
<andrex> хех завел и невидию и амуде тока вот на открыто дровах)
<slegron> всем привет
<slegron> кто есть?
<Nastya> Пытаюсь найти пакет, который ставить нормальные шрифты в браузерах. Сейчас у меня шрифты в браузере выглядят вот так: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2i8gk1z&s=9#.Wu4PdJ9fikA
<UNIm95> Nastya: винда под рукой есть?
<Nastya> нет
<UNIm95> Nastya: тогда поищи ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<UNIm95> он виндовые шрифты подтянет
<Nastya> Вот так лучше, спасибо за помощь
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-06
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT: да. тебе скучно)
<SergeyIT> нет, ставлю на нетбук 18.04
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> оно помрет
<SergeyIT> хто?
<andrex> а я понял что raden дрова, никуда не годные. а amdgpu нифига не готовы)
<andrex> o
<andrex> SergeyIT: недобук)
<SergeyIT> с чего это?
<andrex> невытащит он
<SergeyIT> до сих пор тащил - lubuntu
<andrex> ну а 18.4 непотащит уже))
<SergeyIT> с него и пишу )
<andrex> вот гад
<andrex> не поверил
<SergeyIT> решил уйти с sparkylinux (LxQt)
<andrex> оно же не допиленое
<andrex> пральна
<andrex> ваще нада на бсд))
<andrex> unix все дела))
<andrex> виндузятники валят на динь а линуксойды должны бежать на бсд))
<andrex> ооо я знаю что будет летать на недобуках
<andrex> frenzy))
<andrex> если конечно вобще взлетит
<SergeyIT> так и lubuntu летает (если не считать браузер - но это сайты такие, некоторые и на десктопе тормозят)
<andrex> это да
<SergeyIT> кстати, регулировка яркости впервые заработала идеально из коробки
<andrex> щас веб весьразжирел
<andrex> а у меня на оборот нет))
<andrex> правда может бивис обновить
<andrex> или генерить dhct
<andrex> от win10
<andrex> SergeyIT: use links ))
<andrex> а вобще подслабые тачки, надо собрать руками какойнить генту. и забыть нафиг пока железка не помрет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> slitaz
<andrex> не некатит
<SergeyIT> еще время тратить на ерунду всякую...
<andrex> Вы можете войти как пользователь по умолчанию tux (без пароля) или как root — администратор (пароль root)".
<andrex> руки сломать
<andrex> рут нифига ни разу не администратор
<andrex> если сравнивать с виндой то наверное это system))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чем слитаз не катит?
<andrex> i486
<andrex> хотябы
<andrex> древнее ядро и лучше выпилить все левое с софта чтобы не мешало)
<andrex> можноесли заморочится то будет 4 метров хватать а не 30))
<andrex> вобщем я считаю что все что собрано под массы не годится
<andrex> ну и собственно не годится для использованя на новом но тормозном железе
<andrex> хотя никто не мешает конечно)
<andrex> а так сборка с выкидыванием лишнего и снужными флагами оптимизации делает чудеса порой) даже на какойнить малинке все работает шутро и не жрет ресурсы
<andrex> правда если менять железку то вероятно придется делать заново))
<andrex> крсноглазие не для всех вобщем)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у них есть amd64 сборки. i3(4)86 умер давно
<andrex> ща посмотрим
<andrex> как оно запоет на каком нить intel atom)
<Nastya> привет всем, Я правильно поинмаю что Java script не существует за пределами HTML - то есть что с коммандной строки его не запустить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думаю это лучше спросить на #java
<Nastya> яваскрипт не ява же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для меня фиолетово
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жаба и есть жаба
<andrex> js помоему не совсем жаба такшто там спаршивать толку нет)
<andrex> а так да
<andrex> его просто так не выполниш
<andrex> чтобы его запустить нужен какойто интерпретатор
<andrex> аля nodejs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а exec java ..."$PROGRAM_DIR"/lib/SweetHome3D.jar
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или *.jar это тоже другое?
<andrex> jar это гребаня котлета всякого хлама запакованя в jar и пускается виртуалкой жавы
<andrex> node blah.js
<andrex> вот те жаваскрипт в консоле
<Nastya> о! Спасибо, сейчас попробую
<andrex> тока вот не все пустится без костылинга
<andrex> ладно спать я а вы извращайтесь дальше)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: на атоме пашет но с задержками) при том что тут openbox с примочками) фз че будет если взять какойнить пень 3))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там же тоже можно пересобрать со своими опциями
<andrex> лень
<SergeyIT> а у кого П3 ?
<andrex> я ленвый
<andrex> у меня есть п3))
<andrex> есть и не тока п3))
<SergeyIT> есть или используется? Две большие разницы
<andrex> пользуются
<andrex> тока его уже ушатали на стока что винда туда не встает)
<andrex> никсы встают
<andrex> а винда крашится в бсод
<andrex> правда если открыть какойто тяжкий сайт на какой нить убогой цмс то ппц начинается лажа))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где то валяется amd-k6-2. мозможно парочка
<andrex> cyrix есть
<andrex> но это ужас вроде 100 пень ноооо
<andrex> а я вобще щас выкидываю все нафиг) все эти пни 286 и прочие БКшки
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-30
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tomfarr_> ква
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-01
<diskin> с праздничком всех!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чё празднуем?
<andrex> день граненого стакана же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тюю тоже мне праздник. он кажную тяпницу
<andrex> у кого то каждый день
<kristian_on_linu> hi
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-02
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все хорошо компилится, но потом не линкуется https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YvHtnMZWGH/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно задизейблить usb30 контроллер на матери? В lspci он есть, в lsusb его нет. При подключении к нему устройств, даже питание не загорается.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> При этом на другой системе(на usb30 внешнем винте) эта система грузится и порт естественно работает
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-03
<Qwerty710> привет
<bubuntu-user> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<bubuntu-user> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<tomfarr_> а чо все молчат?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-27
<SKonst> andrex, плохой совет. есть udev же
<andrex> зачем удев может он туда песать не может
<SKonst> может
<SKonst> у меня пишет
<SKonst> а. в смысле vamadir не может
<andrex> да
<SKonst> судо не работает? )
<andrex> а накой х ему понадобилось ip передавать ip))
<andrex> именно вот им
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-28
<user217> кто-то может помочь мне перести  в баш код: https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/common-child/problem
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-29
<diskin> привет всем! пытался вчера послать систему в сон после почти двух месяцев uptime, при этом я это делал несколько раз за это время, и все было нормально. но в этот раз экран потух, а система не выключилась, и пришлось через power button выключать.
<diskin> в логе ничего нет, только suspending system и все
<diskin> как можно настроить так, чтобы была какая-то отладка этого момента? система Ubuntu 18.04 с обновлениями
<diskin> комп - ноут asus
<ivan_bond> Всем доброго времени суток. Можно задать вопрос по подключению встроенной вебкамеры. Я не очень продвинутый пользователь, всего пару лет знаком с линукс, поэтому прошу прощения за воможные незнания каких то вещей.
<diskin> привет
<diskin> !ask
<diskin> спрашивай, в общем )
<ivan_bond> https://i.imgur.com/aDBH9pA.png  это так распознается фронтальная камера. Задняя работает норм, а вот с фронталкой засада.
<ivan_bond> USB 00.0: 0000 Unclassified device
<ivan_bond>   [Created at usb.122]
<ivan_bond>   Unique ID: 2UT6.YGX_nlaVG2E
<ivan_bond>   Parent ID: k4bc.2DFUsyrieMD
<ivan_bond>   SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0
<ivan_bond>   SysFS BusID: 1-3:1.0
<ivan_bond>   Hardware Class: unknown
<ivan_bond>   Model: "Realtek Front Camera"
<ivan_bond>   Hotplug: USB
<ivan_bond>   Vendor: usb 0x0bda "Realtek Semiconductor Corp."
<ivan_bond>   Device: usb 0x5722 "Front Camera"
<ivan_bond>   Revision: "10.01"
<ivan_bond>   Serial ID: "200901010001"
<ivan_bond>   Driver: "uvcvideo"
<diskin> ойей
<ivan_bond>   Driver Modules: "uvcvideo"
<ivan_bond>   Device File: /dev/input/event4
<ivan_bond>   Device Files: /dev/input/event4, /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3:1.0-event, /dev/input/by-id/usb-1458700110E729XW_Front_Camera_200901010001-event-if00
<ivan_bond>   Device Number: char 13:68
<ivan_bond>   Speed: 480 Mbps
<ivan_bond>   Module Alias: "usb:v0BDAp5722d1001dcEFdsc02dp01ic0Eisc01ip00in00"
<ivan_bond>   Driver Info #0:
<ivan_bond>     Driver Status: uvcvideo is active
<ivan_bond>     Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe uvcvideo"
<diskin> надо было в paste )
<ivan_bond>   Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
<ivan_bond>   Attached to: #10 (Hub)
<Sergey_IT> diskin, систему обновлял за эти 2 месяца?
<diskin> Sergey_IT, нет
<diskin> не перегружался же )
<diskin> выборочно обновлял приложения типа скайп
<Sergey_IT> ivan_bond, правила читал? https://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<Sergey_IT> при обновлениях чего-либо рекомендую перегружаться..
<Sergey_IT> а так только в логах смотреть, что не понравилось....
<Sergey_IT> а alt+SysRq + REISUB (O) не сработала?
<ivan_bond> Sergey_IT, извиняюсь - сейчас изучу сервисы. Дам в paste... новичек я тут...
<diskin> Sergey_IT, в логе только "PM: suspend entry (deep)" в kern.log и все, далее уже лог новой загрузки
<diskin> REISUB не работало
<diskin> ivan_bond, погляди https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722165 - у тебя ноут Sony Vaio ?
<ivan_bond> diskin, да такой нот у меня..
<Sergey_IT> diskin, посмотри при нормальном засыпании лог, может это сообщение тоже будет последним... может тогда и ничего страшного. Просто при обновлении без перезагрузки какая-то программа зависла при засыпании...
<ivan_bond> diskin, это past https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rwbrj7SZTC/
<diskin> Sergey_IT, попробую потестить. хотелось бы какой-то ключик вставить в конфиг, чтобы больше информации было в логе
<diskin> ivan_bond, ну обе камеры распознались примерно одинаково, и драйвер один и тот же, но одна работает, а вторая нет?
<ivan_bond> diskin, да так и есть, думал в 20 поменяется ситуация, но нет, не прокатило
<diskin> а в чем ты тестируешь?
<ivan_bond> пробовал разные проги vlc, из терминала mplayer ... , скайп, комнаты для видеоконференций
<diskin> sudo apt-get install v4l-utils
<diskin> v4l2-ctl --list-devices
<diskin> что покажет вторая команда?
<ivan_bond> diskin, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K9hR2c82Nm/ это показала
<diskin> ivan_bond, а попробуй ffplay /dev/video2
<ivan_bond> diskin, такая картина https://i.imgur.com/R4XuNB0.png
<diskin> ivan_bond, ну а окошко с изображением не появилось?
<ivan_bond> diskin, нет окошка
<diskin> ivan_bond, sudo v4l2-ctl --device=/dev/video2 --all
<diskin> что выдаст?
<ivan_bond> diskin https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/59WgRd9tCD/
<diskin> ivan_bond, Width/Height      : 1280/720 - попробуй уменьшить разрешение до 640/480, надо поискать только, как
<diskin> ivan_bond, вот тут про твою камеру пишут (правда форматирование сбито): https://linux-uvc-devel.narkive.com/ZnhlzMsD/0bda-5722-realtek-semiconductor-front-camera-in-some-new-vaios-not-working-blank-image
<ivan_bond> diskin, посмотрю, вдруг что увижу... а драйвера он те берет, вроде как два варианта есть  v4l2 и uvcvideo - но могу ошибаться в предположении..
<diskin> как я понимаю, это разного уровня драйвера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. как насчет прав на устройство?
<diskin> кстати да, ls -ltrh /dev/video*
<ivan_bond> diskin, не могу понять как он вручную выставил разрешение, подскажите пожалуйста - не хватает моих познаний... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B7mnHrcQXR/
<diskin> ivan_bond, он там не написал, как. по идее командой типа v4l2-ctl --set-fmt-video=width=1920,height=1080,pixelformat=YUYV
<diskin> только еще надо устройство туда передать
<diskin> но погляди вначале права на /dev/video* как выше написано
<ivan_bond> https://i.imgur.com/BemCsbx.png вот они
<diskin> права в порядке
<IIBoard377> мне скучновато, так что почему бы не заглянуть.
<ivan_bond> Diskin, спасибо за помощь в настройке оборудования - запустился плеей с параметрами низкого разрешения mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=176:height=144:device=/dev/video2 и потом на VLC выставил те же параметры и он подхватился. Качество конечно никакое, но работает же ))) поищу далее
<ivan_bond> как эти параметры в комнате вебинаров настроить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 176х144 для вебинаров совсем никак
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-30
<iiboard377> всем вечерку, имел ли кто опыт с настройкой Trackma на ubuntu?
<stas> не имел
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-01
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотрел вчера lubuntu 20.04. чего они напихали в образ на 1,6GB
<iiboard377> кто-либо занимался энкодингом? прямо сейчас перекодировкой на x265 занимаюсь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего там заниматся, avidemux, handbrake
